# Harrison Blank Fans



## rainer1962 (11. Januar 2006)

Hallo Leute,
ich möchte hiermit den Harrison Blank Thread eröffnen, hier sollten wir uns über diese Blanks austauschen. Es geht hier darum in erster Linie Neuigkeiten in Sachen Harrison mitzuteilen. Als da wären welche Blanks gibt es denn überhaupt, wozu sind die zu gebrauchen, Kostenpunkt und ähnliches. Vorab dies soll ein Thread werden in dem Fans von Harrison Blanks posten. 
also ran an die Tastatur


----------



## Bernhard* (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Tolle Sache - da ist er ja!

Kann mir jemand seine Erfahrungen mit der "VT" in 2,70 und WG 15-45 Gramm mitteilen? Für welche Fischerei ist die geeignet? Danke schon mal.

Schönen Gruss
burn77


----------



## mad (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus rainer,

glaube auch das es eine gute idee ist einen Harrison Thread zu eröffnen.
jeder der gerne was wissen will und fragen hat wird bestimmt mal reinschauen, und die boarder dennen das ganze spinnruten gelaber über Blechpeitsche und co bis harrison usw. am arsch geht erkennen es ja jetzt sofort um was es hier geht.

hier sollen aber auch die schreiben die mit einer harrison nicht zufrieden sind, weil ich zb. gerne weiß warum und woran es liegt.


----------



## mad (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Tolle Sache - da ist er ja!
> 
> Kann mir jemand seine Erfahrungen mit der "VT" in 2,70 und WG 15-45 Gramm mitteilen? Für welche Fischerei ist die geeignet? Danke schon mal.
> 
> ...



hi burn77,

ich persönlich fische mit der vt 9' 45gr. gufis bis max.8cm und ca.10-12gr köpfe in ruhigen gewässer, und mit wobbler und spinner zb. auf aitel und schied.fische mit der rute ganz gerne bei uns auch auf hecht da es sehr selten ist mit einen über plus 80cm zu rechnen ist. aber alles mit wobbler und gufis unter 10cm. es ist einfach der kleinere bruder/schwester zur vt-mit 75gr.

es gibt jetzt auch die vhf in 15-45gr den blank habe ich schon nur noch keine zeit ihn aufzubauen. was bei mir noch nicht vorgekommen ist aber bei den blank wird die erste rute von mir Rainer bekommen und der kann dann dir eher was zur der rute sagen.


----------



## slu (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hey Harrison-Fans,
sehr interessanter Thread  Ich bin mal gespannt was man so zu sehen bekommt.


----------



## rainer1962 (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Jow Slu,
poste mal du haste se doch auch schon gefischt.


----------



## anguilla (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Interessanter Thread! :m

Also ich fische seit kurzem den VHF-Blank 20-70g.
Nach anfänglicher Umgewöhnungsphase gefällt mir der Blank immer besser.
Er ist sagenhaft leicht, sehr schnell und hat ordentlich Power!
Ich fische häufig mit kleineren Gufi's (8-10cm) und entsprechenden Köpfen, 
was für optimalen Köderkontakt sicher nicht ganz perfekt ist, geht aber trotzdem!
Dafür wäre viell. de 15-45er besser geeignet? Wäre schön, wenn jemand seine Erfahrungen damit posten könnte.

Für größere Shads ist der Blank einfach top!


----------



## melis (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Gibt es den Harrison Blank vhf und vt in 240cm mit Wurfgewicht 15-45gr.?
Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mir auch eine Harrison zulegen, dabei soll sie nicht zu kopflastig sein bei einer Rolle von ca. 310-350gr. Ganz besonders wichtig ist mir das Griffstück, dass nicht zu lang sein sollte. Da ich mit einer Hand werfe und zu lange Griffstücke da stören. 
Kann man bei einem Wg. bis 75gr. auch Wobbler von 5-15gr. gut werfen?
Oder ist dafür der 15-45gr. Blank da? Und der 35-75gr. Blank ist nur für mittlere bis große Gummifische?


----------



## rainer1962 (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Melis,
ich fische an der 270er WG 75 gr Rollen mit max 310 gr wegen der Ausgewogenheit. Als Wobbler nehm ich immer Reef Runner die wiegen so um die 20gr, es lässt sich relativ gut mit werfen und führen, ich denke aber die VT -45gr  oder der neue VHF 45gr ist dafür besser geeignet. In 240 gibts den vhf 45gr noch nicht


----------



## slu (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@rainer1962
Ich wünschte ich könnte schon was zum Besten geben aber die Rute ist gerade in den letzten Zügen der Fertigstellung. Wenn ich sie hab werdet Ihr auf jeden Fall von mir hören!! Hab sie mir ja auch bauen lassen weil IHR es mir empfohlen habt (ganz besonder DU rainer1962 ) Freu mich schon auf mein ersten Angeltag mit dem neuen Rütchen. 

Nur noch schnell zur Info: Ist die VHF in 30-75 Gramm :k


----------



## mad (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				melis schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es den Harrison Blank vhf und vt in 240cm mit Wurfgewicht 15-45gr.?
> Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mir auch eine Harrison zulegen, dabei soll sie nicht zu kopflastig sein bei einer Rolle von ca. 310-350gr. Ganz besonders wichtig ist mir das Griffstück, dass nicht zu lang sein sollte. Da ich mit einer Hand werfe und zu lange Griffstücke da stören.
> Kann man bei einem Wg. bis 75gr. auch Wobbler von 5-15gr. gut werfen?
> Oder ist dafür der 15-45gr. Blank da? Und der 35-75gr. Blank ist nur für mittlere bis große Gummifische?


 

servus melis,

zur zeit wie rainer schon geschrieben gibts nur den vt in 2,40m und nur in 30-75gr.
den vhf blank 15-45gr in 2,70m und in 3,05m habe ich jetzt auch, aber noch nicht gefischt.#d  der blank ist sehr dünn und super leicht aber auch sehr schnell.macht bestimmt riesen spaß mit wobbler und gummifisch bis so ca. 8cm +/- natürlich.#6  der vhf in 30-75gr nur für mittlere bis große gummifische?|kopfkrat 
ich persönlich fische mit der 75gr rute gufis von 8cm bis max.15cm, für mich auch kein problem mit 5cm gufis zb. auf barsch aber da macht eine leichtere rute bestimmt mehr sinn und spaß.:q  und größer wie 15cm gufis fische ich nicht. ob größer damit geht oder nicht läßt sich darüber ja streiten, gibt aber bestimmt welche die erfahrung mit gufi ab 15cm haben und bestimmt auskunft geben.
die perfekte rute für alle köder und größen gibts nicht, das hat die blechpeitsche nicht geschafft und schafft auch eine harrison nicht.

das schöne an einer handgebauten spinnrute du bestimmst wie sie aufgebaut wird, also auch die länge vom kork usw.:l


----------



## Bernhard* (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@mad: Red Du nicht schlecht über die Blechpeitsche, sonst....  :c 

Wie schaut´s aus, ist die Harrison Primeur VT Spin, 2,70 m, 15-45 g geeignet fürs leichte Fischen auf Forellen und Barsch? Würde Sie ausschliesslich für 1er - 3er Mepps, Mini-Wobbler und kleine Twister benutzen. Oder gibts da sinnvollere Ruten für diese Angelei?

@mad: Weisst ja genau, welches WG-Spektrum ich abdecken muss!! |rolleyes​


----------



## mad (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hi burn77,

mache die blechpeitsche nicht schlecht fische selber mit der rute sehr gerne und ich habe dir ja beim tel. alles erzählt darüber usw.
machst schon nichts verkehrt!!!!
wer aber eine rute für barsch sucht und nur mini wobbler und 1-3er mepps fischen will da würde ich eine blank/rute nehmen bis max. 20gr wurfgewicht.
bin am 19.1. donnerstag in offenbach bei meinen blank-händler eingeladen und schaue mir mal alles an. suche für rainer sowieso schon in der größe was.
kann dir danach bestimmt mehr sagen und welche ich mitgebracht habe.


----------



## Bernhard* (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi mad,

zu mega-fein sollte sie aber auch nicht sein. Hatte jetzt die Sportex "Carat spin 1" und die war mir eindeutig zu weich. Sollte jetzt schon was richtig anständiges sein....Harrison, oder so....

Ausserdem:

Warum findet man eigentlich auf der Harrison Homepage (http://www.harrisonrods.co.uk) nichts von Spinnruten-Blanks??


----------



## rainer1962 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Leute,
zu den Gufis bei der VHF -75gr. Ich habs getestet (im Rhein/Strömung),
also 15er Kopf 9-11cm Gufi (je nach Schwanzteil) ist untergrenze, damit man das Feeling noch hat. Gufis ab 15cm 25gr Kopf absolute Obergrenze, die bekommt man gerade noch so geführt, aber schon nicht mehr ideal, werfen klar geht alles, aber das Führen ist ja entscheidend. Die 75gr VHF ist ideal in der Strömung für -12cm Gufis (Manns Kipper shad mit großem Schwanz) mit nem Kopf bis 30gr. Also die ideale Sommergröße für Zander zum. in meinem Rheinabschnitt, ich nehm auch im Winter keine größeren Gufis da das Beutespecktrum bei uns durch die Kormorane doch stark eingeschränkt wurde. Köfis bekommste bei uns hauptsächlich bis ca 11-12cm oder wieder ab 20cm dazwischen räumen die Kormorane auf, die Räuber haben sich dementsprechend eingestellt. Wobbler wie gesagt nehm ich am liebsten die Reef Runner Ripstick so um die 20 gr wiegen die (Mad ich hab dir davon 2 schwarze geschickt), die lassen sich durchaus akzeptabel werfen ohne dabei zu "peitschen"  (ca 25m) und führen, wobei ich denke dass die 45gr für die Wobbler geeigneter ist.


----------



## darth carper (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich fische die VT -70g WG im Stillwasser mit 16cm Kopytos und den entsprechend leichten Köpfen. Dafür ist die Rute sehr gut geeignet.
Wer häufig große Gufis oder schwere Köpfe fischt, sollte lieber auf das nächstgrößere Modell ausweichen.

Von der 15-45g harrison halte ich nicht ganz soviel. Ich habe bisher nur die VT in der Hand gehabt und fand den Blank im Vergleich zum 70g Modell sehr weich und eher schwabbelig.
In dieser WG-Klasse (und leichter) finde ich die Stangenruten von Shimano besser, weil schneller und mit mehr Rückgrad ausgestattet.


----------



## mad (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hi burn77,

hab den blank von der carat spin1 zuhaus, suche schon nach was anderes ca.20gr aber nicht so weich wie die sportex.


----------



## mad (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fische die VT -70g WG im Stillwasser mit 16cm Kopytos und den entsprechend leichten Köpfen. Dafür ist die Rute sehr gut geeignet.
> Wer häufig große Gufis oder schwere Köpfe fischt, sollte lieber auf das nächstgrößere Modell ausweichen.
> 
> Von der 15-45g harrison halte ich nicht ganz soviel. Ich habe bisher nur die VT in der Hand gehabt und fand den Blank im Vergleich zum 70g Modell sehr weich und eher schwabbelig.
> In dieser WG-Klasse (und leichter) finde ich die Stangenruten von Shimano besser, weil schneller und mit mehr Rückgrad ausgestattet.




hi darth carper,

den neuen blank vhf 15-45gr kann man aber nicht mit der vt 45gr vergleichen.
finde diese rute sehr schnell mit richtig dampf im kreuz für -45gr.
hab heute erfahren das es noch eine vhf in 45-90gr kommen soll,kann aber erst nächste woche mehr darüber sagen wenn ich vom händler zurück bin.

werde mal (zur zeit warten mehrere boarder auf ihre ruten) wenn ich zeit habe die neuen blanks alle aufbauen, die können dann die boarder testen.


----------



## Bernhard* (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@mad:

Du wirst das Kind schon schaukeln! Heuer gibts für mich mindestens zwei Weihnachten!

Sind denn die Harrison Spinnruten-Blanks so neu, dass sie in der Online-Liste 2005 von Harrison noch nicht drin stehen??


----------



## rainer1962 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fische die VT -70g WG im Stillwasser mit 16cm Kopytos und den entsprechend leichten Köpfen. Dafür ist die Rute sehr gut geeignet.
> Wer häufig große Gufis oder schwere Köpfe fischt, sollte lieber auf das nächstgrößere Modell ausweichen.
> 
> Von der 15-45g harrison halte ich nicht ganz soviel. Ich habe bisher nur die VT in der Hand gehabt und fand den Blank im Vergleich zum 70g Modell sehr weich und eher schwabbelig.
> In dieser WG-Klasse (und leichter) finde ich die Stangenruten von Shimano besser, weil schneller und mit mehr Rückgrad ausgestattet.


 
Im Stillwasser wird auch bei der VHF größere Gufis Mögl. sein wenn man leichte Köpfe drauf hat denke mal so um die 20cm mit 10er Köpfen müte durchaus  mögl. sein da man keinen Strömunsdruck hat oder????


----------



## mad (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> @mad:
> 
> Sind denn die Harrison Spinnruten-Blanks so neu, dass sie in der Online-Liste 2005 von Harrison noch nicht drin stehen??





unter (http://www.harrisonrods.co.uk) steht nicht viel über spinnblanks und was neu ist oder kommt. warum die es nicht machen keine ahnung!!!
bekomme die info über meinen händler. werde mich auch mal am donnerstag schlau machen was möglich ist bei harrison wenn man größere stückzahl blanks abnimmt und ob die dann den blank ändern würden. zb.farbe, wurfgewicht usw.
bei der vt gabs auch blanks in grau, hab selber so einen.


----------



## melis (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Zur Belchbeitsche eine Frage, kann man noch den "alten" Blank oder die "alte" Blechpeitsche als neu bekommen oder bauen lassen? Außer ebay wenn mal so eine drin ist? Wisst ihr auch wo?


----------



## mad (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				melis schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Belchbeitsche eine Frage, kann man noch den "alten" Blank oder die "alte" Blechpeitsche als neu bekommen oder bauen lassen? Außer ebay wenn mal so eine drin ist? Wisst ihr auch wo?



die originale blechpeitsche wird nicht mehr gebaut und der name ist geschützt.
den original blank gibts weiterhin der kommt von usa und stollenwerk hat die rechte dazu. bei stollenwerk heißt die rute deswegen adrenalin und bei cmw o. notung beide ruten sind aus den gleichen blank.wenn ich zb. eine "blechpeitsche" nachbaue bekomme ich den blank nur bei den beiden firmen. über usa direkt haben es schon viele versucht aber so viel ich weiß noch keiner hat einen bekommen.


----------



## Bernhard* (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Rutschen wir denn schon wieder in das Thema "Blechpeitsche"??   :q :q 

Was haltet Ihr Harrison-Fans eigentlich von RST??? Sind das gute Blanks?


----------



## Spinperfekt (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Mad,

suche einen Harrisson Blank zum Meerforellen fischen und Seeforellen schleppen. Hast Du eine Empfehlung?

Gruß Spinperfekt


----------



## mad (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Rutschen wir denn schon wieder in das Thema "Blechpeitsche"??   :q :q
> 
> Was haltet Ihr Harrison-Fans eigentlich von RST??? Sind das gute Blanks?




hi,

die Bp usw wird uns sicher überleben und sicher immer heiß darüber "|krach: "

die RST habe ich selber noch nicht gefischt aber man hört nichts schlechtes, und soviel ich weiß baut RST sehr gute blanks zum fliegenfischen. ist bestimmt mal wer dabei der uns da mehr darüber sagen kann.


----------



## havkat (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin!

Kann leider nicht viel beitragen, da ich (bis jetzt ) erst einen Harrison-Blank aufgebaut habe.

Die "alte" Primeur Spin in 10ft mit einem WG -30g.

Es handelt sich also um ein Meerforellen-Florett.
Ich finde diese Bezeichnung passt zur Harrison wie der Ar.... auf den Eimer.

Hab einige Spinnruten durch, sowohl von der Stange, als auch Eigenbauten.

Wer meine Primeur haben will......


......... nur aus meinen toten, kalten Händen!


----------



## mad (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Spinperfekt schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Mad,
> 
> suche einen Harrisson Blank zum Meerforellen fischen und Seeforellen schleppen. Hast Du eine Empfehlung?
> 
> Gruß Spinperfekt




servus,

welches W.gewicht soll er haben? und wie soll die rute nach deiner vorstellung sein? aktion, spitze usw.


----------



## schroe (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Wer meine Primeur haben will......
> 
> 
> ......... nur aus meinen toten, kalten Händen!



Ganz so tief stecke ich noch nicht in der Beziehung, dafür ist meine noch zu jung.

Ahne aber jetzt schon was du meinst.:q


----------



## vertikal (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Leute, 

wenn ihr weiterhin den guten mad so von der Arbeit abhaltet, muss ich mich wohl drauf einstellen, meine Harrison VHF in 2,70 mit 30-75 Gramm WG später zu bekommen?:c

Naja, nicht so schlimm. Im Moment fisch ich eh vertikal. Hauptsache, das gute Stück ist im Mai fertig, wenn's wieder in den Bodden auf Hecht geht!#6

Freu mich schon sehr auf eine tolle Rute!


----------



## schroe (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Freu mich schon sehr auf eine tolle Rute!



Mach dich auf einen wunderschönen, schlanken, leichten, und sehr dynamischen Blank, hervorragende, saubere Ringwicklungen, einen exakt ermittelten Overlap, exakt fluchtende Ringe, sauberste Epoxyd-Garnlackierungen, den feinen Kork, zusammengesetzt zu einem ausgewogenen Gesamtkonzept gefasst.:q  

Man merkt der Rute an, dass der Rutenbauer einen hohen Anspruch an sich selbst hat. Dem wird er absolut gerecht. #6


----------



## vertikal (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Mach dich auf einen wunderschönen, schlanken, leichten, und sehr dynamischen Blank, hervorragende, saubere Ringwicklungen, einen exakt ermittelten Overlap, exakt fluchtende Ringe, sauberste Epoxyd-Garnlackierungen, den feinen Kork, zusammengesetzt zu einem ausgewogenen Gesamtkonzept gefasst.:q
> 
> Man merkt der Rute an, dass der Rutenbauer einen hohen Anspruch an sich selbst hat. Dem wird er absolut gerecht. #6





......mmmmmmmmmmhhhh, schroe, mir läuft schon das Wasser im Mund zusammen.

Du beschreibst genau meine Erwartungshaltung, nachdem ich ein sehr freundliches Telefonat mit mad hatte!


----------



## klee (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> ......mmmmmmmmmmhhhh, schroe, mir läuft schon das Wasser im Mund zusammen.


Und mir erst mal:q habe mir heute auch ne Harrison VHF Spin 30-75 mit Gold Cermet beringung bei Mad bestellt|supergri Die Raubfischsaison kann kommen#h #h


----------



## Darry (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ja Jungs, freut euch schon mal auf eure guten Stücke/Stöcke:q 
Der mad weis wie's gehts!#6 
Meine ist schon seit ner Weile da und hat alle Erwartungen übertroffen auch wenns keine Harrison ist aber der Bau ist Sahne#6 - das warten lohnt sich!


----------



## rainer1962 (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@klee und vertikal....
wollt ihr die Rute denn essen??????????????????


----------



## rainer1962 (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

oder denkt ihr schon an die gelandeten Räuber!!!!!!
Die dann schön braungebruzelt in der Pfanne schmoren


----------



## vertikal (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> @klee und vertikal....
> wollt ihr die Rute denn essen??????????????????




Könnt vielleicht 'n bischen staubig werden, oder?|kopfkrat

Aber du weisst doch: Vorfreude ist auch eine Freude!:m


----------



## slu (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Aber du weisst doch: Vorfreude ist auch eine Freude!:m



Die Beste sogar  Ich bin aber der erste das das neue Stück in den Händen halten kann. Kommt wahrscheinlich nächte Woche.


----------



## martin k (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich fische seit ca. 3 Jahren eine Harrison VT 15-45g/2,7m. Eine sehr schnelle Rute mit ausreichend Steifheit für einen effektiven Anschlag - auch auf größere Distanz. Der Einsatzbereich beschränkt sich auf Gummifische (8-15cm Länge) und größere Twister - ideal mit Bleiköpfen zwischen 10 - 18g, oder mittlere Wobbler. Fazit: perfekt für Zander, Rapfen od. Hecht (selbst bei einem 110cm/9kg Fisch hatte das gute Teil noch ausreichend Reserve!). Eine stärkere Rute brauche ich nur für die Fischerei auf Waller, für große Wobbler/Jerkbaits oder bei sehr heftiger Strömung. Auf Barsch oder Forelle würde ich noch feineres Gerät vorziehen.

lg
Martin


----------



## Hechtomat (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo, bin neu im Forum. Mit viel Interesse habe ich die Threads zu den Harrison Spinnruten(blanks) gelesen. Über die VHF - Version bis 120Gramm WG, 2,70m  liest man jedoch eher weniger. Gibt es da Erfahrungen?? 

Für welches Spektrum von Gumifischen eignet sich die VHF 120WG eurer Meinung nach. Ich fische fast ausschließlich Köder mit 15cm/16 cm mit Köpfen zwischen 18 und 30 Gramm, aber auch gerne mal Shads mit 23 cm (hauptsächlich ShadXperts). Mein Standard Köder ist der Kopyto mit einem 21/28 Gramm Kopf. Ist die VHF 120WG dafür das "beste" was es gibt? Was sind ernstzunehmende hochwertige "Konkurrenzprodukte" (Shimano Lesath 270 XH??, oder doch der VHF Harrison bis 75 Gramm?)

Was meint Ihr. Besten Dank schon mal


----------



## Ziegenbein (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin!

Ich habe hier aufmerksam mitgelesen und bin mitlerweile ganz wuschig :q 

Kann mal jemand von Harrison VHF 2,70m 15-45g ein Bild hier reinstellen, wäre echt nett. Mich würde es interessieren ob die besagte Rute steifer ist als meine Uli Beyer Spezial M-55. Such genau so eine schöne schlanke Rute mit steiferem Rückrad und Spitze als die Uli Beyer Rute.

P.S. Ich möchte sie einsetzen zum Gummifisch (bis max. 10cm) und Twister angeln


----------



## Renkenjäger (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Hechtomat schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, bin neu im Forum. Mit viel Interesse habe ich die Threads zu den Harrison Spinnruten(blanks) gelesen. Über die VHF - Version bis 120Gramm WG, 2,70m liest man jedoch eher weniger. Gibt es da Erfahrungen??
> 
> Für welches Spektrum von Gumifischen eignet sich die VHF 120WG eurer Meinung nach. Ich fische fast ausschließlich Köder mit 15cm/16 cm mit Köpfen zwischen 18 und 30 Gramm, aber auch gerne mal Shads mit 23 cm (hauptsächlich ShadXperts). Mein Standard Köder ist der Kopyto mit einem 21/28 Gramm Kopf. Ist die VHF 120WG dafür das "beste" was es gibt? Was sind ernstzunehmende hochwertige "Konkurrenzprodukte" (Shimano Lesath 270 XH??, oder doch der VHF Harrison bis 75 Gramm?)
> 
> Was meint Ihr. Besten Dank schon mal


 
Hallo Hechtomat

Ich kann dir zu der VHF nichts sagen, aber die VT in 60-120g habe ich mir vor etwa 8 Monaten zugelegt. Ich fische diese Rute auf den Talsperren im Sauerland beim Schleppen , und in Norwegen auf den Lofoten mit 50g Köpfen und 10cm Gummifisch. Die Rute ist der HAMMER!!!!!!!!! In Norwegen habe ich Seelachse bis 15Kg mit dieser Rute ohne Probleme auf die Schuppen gelegt.Und das sind Kämpfer die alles an Kämpfern übertreffen.


----------



## mad (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Hechtomat schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, bin neu im Forum. Mit viel Interesse habe ich die Threads zu den Harrison Spinnruten(blanks) gelesen. Über die VHF - Version bis 120Gramm WG, 2,70m  liest man jedoch eher weniger. Gibt es da Erfahrungen??
> 
> Für welches Spektrum von Gumifischen eignet sich die VHF 120WG eurer Meinung nach. Ich fische fast ausschließlich Köder mit 15cm/16 cm mit Köpfen zwischen 18 und 30 Gramm, aber auch gerne mal Shads mit 23 cm (hauptsächlich ShadXperts). Mein Standard Köder ist der Kopyto mit einem 21/28 Gramm Kopf. Ist die VHF 120WG dafür das "beste" was es gibt? Was sind ernstzunehmende hochwertige "Konkurrenzprodukte" (Shimano Lesath 270 XH??, oder doch der VHF Harrison bis 75 Gramm?)
> 
> Was meint Ihr. Besten Dank schon mal




#h dann wünsche ich dir viel spaß hier im board.#h 

zu deiner frage zur vhf 120gr, ich vermute mal das ein großer teil die eine harrison wollen oder schon eine haben gufis bis max.15cm fischen und hier ist meine meinung nach die 75gr.rute ausreichend. in deinen fall wie du schreibst würde ich mehr auf die 120er raten wenn du bis 23cm und bis 28gr. fischen willst. ich fische mit meiner 120gr vhf geziehlt auf waller bei uns und bin zufrieden damit.wo willst du die rute einsetzen und auf was?
bin am donnerstag bei meinen händler eingeladen, und wie es ausschaut kommt noch eine 45-90gr vhf. die wäre auch was wenn dir die 120er vielleicht zu schwer ist.#h
shimano oder sportex ruten mit ca.100gr habe ich selber noch keine gefischt.
die aspire oder lesath xh sind auf alle fälle mit dabei und bestimmt nicht schlechter.


----------



## mad (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Karl Kani schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> Ich habe hier aufmerksam mitgelesen und bin mitlerweile ganz wuschig :q
> 
> ...




den blank habe ich schon nur noch nicht aufgebaut. fotos kann ich gerne machen, aber ein urteil bilden vom foto#d 
vertikal möchte bei mir vorbei kommen und glaube der hat die ubs, soll die mitbringen dann haben wir einen besseren vergleich.|wavey:


----------



## Ziegenbein (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Das wäre sehr gut, aber ich meine die UBS M-55 also die leichte von den beiden.

Vom Foto will ich mir kein Urteil machen, möchte gern wissen wie schlank der Blank ist, ob der schlanker als die UBS Rute ist? aber dafür etwas straffer wie oben schon beschrieben???


----------



## mad (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Karl Kani schrieb:
			
		

> Das wäre sehr gut, aber ich meine die UBS M-55 also die leichte von den beiden.
> 
> Vom Foto will ich mir kein Urteil machen, möchte gern wissen wie schlank der Blank ist, ob der schlanker als die UBS Rute ist? aber dafür etwas straffer wie oben schon beschrieben???




die 10gr sind falsch auf die anderen steht überall 15-45gr, habs jetzt erst auch gesehen.
der blank hat einen durchmesser hinten von ca. 12,5mm


----------



## vertikal (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> vertikal möchte bei mir vorbei kommen und glaube der hat die ubs, soll die mitbringen dann haben wir einen besseren vergleich.|wavey:




Ja klar, wird auf jeden Fall gemacht, wenn ich mad besuche, um "meine" Harrison abzuholen. Dann kann man zumindest mal die Blankstärke nebeneinander fotografieren, um mal einen optischen Eindruch vom Harrison-Blank zu bekommen, da ja wahrscheinlich viele Boardies den Blank der UBS kennen. Fische allerdings die 75-Gramm-Version der UBS, die schon deutlich härter als meine Kev-Pike ist. 

Ich erhoffe mir aber von der Harrison VHF in 30-75 Gramm nochmal eine Steigerung.:k


----------



## Hechtomat (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> #h dann wünsche ich dir viel spaß hier im board.#h
> 
> zu deiner frage zur vhf 120gr, ich vermute mal das ein großer teil die eine harrison wollen oder schon eine haben gufis bis max.15cm fischen und hier ist meine meinung nach die 75gr.rute ausreichend. in deinen fall wie du schreibst würde ich mehr auf die 120er raten wenn du bis 23cm und bis 28gr. fischen willst. ich fische mit meiner 120gr vhf geziehlt auf waller bei uns und bin zufrieden damit.wo willst du die rute einsetzen und auf was?
> bin am donnerstag bei meinen händler eingeladen, und wie es ausschaut kommt noch eine 45-90gr vhf. die wäre auch was wenn dir die 120er vielleicht zu schwer ist.#h
> ...


 
Hallo,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Hauptsächlich wollte ich die Rute fürs Bootsangeln auf den Bodden verwenden. Und zwar auf Hechte. Auf Grund der Strömung muss man oft auch Köpfe bis 35 Gramm fischen. Ein anderes Mal reichen 18 Gramm völlig. Man müßte halt mit der Rute ein möglichst breites Spektrum fischen können. 

Die VHF bis 90gr hört sich sehr interessant an. Wann kommt den der Blank auf den Markt bzw. wann bekommst Du denselben?


----------



## darth carper (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Karl Kani

Der Blank der Harrison ist m.M. nach nicht viel schneller als die UB-Rute.
Eine sehr gute Rute, welche eine sensible Spitze und gleichzeitig ordentlich Rückgrat hat, ist die Shimano Aspire H.


----------



## mad (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@hechtomat,

den blank 45-90gr bekomme ich normal nächste woche schon.
bin am donnerstag eh bei meinen händler eingeladen und eine große lieferung zu holen. der blank steht zumindest schon auf meiner rechnung drauf also auch schon lieferbar.

@darth carper,

ich hatte amfang letztes jahr die aspire H, ist eine sehr schöne rute mir aber persönlich zu weich aber wie du schon schreibst ist alles geschmacksache und auch gut so. 
bekomme nächste woche die lesath 2,70m H werde die aber erst ab mai mal testen.
warte gerade noch auf den blank der Tp den Bp habe ich schon zuhaus und werde die mal unaufgebaut in der aktion vergleichen und fotos machen, mal sehen ob ein großer unterschied da ist.
(wegen deiner Unterwicklung melde ich mich abends mal bei dir)


----------



## Ziegenbein (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> @Karl Kani
> 
> Der Blank der Harrison ist m.M. nach nicht viel schneller als die UB-Rute.
> Eine sehr gute Rute, welche eine sensible Spitze und gleichzeitig ordentlich Rückgrat hat, ist die Shimano Aspire H.


 
Ja auf die bin ich ja auch schon seid fast einem Jahr scharf wie Pumapisse aber muss noch abwarten bis mein Händler mal wieder ne Aktion hat die heisst -20% auf Rollen und Ruten. Wenn er nochmal eröffnet (Insolvenz)

Tja ansonsten hatte ich mir gedacht evlt. eine bauen zu lassen, ich hab ja noch Zeit...


----------



## mad (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

#h kurze info die vielleicht mal eine Harrison wollen#h 

*erst die schlechte nachricht:*

hab heute einen anruf vom händler bekommen das die blanks ca. 10-15.-€ pro stück teuerer werden.:c :c 

*die gute nachricht ist:*

meine lieferung bekomme ich noch für den alten preis#h 
kann also noch eine bestimmte zeit (bis die alle sind) für den alten preis bauen.#6 
(anfragen wie immer bitte über pn oder email)


----------



## slu (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@mad
Da hab ich ja noch mal richtig Glück gehabt. Aber naja, 15 € mehr oder weniger in der Preisklasse macht glaube ich nicht so den Unterscheid.


----------



## mad (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				slu schrieb:
			
		

> @mad
> Da hab ich ja noch mal richtig Glück gehabt. Aber naja, 15 € mehr oder weniger in der Preisklasse macht glaube ich nicht so den Unterscheid.


 

hi slu,

von dieser seite her ja, plus die anderen boarder die bestimmt schon heiß darauf warten. hab ja noch dann einen "kleinen" vorrat an blanks.#6 
finde es aber trotzdem immer ärgerlich.|gr: und beim lieben € schauts nicht so viel aus hätten wir noch die DM würden alle schreien "spinnen die um 30.-DM mehr".|motz: |motz: |motz:


----------



## slu (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@mad
Ja klar, irgendwo ist jeder € mehr ein bißchen ärgerlich aber wie gesagt. In der Preisklasse machen die 15 € den Braten auch nicht fett #6 Zuden weiß ich ja auch nicht wie viele Blanks du noch im Keller hast. Wenn es noch so ca. 350 Stück sind ist es doch egal #6


----------



## reagyplay (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo alle zusammen,
Habe am Montag meine Harrison VHF 30-75 Gr bekommen.
Ich habe lange überlegt bevor ich Mad angerufen habe|kopfkrat ,
ist ja im Zeitalter des Teuro einem nicht zu verdenken.
Aber jetzt ist sie da und ich freue mich wie Schmidt´s Katze. 
Ich finde so eine selbsgebaute Rute hat etwas persönliches wie ein maßgeschneideter Anzug.
Wenn sie sich so gut fischt wie sie sich anfühlt und aussieht#6 , dann sind Eheprobleme vorprogrammiert|krach: 
Danke nochmal an Mad super Arbeit.


----------



## merlinf2000 (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@reagyplay: Ich kann dir nur sagen, dass sie sich auch genauso gut fischt wie sie sich anfühlt!!!!! Einfach genial! Aber Eheproblemen kannst du ja vorbeugen indem du die Frau mal wieder einkaufen lässt )  


@mad: Die Rute ist echt genial zu fischen. Hast nicht zuviel versprochen! 


CU
Fabian


----------



## mad (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				merlinf2000 schrieb:
			
		

> @mad: Die Rute ist echt genial zu fischen. Hast nicht zuviel versprochen!
> CU
> Fabian



ich werde auch weiterhin nur ruten oder blanks empfehlen die ich selber nur fischen würde oder schon fische. hab früher alles mögliche ausprobiert und menge kohle ausgegeben für ruten, und das möchte ich wenn möglich paar boarder und auch andere angler ersparen.
soll aber nicht heißen das andere ruten schlechter sind,#h  ich baue einfach zu gerne ruten und die kann ich so aufbauen wie sie gewünscht werden. jede rute ist ein unikat die gibts nur einmal.#6 



@all,

komme gerade von Jan Collins, einige werden ihn kennen und auch seine ruten usw.#6 
kann nur sagen die blanks die ich gesehen habe zum spinnfischen für barsch,mefo, bis hoch zum waller sind alle zum verlieben.:l 
besonders blanks für das ganz leichte spinnfischen zb. auf barsch -20gr. die harrison noch nicht hat, habe ich mitgenommen.#h 
muß jetzt erst mal mein auto ausräumen und später schreibe ich alles zusammen was für blanks ich euch anbieten kann.
(|supergri glaube ich melde mich doch nicht mehr und baue die mir selber alle auf|supergri )


----------



## reagyplay (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Zitat"|supergri glaube ich melde mich doch nicht mehr und baue die mir selber alle auf|supergri "
Das meinst du doch jetzt nicht ernst:c


----------



## Bernhard* (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@reagyplay:

Die Befürchtung habe ich leider auch!  |rolleyes 

Jedenfalls bin ich schon spitz wie Nachbars Lumpi und gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen! Mal sehn, was der MAD da so aus dem Ärmel zaubert :l


----------



## rainer1962 (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

er hat sich schon lange nimmer gemeldet, ich geh jede Wette ein der sitzt im Keller und baut sich seine Prügel zusammen ;-)


----------



## Bernhard* (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@rainer1962:

Sag Du zu MAD´s Ruten nicht "Prügel"!!!|kopfkrat


----------



## mad (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

#h bin gerade dabei paar fotos zu machen und heute abend in ruhe alles genau auflisten.#h 

@rainer,
harrison "bastelt" gerade an einen jerk-blank rum.#6 

bis später,


----------



## squirell (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Mach dich auf einen wunderschönen, schlanken, leichten, und sehr dynamischen Blank, hervorragende, saubere Ringwicklungen, einen exakt ermittelten Overlap, exakt fluchtende Ringe, sauberste Epoxyd-Garnlackierungen, den feinen Kork, zusammengesetzt zu einem ausgewogenen Gesamtkonzept gefasst.:q
> 
> Man merkt der Rute an, dass der Rutenbauer einen hohen Anspruch an sich selbst hat. Dem wird er absolut gerecht. #6


 
MAD hau´rein, will unbedingt vor der Schonzeit die Rute einfischen....|supergri


----------



## mad (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Zitat von Squirell
> MAD hau´rein, will unbedingt vor der Schonzeit die Rute einfischen....




hier ist sie schon,#6 
nur noch ein wenig getarnt aber fertig.#h 
|wavey: geht am montag auf die reise.|wavey: 

http://img489.*ih.us/img489/5819/squirrell4oo.th.jpg


----------



## klee (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> geht am montag auf die reise.



Meine auch schon


----------



## klee (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi,

So habe mal ne Frage ,wo  bekomme ich ein gutes Futteral her wo ich meine neue Harrison dan verstauen kann.


MFG klee


----------



## mad (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

wie gestern schon kurz berichtet war der tag bei jan collins einfach genial und super für mich.#6 
wem der name nicht bekannt ist; jan collins ist meiner meinung nach einer der besten rutenbauer die es bei uns gibt. 
nach längeren gespräch über den bau von spinnruten worauf es ankommt und achten soll kamen wir zu den blanks.
und auch hier steht der name collins für qualität.#6 
habe mir alles zeigen lassen im bereich von 5-40gr und verschiedene blanks auf aktion und spitze getestet. den richtigen zu finden war eigendlich nicht schwer, da jan collins schon wußte in welcher richtung ich suchte und wie der blank sein sollte. blanks für Barsch, Mefo,usw.
*im bereich 5/20gr Harrison Int.Barsch 2,70m
              5/20gr Harrison Int.Rapfen 3,05m
              5/25gr Tusk Spin 2,40m
             20/40gr Tusk Spin 2,70m auch in 3,05m
             30/60gr Tusk Spin 2,70m auch in 3,05m*
die Tusk Blanks sind in der aktion und in der spitze wie die harrison, semi parabolisch. von sehr weichen bis schwabbel ruten habe abstand gehalten und auch bei collins nicht gefunden.#6 
*zum meinen lieblings blanks der VHF serie gibts auch was neues,
bekomme ich nächste woche schon.
VHF 15-45gr. in 2,70m und 3,05m, in bau und bald lieferbar 3,20m
VHF 45-90gr in 2,70m*
http://img495.*ih.us/img495/3336/blank19bn.th.jpghttp://img360.*ih.us/img360/3088/blank97ix.th.jpghttp://img360.*ih.us/img360/893/blank83yl.th.jpghttp://img360.*ih.us/img360/1121/blank58qy.th.jpghttp://img385.*ih.us/img385/8683/blank64hu.th.jpg


----------



## rainer1962 (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Mad,
was ist denn der rote Blank für einer sieht auch nicht schlecht aus, und St. Croix ist ja auch was feines, aber ich freu mich auf meine Tusk bis 20gr ;-)


----------



## rainer1962 (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

natürlich auch auf die vhf bis 45!!!!!!
Schade nur dass bald Schonzeit ist, aber das Frühjahr kommt so sicher wie das Amenin der Kirche


----------



## Bernhard* (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@mad:

Wie unterscheidet sich der *"VHF 15-45"-Blank* zum *"Tusk Spin 20-40"-Blank *im Bezug auf ihre Eigenschaften?


----------



## mad (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				klee schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> So habe mal ne Frage ,wo  bekomme ich ein gutes Futteral her wo ich meine neue Harrison dan verstauen kann.
> 
> MFG klee




hi klee,

sorry aber auf deine rute mußt schon paar mal |schlafen |schlafen |schlafen 
da warten noch paar boarder vor dir auf ihre harrison, auch eine Bp und Tp.#6 
wegen futteral, wenn du eins willst bekommst ein original harrison futteral von mir,hab donnerstag ca. 20stück mitgenommen. werden leider aber keine mehr hergestellt. (sollst aber lieber damit fischen und nicht im futteral lassen.:q )


----------



## mad (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> rainer1962
> Hallo Mad,
> was ist denn der rote Blank für einer sieht auch nicht schlecht aus, und St. Croix ist ja auch was feines, aber ich freu mich auf meine Tusk bis 20gr ;-)



der rote blank ist der harrison int.barsch leider aber nur in 9' darum habe ich den tusk in 8' mitgenommen beide sind vom verhalten und aktion gleich. harrison ist einwenig schneller.

der St.Croix blank ist super und genauso hochwertig wie die anderen leider aber kostet der paar € mehr. kann die blanks auf wunsch genauso besorgen.



> burn77
> @mad:
> Wie unterscheidet sich der "VHF 15-45"-Blank zum "Tusk Spin 20-40"-Blank im Bezug auf ihre Eigenschaften?



die vhf serie finde ich genial und super für gufi, für mich die perfekte rute dafür. die tusk spin ist auch semi parabolisch aber im ganzen einen tick weicher. die tusk spin würde ich mehr mit der vt serie von harrison vergleichen und im unteren bereich gibts da noch keine blanks.


----------



## squirell (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> hier ist sie schon,#6
> nur noch ein wenig getarnt aber fertig.#h
> |wavey: geht am montag auf die reise.|wavey:
> 
> http://img489.*ih.us/img489/5819/squirrell4oo.th.jpg


Es weihnachtet......


----------



## KHof (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Mad!
Sitzt Mr. Collins immernoch mit Jazzmusik in Offenbach? Von dem hab ich im Netz nie was gesehen.
Ich habe aber noch die alten B&W Friedfischruten von ihm, CT30, MM13, Avon und so weiter. Ist jetzt über 15 Jahre her!


Klaus


----------



## klee (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Mad,

1 Futteral bitte für meine neue Rute dan.Naklar werde ich mit der #Rute angeln aber sie braucht auch einen würdigen schlafplatz|supergri |supergri #h


----------



## beach (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Mad!

Ich bin auch schon die ganze Zeit am überlegen, über ein geeignetes Futteral für meine neue Harrison VHF 10', wo ich die Rolle dran lassen kann. Es sollte gut gepolstert und natürlich von guter Qualität sein. Leider weiß ich jetzt auch nicht wie lang die Harrison zerlegt ist. - oder hat jemand evtl. einen Tip?

gruß beach


----------



## mad (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> KHof
> Hallo Mad!
> Sitzt Mr. Collins immernoch mit Jazzmusik in Offenbach?


#6 



> Von dem hab ich im Netz nie was gesehen.


ja stimmt, aber seine ruten sind genauso bekannt wie die Bp zb.


@ klee & beach,

die ich habe sind aber welche die man zb. bekommt wenn man eine rute kauft, und ich zumindest danach nicht mehr hernehme.
mit einer rolle hast keine chance damit.

http://img518.*ih.us/img518/2913/dsc002919wo.jpg


----------



## klee (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Mad

also das ist nicht so das Futteral was ich gedacht hatte ,Suche auch mehr eins wo die rute mit rolle reinpasst.


----------



## mad (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Zitat von Beach,
> Leider weiß ich jetzt auch nicht wie lang die Harrison zerlegt ist. - oder hat jemand evtl. einen Tip?



ich habe zb. meine blechpeitsche immer hier versteckt.|wavey: 

http://img481.*ih.us/img481/3175/dsc002924zm.jpg


----------



## beach (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo, 

JA Ja, ganz genau so was suche ich!!
-Danke für's Bild.
Wo bekommt man ein passendes für die " 10 er"?


----------



## mad (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				beach schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> JA Ja, ganz genau so was suche ich!!
> -Danke für's Bild.
> Wo bekommt man ein passendes für die " 10 er"?



bekommst in jeden angelladen normal, und gibts in verschiedenen längen.
habe mir eine gekauft wo nur eine rute rein paßt und ca. 15.- bezahlt.


----------



## beach (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo 

Könntest du mir noch die Maße für die Harrion "10" sagen, wenn sie geteilt ist. Es könnte ja sein, daß das Handteil kürzer ist wie das Spitzenteil o. umgekehrt.
Oder täusch ich mich da?


----------



## mad (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				beach schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Könntest du mir noch die Maße für die Harrion "10" sagen, wenn sie geteilt ist. Es könnte ja sein, daß das Handteil kürzer ist wie das Spitzenteil o. umgekehrt.
> Oder täusch ich mich da?



sind beide ca. gleich, und mit abschlußkappe ca.1,56m bei der 10'


----------



## beach (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo, 

Ok danke, dann werd ich morgen in den Online-Shops mal was passendes 
suchen, 

Dank dir !!


----------



## Bernhard* (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> die vhf serie finde ich genial und super für gufi, für mich die perfekte rute dafür. die tusk spin ist auch semi parabolisch aber im ganzen einen tick weicher. die tusk spin würde ich mehr mit der vt serie von harrison vergleichen und im unteren bereich gibts da noch keine blanks.



Hi MAD!

Die sollt man vielleicht mal in die Hand nehmen, aber Du weisst ja eh, dass ich demnächst vielleicht mal bei Dir in der Gegend bin!


----------



## slu (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Leute,
so meine Rute ist fertig und ich bin total begeistert! Was ich einfach unglaublich finde ist das meine VHF 30 - 35 nur 220 Gramm wiegt. Sehr dünner und schneller Blank, einfach super. Wollte sie morgen sofort mal ausprobieren. Melde mich dann wieder nach meinem ersten Test. Würde euch gerne mal ein Bild zeigen, weiß aber nicht wie das geht!!! Zum Schluss noch mal herzlichen Dank an ... Na an wen wohl? MAD, super super und noch mal super #6


----------



## rainer1962 (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

|kopfkrat Jetzt bleibt mal in den Hosen und lobt MAD nicht soviel der hebt ja sonst ab mit seinen Prügel :q 
stinkt mir eh dass er für soviele Boardies Ruten aufbaut und dann auch noch die VHF dachte ich hätte ein Unikat aber so........#q #h


----------



## Spinperfekt (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				slu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> so meine Rute ist fertig und ich bin total begeistert! Was ich einfach unglaublich finde ist das meine VHF 30 - 35 nur 220 Gramm wiegt. Sehr dünner und schneller Blank, einfach super. Wollte sie morgen sofort mal ausprobieren. Melde mich dann wieder nach meinem ersten Test. Würde euch gerne mal ein Bild zeigen, weiß aber nicht wie das geht!!! Zum Schluss noch mal herzlichen Dank an ... Na an wen wohl? MAD, super super und noch mal super #6


 

#h Immer ran mit den Bildern. Lass jucken 

Gruß Frank


----------



## slu (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> |kopfkrat Jetzt bleibt mal in den Hosen und lobt MAD nicht soviel der hebt ja sonst ab mit seinen Prügel :q
> stinkt mir eh dass er für soviele Boardies Ruten aufbaut und dann auch noch die VHF dachte ich hätte ein Unikat aber so........#q #h



Hey rainer1962,
hmmm, was soll ich machen? Gut ist einfach Gut und da lob ich ihn doch gerne #6. Sei doch nicht traurig. Jede Harrison ist doch ein Unikat und außerdem hast du doch mindestens 10 Stück


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe zb. meine blechpeitsche immer hier versteckt.|wavey:
> 
> http://img481.*ih.us/img481/3175/dsc002924zm.jpg


@mad, Ich denke, Du magst keine Doppelhandlekurbeln?! :m

Also ich will erstmal unser Spinnrutentechnik-Treffen im Frühjahr abwarten, bevor ich mich für die Traumrute entscheide. Ohne eine in der Hand gehabt zu haben bin ich doch nicht so optigeil überzeugt davon, also mal dringend zusehen bei nächster Gelegenheit eine gut aufgebaute 3m -75g VHF in die Hand zu kriegen!  

Hab in der letzten Woche meine Ruten aufgeräumt (umgeschaufelt  ) und dabei eine Moritz/Berkley Ultra Spin 3m in die Hand bekommen und erstaunt mit 280g gewogen. Also erstmal vergleichen, wäre schon toll wenn da (beim Vergleichen) auch eine schöne VHF mit dabei ist 

Wie kann man bei einer fertig aufgebauten Harrison-Rute eigentlich den Blank erkennen, wenn der nicht drauf steht? Also gibt es eindeutige Merkmale für VHF, VT u.a.  wenn es der Erbauer nicht drauf geschrieben hat ?


----------



## Bernhard* (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich will erstmal unser Spinnrutentechnik-Treffen im Frühjahr abwarten, bevor ich mich für die Traumrute entscheide. Ohne eine in der Hand gehabt zu haben bin ich doch nicht so optigeil überzeugt davon, ........


 
Wie? Wo? Was? Kann man sich bei sowas mit einklinken???|uhoh:


----------



## slu (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@AngelDet
Das dachte ich auch  Wie gesagt, meine VHF 30 - 75 Gramm in 2,75 cm wiegt 220 Gramm #6

@all
So, ich wollte ja eigentlich heute meine Rute einweihen aber als ich heute Morgen aufgestanden bin und aufs Tacho geguckt hab dachte ich mir: "Naja, 
-7°C ist doch garnicht mal so warm". Also bin ich natürlich nicht gefahren, wäre auch warscheinlich innerhalb von 10 Minuten erfroren. Aber um Euch (nicht allen) die Nase lang zu machen habe ich mal ein Bild von meinem Gerät gemacht #6
P.S. Wer die richtigen Bilder in voller Auflösung will schickt mir einfach ne PN!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie? Wo? Was? Kann man sich bei sowas mit einklinken???|uhoh:


Schau mal da: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=55258&page=2&highlight=Aktuelle+Sportex
Ab Seite-2 Eintrag #20
Ich gehe mal ziemlich fest davon aus, daß wenigstens KHof und ich am Harzrand ein Spinnrutentreffen machen, wenn das Wetter wieder für einen längeren Draußenaufenthalt taugt, so nach dem 1.03.
Auch einen Sportplatz, Wiese oder so und einen großen Teich sollte es geben. Wenn ich im Verein nach Gewässernutzung fragen sollte, könnte es aber passieren das evtl. viele Zuschauer da wären |rolleyes 

Gemeinsam erkanntes Defizit und daher Ziel ist es, wirklich 1.Hand die verschiedenen Schmuckstücke mal testen zu können und auch Aussagen gezüglich Weitwurf oder Zielgenauigkeit mit dem persönlichen Wurfstil verbunden testen zu können. (Ohne sich mit dem Fischefangen auseinandersetzen zu müssen , sprich ohne Haken ) 
Wenn jeder danach wüßte, daß genau DIESE Rute der persönliche Traum ist, wäre vielen wohl schon sehr geholfen bei ihrer weiteren Geräteplanung.

Das ist dann für alle etwas "Angelgeräte-Kranken" und gerade die "Spinn-Verrückten" eine schwer interessante Sache, denk ich mal. :m


----------



## mad (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> AngelDet
> @mad, Ich denke, Du magst keine Doppelhandlekurbeln?!


du kennst mich,#6 
ist nicht meine rolle, hab die nur schnell montiert für das bild. bekomme erst meine stradic aber die FB und die bekommt eine einzelkurbel.:m 



> Wie kann man bei einer fertig aufgebauten Harrison-Rute eigentlich den Blank erkennen, wenn der nicht drauf steht? Also gibt es eindeutige Merkmale für VHF, VT u.a. wenn es der Erbauer nicht drauf geschrieben hat ?



die VHF in 30/75gr und 60/120gr kann man an der carbonwicklung nach den kork bzw. an der steckverbindung erkennen.
bei der 15/45gr rute fehlt aber im handteil diese wicklung, nur im vorderen teil.

http://img12.*ih.us/img12/9183/dsc002967ku.jpg

http://img12.*ih.us/img12/323/dsc002972vn.jpg

beschriftung vom rutenbauer sagt aber noch lange nichts aus.
viele wollen auch ihre ruten nicht beschriftet haben.#6 
eins weiß ich sicher die ruten die ich baue, da ist auch der blank drin der gewünscht wird.#6 
und bei einzelbestellungen zb. Bp oder Tp bekommt er eine kopie von der bestellung als sicherheit.


----------



## rainer1962 (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@MAD
habe gerade telefoniert, du bekommst heute oder morgen einen Anruf aus Berlin, wäre net schlecht, wenn wir die neue Rute schon so ab März in Produktion nehmen könnten, frag mal in Offenbach nach im Mai beginnt ja schon die Saison


----------



## Bernhard* (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@AngelDet:

Achso! Schau mal wo Mühldorf am Inn ist!
Hat sich für mich eher nach nem Treffen in Neuburg an der Donau angehört, da wär ich schon mit dabei gewesen!!

@all:

Gibts eigentlich sonst nirgends was im Netz über die Harrison Spin Blanks? Finde da nur die Seite von Harrison Rods und von nem Rutenbauer und die sind ja beide scheinbar alles andere als aktuell


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@mad: klasse, das ist ja schon mal ein ziemlich eindeutiges VHF-Merkmal im Spitzenteil, hab ich so krass abgesetzt noch bei keiner Rute gesehen. Gibt's das bei einer VT auch irgendwie oder sieht die einfach "nur" wie eine VHF ohne Kreuzcarbon aus?

@burn77: Das ist das Problem. Selbst zur Edertalsperrre finden ja nun längst nicht alle den Weg!  
Wenn wir sowas machen, gibt es bestimmt noch eine größere Abstimmung und auch Berichte.


----------



## mad (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> burn77
> Gibts eigentlich sonst nirgends was im Netz über die Harrison Spin Blanks? Finde da nur die Seite von Harrison Rods und von nem Rutenbauer und die sind ja beide scheinbar alles andere als aktuell



dafür gibts ja das AB-board,#6 und hier fischen schon lange einige boarder eine harrison die schon berichtet haben, ob positiv oder auch negativ.|wavey: 



> AngelDet
> Gibt's das bei einer VT auch irgendwie oder sieht die einfach "nur" wie eine VHF ohne Kreuzcarbon aus?



die vt serie auch wie die interceptor serie für barsch, mefo,usw ist normal in weinrot/dunkelrot.
die vt 30/75 hat es auch mal in grau gegeben, hab selber eine davon.


----------



## zanderheli (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hi leute!

hab hier schon länger nicht mehr reingeschaut! 

ich bekenne!! auch ich hab eine 30-75 VHF bei mad geordert und freu mich schon wie ein kleines kind. 

hab mir beide blanks angesehen und mit meiner jetztigen rute verglichen. die 15-45 ist genauso eine traumrute und praktisch ident von der aktion mit meiner jetztigen rute, die immerhin bereits einige 100 räuber ohne fischverlust oder probleme aus dem großen fluss mit gummi gefangen hat. dies wird vieleicht meine nächste spinnrute werden. hab persönlich die 35-70 geordert weil ichs wissen wollte wie sich die noch größere steifheit anfühlt. da kanns aber bereits im drill zu aussteigern kommen, mal sehen. jedenfalls macht man bei beiden ruten da gar nix falsch!! die wurfgewichtsangaben nehm ich momentan mal nicht so tierisch genau. dies ist aber alles nur subjektiv.

der mad ist ein total ehrlicher fanatiker, der alle glücklich machen möchte. er baut in seine ruten auch entsprechendes gefühl mit ein. 

in freudiger erwartung 

alles liebe
heli


----------



## slu (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi zanderheli,
hört sich ein bißchen so an als würdet Ihr zwei (mad und du) bald heiraten  Ist aber schon richtig, sein Aufbau und der Service ist einfach spitzenmäßig #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				zanderheli schrieb:
			
		

> der mad ist ein total ehrlicher fanatiker, der alle glücklich machen möchte. er baut in seine ruten auch entsprechendes gefühl mit ein.


Gute Feststellung, denn mal los und sehen was die guten Stücke hinterher so fangen werden |supergri 
Die made-in-China Ruten fangen nämlich nicht gut und ich denke stark, daß es an den unglücklichen Chinesen liegt! :g


----------



## schroe (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> der mad ist ein total ehrlicher fanatiker, der alle glücklich machen möchte. er baut in seine ruten auch entsprechendes gefühl mit ein.



Ja heli,
das kann ich bestätigen.#6 

Habe mad gebeten mir noch die "leichtere" Version der VHF aufzubauen. Stelle mich in der Liste gerne hinten an, das Warten lohnt und Schonzeitende ist erst Anfang Mai.


----------



## mad (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> AngelDet
> Die made-in-China Ruten fangen nämlich nicht gut und ich denke stark, daß es an den unglücklichen Chinesen liegt!



servus,
erkläre mir mal bitte den spruch???


----------



## squirell (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> hier ist sie schon,#6
> nur noch ein wenig getarnt aber fertig.#h
> |wavey: geht am montag auf die reise.|wavey:
> 
> http://img489.*ih.us/img489/5819/squirrell4oo.th.jpg


 
Hallo,

heute ist sie angekommen.(Kindergeburtstag)|supergri |supergri |supergri 

Das erste was mir positiv auffällt, ist der dünne Blank und die Leichtigkeit.

Am Samstag kann ich sie einfischen, melde mich dann umgehend.

Grüße aus Kassel
Carsten


----------



## mad (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@info,

hab gerade die erste VHF 15/45gr 9' und eine Tusk-Spin 5/25gr 8' für einen boarder fertig aufgebaut. die vhf 15/45gr liegt ausgewogen und perfekt in der hand, aktion und schnelligkeit wie bei der vhf 30/70gr, nur halt eine klasse kleiner.#6 
hab an beiden ruten eine sehr leichte abschlußkappe gebaut weil es nicht notwendig und die ruten noch leichter werden.
http://img382.*ih.us/img382/8462/dsc003027fc.jpg
hier die Harrison 9' 15/45gr.

http://img382.*ih.us/img382/8563/dsc003036wu.jpg
hier die Tusk 8' 5/25gr.

die tusk 5/25gr. ist eine sehr feine rute aber trotzdem ein schneller blank.keine schwabbel rute oder sonst was, aber auch nicht zu steif die angst davor haben von ausschlitzer.#h  für barsch usw machts mit sicher richtig spaß, und sollte sich auch mal ein hecht oder zander daran verbeißen bestimmt kein problem.(gehe hier von ca.50-60cm aus).

hier mal paar bilder von den beiden ruten, und hoffe nur das der "boarder" mir nicht böse ist wenn ich seine ruten hier zeige.#h 

http://img360.*ih.us/img360/4759/dsc002981ay.jpg
http://img359.*ih.us/img359/3861/dsc003004pa.jpg
http://img359.*ih.us/img359/5471/dsc003019lv.jpg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> servus,
> erkläre mir mal bitte den spruch???


Es gibt so Ruten, da pappt ein Made-in-China drauf und die fangen überhaupt nicht. Wenn man an Rutengefühl und richtig intensiv guten Aufbau glaubt, ist es umgekehrt auch denkbar, das schlechte Gefühle in einer Rute stecken können.
Insofern spielt der Rutenbauer schon eine gwichtige Rolle, wenn man man a'la Zauberstab denkt. Meine Selbstaufbauten fangen schon immer besser. #c :m


----------



## rainer1962 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Mad,
wenn ich mir die Rollenhalter anschaue, tippe ich mal dass es MEINE neuen Schätzchen sind!!!!!
Na jetzt wissen alle hier welche Ruten meinen Angelkeller zieren und den Räubern das fürchten lehren


----------



## rainer1962 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

P.S. sehen echt goil aus ;-)
aber das bin ich von Dir gewohnt, pass nur auf dass Dein Standard nicht zu hoch wird.......... hähähähähä


----------



## slu (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@rainer1962
Sag mal, wie viele Ruten hast du mittlerweile eigentlich? 38 |kopfkrat


----------



## rainer1962 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@slu
ich habs sie noch nicht gezählt, aber es hat sich schon mords was angesammelt


----------



## rainer1962 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

p.s. aber ich bin jetzt am "Ausmisten" hab sehr viel für Thomas9904 der es wiederum denAB Kids zukommen lässt.
oder meintest du Harrison????


----------



## slu (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@rainer1962
Na klar meine ich dein Harrison #6 und alles andere wo mad seine Finger mit im Spiel hatte oder hat


----------



## Bernhard* (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin!

Hat jetzt schonmal jemand folgende Ruten/Blanks getestet?

*- Harrison Int.Barsch 2,70m, WG 5/20gr
- Tusk Spin 2,70m, WG 20/40gr *
*- Harrison VHF 2,70m, WG 15/45gr*

Welche wär denn am passendsten für Köder von Mini-Mini bis 3er Mepps in mittelstarker Strömung?

* 

*


----------



## rainer1962 (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

nein burn ich bekomme meine vhf 45wg erst nächste woche und die 2450er 5-25gr tusk ebenfalls, ob ich sie gleich testen kann sei mal dahingestellt, momentan ist alles voller Eis :-(
@slu
2x vhf 270cm 75gr
1x vhf 270cm 45gr
1x tusk 240cm 5-25gr
1x vt 240cm 75gr
einen jerkblank suchen wir noch und mal sehen was noch so alles kommt. Eine hab ich noch im Hinterkopf werde ich aber erst noch mit MAD bereden. Muß da erst drüber schlafen und noch ein klein wenig Kohle "sammeln"


----------



## mad (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> Hat jetzt schonmal jemand folgende Ruten/Blanks getestet?
> 
> ...




hi burn,

rainer hat von mir die erste VHF 15/45gr bekommen und eine Tusk 8' 5/25gr. mal abwarten was er berichtet.;+ 
ich würde für den bereich mepps, gufi -5cm, kleine wobbler-5cm usw entweder eine tusk in 8'(2,40m) 5/25gr. oder dann in 9'(2,70m) die harrison int.barsch 5/20gr empfehlen. unter 9' hat in der größe leider harrison nichts.#d 
sind beide schnelle ruten,aber trotzdem fein mit "weicher" aktion in der spitze um ausschlitzer usw zu vermeiden.#h 
wer in diesen bereich was handgebautes wünscht wird sicher zufrieden sein.
im bereich mefo usw wird sehr oft der interceptor blank gewünscht und aufgebaut in längen von 3,05m - 3,20m.
die tusk spin 20/40gr usw kann man mit der vt serie vergleichen in aktion und schnelligkeit. der blank ist preislich ein wenig günstiger.#6


----------



## slu (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@rainer1962
Da ist doch schon mal ordentlich was zusammengekommen. Nicht schlecht #6 Dann kann ich mir ja schon denken um was für ein Gerät es sich handelt Sag mal, hast du die Rute von "mad" schon testen können? Ich denke du weißt was ich für eine meine oder |kopfkrat? Wenn ja dann schick mir doch bitte mal ne PN #h


----------



## JunkieXL (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ich such noch nen schönen Blank für eine knapp 3m lange Meforute ... bis max 50g Wurfgewicht kann mir jemand zu einem guten Blank raten?

Edit: die Rute soll besonders leicht werden und sollte nicht zu weich sein ...


----------



## slu (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

"im bereich mefo usw wird sehr oft der interceptor blank gewünscht und aufgebaut in längen von 3,05m - 3,20m."

@JungkieXL
Ich denke mal das das schon mal etwas für dich sein dürft. Frag mal bei "mad" an und lass dich von IHM beraten #6


----------



## JunkieXL (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

HNT 001                               Interceptor Sea Trout                               320 cm                               5/20 g                               € 100.-  
wie gut ist der Blank bei dem geringen wurfgewicht stell ich mir die Rute recht schwabbelig vor hat der auch genug Rückrad für ne 60+ Mefo???


----------



## rainer1962 (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

#6 @slu
werd die BP (jetzt weiß es jeder) testen und dann entscheiden ob sie für MEINE Angelei was ist oder nicht


----------



## mad (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				JunkieXL schrieb:
			
		

> HNT 001                               Interceptor Sea Trout                               320 cm                               5/20 g                               € 100.-
> wie gut ist der Blank bei dem geringen wurfgewicht stell ich mir die Rute recht schwabbelig vor hat der auch genug Rückrad für ne 60+ Mefo???




servus,

genau die wird sehr oft gewünscht und habe welche schon an boarder verschickt.(selbstbau)
das wurfgewicht würde ich bei der rute auf 30gr. schätzen und nichts von schwabbelig. ist ein semi- parabolischer blank sehr schnell mit sehr viel gefühl in der spitze.
boarder "böx" bekommt die nächsten tage einen blank vielleicht kann er da noch mehr dazu sagen.


----------



## slu (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> #6 @slu
> werd die BP (jetzt weiß es jeder) testen und dann entscheiden ob sie für MEINE Angelei was ist oder nicht



@rainer1962
Genau das wollte ich nicht sagen damit das hier nicht wieder ein PB pro/contra Treat wird #6


----------



## rainer1962 (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

warum denn slu, es gibt für JEDEN den idealen Blank für SEINE fischerei, hier sammeln wir Fakten (welche natürlich oft subjektiv sind) und erörten, ganz ohne Vorurteile.


----------



## rainer1962 (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

p.s.
MAD hat sich mal die Mühe gemacht beide zu vergleichen guckst du hier
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1023418#023418


----------



## Bernhard* (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> hi burn,
> 
> ich würde für den bereich mepps, gufi -5cm, kleine wobbler-5cm usw entweder eine tusk in 8'(2,40m) 5/25gr. oder dann in 9'(2,70m) die harrison int.barsch 5/20gr empfehlen. unter 9' hat in der größe leider harrison nichts.#d
> sind beide schnelle ruten,aber trotzdem fein mit "weicher" aktion in der spitze um ausschlitzer usw zu vermeiden.#h
> wer in diesen bereich was handgebautes wünscht wird sicher zufrieden sein.



Wenn dann auf alle Fälle in 2,70. Aber da gibts die Tusk 5/25gr. nicht, oder?


----------



## mad (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn dann auf alle Fälle in 2,70. Aber da gibts die Tusk 5/25gr. nicht, oder?




hi burn,

die tusk gibts in 25gr nur in 2,10m und 2,40m, und wer es länger will habe ich jetz die harrison int. barsch 5/20gr. in 2,70m.#6  
hab mir mal einen sportex carat spin 20gr. 2,70m blank zugelegt, der ist mir persönlich zu weich. geschmacksache.


----------



## Bernhard* (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> hab mir mal einen sportex carat spin 20gr. 2,70m blank zugelegt, der ist mir persönlich zu weich. geschmacksache.



Meine Rede!
Hab die Carat Spin1 in 2,40 - da hat sie ein WG bis 15gramm. Ich find sie schon auch sehr, sehr weich! Ist nur für allerkleinste Köder geeignet!


----------



## Böx (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> servus,
> 
> genau die wird sehr oft gewünscht und habe welche schon an boarder verschickt.(selbstbau)
> das wurfgewicht würde ich bei der rute auf 30gr. schätzen und nichts von schwabbelig. ist ein semi- parabolischer blank sehr schnell mit sehr viel gefühl in der spitze.
> boarder "böx" bekommt die nächsten tage einen blank vielleicht kann er da noch mehr dazu sagen.



Kann er:m

Ich hab schon einen dieser Blanks aufgebaut. Die Rute ist nicht schwabbelig und hat genügend Rückrad auch für eine grosse Mefo. Ich habe mit meiner alten Rute schon einen Waller von 1,15m auf Blinker im Altrhein gefangen. Muss ich aber nicht nochmal haben


----------



## vertikal (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> hab mir mal einen sportex carat spin 20gr. 2,70m blank zugelegt, der ist mir persönlich zu weich. geschmacksache.




Trotzdem sollte man diese Rute nicht unterschätzen. 
Im Hochsommer 2004 erlebten wir auf der Sorpe ein typisches Sommergewitter. Da es anschließend (am frühen Nachmittag) noch sehr dunkel war, beendeten wir das Renkenfischen und schleppten auf Zander, weil wir sicher waren, dass sie das dunkle Wetter zum Rauben nutzen würden.
Und tatsächlich: Nachdem ich eine tieflaufende Grandma keine 200 Meter an der Karat Spin 1 (!) geschleppt hatte kam der Biss und nach einem schönen Drill konnte ein 80er Zander gelandet werden - die Rechnung war aufgegangen.
War selbst davon überrascht, wie problemlos die feine Rute den relativ großen Grandma-Wobbler schleppte. Im Drill war die Rute ebenfalls zu keiner Zeit überfordert. Ich hatte die Rute eigentlich als "Notlösung" zum Schleppen "vergewaltigt", war dann aber selbst überrascht, wie gut sie das hinbekam.


----------



## mad (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem sollte man diese Rute nicht unterschätzen.
> Im Hochsommer 2004 erlebten wir auf der Sorpe ein typisches Sommergewitter. Da es anschließend (am frühen Nachmittag) noch sehr dunkel war, beendeten wir das Renkenfischen und schleppten auf Zander, weil wir sicher waren, dass sie das dunkle Wetter zum Rauben nutzen würden.
> Und tatsächlich: Nachdem ich eine tieflaufende Grandma keine 200 Meter an der Karat Spin 1 (!) geschleppt hatte kam der Biss und nach einem schönen Drill konnte ein 80er Zander gelandet werden - die Rechnung war aufgegangen.
> War selbst davon überrascht, wie problemlos die feine Rute den relativ großen Grandma-Wobbler schleppte. Im Drill war die Rute ebenfalls zu keiner Zeit überfordert. Ich hatte die Rute eigentlich als "Notlösung" zum Schleppen "vergewaltigt", war dann aber selbst überrascht, wie gut sie das hinbekam.




kannst es dir ja noch überlegen bis montag, dann fange ich mit deiner rute an!
|muahah: baue dir gerne eine sportex.|muahah:


----------



## vertikal (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@mad

Hi Robert,
schön, dass du jetzt mit "meiner" anfängst.
Sportex-Ruten fisch ich ja nun schon viele Jahre (vor 25 Jahren  noch als Teleskopruten) - jetzt soll's mal die tolle Harrison werden!

Wünsch dir eine gute Woche - und eine ruhige Hand!#6


----------



## Bernhard* (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ich eine tieflaufende Grandma keine 200 Meter an der Karat Spin 1 (!) geschleppt hatte kam der Biss und nach einem schönen Drill konnte ein 80er Zander gelandet werden - die Rechnung war aufgegangen.
> War selbst davon überrascht, wie problemlos die feine Rute den relativ großen Grandma-Wobbler schleppte. Im Drill war die Rute ebenfalls zu keiner Zeit überfordert. Ich hatte die Rute eigentlich als "Notlösung" zum Schleppen "vergewaltigt", war dann aber selbst überrascht, wie gut sie das hinbekam.



Hi vertikal!

Also ich hab meine Carat Spin nur ein paar mal gefischt. Als ich beispielsweise mit einem ca. 6cm langen wobbler (Lauftiefe ca. 1,5 - 2 Meter) an einem langsamfliessenden Stück unterwegs war bekam ich einen Biss, den ich verschlafen hatte. Als ich anschlug, krümmte sich die Karat Spin 1 fasst bis ins Handteil und ich konnte (durch die geflochtene Schnur) spüren, dass sich die Laufgeschwindigkeit des Wobblers nicht allzu stark erhöhte! Da musst du mit Deinem 80er Zander schon wirkich ganz schön Glück gehabt haben. Bei solchen Ködern siehts m.E. bei der Carat Spin 1 schon äusserst schlecht mit dem Anschlag aus!!

Ich denke diese Rute ist eher was für 1er-2er Mepps, Mini-Wobbler bis 4 cm (flachlaufend) und kleine Twister. Bei allem anderen ist der Blank überlastet!


----------



## vertikal (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei solchen Ködern siehts m.E. bei der Carat Spin 1 schon äusserst schlecht mit dem Anschlag aus!!
> Ich denke diese Rute ist eher was für 1er-2er Mepps, Mini-Wobbler bis 4 cm (flachlaufend) und kleine Twister. Bei allem anderen ist der Blank überlastet!



Hi Burn77,

klar, für diese Angelei ist die Karat Spin 1 überhaupt nicht gebaut!
Ich war lediglich überrascht, wie gut sie als "Notlösung" noch funktionierte.

Den "Anschlag" würde ich beim Schleppfischen allerdings auch nicht überbewerten. Die Räuber hängen sich in der Regel beim Schleppen selber auf - allerdings wechsle ich grundsätzlich minderwertige Drillinge sofort gegen gute aus!


----------



## rainer1962 (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

So Leute,
heute ist meine Tusk und die Harrison -45gr angekommen, was soll ich sagen.......................
typischer Aufbau von Mad, hab da echt Probleme, dass ich die Spitzenteile nicht verwechsle von der 45 auf die 75 oder so. 
Also die Ruten machen echt nen hervorragenden eindruck!!!!! Werde sie wenns Eis aufgeht und die Räuber noch frei sind dementsprechend testen
Die BP hab ich auch bekommen, allerdings eine Leihgabe von Mad. Liegt ausgewogen in der Hand, aber nur weil Mad ein "Gegengewicht" eingebaut hat ist sie nicht kopflastig. Die BP wird diese Woche noch von mir gefischt. Ich bin mal gespannt wie die so ist!
@Schroe
hab gerade erfahren, dass wir die Harrisons -45gr als absolute Einzelstücke haben  Bei uns "fehlt" die Carbonwicklung überm Griffstück. Diesen Blank wird es so nicht mehr geben. Die anderen haben alle die Carbonfasern überm Griffstück. Also Pflege das Teil sehr gut 
aber das machst du ja eh!!!!


----------



## Bernhard* (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Die BP hab ich auch bekommen, allerdings eine Leihgabe von Mad. Liegt ausgewogen in der Hand, aber n*ur weil Mad ein "Gegengewicht" eingebaut hat ist sie nicht kopflastig*. Die BP wird diese Woche noch von mir gefischt. Ich bin mal gespannt wie die so ist!



@MAD: Machst Du das bei den Ruten die Du baust generell?


----------



## rainer1962 (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

galube nicht dass Mad das generell macht,
ich würds mir machen lassen wenn ich mir eine hole, lieber 20gr mewhr Gewicht und dafür nicht kopflastig, dadurch isse besser zu fischen und nicht so ermüdend, ne 2500er Rolle drauf und dann isses o.k


----------



## Bernhard* (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> galube nicht dass Mad das generell macht,
> ich würds mir machen lassen wenn ich mir eine hole, lieber 20gr mewhr Gewicht und dafür nicht kopflastig, dadurch isse besser zu fischen und nicht so ermüdend, ne 2500er Rolle drauf und dann isses o.k



Oder ne 4000er drauf und kein Gewicht hinten rein |rolleyes


----------



## rainer1962 (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

nö dann haste ja aufgrund der 4000er wenn nicht gerade ne Magnesium mit 300gr noch mehr Gewicht


----------



## rainer1962 (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

gut ne Red Arc 310 gr
ne Stella 295gr
ne Tica oder Quantrum über 400gr


----------



## mad (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder ne 4000er drauf und kein Gewicht hinten rein |rolleyes



is aber schon heiß was ihr da schreibt von, "ich würds mir machen lassen wenn ich mir eine hole und gewicht hinten rein!!!|muahah: |sagnix 

hi burn,

mein vorschlag wäre bei einer 2500er rolle ja, wenn du meistens eine 4000er fischt weniger höchstens dann die hälfte vom gewicht.

gruß robert


----------



## mad (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ach ja noch was,
wie rainer schon geschrieben, haben auch die Harrison VHF 15/45gr im handteil nach den vorderen kork eine Carbonwicklung von ca. 10 cm länge. also gleich wie die VHF 30/75gr. und nicht wie von mir beschrieben ohne. das waren musterblanks die ich bekommen habe die es so nicht mehr gibt. 
|schild-g an die beiden boarder die ich #q  die ruten gebaut habe.:c :c :c
(das passiert mir nicht mehr,das nächste mal warte ich bis die lieferung da ist)


#h die VHF Serie gibts in 15/45gr, 30/75gr, 45/90gr, 60/120gr, 
und bald in 5/30gr#h


----------



## carvinc (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo, ich bin neu im Board,
 bin auf der Suche nach einer Rute, in diesem Thema gelandet. 
Ich fische jetzt eine Quantum Strelow mit ner 30 er PTI Rolle und Spiderwire.
Im Hafen und in im Strom, wo der Wasserdruck nicht zu groß ist, klappt das faulenzen recht erfolgreich. Im Kehrwasser und im Hauptstrom oder bei Wind kann man nur noch über die Schnur fischen. Kein richtigen Kontakt mehr (bei 30g, 12er Kopyto)
Wäre dieses Problem mit einer hochwertigen Rute erledigt?#c
Oder reicht hier auch eine UBS, Daiwa Gummifisch o.ä.?
Wollte mir eine Shimano Diaflash 50-100 WG holen......
Leider habe ich noch keine Gelegenheit gehabt eine Harrisonrute zu fischen?!
Hört sich aber sehr nett an und mein Unterbewustsein drängt danach auch eine haben zu wollen.
Ich stehe jetzt vor dem Problem. WAS TUN?#c#c


----------



## JunkieXL (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Mad hast du schonmal wegen meinen Teilen geschaut ... ich hab demnächst meine letzte Prüfung und dann 4 Wochen frei  da brauch ich was zu tun sonst komm ich auf dumme (arg m vergessen scheiss 1 Finger Suchsystem) gedanken *gg*


----------



## vertikal (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				carvinc schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich aber sehr nett an und mein Unterbewustsein drängt danach auch eine haben zu wollen.
> Ich stehe jetzt vor dem Problem. WAS TUN?#c#c




Das erinnert mich an was - und ich weiss, wie's ausgeht!

Nimm mal per PN unverbindlichen Kontakt mit Mad auf, ist ein ganz lieber Bursche, und lass dich beraten. Der Mann weiss, wovon er spricht.


----------



## mad (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				carvinc schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ich bin neu im Board,
> bin auf der Suche nach einer Rute, in diesem Thema gelandet.
> Ich fische jetzt eine Quantum Strelow mit ner 30 er PTI Rolle und Spiderwire.
> 
> ...




ja servus und viel spaß hier!!!#h 

und langsam, die ruten die du hier schon aufzählst, UBS,Shimano usw gehören meiner meinung nach schon zu den hochwertigen ruten. es kommt nicht darauf an was eine kostet sondern wie die rute/blank sein soll für dich, aktion, schnelligkeit usw. es gibt bestimmt ein paar (persönlich kann ich es fast nicht glauben ) die eine harrison nicht für gut finden.
wenn du doch meinst eine harrison ist für dich perfekt dann kommt eine handgebaute nach deinen wünschen und vorstellungen auch oft nicht teuerer als eine hochwertige von der stange.#6


----------



## rainer1962 (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Carvinc
auch von mir herzlich willkommen und viel Spass im Board, wo wohnst du bzw. wo und mit was fischst du denn, da du faulenzt, glaube ich deine Köder  zu kennen, die Stinte und Pünktchen sowie die Kopytos. Ich nehme an du hast die Strehlowschule besucht (Quantum und Energie Pti wird da ja empfohlen). Das Tackle selbst und auch die von Dir genannten Ruten sind nicht schlecht. Es kommt drauf an wie es dir liegt. Das Problem mit dem Wind und der Strömung hast du aber mit jedem Tackle. Auch hier gibts natürlich unterschiede in WG und Aktion, das musst du leider selbst rausfinden, aber vielleicht wohnt ja jemand in Deiner Nähe und man trifft sich zum "Testen"


----------



## carvinc (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo rainer1962,mad
Ich wohne in Köln fische am Rhein und in den Häfen, als Köder verwende ich haupsächlich Kopytos und Slottis, nein ich war nicht in der Strelow Schule, habe aber auf die Methode(Faulenzen) umgestellt und fange seid dem auch deutlich mehr.., ich habe nur das vorher erwähnte Problem mit Kontakt, ich war heute bei meinem Händler, der zeigte mir die Shimano Aspire (bid 75g), wenn die so zu fischen ist wie sie sich anfühlt, na dann..
Die Rute sollte schnell steif und trotzdem feinfühlig sein, also keinen Laternenmast. 
Aber sicherlich wäre ein testen nicht verkehrt...
Gruß carvinc


----------



## rainer1962 (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

die aspire ist durchaus ein feines Rütchen ;-)
und zum gufieren nicht das schlechteste was es auf dem Markt gibt.


----------



## MiCo (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> #h die VHF Serie gibts in 15/45gr, 30/75gr, 45/90gr, 60/120gr,
> *und bald in 5/30gr*#h



@mad
speziell *dieser blank *würd mich ja mal interessieren. schon näheres darüber bekannt? wann ist bald?|kopfkrat


----------



## slu (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@carvinc
Hi und willkommen an Board #6 Ich komme aus der nähe von Köln (Siegburg/Neunkrichen) und habe eine Harrison da!! Wenn du willst kannst du sie dir bei mir gerne mal angucken #6


----------



## mad (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				MiCo schrieb:
			
		

> @mad
> speziell *dieser blank *würd mich ja mal interessieren. schon näheres darüber bekannt? wann ist bald?|kopfkrat




servus,

auf den blank warten schon mehrere boarder, ich selber auch schon sehr.#6 
genau kann ich es noch nicht sagen, wenn er lieferbar ist stehts hier im harrison thread sofort.|wavey:


----------



## mad (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

#h kleiner vergleich harrison gegen blechpeitsche und twisterpeitsche!!!#h 

von oben nach unten; Blechpeitsche 5/100gr., Harrison VHF30/75gr., Twisterpeitsche 5/70gr. light
http://img368.*ih.us/img368/6352/dsc003395kk.jpg

die blechpeitsche wird im handteil aber um einiges steifer als die harrison!!!#6 
der vergleich ist mehr auf die aktion im spitzenteil gerichtet, im handteil ist ein größerer unterschied bemerkbar.

http://img471.*ih.us/img471/7744/dsc003414jv.jpg

und hier noch die Harrison VHF45/90gr., Blechpeitsche 5/100gr., Harrison VHF30/75gr.
http://img486.*ih.us/img486/4207/dsc003430xa.jpg

bitte nur als richtung ansehen, der vergleich sagt nichts über die volle aktion und schnelligkeit der blanks aus.#6


----------



## slu (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@mad
Vielen Dank für die super Darstellung. Sieht nur auf dem letzten Bild so aus als wären die VHF Ruten in der Spitze mehr als doppelt so dick! Trotzdem ein super Vergleich #6 Ach ja, denkst du an mich und meine kleinen Wünsche?


----------



## schroe (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi mad,
sehr schöne Vergleichsreihe. #h 

@rainer,
das Risiko die Spitzenteile zu verwechseln, kann mir selbst bei Blindheit nicht mehr passieren.:q  
Habe mad gebeten, die "kleine" mit Fuji SIC LVSG Ringen auszustatten. 
Die 45 iger ist doch nochmal ein wenig schlanker. Dachte mir, da machen sich die Einstegringe besser drauf. 
Soll ja gertenschlank bleiben. :m 
Das Handteil bekommt dieses Mal einen 6 cm "halfwells" Obergriff, die Ringbindung im dezenten schwarz (edelst :k ,... mag schwarz), dazu der gekürzte Fuji DPS "black".

Mann, mann, bin ich gespannt.#6

Lass dir Zeit mad. Habe noch ein Päckchen Blutdrucksenker liegen. Das hält bis Ende Feb.:q


----------



## rainer1962 (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

shroe,
habs schon mitbekommen mit Deinen Einsteg 
hab bei mir auch den ein od. andderen Unterschied festgestell, aber blind könnt ich sie nicht unterscheiden


----------



## Der_Glücklose (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi #h 

verfolge diesen Thread sehr aufmerksam. Nun sind mir beim letzten Post von schroe einige Begriffe aufgefallen "Fuji SIC LVSG Ringe, "halfwells" Obergriff, Fuji DPS "black".
Um ehrlich zu sein keinen Plan was das im Detail bedeutet, es gibt ja noch einige unterschiedliche Bezeichnungen für Ringe usw.. Wäre schön wenn jemand die unterschiedlichen Bezeichnungen mal erörtern könnte |uhoh: Damit ich auch weiss worüber ihr euch hier unterhaltet :m


----------



## schroe (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Glückloser,
die LVSG Ringe sind Einstegringe, kannst du auf http://www.mads-rutenbau.de begucken. Den Rollenhalter ebenfalls (wirkt in natura deutlich dunkler). Ist der zweite von rechts auf dem Bild.
Der Obergriff beginnt "wulstig" und verjüngt sich dann auf den Durchmesser des Rollenhalters. Auf mads Seite, der ganz rechte Formkorkgriff.


----------



## melis (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Kurze Frage, kann mal jemand die genauen Maße der Harrison Blanks VT/VHF nach ca. 50-60cm nennen. Also direkt nach dem Kork. Da die Spitze vom Ring und das Ende vom Krok den Blank verdecken sind kann man das nicht so gut vergleichen mit anderen. Bitte angeben Schieblehre oder Maßband. 
Falls nicht schon geschehen können die Maße der Spitze und vom Ende auch mal angegeben werden.


----------



## mad (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus melis,

Harrison VHF 30/75gr 9' durchmesser nach dem kork ca. 11,45mm, spitze ca.2,75mm.
Harrison VHF 15/45gr 9' durchmesser nach dem kork ca. 10,60mm, spitze ca. 2,40mm.


----------



## JunkieXL (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

mad ich meld mich die Tage nochmal bei dir wegen meinen Teilen, ich muss erstmal die Finanzen für diesen Monat checken. Da ich bedingt durch Semesterferien frei hab kann ich mich bei meinen Eltern durchfutter ... also sollte die Rute locker drinne sein *hihi*


----------



## Bernhard* (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo zusammen!

Die Harrison-Homepage ist aktualisiert worden (http://www.harrisonrods.co.uk/). Von Spinnruten-Blanks ist aber auch weiterhin nichts zu sehen....


----------



## mad (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Die Harrison-Homepage ist aktualisiert worden (http://www.harrisonrods.co.uk/). Von Spinnruten-Blanks ist aber auch weiterhin nichts zu sehen....




servus burn,

schaue mal auf meine seite, hier stehen die neuen spinn-blanks von harrison.#6 
http://www.mads-rutenbau.de/html/blanks.html


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Was ich am Sample gemessen habe:
Harrison VT 30/75gr 10' ; Durchmesser nach/über dem Kork 14,0 mm, Spitze 2,8mm.

CMW schreibt in ihren Listen:
Harrison VT 30/75gr 10' ; Durchmesser Blank unten 14,0 mm, Spitze 3,0mm.

Also 0,2mm scheinen schon eine recht normale Schwankung zu sein.


----------



## MiCo (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> hier stehen die neuen spinn-blanks von harrison.#6
> http://www.mads-rutenbau.de/html/blanks.html



Gibt's die Harrison VHF Spin 5-30 g nur in 2,70m oder kann man da noch auf einen längeren Blank um die 3m hoffen?


----------



## Der_Glücklose (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ schroe

dank dir für die Erklärung :m


----------



## mad (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				MiCo schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt's die Harrison VHF Spin 5-30 g nur in 2,70m oder kann man da noch auf einen längeren Blank um die 3m hoffen?




servus, 

zur zeit nein, und der 5/30gr blank ist noch nicht lieferbar. ende februar soll er kommen. die nachfrage liegt momentan bei 9' ruten. 

#h @ bin erst wieder ab montag abend online.#h


----------



## slu (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Na dann mal ein schönen Wochenende #6


----------



## the doctor (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Leute|wavey:

bekomme bald auch ne Harisson:k

was fischt ihr, oder werdet ihr für eine Rolle auf ihr fischen?
Auf meiner alten Spinne habe ich ne 4000er Twin Power drauf.
Wird diese auch auf der Harisson VHF 30-75gr. passen? (wegen der Ausgewogenheit+ Optik)
Mad fischt auf der Rute ne 2500er Rolle,...deswegen bin ich jetzt etwas verwirrt|uhoh:


----------



## Gummipeitscher (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

die 4000er passt optimal für Spinnruten der 70-100g.-Klasse

das ändert sich auch nicht, wenn Harrison drauf steht


----------



## vertikal (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> was fischt ihr, oder werdet ihr für eine Rolle auf ihr fischen?Auf meiner alten Spinne habe ich ne 4000er Twin Power drauf.
> Wird diese auch auf der Harisson VHF 30-75gr. passen?


Hi Marcel,

meine werd ich ziemlich sicher mit der 4000er Twin Power fischen. Das passt bei der UBS sehr gut, die vom WG und der Länge sehr ähnlich ist. Wird bei der Harrison auch passen. Die Spule der 2500er ist mir persönlich für diese Gufi-Angelei mit Ködern bis zum 68-Gramm-Trickfisch zu klein - hat zur Folge, dass die Schnur enger gewickelt wird und eher zum Verdrallen neigt.


----------



## Pikeo (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

He mal ne allgemeine frage.
Ich fische die sportex turbo kev pike 2,75  40-80g wie schwer ist eine ähnliche harrison ruhte
Bis jetzt konnte mir da noch niemand antwort geben 
Wehre schön wen ihr mir die frage beantworten könnt.


----------



## vertikal (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Pikeo,

die Frage kann dir Mad sicher auf's Gramm genau beantworten.

Die Kev Pike fische ich auch, wird sicherlich etwas schwerer sein als die Harrison. Der größere Unterschied ist aber sicherlich in der "Schnelligkeit" zu sehen. Die Kev Pike ist eine relativ langsame, "weiche" Rute. Zum Gufiangeln mit 15er Gufis ziehe ich mittlerweile die UBS in 2,70 mit WG 40-85 g vor.
Von der Harrison, die Mad mir gerade baut, verspreche ich mir hier aber noch mal eine Steigerung gegenüber der USB. Durch die größere Steifigkeit kannst du dann die feinen Zuppelbisse noch besser in der Hand spüren.


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute|wavey:
> 
> bekomme bald auch ne Harisson:k
> 
> ...


 
Eine Rolle von bis zu 310gr Gewicht ist optimal zwecks der ausgewogenheit. Ich habe eine mit ner 4000er Stella und eine mit ner 4000er Red Arc bestückt. Die 45gr Harrison mit ner 2500er Stella.


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Pikeo schrieb:
			
		

> He mal ne allgemeine frage.
> Ich fische die sportex turbo kev pike 2,75 40-80g wie schwer ist eine ähnliche harrison ruhte
> Bis jetzt konnte mir da noch niemand antwort geben
> Wehre schön wen ihr mir die frage beantworten könnt.


gewogen habich meine noch nicht, es kommt auch ein klein wenig auf den Aufbau an. Die 75WG Harrison dürfte um die 210gr liegen, je nach Beringung, Rollenhalter und Kork 
was viel wichtiger ist, ist die ausgewogenheit. Eine Kev ist kopflastig, eine Harrison nicht. Ausgewogene Ruten sind nun mal länger ermüdungsfrei zu fischen als nicht ausgewogenes Tackle. Selbst ne Rute die ein paar gr. mehr wiegt (die Kev wiegt ungefähr das gleiche) dafür aber ausgewogen ist, fischt sich einfach angenehmer.


----------



## Pikeo (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@vertikal Mh ich dachte schon das die sportex ziemlich hart ist aber ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren .
also dann
hallo mad wie schwer ist denn nun das gute stück??


----------



## slu (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Pikeo
Hatte schon mal berichtet das meine Harrison VHF 30 - 75 nur 220 Gramm wiegt!!! Wie aber Rainer schon sagt hängt das auch mit dem Aufbau zusammen #6


----------



## the doctor (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Danke für die Antworten

@Rainer: wie...du hast 2 mal die gleiche Rute????|uhoh::q
haste etwa angst, dass dir eine mal kaputt geht?

Bin immer noch etwas verwirrt,.....die TP 4000FA wiegt ja schon knappe 400gr.
die FB wiederum 330gr.
hmmm.....
|rolleyes
Die Daiwa Rollen machen ja auch keinen schlechten Eindruck, aber zu den Preisen:c


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@doctor,
ja habe 2mal 75gr wg  eine als Ersatz!!!!
Ich sage Dir ganz ehrlich, ich werde ebenfalls auf 2500er Modelle umsteigen. Hatte auch ne Libra 4000er auf ner Gufirute, da fallen einem nach ner Stunde die Arme ab. Habs dann wie gesagt mit ner Taurus 2000er (ca 270gr) versucht und war damit sehr positiv überrascht. DieTaurus ist jetzt auf ner vt 240cm wg 75gr drauf ;-). Hab mir dann zuerst die Red geholt und auf die 270er VHF draufgebaut. Auf die 2te dann ne 4000er Stella, und die 2500er Stela auf die 270er WG 45gr VHF drauf. Das Tackle ist jetzt total ausgewogen. Also höher wie die 310gr von der Red würde ich nicht gehen. Nach dieser Erfahrung die ich jetzt habe, werd ich mir nur noch 2500er Modelle auf meine 270er Gufiruten bauen, das reicht vollkommen aus! Ne 4000er Rolle kommt mir, wenn überhaupt, nur noch auf Ruten wie z.b, ne 150er WG Vhf mit der ich dann auf Wels oder so gehe


----------



## the doctor (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Rainer,

habe  so eben noch mal  ne 2500er mit ner 4000er verglichen.
Die 2500er ist irgendwie viel zu niedlich auf so einer kräftigeren Rute|supergri.
Dann werde ich doch wohl in der 4000er klasse bleiben, da ich es auch gerne habe, wenn ich etwas mehr Schnur auf der Rolle habe
Allerdings bin ich jetzt am überlegen, die FA gegen eine FB zu tauschen...|uhoh:
sind ja immerhin 60gr. unterschied!


----------



## Bernhard* (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@the doctor:

"FA"? Die Heck- bzw. Kampfbremsen-Version heisst bei der TwinPower doch "XTRA", oder?

Über 100 Gramm Unterschied ist aber auch ne ganze Menge! Wobei ich zugestehen muss, dass ich mir vor kurzem auch die 4000er TwinPower zugelegt habe )
Kommt aber halt auch immer auf die entsprechende Rute an. Und die VHF sind ja angeblich nicht so kopflastig, aber das kann Rainer sicher besser beurteilen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Das Problem bei Shimano ist, daß die 2500 und die 4000er bei den FA-Modellen doch sehr weit auseinander liegen. Geht wohl nicht nur mir so, daß ein passendes Zwischenmodell gerade bei Shimano fehlt. Habe am Wochenende eine RedArc4 mit der Capricorn 2500 und einer Technium 4000 Vergleichen können. Die Capricon 2500 entspricht ziemlich genau einer RedArc3, die Redarc4 ist kaum größer (+2mm Spule) und alles das macht einen richtig Alu-stabilen Eindruck. Die Technium 4000 wirkt viel zu klobig, etwas zu schwer, ist mit viel Kunststoff und hat noch nicht einmal eine Drehsicherung bei aufgeklappten Bügel. Bei dem leichten Lauf dann - Autozuklapp, also ne. #d 
So als typische Spinnrollen für das feinere Fischen (Zander+Hecht) passen da die Zwischengrößen der anderen Hersteller einfach besser, eine neuere FA (ab TP4000) von Shimano paßt erst zu dem Gerät eine Nummer stärker, z.B. wer wirklich mit Wels u.a. Großfisch auch rechnen muß.


----------



## Bernhard* (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Wie lange gibts denn keine 3000er Modelle mehr? Hab noch so eine daheim - das ist ne angenehme Grösse!


----------



## rainer1962 (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Nun wie gesagt,
auf ne Harison 270 wg 75gr pack ich ne Rolle mit max. 310gr drauf. Das KANN eine 4000er Red mit 310gr sein, aber auch ne 4000er Stella mit 295 gr sein. Ne Tica Taurus 2000er z.b hat schon 260gr. Ich fische z.b die Ron Thomson Dynacable mit 15, nochwas IBS sind also ca 8kg Tragkraft, dazu ein 27er Flexonit mit knapp 7kg. Auf die kleine 2000er Tica bekommst du locker150m von der Schnur drauf, da man mit der Rute eigentlich auf Zander und Hecht geht reicht das vollkommen. Denn Waller befischt man mit anderen Ruten ;-) Habe ja auch ne Libra 4000er mit 430gr Gewicht, diesen Unterschied merkt man total. Wenn du die Spule mit geflecht füllst biste ja ein kleines Vermögen los. Die meisten unterfüttern dann mit Mono oder mit Tape, wp liegt denn da derSinn???? Ne 4000er Rolle und auch "nur" 150m Schnur, dann lieber gleich ne kleinere die leichter ist. Glaub mir die Bremse einer 2500er reicht ebenfalls aus um den Fisch zu haken (selbst auf 80m Entfernung) und natürlich auch um ihn zu drillen. Die "Pufferwirkung" der Rute wird doch erheblich unterschätzt.


----------



## Bernhard* (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Rainer

Würd gern mal Deinen Angelkeller sehen! Da könnt sich wohl so mancher Angeladen ne Scheibe abschneiden |rolleyes 

Eure "4000er vs. 2500er Diskussion" hättet Ihr aber ruhig zwei Wochen früher führen können! Jetzt hab mich mir meine 4000er TwinPower schon zugelegt. Naja, ist ja nicht für ne Harrison und vielleicht hol ich mir noch ne 2500er zum Austauschen und nehm die 4000er nur für die (nicht vorhandenen) Waller |supergri


----------



## Birger (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Die Rollengröße hat aber auch was mit dem Schnureinzug zu tun, bei ner 2500er muss man schon ganz schön kurbeln, um z.B. einen gerade ausgeworfenen Köder einzuholen (weil er vertüddelt ist, oder man nen raubenden Fisch anwerfen will). 
Ich hab auch kurz mal ne 2500er gefischt, ist schön leicht an der Rute, hat mich aber bei der Köderführung genervt. Deshalb lieber ne 3000er oder 4000er und die mit Mono unterfüttern, denn mehr als 150m teure Schnur braucht man eh nicht.


----------



## slu (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Naja, ob das mit dem Schnureinzug so dramatisch ist wage ich mal zu bezweifeln aber ich hab es selber noch nicht ausprobiert! Ob ich z. B. bei einem "RUCK" 2 oder 3 mal kurbel macht bei mir nicht so den unterschied #6


----------



## rainer1962 (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Birger,
kommt ahlt auch immer darauf an welchen Stil man wie verwendet. Bis jetzt konnte ich auch mit ner 2000er die Schnur schnell genug einholen, wenn dies nicht mehr der Fall sein sollte, wird auch der Zander den Köder nicht mehr bekommen ;-)  ohne Flachs, ich hatte damit bisher keine Probleme.


----------



## Birger (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> @Birger,
> kommt ahlt auch immer darauf an welchen Stil man wie verwendet. Bis jetzt konnte ich auch mit ner 2000er die Schnur schnell genug einholen, wenn dies nicht mehr der Fall sein sollte, wird auch der Zander den Köder nicht mehr bekommen ;-)  ohne Flachs, ich hatte damit bisher keine Probleme.



Ein Problem ist es ja auch nicht, eben nur eine kleine Vorliebe würd ich mal sagen. Es geht ja auch mal auf andere Fische, wie Hecht oder Rapfen, da darf es schon mal etwas schneller sein als beim Zandertwistern. Naja, jeder eben so wie er mag, wenn man gut damit klar kommt ist doch alles ok#6. 
Nur verstehe ich auch die Leute, die gern eine etwas größere Rolle fischen (obwohl mir persönlich eine 4000er auch zu groß ist, außer für Wels).

Aber hier geht es ja um Ruten, also soll es dazu vielleicht auch reichen.

#h


----------



## singer (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Mad

Sag mal verkaufst du die VHF Blanks bei ebay? Gibt es dafür einen Grund? 
z.B. kleine Fehler? Ich hätte schon interesse an so einem.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Auch gespannt bin. Signatur und Link lassen ja eigentlich keinen Doppelgänger zu :g


----------



## rainer1962 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Birger
ja lass uns über Ruten reden, es machte aber durchaus Sinn hier mal die Vor und Nachteile 2000er vs 4000er Rollen zu erörtern und wie du sagst, jeder mags halt ein wenig abders und jeder soll nun seine Schlüsse daraus ziehen#6 #6 :m


----------



## rainer1962 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@singer und Det
sieht so aus oder?????


----------



## zanderheli (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

zu der rollengröße:

ich fische seit jahren nur mehr 4000er rollen! 

der grund ist ganz einfach: 
1. ich erziele aufgrund der größeren spule weitere wurfweiten. dies macht bei leichten ködern absolut sinn. das ist mein hauptgrund.
2. die rolle ist ein arbeitsgerät und kein dekorationsteil, soll halten, kurbeln, schnur geben, etc. und das bei jedem wetter. 4000 er sind einfach robuster als kleinere.
3. des höher gewicht trägt man in der hand!! da spürt manns nicht!!! an der rutenspitze wäre natürlich jedes gramm wichtig! früher dachte ich auch an "ausbalanciert" oder ähnlichen unsinn. die rute liegt am unterarm an, da ist die balance wurscht, außerdem ist so der anhieb viel schneller, als aus dem handgelenk.
4. wenn man mal mit einer rolle ein jahr gefischt hat und damit viele und auch große fische an land gezogen hat, wächst einfach das vertrauen und die rolle wird "schön", gerade weil sie größer ist, ist einfach vertrauenserweckend. paßt auch von den proportionen besser zu einer rute die auch von der "bereitschaft her"  große fische fange soll.

ich fische seit 1 jahr an einer 210 gr rute eine 4000 er twinpower mit heckbremse. vorher div. andere 4000er. nie hatte ich auch nur ein bischen das gefühl der ermüdung.

alles liebe
heli


----------



## mad (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				singer schrieb:
			
		

> @ Mad
> 
> Sag mal verkaufst du die VHF Blanks bei ebay? Gibt es dafür einen Grund?
> z.B. kleine Fehler? Ich hätte schon interesse an so einem.




servus,

ja das bin ich.#h 
grund gibt es dafür nicht, möchte nur die nicht im ab-board sind auch was richtig gutes bekommen!!!|supergri 
habe keine und würde auch keine blanks bauen oder verkaufen die einen fehler haben. bekomme nur 1a-blanks.#6


----------



## Hechthunter21 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> servus,
> 
> ja das bin ich.#h
> grund gibt es dafür nicht, möchte nur die nicht im ab-board sind auch was richtig gutes bekommen!!!|supergri
> habe keine und würde auch keine blanks bauen oder verkaufen die einen fehler haben. bekomme nur 1a-blanks.#6



machst mich aber nun auch Neugierig...|rolleyes!


----------



## mad (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> machst mich aber nun auch Neugierig...|rolleyes!




mit einer harrison???


----------



## JunkieXL (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

wie heißt du denn bei ebay  ich hab noch paar Kumpel die sich mal welche ankucken wollen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

^ Ich tat bzw. tue es öfter mal so: "VHF Blank" bei der Suchfunktion eingeben.

Hoffentlich kommen mal ein paar mehr Leute mit schön aufgebauten Harrison-Rütchen auf einem Treffen zusammen |wavey:


----------



## slu (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Wenn "IHR" nicht alle am Ende der Welt wohnen würdert wäre ich auch gerne dabei #6


----------



## Bernhard* (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				slu schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn "IHR" nicht alle am Ende der Welt wohnen würdert wäre ich auch gerne dabei #6


 
Tja, wo ist denn überhaupt "Neunkirchen"???


----------



## slu (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@burn77
Wie du kennst Neunkirchen nicht  Also mal von GROß nach klein: Köln, Bonn, Siegburg, Neunkirchen, Oberwennerscheid. Das schönste Dorf der Welt #6


----------



## rainer1962 (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

wie wärs denn mal mit nem reinen Harrison Treff??????
Das ganze relativ zentral!


----------



## schroe (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> wie wärs denn mal mit nem reinen Harrison Treff??????
> Das ganze relativ zentral!



Auf einem der Boddengewässer??? Praxisnah? Sehr gerne.:m 

Selbst wenn es von hier aus nur 90 min entfernt ist, das "Angeldet-Treffen" im Harz ist es mir pers. nicht wert.


----------



## mad (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> wie wärs denn mal mit nem reinen Harrison Treff??????
> Das ganze relativ zentral!




dann denkt aber bitte auch an mich und wenns geht termin rechtzeitig da ich jedes 2te wochenende arbeiten muß:c .
und schroe schaue mal bitte wo ich wohne (93342), das ist eine kleine weltreise für einen aus bayern.:m und da oben versteht mich ja sowieso keiner mehr.|supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## keyhole (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> und da oben versteht mich ja sowieso keiner mehr.|supergri |supergri |supergri


 
Und wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, dann hatte ich da am Telefon auch schon so meine Problemchen |supergri #h


----------



## Bernhard* (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				keyhole schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, dann hatte ich da am Telefon auch schon so meine Problemchen |supergri #h



Wos soi na des hoassn? I glab mia brend da huad!


----------



## the doctor (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> da oben versteht mich ja sowieso keiner mehr.|supergri |supergri |supergri




da hast du recht:m|supergri
hatte am Telefon auch schon ein paar Problemschen

aber Klasse wäre es allemal mal ein 
Harrison- Bodden Treffen zu veranstalten#6
Oder wir treffen uns mal an nem Fluss oder an einem See um diesen mal abzugufieren


----------



## keyhole (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Wos soi na des hoassn? I glab mia brend da huad!


 
#c #c #c 

Aber ich wünsch mal gute Besserung |supergri |wavey:


----------



## Bernhard* (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				keyhole schrieb:
			
		

> #c #c #c
> 
> Aber ich wünsch mal gute Besserung |supergri |wavey:


 
Hi! Vielen Dank! Bin jetzt gottlob wieder des Hochdeutsch mächtig!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst wenn es von hier aus nur 90 min entfernt ist, das "Angeldet-Treffen" im Harz ist es mir pers. nicht wert.


Was soll denn das sein? |kopfkrat 
Das ist doch als "Harrison-Spinnruten Treffen included" gedacht, und ob man wirklich genug Leute mit sinnvollen Vergleichen zusammenbekommt steht ja noch in den Sternen. Wieso man lauter VT oder VHF Ruten miteinander vergleichen will, erschließt sich mir auch nicht so recht. 
Ein Treffen am Rande von DE ist mit wesentlich mehr Aufwand für Interessenten verbunden als eines in der Mitte. (Edersee/Kassel und eben auch fast über Göttingen).  
Vielleicht macht sowas auch gar keinen Sinn  und man trifft sich lieber nur mit wenigen Leuts und hat seine Ruhe ... #c


----------



## schroe (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Wieso man lauter VT oder VHF Ruten miteinander vergleichen will, erschließt sich mir auch nicht so recht.



Hi Angeldet,
darum geht es, glaube ich nicht. 
Mich pers. interessieren keine Vergleiche mehr (erst recht keine "erhellenden" Diskussionen mit dir über Spinnrutenanspruch oder Spro-Rolle vs. Shimano). Dafür fahre ich nicht, das kann man leichter hier "pflegen"). Bin gewissermaßen am Ziel meiner Gummirutenwünsche, wenn du verstehst.|supergri 
Könnte mich aber für ein Treffen derer, mit denen man die Freude über diese schönen, von mad gebauten Ruten teilt begeistern. Bei der Gelegenheit könnte ich vielleicht den mad mal pers. kennen lernen.
Das wär mir eine weitere Anfahrt wert.

Nicht zu vergessen, dass dieses ja der Harrison-Blank-Fan Thread ist.#6


----------



## vertikal (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Bin gewissermaßen am Ziel meiner Gummirutenwünsche, wenn du verstehst.|supergri
> Könnte mich aber für ein Treffen derer, mit denen man die Freude über diese schöne von mad gebauten Ruten teilt, begeistern. Bei der Gelegenheit könnte ich vielleicht den mad mal pers. kennen lernen.
> Das wär mir eine weitere Anfahrt wert.



Hi schroe,

haste schön gesagt, hätt' von mir sein können.
Und weil ich Mad gern persönlich kennenlernen möchte, fahre ich Sonntag zu ihm (hoffe, die Schneefälle lassen es zu) und hole "meine" Harrison ab. 
Nehm mal meine UBS mit zum Vergleich - bin selbst sehr gespannt!


----------



## schroe (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@vertikal,
danke.
Beneide dich ja ein wenig.

Wünsche dir eine gute Anreise und einen sicheren Heimweg.#h


----------



## vertikal (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Beneide dich ja ein wenig.



Naja, Schroe. Mal schaun, wie wir die 1100 km-Tagestour überstehen!?
Zum Glück macht mir Autofahren nichts aus; fahr im Jahr meine 85.000 Kilometer. Hauptsache die Wetterlage spielt mit, sonst müssen wir die Fahrt verschieben.
Mein Freund Gerd und the doctor kommen auch noch mit, wird bestimmt eine kurzweilige Tour.

Mal sehen, worüber wir uns so unterhalten................?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo schroe!
Ja, verstehe ich auch ganz gut. Irgendwie kann das auch schnell nervig werden.
Da mich bisher aber noch nichts so wirklich vom Hocker gehauen hat und selbst ultra-schnelle ultra-harte Ruten (F Manie) auch nicht so ein Hurra bei mir erzeugen denke ich eben: Die Welt ist groß und mal sehen was es sonst noch alles so gibt. |wavey: 
Aber das ist dann was anderes und damit keine "Konkurrenz" zu einem Fan-Treffen. Wenn ich unbeschränkte Mittel hätte, wurde ich mir auch einfacher alle irgendwie interessanten Ruten einfach kaufen.
Wenn Harrison z.B. Ende des Jahres den VXK Blank herausbrächte, sähe die Fan-Welt ja auch bestimmt wieder anders aus. |supergri


----------



## the doctor (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Mal sehen, worüber wir uns so unterhalten................?




übers Angeln???????|uhoh::q

Jo, bin mal gespannt auf das Wintergebiet und nartürlich auch Mad mal persönlich kennen zulernen#6


----------



## ShogunZ (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo zusammen!

Wenn ich mich nun auch für ne Harrison entscheide, sind Mad und ich schon zu zweit.

Ach, à propos... @mad: Kann ich dich nächste Woche gegen Abend mal besuchen kommen?
Würd mir gern mal ne VHF angucken.

Grüße aus dem Altmühltal


----------



## mad (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				ShogunZ schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Wenn ich mich nun auch für ne Harrison entscheide, sind Mad und ich schon zu zweit.
> 
> ...




ja gerne bin zuhaus,#6 
aber nicht erschrecken bei mir schauts zur zeit mehr nach werkstatt aus, als eine wohnung.|welcome: 
#x melde dich kurz davor.

@schroe,

deine geht am montag auf die reise.|wavey:


----------



## ShogunZ (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ja, ok.
Ich meld mich einfach nächste Woche mal.
Bist du evtl. grad beim Aufbauen einer 15-45gr. VHF in 3,05m?
Diese wär für mich sehr interessnt.


----------



## squirell (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				slu schrieb:
			
		

> Hi zanderheli,
> hört sich ein bißchen so an als würdet Ihr zwei (mad und du) bald heiraten  Ist aber schon richtig, sein Aufbau und der Service ist einfach spitzenmäßig #6


 
Kann ich nur bestätigen.

Schnelle Lieferung, ohne Vorauskasse-wo gibts denn sowas noch.

Mad, interessiere mich für eine Barschrute.

Kurze PN wäre nett.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## schroe (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> deine geht am montag auf die reise.



Hi mad,
das lese ich ja mit großem Verzücken.#6 
Freue mich auf Dienstag.|wavey:


----------



## yokari (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Hi

Nachdem ich hier schon eine ganze weile mitlese bin ich jetzt auch auf den Geschmack einer Harrison gekommen.
Mich interressiert allerdings mehr die Harrison VT in 2,40m mit 75g Wurfgewicht.Und nun meine Frage.Unterscheidet sich der Blank in 2,40m irgendwie von dem in 2,70m(von Aktion und stärke)?

für die Antowrt schonmal danke vorweg

Gruß Jens


----------



## mad (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> yokari,
> Mich interressiert allerdings mehr die Harrison VT in 2,40m mit 75g Wurfgewicht.Und nun meine Frage.Unterscheidet sich der Blank in 2,40m irgendwie von dem in 2,70m(von Aktion und stärke)?



servus,

eine kürzere rute vom gleichen wurfgewicht wird immer ein wenig schneller sein, von der aktion selber werden die beiden gleich sein.



> AngelDet,
> Wenn Harrison z.B. Ende des Jahres den VXK Blank herausbrächte, sähe die Fan-Welt ja auch bestimmt wieder anders aus.



hi angeldet,
der vt- blank war und ist noch immer einer der besten spinnblanks und den gibts schon paar jahre und auch weiterhin, der vhf-blank löst also nicht den vt-blank ab sondern ist eine ganz andere serie bei den spinnblanks von harrison. ich fische den vhf-blank schon fast ein jahr und für meinen geschmack und fischerei auf zander der bessere. wenn ich beim fischen bin wechsle ich öfter von vt zur vhf und wieder zurück, mir persönlich ist der vhf für gufi lieber. muß aber jeder in welcher richtung der blank sein soll selber rausfinden. ich selber kann nur von meiner erfahrung beider blanks berichten, welcher der bessere ist gehen die meinungen auseinander.
von einer nächsten serie xy... ist noch lange keine rede davon. hier ist ja nicht der reine vhf-thread sondern harrison-blank-fan und auch ein Interceptor-blank von harrison ist für barsch bis mefo usw einfach genial.#6


----------



## vertikal (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Leute!

Es ist geschafft: Nachdem wir (the doctor und meine Wenigkeit) Gerd in Hagen abgesetzt haben, komme ich gerade nach einem sehr schönen Tagesausflug mit rund 1.100 Kilometer Länge wieder zu Hause in Sprockhövel an. 

Manch einer hielt uns schlicht für verrückt, diese Strecke an einem Tag zu fahren, noch dazu in das teilweise eingeschneite Ostbayern, aber nach Absprache mit Mad und Information bei wetter.de gingen wir davon aus, dass das Wetter mitspielen würde.
Genau so war's dann auch: Trockene Autobahnen ohne Staus - die reinste Spazierfahrt.

Und sie hat sich gelohnt!!!#6

Neben interessanten und unterhaltsamen Gesprächen mit einem sehr sympathischen Mad wähnten wir uns schlichtweg im 7. Anglerhimmel.
Durften wir doch fertig aufgebaute Ruten begutachten, halbfertige Ruten und Blanks für die unterschiedlichsten Spinnfischvariationen in die Hand nehmen. Es war einfach nur toll!

Und dann kam sie: "Meine" Harrison. Es war Liebe auf den ersten Blick.:l
Leicht, schnell, schlank, elegant. Eine ganz tolle Rute! VHF-Blank in 2,70 m, 30-75 g WG zum Jiggen mit 12er-15er Gufis.
Freu mich schon riesig drauf, sie in der Praxis einzusetzen - alle "Trockenübungen" können ja nur einen ersten Eindruck vermitteln.

Ein erster "Vergleich" mit der UBS zeigte, dass die Unterschiede in der Aktionskurve keineswegs *riesig *sind. Der Verlauf der Biegekurven beider Ruten ist ähnlich, die Harrison scheint aber ein noch kräftigeres Rückrat zu besitzen. Hier wird der Praxiseinsatz zeigen müssen, wie groß die Unterschiede letztendlich ausfallen. Deutlich gewinnt die Harrison den Vergleich in der Disziplin "Rutengewicht" , was sich mit etwa 30 Gramm Einsparung gegenüber der UBS dann doch schon ganz klar bemerkbar macht.
Den Vergleich in der Sparte "Optik" gewinnt die Harrison in meinen Augen um Längen, da der schlankere, dunkle Blank ohne störende Aufdrucke eine sehr elegante Erscheinung abgibt (natürlich rein subjektiv empfunden!). Die handwerkliche Qualität des Aufbaus, Ringwicklung und Lackierung sind allererste Sahne - kurz gesagt: Ein Augenschmaus!

Leider mussten wir nach einigen Stunden, die viel zu schnell vergingen, wieder die Heimreise antreten. Aber diese Tour hatte sich für uns drei in jeder Beziehung "gelohnt". 
Ich freu mich auf den ersten Einsatz dieser wunderschönen Rute, the doctor darf sich noch etwas in Vorfreude auf "seine" Harrison üben, und selbst mein Freund Gerd, der ein gut gefülltes "Rutenlager" sein eigen nennt, kam ins Schwärmen.

Um einen guten Grund zum "Wiederkommen" zu haben, bat ich Robert, mir den VHF-Blank in gleicher Länge aber mit 120 g WG als Waller- und schwere Hechtrute aufzubauen.

Ich bin mir allerdings sicher, dass es nicht dabei bleiben wird...........

Auch von dieser Stelle aus nochmal ein ganz herzliches Dankeschön an Robert, der sein Rutenbautalent nutzt, andere Boardies in den Genuss dieser fantastischen Ruten kommen zu lassen!!! 

Das sucht Seinesgleichen.#6#6#6


----------



## ShogunZ (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

|good: @vertikal: hast du dir schon mal überlegt Bücher zu schreiben:q ,
oder geh in die Politik - du wirkst echt überzeugend.#6 

Ich werde Robert mal unter der Woche besuchen.
Viel Spaß mit der Rute.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Bernhard* (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ab Mai wird sich der MAD wohl totstellen müssen um nochmal ans Wasser zu kommen :q


----------



## vertikal (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				ShogunZ schrieb:
			
		

> |good: @vertikal: hast du dir schon mal überlegt Bücher zu schreiben:q ,
> oder geh in die Politik - du wirkst echt überzeugend.#6
> 
> Ich werde Robert mal unter der Woche besuchen.
> ...



@ShogunZ
Hallo Tom,
danke für die guten Wünsche. Mit der Politik hab ich so meine Probleme. Bin einfach zu ehrlich für dieses Geschäft.:q Deshalb bin ja Techniker geworden, Zahlen lügen nicht.

@burn77
Wenn Robert gescheit ist, geht er ab 1. Mai angeln und lässt seine Kunden einfach etwas länger warten, frei nach dem Motto: Vorfreude ist auch eine Freude!


----------



## Bernhard* (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo zusammen!

Gibts eigentlich sonst noch ne Ruten-Firma, die Harrison-Blanks verbaut? Ggf. Grey´s??


----------



## vertikal (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Gibts eigentlich sonst noch ne Ruten-Firma, die Harrison-Blanks verbaut? Ggf. Grey´s??




Na klar, schau mal hier: www.cmw-angeln.de


----------



## Bernhard* (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Na klar, schau mal hier: www.cmw-angeln.de


 
Stimmt, den Wecki hätt ich fasst vergessen. Und sonst? |uhoh:


----------



## vertikal (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Dann schau doch mal in den Stollenwerk-Katalog. 
Vielleicht findste sie ja wieder.....

Worauf willste eigentlich hinaus, Börnie?


----------



## Nomade (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

fast jeder deutsche Rutenbauer verbaut seit Jahren diese Blanks
einfach Mal die Suchfunktion im Forum oder Google versuchen


----------



## rainer1962 (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Habs schon etliche Male erwähnt. Jan Gutjahr und seine Fanatic Rods sind ebenfalls Harrison (VT) Blanks


----------



## Darry (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Rainer

You're right!:m 

Der rückt zwar nicht mit raus, aber die Spatzen pfeiffen's von den Dächern!


----------



## the doctor (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Vertikal...
Haste schön geschrieben, den Bericht!!!!
kurz und knapp...........: die VHF bis 45gr. eignet sich meiner Meinung nach super zum mittleren  Wobblern  auf Zander und Barsch !!
Einen Hecht von über einem Meter könnte ich mir auch noch gut vorstellen mit ihr vom Boot zu drillen, da die Rute im unteren Teil noch gut Power hat#6
Die VHF bis 75gr. ist ne klasse Rute (meine Traumrute) zum Gummifischangeln und zum Wobblern ! Diese Rute ist einfach spitze und tut sich wie gesagt nich viel von der UBS ! Sie ist aber leichter und einen ticken schneller ! und sie hat Power! Mit der Blechpeitsche (die ich garnicht mag) ist diese Rute garnicht zu vergleichen


----------



## Bernhard* (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Worauf willste eigentlich hinaus, Börnie?


 
Auf garnix!  

Möcht nur nicht wissen, wieviel Leute hier reinkucken, jede Menge tolle Sachen von den Harrison-Blanks lesen und sich dann aber fragen, warum man von denen trotz allem relativ wenig hört!?

Und wie man sieht sind diese feinen Blanks scheinbar allerorts beliebt! #6



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Mit der Blechpeitsche (die ich garnicht mag) ist diese Rute garnicht zu vergleichen


 
Wo bestehen Deiner Meinung nach da die Unterschiede (wenn Du doch mal versuchtst zu vergleichen)?


----------



## the doctor (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf garnix!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sehe den Unterschied darin, dass die Blechpeitsche eher eine durchgehende Aktion hat. Sie ist trotzdem stark,aber bei ihr wird meiner Meinung nach die Kraft auf dem ganzen Blank übertragen. Zu dem ist diese Rute nicht ganz so schnell wie die VHF
 Na gut....ganz so beeinflussen kann ich das auch nicht, da ich die Ruten noch nicht gefischt habe, sondern wir haben diese lediglich nur an der Decke in Mads Wohnung ausprobiert.
Ich habe mir ja auch sagen lassen, das man die Blechpeitsche anders fischt, als herkömliche Spinnruten.
Deswegen kann man die Ruten auch nicht vergleichen.


----------



## Bernhard* (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe den Unterschied darin, dass die Blechpeitsche eher eine durchgehende Aktion hat. Sie ist trotzdem stark,aber bei ihr wird meiner Meinung nach die Kraft auf dem ganzen Blank übertragen. Zu dem ist diese Rute nicht ganz so schnell wie die VHF
> Na gut....ganz so beeinflussen kann ich das auch nicht, da ich die Ruten noch nicht gefischt habe, sondern wir haben diese lediglich nur an der Decke in Mads Wohnung ausprobiert.
> Ich habe mir ja auch sagen lassen, das man die Blechpeitsche anders fischt, als herkömliche Spinnruten.
> Deswegen kann man die Ruten auch nicht vergleichen.


 
Sowas meinte MAD wohl auch schonmal.
Naja, anders fischten tut man die wohl auch nicht gerade. Aber die BP ist mehr die Allround-Spinnrute und die VHF 30/75 mehr für die grossen Gummis.


----------



## vertikal (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, anders fischten tut man die wohl auch nicht gerade. Aber die BP ist mehr die Allround-Spinnrute und die VHF 30/75 mehr für die grossen Gummis.




Sorry Börnie,

aber das siehste jetzt doch etwas falsch.
Nur weil die Blechpeitsche mit einem WG von 5-100 Gramm angegeben ist, bedeutet das nicht unbedingt, dass sie die universellere Rute ist. Und Marcel hat schon recht, wenn er schreibt, dass die Blechpeitsche anders gefischt wird. Schau dir noch mal die entsprechenden Videos von Profiblinker an, dann weisst du, was er meint.

Ich will dir die Blechpeitsche nicht vergällen (weiss ja, wie du dich drauf freust), aber Tatsache ist, dass der Rutenbau seit der Entwicklung der Blechpeitsche nicht auf dem technischen Stand eingefroren wurde. 
Die BP mag für bestimmte Anwendungen eine sehr gute Rute darstellen und sie hat sicherlich auch heute noch ihre Fans, mir persönlich wär sie aber eigentlich zu schwer und zu kopflastig. Für das normale Jiggen in stehenden Gewässern mit z.B. 15er Gufis und 17-25 g Köpfen ziehe ich jedenfalls die Harrison klar vor. Gewichtstechnisch und was vor allem die Kopflastigkeit der Ruten angeht, trennen sie Welten.

Merkst du spätestens abends, wenn du mal einen ganzen Tag mit der BP gufiert hast. Aber du wirst dir ja bestimmt noch 'ne Harrison zulegen - und dann kannste mal wechseln.


----------



## the doctor (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Börnie

Ach so....du legst dir die BP zu!
Ich wollte jetzt nicht damit sagen, dass die BP eine schlechte Rute ist.
Die Geschmäcker sind ja zum Glück verschieden#6
Die BP ist wie gesagt eine ganz tolle Rute, aber mir zum Gufieren einen ticken zu langsam
Ich, persönlich ziehe aber schnellere Ruten, die zum spezifischen Gummifischangeln geeignet sind vor.
Ich habe gerne eine harte und schnelle Rute in der Hand. Mir liegen diese Ruten viel mehr,...deswegen war ich auch überglücklich, die Ruten am Wochenende mal testen zu können.

Bsp.:

Rainer1962 schrieb ja auch, dass er lieber eine 2500er oder eine 3000 Rolle auf der Harrison fischt.
Ich hingegen mag auf solchen Ruten lieber eine 4000er Rolle.
Es stimmt schon, wie er meinte, die Rolle sollte nicht zu schwer sein.
Die Twin Power FA ist auch irgendwie das Maximum an Gewicht, dass ich auf der Rute fischen würde.
Ich hatte auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt ne leichtere Rolle extra dafür zu kaufen, aber irgendwie sehe ich doch in den 390gr. die Stabilität und Rubustheit der Rolle. Was nützt mir ne 4000 er Rolle von unter 320gr. wenn diese fast nur aus Kunststoff bestehen würde.......|uhoh: (ala Cormoran z.B.)


----------



## Bernhard* (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Nur weil die Blechpeitsche mit einem WG von 5-100 Gramm angegeben ist, bedeutet das nicht unbedingt, dass sie die universellere Rute ist. Und Marcel hat schon recht, wenn er schreibt, dass die Blechpeitsche anders gefischt wird.


 
Also das mit dem WG 5-100 Gramm glaubt ja wohl nicht wirklich jemand, oder? |supergri 
Ich seh die BP nicht als universelle Superrute sondern eher als Allroundrute für nen WG-Bereich von 30-80 Gramm. Und gerade dazu passend gibts ja dann ab März die VHF 5/30  #6


----------



## Bernhard* (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Zitat von *the doctor:*

_"Ich hatte auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt ne leichtere Rolle extra dafür zu kaufen, aber irgendwie sehe ich doch in den 390gr. die Stabilität und Rubustheit der Rolle."_

TwinPower 2500 und 4000 #6 - bin ein Heckbremsler |supergri


----------



## rainer1962 (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ doctor
naja ne Stella  mit 295gr oder ne Red Arc mit 310gr ist nicht gerade aus Kunstoff alla Cormoran oder ? ;-)
will damit sagen es gibt durchaus stabile UND leichte Rollen für diese Ruten auch ne Technium MGS ist nicht das schwerste Teil ;-) auch der Preis muß nicht überzogen sein ne Red oder ne Twin Power auch ne Technium sind durchaus spitzenrollen klar die eine besser die andere ein wenig schlechter so wie mans mag


----------



## rainer1962 (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Darry schrieb:
			
		

> @ Rainer
> 
> You're right!:m
> 
> Der rückt zwar nicht mit raus, aber die Spatzen pfeiffen's von den Dächern!


Doch mittlerweile gibt er es zu, geh mal in sein Forum, dort haben wir ihn zum "Geständnis" gebracht wobei ich aus gewissen Gründen durchaus seine "Strategie" verstehen kann. Er muß ja nicht jedem auf die Nase binden welchen Blank seine Hersteller nutzen. Er möchte ja auch von was leben ;-)


----------



## rainer1962 (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

So Leute,
da nun die BP wieder im Gespräch ist, ich habe sie getestet und MEIN Fazit poste ich hier:
Bericht Blechpeitschentest:

Also ich habe die Blechpeitsche mit folgenden Ködern getestet:
Slottershad S 15cm mit 30er und 18er Kopf
Kopyto River 12cm mit 20er und 15er Kopf
Kopyto classic 11cm 18er Kopf
PB Twister 9cm mit 10er Kopf
Wedgetail Zander mit 18er Kopf
Iron Claw Spitfire 15cm 18er Kopf
Manns Kippershad 12cm mit 15er und 18er Kopf
„Pünktchen“ von Strehlow mit 15er und 30er Kopf.
Diversen Blinker (Effzet und Heintz von 10-30gr)
Spinner mit Agila und Weidenblatt 3, 4, 5er Größen
Wobbler Reef Runner Ripstick
Das ganze wurde im Rhein zwischen Buhnen und im Kehrwasser durchgeführt. Die BP war mit einer Red Arc 10400er 310gr bestückt. Schnur geflochtene 13er Ron Thomson Dynacable. Das Tackle lag sehr gut ausgewogen in der Hand, hier gebe ich jedoch zu bedenken, dass die von mir verwendete BP eine handaufgebaute Rute ist, in die ein „Gegengewicht“ von 20 gr ins Griffstück eingebaut wurde. Ist dieses Gegengewicht nicht vorhanden, hat man es mit einer total kopflastigen Rute zu tun. Dies wiederum bedeutet eine recht schnelle Ermüdung. Es lies sich alles werfen und auch führen. Bei Gufis wie die Manns oder die Kopytos classic, also bei denjenigen die Druck aufbauen, bog sich die BP bei ruckartigem fischen (der Stil der von Profiblinker bevorzugt wird) bis zum Führungsring durch. Es fehlte einfach das Rückgrad. Ich denke es wird somit auch schwieriger einen Fisch auf Entfernung zu haken. Die BP lud sich beim werfen nicht so dynamisch auf wie z.b. eine Harrison. Man erreicht zwar mit allen Ködern durchaus gute Weiten, allerdings mit wesentlich höherem Kraftaufwand wie es z.b bei der Harrison 270 WG-75gr der Fall ist. Also fällt einem das Fischen nach einer gewissen Zeit etwas schwerer, vor allem wenn man Weite erzielen will. Man ermüdet einfach früher. Schon bei den ersten Würfen, merkte ich, dass der BP eine gewisse Dynamik fehlt, die ich von anderen Ruten gewohnt bin. Nun dieser Eindruck ist natürlich subjektiv, da ich persönlich gerne „stramm“ fische. Im Vergleich mit meiner Harrison 270 WG-75gr (wenn ich den Slottershad in 15cm mit 30gr Kopf außer Acht lasse, da die Harrison hier im Rhein damit überfordert ist), schneidet die BP wesentlich schlechter ab, da die Dynamik fehlt. Im Gegensatz zu einer Kev Pike, wiederum jedoch besser, da sie etwas „spritziger“ als diese ist. Ich möchte jetzt eigentlich nicht so ins Detail gehen. Der ideale Bereich der BP, so finde ich, liegt zwischen 25-80gr. Wobei gerade bei Gufis, diese nicht soviel Druck aufbauen sollten.
Mein Fazit:
Die BP ist durchaus eine sehr gute Allroundrute fürs „Spinnfischen“ die bei ALLEN Spinnarten (Gufifischen mit eingenommen) ca. 60-75% von dem bringt was eine sog. „Spezialrute“ für die jeweilige Spinnfischerei zu leisten im Stande ist, dafür aber ca. 600€ hinzulegen ist dann doch wesentlich zuviel, es sei denn man möchte einen Mythos im Angelkeller haben J Ich für meinen Teil würde mir lieber 2-3 Ruten anschaffen die jede einzelne Art des Spinnfischens abdecken und noch zusammen wesentlich billiger sind. Auch bei den kleinen Blinkern und Spinner war sie fehl am Platze, dafür war sie wiederum zu hart, genau wie für die „leichte“ Twisterei oder für aktionslose Shads außer mit 30gr Köpfen, es fehlte dann einfach das Gefühl für den /die Köder. Im Vergleich zu meiner Harrison schneidet die BP wesentlich schlechter ab. Leichtere Köder sind nicht besser zu werfen und auch nicht besser zu führen, größere Köder (15er Slotti 30gr Kopf), das geb ich zu, hat sie beim Werfen etwas mehr Reserve, dafür ist die Harrison aber auch nicht gebaut. Bei der Führung dieser Gufis ist sie auch nicht straff genug. Bei der Faulenzertechnich, oder bei ganz langsamer Führung über Grund ist natürlich alles kein Problem, will ich aber die Köder in größeren Sprüngen führen, dann ist die BP in meinen Augen nicht die geeignete Rute. Ich habe mir aufgrund des Mythos und der WG Angaben eigentlich wesentlich mehr versprochen, obwohl ich mir schon dachte dass es eigentlich keine Rute gibt die einen solchen WG-bereich VERNÜNFTIG abdecken kann, zumal der Blank der PB doch schon in die Jahre gekommen ist und die Entwicklung neuer Blanks doch rasend schnell vonstatten ging. Diese „Befürchtung“ wurde mir nach dem heutigen „Testfischen“ mehr als bestätigt. Die BP wird nicht den Weg in meinen Angelkeller finden!!!!!!!


----------



## vertikal (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> So Leute,
> da nun die BP wieder im Gespräch ist, ich habe sie getestet und MEIN Fazit poste ich hier:
> Bericht Blechpeitschentest:




Du gibst eigentlich genau meine Vorstellungen wieder!#6


----------



## rainer1962 (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ja Vertikal,
das ist zwar MEINE SUBJEKTIVE Meinung bzw. Eindruck, es hängt halt ganz von den Vorlieben des jeweiligen Anglers ab. Wie gesagt durchaus brauchbare Allroundrute die allerdings NICHT an die Spezialruten ranreichen kann. Ist schon logisch!


----------



## Bernhard* (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Rainer:

Holla! Ich trau mich nie wieder was über die BP zu schreiben - der arme Rainer ist ja gleich raus an Wasser. Stimmt, Du hast ja noch die Rute vom Robert daheim! Vielleicht findet sich mal irgendjemand, der nen entsprechenden Langzeittest formuliert... 


@Alle: Thema "BP" ist abgeschlossen! Zurück zu den Blanks von der Insel! #6


----------



## rainer1962 (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

#6 nö burn hab sie schon ein paar Tage bei mir zu Hause und auch dementrsprechend lange gefischt. Wobei ich ehrlicherweise auch sagen muß, dass ich sie mehr mit Gufis getestet habe als mit Blinker (wofür sie auch angeblich gebaut worden ist), wie gesagt schon ein klasse Teil, ich will sie hier weiß Gott nicht schlecht machen, ist halt nur nicht aus besagten Gründen MEIN Fall. Für andre ist sie vielleicht DIE Rute schlechthin.#6


----------



## Bernhard* (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Schluss mit BP!

Hat sich eigentlich schon jemand ne VHF 15/45 bauen lassen und Erfahrungen mit der Rute?


----------



## rainer1962 (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

jow
Shroe hat auch eine
solltest Du eigentlich als Leser dieses Threads mitbekommen haben. |supergri 
Ich nehm an Shroe hat heute sehr viele Erfahrungen sammeln können#6 
Er wird sie nämlich gerade ausgepackt haben:m 
Erfahrung:
Wie die VHF 75gr nur halt für kleinere Köder, ich setze sie ein für kleine Wobbler (ca 10cm max Tauchtiefe 2m) und Twister sowie für Gufis bis 9cm mit 15-20er Köpfen (Rhein) Für größere Köder oder auch Gufis die mächtig Druck auf der Schwanzwurzel haben und höhere Weiten nehm ich dann die 75er


----------



## rainer1962 (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Übrigens wie machen wir das jetzt mit dem Harrison treffen wann und vor allem wo?????


----------



## mad (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Ich nehm an Shroe hat heute sehr viele Erfahrungen sammeln können
> Er wird sie nämlich gerade ausgepackt haben


muß leider noch 2tage warten geht morgen auf die reise.#h 

börnie du bekommst deine rute bis freitag.#h 



> rainer1962,
> Übrigens wie machen wir das jetzt mit dem Harrison treffen wann und vor allem wo?????


mein vorschlag wäre anfang juni vom wetter her bestimmt eine gute zeit und würde mal schauen wer aller lust hat zu kommen, dann von mir aus den nördlichsten und südlichsten zb. suchen und irgendwo in der mitte.


----------



## schroe (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> muß leider noch 2tage warten geht morgen auf die reise.



Oh je, und ich wollte heute schon dem Postmann an die "Gurgel".|supergri 

Mal schauen, ob ich für Do/Fr jemanden finde, der das Paket entgegen nehmen kann.:c


----------



## rainer1962 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Oh je, und ich wollte heute schon dem Postmann an die "Gurgel".|supergri
> 
> Mal schauen, ob ich für Do/Fr jemanden finde, der das Paket entgegen nehmen kann.:c


Gib einfach meine Adresse an ich werd sie dann entgegennehmen


----------



## rainer1962 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> mein vorschlag wäre anfang juni vom wetter her bestimmt eine gute zeit und würde mal schauen wer aller lust hat zu kommen, dann von mir aus den nördlichsten und südlichsten zb. suchen und irgendwo in der mitte.


 
Ja da ist die Schonzeit um und den Zandern und Hecxhten sowie Waller gehts dann an den Kragen 
Wir sollten in der Tat einen zentralen Punkt nehemn an dem natürlich auch ein guter Fischbestand herrscht, damit wir zum. die Chance auf einen Fang haben.
Hier mal meine Position.
Ich wohne im Dreieck
Karlsruhe Ludwigshafen Heidelberg ;-)


----------



## Bernhard* (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Yeah! 

Ich bin der Südländer äh Südlichste: Mühldorf am Inn; liegt zwischen München und Salzburg (grob gesagt).

Und bis Juni sollte ich auch ein Harrison-Besitzer sein... wenn nicht, dann machen wir halt ein Mad´s-Rutenbau-Treffen!? |rolleyes


----------



## mad (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Börni,
ein mads-rutenbau treffen soll es nicht gerade werden!!! sowas können wir gerne mal bei mir machen.

hab gerade mal in der arbeit nachgeschaut von der zeit her, hätte an den wochenenden vom 3.6.-5.6.(Pfingsten) und am 10.6.-11.6. zeit. danach muß ich leider arbeiten auch an den wochenende. 
und wenns nach mir geht alles ganz locker ohne großen aufwand.


----------



## schroe (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Gib einfach meine Adresse an ich werd sie dann entgegennehmen


@rainer,
ist ja nicht so, als würde ich die nicht vertrauen, aber .........|supergri 

Nene, geht jetzt zu ´ner Freundin. Ist mir irgendwie sicherer.|supergri

@all
Bei einem Treffen nach Pfingsten wär ich, so mein AG mir frei gibt, dabei. Komme aus Nähe Hannover. Würde auch eine weitere Anfahrt nicht scheuen.


----------



## Bernhard* (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Heut ist übrigens Trauertag! Beginn der Hecht-Schonzeit (zumindest bei uns)!
Kann dann quasi ab Freitag nur den bei uns nicht vorhandenen Zandern mit der neuen Rute nachstellen
:c :c :c :c :c :c :c :c :c :c :c :c :c :c


----------



## rainer1962 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@burn,
macht ja nichts, dann lernste wenigstens Dein Tackle für die kommende Saison kennen 
 Ich seh schon, MAD wohnt relativ zentral oder???? !!!!!!!!!


----------



## rainer1962 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

P.S. die Donau hat nicht den schlechtesten Bestand|muahah: |muahah:


----------



## Bernhard* (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. die Donau hat nicht den schlechtesten Bestand|muahah: |muahah:


 
Ausgemacht!
Pfingsten gehts an die Donau!!!   #6


----------



## slu (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Also bei mir wäre es Köln! Hätt auch mal lust alle Harrison-Boardies und deren Ruten kennen zu lernen #6


----------



## rainer1962 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Na 
wie isses nun?????? Donau??????? und dort kenn ich nen Ort mit nem Guide.
Der Ort heisst Saal. Der Guide hat einen bekannten Namen aus nem gewissen Comic Heft, der mir momentan aber leider entfallen ist........#6 #6


----------



## mad (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Na
> wie isses nun?????? Donau??????? und dort kenn ich nen Ort mit nem Guide.
> Der Ort heisst Saal. Der Guide hat einen bekannten Namen aus nem gewissen Comic Heft, der mir momentan aber leider entfallen ist........#6 #6



mir ist es recht kein problem.
fahre aber auch gerne zu euch hoch, macht ihr das mal aus wo und wann.


----------



## NICKI (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Mad , hallo Leute, bin ich vielleicht der erste der ganz öffentlich nach dem  cca Preis einer - sagen wir standard -harrison vhf -75 g Ausführung  frage ? Ein Richtpreis wäre interessant weil viele haben Hemmungen sich direkt per PN zu melden. 
Interessant wäre auch was der Blank kostet
Yo danke im Voraus  für ein Paar Zahlen !


----------



## mad (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				NICKI schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Mad , hallo Leute, bin ich vielleicht der erste der ganz öffentlich nach dem  cca Preis einer - sagen wir standard -harrison vhf -75 g Ausführung  frage ? Ein Richtpreis wäre interessant weil viele haben Hemmungen sich direkt per PN zu melden.
> Interessant wäre auch was der Blank kostet
> Yo danke im Voraus  für ein Paar Zahlen !



servus nicki,

standard ruten gibts bei mir nicht weil ich nur auf bestellung und wunsch baue.#6 
hab mal nachgeschaut und keine vhf 9' 75gr. hat bei mir über 245.-€ gekostet mit fuji sic ringe. verbaue nur sehr guten kork, fuji rollenhalter usw.
ich habe jeden boarder darum gebeten keine preise ins ab-board zu stellen und möchte es auch gerne weiterhin so. da jeder bau unterschiedlich ist von den wünschen.#h 
da blank plus das ganze zubehör seit januar gestiegen ist wird der preis ca.10-15.-€ steigen. das habe ich auch schon anfang des jahres hier schon mal geschrieben.
jeder boarder der eine von mir hat wird dir sicher gerne das bestätigen.
mehr auskunft gibts über pn oder #x


----------



## mad (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Na
> wie isses nun?????? Donau??????? und dort kenn ich nen Ort mit nem Guide.
> Der Ort heisst Saal. Der Guide hat einen *bekannten Namen *aus nem gewissen *Comic Heft*, der mir momentan aber leider entfallen ist........#6 #6



sorry rainer aber meinen namen habe ich wo anders her bekommen, hab den schon über 25 jahre und bei mir zuhaus kennen mich die meisten nur als mad.
hab aber trotzdem sicher eine sehr große sammlung von den heften und würde die nie hergeben.

zur sache wegen den treffen,
wenn ein großer teil der kommen möchte von euerer gegend ist wäre es aber ein blödsinn das ihr alle so weit fahren müßt. lieber kommen wir "paar hanseln" aus bayern zu euch.#6 
mein vorschlag ort und zeit festlegen und ohne lange seiten zu posten, wer kommen will soll kommen und wenn wir nur zu zweit sind wirds sicher auch lustig, dafür stehe ich mit meinen namen.|supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## beach (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo zusammmen!#h 

Zu eueren Harrison-Treffen würde ich auch gerne kommen- wenn's nicht's ausmacht. Leider bin ich noch blutiger Raubfisch-Anfänger und würde mir gerne ein paar Techniken abschau'n.
Im Januar bin ich über eueren Tread gestolpert und da ich eh schon länger mit dem Gedanken gespielt habe, mal das Raubfischangeln zu probieren, hab ich mir bei Mad, gleich eine VHF 75' bestellt.
Na ja, ich dachte mir, ich kauf mir gleich was wirklich Vernünftiges, denn nach ein paar Wochen kommt man ins Grübeln und dann?
Ich, jedenfalls hab die Erfahrung gemacht, daß man für so manches Billigteil egal ob Rute, Rolle oder Takle, das Geld zwei mal auf den Tisch legen muß.
Na, und der Preis und Service, bei Mad finde ich auch schwer in Ordnung.#6

Jetzt hab ich nur noch ein Problem, ich brauch noch ein paar gute Gufis und Wobbler für die Donau und ich wär für ein paar Tip's sehr dankbar.
Das Posting von rainer1962, mit welchen Ködern er die BP teste habe ich mir schon abgedruckt, aber ich denk mal, das sind nicht alle.

Viele Grüße 
beach


----------



## mad (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> beach,
> Zu eueren Harrison-Treffen würde ich auch gerne kommen- wenn's nicht's ausmacht.



*jetzt gehts aber los,wenn's nichts ausmacht!!!!*
*wer lust hat soll bitte kommen und nicht lange fragen.* und sicher egal wie lange man schon fischt. sollte es an der donau sein, wobbler flach bis tieflaufend max.4m und gufi von 8-10cm reichen. würde nicht extra einkaufen jeder hat bestimmt genügend was dabei und kannst verschiedene köder ausprobieren.


----------



## fishcat (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Harrison-Fans,

meine VHF 30 - 75 ist zwar nicht von Mad, aber sicher auch "ganz hübsch".
Habe das gute Stück letzte Woche bekommen und muß sagen:

*Einfach geil !*

Die Rute hat mein Kumpel Jürgen auf einem von mir bei Sven Neumann (rodbuilding.de) bestellten Teilbausatz aufgebaut. Teilbausatz deshalb, weil ich lediglich Blank, Ringe und Rollenhalter bestellt habe. Der "Rest" wie z.B. Garn, Kork, Epoxy und Abschlusskappe stammen aus der Fliegenruten - Edelschmiede *"*_*Elnetti* *Rod** Co."*_, dort wurde die Rute auch gebaut.
Schaut Euch mal die Fotos an !
Habe noch keine besser aufgebaute Rute gesehen...


----------



## schroe (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Fishcat,
sehr schöne Rute.
Aber ich will dich nicht neidisch machen,.......darum stelle ich jetzt kein Bild meiner VHF (madbuilt) ein.|supergri


----------



## mad (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hi fishcat,

einfach super und perfekt.#6 
da kannst du stolz auf die rute sein.#h


----------



## fishcat (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@mad:

Dein Lob ehrt Dich ! Respekt !
Hätte ich ´ne bessere Digicam, kämen vermutlich die Farben der Wicklungen etwas besser zur Geltung.

Wen es interessiert : Die Wicklungen sind dunkelblau, nicht schwarz !
Die Carbonverstärkung beginnt gleich über dem vorderen Griffstück und hat Elnetti-typisch neben dem dunkelblau einen roten Zierrand. 
Kann jedem nur empfehlen, die Carbonverstärkung zur Beschriftung der Rute zu nutzen, sieht mega-heiß aus, in Natura noch viel besser als auf den Fotos !


----------



## schroe (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Fishcat,
war ein Scherz.#h Ist wirklich sehr schön.
Die Fotos und meine Rutenbaukenntnisse lassen ausserdem gar keine Beurteilung zu.|supergri

Deine Freude kann ich aufrichtig nachvollziehen. So eine handgebaute Rute, nach eigenen Wünschen erstellt, ist etwas absolut Besonderes.

Ich gratuliere dir natürlich herzlich zu dem feinen Sticken und wünsch dir fette Beute mit der VHF.|wavey:


----------



## fishcat (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi schroe,
danke Dir !
Hab´ Dir Deinen Spruch aber auch in keinster Weise übel genommen, ist doch klar, daß jeder von uns seinen Favoriten hat, schließlich sucht man sich ja z.b. die Farben der Ringwicklung, Länge der Griffteile usw. nach persönlichen Vorlieben aus. Der eine hat´s gerne grell, der andere lieber dezent, und das ist auch gut so.
Würden wir uns alle die gleiche Rute bauen lassen, wäre keiner so stolz auf sein Einzelstück wie wir es sind !
Würde mich trotzdem interessieren, wie VHF von anderen Fans aussehen....
Fotos ?
Falls ja, her damit !


----------



## the doctor (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> *jetzt gehts aber los,wenn's nichts ausmacht!!!!*
> *wer lust hat soll bitte kommen und nicht lange fragen.* und sicher egal wie lange man schon fischt. sollte es an der donau sein, wobbler flach bis tieflaufend max.4m und gufi von 8-10cm reichen. würde nicht extra einkaufen jeder hat bestimmt genügend was dabei und kannst verschiedene köder ausprobieren.



darf ich denn auch kommen?

ne quatsch,.....wenn ich Zeit habe werde ich auf jeden Fall zum Treffen kommen#6 Ich muss ja schliesslich dem Mad den 2m Waller vor der Nase wegfangen:m
Kunstköder habe ich eh "fast" genug und könnte nartürlich auch damit weiterhelfen


----------



## mad (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				fishcat schrieb:
			
		

> @mad:
> 
> Dein Lob ehrt Dich ! Respekt !
> Hätte ich ´ne bessere Digicam, kämen vermutlich die Farben der Wicklungen etwas besser zur Geltung.
> ...


servus, 

glaube nicht das ich der einzige bin der ruten bauen kann, gibt sicher bessere und vorallem die das schon länger machen wie ich.#6 
bei der wicklung habe ich auf cobold blau getippt, und mit der beschriftung bin ich auf der carbonverstärkung bis jetzt immer vorsichtig gewesen weil durch den lack diese noch dicker wird und ich immer großen wert lege die rute schlank zu halten.
kenne das mit den fotos mache oft welche und da kommt eine rute nicht so raus wie in echt.#6


----------



## fishcat (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Es gibt eine "geheime Brühe", welche der Epoxy-Mischung kurz vor dem Auftragen auf die Bindungen zugefügt wird - der Lack wird für mehrere Minuten flüssig wie Wasser und läßt sich superdünn auftragen. 
Die Wicklungen meiner VHF wurden 6x (!!!) lackiert, wirken aber sehr schlank und tragen kaum auf. 
Die Carbonverstärkung wurde zum Schutz der Beschriftung natürlich nur 1x lackiert, reicht völlig aus ! Ein weiterer Vorteil : Die Carbonverstärkung glänzt nach der Lackierung total und sieht noch geiler aus !


----------



## mad (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> fishcat,
> Es gibt eine "geheime Brühe",



die brühe kenne ich#6  ist aber mit vorsicht zu behandeln.#h


----------



## fishcat (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@mad

Nun sag schon :
Wie heißt das Zeug ?


----------



## mad (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				fishcat schrieb:
			
		

> @mad
> 
> Nun sag schon :
> Wie heißt das Zeug ?



bin mal davon ausgegangen das du es schon weist.
wenn nicht dann sage ich es auch nicht, sorry.|supergri


----------



## mad (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> darf ich denn auch kommen?
> 
> ne quatsch,.....wenn ich Zeit habe werde ich auf jeden Fall zum Treffen kommen#6 *Ich muss ja schliesslich dem Mad den 2m Waller vor der Nase wegfangen:m*Kunstköder habe ich eh "fast" genug und könnte nartürlich auch damit weiterhelfen



glaube aber das wird "vertikal" in der ersten mai wochen schon machen, da will er ja kommen.#6 
aber für dich habe ich noch einen der zb.
http://img48.*ih.us/img48/8085/wels226m86kg3nw.png
hat ein freund von mir letztes jahr gefangen(leider in italien)

2,26m und 86kg


----------



## fishcat (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> bin mal davon ausgegangen das du es schon weist.
> wenn nicht dann sage ich es auch nicht, sorry.|supergri


 
...ich weiß, wie das Zeug riecht (Kaugummi oder so ähnlich), den Namen hab´ich vergessen#q 
Nun gut, ich werd´s schon irgendwann wieder wissen ....


----------



## Bernhard* (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Gibts was Neues über den VHF-5/30-Blank?


----------



## Bernhard* (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> servus,
> 
> glaube nicht das ich der einzige bin der ruten bauen kann, gibt sicher bessere und vorallem die das schon länger machen wie ich.#6


 
Bessere vielleicht - nettere sicher nicht! #6


----------



## NICKI (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Mad: Danke dir für die cca Auskunft. Die "Richtpreise" finde ich ganz Ok ,melde mich auch bei dir wegen einer "umfangreichen Beratung  + Bestellung  u.s.w wenn die Finanzen stimmen.(sehen die Gold-Fuji geil aus!):k


----------



## Ralf-H (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin,
hat schonmal jemand einen Harrison-Blank mit Multi und entsprechender Beringung + Triggergriff gefischt? Mir würde sowas in 3,20m und 45g WG für MeFo vorschweben.
Gibt´s Erfahrungswerte?
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## mad (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts was Neues über den VHF-5/30-Blank?



noch nicht aber bald,:q  ende februar anfang märz bekomme ich meine bestellung und die serie vhf schaut anderes aus.:q :q :q 
vom rollenhalter bis zu den ringen alles anders und passend zu den blanks.#h


----------



## singer (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Was meinst du mit anders? 
Ist der Blank auch anders?


----------



## mad (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				singer schrieb:
			
		

> Was meinst du mit anders?
> Ist der Blank auch anders?



nein der blank ist der gleiche nur die ich bekomme sehen anders aus.#h 
wenn ich alles habe stelle ich mal paar fotos rein.


----------



## singer (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ mad

Das macht mich jetzt neugierig. Anders kann viel bedeuten, meinst du Farbe oder was? Ich suche schon nach komponenten für meine Harrison, die ich mir aufbauen lassen will. Lohnt es sich den? Ist das eine Sonderserie? Was ist den anders?


----------



## mad (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				singer schrieb:
			
		

> @ mad
> 
> Das macht mich jetzt neugierig. Anders kann viel bedeuten, meinst du Farbe oder was? Ich suche schon nach komponenten für meine Harrison, die ich mir aufbauen lassen will. Lohnt es sich den? Ist das eine Sonderserie? Was ist den anders?



servus,
ja es ist eine "limeted serie" die nur ich bekomme. hab die farbe vom blank änderen lassen. ob es sich lohnt mußt du selber entscheiden jeder hat einen andern geschmack.#6 
ich will nur damit erreichen das sich die vhf serie von der normalen vhf unterscheidet. einfach "mad" halt.:m


----------



## Bernhard* (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> servus,
> ja es ist eine "limeted serie" die nur ich bekomme. hab die farbe vom blank änderen lassen. ob es sich lohnt mußt du selber entscheiden jeder hat einen andern geschmack.#6
> ich will nur damit erreichen das sich die vhf serie von der normalen vhf unterscheidet. einfach "mad" halt.:m


 
Welche Farbe bekommt denn die "limited edition"?


----------



## rainer1962 (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

burn
es wird ein rosa Spitzenteil mit gelben Ringe der Abstand der Ringe ist 10cm breite der Ringe 1cm, das Handteil wird neon grün mit grellroten Pnkten, die Punkte haben einen durchmesser von 0,5 cm. Daran kommen dann lila Einstegringe mit hellbaluere Einlage. Die Wicklungen werden dann in dezentem braun gold und rotton gemacht. Der Rollenhalter ist eindfach nur Schneeweiß mit rotem Gewinde.
Das ganze nennt Mad dann: Papageienrute Barsch Spezialedition


----------



## Bernhard* (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> burn
> es wird ein rosa Spitzenteil mit gelben Ringe der Abstand der Ringe ist 10cm breite der Ringe 1cm, das Handteil wird neon grün mit grellroten Pnkten, die Punkte haben einen durchmesser von 0,5 cm. Daran kommen dann lila Einstegringe mit hellbaluere Einlage. Die Wicklungen werden dann in dezentem braun gold und rotton gemacht. Der Rollenhalter ist eindfach nur Schneeweiß mit rotem Gewinde.
> Das ganze nennt Mad dann: Papageienrute Barsch Spezialedition


 
Hey Rainer! Bist betrunken?????#c


----------



## rainer1962 (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

jow,
hab mir um 9Uhr schon nen Gin Fizz eingeträufelt ;-)
aber das wär doch mal was anderes, oder nicht?????


----------



## Bernhard* (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> jow,
> hab mir um 9Uhr schon nen Gin Fizz eingeträufelt ;-)
> aber das wär doch mal was anderes, oder nicht?????


 
Nö, eher nicht!
Das einzige was sich abheben darf sind die Gold-Cermet-Ringe |rolleyes


----------



## rainer1962 (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

p.s um das ganze dann noch abzurunden werden die mit Mira Effekt lackiert (hatten wir als 18jährige bei unseren Autos auch) wers nicht kennt:
sind kleine Metallsplitter im Lack die bei Sonneneinstrahlung in verschiedenen Farbe glitzern 
Als Endkappe um das noch zu vervollständigen wird ein Erdspies eingebaut, dann kann man sie gleich noch zum Grundfischen nehmen ohne einen Rutenhalter zusätzlich mitzuführen 
bin mal gespannt wie MAD jetzt reagiert, das wäre doch DAS EINZELSTÜCK schlechthin |rolleyes


----------



## melis (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, eher nicht!
> Das einzige was sich abheben darf sind die Gold-Cermet-Ringe |rolleyes


 
Entschuldige aber von der deutschen Version halte ich nichts. Für den gleichen Preis gibt es in den USA die FUJI Gold Cermet mit Titan Rahmen. Natürlich besser weil leichter, steifer und schicker.
Aber hier wird wieder der deutsche Geldbeutel ausgenutzt. Schlechteres für den gleichen oder teureren Preis.


----------



## Nomade (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				melis schrieb:
			
		

> Entschuldige aber von der deutschen Version halte ich nichts. Für den gleichen Preis gibt es in den USA die FUJI Gold Cermet mit Titan Rahmen. Natürlich besser weil leichter, steifer und schicker.
> Aber hier wird wieder der deutsche Geldbeutel ausgenutzt. Schlechteres für den gleichen oder teureren Preis.




Entschuldige, aber die Rahmen der Gold-Ringe sind immer aus Titan, egal ob westdeutsch, ostdeutsch oder USA


----------



## melis (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Nee sind sie nicht, Stahl heißt hier das Zauberwort. Kannst du gerne bei Fujitackle nachfragen. Wie ich das auch gemacht habe. Auch die Typenbezeichnung sagt das schon. In Deutschland, SVGG für Farbe Gunsmoke, in den USA TI-SVGG. Habe auch mal bei CMW nachgefragt und auch die haben mir das bestätigt. Schau dir mal das Bild auf der CMW Seite an, oder bei MAD. Frag auch bei anderen Rutenbauern an.
Hier die Original Antwort aus der e-mail. 
Zu Fuji Gold Cermet
Adresse: CMW_Angelgeraete@t-online.de

wir haben zwei Ausführungen am Lager Stahlrahmen in Gunsmoke und Stahlrahmen in frostetsilver

CMW Team


----------



## keyhole (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Leute,

ich wollte nur kurz mitteilen, dass ich jetzt auch meine Harrison habe.

Leider konnte ich, aufgrund der doch extremen Kälte in den vergangenen Tagen, die Rute nicht direkt am ersten Tag testen, da einige Gewässer zugefroren waren.

Ich bin dann vorgestern das erste mal mit der Rute an den Rhein gegangen, um dort nach Herzenslust auszuprobieren. Dabei habe ich mir auch extra hängerreiche Gebiete ausgesucht, um zu testen wie sich die Rute bei Hänger verhält.

Ich war gleich von Beginn an total begeistert davon, wie ich den Köder spüren konnte. Ich angle vorzugsweise mit Gummifischen (ProfiBlinker und Quantum Shads). Davor nutzte ich eine Sänger UltraTec Spin30 und Spin80.
Hier war das Problem, dass sich die Rute beim Anrucken doch sehr weit durchgebogen hatte. Hier verhält sich die Harrison komplett anders. Beim Rucken biegt sie sich minimal und schnellt dann auch sofort wieder in ihre eigentliche Ursprungsform zurück, sodass ich stets einen super Kontakt zum Köder habe. Auch bei kleineren Ködern und Spinnern habe ich immer noch ein super Gefühl bei der Führung. Gerade kleinere Spinner lassen sich relativ langsam und gleichmäßig einholen und haben dabei trotzdem noch einen sehr guten Lauf.

Die Verarbeitung und die Optik ist allererste Sahne! 

Ich möchte die Rute in keinem Falle mehr missen, da sie einfach so gut in der Hand liegt, als wäre sie schon jahrelang meins.

An dieser Stelle nochmals super vielen Dank an MAD, der mir stets mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stand und niemals genervt auf meine recht vielen Fragen reagiert, sowie ein fettes http://img151.*ih.us/img151/8849/respekt8vn.gif für die super Arbeit.

Big thanks

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Bernhard* (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@keyhole:

Welche Harrison hast denn bauen lassen?


----------



## keyhole (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Harrison VHF 9' 30/75gr


----------



## mad (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				melis schrieb:
			
		

> Entschuldige aber von der deutschen Version halte ich nichts. Für den gleichen Preis gibt es in den USA die FUJI Gold Cermet mit Titan Rahmen. *Natürlich besser weil leichter, steifer und schicker.*Aber hier wird wieder der deutsche Geldbeutel ausgenutzt. Schlechteres für den gleichen oder teureren Preis.



servus melis,

ich habe einen satz fuji titanium da, um wieviel glaubst du das der leichter ist wie ein normaler satz fuji sic? #d 
reicht die festigkeit von normal fuji sic ringe schon nicht mehr aus?
und schöner, ist geschmacksache.#6 
bei wieviel standart ruten werden überhaupt fuji sic ringe verbaut?
auf meinen eigenen harrison ruten sind nicht überall fuji drauf, weil mir die andere serie sic ringe die ich habe von der qualität und von der optik genauso gut gefallen. wenn schon der satz ringe mehr kostet wie der blank hört bei mir der spaß auf.#6


----------



## Gunni77 (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo


> Dabei habe ich mir auch extra hängerreiche Gebiete ausgesucht, um zu testen wie sich die Rute bei Hänger verhält.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## keyhole (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> 
> > Dabei habe ich mir auch extra hängerreiche Gebiete ausgesucht, um zu testen wie sich die Rute bei Hänger verhält.
> ...


----------



## Gunni77 (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Durch die wesentlich steifere Harrison reicht manchmal schon ein kleiner Zupfer und der Köder ist los.


 
Ist klar......harte Rute = weniger Hänger?


----------



## keyhole (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist klar......harte Rute = weniger Hänger?


 
Du liest anscheinend meine Postings nicht richtig. Ich habe bewusst in hängerreichen Gebieten gefischt um zu testen, wie ich mit der Harrison die Hänger losbekomme, da ich mit meiner weichen Sänger sehr viele Abrisse hatte und hier im Board auch immer dazu geraten wird --> Hängerreiche Gebiete = härtere Rute

Von harte Rute = weniger Hänger war niemals vorher die Rede! Da interpretierst Du was rein, was nirgendwo steht.


----------



## Bernhard* (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				keyhole schrieb:
			
		

> Du liest anscheinend meine Postings nicht richtig. Ich habe bewusst in hängerreichen Gebieten gefischt um zu testen, wie ich mit der Harrison die Hänger losbekomme, da ich mit meiner weichen Sänger sehr viele Abrisse hatte und hier im Board auch immer dazu geraten wird --> Hängerreiche Gebiete = härtere Rute
> 
> Von harte Rute = weniger Hänger war niemals vorher die Rede! Da interpretierst Du was rein, was nirgendwo steht.


 
Find ich jetzt auch halb so wild!
Dafür gibts ja die Abriss-Kandidaten, die man sich mal "aus Versehen" gekauft hat und die eh nur Platz wegnehmen   |rolleyes


----------



## Birger (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich will hier auf keinen Fall irgendjemanden provozieren oder so, aber meine Erfahrung zeigt auch, dass man mit einer harten Rute mehr Hänger gelöst bekommt. Die Köder lassen sich dann besser "lostickern", schwer zu beschreiben, dafür darf man den Häger allerdings nicht anschlagen, dann ist es eh meist zu spät.
Eine Harrison kostet also nicht nur Geld, sie spart sogar Geld, weil man weniger Gummis versenkt:m.


----------



## mad (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> p.s um das ganze dann noch abzurunden werden die mit Mira Effekt lackiert (hatten wir als 18jährige bei unseren Autos auch) wers nicht kennt:
> sind kleine Metallsplitter im Lack die bei Sonneneinstrahlung in verschiedenen Farbe glitzern
> Als Endkappe um das noch zu vervollständigen wird ein Erdspies eingebaut, dann kann man sie gleich noch zum Grundfischen nehmen ohne einen Rutenhalter zusätzlich mitzuführen
> bin mal gespannt wie MAD jetzt reagiert, das wäre doch DAS EINZELSTÜCK schlechthin |rolleyes



hi rainer,

da ich noch paar ruten für dich bauen muß werde ich alle deine wünsche mit einbauen und als extra bekommst von mir noch anstatt der hakenöse einen bierdosenhalter.:m |muahah:


----------



## Gunni77 (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo

@keyhole Ist doch gar nichts passiert...... ich habe mich nur gefragt, wieso jemand mit Absicht Hänger produziert..... ich habe auch so schon genug davon.:c 
Wenn du die mit deiner Rute besser los bekommst sei dir das gegönnt.#6 

Gruß


----------



## Bernhard* (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> hi rainer,
> 
> da ich noch paar ruten für dich bauen muß werde ich alle deine wünsche mit einbauen und als extra bekommst von mir noch anstatt der hakenöse einen bierdosenhalter.:m |muahah:


 
Will ich auch! Und in die Abschlusskappe wird ein Flaschenöffner eingebaut!!!


----------



## rainer1962 (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> hi rainer,
> 
> da ich noch paar ruten für dich bauen muß werde ich alle deine wünsche mit einbauen und als extra bekommst von mir noch anstatt der hakenöse einen bierdosenhalter.:m |muahah:


 
Ja ein Trinkhalm fest in der Rute verlegt hätte ich auch gerne noch


----------



## rainer1962 (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

P.S. dadurch knallt das Bier besser im Kopf zumal im Sommer doch recht hohe Temperaturen bei uns herrschen. Wieder ein Beispiel wie man mit ner Harrison Geld spart LOL


----------



## rainer1962 (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Bericht VHF 45WG 270cm

Rute Harrison VHF WG-45 gr 270cm Länge
Rolle Shimano Stella 2500 FB
Schnur geflochtene13er Ron Thomson Dynacable
Vorfach 27er Flexonit ca 50cm Länge

Köder:

1. PB Turbotail Twister Größe E und F
2. Kopyto Classic 11cm
3. Kopyto River 12 cm
4. Manns Kipper Shad 9 und 12 cm
5. Iron Claw Spitfire 15cm
6. Vertikal Shads Manns Fine Fish u. Strehlow Pünktchen 12 cm
7. Wedgetail Zander
8. Wobbler Reef Runner Ripstick und Deep Runner sowie die Black Magic von Mangofishing
9. diverse Spinner (Größe ähnl. Mepps 3-5) Ahorn und Weidenblatt
10. Effzett und Heintzblinker bis 20gr
11. Gewässer war Rheinstrom an einer Einmündung eines Altrheinarmes mit Kehrwasser und für den Rhein durchschnittliche Strömungen (auch Unterwasserströmung)
12. Bleiköpfe Erie Jig von 15-22gr Hakengröße 3,0-4,0

So Leute,
ich habe den Test von meiner Harrison VHF WG -45 gr 270cm abgeschlossen. Die Rute habe ich mir zugelegt um Gufis bis ca 10cm und Twister der Größe E (PB), sowie Wobbler bis 15cm zu fischen. Die Rute sollte natürlich auch den ein oder anderen Spinner und Blinker bewerkstelligen.

Führung der Gummis: 
dies war ein grundnahes Führen mit kleinen Sprüngen (dies ist eigentlich meine bevorzugte Führungsmethode bei Gummi), sowie die „Faulenzermethode“ also Beschleunigung über die Rolle.

Alle Gummis ob Twister oder Gufis konnten wirklich super geworfen und geführt werden, man hat ein super Ködergefühl dabei und merkt jeden noch so kleinen Stein oder sonstigen Kontakt. Ich war überrascht, dass man mit dieser Rute auch 12er Manns Kippershad, sowie die Spitfires 15cm von Iron Claw, welche doch einen großen Druck in der Strömung erzeugen, noch sehr gut führen konnte. Dies hätte ich so nie und nimmer erwartet. Ich hätte vielmehr geglaubt, dass bei dieser Ködergröße die Rute überlastet ist. Dies war bei diesem Führungsstil nicht der Fall, obwohl man sich natürlich an der Obergrenze der Rute bewegt. Das Werfen selbst war auch kein Problem. Wurfweiten von ca. 50m (trotz mittleren Gegenwindes) waren spielend zu erreichen. Beim Beschleunigen über die Rolle waren selbst diese Köder noch sehr gut zu führen. Beim „reissen“ über die Rute (PB Technik) war sie allerdings doch überfordert, das trifft auch auf die Aktionslosen Shads zu wobei es hier nicht ganz so tragisch war. Die Twister Größe „F“ konnte man beim „reissen“ ungefähr mit den Aktionslosen Shads vergleichen. Wobei auch hier die Rute bis an die Obergrenze belastet wurde. Dafür ist der Blank auch nicht gebaut. Wie gesagt für diese Größen nutze ich die VHF bis 75gr, die hier dann doch erhebliche Vorteile hat. Es mag durchaus sein, dass sich die Sache im Stillwasser anders verhält und dort die größeren Gummis ebenfalls mit der PB Technik Problemlos geführt werden können, da ja der Stömungsdruck fehlt.

Die Wobbler waren bei einer Wurfweite von ca 25-30m bei den gleichen Windverhältnissen, durchaus gut zu werfen. Das Führen selbst (gleichmäßiges Einholen, sowie kurze Beschleunigung über Rute und/oder Rolle war alles kein Problem. Man merkt, dass die Rute für diese Gewichtsklasse gebaut wird. Selbst die Wobbler mit den größeren Tauchschaufeln, waren problemlos zu führen, wobei eine Beschleunigung über die Rute (twitchen) nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist, aber dafür ist sie wiederum nicht gebaut. Beim fischen mit Wobbler die eine Tauchtiefe von ca 2m haben (kleinere Tauchschaufel, nicht soviel Druck) hat die 45gr Harrison durchaus Vorteile gegenüber der 75 gr. Beim Einsaugen des Köders ist die Rute flexibler und der Fisch hat nicht soviel Widerstand beim Biss. Dies zahlt sich insbesondere dann aus wenn die Zander eher „spitz“ beißen.

Spinner und Blinker, war wie zu erwarten ebenfalls kein Problem, man kann richtig mit den Eisen spielen, auch hier gilt wie bei den Wobbler, bei größerem Eisen ist reißen und „twitchen“ nicht unbedingt ideal aber trotzdem durchzuführen.

Fazit 
Für Twister bis Größe E und auch Gufis bis max 9cm ist die Rute echt super. Bei den größeren Gufis kommt es doch sehr auf den Führungsstil an. Für die „Reißtechnik“ würde ich jedoch eine Rute wählen die ein höheres WG hat. Im Sommer sowie bei hängerträchtigem Boden, wenn ein normales durchkurbeln, mit gelegentlichem Grundkontakt oder mit kleinen Sprüngen durchaus Sinn macht, kann man sich aber auf diese Rute voll und ganz verlassen, selbst wenn es mal ein etwas größerer Gufi sein soll. Ich hatte auch das Glück die Rute im Drill zu erleben, heute früh biss auf ein F-Twister in ungefähr 30m Entfernung ein Fisch. Der Anschlag kam problemlos durch und dann der Drill…..eine wahre Freude, ich hatte schon lange nicht mehr so viel Spaß gehabt. Am anderen Ende der Leine kämpfte ein Hecht mit mir. Das Gewicht weiß ich allerdings nicht, lediglich in der Länge habe ich ihn gemessen, da ich alleine war konnte ich auch leider kein Foto schießen. Den Hecht in der einen Hand (Kiemengriff ) das Maßband in der anderen. Leider krümmte der Hecht seine Schwanzflosse nach oben. Bis zum Ansatz der Schwanzflosse hatte er ein Maß von ca 92-95 cm, ich wollte ihn nicht zum messen auf den Boden legen, da ich keine Abhakmatte dabei hatte. Die Rute wurde also mit diesem Hecht spielerisch fertig, obwohl er versuchte, sich mithilfe der Strömung loszukämpfen. Man kann mit dieser Rute doch einen enormen Druck auf den Fisch ausüben, ich hatte keinerlei Problem den Hecht voll auszudrillen. Man weiß ja nie wie lange ein Drill so dauert, aber ich denke mal so 3-5min werden es gewesen sein, bis ich den Hecht per Kiemengriff landen konnte. (schlagt mich bitte nicht wenn die Drillzeit nicht so genau stimmt, wer kann das schon so abschätzen wenn man einen schönen Fisch drillt).
Ich für meinen Teil werde diese Rute mit Twistern bis Größe „E“ sowie Wobbler bis ca 15cm und Spinner bis Größe 5 im Rhein einsetzen. Die Gufis die ich mit dieser Rute fischen werde sind die Kopytos Classic 11cm, die Kippershad in 9cm (also Gufis so um die 10cm). Für größere Köder werde ich auf meine 75gr Vhf zurückgreifen. Wer sich allerdings nur eine Rute zulegen will (für die Strömung) sollte lieber zur 75gr Harrison greifen, da er mit dieser alle oben genannten Köder problemlos fischen kann, wobei natürlich hier gilt, dass bei kleineren Ködern das Feeling mit der 45gr Vhf wesentlich besser ist als mit der 75gr. Rute. Wie gesagt, diese Einschätzung ist meine persönliche subjektive Meinung. Es kommt immer auf den jeweiligen Führungsstil und die Wasserverhältnisse an. Ich denke aber, dass die Strömung im Rhein, sowie die dortigen Kehrwasser mit Unterströmungen, durchaus hohe Anforderungen an das Gerät stellt.
Ich hoffe ich konnte mit diesem Bericht die ein oder andere Frage und die damit zusammenhängende Entscheidung beantworten und euch somit etwas weiterhelfen |wavey:


----------



## fishcat (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Super Bericht ! #6 

Da wird dem ein - oder anderen die Kaufentscheidung wesentlich erleichtert.

Vielen Dank für die Mühe, die Du Dir gemacht hast !


----------



## melis (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

bei größerem Eisen ist reißen und „twitchen“ nicht unbedingt ideal aber trotzdem durchzuführen.

Was meinst du damit? Ist die nicht ganz so steif dafür wie man es brauchen würde? Kann man die Steifigkeit mit anderen Ruten vergleichen? Antares oder UB?


----------



## mad (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus rainer,

freut mich das die 45er vhf so viel spaß macht, und du gleich noch im drill die rute testen konntest.#h 
ende nächste woche bekomme ich die vhf 9' 5-30gr dann ist die vhf-serie komplett und sicher der gerne eine harrison fischen will die richtige rute dabei#6 

*@all*
#h *kurz noch eine kleine info für die, die es sich vielleicht überlegen auch eine von mir bauen zu lassen.*#h 
bin bis ca. anfang april schon voll mit aufträgen von ab-boarder, der gerne eine noch will bis zur eröffnung der raubfisch saison zb.1 mai soll bitte nicht mehr lange überlegen. kann max. 4 ruten noch bis 1.mai fertig stellen.


----------



## Birger (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Rainer: klasse Bericht. Das die Rute so schwere Köder noch bewältigt hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht. Ich hab auch im Kopf, mir diese Rute zuzulegen, allerdings sind meine Bedingungen dann ja eigentlich noch besser: keine Strömung, flaches Wasser (max. 4m) und höchstens 10cm Gummis mit 6-10g Köpfen. 
Das wäre ne Spitzenrute für mein Gewässer...


----------



## rainer1962 (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				melis schrieb:
			
		

> bei größerem Eisen ist reißen und „twitchen“ nicht unbedingt ideal aber trotzdem durchzuführen.
> 
> Was meinst du damit? Ist die nicht ganz so steif dafür wie man es brauchen würde? Kann man die Steifigkeit mit anderen Ruten vergleichen? Antares oder UB?


 
ich meinte damit dass sie nicht für große Blinker und spinner vom WG her nicht ausgelegt ist. Ähnl. wie auch für die 12er Gufis mit 22gr Köpfen. Diese Harrison hat halt "nur" mal ein WG von 45 gr und hat somit auch ein gewisses Köderspektrum. Ich persönlich fische gerne sehr straffe Ruten. Ein anderer wird dies vielleicht etwas anders bewerten, deshalb sagte ich ja dass dies subjektiv ist. Steif bedeudet nicht dass die Rute schnell ist, und die Harrison ist eine sehr schnelle Rute.


----------



## rainer1962 (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> @ Rainer: klasse Bericht. Das die Rute so schwere Köder noch bewältigt hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht. Ich hab auch im Kopf, mir diese Rute zuzulegen, allerdings sind meine Bedingungen dann ja eigentlich noch besser: keine Strömung, flaches Wasser (max. 4m) und höchstens 10cm Gummis mit 6-10g Köpfen.
> Das wäre ne Spitzenrute für mein Gewässer...


 
Ja ich habs eigentlich auch nicht erwartet, aber bitte nicht falsch interpretieren, für Gufis 12cm und den dementsprechenden Köpfen ist sie nicht gebaut und somit auch nicht die ideale Rute, aber man KANN zur Not auch solche Gufis fischen, wenn auch nicht "reissen" sondern entweder über die Rolle beschleunigen oder eben hart am Grund mit kleinen Sprüngen. Ja für Dein Gewässer und deine Ködergröße scheint ist sie eigentlich spitzenmäßig.


----------



## rainer1962 (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

p.s. an Birger
für dieses Spektrum wurde sie schliesslich gebaut ;-)


----------



## Birger (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> #h *kurz noch eine kleine info für die, die es sich vielleicht überlegen auch eine von mir bauen zu lassen.*#h
> bin bis ca. anfang april schon voll mit aufträgen von ab-boarder, der gerne eine noch will bis zur eröffnung der raubfisch saison zb.1 mai soll bitte nicht mehr lange überlegen. kann max. 4 ruten noch bis 1.mai fertig stellen.


----------



## schroe (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> keine Strömung, flaches Wasser (max. 4m) und höchstens 10cm Gummis mit 6-10g Köpfen.
> Das wäre ne Spitzenrute für mein Gewässer...



Hi Birger,
für diese Bedingungen ist die Rute, wie dafür konzeptioniert. 
War genau mein Anforderungsprofil. 7-10gr Köpfe und eben bevorzugt der PB E-Fisch, 2500er Rolle (Twin Power) mit 0.11er Titanit. 
Ich kenne keine vergleichbare Rute in der Klasse. Weder die Skeletor, noch die SSGS, die Diaflash, Technium, die Aspire, die Shogun, Samurai, Spin 2 haben dieses Profil.

@rainer,
schön und praxisbezogen beschrieben.#6 
Hatte eigentlich geplant, meine VHF 45 kommende Woche mal vorzustellen. Brauch ich jetzt ja nicht mehr.:m


----------



## fishcat (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@rainer,
schön und praxisbezogen beschrieben.#6 
Hatte eigentlich geplant, meine VHF 45 kommende Woche mal vorzustellen. Brauch ich jetzt ja nicht mehr.:m[/quote]


Hi schroe,
wolltest Du nicht auch mal ein paar Fotos Deiner VHF einstellen ... ?


----------



## schroe (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Hi schroe,
> wolltest Du nicht auch mal ein paar Fotos Deiner VHF einstellen ... ?



Jepp, kommende Wo. Willst du sie per mail oder soll ich sie reduziert hier einstellen.


----------



## fishcat (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Nee, mach´ mal lieber hier im Thread, da haben alle was davon ...#6


----------



## Birger (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Schroe: Hast du mal gerade genaue Daten der Rute zur Hand? Also Gewicht bei der 3,05m Version (hab lieber 3m Ruten zum Twistern auf Zander).
Gruß, Birger


----------



## schroe (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Birger,
ich habe die 270 cm VHF bis 45 gr (3m sind nicht so mein Ding). Sie wiegt, so wie ich mir die einzelnen Komponenten ausgesucht habe, 189 gr. 
Die Rute ist im Verhältnis zum Blankdurchmesser ausgesprochen steif. Sie verneigt sich bei Belastung über den gesamten Blank. Bereits bei einem Ködergewicht von 10 gr., spricht die Harrison, während der Wurfbeschleunigung unmittelbar und direkt an. Der Blank arbeitet und transportiert den Köder, so wie man es bspw. von einer guten Fliegenrute erwartet. Die Wurfbewegung erledigt der Angler, den Rest der Blank. 
Kombiniert mit den Einstegringen, ergibt sich eine herrlich filigrane Erscheinung, der man diese Schnellkraft nicht zutraut.
Wie gesagt, ich habe, obwohl beim Thema Spinnruten immer mit offenen Augen unterwegs, noch nichts vergleichbares gesehen. 
Die Ashura ist in der Blankqualität ähnlich, nur eben auf die Wobblerangelei ausgelegt.


----------



## rainer1962 (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Birger,
> für diese Bedingungen ist die Rute, wie dafür konzeptioniert.
> War genau mein Anforderungsprofil. 7-10gr Köpfe und eben bevorzugt der PB E-Fisch, 2500er Rolle (Twin Power) mit 0.11er Titanit.
> Ich kenne keine vergleichbare Rute in der Klasse. Weder die Skeletor, noch die SSGS, die Diaflash, Technium, die Aspire, die Shogun, Samurai, Spin 2 haben dieses Profil.
> ...


 
naja vielleicht haste ja noch was anderes zu sagen wie z.b sich die Rute im Stillwasser verhält, da hab ich sie noch nicht gefischt. Ich war auf alle Fälle pos. überrascht.


----------



## schroe (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Ich war auf alle Fälle pos. überrascht.



Hi rainer,
ich war nicht "nur" pos. überrascht, ich war regelrecht begeistert. 

@all,
richtig viel Praxis konnte ich der Rute noch nicht abfordern (Schonzeit). Das was sie bei mir können muß, habe ich allerdings schon mit hakenlosem Gufi getestet. Für Gummifische bis 10 cm, mit leichten Köpfen (7-14gr) ist sie mein pers. Non plus ultra. 
Die erzielten Wurfweiten sind ohne Kraftaufwand sehr gut. Das Ködergefühl bezeichne ich auch als sehr gut. Der Anhieb wird (konnte ich am Fisch noch nicht testen) absolut "trocken" und schnell auf den Haken übertragen. Die Optik trägt ihr übriges zu dem Gesamtbild bei.

(Anm.: der 15gr Naturistic Storm Barsch fühlt sich ungeheuer wohl an der Rute und zwischen den Zahnreihen nicht immer kleiner Hechte)

Die VHF 45 ist mein Feinwerkzeug für die Angelei mit Gummifisch auf Zander (Hecht nimmt, wie oben angedeutet auch gerne mal vom kleineren Angebot) im Stillwasser (die Weserbuhnen wird sie auch öfter zu Gesicht bekommen). In der Disziplin glänzt sie mit unbestechlicher Eignung, das ist genau ihr Ding. 
Bisher war das die Domäne meiner Skeletor. Diese wird sich in Zukunft verstärkt um Barsche kümmern müssen.

Die Rute arbeitet bestimmt auch gut mit kleineren Wobblern (bspw. dem kleineren Shad Rap, Long A Jointed, Original, Husky Jerk, Arnaud, Turus Ukko, Zalt......). Sie ist jedenfalls schnell und kraftvoll genug, um dicht aufeinander folgende "twitches" (Rucke während des Einholens mittels Rolle )) an den Köder weiter zu geben. Der Köderkontakt dürfte nie verloren gehen. Richtig getestet habe ich es jedoch noch nicht. Trotz möglicher Eignung, für diese Disziplin bleibt weiterhin die Ashura meine number one.

Zum Blinkern ist eigentlich jede Rute, die das Gewicht des jeweiligen Köders abdeckt geeignet (Ausnahme: Spinnfischen auf Salmoniden).
Davon nimmt sich die Harrison nicht aus. Sie beherrscht Blinker im Wurfgewichtsspektrum sicher. 
Bei Spinnern limitiert doch eher der Wasserwiderstand. Mepps 4 im Stillwasser ist kein Problem, habe ich getestet. Gr. 5 evtl auch noch, nicht getestet.

Meine VHF 45 wiegt bei 190gr und ist, mit einer 2500er Shimano bestückt, geradezu spielerisch im Handling. 
Die Verarbeitung der Rute ist, wie ich es von mad, von der VHF 75 schon kenne, ausgezeichnet.

Die Möglichkeit in der Autorenverlosung des AB Magazins ein solches Stück zu gewinnen, kann also durchaus ein gutes Argument sein sich hinzusetzen und einen Bericht für die Plattform zu kreieren. 

Die VHF 45 ist zweifelsohne eine sehr gute Empfehlung.


----------



## rainer1962 (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

das haste aber schöner formuliert als ich,
aber das bin ich mittlerweile von dir ja gewöhnt#6 :q
aber das deckt meine Erwartungen und meine Kenntnisse voll


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@schroe,rainer1962
würdet ihr jetzt sagen, daß die beiden (VHF -45 und -75) das mittlere Spektrum so richtig gut abdecken, also genauso sinnvoll zusammen passen und man die eigentlich auch beide braucht - mit dem Anspruch wirklich gut angepaßt und leicht zu fischen ? 
(also eben exklusive Minibachrute und Welsspinnerei)

Ich habe bei einer anscheinend ähnlichen Paarung von Ruten schon so eine Meinung gewonnen und würde dazu gerne mal euer Urteil hören.


----------



## rainer1962 (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Für Welsspinnen (gezielt) würd ich nicht die 75er nehmen. Da gibts dann doch andere WG dafür da wäre die VT -150 oder die vhf -120 angebrachter. Natürlich ist die 75er durchaus in der Lage einen Waller von sagen wir mal 150cm zur Strecke zu bringen ohne dass ihr die Reserve ausgeht Ansosnten würde ich deine Frage durchaus bejahen, die Ruten ergänzen sich mehr als zufriedenstellend.


----------



## mad (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> schroe,
> Zitat:
> Ich war auf alle Fälle pos. überrascht.
> Hi rainer,
> ich war nicht "nur" pos. überrascht, ich war regelrecht begeistert.



freut mich das der blank richtig gut ist und soviel spaß macht.und danke für den bericht von euch beiden.#6 
ich könnte :c  früher habe ich die neuesten blanks von harrison schon gefischt und könnte berichten und jetzt habe ich die hütte voll mit blanks und komme nicht dazu mir meine ruten zu bauen.:c :c :c 
rainer und schroe, ihr braucht jetzt nicht überlegen wegen den vhf 5/30gr blank!!! nein den bekommt ihr nicht, erst wenn ich diese rute habe.:q :q :q


----------



## rainer1962 (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> freut mich das der blank richtig gut ist und soviel spaß macht.und danke für den bericht von euch beiden.#6
> ich könnte :c früher habe ich die neuesten blanks von harrison schon gefischt und könnte berichten und jetzt habe ich die hütte voll mit blanks und komme nicht dazu mir meine ruten zu bauen.:c :c :c
> rainer und schroe, ihr braucht jetzt nicht überlegen wegen den vhf 5/30gr blank!!! nein den bekommt ihr nicht, erst wenn ich diese rute habe.:q :q :q


 

Pah,|gr: 
bau dir doch esrt mal die 45er damit du siehst was du überhaupt den Leuten da so andrehst, wenn du die dann auch noch gefischt hast, dann, ja aber erst wirklich dann, solltest du über die 30er nachdenken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#h 
übrigens hast du mir die 30er schon vor WOCHEN zugesagt!!!!!!!!
Also klemm dich gefälligst hinter deinen Schraubstock und fang mit dem bauen an!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Die Saison ist nicht mehr weit!!!!!Die Barsche lauern schon auf den Startschuss!!!!!!!
Übrigens hab heute schon die neuen Jerkrute von dir bekommen, hab nicht geglaubt dass du sie so schnell hinbekommst:q 
also Robert hau rein, sonst kannste nicht mehr fischen vor lauter bauen wenn die Schonzeit um ist#h


----------



## spoon (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo vertikal,

ich fisch selber die Kev-Pike und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Aber immer wieder wird die Rute im Vergleich zu der UBS, Harrison, Diaflash usw... extrem schlecht geredet, sie ist zu Kopflastig u. der Blank zu dick...
Wie sind deine Erfahrungen und welche Vorteile hat die Kev Pike den Anderen gegenüber?
Ich selber hab leider nur wenige Vergleichsmöglichkeiten, da ich noch nicht so viel vergleichbare Ruten gefischt habe.

Vielen Dank.


Gruß
spoon


----------



## vertikal (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Spoon,

weiss zwar nicht, wie du jetzt auf mich kommst, will aber trotzdem versuchen, dir zu antworten:

Ich fische die Kev Pike, die UBS und demnächst, wenn die Hechtschonzeit am 1. Mai wieder vorbei ist, meine neu Harrison von Mad, die VHF in 2,70 m mit 75 g WG.

Für mich ist die Kev Pike keine schlechte Rute, und ich denke mal, für viele andere Boardies auch nicht. Die Frage ist allerdings: Wofür ist sie keine schlechte Rute und wofür sind andere Ruten wiederum besser geeingnet.
Besser zum Gufieren geeignet ist sicherlich die UBS, weil härter (andere sagen "schneller") und, und darin liegt jedenfalls meine Hoffnung, noch etwas besser für diese Angelei geeignet ist die Harrison, da der Blank wiederum etwas härter als die UBS ist und etwa 30 Gramm leichter dazu.

Somit werden vorsichtige Bisse deutlicher wahrgenommen, der Anhieb sitzt aufgrund des härteren Blanks mit größerer Wahrscheinlichkeit und der Rücken ist abends für die Gewichtsersparnis dankbar (jedenfalls an den Angeltagen mit der Überschrift "Jiggen bis der Arzt kommt"). 

Wenn ich hier vom Gufieren schreibe, meine ich das Angeln mit 12-15er Gummifischen mit Köpfen zwischen 10 und 30 Gramm. Für dieses Spektrum gilt mein Vergleich; für kleinere respektive größere Gufis gibt's eh wiederum besser geeignete Ruten.

Die Kev-Pike ist eine im Vergleich zur UBS und Harrison VHF 75 weichere Rute mit einer etwas zäheren (=langsameren) Aktion. Man möge mir das nachsehen, aber ich nehme sie recht gerne zum Jerken mit der Multi, da sie schwere Köder hervorragend wirft und ich z.B. die Salmos mit dieser Rute gut geführt bekomme (wahrscheinlich gibt's gleich 'nen Aufschrei, da die Jerkrute gemeinhin kurz und bretthart zu sein hat, was ich schonmal etwas anders sehe). Ein weiteres Einsatzfeld für meine Kev Pike ist das Schleppen mit mittleren bis großen Kunstködern auf Talsperren, mit und ohne Tauchhilfen.

Ich werde meine Kev Pike jedenfalls nicht hergeben, wenngleich ich zum Jiggen andere Ruten aus den vorgenannten Gründen bevorzuge.

Hoffe, ich konnte dir etwas weiterhelfen.


----------



## spoon (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo vertikal,

vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Beschreibung.

Du hast auf Seite 4 die Kev Pike erwähnt: - hab vergessen dich zu zitieren
"Ja klar, wird auf jeden Fall gemacht, wenn ich mad besuche, um "meine" Harrison abzuholen. Dann kann man zumindest mal die Blankstärke nebeneinander fotografieren, um mal einen optischen Eindruch vom Harrison-Blank zu bekommen, da ja wahrscheinlich viele Boardies den Blank der UBS kennen. Fische allerdings die 75-Gramm-Version der UBS, die schon deutlich härter als meine Kev-Pike ist."

Hab mir die Rute vor ca. einem Jahr gekauft, und heute, denke ich, weil ich so viel negatives darüber lese, dass es besser gewesen wäre, ich hätte mir eine Harrison gebaut.

Ich benutze die Kev hauptsächlich für Gufi's!

Wenn ich mal wieder Zeit habe, werde ich mir die Harrison VHF 2,70 75g zulegen.

Gruß
spoon


----------



## vertikal (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				spoon schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mal wieder Zeit habe, werde ich mir die Harrison VHF 2,70 75g zulegen.



Da machste garantiert nix verkehrt, spoon.
Würd die Kev Pike trotzdem behalten. Mein Freund Gerd fischt die Rute schon sehr lange und als sie ihm vor ein paar Wochen beim Transport durch Unachtsamkeit kaputt ging, hat er fast Krokodilstränen vergossen (nicht zuletzt wegen der vielen Erinnerungen an schöne Fänge, die ihm mit der Rute gelungen sind). Obwohl sein "Rutenlager" gut gefüllt ist, auch einige Shimanos sind dabei, hat er sich die Kev Pike wieder neu zugelegt - wollte einfach nicht ohne sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Der richtige Spinner kommt mit einer Rute einfach nicht aus!


----------



## spoon (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Da machste garantiert nix verkehrt, spoon.
> Würd die Kev Pike trotzdem behalten. Mein Freund Gerd fischt die Rute schon sehr lange und als sie ihm vor ein paar Wochen beim Transport durch Unachtsamkeit kaputt ging, hat er fast Krokodilstränen vergossen (nicht zuletzt wegen der vielen Erinnerungen an schöne Fänge, die ihm mit der Rute gelungen sind). Obwohl sein "Rutenlager" gut gefüllt ist, auch einige Shimanos sind dabei, hat er sich die Kev Pike wieder neu zugelegt - wollte einfach nicht ohne sein.



Schön mal wieder was positives über die Kev Pike zu hören! 

Vielen Dank noch mal!

Gruß
spoon


----------



## Bernhard* (3. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@mad: Sind die Blanks schon da?? :l 

Viel Spass beim Schifahren!


----------



## mad (3. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> @mad: Sind die Blanks schon da?? :l
> 
> Viel Spass beim Schifahren!


servus börnie,

ja |wavey: sind gestern gekommen. und mir persönlich gefallen die in dunkel blau sehr gut, auf den fotos immer schwer zu erkennen sehen aber in echt genial aus. da hat harrison eine gute arbeit gemacht.#6 hab diese blanks von 5/30gr bis 30/75gr in verschiedenen längen. diese blauen blanks sind sonst nirgends erhältlich.#6 
der 5/30gr blank ist zum :l  fein in der spitze, schnell mit genügend rückgrad, ist sicher genauso perfekt wie schon die ganze vhf-serie.:k 
auch neu ein alu rollenhalter, gibts in verschiedenen farben und auch bald in cobold blau.
http://img219.*ih.us/img219/1429/dsc003749bc.jpg
http://img53.*ih.us/img53/7236/dsc003752wd.jpg
http://img53.*ih.us/img53/9905/dsc003633tv.jpg

bin noch bis sonntag zuhaus, 3 boarder warten auf ihre ruten.#h 
ab montag bin ich skifahren mit junior und frau und komme sonntag 12.3. wieder heim.#h


----------



## rainer1962 (3. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ich könnte heulen, wieso gibts die Blanks denn erst jetzt wo meine Sammlung vollständig ist.........................


----------



## rainer1962 (3. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

sehen echt hammerhart geil aus


----------



## martin k (3. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Mad!

Kannst Du den VHF/5-30g auch in einer anderen Farbe besorgen und was soll der ca. kosten (Rute würde ich gerne selber aufbauen...). Der Rollenhalter ist auch Spitze!

lg
Martin


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> sehen echt hammerhart geil aus


auf jeden Fall! #6 besser als die grauen schon mal, und daran eine blaue Daiwa sähe ja so klasse :k  aus ... :q


----------



## the doctor (3. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> sehen echt hammerhart geil aus



und ich habe schon telefoniert :q:q#6


----------



## mad (3. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				martin k schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Mad!
> 
> Kannst Du den VHF/5-30g auch in einer anderen Farbe besorgen und was soll der ca. kosten (Rute würde ich gerne selber aufbauen...). Der Rollenhalter ist auch Spitze!
> 
> ...



servus martin,

den vhf 5/30gr blank gibts natürlich in der normalen farbe wie alle vhf-blanks sind auch.
ich hab mir nur eine eigene farb-serie von der vhf machen lassen.#6 
preis bekommst du per pn.


----------



## rainer1962 (3. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

So Leute unser Treffen findet am
09.-11.06.06 bei MAD statt. Habe gerade mit ihm telefoniert. Es gibt genügend Platz zum Campen und Grillen, in unmittelbarer Nähe befindet sich eine Pizzeria (Essen und Toiletten) und auch eine Hafenmeisterei mit Duschen und Toiletten. Für diejenigen unter uns die Campinggeschädigt sind, stehen auch ein paar Zimmer zur Verfügung, die jedoch jeder selbst buchen sollte, damit Robert nicht seiner Kohle hinterherlaufen muss. Es handelt sich dabei um DZ ca 45-50€. Aufgrund der Pfingstferien ist aber wegen der Zimmernachfrage Eile geboten. Also wer ein Zimmer haben möchte, sollte dies bis Sonntag hier kundtun, da MAD bis zum 12.03. zum Schilaufen geht. Für diejenigen die ihre Zelte aufschlagen oder unter freiem Himmel übernachten ist es nicht so dringend. Verpflegung usw. müssten wir dann noch regeln, genauso wie, wo und wann die Stripperinnen auftreten :q :q :q


----------



## Bernhard* (4. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> ich könnte heulen, wieso gibts die Blanks denn erst jetzt wo meine Sammlung vollständig ist.........................



*Eine Sammlung ist nie vollständig!!!*


----------



## rainer1962 (4. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Burn haste auch wieder recht...................


----------



## Birger (4. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Nimmt mich evtl. einer mit? Göttingen ist doch auf halbem Weg, egal von wo man anfährt.


----------



## mad (5. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Nimmt mich evtl. einer mit? Göttingen ist doch auf halbem Weg, egal von wo man anfährt.



servus birger,

wird sich bestimmt wer melden und dich mitnehmen.#6 
aber du bist doch nur heiß auf unsere schönen und großen Donau Waller!!!#a :m


----------



## rainer1962 (5. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hey Robert ich denk du vergnügst dich im Schnee, mit den Schihasen???????


----------



## mad (5. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@rainer,

bin schon fast weg.|wavey: 
fahr heute abend erst los, mußte heute noch arbeiten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

So, gestern mal die Winterruhezeit beendet und an der Talsperre ein bischen bespinnert und meine "Neuerwerbung" Harrison VT 3,00m 30-75g Rute ausprobiert. Die Forellen aus dem "Loch" hatte ja schon jemand anders dezimiert bzw. verunlustigt. |supergri #h 

Danke an mad und Rainer, daß ihr mir zugeredet habt, daß die Gewichtsklasse bei Harrison auch mit kleinen Ködern klarkommt. #h 
In der WG-Klasse ist das eine Bombenrute, so die Mittelklasse, die man primär braucht, wobei die WG Angabe -75g mir etwas zu hoch erscheint, aber das muß noch genauer überprüft werden.

Mein mir wichtigster Test war mit einem langen 11g Wobbler und einenm 18g Big-S-Clone Wobbler, und immerhin arbeitet die Rute damit noch, was einfach Top ist. #6 Geht mir darum, daß ich wenn mal nur die eine oder wenige Ruten da sind, ich mit der auch suboptimale Köder fischen möchte, z.B. eben Kleinwobbler wenn sich da interessante Sachen an der Oberfläche zeigen. In dem Flachwasser war auch nichts schwerer möglich, aber das Werfen unter widrigen Bedingungen überzeugt. 

Auch der Vergleich mit der KevSpin3 war positiv, weil beide haben ihre ganz unterschiedliche Charakteristik und ergänzen sich gut. Daß die KevSpin3 mehr Spitze (1/3 Spitzenteil = 1/6 Rute) hat als die  VT (2/3 Spitzenteil=1/3 Rute) hat mich dann echt überrascht - aber positiv. Auch der orginale Harrison-Abschlußknauf ist ja überraschend gut, weil der mit der runden Kappe nicht so hängenbleibt wie andere.

Weil die VT immer so untergeht, wollte ich jetzt für die mal eine Lanze brechen.  
Da selbst mad sagt, daß die VHF paraboler ist, wäre mir wahrscheinlich die VT meist lieber als die VHF. Liegt aber sicher auch an meinen Zielfischen Hecht und Forellen. Bei Vorsichtigbeissern wie Zander braucht man bestimmt noch mehr Dampf als die VT. Das Hängerhüpfen mit der straffen VT klappt auch super, wie Rainer das schon mal sagte, die KevSpin haut selbst den Schwimmwobbler leichter fest. Bei explosiven Fischen wie Hecht oder BigForelle möchte ich dagegen nicht meine KevSpins missen. Ich will mal sehen, ob ich da auch noch mal einen 0.5kg Vergleich hinbekomme.

Nochmal zusätzlich angemerkt: Die Harrison VT 3,00m 30-75g hat mich von einem langen traurigen Tatbestand und Ersatznotstand einer geschroteten Rute, einer CPW Spin 3,00m 10-50g befreit, für die ich bisher keinen würdigen Ersatz finden konnte (leicht-hart-schnell-Spitzenaktion), aber diese VT ist dazu in der Lage und auch noch genau den wichtigen Tacken stärker nach oben sowie nach unten auch in der Lage mitzuhalten, einfach #6 #6 #6


----------



## Birger (10. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> aber du bist doch nur heiß auf unsere schönen und großen Donau Waller!!!#a :m



JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!

erwischt #t.


----------



## Birger (11. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

So, hab jetzt meine Blechpeitsche built by mad bekommen. Die ist wirklich klasse geworden, so sauber und schön verarbeitet hab ich wirklich selten eine Rute gesehen, ganz großes  #6 an unseren MAD Rutenbauer. Tolle Ringwicklungen und super Lackierung, überhaupt nicht zu vergleichen mit Ruten von der Stange.
Und die Blechpeitsche als Rute gefällt mir auch sehr gut, aber jetzt versteh ich auch, dass es wirklich eine Frage des Geschmacks ist. 
Bin schon super gespannt wie die Harrison wird, aber kann ja nur klasse werden.
#h


----------



## singer (11. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Also ich habe eine Frage an die Leute mit der VHF 270 -45gr. Ich denke schon länger darüber nach mir die Bauen zu lassen. 
Das sie sehr schnell ist kann ich mir vorstellen. Jetzt aber zu meinem Anliegen. Bei trockenübungen ist mir bei vielen Ruten aufgefallen, dass sie wenn sie sehr schnell sind mit kräftigem Rückrat, sie ein Nachschwingen im Mittelteil bis kurz vor dem Kork haben. Ist das bei der VHF auch so? Auch wenn es nur ganz leicht ist. Ich fasse hierbei die Rute am Rollenhalter an(ohne Rolle) und mache ein paar twitches. Hier bei sollte die Rute nicht zu fest gehalten werden, da die hand viel von Nachschwingen aufnimmt. Also eher lockerer.
Ich hatte die Sportex Carat 4 in der Hand bei der war das nicht so, dafür war die alles andere als schnell. 
Oder lässt es sich nicht verhindern, so ein leichtes Nachschwingen der Rute ohne Schnelligkeit einzubüßen? 
Bei vergleichbaren Aspire war es nicht der Fall, dafür war die auch nicht so schnell. Bei einer vergleichbaren Lesath war es leicht zu spüren, dafür war die extrem schnell und super leicht.
Man kann das auch testen was ich meine, wenn man den Blank ca. 30-40cm vor dem Kork mit einer Hand festhält und die hand dann nach oben und unten bewegt. Je stärker die Spitze und das Ende schwingen, desto mehr das Nachschwingen was ich meine. Es kann sein das die Rute auch nur wenig vorne und hinten schwingt. 

Es wäre schön wenn nicht nur einer hierauf antwortet. Da alle etwas anders sind, zeigen mehrere Meinungen in welche Richtung es geht.

PS: Ein leichtes Nachschwingen muss ja kein Nachteil sein. Die Sportex ohne Nachschwingen hatte mir nicht gefallen, da die nicht schnell genug war.


----------



## schroe (11. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi singer,
habe wenig Zeit, darum nur kurz.
Ja, sie (270cm, 45gr) schwingt auch im Mittelteil. Die Rute hat keine Spitzenaktion und arbeitet mit dem RG.
Die Aspire (270, 30gr) ist dagegen allerdings ein reiner Lämmerschwanz (ich mag sie nicht, war mein Fehlkauf 2005, nach einem "Schwipptest" im Laden beurteilt). Die stärkere Aspire kann ich nicht vergleichen, besitze ich nicht.


----------



## mad (11. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hi singer,

hab mal gerade verschiedene harrison-blanks in der wohnung auf die art von dir beschrieben getwitcht und fast meinen sohn dabei ausgepeitscht. spaß bei seite, ich finde das fast alle schnellen blanks im mittelteil kurz nachschwingen.deswegen schwabbelt ja vorne nichts mehr.
hab vor einen jahr die aspire H gefischt und nach 4 wochen wieder verkauft weil mir persönlich für meine fischerei dir rute zu "schwabbelig" war. würde mir aber eher eine shimano kaufen bevor eine sportex.#h 

@birger,

danke für die blumen!!!|rotwerden |rotwerden |rotwerden 
die harrison wird sicher genauso werden.#h 

dann bring deine bp im juni mit und vielleicht klappts gleich mit einen!!!:m


----------



## Birger (11. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ mad: hab neue Twister zum Welsangeln, Gigantisch, aber noch ein Prototyp. Mal sehen wie die laufen, Spanien ist ja noch etwas hin, dann müssen deine Waller herhalten.


----------



## singer (12. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> hi singer,
> 
> deswegen schwabbelt ja vorne nichts mehr.
> hab vor einen jahr die aspire H gefischt und nach 4 wochen wieder verkauft weil mir persönlich für meine fischerei dir rute zu "schwabbelig" war.


 
Meinst du das Schwabbeln vorne an der Spitze bei der Aspire? Und im Mittelteil nicht(was ich mit Nachschwingen meine)?


----------



## mad (12. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hi singer,

möchte nicht sagen das die aspire schwabbelig ist und ich habe die H gefischt. wie schon geschrieben wird jede schnelle rute im mittelteil kurz nachschwingen. wird sich nicht vermeiden lassen.
man sollte auch nicht verschiedene ruten-blanks so pauschal vergleichen, wichtig für mich ist immer, für welche fischerei sucht du eine rute. eine reine gufirute oder mehr für spinner, wobbler usw und auf welchen fisch.


----------



## singer (12. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Spinner und wobbler. Dafür suche ich.

Dann verstehe ich nicht was bei euch mit steif gemeint ist. 

Wenn also das erste Drittel sehr schnell ist, und auch schnell sich beruhigt gilt das als steif? Dafür geht das Schwingen in den Mittelteil über wo es sich relativ schnell abschfächt. Ist das so bei schnellen steifen Ruten mit wenig Wurfgewicht? z.B. VHF?

Ich vergleiche halte Ruten, mit gleichen Wurfgewicht und Länge.
Eventuell teste ich das ein wenig falsch.
Begriffe wie Wabbeln, steif und schnell verwirren mich schon etwas.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				singer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn also das erste Drittel sehr schnell ist, und auch schnell sich beruhigt gilt das als steif?


Nö, interessanterweise wird das ja gerade meist als weiche Spitze empfunden. 
Ich gehe jetzt nicht auf die grundsätzliche Problematik von "steif" etc. ein, das würde leicht die BFF auf den Plan rufen. :q 

Wichtig ist, sich 2 Sachen zu verdeutlichen: Die Aktionskurve der Ruten (Spitze<->parabol, progressiv<->linear) und die Schnelligkeit der Rute egal bei welcher Aktion. Aktion hängt von der Dickenverteilung und Geometrie des Materials ab, die Schnelligkeit vom Materal bzw. dem Materialmix und der Kunst des Blankbäckers. Das beides wirkt auf das Feeling der Rute. Da nicht sauber zu unterscheiden führt zu viel aneinandervorbeireden. Soweit zur Theorie. Entscheidend ist eben "für welche Fischerei", gibt keine pauschal guten oder schlechten Ruten.
Zur Praxis kann Dir da mad vielleicht noch weiteres sagen, der kennt da mehr der neuen Ruten als ich. #h


----------



## schroe (12. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@singer, 
die Ursache für die Unterschiede hat Det verständlich erklärt.

Steif/weich: Wieviel Kraft benötige ich, eine Rute in Pos. X zu krümmen?

Schnell/ langsam: Wie lange benötigt die Rute um aus einer Biegung X, wieder in die Ausgangsposition zurück zu schnellen.

Spitzenaktion: Extrem-Klassiker, die Feederrute. Sie hat eine Spitzenaktion. Übst du "Twitchbwegungen" mit ihr aus, bewegt sich zunächst nur die Spitze, der Blank steht noch wie eine Eins. Was die Spitze im Moment der Schwingung macht, wirst du blind nicht erspüren. Die Information erreicht dein Handgelenk zunächst nicht. Werden deine Twitches dann härter und die "Dämpfungsleistung" der Feederspitze ist ausgereizt, dann geht das Signal erst an den Blank weiter und erreicht den Angler. Jetzt schwippt oder schwingt aber auch der gesamte Blank. 

Parbol/Semiparabol/Progressiv: Der Extrem-Klassiker, eine leichte Glas-Matchrute aus engl. Hause. Wenn du "Twitchbewegungen" durchführst, gerät der gesamte Blank in Schwingung und du wirst es im Handteil kräftig spüren, sie sendet Informationen aus der Spitze bis in deine Hand.
Weil die Match nun aber langsam und weich ist, wird sie lange brauchen um wieder zur "Ruhe" zu kommen. Sie sendet dir noch Informationen in dein Handgelenk, die an der Spitze nicht mehr existieren (der Twitch).

Wäre die Rute (Matchrute) jetzt steif, würdest du mehr Kraft benötigen, sie in Schwingung zu bringen. Wenn sie dann noch schnell ist, überträgt sie die Information aus der Spitze unmittelbar und beruhigt sich nach dem "senden" sofort wieder. Ergo, die Rute ist sofort nach dem Ereignis bereit, die nächste Information zu senden. Das "Senden" verläuft sowohl von Köder ->Angler, wie auch Angler (Twitchbewegung) -> Köder. Das nenne ich jetzt mal "direkt".

Ohne Schwingungen im Blank, über das Rückgrat hinaus, wirst du nie den Köder oder den Fisch wahrnehmen. Vielleicht war das ja die "Schwäche" deiner Sportex. Kurz gesagt, eine nach meiner Maßgabe gute Rute, arbeitet, aber schnell.


Steif ist nicht hart (darum steht die Steifheit einer Rute auch nicht im Zusammenhang mit dem WG) und schnell nicht zwangsläufig steif. Bsp.: Es gibt auch schnelle Matchruten, die sind aber auch nicht unbedingt "steif".

Die Übergänge (von-bis) der hier exempl. Extreme (spitzen-durchgehende Aktion) sind in der Realität fließend und häufig ist die Benennung eine Frage der pers. Definition.

Hm, sehr laienhaft erklärt, aber vielleicht verständlich.

Die VHF ist trotz relativ geringem WG sehr steif und verdammt schnell. Sie leitet die Bewegung vom Köder unmittelbar an den Angler weiter, ebenso direkt verhält es sich umgekehrt in Richtung Köder. Twitches "versacken" nicht in der Spitzenkrümmung, aber auch nicht in der Rückgratkrümmung. Wenn du einen Twitch ausgeführt hast, verharrt die VHF nicht, sondern steht bedingt durch ihre schnelle "Antwort", für den nächsten Ruck mit kompletter Performance sofort wieder bereit. 


Das ist dann allerdings schon die Praxis, mit Rute, Rolle, Schnur und Köder. Meiner Meinung nach DER entscheidende Indikator.



> Ich vergleiche halte Ruten, mit gleichen Wurfgewicht und Länge.



Eine Rute für ein eingegrenztes Einsatzgebiet, sollte bestimmte Eigenschaften erfüllen, unabhängig von Länge und WG. 
Eine 270 cm Winklepicker mit 40gr. WG ist bspw. ein schlechter Korrespondent zur VHF 45. 
Wieder ein Extrem zur Verdeutlichung|supergri .


----------



## rainer1962 (12. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

das habst du aber wunderbar erklärt Stefan 
da gibts trotz beziehungsweise gerade wegen der "laienhaften" erklärung nix mehr dazu zu sagen ;-)


----------



## singer (12. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Bin schon viel schlauer, was aber heißt schwabbelig?
Der Blank ist noch nicht für den nächsten Twitch bereit und gibt den Impuls des zweite Twitches nicht mehr richtig wieder?

Warum ich gefragt habe ist, ein Kollege hat sich in den USA eine 266cm lange Loomis Spin -40gr. gekauft. Anfangs fand ich sie toll, dann aber viel mir auf das sie nach einem Twitch in der Spitze sehr schnell wieder in die Ausgangsposition schnellte, ausgenommen ganz leichte mini Wackler der Spitze die wohl durch die sehr dünne Spitze kammen. 
Der Twitch ging dann über den Blank bis zum Kork über. Man konnte das alles am Rollenhalter spüren. Doch dieses Nachwackeln, so dachte ich ist wohl ein Zeichen für einen schlechten Blank. Ich dachte der Blank verbiegt sich, vor allem in der Spitze, schnellt wieder zurück und das war es dann. Das habe ich aus euren Beschreibungen herausgelesen. So dachte ich zumindestens. 
Also ist der Blank garnicht so schlecht. Ich hatte im Laden einen Vergleich angestellt. Alles gleiche länge 2,7m und Wg. bis 40gr.
Wie schon geschrieben die Sportex war extrem hart und eher langsam.  
Die Aspire war schneller als die Sportex aber auch nicht so schnell. Dafür nicht so hart und es gab kein Nachschwingen. 
Die Lesath war genauso super schnell, und hat genau das nachschwingen wo von ich sprach, hielt das einfach für nicht richtig. Auch wegen der Beschreibungen vorher. Deshalb die Frage hier. 

Ich habe das wohl verwechselt mit Steif und Hart.

Kann man den die VHF 9' -45gr.  mit einer Lesath 270cm MH vergleichen?
Schnelligkeit, Steifheit, Härte und vorallem das Nachschwingen? 
Die Loomis war vom Verhalten her wie die Lesath, etwas anders natürlich aber das Nachschwingen exakt gleich. Und das interessiert mich bei der VHF jetzt mal im Vergleich.


----------



## schroe (12. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi singer,
die Lesath kenne ich nur aus dem Prospekt. Bisher habe ich allerdings keine Rute gefunden, die der VHF 45 irgendwie ähnelt. Vielleicht der Diaflash 15-40? Trotzdem anders. Schneller,.....steifer?! Schlanker, leichter.

Meine Unterscheidung "steif" und "hart" ist keine Legaldefinitionen. Ich wollte nur deutlich machen, dass es gewaltige Unterschiede in Eigenheiten, wie auch Eignungen zwischen Ruten gibt, welche sich nominal, "qua Bezeichnung" zunächst ähnlich scheinen. Welches Adjektiv man nun legitim für die jeweilige Eigenheit verwendet,......???? Sehr schwer.

Ruteneigenheiten finde ich an sich sehr umständlich zu umschreiben, anderen geht es wohl ähnlich, sonst gäbe es weniger "strittige" Diskussionen hier auf dem Board. Weiterhin hat jeder so seine Präferenzen in der Vorzugswahl für sein Gerät.
An der Aspire stört mich bspw. beim Twitchen eines Wobblers, dass ich das Gefühl habe in ein Gummiband zu schlagen und der "Schlag" nur als leichter "Pup" auf den Wobbler weitergeleitet wird. Eine kontrollierte und attraktive Köderführung kann man sich damit, beim Wobbeln wohl schenken. Darum bezeichne ich sie für das Twitchen als zu schwabbelig. Im Laden, beim "Probeschwippen" mutete das anders an. 
Für das Spinnfischen auf Forellen finde ich sie hingegen klasse. 

Wann sich welcher Blank nun wo wie verhält, das "Feeling" einer Rute, wird man hier im Board nur schwerlich, genau transportieren können. Wichtig ist, so zumindest meine Haltung, das man eine Empfehlung für die Eignung wiedergeben kann und es vielleicht noch möglichst genau begründet, am besten nach erfolgter Praxis.

Die Loomis deines Kumpels wird schon in Ordnung sein. Jedenfalls kein schlechter Blank. 
Die Frage ist nur, wofür ist sie geeignet. Loomis macht sich bei der Rutenentwicklung bekanntermaßen Gedanken über Zweck und Verwendung des Geräts. Dafür, wofür sie gebaut wurde, dafür wird sie sicher taugen.


----------



## mad (12. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus singer,



> Kann man den die VHF 9' -45gr. mit einer Lesath 270cm MH vergleichen?
> Schnelligkeit, Steifheit, Härte und vorallem das Nachschwingen?
> Die Loomis war vom Verhalten her wie die Lesath, etwas anders natürlich aber das Nachschwingen exakt gleich. Und das interessiert mich bei der VHF jetzt mal im Vergleich.



hatte vor ca 4 wochen eine lesath 270cm H zuhaus, war aber leider nicht damit fischen. ich würde die vhf 9' -45gr eher mit der lesath H vergleichen wobei ich finde das die vhf schneller und härter ist, aber nicht viel.
die lesath serie ist aber spitzenmäßig super.#6 



> was aber heißt schwabbelig?



schwabbelig ist für mich, wie bei einer kuh der schwanz immer ein hin und her.#d 



> Ruteneigenheiten finde ich an sich sehr umständlich zu umschreiben, anderen geht es wohl ähnlich



#6 ja stefan,#6 



> Der Blank ist noch nicht für den nächsten Twitch bereit und gibt den Impuls des zweite Twitches nicht mehr richtig wieder?



im bereich jerken, twitchen usw kann dir sicher rainer, schroe .... weiter helfen. bekomme erst im herbst von rainer eine woche lang einen lehrgang in schweden in jerken-twitchen.


----------



## rainer1962 (13. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> im bereich jerken, twitchen usw kann dir sicher rainer, schroe .... weiter helfen. bekomme erst im herbst von rainer eine woche lang einen lehrgang in schweden in jerken-twitchen.


Naja ich würde sagen Marc gibt uns beiden einen Lehrgang :m


----------



## rainer1962 (13. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

wenn ich erlich bin, hab ichs fürs leichte twitchen auch noch nicht "meine" Rute gefunden. Die Tusk die ich habe ist schon mal nicht schlecht, ich konnte sie aber noch nicht richtig testen. Ich würde sie in etwa mit der VT Spin vergleichen, bin gerade auf der Suche nach meiner Rute für die kleinen Illex Wobbler dafür ist sie vielleicht etwas zu weich. In dem Bereich schwebt mir die neue Illex Hard Bait vor. (Shroe kennst du die????)
Schwabbelig würde ich so definieren:
Nach einem twitch braucht der Blank bis er wieder steht, in dieser Zeit  ist er nicht für eine neue Aktion bereit. Das "Nachschwingen" besser vibrieren, des gesamten Blankes muß eigentlich sein, sonst würde der Blank die Aktionen des Köders nicht weitergeben. Im Prinzip, unten kommt die Köderaktion am Handgelenk an und die neue Aktion wird eigentl. schon wieder durchgeführt. Das versteh ich unter schnell. Der G Loomis Blank ist bestimmt ein toller Blank, nur halt für die jeweilige Art des Kunstköderfischens.


----------



## singer (13. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Das "Nachschwingen" besser vibrieren, des gesamten Blankes muß eigentlich sein, sonst würde der Blank die Aktionen des Köders nicht weitergeben.


 
Und das hat die VHF auch? Fragt sich nur wie stark, vergleichbar mit Lesath und Loomis? Oder schwächer.


----------



## mad (13. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus singer,

glaube so kommen wir nicht weiter. welche rute für welche fischerei suchst du genau? eine zum jerken-twitchen oder eine für spinner und wobbler und in welcher größe sind deine köder? oder ich schicke dir mal verschiedene harrison blanks und andere zum testen.#h 



> rainer1962,
> wenn ich erlich bin, hab ichs fürs leichte twitchen auch noch nicht "meine" Rute gefunden. Die Tusk die ich habe ist schon mal nicht schlecht, ich konnte sie aber noch nicht richtig testen. Ich würde sie in etwa mit der VT Spin vergleichen, bin gerade auf der Suche nach meiner Rute für die kleinen Illex Wobbler dafür ist sie vielleicht etwas zu weich. In dem Bereich schwebt mir die neue Illex Hard Bait vor. (Shroe kennst du die????)



bekomme diese woche neue blanks, wenn ich die aufgebaut habe schicke ich sie dir und marc zum testen. ist alles dabei von leicht bis schwer.#6


----------



## singer (13. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hauptsächlich Wobbler mit 7-15gr(max.12cm). und Gufis oder Twister 8/9/10cm. Das sind die Teile mit denen ich fische. Das maximale Gewicht liegt bei ca.30gr ist aber eher selten. Deswegen auch die Suche nach Ruten mit Wg. 40-45gr. 
Habe schon vieles in der Hand gehabt, aber nichts was mir zugesagt hat. 
Sportex galt vom Namen her als die Nr. 1, in der Hand war das ein Besenstiel. Schrecklich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				singer schrieb:
			
		

> Sportex galt vom Namen her als die Nr. 1, in der Hand war das ein Besenstiel. Schrecklich.


Müßtest schon sagen welche, sogar die Länge ist wesentlich. Sonst kann man darunter alles mögliche verstehen :g 
Ich kann zu Harrison beitragen, daß eine VT 3,00m 30-75g sehr wohl auch mit kleineren Wobblern etc. richtig gut geht und ein tolles Feeling rüberbringt.


----------



## rainer1962 (14. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				singer schrieb:
			
		

> Hauptsächlich Wobbler mit 7-15gr(max.12cm). und Gufis oder Twister 8/9/10cm. Das sind die Teile mit denen ich fische. Das maximale Gewicht liegt bei ca.30gr ist aber eher selten. Deswegen auch die Suche nach Ruten mit Wg. 40-45gr.
> Habe schon vieles in der Hand gehabt, aber nichts was mir zugesagt hat.
> Sportex galt vom Namen her als die Nr. 1, in der Hand war das ein Besenstiel. Schrecklich.


Ist halt schon ein recht breites Spektrum, willst du im Stillwasser oder im Fluß fischen. Die Wobbler "twitchen" oder "normal" führen. Tieftauchende, oder flschlaufende usw.......
Ich denke als "allrounder" in der Klasse die Vt oder Vhf wäre nicht schlecht, je nachdem ob dus "weicher" magst oder nicht , wobei weich bei ner Harison eh relativ ist ;-)


----------



## rainer1962 (14. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Müßtest schon sagen welche, sogar die Länge ist wesentlich. Sonst kann man darunter alles mögliche verstehen :g
> Ich kann zu Harrison beitragen, daß eine VT 3,00m 30-75g sehr wohl auch mit kleineren Wobblern etc. richtig gut geht und ein tolles Feeling rüberbringt.


stimmt schon aber die Allrounder Spinne (egal welche Marke) wirds NIE geben 
das haben wir alle schon gemerkt #6 
deshalb haben die meisten von uns auch mehrere verschiedene Ruten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt schon aber die Allrounder Spinne (egal welche Marke) wirds NIE geben


Allrounder ##  Spinne |licht mal den Teufel nicht an die Wand, das wäre ja schlimm  ;+ 



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> das haben wir alle schon gemerkt #6
> deshalb haben die meisten von uns auch mehrere verschiedene Ruten.


Genau #6 , für jeden Fisch und Köder die angepaßte Rute, das wäre doch sonst voll langweilig - ist stell mir grad vor ich könnte/dürfte nix mehr shoppen und probieren weil die ultimative Rute da wäre #t . 

Ohwe ;+  :m

Für mich heißt eine gewisse Universalität immer Reserve und zusätzliche Chance: Wenn ich mit einer Hechtspinnrute und dazu noch nur einer einzigen unterwegs bin, dann ist es natürlich schon fein wenn diese auch einen sehr kleinen Wobbler in ein Rudel raubende Barsche platzieren kann und das nicht nur eine "Luftnummer" wird, diese Rute mir also auch Chancennutzung erlaubt. Braucht sie aber nicht 1a zu können, mittelprächtig reicht, wenn ich es beabsichtig hätte wäre eh eine andere Rute dafür dabei.

Wobei nochmal zu dem NIE nachgedacht: Wenn jemand einen Steckbaukasten wie es das mit den variablen mehreren Spitzenteilen ja schon gibt, zusätzlich auch noch durch Steckungen und Inlays innerhalb der Rutenteilen zur Aktionsveränderung anbieten würde, dann könnte das schon eine echte Universalrute werden, wenn eben auch noch sehr dünne neue Materialien und ultrapräzise Fertigung zur Verfügung stehen (ständen). Insofern ist das mit dem NIE so eine Sache. Aber gut finden bräuchte man so eine Rute trotzdem nicht. :g |supergri


----------



## rainer1962 (14. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

stimmt schon mit dem Baukasten nur:
dann haste genauso viel Gerödel dabei wie wenn du gleich 3 Ruten mitnimmst und die Rolle mit der jeweiligen Schnur sollte man dann auch nicht vergessen, dann muß man halt immer wieder umbauen, der raubende Barschschwarm ist dann aber weg. Dann lieber gleich mit 3 fertig montierten ans Wasser ;-)
und weiter testen und suchen!!!!!!#6  Das macht mir eigentlich am meisten Spass:m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann lieber gleich mit 3 fertig montierten ans Wasser ;-)
> und weiter testen und suchen!!!!!!#6  Das macht mir eigentlich am meisten Spass:m


sehe ich auch so #6  und mach das auch meist.


----------



## singer (14. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Also Fisch sollte der Zander sein. Rhein und Ruhr sind die Flüsse. Tauchtiefe bis 3meter. Twitchen oder normal führen. Eher twitchen, kommt aber auch auf den Köder an. Wie schon geschrieben:
Hauptsächlich Wobbler mit 7-15gr(max.12cm). und Gufis oder Twister 8/9/10cm. Das sind die Teile mit denen ich fische. Das maximale Gewicht liegt bei ca.30gr ist aber eher selten.

PS: Mad wenn das ein Angebot sein sollte, würde ich es gerne annehmen. Wenn nicht ist auch nicht schlimm.


----------



## mad (14. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> singer,
> PS: Mad wenn das ein Angebot sein sollte, würde ich es gerne annehmen. Wenn nicht ist auch nicht schlimm.



klar warum nicht.#6 
vom schreiben kommen wir nicht weiter, aber es wird nicht leicht sein einen blank zu finden der für beides perfekt ist. zum gufifischen und wobbler normal führen wird dir bestimmt der harrison blank gefallen.|wavey: 
versand zurück mußt du übernehmen.#6 
schreib mir eine pn mit deiner anschrift usw den rest klären wir so.#h


----------



## rainer1962 (14. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

also wenn du wirklich mit Gufis und Twister im Rhein fischen willst, und dort auch Grundkontakt (vernünftiges führen am Grund) haben willst, dann ist die 45er nicht so das ideale, du kannst zwar die größeren Gummis mit der 45er ebenfalls fischen, aber großartige Sprünge, die im Sommer durchaus angebracht sind, sind da nicht drin!!!!! Denn im Rhein brauchste Köpfe bis zu 22gr! je nach Kehrströmung. Ich würde da lieber auf die 75er zurückgreifen, mit der kannste die besagten Wobbler ebenfalls führen. Ich nehm an du willst die Wobler hauptsächlich in der Dämmerung und Nachts an den Steinpackungen entlang arbeiten lassen!!! Die 75er wirft Wobbler um 10cm noch sehr gut ohne dass du peitschen musst und Gefahr läufst dass sie sich überschlagen. Hast aber mit der 75er mehr Reserven und kannst die Gufis und Twister besser führen vorausgesetzt du möchtest die Gummis nicht nur durchkurbeln und hast nur 5-10gr Köpfe drauf. Ich hab mir auch erst die 75er für den Rhein geholt und ebenfalls Wobbler gefischt und etliche Zander gefangen!!! Hatte keinen Ausstieg der auf ne harte Rute zurückzuführen war, obwohl und das ist dir ja sicher bekannt, gerade die Zander sehr flach beissen, mitunder in der Nacht auf den Wobbler hämmern wenn du gerade im Begriff bist den rauszuheben. Also überlege es dir


----------



## squirell (14. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Rainer,

ich fische die kleineren Illex-Wobbler (Chubby, Cherry, Squirrel) mit der Shimano Lesath 210 und bin sehr zufrieden. Diese Rute ist sogar noch schneller als eine im Vergleich gefischte 190 Ashura.

Grüße
Carsten


----------



## rainer1962 (15. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Squirell,
ja die Lesath ist schon ein feines Rütchen, ich kann sie aber nicht beurteilen, da ich sie noch nicht gefischt habe. Habe gestern mit MAD telefoniert, er erwartet ein paar neue Blanks unter anderem für das Twitchen.


----------



## mad (15. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Squirell,
> ja die Lesath ist schon ein feines Rütchen, ich kann sie aber nicht beurteilen, da ich sie noch nicht gefischt habe. Habe gestern mit MAD telefoniert, er erwartet ein paar neue Blanks unter anderem für das Twitchen.



@ rainer,#6 #6 #6 

hab heute noch mal wegen den blanks telefoniert und bekomme (hoffe bald) welche in 2,10m im bereich +/- 20-30gr. für das twitchen. hab genau erklärt wie die sein sollen in aktion usw (illex). der eine blank wie gestern besprochen wird extra in 2,10m angefertigt zum testen.#6


----------



## rainer1962 (15. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

das ist ja mal ne geile Nachricht ;-)


----------



## Bernhard* (20. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi zusammen!

Mein Spezl Jürgen (Moped) und ich waren am Samstag bei MAD zum begutachten der VHF-Blanks - insbesondere des 5/30er-Blanks.

Der ist ja absolut super!!!  :l 
Und die Alu-Rollenhalter sind in Echt (an der Rute) auch noch viel schöner. Ausserdem gibts da noch ne Überraschung, aber das überlass ich dem lieben MAD.

War ein toller Fachsimpel-Nachmittag beim MAD in Saal a. d. Donau. Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen. Ich hab halt das Glück, dass ich nur 1,5 Stunden zu fahren hab :m .

Ganz interessant war auch der Vergleich Blechpeitsche-Blank zu Twisterpeitsche-Blank. Da merkt man schon beim genauen hinsehen, dass das unterschiedliche Blanks sind......


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz interessant war auch der Vergleich Blechpeitsche-Blank zu Twisterpeitsche-Blank. Da merkt man schon beim genauen hinsehen, dass das unterschiedliche Blanks sind......


Na, und taugen die jetzt was besonderes oder sind die inzwischen von den neuen Harrisons ausmanöveriert? :m 
bisher hielten sich die "Testfischer" hier ja ziemlich bedeckt! |kopfkrat


----------



## Bernhard* (20. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Na, und taugen die jetzt was besonderes oder sind die inzwischen von den neuen Harrisons ausmanöveriert? :m
> bisher hielten sich die "Testfischer" hier ja ziemlich bedeckt! |kopfkrat


 
Welche meinst Du? Die Blech- oder die Twisterpeitsche?

Mit meiner Blechpeitsche bin ich super zufrieden.:l 
Ausmaövriert wäre diese von der VHF 30/75 nur worden, wenn ich sie ausschliesslich für Gummis nützen würde. Dem ist aber nicht so - fische nämlich auch viel mit Blinker. Ausserdem wollt ich einfach unbedingt eine haben. |rolleyes 

Wer ne Twisterpeitsche bekommen hat weiss ich nicht....


----------



## rainer1962 (20. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ich habe ja nen BP Bericht veröffentlicht


----------



## rainer1962 (20. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

#h 





			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Welche meinst Du? Die Blech- oder die Twisterpeitsche?
> 
> Mit meiner Blechpeitsche bin ich super zufrieden.:l
> Ausmaövriert wäre diese von der VHF 30/75 nur worden, wenn ich sie ausschliesslich für Gummis nützen würde. Dem ist aber nicht so - fische nämlich auch viel mit Blinker. Ausserdem wollt ich einfach unbedingt eine haben. |rolleyes
> ...


wenn es nicht darum ginge dass du eine haben wolltest, hättest du für Blinker auch die VT nehmen können #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe ja nen BP Bericht veröffentlicht


Wo? hab ich wohl was nicht mitbekommen? #c

(In deinen erstellten Threads von diesem Jahr ist auch nicht zu sehn)


----------



## rainer1962 (20. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

irgendwo im Thread


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

thx und Superbericht! #6 

auch ganz was anderes, als wenn ein Testfischer von seiner Uralt-Tele-Spinne auf eine Blechpeitsche umsteigt und dann in den höchsten Tönen schwelgt!  :q :q :q


----------



## Bernhard* (20. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> thx und Superbericht! #6
> 
> auch ganz was anderes, als wenn ein Testfischer von seiner Uralt-Tele-Spinne auf eine Blechpeitsche umsteigt und dann in den höchsten Tönen schwelgt!  :q :q :q



Hoffe Du meinst nicht mich! Hatte vorher die Sportex Black Arrow DeLuxe |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

nene, das war schon woanders zu lesen   wirklich so wie ich das schreibe, und das ist dann schon ein Stück amüsant. |supergri Die meisten hier bewegen sich ja eher ein bischen sehr im "crazy"-Bereich und investieren darin viel Herzblut, zumindest im Vergleich zum Durchschnittsangler.


----------



## Bernhard* (20. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Auf Mad´s Homepage sind jetzt übrigens auch Bilder vom neuen, limitierten, cobaltblauen VHF-Blank und den Alu-Rollenhaltern:

www.mads-rutenbau.de

#6


----------



## rainer1962 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> nene, das war schon woanders zu lesen  wirklich so wie ich das schreibe, und das ist dann schon ein Stück amüsant. |supergri Die meisten hier bewegen sich ja eher ein bischen sehr im "crazy"-Bereich und investieren darin viel Herzblut, zumindest im Vergleich zum Durchschnittsangler.


 
ein bisschen crazy ist wohl etwas tief gegriffen oder???? Herzblut sicher aber auch ne Menge Geld um das Richtige zu finden ;-)
was solls ist nun mal unser Hobby! Andere geben ne Menge für die Modelleisenbahn o.ä. aus. Ich finde die Leute die soviel investieren, denen geht es primär darum möglichst viel und möglichst neues Tackle zu fischen und zu testen, wobei es egal ist wieviel dabei gefangen wird, das ist dann einfach ein doller Nebeneffekt und stellt sich zwangsläufig ein es sei denn wir testen im Schwimmbad   so geht es mir auf alle Fälle#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Man muß da vielleicht auch noch ein wenig unterscheiden, was auch in vielen anderen Diskussionen hilfreich wäre  

1. Angeln als Camping, einfach nur draußen sein
2. Angeln als Fischjagd für den Speiseplan
3. Angeln als Kapitalenjagd
4. Angeln als intensives Hobby mit Gerätetechnik.

Dem Angler zu 1. ist das Gerät ziemlich egal, halt irgendwas.
Bei 2. muß es nur funktionieren und am besten zuverlässig, einfach und effizient, möglichst nicht so teuer. Kann man aber auch zum Fischer oder einer Fischzucht gehen, Hauptsache ordentlich und frisch.
Unter dem Anspruch von 3.  kann es schon mal nicht gut genug im Sinne von stabil und zuverlässig sein. Und die Ausdauer muß das auch noch hergeben, weil sowas ist langwierig. Die Erwartung macht es spannend.
Dem Angler zu 4.  soll es schließlich auch noch maximalen Spaß machen, das Gerät selber und dessen Benutzung bringt schon seinen ganz eigenen Spaß. Hab ich noch was/welche vergessen? |kopfkrat 

Ich bekenne mich zu 1.-4. :m Eine gute Rute hilft mir bei 2.-4.
Zwischen 3. und 4. liegt z.B. auch der Unterschied KöFi vs. Kunstköder.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Und noch was zur Auflockerung:

Die Haushaltshilfe zu Herrn Meier: "Kommen Sie schnell, ihre Frau liegt 
ohnmächtig im Wohnzimmer! Sie hat einen Zettel in der Hand und ein 
längliches Paket neben sich." "Na, endlich", strahlt Herr Meier, "meine 
neue Kohlefaserrute ist angekommen."


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich hab mal ne Frage speziell an die Fans und den Rutenbauer:

Wie sieht das mit Einschleifen einer Übersteckverbindung aus, gerade auch bei Harrison-Blanks die ja nicht verzapft sind. Ich bin über ein Bild gestolpert, das so einen "simulierten" Zapfen zeigt und ein VT-75 Blank sein soll. Macht das Sinn, diesen anzuschleifen, was ja nebenbei auch noch die Übersteckung verlängert? |kopfkrat  Ich habe bei einigen Ruten die sehr glatte Übersteckverbindung mal ganz fein angerauht, das macht schon eine bessere Andruckverbindung und verbessert das einteilige Gefühl. Aber so richtig die Farbe, den Lack und die Oberfläche runterschleifen? #t 

http://i17.ebayimg.com/04/i/06/9f/60/e8_1_b.JPG


----------



## Jan0487 (24. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Da wurde einfach ca. 2cm lang gebunden und Lackiert... das sieht dann aus als wenn es eine Zapfenverbindung ist. Sind halt so kleine Tricks |supergri 

Mfg Jan


----------



## Pernod (24. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Jan

Das ändert aber nichts daran,dass der Blank angeschliffen wurde.

(Oder wurde als kleiner Trick Schleiflack verwendet :q )


----------



## mad (30. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@all,

habe gerade meine rollenhalter und abschlußkappen vom lasern bekommen. 
sind extra für die harrison vhf, sehen in natura besser aus als auf den foto.#6 
http://img70.*ih.us/img70/1323/rollenhalter19kf.png

hab einen alu-rollenhalter zum testen auch mal lasern lassen und der schaut gleich noch besser aus.
http://img56.*ih.us/img56/5171/rollenhalter67ok.jpg

und hier ist der alu-rollenhalter in blau für meine harrison vhf in blau, lasse die rollenhalter alle lasern. diese ruten mit den rollenhalter wird man sicher so schnell nirgends finden.
http://img20.*ih.us/img20/3580/rollenhalter101ht.jpg


----------



## rainer1962 (30. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

sieht geil aus Robert....
wo ist denn die blaue Abschlusskappe???


----------



## klee (30. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi ,

so habe heute meine Harrison VHF Spin  30-75g in coboltblau bekommen:l das Design :l ich gebe sie nie wieder her#d #d 
Jetzt muß Sie nur noch zeigen das es zurecht eine Traumrute für,s gummiangeln ist.Habe mal Fotos beigefügt ,Mad hat ja vieleicht noch bessere zum zeigen.


Kann echt nur sagen  Top Qualität MAD  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Das war nicht die letzte Rute#6 

Gruß und vielen Dank sagt Swen(KLEE)

ICH LIEBE SIE ,MEINE NEUE HARRISON


----------



## bolli (30. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ihr seid ja alle Fetischisten.....


----------



## Bernhard* (31. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				klee schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ,
> 
> so habe heute meine Harrison VHF Spin  30-75g in coboltblau bekommen:l das Design :l ich gebe sie nie wieder her#d #d
> Jetzt muß Sie nur noch zeigen das es zurecht eine Traumrute für,s gummiangeln ist.Habe mal Fotos beigefügt ,Mad hat ja vieleicht noch bessere zum zeigen.
> ...



Mit "Gold Cermet" und Stella....na, da ist das Geld zu Hause!!
Wunderschöne Rute!
Bin schon auf meine gespannt!!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				klee schrieb:
			
		

> so habe heute meine Harrison VHF Spin  30-75g in coboltblau bekommen:l


Sieht wirklich Klasse aus #6 ,  gerade die Gold-Verzierung an den Bindungen zum blau. Ist das wirklich so dunkel, das blau vom Blank oder täuscht der Farbeindruck, evtl. auch auf mad's Bildern, wo ja auch der Rollenhalter und das geblitzte Blankfoto viel heller aussieht, alles mehr gen türkis. |kopfkrat 
Ist aber immer schlecht zu beurteilen mit den Farbtönen auf Fotos.

Die rosa Schnur paßt aber nun wirklich nicht zum blau! #d :q Sowas kann man nur an einer Rosarute fischen


----------



## mad (31. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> AngelDet,
> Ist das wirklich so dunkel, das blau vom Blank oder täuscht der Farbeindruck, evtl. auch auf mad's Bildern



servus angeldet,

der blank ist sehr dunkel und kommt nur auf den fotos oft heller raus. mit den fotos ob blank oder rollenhalter ist immer so eine sache.
ich kann nur sagen das die harrison in blau vom klee eine der schönsten rute ist die ich gebaut habe.:k die gold cermet ringe schauen auf diesen blank besser aus wie auf den grauen, und bin mir jetzt schon sicher die rute mit den blauen ringen und rollenhalter usw wird genauso genial und perfekt aussehen.
baue ende nächste woche wenn die rollenhalter vom lasern zurück sind die erste harrison in komplett blau, ringe-rollenhalter usw.:k


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> der blank ist sehr dunkel und kommt nur auf den fotos oft heller raus. mit den fotos ob blank oder rollenhalter ist immer so eine sache.


Dann ist das ja erstklassig #6 dunkelblau, mag das sehr


----------



## rainer1962 (31. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

und was ist mit der Stahlblauen Abschlusskappe??????????????????????????????????????????????
@Klee
die rosa fireline,wertet das Rütchen echt ab....
ne goile Harisson und ne Stella und dann so eine Schnur...............
dasist wie ein 600er Maibach mit 155er Reifen ;-)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@klee
Hab mir mal erlaubt deine Rolle neu zu "bespulen", paßt doch gleich viel besser :m


----------



## fishcat (31. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> und was ist mit der Stahlblauen Abschlusskappe??????????????????????????????????????????????
> @Klee
> die rosa fireline,wertet das Rütchen echt ab....
> ne goile Harisson und ne Stella und dann so eine Schnur...............
> dasist wie ein 600er Maibach mit 155er Reifen ;-)


 
Sorry, 
aber ich fische genau die gleiche Combo (VHF anthrazit, Stella & Fireline pink)
und finde das optisch klasse !
Über Geschmack läßt sich sicher streiten, aber viel Sinn macht eine blaue Schnur zur blauen VHF nun wirklich nicht, von der besch.... Bißerkennung mal ganz zu schweigen....
Da pinke oder neongelbe Schnur inzwischen genauso zum Gufieren gehört wie die VHF, gehört die Schnur natürlich auch aufs Foto.:m


----------



## rainer1962 (31. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

fishcat,
war doch nur ein spässchen :q 
ist halt so meine Art ein wenig zu "frotzeln" #q 
aber du hast eine andere Combo #6 
du hast antrazith und klee ne koboldblaue:k 
ausserdem über Geschmack lässt sich NICHT streiten, da jeder einen anderen hat|wavey: 
also nix für ungut, ist halt einfach so meine Art


----------



## Bolle (31. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo zusammen,
hatte heute das Glück die Rute von unserem "Kleechen" mal genau unter die Lupe zu nehmen...:l :l :l ...mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein.
Mad...ich glaube wir werden uns demnächst mal unterhalten müssen...ich kann mit etwas Beunruhigung zugeben, das ich so ziemlich ganz schön schlimm dolle *angefixt* bin.
Goiles Teil.


----------



## Adrian* (31. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@mad

Was kann man den der VHF 45-90g so zumuten??


----------



## mad (31. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> rainer1962,
> und was ist mit der Stahlblauen Abschlusskappe???????????????????????????????????? ??????????



sorry rainer aber hier gibts noch probleme, zur zeit wollen die eine so große abnahme wenn die in blau angefertigt werden sollen. kommen vielleicht noch aber zur zeit nicht. schaut aber genauso perfekt mit der schwarzen kappe aus.#6 



> Bolle,
> Mad...ich glaube wir werden uns demnächst mal unterhalten müssen...ich kann mit etwas Beunruhigung zugeben, das ich so ziemlich ganz schön schlimm dolle angefixt bin.
> Goiles Teil.



danke bolle,
hat mir persönlich selber sehr gut gefallen dieser bau.|wavey: 
bin normal kein freund von zierrand usw aber da schaut das schon super aus.
freue mich wenn ich dir eine bauen soll, aber kann dir jetzt schon sagen das es ein wenig dauern wird. bin voll bis ende mai mit bestellungen, und zur zeit sehr viele anfragen und bestellungen.|wavey: 



> Adrian*,
> 
> @mad
> 
> Was kann man den der VHF 45-90g so zumuten??



servus adrian,

die vhf 45-90gr hat mehr dampf als eine BP.


----------



## rainer1962 (31. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> .|wavey:
> 
> servus adrian,
> 
> die vhf 45-90gr hat mehr dampf als eine BP.


 
wollte er DAS wissen???????


----------



## mad (31. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> rainer1962,
> wollte er DAS wissen???????



keine ahnung#c , aber adrian weiß was in einer bp steckt darum habe ich es mit der verglichen.#6


----------



## rainer1962 (31. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

naja Blechpeitsche und was drin steckt.....
meine Meinung kennst de ja!


----------



## squirell (31. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> servus angeldet,
> 
> der blank ist sehr dunkel und kommt nur auf den fotos oft heller raus. mit den fotos ob blank oder rollenhalter ist immer so eine sache.
> ich kann nur sagen das die harrison in blau vom klee eine der schönsten rute ist die ich gebaut habe.:k die gold cermet ringe schauen auf diesen blank besser aus wie auf den grauen, und bin mir jetzt schon sicher die rute mit den blauen ringen und rollenhalter usw wird genauso genial und perfekt aussehen.
> baue ende nächste woche wenn die rollenhalter vom lasern zurück sind die erste harrison in komplett blau, ringe-rollenhalter usw.:k


 
Hallo mad,

hoffentlich meine?!:m 

Klee´s Rute ist ein Gedicht.:l :l :l 

Grüße
Carsten


----------



## rainer1962 (31. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

aber jeder wie ers mag.............


----------



## rainer1962 (31. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

so jetzt zu meiner!!!!!
-45gr 270 koboldblau, 6+1 low rider gold cermit (falls es die nicht gibt: low rider verchromt. Bei Gold Cermit goldene Zierwicklung, bei chrom silber. 
oberes Griffstück. der letzte (der aussieht wie ein Knuppel) auf dem zweiten Bild bei Mads Homepage
unteres Griffstück geteilt Kork. 
Rollenhalter:
bei Gold blau, bei chrom silber!!!! Und natürlich mit Gewinde nach oben montiert
Abschlusskappe
bei gold  goldene Abschlusskappe
bei chrom silberne bzw chromkappe


----------



## Adrian* (31. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@mad

Auch so Bruchsicher? Also meinst du die könnte auch nen Wels verkraften? Sorry das ich das jetzt so frage...
Weiß eigentlich kaum was über die VHF, dass interresse ist allerdings sehr groß....


----------



## rainer1962 (31. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

adrian wie goß soll denn der Wels sein???


----------



## Adrian* (31. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Bei uns am Rhein liegt der Durchschnitt bei 1,10 - 1,40m...
Die werden oft nur beim Zanderangeln mit Köder'n um die 8-10cm gefangen oder gehakt...
Und das nicht mal wenig, davon werden allerdings nicht viele gelandet wegen den dünnen Schnüren, wenn man hier einen fragt bekommt man immer das selbe erzählt


----------



## rainer1962 (31. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

also wie bei uns ;-)
für die Größe reicht die 75er aus mit ner gescheiten Rolle und ner gescheiten geflochtenen ist das kein Problem! Wenn du aber gezielt größere beangeln willst würd ich zur 120er VHF oder zur VT 150WG wechseln


----------



## Adrian* (31. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich suche ne Spinnrute die eigentlich alles abdeckt, Barsch, Zander, Hecht und auch mal en Wels...
Die Blechpeitsche ist mir aber zu teuer...


----------



## fishcat (31. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Ich suche ne Spinnrute die eigentlich alles abdeckt, Barsch, Zander, Hecht und auch mal en Wels...
> Die Blechpeitsche ist mir aber zu teuer...


 
Dann nimm´ die VHF 30/75, damit bist Du gut gerüstet.
Ich will zwar nicht behaupten, daß damit jeder 1,80m - Waller aus der Strömung gezogen werden kann, aber mit ein bißchen Geschick und Glück funktioniert selbst das.
Eine Allround-Spinnrute welche die verschiedensten und kapitalsten Fische abdeckt, muß noch erfunden werden, da ist auch die Blechpeitsche nicht das Non-plus-Ultra !


----------



## Adrian* (31. März 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ach, falls jemand intresse hat...
Ich habe hier ne fast neue Quantum Energie PTI 30, mit Ersatzspule usw.
Hat nur einen Kratzer am Rotor, preislich so 90-95euro...


----------



## mad (1. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Adrian*,
> Ich suche ne Spinnrute die eigentlich alles abdeckt, Barsch, Zander, Hecht und auch mal en Wels...
> Die Blechpeitsche ist mir aber zu teuer...



servus adrian,

auch eine bp ist nicht optimal zb. für barsch. eine spinnrute die alles und wenn möglich perfekt für barsch-waller ist gibt es nicht.#d  die vhf-serie ist groß da ist bestimmt ein blank dabei der für dich geeignet ist.#6 



> squirell,
> Hallo mad,
> 
> hoffentlich meine?!
> ...



servus carsten,

#d #d #d 

sorry, aber du mußt noch bißchen warten.#6 



> rainer1962,
> so jetzt zu meiner!!!!!



du immer mit deinen extra wünschen!!!#6


----------



## rainer1962 (1. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> du immer mit deinen extra wünschen!!!#6


 
naja Standardausführungen hab ich ja jetzt genug!!!! Ich will Dich halt auch auf die Probe stellen, sonst wirds dir zu langweilig :m 
wenn ich gerade dabei bin........
um Platz für neue Ruten zu schaffen......
Ich gebe eine VHF 75 gr Mads Standardausführungund eine halbe Saison eingefischte Rute ab. Robert hat sie im Dezember "überholt"


----------



## mad (1. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> rainer1962,
> um Platz für neue Ruten zu schaffen......
> Ich gebe eine VHF 75 gr Mads Standardausführungund eine halbe Saison eingefischte Rute ab. Robert hat sie im Dezember "überholt"



das ist ja dann normal meine erste rute die ich einen ab-boarder gebaut habe oder?


----------



## rainer1962 (1. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

das ist wohl so Robert,
vielleicht sollte ich sie als Unikat versteigern#6 
oder noch etwas länger aufheben um dann richtig Kohle zu machen#h 
als Sammlerstück


----------



## melis (1. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Wie führt ihr eure Wobbler mit der Harrison(Köderführung)? Nur ein gleichmäßiges einholen?


----------



## Adrian* (1. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@melis

Ich finde es besser Wobbler abwechselnt einzukurbeln, schnell-langsam-stoppen-schnell usw...
Ich finde gerade Hechte reizt das sehr, die meisten schnappen dann zu, wenn du nach einem kurzen stop weiter kurbelst.
So sind meine ehrfahrung...
Auch gut finde ich, die Wobbler Abend's an Buhnen zu zupfen...


----------



## rainer1962 (2. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				melis schrieb:
			
		

> Wie führt ihr eure Wobbler mit der Harrison(Köderführung)? Nur ein gleichmäßiges einholen?


du suchst doch eine Twitchbaitrute oder nicht???? Ist das der Hintergrund deiner Frage?


----------



## melis (2. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Unter anderem, es interessiert mich da einfach die Eigenschaften und später entscheide ich ob sich ein Kauf lohnt der Twitchbaitrute.

Ich frage aber auch weil ich hier nichts zu diesem Thema gefunden habe. Es heißt nur die perfekte Gufirute und man kann auch mit Wobblern fischen, aber ob man alle methoden damit fischen könnte sagt keiner. Oder wie man die Wobbler fischen kann.
Ist den das Zupfen von Adrian* nicht ähnlich dem twitchen?


----------



## rainer1962 (2. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ich weiß nicht wie Adrian zupft  ich glaub er beschleunigt über die Rolle, ist natürlich auch eine Form des "Twitchens" eigentl. ist Twitchen die leichte Form des Jerkens, wenn ich das so mal sagen darf. Die VHF ist die ideale Rute zum Gufieren, das hast du ja auch erkannt, natürlich kann man auch die Wobbler twitchen, dafür wiederum gibt es aber spezielle Ruten um das optimale am Köderspiel rauszuholen. Ich sage mal mit ner VT bekommst du 90-95% mit ner VHF 85-90% hin kommt ahlt immer drauf an, welche Wobbler welche Ansprüche usw. das ist nich so pauschal zu beantworten. Ich twitche auch Reef runner und Co mit der VHF. Also im Prinzip kannst du alle Methoden fischen, kommt halt immer auf den Anspruch an, ein Squirell, eine Real Bait o.ä. ist mit ner Ashura besser zum twitchen. Dafür taugt die Ashura nicht fürs Gummi. Wenn ich mir eine einzige Rute holen müsste, dann würd ich entweder die VT oder die VHF nehmnm WG richtet sich dabei nach den Ködern und dem Gewässer. Ich twitche und Wobble, sogar Eisen fische ich im Rhein mit der VHF 45WG


----------



## Adrian* (2. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Im grunde bekommen die Twitch und Jerkbaits ja über die Rute ihre Aktionen, z.b durch Schläge nach unten oder zur Seite...
Ich führe meine Wobbler aber wie Rainer schon sagte meist über die Rolle...
ich wollte mir vielleicht ne 2,10m oder 2,40m Rute mit ner kleinen multi holen nur für Wobbler, wisst ihr da was?


----------



## rainer1962 (2. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Im grunde bekommen die Twitch und Jerkbaits ja über die Rute ihre Aktionen, z.b durch Schläge nach unten oder zur Seite...
> Ich führe meine Wobbler aber wie Rainer schon sagte meist über die Rolle...
> ich wollte mir vielleicht ne 2,10m oder 2,40m Rute mit ner kleinen multi holen nur für Wobbler, wisst ihr da was?


 
Natürlich!!!!
erstens, welche Wobbler willste für welchen Zielfisch einsetzen und
zweitens wieviel willste denn ausgeben???


----------



## Adrian* (2. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Wobbler zwischen 5 und 15cm...
Zielfische Barsch, Zander und Rapfen und alles was im Rhein sonst noch so beisst...
Preislich vielleicht bis 150euro kommt immer drauf an...


----------



## rainer1962 (2. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

150 für Rute und Baitcaster????


----------



## Adrian* (2. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Mach mal ne combo und sagt den ungefähren preis wenn du was weisst, hab keine ahnung was sowas kostet...


----------



## rainer1962 (2. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hmmm...
wenns ne stationäre sein soll
hol die Ashura. Für den Rhein kannste da die 240er nehmen.

Du solltest bedenken, beim Multifischen sind die kleinen und leichten Köder diejenigen die schwer zu fischen sind. Also 5cm Wobbler für einen Anfänger würd ich nicht als Ideal bezeichnen. So ab 10-15gr Ködergewicht funktioniert das auch als Anfänger. Da kann ich die z.b eine Bass Tour ca 80€ mit ner Daiwa Viento ca 170€, oder ne Chronarch 101 ca 220€, empfehlen.
Ansonsten gibts da schon etliches....
die Illex 183 Hard Bait Versaitile mit ner Chronarch oder Calais, da biste dann halt mal ruckzuck 400-500€ los. Die Multifischerei fürs leichte hängt wesentlich von der Combo an sich ab.Wie gesagt ab 10gr aufwärts ist es leichter. Wie schnell soll den der Kauf stattfinden und wie sieht es mit ner Bestellung im Amiland oder in Japan aus??? Die haben da wesentl. mehr Auswahl.
Die Pezon und Michel soll auch nicht schlecht sein kenne ich aber nicht.


----------



## rainer1962 (2. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ adrian
wenn du noch warten kannst Robert ist da gerade was am bauen 
ansonsten lies mal hier durch stehen ne Menge Infos drin. Wie gesagt fürs grobere ist es einfach was zusammenzustellen. Die Bass tour in 190 und die Curado, da biste bei ca 250€ http://www.hechtfieber.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=910


----------



## Adrian* (2. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@rainer

Erstmal danke für deine tipp's ich werd mich mal genauer umgucken und hören...
Ich such ja nicht direkt die perfekte Jerk ausrüstung, sonder'n nur was einfaches zum Wobbler Angeln...
z.B wie's Dietmar Isaiasch immer macht...


----------



## Adrian* (2. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@rainer

Was Hälst du davon, würde das zusammen passen?

Penn Millenium Jerkbait Multi 20-50g mit ner Shimano Cardiff 201 LH
und als Schnur ne 15er Power Pro...?


----------



## melis (2. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Und ich bekomme keine Antwort mehr?

Ich sage mal mit ner VT bekommst du 90-95% mit ner VHF 85-90% hin kommt halt immer drauf an.
@ Rainer 
wie kommst du den auf die Zahlen. Damit meine ich, was fehlt den zu den 100%? Welche Eigenschaften sind den nicht gut und welche doch? Ich persönlich habe selbst einige Illex, auch sehr viele Squirrel SP76. Und wäre traurig wenn ich die nicht bis zum Ende im Laufspiel ausreizen könnte mit einer VHF. Warum ist eine Ashura besser geeignet?


----------



## Bernhard* (2. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> auch eine bp ist nicht optimal zb. für barsch. eine spinnrute die alles und wenn möglich perfekt für barsch-waller ist gibt es nicht.#d /quote]
> 
> Waaaaas? Mit der Blechpeitsche kann man *optimal *vom 1er Mepps bis zum 40 cm Gummifisch alles Fischen!! :q


----------



## Adrian* (2. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Waaaaas? Mit der Blechpeitsche kann man *optimal *vom 1er Mepps bis zum 40 cm Gummifisch alles Fischen!! :q



:q :q #6


----------



## Bernhard* (2. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> :q :q #6



Genau! Und da man sich mindestens drei andere Spinnruten spart ist die Blechpeitsche auch üüüüüberhaupt nicht teuer!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Das wichtigste ist ja sowieso der Glaube ;+ an seine Rute und seine Köder, egal worauf sich der Glaube begründet - wie das mit Glauben (=nicht unbedingt Wissen) ja nun mal so ist :q


----------



## mad (3. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> burn77,
> Genau! Und da man sich mindestens drei andere Spinnruten spart ist die Blechpeitsche auch üüüüüberhaupt nicht teuer!



so gesehen ist die bp ja richtig günstig.#6 



> melis,
> Und ich bekomme keine Antwort mehr?



servus melis,
es ist immer schwierig die richtige rute für verschiedene köder zu finden. jeder hat hier bestimmte vorstellungen und was oft einer für gut findet ist bei einen anderen gerade das gegenteil.
ich zb fische mit meiner vhf zu 99% mit gufi aber auch ohne probleme mit wobbler auf hecht und zander. ich fische die meiste zeit vom boot aus und da habe ich immer 2-3 spinnruten dabei, hier wechsle ich natürlich die rute und nehme dann gerne zum wobbeln die vt und ab heuer sicher die neue 15-45gr vhf weil die für meine fischerei mit wobbler genial ist.
boarder singer suchte auch eine rute die seine anspruche erfüllt und war hier übers board nicht zu lösen, habe ihn verschiedene blanks geschickt damit er sich selber ein urteil bilden kann. er meinte danach das die nächste rute eine harrison vhf wird.


----------



## melis (3. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Auch twitchen geht also, es ist keine reine Gufirute? Ist die dafür nicht etwas zu steif? Ich kenne vt.


----------



## mad (3. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus melis,

die vhf 75gr ist zum gufifischen gebaut worden und mit sicherheit eine der besten ruten zur zeit. ich persönlich fische mit der auch wobbler und hab keine probleme damit und auch nicht mehr oder weniger aussteiger bzw. ausschlitzer. hab ich vor nur mit wobbler zu fischen (bei mir zuhaus auf zander oder hecht max. größe 10-12cm wobbler) nehme ich die 15-45gr vhf weil dir mir von der aktion und vom wurfgewicht vollkommen ausreicht und besser gefällt. zum waller-spinnfischen habe ich eine vhf 120gr und bin damit auch mehr als zufrieden,auch hier werden die meinungen auseinander gehen, aber wenn ich das letzte jahr vergleiche konnte ich 12 waller damit landen und 4 waller habe ich kurz nach den anhieb verloren.(gewässer donau) hier will und möchte ich nicht der rute die schuld geben, ist halt so.
ob die ruten jetzt zum twitchen perfekt sind oder nicht, kann ich dir nicht genau sagen weil ich meine wobbler nicht twitch. bestimmt wird rainer sich noch melden der hat vom jerken/twitchen usw mehr erfahrung.#6


----------



## rainer1962 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Nun Leute,
ums vorweg zu sagen das ist MEINE Vorstellung einer Twitchrute!
Die Spitze sollte weich sein ohne schwabbelig, der Rest vom Blank sollte straff sein ohne dabei richtig hart zu sein und die Rute soll im ganzen Blank arbeiten und der Blank an sich also auch die Spitze soll schnell sein.
Die Spitze muss beim Twitchen erstens hart genug sein um mit dem Wobbler richtig "spielen" zu können, dabei soll sie aber auch weich genug sein damit der Räuber (insbes. Barsch/Zander) den Köder einsaugen kann ohne großen Wiederstand zu spüren. Schnell muss sie sein um mehrere "Schläge" in kurzer Reihenfolge durchführen zu können. Hat der Räuber gebissen kommt nun der Rest des Blankes. Er muss natürlich den Fisch haken (auch auf größere Entfernung) und mit einem Meterhecht auch im Drill fertig werden, dazu brauche ich wiederum ein starkes Rückrad. Ihr merkt es sind recht hohe Anforderungen an den Blank und nicht leicht zu erklären. Ist die Spitze zu hart, hat man kein richtiges Gefühl für den zu twitchenden Köder, da kann es passieren, dass er anstatt walk the dog einfach unkontrolliert aus dem Wasser schiesst o.ä. (das kann natürlich auch den Biss hervorrufen, wäre aber für mich persönlich unbefriedigend in dem Sinne, dass der Köder ja machen soll was ich will bzw. das macht wofür er vorgesehen ist ) Ist die Spitze zu weich, schlägt man in ein "Gummiband". Sicher kann man das auch mit sehr vielen Ruten, auch mit ner VHF 45gr, machen. Das wiederum ist eine Gewohnheitssache. Nur obs soviel Spass macht ist eine andere Frage. Wenn man sich teure Twitchbaits/Crankbaits und Stickbait zulegt, die ja teilweise bis zu 30€ kosten, dann sollte man die Köderführung halt auch ausreizen können und eben die ganze Palette die ein solcher Köder "drauf" hat mit dem Tackle herauskitzeln können. In meinen Augen ist momentan die Ashura für das Twitchen das Non plus Ultra für leichtere Köder, wobei ich natürlich nicht alle Ruten kenne geschweige denn gefischt habe. Wohl gemerkt wir sprechen hier nicht von irgendwelchen "normalen" Wobblern, die man mal durch einen kleinen Ruck taumeln lässt oder einfach mal in der Strömung wedeln lässt, mal beschleunigt oder aufsteigen lassen soll um doch noch einen Biss zu bekommen. Einen Köder auf 30m wie ein angeschlagenes Fischchen tänzeln zu lassen, das ist es, was den Reiz des Twitchens ausmacht. Ich hoffe ich konnte dem ein oder anderen eine Vorstellung von dem Reiz der das Twitchen ausmacht geben. Es geht im Prinzip eigentlich nur darum mit den Ködern zu spielen
Für das Wobbeln an sich (mit kurzer Beschleunigung, mal taumeln lassen usw. tut es die VHF 45gr bzw VT natürlich auch. Vielleicht gibt ja Shroe hier noch einiges zum besten, der hats schliesslich besser drauf als ich #6


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Sollte der Mad etwa an meiner "blauen Schönheit" werkeln... ;+

Das wäre natürlich klasse, dann wäre sie ja bald bei mir... :l

Kann es kaum noch abwarten, damit demnächst mit kleinen Ködern Forellen und die Grashechte zu ärgern, hoffentlich ist die Schonzeit bald rum! Und dann lässt sich sicherlich auch der eine oder andere Barsch verführen!|rolleyes

So wie auch ich verführt worden bin :l Bin schon super gespannt auf den blauen Rutenhalter! 

Freue mich schon wie ein kleines Kind auf ein neues Meisterwerk von Mad!

Und keine Angst Jungs, bald ist es geschafft und die schwere (raubfischfreie) Zeit vorbei!

CU Stefan


----------



## Spinboy (4. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi an alle,
habe mir auch Mad zusammen mit einen Freund einnen Rutenbausatz zusammengestellt, und zwar verwende ich den VHF blank 2,70m von Harrison in Cobald Blau und auch den ALPS Rollenhalter in Cobald Blau dazu gibt es auch noch obentrauf die Ringe in Cobald Blau Und ob das nicht genug
währe das Bindegarn ist auch in Cobald blau.
Mein Freund und ich haben uns Überlegt zusammen eine Rute selbst zu bauen und sind zum Entschluß gekommen, das der Harrisen VHF Blank 30-75g Wg 2,70m das richtige zum Jigen mit Kopytos in 8cm - 15cm ist.
Ich hoffe ich habe mir nicht zu viel vorgenommen bei meinen ersten Rutenbau. Übrigens heute oder morgen sollten die einzelteile mit der Post kommen.
Ps. das Cobald Blau sieht einfach ( mir fehlen die Wohrte )  super aus. Und geht es euch genau so, seit ihr wißt das ihr eine Harrisen VHF bald euer eigen nennen dürft, das ihr schlaflose Nächte verbrinnget. Momentaner Puls 250/min 
Grüße an Mad und den Rest 
Spinboy


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Spinboy schrieb:
			
		

> Und geht es euch genau so, seit ihr wißt das ihr eine Harrisen VHF bald euer eigen nennen dürft, das ihr schlaflose Nächte verbrinnget.


Na, lieber süsse Träume vom heftigen elektrisierenden Ruck, das ist viel schöner. :m 

Da hat mad schon was tolles :k zusammengestellt mit den blauen Blanks und den blauen Ringen sowie evtl. dem passenden Kleinkram. 

Als Rolle paßt meiner Meinung nach am besten eine Ryobi Zauber 3000/4000 zu dieser Rutenfarbe (die RedArc eben nicht, die zu den anthrazit-grauen Blanks), die Farbe der Zauber sieht bei einer blauen Rute einfach erstklassig aus (auch bei einer Kev-Grünen, wobei Silber da ein Tick frischer ist) und paßt zu entsprechenden Titan und dunkelgrau-Tönen wie die berühmte Faust aufs Auge. 
Mit der CNC-Kurbel der Affinity bzw. BlueArc8 wird es noch schöner, gerade bei Goldrändern. Wenn schon, denn schon ... :g - :k :k :k 

Da die blauen Blanks so arg begrenzt sind, muß sich der sehnsüchtige zur Not halt auch mit den anthrazit-grauen begnügen |rolleyes :m

@Spinboy
noch ein Tip: Wenn es dein allererster Rutenbau ist, dann empfehle ich ein paar Experimente an einer alten Rute oder noch besser einer kaputten. So ein zwei Ringe runterschneiden, anschauen, neu wickeln und probieren, sowie möglichst noch einen Griff zerstückeln, das ist nur nützlich vorher und verbessert das Resultat mit dem guten Stück. :g


----------



## Spinboy (4. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi AngelDet|bla:
werde eine Twin power 4000 FB benutzen. Denke da werde ich auf nummer sicher gehen, wen mahl etwas großeres beissen sollte, und beim hängerlösen. Mit ca.325g, denke ich liegt sie super für stundenlanges Angeln in der Hand. 
Bald habe ich meine Harrisen.#6
Grüße Spinboy:q


----------



## rainer1962 (4. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

haste die TP schon oder musst du sie erst kaufen????


----------



## Spinboy (4. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Rainer1962
Habe TP heute bestellt, und erwarte sie in 2-3 tagen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich hab so den Verdacht der Rainer will Dir genau wie ich davon abraten? |kopfkrat tu ich nämlich ganz stark.


----------



## Spinboy (4. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi 
Jetzt macht ihr mir angst, den die Rolle ist ja nicht gerade günstick.
Wisso wilst du mir dafon abraten.
Grüße spinboy


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Weil mir ein Händler letztens in Braunschweig demonstriert hat, daß alle diese neuen Modelle Wackelspulenmodelle sind und ich sowas nun überhaupt nicht mag - sprich die Spulen sitzen nicht mehr fest, wackel-spielfrei auf der Achse |uhoh: 
Ich mochte es ja auch kaum glauben #t und rieb mir 2mal die Augen, nur wenn einem das jemand live an einer TwinPower 2500 FB vorführt, was soll man dann noch dazu sagen? |rolleyes ;+ 

Die Spreu vom Weizen zu unterscheiden wird in Zukunft noch schwerer, weil immer mehr zugemüllt und verbilligt wird. Wenn Shimano meint mit jeder Generation der F->FA->FB die Stabilität immer weiter herunterzufahren zu können, dann können sie das ja gerne annehmen, aber ... :g  gibt eben zum Glück andere wirklich schöne Töchter (Daiwa,Ryobi) und es sind genügend gute Shimano-Spinnrollen im Umlauf, habe selber min. 5 erstklassige und 5 zweitklassige.

|znaika: Außerdem kauft man sowieso nix, was nicht irgendwelche anderen Leute wirklich glaubwürdig getestet haben (Shit on Zeitungs/werbung #d ) - AB ist doch deswegen so wichtig und dieser Thread genauso für Ruten.


----------



## Spinboy (4. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi##
ein Freund hat die 4000 fa, und ist mit allem zufrieden.
Also ich werdie die Rolle genau in Augenschein nehmen und testen.
Und ich kann sie dan noch immer Zurückgeben, aber eine Rolle in der Preisklasse von Shimano, darf man schon Beste Verarbeitung erwarten.
Wen die Rolle da ist werde ich noch mahl einen kleinen Bericht schreiben, wie mein Test ausgefallen ist.
Habe gerade meinen Freund angerufen, aber leider ist der Harrisen Blank Cobalt Blau und alles andere noch nicht gekommen, das bedeutet noch mahl eine schlaflose Nacht. Vieleicht Morgen.

#h Grüße Spinboy


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Spinboy schrieb:
			
		

> Wen die Rolle da ist werde ich noch mahl einen kleinen Bericht schreiben, wie mein Test ausgefallen ist.


gebongt. :m


----------



## Flo682 (4. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin dank eurer Berichte über den Harrison Blank ein Fan dieser geworden und werde mir in naher Zukunft dank euch eine dieser Ruten kaufen. Ich habe einige Fragen an euch Spezis und zwar worin sich eine Rute mit Harrison Blank von einer Drachkovitch Rute unterscheidet?!? 

Ich habe auf der Internetseite von J.G gelesen das die Vf besser wäre als eine Vhf zum gufieren stimmt dies?? Ich gufiere ziemlich hart d.h ich beschleunige den Gufi sehr schnell aus dem Handgelenk. Welcher Blank wäre für diese Angelart sinnvoll?? 

Und in welcher Gewichtsklasse angelt ihr? (Jigkopf) (Gummi grösse) bei der VHF WG-75?


Vielen Dank Florian


----------



## mad (4. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Schleien-Stefan,
> Sollte der Mad etwa an meiner "blauen Schönheit" werkeln...



servus stefan,

noch nicht ganz aber bald.|wavey: 
die blauen rollenhalter sind beim lasern und wenn ich die wieder habe gehts voll los.#6 



> Spinboy,
> Bald habe ich meine Harrison.



sorry noch 2 nächte, 
hab gerade alles verpackt und geht morgen auf die reise. (die schwarze endkappe wird nachgeliefert)



> AngelDet,
> Weil mir ein Händler letztens in Braunschweig demonstriert hat, daß alle diese neuen Modelle Wackelspulenmodelle sind und ich sowas nun überhaupt nicht mag - sprich die Spulen sitzen nicht mehr fest, wackel-spielfrei auf der Achse



hi det,

fische nur shimano hab aber schon öfter jetzt gehört das die qualität nach läßt.
wegen den problem wie von dir beschrieben mit der tp habe ich gleich einen schreck bekommen, kann sowas auch nicht leiden. hab gleich meine neue noch im karton mal genau angeschaut, an meiner tb 2500 fb kann ich nichts  feststellen. werde aber in zukunft vorm kauf auf diese sachen jetzt achten.#6

@all,

wegen der sache mit twitchen usw mit einer harrison.|kopfkrat 

hab heute eine illex ashura in 1,90m bekommen, (gehört nicht mir, bekommt einen umbau) wer in der richtung eine harrison sucht kann es gleich vergessen.#d 
einen blank von harrison gibts zur zeit nicht der vergleichbar ist oder wäre.


----------



## Adrian* (4. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@flo

Hat Jan das selber geschrieben?
Wenn ja, vielleicht schreib oder meint J.G das nur weil seine Ruten einen VF Blank haben...?


----------



## the doctor (4. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Flo682 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin dank eurer Berichte über den Harrison Blank ein Fan dieser geworden und werde mir in naher Zukunft dank euch eine dieser Ruten kaufen. Ich habe einige Fragen an euch Spezis und zwar worin sich eine Rute mit Harrison Blank von einer Drachkovitch Rute unterscheidet?!?
> 
> ...



Hi,......und noch ein Harisson Liebhaber

Ich habe mir auch di VHF bestellt. Mad bastelt sie gerade:m
Zuvor habe ich mal einen Tag geopfert und bin zusammen mit Vertikal und dessen Kumpel Gert zu ihm gefahren um die verschiedenen Blanks mal näher zu betrachten. Vertikals fertig gebaute Rute erwies sich als sehr schlicht, dezent aber traumhaft verarbeitet. Dan nahm ich sie in die Hand (wollte sie schon garnicht mehr hergeben) 
Der Blank der VHF ist pfeil schnell und hat ne wunderbare Spitzenaktion - genau für die Gufiangelei bis ca. 15cm-
im restlicheren 3/4 der Rute wird der Blank immer härter und ja....er hat Power !!!!!
Für mich ist die Rute das non plus Ultra zum Gufieren. Zwar habe ich die Rute  erst trocken getestet, aber ich glaube fest drann, das sie sich am Wasser genau soverhalten wird !!!
Den Unterschied zu einer Drachkovitch kenne ich nicht, da ich diese Rute noch nicht in der Hand hatte
Im Moment fische ich noch ne Quantum. Ist auch ne feine Rute, aber längst nicht so schnell wie die VHF
Über den Unterschied von der VHF zur VF kann dir bestimmt der Mad mehr Auskunft erteilen oder halt der Reiner1962, der ja eh fast jede Rute besitzt:q#6

Wieso gufierzt du aus dem Handgelenk? Wird doch auf Dauer ein bissel anstrengent? und wie siehts mit dem Anhieb aus? 
Habe ich Anfangs auch gemacht, nach ner Zeit habe ich aber gemerkt wie wunderbar das klappt mit dem ganzem Unterarm zu jiggen #6


----------



## the doctor (4. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Fischt eigentlich jemand von euch ne Certate oder ne Infinity q an der Harisson? Brauche Erfahrungen:m


----------



## Flo682 (4. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Doctor,

vielen Dank für deine Tipps.

Ich angel nicht direkt aus dem Hangelenk ist ne Mischung aus Handgelenk und Unterarm( Like PB).Nur Hangelenk wäre wirklich zu anstrengend. Ich schlage ebenfalls so an. 

Gruss Flo


----------



## Birger (4. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ the doctor: noch nicht, aber wenn die Harrison da ist, hänge ich die Infinity dran.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Flo682 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe einige Fragen an euch Spezis und zwar worin sich eine Rute mit Harrison Blank von einer Drachkovitch Rute unterscheidet?!?


Eine Drachkovitch wie die Titanium Prestige 3,00m 10-80g mit diesem Schieberinge-Rollenhalter, die ich mal hatte, ist sehr hart und arbeitet mit langer Spitze eher mehr kippend, also ein bestimmtes Stück (~40-50cm) gleich auf einmal. Ist wohl eher wie typisch Ami, Penn-Aktion und sowas.
Eine VHF hat nach dem kurzen Prüfen bisher eine sich immer mehr biegende Aktion im Spitzenteil, die sanft immer mehr zu nimmt, eben echt semiparabol was Parabolik des Spitzenteiles heißt.
Wie die 2 Typen von Manie-Ruten (for France) die ich auch fische, dieselbe Aktionskurve (die ich gerade nach diesem Thread und den Führungsarten so richtig schätzen lerne  ), welche nur ein leichteren softeren Blank haben. Wieviel Dampf eine VHF hat, hoffe ich bald mal am Wasser auszuprobieren, jedenfalls läßt sich das gut an. #6


----------



## mad (5. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Flo682,
> Ich habe auf der Internetseite von J.G gelesen das die Vf besser wäre als eine Vhf zum gufieren stimmt dies?? Ich gufiere ziemlich hart d.h ich beschleunige den Gufi sehr schnell aus dem Handgelenk. Welcher Blank wäre für diese Angelart sinnvoll??
> 
> Und in welcher Gewichtsklasse angelt ihr? (Jigkopf) (Gummi grösse) bei der VHF WG-75?



servus flo,

der vt-blank von harrison ist noch immer ein spitzen blank zum gufifischen, dann kam der vhf-blank auf den markt und hier gibts verschiedene meinungen welcher der bessere ist.
hab und fische beide serien aber seit es den vhf-blank gibt ist diese rute für mich die bessere zum gufifischen. mir gefällt die aktion und schnelligkeit von dieser rute besser und für mich perfekt und einfach traumhaft. das man mit der vhf mehr aussteiger und ausschlitzer haben soll kann ich nicht bestätigen. auch eine vhf geht bei belastung im drill bis ins handteil. wer mich persönlich nach der bessern zum gufifischen fragte war immer die antwort die vhf. jeder hat eine bestimmte vorstellung wie seine rute sein soll und wenns eine harrison werden soll macht man mit beiden vt-vhf serien schon nichts verkehrt. kenne sehr viele die eine vt fischen und jetzt eine vhf und sind begeistert von dieser rute.
beide blanks sind super nur jeder einzelne muß für sich entscheiden welcher der bessere ist für ihn.#6


----------



## rainer1962 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab so den Verdacht der Rainer will Dir genau wie ich davon abraten? |kopfkrat tu ich nämlich ganz stark.


 
@spinpaule und MAD und alle anderen die sich ne TP FB zulegen wollen

genau so sieht es aus det. Kaufe Dir für das Geld entweder ne Daiwa TD4
oder kauf dir für 120€ Köder und für 70€ die Red arc. Wenn du noch ne Kleinigket drauflegst kannste auch die Infinity q kaufen. Die TP FB ist bei weitem nicht mehr das wqas die FA war!!!! Die Kurbel wird anfangen zu schlackern, das steht fest. Wenns geht trete vom Kauf zurück


----------



## rainer1962 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Fischt eigentlich jemand von euch ne Certate oder ne Infinity q an der Harisson? Brauche Erfahrungen:m


 
ja ich!!!!!
und#6 #6 #6


----------



## rainer1962 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

und ich fische auch Stellas aufden Hariosns!!!!
bei der 75gr die 4000er und bei der 45gr die 2500er
sowie die 2000er Infinity aufder 45er auf der 75er die 3000er Infinity
nebenbei wer sich ne "Low Cost" Rolle zulegen möchte....die Arcs in 4000er auf die 75gr und die 2000er auf die 45gr Harrisons,


----------



## rainer1962 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Vt gegen VHF
der Vhf blank ist schneller. Gutjahr behauptet dass der VT der bessere sein soll. Das kann man so nicht behaupten. Wers gerne etwas "weicher" möchte nimmt VT wers gerne spritziger haben möchte nimmt VHF. Ich hatte noch keinen Ausschlitzer (Rutenbedingt) auf der VHF, sie ist einfach genau richtig. Zu den Ködern für die VHF hab ich ja schon Berichte hier gepostet. 
@ Flo
Wenn du wie du sagst gerne die "Reisstechnik" anwendest dann auf alle Fälle VHF! Was die PB BP kann kann die VHF schon lange!!!! Auch dazu wurde ein Bericht gepostet.


----------



## Bernhard* (5. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> @spinpaule und MAD und alle anderen die sich ne TP FB zulegen wollen
> 
> genau so sieht es aus det. Kaufe Dir für das Geld entweder ne Daiwa TD4
> oder kauf dir für 120€ Köder und für 70€ die Red arc. Wenn du noch ne Kleinigket drauflegst kannste auch die Infinity q kaufen. Die TP FB ist bei weitem nicht mehr das wqas die FA war!!!! Die Kurbel wird anfangen zu schlackern, das steht fest. Wenns geht trete vom Kauf zurück


 
Hey Raini!
Und wie siehts aus mit der TwinPower mit Heck- bzw. Kampfbremse? Auch Müll??

Hab mir nämlich für die BP zwei gekauft (2500er und 4000er!


----------



## rainer1962 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Raini!
> Und wie siehts aus mit der TwinPower mit Heck- bzw. Kampfbremse? Auch Müll??
> 
> Hab mir nämlich für die BP zwei gekauft (2500er und 4000er!


Noch nicht gefischt, ich bin da etwas konservativ....fische nur Frontbremse ohne schnickschnack auf meinen Spinnruten, halte die Bremasen für genauer und stabiler (kann sein dass ich mich auch täusche) aber ich nehm an, dass die Verarbeitung nicht mehr dass ist was sie bei der FA oder F Serie war. Lass dich überraschen, Angel Det ist der Feinmechaniker unter uns der kann dir das erklären. Für mich geht ein Schraubenschlüssel erst ab Größe
22 los


----------



## rainer1962 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

P.S. Habe nicht gesagt dass die TPs Müll sind, nur zu teuer für das was die NEUEN Serien bringen. Meine neue Stella 4000 war auch schon als Reklamation unterwegs. (Bügelfeder) war defekt. Die Rolle war da gerade einen Tag alt! Mit den Arcs und den Infinitys war noch nichts. Fairerweise muss ich sagen mit der 2500er Stella hatte ich auch noch kein Probleme


----------



## Pernod (5. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch nicht gefischt, ich bin da etwas konservativ....fische nur Frontbremse ohne schnickschnack auf meinen Spinnruten, halte die Bremasen für genauer und stabiler (kann sein dass ich mich auch täusche) aber ich nehm an, dass die Verarbeitung nicht mehr dass ist was sie bei der FA oder F Serie war. Lass dich überraschen, Angel Det ist der Feinmechaniker unter uns der kann dir das erklären. Für mich geht ein Schraubenschlüssel erst ab Größe
> 22 los


 
Hab die TP mit Heckbremse auch noch nicht gefischt.Bin allerdings der Meinung,dass sie immer noch auf dem Stand der FA sein müsste,da sie für dieses Jahr nicht verändert wurde.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Raini!
> Und wie siehts aus mit der TwinPower mit Heck- bzw. Kampfbremse? Auch Müll??
> Hab mir nämlich für die BP zwei gekauft (2500er und 4000er!


Die XT-RA von 2004/2005? Die sind ganz ordentlich, zumindest vom Material her wie die FA Serie eben. Hab auch 2 (eine 4000 und eine 2500 auf T.P. selbstaufgemotzt). Wenn man es nicht zu dolle treibt ein nettes Handling und sanfter Lauf und eben die Doppel-Bremse.

Ist wohl immer noch der beste Heckbremser (die T.P. XT-RA), da die Spro Nova aus meiner Sicht 2 Nachteile hat: sehr langsame feine Bremsenverstellung = keine schnelle Reaktion möglich, was den Vorteil der Heckbremser vernichtet; bischen krudes (Spro?) Design im Vergleich zur RedArc. Ryobi bietet die Rolle so ja auch nicht an. 

Wenn Du auf BigFish wie Waller gehen willst, solltest Du noch eine RedArc10400 oder eine Melissa4000 dazu holen. 
Für großen Esox reicht die T.P. XT-RA 4000 sicher, weil man den eh lieber gerade mit DER Bremse laufen läßt als daß der Torpedo alles sonst zerlegt, das macht gerade da richtig Sinn und nach 50 bis max. 100m macht der sowieso erstmal Pause. Ghanja fischt ja wohl auch so


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Vt gegen VHF
> der Vhf blank ist schneller. Gutjahr behauptet dass der VT der bessere sein soll. Das kann man so nicht behaupten.



Am 02.04.06 21:30:00 MESZ bei ebay:
HARRISON VHF SPIN
die neueste und *beste* Rute von Harrison/England
3.05m Länge, Wurfgewicht 15-45Gramm (verträgt aber einiges mehr.... 20-60 Gramm sind realistischer).
Handgebaut von einem bekannten deutschen Rutenbauer.
Die Rute wurde gebaut von Jan Gutjahr (Fanatic-Fishing) im Januar 2006

Der Meinung bin ich ja nun auch (seit dem WE), voll d'accord, aber |sagnix grins nur ganz (un)heimlich so 2fachbreit wie ein Honigkuchenpferd, vor allem wg. Verkäufer. |sagnix mehr


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ne kleine Frage anbei, weil ich was grüble:|kopfkrat 
Kann es sein, daß die VT-Blanks um einiges verschieden ausfallen (je nach Bauserie und so)? Also ein leerer dunkelweinroter Blank Glattlack (mit Steckanschliff auf die Faser) kann doch nicht in der Aktion schwerer/träger/weicher sein als meine aufgebaute Rute (samt Einbein-Ringen) mit leichtbräunlich-weinrotem Blank mit erkennbarer Spirale (ohne Steckanschliff) oder? beides 3m 30-75g 
Mein Mittester hatte auch denselben Eindruck.


----------



## rainer1962 (6. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Am 02.04.06 21:30:00 MESZ bei ebay:
> HARRISON VHF SPIN
> die neueste und *beste* Rute von Harrison/England
> 3.05m Länge, Wurfgewicht 15-45Gramm (verträgt aber einiges mehr.... 20-60 Gramm sind realistischer).
> ...


wer war denn der Verkäufer???


----------



## rainer1962 (6. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Ne kleine Frage anbei, weil ich was grüble:|kopfkrat
> Kann es sein, daß die VT-Blanks um einiges verschieden ausfallen (je nach Bauserie und so)? Also ein leerer dunkelweinroter Blank Glattlack (mit Steckanschliff auf die Faser) kann doch nicht in der Aktion schwerer/träger/weicher sein als meine aufgebaute Rute (samt Einbein-Ringen) mit leichtbräunlich-weinrotem Blank mit erkennbarer Spirale (ohne Steckanschliff) oder? beides 3m 30-75g
> Mein Mittester hatte auch denselben Eindruck.


 
Keine Ahnung Det da wird Robert sicher was sagen können ;-)


----------



## Pernod (6. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> wer war denn der Verkäufer???


 
Schaust du einfach da --> http://cgi.ebay.de/Harrison-VHF-Spin-handgebaut-und-neuwertig_W0QQitemZ7230311643QQcategoryZ56731QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Und hier --> http://cgi.ebay.de/Harrison-VHF-Spin-handgebaut-und-neuwertig_W0QQitemZ7228415992QQcategoryZ56731QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bernhard* (6. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung Det da wird Robert sicher was sagen können ;-)



Nix da!
Der hat keine Zeit, der muss unsere Ruten bauen!


----------



## mad (6. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus angeldet,

doch gibt es. wenn du einen blank mit einer fertig gebauten rute vergleichst gibts einen unterschied auch bei einsteg ringe. der müßte aber normal sehr gering sein und nur durch so einen vergleich erkennbar.


----------



## Birger (6. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Nix da!
> Der hat keine Zeit, der muss unsere Ruten bauen!



Ja, aber meine :m.


----------



## Spinboy (6. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi |wavey: an alle
Habe heute meinen Herrison Bausatz bekommen!
Und alles, aber auch alles ist super daran. Wir haben gleich damit begonnen die Rute zu bauen, und zwar fangen wir mit dem Spitzenteil an.
Kan es kaum noch erwarten das erste mahl damit fischen zu gehen.
Zum glück kommt ja jetzt das Wochenende, den da hat man mehr Zeit, um sich seine Traumrute zu bauen. Schätze mahl, das ich am Mittwoch, oder Donnerstag das erste mahl Fischen gehen kan. Den bei uns im Schwarzwald gibt es einen See (Schluchsee ist ein Stausee) der 2006 keine Schonzeit hat vom 1. Januar-Mai hat.
Und Nnoch etwas der_* ALPS   Rollenhalter*_ in Cobald blau, schaut einfach in Natura Hammer aus. Danke Mad, für deine nette Beratung, und das es so schnell lief.#6

Grüsse aus Freiburg
Spinboy|uhoh:


----------



## rainer1962 (7. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> @all,
> wegen der sache mit twitchen usw mit einer harrison.|kopfkrat
> 
> hab heute eine illex ashura in 1,90m bekommen, (gehört nicht mir, bekommt einen umbau)


 
welcher Verrückte lässt denn eine Ashura umbauen!!!!!!#q #q #q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> welcher Verrückte lässt denn eine Ashura umbauen!!!!!


Naheliegend wäre ja z.B., daß jemandem der Griff nicht gefällt und er das anders haben will. Das kann doch immer vorkommen bzw. wertet eine jede Rute entscheidend auf.


----------



## rainer1962 (7. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Naheliegend wäre ja z.B., daß jemandem der Griff nicht gefällt und er das anders haben will. Das kann doch immer vorkommen bzw. wertet eine jede Rute entscheidend auf.


 

Mag sein, aber die 190er Ashura ist eh schon ausgewogen und mit dem "verstellbaren" Rollenhalter ist man zusätzlich noch flexibel. Die Optik ist ne andere Sache. Mal sehen wer hier Licht ind Dunkel bringt|kopfkrat


----------



## mad (7. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> rainer,
> Mag sein, aber die 190er Ashura ist eh schon ausgewogen und mit dem "verstellbaren" Rollenhalter ist man zusätzlich noch flexibel. Die Optik ist ne andere Sache. Mal sehen wer hier Licht ind Dunkel bringt



servus rainer,

kann nur dazu sagen die ashura wird auf multi umgebaut.#6


----------



## rainer1962 (7. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> servus rainer,
> 
> kann nur dazu sagen die ashura wird auf multi umgebaut.#6


 
wird bestimmt ne geile Baitcastercombo für leichte Wobbler |supergri


----------



## rainer1962 (7. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Pernod schrieb:
			
		

> Schaust du einfach da --> http://cgi.ebay.de/Harrison-VHF-Spin-handgebaut-und-neuwertig_W0QQitemZ7230311643QQcategoryZ56731QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Und hier --> http://cgi.ebay.de/Harrison-VHF-Spin-handgebaut-und-neuwertig_W0QQitemZ7228415992QQcategoryZ56731QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Hab mir mal die Verkäufe angeschaut, ich hab ja selbst ne große Sammlung!!!!! aber die überschreitet nun doch alles andere. ....von wegen Privat, da gehen Tica Taurus, Skyblades, Infinity div Kartons für Ruten, versch. Harrison Ruten über Ebay. Auffällig: der Name Gutjahr und Fanatic fishing fällt doch des öfteren!!!!Ist garantiert ein Händler, der die Angebote unter privat vertickt um sich Garantieleistungen zu sparen. Auch nicht die feine Art!!!!!


----------



## the doctor (7. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Heute ist ein wunderbarer Tag,denn......#6#6#6

Meine Harisson ist da#6

Einfach nur Geil, mehr weiss ich nicht zu sagen!!!!!

Danke Mad#6 Die Rute ist echt geil aufgebaut bzw. verarbeitet#6

@ Mad schick mir mal ne PN oder ne Email, denn du bekommst ja auch noch was von mir


----------



## rainer1962 (7. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Heute ist ein wunderbarer Tag,denn......#6#6#6
> 
> Meine Harisson ist da#6
> 
> ...


 
Morgen früh um 8 gehts ans Wasser zum testen oder???? Good Luck und Petri Heil, vor allem viel Spass mit der neuen Rute!!!


----------



## vertikal (7. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Heute ist ein wunderbarer Tag,denn......#6#6#6




Hallo Marcel, herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Harrison. Weiss, wie sehr du dich jetzt freust!

War doch gut, dass du mitgekommen bist, gell.|supergri


----------



## Hechthunter21 (7. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Marcel, herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Harrison. Weiss, wie sehr du dich jetzt freust!
> 
> War doch gut, dass du mitgekommen bist, gell.|supergri



ja iss denn heut schon Weihnachtenin Aachen bei Marcel schon:m!


----------



## Bernhard* (8. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Heute ist ein wunderbarer Tag,denn......#6#6#6
> 
> Meine Harisson ist da#6
> 
> Einfach nur Geil, mehr weiss ich nicht zu sagen!!!!!



Viel Spass, Glück und dicke Fische mit der Rute!  :m

Wie ist die denn aufgebaut? Wie schauts aus mit Bildern?


----------



## rainer1962 (8. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hey burn......
die musik die ihr macht, würde man bei deinem Aussehen gar nicht vermuten heisser Sound:m


----------



## Bernhard* (8. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> hey burn......
> die musik die ihr macht, würde man bei deinem Aussehen gar nicht vermuten heisser Sound:m



Danke schön!
Vielleicht gibts ja nen Auftritt auf dem Harrison-Treffen?  :g


----------



## Birger (8. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Apropro Harrison Treffen: ihr wisst schon, dass genau an diesem WE die WM startet?
P.S.: nimmt mich jetzt einer mit?


----------



## rainer1962 (8. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke schön!
> Vielleicht gibts ja nen Auftritt auf dem Harrison-Treffen? :g


 
jow burn,
am Lagerfeuer unplugged:q


----------



## rainer1962 (8. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> Apropro Harrison Treffen: ihr wisst schon, dass genau an diesem WE die WM startet?
> P.S.: nimmt mich jetzt einer mit?


 
mensch Birger du hast ja recht!!!

Hat jemand zufällig einen Beamer und ne Großleinwand????
Die stellen wir dann auf!!!!! Und nach dem Spiel gehts auf Waller und Zander


----------



## Birger (8. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Und nach dem Spiel gehts auf Waller und Zander



Ja, dann landen wir wenigstens ein paar Treffer:g.


----------



## mad (8. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> Apropro Harrison Treffen: ihr wisst schon, dass genau an diesem WE die WM startet?
> P.S.: nimmt mich jetzt einer mit?



die WM geht mir persönlich am a.... vorbei. das ist ja perfekt dann haben wir am wasser unsere ruhe und drillen paar fette waller.:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Klasse, das läßt ja hoffen, idyllische Ruhe, keine Touristen, keine Badegäste,... wenn die meisten Leuts beim Fußballgucken sind, also das sind doch mal Aussichten! #6


----------



## rainer1962 (9. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse, das läßt ja hoffen, idyllische Ruhe, keine Touristen, keine Badegäste,... wenn die meisten Leuts beim Fußballgucken sind, also das sind doch mal Aussichten! #6


 
ja ist auch ein Vorteil!!!!! Dan kommt noch nicht mal die Wasserschupo......
falls Birger seinen heiss ersehnten Waller dann nicht mit Kunstködern fängt, binden wir ihm ne Legeschnur mit 10 Haken an die Rute, jeder mit nem anderen Natürköder bestückt, wenns dann nicht mit dem Drill klappt organiesieren wir nen Taucher der ihm ein Fahrrad oder Kühlschrank an die Schnur hängt. Damit diese Beute dann auch schwimmt musss er sie in die Strömung ziehen um eine natürliche Beute zu imitieren :m |supergri


----------



## Birger (9. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ihr seid einfach zu gütig zu mir, das weiß ich zu schätzen.:m

Ich würde die Legeschnur bevorzugen, wir bestimmt ein sehr chaotischer Drill mit 10 verschiedenen Fischen dran. ABER nicht nur Kaulis dranhängen bitte!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Mal eine Frage zur leichten VHF:
Harrison VHF Spin  9' ft., 2,70 m 5-30 g 
gibt es ja. Wer fischt die denn und womit (Blinkers,KleinJigs)? 
Besteht eine Chance, daß die mal in 3,00m (oder 3,05) gebaut wird?


----------



## mad (10. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus angeldet,

bin gerade dabei für paar boarder die vhf 5/30gr zu bauen. kann die nur sagen das der blank für das wurfgewicht ein traum ist. ich bin der meinung die ganze vhf serie ist genial und perfekt geworden und in jeden bereich vom wurfgewicht ist der blank super.
das problem ist das zur zeit im 10' bereich die nachfrage sehr gering ist,kann aber noch kommen.#h 
was ich bekomme sind vhf 5/30gr in 3,20m ca 10 blanks für den bereich mefo usw, werden gerade hergestellt und ca ende april lieferbar sein.:q 
die info die ich habe kommt im unteren bereich vom wurfgewicht -30gr noch paar blanks in verschiedenen längen. mehr info gibts wenn ich es genau weiß.


----------



## rainer1962 (10. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> servus angeldet,
> 
> die info die ich habe kommt im unteren bereich vom wurfgewicht -30gr noch paar blanks in verschiedenen längen. mehr info gibts wenn ich es genau weiß.


 
na gott sei dank!!!!! Hoffentlich ist was mit 2m dabei!!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> was ich bekomme sind vhf 5/30gr in 3,20m ca 10 blanks für den bereich mefo usw, werden gerade hergestellt und ca ende april lieferbar sein.


Das könnte meiner Ansicht nach die MeFo-Spinner-Szene aber ganz schön aufwirbeln! (Nach den Experimenten vom Wochenende)
Zumindest die Länge 3,00m, und dann das niedrige Gewicht, und dann auch noch gleich die 3,20m, und dann ultraweit ab 5g ?  :q


----------



## mad (10. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> AngelDet,
> Das könnte meiner Ansicht nach die MeFo-Spinner-Szene aber ganz schön aufwirbeln! (Nach den Experimenten vom Wochenende)
> Zumindest die Länge 3,00m, und dann das niedrige Gewicht, und dann auch noch gleich die 3,20m, und dann ultraweit ab 5g ?



das war auch mein wunsch im bereich mefo, darum die anfrage bei harrison. als ich das erste mal den 5/30gr vhf blank in der hand hatte, dachte ich mir sofort den blank zb. in 3,20m und der ist perfekt für mefo.


----------



## beach (12. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo,#h 

Letzten Samstag hat ich die Ehre, mal unseren Rutenbauer Mad zu besuchen um meine neue Harrison VHF 75' in 10" abzuholen.
Ich habe mir eine mit dem neuen blauen Blank und einen ALPS Rutenhalter in Alu-farben bauen lassen.
Die Rute ist wirklich ein Gedicht und hat meine Erwartungen noch übertroffen.
Wegen dem Sch...wetter konnte ich sie noch nicht testen, aber jedenfalls ist sie pfeilschnell und die Verarbeitung ist perfekt.
Das einzige Manko was sie hat, ich hab mir keine Cermet-Gold Ringe anbaun lassen (wieder am falschen Ort gespart),aber ich spar schon mal auf ne 45'er und da kommen sie dann drauf.
Ansonsten aber, wirklich ein Schmuckstück, worauf ich sehr stolz bin!#6 #6 
Mad - Vielen Dank!


Gruß
beach


----------



## rainer1962 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spass mit der Rute


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				beach schrieb:
			
		

> Das einzige Manko was sie hat, ich hab mir keine Cermet-Gold Ringe anbaun lassen


Der blaue SIC-Ring Cobalt-blau sähe meiner Meinung nach aber schon noch besser aus. Das ist dann wirklich was besonderes, könnte mir schon gefallen.  

Viel Spaß und


----------



## beach (13. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ AngelDet

Ja, hast schon recht. Der Mad hat mir die Blauen schon gezeigt, wirklich ganz edle Teile!
Nur meine Rolle hat fast genau die gleiche Farbe wie der Rollenhalter, also Alufarbig und die Schnurspule hat einen Goldrand. Deswegen dachte ich an die Cermet Ringe.
Ja ok, billig sind die Dinger nicht gerade, aber ein Krönchen hat diese feine Rute allemal verdient.

Gruß


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Siehs mal so rum: die goldenen würden dann viel zu sehr von der Rolle ablenken, die spielt ja schließlich die größte Rolle  und laß Dir dadurch bloß nicht den Spaß am ausprobieren beeinträchtigen.


----------



## mad (14. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

#h *wer lust und zeit hat*#h 

4 boarder und ich haben eine reise nach schweden zum bolmen see gebucht.
(rainer, marc, börnie und sein kumpel und ich)
wir fahren am 29.09. freitag nachmittag los und bleiben bis zum 7.10.06.
wir alle fahren mit meinen vw t4 bus und haben dort schon eine große hütte fest gebucht.
kenne den see schon seit 99 und gefischt wird auf hecht und wenn's geht auf zander.
sollten noch paar boarder lust und zeit haben wäre das bestimmt eine lustige woche.
mehr info wo genau wir sind gibts unter www.bolmen.com, für diese zeit sind noch hütten frei (kleine für 3 personen oder große bis 6 personen)
oder kurz eine pn an mich und ich helfe weiter.


----------



## fishcat (14. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ mad

Hört sich gut an !
Was kostet der Spaß denn für die eine Woche pro Person / 3 Personenhaus incl. Erlaubnisschein, Boot usw. ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> wer lust und zeit hat


Interessantes Reiseprojekt. Lust immer. Zeit hmm? 

@fishcat
schau mal auf den Link, den mad nannte. Gibts auch in DE (Fahne) und nicht nur SE. Groß genug für viele Leute ist der See auf jeden Fall


----------



## fishcat (14. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Interessantes Reiseprojekt. Lust immer. Zeit hmm?
> 
> @fishcat
> schau mal auf den Link, den mad nannte. Gibts auch in DE (Fahne) und nicht nur SE. Groß genug für viele Leute ist der See auf jeden Fall


 
Ja neee, is´ klar, soweit war ich schon, selbst den Preis in € umzurechnen hat geklappt !
Preise für Erlaubnisschein & ggf. Boot habe ich aber trotz DE-Fahne nicht gefunden...


----------



## mad (15. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus fishcat,

bei der hütte für 3 personen mit boot und motor, plus anreise auto, fähre und brücke, trinken und essen war es bei mir immer ca 500.-€ pro person.
hatten reichlich an essen und trinken dabei, und nicht vergessen ich habe einen weiten weg bis nach schweden.
die große hütte kostet natürlich mehr aber ab 4 personen würde ich nur die empfehlen da wird die kleine zu eng.


----------



## Bernhard* (15. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@all: Yeah! Bolmen rules!!

@mad: Gibts schon Bilder von den blauen VHF mit blauen SIC und Alu-Rollenhalter??


----------



## rainer1962 (15. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

off topic
burn
nimmst du die musi mit nach schweden?????
ich hab hier noch ne Bach spritze rumliegen :k , ist zwar schon in den Jahren aber das hohe C kann ich noch ;-)
einzig die Kondition fehlt  #h


----------



## mad (15. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

http://img79.*ih.us/img79/8366/ruteblau20at.jpg
http://img79.*ih.us/img79/3247/ruteblau40lu.jpg
http://img101.*ih.us/img101/1805/ruteblau13sp.jpg
http://img79.*ih.us/img79/6850/imgp00055ip.jpg

die rute geht dienstag an einen boarder.#h ist eine vhf 5/30gr in cobalt blau mit alu-rollenhalter laserbeschriftet und cobalt blauer wicklung.
harrison vhf ruten gibts viele nur in dieser ausführung sicher nicht.:q


----------



## rainer1962 (15. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

....die blaue Lagune ist ein schei.... dagegen :q 
koboldblaue zierwicklung tstststs#d 
schön in leuchtendem Pink oder neon grün vielleicht noch neon gelb das wärs doch!!!!|bla: 
ist das Deine neue Kaffeemühle die du da drauf hast?????#q 
wo ist denn die pinke Fireline, die dann zu obengenannten Zierwicklungen passt


----------



## Bernhard* (15. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> die rute geht dienstag an einen boarder.#h ist eine vhf 5/30gr in cobalt blau mit alu-rollenhalter laserbeschriftet und cobalt blauer wicklung.
> harrison vhf ruten gibts viele nur in dieser ausführung sicher nicht.:q



Und wie siehts aus mit nem silbernen Rollenhalter - der würd mit einer silbernen Abschlusskappe gut harmonieren, oder? Hast Da ein Bildchen? |rolleyes


----------



## Bernhard* (15. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> off topic
> burn
> nimmst du die musi mit nach schweden?????
> ich hab hier noch ne Bach spritze rumliegen :k , ist zwar schon in den Jahren aber das hohe C kann ich noch ;-)
> einzig die Kondition fehlt  #h



Hey Rainer weiss zwar nicht was Du meinst, aber ich fahr jetzt dann zur Bandprobe und da machen wir dann den :g "Bolmen Roll"! :g


----------



## mad (15. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer schrieb:
			
		

> ist das Deine neue Kaffeemühle die du da drauf hast?????



|motz: Kaffeemühle|motz: 
haben gerade einen platz frei bekommen für schweden, rainer will plötzlich nicht mehr mit.|muahah: 
und seine umgebaute illex und vhf 45gr mit gold cermet will (bekommt) er auch nicht mehr. #h #h #h 
wer eine 45er vhf mit gold cermet will pn an mich.


----------



## rainer1962 (15. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Rainer weiss zwar nicht was Du meinst, aber ich fahr jetzt dann zur Bandprobe und da machen wir dann den :g "Bolmen Roll"! :g


na dann frag mal deine Band .......
jeder GUTE :q Musiker weiß was ne Spritze ist:q 
die Punk Roller halt net.......
da geht halt nix mit unplugged|muahah: 
ohne Flachs ne Spritze ist ne Trompete ;-)
und ne Bachspritze ist/war bei Trompeten das was ne Fender bei Gitarren oder ne VHF bei Gufiruten ist#h


----------



## rainer1962 (15. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> |motz: Kaffeemühle|motz:
> haben gerade einen platz frei bekommen für schweden, rainer will plötzlich nicht mehr mit.|muahah:
> und seine umgebaute illex und vhf 45gr mit gold cermet will (bekommt) er auch nicht mehr. #h #h #h
> wer eine 45er vhf mit gold cermet will pn an mich.


 

hättest mal ne Schippe drauflegen sollen (80€)  und die infinity kaufen sollen, oder halt 120 sparen und ne Red kaufen sollen, dann hättest du Dir selbst für das gesparte Geld ne gescheite Harrison bauen können denn

@ all
ihr solltet wissen MAD ist der EINZIGE hier, der die Ruten NUR als STANDARDAUFBAU hat. |laola:  
naja wie solls auch anders sein!!!!!! Ruten bauen sollte man halt können#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Wie war das noch |kopfkrat 
Der beste #6 Schuster hat selber immer die schlechtesten Schuhe, und das war wohl schon immer so  :m 

Meine Frau sagt gerade "boah ey" zu dem blauen Rollenhalter, also das ist schon mal ein richtiger Hingucker. 
Aber eine richtig peppige metallic-blaue Rolle hätte ich dann schon noch, es fällt mir keine andere ein. 
Ich schätze ja, daß ansonsten farblich von den aktuellen ne Ryobi Zauber mit ihrem braun-violett-bläulich Ton zur der superblauen Rute am besten passen würde


----------



## rainer1962 (16. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

stell dir mal die Red Arc mit Pinker Fireline drauf vor ;-)
da haste dann echt ne Papageienrute 
Ohne Flachs, die TP passt farblich schon drauf 
den Rest des Kommentars erspar ich mir oder besser erspare ich Mad!


----------



## slu (16. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Leute,
melde mich nach längerer Zeit auch mal wieder. Was hier mittlerweile alles so ans Licht kommt ist ja echt krass! Cobaltblaue VHF, Ringe, Rollenhalter, Endkappe u.s.w. Das find ich ja mal super GEIL #6 Wie wärs wenn ihr euch noch ne eigene Rolle bauen lasst! Am Besten in Cobaldblau  Dazu passend gibt es dann noch Schnur, Wirbel, Stahlvorfach, Jigköpfe und Gummies *ggg* Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte: Kann es evtl. sein das mad diese Rute gebaut hat? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/PROFIBLINKER-BLE...ryZ56731QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 

Wenn ja finde ich das ja mal ziemlich unverschämt obwohl ja jeder mit seinen Sachen machen kann was er will!!!!!!!

P.S. Ab nächstem Monat gibt es die neue Cobaltblaue Wathose, die neue Ködertasche und die neue Kombizange #6 Hätt auch gern eine blaue VHF aber..... Naja, was noch nicht ist kann ja noch werden!


----------



## Bernhard* (16. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Daniel!

Die ist niemals von MAD! Sieht man auch schon am Preis....und der kotzigen Abschlusskappfe!!!:v


----------



## mad (16. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Hi Daniel!
> 
> Die ist niemals von MAD!



servus,

richtig ist keine von mir gebaute BP.#6 
wenn ich eine baue dann in original nachbau, und eine bp würde nie in cobaltblau gewickelt und mit der abschlußkappe gebaut.#d


----------



## slu (16. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Naja, ich dachte ja nur wegen den Cabaltblauen Wicklungen! Robert, nichts für ungut! Ich wollte dich nicht mit einem Anfänger vergleichen #6


----------



## rainer1962 (16. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				slu schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ich dachte ja nur wegen den Cabaltblauen Wicklungen! Robert, nichts für ungut! Ich wollte dich nicht mit einem Anfänger vergleichen #6


 
die Rute hat garantiert KEIN Anfänger gebaut!!! Ist halt nicht der Originalnachbau sondern eine eigen Kreation. Ich nehme an der Erbauer hat sie nach den Wünschen des Kunden aufgebaut. Das wiederum ist Geschmacksache über die wiederum lässt sich nicht streiten.


----------



## mad (16. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer schrieb:
			
		

> die Rute hat garantiert KEIN Anfänger gebaut!!! Ist halt nicht der Originalnachbau sondern eine eigen Kreation. Ich nehme an der Erbauer hat sie nach den Wünschen des Kunden aufgebaut. Das wiederum ist Geschmacksache über die wiederum lässt sich nicht streiten.



das sehe ich auch so, der bau selber ist perfekt und super gemacht.
der kunde wollte die so haben.
bei einer bp empfehle ich immer die so aufzubauen wie die von profi blinker war, die ersten hatten nur fuji sic dann später mit fuji gold cermet und in schwarz gewickelt.
die harrison die ich baue sind auch nicht alle gleich, jeder hat einen anderen geschmack und verschiedene wünsche.|wavey:


----------



## don_king (16. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Servus zusammen!

@MAD: Ein paar Seiten vorher wurde etwas von einem Blank gemunkelt der ähnliche Eigenschaften wie die Ashura haben soll und demnächst bei dir erhältlich sein soll. Gibts davon schon Neuigkeiten? Hätte grosses Interesse!


----------



## rainer1962 (16. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				don_king schrieb:
			
		

> Servus zusammen!
> 
> @MAD: Ein paar Seiten vorher wurde etwas von einem Blank gemunkelt der ähnliche Eigenschaften wie die Ashura haben soll und demnächst bei dir erhältlich sein soll. Gibts davon schon Neuigkeiten? Hätte grosses Interesse!


 
Ist so nicht richtig! Es ist eine 190er Ashura die auf Baitcaster umgebaut wird


----------



## darksnake (16. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Gibt es fotos von der umgebauten Ashura?
Was sagt der Fachmann (mad) zu dem Ashura Blank?


----------



## rainer1962 (16. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hallo dark,
du fischst sie doch selber ich denke du kennst den Blank??? Oder bist du nicht zufrieden damit


----------



## darksnake (16. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ich war mit ihr bis jetzt nur Forellenfischen.
Zufrieden kann ich noch nicht sagen aber habe sie noch nie richtig testen können wegen schonzeit ;-)
Ich denke ein Fachmann ( mad ) wird da mehr ahnung haben vom Material!
Habe auch schon vieles gehört, dass die ashura gebrochen ist usw. kann noch nichts spezielles von ihr sagen würde mir gerne die pics anschauen ( Umbau von statio griff zu trigger griff bei der ashura)


----------



## mad (16. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				don_king schrieb:
			
		

> @MAD: Ein paar Seiten vorher wurde etwas von einem Blank gemunkelt der ähnliche Eigenschaften wie die Ashura haben soll und demnächst bei dir erhältlich sein soll. Gibts davon schon Neuigkeiten? Hätte grosses Interesse!



servus,
bin auf der suche nach verschiedenen blanks zum jerken und twitchen das ist richtig. werde ca in 2 wochen bei meinen händler sein und in der richtung blanks zu schauen.|wavey: 



			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es fotos von der umgebauten Ashura?
> Was sagt der Fachmann (mad) zu dem Ashura Blank?



nein, wird erst von mir umgebaut und wenn rainer es will kann ich dann fotos davon rein stellen.
kenne mich bestimmt sehr gut mit harrison blanks und viele anderen aus aber die ashura war neu für mich. man hört aber nur gutes bis jetzt davon.



> Habe auch schon vieles gehört, dass die ashura gebrochen ist usw.



es kommt immer darauf an warum und wie ist das passiert, hab meine eigene 120gr vhf auch schon abgebrochen. sind jetzt die harrison schlecht??? nein weil ich selber schuld war, und da wäre jede rute gebrochen auch eine bp.:q


----------



## slu (16. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> die Rute hat garantiert KEIN Anfänger gebaut!!! Ist halt nicht der Originalnachbau sondern eine eigen Kreation. Ich nehme an der Erbauer hat sie nach den Wünschen des Kunden aufgebaut. Das wiederum ist Geschmacksache über die wiederum lässt sich nicht streiten.



Mann Rainer, dass IHR auch immer alles so "Ernst" nehmen müsst! War doch nur ein kleiner, naja, Joke von mir! Dachte halt das es "mad" war weil er ja bei Cobaltblau sofort bis in den Himmel springt! 

P.S. Robert, war nicht so gemeint wie es sich anhört #6


----------



## mad (16. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> P.S. Robert, war nicht so gemeint wie es sich anhört



servus daniel,

hab ich auch nicht so ernst genommen.#6 
nur der bau selber ist perfekt und war sicher kein anfänger, wollte nur nicht das der rutenbauer hier als anfänger hingestellt wird.|wavey: 
ja mit cobalt blau hast du schon recht, gefällt mir sehr gut aber immer mehr boarder auch. baue zur zeit nur noch die harrison vhf in cobalt blau auf.#6


----------



## rainer1962 (17. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

#h 





			
				slu schrieb:
			
		

> Mann Rainer, dass IHR auch immer alles so "Ernst" nehmen müsst! War doch nur ein kleiner, naja, Joke von mir! Dachte halt das es "mad" war weil er ja bei Cobaltblau sofort bis in den Himmel springt!
> 
> P.S. Robert, war nicht so gemeint wie es sich anhört #6


 
Ich nehme es nicht ernst, mir ists egal ich baue keine Ruten, doch du solltest bedenken, dass hier auch Leute mitlesen und auch leider KEINE Postings abgeben (aus welchem Grund auch immer) und die das in den falschewn Hals bekommen könnten. Auch sind die Rutenbauer ein eigenes Völkchen#h  jeder hat so seinen Stil, ähnl. wie ein Bildhauer oder sowas in der Art. Jeder Rutenbauer ist stolz auf sein Werk ob es den eigenen Geschmack trifft oder nicht. Ich wiederum traue mich nicht ans Rutenbauen, von daher "bewundere" ich eigentl. jeden der Ruten baut. Auch war jeder irgandwann einmal Anfänger. Egal, MAD ist darüber eh nicht sauer, und ich schon gleich dreimal nicht#h


----------



## Jan0487 (17. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Habe jetzt einige Zeit mitgelesen und wollte mich jetzt mal melden 

Mal was zu Geschmackssache...
So wie Mad usw.... es mag seine Ruten klassisch zu halten baue ich alle Ruten die ich baue nur mit Zierwicklung und Unterwicklung an den Ringen mir bringt die Arbeit halt Spass . Die Abschlusskappe oben die aus Holz ist finde ich garnicht mal schlecht. Ich mag gerne mit Holz arbeiten ob an der Abschlusskappe oder als Skeleptor.

Ich kann demnächst mal Fotos meiner G.Loomis reinstellen. Die mag bestimmt nicht jeder |supergri 


Mfg Jan


----------



## Pernod (17. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Jan0487 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe jetzt einige Zeit mitgelesen und wollte mich jetzt mal melden
> 
> Mal was zu Geschmackssache...
> So wie Mad usw.... es mag seine Ruten klassisch zu halten baue ich alle Ruten die ich baue nur mit Zierwicklung und Unterwicklung an den Ringen mir bringt die Arbeit halt Spass . Die Abschlusskappe oben die aus Holz ist finde ich garnicht mal schlecht. Ich mag gerne mit Holz arbeiten ob an der Abschlusskappe oder als Skeleptor.
> ...


 
Demnächst??Nee,stell mal heute schon die Foto´s ein.


----------



## mad (17. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus jan,

ja jeder hat seinen geschmack. meine eigenen ruten sind alle schlicht und dezent gehalten, aber die ruten die ich in auftrag baue bestimmt jeder selber wie seine rute ausschauen soll. ich habe keine fertigen ruten da, werden erst nach bestellung gebaut.#h 
ps. meine nächste die ich für mich aufbaue ist eine blaue vhf mit gold cermet und goldener zierwicklung, garn cobaltblau, blauer alu-rollenhalter. so wie boarder klee seine, die hat mir super gut gefallen.:l


----------



## Jan0487 (17. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Sind deine Alu Rollenhalter nicht für Bootsruten? Kommen mir sehr riesig vor und täuscht das?

Ich stelle gleich mal ein paar Fotos von meiner rein.


----------



## Jan0487 (17. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

http://www.castingsport.net/Spinnrute/1.JPG
http://www.castingsport.net/Spinnrute/2.JPG
http://www.castingsport.net/Spinnrute/3.JPG
http://www.castingsport.net/Spinnrute/4.JPG
http://www.castingsport.net/Spinnrute/5.JPG
http://www.castingsport.net/Spinnrute/6.JPG
http://www.castingsport.net/Spinnrute/7.JPG

Wie gesagt nicht jedem sein geschmack #h 

und hier noch ein paar von einer Spinnrute die ich für einen guten Angelkollegen gebaut habe..
Die Rute ist 210cm lang Wg von 5-20gr. und wiegt unter 100gr. 
PS: Ist auch ne G.Loomis

http://www.castingsport.net/Spinnrute/01010022.JPG
http://www.castingsport.net/Spinnrute/01010043.JPG

Hier sind ansonsten noch ein paar pics druf 
http://www.castingsport.net/Spinnrute/

Mfg Jan


----------



## rainer1962 (17. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Jan,
du alter Jerker,
wurde auch mal Zeit dass Du dich hier mal meldest #6 
dachte mir dass due es nicht mehr lange aushalten wirst hier zu lesen ohne ein Kommentar abzugeben. Die Jerke ist das die von Stephan???


----------



## Jan0487 (17. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hehe 

Ne die Jerke ist meine...
Von Stephans und Marcs habe ich leider keine Fotos mehr  Die waren alle auf meiner Externen die ich mal gelöscht hatte #q 

Mfg Jan


----------



## rainer1962 (17. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Jan0487 schrieb:
			
		

> hehe
> 
> Ne die Jerke ist meine...
> Von Stephans und Marcs habe ich leider keine Fotos mehr  Die waren alle auf meiner Externen die ich mal gelöscht hatte #q
> ...


 
Haste halt dringend Platz gebraucht für Deine Dolly Buster Filme gelle und vor lauter Gier vergessen die Fotos zu sichern|muahah:


----------



## Jan0487 (17. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Mist erwischt :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Jan0487
Stahl-Kappen und/oder Holz, das macht doch auch richtig was her. #6
Der Hakenhalter ist auf dem einen Bild wirklich neben dem Leitring montiert?


----------



## Jan0487 (17. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> @Jan0487
> Stahl-Kappen und/oder Holz, das macht doch auch richtig was her. #6
> Der Hakenhalter ist auf dem einen Bild wirklich neben dem Leitring montiert?



#t  Ich glaube da hast du dich verkuckt  Ich hab an Ruten die ich für mich baue keinen Hakenösen  Ich mag die dinger nicht


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> http://img79.*ih.us/img79/3247/ruteblau40lu.jpg
> http://img101.*ih.us/img101/1805/ruteblau13sp.jpg
> http://img79.*ih.us/img79/6850/imgp00055ip.jpg
> 
> ...



Das ist meine... GEIL :l:l:l

Ich freue mich schon sehr auf die Rute, die Bilder finde ich echt hammer, kann es kaum noch erwarten das der Postbote 2 mal klingelt... #6

Ich habe schon eine schwere VHF 75g von Mad, die ist auch schon super, fürs angeln mit dem Gummifisch eine tolle Rute. Zur ergänzung meines leichten Tackles hat mir mad jetzt diese Rute gebaut, die wird hoffentlich viel Spaß beim Angeln auf Forelle, Barsch und Hecht mit kleineren Ködern bringen...

Wenn mad das Schätzchen morgen auf die Reise bringt sollte sie ja Donnerstag da sein, Freitag wird sie eingeweiht... #6

Ich bin schon ganz heiss...

Bericht und Erfahrungswerte sobald die Rute da ist!

Danke noch mal an mad - einfach klasse Handarbeit, der man die Liebe zum Detail ansieht!

CU Stefan


----------



## mad (17. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				jan0487 schrieb:
			
		

> Sind deine Alu Rollenhalter nicht für Bootsruten? Kommen mir sehr riesig vor und täuscht das?



nein, die sind nicht größer als ein 18ner fuji rollenhalter und liegen perfekt in der hand.#6 
auf den foto wo der blaue rollenhalter verbaut ist, wurde auch ein sehr schlanker kork verbaut mit 22mm durchmesser.#h


----------



## don_king (17. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Servus!

Ich muss jetzt auch mal Bilder meiner VHF 2,70m 75g einstellen.
http://img414.*ih.us/img414/2982/vhf26ma.jpg

Ich habe die Rute jetzt ein dreiviertel jahr und bin immer noch begeistert:l
Ist meine erste selbstgebaute Rute. Was ich unbedingt haben musste war der Rollenhalter mit der Kork-Spacer (original Fuji DPS in Gunsmoke). Die Ringe sind Fuji SIC.
http://img517.*ih.us/img517/2650/vhf16zd.jpg
Hier noch ein Bild in Aktion (im Strassburger Hafen)

Die Bindungen sind schwarz und die Ringe wurden so verteilt dass der untere Ring des Spitzenteils mit der Verstärkung des Überschubs abschließt und somit hier keine zusätzliche Zierwicklung nötig war.
Ich habe keine Abschlusskappe verbaut sondern das Griffende mit Epoxydharz gemischt mit Korkschleifstaub versiegelt.
Im Unterteil befindet sich Blei, damit die Rute trotz des recht kurzen Griffs einigemassen ausgewogen ist.
Die gesamte Rute wiegt 234g.

Auf diese Rute bin ich durch dieses Forum gekomme (danke an MAD für den tipp). War damals noch weitestgehen Unbekannt und noch nix mit blau#c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Jan0487 schrieb:
			
		

> #t  Ich glaube da hast du dich verkuckt  Ich hab an Ruten die ich für mich baue keinen Hakenösen  Ich mag die dinger nicht


http://www.castingsport.net/Spinnrute/5.JPG
Das meinte ich. Kann natürlich auch stark spiegelnder Lack mit Delle oder so sein.
Und ich dachte schon, du hättest eine gute Stelle herausgetüftelt, wo die Teile nicht beim Tragen stören


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@don_king
Auch ein schöner Aufbau, wieder ganz anders, traditionell und Kork pur! #6

Diese Rolle(ntype) sollte mad mal an die blauen VHFs tun - tippe auf Zauber 3000, sowas hammert dann richtig :g :l


----------



## don_king (17. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Diese Rolle(ntype) sollte mad mal an die blauen VHFs tun - tippe auf Zauber 3000, sowas hammert dann richtig :g :l


Bingo!

Die Zauber kann ich nur empfehlen, habe auch eine RedArc 10100, doch die ist längst nicht so gut. 
Bei der Red wackelt der ganze Rotor und die Spulenachse etwas und auch die Kurbel hat mehr Spiel. 
Bei der Zauber sind die Toleranzen viel kleiner. Vielleicht habe ich auch nur ein schlechtes Exemplar erwischt.:c


----------



## Jan0487 (17. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.castingsport.net/Spinnrute/5.JPG
> Das meinte ich. Kann natürlich auch stark spiegelnder Lack mit Delle oder so sein.
> Und ich dachte schon, du hättest eine gute Stelle herausgetüftelt, wo die Teile nicht beim Tragen stören




@Mad
#6 Werden die Finger nach einer Zeit nicht kalt? Wenn die die ganze zeit an dem Alu anliegen?

@AngelDet
Das ist nur eine Spiegelung oda so 

@don_king
Sehr geil.... ich hab auch mal solche Skelptors verbaut #6 besser als dieses langweilige Plastik dazwischen 

Mfg Jan


----------



## mad (17. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				jan0487 schrieb:
			
		

> @Mad
> Werden die Finger nach einer Zeit nicht kalt? Wenn die die ganze zeit an dem Alu anliegen?



hi, alles hat vor-nachteile.#6 
wie du schon geschrieben hast der langweilige fuji rollenhalter.|wavey: 
der alu ist mal was anderes und gefällt mir sehr gut und liegt noch super in der hand. da ich selber schon im herbst in die finger friere und ab dieser zeit mit fingerlose handschuhe fische spielt es keine rolle bei mir ob der aus alu oder plastik ist.#6  mal schauen vielleicht gibts den bald beheizt für weicheier wie mich.:q 
ps. hab meine hand immer vorm rollenhalter.


----------



## Jan0487 (17. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Rollenhalter mit Heizung..



















.....GEIL.....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Zur Not würde da z.B. eine temporäre Latexbeschichtung aus gängiger Quelle im Überzugsformat helfen .... |kopfkrat :m

und


----------



## rainer1962 (18. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Not würde da z.B. eine temporäre Latexbeschichtung aus gängiger Quelle im Überzugsformat helfen .... |kopfkrat :m
> 
> und


 
ob dus glaubst oder nicht ich kenne jemanden der das schon länger macht


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich frage da mal lieber im Hinblick auf die BFF  nicht weiter nach ...


----------



## Bernhard* (18. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Fischt hier schon jemand die VHF 5-30 Gramm?
Mit welchen Ködern (von - bis) fischt Ihr die?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

So zur Info und "Entlastung" für Mad: bei ebay laufen zur Zeit zwei leichte 2,70er VHF mit Preisen >151 EUR, auch eine 5-30g. 
(Mit solchen Preisen baue ich aber lieber selbst.)


----------



## Max M. (19. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Was mich mal interessieren würde:
Wie verhält sich die Tusk 10' 40g. WG in Bezug auf WG, Schnelligkeit und Aktion im Vergleich zur Interceptor 10' und 10'6''.
Ich habe mal gehört, dass die Tusk einer der besten momentan erhältlichen Mefoblanks ist.
Das optimale WG läge bei 16-25g. und die Aktion wäre nicht zu hart.
Klar ist die Interceptor auch gut, aber die Grenze beim WG liegt dort bei 20g.


----------



## mad (19. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus max m.

der tusk blank ist zum vergleich der interceptor mit gleichen würfgewicht und länge ein schnellerer blank und von der aktion härter.wenn dir der interceptor blank vom wurfgewicht und aktion zu müde und langsam ist dann ist der tusk blank sicher eine sehr gute wahl.#6 
hab schon oft geschrieben das die tusk blanks super sind und immer als kleinen bruder der harrison vhf verglichen.
als kleiner bruder(schwester) meine ich damit aktion, schnelligkeit und härte alles einwenig schwächer wie eine vhf.


----------



## Max M. (20. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo mad,

danke für die Bekanntgabe deiner Eindrücke!
Die Blanks, die ich verglichen habe, unterscheiden sich von angegebenen WG aber gewaltig. Der Tusk 305 hat 40g. und der Harrison Interceptor nur die Hälfte. Müde finde ich den Interceptor aber nicht. Er gilt für Köder bis 20g als einer der besseren Blanks.

Gruß, Max


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. April 2006)

*Harrison Blank VHF 5-30g*

Hallo Jungs!

Ich habe gestern von Mad eine VHF in 5-30g WG bekommen, die Bilder hatte Mad in einem vorherigen Beitrag schon mal eingestellt. Hier meine ersten Eindrücke:
Habe gestern abend die Rute ausgepackt und war begeistert! |stolz:

Die Farbe ist echt toll, hatte mir das Blau zwar noch ein bisschen heller vorgestellt, wirkt aber auch so ganz toll. Den Blank hatte ich noch ein bisschen weicher erwartet, für 5g Wurfgewicht fide ich ihn ein bisschen zu hart, aber das werde ich ausgiebig testen! 

Ansonsten wieder ein toll verarbeitetet Rute! :l

Ich habe es gestern natürlich nicht abwarten können und war noch mal kurz am See.... Erster Eindruck ist gut, leider hatte ich nur etwa 30 Minuten Zeit und konnte in der Zeit auch keinen Biss verzeichnen, aber bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden! Wenn ich mal länger draussen war und ein bisschen mehr zur Rute sagen kann, eventuell auch die ersten Drilleigenschaften kenne, werde ich noch ein bisschen mehr schreiben!

 Danke noch mal an mad! #6

 CU Stefan


----------



## Bernhard* (21. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank VHF 5-30g*



			
				Schleien-Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungs!
> 
> Ich habe gestern von Mad eine VHF in 5-30g WG bekommen, die Bilder hatte Mad in einem vorherigen Beitrag schon mal eingestellt. Hier meine ersten Eindrücke:
> Habe gestern abend die Rute ausgepackt und war begeistert! |stolz:
> ...


 
Na, schon getestet?
Sonst jemand?


----------



## Birger (21. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

So, hier mal ein Bild von der blauen 15-45g Harrison, auf das Börni schon so lange wartet:





Und hier nochmal die Harrison (unten) und die Blechpeitsche im Vergleich:





Leider kommt die superschöne blaue Farbe der Harrison nicht richtig raus, weil mein Zimmer zu dunkel ist. Aber ich mal nochmal Praxisnahe Fotos am Wasser, dann vielleicht auch mit Fisch dran.
|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Birger
hast Du jetzt eine 3m Rute genommen? |kopfkrat 
(willkommen im Club :q )


----------



## mad (22. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hi det,

ist eine gekürzte 3,20m auf ca 3,10m.#6


----------



## Bernhard* (22. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> So, hier mal ein Bild von der blauen 15-45g Harrison, auf das Börni schon so lange wartet:
> ....
> Und hier nochmal die Harrison (unten) und die Blechpeitsche im Vergleich:
> 
> ...



Yeah! Merci, Mr. Birger!
...konnte mich bei meiner Bestellung jetzt aber nicht mehr beeinflussen....


----------



## rainer1962 (22. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Yeah! Merci, Mr. Birger!
> ...konnte mich bei meiner Bestellung jetzt aber nicht mehr beeinflussen....


 

und was hat unser Punk rocker denn jetzt wieder bestellt?????


----------



## rainer1962 (22. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@MAD
bevor du anfängst meine zu bauen, will ich Dir noch sagen wie sie aussehen soll;-)
standard heb ich jetzt genug!!!


----------



## mad (22. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> und was hat unser Punk rocker denn jetzt wieder bestellt?????


|sagnix |sagnix |sagnix 



			
				rainer schrieb:
			
		

> @MAD
> bevor du anfängst meine zu bauen, will ich Dir noch sagen wie sie aussehen soll;-)


melde mich dann im winter bevor ich mit deiner anfange!!!|muahah:


----------



## Bernhard* (22. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> |sagnix |sagnix |sagnix



Ich schon: Wird ne Harrison |supergri


----------



## rainer1962 (22. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schon: Wird ne Harrison |supergri


 
saudoll bernie und welche????
ne 30er für Brassen zu blinkern oder was????


----------



## rainer1962 (22. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> melde mich dann im winter bevor ich mit deiner anfange!!!|muahah:


 
na dann werd ich mal in einer Nacht und Nebelaktion vor Schonzeitende Dir deinen Keller ausräumen


----------



## Bernhard* (22. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> saudoll bernie und welche????
> ne 30er für Brassen zu blinkern oder was????



Hey Rainer, schon wieder ein Likörchen gezwitschert? 
Weisst doch, dass ich die voll geilo 5-100 äh 30 Gramm bekomme...


----------



## rainer1962 (22. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Rainer, schon wieder ein Likörchen gezwitschert?
> Weisst doch, dass ich die voll geilo 5-100 äh 30 Gramm bekomme...


 
ein Likörchen???
war mit meinen besten Kumpels (Jack und Daniels) eben am Nachen, haben gemütlich zusammengesessen. Nach Hause bin ich mit nem Affen gegangen. 
na endlich haste dich mal für ne gescheite Rute entschieden!


----------



## Bernhard* (22. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> ein Likörchen???
> war mit meinen besten Kumpels (Jack und Daniels) eben am Nachen, haben gemütlich zusammengesessen. Nach Hause bin ich mit nem Affen gegangen.
> na endlich haste dich mal für ne gescheite Rute entschieden!




Ein Wort gegen meine "Blechi" und Du gehst in Schweden über Bord!! |kopfkrat


----------



## rainer1962 (22. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

sach ja gar nix


----------



## Birger (23. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Genau, kein Wort gegen die Blechi bitte :q.

Aber die 30g VHF zum Brassentwistern....:g

Fischt ihr eigentlich alle 2,70m Ruten, oder ist auch ein 3m- Mann dabei?


----------



## rainer1962 (23. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, kein Wort gegen die Blechi bitte :q.
> 
> Aber die 30g VHF zum Brassentwistern....:g
> 
> Fischt ihr eigentlich alle 2,70m Ruten, oder ist auch ein 3m- Mann dabei?


 
3m da müsste ich ja bei mir zu Hause alles umbauen....
Bett, Badewanne, Türen.....|wavey:


----------



## mad (23. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				birger schrieb:
			
		

> Fischt ihr eigentlich alle 2,70m Ruten, oder ist auch ein 3m- Mann dabei?



servus birger,

die nachfrage nach 9' ruten zum spinnfischen ist viel größer als zu den 10' ruten. von zb 10 ruten die ich baue sind max.2 ruten dabei die eine 10' rute wollen. die jungs von meiner gegend fischen alle lieber eine 10' rute, die ruten die ich von mir aus gesehen nach oben(norden) verschicke sind zu 99% alles 9' ruten.#h


----------



## melis (23. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Wird es auch mal eine 240cm Harrison Vhf bis 30g oder 45g geben?


----------



## mad (23. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				melis schrieb:
			
		

> Wird es auch mal eine 240cm Harrison Vhf bis 30g oder 45g geben?



also im unteren bereich vom wurfgewicht -30gr wird sicher noch was kommen. und laut info die ich habe kommt noch was ultra feines so um die 10-15gr. wird aber noch bisschen dauern, hoffe ich bekomme wieder paar musterblanks davor schon zum testen.|wavey:


----------



## Bernhard* (23. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, kein Wort gegen die Blechi bitte :q.
> 
> Aber die 30g VHF zum Brassentwistern....:g



Brassentwistern? Dafür ist auch die BP da --> siehe "heimliche Räuber"! |rolleyes


----------



## rainer1962 (23. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> also im unteren bereich vom wurfgewicht -30gr wird sicher noch was kommen. und laut info die ich habe kommt noch was ultra feines so um die 10-15gr. wird aber noch bisschen dauern, hoffe ich bekomme wieder paar musterblanks davor schon zum testen.|wavey:


 
Ultralight???!!!!!
einen für mich in max. 210!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rainer1962 (23. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Brassentwistern? Dafür ist auch die BP da --> siehe "heimliche Räuber"! |rolleyes


 
pass aber auf dass du die BP mit nem 5 Pfünder Brassen NICHT überforderst|muahah: |muahah: |muahah:


----------



## the doctor (23. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

So, jetzt habe ich meine Harrison schon ca 2 Wochen und hab sie noch nicht einmal probegefischt, obwohl ich vielleicht die möglichkeit hätte (ohne Haken)
Nächste Woche wird es aber an der Zeit sein und pünktlich zum 1. Mai fliegen den Hechten die Bleche und die Gummis um die Ohren.
Dann werde ich auch mal ein gescheites Foto knipsen um Mads tolles Werk hier zu präsentieren:m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> Fischt ihr eigentlich alle 2,70m Ruten, oder ist auch ein 3m- Mann dabei?


Keine 2,70 Ruten bei mir, alles 3m oder länger  hat aber auch mit den "historischen" Grund, daß das die Sicherheitsminimallänge für 2 Angler im Boot ist, so daß die Blinker außenboards/oben bleiben und schließlich hat man sich dran gewöhnt. Mit einem Angler mit ner 2,40 Rute setze ich mich nicht mehr in ein typisches Boot! :g 

apropos: Die Idee der 3,10m Rute gefällt mir! #6


----------



## Bernhard* (28. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo zusammen!

Wie schaut´s bei Euch aus - endet die Hecht-Schonzeit bei Euch auch allen am 1.Mai?
Ich hoffe, dann gibts hier jede Menge Berichte über die "eingeweihten" Harrison-Ruten!!!!!#6


----------



## Birger (28. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Wie schaut´s bei Euch aus - endet die Hecht-Schonzeit bei Euch auch allen am 1.Mai?
> Ich hoffe, dann gibts hier jede Menge Berichte über die "eingeweihten" Harrison-Ruten!!!!!#6



Klar, hab schon ne Tageskarte gekauft.

Wie wärs denn mit nem kleinen Wettbewerb: "Mads handgebaute Rute fängt den größten Fisch"
Aber Brassentwistern zählt nicht.


----------



## rainer1962 (28. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, hab schon ne Tageskarte gekauft.
> 
> Wie wärs denn mit nem kleinen Wettbewerb: "Mads handgebaute Rute fängt den größten Fisch"
> Aber Brassentwistern zählt nicht.


wäre unfair 
bei uns gehts erst wieder ab dem 1.06. ich habe deswegen eh schon Frust. Werde aber am WE Kunstköder ohne Haken fischen damit ich sehe auf was sie sich im Moment stürzen


----------



## Bernhard* (28. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> wäre unfair
> bei uns gehts erst wieder ab dem 1.06. ich habe deswegen eh schon Frust. Werde aber am WE Kunstköder ohne Haken fischen damit ich sehe auf was sie sich im Moment stürzen


 
Da muss der Frust aber gross sein! 
Tja, bin gespannt was die Hechte und Zander bei uns ab Montag so machen |supergri


----------



## mad (28. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

*



			Wie wärs denn mit nem kleinen Wettbewerb: "Mads handgebaute Rute fängt den größten Fisch"
Aber Brassentwistern zählt nicht.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*
servus birger,

die idee gefällt mir und das ganze geht bis zum 31.12.06
foto mit den raubfisch und der rute von mir.#6 
es geht nicht nach gewicht sondern nach länge vom fisch.

*wer den größten fisch gefangen hat bekommt eine HARRISON VHF Rute von mir!!!#h *
(auswahl ist das wurfgewicht und die länge)


----------



## vertikal (28. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> *wer den größten fisch gefangen hat bekommt eine HARRISON VHF Rute von mir!!!#h *
> (auswahl ist das wurfgewicht und die länge)




Super Idee, Robert!

Da mein zweiter Vorname "Glück" heisst, kannst du schon mal anfangen, die Paketkarte auszufüllen!:q:q:q


----------



## Raabiat (28. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hehe
na das ist mal ein feiner Zug und ein guter Anreiz.#6
Dann mal viel Erfolg an alle Besitzer einer Rute von Mad (ich gehöre noch nicht dazu....schaun mer mal wann ich überzeugt bin.....vielleicht ab 1. Mai:q)

PS: und ich hab immer gedacht size does not matter |uhoh:


----------



## Bubbel2000 (28. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

also ich lese das gerade hier und muss sagen: gute idee!!! ich bekomme meine aber erst mitte juni, dann muss ich mich ranhalten. ich nehme die harrison bis 30 gr. wg in 2,70m bitte, denn ich werde auf jeden fall gewinnen, soviel steht fest!!! 

ach mad, ich habe den wettbewerb "schönste foto vom kleinsten fisch" gewonnen, bekomme ich dafür wenigstens ne harrison vt bitte??????
;-) schönen dank auf jeden fall schon mal :-D

bin gespannt, wie birgers neues meisterwerk dann im drill aussieht, hoffentlich wird sie auch gleich am 1.mai ordentlich gefordert!

mfg steffen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> ich nehme die harrison bis 30 gr. wg in 2,70m bitte, denn ich werde auf jeden fall gewinnen, soviel steht fest!!!


Nana, wie war das mit den ü 15cm Wobblern? Das wird so nix


----------



## rainer1962 (28. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

:q :q :q 
ich fahr nach Schweden tralalalala.......
und pfeiffe mir ein schönes Liedchen lalalalala.....
ddas geht soooo.....

die Hechtlein im schönen Norden......
die lassen sich gut orten........
sie stehen nämlich dicht an dicht.......
der Meterbrocken ist dort pflicht.......
der einsdreißiger ist dort nicht alleine....
die Harisson ist jetzt schon meine....
 |muahah:


----------



## rainer1962 (28. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

:r :c ....oder fährt da jemand mit ner 12oer WG nach Spanien auf Waller


----------



## Bernhard* (28. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> servus birger,
> 
> die idee gefällt mir und das ganze geht bis zum 31.12.06
> foto mit den raubfisch und der rute von mir.#6
> ...


 
Sollte man das nicht auf "in Deutschland gefangene Fische" begrenzen. Ich denk da an die Wahnsinnigen, die extra nach Schweden und Spanien fahren |rolleyes !!!!


----------



## vertikal (28. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> :q :q :q
> ich fahr nach Schweden tralalalala.......
> und pfeiffe mir ein schönes Liedchen lalalalala.....
> ddas geht soooo.....
> ...




heheheheheh, bist ja ein richtiger Poet, Rainer.:q:q:q

Leider nenn ich seit 2 Tagen die 120g-Ausführung von Mad mein Eigen, und den Weg nach Spananien findet mein Becker auch..........

P.S. Am Wochenende hab ich mal 'n bischen Zeit; dann stell ich ein paar Bilder von dem feinen Teil rein!


----------



## Bernhard* (28. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> heheheheheh, bist ja ein richtiger Poet, Rainer.:q:q:q
> 
> Leider nenn ich seit 2 Tagen die 120g-Ausführung von Mad mein Eigen, und den Weg nach Spananien findet mein Becker auch..........
> 
> P.S. Am Wochenende hab ich mal 'n bischen Zeit; dann stell ich ein paar Bilder von dem feinen Teil rein!


 
Boh ej!
Ich lass mir noch schnell vom Robert die Katapult nachbauen und fahr nach Kasachstan!!! Dann gehört die VHF mir, mir alleine! hähähä |uhoh:


----------



## Franz_16 (28. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hmm... könnten wir das mit der Rute nicht anders machen ?

... wer beim Treffen bei Robert das meiste Weissbier trinken kann, kriegt die Gerte ? :q


----------



## rainer1962 (28. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm... könnten wir das mit der Rute nicht anders machen ?
> 
> ... wer beim Treffen bei Robert das meiste Weissbier trinken kann, kriegt die Gerte ? :q


 
glaub ich gerne, da dürfen aber keine ausländer südl. des weißwurstäquators mitmachen 
wenn ich mir vorstelle ihr sprecht ja jetzt schon als wenn ihr einen Knödel im Mund hättet 
wie mag das wohl nach 10 Paulaner aussehen bzw. sich anhören ;-)
:m
den oichkatzelschwoaf kann man dann gar net mehr verstehen


----------



## rainer1962 (28. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Mad
ich bräuchte noch ne Rute für die Schwertfischjagd hehehehe


----------



## Bernhard* (28. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm... könnten wir das mit der Rute nicht anders machen ?
> 
> ... wer beim Treffen bei Robert das meiste Weissbier trinken kann, kriegt die Gerte ? :q



Kannst mir die Rute auch gleich geben!!:g


----------



## bolli (28. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo!

Heute ist sie angekommen, MEINE Harrison:k . Supersaubere Arbeit von mad, dem ich auch auf diesem Wege nocheinmal danken möchte. :m 


Jetzt kann ich das Ende der Schonzeit für Hecht am Montag und vor allem der für Zander am 01.06. kaum noch erwarten. 
Eigentlich hatte ich es ja nicht vor, aber angesichts des von mad ausgelobten Preises überlege ich, ob ich SIE in drei wochen mit nach Hitra nehme zum Köhlerklatschen. Da sind immer dicke Dinger drin.:q


----------



## Birger (29. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Find ich ja klasse das der kleine Wettbewerb so viel Anhang findet. Ich denke aber, wir müssen dann nochmal einige Regeln festlegen.
Zählen Fische aus dem Ausland? Ich würds besser finden, wenn nicht, auch wenn ich selber noch dieses Jahr nach Spanien fahre.
Zählt der Bodden? Ist zwar Deutschland und der Meterhecht springt einem auch nicht ins Boot, aber die richtige Herausforderung...naja.
Darf mad mitmachen? Wenn er gewinnt, muss er keine Rute verschenken? (sollte ja fair für alle sein, oder?)

Vielleicht legen wir uns gleich auf eine Fischart fest? Hecht, Zander? 
Meinungen von Euch bitte.


----------



## Bernhard* (29. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> Find ich ja klasse das der kleine Wettbewerb so viel Anhang findet. Ich denke aber, wir müssen dann nochmal einige Regeln festlegen.
> Zählen Fische aus dem Ausland? Ich würds besser finden, wenn nicht, auch wenn ich selber noch dieses Jahr nach Spanien fahre.
> Zählt der Bodden? Ist zwar Deutschland und der Meterhecht springt einem auch nicht ins Boot, aber die richtige Herausforderung...naja.
> Darf mad mitmachen? Wenn er gewinnt, muss er keine Rute verschenken? (sollte ja fair für alle sein, oder?)
> ...



Bloss nicht Zander! Die müssen bei uns scheinbar erst geboren werden. Ausser Du kommst vorher vorbei uns zeigst uns wie´s geht! 
Bin auch nur für Fische aus Deutschland...und der Hecht wär wohl am passendsten.


----------



## rainer1962 (29. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

wieso denn keine Zander?????


----------



## rainer1962 (29. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Würde aber auch sagen, der größte in BRD gefangene Hecht zählt (Hechte hats ja überall), sonst geht jeder nur auf Waller die nicht überall gleich vorkommen 
Der Hecht sollte in einem Binnengewässer gefangen werden, dann sind die Chancen für jeden gleich!!!!!


----------



## Birger (29. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ok das finde ich gut. Bei uns gibts zwar auch viele Zander, aber beim größten würd ich wohl auch kaum ne Chance haben:q. Und noch was: zählt nur die Länge, oder auch das Gewicht? Länge find ich besser, wegen C&R und mir ständig ins Wasser fallenden Fischen#6.


----------



## rainer1962 (29. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

bin auch für die Länge  geht schneller beim messen als noch wiegen, ausserdem hab ich ne Waage die bei einem tatsächl. Gewicht von 1kg 2kg anzeigt 
mit einem Massband kann man nicht be********n ;-)


----------



## Noob-Flyer (29. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> es geht nicht nach gewicht sondern nach länge vom fisch.




Seit wohl schon zu aufgeregt, um zu bemerken, dass Mad ja schon festgelegt hatte, dass es nur um die Länge geht|wavey:


----------



## Bernhard* (29. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> wieso denn keine Zander?????



Hab die letzten drei Jahre einen Zander beim Spinfischen gefangen. Geht bei uns sonst nur mit KöFi auf der Feeder und ausserdem sterben die scheinbar mit 49 cm!

Zanderspezis??


----------



## beach (29. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo, 

auch ich will am Montag meine Harrison entjungfern und da jetzt der Kork noch hell und neu ist, sollte o. könnte man den Kork nicht versiegeln oder irgendwie pflegen.
Ist so etwas ratsam?

Gruß beach


----------



## Bernhard* (29. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo zusammen!

Ist zwar keine Harrison, aber dafür auch von MAD aufgebaut.

Meine kleine Blechi:


----------



## rainer1962 (29. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab die letzten drei Jahre einen Zander beim Spinfischen gefangen. Geht bei uns sonst nur mit KöFi auf der Feeder und ausserdem sterben die scheinbar mit 49 cm!
> 
> Zanderspezis??


 
da haste mit Sicherheit was falsch gemacht 
auch richtig spinnen ist ne Kunst|kopfkrat


----------



## Birger (29. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Burn: werden denn viele Zander mit Köfi gefangen, oder hält sich das auch in Grenzen? Denn ich bleibe dabei: Gummi ist auf Dauer fängiger als Köderfisch.


----------



## Bernhard* (29. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> da haste mit Sicherheit was falsch gemacht
> auch richtig spinnen ist ne Kunst|kopfkrat



Komm und zeigs uns!!!!!!!


----------



## Bernhard* (29. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> @ Burn: werden denn viele Zander mit Köfi gefangen, oder hält sich das auch in Grenzen? Denn ich bleibe dabei: Gummi ist auf Dauer fängiger als Köderfisch.



Es werden relativ wenige gefangen und nur kleine. Seit letztem Jahr auch von einigen mit Kopytos - aber auch alles zu klein.

Haben leider sehr klares Wasser und recht starke Strömung!

Hast nen Tipp?


----------



## Birger (29. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ja, mein Tip: such dir ein anderes Zandergewässer. Klares Wasser ist eigentlich nicht gut, das bringt selten einen guten Zanderbestand hervor, vor allem, wenns dazu auch noch flach ist. Aber probieren würd ichs ja gern mal. Wie heißt der Fluss?


----------



## Bernhard* (29. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, mein Tip: such dir ein anderes Zandergewässer. Klares Wasser ist eigentlich nicht gut, das bringt selten einen guten Zanderbestand hervor, vor allem, wenns dazu auch noch flach ist. Aber probieren würd ichs ja gern mal. Wie heißt der Fluss?



Flach ist er nicht!
Ist der Inn (Nebenfluss der Donau).


----------



## rainer1962 (29. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Komm und zeigs uns!!!!!!!


 
Ich denke die anderen könnens schon 
wo kleine Zander sind, gibts auch große, mag sein dass der Bestand bei euch dort nicht so groß ist aber vielleicht suchste auch am falschen Ort die Zander |kopfkrat


----------



## Bernhard* (29. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke die anderen könnens schon
> wo kleine Zander sind, gibts auch große, mag sein dass der Bestand bei euch dort nicht so groß ist aber vielleicht suchste auch am falschen Ort die Zander |kopfkrat



Anderes Problem ist noch, dass wir 1/3 bis 1/2 Jahr Hochwasser haben - das sog. "Schneewasser" das aus den Bergen kommt.
Vor zwei Jahren wurde beim elektrisch Abfischen auch mal ein Zander in einer Mündung mit über nem Meter gefangen. Da müssen sie also sein. Nur wo soll man sie suchen und wie fängt man sie?!


----------



## mad (29. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				beach schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> auch ich will am Montag meine Harrison entjungfern und da jetzt der Kork noch hell und neu ist, sollte o. könnte man den Kork nicht versiegeln oder irgendwie pflegen.
> Ist so etwas ratsam?



servus beach,
hab früher meinen kork mal mit bienenwachs gepflegt, er wird halt sofort dunkler aber bleibt so.
aber bitte nicht mit klarlack oder sonst was versiegeln. 

@all,

wenn euch das lieber ist das nur deutschland zählt ist ok und sicher fair die nicht nach schweden,ebro, po usw kommen.
und lassen wir den waller auch weg, dann zählt nur der hecht und zander der am längsten ist hat gewonnen.
*noch was an alle die dabei sind, werde am schluß 31.12.06 kein foto in frage stellen oder streiten für mich zählt die ehrlichkeit von jeden und wenn kein meterstab am foto ist werde ich keine länge anzweifeln.#6 *


----------



## rainer1962 (29. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> servus beach,
> @all,
> 
> wenn euch das lieber ist das nur deutschland zählt ist ok und sicher fair die nicht nach schweden,ebro, po usw kommen.
> ...


 
jow ich bin voll damit einverstanden |wavey:


----------



## squirell (29. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> servus beach,
> hab früher meinen kork mal mit bienenwachs gepflegt, er wird halt sofort dunkler aber bleibt so.
> aber bitte nicht mit klarlack oder sonst was versiegeln.
> 
> ...


 
Hört sich gut an.

Edersee ich komme..................


----------



## darksnake (29. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Mad super angebot ;-)


----------



## squirell (30. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> @ squirrel
> weißt du was der Patrick bis jetzt gefangen hat???
> Ich sag nur manche leute haben zu viel geld...[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## Bubbel2000 (30. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@mad: das fänd ich wirklich gut, perfekt. auch wenn ich erst ab mitte ende juni bis anfang september angeln kann, bin dann in frankreich ;-)
mir aber egal, hauptsache ich fange nen meterfisch, egal mit welcher rute. am liebsten gleich am montag den richtigen hechtkoffer!!!
ach ja, nur noch der sonntag, das leben kann so schön sein 
bona nox an alle


----------



## rainer1962 (30. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@darksnake,

wie war das mit Patrick gemeint????????


----------



## darksnake (30. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ rainer:
ist ein insider 
:m


----------



## rainer1962 (30. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> @ rainer:
> ist ein insider
> :m


 
wusste gar nicht dass ich indiesem thread outsider bin#q #c


----------



## vertikal (30. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo ihr Harrison- und Mad-Fans:

Hier mal die versprochenen Fotos von meiner Neuerwerbung:

VHF Spin, 2,70 m, 60-120 g

Mad hat hier mal die blauen Ringe verbaut. Daneben seht ihr meine infolge Hechtschonzeit leider auch noch ungefischte VHF Spin, 2,70 m, 30-75 g, bei der noch die grauen Ringe benutzt wurden.

Die Verarbeitungsqualitiät ist wieder sprichwörtlich. Ich bin total begeistert und freue mich schon riesig auf ihren ersten Einsatz. 

Morgen ist aber erst mal ihre kleine Schwester dran. Dann werden wir zu dritt mal versuchen, im schwierigen Rursee einen Hecht zum Fototermin einzuladen.
Mal sehen, ob's klappt.

Robert, auch von hier aus noch einmal meinen ganz herzlichen Dank für diese wirklich tolle Rute!!!|wavey:


----------



## vertikal (30. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

...und noch ein paar Fotos:


----------



## hechtdoktor (30. April 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Vertikal!

Glückwunsch zu den tollen Ruten!!!
Habe aus diesem und anderen threads viel Gutes von Mads Meisterstücken vernommen und ihn gebeten mir auch eine aufzubauen. Werde sie dann - wenn gewünscht - auch mal ablichten und einstellen. Wird ne VHF 270 15-45g in Cobalt blau:l

Viel Erfolg im Rursee


----------



## schroe (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@vertikal,
wunderschöne Geräte. Glückwunsch!#6 

@Hechtdoktor,
gute Wahl, bin ich sehr mit zufrieden, ist allerdings eine schicke, "schwarze Lady".#6 

@mad, 
saubere Arbeit. Bereitest mit deiner Arbeit vielen Leuten, mir auch, eine anhaltend große Freude. Danke.#6


----------



## rainer1962 (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Shroe,
auch wieder da?????
Wird auch Zeit!!!!
wie wars denn an der Mörrum oder gehste da erst noch hin?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@vertikal
in der Gestaltung einfach zeitlos schicke Teile ! #6

Mit der dicken VHF mußte aber wahrscheinlich auch aufpassen, nicht daß es Dir so geht wie meiner Frau, die den Hecht mit einem vergleichbaren Stock HORIZONTAL überm Wasser zum Boot beförderte!  :m


----------



## schroe (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Rainer,
fahre erst übernächste Woche an die Mörrum. Bin schon in der Vorbereitung. Kennst dass ja, man hat nie aussreichend Material. ;-)


----------



## Birger (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

So Jungs, 
festhalten: 1,15m und 10,7Kg. Mehr dazu aber morgen, bin nur noch mit einem Auge wach...


----------



## Bernhard* (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> So Jungs,
> festhalten: 1,15m und 10,7Kg. Mehr dazu aber morgen, bin nur noch mit einem Auge wach...


 
Hecht oder Zander?  
Da kann ich mit meinem 85er nicht "anstinken".


----------



## Birger (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Eindeutig Hecht, ABER:

DEN HAB ICH UM 5 MINUTEN VERPASST!!!!!

Wir gehen um den See zum Spinnen und eine Stelle vor uns baut ein Vereinsangler seine Zanderruten zurecht (um 10 Uhr vormittags in der prallen Sonne ohne Wind). Ich hatte mit irgendwelche Fängen unter den Bedingungen eh schon nicht mehr gerechnet. Also: 3m Telerute mit ca. 40g WG, die Rolle selbst war eine Katastrophe, Schnur 25er Mono. Aber das geht ja noch denn jetzt kommts: Kevlar-Vorfach, 10er Drilling und ein 4 cm Rotauge als Köderfisch! Gerade ausgeworfen und es knallt, 20min Drill und dann hab ich ihm bei der Landung geholfen (sein Kescher war auch eher für kleine Forellen gedacht).
Der Hecht muss ja so einen Hunger gehabt haben, dass er sich diesen winzigen Köfi reinzieht, der hätte 100% auch meinen Gummifisch genommen, aber: wer nicht kommt zur rechten Zeit, muss fangen das was übrig bleibt. Das waren für uns noch ein knapp 90er Hecht, der sich aber auch kurz vorm Ufer beim Sprung verabschiedet hat und einige 50-60er. Nagut, Blechpeitsche ist eingeweiht und macht riesig Spaß auf Hecht.
Und ich hab den Angler davon überzeugt, dass er den Hecht zurücksetzt, das war meine gute Tat für gestern, hätte ihn aber lieber selber gefangen und damit schon fast die Harrison gewonnen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> ... hätte ihn aber lieber selber gefangen und damit schon fast die Harrison gewonnen


Jetzt freuen sich aber sicher alle, daß der Wettbewerb des Längsten Mad-Ruten-Fisches (LMRF ) nicht schon so schnell (vor)entschieden wurde.

Da nur von mad gebaute Ruten zählen  - nicht wahr - (oder auch sein Material oder ein kompletter Rutenbausatz |kopfkrat ) und nur die damit gefangenen Fische, stellt sich mir so die Frage, wie man das logisch sehen täte - sich eine Rute zu bauen (lassen) - um wiederum eine Rute zu gewinnen? |kopfkrat #c 
 (ich meine tun werd ichs ja irgendwann sowieso, wenn ich da so die vielen unausgeloteten Möglichkeiten noch sehe ...) Fragen über Fragen

Weiterhin wäre auch noch interessant, wie große Fische bisher mit einer VHF (welcher Type) bezwungen und gefangen worden sind, in wie weit der Ferrari auch fürs ganz grobe geeignet ist? |kopfkrat bin mal echt gespannt.


----------



## mad (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

wie ich das vom birger gelesen habe glaubte ich auch sofort das ding ist gelaufen.
aber es ist alles wieder offen.:m 

angeldet,
mir gehts hier mehr um den spaß, mir persönlich ist es egal wer die rute gewinnt es soll ehrlich und fair ablaufen. aus diesen grund so wenig regeln wie möglich, es soll eine von mir gebaute rute sein egal welcher blank.|wavey: 



> Weiterhin wäre auch noch interessant, wie große Fische bisher mit einer VHF (welcher Type) bezwungen und gefangen worden sind, in wie weit der Ferrari auch fürs ganz grobe geeignet ist?  bin mal echt gespannt.


meine größten fische mit einer vhf (60/120gr) waren im letzten jahr 2 waller mit 135cm und 150cm, meine größten in der donau gefangenen waller mit 1,78m war letztes jahr mit der blechpeitsche.

info für alle noch,
bekomme in ca 8 wochen (werden extra angefertigt) auch abschlußkappen in *cobalt blau*.#h 
und die habe ich schon *cobalt blaue spacer *für die fuji rollenhalter. fotos vom rollenhalter kommen.
wer die rute schon hat mit blauen alu-rollehalter der bekommt natürlich die blaue endkappe von mir umgebaut.#6


----------



## rainer1962 (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Det
mit der 45er im Rhein waren Hecht (kehrströmung) und Rapfen (Strömungskante), Hecht 1m, Rapfen etwas über 1m kein Problem, im Gegenteil ich hatte sogar noch genug Reserven. Die Rute war während der Drills nie am Limit sondern eher die Schnur. Der Druck auf die Fische konnten problemlos aufgebaut und natürlich auch gehalten werden. Dei 45 ist so kräftig dass kein Hecht/Rapfen/Zander sie in Verlegenheit bringen wird. Schnur ne 8kg geflochtene mit jeweils 27er Flexonit.


----------



## bolli (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Leute,

gestern konnte ich bei einem kleinen Feierabendangeln meine VHF einweihen
:k :
Hecht 60, Hecht 85 und Barsch 44. :z  Köder war ein Jackson Lake Walker 16cm der sich sehr gut twichen lässt.
Der 85er Hecht hat zwar keine Chancen auf den Sieg beim Wettbewerb, ist aber vielleicht ein Ansporn für alle....#h


----------



## Bubbel2000 (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hamma, petri heil! 44er barsch gefällt mir am besten, das ist schon mal ein richtig guter. und z.z. liegst du damit auch in führung ;-)


----------



## Bernhard* (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				bolli schrieb:
			
		

> Der 85er Hecht hat zwar keine Chancen auf den Sieg beim Wettbewerb, ist aber vielleicht ein Ansporn für alle....#h


 
Stimmt, denn meiner hatte 85,5 cm...    (stimmt echt...ist aber egal)


----------



## slu (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hey bolli,
Petri Heil zu deinem guten Hecht! Sag mal wo angelst du hier in der gegend und was für eine VHF hast du? Komme nämlich auch von hier #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Erstmal dicken Glückwunsch den schon mal ordentlichen Hechtfängern zum Auftakt! #6 

Daß man mit einer passenden VHF problemfrei große Fische bändigen kann, gilt dann ja wohl als bewiesen, oder?! |supergri 



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Rapfen etwas über 1m


Richtig so notiert? Das wäre dann meinem Googlen nach ein richtiger Rekordfisch, oder?

Worum es mir geht, ist schon ein Abschätzen der Resistenz und besonders der leichten Rutenklassen.



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Die 45 ist so kräftig dass kein Hecht/Rapfen/Zander sie in Verlegenheit bringen wird.


Darum geht es mir, wobei ich außer Hecht Dir voll zustimme. 
Ich kenne zumindest einen Hecht persönlich, der das sehr wohl könnte, der wohnt tief in einem dunklen See in Schweden und ärgert von Zeit zu Zeit Angler und wird wohl kaum jemals einfach ohne Walfängerbootequipment zu fangen sein. Der Kampf wird beim Großhecht aber vornehmlich auf den ersten 50cm der Montage entschieden, was insofern auch zu den Schnurproblemen gehört, da accord.

Bei meinem Glück immer die größten Fische am ungeeignetsten leichten Gerät zu haken #c interessiert mich die Frage schon ungemein, denn in der nächsten Runde soll es mal anders ausgehen. :g Ist jedenfalls schon etwas deprimierend, wenn am 24cm Schleppwobbler und einer passenden Monsterbändigerrute 60iger Hechte beißen und die großen eher die Barschspinner oder Kleinwobbler schnappen - wobei das Thema hier dann nicht so vertiefend hinpaßt. 
Ich bin deswegen aber an der realen Extrembelastbarkeit sehr interessiert, vor allem auch weil die Schweden selber nicht intensiv mit Gummifischen fischen und sich da eine Lücke auftut. 

Sowas wie vertikal's neue "Dicke Berta", die mad dann schon mal auf 1,50 getestet hat, mit einem dicken Schlappen dran, bringt mich schon auf Ideen :k


----------



## rainer1962 (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Det,
was ist denn das für ein Monster?????
Habe aber gehört dass die Schwedenhechte wesentl. mehr Power haben sollen als unsere. Kann ich erst im Oktober (hoffentlich) beurteilen, da gehts nach Schweden. Hiermit revidiere ich meine Aussage und beziehe sie auf Hecht /Zander/ Rapfen bei uns hier in meiner Ecke. 
Dass der Rapfen über nen m war stimmt schon, ob das ein rekordfisch ist weiß ich nicht!!! Die Rapfen gehen bei uns als "Beifänge" an die Haken  Ich geh nicht gezielt da drauf. Dementsprechend wenig beschäftige ich mich mit den Rapfen. Der Rapfenbestand hat in den letzten Jahren bei uns brutal zugenommen, nicht nur Masse sondern auch die Größe, worans liegt weiss ich natürlich nicht!


----------



## rainer1962 (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

habe auch gerade Rapfen gegoogelt, können bis 120 cm werden,
laune im drill machen die Brüder schon, als "Lückenfüller" vielleicht ne Überlegung wert. Wobei ich lieber den Barschen nachstelle, die werden immer so schön braun in der Pfanne und munden dann besonders gut ;-)


----------



## mad (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus bolli,
freut mich sehr und guter einstieg mit der neuen rute.#6 
ein 85er hecht ist doch nicht schlecht.#h mit foto perfekt.

@slu,
die harrison vom bolli ist eine blaue vhf 75gr.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Auf jeden Fall war der Rapfen größer als was sonst so gefangen wurde. #r  In der Fischhitparade war der größte 89cm. Der Rekord der BLINKER-Hitparade, gefangen 1987, liegt bei 16 Pfund 200 Gramm. Da könnte der schon noch drüber liegen. 

Ich meine auch, daß viele der schwedischen Hechte mehr Power haben, allerdings setzen sie diese erst so ab 75cm richtig ein, darunter lassen sich auch fast alle ziemlich einfach nach ein-zwei Stößen heranziehen #c 
Die, mit denen ich Erfahrung habe und im inneren analysierte, fressen auch sehr viel Kraftnahrung in Form von Krebsen und sind sehr kannibalisch, das bringt evtl. die mehr Muckis.

Und den bewußten Hecht, den ich meine ist einer der dortigen  Wildgänse-Jungvogel Fresser (durchaus bis halbwüchsige), die nehmen schon einen ordentlichen Happen, und dessen Anbiss zerfetzte mir den Wobbler in 2 Teile, wobei das etwa so vorstellbar ist, als wenn einem einer mit maximum Power einen Baseballschläger durch die Schnur drischt. 

Aber auch ein laufender Meter kann ganz schön fighten :l 
am Boot hat man mit herumragenden Anker/Leinen, Motoren/Schrauben, Rudern sowie dem Untertunneln des Bootes noch ein weiteres großes Problem, was der Uferangler so nicht kennt. Gerade die größeren Schlauen haben das voll raus :g, analog wie die Mefos, die dem Watangler durch die Beine schwimmen.  Also am Boot wird die Rute schon sehr gefordert, und nicht alle können es ab, wenn die Spitze unterhalb des Bootbodens unter der Höhe der  Abschlußkappe ankommt |supergri


----------



## Bubbel2000 (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

also die hitparaden, da is doch das meiste erlogen und betrogen....zum heulen....63cm barsch??? hallo, vielleicht aus einem fluss nebst eines atomkraftwerkes ))


----------



## rainer1962 (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

;+ 80er und 90er Rapfen werden bei uns recht häufig gefangen, von daher kann ich das so gar nicht glauben mit den Rekorden. Wenn es aber der Blinker so führt, naja mir solls egal sein.:m  Die Angler bei uns, mit wenigen Ausnahmen die sie dann zu Frikadellen machen, beachten die Rapfen eigentl. gar nicht im Gegenteil, sie werden regelrecht "verflucht"


----------



## rainer1962 (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

habe gerade im Blinker nachgeschaut du hast recht da steht einer von 2003 mit 18 Pfund als Rekord wie groß der war steht da aber nicht dabei.


----------



## som (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus,
der 18pfünder hatte "nur" 92cm.
Ich hab bei mad auch nen VHF Blank geordert, allerdings zum selbst aufbauen. (@mad: hab die überweisung vor lauter anfischen glatt vergessen #q).
Bin gespannt wie sich die blaue Farbe in Natura macht.


----------



## slu (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Robert, 
danke für die Info. Frage eigentlich nur weil die feine Gerte auf dem Bild aussieht wie eine 500 Gramm Peitsche. Naja, wünsche Euch allen viel Erfolg und auch Glück für dem GEILEN Wettbewerb #6 Petri Heil


----------



## mad (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@slu,

das habe ich mir schon gedacht.#6  aber auf den foto glaube ich das die rute näher bei der kamera war als der hecht. darum der krasse unterschied. die 75er vhf hat nach dem kork vorne ca 10mm durchmesser.#6 



			
				som schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab bei mad auch nen VHF Blank geordert, allerdings zum selbst aufbauen. (@mad: hab die überweisung vor lauter anfischen glatt vergessen ).
> Bin gespannt wie sich die blaue Farbe in Natura macht.



geht am montag auf die reise|wavey:


----------



## bolli (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> auf den foto glaube ich das die rute näher bei der kamera war als der hecht. darum der krasse unterschied.



Genau, habe erst zwei Arme um Fisch, Rute und Kamera zu sortieren. Am dritten arbeite ich noch  |supergri


----------



## bennie (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				bolli schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, habe erst zwei Arme um Fisch, Rute und Kamera zu sortieren. Am dritten arbeite ich noch  |supergri


 
tztztz  |sagnix


----------



## mad (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hier mal ein ganz anderer aufbau für einen boarder.
http://img316.*ih.us/img316/6453/vhfblau26se.jpg
http://img331.*ih.us/img331/6070/vhfblau172sa.jpg

3 ruten, 3 mal verschiedener aufbau.
http://img444.*ih.us/img444/1834/vhfblau193la.jpg

hier noch der neue fuji rollenhalter mit alu spacer in cobalt blau. bekommen auch noch das harrison logo.
die endkappe in cobalt blau bekomme ich in 4-6 wochen.
http://img385.*ih.us/img385/5592/imgp00506ei.jpg


----------



## Bernhard* (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hey Rainer!
Kuck mal! Unsere Ruten! YEAH!!!! :m


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Rainer!
> Kuck mal! Unsere Ruten! YEAH!!!! :m


 

woher weißt Du??????


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Wer will denn die mit dem sparsamen Kork fischen? |kopfkrat Ich mein Kork ist zwar teuer aber  ...  

Der blaue Rollenhalter läßt das Vorbild aber stark verblassen, echt cool :g


----------



## Christopherus (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Sieht super aus Mad! 
Ich bin begeistert!!!:m


----------



## Birger (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hab heute einen 73er Zander mit Wobbler mit der Blechpeitsche gefangen. Und das in nem See, in dem man eigentlich nur Hechte fängt, da waren wir wirklich überrascht. Schöner Fisch, aber noch ganz dunkel, der stand wohl auf seinem Nest, hoffentlich hat ers wiedergefunden. Foto dazu kommt dann morgen, eventuell auch erst Sonntag, weil wir morgen wieder zäh los gehen Hechte twistern.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

und birger postet den fang gleich hier  witzig, grad hab ichs unter raubfischfänge gesetzt ;-)
der fisch rockt und vor allem......SEINE RUTE ))


----------



## Bubbel2000 (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

für alle, die diesen Fisch sehen wollen *klick*


----------



## rainer1962 (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Wer will denn die mit dem sparsamen Kork fischen? |kopfkrat Ich mein Kork ist zwar teuer aber ...
> 
> Der blaue Rollenhalter läßt das Vorbild aber stark verblassen, echt cool :g


 
Ich wollte halt mal einen anderen Aufbau#h
sieht vorab schon mal klasse aus, bin auf das Natura aussehen echt gespannt. Der blaue Blank hat verdient das nicht soviel vom Kork verdeckt wird


----------



## Bernhard* (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> für alle, die diesen Fisch sehen wollen *klick*



Super Ihr zwei!
Aber was soll denn sonst auf die "Zanderpeitsche" beissen?!?!?!     |rolleyes


----------



## slu (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ all
wollen wir für die Fische und unseren internen Wettkampf nicht einen extra Thread aufmachen?


----------



## Birger (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				slu schrieb:
			
		

> @ all
> wollen wir für die Fische und unseren internen Wettkampf nicht einen extra Thread aufmachen?


Wäre ich dach dafür. Dann bitte, war deine Idee#6.


----------



## slu (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Alles klar. Dann bitte alles was die Fische angeht nach hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=76437&highlight=Harrison


----------



## don_king (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Servus,

nachdem ich mich wieder einigermassen beruhigt habe möchte ich euch mein gestriges Erlebniss schildern:

Ich habe meine Harrison gekillt!!!  |scardie:|splat:

Hab sie gestern nach dem langen Winter mal wieder rausgeholt weils bei uns ja auch bald wieder los geht. Also hab ich sie probehalber zusammengesteckt und mal durchgebogen (kräftig aber mit Gefühl), da knallts und das Spitzenteil bricht an zwei Stellen. Direkt über dem ersten Ring nach der Spitze und in der Mitte zwischen dem 2. und 3. Ring. Reparieren braucht man da nix mehr, ich habe gleich die Ringe runtergemacht und den Rest in die Tonne getreten!

Der Blank ist nicht gesplittert sondern sauber durchgebrochen, als hätte man ihn vorher mit nem Messer angerissen. Ich vermut stark dass die Rute bei meinem Umzug diesen Winter was abbekommen hat.

Ich habe meine Digicam momentan leider verliehen, sonst hätt ich Bilder gemacht. 

Da ich für den Saisonstart in eineinhalb Wochen schnell nen Ersatz brauche hab ich mir vorhin eine Quantum Crypton Zander bestellt, was für ein Rückschritt! Allerdings weiss ich nicht ob ich mir nochmal ne Harrison zulegen soll.

So, das wars erst mal mit der Trauma-Verarbeitung, ich wünsche euch noch viel Spass mit euren Harrisons und hoffe dass das ein Einzelfall bleiben wird!


----------



## mad (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus don_king,

nur keine panik.#6 
das sowas passiert ist nicht normal aber es kommt schon mal vor. gibt verschiedene gründe aber übers board sicher nicht zu klären.
hoffe jetzt nur mal das du nur das spitzenteil eingestampft hast und noch das handteil ganz ist.|kopfkrat 
welcher blank von harrison ist es und wie lang und wurfgewicht?
kann dir sicher wenn du willst ein neues spitzenteil besorgen und die sache hat sich erledigt.|wavey: 
ist billiger als die Quantum Crypton Zander.#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				don_king schrieb:
			
		

> ...da knallts und das Spitzenteil bricht an zwei Stellen. Direkt über dem ersten Ring nach der Spitze und in der Mitte zwischen dem 2. und 3. Ring. Reparieren braucht man da nix mehr, ich habe gleich die Ringe runtergemacht und den Rest in die Tonne getreten!
> 
> Der Blank ist nicht gesplittert sondern sauber durchgebrochen, als hätte man ihn vorher mit nem Messer angerissen. Ich vermut stark dass die Rute bei meinem Umzug diesen Winter was abbekommen hat.


Das hört sich für mich aber schon ein bischen an, als wenn die Rute auf dem Umzug ohne schützende Umhüllung ein bischen arg zwischen etlichen Gegenständen quer stark gedrückt wurde. Ich habe einmal eine hochmodulierte Rute so gecrackt, das war auf einem Außenborderheckspiegel und das ging sehr leicht und sauber :c Die Resistenz gegen Knicke durch Kanten ist meist nicht hoch. Könnt ich heute noch immer wieder drüber heulen (über sowenig Aufmerksamkeit dieser Gefahr gegenüber). Die Rute lebt aber wieder.

Also ein Spitzentausch wäre schon anzuraten, ist ja überhaupt sehr gut daß man sowas nachbekommt, bei einer Rute ohne "Quellenangabe" gelingt mir sowas dann nicht mehr. 
In die Klasse einer fast unschrotbaren Rute gehört eine VT oder VHF aber sicher nicht. Welche Type war es denn überhaupt?


----------



## rainer1962 (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hallo Det,
was heisst unschrottbar für dich????
Ich kenne keine Rute die einfach so kaputt geht. Meist liegen dann irgendwelche "Misshandlungen" vor,als da wären, Rute ständig im Auto ohne Schutz der Sonne ausgeliefert, an irgendwelche Kanten beim Transport angeschlagen, umfallen der Rute und auf spitzen Stein schlagen, o.ä. Sicher die ein oder andere Rute ist vielleicht etwas robuster, das mag sein dafür ist sie aber nicht so feinfühlig und nicht so leicht und man bekommt vielleicht auch kein Ersatzteil dafür. Ich hatte selbst so ne Unschrottbare inform einer Kev. Man solls nicht glauben, beim Anhieb war auch sie Schrott. Da die Rute zum damaligen zeitpunkt gerade mal 3 Monate alt war hab ich sie meinem Händler gebracht und warte heute noch (aus welchem Grund auch immer) auf Ersatz.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> was heisst unschrottbar für dich????


2 Sorten: z.B. die guten (teuren) armierten KevSpin3 und 4  und Armalite Big-Pike, oder eben die (billigen) "Gummi-Ruten" mit hohem Glasfaseranteil (oder ganzen GF-Spitzen) wie die Shakespeare UglyStick. 

Die KevPike(3055) und die noch dickere KevSeaSpin(3056) haben für mein Empfinden eine zu dünne "Sollbruchstelle" am HT unter der Steckverbindung eingearbeitet - hab mir letztens dazu mehrere Ruten und Blanks genau angeschaut, das ist für mich dann eine Schwachstelle der Rute und da hat Sportex echt geschludert. Da sich das auch als übermäßige Wackelknickstelle in Form weicherer inhomogener Biegung  auf die Aktion auswirkt, mag ich die Ruten nicht.

Mit dem Schroten durch Mißhandlung stimme ich Dir zu, nur gibt es eben einige Ruten die empfindlicher sind und andere, die viel böses wegstecken und wo man sich schon arg draufschmeißen müßte um die zu schroten.


----------



## rainer1962 (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Die KevPike(3055) und die noch dickere KevSeaSpin(3056) haben für mein Empfinden eine zu dünne "Sollbruchstelle" am HT unter der Steckverbindung eingearbeitet -
> Mit dem Schroten durch Mißhandlung stimme ich Dir zu, nur gibt es eben einige Ruten die empfindlicher sind und andere, die viel böses wegstecken und wo man sich schon arg draufschmeißen müßte um die zu schroten.


 
Jow genau an der Stelle (Steckverbindung) hats die Kev gefetzt :-(
an Glasfaser hab ich ehrlicherweise gar nicht gedacht |peinlich  obwohl meine Jungs gerade aus diesem Grund auch die ein oder andere Spinne aus diesem Material habe.


----------



## don_king (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@mad: Habe das handteil mal genau unter die Lupe genommen und habe eine Druckstelle entdeckt. Anscheinend wirklich ein Transportschaden (das passiert wenn man nicht alles selber macht). Also ich denke das mit einem neuen Spitzenteil hat sich erledigt, trozdem danke. Habe mich so langsam damit abgefunden.:c

Jetzt bin ich mir unschlüssig ob ich nochmal eine Harrison bauen soll, die ist zwar geil allerdings fast schon zu derbe für meinen Geschmack.
Kennt jemand einen Blank mit nicht ganz so viel Rückrad wie eine VHF 75g aber viel ausgeprägterer Spitzenaktion?
Die VHF geht ja von einer Semiparabolischen Aktion in eine anähernd Parabolische Aktion bei voller Belastung über, meine Wunschvorstellung wäre anfangs eine reine Spitzenaktion die dann in eine Semiparabolische Aktion übergeht.

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar


----------



## mad (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus don_king,

wenn das handteil auch einen schaden hat dann lieber was neues aufbauen.
aber fast jede rute geht bei voller belastung in parabolische aktion, und wenn du mit der vhf 75gr zufrieden warst dann baue dir die vhf 45gr auf.#6 
so wie du es beschrieben hast das dir die 75er zu viel rückgrad hat, glaube ich das die 45er dir noch mehr spaß macht.
ist halt alles geschmacksache aber für mich gibts zur zeit nichts besseres als eine harrison vhf zum spinnfischen.#h


----------



## don_king (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Die VHF 45g hab ich noch nicht in der Hand gehabt. Aber es eilt ja nicht, vielleicht ergiebt sich ja mal die Möglichkeit.
Was ist eigentlich aus den Twitchrutenblanks geworden mit denen du mir schon eine lange Nase gemacht hast#y?


----------



## rainer1962 (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

don King
ich seh gerade Rheinau,
ist das das Rheinau Mannheim/Brühl????
wenn ja, dann biste nur 20km von mir entfernt und kannst mal die ein oder andere Rute bei mir in die Hand nehmen


----------



## Ziegenbein (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich suche hier jemanden im Norden der ne Harrison VHF Cobald Blau hat.

Länge 2,70m Wg 15-45g gibt es jemand in meiner Nähe? Hamburg oder Schleswig-Holstein


----------



## mad (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Was ist eigentlich aus den Twitchrutenblanks geworden mit denen du mir schon eine lange Nase gemacht hast?



die werden wenn ich von schweden zurück bin in angriff genommen#h 
bekomme noch verschiedene blanks die ich dann aufbaue und rainer und marc zum testen schicke.
welche vorstellung hast du, länge-wurfgewicht?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@mad
sag doch mal interessehalber, was von Harrison eine Spitze kosten würde, so ungefähr in Prozent von einem ganzen Blank, so als Daumenrichtwert #h (also irgendwas zwischen 30 und 70% schätze ich mal).  Wäre beruhigend das zu wissen und im Falle eines Falles den Ärger einzugrenzen |rolleyes

Evtl. stelle ich mir dann auch bei Gelegenheit für die Lieblingsrute gleich mal eine Ersatzspitze dazu? |kopfkrat :q

Meine VHF-Rute als "Ruby-Editon"  hab ich übrigens aufgebaut, schaut nett aus - gerade auch als nicht-blaue, mal testen, Fotos machen, weiter sehen ...


----------



## don_king (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> ich seh gerade Rheinau,
> ist das das Rheinau Mannheim/Brühl????
> wenn ja, dann biste nur 20km von mir entfernt und kannst mal die ein oder andere Rute bei mir in die Hand nehmen


Nein, ist in BaWü direkt an der französichen Grenze in der Nähe von Strassburg (direkt am Rhein). Hat den Vorteil dass ich zusätzlich zu meinen deutschen Hausgewässern mit der französischen Karte jede Menge Gewässer auf der anderen Rheinseite beangeln kann:m.


----------



## don_king (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> die werden wenn ich von schweden zurück bin in angriff genommen#h
> bekomme noch verschiedene blanks die ich dann aufbaue und rainer und marc zum testen schicke.
> welche vorstellung hast du, länge-wurfgewicht?


Länge ca. 2,10m, Wurfgewicht etwa 25g wäre meine Wunschvorstellung, aufgebaut natürlich mit FujiConceptGuide-Beringung und geteiltem Duplongriff|rolleyes. Oder gleich für Multi.


----------



## mad (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				angeldet schrieb:
			
		

> sag doch mal interessehalber, was von Harrison eine Spitze kosten würde, so ungefähr in Prozent von einem ganzen Blank, so als Daumenrichtwert  (also irgendwas zwischen 30 und 70% schätze ich mal). Wäre beruhigend das zu wissen und im Falle eines Falles den Ärger einzugrenzen



servus det,

sollte ein teil der rute brechen, ich gehe jetzt aber von keiner garantie aus (sturz, autotüre, versuchen hänger zu lösen über die rute bis die bricht, usw,usw) ca 50%.
hier gehen aber oft die probleme los, klar das auch gerne versucht wird den schaden auf garantie umzulegen.#d 

|wavey: hab heute den vhf 5/30gr blank in 3,10m und 3,20m bekommen.|wavey: 



			
				don_king schrieb:
			
		

> Länge ca. 2,10m, Wurfgewicht etwa 25g wäre meine Wunschvorstellung, aufgebaut natürlich mit FujiConceptGuide-Beringung und geteiltem Duplongriff. Oder gleich für Multi.



hab heute eine sehr große lieferung bekommen an jerkbait blanks, von leicht bis schwer. ist mit sicherheit was feines dabei.#6 


*@all,

hab 2 wallerblanks die ich aufbaue, im bereich eine bis 120gr und eine schwere ca 200gr. sollte wer im sommer am ebro oder po sein kann diese beiden ruten zum testen bekommen.|wavey: 
mehr info über pn.#6 *


@rainer,

bekommst nach meinen schweden urlaub ca.50 jerk-blanks zum testen.:q


----------



## rainer1962 (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> @rainer,
> 
> bekommst nach meinen schweden urlaub ca.50 jerk-blanks zum testen.:q


 

Uff.....
du bist ja nimmer ganz sauber|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat #6 
die sind aber hoffentlich alle aufgebaut als Baitcaster natürlich!!!!!
Eigentlich dachte ich du wolltest in Schweden fischen und keine Ruten bauen|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: |muahah:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Also ich wunderte mich auch gerade, was der Rainer mit Blanks sollte? |kopfkrat   

Die leichten über 3m machen schon Appetit ...,
jetzt geh ich aber erstmal mit meiner los um Forellen u.a. zu ärgern. servus!


----------



## rainer1962 (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

na,
da soll ich mir den ein oder anderen aussuchen damit mad ihn mir aufbaut


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Wie machste das nur mit dem nackten Blank? läßt sich doch schlecht ausprobieren oder wickelst du mit Tesafilm ein paar Büroklammern und nen Rollenhalter dran? |kopfkrat


----------



## rainer1962 (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

jow genau,
nein werd mir die Teile mal ansehen und in der tat ne Schnur mit Klebeband anpfriemeln, dann nen Köder dran und im Teich "testen" wird eigentlich ne reine Bauchentscheidung 
ob der Blank dann so ist wie ich ihn mir vorgestellt habe wird sich natürlich erst zeigen, wenn er aufgebaut ist und man mit ihm echt fischen kann. Sollte der Blank dann nicht meinen Vorstellungen entsprechen, hab ich eben Pech gehabt, vielleicht ist die Rute ja dann für etwas anderes einsetzbar (z.b. vertikal)  |wavey:


----------



## mad (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus det,

man kann auch nur einen blank testen um zu sehen ob er gut ist oder nicht, und das weist du ja auch.|wavey: 
hier gehts nur mal zu schauen was in frage kommt oder nicht.|wavey: 

rainer,

werde in schweden nur fischen und sicher nichts bauen.:q


----------



## Bernhard* (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Yeah! Heute kommt meine VHF 5/30 Gramm! :l


----------



## mad (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ja börnie die muß heute kommen und rainer seine auch.#h  

ich habe es leider nicht mehr geschafft eine 45er für schweden zu bauen.:c 
die vhf 5/30gr ist noch fertig geworden und paar andere zum testen.

ich sag jetzt mal gleich servus an alle und bis in einer woche wieder.#h 
um 16uhr geht ab nach schweden.#: #: #: 

#h #h #h #h #h #h #h #h #h


----------



## MeRiDiAn (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Jo HY MAD ! 

Zuersteinmal *VIELLL SPASS & DICKES PETRI* in Schweden !
Kenne andere Leute, welche gestern erst zurückkamen.
Es waren einige gute Fische von über 100 dabei ... doch so richtig los, scheint es erst jetzt zu gehen, denn die verbliebenen, welche noch dort sind, legen seit 2 Tagen erst RICHTIG(!!!!) los !

Also, auf ne ordentlich krumme Harrison 

mfg
basti

p.s.: Wenn Du zurück bist, müssen wir uns mal über die Fotos auf Deiner HP unterhalten ... da ist doch sicher noch mehr rauszuholen


----------



## MiCo (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> ja börnie die muß heute kommen und rainer seine auch.



Ich hoffe doch meine blaue vhf -75g kommt auch noch. 

Dir dickes Petri für Schweden


----------



## mad (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				MiCo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe doch meine blaue vhf -75g kommt auch noch.
> 
> Dir dickes Petri für Schweden




jo, klar deine ist auch dabei. alle 3 ruten sind gestern raus gegangen.#h 

@MeRiDiAn,

danke und hoffe auch das paar fangen, bilder kommen dann.
und danke für das angebot.#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

So, Testfischen VHF -45 in 3m erfolgreich, eine schöne Forelle und einen kleinen Barsch, das ist doch schon mal ein Auftakt. |wavey: 

Ich habe die Ringe auf den weichesten Innenbogen der Spitze und auch vom HT gesetzt (beim HT ist das schon ein kleiner Kraftakt  ), so daß die Biegung nach vorne immer exakt ohne jedes Kippen kommt und damit wirft sie sehr exakt, zumal der Springpunkt der Spitze auch nicht besonders stark ist und der Blank damit sehr sehr gleichmäßig gefertigt wurde. #6 Der Unterschied zum reinen Blank begutachten ist aber wirklich hoch, das Feeling aufgebaut mit den Ringen wirklich sehr anders weil sich der reine Blank praktisch nicht wirklich in Schwingungen bringen ließ. (@Rainer #h )

Wegen dem leichten Fischen (vor 15.05.) kamen auch nur leichte Köder zum Einsatz, da hat die Rute durchaus Luft nach unten, und auch nach oben ist vom Gefühl her so schnell kein Ende abzusehen, einen 5g Spinner mit seinem trudelnden Blatt an einer 25er Mono macht dann nicht mehr richtig Spaß, geht aber sehr wohl mit vielleicht 20-30% Verlust an Wurfweite gegenüber einer leichteren Forellenrute und hat ja auch flugs 2 Fische gebracht, das fand ich schon mal toll.  Der Drill einer kräftigen Forelle ist dann gegenüber anderen Ruten doch ein wenig herzinfarkt-nah, die Dämpfung ist ja nicht gerade weich, hat aber Spaß gemacht und ist wohl auch ein Teil vom (geheimen  ) VHF-Adrenalin. Da es keine lockere lose Spitze beim Zappeln und Rückschwingen bei der Rute gibt, ist auch nichts wieder abgekommen, dat geit. 

Wobei ich im direkten Vergleich mit den gleichen Forellengrößen an einer Sportex KevSpin-3 sagen muß: Die KevSpin hat eine ganz andere Fischberuhigungfähigkeit und drillt viel souveräner, fast schon langweilig bei bis zu mittleren Fischen wegen der totalen Drillkontrolle, selbst Ausheben von knapp 2Pfd kein Problem. Die VHF erscheint mir da fast als das Gegenteil, sehr nervös, schon an mono-Schnur. Wenn ich es mir aussuchen könnte, würde ich die kleineren Fische immer lieber an der VHF drillen und die ganz großen lieber an der KevSpin3 (o. 4).

Kleinere (M) Wobbler ~20g und ~10g Blinker gehen mit der 3m VHF gut auf Weite und es macht sehr viel Spaß damit genau Kanten abzufischen, die Wurfpräzision ist begeisternd.
Ein trudelnder ~20g Gufi fliegt deutlich schlechter, da kann auch die VHF nichts dran ändern 

So im ersten Eindruck muß ich feststellen, daß genau diese WG-Klasse sehr universell ist (und der Kauf genau dieses Blanks richtig war) und mir damit als erste VHF-Rute in einem Spinnrutenköcher besser gefällt als z.B. eine zuvor in Kalkül gezogene -75g, da die -45g schon hart genug ist und ich auch keine Riesenbleiköpfe fische. Der Appetit auf eine leichte 5-30g ist aber voll geweckt, da noch ein Stück mehr Weichheit bei kleinen Ködern sehr nett wäre. Leuten mit Schwerpunkt Forelle und Barsch würde ich immer die WG-Klasse 5-30g (oder noch leichter?) empfehlen, da ist die -45g schon zu hart.


----------



## slu (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi,
wünsche Euch viel Spaß in Schweden! Schönes Wetter, dicke Fische und geile Weiber 

#6 PETRI HEIL #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich glaube mit schönen Wetter und dicken Fischen wären sie auch schon ganz gut bedient! :m Viel Glück! :m


----------



## schroe (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi mad,
wünsche dir einen max. erfolgreichen Urlaub.
Vielleicht treffen wir und dort oben. Sind vom 17-31.05. in der Nähe Fridafors.
Also,......dicke Fische!:m


----------



## rainer1962 (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Mad
die Rute ist soeben angekommen 
ich muss sagen, die Rute sieht in Natura viel besser aus als auf dem Foto oben. Ein wahrer Augenschmaus#6 #6 #6 ist echt goil geworden das Teil, ich brenne natürlich jetzt darauf sie einzuweihen, muss aber noch bis 1.06 Gedukd haben.
Viel Spass in Schweden Robert!!!!!


----------



## rainer1962 (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Det
schöner Bericht, die 45er auf Barsch u. Forelle ist in der Tat zu hart 
dafür ist sie ja auch nicht gedacht, sondern eher auf Zander und Hecht#6 
habe mir sagen lassen, dass für die Forellen und Barsche bald ein neuer mit UL WG kommen soll, nehme mal an so bis 20gr, der wäre dann schon besser geeignet für diese Beute#6


----------



## Bernhard* (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo!

Wenn die VHF 15/45 Gramm zu hart ist für Barsch und Forelle, dann ist es ja bestens, dass es da noch die VHF 5/30 Gramm gibt! |rolleyes 

Hab meine am Freitag bekommen und war damit am Samstag 5 Stunden mit 3er Mepps auf Forellen und mit Mini-Wobblern auf Barsch unterwegs. Die ersten Aitel (Döbel) und der erste Barsch konnten schon verhaftet werden. Sowohl bei den kleinen Wobblern als auch bei Mini-Fischen hat man ein "gutes Gefühl". Des Weiteren hat die 5/30er genug Reserve nach oben - Grössere Hecht-Wobbler liessen sich auch einigermassen führen wobei die Rute hierfür sicher nicht gedacht ist. Sollte sich also mal ein guter Hecht am Barschköder vergreifen hätte man hier keine Probleme!

Für mich ist die VHF 5/30 die perfekte Ergänzung zu meiner BP für den unteren WG-Bereich!!!:m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> die perfekte Ergänzung zu meiner BP für den unteren WG-Bereich!!!:m


Die perfekte Ergänzung nach unten ist die Byron Senso Spin 1-15g in 3,00m, das ist ein superleichtes (UL) Gerät in der Anmutung einer Felchenrute (mit echter Spitzenaktion) und am Freitag dürfte sie aber gleich mal mit 18er Mono bestückt nicht gegen Forellen, sondern merkwürdigerweise #c gegen einen 52er Hecht antreten, der den Forellenspinner nahm. War noch nicht mal ein Problem sondern Fun pur mit der "dicken Forelle" (und ein bischen Glück ohne Stahlvorfach  ), aber so muß eine perfekte untere Ergänzung aussehen :g :m 

Zur 5-30g wurde ja auch schon mal von einem Neubesitzer gesagt, daß sie noch relativ hart ist, und bis zum Gegenbeweis gehe ich davon auch aus. 
Eine noch leichtere wie Rainer das andeutete, das wäre dann was für die leichten Sachen.

Und ich muß mal was positives sagen zum Hersteller Byron: (weil es ja hier auch einige Fans davon im AB gibt, wie Drohne z.B.:  ) Leichte Forellenruten bauen kann Byron wirklich klasse! #6 Wenn man die als Maßstab neben eine leichtere VHF setzt, dann sieht man klarer.


----------



## MiCo (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Des Weiteren hat die 5/30er genug Reserve nach oben - Grössere Hecht-Wobbler liessen sich auch einigermassen führen wobei die Rute hierfür sicher nicht gedacht ist.



Hallo,
mich würde mal interessieren wie lang deine 5/30 ist und was Du als schwerste Gewichte damit geworfen hast.

Da ich die Rute fürs Meerforellenfischen in Betracht ziehe würde mich besonders interessieren in wie weit die 30g realistisch sind, bzw. werf- und fischbar sind. Ansonsten kommen bei mir eher Blinker zwischen 15-25g zum Einsatz. Hast Du auch mit Blinkern in diesen Gewichtsklassen an der Rute schon gefischt?


----------



## Bernhard* (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				MiCo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> mich würde mal interessieren wie lang deine 5/30 ist und was Du als schwerste Gewichte damit geworfen hast.
> 
> Da ich die Rute fürs Meerforellenfischen in Betracht ziehe würde mich besonders interessieren in wie weit die 30g realistisch sind, bzw. werf- und fischbar sind. Ansonsten kommen bei mir eher Blinker zwischen 15-25g zum Einsatz. Hast Du auch mit Blinkern in diesen Gewichtsklassen an der Rute schon gefischt?



Hi MiCo!

Das schwerste was ich am Samstag damit gefischt hab war von Gigafish der "Casanova" in 9 cm und mit 18 Gramm. Das aber nur, weil vor meiner Nase ein Hecht das Rauben angefangen hat. Für´s Hechtfischen hab ich mir die VHF 5/30 natürlich nicht zugelegt . Schwerere Köder sind sicher nichts mehr für die 5/30er...

Habe sie zum Fischen auf Forellen und Barsch. Die 3er Prolex-Spinner, die ich in der Strömung fische waren zum Werfen und Führen perfekt. Auch die Mini-Wobbler von 2,5 bis 5 cm waren im Stillwasser super zu Führen. Wenn da auch mal ein Hecht draufschlägt, hat man mit der Rute sicher keine Probleme.
MAD meinte ja selber auch schon, dass dieser Blank - vor allem ab 3 Meter super wär zum MeFo-Fischen. Meine ist übrigens 2,70 lang.


----------



## Bernhard* (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Die perfekte Ergänzung nach unten ist die Byron Senso Spin 1-15g in 3,00m, das ist ein superleichtes (UL) Gerät in der Anmutung einer Felchenrute (mit echter Spitzenaktion)



Wieso Byron? Gibt´s da nix von Sportex?? :q

Hab mir die VHF übrigens als Ersatz für meine *Sportex Carat Spin 1 *zugelegt. Die hat in der Länge von 2,40 Meter eine WG-Angabe bis 15 Gramm und ist so schwabbelig, dass der 3er Mepps im Stillwasser schon einen Waaaaahsinns-Drill liefert!!!!


----------



## hechtangler_tom (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Harrison fans,

ich habe jetzt ca. 2 h diesen Thread durchgelesen und habe Blut geleckt. Werde mir warscheinlich auch eine 9" VHF -75 gr. Rute von Mad bauen lassen müssen. Jetzt brauch ich dazu noch eine Rolle und eine Schnur. Was haltet ihr von dieser Zusammenstellung fürs fischen mit 7-15cm langen Gufis:

Rolle Red Arc 10300 und Tufline XP 20 lbs. Geht evtl. auch die kleinere Rolle, oder doch die größere. Reicht bei der Schnur evtl. auch 15 lbs. Ich will mit minimalem Gerät angeln. Dabei sollte die Kombination auch starken Hechten stand halten können. 

Jetzt lies ich immer in der VC vom Mad, dass im Juni ein Harrison Rod treffen bei ihm stattfinden wird. Ich hab leider nichts genaueres darüber gefunden. Kann mir jemand mehr details verraten? Würd nämlich gerne mal eine VHF in der Hand halten und evtl. auch ein paar Probewürfe machen. 

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe,

Tom


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Die RedArc 10300 paßt wunderbar zu einem schwarzen VHF-Blank, sowohl optisch wie auch vom Feeling, beides knallharte (tiefergelegte) Sportgeräte mit viel Sexappeal! :g 

In mad's Signatur steht doch der Termin, bei ihm zuhause in Saal an der Donau. Wenn er wieder zurück ist, meldest Du dich bei ihm.

@burn77
Meine Sportex HM Turbo 1 3011 rockt auf jeden Fall auch, wohl ein bischen mehr als die Carat. Baue die gerade um auf handlich, wo ich mal wieder feststelle, daß Sportex die schlechtesten Griffe und auch die schlechtesten Griffmontagen gemacht hatte (Epoxi-Vollklumpen #t ).

Sowas wie meine beiden geschmeidigen beiden Byrons (Senso Spin und Blue Shadow Light Spin) hat Sportex irgendwie nicht, hab heute gerade wieder eine feine Forelle (wunderschöne dicke BachFo 40cm) mit der Blue Shadow (in Kobaltblau  ) gefangen bzw. den 5g Leichtspinner damit geschickt appliziert. 

Bei Harrison kommt vielleicht der Interceptor in die Region, den kenne ich aber leider nicht.


----------



## Bernhard* (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				hechtangler_tom schrieb:
			
		

> ...Reicht bei der Schnur evtl. auch 15 lbs. Ich will mit minimalem Gerät angeln. Dabei sollte die Kombination auch starken Hechten stand halten können.
> 
> Jetzt lies ich immer in der VC vom Mad, dass im Juni ein Harrison Rod treffen bei ihm stattfinden wird. Ich hab leider nichts genaueres darüber gefunden. Kann mir jemand mehr details verraten? Würd nämlich gerne mal eine VHF in der Hand halten und evtl. auch ein paar Probewürfe machen.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Tom!

Die Tuf Line XP ist zwar gut - aber bei Messungen unterm Mikroskop hat "Walko" rausgefunden, dass es bei uns auf dem Markt anscheinend garkeine 15 lbs-Schnur gibt. Die bei uns erhältlichen 15-lbs. und 20-lbs. haben den gleichen Durchmesser! #d


----------



## rainer1962 (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Tom
ich fische unter anderem auch diese Combo
Red Arc 10400 und die VHF -75gr. Passt super und ist optimal ausgewogen das Tackle. Als Schnur fische ich geflecht (Power Pro, Spiderwire stealth, Ron Thomson Dynacable, Dega Titanit, Tuff xp) je nachdem welche Combo ich gerade in der Hand habe   die Schnüre haben bei mir so um die 8-10kg Tragkraft. Als Vorfach habe ich 27er Flexonit ca 7kg Tragkraft. Habe bisher noch keinen Fisch durch Schnurbruch verloren, im Gegenteil bei einem Hänger merkst du erst wie stabil diese zusammenstellung ist  vorausgesetzt du hast den richtigen Knoten fürs geflecht und das Flexonit richtig geklemmt.

Das Treffen findet bei Robert (MAD) statt. Der Termin steht in seiner Signatur. Die Adresse findewst du auf seiner Homepage. Er ist diese Woch aber noch in Schweden, am Samstag kommt er zurück. Es ist kein Problem wenn du kommen willst, das behaupte ich hier einfach mal!!!!


----------



## hechtangler_tom (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo zusammen,

also erst mal vielen Dank für die Antworten. Ich werden mir jetzt nach den durchwegs positiven Reaktionen diese Combo zulegen. Komm anfang Juni zum Mad, damit ich die Rute mal in der Hand halten kann. Ich wohn eh nur 50 km weg. Das sollte also kein Problem sein.


----------



## slu (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hey Leute,
hab noch mal ne kleine Frage an Euch. Wie sieht es bei Euren Harrisons eigentlich an der Steckverbindung aus? Bei meiner ist mir nämlich aufgefallen das die beiden Teile nicht perfekt aufeinander passen. Bei mir ist am Handteil, die angeraute Stelle oben, ca. 1,5 cm offen wenn ich die beiden Teile aufeinander stecke. Meine Frage jetzt: Ist das normal?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				slu schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir ist am Handteil, die angeraute Stelle oben, ca. 1,5 cm offen wenn ich die beiden Teile aufeinander stecke. Meine Frage jetzt: Ist das normal?


Jupp, das haben wohl alle (wie die VHF), wenn die derart angeschliffen sind. Ist wie bei einer Verzapfung, die auch noch ein wenig Luft (Space) haben müß - für die Zukunft und den Abrieb.


----------



## slu (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Jupp, das haben wohl alle (wie die VHF), wenn die derart angeschliffen sind. Ist wie bei einer Verzapfung, die auch noch ein wenig Luft (Space) haben müß - für die Zukunft und den Abrieb.



Hi det,
Also ist das nicht nur bei den Harrisons der Fall oder wie soll ich das jetzt verstehen #c Kann mit deinen Fachbegriffen nicht so viel anfangen |uhoh: Aber, wenn ich noch mal Fragen darf: Wo für ist das gut oder halt auch nicht?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Also ein DT Dynakev-LR hat den Schliff z.B. auch so, wie auch einige neuere VT-Blanks, während mein älterer das nicht hat und auch von der Aktion her etwas härter ist. Das ist eine Frage der Serie und wie der Blankhersteller die Verbindung macht - schleifen kostet.

Bei den gängigen Übersteckverbindungen wie du sie vor dir hast, gibt es die beiden Möglichkeiten ungeschliffen (=die selbe Oberfläche an der Einsteckstelle wie unten am HT) oder eingeschliffen, wo bis auf die Kohlefaser die Einsteckstelle genau passend zur übersteckten Spitze angeschliffen wird. Da jedes Ding min. 2 Seiten hat :g , gibt es auch hier Vor- und Nachteile für beides: Den Nachtteil der Optik und den schnelleren Verschleiß der Verbindung auf nackter Kohlerfaser kennst Du jetzt ja - vor Dir  Den Vorteil der besser sitzenden Verbindung merkt man schon. Bei einer ungeschliffenen Übersteckverbindung hat man keine Probleme mit der Optik weil alles gleich ist und auch der Lack und die Oberfläche härter sind, allerdings sitzt das meist nicht so 100% genau und satt. 

Noch besser als eingeschliffene Übersteckungen sind geschliffene dünnere (Voll)zapfen, die aber wiederum teurer und mit noch mehr optischem Gap-Problem belastet sind.


----------



## slu (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Danke für die Erläuterung #6


----------



## Bernhard* (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				slu schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Erläuterung #6



Auch verstanden? |rolleyes

Geschichte zum Thema "Einschleifen und Optik": Ein Freund von mir hat sich ne Shimano Boilie-Rute über Ebay gesteigert. Und der Volldepp, der die Rute versteigert hat, hat sich daran gestört, dass man die beiden Teile nicht bündig zusammenstecken kann. Deshalb hat er das Handteil solange "kürzer" geschliffen bis die Sache bündig war. Als er dann merkte, dass die Sache mehr und mehr Spielraum bekommt hat er sie über Ebay
vertickt.... :v

Solange bei den Steckverbindungen nix wackelt und nix bricht ist doch alles o.k. .... Solange die Aktion stimmt - Optik ist bei einer Rute ja nicht alles..... :g


----------



## Birger (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Solange bei den Steckverbindungen nix wackelt und nix bricht ist doch alles o.k. .... Solange die Aktion stimmt - Optik ist bei einer Rute ja nicht alles..... :g



Nur weil deine Blechi so eine flötige Steckverbindung hat....

:k


----------



## Bubbel2000 (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

birger birger, erzähl mal lieber von deinem spitzenring :-DDDD


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> Nur weil deine Blechi so eine flötige Steckverbindung hat....


Mit Löchern senkrecht zur Längsachse des Handteils, wo man dann Flöte drauf spielen kann? |kopfkrat 
Interessante Konstruktion, wußte bisher nicht das die Blechpeitsche auch sowas kann. Aber man lernt ja nie aus und weiß jetzt, daß sie eine Alternativverwendung als Konzertflöte hat !?  :m


----------



## Bernhard* (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> Nur weil deine Blechi so eine flötige Steckverbindung hat....
> 
> :k



Hä? Da lass uns mal lieber über die Steckverbindung von Deiner "Zanderpeitsche" reden.... |kopfkrat


----------



## Birger (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hä? Da lass uns mal lieber über die Steckverbindung von Deiner "Zanderpeitsche" reden.... |kopfkrat



Schachmatt, verdammt |evil:. 


Was ist denn mit unserem kleinen Wettkampf hier? Fängt keiner was mit den schönen Ruten?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Birger!

Ich kann mir meiner VHF bisher nur mit einem 58er Hecht dienen, hat aber sehr viel Spaß gemacht mit dem aufregenden Drillfeeling. Ein größerer ist aber auf die KevSpin4 gegangen, die hier nicht mitspielen darf, genauso wie meine VHF eben Eigenbau und keine echte mad-Rute ist.

Deine Zanderpeitsche und die längeren und leichteren VHF würde mich und bestimmt noch einen weiteren Boardi interessieren. Haste nicht mal Lust hier gen OHA vorbeizukommen zu einem kleinen Spinnrutenvergleich? Abholen von OHA Main Train Station wären kein Problem, mal sehen ob man auch eine Karte z.B. für den Prinzenteich vorab bekommt. Wäre die Idee mal einen kleinen Vergleich in kleinem Rahmen zu machen - bevor man was größeres startet, hier gibt es übrigens auch eine starke Sportex-Fraktion


----------



## rainer1962 (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Löchern senkrecht zur Längsachse des Handteils, wo man dann Flöte drauf spielen kann? |kopfkrat
> Interessante Konstruktion, wußte bisher nicht das die Blechpeitsche auch sowas kann. Aber man lernt ja nie aus und weiß jetzt, daß sie eine Alternativverwendung als Konzertflöte hat !? :m


 
was heisst hier alternativverwendung.....
hab sie mir extra dafür geholt ein paar löcher zusätzlich reingemacht, damit ich bei meinem nächsten konzert eine Oktave mehr habe|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: |muahah:


----------



## Birger (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Angeldet: das wäre bestimmt machbar, dann würde ich meinen beiden Ruten mitbringen. Von den Sportex Ruten war ich bisher eher nicht so begeistert, hab aber auch noch nicht viele Modelle gesehen. Termin können wir ja mal per PN ausmachen, im Moment ist es bei mir allerdings etwas schwierig, aber wir kriegen das hin.


----------



## Bernhard* (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> Schachmatt, verdammt |evil:.


 
Aber wie man sieht halt Sie ja ...und hält, und hält, und hält....

Also nix wie nach Spanien, lieber Birger!

Ach übrigens: Was bekommt man denn für ein "Dankeschön" bei veröffentlichten Fotos bei der Angler-Oase?|rolleyes


----------



## Bernhard* (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> was heisst hier alternativverwendung.....
> hab sie mir extra dafür geholt ein paar löcher zusätzlich reingemacht, damit ich bei meinem nächsten konzert eine Oktave mehr habe|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: |muahah:


 
Nur 8 Töne höher? Pass nur auf, wenn Du so weiter machst, dann pfeiffst Du aus dem letzten Loch! |splat2:


----------



## rainer1962 (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur 8 Töne höher? Pass nur auf, wenn Du so weiter machst, dann pfeiffst Du aus dem letzten Loch! |splat2:


 
jajajaja, mein letztes loch bringt das dreigestrichene C  :q


----------



## Birger (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Also nix wie nach Spanien, lieber Birger!
> 
> Ach übrigens: Was bekommt man denn für ein "Dankeschön" bei veröffentlichten Fotos bei der Angler-Oase?|rolleyes



Tja, das mit Spanien seh ich noch nicht dieses Jahr, klappt irgendwie nicht. 

Keine Ahnung, was man bei der Angler Oase bekommt als Dankeschön, werds ja bei der nächsten Bestellung sehen. Vielleicht einen Gummifrosch?:q


----------



## som (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi,

ich hab inzwischen meinen harrison blank von mad erhalten,
aber es kommt mal wieder wie es kommen musste , sprich ich hab schlichtweg keine zeit den blank im Juni/Juli aufzubauen, weil ich überraschenderweise kurzfristig einen ferienjob bekommen habe.
Bevor der Blank die nächsten Jahre bei mir im Schrank verbringt, verkauf ich ihn lieber gleich. Kann ihn von euch wer gebrauchen ( VHF 9ft 15-45gr blau )? 
Wenn ja, bitte per pm bei mir melden.


----------



## Birger (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

So, hab gestern meine VHF in 3,10m und 45g WG "entjungfert" mit einem kleinen Hecht. Also das Feeling mit der Rute ist grandios, beim ersten Fehlbiss dachte ich schon der Hecht hätte mir in den Finger gebissen so ging der durch.
Beim Fischen merkt man allerdings schon die Grenzen der Rute und ich muss sagen, dass sie für Hecht nicht wirklich geeignet ist, vor allem, wenn man mal einen etwas größeren fangen möchte. Bei größeren Köder wie 14cm Wobbler kommt sie doch an ihre Grenzen, vor allem was dann beim Fisch den Anhieb betrifft. Der Hecht (knappe 50cm) hatt den Wobbler zwar schön quer gepackt, der Haken saß aber trotz kräftigem Anhieb nur in einem Häutchen und rutsche beim Drill immer weiter raus.
Aber dafür ist die Rute auch nicht vorgesehen und war mehr als Ersatz zur Blechpeitsche unterwegs. Ich denke für den Zweck, für den ich sie mir angeschafft habe, nämlich um auf Barsche und mittlere Zander zu twistern, ist sie perfekt, hoffentlich aber nicht den Tick zu weich den es braucht, um einen vernünftigen Zander auch sicher zu haken.

P.S.: mein Gerätehändler nahm sie in die Hand und sagte, er würde damit bedenkenlos auf Waller fischen, so hart fand er sie!? Dazu muss ich sagen, dass er meiner Meinung nach mit viel zu weichen Ruten fischt, den ganzen Tag im Laden stand und irgendwie den ganzen Abend nicht richtig bei der Sache war. Ganz leicht neben der Spur, aber kann passieren:q.


----------



## Darry (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: mein Gerätehändler nahm sie in die Hand und sagte, er würde damit bedenkenlos auf Waller fischen, so hart fand er sie!? Dazu muss ich sagen, dass er meiner Meinung nach mit viel zu weichen Ruten fischt, den ganzen Tag im Laden stand und irgendwie den ganzen Abend nicht richtig bei der Sache war. Ganz leicht neben der Spur, aber kann passieren:q.


 
|good:

Das kenn ich von meinem Dealer nur zu gut, die alten Herren fischen lieber mit Lämmerschwänzen|rolleyes


----------



## rainer1962 (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke für den Zweck, für den ich sie mir angeschafft habe, nämlich um auf Barsche und mittlere Zander zu twistern, ist sie perfekt, hoffentlich aber nicht den Tick zu weich den es braucht, um einen vernünftigen Zander auch sicher zu haken.


 
keine Bange Birger, den 90er Zander schafft sie mühelos......


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke für den Zweck, für den ich sie mir angeschafft habe, nämlich um auf Barsche und mittlere Zander zu twistern, ist sie perfekt, hoffentlich aber nicht den Tick zu weich den es braucht, um einen vernünftigen Zander auch sicher zu haken.


Das ist sie nun man wahrlich nicht - meine 3,00m 15-45g jedenfalls, hart wie ein Bambusrohr! Das mit den "Durchgehenden Bissen" ist eher so die Sache, ob man das nervlich abkann.  Mit meiner 25er Mono aber auf kurze Distanzen hielt sich das noch in erträglichem Rahmen, aber mit so ner richtig dehnungslosen? Elektroschock-Feeling? |kopfkrat  :m  Bei vorsichtigen Beißern ist die einfach Klasse.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

So ein paar Bilder von meiner ruby-VHF, passend zur Red Arc Rolle.
Bei jedem Einweihungsfischen ein paar Fische, Forelle, Barsch und Hecht, das war doch schon mal ein gelungener Einstand und das Präzisionswerfen und -führen macht Spaß! #6


----------



## Bubbel2000 (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@rainer und angeldet: oh ja, wie meinungen auch mal auseinandergehen können und wie verschieden doch geschmäcker sind ;-)
ich finde birgers 3 meter bis 45 gr harrison aber auch um einiges zu weich für nen dicken fisch. super feeling, geile rute, eben für barsche und mittlere zander, wie er schon sagte. selbst der profiblinker in d macht keinen spaß mehr, da is die rute schon krumm und erst bei nem gummifisch mit leichtem kopf...witzig, dass ihr das anders seht...


----------



## Darry (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Bubbel

Ich würde jetzt gerne was loswerden aber dann versau ich mirs mit Det und Rainer#d :m


----------



## Bubbel2000 (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

quatsch, solange alles freundlich ist, kann man doch hier sagen was man will  wenn wir alle die gleichen ruten für gleich gut oder geeignet hielten, dann würde es doch langweilig sein. und zum thema weiche und harte ruten, da kann man schon einiges drüber philosophieren  gute nacht


----------



## Bubbel2000 (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@angeldet: willst du wissen, was hart ist wie ein bambus, son quatsch, ich meine ofenrohr???? meine sportex black arrow deluxe, mit der kann ich nen bellyboat abschleppen!!! ;-))))


----------



## Darry (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: mein Gerätehändler nahm sie in die Hand und sagte, er würde damit bedenkenlos auf Waller fischen, so hart fand er sie!? Dazu muss ich sagen, dass er meiner Meinung nach mit viel zu weichen Ruten fischt, den ganzen Tag im Laden stand und irgendwie den ganzen Abend nicht richtig bei der Sache war. Ganz leicht neben der Spur, aber kann passieren:q.


 



			
				Darry schrieb:
			
		

> |good:
> 
> Das kenn ich von meinem Dealer nur zu gut, die alten Herren fischen lieber mit Lämmerschwänzen|rolleyes


 
Je älter Sie werden - desto weicher wird die Rute!  

So jetzt aber ins Bett - bevors verbale haue gibt:m


----------



## Birger (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Also ich will da mal ehrlich sein: einen 90er Zander hakt die 45g VHF eindeutig nicht ganz unproblematisch auf Distanz, da gehe ich jede Wette ein. Sicher haken ist für mich nicht, einfach irgendwo in irgendeinem Häutchen hängen bleiben. Der Haken muss durch die Platte.
Aber ich finds gut, dass auch mal andere Meinungen zu Tage kommen, dieses ganze gerede um Monofile Schnur ist meiner Meinung nach auch hinfällig, diese Dehnung halte ich ausschließlich für nachteilig, auch beim Barsch und Forellenangeln, hab da schon sehr viel experimentiert und bleibe  bei geflochtener Schnur. 
Aber nicht, dass das jetzt jemand falsch versteht: die VHF ist und bleibt eine traumhafte Rute, nur für welchen Bereich man sie einsetzen möchte ist die Frage. Für mein Hausgewässer ist sie jedenfalls super geeignet, freu mich schon auf die Zandersaison dieses Jahr.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> @angeldet: willst du wissen, was hart ist wie ein bambus, son quatsch, ich meine ofenrohr???? meine sportex black arrow deluxe, mit der kann ich nen bellyboat abschleppen!!! ;-))))


Dagegenhalt  : Ich habe 2 Ultra Spinn's mit Angabe 3m WG 50-100g und real ausprobierten eher 25-200g WG gekauft für Großwobblerschleppen, das sind kraftgewaltige und harte Stöcker (dabei sehr leicht) mit der Kraft an eine SPORTEX CARAT STRONG HT heranreichend, aber die fangen immer nur recht kleine Hechte  60-70er Hechte zuppt man damit wie Stipprotaugen. Schon mal einen Horizontal-Hecht gesehen, der sich ca. 50cm oberhalb der Wasserfläche auf den Angler zubewegt? (war ich aber nicht gewesen - der Driller  ).
Ein 4,20m Hechtboot + sitzende Angler in starkem Wind der Stärke 6 zieht noch ein bischen mehr Druck, läßt sich aber beim Wobblerhänger auch herandrillen (sofern die Rolle mitmacht und nicht sofort bricht oder platzt).
Nen bellyboat - das werfe ich doch fast noch wieder aus!? :g

Man braucht nun nicht unbedingt das megaharte Gerät um einen Hecht oder auch nur Zander anständig zu haken, da kommt es mindestens auf 2 Techniken an. Ich habe letztens um den 5.Mai einen 52er Hecht mit einem kleinen Spinner auch gut und sicher gehakt, mit einer der allerleichten Spinnruten (wenn nicht in der Länge die leichteste überhaupt) - Byron Senso Spinn Equipe 3m mit WG 1-15g - mit einer Spitze wie eine leichte Felchenrute. Das geht auch wenn die Rute wenigsten ordentlich Rückgrat hat (höchstens 1/4-1/3 Aktion) und macht viel mehr Spaß als den Fisch mit dickem Gerät totzuknüppeln. 

Die Macht in der Klasse deiner Black Arrow ist die 3m Sportex KevSpin4 (noch mehr als die KevPike), die hat letztens einen 85er Hecht fast alleine niedergedrillt und niedergehalten, der hatte wirklich Null-Chance wie ein Rotauge an der Stippe. Das ist dann schon fast zu gut und geht in Richtung wenig-Action Kartoffelsack im Drill. Ganz zu schweigen, daß man als Spinnfischer und Weitwerfer die Unterstützungsaktion einer weicheren Rute(nspitze) doch gut gebrauchen kann, um locker und entspannt auf Dauer werfen zu können. (Da kann man nur von den MeFo-Fischern lernen)

Um nochmal auf die VHF zurückzukommen: Die ist keine ausgesprochene Komfortleicht- und Weitwerfrute, dafür aber auf Präzision und Schnelligkeit ausgelegt, die Fehlwurfrate an gefährlichem Gelände selbst bei (Quer)Wind ist sehr niedrig und das Telefon zum Köder ungeheuer hoch, auch mit Spinn-Monoschnur. Dafür ist das die richtige Rute - Ferrari am taktilen Rundkurs. Eine Allroundrute ist das eher nicht (da schon eher die Harrison Primeur VT), haben aber weder mad Robert noch Rainer jemals behauptet. Nur mir ist wohler, wenn ich neben einer starken Sportex auch noch die VHF im Köcher stecken habe, noch eine wirklich wurfgeschmeidige leichte 3m dazu und das Fechtbesteck ist vollständig von Barsch-Forelle-Zander-Hecht, was ich an mischbesetzten Wassern sehr schätze. Wenn der Hecht nicht will, aber die Forellen toben, dann wird eben anders gesponnen. Und wieder umgesattelt wenn der Hecht platscht. Hab da im zurückliegenden Monat und besonders im Mai jetzt ein gutes Feeling herausbekommen, welche Rute von den gerade 8 intensiv eingesetzten im Range UL--MH zu welchen Ködern optimal harmoniert. Und das macht dann nochmal mehr Spaß! :m

P.S.: Ich glaube, es besteht da auch die Gefahr aneinander vorbeizureden. Zwischen Spitzenhärte und Rückgrathärte(+länge) der Rute besteht schon ein fundamentaler und wesentlicher Unterschied, daß bedeutet 2 verschiedene Eigenschaften der Rute. Die VHF als semiparabolic mit harter Spitze und recht kurzem nicht so hartem Rückgrad ist eben ein untypischer Spezialfall. Das meint Birger wohl mit nicht hart genug - wenn man wirklich reinkloppen will und nur die Rückgrathärte (einer egal wie weichen Spitze) Rute zum Knochenplattenpiercing zählt.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@angeldet: stimme dir in einigen punkten zu. und ich habe auch schon hechte mit ner butterrute gefangen, meine nur, es zählt die konstanz und da ich zu viele fische mit weichen ruten verloren habe, bereits nach dem anschlagen, will ich halt harte ruten, also in der spitze. eben alles geschmacks und erfahrungssache. ich kanns nicht haben, wenn die spitze wackelt ;-) also ich denke, du weißt was ich meine...

so, jetzt gehts weiter mit uni, oh man, das schockt null, da drill ich lieber nen 30ger hecht:-D


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> ich kanns nicht haben, wenn die spitze wackelt ;-) also ich denke, du weißt was ich meine...


angekommen.


----------



## Bernhard* (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> Man braucht nun nicht unbedingt das megaharte Gerät um einen Hecht oder auch nur Zander anständig zu haken, .......


 
Kenn einen, der hat sich als "Allround-Rute" ne 5-Meter RST für knapp 900 EUR aufbauen lassen, die er auch als "Spinnrute" hernimmt für Zander (mit Gufi).

Tatsache!!!!!

Die Rute ist total weich und auf den ersten Blick eher schwabbelig (normal ist da ne 2-Hand-Lachs-Rute). Durch die Aktion und die Länge baut sich aber beim Anhieb ein dermassener Druck auf, das kann man sich garnicht vorstellen! Vielleicht deswegen auch der wahnsinnige Preis!


----------



## rainer1962 (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich will da mal ehrlich sein: einen 90er Zander hakt die 45g VHF eindeutig nicht ganz unproblematisch auf Distanz, da gehe ich jede Wette ein. Sicher haken ist für mich nicht, einfach irgendwo in irgendeinem Häutchen hängen bleiben. Der Haken muss durch die Platte.
> Aber ich finds gut, dass auch mal andere Meinungen zu Tage kommen, dieses ganze gerede um Monofile Schnur ist meiner Meinung nach auch hinfällig, diese Dehnung halte ich ausschließlich für nachteilig, auch beim Barsch und Forellenangeln, hab da schon sehr viel experimentiert und bleibe bei geflochtener Schnur.
> Aber nicht, dass das jetzt jemand falsch versteht: die VHF ist und bleibt eine traumhafte Rute, nur für welchen Bereich man sie einsetzen möchte ist die Frage. Für mein Hausgewässer ist sie jedenfalls super geeignet, freu mich schon auf die Zandersaison dieses Jahr.


 
Kommt halt immer drauf an was man unter Distanz versteht.... wenn man da ab 40maufwärts meint und noch Strömung herrscht haste sicherlich recht, da muss man schon gewaltig durchziehen, dafür hab ich aber die 75er#6


----------



## rainer1962 (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Darry schrieb:
			
		

> @Bubbel
> 
> Ich würde jetzt gerne was loswerden aber dann versau ich mirs mit Det und Rainer#d :m


 
immer raus damit, mach aus Deinem Herzen keine Mördergrube#6 
ist ja positiv dass
a) jeder irgendwie andere technik hat und somit
b) jeder ne andere Vorstellung bzw. andere Ansprüche ans gerät stellt.
ich gehe oft mit einem Freund den ich schon seit meiner Kindheit kenne,
der ist sehr Erfolgreich mit Gummi auf Zander wenn ihr dem seine Ruten sehen würdet ihr könntet es nicht glauben. max. 40gr WG für den Rhein und monofile auf seinen "Kaffemühlen". der schüttelt nur den Kopf über meine "Bretter". Neulich kam so ein Spruch von ihm:
"wenn da mal ein kleiner dran ist kommt der Kopf alleine rausgeflogen"
st halt alles ne Geschmacks und Technikfrag,
er kurbelt die Gummis z.b. nur ein ohne dabei zu "jiggen". Wobbler und Spinner sind auch ein Fremdwort, aber so ca. 100 Zander ab 50cm aufwärts hat er jedes Jahr (zum. bisher)
das mal nur so nebenbei


----------



## Birger (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Angeldet: ich denke auch, dass wir nicht aneinander vorbei reden, das passt schon. 
Mir persönlich geht es eben nur ums Haken setzen, der Drill eines Hechtes egal welcher Größe ist kein Problem für die Harrison.
Am WE kommt sie aber trotzdem wieder zum Einsatz, diesmal mit kleineren Ködern am Kiessee. 

Ganz nebenbei: die VHF würde ich als optimale Wallerspinnrute ansehen, also dann die 120 oder 150g Variante, dafür ist die Aktion der Rute perfekt.


----------



## Birger (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ burn: 5 Meter, igitt!

@ Reiner: jup, 40-60 Meter heißt für mich Distanz. 

Diese Einkurbeltechnik ohne Jiggen verfolgt mein Gerätehändler auch, was mit einer weichen Spitze auch super funktioniert. Insgesamt hat die Rute aber auch 75g WG, ist aber ne Meeforute, also alles etwas weicher als angegeben. Er fängt ja auch große Fische, aber 9 von 10 Großzander gehen ihm im Drill ab und das muss nicht sein. 
Um vernünftige Sprünge mit dem Gufi zu machen muss aber ne harte Spitze her.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi #h 



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Einkurbeltechnik ohne Jiggen verfolgt mein Gerätehändler auch, was mit einer weichen Spitze auch super funktioniert. Insgesamt hat die Rute aber auch 75g WG, ist aber ne Meeforute, also alles etwas weicher als angegeben. Er fängt ja auch große Fische, aber 9 von 10 Großzander gehen ihm im Drill ab und das muss nicht sein.
> Um vernünftige Sprünge mit dem Gufi zu machen muss aber ne harte Spitze her.



Birger genauso geht es einem Kumpel von mir auch, fischt nur weiche Ruten und es gehen ihm Fische ohne Ende im Drill verloren. Da verliere ich bei der Methode zu angeln doch weniger Fische mit meiner alten Quantum Crypton Manie. Interessiere mich für die Harrison VHF Spin in 30-75 g oder 45-90 g
sollen ja angeblich noch härter und schneller als meine geliebte Manie sein. Welche würdet ihr empfehlen für genau diese Art des fischens nur über die Rolle ?


----------



## Bernhard* (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> @ burn: 5 Meter, igitt!


 
Aber HALLO!
Für das Geld lass ich mir von MAD lieber noch zwei Reserve-Blechpeitschen bauen :q


----------



## Der_Glücklose (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Der_Glücklose schrieb:
			
		

> Hi #h
> Interessiere mich für die Harrison VHF Spin in 30-75 g oder 45-90 g
> sollen ja angeblich noch härter und schneller als meine geliebte Manie sein. Welche würdet ihr empfehlen für genau diese Art des fischens nur über die Rolle ?



schade, kann wohl keiner was dazu sagen |kopfkrat


----------



## Birger (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ DerGlücklose: ich würde defintitiv mit einer harten Rute auf Zander angeln, egal bei welcher Methode. Die weiche Spitze ist zwar schön, wenn man den Gummi nur über den Grund schleift, man merkt so jeden Muschelschiss und die Zander können den auch relativ gut einsaugen, weil die Spitze nachgibt. Aber das nützt ja alles nichts, wenn man die wenigsten Zander aus dem Wasser bekommt, oder?
Ich führe die Köder eher so, dass diese eine ausrechend lange Absinkphase haben, in der der Zander den Köder ohne irgendwelche Probleme einsaugen kann, auch bei ganz harte Ruten. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ein Zander eigentlich nicht allzu spitzfindig den Köder nimmt, die meisten knallen doch ganz schön rein. Wenn man dann mit der harten Rute anschlägt, hängt der Fisch auch und man bekommt ihn aus dem Wasser, so wie ich mir Angeln vorstelle.
Mein Tipp für dich deshalb: die VHF 75g.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Der_Glücklose schrieb:
			
		

> Interessiere mich für die Harrison VHF Spin in 30-75 g oder 45-90 g


Die 30-75 g in 2,70m ist doch sehr universell. In 3,00m ist die 15-45g viel dichter (stärker) an der 30-75g dran, da ist mir die 3,00m 15-45g sogar lieber und für die meisten Fälle passend. Immerhin willst Du ja auch noch damit werfen (und Support aus der Blankschwingung bekommen) und bei ruhiger Führung und Aktion über die Rolle wackelt die Spitze ja nun auch nicht so rum, als das Du da so sonderlich dickere Kaliber bräuchtest.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi #h 

dank euch schon mal :m wer die Quantum Manie kennt wird Wissen das die schon recht hart ist. Da ich auch auf die harte Tour stehe denke ich das die von Birger genannte schon eher in meine Richtung geht. Die 95 scheint wohl dann aber doch zu dicke zu sein #c .


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Eine aufgebaute VHF ist ja nun nicht gerade bretthart - je nach WG, das wäre dem Werfen etc. auch nicht dienlich. Sie ist aber in hervorstechender Weise schnell, und das meint auch schnelle Beruhigung, die Spitze schwingt nicht nach. Das kann keine andere meiner Ruten bisher so wie die VHF, die Spitze steht sofort wieder. Das bringt die Exaktheit. Und läßt die Rute im ersten Moment als viel härter erscheinen als sie es wirklich ist. 

Die VHF legt wohl, wie es Birger beschreibt selbst den ein oder anderen auch mal kräftig herein


----------



## mad (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus#h bin wieder von schweden zurück.

glaube das wichtigste wird gerne vergessen, für was und wie soll die rute eingesetzt werden. man kann nicht eine harrison für alles perfekt einsetzten, und wie birger schon schreibt geht eine 15/45gr 3,10m vhf mit einen 14cm wobbler in die knie. darum frage ich auch immer wie und auf was wird gefischt, auch die länge spielt eine rolle.
die richtige für "der_glücklose" kommt auf die ködergröße und gewicht an.


----------



## rainer1962 (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Leute,
haber gerade mit MAD telefoniert. Er hat die Befürchtung, dass aufgrund der bisherigen und der noch zu erwartenden Regenfälle, unser Treffen bei ihm im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ins Wasser fällt. Er befürchtet ein nicht unerhebliches Hochwasser, welches das Fischen nahezu unmöglich macht. Nun unsere Frage:
sollen wir es ersatzlos streichen????
hat jemand eine andere Lösung parat wie z.b. treffen wir uns bei jemandem anderen?
sollen wir den Termin auf später veschieben oder was schlagt ihr vor?????
Nun mal ran an die tasten, wir brauchen eine Lösung


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Dienstag soll es bei uns schneien, hörte ich gerade ;+ 
Die Talsperren und Hochwasserschutzteiche werden auch gerade vorsorglich abgesenkt, die Schwankungen tun dem Angeln nicht gerade gut. Das Wetter ist saumäßig und kalt und naß und windig und wechselhaft, das ist April, Eisheilige und Schafskälte auf einmal. Man muß wohl viel kurzfristiger disponieren, die lange Planung ist hinfällig. Wenn draußen die Sonne hervorlugt, bin ich los - mit Wasserschutz. Bei dem Sauwetter Naß+Sturm+dunkel+kalt braucht man an sich nicht loszugehen - zumindest nicht als Kunstköderfischer. Nach dem Winter so ein Frühjahr - bin froh das ich wenigstens die erste Maihälfte seit Schneeschmelze gut genutzt habe und einiges an netten Fischen in die Pfanne wanderte.


----------



## mad (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

wie rainer schon angekündigt:c muß ich leider das treffen absagen wegen hochwasser. der platz steht seit heute unterwasser. da es für die nächsten tage keine besserung vom wetter gibt macht es keinen sinn um noch länger zu warten. 
möchte aber das treffen nicht komplett streichen sondern auf einen neuen termin verschieben.|wavey:


----------



## darth carper (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi!

Habe vor kurzem meine Harrison VT -150g Wurfgewicht von mad erhalten und muß sagen ich bin vom Aufbau und der Qualität begeistert.
Wer bis jetzt überlegt hat, eine Harrison zu kaufen, sollte nicht länger zögern und sich mit mad in Verbindung setzen!
Man bekommt Spitzenqualität zum vernünftigen Preis!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

wofür willste die denn benutzen, wenn ich mal fragen darf?


----------



## mad (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus,

da die cobalt-blauen harrison blanks sehr gefragt sind und auch der blaue alu-rollenhalter habe ich jetzt passend die abschlußkappe dazu.#6  neu auch fuji rollenhalter mit blauen spacer.
wer schon eine rute hat mit blauen rollenhalter aber noch nicht die passende endkappe bekommt natürlich eine von mir. nur kurz eine pn an mich.|wavey: 
bekomme am wochenende eine neue lieferung auch dabei neue test blanks für waller.
@rainer, auch für marc bekomme ich eine test blank der würde nach den angaben hergestellt.:q


----------



## mad (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

der fuji rollenhalter und die endkappen sind bis jetzt noch unbeschriftet. 
http://img141.*ih.us/img141/4240/rollenhalter4dd.jpg


----------



## Birger (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Der Rollenhalter mit dem blauen Spacer gefällt mir richtig gut. Kommt an meine nächste Welsrute, muss dafür nur nen 87er Hecht fangen


----------



## Bernhard* (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> Der Rollenhalter mit dem blauen Spacer gefällt mir richtig gut. Kommt an meine nächste Welsrute, *muss dafür nur nen 87er Hecht fangen*



Nur über meine Rute äh Leiche!!!


----------



## mad (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus,

bin nächsten dienstag-mittwoch bei harrison eingeladen.:k 
melde mich sofort wenn es was neues gibt. |wavey:


----------



## the doctor (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

So, 
hab jetzt meine Kombo verändert.
Vorher :TP 4000 FA (395gr.) + Harrison VHF -75gr.
jetzt Daiwa Fuego 3000 (256gr) + Harrison VHF - 75gr.

....und muss sagen: einfach nur klasse!! die Rolle passt wunderbar und man glaubt garnicht was das Gewicht so alles ausmacht.
Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf dem Test am Wasser#6

[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img122.*ih.us/img122/3104/p10100062qw.jpg[/URL]


----------



## vertikal (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Mensch Marcel, gab's die nicht passend in blau?|kopfkrat

Kleiner Scherz - wünsch dir viel Spaß und Erfolg mit deiner neuen Rolle. 
Jetzt noch 'nen fetten Hecht und der Harrison-Wettkamp-Thread wird wieder spannend!|supergri


----------



## Attractor G (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ all,möchte mich kurz vorstellen:name-Jan,age-35,hobbys-angeln auf alles was Zähne hat. :q @ mad nochmals vielen Dank für Deine Mühen,die Ruten sind super geworden.P.S.Robert,die Ruten haben schon ordentlich unter den Ostseedorschen"aufgeräumt" Kleinboot-Mad`s Umbau(2,70-5-100g-80g Jigkopf-Attractor F schwarz/rot -Slammer 360)mfG Jan


----------



## Bernhard* (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Attractor G schrieb:
			
		

> @ all,möchte mich kurz vorstellen:name-Jan,age-35,hobbys-angeln auf alles was Zähne hat. :q @ mad nochmals vielen Dank für Deine Mühen,die Ruten sind super geworden.P.S.Robert,die Ruten haben schon ordentlich unter den Ostseedorschen"aufgeräumt" Kleinboot-Mad`s Umbau(*2,70-5-100g*-80g Jigkopf-Attractor F schwarz/rot -Slammer 360)mfG Jan



Keine Harrison, oder? Blechpeitsche?


----------



## Hardi (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Habe mir auch einen Harrison Primeur VT Blank 9' (270 cm) WG 75/150 Gramm, Farbe rot bestellt und erhalten. |rolleyes 
Wird eine Multiberingte Triggerrute, wenn ich ein paar ruhige Abende habe.


----------



## Attractor G (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ burn 77
Ja, keine Harrison sondern BP. Wollte Robert auf diesem Wege nur danken, und keine endenwollende Diskusion entfachen.#h 
Schönen Gruß Jan


----------



## Margaux (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Harrison-Freaks,

zunächst möchte ich mich vorab entschuldigen, wenn ich im folgenden eine Frage stelle, die vielleicht schon irgendwann auf den letzten 55 Seiten diskutiert wurde. Aber das alles durchzulesen habe ich momentan - bei den Temperaturen  -keine richtige Energie. 

Durch einen anderen Thread bin ich auf die Idee gebracht worden, mir ggf. eine Rute anfertigen zu lassen.Und das soll dann natürlich für meinen liebsten Angelbereich sein, das Spinnangeln mit einer Abu-Multi, geflochtener Schnur und Wobbler auf Hecht. Einsatzgebiete sind der Rhein sowie vornehmlich schwedische Seen. Das bedeutet zum einen, daß ich diese Rute sowohl vom Ufer als auch vom Boot einsetzen würde. Hierfür halte ich ein Länge von um die 2,75 m für den besten Kompromiß. Zum anderen könnte die Rute in Schweden zum Schleppangeln mit mittelgroßen Wobblern eingesetzt werden (nicht mit großen Wobblern, hierfür habe ich eine extra Schlepprute). 

Dazu nun folgende Fragen:

Welchen Harrison-Blank würdet Ihr empfehlen?
Welchen Ausbauer würdet Ihr empfehlen? Muß ich den zum Abstimmen des Aufbaus aufsuchen? Dann wäre einer in der Region Rhein/Ruhr zu bevorzugen.
Und dann möchte ich mir hier im "Harrison-Forum" eine etwas kätzerische Frage nicht verkneifen (bitte nicht böse sein #h). Auf den Homepages der Ausbauer werden ja noch eine ganze Menge Blanks anderer Firmen angeboten. Gibt es dabei zu Harrison Alternativen (bitte keine Blechpeitschen-Diskussion, die Bp möchte ich nicht)?
Ich sag schonmal danke und bin auf Eure Antworten sehr gespannt!

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## rainer1962 (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

kann man so pauschal nicht unbedingt sagen. Wenns nicht gar sooo eilig ist, dann ist da was von Harison in der Mache. MAD ist gerade in England bei Harison um mit denen da was zu bequatschen. 
Ich würde einen Tusk Blank oder den Vt Blank zum fischen mit der Multi respektive zum Wobblerfischen vorziehen der VHF ist eigentl. der Blank fürs Gufifischen, wobei ich persönlich mit der VHF -45gr als stationär gerne Wobbler fische (bis ca 12cm)
Den Aufbau ...da kannste dich mal mit MAD kurzschliessen.
Es gibt natürlich IMMER alternativen( Tusk, Illex, GLoomis, St Croix, Kistler von Megabass und Evergreen ganz zu schweigen,nur um enige zu nennen). Andere wiederum bevorzugen Sportex, Quantum usw. Du siehst die Auswahl ist doch riesengroß.Das wiederum ist halt alles ne Geschmackssache und letztendlich auch ne Sache des Gelbeutels!!!! ich nehm an du bist jetzt genauso schlau wie du vorher warst oder????
Deine Fragen sind auch irgendwie einfach zu pauschal, da kommen ne Menge Blanks in Frage.


----------



## Margaux (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Rainer1962,

genau, jetzt sind alle Klarheiten beseitigt... Nein, Spaß beiseite, ich denke ich habe schon relativ genau beschrieben, wie mein Einsatzgebiet aussieht. Was kann ich da noch mehr sagen?

Die ganzen von Dir genannten Firmen - wie auch Harrison - kenne ich nur aus den Diskussionen im Board. Besteht überhaupt irgendwo die Möglichkeit, die Ruten verschiedener Hersteller in Hand zu nehmen? Harrison hatte ich letztendlich ins Auge gefaßt, weil die Meinungen darüber äußerst positiv ausfallen.

Bezüglich des Preises, nun ja, da es sich quasi um eine Traumrute mit sehr langer Lebens- und Anwendungsdauer (oder gar für' s Leben?!) handelt, ist der Preis - ohne überheblich klingen zu wollen - eher zweitrangig. Wobei ich schon eine Obergrenze habe, die ich - da sie nicht unbedingt erreicht werden muß - hier erstmal nicht nennen möchte.      

Zeit habe ich definitiv, ich bin erst am Anfang meines "Meinungsbildungsprozesses" und habe zwischenzeitlich schon überlegt, mir eine entsprechende Rute vielleicht selber zu Weihnachten zu gönnen (dieses Jahr soll es noch Weihnachtsgeld geben...). Wenn' s aber vorher klappt (Zitat: "Da ist was in der Mache...MAD ist in England"), wäre das auch kein Problem.

Kleine Nachfrage eines (fast) Boardie-Neulings: wer ist MAD? 

Danke und Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

MAD ist der die Harrisonruten für viele Boardies aufgebaut hat...ließ mal in seinen Beiträgen....unten ist ein Link zu seiner I-Netseite...

gruß


----------



## Margaux (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				stefanwitteborg schrieb:
			
		

> MAD ist der die Harrisonruten für viele Boardies aufgebaut hat...ließ mal in seinen Beiträgen....unten ist ein Link zu seiner I-Netseite...gruß


 
Das ist ja super, dann werde ich MAD persönlich kontaktieren und mit ihm die Sache besprechen. 

Trotzdem bin ich natürlich weiterhin für Eure Tipps dankbar!

Danke und Gruß,
Margaux


----------



## Bernhard* (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Mein Tipp: Robert (MAD) anrufen! Die Nrn. gibts unter
www.mads-rutenbau.de

Viel Spass beim Fachsimpeln und ein glückliches Händchen bei der Blankauswahl (hatte ich selber auch schon 2x bei ihm).!


----------



## Margaux (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Tipp: Robert (MAD) anrufen! Die Nrn. gibts unter
> www.mads-rutenbau.de
> 
> Viel Spass beim Fachsimpeln und ein glückliches Händchen bei der Blankauswahl (hatte ich selber auch schon 2x bei ihm).!


 
Hallo Burn77,

ich habe den Kontakt vorab per PN hergestellt. Dann ist MAD bereits informiert, bevor wir telefonieren... 
Jetzt bin ich aber trotzdem noch gespannt auf Deine Blankempfehlung... 

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Bernhard* (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Margaux schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Burn77,
> 
> ....
> Jetzt bin ich aber trotzdem noch gespannt auf Deine Blankempfehlung...



Von Deiner Beschreibung her hätte ich Dir eigentlich den Graphite USA-Blank mit WG 5-100 g empfohlen...fische ich selber auch. Aber von der willst ja nix wissen. #c

Die VHF fische ich nur in der 5-30 Gramm Version. Die härteren Modelle hatte ich nur zum Testen in der Hand bei MAD. Glaube aber eher dass, die nix für Dich sind, sondern eher die VT.


----------



## rainer1962 (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Margaux,
MAD ist wie gesagt zur Zeit in England bei harrison wundere dich also nicht wenn er sich momentan nicht melden wird. Ich weiß auch nicht genau wann er zurückkommt.
Betr. Einsatz
du hast zwar beschrieben 275 cm als Kompromiss für den Rhein, Schweden, mittlere Köder schleppen. Ich nehme mal an dass Du auch die mittleren wirfst wie weit gehst du denn hoch bei Deinen Ködern??? reicht eine 45gr WG oder solls höher sein, z.b 75gr oder noch höher???? Wie führst Du die Köder einfach nur einkurbeln oder mit Twitches usw. das sind alles Faktoren die da ne Rolle spielen. Um die Ruten mal in die Hand zu nehmen müsstest du entweder in den Shops deiner Umgebung mal nachhaken oder vielleict mal ein Treffen mit Boardies ausmachen die in Deiner Nähe wohnen und solche Ruten haben. Ich fische eide Blanks auch mit Wobblern. Der Vt ist aber der allrounder im gegensatz zur VHF die mehr für Gummi ist. Der Tusk ist auch nicht der schlechteste für Wobbler. Nicht falsch verstehen, die VHF sind straffer im gegensatz zur Vt, der Tusk ist etwas weicher als der Vt aber trotzdem ein schneller Blank. Ist halt irgendwie eine geschmackssache, da kann man Dir eigentl. nicht weiterhelfen. Ich würde mich für den VT entscheiden. der liegt zwischen der VHF und dem Tuskblank. Vielleicht bringt MAD ja einige Erkenntnisse aus England mit. Er meldet sich garantiert bei Dir.


----------



## Margaux (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Rainer,

in der Regel benutze ich Wobbler von ca. 20 bis 40 g Gewicht. Ab und zu geht's auch mal auf 50 bis 60 g, oder auch - bei 10 cm Rapala - runter auf bis zu 10 - 12 g. Wobei bei diesen Gewichten das Werfen mit der Multi schon grenzwertig wird. 

Die Rute soll hauptsächlich zum Spinnfischen eingesetzt werden, kaum GuFis, und beim Schleppangeln wäre sie mit kleinerem Wobbler gelegentlich die zweite Rute neben der eigentlichen Schlepprute mit schwerem Wobbler. Also: Hauptbereich ist Spinnangeln - ohne twitchen - mit Wobbler von 20 bis 40 g. 

Ein bißchen habe ich nun doch die 55 Seiten quergelesen, die Vt scheint für meine Bedürfnisse in der Tat die Geeignetste zu sein. Traditionell mag ich weiche Ruten nicht so gerne, trotzdem müssen natürlich auch die härteren Ruten feinfühlig sein, sonst macht das ganze Spinnangeln keinen Spaß (und weniger Erfolg).
Andererseits tue ich mich bei Ruten mit zu geringen Wurfgewichten immer schwer zu glauben, daß sie die in Schweden zu erwartenden großen Hechte bewältigt. Derzeit angele ich z.B. mit einer Hechtrute, Wurfgewicht 40-80 g. 

Also keine einfache Entscheidung, ob 15-45g oder 30-75g Wurfgewicht??!

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## rainer1962 (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Nun,
aufgrund Deiner beschreibung würde ich zur 75 gr VT tendieren. Wie du richtig erkannt hast sind Wobler die sehr leicht sind (deine Rapalas) eh nur bedingt mit Multi zu werfen. Also von daher die 75gr VT. Was die hechte betrifft 
MAD fischt sogar mit der 30gr VHF in Schweden ist aber nun mal nicht jedermanns Sache. 
Ach ja "weich" im Sinne von schwabbelig ist keiner der Rutenblanks. Also wie gesagt, warte mal ab bis MAD kommt, telefoniere nochmal mit Ihm und entscheide Dich dann zur (VT) nehm ich mal an, du wirst es nicht bereuen#6


----------



## mad (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus,#h 

bin seit gestern abend schon wieder da.

@Margaux,
rufe dich morgen abend mal an dann reden über deine wünsche und glaube wir finden schon den richtigen blank für dich.

@rainer,
jetzt bekommst mal noch paar waller ruten von mir dann kennst dich voll im programm aus.#6 

zu harrison ruten, 

von den "normalen" vhf blanks im bereich 30-120gr gibts nicht neues, warum auch sind ja schon genial und perfekt.:q 
was ich suchte war eine wallerspinrute nach meinen wünschen im bereich von 10' (3,05m) und würfgewicht von ca. 150-max.180gr. und ein testblank den ich schon hatte wird auch nach meinen angaben geändert.

@rainer,

danke noch mal für die rute, ist schon wieder auf den weg zu dir.#h


----------



## Christopherus (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@all
ich bin so froh, ich muss es jetzt einfach allen sagen. Ich habe meine Rute von Mad heute erhalten!  das Teil sieht einfach genial aus und ist perfekt gebaut. morgen geht es direkt ans Wasser. 
@mad
1000 dank


----------



## Bernhard* (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Christopherus schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> ich bin so froh, ich muss es jetzt einfach allen sagen. Ich habe meine Rute von Mad heute erhalten!  das Teil sieht einfach genial aus und ist perfekt gebaut. morgen geht es direkt ans Wasser.
> @mad
> 1000 dank



Gratulation!
Was hast denn für eine bekommen?


----------



## Christopherus (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Vhf Spin in cobalt blau 2,70m 30-75g. Dazu die Gold Cermet Ringe.


----------



## rainer1962 (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@the doctor,
sach mal ist mir gerade eben aufgefallen, deine Daiwa 
1. wie biste damit zufrieden
2. ist das USA/Japan import???


----------



## Raabiat (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> @the doctor,
> sach mal ist mir gerade eben aufgefallen, deine Daiwa
> 1. wie biste damit zufrieden
> 2. ist das USA/Japan import???



auf die Antwort musste noch ne Weile warten :q:q der is zum Vereinsangeln an den Rursee#h


----------



## the doctor (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> auf die Antwort musste noch ne Weile warten :q:q der is zum Vereinsangeln an den Rursee#h


noch nicht ganz,.....musste mich bis gerade nur noch fertig machen:q

Hi Rainer,

hab die Rolle jetzt ca. 2 Wochen, aber bisher nur einmal gefischt.( gekauft bei GT-Angelshop)
Mit ihren 256gr. ist die Rolle super leicht, gut, sie fällt auch recht klein aus. Im Gegensatz zur 4000 TP FA ist sie nur halb so groß.
Schnurverlegung ist wirklich top, ich meine sogar ein gutes Stück besser wie bei der TP ! Bremse ist echt klasse und scheint Kugelgelagert zu sein?

Was mich als einzigstes stört, ist das die Rolle zwar super ruhig läuft allerdings nich so leichtgängig, wie bei meinen Shimanorollen, vielleicht muss ich sie erst einmal einarbeiten?

So bin ich mit der Rolle voll zufrieden und sie macht einen richtig robusten Eindruck!


----------



## Margaux (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> @Margaux,
> rufe dich morgen abend mal an dann reden über deine wünsche und glaube wir finden schon den richtigen blank für dich.
> 
> Hallo Harrison-Freaks,
> ...


----------



## Bubbel2000 (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@the doctor: ja, daiwa rollen laufen mit mehr zug, wenn ich es so ausdrücken darf. ein anderes gefühl als bei shimano. meine technium, gut, schlechter als die tp, war mir zu schlabberig, hatte die tp auch schon in der hand. bei daiwa fühle ich mehr vom köder, alles direkter. wen du dich umgestellt hast, wirste bei daiwa bleiben, ich zumindest. die isnd zudem gefettet, shimano hat ja dieses öl, find ich schlechter...

@margaux: feine sache, irgend wann hat jeder eine ;-)


----------



## Margaux (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> @the doctor: ja, daiwa rollen laufen mit mehr zug, wenn ich es so ausdrücken darf. ein anderes gefühl als bei shimano. meine technium, gut, schlechter als die tp, war mir zu schlabberig, hatte die tp auch schon in der hand. bei daiwa fühle ich mehr vom köder, alles direkter. wen du dich umgestellt hast, wirste bei daiwa bleiben, ich zumindest. die isnd zudem gefettet, shimano hat ja dieses öl, find ich schlechter...
> 
> Was haltet Ihr alternativ von der (Penn) Ryobi Zauber? Die habe ich und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Da ich keine aktuelle Daiwa oder Shimano habe - ich angel bevorzugt mit Baitcast-Multirollen - kann ich das nicht vergleichen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bernhard* (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Margaux schrieb:
			
		

> ...Was haltet Ihr alternativ von der (Penn) Ryobi Zauber?....



Hi! Hab fische auf meine beiden Haupt-Spinruten auch ne TwinPower und ne Ryobi Zauber.
Die Ryobi habe ich jetzt ca. drei mal mit dabei gehabt. Anfangs lief sie noch ein wenig schwergängig, aber das gibt sich mit der Zeit. Ansonsten eine Top-Rolle mit klasse Frontbremse!

Die TwinPower (hab das Modell mit Heck/Kampfbremse) ist mir trotzdem lieber - ist halt auch um einiges teurer.

p.s. Das mit dem "Zitat" klappt bei Dir noch nicht so, oder?


----------



## rainer1962 (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ the doctor
scheint mir ein Import zu sein!!!!!
Der Gt shop ist bei mir um die Ecke, eigentl, dachte ich, ich kenne alle shops hier bei uns#q #q . Es ist vielleicht auch nur ein Online und kein Ladenshop. Werde dort aber bei gelegenheit vorbeischauen.:q  Er hat nen Partner mit asiatischem Namen im Impressum eingetragen, vielleicht kann er dadurch eher Tackle importieren. Nicht unintressant!!!!! #6 Die Fuego gibts nämlich nicht bei uns auf dem Markt.


----------



## rainer1962 (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Margaux
it den Ryobis und den Arcs machste eigentl keine großen Fehler, wobei wie ich erst aus nem neuen Thread von Angel Det entnahm, es besser ist die Arcs nachzufetten bevor man sie einsetzt. Obs auf die Zauber zutrifft weiß ich nicht mehr. Ich glaube es netrifft die WS Rollen.
welche Multis hast du denn im Einsatz????
ach ja auf die Rute kannste dich schon freuen. ich nehme an Grifflänge usw. wurde alles auf Deine Wünsche angepasst!!


----------



## Margaux (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Margaux
> it den Ryobis und den Arcs machste eigentl keine großen Fehler, wobei wie ich erst aus nem neuen Thread von Angel Det entnahm, es besser ist die Arcs nachzufetten bevor man sie einsetzt. Obs auf die Zauber zutrifft weiß ich nicht mehr. Ich glaube es netrifft die WS Rollen.
> welche Multis hast du denn im Einsatz????
> ach ja auf die Rute kannste dich schon freuen. ich nehme an Grifflänge usw. wurde alles auf Deine Wünsche angepasst!!


 
Also ich bin bekennender Schwedenfan, deshalb gibt es für mich auch nur die Abu Ambassadeurs. Als ich vor 20 Jahren mit einem Schüleraustausch in die USA kam, bin ich dort beim ersten Besuch im Angelgeschäft beinahe umgefallen. Ambassadeurs, die hier damals um die 350 DM kosteten, gab es dort für unter 50 Dollar, unglaubllich!!! Neben jeder Menge Kunstköder und zwei Stationärrollen, habe ich mir auch drei Ambassadeurs mitgebracht, mit denen ich heute noch angel und die - auch dank guter Pflege - noch schnurren wie am ersten Tag. Mit der Ambassadeur 5500 C und der 6500 C "spinnangele" ich auf Zander, Hecht, (Meer-) Forelle, Seelachs etc. Die Ambassadeur 7000 setze ich beim Schleppangeln ein. Mittlerweile habe ich noch zwei Ambassadeur Big Game (7001 HS LH und 7000 HSN), die ich zum Meeresangeln in Norwegen benutze. Mit einer Stationärrolle - und dann fast ausschließlich mit der schon erwähnten Ryobi Zauber - angel ich nur noch, wenn ich sehr leichte Köder einsetze. 

Grüße,
Margaux

P.S. Hallo burn77: jetzt klappt' s mit dem Zitieren schon besser... #h


----------



## rainer1962 (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

jow margaux,
das multifischen macht nen Mords spas, geht mir genauso.
Die Abus sollen ja nicht schlecht sein, habe selbst noch keine gefischt leider.
Im Amiland ist in der Tat das Tackle um so manchen "Kronen" günstiger


----------



## Bernhard* (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Margaux schrieb:
			
		

> ...P.S. Hallo burn77: jetzt klappt' s mit dem Zitieren schon besser... #h



Yeah! Hab ich auch nicht anders erwartet! Wünsch Dir jede Menge Vorfreude auf Deine VT!!!#6


----------



## Margaux (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Yeah! Hab ich auch nicht anders erwartet! Wünsch Dir jede Menge Vorfreude auf Deine VT!!!#6


 
Hej Burn77,

ich bin definitiv jetzt schon Harrison-süchtig... |bla: 

Viele Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Margaux (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> jow margaux,
> das multifischen macht nen Mords spas, geht mir genauso.
> Die Abus sollen ja nicht schlecht sein, habe selbst noch keine gefischt leider.
> Im Amiland ist in der Tat das Tackle um so manchen "Kronen" günstiger


 
Hej Rainer,

welche Multis sind denn bei Dir im Einsatz?

Meine Ambassadeurs sind noch richtig gute schwedische Qualität. Mittlerweile werden die meisten (oder alle??) Modelle in Südostasien hergestellt. Meiner Meinung nach hat das der Qualität nicht gerade geholfen!? Schade!

Viele Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Margaux schrieb:
			
		

> [für das Wobblerfischen auf Hecht die Harrison VT in 30-75g Wg empfohlen. Die baut er mir nun auf und hatte ein paar gute Tipps parat. Wird eine super Rute!!


Das denke ich auch. Hab selber eine solche VT in 3m und die macht schon Spaß und kann eine ganze Menge - hab ich weiter vorne schon mal Geschrieben. 

Nachzutragen bleiben die 67g Bananen-Wobbler - bestanden, und der 35g (wohl eher 39g  ) Falkland Spöket, der an der Rute die Spulenkante fast zum glühen brachte, kommt dann wohl so auf das doppelte als das, was man so normalerweise an Weite wirft (nach Kurbelumdrehungszählungen).


----------



## Hardi (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin Margaux,#h 


			
				Margaux schrieb:
			
		

> Hej Rainer,
> 
> welche Multis sind denn bei Dir im Einsatz?
> 
> ...


Habe die 2006er ABU Ambassadeur Record RCN41 und RCN51.
Da gibt es nichts zu meckern von der Verarbeitung und Qualität her. Die sind allererste Sahne. Natürlich made in Sweden und die haben Ihren Preis. 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> es besser ist die Arcs nachzufetten bevor man sie einsetzt. Obs auf die Zauber zutrifft weiß ich nicht mehr. Ich glaube es netrifft die WS Rollen.


Ja, betrifft alle Wormshaft (=WS) und auch alle Ryobis und Spro Arcs (auch die ohne WS). Das ist da eine: Ab Werk ist die Fettung suboptimal - schwankt ein bischen, sollte man nachbessern damit sie wirklich schön laufen - sich einlaufen wie gehabt 

Das andere ist noch: alle WS-Rollen sind in dem WS-Antrieb nicht so superstabil wie das Gehäuse und der ganze Aufbau (massiv unzerstörbar?) glauben macht: Bei Hängern sollte man der Rolle nicht zuviel zumuten, sonst passiert das mit ganz leicht dejustierten/verbogenen WS-Antrieb und "Lantz-Bulldog"-Lauf, was einige Leute schon geärgert hat. Also wer starke Multifile einfach so mit der Rolle zerknallen will, der macht dann was falsch.


----------



## rainer1962 (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Margaux schrieb:
			
		

> Hej Rainer,
> 
> welche Multis sind denn bei Dir im Einsatz?
> 
> ...


 
Calcutta 251 LH auf Bass Tour 195
Curado LH auf Bass Tour 180
Team Daiwa Fuego LH auf Kistler Crankbait Composite
Scorpion MG 50 LH auf ner für Multi umgebauten gelben Ashura 190
Chronarch 101 LH auf der Illex Jig and Worm
ne uralte Shakespeare RH (Modell weiß ich nicht müsste ich nachschauen) fürs ganz grobe Ansitzangeln.
Ich fische die Multis zum Twitchen und jerken auf den kurzen Ruten. Auch wird die ein oder andere Combo mal zum vertikalen "missbraucht"

Ja das mit der Qualität.......
Leichtbau ist angesagt (was gerade beim Spinnfischen von Vorteil sein kann)  billige Zutaten um bei der Produktion zu sparen ist dagegen nicht so optimal. Da haben scheinbar die meisten Firmen ihre Probleme aus welchem Grund auch immer


----------



## Bubbel2000 (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

so, gls-mann war gerade da mit einem schönen braunen rohr |jump: und ich hab mich natürlich gleich verliebt! eine endgültige meinung kann ich mir natürlich erst machen, wenn ich sie gefischt habe, wird wohl noch bis zum we dauern, dann kommt meine nagelneue vhf 30-75 in blau zum einsatz!

natürlichen vielen dank an mad für die erstklassige verarbeitung, da findet selbst ein pinibler mensch wie ich nichts zum meckern ;-)

der spacer ist abgefahren, ebenso wie die blaue endkappe. ein traum. 

mfg steffen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Bubbel2000
Na Glückwunsch und viel Erfolg damit - besonders bei der Einweihung! #6 

Dann kannst Du danach ja auch einen passenden VHF - BlackArrow Vergleich abgeben und sagen, was Dir wie oder besser gefällt! :m


----------



## Bubbel2000 (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

gern, freu mich jetzt schon drauf. die sportex, also mein knüppel, werd ich dennoch zum lightpilken verwenden ;-) und als trainingseinheit für dicke arme :-D


----------



## Bernhard* (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> gern, freu mich jetzt schon drauf. die sportex, also mein knüppel, werd ich dennoch zum lightpilken verwenden ;-) und als trainingseinheit für dicke arme :-D


 
Wie wahr!
Hab daheim auch zwei Ruten vom Robert - u.a. auch ne VHF und hab vorher auch mit der Black Arrow gefischt.....


----------



## Bubbel2000 (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ach ja, die black arrow. wollen wir sie nicht so schlecht machen. klar, wenn man harrison verwöhnt ist gibts eben nichts besseres mehr


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> klar, wenn man harrison verwöhnt ist gibts eben nichts besseres mehr


Auch wenn es hier der Fan-Thread ist: So meinte ich das eigentlich nicht, vielleicht auch anders als burni! |supergri 

Ich sag nur mal: jede Rute hat ihre Stärken und Schwächen! :g


----------



## Bernhard* (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich sag nur mal: jede Rute hat ihre Stärken und Schwächen! :g



Die BlackArrow kann man auch sicher erstklassig zum Fische-Abschlagen hernehmen!! :q


----------



## Bubbel2000 (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Aber eins A klappt das, nehme die immer in Norwegen mit, schnell abhaken den dicken Seelachs, Rute rumdrehen und gib ihm eine. Gut, muss nicht unbedingt das Handteil sein, selbst das Spitzenteil leistet dafür erstklassige Arbeit ;-)))))))))


----------



## mad (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus,

@Bubbel2000,
freut mich sehr wenn dir meine arbeit gefällt.#6 
zur rute brauche ich ja nichts sagen, für mich schon lange eine der besten was es zur zeit und sicher noch lange gibt.#h 



			
				angelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag nur mal: jede Rute hat ihre Stärken und Schwächen!



das stimmt.#6 
die stärken einer harrison spinnrute ist, das es keine bessere gibt.:q :q :q 
die schwächen, das sie die beste ist und paar es noch nicht glauben wollen.:q :q :q


----------



## Saugschmerle (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> servus,
> 
> das stimmt.#6
> die stärken einer harrison spinnrute ist, das es keine bessere gibt.:q :q :q
> die schwachen, das sie die beste ist und paar es noch nicht glauben wollen.:q :q :q


 
Da muss ich kopfnickend zustimmen.
Ich habe mittlerweile fast 3 Harrisonruten.
Eine T800 mit Goldcermet,eine VT dito und eine nichtganzfertige VHF(alles in blau, echt goil, Bausatz von *mad* #6 ).

Gruß Saugschmerle


----------



## Margaux (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> gern, freu mich jetzt schon drauf. die sportex, also mein knüppel, werd ich dennoch zum lightpilken verwenden ;-) und als trainingseinheit für dicke arme :-D


 
Hallo Harrison-Freaks,

ich habe bei MAD eine Harrison VT 75 und eine VHF 45 in Auftrag gegeben. Muß ich jetzt wirklich meine schöne Black Arrow zum Lightpilken oder gar als Fischtöter mißbrauchen...   ???

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## rainer1962 (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

gleich 2 Stück Margaux????
mannoman...
aber eine gute Wahl, wirst es nicht bereuen, wöfur nimmste denn die 45er???


----------



## Margaux (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> gleich 2 Stück Margaux????
> mannoman...
> aber eine gute Wahl, wirst es nicht bereuen, wöfur nimmste denn die 45er???


 
Hallo Rainer,

ich sage nur: Zander!!!!

Ich habe mit MAD lange über meine VT 75 gesprochen. Die wird ja komplett für Multi und mittelschwere Wobbler für die Hechtangelei ausgelegt. Bei leichten Wobblern und anderen Ködern unter 12 g wird's für die Multi aber schon kritisch. Deshalb habe ich lange überlegt, ob nicht eine 45g-Rute vielleicht doch angebrachter wäre. MAD hat mit geraten für leichtere Köder eher eine VHF 45 mit reinem Stationärrollenausbau zu nehmen.

Und da ich dieses Jahr meinen "Rutenwald" konsequent von Quantität auf Qualität umstelle, habe ich mich für beide Ruten entschieden. So decke ich mit Ausnahme der ultraleichten und sehr schweren Spinnangelei mit zwei Topruten einen sehr großen Bereich der Süßwasser-Spinnangelei ab. Zudem kann ich je nach Angelbedingungen sowie Lust und Laune auch noch zwischen Multi- und Stationärrollenfischerei wählen. Ich denke, das ist perfekt. 

Im Übrigen suche ich noch eine neue (Meer-) Forellen-Rute, aber das gehe ich erst Ende des Jahres an (wenn es weihnachtet  ). 

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Margaux schrieb:
			
		

> eine Harrison VT 75 und eine VHF 45 in Auftrag gegeben.


In 3m habe ich die beide auch, und das ergänzt sich ganz gut. 12g Wobbler sind so die Grenze, was sich noch einigermaßen gut mit dünnerer Schnur werfen läßt mit der 3m-45 VHF. Die 2,7m fällt ein gutes bischen weicher als die 3m aus, von daher könnte es Dir nach unten hin gut reichen.

Zur Verteidigung der Ehre der Sportex'e :g  muß ich aber nochmal sagen, daß es zumindest 2 Stück Blanks von denen gibt, die mit den besten Harrisons mithalten und einiges (Forelle+Hecht drillen,Weitwurf) auch besser können (Erfahrungswerte). Ist hier aber egal, da diese eh nur wenige Boardis fischen.  Ich wechsel zwischen VHF und KevSpin je nachdem, ob es schwieriger ist den Fisch erstmal zu haken (Taktile VHF) oder zweitens, ihn heraus zu bekommen (Verhaftung KevSpin).
Sportex sägt sich diesen Ast ja wohl auch ab, da sie keine Blanks mehr ausliefern. ;+ (Auskunft)

Und eine sorgfältig handaufgebaute Rute auf Harrison-Blank ist besser und macht mehr Spaß #6 als ne Herstelleraufbaurute (Griff, #t gerade von Sportex), und bei mad ja wohl vergleichsweise nicht mal teurer. Und nicht zu vergessen: was passiert, wenn man eine Spitze geschrotet hat, wo bekommt man überhaupt eine nach?


----------



## rainer1962 (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Margaux schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Rainer,
> 
> ich sage nur: Zander!!!!
> 
> ...


 

eine spitzenmässige Ergänzung,
klasse Idee den Rutenwald umzustellen
was die Meeforute betrifft hat MAD auch was goiles auf "Lager" aber das habt ihr bestimmt eh schon bequatscht

@ Det
ich habe auch noch keinen Ersatz für meine damals nagelneu geschrottete (Wrksfehler) Kev Pikevon daher und auch gerade deshalb kommt mir keine Sportex mehr ins Haus, früher optimaler service, heute naja, wie gesagt ist schon ein Jahr her die reklamation, die Rute hab ich immer noch nicht!!!!!


----------



## Margaux (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Zitat rainer1962: "eine spitzenmässige Ergänzung,
klasse Idee den Rutenwald umzustellen
was die Meeforute betrifft hat MAD auch was goiles auf "Lager" aber das habt ihr bestimmt eh schon bequatscht"

Rainer,

die MeFo-Rute ist in meinem Kopf schon zusammengestellt (wenn Du die interceptor 5/20 in 3,05m meinst |supergri !!???). Aber das hat - wie schon geschrieben - noch bis Ende des Jahres Zeit (dieses Jahr gibt's noch Weihnachtsgeld.. |rolleyes). Außerdem, was würdet Ihr wohl von mir denken, wenn ich mir direkt drei Ruten bei MAD bestellen würde...??

Ich habe gelesen, daß Du die Tusk 2,40 5/25gr. hast. Warst Du damit schon einmal auf der Barschpirsch oder wie setzt Du sie ein, und was kannst Du zu dem Blank sagen?

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe auch noch keinen Ersatz für meine damals nagelneu geschrottete (Wrksfehler) Kev Pikevon daher und auch gerade deshalb kommt mir keine Sportex mehr ins Haus, früher optimaler service, heute naja, wie gesagt ist schon ein Jahr her die reklamation, die Rute hab ich immer noch nicht!!!!!


Das ist schon böse traurig, und über die ganzen Vorkommnisse um diese Firma kann es eben auch nicht hinwegtrösten, daß die mal einige Superblanks gebaut haben. Insofern kann ich Deine nicht-mehr-ins-Haus Entscheidung gut verstehen. 

Schreib doch mal über die Info-Adresse auf deren Seite die Firma direkt an, Herr Blaas hat sehr schnell und hilfreich mir geantwortet.



			
				Margaux schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem, was würdet Ihr wohl von mir denken, wenn ich mir direkt drei Ruten bei MAD bestellen würde...??


Na was schon: Er hat's halt eilig!  Ist doch fast egal, ob alle auf einmal oder nacheinander bestellt, mad kann die sowieso nur nacheinander bauen


----------



## rainer1962 (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ all
komme gerage vom Zanderangeln, hab mir zum Abschluss (Zander war nichts) gedacht, 
mache mal ne Cycade in gelb drauf und fische an der Strömungskante
auf einmal tats einen Schlag:

Ergebnis: 143cm


----------



## stefanwitteborg (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

...Petri schöner Fisch...welches Gewässer?

Gruß


----------



## rainer1962 (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

war am Rhein,
Rute war ne VHF 75Wg Rolle 4000er Stella
Vorfach 27er Flexonit (ca 7kg) Hauptschnur Ron Thomson Dynacable 13er (8kg)


----------



## rainer1962 (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Margaux
habs verschwitzt:
Tuskblank:
sehr schneller Blank, nicht so straff wie die VHF und die VT, habe mir extra den Blank fürs Barschfischen aufbauen lassen. Fische damit kleine Wobbler und Spinner. Die Rute ist dafür wie geschaffen, gibt wunderbar nach ohne schwabblig zu sein!!!

@ Det,
ja sie haben schon teilweise sehr gute Blanks, hast du mal die Adresse????
Vielleicht kann mir geholfen werden!!!


----------



## Bernhard* (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> @ all
> komme gerage vom Zanderangeln, hab mir zum Abschluss (Zander war nichts) gedacht,
> mache mal ne Cycade in gelb drauf und fische an der Strömungskante
> auf einmal tats einen Schlag:
> ...


 
Super Rainer!
Gell, die Cycadas sind nicht schlecht #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Dickes Petri zu dem dicken Brocken! #6
Da kann ja ne richtige gute Grillparty mit reichlich Fisch steigen! 
Und noch ne Frag dazu: Wie grenzlastig hat sich der Drill mit dem Gerät angefühlt?



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> ja sie haben schon teilweise sehr gute Blanks, hast du mal die Adresse????
> Vielleicht kann mir geholfen werden!!!


http://www.sportex.de/Kontakt/index-kontakt-deutsch.htm
Info Sportex 0731-801491 info@sportex.de


----------



## rainer1962 (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@burn
eigentl. nehm ich die Cycadas nicht so oft, fische lieber Gummi oder Holz #6 
da ich aber seit 3 Uhr heute nacht vergebens jagd auf Zander gemacht habe und die aber irgendwo stehen müssen, wollte ich genau die Strömungskante entlang fischen. Das geht an der Stelle aber weder mit Wobbler noch so richtig mit Gummis, da es in den nebenarm reintreibt und das Gummi eben mit! Von daher hab ich ne Cycade genommen da die wie wir alle wissen sehr schnell sinkt und auch weit zu werfen geht. Der Wurf war  fast bis ans gegenüberliegende Ufer genau an die Strömungskante. Durch die Strömung arbeitete die Cyc. selbst, sodass ich langsam den Köder einholen konnte, bis es halt ein Schlag tat. Habe zuerst gar nicht gewusst was das ist|kopfkrat  als er Fisch aber loszog war mir klar KEIN Zander!!!!

@ Det
die Rute und Rolle waren nicht das Problem, da hatte ich noch locker reserve, die Schnur bzw. das Vorfach machten mir zu schaffen. Es war aber einfach geil zu sehen wie die harrison bei solch einem Drill arbeitet, alle Fluchten wurden echt locker pariert ohne irgendwie die Kontrolle zu verlieren, wie gesagt aufgrund der "schwachen" Schnur und des Vorfachs, konnte ich ihn nicht großartig herzerren, sondern musste/durfte ihn müdedrillen, hat schon ne Weile gedauert zumal der Waller auch in einer Entfernung von ca 50m biss. Wie gesagt die 75er VHF hatte noch einiges an Reserven.


----------



## rainer1962 (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.sportex.de/Kontakt/index-kontakt-deutsch.htm
> Info Sportex 0731-801491 info@sportex.de


 
Danke habe gerade die Mail rausgejagt


----------



## the doctor (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Klasse Rainer#6 endlich sieht man dich ja mal mit Bild :m#6

Bin auch bald auf Waller und Zander jagt ! (sag aber noch nicht wo  )
Werde danach berichten:m


----------



## schroe (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@rainer,
Glückwunsch zu dem schönen Fisch. Hat sicherlich Spaß an der VHF gemacht.:m 

@Margaux,
sicher keine schlechte Wahl. Die Quali. ist bestechend gut, wirste sehen.:m 

@Det,
wenn deine 3m VHF 45 nur Wobbler bis 12 gr wirft, dann ist die 2,70m garantiert nicht weicher.#h


----------



## rainer1962 (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ doctor

habe eigentl. keine Fangbilder von den großen Fischen die ich fange, da ich oft alleine unterwegs bin und Fotos dementsprechend schwer zu machen sind, da mir die Fische beim Hakenlösen doch sehr oft aus der Hand fallen, kann da nach stundenlangem Kunstköderfischen nicht mehr richtig zupacken. Den Waller hab ich aber mit nach Hause genommen, mein Cousin hat ihn schon "verarbeitet". Der musste einfach von meinem Zanderplatz weg, zumal alle Waller bei uns entnommen werden müssen.

@ shroe
ja war ein superdrill immer zwischen hoffen und bangen ob die Schnur hält. Die Rute selbst hatte noch Reserve. Ich hab aber zum erstenmal gesehen wozu die 75er VHF eigentl. in der Lage ist. Zander fordern die Rute ja nicht.

@MAD
wenn die Population der Waller bei uns so weitersteigt, werd ich mir doch ne 120er zulegen müsssen, um in den "Zanderschwachen" Monaten Juli, August den Wallern nachzustellen, macht auch Spass und Abnehmer wie Altersheim, Kinderhort usw. sind ja auch genügend da.


----------



## mad (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

petri rainer|wavey: ,

macht süchtig waller zu drillen.:q 
als "beifang" mit der zanderrute ist es immer schwieriger richtig druck zu geben.


----------



## Margaux (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hej Rainer,

Glückwunsch zu dem suuuper Fang!!! Dieses Urviech mit einer 75g-Rute, alle Achtung !!!

Meine Vorfreude auf die "Mad-Harrisons" steigt und steigt und steigt...

Grüße, 
Margaux


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> @Det,
> wenn deine 3m VHF 45 nur Wobbler bis 12 gr wirft, dann ist die 2,70m garantiert nicht weicher.#h


Ab 12 gr. hinauf (oder bis 12gr. hinab) brauchbar, ich hatte auch beide Rutenlängen aufgebaut in der Hand.


----------



## Bernhard* (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Ab 12 gr. hinauf (oder bis 12gr. hinab) brauchbar, ich hatte auch beide Rutenlängen aufgebaut in der Hand.



Irgendwie find ich die Beschreibung "Wobbler bis 12 gr." komisch. Ist doch ein Unterschied ob man nen totalen Flachläufer in á la ARNAUD oder nen Deeprunner drauf hat. Ist doch schon ein unterschied wie Tag und Nacht wenn ich beispielsweise nen "normalen" Reef Runner gegen nen Deeprunner in der gleichen Länge austausche.

Wollt ich nur mal loswerden! |rolleyes


----------



## schroe (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Jetzt werd mal nich pingelig, Burn.|supergri

Die "12gr" sind immerhin im "Rutenvergleichstest" ermittelt worden (Ironie).

Machst es aber auch wieder kompliziert.:q


----------



## Bernhard* (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Machst es aber auch wieder kompliziert.:q



WAT!?!?!
Du bist doch der mit den Beiträgen, die ich 5 mal lesen muss bis ich verstehe was Du meinst! |rolleyes  Hm, liegt aber wohl an mir... Nur weiter so! Hätt mal gerne wieder nen Köderführungs-Bericht von Dir, wo ich 25mal nach-google´n muss was genau gemeint ist :c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Mann Leute, jetzt tut ihr päpstlicher als der Papst. ;+ 
In dem Zusammenhang und der Aufgabenbeschreibung von Margaux ging es um die leichten Köder, und vielleicht ist so ein Erfahrungsgrenzwert von Nutzen.

Irgendwann mal gibts dann ne Wurfweitenkurve mit variiertem Ködergewicht, pro Rute und am besten gleich noch ne Zwischenwertausgleichsrechnung und eine Kraftformel zur Rute. Dann könnt ihr ja auch gerne wieder rätseln :m


----------



## Margaux (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Mann Leute, jetzt tut ihr päpstlicher als der Papst. ;+
> In dem Zusammenhang und der Aufgabenbeschreibung von Margaux ging es um die leichten Köder, und vielleicht ist so ein Erfahrungsgrenzwert von Nutzen.
> 
> Irgendwann mal gibts dann ne Wurfweitenkurve mit variiertem Ködergewicht, pro Rute und am besten gleich noch ne Zwischenwertausgleichsrechnung und eine Kraftformel zur Rute. Dann könnt ihr ja auch gerne wieder rätseln :m


 
Guter Beitrag, AngelDet #6 #6 

Es geht in der Tat um einen persönlichen Erfahrungsgrenzwert beim Wobblerangeln mit der Multirolle. Klar beeinflusst das spezifische Gewicht eines Köders auch dessen Wurfverhalten. So fliegt ein 12g Blinker aus Metall selbstverständlich weiter als ein 12g Balsaholzwobbler. Und so wird es 12g Wobbler geben, die man gerade noch werfen kann und andere, bei denen es halt nicht mehr klappt. Aber darum ging es ja ursächlich in meinem Beitrag nicht. 

Ich bin übrigens gespannt, wie die Harrison-Ruten meinen persönlichen "Erfahrungsgrenzwert" (perfekter Ausdruck, AngelDet) beeinflussen. Sobald ich das ausprobieren kann - sprich wenn die Ruten da sind - werde ich davon berichten.

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Renkenjäger (2. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Robert
Danke für die Suuuuuuuuper Rute! Sie ist genau so wie ich sie mir vorgestellt habe!
Hier für alle die es interessiert die Daten.
VHF 10-30g(Cobalt Blau)
Länge 2,70m
Alu Schraubrollenhalter(Cobalt Blau)
Alu Endkappe (Cobalt Blau)
Wicklung (Blau)
Und natürlich mit den güldenen Ringlein.
Einfach geil.
Da werden sich die Seeforellen aber freuen.
:l :l :l :l :l :l :l :l :l :l :l 

Mfg
Renkenjäger


----------



## vertikal (2. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Glückwunsch, Rainer, zu der schönen Rute!#6


----------



## hechtangler_tom (2. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Robert,
Hallo Harrison Fans,

ich hab am Freitag auch meine Rute von Mad erhalten und muss schon sagen die Rute ist schon ein absolut geiles Teil. Die Qualiät von MAD ist auch absolut unschlagbar (aber da sag ich euch ja nichts neues). War am Samstag gleich den ganzen Tag beim angeln. Hab zwar nur ca. 10 Barsche gefangen, aber aller Anfang ist ja bekanntlich schwer. 

Ich warte jetzt voller Vorfreude auf den Herbst, damit auch mal größere Räuber überlisten kann.


----------



## Bernhard* (2. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				hechtangler_tom schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Robert,
> Hallo Harrison Fans,
> 
> ich hab am Freitag auch meine Rute von Mad erhalten und muss schon sagen die Rute ist schon ein absolut geiles Teil. Die Qualiät von MAD ist auch absolut unschlagbar (aber da sag ich euch ja nichts neues). War am Samstag gleich den ganzen Tag beim angeln. Hab zwar nur ca. 10 Barsche gefangen, aber aller Anfang ist ja bekanntlich schwer.
> ...



Hi!
Was hast denn für eine bekommen?


----------



## Margaux (3. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Na dann viel Spaß mit Euren neuen Harrisons!!

Um mir die Wartezeit auf meine mittlerweile drei bei MAD bestellten Harrisons zu verkürzen, bin ich ab morgen für drei Wochen nach Schweden/Norwegen (endlich..., und das letzte Mal ohne Harrisons)!!!!

Bis dann und weiter viel Spaß im Board!!

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Bernhard* (3. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Margaux schrieb:
			
		

> ....Um mir die Wartezeit auf meine mittlerweile drei bei MAD bestellten Harrisons zu verkürzen, bin ich ab morgen für drei Wochen nach Schweden/Norwegen (endlich..., und das letzte Mal ohne Harrisons)!!!!...
> Grüße,
> Margaux


 
Dann mal ein dickes Petri Heil (auch ohne Harrisons)


----------



## snoekbaars (3. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin zusammen!!

Ich hab überhaupt keine Ahnung vom Thema und wollte mich mal kund tun bezüglich der Anschaffung einer nicht zu leichten, aber auch überhaupt nicht mittelschweren (Wobbler- und Blinker-)Rute zum Betrieb mit einer entsprechenden Multirolle.
Den Thread hier hab ich gerade aufgetan und frage mich ob so ne "Harrison"-Rute das Richtige sein könnte.
Ich habe keine Lust und Zeit den ganzen Thread zu lesen, zumal ich von den oft verwendeten Fachbegriffen wenig bis gar keine Ahnung habe.

Daher meine Fragen:
Was ist das so Besondere/Tolle an diesen Ruten?
Gibt es nur Blanks zu kaufen, keine fertigen Ruten?
Wäre eine fertige Rute mit einer "Berkley Skeletor" (2,4m, 4-24g) vergleichbar?
Was muss man an Kaufpreis investieren, wenn man eine solche Rute fischen möchte?
Was muss ich beachten wenn ich eine passende Multirolle damit fischen möchte?

Vielen Dank für eventuelle konstruktive Antworten im Voraus!
TL
Ralph
P.S.: Achja ... ich fische sonst eigentlich NUR mit der Fliege/Streamer und suche was für die extemeren Bedingungen wenn mit der Fliegenrute das Werfen annähernd unmöglich ist und/oder ich evtl. mal an einen See komme und die notwendige Tiefe nur sehr schlecht mit einer normalen Sinkschnur erreichbar ist.


----------



## Nomade (3. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Die Harrison Blanks beginnen eigentlich erst bei 2,75m. Natürlich gibt es auch den einen oder anderen kürzeren Blank, aber keinen, der mit der leichten Skeletor vergleichbar wäre. Da müsstest du schon zur Säge greifen.


----------



## vertikal (3. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				snoekbaars schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab überhaupt keine Ahnung vom Thema und wollte mich mal kund tun bezüglich der Anschaffung einer nicht zu leichten, aber auch überhaupt nicht mittelschweren (Wobbler- und Blinker-)Rute zum Betrieb mit einer entsprechenden Multirolle.




Mmmmmmh, mir geht's fast wie dir: 

Hab überhaupt keine Ahnung, wie ich mal auf die Schnelle an ein paar Millionen Euros komme und auch gar keine Lust, dafür was zu tun. Hasse mal 'nen schnellen Tipp für mich?:q:q:q


Wenn du nur *ein wenig* gelesen hättest, wüsstest du z.B., dass hier keine Preise gepostet werden. Dass es fertige Ruten und Blanks gibt, dass ein gewisser Mad Ruten nach deinen Wünschen baut, dass man sehr genau überlegen muss, für welchen Zweck man die Rute einsetzen möchte, und, und, und..........
Aber eigentlich hab ich gar keine Zeit, dir das alles kundzutun.......


----------



## schroe (3. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@snoekbars,
schau dich auf http://www.mads-rutenbau.de um, und setz dich mit ihm in Verbindung. Sicher gibts da passendes Material und mad berät ehrlich und sehr verlässlich.
Tu dir den Thread hier ruhig mal an, dann erfährst du mehr über die Quali seines Tuns



> P.S.: Achja ... ich fische sonst eigentlich NUR mit der Fliege/Streamer und suche was für die extemeren Bedingungen wenn mit der Fliegenrute das Werfen annähernd unmöglich ist und/oder ich evtl. mal an einen See komme und die notwendige Tiefe nur sehr schlecht mit einer normalen Sinkschnur erreichbar ist.



Ne schöne Teeny 200, auf einer 8er Gerte hat schon manchem die "Fly only Ehre" gerettet.:q Ansonsten, Zweihand, Schußkopf und Speycast

@vertikal: |supergri


----------



## snoekbaars (3. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo und danke soweit für die Hilfe und die dafür aufgebrachte Zeit.

Entschuldigt bitte, denn ich wußte nicht dass es hier in diesem Thread ein Preisangabeverbot gibt.

Grundsätzlich sehe ich es nicht als Ehrenrührig an, vor allem nicht an vielen mir bekannten Berliner Gewässern, wenn es die Umstände favorisieren besser mit relativ konventionellem Gerät den Raubfischen nachzustellen.

Ok ... also RTFT.
Macht ja auch mehr Spaß zu Fischen als immer Fragen von Unwissenden zu beantworten.


----------



## schroe (3. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Nimm es nicht übel, snoekbaars.
Deine Anfrage liest sich so, ist für einen FLIFI vielleicht verständlicher.

Ich brauche eine Rute, um mit einer entsprechenden ATH zu fischen. Sie sollte nicht leicht, aber überhaupt nicht mittelschwer sein. Ich frage mich, ob Winston da das richtige sein könnte.

Was ist das tolle an einer Winston?
Gibts von Winston nur fertige Ruten?
Ist Winston mit Loop vergleichbar?
Was kostet Winston?
Was muß ich beachten, wenn ich eine passende ATH dranschraube?

Ich habe eigentlich keine Ahnung vom Fliegenfischen und zum Informieren fehlt mir die Lust und Zeit. Ausserdem verstehe ich die ganze Terminologie nicht.
Bin nämlich Spinnfischer.
Also, dank schonmal für die konstrukiven Hinweise.

Mal ehrlich, was erwartest du? Gedenk der Tatsache, dass du diese Fragen in einen Thread postest, der sich seitenlang mit den Eigenschaften von Winston Ruten beschäftigen würde.

Die meisten deiner Fragen sind von vertikal und mir beantwortet. Es sind Custom Ruten. Mad baut nach deinen Wünschen. Der Preis variiert entsprechend der Ausstattung. Die Besonderheit der Ruten hängt davon ab, wie Besonders du sie dir aufbauen lässt oder selber aufbaust respektive, welchen der Blanks du wählst.
Ich kenne nicht alle Harrison Blanks, die Skeletor sehr wohl. Kann die Frage entsprechend nicht authentisch beantworten. Meine, auf der Basis des VHF Blanks gebauten Ruten unterscheiden sich deutlich. 
Wenn du Multirolle damit fischen willst, solltest du beachten, dass du dir eine Rute mit enger Beringung (sauber verteilter Beringung), idealerweise mit einem Triggergriff aufbaust/bauen lässt. Dass du einen Blank gemäß deines bevorzugten Wurf/Präsentationsstils (nicht selten abhängig von der gewählten Köderart) wählst und dich im anvisierten Ködergewichtsspektrum bewegst. 
Nicht zuletzt, dass du die passende Multirolle zu Rute, zu Ködergewicht und zu Köderart wählst.

Du siehst, es gibt reichlich zuviele Optionen, als das man sich Grund deiner knappen Angaben zu einer Empfehlung hinreissen lassen sollte. Wär nicht konstruktiv und auch nicht ehrlich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				snoekbaars schrieb:
			
		

> Entschuldigt bitte, denn ich wußte nicht dass es hier in diesem Thread ein Preisangabeverbot gibt.


Wo steht das? gibts nicht.  

Es ist nun so, daß eine individuell aufgebaute Rute sehr stark im Preis variert. Die Blanks werden so über 100 EUR liegen, das ist kein sonderliches Geheimnis und Preise kennt man auch von anderen Rutenbauern (bis knapp 200 EUR). Nur ist der Blank noch keine Rute.

Was man an Ringen oder Korkqualitäten ausgeben kann, das sieht man der Rute hinterher nicht einfach so an, aber am Kork fühlt man es z.B. :l 
Und bei Ringen, da gibt es schon eine Menge, wo ein Ring soviel kostet wie anderswo eine ganze Low-Cost Rute im Angebot.

Das ganze Zubehör kostet dann schnell nochmal den Blankpreis oder auch das doppelte, man könnte (theoretisch) natürlich auch für 50 EUR einfaches Zubehörmaterial eine Rute aufbauen, wird nur (i.d.R) keiner wollen. Die meisten werden eine exklusive Rute auch mit den Spaßattributen (u.a.) ihrer Wahl aufgebaut haben wollen.


----------



## hechtangler_tom (3. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@burn77
Hab die VHF 9' ca. 30 - 70 wg.
Farbe Cobalt blau
Ringe Cobalt blau
Abschlusskappe Cobalt blau.

Da ist schlicht das Design schon ein absoluter Traum. Leider hilft das Design alleine nicht die richtigen Fische zu fangen;-)

Hier hilft nur der Grundsatz "Die Schnur muss nass sein" oder so. (Ich hoffe das ist jetzt keine Schleichwerbung)


----------



## Margaux (3. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Snoekbaars,

beginne ab Seite 55 mit meinem Beitrag vom 20.07.2006 um 09:23 Uhr. Da habe ich eine ähliche Anfrage wie Du gestellt und wußte bis dato auch von nichts. Mittlerweile habe ich mehrmals mit dem Boardie MAD, der die Harrison aufbaut, telefoniert. Ich habe mit ihm meine Vorstellungen besprochen und jetzt baut er mir meine Traumruten. 

Es gibt kein Preisangabeverbot, wie AngelDet schon schreibt, hängt der Preis wesentlich von Deinen Vorstellungen ab. Immerhin bekommst Du eine handgefertigte, hochklassige Rute. "Ein paar Millionen Euro" braucht man dafür selbstverständlich nicht.  

Also auch mein Tipp: Mad anrufen!

Viel Spaß und Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Bernhard* (4. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				hechtangler_tom schrieb:
			
		

> @burn77
> Hab die VHF 9' ca. 30 - 70 wg.
> Farbe Cobalt blau
> Ringe Cobalt blau
> ...


 
Doch, doch!
Musst nur auf den Blinker, Wobbler o.ä. "Rod is handmade bei MAD" draufschreiben und die Räuber ergeben sich mit erhobenen Brustflossen (kennt man vor allem von Zandern)! #6


----------



## snoekbaars (4. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm es nicht übel, snoekbaars.
> Deine Anfrage liest sich so, ist für einen FLIFI vielleicht verständlicher.
> 
> ...
> ...


Vielleicht bin aus dem Fliegenfischer-Forum des AB anderes gewohnt.

Dort wird oft gerne so ungefähr eine Frage gestellt wie:
"Ich würde es gerne mit dem Fliegenfischen probieren und möchte mir Gerät hierzu anschaffen ... was soll ich kaufen?"

Mal abgesehen davon, dass "ATH" eine Marke ist und kein Rollentypus, ist es dort eher Usus dann eben mal etwas genauer auf den Fragesteller einzugehen und ihn ein wenig auszufragen um ihn vor Fehlkäufen zu bewahren ... auch wenn man über die Suchfunktion des Boards sich sicher ohne Ahnung und großen Zeitaufwand informieren hätte können.




			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Die meisten deiner Fragen sind von vertikal und mir beantwortet. Es sind Custom Ruten. Mad baut nach deinen Wünschen. Der Preis variiert entsprechend der Ausstattung. Die Besonderheit der Ruten hängt davon ab, wie Besonders du sie dir aufbauen lässt oder selber aufbaust respektive, welchen der Blanks du wählst.
> Ich kenne nicht alle Harrison Blanks, die Skeletor sehr wohl. Kann die Frage entsprechend nicht authentisch beantworten. Meine, auf der Basis des VHF Blanks gebauten Ruten unterscheiden sich deutlich.
> Wenn du Multirolle damit fischen willst, solltest du beachten, dass du dir eine Rute mit enger Beringung (sauber verteilter Beringung), idealerweise mit einem Triggergriff aufbaust/bauen lässt. Dass du einen Blank gemäß deines bevorzugten Wurf/Präsentationsstils (nicht selten abhängig von der gewählten Köderart) wählst und dich im anvisierten Ködergewichtsspektrum bewegst.
> Nicht zuletzt, dass du die passende Multirolle zu Rute, zu Ködergewicht und zu Köderart wählst.
> ...


Aber es hat ja uch schon andere durchaus konstruktive Antworten gegeben.

Ich war davon ausgegangen dass es offensichtliche Vorzüge für jeden von Euch Fans dieser Blanks gibt warum ihr nichts anderes fischt.

Für meinen Teil könnte ich zum Beispiel sehr wohl sagen warum ich subjektiv Ruten bestimmter Hersteller anderen vorziehe, auch wenn sie in der selben preislichen Liga angesiedelt sind oder darunter.

Ich lese aus den Antworten heraus, dass anscheinend nur mad Harrison-Blanks professionell verbaut. Und ihr seid offensichtlich von der Verarbeitungsqualität derart begeistert, dass selber bauen wenig Sinn macht.

Ich bin halt nur neugierig und frage halt gerne nach den Ursachen (für die Begeisterung hier).

Abschließend halte ich fest, dass es sich bei dem was Du mir ankreidest und ich Dir, um ein typisches Internet-Forenproblem handelt. Du wolltest von mir eine andere Frageformulierung lesen als ich es geschrieben habe und ich hatte mir andere Antworten als die Deine erwartet.
Ist ja nicht schlimm.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe allerseits!


----------



## Bernhard* (4. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				snoekbaars schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> Ich lese aus den Antworten heraus, dass anscheinend nur mad Harrison-Blanks professionell verbaut. Und ihr seid offensichtlich von der Verarbeitungsqualität derart begeistert, dass selber bauen wenig Sinn macht. ...


 
Hallo "Zander"!

Ich erspar mir jetzt (weil ich ja ein ganz ein Netter bin) auf die HP von MAD zu verweisen...
Nö, er verbaut auch St.Croix, Tusk, Century, Graphite USA und früher auch Sportex. Wennst ihm nen morschen Haselnussstock schickst dann vielleicht auch den  .

Habe selber auch zwei Ruten von Robert (MAD) und kann u.a. folgende Vorteile aufzeigen:

- fachkundige u. freundliche Beratung
- TOP-Preise
- erstkassige Verarbeitungsqualität

Bei meinen Harrison-Ausführungen muss ich mich ein wenig zurückhalten - habe nur eine (VHF 5-30 Gramm):

- schlanker Blank
- geringes Gewicht
- schnelle Aktion
- hervorragendes Rückrad
- grosses WG- und Köderführungsspektrum
- tolle Optik (limitierter cobald-blauer Blank) |rolleyes


----------



## mad (4. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus,#h 

sorry aber ich habe zur zeit zuhaus probleme mit der internet-verbindung.:c mein modem-router baut keine verbindung mehr auf. schei... technik baue lieber ruten.
wer also wünsche hat lieber mal anrufen.#6 



			
				snoekbaars schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lese aus den Antworten heraus, dass anscheinend nur mad Harrison-Blanks professionell verbaut. Und ihr seid offensichtlich von der Verarbeitungsqualität derart begeistert, dass selber bauen wenig Sinn macht.



Nein,
jeder rutenbauer kann harrison-ruten bauen und mit sicherheit alle professionell.
es gibt auch genügend die sich ihre rute selben bauen und sich nur das material besorgen.
was stimmt ist das nur ich verschiedene harrison vhf blanks habe in blau.:m 
wenn du willst ruf mich mal abends an und wir reden in ruhe über alles.|wavey:


----------



## schroe (4. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Mal abgesehen davon, dass "ATH" eine Marke ist und kein Rollentypus



Das ist richtig! Eine S1 passt aber eben an keine 4er Rute, das Gewicht der F2 "Rio Orbigo" versaut dir auch die Aktion einer feinen Rute. Vielleicht wäre eine kleine H. Marquis dran angebrachter. 



> warum ich subjektiv Ruten bestimmter Hersteller anderen vorziehe



Du könntest also sagen, du bevorzugst Loomis, unabhängig der Nennung GL2, 3, IMX, GLX. Sage, unabhängig von den RPL, RPLX, Graphite I, II, III.....? 
Dir wär, solange es deine Marke ist, die Klasse, die Länge und die Auslegung des Blanks egal?
Wär ja purer Markenfetischismus.  
Glaube ich dir nicht.  

Unabhängig davon, schließe ich mich uni sono den Positivattributen von Burn77 an.



> Abschließend halte ich fest, dass es sich bei dem was Du mir ankreidest und ich Dir, um ein typisches Internet-Forenproblem handelt. Du wolltest von mir eine andere Frageformulierung lesen als ich es geschrieben habe und ich hatte mir andere Antworten als die Deine erwartet.
> Ist ja nicht schlimm.



Ich und die anderen "kreiden" dir nichts an.#g 
Versuchen dich vielmehr zur Konkretisierung deiner Wünsche anzuhalten. Was taugt eine Beratung, wenn sie nicht auf gegenseitigen Informationsaustausch beruht?

Wirklich qualifiziert und ohne große Umstände (ohne RTFT), kannst du dich direkt bei Mad informieren. 
Kostet einen Anruf. 
Denke, du wirst positiv überrascht sein.
Er ist ein absolut netter und vor allem kompetenter Zeitgenosse, nicht so´n Pedant wie ich.|supergri


----------



## snoekbaars (4. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Erstmal vielen Dank, leiber schroe, dass Du Dir so viel Mühe mit mir machst!

Grundsätzlich halte ich Dich nicht für einen Pedanten.

Ich muss ein wenig Abbitte leisten. Zuerst hatte ich Dich mit vertikal verwechselt, weil ich mich mit meinem 2. Posting mehr auf ihn als auf Dich bezog.

Deine Antwort hatte mir neben der vom Det und Margaux ja schon ziemlich viel weiter geholfen. Offensichtlich kennst Du Dich auch im FF-Gerätesektor auch ein wenig aus.

Naja ... der vertikal hatte mir schon ein wenig auf die ironische Art und Weise vorgeworfen zu faul zum lesen zu sein.

Ich bin halt nur ein mehr oder weniger schlechter Fliegenfischer ... eigentlich aus Überzeugung, aber eben nicht zu orthodox. Primär bin ich  nach wie vor hauptsächlich Angler und möchte auch dann Fische fangen wenn ich fliegenfischereilich nicht weiter komme. Mit Friedfischangeln fange ich ganz bestimmt nicht mehr an, aber eine gute, leichte Spinnrute die im Zweifel auch mal einen verirrten Brummer bändigen kann wollte ich mir zulegen. Maximal eine ... nur wenn es gar nicht anders geht eine zweite Rute möchte ich kaufen, rein aus Selbstbeschränkung. Wie gesagt ... es soll nur für den "Notfall" sein.
Im Zweifel würd ich vermutlich eher zu leichtern Ködern tendieren ... gut wäre aber auch, dass ich diese Rute zur Not auch mal an der Küste auf Meerforellen verwenden könnte.
Sehr wahrscheinlich also kleinere Wobbler und Gummifische, so hatte ich es mir gedacht.
Oder ist das alles zu einfach gedacht?
Vermittelt eine "GuFiRute" für Wobbler nicht das adäquate Felling und anders herum?
Ist es nicht alles eine Frage des Wurfgewichts und des Wasserwiderstandes des Köders beim Einholen?
Bei Fliegenruten bevorzuge ich übrigens eher "schnellere" Ruten mit guter Rückmeldung im Griff.

Es ist bei mir kein Markenfetischismus, aber für mich haben viele praktische Wurfvergleiche eben ergeben dass mir EinhandFliegenRuten einer bestimmten Marke zumeist eher liegen als andere.
Dies gilt für die leichte Forellenrute wie für die schwerere MeFoPeitsche für die Ostsee und den Hecht.
Kannst Du ruhig glauben.
Bei Zweihandruten bin ich noch nicht so weit, aber es sieht hier so aus als kämen dafür andere Fabrikate eher in frage.

Jut ... ich spare einfach mal ein wenig (eine neue Wathose soll's nämlich auch bald mal wieder sein)  und wenn's denn sein soll rufe ich einfach den mad an und ich sehe weiter.

Bis denn mal wieder!
TL
Ralph


----------



## Bernhard* (4. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> ......Denke, du wirst positiv überrascht sein.
> Er ist ein absolut netter und vor allem kompetenter Zeitgenosse, nicht so´n Pedant wie ich.|supergri


 
Tja, kommt halt ebenfalls aus Bayern! |rolleyes


----------



## mad (11. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus#h ,
war noch immer auf der suche nach einen waller-spinnblank in 10'(3,05m) und würfgewicht von ca 150-max.180gr. wichtig war für mich das der blank leicht aber trotzdem stark ist und ganz wichtig für diese fischerei die spitze, damit der waller den köder sauber einsaugen kann.
*und für mich das beste harrison baute mir diesen blank.:l *
Harrison Waller Spin 10' 60-150gr in Cobalt Blau
auch neu für's feine spinnfischen,
Harrison VHF 5-30gr./2,30m in Cobalt Blau
Harrison VHF 5-20gr./2,15m in Grau


----------



## Dart (11. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Mad
Ich lese hier schon eine ganze Weile interessiert mit, eine Frage zu den leichten Blanks.
Wie genau sind die Herstellerangaben bzgl. des optimalen Wufgewichtes, decken sich diese Angaben mit deinen eigenen Erfahrungen?
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## mad (11. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus dart,

die harrison vhf 5-30gr in 2,30m ist eine sehr schnelle rute wie schon die ganze vhf serie. ich würde die in 10-30gr einstufen. wäre sicher schon was feines im bereich vertikal-jerbait fischen.
die vhf 5-20gr ist ein traum und liegt in den bereich. wie schon gesagt sehr schneller blank, da schwabbelt nichts.|supergri


----------



## Dart (11. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Mad
Erstmal danke für die Info, ich melde mich nochmal telefonisch bei dir 
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Bubbel2000 (13. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

abend zusammen! ich muss noch einen nachtrag leisten zu meiner harrison vhf 30-75 gramm wg. habe die rute 2 wochen lang jeden tag gefischt während birgers und meiner extremangelzeit  habe köder von 3cm-15cm und schwerer köpfe gefischt, auf zander, barsch und hecht. ein traum in allen bereichen. harte rute und aussteiger, das ist einfach quatsch und gehört verboten. ich habe in einer woche um die 250 barsche gefangen und habe wenns hochkommt vorm boot um die 5 fische verloren. fische sitzen eins a, der drill schockt, die barsche waren im schnitt um die 30 cm und haben wie sau gekämpft, hab ich noch nicht erlebt, eine solche ansammlung von dicken barschen. birger hat mit einer technium bis 25gr wg geangelt und mindestens genausoviele aussteiger gehabt, wenn nicht mehr. der biss ist auch auf distanz mit mini ködern noch zu erkennen.

große köder lassen sich perfekt führen, ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass die rute so vielseitig einsetzbar ist, bin absolut angetan. die vhf in 30 gramm würde sicherlich zum barsch und leichtem zander angeln top geeignet sein, ich jedoch würde auf zander bei der 75gr chf bleiben. der anhieb sitzt, habe keinen fisch verloren und gerade bei großen fischen vertrau ich nur harten ruten. die 30 gramm werd ich mir sicher noch zulegen, wenn auch erst im nächsten jahr 

und wo ich sie kaufe, sollte klar sein!!!

mfg steffen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Bubbel2000
Fische im Drill nach dem echten Anhaken gehen in der Regel immer durch zu weiche Ruten, zuwenig Rückgrat verloren, weil der Haken aufgrund zu weicher Rute eben nicht richtig durchgedrungen ist.
Fische beim vorsichtigen Zuppeln werden durch eine harte Rute beim Ködergreifen behindert (Fehlbisse), wie mad das oben für Waller andeutet und wie das z.B. bei Forellen ganz stark der Fall ist. Gilt selbst für Hechte beim Schleppangeln.

Würde ja überhaupt nicht mit weichen Ruten angeln, wenn nicht a) das werfen leichter Köder viel besser geht und b) das Beissverhalten am Köder besser unterstützt wird.
So muß man immer auswählen und probieren, was am besten paßt.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (14. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ja und ich habe viel zu viel fisch an weichen ruten verloren. in der aufrechnung is ne harte rute auf dauer erfolgreicher, wenn man große fische fangen und haken sicher setzen will, ob auf barsch, forelle, hecht, zander und was weiß ich plus mehr drill spaß durch direkten kontakt. meine meinung, gibt genug, die auf ihre butterruten abfahren ;-)


----------



## Bubbel2000 (15. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

man, hab heute meine Harrison mal abgeduscht. Krass, wie schnell die Rute nach 2 Woche Dauereinsatz schon die ersten feinen Kratzer hat, obwohl ich mal behaupten würde, ich geh sehr vorsichtig mit meinem Angelgerät um. 

Man legt sie im Boot ab, wenn ein Fisch abgehakt wird, legt man sie bei Seite, ich hab sie nach dem Angeln abgesteckt und montiert ins Auto gelegt, da hat sie dann wohl irgendwie wo kleine Kratzer abbekommen, die Mister Lupe auch entdecken kann. Wie seht ihr das, stört euch das oder ist ne Rute für euch auch ein reiner Gebrauchsgegenstand?

MfG Steffen


----------



## melis (15. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Mich stört es, deswegen würde ich nie meine Rute montiert ins Auto legen. Allerdings sind Kampfspuren an der Rute bei mir gerne gesehen.


----------



## the doctor (15. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> man, hab heute meine Harrison mal abgeduscht. Krass, wie schnell die Rute nach 2 Woche Dauereinsatz schon die ersten feinen Kratzer hat, obwohl ich mal behaupten würde, ich geh sehr vorsichtig mit meinem Angelgerät um.
> 
> Man legt sie im Boot ab, wenn ein Fisch abgehakt wird, legt man sie bei Seite, ich hab sie nach dem Angeln abgesteckt und montiert ins Auto gelegt, da hat sie dann wohl irgendwie wo kleine Kratzer abbekommen, die Mister Lupe auch entdecken kann. Wie seht ihr das, stört euch das oder ist ne Rute für euch auch ein reiner Gebrauchsgegenstand?
> 
> MfG Steffen



also mich stört das.
Ich hab mir extra so ne Hardcase Rutentasche von Rozemeijer gekauft.
Meine Harrison hat bisher noch keine Gebrauchspuren, bis auf dem Kork.
Ich bin einer, der eh seine Ruten nach jedem Angeln abwäscht. (Balistol funzt gut  )
Klar, die ein oder andere Gebrauchspur wird sich mit der Zeit bestimmt sichtbar machen, aber wenn ich es verhindern kann, mach ich es auch


----------



## rainer1962 (15. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

mich störts eher weniger, man kann es sowieso nicht vermeiden. Ich passe zwar auch auf mein Gerät auf, aber so penibel bin ich jetzt auch wieder nicht. ist halt genau wie mein Auto ein gebrauchsgegenstand, der trotz allem die nötige behandlung und Pflege erfährt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Jo, sehe und halte ich auch so: wird benutzt und hinterher gepflegt, mal gereinigt, Transport geschützt im Großfutteral, Stammplatz aufrecht im Einzelfutteral im Schrank. Verschleiß am Griff sowieso und auch den Ringbindungen ist  nicht so zu vermeiden, die schaben schon mal am Stein oder Baum oder fetzen ein paar Ästchen weg. Die feinen Kratzer sind sozusagen die Gebrauchspatina.

Handling so vorsichtig wie möglich, aber so einsatzfreudig wie nötig! :m


----------



## Bubbel2000 (15. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@angeldet: ja, so sollte man das wohl sehen, am baum komm ich auch immer wieder ran und wenn ich mehrere wochen angel und immer mit auto hin fahre zum bootsliegeplatz, dann bau ich die einfach nicht mehr zusammen, das nervt mich gut an.

balistol? mmh, gut, kann ich ja mal probieren. is ja son alles öl, stimmts?

@melis: was sind denn kampfspuren ;-) für mich gebrauchsspuren. also als die barschschwärme vor unseren augen geraubt haben, da ging es gut hektisch, da is schon mal meine rute im boot rumgerutscht oder ich hab sie schnell beiseite gelegt um bei birger zu filmen. da kommen spuren an die rute, keine frage!!!

mfg steffen


----------



## Bernhard* (15. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Meine Spinruten sind ziemlich dreckig und ungepflegt - vielleicht kann ich deswegen zur Zeit nix fangen? #c Für mich reiner Gebrauchsgegenstand! Versuche nur, den Blank und die Ringe ansich nicht zu "verletzen".


----------



## melis (15. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> @melis: was sind denn kampfspuren ;-) für mich gebrauchsspuren. also als die barschschwärme vor unseren augen geraubt haben, da ging es gut hektisch, da is schon mal meine rute im boot rumgerutscht oder ich hab sie schnell beiseite gelegt um bei birger zu filmen. da kommen spuren an die rute, keine frage!!!
> 
> mfg steffen


 
Genau das meine ich damit. Alles was man aber vermeiden kann sind dann Gebrauchsspuren.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (15. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ich versuche auch alles zu vermeiden. geht aber nicht, wenn man "extrem" angelt. wenn man zuzweit losgeht, nimmt der andere mal die angel, der legt sie dann anders ab. habe mir früher unfassbar darüber gedanken gemacht, so, dass der spaß fast litt ;-) ich seh mich vor und wenns net besser geht, dann eben nicht. und da ich wenn ich angel immer übertreibe, ist es unvermeidbar. bei sturm und wind, regen und kälte, da wird dem material auch was abverlangt und das ist in meiner gegenwart der fall;-)

@burn: was willst du überhaupt, hä????????????? wer führt denn mit nem 86,5er hecht hier den wettkampf an??? ;-) soll ich dir was verraten? du wirst den auch gewinnen, weil hier anscheinend keiner losgeht, dem hecht nachstellen!!! ich habs vermasselt, mein 94er war noch auf die sportex und ab 1.10. bin ich in frankreich außer konkurenz. bleiben mir ungefähr noch 5 versuche, davon 3 an gewässern, wo man eher nen atomsprengkopf fängt als nen hecht :-DDD

@the doctor: ballistol ist klasse, habs grad aufgetragen. damit kannste auch hundeohren säubern ;-) steht so hinten auf der dose. hab ich früher schon für meine stippen genommen und für rollen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Denkt dran, das Ballistol ein Öl ist und auch gewisse Kriecheigenschaften hat, da war letztens ein guter Thread über das Kaputt-Pflegen einer (Salzwasser)Rute, weil das Öl die Ringfußversiegelung unterwandert. Da gehört das nicht so dicke hin #d


----------



## the doctor (16. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Denkt dran, das Ballistol ein Öl ist und auch gewisse Kriecheigenschaften hat, da war letztens ein guter Thread über das Kaputt-Pflegen einer (Salzwasser)Rute, weil das Öl die Ringfußversiegelung unterwandert. Da gehört das nicht so dicke hin #d



ätzend oder so ist es aber nicht, oder?
Ich trage es erst immer auf ein Stück Zewa auf (nie direkt auf die Rute) und ziehe so die Rute ab. Also, nie so, das es irgendwo hinnlaufen könnte, wo es nicht hin soll


----------



## Bernhard* (16. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> @burn: was willst du überhaupt, hä????????????? wer führt denn mit nem 86,5er hecht hier den wettkampf an??? ;-) soll ich dir was verraten? du wirst den auch gewinnen, weil hier anscheinend keiner losgeht, dem hecht nachstellen!!! ich habs vermasselt, mein 94er war noch auf die sportex und ab 1.10. bin ich in frankreich außer konkurenz. bleiben mir ungefähr noch 5 versuche, davon 3 an gewässern, wo man eher nen atomsprengkopf fängt als nen hecht :-DDD
> 
> ....


 
Oh Mann, der war am ersten Tag nach der Schonzeit - der zählt nicht  .
Hab sonst vielleicht grade mal drei massige Hechte und einen massigen Zander - sonst nur Kleinzeug!

Vorgestern hatte ich meinen ersten Waller dran - entpuppte sich dann aber leider doch als quer gehakter 15 bis 20-Pfund-Karpfen


----------



## Bubbel2000 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

klingt nicht gut, angeldet! hat jemand genaue infos, ob man das machen kann oder ob lieber nicht? 

@mad: kennst du ballistol öl, mad??? 

mfg steffen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



the doctor schrieb:


> ätzend oder so ist es aber nicht, oder?
> Ich trage es erst immer auf ein Stück Zewa auf (nie direkt auf die Rute) und ziehe so die Rute ab. Also, nie so, das es irgendwo hinnlaufen könnte, wo es nicht hin soll


So ist es schon mal richtig. #6
Ein hauchdünner Film fließt nicht mehr. Ätzend ist das Ballistol auch auf keinen Fall, kann man ja sogar notfalls trinken (wenn es reines ist). 
Ob Epoxy-Lacke aber dadurch besser werden? |kopfkrat 

Ist bei Jägern ja im Gebrauch für Holz und Metalle. Also ganz gut als letzte Oberflächenpflege für Rollen. 
Am Kork macht sich Leinöl besser, das gibt mit der Zeit eine richtig stabile Deckschicht, die zudem noch besser mit ihrem Goldbraun aussieht als der neue Kork (finde ich jedenfalls). 
So ein Autowachs für Lacke o.ä. dürfte für die Blankoberfläche besser sein.
Die weichen Kleberlacke wie FlexCoat an den Bindungen läßt man besser unbehandelt, wüßte jedenfalls nichts was ihnen nützen könnte, die werden höchstens grau oder klebrig.

@Bubbel2000
sei vorsichtig, sonst ist deine Rute bald nicht mehr so Seewasser-tauglich  wenn sie es denn sein soll


----------



## the doctor (16. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> , kann man ja sogar notfalls trinken (wenn es reines ist).



schade, das kein Alkohol enthalten ist:q:m

na, dann muss ich mir doch besser ein anderes Mittel suchen.
Hab mal von Penaten- Babyöl gehört - die Rute soll danach wunderbar glänzen#6
Aber irgendwie hast du ja nicht unrecht, Angeldet, weil, ich ja z.B: auch nicht mein Auto einfach so mit Balistol, weder noch mit WD 40 oder ähnliches einreiben würde
Sagen wir es so,......meine Sachen sind mein Heiligtum,....ich bilde mir halte ein, desto mehr man sie pflegt, desto länger hat man davon. Ich persönlich angel ja auch viel lieber mit sauberem Gerät...
man kann aber seine Sachen auch kaputt pflegen (z.B: die Einstellung meines Kumpels)
Beide Sachen haben halt ihre Vor- und Nachteile

oftopic
AngelDet :
danke nochmal, werde mich nochmal melden, wenn ich was näheres weiß


----------



## rainer1962 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

warum denn so kompliziert?????
Schmierseife, Wasser und ein Lappen reicht für den Blank völlig aus. Für den Kork wenns denn wegen dem vielen Blut sein muss, wie det gesagt hat leinöl


----------



## schroe (16. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> warum denn so kompliziert?????
> Schmierseife, Wasser und ein Lappen reicht für den Blank völlig aus.



Verwende normale Seife. 

An meine Rute kommt nur Wasser und CD.:m


----------



## mad (16. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> warum denn so kompliziert?????
> Schmierseife, Wasser und ein Lappen reicht für den Blank völlig aus. Für den Kork wenns denn wegen dem vielen Blut sein muss, wie det gesagt hat leinöl


servus,
|good: rainer. 
aber rainer schickt mir seine rute nach der saison und ich muß die sauber machen|muahah: 
spaß bei seite,
so wie det und rainer schon geschrieben haben reicht es aus.#6


----------



## Ziegenbein (16. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> An meine Rute kommt nur Wasser und CD.:m


 

Kann es sein das Du den Spruch von "Howard the Duck" hast? schroe? :q


----------



## schroe (16. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Kann es sein das Du den Spruch von "Howard the Duck" hast? schroe?



Hi Karl,
war glaube ich, ein Werbespruch für eine Tagescreme. Aber Howard ist trotzdem cool.

Mal ernsthaft, die beiden Harrison transportiere ich entweder demontiert im Futteral, wenn montiert, dann beide Blankteile durch Neoprenklettband voneinander getrennt. 
Dicke Kratzer mag ich an meinen Spinnen auch nicht. Beim Bootsangeln lässt es sich wohl kaum ganz vermeiden. Zum Reinigen verwende ich wirklich normale Hanseife. Mit Autopolitur/Wachs würde ich nicht hantieren, soll schon Fälle gegeben haben, dass eine Rute nach derartiger Behandlung nicht mehr teilbar war.:q


----------



## rainer1962 (17. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus,
> |good: rainer.
> aber rainer schickt mir seine rute nach der saison und ich muß die sauber machen|muahah:
> #6


 
mache ich gar nicht mehr....
ich bestelle mir mittlerweile Neue!!!!!
ohne Flachs jetzt,
da ich wieder bei Robert geordert habe, ich nehm mal an er wird meine Bestellung am Sonntag fertig haben|kopfkrat |bla: 
räume ich meinen keller wieder auf 
und trenne mich natürlich von der ein oder anderen....
als da wäre:
VHF 75gr 270cm (Standardaufbau/ Sicringe) 3 Monate intensiv gefischt
VHF 45gr 270cm (Standardaufbau/ Fuji-Sic) 3 mal gefischt
VT 75 gr 240cm (Standardaufbau/ Fuji-Sic) 1 mal gefischt
Original gelbe Ashura 240cm 3 Monate gefischt (ca 20 mal)


----------



## rainer1962 (17. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ shroe:
hab dir eine PN geschickt da die Mail zurückkam. Hast du ne neue Mailaddy??????


----------



## schroe (17. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Hast du ne neue Mailaddy??????



Wollte bei der T-Com einen Tarifwechsel vollziehen, sollte man nicht versuchen. Kostet zig Telefonate und eine Unmenge an Zeit, bis danach alles wieder zur Zufiedenheit läuft.

Hast auch eine PN.


----------



## mad (17. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer schrieb:
			
		

> da ich wieder bei Robert geordert habe, ich nehm mal an er wird meine Bestellung am Sonntag fertig haben


|muahah: |muahah: Sonntag|muahah: |muahah: 
heute 2 harrison bestellen mit vollausstattung und sonntag fertig#d #d #d 
hab dir ja versprochen weihnachten kommt ja bald.#6


----------



## Bernhard* (18. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ....
> und trenne mich natürlich von der ein oder anderen....
> als da wäre:
> VHF 75gr 270cm (Standardaufbau/ Sicringe) 3 Monate intensiv gefischt
> ...



Hi Raini!

Hast meine Post-Adresse??


----------



## freibadwirt (18. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo
bin seit Dienstag  stolzer Besitzer zweier Harrison Ruten   :l ( eine VHF 10` 30 - 75 gr und eine VHF  3,20 5 - 30gr. beide in blau )von Mad#6 #6 #6 . War gestern Abend beim fischen und fing gleich einen Hecht mit ca 80 cm:q .Selten mit so einer tollen Spinnrute gefischt  selbst meine über alles lästernden Angelkolegen#q  waren begeistert. Nochmals danke an mad
Gruß Freibadwirt#h #h #h


----------



## rainer1962 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Hi Raini!
> 
> Hast meine Post-Adresse??


hab ich und du meine Bankverbindung oder????


----------



## rainer1962 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Da jetzt doch die ein oder andere PN kam hier mal meine Preisvorstellungen, porto übernehme ich:

VHF 75gr 270cm (Standardaufbau/ Sic-Ringe) 3 Monate intensiv gefischt 
150€

VHF 45gr 270cm (Standardaufbau/ Fuji-Sic) 3 mal gefischt 
180€

VT 75 gr 240cm (Standardaufbau/ Fuji-Sic) 1 mal gefischt
180€

Original gelbe Ashura 240cm 3 Monate gefischt (ca 20 mal)
250€ VHB


----------



## rainer1962 (20. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

so Leute die VHF 75 sowie die VHF 45sind wech!!!!
Habe meinen "Keller" heute mal aufgeraümt. Ich gebe noch folgendes ab die

Tusk 5-25gr, sic Ringe ebenfalls von MAD aufgebaut, 240cm 
120€
wie gesagt die Ashura
für 250€ VHB
und die VT 75gr 180€
sind noch zu haben


----------



## thorabo (21. August 2006)

*frage an die praktiker*

moin ihr harrison-verrückten!

hoffentlich ist es okay, wenn ich hier eine vergleichsfrage stelle, um mir ungefähr ein bild von einer harrison zu machen. und zwar interessiere ich mich für den direkten vergleich der harrison vhf 2,7m wg -45g mit den shimano ruten antares und aspire in der gleichen länge und bis 50g wg (h). 
selbstverständlich habe ich es über die suche versucht, aber dabei leider nicht konkret diesen vergleich finden können. falls es den doch schon irgendwo versteckt gibt, verzeiht mir und es wäre nett, wenn ihr mir die stelle im bord posten könnten, wo es zu finden ist. 

es wäre klasse, wenn hier leute aus der praxis antworten würden und mir damit eine ungefähre vorstellung des harrison blanks liefern könnten. leider konnte ich, bis jetzt, nur die antares probefischen und war davon wirklich sehr begeistert. 

vorab schon einmal besten dank #6 
gruß
th.


----------



## mad (21. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus thorabo,

ich war selber schon stolzer besitzer eine shimano aspire bis 50gr.#h 
für mich gehören noch immer shimano ruten und auch die rollen einer zu den besten die es gibt. und gott sei dank hat jeder einen anderen geschmack und vorstellung wie seine rute sein soll.
mir persönlich war die aspire noch zu langsam und im rückgrad zu weich. es kommt aber auch darauf an für was du die rute einsetzen willst. ich bin der meinung wenn du eine rute suchst zum gufifischen ist eine harrison die besserer, für wobbler usw ist die aspire auf alle fälle gleichwertig. preislich geben sich die ruten bald die hand.#6


----------



## bolli (21. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Robert,

nochmal im Klartext (weil es mich auch interessiert): 

Du hälst die VHF -45 für straffer als die Aspire H ???


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> mir persönlich war die aspire noch zu langsam und im rückgrad zu weich. es kommt aber auch darauf an für was du die rute einsetzen willst.


Dem kann ich mich im Vergleich einer Aspire 3m 20-50g zu einer VHF 3m 15-45g nur anschließen, da braucht man nur 20 sec um das festzustellen, so stark ist der Unterschied.


----------



## thorabo (22. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

moin moin

@ mad
besten dank für die antwort und die aussage. damit kann ich schon einmal etwas anfangen. 
ich habe bewusst nicht geschrieben, wozu ich die rute einsetzten möchte. so erhoffe ich mir einfach eine beschreibung der eigenschaften, ohne konkrete beispiele an ködern, denn die führt ja eh jeder ein wenig anders, oder?

@ AngelDet
danke auch für deine antwort, doch kann man 3m und 2,7m ruten nie vergleichen, das sind meist welten! interessant ist es aber doch, dass die 3m versionen diesen unterschied haben.

um die rückfrage von "bolli" noch einmal aufzugreifen: der -45g vhf in 2,7m ist also wirklich steifer/straffer/direkter als die shimano-pendants? 
interessant wäre da zum beispiel ein vergleich vom einhängen des gleichen gewichts in die rutenspitze, wie würden sich die ruten da verhalten? so habe ich schon einmal die suche nach einer rute bestritten und fand den vergleich sehr gut, auch wenn die ruten nicht nebeneinander waren!

...ich bin gespannt

gruß
th.


----------



## schroe (22. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo thorabo,

aus welcher Ecke des "Roy Rüdgers Landes" (NRW) kommst du denn?
Wenn du nicht so weit entfernt wohnst, könnnten wir uns treffen und du die VHF 45 gerne mal "probeschwippen".
Kann als Vergleichsmaterial die Diaflash 270 H, die Kev Pike und die Crypton Manie anbieten. Von der Aspire nur die ML, fällt als Vergleichsrute somit aus.


----------



## mad (22. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				bolli schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Robert,
> 
> nochmal im Klartext (weil es mich auch interessiert):
> 
> Du hälst die VHF -45 für straffer als die Aspire H ???



ja, die harrison vhf ist viel straffer.#6 



			
				thorabo schrieb:
			
		

> um die rückfrage von "bolli" noch einmal aufzugreifen: der -45g vhf in 2,7m ist also wirklich steifer/straffer/direkter als die shimano-pendants?



ja,
kenne sehr viele die davor schon sehr hochwertige ruten gefischt haben und jetzt eine harrison. bis jetzt haben mir alle das gleiche bestätigt das der kontakt zum köder oder ein biss auch wenn der noch so fein war besser zu erkennen ist als mit einer anderen rute.

aber bitte eins nicht vergessen,
auch eine harrison rute fängt die fische nicht alleine.


----------



## thorabo (22. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ schroe
das ist natülich ein verlockendes angebot! vielen dank erst einmal dafür, vor allem da du ja nicht wissen kannst, mit "wem" du es zu tun hast. #h 
zur logistik: ich wohne in köln und fische am rhein, aber regelmäßig bin ich auch in meiner alten heimat und befische den möhnesee und kleinere vereinsgewässer dort in der nähe. passt das irgendwie von der entfernung?
was den vergleich angeht, da habe ich ja bereits mit der antares einige zeit fischen dürfen. klar, direkt wäre besser...

@ mad
danke auch noch einmal für deine weiteren ausführungen, aber trotzdem noch einmal konkret: straffer/steifer sagt ja nichts über das verhalten bei gleichem ködergewicht aus. die vhf kann ja straffer, aber bei einem 12er shad mit 21gramm kopf überfordert sein, was die antares/aspire noch locker wegstecken. wie ist es da mit dem ködergewicht im direkten vergleich? sind es wirklich "nur" die 45g? dann wären der bessere direkte kontakt und die gute übertragung ja bereits wieder, bezogen auf das beispiel, relativiert.

ihr seht schon, ich will es genau wissen  

viele grüße
th.


----------



## mad (22. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus thorabo,

hier gehen sicher schon die meinungen auseinander.
den direkten vergleich habe ich nicht mehr da ich meine aspire verkauft habe.
mir persönlich war die aspire 20-50gr. bei einem 12er shad mit 21gr. an der grenze. 
ich würde bei so einer gufigröße mehr zur vhf 75gr empfehlen.
wenn du in der nähe von schroe bist dann fische mal eine harrison und vergleiche beide.


----------



## thorabo (22. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hi,

die vhf in 75gr habe ich bereits gefischt und fand sie für kleine/normale köder gar nicht so toll. ist auch immer geschmacksache, aber das war ja auch gar nicht intention meiner frage. 
ganz bewußt hatte ich den einsatzbereich weggelassen, um nur den erfragten, konkreten vergleich zu bekommen. 
oder anders: wenn du *(@ mad)* sagst, die aspire wäre mit dem dann leider doch von mir genannten köderbeispiel am "ende", wäre dies die vhf 45gr ebenso??? |kopfkrat 

ich sehe schon, ein testfischen ist unausweichlich    

viele grüße
vom weiter nachhakenden th.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (22. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

jaja, die geschmäcker. ich komme mit der 75gr vhf mit 3cm noch gut zurecht. will nicht sagen, dass die rute davor die beste ist aber es geht ohne probleme. leider kenne ich die aspire nur ausm laden, habe sie nie gefischt. und objektiv urteilen kann ich auch nicht, da ich bereits den harrison virus besitze und bestimmt keine andere rute mehr fischen würde sondern eher noch eine leichte und eine extra schwere kaufen würde  ich kenne die 45gr in 3m, boardie birger hat die. is ne tolle rute. in 2,70m is die bestimmt noch viel geiler. ich steh eh auf 2,70. die bewältigt 12cm köder locker und hat genug dampf, was sie beim zanderfischen beweisen konnte. ein ü80er konnte sicher gehakt und gelandet werden. denke aber dass das auch die obergrenze für die rute ist, für größeres dann die 75gr. ich würde mir eher die vhf ind 30gr und die 75er holen, dann haste erstmal alles von3cm - 15cm und verschiedenen gewichten abgedeckt. so seh ich das. aber die geschmäcker jaja, und jeder siedelt die ober und untergrenzen was gewichte und ködergrößen angeht anders an. probefischen is luxus, wenn du ihn wahrnehmen kannst, klar, tus 
gute nacht


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@thorabo
Ich kann Dir nur als Praxiserfahrung sagen, daß meine 3m VHF -45g einen von mir oft verwendeten großen 3tlg B.Richi Wobbler mit exakt brutto 45g (nachgewogen) noch ordentlich und genau wirft - volle Kanne druckvoll über Kopf und noch ohne seitliche Ungenauigkeit. Was ich als ein sehr gutes Ergebnis für die WG-Angabe halte, da die oberen Werte bezüglich vollen Durchziehens meistens doch Wunschwerte sind. Ab kleinen (exakt) 12g Wobblern macht sie auch sehr viel Spaß und gute Weite, selbst der 11g Perch geht noch mit leichten Einbußen an Weite. 
Die 3,00m dieses WG hat für mich im direkten Anfassen zu einer 2,70 die höhere Power und mehr WG-Bandbreite.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (22. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

echt mehr power? die 3m is mir noch zu unhandlich und, nun ja, butterig wäre gemein. ach, ich bin einfach zu scharf auf brettharte ruten ;-) ich kann da nicht mehr mitreden, zu sehr beeinflusst von der 75ger, klärt ihr das mal als fachleute


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> echt mehr power? die 3m is mir noch zu unhandlich und, nun ja, butterig wäre gemein. ach, ich bin einfach zu scharf auf brettharte ruten ;-) ich kann da nicht mehr mitreden, zu sehr beeinflusst von der 75ger, klärt ihr das mal als fachleute


Das ist sicher Geschmacksache und sehr vom in der letzten Zeit gefischten Zeug abhängig, aber ich bin mir sicher daß der Großteil der Angler die schon als ganz ordentlich hart und hart genug für die (mittlere) M- Fischerei empfinden würde, aber eben auch noch geschmeidig und das wollen viele Leute auch. 
Die 2,70 -45 dürfte speziell Dir wahrscheinlich noch weniger als "Knüppel" gefallen.

Wenn ich z.B. eine Balzer Magna Seeforellenrute (3,10m) mit praktisch der gleichen WG-Angabe mit der VHF (3,05m 15-45g) vergleiche, dann zeigt sich einiges an Unterschied, die Balzer hat ein längeres härteres Rückgrat und eine weichere Spitze und wird zuerst als viel weicher empfunden, erst in stärkerer Drillbelastung merkt man dann die Steifheit. Die VHF fühlt sich vom Start weg härter und straffer übertragend an. Leute, die im Drill eine flexible parabolische Ausfederung durch die Rute lieben, werden bei einem solchen Vergleich nur mit der VHF zufrieden sein. Im vollen Drilleinsatz wäre die Balzer Magna Seeforellenrute aber sogar der härtere Knüppel.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

mit einer sache hast du sowas von recht: es ist davon abhängig, was man vorher gefischt hat, aber hallo. ihr wisst ja fast alle, das ich ne black arrow hatte ;-) noch hab ich gut zeit, mir zu überlegen, was für mich noch an harrisons in frage kommt, leider :-(
mfg


----------



## vertikal (23. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@rainer1962

Wir hatten ja gestern abend schon kurz telefoniert. Möchte mich aber auch an dieser Stelle noch mal ganz herzlich bei dir für die tolle Rute bedanken!|pftroest:

Deine VHF 45 g, 2,70 m wird es gut bei mir haben und in spätestens 5 Wochen ihre ersten Boddenzander drillen.

Hömma: Sach bitte Bescheid, wenn du mal wieder den Keller aufräumst!|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## rainer1962 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

mach ich vertikal 

Raabiat müsste seine heute auch bekommen ;-)


----------



## Raabiat (23. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> mach ich vertikal
> 
> Raabiat müsste seine heute auch bekommen ;-)



Nichtsdesto trotz kannst du mir auch bei der nächsten Aufräumaktion bescheid geben. Ich komma auch helfen:q

Für ne 45er hätt ich bestimmt irgendwann auch noch mal Platz.
Aber erst nach der Hardbait Versatile oder Jig&Worm.....ich wäge noch ab zwischen den beiden|uhoh::q

Von mir natürlich auch besten Dank für das Angebot und die nette telefonisch Beratung #6 Bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen auf mein Paket#h


----------



## rainer1962 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Raabiat wenn dann die Jig and Worm!!!!! nicht die Hard Bait::::ICH find die JW vom Spektrum her besser,habe die HB nur durch Beejay kennengelernt, frag aber mal Beejay, der fischt beide und ich glaube die JW ist sein Favorit. Nur mal als kleiner Denkanstoss


----------



## Raabiat (23. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> @ Raabiat wenn dann die Jig and Worm!!!!! nicht die Hard Bait::::ICH find die JW vom Spektrum her besser,habe die HB nur durch Beejay kennengelernt, frag aber mal Beejay, der fischt beide und ich glaube die JW ist sein Favorit. Nur mal als kleiner Denkanstoss



Anstoss dankend und gern angenommen#6
Mir persönlich gefällt eine kürzere Rute besser, wobei ich den Unterschied von hier knapp 15cm nicht zu beurteilen vermag. Das kann wohl nur ein Gespräch klären

BeeJay? - Habe Klärungsbedarf#h
ach, sind ja hier im Harrison-Thread....na dann drück ich ihm mal bei Gelegenheit ne PM rein:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



vertikal schrieb:


> Hömma: Sach bitte Bescheid, wenn du mal wieder den Keller aufräumst!


Für mich schade, daß er keine 3,00m fischt!  
da ich selber gerne Griffe umbaue ...


----------



## mad (23. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Deine VHF 45 g, 2,70 m wird es gut bei mir haben und in spätestens 5 Wochen ihre ersten Boddenzander drillen.



servus,
wenn die vhf 45gr vom rainer ist und nach dem kork nicht die carbonwicklung hat dann kannst dich glücklich schätzen.#h 
habe diesen blank damals zum testen bekommen, normal haben alle vhf ruten die carbonwicklung.
schroe und du jetzt seit stolze besitzer einer harrison die es normal nicht gibt.#6 



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> Aber erst nach der Hardbait Versatile oder Jig&Worm.....ich wäge noch ab zwischen den beiden



jig&worm???

wenn du was handgebautes suchst dann melde dich.:q


----------



## vertikal (23. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Und wie ich mich glücklich schätze!!!:l


----------



## just_a_placebo (24. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Gemeinde!
Ich komme aus Dresden und würde gern mal ein Stöckchen der Marke Harrison in die Hand nehmen. Kennt ihr vielleicht jemanden, oder wohnt selber nicht zu weit weg und würdet mich mal euer Goldstück begrabbeln lassen? Am liebste eine mit <90g oder besser noch <120g WG in 9ft. (2,70m).
flo


----------



## Milano (25. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

|wavey:Hallo Harrison-Freunde,
ich habe mir bei Mads zwei Harrison VHF, eine in 2,70m, 15-45g, (für meine mitangelnde Frau) und eine für mich 3,20m gleiches WG bestellt; die Angeln sollen Ende September kommen. Wer hat denn schon Erfahrungen - natürlich nur Positive - mit diesen Ruten gemacht und teilt diese mal auch "Harrison-Neulingen" wie mir mit?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Leicht off-topic, aber aus diesem Thread, it's funtime:



mad schrieb:


> wenn die vhf 45gr vom rainer ist und nach dem kork nicht die carbonwicklung hat dann kannst dich glücklich schätzen.#h
> habe diesen blank damals zum testen bekommen, normal haben alle vhf ruten die carbonwicklung.


Ist das denn nicht die (notwendige) Carbonwicklung zur Verstärkung des Handteils gegen Bruchfestigkeit, also die zum Fangen der Großfische sozusagen? |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Raabiat schrieb:


> wobei ich den Unterschied von hier knapp 15cm nicht zu beurteilen vermag.


An was erinnert mich das bloß? von einem ausgezeichneten BF? was sagen die Damen dazu? |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Milano schrieb:


> mir bei Mads zwei Harrison VHF, eine in 2,70m, 15-45g, (für meine mitangelnde Frau) und eine für mich 3,20m gleiches WG bestellt; die Angeln sollen Ende September kommen. Wer hat denn schon Erfahrungen - natürlich nur Positive - mit diesen Ruten gemacht und teilt diese mal auch "Harrison-Neulingen" wie mir mit?


Bekommst ja hoffentlich gerade noch rechtzeitig zum Herbst! 

Ich bin inzwischen begeisterter Fischer einer VHF dieses WGs in der Länge 3,00m, also genau dazwischen. Die Rute ist was Wurfpräzision, Leichtigkeit und Straffheit angeht ein Traum, so muß eine Rute sein. Meine ist aus einem mad-Blank (1aaa! #6) selbst aufgebaut, gehe aber davon aus das mad eine solche feine Rute (mindestens) genauso gut hinbekommt .
Die Anpassung an Vorlieben im Griff und die Unterarmlängen ist extrem wichtig, ich habe gegenüber meinen vorherigen Griffbauten nochmal ca. 4cm der Untergriff incl. Rollenhalter verkürzt und das paßt für mich wie ... naja.  Da die Rute sozusagen am Unterarm angewachsen ist und das Feeling voll direkt ist, kein Nerv wie Schwabbeln, Schwanken, falsche Auslenkungen, verschwungene Würfe vorkommen und außerdem die Reaktion mit der Rute auf irgendwelche Zupfer oder Hängergefahren rasend schnell ist, macht das Angeln richtig Spaß. Vorgestern habe ich (ohne Kescher |rolleyes ) auch mal testen können was noch so mehr drin steckt, ein knapp unter 70er Hecht mußte voll gestrandet werden und hat sich dabei ordentlich gesperrt, ging aber problemlos und ich habe doch ein wenig gestaunt, wie die recht leichte Rute diese Aufgabe weit unterhalb eines Überlastgefühls gemeistert hat. Also vieles an der VHF ist einfach super-duper, man kann an sich nur noch Naturen mit schwachen Nerven ein wenig vorwarnen, daß der Thrill im Drill mit der Rute ganz schon kräftig sein kann. (Puls 200 und so) :g


----------



## mad (25. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				angeldet schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das denn nicht die (notwendige) Carbonwicklung zur Verstärkung des Handteils gegen Bruchfestigkeit, also die zum Fangen der Großfische sozusagen?



servus det,

#d nein, ist nur für die optik.

hab mir zb. harrison-blanks vhf 60-150gr in 3,05m bauen lassen in blau zum waller spinnfischen, wollte hier auch keine carbonwicklung wegen vielleicht längeren aufbau vom kork.#6 
auch die vhf 5-30gr in 2,10m habe ich bekommen in blau ohne wicklung.#6


----------



## vertikal (25. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus det,
> #d nein, ist nur für die optik.



Boh ey, da hab ich ja gerade noch mal Glück gehabt!:q:q:q


----------



## Bernhard* (25. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



vertikal schrieb:


> Boh ey, da hab ich ja gerade noch mal Glück gehabt!:q:q:q



Jaja, alter Glückspilz!!


----------



## mad (26. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus, 

schaue morgen vielleicht noch kurz rein.|wavey: 

aber dann gehts ab mit freundin und junior nach italien.#6 #6 
nix fischen sondern extrem burgen bauen mit junior am strand.:q 

#h #h bis dann so in 2 wochen.#h #h


----------



## Bernhard* (27. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Schönen Urlaub, Robert!!!  #6


----------



## rainer1962 (27. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> schaue morgen vielleicht noch kurz rein.|wavey:
> 
> ...


 
jajajajaja Burgenbauen nennt man jetzt das????? Erhockt doch nur mit dem Kleinen am Strand um die Badenixen zu beobachten:m 
halt die !!!!!Ohren!!!! steif alter junge und erhole Dich gut, damit Du uns wieder Spitzenruten aufbauen kannst


----------



## schroe (27. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Jo Robert,
wünsche dir auch einen schönen und erholsamen Urlaub.
Viel Spaß beim Burgenbau.


----------



## KRALLE81 (27. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hi ihr harrison spezialisten.
lasse mir gerade eine 4 teilige 2.75 m 20 - 50 g harrison rute bauen. hat jemand erfahrungen mit den 4 teiligen blanks von harrison.
worauf muss ich bei harrison besonders achten (sehr empfindlich  usw ?)
wofür sind sie ausgelegt, wobbler, blinker, gufi oder sind es allroundblanks...(will damit vorwiegend auf hecht gehen)
mfg


----------



## Bubbel2000 (27. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

4teilig????????? warum das denn, 2teilig is doch tausend mal besser? gut, transport aber ist es das wert? 
nimmst du ne vt oder vhf? für mich ne alroundrute, meine vhf, wobbeln, blinkern, gufi, spinner, macht alles laune. hatte gestern 2mini hechte gefangen auf profiblinker. man, der biss geht bis ins rückenmark, wie soll das erst bei nem guten hecht oder bei nem 50ger werden??? die rute is lebensmüde, aber es schockt einfach tierisch, ich fass bestimmt nix anderes mehr an...

mfg steffen


----------



## KRALLE81 (28. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

4 teilig weil ich in schweden nur mit rucksach unterwegs bin. passt anders nicht. vt oder vhf weiss ich nicht wo is der unterschied


----------



## doggie (28. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> ....warum das denn, 2teilig is doch tausend mal besser?


 

Warum????|kopfkrat 

Grüße!

doggie


----------



## KRALLE81 (28. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

viele sagen wegen der stabilität sind 4 teile schlechter als 2 , meiner meinung nach ist das vernachlässigbar. eine 4 teile rute kann man immer dabei haben, sozusagen ein ständiger begleiter wie ein bester freund :q :k 
mfg


----------



## Promachos (28. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> schaue morgen vielleicht noch kurz rein.|wavey:
> 
> ...



Hallo mad!
Bin gestern von zwei Wochen Italien (Bozen/Roma/Sorrento/San Gimi) heimgekommen und würde am liebsten gleich wieder hinfahren. Hoffentlich habt ihr wetter- und verkehrstechnisch genauso viel Glück wie wir!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## c0rps3 (28. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi, 



habe mir eine VHF 9´ 30-75gr wg zugelegt. wollte deshalb mal fragen, mit welcher rolle bzw geflochtenen schnur die stolzen besitzer einer solchigen die rute fischen.



mfg


----------



## vertikal (28. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

An meiner hängt eine Twin Power 4000 FA mit 0,17er SpiderWire.


----------



## Bernhard* (28. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo zusammen.

Hab grad mal nen neuen "Zanderköder" getestet.
Dritter Wurf - PENG - KOPFSTÖSSE - Burn freut sich....Barbe 62 cm ;+


----------



## schroe (28. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> rolle bzw geflochtenen schnur die stolzen besitzer einer solchigen die rute fischen.



An meiner werkelt eine 3000er Twin Power F mit 0.11er Titanit.

Mensch Börnie, kommt sicher vonne Blechpeitsche. Gabs da nicht dieses "friedliche Räuber" Video? Zander kannste mit der Rute jetzt knicken.|supergri


----------



## Bernhard* (28. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> Mensch Börnie, kommt sicher vonne Blechpeitsche. Gabs da nicht dieses "friedliche Räuber" Video? Zander kannste mit der Rute jetzt knicken.|supergri



Wennste menst, Alter!?
Hab heuer vor der Schonzeit schonmal ne viel Grössere auf nen Mini-Wobbler auf der Sportex Carat Spin 1 in der vollen Strömung gefangen - da war was los!!!:g


----------



## doggie (29. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



KRALLE81 schrieb:


> viele sagen wegen der stabilität sind 4 teile schlechter als 2 , meiner meinung nach ist das vernachlässigbar. eine 4 teile rute kann man immer dabei haben, sozusagen ein ständiger begleiter wie ein bester freund :q :k
> mfg


 

Hallo Kralle,

als spinnangelnder Fliegenfischer besitze ich etliche 4-teilige Fliegenruten. 

Du hast die absolut richtige Entscheidung getroffen Dir eine Vierteilige Rute bauen zu lassen. Unabhängig davon, dass Du sie eh als Reiserute brauchst hat eine Vierteilige fast ausnahmslos Vorteile gegenüber einer Zweiteiligen!

Bezüglich Qualitätsverlust gegenüber einer Zweiteiligen ist zu sagen, dass Du KEINEN Unterschied merken wirst. Das Gerede von fehlender Stabilität, Steifigkeit, Schnelligkeit usw. der Mehrteiligen ist einfach nur Unsinn!#d 
Du siehst ja auch, dass Bubble2000 seine Bedenken auf meine Nachfrage hin argumentativ nicht bestätigen kann, will....

Im Fliegenfischerbereich wurden schon sehr viele Testvergleiche zwischen zwei- und mehrteiligen Ruten gemacht, der Unterschiede waren marginal und sehr häufig nur von absoluten Wurfprofis genau zu erkennen.

Du wirst die Transportvorteile Deine Vierteiligen schnell zu schätzen wissen. Keine umgeklappten Rückbänke mehr, spontane Wander-Angel-Touren, keine Probleme bei Flugreisen usw...........

Darüberhinaus kannst Du ja eine Vierteilige immer wie eine Zweiteilige zusammengesteckt lassen, das Argument des "lästige" Zusammenfriemeln der vier Teile ist somit auch entkräftet!

Also lass Dir Deine Freude an Deiner neuen Rute nicht nehmen!!!#6 

Grüße!

doggie


----------



## Birger (29. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Burn: der Gummifisch sieht ja auch eher aus wie ein ausgelutschter Tauwurm, darauf kann auch kein Zander beißen. Pass auf, der nächste Biss ist ein Kaulbarsch  .


----------



## Bernhard* (29. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Birger: Wer fängt hat recht. Der Lauf ist auch relativ unspektakulär - aber wenn er fängt...
Hab nur einen mal zufällig als Gratisbeigabe bekommen. Werd mir noch ein paar holen und die dann richtig testen!
Wie läufts bei Dir mit den Zandern? Man hört ja relativ wenig von Dir zur Zeit - bist am Lernen?


----------



## Birger (29. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Nee, ich bin fast nur am Angeln, hatte kaum mal Zeit hier reinzuschreiben. Die Hitzeperiode lief gut, viele Zander 60-80cm, sowohl mit der Harrison als auch mit der Blechi. Allerdings hab ich die Blechi nachher in den Schrank gestellt zum Zandertwistern, weil ich zu viel damit abgerissen habe. Das ist bei uns extrem und die Harrison in 3,05m löst doch einige Hänger mehr. Dann waren wir am Kellersee und wollten nen großen Hecht fangen, gingen aber nur Barsche und die auf alles: 15er Gummis, 19er Wobbler....
Jetzt muss ich erstmal wieder lernen, aber nebenbei werd ich etwas auf Hecht fischen, wenns die Zeit erlaubt.


----------



## Bernhard* (29. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

apropos "Spöketier" - fischt die auch auf Hecht? Sind die gut zu werfen und wie laufen die?


----------



## KRALLE81 (29. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ja das denk ich auch.
hab selbst 4u 2 teilige fliegenrute der selben art u sorte u ich merke beim wefen keinerlei unterschied.
hoffe nur das ich die richtige wahl mit dem harrison blank getroffen habe. weiss leider nicht genau welche bezeichnung er hat....weiss nur das er 4 teilig ist für spinfischen gedacht ist, ungeschliffen ist 20 -ca 60 g wurfgewicht hat u 139 € gekostet hat.
wo kann ich den nachschauen was das für ein blank sein könnte.
mfg


----------



## c0rps3 (29. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

sers, 


oh man, hab heute meinen vhf 9´, 30-75g bausatz bekommen, nun hat der gute mad keinen zettel für die beringungsabstand beigelegt. wenn jemand einen solchen bausatz hatte, bzw ein dieser ruten von mad hat, könnte er mir bitte den beringungsabstand mitteilen.


mfg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Birger schrieb:


> ... weil ich zu viel damit abgerissen habe. Das ist bei uns extrem und die Harrison in 3,05m löst doch einige Hänger mehr.


Noch einer der die grandiose Hängerfrüherkennung+vermeidung festgestellt hat #h Rainer sagte das damals ja schon, ich war etwas skeptisch aber es funktioniert wirklich mit den wenigen Hängern und ich habe mit meiner VHF bisher noch keine Köder irgendwo versägt !? #c seltsam aber schon klasse *tock-tock-tock, 3-mal-auf-Holz klopf*


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



c0rps3 schrieb:


> ... bzw ein dieser ruten von mad hat, könnte er mir bitte den beringungsabstand mitteilen.


 Gute Idee, das würde mich auch interessieren und ist sowieso wichtig genug mal festgehalten zu sein. Ich habe meinen von einer anderen Rute runtergemittelt und der funzt gut. 
Bin gespannt wie andere Ruten optimiert sind. |wavey:


----------



## Birger (29. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ angeldet: kannst ja mal bei mir fischen, da geht keiner ohne Abriss nach hause, versprochen. Es sei denn man angelt so, dass man nichts fangen möchte (oberflächentwistern). Aber es sind jedenfalls deutlich weniger mit der Harrison.
Ich hätte da als Zanderstandplätze im Angebot: ein ins Hafenbecken gesprengter Schornstein von einer Getreidemühle und ein Unterwasserberg voller alter Fischerpfähle an den Steigungen.


----------



## bolli (29. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



c0rps3 schrieb:


> sers,
> 
> 
> oh man, hab heute meinen vhf 9´, 30-75g bausatz bekommen, nun hat der gute mad keinen zettel für die beringungsabstand beigelegt. wenn jemand einen solchen bausatz hatte, bzw ein dieser ruten von mad hat, könnte er mir bitte den beringungsabstand mitteilen.
> ...



Es müsste die "Standardberingung" für 6+1 sein, wie sie auch CMW vorschlägt:
15 / 35 / 60 / 90 / 125 / 165  
(von der Spitze des Blanks gemessen)

Angabe ohne Gewähr 
Viel Spaß beim Aufbau! |wavey:


----------



## c0rps3 (29. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ja, sind 6 + 1 im durchmesser 25 - 08. was mir noch probleme bereitet, ist dass der kork am hinteren durchmesser 4,5 mm größer ist wie der vordere durchmesser der abschlusskappe. sieht so, auch wenn ich es anfasen würde, nicht gerade toll aus. bei meinen bisherigen bausätzen hats fast immer genau gepasst.


mfg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Birger schrieb:


> Ich hätte da als Zanderstandplätze im Angebot: ein ins Hafenbecken gesprengter Schornstein von einer Getreidemühle und ein Unterwasserberg voller alter Fischerpfähle an den Steigungen.


@Birger
Da sind mir die sauberen Teiche hier und selbst die Steine der Talsperren aber deutlich lieber!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



c0rps3 schrieb:


> was mir noch probleme bereitet, ist dass der kork am hinteren durchmesser 4,5 mm größer ist wie der vordere durchmesser der abschlusskappe. sieht so, auch wenn ich es anfasen würde, nicht gerade toll aus.


Wenn das besser angepaßt werden soll hilft nur drehen/drechseln und das ordentlich, 2,25mm auf Länge  runternehmen ist schon ein bischen was. Mußte aber wohl auf mad warten bis er wieder aus wärmeren Gefilden da ist ! #h


----------



## c0rps3 (30. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

sers, 


achja bevor ichs vergeß: welche durchmesser haben bei euch die ringe?


mfg


----------



## Bubbel2000 (30. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@angeldet: aber es schockt, so zu angeln, vor allem wenn du den hänger loszuppelst und danach ein harter biss kommt  einen zander und die abrisse sind wie weggeblasen ;-)


----------



## jodi (31. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich habe für meine Harrison VT 75 die Ringdurchmesser 30 - 10...
Ich mag etwas größere Ringe lieber.


----------



## Margaux (6. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

*Neue Harrison Spinnrute für Meerforelle!!!* 
hab heute den neuen VHF 5-30gr blank in 3,10m und 3,20m bekommen. dieser blank ist zum mefo fischen einfach perfekt.
__________________
*Gruß mad*

Hej Leute,

ich habe diesen Beitrag, den mad an anderer Stelle ins Board gestellt hatte, hier einfach reinkopiert. Ich habe Interesse an einer Harrison, die ich neben Meerforelle, hauptsächlich in großen Seen (vornehmlich in Schweden) für weit draußen stehende Seeforellen einsetzen würde. Köder sind MeFo-Blinker aller Art. Im Süßwasser kämen kleinere Blinker bis höchstens 18 g zum Einsatz, im Salzwasser ggf. schon mal bis ca. 25g. 

Alternativ zur VHF 5-30g wird ja auch die Harrison Interceptor 5-20g in 3,05 m oder 3,20 m empfohlen. Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen bzw. Meinungen zu den beiden Alternativen??

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen bzw. Meinungen zu den beiden Alternativen??


Ich kenne die leider, leider nicht eigenhändig. :c 
Würd ich aber mal gerne  einen VHF-Blank 5-30 könnte ich mir eigentlich zu Weihnachten wünschen, ist ja bald  kann man nichts mit verkehrt machen, ist nur die Frage ob weich genug für kleine Köder. Ob 5-30 oder eher 10-30 wäre bedeutsam für mich.



Margaux schrieb:


> Ich habe Interesse an einer Harrison, die ich neben Meerforelle, hauptsächlich in großen Seen (vornehmlich in Schweden) für weit draußen stehende Seeforellen einsetzen würde.


Wußte ich noch gar nicht, daß es auch in Schweden Seeforellen-Seen gibt, die Insjö-öring war mir bisher nicht untergekommen.

Hast Du denn schon eine erste VHF-Rute erhalten?
ohne wäre die Diskussion ja noch reichlich abstrakt :q


----------



## Margaux (6. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich kenne die leider, leider nicht eigenhändig. :c
> Würd ich aber mal gerne  einen VHF-Blank 5-30 könnte ich mir eigentlich zu Weihnachten wünschen, ist ja bald  kann man nichts mit verkehrt machen, ist nur die Frage ob weich genug für kleine Köder. *Ob 5-30 oder eher 10-30 wäre bedeutsam für mich.*
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hallo AngelDet,

leider habe ich noch keine Harrison bekommen, und nun ist mad ja erstmal im Urlaub. :c 

Also, der Begriff "Seeforelle" ist (biologisch) eigentlich nicht korrekt. Ich habe ihn nur der Einfachheit halber verwandt, um Süßwasserforellen zu umschreiben, die sich in Seen (und nicht im Fließgewässer) aufhalten. Eigentlich handelt es sich aber um Bachforellen, die in Seen eingewandert sind. 

Bezüglich des Wurfgewichtes und der Feinfühligkeit auch für kleinere Köder, hast Du genau einen entscheidenden Punkt meiner Nachfrage getroffen. Da ich für die "in Seen eingewanderten Bachforellen" hauptsächlich leichtere MeFo-Blinker benutzte und diese Forellen darüber hinaus oft nur sehr zaghaft beißen, muß eine für diese Angelei geeignete Rute die (leichten) Köder nicht nur weit werfen, sondern auch sehr feinfühlig sein. 

Grüße, 
Margaux

P.S. Wie kann ich eigentlich mehrere einzelne Passagen als gekennzeichete Zitate in eine Antwort einbauen ;+ ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> P.S. Wie kann ich eigentlich mehrere einzelne Passagen als ?





Margaux schrieb:


> gekennzeichete Zitate in eine Antwort einbauen ;+ ?



Mußt Du auseinander editieren, also das [QUOT=x][/QUOT]  jeweils wieder für jedes Stück drumherum eintragen.

Die Salmo trutta lacustris gibts ja auch bei uns so, sehen in kleiner Größte auch wie die Salmo trutta fario aus, wie ich an einer Reihe Fänge im Frühjahr (leider etwas zu klein) selber feststellen konnte.


----------



## Nomade (7. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Ich habe Interesse an einer Harrison, die ich neben Meerforelle, hauptsächlich in großen Seen (vornehmlich in Schweden) für weit draußen stehende Seeforellen einsetzen würde. Köder sind MeFo-Blinker aller Art. Im Süßwasser kämen kleinere Blinker bis höchstens 18 g zum Einsatz, im Salzwasser ggf. schon mal bis ca. 25g.
> 
> Alternativ zur VHF 5-30g wird ja auch die Harrison Interceptor 5-20g in 3,05 m oder 3,20 m empfohlen. Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen bzw. Meinungen zu den beiden Alternativen??
> 
> ...




Hi,

ich habe von einem norddeutschen Rutenbauer, der hauptsächlich Meerforellenruten baut gehört, dass selbst der 30g. VHF Blank noch viel zu hart und steif für Meerforellen ist.
Zum Gummiangeln top, zum Mefoangeln flop.
Von Harrison gibt es ja diesen 3,05m. und 3,20m. Interceptor-Blank, der eigentlich ein Float- bzw. Barbenblank ist, aber in Deuschland als "Seatrout-Blank" verkauft wird.
Der ist der einzige, der sich wirklich für Mefos eignet. Der deckt auch dein Ködergewicht optimal ab und hat eine mittelschnelle semiparabolische Aktion, die man für Forellen braucht.
Wenn du wirklich einen Meerforellenblank suchst der dafür entwickelt wurde, würde ich über den großen Teich schauen. Die Firma Batson (Rainshadow), die nur Blanks und Rutenkomponenten baut hat beispielsweise allein ca. 40 verschiedene Lachs-Mefo-Steelhead-Blanks im Programm. Die kennen sich da also aus. Wenn man mal die Daten der Ruten analysiert wird man feststellen, dass die meisten Blanks mittelschnell und nicht schnell sind.
Es gibt dort beispielsweise allein in der Länge 3,20m. vier verschieden harte Forellen-Spinblanks. Für dein Ködergewicht wäre der 17lb-Blank optimal. An der Ostsee gibt es schon ein paar, die diese Blanks fischen. In Deutschland gibt es auch einen Importeur, der zwar hauptsächlich Batson-Fliegenruten verkauft, aber auch Spinblanks im Programm hat.
Die Blanks haben einen lebenslange Garantie. #6
Ok, dies ist der Harrison-Thread, aber einen Gedanken sind diese Blanks jedenfalls wert, wenn es um Forellen und Lachs geht.
-
Ich habe in diesem Thread auch gelesen, dass der Mad auch den Tusk-Blank in 3,0m. für Mefos empfiehlt. Dieser Blank ist trotz der WG-Angabe nur minimal schneller und minimal härter als der Interceptor "Seatrout" Blank und auf jeden Fall eine Überlegung wert.
-
Wenn du aber bei Harrison bleiben möchtest, würde ich dir auf jeden Fall den Interceptor in 3,20 oder 3,05 m. empfehlen. Bei dem stimmt das angegebene WG und er wird auch oft auf Mefos gefischt.

Viel Glück in Schweden!


----------



## Nomade (7. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hier noch der Herstellerlink: http://www.batsonenterprises.com/rodblanks.php
Die Blanks kosten auch nicht viel mehr als ein Interceptor und haben in den USA einen sehr guten Ruf bei Rutenbauern und Fischern.


----------



## Margaux (7. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Nomade,

erstmal vielen Dank für Deine ausführliche und kompetente Antwort. Damit hast Du mir definitiv weitergeholfen. #6 



> ich habe von einem norddeutschen Rutenbauer, der hauptsächlich Meerforellenruten baut gehört, dass selbst der 30g. VHF Blank noch viel zu hart und steif für Meerforellen ist.
> Zum Gummiangeln top, zum Mefoangeln flop.


 
Ich bin gespannt, was andere Harrison-Angler dazu sagen!!



> In Deutschland gibt es auch einen Importeur, der zwar hauptsächlich Batson-Fliegenruten verkauft, aber auch Spinblanks im Programm hat.


 
Könntest Du mir bitte den Importeur auch noch nennen, der Link zur Batson-Homepage war schon sehr interessant. Ich denke mal, daß mad mir auch diesen Blank aufbauen würde. Leider kann ich den Blank vorher allerdings nicht begutachten, das wäre mir dann doch zu sehr ein Schuß ins Blaue ;+. Es sein denn, irgendjemand könnte mir zumindest noch seine Erfahrungen damit schildern??! 



Nomade schrieb:


> Wenn du aber bei Harrison bleiben möchtest, würde ich dir auf jeden Fall den Interceptor in 3,20 oder 3,05 m. empfehlen. Bei dem stimmt das angegebene WG und er wird auch oft auf Mefos gefischt.


 
Das wäre auf jeden Fall eine sehr gute Lösung!!



> Viel Glück in Schweden!


 
Danke!! Ich bin erst seit zehn Tagen wieder zurück aus Schweden und muß jetzt etwas warten, bis es wieder losgeht. Wahrscheinlich platzt berufsbedingt mein Herbsttermin  .

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Bernhard* (7. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Ich bin gespannt, was andere Harrison-Angler dazu sagen!!
> 
> .....


 
Also, bin zwar kein MeFo-Angler, fische aber die VHF 5-30 und nehme die zum Barsch und Forellenangeln...zumindest dann ab dem Frühjahr.
Empfinde die Rute nicht übertrieben hart - schnell ist sie schon


----------



## rainer1962 (7. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ich hatte noch nie das Vergnügen Meefos zu fischen....von daher kenne ich die Anforderungen an die Blanks nicht und kanns dementsprechend nicht beurteilen.  Wild lebende Forellen habe ich auch nicht mit der Spinnrute bejagt, lediglich vor 20 Jaheren ein paarmal aber mit der Fliegenrute. Bei Forellen aus dem Puff hab ich mir bisher nie Gedanken gemacht, da isses letztendlich egal. Denen bin ich immer mit ner UL Spinne auf die Pelle gerückt, da weder Wurfweite noch sonstwaqs wichtiges gefragt war/ist....aber das kennt ihr ja
ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass es auf diesem Sektor spezielle Blanks gibt, denen ein Harrisonblank nicht das Wasser reichen kann.


----------



## Margaux (7. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Wild lebende Forellen habe ich auch nicht mit der Spinnrute bejagt


 
Die sind mit der Spinnangel in den großen Seen wirklich sehr schwierig zu bekommen. Ich schätze mal, daß die zu 90% beim Schleppangeln mit tiefgeführten Schlepplöffeln am Downrigger gefangen werden. Aber im Frühjahr und Herbst kommen die speziell zum Lichtwechsel an die Oberfläche und auch in Ufernähe und dann wird's für uns vom Ufer spannend... 



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass es auf diesem Sektor spezielle Blanks gibt, denen ein Harrisonblank nicht das Wasser reichen kann


 
Ich werde versuchen etwas mehr von den von Nomade empfohlenen Blanks herauszufinden. Hört sich schon interessant an. Trotzdem sollte die Interceptor meinen Bedürfnissen schon sehr gut entsprechen, zumal ich damit nicht ausschließlich auf Forelle, sondern auch auf Barsch etc., angele. 

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## rainer1962 (7. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

dann gibts halt keine ausgespr. Meeforute sondern auch was für Barsch und Co....jep denke schon der interceptor wäre für beide geeignet.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Im Süßwasser kämen kleinere Blinker bis höchstens 18 g zum Einsatz, im Salzwasser ggf. schon mal bis ca. 25g.


Muß da doch nochmal genauer einhaken. Das Köder-WG ist ja nun mal entscheidend für die Rutenwahl, wenn man sowohl weit wie auch entspannt gut werfen will.

Die Klasse echte Köder-WG 3-12g und die Klasse 12-30g sind für mich schon sehr verschieden, wäre etwa L und M. Und die braucht man für Meerforellen (u.a. ) eigentlich beide, je nach Ködergröße, also eben gerade für die kleinen problematischen unter 8g, die an einer M-Rute nicht mehr funzen. Die kleine WG-Klasse für meine kleinen Spinner und Blinker wird wurftechnisch optimal (und Forellentechnisch erfolgreich) bei mir von einer leichten 3m Byron 5-30g mit echter Semiparabolik bedient, weiche Spitze und das Handteil hat Rückgrat und das sogar hinreichend stark, so daß es wirklich eine C-Aktionskurve bleibt und nicht D-wird. Damit werfe ich aber keine Köder ab 12g, dafür nehme ich eine andere Rute.

Wenn man Harrison-Blanks einsetzen will, wäre aus dem bisher gesagten und auch den Ausführungen von Nomade zu den Blanks meiner Meinung nach am geeignetsten:
eine Interceptor 10ft 3,05m WG 5-20g und eine Primeur VT 10ft WG 15-45g. Havkat fischt aber sogar eine ältere Primeur Spin 10-30g, die evtl. gerade so beides abdeckt. 
Da er die aber erst aus seinen erkalteten Fingern  hergeben würde, ist da natürlich auch nichts zu holen :q :q

Tip @Margaux: Mit 3m Ruten kann man meiner Erfahrung und Vorliebe nach übrigens noch ganz gut von Kleinbooten aus angeln.


----------



## Margaux (7. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Tip @Margaux: Mit 3m Ruten kann man meiner Erfahrung und Vorliebe nach übrigens noch ganz gut von Kleinbooten aus angeln.


 
AngelDet, empfiehlst Du deshalb die Interceptor 10ft *3,05m* WG 5-20g. Wäre für das reine Uferfischen eine *3,20m* nicht mindestens gleichwertig (oder bezüglich der Wurfweite gar besser)? Ich möchte nicht noch ein weiteres Thema eröffnen, aber für das Angeln vom Kleinboot - hier dann aber hauptsächlich auf Barsch - hatte ich zusätzlich an eine Tusk Spin 5-20g in 2,10m gedacht... :g 

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## rainer1962 (7. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> AngelDet, empfiehlst Du deshalb die Interceptor 10ft *3,05m* WG 5-20g. Wäre für das reine Uferfischen eine *3,20m* nicht mindestens gleichwertig (oder bezüglich der Wurfweite gar besser)? Ich möchte nicht noch ein weiteres Thema eröffnen, aber für das Angeln vom Kleinboot - hier dann aber hauptsächlich auf Barsch - hatte ich zusätzlich an eine Tusk Spin 5-20g in 2,10m gedacht... :g
> 
> Grüße,
> Margaux


 
ich für meine Person nehme fürs Boot max. 240 cm, alls andere ist mir zu unhandlich....was den Tuskblank betrifft:
es gibt wie gesagt einen neuen VHF in 210   -20gr, so sagte mir MAD wenn ich mich recht  erinnere, eine bestellt habe ich schon, ebenfalls für Barsch. Warte bis MAD wieder da ist der wirds dir dann genau sagen (ich nehme an er wirds hier im Board kundtun)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Wäre für das reine Uferfischen eine *3,20m* nicht mindestens gleichwertig (oder bezüglich der Wurfweite gar besser)?


Gegen eine 3,20 hätte ich was wegen des Transportes. Klar wäre das bezüglich des Werfens und Aktionskraft in der Ferne noch besser (ich habe genau dafür 3tlg 3,60 Ruten), aber die TL der 3,20er ist >1,60m, und das ist für Futterale mit <1,60m ein Killerkriterium. Die Dynakev L-R und Balzer Seatrouts mit 3,15 haben gerade noch gepaßt, werde ich bei einem Umbau aber auch ca. 1-2cm oben und unten kürzen. Ich würde mir einen Blank dann wenigstens auf dieses längste Koffermaß ablängen, zumal es auch im Auto echte Probleme mit darüber jeden cm mehr TL gibt, in meinen Klein-Arbeits+Angelwagen paßt selbst das 1,60 Futteral nur so gerade und stört oft. 

Ich setze bei den Längen möglichst auf eine 2-Fuß Staffelung bei geraden Fußzahlen, so behält man Ordnung im Rutenwald.
Also 8ft (2tlg), 10ft (2tlg), 12ft (3tlg), 14ft (3tlg) und dananch in ca. 3ft Sprüngen weiter. 
Zum Buschangeln habe ich mich jetzt auch zur Beschaffung einer 8ft durchgerungen - 2ft weniger ist in den Büschen doch eine ganze Ecke weniger. 

Aber ansonsten kommen standardmäßig immer die 10ft zum Einsatz, zumal ich im Boot die Sicherheit schätze, die Sicherheit, daß der Spinnköder über den Köpfen und außenboards bleibt. Gibt dazu ja einige Geschichten im AB zu lesen (Mitangler und Verangelungen), ich bin jedenfalls in 10 Jahren auch mit Novizen an Board mit dieser Regel (keine Spinne unter 10ft onboard) sehr gut gefahren, gab keine negativen Vorkommnisse mehr, allerdings liebe ich in solchen Fällen auch immer noch sehr meinen großen breitkrempigen Anglerhut :g, der so manchen Drilling schon aufhielt.


----------



## rainer1962 (8. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

also ich angle schon seit ich die erste Rute schwingen konnte vom Boot aus und nicht immer alleine....ich muss sagen was da alles so passiert.....dreimal Holz klopf...Tock, Tock, Tock,....noch nie!!!!!ist mir derartiges passiert. Ich war zwar schon überboard, doch daran war die Gleichgewichtsstörung meines Mitanglers schuld. Die wiederum wurde durch Warsteiner verursacht.....
wobei ich sagen muss es sind keine schlauchboote sondern Angelkähne aus denen ich fische, selbst mit meinen Jungs zu virt im Nachen noch nie ein Prob. gehabt und die fischen auch nur 2m Spinnruten


----------



## Nomade (8. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Könntest Du mir bitte den Importeur auch noch nennen, der Link zur Batson-Homepage war schon sehr interessant. Ich denke mal, daß mad mir auch diesen Blank aufbauen würde. Leider kann ich den Blank vorher allerdings nicht begutachten, das wäre mir dann doch zu sehr ein Schuß ins Blaue ;+. Es sein denn, irgendjemand könnte mir zumindest noch seine Erfahrungen damit schildern??!
> 
> 
> Grüße,
> Margaux




Hallo, gib wegen einer Bezugsquelle in der deutschen Suchmaschine einfach mal Rainshadow + Blanks oder Batson + Blanks ein.
Das mit dem Tusk-Blank würde ich mir auch mal überlegen. Er ist ca. 10 Euro günstiger als der Interceptor und von den Eigenschaften wahrscheinlich besser.
Vielleicht gibt es hier jemand, der den kurzen Interceptor-Blank mit dem kurzen Tusk-Blank vergleichen kann? Könnte man dann evtl. auf die langen Blanks übertragen.


----------



## Margaux (8. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Nomade schrieb:


> Hallo, gib wegen einer Bezugsquelle in der deutschen Suchmaschine einfach mal Rainshadow + Blanks oder Batson + Blanks ein.


 
Hallo Nomade, das hatte ich gestern bereits gemacht. Als einziges habe ich eine Fliegenfischer-Seite aus dem Badischen gefunden. Wenn ich nach Gesprächen mit mad weiteres Interesse an einem Batson-Blank habe, werde ich den Fliegenfischer kontaktieren und fragen, ob er auch Spin-Blanks besorgen kann.



Nomade schrieb:


> Das mit dem Tusk-Blank würde ich mir auch mal überlegen. Er ist ca. 10 Euro günstiger als der Interceptor und von den Eigenschaften wahrscheinlich besser.
> Vielleicht gibt es hier jemand, der den kurzen Interceptor-Blank mit dem kurzen Tusk-Blank vergleichen kann? Könnte man dann evtl. auf die langen Blanks übertragen


 
Soweit ich informiert bin, hat der Tusk-Blank in 3,05m ein Wurfgewicht von 20-40g. Gegenüber der Interceptor (5-20g bei 3,05m) also (theoretisch) nahezu doppelt soviel. Komme ich dadurch nicht in ganz andere Bereiche ;+ . Mad hat an anderer Stelle in diesem Threat geschrieben, daß man den Tusk-Blank in etwa mit dem VT-Blank vergleichen kann. Dann könnte ich alternativ gar den VT in 15-45g nehmen!!??

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Nomade (8. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Auf der Fliegenfischerseite bist du wegen Batson richtig. Das ist der Importeur.
Die Angaben bei Tusk sind nur Herstellerangaben. Real ist der Blank ungefähr mit dem Interceptor vergleichbar, vielleicht min. härter. Kannst ja MAD oder andere fragen.
Der 45g. VT-Blank ist ungefähr doppelt so hart. Mad meinte wahrscheinlich die Aktion der Blanks und nicht, dass das Wurfgewicht vergleichbar ist.


----------



## rainer1962 (8. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Nomade schrieb:


> Auf der Fliegenfischerseite bist du wegen Batson richtig. Das ist der Importeur.
> Die Angaben bei Tusk sind nur Herstellerangaben. Real ist der Blank ungefähr mit dem Interceptor vergleichbar, vielleicht min. härter. Kannst ja MAD oder andere fragen.
> Der 45g. VT-Blank ist ungefähr doppelt so hart. Mad meinte wahrscheinlich die Aktion der Blanks und nicht, dass das Wurfgewicht vergleichbar ist.


 

Jep, Aktion war in diesem Zusammenhang gemeint.


----------



## Nomade (8. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Von Pacificbay gibt es wohl auch noch zwei oder drei Blanks in dieser Richtung, also für Küstenmefos.


----------



## Margaux (8. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Jep, Aktion war in diesem Zusammenhang gemeint.


 
Auch ich hatte in Erinnerung, daß mad die Aktion der beiden Blanks als ähnlich bezeichnet hatte. Ich wollte auf folgendes hinaus: Auf mad's homepage wird das Wurfgewicht (bei 3,05m) der Tusk mit 20-40g und das der VT mit 15-45g angegeben. Bei beiden liegt das mittlere Wurfgewicht - vorausgesetzt die Wg Angaben stimmen - demzufolge bei 30g. Also können diese beiden Blanks gar nicht so weit auseinander liegen, außer daß die Vt wohl etwas hochwertiger ist. Deshalb könnte ich statt einer Tusk in 3,05 auch eine Vt in 3,05 in Erwägung ziehen - aber eben nur wenn die Wurfgewichtsangaben stimmen...

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Nomade (8. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Nein, Tusk und Harrison sind zwei unterschiedliche Hersteller.
Wenn man die max. WG-Angabe betrachtet, dann kann man davon ausgehen, dass es bei Harrison exakt angegeben wurde. Man kann also bei der VT 45g. 45 Gramm voll duchziehen, ebenso die 20g. bei der Interceptor.
Bei der Tusk ist es so, dass die 20/40 max. ca. 25g. werfen wird. Mehr geht bestimmt nicht. Vielleicht schafft sie ja auch 30g., aber eher nicht.
Was du auf der HP findest sind eben nur die Herstellerangaben.
Die VT 45g. ist vom WG ca. doppelt so stark wie die Tusk. (Real, nicht Herstellerangabe)


----------



## Nomade (8. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Anmerkung: Die WG-Angaben sind nicht genormt.
Bei vielen Herstellern weichen die Angaben nach unten ab, es gibt aber auch Stöcke, die wesentlich mehr verkraften als angegeben, z.B. kannst du viele Rozemeijer Vertikalstöcke mit dem doppelten Gewicht als auf den Ruten angegeben voll durchziehen. Meist ist es aber so, dass die Ruten deutscher Hersteller in der Realität wesentlich weniger vertragen als angegeben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Margaux
wie weit willste denn runter mit dem WG (also reale Köder-WG)?
Die VT geht meiner Einschätzung nach noch weiter runter als angegeben, also eine Klasse tiefer, aber so hoch wie angegeben.
Also meine 30-75 ist real doch eine 15-75, die Message wollte ich weiter oben schon mal rüberbringen


----------



## Margaux (9. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @Margaux
> wie weit willste denn runter mit dem WG (also reale Köder-WG)?


 
AngelDet, ich habe gerade meinen leichtesten und meinen schwersten Köder, die ich mit der Rute auf *"Inlandsforellen"* einsetzen würde, auf die Haushaltswaage gelegt: Spinner 11g, schlanker MeFo-Blinker 25g. Alles andere liegt im Süßwasserbereich dazwischen. Bei Meerforellen kann es schon mal bis 35g gehen!! 

Vielleicht sollte ich wirklich nochmal betonen, daß ich die Rute in erster Linie für die "Inlands-/Seeforellen" einsetzen werde, und seltener für Mefos, da ich halt eben weniger an die Küste komme.



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die VT geht meiner Einschätzung nach noch weiter runter als angegeben, also eine Klasse tiefer, aber so hoch wie angegeben.
> Also meine 30-75 ist real doch eine 15-75, die Message wollte ich weiter oben schon mal rüberbringen


 
Wobei Du dabei auch geschrieben hast, daß die volle Ausnutzung dieses flexiblen Wurfgewichtes, gerade im unteren Gewichtsbereich immer ein Kompromiß ist und - so es richtig Spaß machen soll - man eigentlich spezialisierte Ruten einsetzen sollte. Dieser Meinung schließe ich mich im Übrigen an! Das hieße in meinen Fall, da es leider keine VT 10-30 mehr gibt, die ggf. beides abdecken würde, und die VHF 10-30 wohl zum Forellenspinnen zu steif ist, daß ich zwei Ruten einsetzen müßte. Eine Spezialisierte für "Seeforellen", bspw. die Interceptor oder die Tusk in 3,05/3,20, und eine für die Mefos. Da bei mad bereits eine VT 30-75 in Auftrag ist, würde die die MeFo-Blinker ab 30g wohl locker abdecken!?! 
Ich habe diese Rute - wegen der Transportfähigkeit im Reisemobil - zwar "nur" in 2,70m bestellt, aber diesen Kompromiß muß ich eingehen, da das längste Staufach 1,45 m lang ist. Bei der Forellenrute bin ich bei 3,05 eh drüber, da kann ich auch gleich 3,20 m nehmen. (Die Diskussion, ob nicht auch eine 2,70m Forellenspinnrute ausreicht, möchte ich hier nicht erneut beginnen, da gibt es ja genügend verschiedene Meinungen im Board). 

Rainer, Du hast die Tusk 5-25g bereist gefischt. Wie schätzt Du das reale Wurfgewicht dieses Blanks ein?

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## rainer1962 (9. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

jep habe die Tusk schon gefischt, aber halt nicht ergiebig getestet. Ich habe sie mir zum Barschangeln machen lassen und 2+3er Mepps, ein paar kleine Wobbler (Squirell 69-79) im Stillwasser, geworfen (habe die Rute nur einmal "gefischt", weil ich mir dann 2 gelbe Ashuras geholt habe die das gleiche Spektrum haben. Also für obige Köder fand ich sie sehr gut. Wie gesagt richtig getestet habe ich sie aber nicht wirklich. Bedenken von wegen aussschlitzender Barsche o.ä. hätte ich keine. Der Blank ist sehr schnell ohne danie hart zu sein, sensibel in der Spitze und hat trotzallem ein starkes Rückrad um auch mal einen durchschnittlichen Hecht oder Zander landen zu können.
Wenn mich jemand fragt, der ne spitzenmässige (Preis-Leistung) leichte Spinnrute sucht die er für Barsch einsetzen möchte, für obige Köder ist sie schon Klasse. Man kann die "Twitchtechnik" mit Squirell und co gut durchführen genauso wie das stinknormale spinnen mit den Mepps.
P.S. Die Rute wird jetzt von einem meiner Jungs gefischt


----------



## squirell (10. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Leute,

habe eine von MAD frisch aufgebaute Harrison VHF 15-45 270
in kobaltblau relativ günstig abzugeben.

Blau eloxierter Alugriff und blaue Beringung

Knapp 1 1/2 Monate alt und max. 3x gefischt.(Kein Kratzer )

Top Rute, paßt leider nicht optimal zu meinem Köderspektrum.

Bitte nur ernst gemeinte Anfragen. Preis per PN.

Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> hier sollen aber auch die schreiben die mit einer harrison nicht zufrieden sind, weil ich zb. gerne weiß warum und woran es liegt.


Hat mad damals schon am Anfang geschrieben.

Ich würde mal wissen, wer #h welche Maßnahmen an seiner VHF-Combo gegen Aussteiger (alias mit dem Dragster über den unbefestigten Waldweg :g #t ) in die Montage eingebaut hat und wie das wirkt, z.B. fische ich meine (auf Hecht+Forelle) wesentlich erfolgreicher mit dehnarmer Mono-Schnur pur. 
Fischt jemand eine lange weiche Mono vor seinem Geflecht und hat dabei ein gutes Drillgefühl?


----------



## KHof (10. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Det!

2 Maßnahmen gegen das bescheuerte Drillgefühl siehst du bei den Kleinanzeigen von mir und von Squirell über deinem Post!

äääh Nomade - wer sind deutsche Hersteller in der Mehrzahl? Ich kenne da nur noch Sportex und RST.

Klaus


----------



## Margaux (11. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



KHof schrieb:


> 2 Maßnahmen gegen das bescheuerte Drillgefühl siehst du bei den Kleinanzeigen von mir und von Squirell über deinem Post!


 
Hallo Klaus,

ich hatte noch keine VHF in der Hand. Deshalb würde mich interessieren, inwiefern Dir das Drillgefühl..., na sagen wir, nicht ganz so viel Spaß macht!?  

Grüße,

Margaux


----------



## KHof (11. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Margaux!

`Ne VHF ist die schönste und eleganteste Rute die ich kenne. 

Aber sie ist so straff und schnell, daß ein weiches Abfangen eines Fisches kaum möglich ist, alle Schläge gehen ungebremst in den Arm. Das wär nicht so schlimm, sie gehen auch auf die Eindringstelle des Hakens (wie Newton schon sagte: Actio gleich reaktio!). Das kann man auch am beginnenden Ausschlitzen nach der Landung sehen.
Ergebniss ist ein extrem hektischer Drill, der bei grundnah und auf Distanz kämpfenden Fischen (Zander!) möglich ist, bei einem Drill an der Oberfläche (Hechte!) aber oft scheitert. Die Beschreibung, daß eine VHF mehr Hänger löst als andere Ruten stimmt, aber gilt leider auch für manchen Fisch.
Ich habe bislang Seeforellen (nur bis 47 cm), Hechte, Forellen und auch den ein oder anderen Zander damit gefangen. Springende Fische habe ich praktisch alle verloren. Deswegen ist sie zwar die schönste meiner derzeit 14 Spinnruten aber nicht die beste.

Möglicherweise hat aber jemand eine sensiblere Hand als ich, deswegen biete ich sie zum Kauf an.

Klaus

Übrigens: Meerforellen mit der VHF...da wäre ich gerne in der Nähe....


----------



## rainer1962 (11. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

nun, da muss ich mal was dazu sagen....
ne VHF wird nicht als Meeforute deklariert, klar als EINE Spinnrute, welche aber hauptsächlich zum fischen mit Gummi entwickelt wurde und dazu,  braucht man (zumindest ich)eben diese Schnelligkeit um a den Köder auf Weite zu bringen und b den Anschlag auf die Entfernung durchzubringen. Eine VHF ist nun mal keine Allroundspinne, dazu eignet sich  z.b. der VT-blank, Tusk oder Sportex (als Beispiele) besser. Auch ein Inteceptor, Ashura ist ja auch KEINE Allroundspinne (nur mal so als Beispiel). Sicher kann man mit einer Rute ALLE Spinnköder/Arten fischen aber es ist nicht wirklich optimal.ich persönl. nehme eine Ashura wenn ich mit kleinen Wobblern zum fischen gehe, eine VHF wenn ich guffiere, usw.....,hängt halt vom Zielfisch, den Ködern und der Weite ab die ich erreichen muss. Es bringt mir auch nichts, wenn ich einen langsameren Blank habe bei dem keine Fische ausschlitzen ich aber auch keinen Biss bekomme, weil ich die Stelle an der die Fische stehen nicht erreiche. Nicht umsonst gibt es für jede Art der Angelei diverse Blanks.
Was die springenden Fische angeht....mein Vater als mein Lehrmeister sagte mir schon vor 39 Jahren, dass ein Drill bei dem der Fisch springt zu 50% von vornherein für den Angler, verloren ist. Was ich damit sagen will, jeder sollte sich eigentl. vor einem Kauf einer Rute klar machen was und wie er damit fischen möchte. Ich habe weder einen Zander noch einen Hecht durchs ausschlitzen mit der VHf verloren. Im Gegenteil eher dadurch dass ich den Anhieb auf Entfernung nicht richtig durchbrachte. Wie gesagt jeder Zielfisch und somit auch die diversen Köder, stellt eine andere Anforderung an das Tackle und genau dies gilt es vorher abzuwägen. 
was das "Drillgefühl" betrifft ist dies eben auch Geschmackssache. Ich finde es geil, wenn ich einen Zanderbiss in 50m Entfernung habe und dieser mir bis in den kleinen Zeh fährt. Ein weiterer Vorteil...man lernt die Bodenbeschaffenheit aufgrund der Impulsweitergabe der VHf ruckzuck zu deuten. 
aber das ist nun mal alles eine persönliche Gesachmackssache. Eine VHf zu kaufen wenn man auf Meefo gehen will ist sicher genauso die falsche Wahl, wie eine VHF fürs reine Wobblerfischen zu kaufen. Da geb ich dir recht Khof, da gibts besseres. obs für reine guffieren was besseres gibt (noch dazu zu dem Preis) sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## Schweißsocke (11. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Eine VHf zu kaufen wenn man auf Meefo gehen will ist sicher genauso die falsche Wahl, wie eine VHF fürs reine Wobblerfischen zu kaufen.



#6Genau so ist es! Für die Küste ist die Interceptor die bessere Wahl, vor allem beim Fischen mit geflochtener Schnur. Ich habe mir aus dem Interceptor-Blank (3,20 m) eine Rute aufgebaut und bin sehr zufrieden, auch wenn die Rute wesentlich "langsamer" ist als die VHF.


----------



## KHof (11. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Rainer!

Also die eh schon schlechte Quote bei springenden Fischen geht bei mir mit der VHF gegen 0. Dabei ist die Art des Köders egal, da sind uns auch schon die Gummifische um die Ohren geflogen. (Gell Detlev!) Aber du hast vollkommen recht damit, das die Bisserkennung klasse ist und daß die Rute ein reiner Spezialist ist. Ich leider nicht und deswegen könnte sie weg.
Das mit der Wurfweite allerdings kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ein Blank, der sich normal aufladen lässt erreicht die gleiche Entfernung, da gibt es meiner Erfahrung nach keine Vorteile einer VHF gegen meine (ich sag das böse Wort Kev-spins.
Ich werde also reumütig und mit bezahltem Lehrgeld zur Kev 3054 zurückkehren (einen Ersatzblank habe ich noch da stehen) und mir falls ich übermütig werde eine Iron feather anschaffen. 

Das mit der VT ist auch eine Überlegung wert. Die hab ich auch ausprobiert und durchaus als gut befunden. Drum: guck mal in die Kleinanzeigen.....

Klaus


----------



## mad (11. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus,#h 

aussteiger / ausschlitzen ist meine meinung nach zur mode geworden und gerne wird die ursache bei der rute/schnur gesucht. aussteiger=rute zu weich, ausschlitzen=rute zu hart.#d 
aber das hat es doch vor 20 jahren und noch mehr auch schon immer gegeben und wird es weiter geben das fische aussteigen/ausschlitzen. man sollte nicht gleich den fehler beim material suchen sondern überlegen warum es dazu kam. oft ist man ja selber schuld, ich kann einen barsch oder hecht nicht so drillen wie einen zander oder waller. und zum glück gibts ja noch die bremse. und sind mir mal alle doch ehrlich, es wäre auch langweilig wenn jeder biß zu 100% hängen würde.#6 
auch mein vater sagte vor über 30 jahren schon zu mir, wenn du einen hecht drillst dann versuche das er nicht springt weil hier normal der fisch gewinnt.#h 

ich persönlich fische auch mit wobbler und der vhf auf hecht, und habe nicht mehr oder weniger aussteiger/ausschlitzer wie mit einer anderen rute zuvor.

der interceptor blank gehört schon lange zu den besten für mefo usw, aber ich habe schon extra für paar den vhf blank in 3,20m 5-30gr zum mefofischen aufgebaut und von allen bis jetzt nur gutes gehört. einige davon fischen auch schon lange den interceptor blank.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi ! #h 

Deswegen möchte ich ja auch wissen, ob jemand anders Erfahrungen mit dem komfortabler-weicher legen z.B. mit Mono gemacht hat (s.o.). Bei mir hielten sich mit Mono die Probleme in Grenzen - bei diesem atypischen Einsatz (not Zander), das hat Rainer ja schon genau gesagt. Also ich meinte oben den eher untypischen Einsatz auf Hecht und auch Forelle. Von wegen eine Spinnrute dabei, variabler Einsatz usw.

Wie ein hier im September ein im Moment ultrafitter Hecht an der Oberfläche angesichts des Keschers aus dem Multifil-angebundenen GuFi-Haken einer VHF-Montage einfach rausspringt #d (voll mit Hochfrequenz), ist schon ein wahres Schauspiel (Trauerspiel :c ), das hatten wir ja am Wochenende zur Genüge. Die Hechte kommen einfach flach an, man hockt am recht steilen Ufer. Wieder gewechselt auf Mono für diesen Hechtnahkampf und es wurde besser. 
Immerhin auch eine Grenzwerterfahrung.

Ich sehe aber auch den Unterschied zu unseren ruhigen Harzteichen, wo sehr wenig Belastung vom Wasser her kommt. Wenn Rainer im Rhein und Robert in der Donau fischt, kann das gar nicht passieren was hier im "Aquarium" gedrillt wird, gehe ich jedenfalls mal stark von aus, daß die Fließwassersituation ganz anders ist und wesentlich mehr Druck in jeder Situation auf Köder und besonders dem Fisch ist, zumal die hiesigen Fische sich auch noch eines Sauerstoffdopings erfreuen. #c 

Die VHF ist im Verhältnis zur VT schon eine Ecke drillschwächer (im Sinne von abfedernd und Reserven), im Verhältnis zur KevSpin sowieso. Dafür gibt sie aber ein sehr gutes Ködergefühl und eine hohe Genauigkeit beim Werfen, das schätze ich sehr an dieser Rute.


----------



## rainer1962 (12. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

bezüglich der Wurfeigenschaften:
ich selbst habe ne Kev pike gefischt, bevor ich zur Harrison wechselte. Ich habe die Fesstellung gemacht, dass mit der VHF größere weiten bei gleichem Kraftaufwand erzielt werden konnten. Mag sein dass es am Hebel liegt von der Handaufgebauten VHf zur Ladensportex. Wies auch sei...ich komme gut mit der VHF zurecht. 
@Det
kann natürlich sein dass es mit der Strömung zusammenhängt andererseits ist es aber so, dass gerade die zander sehr oft unmittelbar an den Steinpackungen mit voller Wucht auf den Köder knallen. Manchmal hat man da gerade noch 2 m (geflochtene!) Schnur draussen. Ich hatte bisher noch keine probleme, auch nicht wenn ich des nachts mit Wobblern unterwegs bin. Im gegenteil....ein Bekannter von mir verliert etliche Zander, da sie nicht richtig gehakt sind. Der fischt gufis bis 10cm an 10-14er Köpfen, eine 30-35er Mono und eine Balzer (Glaube mx9) in 3m WG-45gr. 
Für mich sieht das so aus, dass er aufgrund der Ufernähe des Bisses gar nicht mehr die zeit und die Reaktion hat den Fisch anzuschlagen, was bei ner VHF einfach schon zumindest ein klein wenig "eingebaut" ist. ich persönlich fische ohne Rücklaufsperee und gebe dem Fisch direkt nach dem "Anschlag" (am Ufer), gleich nen Meter Schnur, unter einhaltung der Schnurspannung selbstverständlich. Auf Entfernung erübrigt sich dies eh. Vielleicht ist das jene sensible Händchen das Khof meinte


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Je härter der Zander bei Dir beißt, um so besser #6 ja eigentlich was das Verhaken betrifft.
Die werden aber bestimmt nicht solche Marlinschwanzturbos hinlegen wie das "unsere" Hechte hier zur Zeit machen: Beißen, ein bischen schütteln, sich heranziehen lassen oder sogar drauf zu schwimmen, sich in einer Rutenlänge Schnurlänge alles gemütlich mit dem Schnabel aus dem Wasser angucken, sich dann irgendwann entscheiden absolut Vollgas nach oben zu geben, vorzugsweise direkt vorm Keschern. Ob Bremse weich oder nicht, speziell beim GuFi interessiert das bei schlackernden Gewicht nicht sonderlich und so brachial kann man bei über 2Pfd+ Fischen auch nicht hoch-gegenschlagen, zumal da auch öfter Bewuchs im Nacken ist. Die VHF steht jedenfalls sofort gerade und schwingt nicht nach bzw. nach oben.
Wie man einen an der Oberfläche ziehenden aber eben noch lange nicht kescherreifen Fisch wieder zum Tauchen verleiten soll? hat jemand Tips? 
Wenn er kräftig sich austoben würde und tauchen, wäre ja alles paletti.

Die Biester kämpfen im Moment jedenfalls in Etappen, mit Ruhepause, das kann dauern. Selbst kleine grenz- oder untermaßige ziehen hin und her und werden nicht müde, immer wenn man sie greifen will ein Sprint. Nach einigen Minuten kann man das schon satt haben und freut sich, wenn der beim (provozierten) Sprung irgendwann doch loskommt. 
An der Talsperre habe ich mal einfach einen 70er an der VHF bei flachem Ufer an Land geschleift, das war kurz und rabiat für den Fisch, aber ich hatte ihn gleich. Zurück sollte der ja eh nicht.

Irgendwie finden die das wohl gemütlich lustig, an der VHF spazieren geführt zu werden, oder?  |kopfkrat :m 

Ich kenne das von den Schwedenhechten, die in kleineren und mittleren Größen auch gerne phasenweise dieses passive Heranziehen zeigen. Vom Boot aus kann man den Fisch leichter überraschen, 2.Mann und Kescher tief verstecken, heranführen und eher unausgedrillt - schnapp. Mein Vater als Keschermeister hat sogar mal einen losgeschlagenen in der Luft noch eingefangen, der sah auch Kescher und ausbüx - richtig abgeschöpft! #6 . Wenn man als Uferangler immer zu rechten Zeit seinen Großkescher schon versenkt liegen hätte wäre das auch möglich, aber das tut man als Spinnwanderer aus naheliegenden Gründen nicht. Dann muß hin und wieder auch mal jemand eilig keschern kommen! |wavey: :q

Was noch zu ergründen wäre ist die Schnur. Kann es sein, daß die verendete Multifile Hemnigsway Monotec Futura noch härter/dehnärmer ist als eine Geflochten Multifile? Kommt mir im Verhältnis zur Gigafish Powerline schon ein wenig so vor. Werde mal Vergleiche messen, ob da ein Dehnunterschied ist. Richtig geflochtene haben ja eigentlich auch ein wenig Dehnung, war hier auch schon öfter zu lesen.

Wenn es wirklich mit dem Uni-Uni-Knoten eine echt haltbare Verbindung von Monovorfach und Geflechtschnur geben sollte - der mir gefällt  , dann wäre das meine Wahl.
Wenn vorne bei diesem Endphasendrill nur noch Mono ausliegt, hätte ich die gewünschte Pufferwirkung, weiter draußen käme aber keine weitere Dehnung dazu, die ja die Mono-Schnurlinie auf größere Entfernung so unsensibel macht. Wieviel Meter genau - muß ich mal ausdehnen. Besser ist, wenn der Knoten nicht mit auf die Rolle aufgespult werdeb muß. Erscheint mir jedenfalls so, daß die Schnurdehnung noch um einiges schneller als die Rute ist und gut mithilft den Fisch immer unter der richtigen Spannung zu halten.


----------



## rainer1962 (12. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

:q ihr habt aber komische Hechte#6 
unsere knallen zwar auch manchmal ganz blöd drauf (auch im baggersee und Altrheinarme), aber frag mich nicht wie ichs mache, bei mir springt eigentl. keiner. Die Oberfläche durchbrechen Sie schon mal aber nen richtigen Hechtsprung|kopfkrat hab ich eigentl. nur erlebt wenn ichs provoziert habe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> :q ihr habt aber komische Hechte#6


Das kannste wohl laut sagen! :q 

Da haben wir aber schon einen Unterschied gefunden. 

Und diese aufsteigenden Zappelbiester sind das, was der Rute zu schaffen macht. Zander sind ja offiziell :g da, sollten auch Zielfisch sein, könnten ruhig mal besser beissen, aber die Hechte sind schneller oder so. Sowas wie Aussteiger durch mangelhaften Anschlag sind bei der Rute ja richtig selten, da hilft die Rutenhärte eben sehr, kann man auch jedem empfehlen der Problem beim Haken der Fische hat. Hab in der Phase auch keine Hechtausteiger gehabt, weder bei mir noch bei Klaus gesehen, wenn dann nur Zupfer. Allerdings erinnere ich mich noch gut an die fliegenden Regenbogenforellen um die 35 cm, die VHF -45 mit Multifil und Blinker war da auch gleich nach dem Anschlag eine Raketenabschussrampe! :m Das waren wohl locker über 80% weggebeamte Fische.

Also bezüglich des Hechtfanges muß man schon klar als Endphasenproblem identifizieren. Ich werde mal wieder meine "alte" Lieblingsmono ausprobieren, habe noch nietnagelneue Zebco Triton Hecht 0,30 liegen, da werde ich nicht soviele Meter vor brauchen, und Aussteiger hatte ich mit dieser Schnur (pur) sehr selten, Groß+Größthechteignungstests liegen vor, und saurobust + haltbar ist die auch noch. Die DT Supertouch scheint übrigens von den gleichen Maschinen zu kommen


----------



## rainer1962 (12. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

mal abgesehen davon....bei den karpfen/brandungsanglern gibts doch sowas wie Gummizüge als "Schlagschnur", nur obs mit dem Anschlag dann noch hinhaut ist ne andere Frage.
Übrigens, ich fische einen Knoten der Bombenfest hält. Der ist eigentl vom Grund her ein Albright, nur etwas gewandelt. Ich wickle noch das dünne Ende nachdem ich es durch die Schlaufe der dicken Schnur gezogen habe, noch 5-8mal um die dünne *und* dicke Schnur kommt hier nach Bild 4 http://www.blinker.de/default1.php ich hoffe ich konnte es verständlich machen. Der Knoten war irgendwo auch mal abgebildet, weiß nicht mehr wo.


----------



## KHof (12. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Rainer!

Nochmal zu der Kevspin zurück: Die Pike braucht heftig Wurfgewicht um mitzuspielen und geht erst ab etwa 40 Gramm zur richtigen Aktion. Ich meinte mit der Vergleichsrute die 3,05 Meter mit 60 Gramm WG. Meine hat allerdings mit einer Serienrute nix gemein. Der Griff ist mit 37 cm Kork und einem konischen Rollenhalter und einem Kontergewicht genau auf meine Armlänge gebaut, die Beringung ist `ne 7+1 SIC ab nur 25 mm Durchmesser und die Ringbindungen hab ich mit Weinrot gebunden mit Metallicrosa als Unterwicklung.
Detlev hats zuerst mal die Sprache verschlagen.....

@Mad
Gut möglich, daß du es besser beherrscht als ich, mit der VHF zu drillen. Strömungsdruck wird da sicher helfen. Bei mir sind die Fänge mit der VHF deutlich geringer als mit den anderen Ruten.
darüber hinaus: VHF auf Meerforellen? Gib zu, daß du Forellenschützer bist und Schongebiete nicht magst....

Klaus


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@KHof
Deine KevSpin4 ist schon ein Knaller #6 - und die müssen die Hechte echt fürchten, das ist klar.

+@all
Die VT kann sowas aber in etwa auch: mit Verlust an harten Gerät - gerade beim Angeln um 20:30 passiert, schöner Hecht ca. 70-80 direkt unter der Rute beim Anheben des Wobblers ganz vorsichtig eingestiegen, angeschlagen, nochmal richtig, wildes Rühren des wilden Vieches und dann ist der doch wieder abgegangen - ohne wirklich zu springen, oben rumgewühlt halt.
Die Schuld (wenn überhaupt) gebe ich aber der Geflochtenen (Powerline 17) und nicht der Rute.


----------



## mad (13. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				KHof schrieb:
			
		

> @Mad
> Gut möglich, daß du es besser beherrscht als ich, mit der VHF zu drillen. Strömungsdruck wird da sicher helfen. Bei mir sind die Fänge mit der VHF deutlich geringer als mit den anderen Ruten.
> darüber hinaus: VHF auf Meerforellen? Gib zu, daß du Forellenschützer bist und Schongebiete nicht magst....



servus,

wer drillt besser oder schlechter???#d 
würde mich nicht zu einen besseren bezeichen, glaube sogar das ich bei einen fisch nicht lange rumdrille im gegenteil, bremse ist bei mir immer sehr straff auch bei waller gehe ich immer bis an die grenze vom material.#6 
ich fische in schweden am bolmen see nur mit der vhf auf hecht und wie schon geschrieben null probleme mit aussteiger oder sonst was.#h 
bin die erste oktober woche wieder in schweden mit paar boarder und die können gerne nach dem urlaub berichten.
zum spinnfischen wobbler bis 12cm fische ich mit der vhf 5-30gr, macht richtig spaß mit der rute hechte zu fangen. bis 14cm wobbler die vhf-45gr, zum schleppfischen kommt meine vhf 60-120gr zum einsatz.
(haben noch einen platz frei kannst gerne mitfahren)#h


----------



## KHof (14. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hey Mad!
Danke für die Einladung, bin aber in dieser Woche auf dem Bodden!
Ende Oktober dann weiter nach DK, mal schauen was die Meerforellen treiben....
Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß in Schweden.

Klaus


----------



## Bernhard* (14. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> ....bin die erste oktober woche wieder in schweden mit paar boarder und die können gerne nach dem urlaub berichten....


 
Wenn moped und ich nicht mal namentlich erwähnt werden, müssen wir uns erst noch überlegen, ob wir überhaupt mitfahren  .
Zur Strafe wird VHF und MAD-made Blechi daheim gelassen und nur mit Sportex, Fox und Illex gefischt...   |rolleyes


----------



## rainer1962 (14. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Wenn moped und ich nicht mal namentlich erwähnt werden, müssen wir uns erst noch überlegen, ob wir überhaupt mitfahren  .
> Zur Strafe wird VHF und MAD-made Blechi daheim gelassen und nur mit Sportex, Fox und Illex gefischt... |rolleyes


 
|muahah:

um die blechi ists eh net schad |muahah: |muahah:


 da haste von der Sportex wesentl. mehr


----------



## Bernhard* (14. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> |muahah:
> 
> um die blechi ists eh net schad |muahah: |muahah:
> 
> ...


 
Du hast doch keine Ahnung! |kopfkrat 
Keinen Schniepel würdest bei uns erwischen!!! |uhoh:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Zur Strafe wird VHF und MAD-made Blechi daheim gelassen und nur mit Sportex, Fox und Illex gefischt...   |rolleyes


Na, daß ist doch Selbstkasteiung und wie ein Schuß in eigene Knie: Wirst doch Deine Lieblingsstücke nicht zuhause lassen, und dann sehnsüchtig |rolleyes in weiter Ferne darüber jammern, und besonders auch wenn Du irgendwie zuwenig Hechte fangen solltest. :c 

Ne Sportex geht aber sehr gut auf Hecht, insofern würdeste vielleicht nicht soviel vermissen, oder doch? |kopfkrat


----------



## rainer1962 (15. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Du hast doch keine Ahnung! |kopfkrat
> Keinen Schniepel würdest bei uns erwischen!!! |uhoh:


 

|abgelehn was soll ich denn mit Deinen schniepel, die will ich gar nicht!!!! Deine 30er zander und hechte kannste behalten|muahah: |muahah: |muahah:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Rainer, bei burn sind die Schniepel aber so 86cm lang! :m

Ich frag mich dann allerdings, wie da die Nicht-Schniepel aussehen ! |kopfkrat :q


----------



## Bernhard* (15. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Was? Mein Schniepel ist 86 cm lang??
|muahah:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Was? Mein Schniepel ist 86 cm lang??


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1288842&postcount=106

Muß ja wohl :q  
Beweisfoto auf den Tisch!? (nicht den Esox, das wissen wir ja) :q :q


----------



## Gummipeitscher (16. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi,

ich verwende auf Meerforellen auch den gewebten schwarzen Tusk Blank mit 20/40 g. in 3 m.
Der Harrison Meerforellenblank kenne ich auch. Er ist etwas weicher als der Tusk, wenn auch nur minimal langsamer. Wenn man mit dem Harrison bis 18g. werfen kann, dann mit dem Tusk vielleicht bis 22g., aber auch 10-12g. lassen sich damit super schmeißen. Mad hatte zu dem Blank ja nichts mehr geschrieben, aber nach meinem Empfinden sind die Blanks nicht besonders weit auseinander.
Mich würde mal interessieren, was so eine Rute VT oder VHF in 45 oder 75g. in 2,70 m. fertig kostet. Bei CMW werden dafür knapp 400 Euro aufgerufen. Bei Blanks gefallen mir. Die VT ist nach meinem empfinden etwas progressiver und die VHF etwas mehr spitzenbetont und dabei dann auch geringfügig schneller als die VT.

Petri!


----------



## Margaux (16. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Leute !!

Um Euch mal von Euren langen Schniepels wegzubringen #r |muahah: , gehe ich wieder "on topic" und berichte von meinen ersten beiden "Mad-Harrisons", die seit Donnerstag meine Sammlung bereichern.

Zunächst möchte ich Mad Robert für die ganze Abwicklung, die sympathischen Telefonate etc. etc. loben. Das hat alles super gepaßt!!! Und wer verschickt schon zwei Harrison-Ruten ohne Vorauskasse...?!! 

Die beiden Ruten sind einfach perfekt verarbeitet. Der Korkgriff, die Ringe, die Endkappe: Qualitativ high-end Produkte #6#6 #6   Ich habe sie bewußt schlicht gehalten (keine goldfarbenen Rutenringe o.ä.) und das macht sie in meinen Augen besonders elegant.

Liebe auf den ersten Blick :k  war die VT 75 (in 2,70m), die Robert mit Multirollenberingung aufgebaut hat. Statt eines Triggergriffes, habe ich mir einen herkömmlichen Rollenhalter, aber umgedreht, montieren lassen. So kann ich VT flexibel sowohl mit Multi- oder mit Stationärrolle fischen. Absolut perfekt. Einsatzgebiet: Hecht!

Für Barsch und Forelle kommt die Harrison Interceptor (ebenfalls in 2,70m) zum Einsatz. Die Rute ist etwas weicher, ich freue mich schon auf den ersten Drill einer großen Forelle oder eines stattlichen Barsches.
Fehlt nur noch eine Zanderrute... :l (davon mehr ein anderes Mal...), dann ist für das Spinnangeln mein Süßwasserbereich durch von Mad aufgebaute Harrisons abgedeckt. 


Und da eigentlich kaum ein Beitrag von mir in diesem Thread mit einer Frage an Euch Harrisson-Freaks verbunden ist  , komme ich auch schon zum Salzwasser-Bereich: 

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich hier das schon mal geschrieben hatte, daß ich das von mir bevorzugte Spinn- und Schleppangeln ja auch ab und zu gerne im Salzwasser - am liebsten in Norwegen - ausführe. Da ich eben nicht aus der Meeresanglerecke komme und 30 lbs.-Angeln mit 400g Pilker u.ä. meide, gehöre ich zu den Light-Tackle-Anglern. D.h., in der Regel kommen Pilker von min. 50g bis max. 100g, in Ausnahmefällen schon mal 125g, zum Einsatz. Diese werfe ich gegen die Drift des Bootes und hole sie dann ein. Wenn kaum Drift ist und ich gerade einen Schwarm unter mir habe, pilke ich herkömmlich: Rolle auf, Pilker runter und dann zupfen. Für diese beiden Methoden des Light-Tackle-Fischens suche ich noch eine passende (*HARRISON* ???-) Rute. Was meint Ihr, würde das passen (VT 150, VHF 120 o.ä.?).

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Margaux (16. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Gummipeitscher schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, was so eine Rute VT oder VHF in 45 oder 75g. in 2,70 m. fertig kostet. Bei CMW werden dafür knapp 400 Euro aufgerufen.


 
Hallo Gummipeitscher,

Mad baut die Ruten individuell nach den jeweiligen Vorstellungen auf, deshalb ist das mit dem Preisvergleich schwierig (Du weißt schon: man kann nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen). Wenn Du wirklich Interesse hast, solltest Du ihn direkt kontaktieren, am besten telefonisch. Alle notwendigen Angaben findest Du auf seiner Homepage.

Ich habe meine Ruten relativ "standardisiert" und ohne Sonderwünsche aufbauen lassen und habe defintiv keine 400 € dafür bezahlt.

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Renkenjäger (17. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Hallo Leute !!
> 
> Um Euch mal von Euren langen Schniepels wegzubringen #r |muahah: , gehe ich wieder "on topic" und berichte von meinen ersten beiden "Mad-Harrisons", die seit Donnerstag meine Sammlung bereichern.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Margaux

Ich bin auch ein Fan des Light-Tackle Fischens, und Fische seit 3 Jahren die VT 60-120g in 2,70m Länge auf den Lofoten.Habe am Rollenhalter ne 5000er Stella FA und kann dir sagen, der Hammer!Wenn du mehr höhren möchtest ruf mich an.
Die Nummer von mir bekommst du per PN.

MFG
Renkenjäger


----------



## Margaux (17. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Renkenjäger schrieb:


> Hallo Margaux
> 
> Ich bin auch ein Fan des Light-Tackle Fischens, und Fische seit 3 Jahren die VT 60-120g in 2,70m Länge auf den Lofoten.Habe am Rollenhalter ne 5000er Stella FA und kann dir sagen, der Hammer!Wenn du mehr höhren möchtest ruf mich an.
> Die Nummer von mir bekommst du per PN.
> ...


 
Hallo Renkenjäger,

genau so einen Beitrag wollte ich hören...   #6. 

Zwei Fragen noch an die Dich und auch die anderen Harrison-Blank-Fans:

1. Du fischt eine VT 120, ich dachte ggf. an eine VT 150. So wäre der Einsatzbereich flexibler und könnte ggf. - wenn notwendig - etwas schwerer sein (125g Pilker)!?!

2. Was haltet Ihr von der noch schnelleren VHF 120 im Vergleich zur VT 120/150 zum Light-Tackle-Angeln?

Wie schon geschrieben, setzte ich sowohl Multi- als auch Stationärrolle ein.

Vielen Dank und Grüße,

Margaux


----------



## mad (17. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus Margaux,|wavey: 

für multi/stationär würde ich den vt-120gr nehmen der reicht spielend aus. der vt-150gr blank gefällt mir persönlich nicht mehr so gut, meine meinung nach ist der blank etwas für's "sehr grobe fischen" aber sicher nicht für das Light-Tackle-Angeln.#6 
...und wenn du mit Renkenjäger mal tel. wird er dir sicher auch erzählen was für eine rute er bald noch bekommt.#6


----------



## Margaux (17. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus Margaux,|wavey:
> ...und wenn du mit Renkenjäger mal tel. wird er dir sicher auch erzählen was für eine rute er bald noch bekommt.#6


 
Hallo Mad #h |bla: ,

laß' mich raten: eine VHF 120... oder eine VHF 5-30 für's MeFo-Angeln... ???

Grüße,
Margaux

P.S. Renkenjäger: Ich rufe Dich im Laufe der Woche mal an, bitte Telefonnummer per PN


----------



## Renkenjäger (18. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Hallo Mad #h |bla: ,
> 
> laß' mich raten: eine VHF 120... oder eine VHF 5-30 für's MeFo-Angeln... ???
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Margaux

Du liegst nicht ganz falsch.Die 5- 30g VHF habe ich schon vom Robert.Die VHF 120 mag ich nicht, und die VT in 15-40 bekomme
 ich bald.Habe aber auch die VHF 15-45.
Meine liebste ist die VT 60-120 in 2,70m!
Alles weitere am Telefon.

Mfg
Renkenjäger


----------



## Margaux (18. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Renkenjäger schrieb:


> Hallo Margaux,...
> Meine liebste ist die VT 60-120 in 2,70m!
> Mfg
> Renkenjäger


 
Hallo Renkenjäger,
hallo Harrison-Fans |wavey: ,

wenn nicht bald einer von Euch etwas *gegen* die VT 60-120 in 2,70m als Light-Tackle-Rute schreibt oder mir Alternativen nennt, geht meine nächste Bestellung an Mad 'raus. Dann ist er erst mal wieder belegt...   

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Bernhard* (18. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> wenn nicht bald einer von Euch etwas *gegen* die VT 60-120 in 2,70m als Light-Tackle-Rute schreibt oder mir Alternativen nennt, geht meine nächste Bestellung an Mad 'raus.


 
Bestell sie! Bestell sie! Bestell sie! Bestell sie!
Bestell sie! Bestell sie! Bestell sie! Bestell sie!


----------



## Margaux (18. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Bestell sie! Bestell sie! Bestell sie! Bestell sie!


 
Hej burn, ich bin nicht so steinreich wie Du...  :m 



burn77 schrieb:


> Bestell sie! Bestell sie! Bestell sie! Bestell sie!


 
Na gut burn, Du hast mich überredet  :
Mad, bitte baue mir die VT 120 in 2,70m auf. Bitte gleiche Ausführung wie meine VT 75. Solltest Du wegen der Meerestauglichkeit o.ä. Änderungsvorschläge, dann können wir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grüße von
Margaux (der sich bald keinen guten Wein mehr leisten kann :c )


----------



## Bernhard* (18. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> ....Margaux (der sich bald keinen guten Wein mehr leisten kann :c )


 
Der nagt doch eh nur an der Konzentrationsfähigkeit, die Du für´s Spinfischen brauchst!! |rolleyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Viele Gummibärchen für die Sehnenschmierung und einen schönen Rotwein gegen Ateriosklerose und Gelenkverkalkungen braucht der enthusiastische Spinnerman aber regelmäßig, sonst fehlt da schnell was wesentliches! :g :m


----------



## Margaux (19. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> ...einen schönen Rotwein gegen Ateriosklerose und Gelenkverkalkungen braucht der enthusiastische Spinnerman aber regelmäßig, sonst fehlt da schnell was wesentliches! :g :m


 
AngelDet: |good: 

Ich glaube mein kleiner, aber gut sortierter Weinkeller wird auch die Zeit nach der nun vollzogenen 4. Harrison-Bestellung schon irgendwie überstehen |supergri  |supergri


----------



## mad (19. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Hej burn, ich bin nicht so steinreich wie Du...  :m
> 
> 
> 
> ...



servus Margaux,

freut mich sehr das dir meine arbeit gefällt und du zufrieden bist.#6 
baue dir gerne die vt-120gr 9' auf, aber zeitlich bekommst die rute erst anfang november. bin bis mindestens ende oktober schon voll mit aufträgen.
den rest machen wir am tel. wieder aus.#h


----------



## Margaux (19. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus Margaux,
> 
> freut mich sehr das dir meine arbeit gefällt und du zufrieden bist.#6
> baue dir gerne die vt-120gr 9' auf, aber zeitlich bekommst die rute erst anfang november. bin bis mindestens ende oktober schon voll mit aufträgen.
> den rest machen wir am tel. wieder aus.#h


 
Hej Mad,

die VT-120 ist für das Light-Tackle, ich komme nächstes Jahr erst im Mai wieder nach Norwegen, also bitte keine Eile  . Zwischenzeitlich vertreibe ich mir an den heimischen Gewässern die Zeit mit meinen anderen Harrisons :q !

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## mad (19. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Wenn moped und ich nicht mal namentlich erwähnt werden, müssen wir uns erst noch überlegen, ob wir überhaupt mitfahren  .
> Zur Strafe wird VHF und MAD-made Blechi daheim gelassen und nur mit Sportex, Fox und Illex gefischt...   |rolleyes



hi börni,

hab heute aus japan meine multi-rolle bekommen:k und die jerkbait blanks sind auch schon da. wenn du die rute in schweden siehst dann kannst deine illex jig&worm auch gleich zuhause lassen.:q :q :q 

(und danke rainer für die beratung, genau so eine rolle wollte ich. )


----------



## Bubbel2000 (19. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

so viele zufriedene leute, der entspannste thread des boards, wie urlaub hier reinzuschauen


----------



## Bernhard* (20. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> so viele zufriedene leute, der entspannste thread des boards, wie urlaub hier reinzuschauen


 
Hey Alter! |supergri 
Harrison ist wie Balsam für die Seele!!!#6


----------



## Bernhard* (20. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> hi börni,
> 
> hab heute aus japan meine multi-rolle bekommen:k und die jerkbait blanks sind auch schon da. wenn du die rute in schweden siehst dann kannst deine illex jig&worm auch gleich zuhause lassen.:q :q :q
> 
> (und danke rainer für die beratung, genau so eine rolle wollte ich. )


 
Ach Robert, Du übertreibst doch, oder? ;+ 
Was für ne Baitcaster ist es nun geworden??


----------



## mad (20. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Ach Robert, Du übertreibst doch, oder? ;+
> Was für ne Baitcaster ist es nun geworden??



leider nein börnie,:q :q :q 

habe 3 verschiedene blanks vom wurfgewicht her und kann dir nur jetzt schon sagen die sind der "hammer".#6 
marc hat alle 3 ruten schon bekommen und ist gerade in schweden beim testen. kann dir gerne seine sms schicken die ich bekommen habe und marc ist beim ersten mal fischen schon mehr als nur begeistert.:k 
welcher blank es ist wird noch nicht verraten, mehr info gibts wenn marc zurück ist.#h 
(kannst ja mal mit meiner baitcaster in schweden fischen und nach dem urlaub deine illex jig&worm bei ebay versteigern|muahah: |muahah: )


----------



## Bernhard* (20. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@MAD:

Natürlich wird alles in Schweden getestet was Ringe hat!! #6


----------



## rainer1962 (20. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> @MAD:
> 
> Natürlich wird alles in Schweden getestet was Ringe hat!! #6


 

Robert 
gib dem Kerl ja nix von Dir in die Hand, was heisst Hand, in die Klauen, Schraubstöcke, Bratpfannen oder wie immer man die Dinger mit den 5 komischen Auswucherungen nennen mag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
brauchste anschliessend alles neu!!!!!|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: 
dachte mir dass Dir die Metanium XT zusagt!!!! 
(Auch mal bei Gelegenheit fischen will)


----------



## Bernhard* (21. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Robert
> gib dem Kerl ja nix von Dir in die Hand, was heisst Hand, in die Klauen, Schraubstöcke, Bratpfannen oder wie immer man die Dinger mit den 5 komischen Auswucherungen nennen mag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> brauchste anschliessend alles neu!!  .....


 
WAT? Was willst Du denn? |kopfkrat 
Versuch Du lieber mal mit Deinen Wurstfingern die Rasseln in die GuFis reinzubringen! |supergri 

Wennst Dich wunderst, warum andauernd was an Deiner Illex-Baitcast-Combo spinnt  ---> die hatte ich auch schon im meinen Pranken :g


----------



## Huchenfreak (21. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo @ all:
Sag mal Mad wo wohnst du eigentlich ich würde mir gerne mal die verschiedenen Harrissons anschauen, nachdem hier alle so zufrieden und entspannt sind. 
Stimmt es dass du in Kelheim wohnst? Das würde gut passen da ich in Regensburg wohne


----------



## Bernhard* (21. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Huchenfreak schrieb:


> Hallo @ all:
> Sag mal Mad wo wohnst du eigentlich ich würde mir gerne mal die verschiedenen Harrissons anschauen, nachdem hier alle so zufrieden und entspannt sind.
> Stimmt es dass du in Kelheim wohnst? Das würde gut passen da ich in Regensburg wohne


 
Bin mal ganz frech und antworte  

Saal an der Donau bei Kehlheim!
Steht auch auf der Homepage


----------



## mad (21. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus Huchenfreak,

börnie hat fast recht#6 
ja wohne in saal/donau wir sind ca 20 km nur auseinander. kannst gerne vorbei kommen kein problem.|wavey: 

@börnie,

bei Kelheim!!! 
Saal an der Donau bei Ke*h*lheim!#d #d #d


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> ja wohne in saal/donau wir sind ca 20 km nur auseinander


Das ist fahrtechnisch und logistisch natürlich ein echter Glücksfall, allerdings kann so ein Besuch (@Huchenfreak) gefährlich werden!  
son gewisser "Sicherheitsabstand" hat insofern auch was gutes :q:q


----------



## rainer1962 (21. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> WAT? Was willst Du denn? |kopfkrat
> Versuch Du lieber mal mit Deinen Wurstfingern die Rasseln in die GuFis reinzubringen! |supergri
> 
> Wennst Dich wunderst, warum andauernd was an Deiner Illex-Baitcast-Combo spinnt ---> die hatte ich auch schon im meinen Pranken :g


 
jetzt weiß ich warum die Ringe nicht mehr gerade stehen und die Bremse meiner Chronarch nicht mehr funzt!!!!!!
hattest die wohl Nachts in der Hand als ich geschlafen habe oder hatte ich ein paar Bier zuviel als ich sie Dir zum testen gab?????|kopfkrat 

Übrigens, ich habe zwar Wurstfinger das stimmt....aber ich heisse ja nicht Burn77:q .....
ich denke weiter als von Wand zu Tapete.......mit Pinzette und einem kleinen Zängelchen klappts wunderbar mit den Rasseln
die sind im übrigen echt geil, da muss ich Meridian mal loben!!!!! Passen selbst in die kleinen Walley assasins!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> die sind im übrigen echt geil, da muss ich Meridian mal loben!!!!! Passen selbst in die kleinen Walley assasins!


Klappt das gut damit bei Dir, auch mit mehr Fischattraktion?


----------



## rainer1962 (21. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Fischattraktion????


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Fischattraktion????


Bisse, Fänge, Fun ...:m (halt besser? als ohne)

Oder tut ihr die nur so zum Spaß rein, z.B. weils mehr schockt oder die Kids das geil finden :g


----------



## Bernhard* (21. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus Huchenfreak,
> 
> börnie hat fast recht#6
> ja wohne in saal/donau wir sind ca 20 km nur auseinander. kannst gerne vorbei kommen kein problem.|wavey:


 
Hey MAD,
der kann gleich mitkommen nach Schweden, dann kann ich seine Infinity Q dort probefischen!!  



mad schrieb:


> @börnie,
> 
> bei Kelheim!!!
> Saal an der Donau bei Ke*h*lheim!#d #d #d


 
So sind sie halt, die dummen Oberbayern :c


----------



## Bernhard* (21. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Fischattraktion????


 
Bekommste durch die Rasseln auch mehr Bisse, Alter!!!!!:g



rainer1962 schrieb:


> jetzt weiß ich warum die Ringe nicht mehr gerade stehen und die Bremse meiner Chronarch nicht mehr funzt!!!!!!
> ....


 
Als ich getestet hab war die Scorpio drauf!


----------



## rainer1962 (21. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ det
ich nehme mal an du meinst vermehrten Fischkontakt???
Nun kann ich so nicht sagen. Wie du weisst bin ich meist Nachts und in der Dämmerung unterwegs, sowie bei steifgendem Wasser wenns trübe ist. Da habe ich in der Regel Rasseln im Gufi. Bie klarem Wasser schenke ichs mir eigentl. es sei denn es geht gar nichts. Obs dann bei dem Biss an den Rasseln lag weiss ich auch nicht. Der Räuber hätte vielleicht auch so gebissen. Ein Freund von mir hält gar nichts davon und fängt genauso gut/schlecht. Ich muss aber hinzufügen, dass die Gewichte meiner Fische im Schnitt größer sind als seine. Hängt aber vielleicht auch damit zusammen, dass meine Köder ebenfalls größer sind. Wie dem auch sei, die einen sagen Rasseln vertreiben die Fische (im Stillwasser kann das durchaus sein im Rhein eher nicht glaube ich), von den dollen Radaumachern wie Rattl Trap usw. halte ich aber auch wiederum nichts. Ich nehme immer den goldenen Mittelweg. ich vertraue halt den Rasseln und bin damit gut gefahren.


----------



## rainer1962 (21. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

uuups war wohl zu langsam....
@ burn
du hattest doch auch die Chronarch in den Fingern...
gibs zu|gr: #6


----------



## Bernhard* (21. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> uuups war wohl zu langsam....
> @ burn
> du hattest doch auch die Chronarch in den Fingern...
> gibs zu|gr: #6


 
Nö, da hatte ich ja schon meine Eigene!
Funzt die jetzt echt nimmer bei Dir?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir hält gar nichts davon und fängt genauso gut/schlecht.


Ist also auch nicht die Killerapplikation mit den Rasseln! 

Danke für die gute Darstellung, da kann ich mir das im Klarwasser ja eher schenken. Suche halt immer noch nach einem Grund, wieso die nachweislich vorhandenen Zander immer noch einen Bogen um meine Köder machen. Aber bald kommt Herbst!


----------



## rainer1962 (21. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ist also auch nicht die Killerapplikation mit den Rasseln!
> 
> Danke für die gute Darstellung, da kann ich mir das im Klarwasser ja eher schenken. Suche halt immer noch nach einem Grund, wieso die nachweislich vorhandenen Zander immer noch einen Bogen um meine Köder machen. Aber bald kommt Herbst!


 

vielleicht solltest du es doch mal testen, kann ja sein dass die Zander drauf stehen....die letzten beiden Tagen ging auf unsere normalen Gufis (Kopytos, Manns, PB, Sandras usw) gar nichts weder mit noch ohne Rasseln. Ich einen aktionslosen Köder (Manns  Fine Fish), von den aktionslosen  halte ich eigentl. gar nichts, montiert. Erster Wurf gleich einen Treffer. Das ganze an jeweils zwei versch. Tagen. Etliche untermassige zwei Stück hätte ich für die Pfanne mitnehmen können (50 und 51cm) die aktionslosen waren ebenfalls mit kleinstrasseln bestückt. Ohne hab ich sie nicht getestet. Also kein großes Gewedel sindern lediglich das Klopfen des Kopfes und das dadurch entstehende Rasseln, gab den Beissreiz. Manchmal ists eben so dass wenigeer mehr ist. Wem sag ich das aber einfach immer wieder testen. mal nehem die Zander wild schwänzelnde Gufis, mal nur Wobbler ien andermal nur Köfis.


----------



## rainer1962 (21. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@burn
doch doch die funzt noch wie vorher war nurn joke


----------



## mad (21. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus,

hab gerade eine email bekommen von einen kunden den ich für norwegen eine harrison vhf 9' 60-120gr aufgebaut habe.

_Hallo Robert!
Ich möchte Dir einige Erfahrungen vom Angeln mit meiner neuen Spinnrute mitteilen,da ich in Norwegen an der Wesküste  im Urlaub die   Gelegenheit hatte,die neue Harrison von Dir zu testen. 
Zur Erinnerung,die Spinnrute 2,7 m 60-120g Wurfgewicht,Harrisonblank mit relativ langen nach meinem Wunsch Handtgriff, hatte ich von Dir am Anfang August bestellt.
Wir hatten mit meiner Frau,die auch angelt sehr schönen Urlaub.Das Wetter spielte mit,jeden Tag Sonne satt,jeden Tag durften wir aufs Wasser mit dem Boot ausfahren und das Meer,die Natur und das Angeln geniessen.
Wir fischten grundsätzlich mit Spinnruten oft bis 6-8 Stunden lang.Ich, mit meiner Harrison,dazu Shimanorolle Twin Power 4000 F mit einer 0,3 mm monofilen Schnur.Meine Frau:Spinnrute von Spro:Henk Simonsz 2,7 30-60 g,Pennrolle Slammer 260 mir Monoschnur ebenfalls Stärke 0,3mm.
Unsere Köder waren Blinker 30-40g und Twister, mal Shads mit Jigköpfen 20-35g.
Vom Anfang an fiel mir beim Spinnangeln auf, die sehr gute Ausbalancierung der Harrisonrute,verstärkt durch von mir gewünschten langen Handteil.Dadurch man hat das Gefühl noch näher an der Rutenspitze zu sein und jeden Biß umso intensiver  spüren zu wollen,zumal wir mir monofilen Schnuren angelten.
Zweitens:trotz langen Fischen ermüdet man nicht so schnell,obwohl die Rute etwa 265g wiegt.
Wir angelten im Meer,wo fast immer eine starke Strömung herrscht.Hierbei zeigte sich die Harison auch vor der besten Seite,das heißt biegt sich  kaum.Sie arbeitet wenn Fisch dran ist,das ist eben eine Eigenschaft,welche nur gute Spinnruten aufweisen.   
Beim Drill überzeugte sie auch und zeigte,daß sie noch starke Reserven besitzt.
Mit einigen Worten,Ich hatte eine Menge Spaß beim Angeln und beim Drillen.
Wir haben viel  Fisch gefangen aber natürlich nich alle mitgenommen.Grundsetzlich  bißen Pollack,Dorsche,Makrellen,Hornhechte.6 Fische hatten je 5 kg Gewicht und um 80 cm Länge.Mein großter Pollack   war 83cm lang und bot an der Harrison unvergesslichen Drill.Unser Mindestmaß war 60cm, der Rest  der Fische wurde noch im Wasser schonend zurückgesetzt.
Einige 4kg Dorsche haben wir ebenfalls zurückgesetzt.Einen davon durfte meine Frau mit meiner Rute ausdrillen.
Ich schicke Dir 2 Fotos,wo einige schöne Pollacks und die Spinnruten abgebildet sind.Wenn Du möchtest,kanns Du die Fotos weiter verwenden zweck z.B. Werbung oder ähnliches.
Kurz gefaßt,die Harrison 60-120 ist eine Superspinnrute,welche sich beim Spinnangeln im Meer richtig austoben mag.Sie hat ihre Prüfung am Nordfjord mit Klasse bestanden.Für die Art von Angelei ,brauche ich  nun keine andere.
Petri Heil und Gruß D. S._


----------



## ivo (21. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und habe mir in den letzten Tagen den gesamten Thread durchgelesen.
Ich würde mir gern mal ne VT oder VHF anschauen. 
Wohnt jemand im Raum Ost-Sachsen oder im Raum Erfurt, bei dem ich mir mal so ne Rute anschauen könnte?

Ivo


----------



## Margaux (21. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> hab gerade eine email bekommen von einen kunden den ich für norwegen eine harrison vhf 9' 60-120gr aufgebaut habe.


 
Hallo Mad,

ich habe zwar "nur" eine VT 2,70m 60-120g bei Dir bestellt, aber ich denke für die Multirolle ist die VT besser. Der Bericht zeigt zweierlei:

1. Die von Dir aufgebauten Harrisons bringen Freude, darum sind wir hier im Thread ja alle sooo entspannt  !
2. Spinnangeln macht in Norwegen auch im Meer sehr viel Spaß und ist zudem sehr erfolgreich. Sicherlich halten die eingefleischten Tiefseeangler nichts von Light-Tackle, aber die wie wir aus dem Spinnangelbereich kommen, haben einen riesen Spaß daran. Ich bin normalerweise ein Schweden-Hecht-Fan, kann aber nur jedem Harrisonangler empfehlen, mal die norwegischen Fjorde zu besuchen. 
Bei mir dauert es noch bis Mai 07 :c :c :c , dann aber mit der VT 120 #6. 

Ich frage zwar schon in einem anderen Thread danach, aber empfehlt mir doch mal für die VT 120 die passende Baitcasting Multirolle (sehr gute Zentrifugalbremse, Schnurfassung: um die 200m 0,40mm).

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## schroe (21. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Kannst den Männern aus der Norgeabteilung ruhig Glauben schenken.

Leichte Rute, leichte Rolle.

http://www.tackletour.com/reviewcalcutta.html

http://www.tackletour.com/reviewshimanocalcutta300te.html

Die 300er wäre meine Wahl.

Habe letztes Jahr mit der Calcutta 251ct und der Curado 200 Bantam Ködergewichte bis 75gr, an einer Diaflash 20-50 Gr. Wg. (zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte ich noch keine Harrison) geworfen und Köhler bis 19 Pfd. gefangen. No Problem.
Für Ködergewichte bis 150gr., meine Empfehlung wie angemerkt, die 300 ct.

P.S.: Wenn du ABU Performance gewohnt bist, schnall dich an, sobald du das erste mal die Cacutta wirfst.


----------



## Margaux (21. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> Kannst den Männern aus der Norgeabteilung ruhig Glauben schenken.
> 
> Leichte Rute, leichte Rolle.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Schroe,

selbstverständlich glaube ich den "Nordmännern"...#6 .

Du würdest die Calcutta 300ct der Calcutta 400 vorziehen!? Warum? Mir ist die 400 hier im Board ja angeboten worden, darüber denke ich nach.
Wo kann ich die Calcutta 300ct in Deutschland (preisgünstig) bekommen und was kostet die ungefähr?? 

Danke und Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## schroe (21. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Die 300cte.

Dartanium Bremse, höhere Übersetzung, wertigere Materialien, mitlaufende Schnurführung, dafür Verzicht auf das VBS (Variable Break System). 
Alles Attribute, die mir beim Leichtpilken/schweren Spinnfischen in Norge wertvoll wären. Auf das VBS habe ich bei Gewichten umbei 50gr auch verzichtet. Bremst kräftige Würfe nur über Gebühr. Die mitlaufende Schnurführung bremst zwar auch, dafür aber konstant (kennst du ja von ABU).
Auf Schnurführung würde ich beim aktiven Fischen (treibendes Boot entlang der Steilkanten, werfend absuchend nach Pollack/Seelachs/Dorsch, mit einem leichten Pilker/schweren Jig/Blinker) nicht verzichten wollen. Ist ja mehr Spinnfischen als Pilken. Da genehmige ich mir den Komfort einer Schnurverlegung gerne.

Habe bei den Nordmännern gerade gelesen, du legst Wert auf ein Wurfbremssystem. Dann wäre die 400er vielleicht doch der Kandidat.

Kräftig genug sind beide. Wie gesagt, die 251er hat auch alles "geplättet" und ich hatte nie das Gefühl einen "Husarenritt" zu vollziehen. Gerätst du an einen großen Hali, dann ist´s eh vorbei. Dafür wars ja auch nicht gedacht.



> Wo kann ich die Calcutta 300ct in Deutschland (preisgünstig) bekommen und was kostet die ungefähr??



Keine Ahnung,........habe mich in dem Segment länger nicht mehr umgetan.


----------



## Margaux (24. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> Die 300cte. Dartanium Bremse, höhere Übersetzung, wertigere Materialien, mitlaufende Schnurführung, dafür Verzicht auf das VBS (Variable Break System)... Habe bei den Nordmännern gerade gelesen, du legst Wert auf ein Wurfbremssystem. Dann wäre die 400er vielleicht doch der Kandidat.


 
Hallo Schroe,

bei einem amerikanischen Internet-Shop habe ich die Calcutta als Linkshandmodell CTE401-L gesehen. Durchaus interessant!! 

Aber die CTE hat im Gegensatz zur 400 B kein Wurfbremssystem, weshalb die 400 B doch vorzuziehen wäre??

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## mad (28. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

sag jetzt wirklich servus zu euch,

hab die faxen dick.#6 

fahre morgen nachmittag mit burn77,moped,schleien-stefan und ein zivi von mir nach *schweden zum hechtfischen*#a #a #a 

bis dann so in einer woche sind wir vielleicht wieder zurück.#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Drück euch die Daumen, daß ihr was fangt! #6 
Vollmond und gute Hechtzeit ist aber wieder erst am Sa,7.Okt, da seid ihr dann wohl wieder hier oder? :m


----------



## Bernhard* (29. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Drück euch die Daumen, daß ihr was fangt! #6
> Vollmond und gute Hechtzeit ist aber wieder erst am Sa,7.Okt, da seid ihr dann wohl wieder hier oder? :m




Merci und Adios!

Wir fangen mit Können....fuck the Moon!|rolleyes


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Heute geht es los! #6

Der Mond... Letztes mal in Irland war der laut Guide schuld, das die anderen nix gefangen haben.... Ganz schlechte Zeit... Kommt lieber in 2 Wochen, jetzt geht garnix... Na ja, hatte gute fänge, ein anderer Angler hat in 4 Tagen 3 über einen Meter gefangen...  Was soll das mit dem Mond #d

Bin gespannt auf Schweden, vor allem auf die Jungs hier aus dem Board... #h

CU Stefan


----------



## rainer1962 (29. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Merci und Adios!
> 
> Wir fangen mit Können....fuck the Moon!|rolleyes


 

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## rainer1962 (29. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

P.S. vergesst mir nicht die beiden Baitcaster genauestens zu vergleichen. Die Metanium XT und die Chronarch!!!!!! Sofern sie das gekurbel von burn länger als einen Tag überstehen :q :q :q 
ansonsten wünsch ich euch
super Wetter,
klasse Blondinen
und nicht zuletzt ein paar fette Meterhechte!!!!!!
 bis denn ihr Wikinger#6 :m


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ansonsten wünsch ich euch
> super Wetter,
> klasse Blondinen
> und nicht zuletzt ein paar fette Meterhechte!!!!!!
> bis denn ihr Wikinger#6 :m



Danke!

Wetter: Nicht so wichtig! 
Blondinen: Interessante alternative! :k
Meterhechte: Los gehts! :l Deswegen sind wir ja da...

Nee, nur Spaß! Eigentlich geht es mir um einen hoffentlixch tollen und entspannenden Urlaub, ein paar nette Leute kennelernen, ein neues Land bereisen, aber nebenbei einen Meterhecht oder ne 1,70 Blondine wäre auch nicht schlecht... #6

Wir melden uns mit Bildern und Fangergebnissen zurück!

Bis dahin

CU SS


----------



## rainer1962 (29. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ schleien stefan
bruchköbel, das ist doch das bei FFM oder?????
wenn ihr zurück seid, können wir beide doch mal nen Törn machen


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Bin dabei! :q

Mache mich jetzt mal auf den Weg, die Jungs sind schon auf der Autobahn, treffen uns dann gleich bei Fulda...

Wir berichten aus Schweden wie die Mädels :k(meine natürlich Hechtdamen!) wirklich sind!#6

CU SS


----------



## martin k (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Leute!

Ich habe mir vor mehreren Jahren beim Grabmayer eine Harrison *VT/3m/120g zum Spinnfischen auf Waller *aufbauen lassen. Ich habe mich damals für eine Multirollen-taugliche Beringung entschieden - zum Kauf einer Multi kam es jedoch bis Dato noch nicht (war in letzter Zeit anscheinend zuviel mit Zanderfischerei beschäftigt...). 
Nur gelegentlich wurde die Rute in Kombination mit einer Stationärrolle zum Naturköderangeln auf Großhecht missbraucht. 

Da ich mir für die Zukunft vorgenommen habe das gute  Ding ihrer wahren Bestimmung gemäß zu nutzen, hier meine  Frage:

Welche Multirolle würdet Ihr empfehlen?

...oder ist es vielleicht besser (entspricht es diesem Rutentyp eher) die Beringung zu ändern und doch eine Stationäre (welche??) zu wählen?...

Danke & Grüße von der österreichischen Donau
Martin


----------



## rainer1962 (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Martin, eine Multi auf Waller ist NIE verkehrt. Die Frage ist ob du damit Spinnfischen oder Naturköder fischen möchtest. fernerhin ob du ne LH oder ne RH Multi suchst ;-)
auch wäre Deine Preisvorstellung intressant.


----------



## Margaux (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Hallo Martin, eine Multi auf Waller ist NIE verkehrt. Die Frage ist ob du damit Spinnfischen oder Naturköder fischen möchtest. fernerhin ob du ne LH oder ne RH Multi suchst ;-)
> auch wäre Deine Preisvorstellung intressant.


 
Hallo Martin, 

wenn Du Rainers Frage beantwortest, kann ich Dir vielleicht auch weiterhelfen. Ich lasse mir von Mad - wenn er von den 1,20m Hechten und den 1,70m Blondinen :k  wieder zurück ist - eine VT 120 aufbauen. In erster Linie möchte ich die für das Light Tackle in Norwegen, aber auch für das zunehmend spannender werdende Wallerangeln am Niederrhein nutzen. Ich lasse mir die VT 120 mit Multirollenberingung, aber ohne Triggergriff herrichten. So kann ich variabel neben der Multi- auch eine Stationärrolle einsetzen. Da ich Spinnangler bin, kommt für mich nur eine Multirolle mit Zentrifugalbremse und Schnurführung in Frage. Ich werde dazu eine Penn International Baitcast 965 kaufen. Alternativ gibt es noch schöne Abu- oder Shimanomultirollen.

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## don_king (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Servus,

kann mir jemand sagen wie dick die Spitze des VHF 9` 15-45g Blanks ist?;+

Schonmal danke


----------



## martin k (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Guten Morgen!

Danke für Eure schnellen Antworten!

Also:

- ich will die Rute vorwiegend zum *Spinnfischen* auf Waller nutzen...

- ich bin Rechtshänder...heißt ich halte die Rute in der rechten Hand und kurble mit Links (hab schon mal gewußt welches Modell ich dafür benötige, bin aber vor kurzem hier im Board irgendwie über eine doch etwas verwirrende Aussage gestolpert und steh jetzt am Schlauch....)

- ungefähre Preisvorstellung: 100,- - 150,- Euronen

@Margaux:
habe meine Rute auch ohne Triggergriff aufbauen lassen um Rollen-technisch variabel zu sein...leider mußte ich feststellen, dass bei kleinen Ringen/geringem Ringabstand - in Kombi mit einer großen Stationärrolle und einer etwas dickeren Geflochtenen - die Wurfweite zu wünschen übrig lässt!

Grüße
Martin


----------



## Margaux (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



martin k schrieb:


> ich bin Rechtshänder...heißt ich halte die Rute in der rechten Hand und kurble mit Links (hab schon mal gewußt welches Modell ich dafür benötige, bin aber vor kurzem hier im Board irgendwie über eine doch etwas verwirrende Aussage gestolpert und steh jetzt am Schlauch....)


 
Hallo Martin,

lege Dir einfach ein Linkshandmodell (LH) zu. Du hast dann die Multi oben und kurbelst mit Links. Alle anderen Multirollen sind für den Rechtshandbetrieb ausgelegt. Das ist eine Übungs- und Gewohnheitssache. 



martin k schrieb:


> @Margaux:
> habe meine Rute auch ohne Triggergriff aufbauen lassen um Rollen-technisch variabel zu sein...leider mußte ich feststellen, dass bei kleinen Ringen/geringem Ringabstand - in Kombi mit einer großen Stationärrolle und einer etwas dickeren Geflochtenen - die Wurfweite zu wünschen übrig lässt!


 
Das ist sicher ein kleiner Nachteil. Es ist halt immer so, wenn man einen Kompromiß eingeht. Zum Multiangeln ist die Beringung aber optimal und dazu soll die Rute hauptsächlich eingesetzt werden.

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## rainer1962 (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

jep, Martin
margeaux hat recht! Eine LH Multi. 
Was den preis betrifft:
dafür musstest du schon was recht ordentliches bekommen. Ich habe gehört, dass auf der Anspo etliche neue Baitcasterrollen vorgestellt wurden. Abu, Shimano usw. Die Preise sowie die neuen Rollen kenne ich natürlich noch nicht. Margeaux fischt aber etliche Abus wenn ich das noch recht in Erinnerung habe, der hat da vielleicht einen heissen Tip.


----------



## Margaux (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört, dass auf der Anspo etliche neue Baitcasterrollen vorgestellt wurden. Abu, Shimano usw. Die Preise sowie die neuen Rollen kenne ich natürlich noch nicht. Margeaux fischt aber etliche Abus wenn ich das noch recht in Erinnerung habe, der hat da vielleicht einen heissen Tip.


 
Das stimmt, ich fische gerne mit Abu-Rollen. Einen richtig heißen Tip kann ich aber leider nicht bieten. Im aktuellen Abu-Sortiment sind ein paar ganz interessante Linkshand-Modelle, z.B. die Ambassadeur C4 6601 LH oder die Ambassadeur Record RCN 61HCC6 LH. Auf jeden Fall sollte mal sich die Rollen vorher ansehen und mit Konkurrenzmodellen von Shimano etc. vergleichen. Viel Spaß dabei :k!

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## martin k (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@rainer 1962 & Margaux

Danke für die Tips...werde mich mal umsehen...leider hat mein lokaler Händler fast ausschließlich überdimensionierte Rollen.

Grüße
Martin


----------



## Margaux (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



martin k schrieb:


> ...leider hat mein lokaler Händler fast ausschließlich überdimensionierte Rollen. Grüße
> Martin


 
Hallo Martin,

kleinere Baitcastmultis sind (noch?) nicht so üblich wie beispielsweise in den U.S.A. Deshalb sind die in den "normalen"  Angelgeschäften um die Ecke kaum zu bekommen. Das ist eigentlich schade, denn mit ein wenig Übung macht das "Baitcasten" sehr viel Spaß.

Das Sortiment von Angelsport Schirmer soll es in Österreich bei Angelsport Nagl in 4863 Seewalchen am Attersee geben. Vielleicht kommst Du da mal vorbei. Deren Homepage: www.angelsport-nagl.at

Viele Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## mad (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



don_king schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen wie dick die Spitze des VHF 9` 15-45g Blanks ist?;+
> 
> Schonmal danke



servus,

die vhf 9' 15-45gr ist an der spitze 2,4mm stark.#h


----------



## rainer1962 (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo ihr Schwedenfahrer......
welcome back :q 
da ihr noch keine Bilder und Berichte gepostet habt, gehe ich mal davon aus dass ihr entweder noch keine Zeit hattet, oder die Fänge nicht sooo überragend waren#d 
ich hoffe ihr postet wenigstens die Bilder von euren Biergelagen und den Orgien mit den hübschen blonden Schwedinnen, oder habt ihr das auch nicht fertig gebracht????????????|supergri #q


----------



## mad (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus rainer,

bericht und sehr viele bilder kommen noch, ist aber bestimmt besser wenn das nicht hier rein kommt.#d 
hat ja mit harrison nichts mehr zu tun.:q :q :q 

kurz um, es war eine riesen gaudi, wetter und die ganz großen hechte ließen uns leider in stich.
ob es an börnie lag, kann sicher sein aber er fing in der woche den größten hecht von 86 cm.


----------



## rainer1962 (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

 ja ja ja , die Hechte haben börnie gesehen und haben sich aus dem Staub gemacht|supergri 
der 86er war nur in Gedanken ganz woanders...:m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> ob es an börnie lag, kann sicher sein aber er fing in der woche den größten hecht von 86 cm.


Er ist wohl abonniert auf 86 dieses Jahr! :m


----------



## Margaux (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Er ist wohl abonniert auf 86 dieses Jahr! :m


 
Jetzt fangt bitte bloß nicht wieder mir Euren langen Schniepels an...#r |muahah: 

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Bernhard* (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ja ja, der Börnie war schuld an...

- dem schlechten Wetter
- den sich im Urlaub befindlichen Hechten Ü 70
- sämtlichen Tackle-Verlusten
- div. Kreislaufinsuffizienzen
- warmen Bier
- zu kaltem Bier
- angepinkelten Ruten
- plötzlich auftretenden Untiefen
- ect. pp

Wenigstens läufts daheim..... der letzte scheint ein Besucher vom Bolmen zu sein|uhoh:

@Angeldet: ja, es ist ne Zauber   -  die TwinPower hat den Rücktransport nicht überlebt. :r


----------



## rainer1962 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> die TwinPower hat den Rücktransport nicht überlebt. :r


 
Ich hab Dir doch gesagt, hole Dir ne V-Stahl Rolle(am besten eine Eigenbau aus einem Stahlklotz gefrässt ohne irgendwelche Röllchen und Kugellager.)!!!!!!!!!! Alles andere machst Du eh zu Schrott.....mich wundert, dass Deine BP noch heile ist, obwohl um die wärs net Schade
|muahah: |muahah: |muahah:


----------



## rainer1962 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Ja ja, der Börnie war schuld an...
> 
> - dem schlechten Wetter
> - den sich im Urlaub befindlichen Hechten Ü 70
> ...


 
du hast vergessen zu erwähnen daß du auch die Blondienen verjagt hast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!|supergri


----------



## Bubbel2000 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

wieviele hechte konntet ihr denn so landen, am liebsten nach namen aufgelistet  kann doch ruhig hier rein, haben ja nur leute geangelt, die auch ne harrison haben, oder 
man burn, auf dich hamses ja abgesehen ;-)


----------



## Bernhard* (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> ....
> man burn, auf dich hamses ja abgesehen ;-)



Ist ja nur der Neid der alten Männer :q


----------



## rainer1962 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Ist ja nur der Neid der alten Männer :q


 
hey Burn was heisst hier alt hä??????? Wir sind in der Blüte unserer Jahre, werde mal 40 und du wirst sehen, dass dies ein supergeiles Alter ist!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

und überhaupt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!wie sprichst du Rotznase überhaupt mit mir hä???????????
Lerne mal Anstand mein Jüngelchen:q 

p.s. was macht denn nun deine Statio?????????????


----------



## Bernhard* (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ...p.s. was macht denn nun deine Statio?????????????




Oh grosser Meister |pftroest:!
Holger ist anner Ostsee und der Stollenwerk muss mal kucken wie schnell er meine Shimano-Feder rüberwachsen lassen kann.

Morgen gehts erst mal wieder zwei Tage zum Schleppen und erstmalig auch zum vertikal Angeln (nach Ingolstadt). Hoffentlich ist wenigstens das Wetter besser als in Schweden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi burn!

Der Hecht auf dem ersten Foto #6 dürfte doch schon für eine leckere Mahlzeit gereicht haben - auch für ein paar Leuts und so mußtet ihr wenigstens einen Abend nicht hungern, oder? :g 

Der kleine Barsch mit dem Wobbler in Eigengröße hätte ja einen Preis beim kleinsten Fischfoto verdient, sind schon echt Crazy diese Lütten. #d 

Nach den aktuellen Vorkommnissen |wavey: scheint ja zumindest die bessere Haltbarkeit der Ryobi+Co in rauhen Verhältnissen bewiesen zu sein, wenn sie auch ein bissel weniger smooth laufen |rolleyes . So 'ne Tuff-Body als "Ersatzrolle" schadet nix! :q 

Wußtet ihr eigentlich, daß die Klasse der 1-4 ounces Ruten in USA eher kräftige Salzwasserspin- und Thunfischruten sind, hauptsächlich Länge 8.5 ft (=8'6") und nur eben nicht die dort unübliche 9 ft ? 
Und die Blanks der BP (DHX) nicht von Graphite USA, sondern von Hastings Rod.Man. gebaut werden? 
http://www.hastingsrodmanufacturing.com/
Die Blanks "eigentlich" günstiger (max. Dealer 150-190) zu haben sein dürften wenn sich da nicht ein "Exklusiver" dazwischenhängte?


----------



## jodi (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Wußtet ihr eigentlich, daß die Klasse der 1-4 ounces Ruten in USA eher kräftige Salzwasserspin- und Thunfischruten sind, hauptsächlich Länge 8.5 ft (=8'6") und nur eben nicht die dort unübliche 9 ft ?
> Und die Blanks der BP (DHX) nicht von Graphite USA, sondern von Hastings Rod.Man. gebaut werden?
> http://www.hastingsrodmanufacturing.com/
> Die Blanks "eigentlich" günstiger (max. Dealer 150-190) zu haben sein dürften wenn sich da nicht ein "Exklusiver" dazwischenhängte?


Hab ich auch schon mit großem Interesse festgestellt. 
Aber sind die Ruten dann auch zweiteilig?
...Wenn ja, wäre ja fast schon eine "Sammelbestellung" zu überlegen ;-)


----------



## mad (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus det u jodi,

könnt ihr wieder ganz schnell vergessen. den original-blank von der blechpeitsche bekommt ihr in usa nicht, auch wenn ihr 100 blanks bestellen würdet.#d 
hab bestimmt sehr viel info über und woher usw vom blechpeitschen-blank. 
habe mails wo einer bei der firma vor ort nachgefragt hat um einen oder mehrere blanks zu kaufen.
antwort; nein, bekommt nur ein händler in deutschland.#6 
den original blank in 9' bekommst nicht.#h 

und bitte fangt jetzt nicht hier wieder eine blechpeitschen bla,bla,bla an.#d


----------



## Bernhard* (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Genau!
Blöde Blechpeitsche:

p.s. zusätzlich zu dem 65er noch nen 62er und 86er Hecht (wie immer) und nen Sterlet. Mein Cousin mit der Shimano-Rute war fisch-los! (4:0 #6)

p.p.s: @ Angeldet: Nach dem 86er hat die Bremsenknarre von der Zauber den Geist aufgegeben...


----------



## rainer1962 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> p.p.s: @ Angeldet: Nach dem 86er hat die Bremsenknarre von der Zauber den Geist aufgegeben...


 

so kennen wir Dich Burn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Det schweiße dem doch mal was richtig robustes zusammen!!!!!
Auch wenns ein Kilo wiegt, hauptsache stabil!!!!!!!:q |supergri :m


----------



## Margaux (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> *Neue Harrison Spinnrute für Meerforelle!!!*
> hab heute den neuen VHF 5-30gr blank in 3,10m und 3,20m bekommen. dieser blank ist zum mefo fischen einfach perfekt.


 
Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen, welche Teilung hat die VHF in 3,20m hat? Ca. 1,65 m?

Danke und Gruß,
Margaux


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> p.p.s: @ Angeldet: Nach dem 86er hat die Bremsenknarre von der Zauber den Geist aufgegeben...


Ich sag doch immer: die 2000er sind nen bischen zart für nen wilden Hecht (wie auch 2500er Shimano), die doppelt starke Bremse der 3000/4000er könntest Du also auch gut gebrauchen!

Ist mal interessant, was da mit der Bremsenknarre passiert ist, aber Du hast ja keine 2er Ersatzrolle (wie z.B. Rainer) um mal 'nen anderen Bremsknopf draufzuschrauben und zu schauen, ob es die Raste darin ist. |rolleyes  
Kannst Dir von Rainer bestätigen lassen: die 4000er sind ne andere Hausnummer! 

Und Petri zu 4 Fisches #6 , das war ja ein schöner Angeltag!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen, welche Teilung hat die VHF in 3,20m hat? Ca. 1,65 m?


Bestimmt zu lang für mein 1,60 Rutenfutteral :g 
Also ich interessiere mich mehr für die 3,10, denn 3,15er passen gerade noch so ins Rutenfutteral rein.


----------



## Margaux (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Bestimmt zu lang für mein 1,60 Rutenfutteral :g
> Also ich interessiere mich mehr für die 3,10, denn 3,15er passen gerade noch so ins Rutenfutteral rein.


 
Hej AngelDet,

wie wär's denn mal mit einem 1,70m Rutenfutteral |supergri ? So teuer sind die ja nicht :q! 

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Bernhard* (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich sag doch immer: die 2000er sind nen bischen zart für nen wilden Hecht (wie auch 2500er Shimano), die doppelt starke Bremse der 3000/4000er könntest Du also auch gut gebrauchen!
> 
> Ist mal interessant, was da mit der Bremsenknarre passiert ist, aber Du hast ja keine 2er Ersatzrolle (wie z.B. Rainer) um mal 'nen anderen Bremsknopf draufzuschrauben und zu schauen, ob es die Raste darin ist. |rolleyes
> Kannst Dir von Rainer bestätigen lassen: die 4000er sind ne andere Hausnummer!
> ...


 
Jo, drum wirds jetzt auch ne 3000er Daiwa. Hab keinen Bock mehr, mich mit Shimano und Ryobi rumzuärgern. Ausserdem mag ich auch mal was anderes testen.

Bei der Zauber war übrigens wirklich nur "die Raste" rausgesprungen - hatte ich im Eifer des Gefechtes garnicht gesehen....


----------



## mad (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen, welche Teilung hat die VHF in 3,20m hat? Ca. 1,65 m?
> 
> ...




servus,

hab gerade eine 3,20m vhf aufgebaut gemessen, mit endkappe 1,64m.#6


----------



## Milano (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

|kopfkrat Hallo Mads,
ich hoffe nicht, daß die 3,20m Rute die Du gerade aufgebaut hast meine Rute ist; ich könnte dann auch ein Problem kriegen. Da ich mehrere Balzer-Edition-Rutentaschen von 1,65m habe, hatten wir vereinbart, dass die Transportlänge der Rute nicht länger als höchstens 1,60m, am besten noch ein bißchen  kürzer, sein sollte. 
Sollte es meine Rute sein, müssten wir telefonieren.


----------



## mad (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus milano,

ist fast die gleiche rute.#6 

deine rute kommt auf max. 1,60m.


----------



## rainer1962 (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Jo, drum wirds jetzt auch ne 3000er Daiwa. Hab keinen Bock mehr, mich mit Shimano und Ryobi rumzuärgern. Ausserdem mag ich auch mal was anderes testen


 
wie lange glaubst Du lebt denn die 3000er bei Dir???????????
Du und testen pah, du testet doch nur auf Robustheit des Tackles, und das am liebsten mit nem Vorschlaghammer:m 



> Bei der Zauber war übrigens wirklich nur "die Raste" rausgesprungen - hatte ich im Eifer des Gefechtes garnicht gesehen....


 
siehe oben, das "Gefecht" waren die hammerschläge|muahah: |muahah: |muahah:


----------



## Milano (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

|wavey:Hallo Mads,
das ist ok, wenn es nur 3,10m oder 3,15m sind, noch besser.


----------



## bolli (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Det
@Milano

Ihr habt ja komische Proritäten! 
Ich kaufe meine Futterale immer passend zu den Ruten, nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## Margaux (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



bolli schrieb:


> @Det
> @Milano
> 
> Ihr habt ja komische Proritäten!
> Ich kaufe meine Futterale immer passend zu den Ruten, nicht umgekehrt.


 
|good:


----------



## Bernhard* (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> wie lange glaubst Du lebt denn die 3000er bei Dir???????????
> Du und testen pah, du testet doch nur auf Robustheit des Tackles, und das am liebsten mit nem Vorschlaghammer:m
> 
> 
> ...


 
Aufgrund übelster und ständig andauernder Beschimpfungen werde ich leider dem AB dem Rücken zukehren müssen. Auf Wiedersehen!!#h


----------



## rainer1962 (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Aufgrund übelster und ständig andauernder Beschimpfungen werde ich leider dem AB dem Rücken zukehren müssen. Auf Wiedersehen!!#h


 

du und dem AB den Rücken kehren....
du kannst doch ohne meine Kommentare gar net mehr leben 

ach ja hab da die 45er und die Tusk getestet, die 45er ist zu hart und meines erachtens auch zu lang zum twitchen burnie, die 25er tusk mit den Squirells #6 mit den anderen hab ichs nicht getestet, werd ich deiese Woche noch machen. Wie gesagt...angebot steht, damit du im Frühjahr was gescheites hast.


----------



## Milano (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

|wavey:Hallo Bolli,
das hat nichts mit der Festlegung von Prioritäten zu tun. Ich fühle mich mit Spinnruten zwischen 2,40m und max. 3,20m am wohlsten. Daher habe ich auch nur Ruten in diesen Längen und dann passen auch meine Futterale.
Bei längeren Ruten (u.a. Feederruten) zwischen 3,90m und 4,80m nehme ich nur 3-teilige; dann passt es auch wieder.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> wie wär's denn mal mit einem 1,70m Rutenfutteral |supergri ? So teuer sind die ja nicht :q!





bolli schrieb:


> Ihr habt ja komische Proritäten!
> Ich kaufe meine Futterale immer passend zu den Ruten, nicht umgekehrt.



Ich kaufe meine Ruten lieber passend zu meinen längsten Futteralen, denn: :m 

So passen sie gerade ins Auto (flacher VW Kleinwagen), und ein neues oder anderes Angelauto für längere Ruten wird mir denn doch einfach zu teuer! #d  
Meine Tochter im Heck schimpft so schon eh immer weil kein Platz mehr ist, und die Heckklappe geht gerade so zu, wenn der Beifahrer/Beifahrerin sich ganz klein macht. 

Also Transporteigenschaften von Ruten sind auch wichtig, so verwende ich auch nur 3tlg Ruten von 3,60m (und darüber) und keine 2tlg,
da beißt zwar die Maus keinen Faden ab, aber sonst die Heckklappe die Rutenspitzen :g

Gibt bei mir also (feste) Packmaße und Längenlimits, sehe ich wie Milano. #h

Die VHF 3,10 paßt dann auf jeden Fall, ist richtig nett vom Hersteller  Notfalls kommt halt PUK-Säge oder Dremel.


----------



## Margaux (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich kaufe meine Ruten lieber passend zu meinen längsten Futteralen, denn: :m
> 
> *So passen sie gerade ins Auto*
> 
> Die VHF 3,10 paßt dann auf jeden Fall, ist trichtig nett vom Hersteller


 
AngelDet,

das Problem kenne ich zugegebenermaßen auch. Ich fahre ja üblicherweise mit meinem Citroen-Jumper-Wohnmobil zum Angeln (da kann ich zwischendurch mal ein Nickerchen machen |supergri oder einen Kaffee kochen #6  etc). Das längste Staufach mißt 1,40 m, so daß ich noch gerade zweigeteilte 2,70m-Ruten 'reinbekomme. Da ich im Bereich Spinn- und Bootsruten ein "2,70m-Fan" bin, stört mich das in der Regel überhaupt nicht.

Da ich allerdings mit der VHF eh drüber bin, kann ich auch gleich die 3,20m nehmen. Die VHF 3,20 ist da aber wirklich meine einzige Ausnahme, ansonsten weiche ich - sogar schon ab 3 m - auf Dreigeteilte aus.

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Da ich im Bereich Spinn- und Bootsruten ein "2,70m-Fan" bin, stört mich das in der Regel überhaupt nicht.
> 
> Da ich allerdings mit der VHF eh drüber bin, kann ich auch gleich die 3,20m nehmen.


Eigentlich hättest Du ja konsequenterweise den Blank in 2,70m mit Verlängerungsteil (weiß ja wofür ) nehmen müssen. 
Weiß aber nicht, ob mad das bauen mag. :q

Als Anregung @mad:
Die VHF in WG 5-30 und 15-45g als 3tlg Blank ab 3,30 oder 3,60 wäre ne feine Sache! :k 
Meines Wissens gibt es bei den Jungs schon sowas ähnliches als Primeur Power Float und die können das, muß man vlt. nur mal antippen! :g

Ich wüßte jedenfalls sofort jemand, der die 2 Blanks in 3,60 gerne nehmen würde, sehr gerne zusammen mit den leichtesten Ringen als Kit.


----------



## Margaux (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Eigentlich hättest Du ja konsequenterweise den Blank in 2,70m mit Verlängerungsteil (weiß ja wofür ) nehmen müssen.
> Weiß aber nicht, ob mad das bauen mag. :q


 
Mad hat mit der VHF 3,20 noch nicht angefangen, da muß ich ihn glatt mal fragen |muahah:. Allerdings kenne ich Euer Geheimnis um das "Verlängerungsteil" nicht. |muahah: 



AngelDet schrieb:


> Als Anregung @mad:
> Die VHF in WG 5-30 und 15-45g als 3tlg Blank ab 3,30 oder 3,60 wäre ne feine Sache! :k


 
Das würde mich auch interessieren. Mad ist meines Wissen bald mal wieder bei Harrison, vielleicht kann er da was 'rausfinden (oder anregen...) #6 .

Grüße,
Margaux (noch ohne Verlängerungsteil |supergri :q :q )


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Allerdings kenne ich Euer Geheimnis um das "Verlängerungsteil" nicht.


Das wäre schon eine Spezialanfertigung, aber warum nicht? 
Eine gute Verstärkung um das untere HT-Ende eingebaut (gewickelt), und ein passender 35-45cm Einsteckzapfen (z.B. von einem Bruchblank), evtl. auch nen Einsteckteilverbindung von ner 2Hand-Fliegenrute und voila :g

Bei bei einer Teilung hinterm Rollenhalter hätteste im Notfall sogar sowas wie eine VHF Fliegenrute, die jeden Betrachter in schwere Verwirrung stürzen dürfte :q :q :q


----------



## mad (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Als Anregung @mad:
> Die VHF in WG 5-30 und 15-45g als 3tlg Blank ab 3,30 oder 3,60 wäre ne feine Sache! :k
> Meines Wissens gibt es bei den Jungs schon sowas ähnliches als Primeur Power Float und die können das, muß man vlt. nur mal antippen! :g
> 
> Ich wüßte jedenfalls sofort jemand, der die 2 Blanks in 3,60 gerne nehmen würde, sehr gerne zusammen mit den leichtesten Ringen als Kit.



servus,

machbar ist fast alles.#6 die vhf 5-30gr und 15-45gr in 3,20m waren schon meine wünsche an harrison.
eine 3tlg vhf ist sicher kein problem, aber da muß ich leider mehr bestellen als 2 blanks. da die nachfrage sehr gering ist wird so ein blank sicher nicht so schnell kommen, zumindest nicht von mir.#d 
sollten es mal mehr werden z.b. ab 8 blanks, übernehme ich den rest und ihr bekommt eueren wunsch-blank. geht aber immer nur in einer länge und wurfgewicht (z.b. vhf 5-30gr 3,60m)#h 

was ich habe ist ein 10' blank vhf 60-150gr in cobalt blau#h 





AngelDet schrieb:


> Das wäre schon eine Spezialanfertigung, aber warum nicht?
> Eine gute Verstärkung um das untere HT-Ende eingebaut (gewickelt), und ein passender 35-45cm Einsteckzapfen (z.B. von einem Bruchblank), evtl. auch nen Einsteckteilverbindung von ner 2Hand-Fliegenrute und voila :g



servus det,

das wäre sicher eine spezialanfertigung.
würde aber sowas nie machen.#d


----------



## Margaux (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus, eine 3tlg vhf ist sicher kein problem, aber da muß ich leider mehr bestellen...sollten es mal mehr werden z.b. ab 8 blanks, übernehme ich den rest und ihr bekommt eueren wunsch-blank. geht aber immer nur in einer länge und wurfgewicht (z.b. vhf 5-30gr 3,60m)#h


 
Ich würde eine dreiteilige VHF 5-30 3,60 nehmen. Vielleicht finden sich neben AngelDet noch ein paar mehr und wir kommen auf mindestens 8 Blanks... 



mad schrieb:


> das wäre sicher eine spezialanfertigung.
> würde aber sowas nie machen.#d


 
Hallo Mad,

also die VHF 5-30 mit 1,64m Teilung bleibt selbstverständlich  

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## DozeyDragoN (1. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

HI,

immer wieder ein sehr informativer Thread! Nun möcht ich auch mal ein wenig herumfragen *g* ...

Habe vor kurzem einen 2,4m Sportex-Kev-Blank mit 30gr. aufgebaut und bin mehr als zufrieden, wenn ich mit der Rute auf Zander twistere (Stillgewässer, langsam fließend, häufig vom Boot). Nun möchte ich mir eine wetere Rute zum schwereren Twistern auf Zander und Hecht aufbauen. Einsatz mehr vom Ufer, als vom Boot. Sollte so 15-20cm Gufis am Köpfen bis max. 25gr. gut vertragen (evtl. mal nen 23er Gummi am leichten Kopf). 
Habe nun drei Blanks im Hinterkopf, bei denen ich mir aber nicht sicher bin, welcher es werden soll. Länge bei allen 9ft. Wer kann sich vielleicht mal die Mühe machen, mir die Unterschiede zw. der VHF -75, der Sportex Kev -60 und der Kev bis 100gr. näherbringen? Wäre die Kev bis 100 schon zu derbe? Wie verhält es sich mit der Aktion und der Schnelligkeit zw. der VHF und der Kev-60? Wieviel liegen die Blanks auseinander beim Gewicht? Welche Vor- bzw. Nachteile hat welcher Blank?

DANKE schon einmal für die Antworten (weiß ja, dass schon viel über diese Stecken geschrieben wurde, aber 78 Seiten sind schon viel *gg*)

Grüße, DD


----------



## mad (1. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus DozeyDragoN,|wavey: 

fische schon längere zeit keine sportex mehr aber bestimmt rainer, angeldet und auch erich der erst vor kurzen bei mir war können dir im vergleich sicher weiter helfen.
ich empfehle immer eine vhf -75gr für gufis bis 15cm und ca 25gr. kenne aber auch genügend die mit der 75er gufis bis 20cm fischen ohne probleme bei führung usw. 
erich der bei mir war hatte seine sportex ca 100gr dabei zum vergleich, ist für mich eine rute mit der es keinen spaß mehr macht mit gufis zu fischen. da hat man mit der vhf -90gr um welten mehr gefühl.#6 
vom gewicht her ist auch eine harrison leichter und nicht kopflastig.
welcher blank nun der bessere ist muß am schluß jeder selber entscheiden, gibt genügend für die ist eine sportex die bessere  rute und auch anders rum.#6


----------



## bassking (1. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi D.D.

Für die ganz großen Gummifische vom Ufer würde ich nicht den VHF75er nehmen- sondern den eine Stärke höher (müsste der 90er sein).

Schon ein sehr geiler Stock....#6 ...Oder gleich die TP. 

Bassking.


----------



## erich17 (1. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Also, wie MAD geschrieben hab, hab ich ihn letzten Freitag besucht um mir mal die VHF -75grWG zu begutachten.

Vorweg, ich hab so ziemlich alles an Sportex fürs Spinnfischen.
Die Kev Spin bis 50 gr WG ist für Gufi bis 20cm viel zu weich, momentan fische ich die Black Arrow dL bis 80gr WG. Die ist für 20 bis 23cm Gufi und Köpfen ab 14 gr sehr gut. Im Drill ist diese Rute wirklich als Perfekt zu bezeichnen, ABER , mit Gufi um die 13 und 16cm selbst mit 324gr Köpfen ist diese Rute viel zu hart in der Spitze - keinerlei Gefühl für den Gufi !!!!! Deshalb ungeeignet. Alle meine Spinnruten haben 2,70m bzw. 2,80m. Ich hab auch noch die Carat Spin 4 mit 100gr WG in 3,00m - zum Gufieren viel zu hart - die kann man als Wallerrute im Boot gebrauchen mit schwerem Köderfisch , zu mehr aber auch nicht.
Deshalb hab ich mich jetzt nach 8 Sportex Ruten zu einer VHF -75gr entschieden , denn der Blank hat mich beim Robert absolut überzeugt. Viel Gefühl in der Spitze und ein enormes Rückgrat. Ich denke daß selbst die 23cm Gufi mit 20 oder 24gr Köpfen dieser Rute nichts anhaben können bzw hier die Spitze nicht zu weich dafür ist.

Erich17


----------



## Bubbel2000 (2. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

also 23ger gufis??? hab ich nich nicht probiert, ich kann zur 75er nur sagen, dass ich zur zeit extrem viel mit 3cm und 5cm ködern fische und ich einfach nur begeistert bin, wie feinfühlig die rute bei dieser ködergröße ist. 

ich weiß, dass die bp mit 5-100 gr wg angegeben wird. gut, mir persönlich gefällt die 75er harrison besser. vergleiche ich also kleine köder an der harrison und der bp so habe ich persönlich mit der 75er mehr gefühl bei kleinen und bei großen ködern. die bisse sind wie kleine stromschläge zu verzeichnen,  ums mal so auszudrücken. will die bp nicht schlecht machen, aber mir ist sie einerseits zu schwer und andererseits stehe ich nicht auf "weiche" spitzen, ich brauche das brettharte einer harrison, die unfassbar gefühlvoll und wie ich finde super dünn und leicht ist...für mich die wahre blechpeitsche. nicht umsonst findet mad für sie wohl so viele abnehmer wie ich hier lese


----------



## Bernhard* (2. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

VHF 30-75 = Gummipeitsche (wg. harter Spitze)
Blechpeitsche = Blech/Wobbl/Allroundpeitsche (wg. etwas flexibler Spitze).

Als reine GuFi-Rute ist die *VHF* im Vergleich zur BP allererste Wahl, da:

1. In der Spitze härter
2. leichter
3. viel billiger  

@Steffen: Darfst Du überhaupt mit Birgers "Peitsche" peitschen?? |supergri


----------



## Birger (2. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> @Steffen: Darfst Du überhaupt mit Birgers "Peitsche" peitschen?? |supergri



Nein. Zu nervös der Bengel.

P.S.: die DVD ist unterwegs.


----------



## Bernhard* (2. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Birger schrieb:


> Nein. Zu nervös der Bengel.


 
Glaub ich Dir nicht - ist doch knuffig, der Steffen! :m 



Birger schrieb:


> P.S.: die DVD ist unterwegs.


 
Geil! Schon wieder ist ein Abend gerettet!! #6


----------



## rainer1962 (2. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



bassking schrieb:


> ... ...Oder gleich die TP.
> 
> Bassking.


#
Naja......

zu der VHF:
die 75er bis max 15 cm und 25er Köpfen aber echt maximal. Ich finde die 12er Kippershad mit 25er Köpfe liegen an der oberen Grenze. Ich muss allerdings hier gleich dazu sagen:
Die Kippershad erzeugen doch gehörigen wiederstand. und ich fische im Rhein voll in den Kehrströmungen!!!!!! Diese Aussage bezieht sich auf die Reisstechnik(Profiblinker), beim Faulenzen siehts wieder anders aus, genauso wie in ruhigem/strömungsarmen Wasser. Auch wenn man andere Gufis fischt. Der Kopyto Aqua oder den river o.ä. erzeugen nicht soviel Druck wie der Kipper von Manns, genauso wie die "Aktionslosen", da gehen natürlich noch andere Ködergrößen. Ich sage aber die 75er ist vom WG vollkommen ausreichend. Selbst kleine Gufis sind wunderbar zu fischen, wobei ich da lieber die 45er nehme. Den Sportex kev Blank...hmmm...viel schwerer, viel langsamer und bei einer "Werksausgabe" kopflastig, dadurch früher ermüdungserscheinungen und somit nicht so lange konzentriertes fischen. Ich nehme mal an Det wird sich hier auch noch zu Wort melden, er ist ja Sportexfan und hat sich trotzdem ne Harrison zugelegt (sagt eigentl. schon alles) er baut seine Sportex allerdings selbst um/auf, um das Kopflastige zu vermeiden bzw. zu verringern.

wenn mich jemand nach ner Gufirute fragt ganz klar ne VHF, das WG hängt dann von den Vorlieben des Anglers (Ködergröße, Zielfisch etc ab)


----------



## erich17 (2. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Na ja, ich bin bis jetzt seit 15 Jahren der totale Sportex-Fan, aber wie der Det das macht , daß er die Kopflastigkeit fast aller Sportex wegbekommt muss er mir verraten !!!! Ich denke, daß das Oberteil der Sportex einfach sehr massiv gebaut ist - und das bekommt man nicht weg !!!!! Also noch eines vorweg - alleine schon von der Dicke des Blankes denke ich , daß die VHF bei weitem nicht so robust ist wie die Sportex. Die glaube ich darf man nicht einfach ins Boot "werfen" !!!! Da heisst es sehr sehr gefühlvoll ablegen !!!! Wie hies es doch so schön "Sportex- eine Rute fürs Leben " - einfach weil sie unzerstörbar sind. Ich hatte eine sündteuere Daiwa Rute die mir genau 1x aus meinem Rutenständer herausfiel und genau auf steinigen Boden - die war kaputt !!!! Meine Sportex denke ich sind mir schon unzählige Male mal umgefallen - die sind einfach unkaputtbar !!!!! Mal sehen was die VHF so alles mitmacht ?????

Erich17


----------



## rainer1962 (2. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hallo erich...
eine kev hielt bei mir gerade mal einen Monat!!!! Nix mit unkaputtbar!!!!
cih fische meine Ruten und packe sie nicht in Samt, sie fallen mir auch schon mal um o.ä. Natürlich achte ich auf meine Sachen aber wie gesagt die normalen Gebrauchsunfälle passieren nun mal! Mag sein dass ich einfach Pech hatte mit der kev. Die VhF hats bisher ausgehalten, wie die anderen Balzer, Daiwa, Shimano o.ä auch 
will sagen shit happens. Was das Kopflastige betrifft:
Ein anderer Handteilaufbau, Gegengewicht ins Handteil, andere Beringungen usw, da lässt sich schon etliches machen, das wird dir Det aber bestimmt erklären


----------



## DozeyDragoN (2. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi,

vielen Dank schon einmal für die vielen Antworten! Kann jemand denn die 2,7m Modelle VHF 75 und die Kev 60 vergleichen?

Btw. habe mir die Kev in 2,4m auch selbst aufgebaut und sie ist keineswegs kopflastig, auch nicht bei 10 Ringen und 25ooer Rolle *g*. Allerdings ist das Splithandle-Griffteil im Verhältnis zur Rute auch recht lang ...


Grüße, DD


----------



## bassking (2. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Leute- bitte aufmerksamer lesen !

Ich habe *nicht* von der *BP. *geschrieben- sondern von der *TP.*

Eine aufgebaute TP. ist nicht schwächer in der Spitze, als die 75er Harrison und auch nicht schwerer (meines wissens nach sogar leichter).

Die TP. ist sogar deutlich straffer in der Spitze- wodurch sie ...einen entsprechenden "Fingerstil" vorrausgesetzt, *geeigneter ist für Großköder...und darum ging es ja.*

Die optimale Beschaffenheit der Rute steht und fällt mit der verwendeten Technik !

Bassking.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (2. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@burn: und ich hab alle dvds in deutschland vergessen :c :c :c :c :c aber bestell mir gleich mal was französisches ;-D

das ne sportex unkaputtbar is, nun ja, zumindest verdammt robust. wenn ich es mal gebacken kriege und mit birger nach spanien fahre, werde ich meine blackarrow auf jeden fall fischen und die knüppeln bis zum ende. wenn sie kaputtgehen sollte, was solls, den spaß mach ich mir. aber sie ist schon schwerer kleinzukriegen als die 75er harrison, das denke ich mal. aber was solls, ne harrison is nun mal angenehmer zu fischen


----------



## mad (2. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



DozeyDragoN schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ..... habe mir die Kev in 2,4m auch selbst aufgebaut und sie ist keineswegs kopflastig, auch nicht bei 10 Ringen und 25ooer Rolle *g*. Allerdings ist das Splithandle-Griffteil im Verhältnis zur Rute auch recht lang ...
> 
> ...



servus,

eine 2,40m rute die kopflastig wäre ja zum :c 




bassking schrieb:


> Leute- bitte aufmerksamer lesen !
> 
> Ich habe *nicht* von der *BP. *geschrieben- sondern von der *TP.*
> 
> ...



servus,

habe beide blanks von der twisterpeitsche, 5-100gr und in 5-70gr.#6 
würde aber nie die twisterpeitsche mit einer 75er vhf vergleichen#d die tp ist deutlich straffer im spitzenteil, aber um weiten langsamer von der schnelligkeit.#6 
die tp kannst mit einer vhf 90gr oder der 120gr vergleichen sind aber von den eigenschaften her grund verschieden.
und mit sicherheit ist eine tp nicht leichter als eine harrison.|wavey: 
die ködergröße schafft die tp natürlich spielend aber ob sie die besser ist dafür???


----------



## bassking (2. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi mad.

Die aufgebaute TP. wiegt 240g.

Die vergleichbare Harrison VHF.90 wiegt- wenn ich mich nicht ganz schwer irre 270g.
...also 30g. mehr.
Berücksichtigt man , das bei der aufgebauten TP. ein Ring weniger verarbeitet wurde, ergibt sich ein ungefährer unterschied von 27,28g.
Beide Ruten wurden in meinem Beisein- in identischer Ausführung- auf derselben Briefwaage gewogen.

Ich frage morgen nochmals nach...

Die Rutenaktion Harrison/TP. ist gar nicht so verschieden, wie ich empfunden habe.
Beide haben eine straffe- progressive Aktion.

Hatte beide Ruten "simultan" unter Belastung in der Hand links/rechts.

Deine Aussagen bzgl. Schnelligkeit, verstehe ich nicht so ganz |kopfkrat 

Wie kann eine Rute (TP.) die eine sogar härtere Spitze hat- bei ähnlicher Aktion- und die zudem noch leichter ist, träger sein?
die Kraftübertragung ist durch die straffere spitze ja noch direkter(schneller).
Aber selbst wenn es Unterschiede gäbe, wäre sie nicht wirklich spürbar..vermute ich mal.

Das interessiert mich doch- wie gesagt versuche ich noch einen "Simultantest" beider Ruten in "gefühlter Schnelligkeit" irgendwie anzuleiern.

Mal sehen  

Bassking.


----------



## Nomade (2. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



bassking schrieb:


> ...ergibt sich ein ungefährer unterschied von 27,28g.
> Beide Ruten wurden in meinem Beisein- in identischer Ausführung- auf derselben Briefwaage gewogen.




War denn auch ein Notar zugegen?


----------



## bassking (2. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Nein, kein Notar  
Aber Rutenbauer, Kundschaft und ich.

wie gesagt, müsste mich schwer irren, wenn die Angaben nicht stimmen...überprüf´s aber noch mal  

Bassking.


----------



## Nomade (2. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Bei welchem Rutenbauer war das denn und wieviel Blei wurde bei den einzelnen Ruten verbaut?


----------



## mad (2. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus bassking,

hab gerade eine vhf 90gr mit fuji sic, fuji rollenhalter und endkappe komplett aufgebaut gewogen, 238gr.
eine vhf 75gr komplett aufgebaut von mir 220gr.



> Hatte beide Ruten "simultan" unter Belastung in der Hand links/rechts.



hatte mal einen vergleich gemacht bp, tp,vhf unter belastung, auch hier kann man nicht sagen welcher blank schnell ist.#6 

frag deinen rutenbauer welcher blank schneller ist.#6 
hat aber nur sinn wenn er neutral ist. 
ich weiß nur von anderen rutenbauer das die nachfrage von harrison vhf sehr groß ist.
bin nicht der einzige also der die harrison für sehr gut hält.

mir persönlich ist egal wer was fischt, ich kann nur meine meinung dazu sagen.#6 
baue auch auf wunsch eine tp, bp, sportex usw auf.#h


----------



## schroe (2. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> ergibt sich ein ungefährer unterschied von 27,28g



Geil!!!|supergri 



> Wie kann eine Rute (TP.) die eine sogar härtere Spitze hat- bei ähnlicher Aktion- und die zudem noch leichter ist, träger sein?



"Hart" ist ein anderes Paar Schuhe als "schnell".
V2A Stahl ist hart, ....aber schnell???|supergri 

Meine VHF75 wiegt deutlich unter 230gr. Sorry für die Ungenauigkeit, die Zahlen hinter dem Komma gibt die Küchenwaage nicht raus.
Die Gewichtsfrage wird mad dir wohl genau beantworten können. Hat ja beide Blanks da.#6  
Wenn ich nicht irre, hat er beide Blankaktionen (VHF/TP) vergleichend fotographiert und auf einer der "frühen" Threadseiten eingestellt.


----------



## bassking (2. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo mad.

ich zweifel Deine Aussagen natürlich nicht an- Du hast schliesslich die Sachen vor Ort da,hast auch mehr Background.
Thema Gewichtsunterschied:
möglicherweise ist eine Metallabschlusskappe mit höherem Gewicht verwendet worden..wie gesagt, ich kläre das (für mich) trotzdem nochmal ab.Schreibe es die Tage nochmals rein, falls erwünscht.

Ich denke aber, dass man die VHF75 nicht mit der TP. vergleichen sollte...dann eher das 90er Modell, was ein ähnliches Spektrum aufweist ! Den Unterschied von 238 zu 240 g. kann man wohl vernachlässigen .

Die VHF ist top- ebenso der Preis günstiger als der der TP.

Allerdings halte ich die Unterschiede bzgl. Schnelligkeit für nicht signifikant...aber jeder Jeck ist anders |supergri 

Bis dann,

Bassking.


----------



## bassking (2. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi schroe..gerade gelesen.

Zu behaupten, eine Rute mit härterer Spitze (schluckt weniger Energie bei Bewegung, überträgt direkter), bei ..nehmen wir an gleichem Gewicht , sei träger als sogar eine etwas schwächere Rute, kann nicht richtig sein.(vorausgesetzt natürlich ähnliche Kohlefaser)

Schnell heißt, den Köder schnell zu führen...träger kann die TP. somit nicht sein- da die spitze härter ist und sie quasi das gleiche Gewicht hat.

Möglich wäre ein Unterschied bei unterschiedlicher Blanklänge..und die kenne ich nicht (noch nicht).

Wie gesagt erscheint mir die Aussage nicht logisch.

Aber kann mich natürlich irren...wie gesagt habe die Tage frei und werde das mal hinterfragen  

Bassking.


----------



## mad (2. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus Bassking,

ist schon ok, und an der endkappe wird sicher nicht liegen.#6 
hab gerade mal die noch gewogen und mit 34gr verbaue ich sicher nicht gerade die leichtesten.

du fischt ja eine twisterpeitsche, vielleicht hast mal die gelegenheit eine harrison vhf zu fischen dann spürst ganz schnell den unterschied.|wavey: 
wie groß sind deine gufis die du fischt?



> Schnell heißt, den Köder schnell zu führen...träger kann die TP. somit nicht sein-



sorry, ein schneller blank-rute hat mit schneller köderführung gar nichts zu tun.#d


----------



## bassking (3. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi mad.

Schnell heißt, den Köder direkt  beschleunigen- träge Blanks zeichnen sich meiner Meinung nach durch Nachgiebigkeit aus.
Stichwort: Kraft- Verpuffung.

Je mehr die Rute nachfedert, desto mehr Kraft geht verloren; bei einem gleichgroßen Rucken wird die weichere Rute einen Teil der Bewegung weiterleiten..aber niemals so direkt, wie der härtere Blank. Der weichere Blank absorbiert zuviel Kraft.
Die weichere Spitze bleibt "stehen" und reagiert träger auf die Aktion des Anglers; gleiches gilt auch für den Anhieb..der aufgrund der Verpuffung auch selten so effektiv ausfällt, wie bei der harten Rute.

Was Viele immer wieder fehldeuten, sind die oft zitierten "*Ausschlitzer"...*in Wahrheit hat der Haken aufgrund der Schwäche der Rute nie richtig gesessen..sondern nur "aufgesessen".

Wie definierst Du "Schnelligkeit"?
Worin liegt denn der Unterschied,der Deiner Meinung nach diese Schnelligkeit beider Ruten ausmacht?

Die Rute wird trotzdem nochmal nachgewogen...#6 
Bassking.


----------



## Bernhard* (3. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo zusammen!

Da mein krasses Brain sich alle Threads zum Thema xx-Peitsche auswendig merkt hier der Link zu dem Vergleich Peitsche vs. Peitsche vs. VHF (auf Seite 3 kommt dann ne 45er VHF hinzu - die 75er hab ich leider nicht gefunden).

@Schroe: Ich glaub eher das "," hätte ein "/" sein sollen. So genau gehts hier wohl wirklich nie!!

@MAD & Bassking:

Schnelligkeit = Zeitintervall, das der Blank benötigt um vom Zustand der Belastung zum Ausgangs-/Ruhezustand zurückzukehren???

- "twitch" und die Rute "steht" gleich wieder = schnell
- "twitch" und die Rute macht erst mal "schwabbel-schwabbel" = langsam |supergri


----------



## schroe (3. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ja,
verstehe unter "Schnelligkeit" einer Rute, wie Börnie schon angefügt hat, die Zeit von einer Beugung y, zurück in die Ausgangspos x.

Ich habe hier eine Vollglasrute, mit 125gr WG. Die ist vergleichsweise hart. Krümme ich sie um ca. 5cm, braucht sie länger zurück in die Entspannung, als meine 5gr UL-Rute.
Die Ul ist weicher, nicht langsamer.

So meine Def. von "Schnelligkeit".

Nach deiner Def., Bassking, wäre die olle Vollglas "schneller". Jede Rute mit einem höheren, realen WG als deine TP wäre also "schneller". 
Ergo, wäre meine schnellste Rute im Bestand, die 30lbs Penn Mill. Stand Up. Bei der "verpufft" garnichts. Wenn ich mit dem Dingen "loswirbel", kommt der Gummifisch ganz, ganz schnell auf Geschwindigkeit. Problem, ich merke da nichts von. ;-)
Keine Ahnung ob es da eine Legaldef. für Schnelligkeit gibt. Die Köderbeschleunigung wird es wohl nicht sein.
 Ist nur mein pers. Verständnis von der Thematik.

Letztlich muß man mit der Rute klar kommen. Da spielen viele, auch indiv. andere Faktoren noch eine gewichtige Rolle. 
Natürlich, einiges oft nur als subjekt. Empfinden und manchmal, verstärkt bei "altbackenen Legenden", auch nur der Wunsch nach etwas Besonderem.


----------



## rainer1962 (3. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ich habe mir gerade ne neue Rute gebaut, die schnellste die ich in der Hand hielt. Ein Besenstiel, da gibt nichts aber auch gar nichts nach....der Köder wird beschleunigt wie Zau....allerdings musste ich eine 40kg Schnur dranbauen sonst sind die Gufis aufgrund Schnurbruch wech.....

ohne Flachs jetzt, Basking die Schnelligkeit des Blanks hat nicht mit der Köderführung zu tun sondern wie schon geschrieben damit wie schnell die Rute wieder in Ausgangsposition kommt um die nächste Aktion wieder durchführen zu können. Das WG der Rute regelt den Gebrauch bestimmter Ködergewichte/Größen aber nicht die Schnelligkeit des Blankes. Irgendwo ist ein Thread indem unter anderem von Shroe dieses Phänomen absolut verständlich erläutert wurde.


----------



## rainer1962 (3. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hier ist es, du solltest dir im übrigen diesen Thread mal von Anfang an durchlesen nur mal so als Tip



schroe schrieb:


> @singer,
> die Ursache für die Unterschiede hat Det verständlich erklärt.
> 
> Steif/weich: Wieviel Kraft benötige ich, eine Rute in Pos. X zu krümmen?
> ...


----------



## bassking (3. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi.

Hatte gerade ein sehr interessantes Gespräch mit einem Rutenbauer.

Vorweg: er sagte, dass die Harrison schneller sein dürfte, als die TP.

Dies liegt am konischeren Zug der Spitze. (Taper!?).

Während sich die TP. gleichmäßiger verjüngen dürfte, hat die Harrison also eine ausgeprägtere Spitzenaktion durch den spitzere Blankverjüngung.

Die Vorteile liegen wohl im mittleren Köderspektrum..die nachgiebigere Spitze büßt allerdings bei größeren Ködern den Vorteil der Schnelligkeit ein- worauf ich ja weiter oben schon eingegangen bin .Die härtere TP. fischt direkter(meine ich mal).
Zudem soll eine gleichmäßigere Verjüngung angeblich Vorteile beim Wurf bringen.

Fazit: Da ich den Unterarm-Ruck-stil fische und sowohl kleine, mittlere als auch *große* Gummis fische, bin ich mit der TP. sehr zufrieden..denke persönl, dass die angesprochen höhere Schnelligkeit besonders bei kleineren und mittleren Ködern zum Tragen kommt...erstrecht beim Fischen aus dem Handgelenk (der wohl am meisten praktizierte Stil).

Nun zum Gewicht:
Wir haben eben nochmals eine Harrison75er komplett aufgebaut mit Aluabschlusskappe, Gold-cermet (6+1) und dem hochwertigen Korkgriff auf der Briefwaage ausgewogen:

*Exakt 238 Gramm.*

Dann kam das Harrison 90er Modell auf die Waage...mit quasi den gleichen Komponenten aufgebaut.

Es ergab sich...wie bereits von mir oben beschrieben- ein *exakter Wert von 270Gramm.*

Zur Kontrolle wurde die TP. aufgelegt: *240 Gramm.*

Da ich die Harrison 90er im Vergleich zum WG. zur TP. gesehen habe (WG.100g.) , ergibt sich ein tatsächlicher Unterschied von 30 Gramm.

Die Harrison ist bei vergleichbarem Aufbau also *schwerer als die TP...bei einem vergleichbaren Köderspektrum.*
Das 75er Modell 2Gramm leichter- aber ist auch für deutlich weniger WG. ausgelegt.
Ich habe nochmals gefragt, woher Unterschiede beim gewicht kommen könnten..der Bauer meinte, dass die Abschlusskappe aus Alu allein schon 40Gramm hat...das wäre dann der Unterschied...ebenfalls könnte man bei der "Verklebung" einige Gramm sparen.

Fazit für mich: 2 geile Ruten,deren Aktion leicht voneinander abweicht- ebenso wie das fischbare Köderspektrum nach oben.

Ob das zu signifikanten Fanunterschieden beiträgt, darf wohl zu bezweifeln sein  

Grüsse, Bassking.

P.S: zur angeblich "schnelleren" Vollglasrute denke ich mal, dass ein mitentscheidener Faktor das *Rutengewicht* ist.


----------



## erich17 (3. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Na also schön langsam wirds ja lächerlich !!!! Entschuldigung Freunde, aber ich kann nur noch den Kopf schütteln.

1. Hier wird um "Schnelligkeit" hin und her geredet - für mich absoluter Schwachsinn. Wenn ich meinen 13er Kopyto mit 24gr Kopf 60 Meter rauslasse und hab nach 2 Kurbelumdrehungen einen Biss - da spielt es genau einen Sch.....dreck eine Rolle wie schnell die Rute ist, weil ich auf diese Entfernung mit einer 20er geflochtenen so gut wie keinen Anhieb mehr durchbekomme wenn 50 Meter Schnur auf dem Wasser liegen. Und wers nicht glaubt soll die Schnur in die Hand nehmen und 60 Meter weglaufen und der Freund soll mal bei noch einigermassen ungespannter Schnur einen Gewaltsanhieb setzen !!!!!!!

2. Super Gewicht 238gr zu 240gr zu 250 gr. 

Ich verwende eine Rute mit 270 gr und habe aber eine 2500er Rolle aus Carbon drauf !!! Und ihr fischt mit 230 gr Ruten und habt eine 4000er Rolle mit 360 gramm drauf !!! Also lasst doch diesen Blödsinn !!!!!!!

Entscheidend für mich ist weder eine "Schnelligkeit" noch ein paar Gramm hin oder her, richtig ausgewogen soll sie sein und Gefühl in der Spitze zeigen, damit ich sowohl einen 10cm Köder als auch einen 20er spüre wie der arbeitet. Das sind ausschlaggebende Faktoren für eine "gute Rute".
Ich habs schon ein paar mal geschrieben. Ich fische derzeit auch einen "Besenstil" namens Black Arrow dL. Für 17er Gufi's aufwärts super gut - alles andere darunter spürst du rein gar NICHTS !!!!
Deshalb hab ich mich für eine VHF 75 entschieden - aus keinem anderem Grund !

Erich17


----------



## schroe (3. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@erich,
schön, dass du so genügsam bist. Schön, dass du deinen Gufi immer auf 60m Distanz hältst. Schön, dass du entscheidest, was Blödsinn ist.

Hat sich der Erich denn schonmal gefragt, warum er den Gufi auf "räusper" 60m Distanz kriegt?
Hat der Erich kapiert worum es geht?
Bei 60m Distanz hört das Angeln nicht auf und dort fängt es nicht an.
Alles weitere wäre wohl vergebene Liebesmüh.
Nimms nicht krumm, Erich. ;-)

Halt,


> Gefühl in der Spitze zeigen, damit ich sowohl einen 10cm Köder als auch einen 20er spüre wie der arbeitet.


ein Grundverständnis ist da. Die Ursache für den Grund fehlt dir.
Vielleicht,...............unter anderem die "Schnelligkeit"? ;-)


----------



## erich17 (3. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ne mein Lieber, ich nehms nach über 40 Jahren Fischen keinem krumm !!!!

Ich hab hier noch eine wunderschöne alte Rute in 3,00m von meinem OPA !!!!! Und du wirst es nicht glauben - auch mir der bring ich meinen Köder 50 Meter weit raus - wenns sein muss auch 10 Meter !!!! Anscheinend wollen andere es nicht verstehen !!! Was nützt dir eine "schnelle Rute" wenn der eine so viel Feingefühl in seiner Rute hat , daß er den Biss erst erkennt wenn der Fisch schon auf der Flucht ist , bis er den Anhieb setzt, und der andere Penner den Anhieb schon setzt wenn sich nur ein winzig kleines Zucken in seiner Spitze verspüren lässt. Hast du mein Lieber jetzt verstanden, daß dies rein gar nichts mit der "schnelligkeit" einer Rute zu tun hat ????
Hoffe du nimmst mir das nicht krumm - aber das tust du bestimmt nicht wenn du was von Fischen verstehst , stimmts?

Erich17


----------



## schroe (3. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Nö Erich, mein Bester,
nehme ich dir nicht krumm. Kann mir nach 30 Jahren noch kein adäquates Urteil erlauben. ;-)

Keiner sagt, dass es mit anderem Gerät nicht geht. Manchmal, abhängig davon was man betreibt, sogar besser.
Nur manchmal hat es Gründe, warum das eine besser geht als das andere. Um diese, rein materialorientierten Gründe geht es. Nicht um die jeweilig, individuelle Geschicklichkeit des Anglers.

 Es geht um das Auto, nicht um den Fahrer. Lenkt der Fahrer den Lotus gegen den Baum, wirds nix mit dem Renngewinn,.....is klar.

Hast du dir denn schonmal die Frage gestellt, warum (eine gute Wahl, das ist sicher) du eine Harrison und nicht deines Opas Peitsche willst. Fällt dir ein Grund ein? Und wenn die Rute "Gefühl" hat, darf man sich fragen, warum sie es hat? Warum wirft sie kleine, wie große Köder und Opas Rute tat das nicht? 

Ist ja alles Blödsinn. )

Jetzt erzähl mir nicht, dass man nach 40 Praxisjahren aufhört, sich nach dem "Warum" zu fragen. Dann trete ich in genau neun Jahren aus dem Verein. ;-)


----------



## rainer1962 (3. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Erich ich glaube nicht dass du die VHF 75 schon mal gefischt hast oder?????
Ich bin nun auch nicht gerade Anfänger und habe auch noch teilw. Opis alte Ruten im keller mit denen ich unterwegs bin.....mit denen bekomme ich keinen Fisch auf 60m gehat. mit der 75er schon!!!!!
Was die Gufis betrifft, da du schon über 40 jahre fischst, solltest du und das nehm ich auch an dass du das weißt nur in der Hitze des Gefechtes dich vielleicht etwas falsch ausgedrückt hast, wissen, dass es nicht gerade ideal ist nur eine Rute für Gufis von 10cm bis zu 20igern zu fischen. Was die 4000er Rollen betrifft, nicht jede Rolle der 4000er Klasse hat ein gewicht von 360gr, was die Ausgewogenheit betrifft....da geb ich dir recht eine sorgsam aufgebaute und auf den Angler abgestimmte Rute da machen ein paar gr mehr oder wqeniger nichts aus, da ist selbst eine ansonsten Kopflastige BP oder auch ne umgebaute kev über einen längeren Zeitraum zu fischen ohne zu ermüden. Lass Dir gesagt sein und du wirst es auch merken....für 60m brauchste dich bei der VHf nicht anzustrengen, bei anderen Ruten schon.


----------



## erich17 (3. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Reiner,

ich hab eben, weil ich in den letzten 15 Jahren NUR Sportex gefischt habe, bei MAD jetzt eine VHF75 in Auftrag gegeben. Und ich habe ihm genau erklärt, was ich bei einer Rute brauche - nicht den ganzen Firlefanz von "Schnelligkeit" usw. , nein, ich habe ihm genau gesagt wie ich mir meine Rute vorstelle. Und Robert ist einer , der a ) selbst viel genug Erfahrung hat um zu verstehen was einer meint, und b) er genau zuhört was ihm gesagt wird. Und deshalb baut er die Rute jetzt genau nach meinen Vorstellungen. Und wer meint, eine VHF 75 ist und bleibt eine VHF75, der irrt. Durch die Anzahl und vor allem die Platzierung der Ringe kann man den Blank sehr wohl beeinflussen. Und so wie ich sie will , baut er sie mir . Auf die Grösse der Ringe und deren Anzahl beeinflusst die Wurfweite ganz gewaltig. Und mein OPA seine Rute ist , wenn man bedenkt daß diese Rute weit über 35 Jahre alt ist, für damalige Verhältnisse auch so eine Art Traumrute - und mit der ist es kein Problem einen 13er Kopyto 50 Meter rauszupfeffern.

Erich17


----------



## Nomade (3. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Das ist aber schön, alle glücklich und zufrieden zu sehen.


----------



## rainer1962 (4. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Erich...
ist mir schon klar dass der Blank durch div Aufbauvarianten "beeinflusst" werden kann ;-)
ich habe auch nicht gesagt dass du mit opis Rute keine 50m Weite erreichst ;-)
in 20 jahren kann ich das mit der VHf auch noch, obwohl es da mit Sicherheit wiederum neue "Traumruten" gibt. Du wirst aber den unterschied zu den Sportex erst wirklich merken wenn du die VHF fischen wirst. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger wollte ich damit ausdrücken. Eine Sportex hat für gewisse bedingungen und Situationen mit Sicherheit ihre Vorteile, und ist auch nicht das Schlechteste was aufm markt ist. Wenn die Sportex dann noch handaufgebaut sind sind sie dann noch besser. Was aber bleibt ist dass der VHf ein sauschneller Blank ist, egal welchen Aufbau du wählst, dies ist kein Firlefanz sondern eine Tatsache die du bald schätzen wirst. In diesem Sinne bis bald.

@Nomade
wir diskutieren hier ganz sachlich um eventuell auch Vorteile daraus zu ziehen denn jeder hat eine eigene Vorstelung wie seine Traumrute auszusehen hat. 
Erich, es intressiert mich aber schon wie du sie dir Aufbauen lässt und welche Vor oder Nachteile dieser Aufbau gegenüber dem Standardbau hat. Vielleicht komme ich ja mit Deinem Aufbau noch besser zurecht!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



DozeyDragoN schrieb:


> vielen Dank schon einmal für die vielen Antworten! Kann jemand denn die 2,7m Modelle VHF 75 und die Kev 60 vergleichen?


Ich will es mal kurz versuchen (ohne die Diskussion dazu zu sehr auszuweiten, also Fakten + Erfahrungen).

Die "Kev 60" ist dann wohl die KevSpin 3054 3,00m mit WG -60g, einen Zacken stärker als der kleine Geschwisterblank 2854 2,80m mit WG -50g. KHof hat beide und fischt nur noch die lange, weil dort der "Bums" eben besser ist und für Hecht stimmt. Die 2,80 fühlt sich wesentlich weicher an, eine Rute für die Wobbler eine ganze Klasse kleiner.
Die KevPike 3055 ist was Kampfkraft, Resistenz und Biegekurve angeht der Kev4 unterlegen, hat auch weniger Material (=leichter) und eine recht dünne Stelle unterhalb der Steckung, schwere Spitze, sehr dickes Handteil im Durchmesser, was daher dünnwandig sein muß.
Sie fällt mit einer etwas inhomogenen Biegung ein wenig aus der Kev-"Panzerserie" heraus und ist eine extreme Weitwurfrute, das macht sie saugut.

Die VHF habe ich selber nur in 3,00m -45g, wobei die in dieser Länge relativ dicht an die -75g rangeht, war jedenfalls bei einem Blankvergleich nicht so viel Differenz zu spüren. Die VHF -75g reicht auch weiter herunter als die angegebenen unteren 30g, während bei der VHF 3,00m 15-45g der Range schon sehr genau stimmt, ausprobierte ordentliche 12-45g, gute 15-40g.

Beide Rutentypen (KevSpin,VHF) sind meiner Meinung nach 2 ganz schöne Extreme, jeweils für bestimmte Anwendungsfälle top. 

KevSpin:
+ armiert (dick Kevlar-Gespinst drauf), stabil, verzeiht auch einige Fehler im Handling.
- recht schwer, gegenüber der VHF auf jeden Fall
+ Gute Weitwurfbeschleunigung, etwas mehr als die VHF
+ im Verhältnis weichere Aktion, weniger Härte
+ Top Rute für mittelgroße Wobbler, auch dicke Blinker, schwer belastbar wie z.B. im Boot
+ Drillpower höher, die KevSpin verringert Puls und Aufregung ganz gewaltig. Esox >1,50m lieber an der Kev4 :g

VHF:
+ leicht, viel "moderner" im Blank
- sehr genaue Blank+Wurfaktion, in der Weite weniger als Kev
- die Zerschrotungsgefahr (bei Handling,Transport) ist eindeutig höher
+ Sehr guter Kontakt und Führung, man spürt alles viel direkter und eine solche Kohlefaser und Feeling habe ich woanders bisher nicht gefunden.
+ Die VHF kann alle Köder fischen, so als mittelprächtige Universalrute mit Spinner Blinker und noch besser Wobbler, aber ihre Topdisziplin ist GuFi und da ist sie der KevSpin meilenweit voraus, wenn man vorsichtige Beißer hat und den Grund absucht.
+ Drillpower geringer bzw. härter, die VHF erhöht Puls und Aufregung ganz gewaltig, gefühlt sind die Fische min. doppelt  so groß :g

So mit einem Satz zusammengefaßt: Die KevSpin ist die robustere Gebrauchsrute, die VHF einfach diejenige mit dem geileren Feeling.


----------



## rainer1962 (4. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ein sehr ausführliches Statement Det #6


----------



## erich17 (4. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Reiner,

nein nein, ich habs nicht böse gemeint, und hab dich sehr gut verstanden.

Det:

genau das ist es , wie man eine Rute beschreiben soll und nicht anders !!!!! Da pfeiff ich auf "Schnelligkeit" und firlefanz !!!
Das was Det sagt, trifft genau das , wie man sich aufgrund einer Beschreibung eine Rute vorstellen kann.
Ich hab sowohl die Kev Pike als auch die Kev Spin. Und besser kann man diese Ruten nicht beschreiben.

Mann, jetzt freu ich mich aber wirklich auf meine VHF 75 in 2,70m !!!!! Denn ich bisher noch keine Sportex gehabt mit der ich einen 20cm Gummi mit Gefühl fischen konnte und dann einen 10er drangehängt habe und der fühlig geführt werden konnte. Das geht mit der VHF sagt ihr alle ???? Mann der Robert soll blos zusehen daß er die Rute fertig bringt !!!!

Erich17


----------



## rainer1962 (4. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

erich vorfreude ist die schönste Freude oder wie war der Spruch, aber einen Räuber an der VHf ist ein ganz besonderes Erlebnis ;-)
da gibts eigentl. nur zwei Möglichkeiten...
entweder man liebt das Feeling oder man hasst es wenn einem die Stromschläge vom kleinen Finger bis in die zehen fahren

@ Det PN erhalten, danke für die Info!!!!
Mit den Arcs, scheint dir ja einlaufmässig zu gefallen, mach mal wie du denkst :m 
begebe mich da voll und ganz in Deine Hände


----------



## erich17 (4. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Is nur Schade daß ich die VHF nicht heute schon gehabt habe !!!!!

Heute hats nämlich bei mir nach langem mal wieder richitg geklingelt !!!!!

Hecht 101cm !!!!!!!

Gefangen auf 17er Kopyto weiss/schwarzer Rücken bestückt mit 2 Drillingen in den Flanken.

Der Drill war absolut unspektakulär. Zuerst ganz feines ruckeln in der Absinkphase - sofortiger Anhieb , dann massives Kopfschütteln, so daß ich glaubte einen grossen Zander zu haben. Er nahm 10 m Schnur -  dann war es vorbei. Er liess sich herdrillen wie so eine riesige Braxe !!! Übern Kescher gezogen - fertig. Ich hab ihn gemessen und wieder auf die Rotaugen losgelassen.

Erich17


----------



## KHof (5. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Det!
Da ist nur noch hinzuzufügen, daß die 3054 es auch verzeit, wenn man 50 gramm Blei und einen Watti draufhängt und Schollen dengelt. Die ist als Grundrute gar nicht mal so übel.
Klaus
(3054-Fan)


----------



## profifischer (5. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hallo
kann man mit der harrison vhf mit 45g wg auch 5cm gufin einigermaßen führen?
mfg manuel


----------



## rainer1962 (5. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

aber klaro Profi ;-)
dafür ist sie ja gemacht, du gehst am besten zu Fuss  zu Mad und schaust Dir alles dort mal an, der wohnt ebenfalls in Saal#h


----------



## profifischer (5. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ reiner ich war mit ihn schon zweimal beim fischen. aber er hat eine harrison immer vergessen#q. ich habe auch schon jemand mit einer harrison vhf mit 30g wg gesehen und ich habe 1 mal werfen dürfen:k.

wie siehts eigntl mit dem alu rollenhalter aus. wird der nicht kalt?
mfg manuel


----------



## bond007 (5. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Leute!Zur Zeit wird bei e-bay harrison rute angeboten.Diese Rute heisst "The Master".WG5-100gr.Momentan ist 71euro.Welche Blank würde zum bau genomen(VT oder Vhf oder...)Was denkt Ihr?


----------



## rainer1962 (5. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ profi
tja mad geht zum weibe und vergisst die Peitsche#q #q #q ,
so isser halt unser zerstreuter professor#c 
was den Aluhalter betrifft....er wird schon kälter als der normale, mir macht es aber zum bisher nichts aus, da ich eh im Winter Handschuhe anhabe.


@ bond gib mal den ebay link dass man nachschauen kann


----------



## mad (5. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus,



> ...ich war mit ihn schon zweimal beim fischen. aber er hat eine harrison immer vergessen...



weil ich zur zeit nur mit der jerkbait-rute unterwegs bin.:q 



> ich habe auch schon jemand mit einer harrison vhf mit 30g wg gesehen und ich habe 1 mal werfen dürfen.



das war aber sicher eine ausnahme, normal gibt der seine harrison nicht aus der hand. seine frau schläft seit der zeit auch schon im keller weil die rute neben ihm im bett liegt.:q 

spaß bei seite manuel,#h 
hört sich doof an ist aber leider so :c 
eine harrison fischt zur zeit ein freund, meine vhf 75gr habe ich im sommer beim wallerdrillen zerstört. (nein war kein materialfehler sondern selber schuld, hab das gemacht was man nicht machen soll beim landen.)
meine vhf 30gr habe ich verkauft, kann mir ja wieder eine bauen.
Aber:c :c :c  ich komme nicht dazu mir selber paar harrison zu bauen, ich habe nicht mal eine rute in blau:c :c :c 
sogar meine 75er vhf wo ich das spitzeteil erst wieder bauen muß hat mir börnie verkauft.

weiß nicht warum aber immer mehr wollen eine rute von mir|kopfkrat


----------



## bond007 (5. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Artikelnummer 230046617820


----------



## mad (5. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



bond007 schrieb:


> Hi Leute!.....WG5-100gr......Welche Blank würde zum bau genomen(VT oder Vhf oder...)Was denkt Ihr?



meine persönliche meinung dazu, vt oder vhf#d 
bin am 15 november eh bei harrison mal sehen was die meinen#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



bond007 schrieb:


> Artikelnummer 230046617820


Sowas wie ich bisher an VHF und VT gesehen habe ist das sicher nicht. :g 
"Sie hat ein sehr geringes Gewicht", ja wieviel denn?
Der Ausspruch "eine dicke Kevlar gewebte Matte" fällt auch ein bischen dumm auf, denn das auf dem Foto ist ziemlich sicher ein Kohlefasergespinnst ala Matrix-Carbon, Kevlar sieht ja nun mal ein wenig anders aus. Ich persönlich würde den dortigen Bekundungen nicht trauen. #d


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> Aber ich komme nicht dazu mir selber paar harrison zu bauen, ich habe nicht mal eine rute in blau


@mad
Robert, Du solltest mal einige Ruten rechtzeitig mit der Aufschrift "UNVERKÄUFLICHES MUSTER" zieren, oder so ähnlich! :m

etwa so:


----------



## erich17 (9. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Da dieser Thread schon seit 3 Tagen brach liegt , möchte ich ihn mal kurz aufwärmen :


MAD, ICH WILL MEINE RUTE !!!!!!

Erich17


----------



## Margaux (9. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> Aber:c :c :c ich komme nicht dazu mir selber paar harrison zu bauen, ich habe nicht mal eine rute in blau:c :c :c


 


erich17 schrieb:


> MAD, ICH WILL MEINE RUTE !!!!!!
> 
> Erich17


 
Armer Mad #h , 

und für mich sind auch noch drei Ruten in der Mache... 
Aber die brauche ich erst zur neuen Saison. Also Mad, für meine Ruten bitte keinen Stress... |uhoh:  

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Renkenjäger (9. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Harrison Fans

Immer diese Gewinsel nach den Ruten.Mad hier Mad da.
Wie soll der denn noch Arbeiten, wenn er immer auf Fragen im Board antworten soll? Gebt ihm doch Zeit.#d 
PS:Meine VT in 15-45g 3,05m mit güldenen Ringen usw. habe ich Gestern bekommen.Eine geile Rute!
:l 

Danke Robert


----------



## Bernhard* (9. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Renkenjäger schrieb:


> Hallo Harrison Fans
> 
> Immer diese Gewinsel nach den Ruten.Mad hier Mad da.
> Wie soll der denn noch Arbeiten, wenn er immer auf Fragen im Board antworten soll? Gebt ihm doch Zeit.#d
> ...


 
Für welches Einsatzgebiet ist die?


----------



## Saugschmerle (9. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Mad

Hallo ich bräuchte noch ein leichteres Rütchen.
Ich dachte an die VHF 9 ft 5-30 g alles in blau wie schon mal.
Natürlich nur die Komponenten,da Du eh keine Zeit hast.
Schicke Dir ne PN.

Gruß Saugschmerle


----------



## Renkenjäger (9. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Für welches Einsatzgebiet ist die?


Hallo Börnie
Danke für das Petri
Die Rute soll hoffentlich für große Seeforellen sein.:k 

Mfg
Rainer


----------



## Margaux (10. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> was ich habe ist ein 10' blank vhf 60-150gr in cobalt blau#h


 
Hallo Mad,

eine VHF 60-150gr wäre dann wohl der schwerste/stärkste Spinnblank von Harrison!? Deshalb würde er mich für das Meeresangeln in Norwegen interessieren. Gibt es diesen Blank auch in 2,70m, 10' wären zu lang.

Neben der Spinnangelei mit der Stationärrolle, würde ich auch vom treibenden Boot in Tiefen von 30m bis ca. 70m und allerhöchstens 150g schweren Pilkern fischen. Da Auswerfen über so tiefem Wasser nicht notwendig ist, würde ich bei diesem "Vertikalangeln" auf die Vorteile einer Multirolle nicht verzichten. Wie schätzt Du diesen Einsatzbereich einer VHF 150 ein? Glaubst Du, der Blank "verträgt" Ködergewichte bis 150g?

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## karpfenkuno (10. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo zusammen,

habe mich jetzt 2 Stunden begeistert durch den Thread gearbeitet.
Eine Frage blieb mir jedoch offen (vielleicht habe ich es auch nur überlesen#c ): Für GuFis ist die VHF erste Wahl, wie sieht es jedoch bei Wobblern aus, ist da die VT oder die VHF vorzuziehen?

Für ein paar Hinweise wäre ich sehr dankbar

Karpfenkuno,
der immer mehr zum Hechthelmut mutiert


----------



## Bernhard* (10. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@karpfenkuno:

VHF ist aufgrund der straffen Spitze eher als reine GuFi-Rute zu sehen. Ich hab die 30er VHF und mit der kann man aber auch gut Wobbler fischen. Bei den härteren Varianten hab ich so meine Bedenken...

Naja, Bedenken ist natürlich übertrieben. Wenn man jedoch ne 100%ige Wobbler-Rute sucht, dann auf keinen Fall VHF - da braucht man was mit einer flexiblen Spitze...


----------



## mad (10. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Hallo Mad,
> 
> eine VHF 60-150gr wäre dann wohl der schwerste/stärkste Spinnblank von Harrison!? Deshalb würde er mich für das Meeresangeln in Norwegen interessieren. Gibt es diesen Blank auch in 2,70m, 10' wären zu lang.
> 
> ...



servus volker,

die vhf 10' 60-150gr gibt es normal nicht, ich habe mir diesen blank so machen lassen da ich einige gebraucht habe zum waller-spinnfischen. für mich war da sehr wichtig das die spitze nicht zu stark wird damit der waller den köder schön einsaugen kann. das ist sehr wichtig da es sonst zu sehr vielen fehlbissen kommt.
der blank selber ist mal wieder typisch "mad", farbe cobaltblau wie meine serie schon, und die carbonwicklung im handteil fehlt grund dafür, sollte wer einen längeren kork vorne wollen wäre dies kein problem.
für deinen einsatz würde ich die vhf 9' 60-120gr nehmen oder die vt 9' 60-120gr, kommen beide spielend mit den ködern aus und sicher auch was darauf beißt.:q 
die vt 9' 75-150gr wäre nicht mehr mein ding, hat für mich nichts mehr mit einer spinnrute zu tun.




karpfenkuno schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe mich jetzt 2 Stunden begeistert durch den Thread gearbeitet.
> Eine Frage blieb mir jedoch offen (vielleicht habe ich es auch nur überlesen#c ): Für GuFis ist die VHF erste Wahl, wie sieht es jedoch bei Wobblern aus, ist da die VT oder die VHF vorzuziehen?
> ...




servus, 
und super das du dir 2 stunden zeit genommen hast.#h 
die frage wird auch immer offen bleiben, die vhf ist sicher eine der besten für gufi, aber auch ohne probleme mit wobbler zu fischen.ich persönlich fische einer vhf mit gufi und wobbler auf zander, hecht und waller ohne mehr oder weniger "aussteiger oder ausschlitzer" zu haben. 
mir gefällt die aktion und härte von der vhf einfach besser.
eine vt rute hat eine "weichere" kurve als eine vhf und geht im drill bis ins handteil (kork) zusammen. eine vhf hat mehr spitzenaktion dann wird sie sehr straff und hart.
ich persönlich würde zum zanderfischen immer eine vhf nehmen egal ob gufi oder wobbler.
zum reinen wobblerfischen ist eine vt sicher eine überlegung und der blank war und ist noch immer ein traum.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich kann auch nur sagen: meine VHF -45 macht sich sehr gut mit mittelgroßen Wobblern 12-30g (bei Spinnern+Blinkern wirds schlechter), vor allem ist die Wurfpräzision bei dieser teuersten Kunstködergattung sehr wichtig, wichtiger als extreme Weite da sie dann auch zum vertüdeln neigen und ein in den Baum gesetzter Wobbler immer höchst ärgerlich wäre, VHF hilft aber dagegen. :g

Wie mad das mit VT und WHF schreibt ist auch meine Erfahrung, genau wie die VT im Angesicht der VHF mehr zur Ersatzrute mutierte (das bessere ist des guten Feind, trifft hier haargenau zu), bei hauptsächlich Wobbler und teilweise GuFi-Einsatz. Wer straffere Ruten mag ist mit der VHF glücklicher (me ), wer geschmeidige Peitschen mag eher mit der VT. Können tun beide viel, für mein Empfinden gehen nur aufladungsfreudige Köder wie Blinker und auch Spinner viel besser an der VT.


----------



## bolli (10. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Hechthelmut
Wer Wobbler nicht nur mehr oder minder monoton einholt, sondern auch zwischendurch kräftig beschleunigt oder sogar bevorzugt twitcht, der braucht eine straffere Rute mit Rückrat!  
Dafür ist eine VHF top! (ich muss zugeben, die VT kenne ich aber nicht).


----------



## Bernhard* (10. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



bolli schrieb:


> @Hechthelmut
> Wer Wobbler nicht nur mehr oder minder monoton einholt, sondern auch zwischendurch kräftig beschleunigt oder sogar bevorzugt twitcht, der braucht eine straffere Rute mit Rückrat!
> Dafür ist eine VHF top! (ich muss zugeben, die VT kenne ich aber nicht).



Ruten mit straffen Rückrad - das stimmt, der Anhieb soll ja auch schliesslich sitzen.
Wenn man sich aber ein bisschen mehr mit den Jerk- und Twitchtechniken befasst, so wird schnell klar, dass bei einer zu harten Spitze schnell der Kontakt zum Köder verloren geht. Je härter die Spitze, desto geringer ist der Bereich der handle-baren Wobbler.
Mal ganz blöd gesagt: "Ohne Biegung kein Feeling" - ganz anders als beim direkten Köderkontakt beim GuFi-Fischen.
Jeder, der schon einmal mit einer harten Old-School-Jerkbait-Rute einen 10-cm-Jerk versucht hat zu führen weis was ich meine.


----------



## Saugschmerle (11. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@hechthelmut alias karpfenkuno

Ich fische beide Ruten, die VT und die VHF in gleicher Länge mit 
gleichem Wurfgewicht.
Die VT nehm ich vermehrt zum Wobblerfischen und mit schlanken Blinkern.
Die VHF verwende ich ausschließlich zum Gummifischen.
Beide Ruten eignen sich aber nicht gut für große,mehrteilige Wobbler.Da sind die Spitzen einfach zu straff.

Gruß Saugschmerle


----------



## KHof (11. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo!

Wie meine beiden Kollegen über mir schon schrieben, ist die VHF zum Wobblerfischen eigendlich zu hart. Da gibt es besseres, wie zum Beispiel die VT.

Klaus


----------



## Margaux (11. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus volker, für deinen einsatz würde ich die vhf 9' 60-120gr nehmen oder die vt 9' 60-120gr, kommen beide spielend mit den ködern aus und sicher auch was darauf beißt.:q


 
Hallo Robert,

die VT 9' 60-120g mit Multirollenberingung für das Light-Tackle Meeresfischen in Norwegen und das schwere Schleppangeln in Schweden habe ich ja bereits bei Dir bestellt |wavey:. Eine zweite Rute könnte ich deshalb gebrauchen, weil ich beim Light-Tackle-Angeln zwei Methoden (vom treibenden Boot) anwende:

1. Im Flachwasserbereichen bis ca. 30m Tiefe werfe ich Pilker bis max. 70g gegen die Drift des Bootes (Rolle: Stationär; Schnur: 0,35mm Mono). 
2. Bei Wassertiefen bis max. ca. 70m lasse ich Pilker bis max. 150g in die Tiefe sinken (Multirolle mit 20er Geflochtener).

Nun könnte ich die VT 120 ja idealerweise für beides anwenden (was ich ursprünglich auch vor hatte), aber ich kann ja auf dem Fjord nicht ständig die Angelrollen tauschen. Außerdem habe ich für den Rest des Urlaubes ein Problem, wenn mir fernab der Heimat meine einzige Light-Tackle-Rute zu Bruch geht... 
Deshalb die Überlegung für welche der beiden genannten Methoden welche Harrison jeweils ideal sein könnte, bzw. welche Rute die VT 120g gut ergänzen könnte??!



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> die vt 9' 75-150gr wäre nicht mehr mein ding, hat für mich nichts mehr mit einer spinnrute zu tun


 
...hm, für welchen Zweck eignet sich diese Rute denn...???, vielleicht zum Meeresangeln mit mittelschweren Pilkern in Norwegen...und zum Schleppangeln mit schweren Wobblern in Schweden... |supergri |supergri |supergri 

Grüße  
Margaux


----------



## the doctor (11. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



KHof schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Wie meine beiden Kollegen über mir schon schrieben, ist die VHF zum Wobblerfischen eigendlich zu hart. Da gibt es besseres, wie zum Beispiel die VT.
> 
> Klaus



zu hart? eher zu schnell.
Aber für mein Empfinden eignen sich schnelle Ruten wunderbar zum Fischen mit Wobblern. Labelige, schwabelige, weiche Ruten, eignen sich kaum zum Kunstköderangeln. Karpfenfischer können diese vielleicht noch gebrauchen um ihre Montagen auf über 100m zu befördern. Um den nötigen Köderkontakt zu haben, ist es eigentlich besser einen schnellen Blank zu wählen. Durch die verschiedenen Wg-Klassen kann man dann seine Rute den Ködern anpassen.
Ich käme eigentlich auch nicht auf die Idee meine <10cm Wobbler mit meiner VHF75 zu fischen. Tu ich aber, da Mad noch meine Skelletor hat|supergri
Obwohl, feinfühlig und sensibel ist die VHF75 dennoch#6


----------



## mad (11. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus volker,

habs nicht vergessen und dein vt- blank steht schon neben mir.#6 
wenn du wirklich noch eine rute willst dann die vhf 9' 60-120gr mit stationäraufbau.
ich fische mit der auf waller und habe ja schon paar gefangen, die packt das spielend für deine zwecke.:q 
wegen der vt-150gr,
bin sicher ein harrison fan aber bei den blank#d #d #d 
keine ahnung was die mit der wollten aber sicher nicht mehr spinnfischen. von der vt 120gr zur vt 150gr sind welten.


> ...hm, für welchen Zweck eignet sich diese Rute denn...???,


|kopfkrat abschleppstange fürs auto, zeltstange .....|kopfkrat 



			
				Saugschmerle schrieb:
			
		

> Beide Ruten eignen sich aber nicht gut für große,mehrteilige Wobbler.Da sind die Spitzen einfach zu straff.



da bin ich aber andere meinung.
fischte davor alle vt's bis die vhf kam, seit der zeit fast zu 99% nur noch diese ruten.


----------



## Margaux (11. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus volker, wenn du wirklich noch eine rute willst dann die vhf 9' 60-120gr mit stationäraufbau.
> ich fische mit der auf waller und habe ja schon paar gefangen, die packt das spielend für deine zwecke.:q


 
Hm Robert...,

da bringst Du mich ja wieder ins Grübeln...|uhoh: ;+. Eine VHF 120g für' s schwere Spinnangeln mit Stationär hätte ja auch was. Nicht nur für Norwegen, bei uns am Niederrhein werden von Jahr zu Jahr mehr Waller gefangen...

Wir telefonieren ja in Kürze wegen der VHF 3,20m für MeFo und der Tusk für Barsche, da können wir das Thema vertiefen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## bassking (11. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich aber ein bisschen mehr mit den Jerk- und Twitchtechniken befasst, so wird schnell klar, dass bei einer zu harten Spitze schnell der Kontakt zum Köder verloren geht.
> 
> Aha- und warum sind dann Jerkruten deutlich härter, als übliche Jigruten?
> 
> ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Saugschmerle schrieb:
			
		

> Beide Ruten eignen sich aber nicht gut für große,mehrteilige Wobbler.Da sind die Spitzen einfach zu straff.


Das ist relativ, meine 3m haben sicher zuviel Dampf, das kann ich bei den langen Stangen aber gut durch Fingerbremsen an der Rolle regeln, die kurzen bauchigen Wobbler-S fliegen auch so gut und tüdelfrei, erst eine 2,40m Rute ist im direkten Vergleich ermittelt soviel langsamer, daß die Überschlagsneigung fast weg ist.



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> da bin ich aber andere meinung.


Ich auch. Die sind zwar nicht die Ultimo-Wobblerruten, aber im Sinne einer Universalrute können die das eben schon, die VT würde ich auch als echte Universalrute bezeichnen wollen.


----------



## rainer1962 (12. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> bassking;1351287Aha- und warum sind dann Jerkruten deutlich härter, als übliche Jigruten?
> 
> Zum Jerken braucht man meines Wissens nach brettharte Ruten.
> 
> ...


 
stimmt nicht!
Du bist da noch auf dem Stand von 2004!
Multis werden aufgrund der Ködergewichte und der damit entstehenden Belastung eingesetzt. Eina Statio hält Gewichte von großen Jerks auf Dauer nicht stand. Die Besenstiele (z,b, Fox, gelle burn#6 ) werden heute nur noch bedingt genommen. Jeder der einen solchen Besenstiel gefischt hat und dann z.b. mal eine Jig and Worm fischt, wird den Unterschied merken. Entscheidend ist das Rückrad der Rute und natürlich eine schnelle und sensible Spitze. im übrigen ist gerade beim werfen mit Multi eine harte Rute NICHT gerade von Vorteil, da der Wurfablauf ein ganz anderer ist. Ich nehme aber mal an du weisst das und kennst dich mit Multicombos aus#6


----------



## Bernhard* (12. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



bassking schrieb:


> Aha- und warum sind dann Jerkruten deutlich härter, als übliche Jigruten?
> 
> Zum Jerken braucht man meines Wissens nach brettharte Ruten.
> 
> ...



Na dann kuck Dir ma ne Illex Jig&Worm oder die in Kürze auf den Markt kommenden Jerk-Ruten von jerkbait.com an.

Ich sag nur "Besenstiel ade!!" |rolleyes


----------



## karpfenkuno (12. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo zusammen,

danke für Eure detaillierte Auskünfte. 
Momentan sieht es danach aus, dass ich die kalten Winterabende mit dem Bau eine VT 45 und einer VHF 75 verkürzen werden.

beste Grüße
karpfenkuno


----------



## KHof (12. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Nein Doctor.
Ich meine hart.

Vergleich einfach mal spezielle Wobblerruten mit den Harrisons, dann merkst du den Unterschied.

Klaus


----------



## Margaux (13. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

So Leute,

jetzt müssen sich die Zander im Neusser Rhein und Umgebung warm anziehen :g . Nicht deshalb weil wir schon den ersten Nachtfrost hatten, sondern weil sie heute geliefert wurde, meine neue GuFi-Zanderrute

*Harrison VHF 2,70m 15-45g* :l 

Die Rute wurde wie immer von Robert top aufgebaut, absolut super!!!! Die Rute in cobaldblau ist zusammen mit meiner silberfarbenen Ryobi Zauber ein optischer Traum :k.

Die VHF fühlt sich suuperschnell an. Zudem spürt man im Handteil jede Bewegung der Rute. Ich bin gespannt auf den ersten Praxistest und den Vergleich zu meiner VT 75.

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Margaux (13. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Nun hätte ich vor lauter Begeisterung wegen meiner neuen Harrison fast vergessen, um Eure Meinung zum gerade viel diskutierten Thema "VT oder VHF" zu fragen:



AngelDet schrieb:


> für mein Empfinden gehen nur aufladungsfreudige Köder wie Blinker und auch Spinner viel besser an der VT.


 


			
				Margaux schrieb:
			
		

> weil ich beim Light-Tackle-Angeln (Meeresangeln) zwei Methoden (vom treibenden Boot) anwende: 1. Im Flachwasserbereichen bis ca. 30m Tiefe werfe ich Pilker bis max. 70g gegen die Drift des Bootes (Rolle: Stationär; Schnur: 0,35mm Mono). ...


 
Da Pilker noch wesentlich aufladungsfreudiger als Blinker sind, hieße das, hierfür wäre eine VT deutlich zu bevorzugen?? Andererseits soll die VHF feinfühliger sein, was bei einem in bis zu 30m Wassertiefe geführten Köder ein unschätzbarer Vorteil sein kann. So habe ich für das Spinnfischen auf Dorsch vom Ostseekutter (mit Pilker, aber bitte kein Pilkangeln!!) die richtige, feinfühlige Rute bisher noch nicht gefunden. Ich bin mittlerweile davon überzeugt, daß der Fangerfolg bei dieser Angelmethode wesentlich davon abhängt, wie man die Köderführung spürt. Was meint Ihr... VT oder VHF... 

Danke und Gruß,
Margaux


----------



## mad (13. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus,

ist doch ganz einfach.|wavey: 
ich schicke dir meine vhf 60-120gr dann kannst die fischen und testen.#6 
(brauch die aber wieder bis mai dann gehts ab wieder auf waller)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Da Pilker noch wesentlich aufladungsfreudiger als Blinker sind, hieße das, hierfür wäre eine VT deutlich zu bevorzugen??


Wieso das denn? also das Weitwerfen steht da doch nicht so im Vordergrund, das sensible Führen jedoch. ergo: Advantage VHF 

Wie sich das in der Klasse der "dicken Bertas" wirklich verhält, kann ich auch nicht sagen, meiner Erfahrung nach kann man nicht alles einfach so von den mittleren "normalen" Ruten übertragen, das vermeiden echter Besenstiele wurde ja schon angesprochen. 
Da ist ein Ausprobierangebot natürlich super. #6

@mad: sowas wie den obigen Kennzeichnungsvorschlag aber nicht vergessen!


----------



## Margaux (14. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> ist doch ganz einfach.|wavey:
> ich schicke dir meine vhf 60-120gr dann kannst die fischen und testen.#6
> (brauch die aber wieder bis mai dann gehts ab wieder auf waller)


 
Hallo Mad,

da sage ich doch: super, das ist ein Vorschlag #6. Wenn Du mir die VHF zusammen mit meiner bestellten VT schickst, kann ich direkt vergleichen (und die Versandkosten fallen nicht doppelt an...).



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist ein Ausprobierangebot natürlich super. #6 @mad: sowas wie den obigen Kennzeichnungsvorschlag aber nicht vergessen!


 
AngelDet, mußte das jetzt sein, bei Gefallen hätte ich die Rute erst gar nicht mehr zurückgeschickt :g |muahah: |muahah: ... 

Vielen Dank und Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Margaux
Das müßt ihr ja letztlich so halten, daß alle zufrieden sind. #h 

Ist ja interessant: Du hast dann demnächst die gleiche VHF+VT Kombination wie ich, nur einen Fuß kürzer. Bin ja mal gespannt, ob die Unterschiede da genauso sichtbar+fühlbar sind.




Margaux schrieb:


> Die Rute in cobaldblau ist zusammen mit meiner silberfarbenen Ryobi Zauber ein optischer Traum :k.


Wieso ist denn deine Zauber silber? Das Titan-blau-grau (oder wie auch immer ) paßt doch noch viel besser! #6

Das führt mich dann zu der für mich schon länger mal aufkommenden Frage der Farbkombinationen:
Für mich schaut es im Moment so aus, daß folgende (ausprobierte) Kombinationen besonders lecker sind:

1.) Rute kobaltblau + Rolle Titan-blau-grau, Ryobi Zauber oder auch die Shimano TwinPower F
2.) Rute kohle-schwarz, rote ruby-Wicklungen, mit rubin-roter RedArc.
3.) Grüne Ruten mit silbener BlueArc, Applause, Stella etc.
3b.) besonders die Sportex Kev "Hechtmaschengrüne" mit der silbernen. 

Ne heller grüne mit ner roten Rolle sind schlimm aus. #t 
Das dunkle Sportex KevGrün mit ner roten Rolle geht gerade, sieht aber nicht schön aus. Ne rote Rolle an ner kobaldblauen Rute ist auch nicht schön. Die rote Rolle dagegen an einer rotbraunen Rute wie der VT sieht genial anders aus.
Ne silberne Rolle geht harmonisch an allen Ruten, sieht auch zu blau ganz gut aus, aber nicht so fein wie das Titan-blau-grau, das ist noch einer Nummer besser.
Ne silberne Rolle an ner kohleschwarzen Rute mit schwarzen Wicklungen sieht sehr trist aus.
(Meine Meinung zu den Farben )

Wollte da ja schon mal gerne Fotos und mehr zu machen, aber die Zeit |rolleyes


----------



## Margaux (14. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> @Margaux
> Das müßt ihr ja letztlich so halten, daß alle zufrieden sind. #h


 
@AngelDet, selbstredend !!! Sobald ich die VHF ausgiebig :q  getest habe, bekommt Robert sie zum Wallerfischen zurück - oder er baut sich eine neue und verkauft mir seinen alten Wallerstengel |muahah:. Nein Spaß beseite, ich werde drei meiner Meeresangeln bei drei...zwei...eins anbieten. Wenn ich sie alle verkaufe, werde ich bei Mad eine VHF 120 auch ohne vorherigen Test ordern (aber bitte Mad nicht verraten #h ). 




AngelDet schrieb:


> Wieso ist denn deine Zauber silber? Das Titan-blau-grau (oder wie auch immer ) paßt doch noch viel besser! #6


 
@AngelDet: Meine Ryobi ist meines Erachtens dunkel-silber, vielleicht heißt es aber Titan-grau... |kopfkrat ?? Wie dem auch sei, als ich die Zauber gekauft habe, waren mir kobaldblaue Harrisons noch nicht bekannt  . Diese Kombo ist nichtsdestotrotz eine Augenweide :k 

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Finde gerade meine Bilder hier nicht im Board, aber das von Hardi paßt hier sehr gut (wenn auch etwas dunkel):




http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=990089&postcount=161
Die rechte ist halt silber. 

Für die VT könnte ich dann noch die rote Variante empfehlen!


----------



## mad (14. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Det schrieb:
			
		

> @mad: sowas wie den obigen Kennzeichnungsvorschlag aber nicht vergessen!



der vorschlag von dir kam leider zu spät, das war meine erste vhf 9' 75gr und die hat sich börnie sein cousin geschnappt.



			
				Margaux schrieb:
			
		

> Sobald ich die VHF ausgiebig   getest habe, bekommt Robert sie zum Wallerfischen zurück - oder er baut sich eine neue und verkauft mir seinen alten Wallerstengel....



sorry der alte wallerstengel ist leider nicht verkäuflich#d 
grund dafür, die rute hat ein längeres spitzenteil von ca. 10cm das gerade zum waller-spinnfischen für mich sehr wichtig ist.


----------



## Margaux (14. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> sorry der alte wallerstengel ist leider nicht verkäuflich#d
> grund dafür, die rute hat ein längeres spitzenteil von ca. 10cm das gerade zum waller-spinnfischen für mich sehr wichtig ist.


 
Hej Mad,

war doch nur ein Spaß :m. Wenn, lasse ich mir selbstverständlich von Dir eine genau auf meine Bedürfnisse abgestimmte "Sea Spin" :k aufbauen, ist doch klar...#6  

@AngelDet: also ich habe definitiv eine silberne und keine graue Zauber... paßt aber wie ich finde wunderbar zu kobaltblau!

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## mad (14. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Hej Mad,
> 
> war doch nur ein Spaß :m. Wenn, lasse ich mir selbstverständlich von Dir eine genau auf meine Bedürfnisse abgestimmte "Sea Spin" :k aufbauen, ist doch klar...#6



weiß ich doch#6 
kenne ja deine wünsche schon.|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> @AngelDet: also ich habe definitiv eine silberne und keine graue Zauber... paßt aber wie ich finde wunderbar zu kobaltblau!


Das irritiert mich denn aber, falls sie wie die rechte aussieht |kopfkrat wäre das dann eine Spro 9400, vlt. mit einer Zauber-Spule drauf? Auf der Rolle steht ja nicht sonderlich viel. Oder gabs da mal eine Nullserie in der Applause-Farbe? Kannst Du mal ein Foto machen, wo man Spule, Kurbel und Rollenheck erkennen kann?
man lernt ja nie aus


----------



## Margaux (14. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das irritiert mich denn aber, falls sie wie die rechte aussieht |kopfkrat wäre das dann eine Spro 9400, vlt. mit einer Zauber-Spule drauf? Auf der Rolle steht ja nicht sonderlich viel. Oder gabs da mal eine Nullserie in der Applause-Farbe? Kannst Du mal ein Foto machen, wo man Spule, Kurbel und Rollenheck erkennen kann?
> man lernt ja nie aus


 
@AngelDet, vielleicht bin ja auf dem völlig falschen Dampfer |uhoh: . Ich schaue mir die Rolle heute abend zu Hause an und berichte dann, ob sie nun eher silber oder eher grau ist. Wenn sie silber ist, schicke ich Dir ein Foto#6 

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Margaux (14. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@AngelDet, die Ryobi Zauber ist weder silber (wie komme ich bloß darauf |kopfkrat ???) noch grau wie im Katalog, sondern eher messing braun... ;+


----------



## erich17 (14. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo alle zusammen.

Bezüglich der Rollen hab ich da noch ein paar Fragen an Euch.

Vorher wurde auch mal die Twin Power 4000 erwähnt. Ich habe letztes mal im inet gestöbert, und da fand sich ein Händler, der sehr genaue Statements zu den Shimano Rollen in der Produktbeschreibung abgab. Er meinte, daß die Twin Power für geflochtene Schnüre und schwerere Gummifische nicht so gut geeihnet sei wie die Technium 4000 mgs.

Bezüglich der Ryobi Zauber hab ich noch eine Frage. Ich fische ja die SPRO 9400 Blue Arc ( die es jetzt anscheinend nicht mehr gibt ????????? ). Worin besteht der Unterschied zur Ryobi ? Keiner oder ? Ausser dem Namen natürlich.

Ich möchte mir für meine neue VHF 75 in Kobalt Blau eine SUPER Rolle kaufen. ( Eine Edelrute verdient auch eine Edelrolle !!!) Shimano hat nur 2500 was zu klein ist , oder 4000er Rollen, was mir zu gross ist. DAIWA bietet da genau den Kompromiss mit 3000 oder 3500ern . Ich hätte mir die Certate 3500 vorgemerkt (in diesem schönen Blau !!!). Was haltet ihr von der Certate 3500 ?

Erich17


----------



## the doctor (14. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



erich17 schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir für meine neue VHF 75 in Kobalt Blau eine SUPER Rolle kaufen. ( Eine Edelrute verdient auch eine Edelrolle !!!) Shimano hat nur 2500 was zu klein ist , oder 4000er Rollen, was mir zu gross ist. DAIWA bietet da genau den Kompromiss mit 3000 oder 3500ern . Ich hätte mir die Certate 3500 vorgemerkt (in diesem schönen Blau !!!). Was haltet ihr von der Certate 3500 ?
> 
> Erich17



Hallo Erich (und det|wavey
Zur Certate kann ich nichts sagen.
Stand aber anfang des Jahres vor der gleichen Entscheidung. Hatte eine TP 4000FA. Allerdings war sie mir dann doch zu groß und zu wuchtig. Habe sie dann verkauft und mir eine 3000er Daiwa Fuego gekauft. War ein schickes leichtes Röllchen. Allerdings ist sie mir nach 2 Monaten kaputt gegangen.
Nun Habe ich seit 3 Wochen eine 300er Infinityq und bin (bis jetzt) regelrecht begeistert. Wirklich eine Top Rolle. Genau passend zur Rute und perfekt ausbalanciert. 
Die Fuego war schlecht, die TP war gut, aber die Infinity finde ich echt am besten. (bis jetzt):q
An deiner Stelle würde ich mir aber ne 3000er Rolle zulegen.Reicht vollkommen aus#6


----------



## Noob-Flyer (14. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



the doctor schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle würde ich mir aber ne 3000er Rolle zulegen.Reicht vollkommen aus#6



Jep, vor allem, weil diese von der Schnurfassung her gesehen größer sind als 4000er Shimano Modelle. 3000er Daiwa ist nicht gleich einer 4000er Shimano|wavey: 

Wenn alles klappt gehöre ich wohl nächstes Jahr auch zu den Harrisonblankfans#6


----------



## ivo (14. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Zitat von *erich17*
> _
> Ich möchte mir für meine neue VHF 75 in Kobalt Blau eine SUPER Rolle kaufen. ( Eine Edelrute verdient auch eine Edelrolle !!!) Shimano hat nur 2500 was zu klein ist , oder 4000er Rollen, was mir zu gross ist. DAIWA bietet da genau den Kompromiss mit 3000 oder 3500ern . Ich hätte mir die Certate 3500 vorgemerkt (in diesem schönen Blau !!!). Was haltet ihr von der Certate 3500 ?
> 
> Erich17_


Hallo,

Was haltet Ihr von der Penn Slammer? Die soll ja unverwüstlich sein.


----------



## Bernhard* (15. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Erich:

Hab seit kurzem die 3000er Certate (nicht auf VHF sondern BP). Die reicht von der Grösse locker!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> @AngelDet, die Ryobi Zauber ist weder silber (wie komme ich bloß darauf |kopfkrat ???) noch grau wie im Katalog, sondern eher messing braun... ;+


Siehste #6 , ich habs nur etwas anders genannt (titan like), das ist schon eine witzige (veränderliche ) Farbe. 
Auf deinem 2.Bild sieht man ja sehr schön, wie die mit dem blauen Halter harmoniert (funkelt :k ). Ich finde, einfach eine tolle Farbe zum blau und man hat z.B. nicht das Problem wie mit einer blauen Daiwa, daß die Blautöne sich beissen könnten (soll ja vorkommen sowas )


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@the doctor
Jetzt bist Du ja angekommen! #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



ivo schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von der Penn Slammer? Die soll ja unverwüstlich sein.


Die Rolle ist sicherlich nicht schlecht, nur:
Wenn man sich sozusagen über Formel-1 Ruten  und die passenden Rollen dazu unterhält, dann stellt man auch schnell fest, daß eine feine Ryobi, Daiwa oder Shimano doch was ganz anderes sind, von der Technik her. Auf klein und leicht getrimmt, klasse Schnurverlegung, ausgetüftelte Bügel, super Schnurlaufröllchen und tüdelfreie Übergänge, Auflauf+Umschlagbremsen, extrem kleine aber leistungsfähige Bremsen an Spulen mit TiN-Kanten.

In der Klasse kann eine Slammer einfach nicht mithalten. Deswegen hat Penn ja wohl auch einen Clone der Ryobi Zauber eingekauft, wer sie also nicht mit Ryobi oder Spro Label will, kann sie auch mit Penn Label bekommen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



erich17 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der Certate 3500 ?


10407-300 CERTATE 3000  4.8:1  185m/0,30  285g
10407-350 CERTATE 3500  4.8:1  220m/0,30  360g

Zu ner 2,70 VHF -75 paßt doch die 3000 viel besser.
Die 3500er würde an ne schwere -120 oder größer besser passen. Die hat ja das gleiche Gewicht wie die 4000er Certate oder Shimano RA/FA.


----------



## Margaux (15. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wenn man sich sozusagen über Formel-1 Ruten  und die passenden Rollen dazu unterhält, dann stellt man auch schnell fest, daß eine feine Ryobi, Daiwa oder Shimano doch was ganz anderes sind, von der Technik her.


 
Da wir gerade beim Thema Rollen für unsere "Formel-1 Harrisons" sind: Mad baut mir ja noch zwei Ruten für' s leichte Fischen auf Barsche und Forellen auf. Hierfür fehlt mir noch eine passende Rolle in 2500er Größe. Gedacht hatte ich eigentlich an eine Ryobi, da ich deren Preis-Leistungsverhältnis excellent finde. Eine Daiwa Infinity-Q scheint ja auch super zu sein, kostet aber nahezu das Dreifache. Wie ist dieser Preissprung zu erklären, den ich - wenn ich an die sehr guten Ryobis denke - eigentlich nicht bereit bin zu bezahlen... es sei, denn es gibt dafür wirklich gute Gründe...?   



			
				 AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> (titan like), das ist schon eine witzige (veränderliche ) Farbe.
> Auf deinem 2.Bild sieht man ja sehr schön, wie die mit dem blauen Halter harmoniert (funkelt :k ). Ich finde, einfach eine tolle Farbe zum blau


 
@AngelDet, genau genau, sieht einfach ganz klasse aus :l 

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> es sei, denn es gibt dafür wirklich gute Gründe...?


Vorschlag: Gibt da gerade einen aktuellen Thread zum Rollenthema, und da treiben sich ziemlich die gleichen Leute rum: 
Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=45529
Mein Vorschlag wäre die Vergleichsfrage Ryobi-Daiwa dort nochmal hin zu tragen/verschieben, dann schreibe ich auch gerne episch dazu 

Gab schon Threads, wo über Rollendiskussionen als Spam geschimpft wurde - auch auf mich  
:q :m


----------



## Margaux (15. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Vorschlag: Gibt da gerade einen aktuellen Thread zum Rollenthema, und da treiben sich ziemlich die gleichen Leute rum:
> Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=45529
> Mein Vorschlag wäre die Vergleichsfrage Ryobi-Daiwa dort nochmal hin zu tragen/verschieben, dann schreibe ich auch gerne episch dazu
> ...


 
@AngelDet, hier geht es ja prinzipiell um die Rollen, die perfekt zu unseren Harrisons passen - Farbe, Balance etc.

Gut, aber ich ziehe meine Frage zum Vergleich Ryobi - Daiwa zurück - da geht es dann wirklich nicht mehr primär um die Harrison-Blanks  - und bin auf Deine epischen Ausführungen dazu in einem anderen Thread gespannt...

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Bernhard* (15. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> @AngelDet, *hier geht es ja prinzipiell um die Rollen, die perfekt zu unseren Harrisons passen - Farbe,* Balance etc.
> 
> Gut, aber ich ziehe meine Frage zum Vergleich Ryobi - Daiwa zurück - da geht es dann wirklich nicht mehr primär um die Harrison-Blanks  - und bin auf Deine epischen Ausführungen dazu in einem anderen Thread gespannt...
> 
> ...


 
Die Daiwa Certate wär in nem schönen Blau! |rolleyes


----------



## rainer1962 (15. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

also Leute hier mal was aus meinem Erfahrungsschatz:
Gefischt habe ich eigentllich alles auf den Harrisons.
Von Blue über Red, Q, Certate und Stellas.........
also mein Statement:
eine 2000er Daiwa/Arc oder ne Shimano 2500er für die WG-45gr. ist ideal (ausgewogenheit und optik). 
WG-75gr: 
eine 3000er Daiwa bzw. eine 4000er Arc/Stella ist hier die richtige Rolle (zw.280-310gr). Die Daiwa in 3500 ist zu groß und zu schwer!!! wirkt zu klobig.
Nun zu dem fischen selbst.
Welche Rolle man sich zulegt ist letztendlich geschmacksache. Ich werde hier KEINEN Erfahrungsbericht abgeben, da mir die Stellas am liebsten sind und somit mein Eindruck nicht objektiv ist. Jede dieser Rollen egal ob Arc, Q, Certate oder Stella hat ihre Vor UND Nachteile!!!!!Von daher ist es eine Bauchentscheidung und auch ne optische Entscheidung, je nachdem welche Rolle einem besser gefällt und vielleicht auch wie dick oder dünn der geldbeutel zur Zeit ist.
Nur lasst mir von den neuen TPs die Finger weg!!!! Dann lieber ne Infinity!!!! Damit seid ihr besser bedient!!!!


----------



## erich17 (15. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Super !!! 

Eigentlich wurde aber nur 1 Fragen von meinen zweien beantwortet.

Also hier nochmals: Gibts es zwischen meiner Blue Arc 9400 und der Ryobi Zauber 4000 eigentlich ausser dem Namen und der Farbe einen Unterschied? Die Ryobi ist doch eine reine SPRO oder nicht?

Erich17


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Also, Name, Farbe und noch die Kurbel (incl. Verschraubung) ! :m 
Die Spros sind aber OEM-Ware von Ryobi (dem Hersteller), nicht anders herum


----------



## mad (15. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus,

jetzt gebe ich auch mal meinen senf zur rolle dazu.|wavey: 
ich fische nur shimano rollen, auch wenn angeblich die neue fb serie nicht mehr so gut sein soll. ich persönlich finde diese rollen noch immer super und optisch gefallen sie mir auch am besten.:l 


			
				Margaux schrieb:
			
		

> Da wir gerade beim Thema Rollen für unsere "Formel-1 Harrisons" sind....


also, ein formel-1 wagen hat auch keine stahlfelgen drauf.|muahah: |muahah: 

komme gerade vom "Meister Harrison" zurück,#h
kurz um, war wie immer super und ich später paar tausend € leichter.
im groben bleibt und kommt nichts neues, warum auch eine vhf zu überbieten wird so schnell nicht gehen.:m 
bis auf paar sonderwünsche von mir.:q :q :q 

die *vhf harrison serie in cobaltblau* gibts weiter#h 
und "nur" bei mads-rutenbau!!!!:q 

was ich ab januar habe ist die *Harrison VHF 9' 60-120gr in Cobaltblau *

werde im dezember neue testblanks bekommen, sollte was gutes dabei sein wie ich es mir vorstelle dann kommt was richtig feines raus. 
mehr info wenn ich die blanks habe.

noch was,
angeblich will fuji nächstes jahr die Gold Cermet Ringe nicht mehr herstellen. (wurde mir so gesagt#c )
wer also überlegt ob gold cermet ringe bitte mir rechtzeitig sagen, kann bis mitte dezember noch bestellen.
was dann kommt keine ahnung.


----------



## Noob-Flyer (15. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

War für mich auch was dabei#t


----------



## Margaux (15. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> also, ein formel-1 wagen hat auch keine stahlfelgen drauf.|muahah: |muahah:


 
Hej Mad, dann hast Du also Gummirollen auf Deinen Harrisons |muahah: |muahah: Ach ja, ich vergaß: Du angelst ja ausschließlich Shimano, das erklärt alles |muahah: |muahah: |muahah: 




			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> komme gerade vom "Meister Harrison" zurück,#h was ich ab januar habe ist die *Harrison VHF 9' 60-120gr in Cobaltblau *


 
Mensch Mad, 

mußte das jetzt sein... |uhoh: . Du weißt doch genau, daß Du damit bei mir ins Schwarze triffst... Eine *Harrison VHF 9' 60-120gr *"Sea Spin"* in Cobaltblau*, da kann ich doch nicht widerstehen :l :l :l :c 

Bin auch gespannt zu erfahren, was es bezüglich Tusk, Interceptor (in 2,40m ??) und VHF 3,20 (ggf. auch in cobaltblau ??) Neues gibt... Bezüglich meiner Bestellung wollten wir ja eh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## rainer1962 (15. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

bei der TP muss ich dir leider wiedersprechen Robert, die ist bei weitem nicht mehr was sie mal war. Als nachfolger der TP gibts jetzt die Aspire, man könnte die Aspire FA auch ne Stella light oder ne getunte TP nennen, die wird irgendwo zwischen den beiden liegen
guckst du:
http://fish.shimano-eu.com/catalog/...8474395181626&bmUID=1163614995939&bmLocale=de


----------



## rainer1962 (15. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

p.s. gefischt habe ich sie natürlich NOCH  nicht. (kommt 2007) Da aber bald wieder ne neue Rute ins Haus kommt werd ich die mal ins Auge fassen, allerdings weiß ich die Größe noch nicht, da ich die Rute erst mal in die Hand nehemen muss. Die Rute kenne ich nur ausm Internet und USA Foren#6


----------



## karpfenkuno (15. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo zusammen,

im Unterschied zu den meisten von Euch, bin ich bei der Suche nach Blanks zuerst auf MAD's Homepage gestossen, bevor ich das Board gelesen habe. Einem ersten Telefonat folgte ein kurzer Ausflug nach Saal und der erster Blank war gekauft.:g 

Im Gespräch hat mich MAD auf dieses Board aufmerksam gemacht, es folgte ein zweistündiges Studium der 80+x Seiten hier und ein weiterer Ausflug nach Saal. :q 
Seitdem bin ich absolut überzeugter Harrison-Fan:k 
Der 2. Ausflug endete mit einem Tusk-Blank, 8', 5-20gr, sowie drei Harrisons VHF-Blanks in 7,5' 30gr blau (zum Watfischen), 10', 45gr schwarz (sonst verwechselt man all die blauen Ruten:q ) und 10' 75gr in blau.

Mit allen diesen Ruten, so sie mal aufgebaut sind, decke ich - mit Ausnahme vom Waller - die komplette Süsswasserraubfischpalette ab und kann meine alten Sportex und House of Brunner -Ruten in Rente schicken.

Momentan habe ich zwei Probleme|kopfkrat 
1. Welche Garnfarbe, ggf. mit Zierrand zu welcher Rute? Wie sehen dann eure Ruten aus?
2. Wie beruhige ich meine Frau:l , die einerseits nicht sonderlich begeistert ist über die Ausgabe#c . Die andererseits aber auch nicht sonderlich darüber begeistert sein wird, wenn ich stunden- und tagelang im Keller verschwinde, damit die Ruten alle fertig werden bis ins Frühjahr.

so long
karpfenkuno,
ein weiterer überzeugter VHF-Anhänger.


----------



## hechtonaut (15. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

so und nun mein senf zum thema rollen

meine letzte woche erhaltene blaue vhf 75g von mad hab ich mir mit folgender rolle bestückt:

http://www.japantackle.com/Daiwa_reels/Daiwa_Exist.htm

hab das ding in der 2508 größe in japan bestellt und es war 1 woche später bei mir. mit zoll ca 370 euros glaube ich
erster fisch wie aus dem harrison wettbewerb bekannt gleich ein 116er hecht
das gewicht von 190 g wird wohl von keiner rolle dieser größe übertroffen. in verbindung mit der vhf 75 eine absolute traumkombi.
anscheinend kommt das modell im nächsten jahr auch etwas größer raus. absolutes sahnstück mit dem dicken bügel bekannt von der infinity q /certate. fische auch ne certate 3000 welche im vergleich ziemlich schwer daherkommt.

gekauft hab ich die rolle aber hier:
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-In-Box-Daiw...ryZ36147QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

versand ist frei, bezahlt mit paypal. eine woche später war sie mit tracking nummer (zum mitverfolgen) bei mir. aufgrund des schlechten dollarkurses sehr interessant 

hier bietet sie übrigens ein deutscher händler zu 799 euros an:

http://www.angelcenter-voegler.de/product_info.php?products_id=1859


----------



## Noob-Flyer (15. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> p.s. gefischt habe ich sie natürlich NOCH  nicht. (kommt 2007)



Also eine Shimano Aspire liegt bei unserem Händler schon im Schrank. Soll satte 379€ kosten...


----------



## Bernhard* (16. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@hechtonat:

Die Exist hatte ich auch schon in der Hand - die habe ich dann aufgrund ihres geringen Gewichtes dann wieder gaaaaanz langsam zurück in den Schrank gelegt  |supergri 
Ist aber schon ne Wahnsinns-Rolle! #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



karpfenkuno schrieb:


> Momentan habe ich zwei Probleme|kopfkrat
> 1. Welche Garnfarbe, ggf. mit Zierrand zu welcher Rute? Wie sehen dann eure Ruten aus?
> 2. Wie beruhige ich meine Frau:l , die einerseits nicht sonderlich begeistert ist über die Ausgabe#c . Die andererseits aber auch nicht sonderlich darüber begeistert sein wird, wenn ich stunden- und tagelang im Keller verschwinde, damit die Ruten alle fertig werden bis ins Frühjahr.


Mit den Farbabstimmungen hatte ich das ja gerade angestoßen. Zu schwarz paßt meinem Empfinden nach gut schwarz, gold, weinrot oder rubinrot. Ein x-rot mit Gold ist einfach top. hängt aber ein bischen von der verwendenten Rolle ab, bei mir mit roter keine Frage.
Zu einer blauen kann man das nach meinem Empfinden genau alles vergessen, kein rot und grün, gold sieht auch nicht so gut aus wie silber dazu, Hauptfarbe ein anderes möglichst dunkelblau (+silber) oder ein hell/mittelgrau. Schwarz ist trist auf einem blauen Blank. Farben wie braun, rosa, lila/violett disqualifizieren sich für mich #t 

Zum Probem mit der vereinsamten Frau: Laß sie möglichst (mal) mitmachen, also die Fadenspinnnereinen (Die Garne sehen doch sehr schön aus) liegen ihnen eigentlich auch, und wenn sie mitdrehen oder was selber mitgemacht haben, ist die innere Beteiligung und der Erfolgsstolz gegeben, Du gewinnst dabei. Muß ja nicht die ganze Zeit dabei sein  Kenne jemanden der das Konzept erfolgreich durchgezogen hat #6 #h , und meine Frau und meine Tochter machen auch mal gerne mit!
Und wenn die Frau z.B. sitzt und strickt, kann man sehr gut selber "stricken" (wickeln) usw., natürlich irgendwo im selben Raum, dazu muß man allerdings die entsprechende Wohnraumbastellizenz haben! :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Die Exist hatte ich auch schon in der Hand - die habe ich dann aufgrund ihres geringen Gewichtes dann wieder gaaaaanz langsam zurück in den Schrank gelegt


Also mir wäre sie entschieden zu leicht, daß paßt doch von der Balance her gar nicht so einfach, da müßte ich ja ordentlich Bleigewicht hinten einbauen, bei einer 3m noch mehr als bei ner 2,70m. Wenn man ca. 110g Gewichtsdifferenz zwischen den verschiedenen Rollentypen hat, kann man nur eine bestimmte Type auf der Rute balanciert fischen, außer man hat eine wirklich gute variable Gewichtsanpassung an der Rute, oder stellt alles auf solche Leicht-Rollen um! :q


----------



## bassking (16. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Unabhängig davon würde ich mir Gedanken machen, ob ich zum Fischen ein "Gemälde" bevorzuge oder eine längerfristig funktionsfähige,*robuste* Kombo präferiere.

Gerade beim Spinnfischen wirken Kräfte und Stark-belastungen auf die Rolle ein, die auch "vertragen" werden müssen.Fischt mal an Steinpackungen und hängerreichen Gewässern mit größeren Ködern  

Viel wichtiger, als Gramm-ersparnis sind *zuverlässige Fischbarkeit*...gerade bei Rollen !Ebenfalls ist ein ausreichender Schnureinzug...gerade beim Twistern... entscheidend !

Für mich sind Spinnrollen reine *Verschleiß-Objekte*.

Je leichter und "ausgetüftelter" die Rolle...desto anfälliger- meine Meinung.

Ich selber fische eine billige 50 Euro- Rolle an der TP.  

Shimano leidet unter Qualitätsverlusten im hochpreisigen Bereich...*angeblich...dies weis ich aber nur vom Hörensagen*...ich persönlich schätze die Marke DAIWA ...qualitativ die Einzigen hochpreisige Rollenserien, die für mich zum Jiggen in Frage käme. #6 
Aber Jeder ist halt anders..und *Fischt auch anders*..je nach *Führungsart *ist der Schnureinzug extrem wichtig..und kannverschieden gewählt werden Grüsse, Bassking.


----------



## Bernhard* (16. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@bassking:

Hochpreisliche, qualitativ hochwertige 50-EURO-Daiwa-Rollen, oder wie?


----------



## bassking (16. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Nein- Du bekommst keine gute Daiwa für den Preis !

Wenn ich mir eine teure Rolle zulegen würde, würde ich mir keine Shimano kaufen- sondern Daiwa !
..aber Viele sehen das wieder anders..ist nur persönl. Meinung ..
So war´s gemeint !

Bassking.


----------



## rainer1962 (16. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

bassking...
welche hochpreisige Rollen (egal ob Daiwa, Shimano, oder Tica oder sonstwas) hast du denn gefischt um dir solch ein Urteil zu erlauben??????????????????
Ich wollte auch mal nachfragen (habe ich indirekt ja schon in diesem Thread, ich warte leider immer noch auf Deine Antwort) welche Multicombos du denn schon gefischt hast #h


----------



## mad (16. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				bassking schrieb:
			
		

> Unabhängig davon würde ich mir Gedanken machen, ob ich zum Fischen ein "Gemälde" bevorzuge oder eine längerfristig funktionsfähige,robuste Kombo präferiere.



gehst doch auch mit deiner 500.-€ teueren tp zum fischen oder???|kopfkrat


----------



## karpfenkuno (16. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo zusammen

@AngelDet
danke für deine guten Tipps hinsichtlich der besseren Hälfte.
Ich habe meine Frau schon etwas zum Basteln animieren kann, seitdem sie mal gesehen hat, wie ich mit meinen dicken Fingern mich bei Zierrändern abmühe, übernimmt sie das manchmal:k 
Solche Arbeiten dürfen auch im Wohnzimmer erledigt werden, zum Lackieren und Kleben gehts dann wieder in den Keller.

Hinichtlich der Garnfarben tendiere ich beim Tusk-Blank mittlerweile zur deutschen Nationalflagge: schwarz-rot-gold; genauer gesagt: weinrote Unterwicklung, alt-goldene Zierwicklung und schwarze Ringwicklung.
Bei den blauen VHFs habe ich gestern abend mal cobalt-blaue Ringwicklung mit metallic-aqua Zierwicklung testweise angebunden. Sieht sehr erfrischend aus. Anderseits sieht eine alt-goldene Zierwicklung dazu auch nicht schlecht aus.

@alle zusammen
Interessant finde ich die Rollendiskussion hier. Bei all den Gimmicks, die in letzter Zeit eingeführt werden, kommen immer mehr auf den Kern der Rolle zurück: stabiles Getriebe, saubere Aufwicklung und ruckfreie, fein einstellbare Bremse.

Ich habe in den letzten Jahren einiges ausprobiert, gekauft und auch vieles wieder verkauft (u.a. Daiwa Infinity, Emcast, Mitchell, Shimano TP, RedArc, Quantum Heat) und verwende zum Spinnangeln momentan nur noch zwei Rollenserien:

Shimano TwinPower XT-RA in den Größen 1500/2500 v.a. auf Forellen in kleinen Bächen oder Hecht in sehr flachen Gewässern. Grund: die Kampf-Heckbremse erlaubt blitzschnelles Reagieren auf Fluchten bei kurzer Schnur.
DAM Quick Royal MDS 2500/3500: für alle übrigen Situationen;Grund: unverwüstliches Getriebe (WormShaft), saubere Wickelung, auch bei geflochtenen Schnüren (Möglichkeit zur Wickelkorrektur) und verschleissfreie, ruckfreie Magnetbremse
Seit ca. 15 jahren sind die Quicks damit mein Arbeitspferd beim Spinnangeln. Bislang kein einziger Defekt. Bis heute habe ich keine Rolle gefunden, die mich mehr überzeugt.

so long
karpfenkuno


----------



## bassking (16. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo rainer.

Das Du mir "indirekt" eine Frage gestellt hattest- habe ich wohl überlesen |kopfkrat 

Stelle doch besser DIREKTE Fragen...

Meine Intention hast du wohl nicht richtig verstanden: es geht mir darum, dass Rollen Verschleißprodukte sind - und zwar ganz besonders beim Twistern an hängerreichen Gewässern mit grösseren Ködern.

Hochpreisige und billigere Rollen geben früher oder später den Geist auf- zumindest ist das Risiko an solchen Gewässern deutlich höher.
Es zählt für mich dann eher Robustheit- und dem entgegen steht mancher Aufbau einer Hochpreisrolle.
Je mehr Technik, desto anfälliger.

Außerdem spielt es bei mir schon eine Rolle, ob man ein 50 Euro Produkt verschleißt oder ein 400,500 oder 600 Euro Produkt.

Manchem scheint die "Zur-Schau- Stellung" sehr wichtig zu sein...Viel Freude damit !

Notwendig ist das aber nicht.
An den Fängen wird sich dadurch auch nix ändern..ist halt Hobby !
Im Vergleich von Daiwa und Shimano ist mir persönlich aufgefallen, dass Daiwa einfach (aus meiner Sicht) eine gleichbleibend höhere Qualität anbietet...mehr Erfahrung im Rollenbau hat Daiwa auch.

Deine Frage zu Multirollen verstehe ich nicht...was hat das jetzt mit Rollen zum Gufi-Fischen zu tun?

Multirollen sind zum Twistern nicht optimal...um Dir die Gründe zu erklären,ist hier aber der falsche Thread  

Mad- ich fische die TP. nicht aus "Prestige" oder Preisgründen.

Die Rute hatte ich mir beschafft, weil sie seinerzeit die Einzige am Markt erhältliche Spezialtwisterrute in der von mir gewünschten Härte/Aktion war.

Hochwertige,straffe Ruten bei gleichem fischbaren Gewicht mit ähnlichem Rutengewicht sind ja erst seit relativ Kurzem in bspw. der "Harrison"- Serie in Erscheinung getreten.

Also- wenn die TP. nur 100 Euro gekostet hätte...#6 

Wer tolle Rollen kauft- Glückwunsch !

An den Gewässern,wo ich teilweise fische, nehme ich lieber "normale".
Persönliche Entscheidung- kein *richtig oder falsch*.

Grüsse, bassking.


----------



## rainer1962 (16. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

nun was die Multi betrifft:
du stellst da Behauptungen in den Raum (harte Ruten usw....)deswegen wollte ich wissen welche Combos du fischst.
Was die Qualität der Daiwas Shimanos usw. betrifft woher kennst du denn die Verarbeitung und die daraus resultierenden Vor und Nachteile der Rollen über die du hier urteilst??????
Woher kennst du den Unterschied zwischen den einzelnen Rollen????
das ist es was ich von Dir wissen möchte.
Nun die direkte Frage(n) welche der oben genannten Rollen hast du schon gefischt???? Welche Multicombo fischst du bzw, hast du gefischt????
Übrigens zur Schau stellen tut hier niemand etwas, ganz im Gegenteil, das wird immer unterstellt. Das ist ein Forum in welchem Infos gesucht und natürlich auch gefunden werden. Zu diversen Fragen posten diverse Leute ihre Erfahrungen um eben div. Tips zu geben was den ein oder anderen davor bewahrt evtl. Fehlkäufe zu tätigen. Das war bei den harrisons damals genauso und lässt sich beliebig fortsetzen. Es sollten halt auch wirklich nur Erfahrungen gepostet werden die man selbst gemacht hat und nichts was man irgendwo gelesen oder gehört hat, denn das kann man nicht beurteilen. Das ist meine Meinung. 
ich stimme Dir aber voll zu daß sich jeder das Tackle holen sollte das ihm gefällt.
Was ich auch nicht verstehe wieso ist denn eine Rolle ein Verscleißprodukt...so nach dem Motto nach einer Saison und 500 Hänger kann man die Entsorgen oder wie????

Krpfenkuno...
was die DAM betrifft gebe ich dir vollkommen recht, bei mir werkelt auch noch die ein oder andere Finessa und auch die ein oder andere Shakespeare, sind echt unverwüstlich....die neuen DAM Rollen gebe ich ehrlich zu kenne ich zwar (im Laden in der Hand gehabt) kann mir aber kein Urteil darüber erlauben.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (16. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Bassking: Die Hairysons gibt es aber schon länger als deine Twisterangel.

@ Kuno: Mach bei ner Rute unter 70 g. WG besser keine Unterwicklung. Ich denke, dass die Rute dadurch nur unnötig schwer und langsam wird. Bei ner Wallerrute macht sowas natürlich Sinn. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob es sich wirklich so bemerkbar macht. Frage dazu besser mal einen Rutenbauer.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@bassking
Also Gemälde hin oder her, bei einer handgebauten Rute zählen eben auch ästethische Gesichtspunkte ganz oben mit, neben den ganz klar notwendigen funktionalen Anforderungen. #6
Die Sahnehaube ist aber das Design, und darauf legen eben viele auch Wert, die einen in der Form, die anderen in der, einige kaum. Das ist persönliche Sache. Objektivierbar und in Fakten zu fassen ist das nicht. Tatsache ist aber, daß Leuten mit Ruten, wo ihnen das Herz im Leibe hüpft :k , oft sehr gut Fänge machen, und dieser emotionale Faktor wirkt sich dann schon aus, freudiger, entspannter, konzentrierter. Ich habe in letzter Zeit da auch dazugelernt. :m 

Das Rollen Verschleißobjekte sind, kann ich so auch nicht sehen. Vorrausgesetzt man kauft sich was oberhalb der Mittelklasse aus Metall gerade bei den 3 Japanern, dann kann das bei nur etwas Pflege schon sehr lange halten, der Verschleiß kommt laut Getriebebaulehre immer nur mit Schmierfilmabriss.
Der eigentliche Angelbetrieb schrotet die Rollen im Süßwasser nun lange nicht so wie nachlässige Behandlung oder brachiales Hängerlösen. #t


----------



## mad (16. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Die Rute hatte ich mir beschafft, weil sie seinerzeit die Einzige am Markt erhältliche Spezialtwisterrute in der von mir gewünschten Härte/Aktion war.
> 
> Hochwertige,straffe Ruten bei gleichem fischbaren Gewicht mit ähnlichem Rutengewicht sind ja erst seit relativ Kurzem in bspw. der "Harrison"- Serie in Erscheinung getreten.



die ist nicht in erscheinung getreten, die harrison ruten gibts schon länger.#6 
ich fische die vhf serie seit märz 05 davor fischte ich schon lange die vt-serie von harrison.|wavey: 

ich rate mal das du deine spezialtwisterrute erst seit heuer fischt.|supergri 

hab rein zufällig gerade die ganze vt-serie in 9' da und hab diese blanks mit der tp verglichen.

und jetzt ohne spaß#h 
lade dich herzlich ein oder wenns dir lieber ist komme ich zu dir und laß dich 3 ruten fischen, 2 harrison und eine tp von mir neu aufgebaut und alle 3 ruten gleich vom aufbau.
wenn du mir blind danach sagst welche die tp ist kannst die gleich behalten oder dir eine nach wunsch (vielleicht sogar eine harrison) aussuchen.#h 



> Manchem scheint die "Zur-Schau- Stellung" sehr wichtig zu sein...Viel Freude damit !



genau aus diesen grund beschrifte ich meine ruten nicht.#6 
da steht nicht riesen groß zb. twisterpeitsche drauf.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@mad
Heißt das, daß Du die TP u. VT für sehr gleich hältst? Was mir natürlich sehr gefiele


----------



## Bernhard* (17. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@det:

Wieso? Fischt doch garkeine 9"-Ruten, oder?


----------



## karpfenkuno (17. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> @ Kuno: Mach bei ner Rute unter 70 g. WG besser keine Unterwicklung. Ich denke, dass die Rute dadurch nur unnötig schwer und langsam wird. Bei ner Wallerrute macht sowas natürlich Sinn.


 
die Unterwicklung ist für eine Jerkbait-Rute gedacht; bei Spinnruten bis 75g montiere ich, gerade um die Aktion wenig zu beeinträchtigen, nur Einsteg-Ringe

beste Grüße
karpfenkuno


----------



## rainer1962 (17. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> =AngelDet;...........emotionale Faktor wirkt sich dann schon aus, freudiger, entspannter, konzentrierter. Ich habe in letzter Zeit da auch dazugelernt. :m


 
ohne Kommentar du alter Sportexfanatiker, freut insbesondere mich das zu hören#6 



> .......oder brachiales Hängerlösen. #t


 
jep genau damit werden die meisten Rollen geschrottet!!!! Ein Hänger und dann mal sehen wie sich die Rute durchbiegt und wie stark die Schnur ist!!!! Sehe ich tagtäglich am Wasser:c :c :c 
die Rolle dreht sich plötzlich nach dem nächsten Wurf nicht mehr richtig, der Bügel ist verbogen oder oder...dann kommt meist der Spruch des tages:
"so ein Scheißteil, fische die zum zweiten Mal hat 70€ gekostet und ist schon am Arsch!!!"#q #q #q


----------



## bassking (17. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi mad...mit deinem Angebot wäre ich vorsichtig- könnte eine Rute kosten  
Ich fische die TP. seit Mitte Dezember 2005.

Die Harrisonserie hat sich zu dem Zeitpunkt aber(in meinem "Umfeld") noch nicht *durchgesetzt*, wie es sich in den letzten Monaten doch sehr stark abzeichnet.
Sonst wäre ich drauf aufmerksam geworden.
Plötzlich rufen alle Harrison hier, Harrison da...nicht nur im ab.- sondern auch im Allgemeinen.
Ich hatte die Ruten auch zur Ansicht- und finde sie klasse #6 
Wenn ich zu dem Zeitpunkt etwas von der Serie hätte in Erfahrung bringen können, wäre ein Alternativkauf möglich gewesen.Vielleicht habe ich die "zarten" Angebote ja verschlafen?  

Entscheidend ist nicht, ob es schon etwas "gibt", sondern wie es verfügbar ist/beworben wird/wahrgenommen wird...Deine Bestellungen steigen doch auch mit Bekanntheitsgrad an- oder?BesseresTackle *gibt* es schon im Moment...man muß es erst *finden  *

*Zu den rollen *habe ich mir meine eigene Meinung gebildet- eine mehrere Hundert Euro teure Rolle kommt bei meinen extrem hängerreichen Gewässern *nicht *in Frage.
Eben weil besonders ein Revier extrem Hängerreich ist...und die Kombo auch mal auf Steinpackung abgelegt werden muß.
Einige Shimano-Serien von der Größe zum Twisterngeeignet hatte ich seinerzeit bei einigen Händlern in der Hand- ebenfalls die neueren Daiwa - Modelle.

Shimano ist für mich eben KEINE Option. Sowohl von der Art/Fischbarkeit , als auch von den Komponenten/Preis.

Das letztere Verhältnis steht für mich nicht in keinem vertretbaren Zusammenhang.#d 

Rainer, Deine Frage zu meinen gefischten Multirollen :"abu G.-ambassadeur XLT2 LH synchro". Altes Modell- aber OK.

Diese Angabe ändert aber nicht meine Aussage, dass man zu Jerken *harte *Ruten und *Multi verwenden sollte.*

Das hat mit den Gewichten der Köder, dem Auswurfverhalten, der Führung und Belastbarkeit zu tun.
Weitere Erklärungen spare ich mir hier---off topic.

Wer sich teure Rollen kauft- viel Vergnügen- ich erwäge auch den Kauf einer Daiwa um die 200 Euro.

Vielleicht zu Weihnachten  

Grüsse, Bassking.


----------



## rainer1962 (17. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> die ist nicht in erscheinung getreten, die harrison ruten gibts schon länger.#6
> ich fische die vhf serie seit märz 05 davor fischte ich schon lange die vt-serie von harrison.|wavey:


ich fische die VHf auch seit der zeit. Ziu den VT sollte man sagen dass die vorher besser unter dem namen Fanatic Rods by Jan Gutjahr bekannt waren:q


----------



## rainer1962 (17. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



bassking schrieb:


> Diese Angabe ändert aber nicht meine Aussage, dass man zu Jerken *harte *Ruten und *Multi verwenden sollte.*


 Multi ja wegen den gewichten/Kräfte die da wirken. Harte Ruten Falsch!!!!!!!
Du verwechselst da was.....eine Rute mit hohem WG muss nicht zwangsläufig hart sein......
Je nach jerk/Twitchköder braucht man auch nicht unbedingt eine Rute mit 150gr aufwärts....habe ich aber auch schon geschrieben.


----------



## rainer1962 (17. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Eben weil besonders ein Revier extrem Hängerreich ist...und die Kombo auch mal auf Steinpackung abgelegt werden muß.


tja man kann Hänger lösen und Hänger lösen!!!! ich fische auch am Rhein Bassking, bisher konnte ich mein Tackle immer noch so ablegen dass es dadurch nicht in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde 



> Einige Shimano-Serien von der Größe zum Twisterngeeignet hatte ich seinerzeit bei einigen Händlern in der Hand- ebenfalls die neueren Daiwa - Modelle.
> Shimano ist für mich eben KEINE Option. Sowohl von der Art/Fischbarkeit , als auch von den Komponenten/Preis.


Es geht hier nicht um den hersteller sondern um Rollen die über deinem Limit von 50€ liegen.
du hast eine spitzen beurteilungsgabe, allein durch ein bisschen im Laden die Rolle begrabbeln sowas zu beurteilen....respekt!!!!!#6 



> Wer sich teure Rollen kauft- viel Vergnügen- ich erwäge auch den Kauf einer Daiwa um die 200 Euro.


 
woher denn der Sinneswandel ist doch gar nicht Deine ...wie nanntest du es "Intension"|kopfkrat 
wenn jemand sagt er mag die Rolle xy wegen der optik nicht oder weil sie ihm zu teuer ist....o.k. kein Problem....wenn mir aber jemand sagt er mag die Rolle nicht weil die "Fischbarkeit" nicht stimmt obwohl er sie noch nie gefischt hat nun denn, dann weiß ich woran ich bin#6


----------



## BassBandit (18. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin moin an alle Tackleverrückten(grins), 

nachdem ich die letzten Tage damit verbracht habe mich durch die  87 Seiten zu lesen kann ich jetzt meine Frage stellen und auf kompetente Antworten warten . Ich bin sogar sicher sie zu bekommen .
Nach so viel Lob für die Harrison VHF stellt sich mir nur noch die Frage ob ich die VHF 3,20m 5-30gr oder die VHF 3,20m 15-45gr nehmen soll ? Ich fische sehr viel an der Nordsee auf Wolfsbarsche und um die Fische zu erreichen muss ich sehr weit werfen . Mein Lieblingsblinker ist der Snaps Dragnet in 25 und 30 Gramm. Voll durchgezogen  kommt er auch bei Gegenwind in fischige Bereiche. Oft muss man die Fische von Hindernissen fernhalten und ab und an beißt eine Meerforelle als "Beifang". Welche Rute kommt Eurer Meinung nach eher in Frage ? Zur Zeit fische ich eine Aspire 3m 20-50gr und als Rolle kommt eine Infinity Q zum Einsatz. 
Schönen Dank schon mal für Eure Antworten , parallel dazu werde ich mich die nächsten Tage mit Mad in Verbindung setzten und hören was er meint.
Nur Dicke Holger


----------



## mad (19. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



BassBandit schrieb:


> Moin moin an alle Tackleverrückten(grins),



da hast du aber ins schwarze getroffen.#6 
wenn du wirklich mal eine harrison fischt wird dir das lachen schon noch vergehen|supergri 
dann bist du auch süchtig danach und willst sicher mehr.|wavey: 

ich würde dir zur vhf 3,20m 5-30gr raten.#6


----------



## Margaux (19. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> ...wenn du wirklich mal eine harrison fischt wird dir das lachen schon noch vergehen|supergri
> dann bist du auch *süchtig danach und willst sicher mehr*.


 
Die Gefahr besteht definitiv!! Frag mich mal...



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde dir zur vhf 3,20m 5-30gr raten.#6


 
Mad, gibt es die mittlerweile auch in cobald-blau?
(und bitte das 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





nicht vergessen, wenn Du mal ein wenig Zeit hast #6 )

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## dosunny (19. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Wolle nur mal kurz was loswerden, ich habe meine Adrenalin verkauft und mir von MAD einen VHF –75g als Bausatz besorgt!
Nach 3 Tagen war das gute Teil fertig und ich muss sagen das ist einfach das beste an Spinnrute das ich je in der Hand hatte!
Wenn man immer gelesen hat die Aktion sei sehr schnell habe ich nichts damit anfangen können, aber nach dem ersten Fische weis ich wovon mache Leute Reden !
Jetzt habe ich die Blechpeitsche 1 Jahr gefischt und muss sagen wenn man sich entscheiden will zwischen eine wirklich gute Spinrute BP und eine noch bessere VHF fällt die Entscheidung einfach !
Und Mad hat bestimmt auch eure Traumrute zu einen wirklich vernünftigen Preis!!

Das wollte ich nur mal sagen und noch viel Peti Heil
#6


----------



## Bernhard* (20. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



dosunny schrieb:


> Wolle nur mal kurz was loswerden, ich habe meine Adrenalin verkauft und mir von MAD einen VHF –75g als Bausatz besorgt!
> Nach 3 Tagen war das gute Teil fertig und ich muss sagen das ist einfach das beste an Spinnrute das ich je in der Hand hatte!
> Wenn man immer gelesen hat die Aktion sei sehr schnell habe ich nichts damit anfangen können, aber nach dem ersten Fische weis ich wovon mache Leute Reden !
> Jetzt habe ich die Blechpeitsche 1 Jahr gefischt und muss sagen wenn man sich entscheiden will zwischen eine wirklich gute Spinrute BP und eine noch bessere VHF fällt die Entscheidung einfach !
> ...


 

:c :c :c 
Ich red mir jetzt einfach mal ein, dass das dran liegt, dass es ne "originale" Adrenalin und kein MAD-Aufbau war!!
:c :c :c


----------



## bassking (20. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Rainer.

Wie kommst du denn jetzt auch "meine" 50 Eurogrenze ? |kopfkrat 

Woher willst du wissen, dass ich eine 200Euro Daiwa dann an hängerreichen Strecken einsetze? |kopfkrat 

Wieso müssen Jerkruten "weich" sein? |kopfkrat 

Und wieso findest Du den Rhein als *extrem hängerträchtig? |kopfkrat *

Der Rhein- den ich übrigens nicht gemeint habe,- ist über weiter Strecken Alles- aber nicht überdurchschnittlich strukturiert und hängerreich.

Hast du überhaupt mal an Tideflüssen wie Weser und Elbe gefischt? |kopfkrat 

DANN weißt Du, was ich gemeint habe...schonmal über glitschige Steine gekraxelt und die Kombo auf Schlick incl. Sandresten abgelegt? Oder dich mal unfreiwillig etwas hingelegt- incl. Bodenkontakt der Kombo? |kopfkrat 

Viel Spass beim ständigen Auseinanderbauen der mehrere hundert Euro teuren Ferrari-rollen.
Schonmal Sand und Feinschmutz in der Rolle gehabt? |kopfkrat 

Du bemängelst meine Meinungsbildung- weil ich mir die Rollen im Laden intensiv angesehen habe und mich habe beraten lassen? 

Was soll man denn sonst machen- eine 400 Eurorolle auf "Verdacht" mitnehmen und dann mal "testen" ? |kopfkrat 

Klar kann man Hänger so oder so lösen...die Belastungen für das Getriebe sind aber an den verschiedenen Gewässerarten zigfach unterschiedlich.

Das ist alles *nur meine Meinung*...kannst ja auf Deiner beharren ..ist ja ne Diskussion und kein Lehrvortrag |bla:  

Bassking.


----------



## rainer1962 (20. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



bassking schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer.
> 
> Wie kommst du denn jetzt auch "meine" 50 Eurogrenze ? |kopfkrat


 
lies deine Postings




> Woher willst du wissen, dass ich eine 200Euro Daiwa dann an hängerreichen Strecken einsetze? |kopfkrat


weiß ich nicht, ist aber aus unten angeführten Gründen unlogisch....



> Wieso müssen Jerkruten "weich" sein? |kopfkrat


 
du solltest dich mal damit befassen dann weisst du es! Von weich habe ich auch nicht gesprochen!


> Und wieso findest Du den Rhein als *extrem hängerträchtig? |kopfkrat *


 
nun denn bei uns schon.....


> Hast du überhaupt mal an Tideflüssen wie Weser und Elbe gefischt? |kopfkrat


 
nein habe ich nicht, ist auch wurscht....



> schonmal über glitschige Steine gekraxelt und die Kombo auf Schlick incl. Sandresten abgelegt? Oder dich mal unfreiwillig etwas hingelegt- incl. Bodenkontakt der Kombo? |kopfkrat


 
das bleibt nun mal nicht aus....



> Du bemängelst meine Meinungsbildung- weil ich mir die Rollen im Laden intensiv angesehen habe und mich habe beraten lassen?
> 
> Was soll man denn sonst machen- eine 400 Eurorolle auf "Verdacht" mitnehmen und dann mal "testen" ? |kopfkrat


 
so mache nicht nur ich das!!!!! Die Erfahrungen die wir dadurch machen geben wir aber gerne Preis, damit jeder was davon hat.....Die Sache im Laden zu begrabbeln oder sie zu fischen sind gewaltige Unterschiede....nur stelle Ich nichts über Tackle in den Raum, welches ich gerade mal in der hand gehalten habe und nicht gefischt habe und über eine Materie von der ich absolut keine Ahnung habe äussere ich mich schon gleich gar nicht!!!!! 



> Klar kann man Hänger so oder so lösen...die Belastungen für das Getriebe sind aber an den verschiedenen Gewässerarten zigfach unterschiedlich.


 
das musst du mir mal erklären....ist doch völlig wurscht ob ich im Rhein, im See oder in der Elbe in den Steinen hänge, wenn ich die Hänger richtig löse passiert da gar nichts. 



> Das ist alles *nur meine Meinung*...kannst ja auf Deiner beharren ..ist ja ne Diskussion und kein Lehrvortrag |bla:
> 
> Bassking.


 
Nun MEINE Meinung beruht auf MEINEN gemachten Erfahrungen.....die ich dann genauso wiedergebe wie ICH sie gemacht habe!
Man solle bedenken, dass sich hier Leute informieren, die haben ein gutes Recht darauf hier richtige Infos zu bekommen, die, wenn u.U. manchmal auch subjektiv, das Tackle richtig beschreiben und das kann man halt nur wenn man die Geräte ausgiebig gefischt hat.
Für einen Lehrvortrag deinerseits war das ganze eh etwas dürftig....nur mal so am Rande


----------



## dosunny (20. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> :c :c :c
> Ich red mir jetzt einfach mal ein, dass das dran liegt, dass es ne "originale" Adrenalin und kein MAD-Aufbau war!!
> :c :c :c


 
Nein ich habe mir beide Ruten selbst aufgebaut !!


----------



## profifischer (20. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo
Ich war gerade bei meinem Tackle Dealer, der auch Harrisons baut, und der hat gsagt, dass man den Schnipstrick nicht machen soll, da sie sonst leicht brechen kann.
Ist euch so schon mal eine Harrison gebrochen? Wie versucht ihr die Hänger zu lösen?
mfg Manuel


----------



## rainer1962 (20. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

schnipstrick?????
erklär mal....


----------



## profifischer (20. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@reiner
http://barsch-alarm.de/index.php?name=News&file=article&sid=736
mfg manuel


----------



## BeeJay (20. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> schnipstrick?????


Anleitung der "Skeletor-Fraktion": Wie kille ich am schnellsten meine High-End Kohlefaserrute...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Materialschonend für die Rute ist das nicht. #d 
Andere Tricks wie der alte Schwimmkranz oder eine moderne Variante mit Styropor etc. erscheinen in der Strömung viel erfolgversprechendener.


----------



## Margaux (20. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> schnipstrick?????


 
Unglaublich, was alles so geschrieben und wird #d . Ich würde so einen "Schnipstrick" nie und nimmer anwenden und jedem gründlich davon abraten.


----------



## bassking (20. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo,rainer.





rainer1962 schrieb:


> lies deine Postings
> 
> Die brauche ich nicht zu lesen, da ich sie selber verfasst habe
> Ich habe nicht von einer "Grenze" gesprochen- sondern erwähn, das meine aktuelle Rolle 50 Euro *gekostet hat ..*.bitte in Zukunft aufmerksamer lesen.
> ...


 
Welche Erfahrungen meinst Du denn..dass Du noch nicht an derElbe oder Weser warst?

Die Leute haben auch ein Recht darauf, von  einem regen Erfahrungsaustausch zu profitieren- oder zählen im Endeffekt *nur *die Erfahrungen von Rainer ?  

Die Erfahrungen von Anderen zählen eben auch- ein versierter Spinnfischer weiß zudem schon im Laden, welches Modell definitiv *nicht* in Frage kommt- Ungeübtere kaufen auch mal nicht optimale Sachen- erstmal kaufen und sich dann ggf. wundern/ärgern ist vielleicht Deine praktizierte Risikobereitschaft- wenn das auch für 400 Eurorollen gilt, bist du wohl Großverdiener  

Ob meine aussagen für einen "Lehrvortrag" dünn sind oder nicht, ist irrelevant- es ging nämlich nie um eben Diesen- wie ich zuvor bereits *vorweggenommen habe.*

Tip: Sorgfältiger lesen  

Grüsse, Bassking.


----------



## rainer1962 (21. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



BeeJay schrieb:


> Anleitung der "Skeletor-Fraktion": Wie kille ich am schnellsten meine High-End Kohlefaserrute...


 

jep!!! Diese Technik kenne ich allerdings auch!!! Konnte mit dem Begriff Snippstick nichts anfangen, spätestens wenn das erste mal die Rute nen macken bekommt wird man das nicht mehr praktizieren
Nun denn soll jeder machen wie er will#6


----------



## rainer1962 (21. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



bassking schrieb:


> Hallo,rainer.
> 
> Welche Erfahrungen meinst Du denn..dass Du noch nicht an derElbe oder Weser warst?
> 
> ...


 
Natürlich haben die anderen leute ein Anrecht auf die Erfahrungen anderer (sofern diese in der Praxis gemacht wurden und nicht auf hörensagen oder anlesen basieren) und natürlich nicht nur meiner, die im übrigen in einem Zeitraum von mittlerweile 39 Jahren gemacht wurdeen, das zu deinem Vergleich mit dem tackledealer (der bestimmt über nen riesigen Erfahrungschatz verfügt). Was das kaufen der teuren Sachen betfrifft....
wie hast du dir denn die TP ausgesucht....??????
was Deine Erfahrungen betrifft:


> Dabei seit: 06.2006
> Ort: Köln
> Beiträge: 157
> 
> ...


Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hattes du die TP schon gekauft und geschrottet. Dies zur Risikobereitschaft teures Gerät zu kaufen ohne zu wissen was man sich überhaupt holt. 
Bassking ich weiß was ich von Deinem Erfahrungsschatz zu halten habe von daher lasse ich das jetzt gut sein.


----------



## Milano (21. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

|wavey:Hallo rainer1962 / bassking,
was Ihr Beiden hier führt ist eine wirklich interessante Diskussion; viele AB-ler werden davon profitieren. Dass es in verschieden Teilbereichen  unterschiedliche Meinungen gibt, das war schon immer so und wird auch immer so bleiben.  Da auch ich unser Hobby schon einige Jahre betreibe, kann ich nur sagen, aus euren Postings kann man einiges Verwertbare übernehmen.
Ich hoffe nur, dass Ihr Beiden das auch so seht und nicht sauer aufeinander werdet; das wäre schade und würde einem so guten Beitrag nicht gerecht.


----------



## drehteufel (21. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Leute,
ich suche jemandem aus dem Raum Halle-Leipzig, der eine VHF 45 oder 75 in 9ft sein eigen nennt. Möchte mir gern eine von mad bauen lassen, aber nicht ohne sie vorher mal getestet zu haben. Deswegen wäre es nicht schlecht, wenn ich sie vorher in den Händen gehabt oder günstigenfalls ein paar Würfe mit ihr am Wasser gemacht habe. Wer aus meiner Gegend hat eine solche Rute und lässt sie mich "begrabbeln"?
Ich fische meist 8 cm oder 11 cm Kopytos mit Köpfen von 7-21g in stehenden Gewässern und in der Saale. Meint ihr, die VHF 75 ist dafür okay? Momentan nehme ich dafür eine Antares 270 H (20-50g).
Ist die VHF 75 mit einer 3000er Certate ausgewogen?

Gruß Drehteufel


----------



## erich17 (21. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@drehteufel

Am besten du rufst mal bei MAD an.

Ich kann von mir sagen, daß ich 40 Jahre Angelerfahrung habe. Und ein Telefonat mit MAD hat mich überzeugt, daß das was MAD sagt zu 100% richtig ist. Er ist ein echter Profi was Ruten anbelangt. Ich wollte mich dennoch davon überzeugen und habe ihn besucht um mir "meine" Rute , so wie ich sie mir vorstelle, mal in die Hand zu nehmen. Und siehe da, die Rute die er mir empfohlen hat war genau zu 100% das, was ich mir vorgestellt habe.
Ich bekomme meine VHF zwar erst im Dezember, aber ich bin 100%ig davon überzeugt, daß sie genau "mein Ding" ist.
Man kann voll auf MAD vertrauen - er weiss was er sagt, und er kann dir genau die Rute bauen , wie du sie dir vorstellst - darauf kannst du 100%ig vertrauen.

Erich17


----------



## drehteufel (21. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



erich17 schrieb:


> @drehteufel
> 
> Am besten du rufst mal bei MAD an.
> 
> ...


 
@ Erich17

Ja, mag sein, doch ist mir die Fahrstrecke ein bissel zu weit. Für die 50 oder 60 Euro Spritgeld bis zu mad kann man viele Kopytos kaufen oder sich die Rute besser ausstatten lassen...
Es muss doch jemanden geben, der in meiner Nähe wohnt und eine solche Rute besitzt...
Oder???

Gruß Drehteufel


----------



## bassking (21. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Rainer.

Die verschiedenen Themen miteinander zu mischen-"beweist" was?

Jetzt geht es von der Rollendiskussion hin zur TP.|kopfkrat 

Die TP. hatte ich übrigens damals gekauft, weil sie mir a) vom Blank/Eigenschaften/ Komponenten her sehr gut gefiel und b) ein Fachgeschäft als Exklusivvetreiber dahintersteht, welches ich sehr schätze (ASE).

Die Rute wurde von der Fa. Profiblinker so zusammengestellt, bzw. der Blank so verwendet, weil er zur Firmenphilosophie bzgl. modernem Twistern passt.
Ganz sicher kann man über den Preis streiten !
Das ich die Rute "nur so" gekauft habe, stimmt nicht- habe mich vorher von der Hochwertigkeit der Komponenten überzeugen lassen |rolleyes 

Herr Eigen sollte man diesbezgl. auch kein böswilliges Verhalten unterstellen.

Übrigens- bei Deinem Erfahrungsschatz solltest Du eigentlich wissen, dass auch *hochwertigste Ruten brechen können*.

Das hat erstmal pauschal nix mit der Qualität zu tun !

Hattest du die Angel überhaupt schon in der Hand?

Ich vermute mal- *Nein.*

Wenn Du meinen älteren Artikel genau gelesen hast, ist Dir sich aufgefallen, dass ich genaue Fragen zum Blank und den Komponenten gestellt habe. Der Kauf der Rute war-entgegen meinem normalen Konsumentenverhalten-*risikobereiter*, weil endlich, endlich eine Rute mit meinen *Anforderungen *verkauft wurde.

Mich interessierte auch ganz besonders, ob dieser Blank ggf. schon in anderen Serien "verdeckt" verbaut wurde ..sich schon "bewährt" hat in *Deutschland*.Mich interessieren dann auch mögliche Konkurrentenpreise als Alternative.Das es ein sehr hochwertiges Produkt ist, davon solltest du Dich *persönlich mal überzeugen*  und nicht vom *Hörensagen* argumentieren .
(Meine Frage nach schlecht wurde bewusst in " " gestellt-  war eher rhetorischer Natur..|bla: ..aber sicher auch begünstigt durch den Schock des Bruchs |uhoh: )
Direkte Fragen: Kennst Du die Rute nun "persönlich"...Ja oder Nein? |kopfkrat 

Ich kennen nämlich die Harrisonserie direkt von meinem Händler her- kann also *mitreden*..nach deiner Argumentation |rolleyes 


Dein Erfahrungsschatz von 39 Jahren in allen Ehren- kannst Du aber in einer Diskussion über *moderne Twisterruten und Rollen* auch in der Pfeife rauchen...vor ungefähr 20 Jahren kamen die Gummiköder nämlich überhaupt erst auf den Deutschen Markt.

Ich persönl. fische somit Twister und Gummifische seit Anbeginn- soviel also *zu meiner tatsächlichen Erfahrung  |rolleyes *

Wie lange twisterst *Du* denn schon, Rainer ?

Die ganz moderne Twisterequipmentgeneration entwickelt sich doch erst die letzten Jahre so richtig...wo liegen denn die Vorteile *Deiner 39 Jahre? |kopfkrat *

Erzähl mir Nix über Twistergerät, Rainer.  

Meine Meinung steht - Deine teile ich nicht, akzeptiere sie aber als Andere, wie es sich in einem Forum ständig ergibt.

Grüsse, Bassking.


----------



## rainer1962 (21. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

du verstehst einfach nicht was ich sagen möchte. Es geht nicht um TP, die habe ich noch nicht gefischt und auch deswegen kein Statement über die TP abgegeben, oder um Stella, Arc, BP oder was auch immer. Es geht darum dass du Angaben machst wie nicht fischbar, Jerkruten müssen hart sein, vom hörensagen lässt Shimano in der Qualität nach usw..... ohne das Gerät gefischt zu haben. Sonst geht es mir um rein gar nichts. Was die Empfehlungen div. Händler/Hersteller betrifft dazu werde ich mich nun mal gar nicht äussern, eins ist aber klar:
Jeder will seinen Kram verkaufen.....
Aber was solls lassen wir das.....


----------



## klee (21. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

komme aus Berlin.Angle auch in magdeburg an der Elbe vieleicht kannste da malvorbeischauen?habe die vhf 75g#h


----------



## bassking (22. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Na, ich verstehe dich schon, Rainer-dachte, Dein TP. Zitat wäre das Intro für eine schöne Rutendiskussion gewesen :q

Wie schön, dass Du weißt, welche Rollen ich ansonsten so fische |kopfkrat ...aber egal- geht ja hier um Harrison- Blanks und nicht um Schwergewichtsboxen- das kommt ja dann nächsten Sa. dran, der Herr Schulz lässt sich wieder verkloppen:g   

Gruß, Bassking.


----------



## KHof (22. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo alle!

Der Schnippstrick funktioniert auch ohne die große Biegung der Rute mit der Restdehnung der Geflochtenen (jedenfalls mit einigen Metern Schnur draußen und von festem Standplatz). Das geht dann weniger auf die Rute und mehr auf die (selber heilenden) Finger. 10 Grad Biegung hält dann auch ne VHF aus.

Klaus


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



bassking schrieb:


> Erzähl mir Nix über Twistergerät, Rainer.


Da hat dich der Rainer aber ganz schön zur Hochform auflaufen lassen! :q 

Wobei ich mal vorsichtig anmerken möchte, daß er das meiner Einschätzung nach sehr wohl könnte - von der aktuellen Fishingtime her sicher, aber das eben nicht so heraushängen läßt und dieser Thread auch gerade wegen einiger sehr nerviger streitiger Diskussionen von ihm initiert wurde, eben um zu breiten und zu nichts Gutem führenden Diskussionen aus dem Wege zu gehen. 

So Renommee, Status+Glamour, Händler+Expertenaussagen haben wir da bisher eigentlich ganz gut herausgehalten, selbst die Blechpeitschis müssen hier leiden :q . 
Konkrete 1.Hand (oder auch 2.Hand) gemachte Erfahrungen zählen.



			
				bassking schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Meinung steht - Deine teile ich nicht, akzeptiere sie aber als Andere, wie es sich in einem Forum ständig ergibt.


Dann ist ja alles gut! #6 
Ummissionieren oder gegensätzliche Standpunkte egalisieren klappt nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@KHof
Mußte mir mal zeigen, Klaus, obwohl es hier ja nun seltener so hängt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@all
Ist es eigentlich jemandem sonst aufgefallen, daß dieser Thread seit fast September (29.08.2006, 22:21 #1000 (von bolli gepostet)) mehr als 1000 Beiträge hat? Und das arg viel ist jemandem zu sagen: Lies Dich mal eben durch den Harrison-Fan Thread? Selbst in den letzten 3 Monaten min. weitere 400 zusammengekommen sein werden und die nächsten Längenmarken damit gar nicht so weit weg sind? Viel los hier! :m


----------



## KHof (22. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ok Detlef!

Am Prinzenteich gibt es ne perfekte Stelle zum Hängerüben!

Klaus


----------



## rainer1962 (22. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



bassking schrieb:


> Na, ich verstehe dich schon, Rainer-dachte, Dein TP. Zitat wäre das Intro für eine schöne Rutendiskussion gewesen :q
> 
> Wie schön, dass Du weißt, welche Rollen ich ansonsten so fische |kopfkrat ...aber egal- geht ja hier um Harrison- Blanks und nicht um Schwergewichtsboxen- das kommt ja dann nächsten Sa. dran, der Herr Schulz lässt sich wieder verkloppen:g
> 
> Gruß, Bassking.


 
die TP sowie Bp hatten wir schon in anderen threads|supergri 
und was den Schulz betrifft:
der kassiert ordentl. Gage für das dass er in der ersten Runde sich auf die Bretter legt.#q
das gäbe ne Menge VHFs mit Certates oder Stellas oder was auch immer.....


----------



## rainer1962 (22. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



KHof schrieb:


> Hallo alle!
> 
> Der Schnippstrick funktioniert auch ohne die große Biegung der Rute mit der Restdehnung der Geflochtenen (jedenfalls mit einigen Metern Schnur draußen und von festem Standplatz). Das geht dann weniger auf die Rute und mehr auf die (selber heilenden) Finger. 10 Grad Biegung hält dann auch ne VHF aus.
> 
> Klaus


 

Khof ich gebe dir durchaus recht nur machen tu ichs nur wenn ich teure Köder dran habe....
das sind dann aber in der regel keine Gufis sondern Wobbler und wiederum funzt der trick net sooo gut....meist isser wech der Ripstick, der Squirell oder der DD Arnoud#q .....


----------



## rainer1962 (22. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

apropos Twistergerät...
ich gehe wieder auf "Großvaters" Füssen, habe meine alte Traverse X ausm keller geholt. Die wurde damals als Twisterrute gebaut (für die Mister Twister Köder) Inspiriert durch Thomas thread werde ich mal wieder ne uralte "Gufirute" fischen (diese Woche noch) die Aktion ist mit C15 beschrieben:q bin mal gespannt........wie das damals so war einziger unterschied sie ist mittlerweile mit geflochtener bestückt. wenn ich ehrlich bin...meine Dropshot Montagen/Köder nehm ich auf alle Fälle mal mit die kann ich bestimmt mit der Rute fischen, falls es mit den Gufis net so klappt

P.S. weiß noch jemand wann diese Rute gebaut wurde...mir ist es entfallen....war ungefähr der gleiche Zeitraum wie die DAM Kev-Carbon Serie????? Shroe du hast doch auch eine weißt du das noch????
Ich weiß noch die habe ich mit ner Shakespeare Rolle die schwarze  Magna Serie bestückt, Det das könntest du doch wissen würde mich echt intressieren


----------



## taxel (22. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo,

bei meinem Händler steht eine gebrauchte Harrison "Primeur" (?) Spin 2,70 m und 10 - 45 gr. WG. Die erscheint mir sehr weich und auf keinen Fall gummigeeignet. 

Kennt das Modell jemand und kann was im Vergleich zu vhf oder vt sagen?

Gruß & Dank

Axel


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Das sollte der Vorläufer oder die VT selber sein.
Die -45g ist schon ein bischen wenig, kommt aber auf die Ködergewichte an. 


Nebenbei, was mir gerade so über den Weg lief (ebay):

"Original Tusk Spin Blank (aus dem Hause Harrison) in 1a Qualität!"

Stimmt das, ja wohl eher nicht !?

Tusk heißt leider direkt in englisch Fangzahn/Stoßzahn, also kein prägnanter Eigenname  schwer zu finden.


----------



## schroe (22. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi,



> Shroe du hast doch auch eine weißt du das noch????



Zwei.:q 

So zwischen 17 u. 20 Jahre, wenn ich recht erinnere. Bin mir nicht sicher. Ich hatte jedenfalls eine Silstar GX30 als Rolle an dem Gerät. War eine Kohlerolle und ziemlich schnell gar.:q 

Die 3591 hat C9 und ist weicher als eine AFTMA 4 IMX Loomis. Eher was für "unweighted" Made. Sollte aber eine (Mister-) Twisterrute sein.

Die 3588 hat C20 und ist die von Thomas angesprochene. Hat ein paar Meefos, Dorsche, Hechte, Zander, Barsche, Döbel auf dem Buckel.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Ich weiß noch die habe ich mit ner Shakespeare Rolle die schwarze  Magna Serie bestückt, Det das könntest du doch wissen würde mich echt intressieren


Du meinst bestimmt die schwarze Sigma Serie ? (ab 1982)
Also ich tippe auf 1983/84. Ist doch ne Silstar oder? Vlt. habe ich die Kataloge noch. (@schroe: danke für die Nummern schon mal)

Kann aber nicht sofort nach suchen, muß erstmal dringend weiter Rollen basteln.


----------



## rainer1962 (22. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Shroe
thanks für die Infos, ich habe mir damals die C15 geholt, die ich heute mal wieder gefischt habe.....für Wobbler wie DD Squirrel, wenn man nicht groß twitcht eigentl. ganz o.k. für Twister mit 10gr Kopf auch noch (einfach über die Rolle bewegen), Blinker und Spinner habe ich nicht mehr gefischt, ich habe sie dann zum Drop shotten entfremded. Da war sie gar net mal soo schlecht, wenn man die unhandlichkeit von 290 und die Stärke des Griffes mal weglässt ;-)
@ Det
türlich die Sigma ich Depp.#c .....wie komme ich auf Magna....|kopfkrat 
war bestimmt im Videoladen und hab ein bestimmtel Label gedacht...das allerdings heisst Magma glaube ich.....:q

ja die Traverse X ist ne Silstar produktion


----------



## rainer1962 (22. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

"off Topic"
@ Shroe
8 Tn60 sind mit der Power Geriffon ebenfalls im Anmarsch 4xAyu und 4xBlood Pankline  
denke dran im Dezember jage ich die Intimitador übern Teich (sofern die dann vorrätig ist) nur mal zur Info...falls du was brauchst. Ich bin noch auf der Suche nach den SDD 79 Squirell die Farbe BB Tiger zum verrückt werdenüberall ausverkauft!!! meinen letzten habe ich letzte Woche versenk! Wenn du eine Quelle weißt immer rüber damit!
Rolle?????ne Steez oder ne Alpha F was meinst denn du????|kopfkrat :m 
"off Topic Ende"


----------



## Bernhard* (23. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

noch "off toppicer"

hatte mal ne Traverse X-Matchrute hihi


----------



## rainer1962 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> noch "off toppicer"
> 
> hatte mal ne Traverse X-Matchrute hihi


 
so alt bist du Jüngling doch noch gar net...ich glaub du hast da was verwechselt, du wolltest wohl schreben
ich hatte mal ein Match mit der Rute eines Transvestiten|supergri|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: |muahah:


----------



## rainer1962 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

sry burn überkam mich gerade so.....*Immer noch laut lacht*


----------



## Bernhard* (23. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



dosunny schrieb:


> Nein ich habe mir beide Ruten selbst aufgebaut !!



Für welche Techniken/Köder war denn die BP bzw. ist jetzt die 75er VHF?


----------



## Bernhard* (23. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> so alt bist du Jüngling doch noch gar net...ich glaub du hast da was verwechselt, du wolltest wohl schreben
> ich hatte mal ein Match mit der Rute eines Transvestiten|supergri|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: |muahah:



Da kann der Meister mit den 1000 Beiträgen garnicht lachen!! #d

Manchmal trauere ich immer noch um meine Silstar Tele-Match :c


----------



## rainer1962 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

du gehst doch eh blos noch auf Räuber.....wozu dann die Match?????


----------



## dosunny (23. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Für welche Techniken/Köder war denn die BP bzw. ist jetzt die 75er VHF?


 
Gufi bis 16cm und Kopf bis Max 30g

Gruß#c


----------



## Bernhard* (24. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> du gehst doch eh blos noch auf Räuber.....wozu dann die Match?????



Naja, gab auch mal ne Zeit für mich ohne Spinfischen - Schonzeit gibts ja auch noch. Drum stehen auch noch 3 oder 4 Match-Ruten sowie diverse Feeder-Ruten im Keller rum. 

In der kommenden Räuberschonzeit gehts dann wieder schön mit der Matchrute und der Nottingham bzw. Stucki-Wenderolle auf Aitel (Döbel) und Co.


----------



## Bernhard* (24. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



dosunny schrieb:


> Gufi bis 16cm und Kopf bis Max 30g
> 
> Gruß#c



Als reine GuFi-Rute ist die VHF natürlich die bessere Wahl #6


----------



## rainer1962 (24. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ich werd verrückt du hast ne Nottingham von Stucki????
will mir sowas zulegen für die Barschangelei vertikal!


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Gude,

wisst Ihr vielleicht ob es von Harrison auch Blanks in 4,20m zum Posen-/Grundangeln gibt??? #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> wisst Ihr vielleicht ob es von Harrison auch Blanks in 4,20m zum Posen-/Grundangeln gibt??? #h


Bitte sehr, geben tut es sowas: :m 

```
Harrison Primeur Power Float   3,95m = 13ft  1,00lbs = 2-25g 
Harrison Primeur Power Float H 3,95m = 13ft  1,75lbs = 15-45g
Harrison Primeur Power Float   4,20m = 14ft  1,00lbs = 2-25g
```


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Danke Det aber er sollte mindestens 1,75 bis 2,50lbs und unbedingt 4,20m/14ft lang sein.


----------



## schroe (24. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Zanderfänger,
schau dich hier  http://www.harrisonrods.co.uk/ mal um.

@rainer,
vielen herzlichen Dank.
Mails sind angekommen.#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@schroe
hast Du dort ne Seite mit interessanten Ruten/Blanks gefunden, also nicht Carp+Barbel?


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@schroe

Vielen Dank #h

Hatte dort schon geschaut aber nix passendes gefunden oder bin ich blind!?


----------



## Bernhard* (25. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ich werd verrückt du hast ne Nottingham von Stucki????
> will mir sowas zulegen für die Barschangelei vertikal!



Nimm wenn möglich lieber ne kleine Multi.
Mit der Stucki kannst du Dich zum Krüppel ärgern, wenn Dir die Schnur von der Rolle und nach rechts in die Lager springt!!! |gr:


----------



## Ranger (26. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Leute,

ich suche ne neue Hechtrute. Folgende Köder will ich hiermit fischen:

-23er Shads mit bis zu 33g schweren Köpfen
-15er Shads mit 7g Köpfen
-diverse Wobbler am liebsten den Zalt 14cm

Welchen Harrison Blank würdet Ihr empfehlen?

Harrison VHF Spin (Neu)
9' ft., 2,70 m
45-90 g
oder
Harrison VHF Spin
9' ft., 2,70 m
60-120 g

Oder doch nen anderen???

Gruß Ranger


----------



## erich17 (26. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Mad würde sagen:

VHF 45 - 90 gr 

Die 60 -120 ist fürs Waller-Spinnfischen.


Erich17


----------



## Pikepauly (26. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi!
Wenn ichs hier mal in die Runde werfen darf.
Weiss einer wo Mad ist?
Hatte am 25.10 letztes Mal mit ihm gemailt, wg. Aufbau einer Rute für mich und er wollte sich melden. Ist er evtl. in Schweden??

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Ranger (26. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Mit welchem Preis kann man denn ungefähr rechnen?


----------



## ivo (26. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo,

der Preis richtet sich nach der Ausstattung (Ringe, usw).
Telefoniere doch mal mit MAD. Der sagt dir mehr.

mfg

ivo


----------



## mad (26. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Hi!
> Wenn ichs hier mal in die Runde werfen darf.
> Weiss einer wo Mad ist?
> Hatte am 25.10 letztes Mal mit ihm gemailt, wg. Aufbau einer Rute für mich und er wollte sich melden. Ist er evtl. in Schweden??
> ...



|wavey: |wavey: |wavey: 
hab dich nicht vergessen,
warte selber noch auf antwort da jetzt alles anders läuft bei sportex.




Ranger schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich suche ne neue Hechtrute......
> 
> ...



servus,

die vhf 45-90gr würde normal schon reichen.#6 
kommt darauf an welchen geschmack du hast wie die rute sein soll. eine vt wäre da auch noch eine möglichkeit. kannst mich gerne mal anrufen und wir reden über alles wie und was du dir so vorstellst.


----------



## rainer1962 (26. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

für die 14er Zalts (Wobbler) würde ich die (75er) VT nehmen, der ist eher fürs "allrounden"!!!!


----------



## Noob-Flyer (26. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Gibt es auch was neues von der Chimera Front bzgl. € und sonstiges?|wavey: 

PS:warten ist doof  auch wenn Angler wohl Geduld genug haben sollten, besonders, wenn sie soviel fange wie ich|uhoh:


----------



## DozeyDragoN (27. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi,

ick hab noch mal eine Frage zum Aufbau von einem VHF-Blank (9' -75gr.): Eigentlich wollte ich ihn mir als Splithandle aufbauen und die drei "freien" Griffteile mit einem Titanium-Windingcheck "versüssen". Nu kommt mir grad in den Sinn, dass ja diese gewebte Matte auf dem Blank verarbeitet ist. Dürfte schwer werden, da die Windingchecks drüber zu bekommen, oder? Kann mir jemand sagen, um wieviel dicker der Blank (B-Teil) an der Stelle ist, wo die gewegte Matte ist?

Grüße, DD


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



DozeyDragoN schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, um wieviel dicker der Blank (B-Teil) an der Stelle ist, wo die gewegte Matte ist?


Ein bischen schon, schätze mal 0,5--0,8mm, muß mal nachmessen.
Idealerweise liegt der vordere Griffabschluß genau unten drauf, da paßt es wieder. Habe mit meinem ersten recht kurzen Griffaufbau das gerade um ein paar cm verpaßt, beim nächsten Mal verlängere ich den Vordergriff, 150mm sind eh besser als 100mm


----------



## DozeyDragoN (28. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi,

mein Problem ist ja, dass ich nach dem Rollenhalter noch 2 weitere Windingchecks verarbeiten möchte ... Bleibst mir wohl nur der Weg, die "von hinten" aufzuschieben und dann mittels Zierwicklung "abzudichten" ... |uhoh: 

Grüße, DD


----------



## mad (28. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



DozeyDragoN schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mein Problem ist ja, dass ich nach dem Rollenhalter noch 2 weitere Windingchecks verarbeiten möchte ... Bleibst mir wohl nur der Weg, die "von hinten" aufzuschieben und dann mittels Zierwicklung "abzudichten" ... |uhoh:
> 
> Grüße, DD



|kopfkrat |kopfkrat 
hast du das handteil schon gebaut???
wenn ich so ein handteil aufbaue kommt von "oben" der kork, 2 winding checks, kork, rollenhalter, kork, winding check. und die carbonwicklung stört nicht da du ja eh weiter runter kommst mit den winding checks.
http://img162.*ih.us/img162/3059/1111oh4.jpg


----------



## DozeyDragoN (28. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Neeee,

hab noch gar nix verbaut, geschweige denn den Blank in der Hand, der kommt morgen erst an ... *ggg*

War wohl ungeschickt ausgedrückt. Habe bisher bei meinen geteilten Griffen die Metall-Windingchecks immer recht klein (sprich sehr wenig Spiel an der Position, wo er sitzen soll) gewählt. Mein bedenken war nun, dass das Carbongeflecht zu dick sein könnte, so dass ich die Windingchecks für den Endgriff und den mittleren Griff nicht drüber schieben kann, wenn ich, wie gewohnt, "von oben" die einzelnen Teile montieren möchte.

Hast Du auf dem Bild Gummi- oder Metall-Windingchecks verarbeitet? Bei Gummi würd ich es verstehen, dass man sie noch gut über das Carbongeflecht ziehen kann ...

Grüße, DD


----------



## davis (29. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hey Ho zusammen!

Ich spiel schon seit längerem mit dem Gedanken mir mal ne Rute selbst zu bauen! Ein Kollege von mir macht das regelmäßig und da kommen immer klasse Gerten bei raus!
Nun hab ich das natürlich noch nie gemacht und werd mir dann wahrscheinlich von ihm helfen lassen.

Als ich jetzt ein wenig rumgestöbert hab bin ich auf fertige "Bausätze" gestoßen! Also Ringe, Blank, Rollenhalter, Griffteile..
Der Blank soll ein Harrison VHF in 2,7m und 45-90gr. werden! Und den Griff hätte ich gern 3-geteilt wie oben auf dem  einen Foto abgebildet. Also Kork-Rollenhalter-Kork-nackter Blank-Kork-Abschlusskappe.

So nun die alles entscheidende Frage:

Wo bekomm ich das alles günstig her?

greetz


----------



## rainer1962 (29. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

davis
wieso willste denn bei dem WG einen Splitgrip???


----------



## mad (29. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



davis schrieb:


> Hey Ho zusammen!
> 
> Als ich jetzt ein wenig rumgestöbert hab bin ich auf fertige "Bausätze" gestoßen! Also Ringe, Blank, Rollenhalter, Griffteile..
> Der Blank soll ein Harrison VHF in 2,7m und 45-90gr. werden! Und den Griff hätte ich gern 3-geteilt wie oben auf dem  einen Foto abgebildet. Also Kork-Rollenhalter-Kork-nackter Blank-Kork-Abschlusskappe.
> ...



servus,

günstige "bausätze" bekommst sicher schon für ca. 100.-€ aber bestimmt keinen harrison vhf.#6 
was wichtig ist mit welchen ringen, kork, rollenhalter usw willst du deine rute bauen. hier schon gibts großen unterschied vom preis und natürlich von der qualität. es gibt kork für 10.-€ aber auch von 40.-€ und mehr, das gleiche ist bei den ringen, man bekommt einen satz ringe für 15.-€ bis über 100.-€. um verschiedene angebote zu vergleichen ist es wichtig das es ums gleiche material auch geht.#h 
auch ich persönlich würde keine rute über 75gr mit so einen handteil aufbauen. ist natürlich meine meinung und auch geschmacksache.#6


----------



## davis (29. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Rainer: Aus rein optischen Aspekten!  Spielt das denn eine funktionelle Rolle??

greetz


----------



## Birger (29. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi mad,
mal so nebenbei: gibt es eigentlich eine leichtere VHF also die mit 30g WG? Oder ist sowas in Planung? Ich meine fürs UL fischen auf Barsch und Forelle.


----------



## Bernhard* (29. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Crazyegg schrieb:


> Auf der Homepage von Mad:
> 
> Harrison VHF Spin (Neu/auch in Cobalt Blau) 9' ft., 2,70 m 5-30 g
> 
> denke das ies es was du suchst oder?


 
Ich denk eher, der Birger will wissen, obs jetzt auch ne 20er VHF gibt, oder???


----------



## Crazyegg (29. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

aahhh das könnte sein.
das das "o" bei "also" nicht dazugehört.
dann hab ich des falsch verstanden |uhoh:

hab dann mal meinen beitrag gelöscht ^^
ist ja somit überflüssig


----------



## mad (29. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Birger schrieb:


> Hi mad,
> mal so nebenbei: gibt es eigentlich eine leichtere VHF also die mit 30g WG? Oder ist sowas in Planung? Ich meine fürs UL fischen auf Barsch und Forelle.



servus birger,

zur zeit in vhf nur die bis 30gr in 2,70m und in 2,40m.#6 
ich persönlich liebe diesen blank weil es spaß macht damit zu fischen. einen "senior" bei mir zuhaus habe ich mit dieser rute sehr glücklich gemacht und fischt mit der nur auf barsch.
bekomme noch blanks vhf mit ca 20gr sind aber nur ca. 2,10m lang und noch nicht sicher ob die dann gebaut werden.#c 
(hab mit den blanks was anderes vor|kopfkrat )
für barsch und forelle wäre der tusk 5-25gr blank nicht schlecht.#h


----------



## davis (29. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@mad: Um mal eine etwas präziesere Aussage zu treffen...
Ich hätte gern den VHF Blank, nen anständigen Fuji-Rollenhalter, stabile Fuji-SIC Beringung...am liebsten 3-Steg, und natürlich nen anständigen Kork! Muss aber alles nicht "das Beste" sein. Wir können ja mal telefonieren und du machst mir ein Angebot!

Ach und was spricht denn gegen so ein geteiltes Griffteil bei diesem Wurfgewicht??

greetz


----------



## mad (29. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



davis schrieb:


> @mad: Um mal eine etwas präziesere Aussage zu treffen...
> ........ Wir können ja mal telefonieren und du machst mir ein Angebot!
> 
> greetz



ist sicher das beste#h


----------



## rainer1962 (29. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

davis
eventuell, je nach AUFBAU, die Balance der Rute. Ferner sollte man bedenken, dass bei diesem WG die zu erwartende "Beute" doch in einer etwas stärkeren Liga spielt. Beim Drill ist es doch eher von Vorteil wenn man das Handteil richtig am Unterarm anlegen kann und somit mehr/besser Druck auf den Fisch ausüben kann. Mit der Stabilität des Blanks hat dies nichts zu tun es geht hier einfach um den Kontakt evtl. auch bei der Köderführung der großen Gufis. Das wollte ich damit sagen, wobei ich ehrlicherweise noch keine Rute mit Splitgrip in dieser WG Klasse gefischt habe.


----------



## mad (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



erich17 schrieb:


> Da dieser Thread schon seit 3 Tagen brach liegt , möchte ich ihn mal kurz aufwärmen :
> 
> 
> MAD, ICH WILL MEINE RUTE !!!!!!
> ...



servus,#h 

erich mittwoch oder donnerstag bekommst du post.:m


----------



## the doctor (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus,#h
> 
> erich mittwoch oder donnerstag bekommst du post.:m




|director:Ich auch will !!!!!!|bla:


:m


----------



## mad (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



the doctor schrieb:


> |director:Ich auch will !!!!!!|bla:
> 
> 
> :m



servus,

du freitag!!!#6


----------



## Adrian* (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Die VHF bis 45g, was hat der Blank für ne Farbe?


----------



## erich17 (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Robert,


is ja der Hammer - man wie ich mich freue - und wenns Wetter nur noch a bisserl aushält, werd ich Sie vielleicht gleich am Samstag ausprobieren !!!!!!!!!!



SUPER DUPPER !!!!!!

Warum kann jetzt nicht schon Donnerstag sein !!!!!!!!

Erich17


----------



## mad (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Adrian* schrieb:


> Die VHF bis 45g, was hat der Blank für ne Farbe?



in 9' 15-45gr in anthrazit/grau, ich habe den blank auch in blau#6


----------



## Adrian* (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@mad

Welche Rute wäre den deiner Meinung nach für den Rhein, (Köder um die 10cm) besser geegnet..?
Die VHF in 45 oder 70gr?


----------



## rainer1962 (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Adrian* schrieb:


> @mad
> 
> Welche Rute wäre den deiner Meinung nach für den Rhein, (Köder um die 10cm) besser geegnet..?
> Die VHF in 45 oder 70gr?


 
75er#6 ,
da biste viel flexibler


----------



## Bernhard* (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> 75er#6 ,
> da biste viel flexibler


 
@Adrian:

Glaub´s Ihm! Er ist MAD´s persönlicher Harrison-am-Rhein-Testfischer!! #6


----------



## dosunny (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Adrian* schrieb:


> @mad
> 
> Welche Rute wäre den deiner Meinung nach für den Rhein, (Köder um die 10cm) besser geegnet..?
> Die VHF in 45 oder 70gr?


 
Mit der 75g bist du halt immer gut angezogen !!
Einfach der Traum diese Rute:l


----------



## mash76 (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Harrison-Freaks,

bin jetzt auch glücklicher Besitzer einer Harrison VHF 10´ - 75g vom Master MAD. Ich kann euch sagen, ein Traum von einer Rute. Demjenigen , der eine Harrison besitzt brauche ich das natürlich nicht zu sagen. Die meisten haben ja gleich mit der 2. und 3. Rute nachgelegt, nachdem sie das Harrisonvirus infiziert hatte.
Am 6. Dez. war es dann soweit, da hat mir der Nikolaus, der heisst bei mir seit dem Tag an MAD, eine riesen Freude gemacht. Leider hat das fette Rohr nicht in meine geputzten Stiefel gepasst, was der Freunde aber keinen Abbruch tat. Als ich das Paket unter den neugierigen Blicken meines Bruders, der genauso aufgeregt war wie ich, geöffnet habe, und sie das erste mal beäugen durfte, habe ich die Süsse gleich zu meiner Erst-Freundin gemacht ;-). Hätte wirklich nicht gedacht, dass sie so wunderschön wird. Bevor jetzt irgendwelche Missverständnisse entstehen, ich finde meine richtige Freundin auch wunderschön. Wollte das nur kurz klargestellt haben ;-)
Jedenfalls, bin ich mit meiner Harrison gleich ans Wasser, um zu schauen ob die inneren Werte genauso schick sind, wie die Äußerlichkeiten. Konnte an diesem Tag zwar keinen Fisch landen aber die Bisse waren sagenhaft. Wie hat Birger so schön gesagt, die Bisse fühlen sich an wie 1000Volt im Arm. Das kann ich so voll und ganz unterstreichen, ich habe mich richtig erschreckt. Ich hoffe, ich komme bald in den Genuss sie im Drill erleben zu dürfen. Habe nur Angst, dass ich sie vor Schreck loslasse. 
Was mich auch überrascht hat, ich bei dem Wg nicht für möglich gehalten hätte, man spürt selbst leichte Gewichte von 11g auf dem Grund aufsetzen. Für mich hat sich deshalb die Entscheidung in die VHF - 75g zu investieren, zu 100% gelohnt. Es wird wahrscheinlich nicht meine letzte Harrison gewesen sein, ich spüre gerade wie sich das H-Virus in mir verbreitet, das wird beim nächsten angeln bestimmt noch schlimmer ;-) aaaaaaaah........

Bis dahin.......

Petri
mash76


----------



## erich17 (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

SUPER !!!!

MAD der Nikolaus hat heute meine weggeschickt !!!!!!!


Erich#17


----------



## schroe (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

...und der Nikolausi hat einen neuen Auftrag.#6 

@mash76,
...ist eine Erfahrung, nicht?#6  Ging mir genauso.#h


----------



## rainer1962 (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> ...und der Nikolausi hat einen neuen Auftrag.#6
> 
> @mash76,
> ...ist eine Erfahrung, nicht?#6 Ging mir genauso.#h


 
hat ratz sich entschieden???? Die Unterarmlänge gut gemessen????ca 70cm gelle:q


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Du wirst noch eine Menge Spaß haben... #6

Das sind einfach tolle Ruten, und auch die Einschätzung das es nicht die letzte Harisson bleiben wird ist vermutlich richtig... #6

Ich habe inzwischen 2, und wenn alles gut läuft kommt Ende der Woche meine Nr. 3, eine Jerkrute, dazu. Und ich bin schon total hibbelig, habe alles andere schon besorgt, Rolle aus JP, Jerks von MarcMihan, Boardy Holle baut mir auch noch ein paar, wenn die Rute kommt gehts los! :l

Der Virus ist unter uns... |uhoh:

CU Stefan


----------



## mash76 (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@schroe,
  ....das kannst du aber laut sagen. Ich hätte wirklich nicht gedacht, dass mich die Rute so umhauen würde. Danke Mad!
  Würde mir am liebsten so schnell wie möglich zwei weitere Ruten aufbauen lassen. Aber, dann komm ich zu Hause nicht mehr rein, weil meine Freundin die Schlösser hat austauschen lassen. Werde das im nächsten Jahr in Angriff nehmen. Mad weiss schon bescheid.


----------



## mash76 (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Stefan,
  ....das glaube ich auch, dass ich noch ne Menge Spaß haben werde. Ich will genau wie du, dass die Woche so schnell wie möglich zu Ende geht.

Es wird definitiv nicht die letzte Harrison sein, da bin ich mir jetzt schon ziemlich sicher. Wie gesagt, ein bissel gedulden muss ich mich noch. Sonst gibt es zu Hause Krieg ;-)


----------



## itze (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo zusammen.

ich darf mich ab heute auch stolzer Besitzer einer Harrison VT (2,70m, bis 120g WG) nennen. Der Aufbau steht noch an, aber ich freu mich schon tierisch drauf. Die Rute soll zum Wallerfischen mir Gufis eingesetzt werden.  Und die Bewährungsprobe folgt dann im April in Spannien )))) 

Was haltet ihr von dem blank zu diesem Zwecke?

Viele Grüße und lasst euch reich beschenken 
itze


----------



## erich17 (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich hab am Freitag meine VHF vom MAD bekommen, konnte sie aber erst am Sonntag richtig begutachten und mit ihr in der Hand ein wenig "spielen".

Es gibt nur eine Beschreibung für diese Rute : "EIN TRAUM" !!!!

Ich als Uralter SPORTEX Fan kann nur sagen: Hut ab.

Viel Feinnerviger in der Spitze , wesentlich besser ausbalnciert ( im Vergleich zu meiner Black Arrow dl ).

Und diese Rute sucht in der Verarbeitung seines Gleichen !!!!!

MAD das war absolute Meisterarbeit wie du diese Rute gebaut hast. Ich sag nochmals 


DANKE !!!

Erich17


----------



## schroe (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> hat ratz sich entschieden???? Die Unterarmlänge gut gemessen????ca 70cm gelle



@rainer,
gestern viel die entgültige Entscheidung für den Aufbau.:vik: 

70cm Unterarmlänge???? Das wäre dann im Bereich der Proportion eines einfachen Primaten.

Uiuiui, lass sie dass nicht lesen.|bla:


----------



## Ratz (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ rainer 
grrrrrr |motz: (von wegen Primat)




Gruß Ratz |supergri


----------



## schroe (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@rainer,
zu spääät.|wavey:


----------



## Bernhard* (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@schroe:
Warum sind denn Deine Ruten jetzt alle 4-teilig? |rolleyes


----------



## schroe (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Warum sind denn Deine Ruten jetzt alle 4-teilig?



Nene,........ klappt schon wirklich gut und materialschonend pfleglich.



........aber du Börnie, du stehst jetzt auch auf ihrer "Schwarzen Liste".:q


----------



## Bernhard* (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> Nene,........ klappt schon wirklich gut und materialschonend pfleglich.
> 
> 
> 
> ........aber du Börnie, du stehst jetzt auch auf ihrer "Schwarzen Liste".:q


 
Und sie auf meiner "rosa Liste" seit ich sie (per Bild) mit den sexy "Watis" und nem Stachelritten in den zarten Händchen sah! :k 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Seit dem schlag ich meiner Freundin wöchentlich die Fischerprüfung vor - ernste dabei aber lediglich ein Nase-Rümpfen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



erich17 schrieb:


> Ich als Uralter SPORTEX Fan kann nur sagen: Hut ab.


Jupp, das HT einer VHF -75 3m  und einer der besten Sportex Kev4 3054 ist schon ein Unterschied |uhoh: , da ist nochmal eine Menge Kraft mehr drin und anscheinend auch ein paar Kevlar-Fasern unterwärts versteckt, jedenfalls sagt mir das Zersägen eines Blanks das, die PUK-Säge kreischt.  Wer wissen will was drin ist ...

So 6kg voll anliften ist wirklich was geiles, was will man mehr, da klatscht einem ja fast alles um die Ohren, wenn es nicht gerade fast "einbetoniert" da unten ist  
Aber: Die VHF ist schwerer, 13g mehr im HT z.B., und fühlt sich bei gleichem Aufbau auch schwerer an, wie sollte es anders sein. 

Über den grottigen Sportex-Standard-Aufbau ;+ will ich gar nicht wieder herziehen, genauso wie ich mich nicht wundere das Sportex da jetzt so ist wie es ist, das ist vorbei mit ihrer technischen Überlegenheit, den größten Vorsprung hat Harrison wie es Steve Harrison auf seiner Webseite so schreibt! #6


----------



## rainer1962 (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Ratz schrieb:


> @ rainer
> grrrrrr |motz: (von wegen Primat)
> 
> 
> ...


 

ich habe nix von primat gesagt:m 
das war jemand den kannste heute abend mal anknurren


----------



## rainer1962 (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Und sie auf meiner "rosa Liste" seit ich sie (per Bild) mit den sexy "Watis" und nem Stachelritten in den zarten Händchen sah! :k
> .
> .
> .
> ...


 
wo ist denn das Bild mit den grünen Gummistrapsen??????:q
auch mal sehen will....
.
,
.#
.
aber nur wegen dem Stachelritter....net dass da jemand was falsches denkt#c :m


----------



## Bernhard* (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> wo ist denn das Bild mit den grünen Gummistrapsen??????:q
> *auch mal sehen will....*
> .
> ,
> ...


 
Bist Du des "Fremde-Foren-Durchsuchens" nicht mächtig? Naja, o.k, aber nicht hierrein...soll ja hier schliesslich weiterhin auch ausschließlich ums Angeln gehen...|rolleyes


----------



## doggie (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo,

ich habe immer gerne diesen thread gelesen. Nicht zuletzt, weil ich auch spekuliere mir eine Harrison VHF zu gönnen. 

Aber in letzter wird hier mE hier ein wenig viel offtopic gepostet. Eigentlich schade für den thread!

Nix für ungut!

doggie


----------



## schroe (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Aber in letzter wird hier mE hier ein wenig viel offtopic gepostet. Eigentlich schade für den thread!



Hast recht, sorry.


----------



## Da Vinci (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo,

habe letzten Donnerstag nun auch endlich meine erste Harrison VHF 45 - 90g von Mad bekommen (gerade noch rechtzeitig) und konnte sie am WE gleich auf den Bodden einsetzen! Vorab: Mad hat meine Wünsche 1:1 umgesetzt und mich sehr sehr gut beraten! Ich bin mit seiner Arbeit mehr als zufrieden! #6Jedem der unsicher ist, kann ich nur ein Telefonat mit Mad empfehlen! 
Am Samstag konnte ich dann das erste Mal mit ihr fischen. Ich kann nur sagen, die Rute ist wie geschaffen für das Führen von 23er Gummis! War sonst nie ein Fan von großen Gummis (also 15cm aufwärts), aber mit dieser Rute macht das Großgummifischen wirklich Spaß! Hatte an beiden Tagen zwar insgesamt "nur" 7 Hechte (der Größte mit 102cm) gefangen, diese dann aber alle auf 23er und konnte nur 2 Fehlbisse  verbuchen - was ich dafür schon erstaunlich finde! Bin nun schon am überlegen wann ich die nächste VHF zum Barschfischen ordern soll! + Ein weiterer Harrison Infizierter! :k

Gruß Jochen


----------



## mad (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



itze schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> ich darf mich ab heute auch stolzer Besitzer einer Harrison VT (2,70m, bis 120g WG) nennen...... Die Rute soll zum Wallerfischen mir Gufis eingesetzt werden.  Und die Bewährungsprobe folgt dann im April in Spannien ))))
> 
> ...



servus,

die vt 120gr ist gerade richtig zum wallerspinnfischen|wavey: 
mit den blank fischen schon sehr viele auf waller in spanien und am po.
ich selber fische den vhf 120gr blank auf waller und bis jetzt auch noch keine probleme damit.


----------



## McRip (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo,
auch ich würde mich freuen, wenn's wieder mehr ontopic geht.  #h 

Toll wäre es, wenn die stolzen Beitzer vll. ein paar Bilder ihrer Ruten zeigen könnten. Interessant wäre auch, was für Besonderheiten die Rute hat, warum man sie genau so haben wollte usw. :g
Vielleicht traut sich der eine oder andere auch, die Grenzen der Angeln zu zeigen, gerade bei den leichten Spinnangeln interessant. 

Liebäugele auch mit dem Kauf (zunächst) einer dieser "Harrison-Blank-Angeln" |rolleyes

Danke

PS: wird Wallerfischen jetzt auch so ein Hype wie einst "Carphunting" |kopfkrat


----------



## rainer1962 (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

naja jetzt muss ich doch mal meinen Senf zu off und on Topic geben...
Die Blanks und deren Arbeitsweise, sowie div. Bilder usw. usw. usw. wurde ja schon doch sehr ausführlich behandelt...... Das ist der Harrisonfans thread ich weiß eigentl. nicht obs da off topic gibt oder????? Hier posten die Fans von Harrison und das nicht nur zu Blanks,
sry an alle die noch beschreibungen wollen gelle Mc Rip..... wenn du den fred mal durchgelesen hättest dann wüsstest du eigentl. alles über die hier beschriebenen Blanks incl. Fangfotos, Testkurven, versch. Aufbaute usw....nix für Ungut Leute ist nur meine Meinung....also auch ein Smalltalk gehört in diesen Fred:m 
in diesem Sinne auf weiter gute unterhaltung....
P.s. wenns was neues aufm markt in sachen Blanks gibt, wirds hier garantiert als erstes gepostet#h


----------



## doggie (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> wo ist denn das Bild mit den grünen Gummistrapsen??????:q
> auch mal sehen will....
> .
> ,
> ...


 

Hallo Rainer,

sollte ich einem Internetnovizen erklären müssen was offtopic bedeutet, wäre dieses Zitat in einem thread über Blanks mein erstes Beispiel.....

Auch nix für ungut! 

doggie


----------



## McRip (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich hab ihn gelesen |wavey:

Ich schließe nicht aus, dass ich beim Lesen der ganzen Seiten, was irgendwann nachts um 4 oder 5 Uhr endete, was übersehen/vergessen habe, allerdings gehe ich auch weiterhin davon aus, noch nicht alle gewünschten Infos zu haben. 

Meist hört man nur: "Ich hab jetzt auch eine, sie ist göttlich!" und das war es dann auch im Großen und Ganzen... Verständlich, schließlich verbringt man mit so einer Rute anschließend jede freie Minute am Wasser, aber irgendwie auch schade... Ich finde du solltest tolerant genug sein, dass auch neue Interessenten zu ihrer Rute kommen. |rolleyes


----------



## mad (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



McRip schrieb:


> Hallo,
> auch ich würde mich freuen, wenn's wieder mehr ontopic geht.  #h
> 
> Toll wäre es, wenn die stolzen Beitzer vll. ein paar Bilder ihrer Ruten zeigen könnten. Interessant wäre auch, was für Besonderheiten die Rute hat, warum man sie genau so haben wollte usw. :g
> ...



servus,

wenn du fragen hast dann raus damit|wavey: 
gibt hier sicher genügend die diese beantworten. ein großer teil schreibt mir eine pn oder rufen an wenns um ihre wunsch rute geht.
gerade beim aufbau einer rute gehen die wünsche auseinander. angefangen bei der grifflänge bis zum rollenhalter über ringe und zum schluß welche farbe das garn haben soll.
helfe jeden auch wenn er seine rute wo anders dann bauen läßt.#h


----------



## McRip (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Danke 

Für mich ist eine neue Rute auch immer ein wenig Experiment. Meine konservative Einstellung:
2,30m (Bootsangelei ohne Hindernisse)
15-45g (obwohl ich da immer noch etwas Angst hab, weil ich auch mal im Bodden angle...)
langer Korkgriff, Richtung Spitze flach werdend
Spinnangel für Zielfisch Hecht
Barsch zu erwarten, etwas Zander, definitiv kein Wels
viele Wobbler, einige Spinner & Blinker, keine Gufis/Jerks

1. Rutenhalter und Ringe von Fuji, was ist da zu empfehlen? Was gibt es genau?
2. Ist ein Aluminiumrollenhalter besser oder dient der nur der Optik?
3. Welche Vor- und Nachteile haben welche Griffformen?  Habe z.B. noch nie so wirklich einen Wulst vorne am Korkgriff erlebt.
4. Gibt es drei/vier-teilige Blank-Versionen?
5. Was  haltet ihr von einem Overlap-Spitzenring?
6. Wie hoch sind die Preisunterschiede bei den Blanks, z.B. bei verschiedenen Längen oder VT vs. VHF?.
7. Erfahrungen zum 5-30iger Blank?
8. Sind noch andere Blankfarben möglich?
9. Könnte ich Dir (mad) meine Rolle zuschicken zum Besseren ausbalancieren?
10. Gibt es noch weitere 2,30m/2,40m Angeln als die leichte 5-30iger VHT und die 30-75iger VT?
11. Wie aufwendig ist ein Bausatz?

Ganz viele Fragen. ;+

McRip #6


----------



## Bubbel2000 (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> helfe jeden auch wenn er seine rute wo anders dann bauen läßt.#h



...und das wäre schön doof:vik: sorry dafür, aber das lag auf der zunge, bzw. auf meinen fingern...mads ruten sind schärfer als jede braut, bevor ich mir nen porno reinziehe, glotze ich auf meine harrison.... :q


----------



## ivo (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> 1. Rutenhalter und Ringe von Fuji, was ist da zu empfehlen? Was gibt es genau?
> 2. Ist ein Aluminiumrollenhalter besser oder dient der nur der Optik?
> 3. Welche Vor- und Nachteile haben welche Griffformen?  Habe z.B. noch nie so wirklich einen Wulst vorne am Korkgriff erlebt.
> 4. Gibt es drei/vier-teilige Blank-Versionen?
> ...



Hallo,

meiner bescheidenen Meinung ist bei dir ne VT besser. Der Overlap-Spitzenring ist auch nicht verkehrt aber lange Griffe sind mir zu Unhandlich. Gerade deshalb lasse ich mir eine Rute mit nem kurzen Griff bauen. Ich nehme zum Bootsangeln Ruten zwischen 2,70m und 3,00m und finde das die Kombination gut ist, auch im Hinblick auf den Bodden.

mfg

ivo


----------



## Bernhard* (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



McRip schrieb:


> 7. Erfahrungen zum 5-30iger Blank?
> 
> McRip #6


 
Ja!
Hab mir nen 5-30er Aufbauen lassen fürs Forellen-, Barsch- und leichte Zanderfischen. Verwendete Köder sind Spinner Größe 3 auf Forellen, sowie kleine Gummis für Barsch und Zander.
Der 3er Spinner entspricht meiner Meinung nach (je nach Strömungsgegendruck) der fischbaren Untergrenze. Ein 2er wäre bei etwas Gegenströmung und je nach Blattform ggf. noch möglich.
Die Untergrenze bei den Gummis hängt entsprechend vom Gewicht des Kopfes ab. Die kleinsten von mir gefischten Gummis waren ProfiBlinker Turbotail Grösse B mit leichtem (grünen) Kopf. Das geht dann gerade noch so. Als Obergrenze habe ich mir Kopytos mit 8cm und Attractoren mit max. 10 cm mit mittelschweren Köpfen gesetzt - ansonsten geht das hohe Ködergewicht zu sehr auf Kosten des Köderkontaktes.

Wobbler in den Grössen 3-8 cm wurden von mir auch gefischt. Aufgrund der ausgeprägten, straffen Spitzenaktion eignet sich der Blank hierfür aber nur bedingt. Das fischbare Spektrum ist meines Erachtens durch die Aktion des Blanks ziemlich eingeschränkt.

Alles in Allem ein sehr glungener, schneller, straffer und sehr leichter Blank, der meines Erachtens erste Wahl fürs Fischen leichter und mittlerer Gummis ist.

Bilder kann ich bei Bedarf gerne einstellen.


----------



## rainer1962 (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> wenn du fragen hast dann raus damit|wavey:
> gibt hier sicher genügend die diese beantworten.


 
genau darum gehts mir!!!!! Mir braucht hier wirklich niemand zu sagen dass Gummistrapse nichts mit Harrison zu tun haben!!!!
Ein thread lebt auch bzw. gerade vom off Topic, dadurch wird er immer wieder auf der Eingangsseite hervorgeholt. Man sieht dass die Members eines Threads präsent sind und somit Gewehr bei Fuss stehen um Fragen direkt zu beantworten und wenns auch nur durch Querverweis (Link) ist. Man sollte auch nicht vergessen dass sich ein Großteiel hier persönlich und/oder telefonisch kennengelernt hat, weil sie auf der Suche nach etwas bestimmten waren (nämlich einer geilen Gufirute). Diese Ergebnisse wurden hier gepostet um ALLE intressierten daran teilhaben zu lassen. Uns könnte es auch wurscht sein (incl. MAD) wer mit welcher Crypton Zander/Antares oder was auch immer seine Gufis durchs Wasser zieht. Nein, wir wollten unsere Erfahrungen hier austauschen um das BESTMÖGLICHSTE Gerät für unser Geld zu bekommen, einfach um "Fehlkäufe" zu vermeiden. Ihr könnt auch gerne den VT Blank als Fanatic Rod bei Stolli für 400??? oder mehr weiterhin kaufen! Ferner stehen wirklich genügend infos in diesem Thread, wenn man diese Infos dann auch noch für sich verwertet und dann die Homepages besucht wird man feststelen, dass es keinen 240er VHF Blank gibt. Sollen die Leute hier immer wieder das gleiche in Bezug auf Ködergröße, Führung usw schreiben???? Das wäre absoluter Schwachsinn.
Diejenigen die ihre Fragen stellen, werden von den hier anwesenden membern dann auch die demenstprechenden Antworten bekommen. Um aber einen thread, der leben soll zu kreieren, sollte er ab und an auf der Einstiegsseite zu finden sein, so einfach ist das. 
Fernerhin ist es natürlich so, dass aufgrund der Tatsache von zig telefonaten, gemeinsamen fischens usw. doch ein sehr persönl. Verhältnis bei einigen besteht, dass da mal gefrozzelt wird und off topic geredet wird ist mehr als nur normal!!!!wäre dies nicht der Fall (gewesen) hätten viele hier KEINE Harrison von MAD!!!! Die meisten sind aufgrund der Vielzahl der Postings auf diesen Fred aufmerksam geworden, haben sich die Infos rausgelesen und dann ihre restl Infos per Fragen geholt um auch die letzten Zweifel zu beseitigen (oder auch nicht), wurde dann zum Telefon gegriffen um die Fragen mündlich abzuklären. Jeder der ne Harrison hier fischt wird also dementsprechend gerne Auskunft geben. Ich für meinen Teile werde auch genau deswegen das ein oder andere posten was NICHT zum Thema Harrison gehört. Wem das nicht passt hat eben Pech gehabt, auf keinen Fall werde ich mich deswegen "anschei....en" lassen, denn jeder neue Member und jeder der sich fürs Gufifischen intressiert soll die gleichen Chancen haben wie ihr, nämlich diesen Thread zu finden um sich Infos zu holen.
Also alle off Topic Gegner sollten sich das mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.


----------



## astcuit (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauche jemanden der sich mit Harrison Blanks auskennt.Ich habe mir gestern 2 12" 2 1/4lbs  Harrison Advanced Rods Multi Range zum leichten bis mittleren Hecht und Zanderansitzen geholt und würde gerne wissen welcher Blank in diesen Ruten verbaut wurde.

Ich kann einfach keine Infos finden!Bei bedarf kann ich auch mal ein Bild einstellen.

MfG
Tim


----------



## schroe (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@McRip, 


zu t3: 
Wenn du die Rute auf Höhe des Rollenhalters greifst, ist die Obergriffform eher optisch relevant. 
Häufiger sieht man, das Angler ihre Rute am Obergriff fassen, dann wird die Form für das Handling entscheidender. Der "wulstige" Griff empfiehlt sich, wenn man die Rute mit der Handfläche greift und den Daumen Richtung Rutenspitze abspreizt (eine eher kraftvolle Griffart). Der Daumen wird an den Wulst angelehnt.

Der sich konisch verjüngende ist für die, die lieber den Zeigefinger entlang des Blankverlaufes abspreitzen (gefühlvoller und eher etwas für leichtere Rutenmodelle).

t5: 
Der Spitzenring mit der dicken SIC Einlage verringert den Reibungswiderstand der Schnur auf dessen Oberfläche. Kommt beim Einsatz von Geflochtenen Schnüren, in Verbindung mit schweren oder Ködern mit hohem Wasserwiderstand deutlich zum Tragen. Er verringert auch das Risiko, dass sich die Schnur um die Hülse des Spitzenringes legt.

t8: 
Ab einer bestimmten Bestellmenge, kann mad Farbwünsche beeinflussen, zumindest bei den Harrisons. War aber schon Thema.

t11: 
Hängt von deinem Geschick, deiner Rutenbauerfahrung und deiner Bereitschaft ab, dir z.B. eine Wickelvorrichtung anzuschaffen/zu errichten. 
Habe selber vier Fliegenruten aufgebaut (ist ein paar Jahre her). Für das gelegentliche Aufbauen ist mir der Aufwand viel zu groß und das Ergebnis meiner Bemühungen, viel zu gering. Mir fehlt die Erfahrung, die regelmäßige Übung und das einzig dadurch erwerbbare handwerkliche Geschick. Die Ruten die Mad mir aufgebaut hat, sind über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Er berücksichtigt beim Aufbau Details, die mir verschlossen blieben. Eine Rute ist nicht einfach eine Kohlestange mit Ringen und Rollenhalter dran. Der Aufbau entscheidet mindestens ebenso über "Wohl" und "Wehe", wie die Einzelkomponeneten selbst.

Für die anderen t´s, wendest du dich am besten tel. und direkt an Mad. Kontaktdaten findest du auf der Seite www.mads-rutenbau.de  .



Zum Thema offtopic:
Ich denke, gerade Rainer hat sich durch sehr informationshaltige Posts in diesem Thema ausgezeichnet und noch mehr Fragen (auch sich ständig wiederholende) konkret beantwortet. 

Wenn jemand in diesem Thread konkrete Fragen gestellt hat, wurden diese regelmäßig umgehend und IMHO kompetent beantwortet. Man muß sich allerdings schon die Mühe machen, eine Frage selber auszuformulieren.

"Offtopics" gab es in diesem Thread immer Mal. Wenn dann eine Frage zum Thema kam, gabs zeitnah die qualifizierte Antwort.

"Offtopic", verstehe ich in diesem Thread als "standby" Betrieb. Der am Material interessierte weiß zumindest, das so ihn eine Frage "drückt", der Thread noch aktiv bearbeitet wird.

"Offtopic" sehe ich wie Rainer, ist in topic. Man kennt sich und hat gefallen am Gerät aus dem Hause Mad. Das verbindet irgendwie schon.



> Meist hört man nur: "Ich hab jetzt auch eine, sie ist göttlich!"



Denke, die Information drückt doch schon viel aus. #6

Wenn man im Thread zurückblickt, findet man sämtliche weiteren Infos, auch Bilder und Detaibeschreibungen.

 Ist einem der Thread zu lang und will nicht alles durchlesen(habe ich vollstes Verständnis für), stellt man seine Frage. Ist niemand "böse" drüber.#h 

Just my 2Cents


----------



## doggie (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> genau darum gehts mir!!!!! Mir braucht hier wirklich niemand zu sagen dass Gummistrapse nichts mit Harrison zu tun haben!!!!
> Ein thread lebt auch bzw. gerade vom off Topic, dadurch wird er immer wieder auf der Eingangsseite hervorgeholt. Man sieht dass die Members eines Threads präsent sind und somit Gewehr bei Fuss stehen um Fragen direkt zu beantworten und wenns auch nur durch Querverweis (Link) ist. Man sollte auch nicht vergessen dass sich ein Großteiel hier persönlich und/oder telefonisch kennengelernt hat, weil sie auf der Suche nach etwas bestimmten waren (nämlich einer geilen Gufirute). Diese Ergebnisse wurden hier gepostet um ALLE intressierten daran teilhaben zu lassen. Uns könnte es auch wurscht sein (incl. MAD) wer mit welcher Crypton Zander/Antares oder was auch immer seine Gufis durchs Wasser zieht. Nein, wir wollten unsere Erfahrungen hier austauschen um das BESTMÖGLICHSTE Gerät für unser Geld zu bekommen, einfach um "Fehlkäufe" zu vermeiden. Ihr könnt auch gerne den VT Blank als Fanatic Rod bei Stolli für 400??? oder mehr weiterhin kaufen! Ferner stehen wirklich genügend infos in diesem Thread, wenn man diese Infos dann auch noch für sich verwertet und dann die Homepages besucht wird man feststelen, dass es keinen 240er VHF Blank gibt. Sollen die Leute hier immer wieder das gleiche in Bezug auf Ködergröße, Führung usw schreiben???? Das wäre absoluter Schwachsinn.
> Diejenigen die ihre Fragen stellen, werden von den hier anwesenden membern dann auch die demenstprechenden Antworten bekommen. Um aber einen thread, der leben soll zu kreieren, sollte er ab und an auf der Einstiegsseite zu finden sein, so einfach ist das.
> Fernerhin ist es natürlich so, dass aufgrund der Tatsache von zig telefonaten, gemeinsamen fischens usw. doch ein sehr persönl. Verhältnis bei einigen besteht, dass da mal gefrozzelt wird und off topic geredet wird ist mehr als nur normal!!!!wäre dies nicht der Fall (gewesen) hätten viele hier KEINE Harrison von MAD!!!! Die meisten sind aufgrund der Vielzahl der Postings auf diesen Fred aufmerksam geworden, haben sich die Infos rausgelesen und dann ihre restl Infos per Fragen geholt um auch die letzten Zweifel zu beseitigen (oder auch nicht), wurde dann zum Telefon gegriffen um die Fragen mündlich abzuklären. Jeder der ne Harrison hier fischt wird also dementsprechend gerne Auskunft geben. Ich für meinen Teile werde auch genau deswegen das ein oder andere posten was NICHT zum Thema Harrison gehört. Wem das nicht passt hat eben Pech gehabt, auf keinen Fall werde ich mich deswegen "anschei....en" lassen, denn jeder neue Member und jeder der sich fürs Gufifischen intressiert soll die gleichen Chancen haben wie ihr, nämlich diesen Thread zu finden um sich Infos zu holen.
> Also alle off Topic Gegner sollten sich das mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.


 
Hallo Rainer,

vorab, deine latente Aggressivität gibt mir schon zu denken. Na ja, jeder diskutiert auf andere Art und Weise........

Dass hier nützliche und überaus hilfreiche Tipps gegeben wurden und werden ist doch unbestritten. Genau aus diesem Grund habe ich diesen thread bisher auch immer gerne verfolgt. 

Leider wurde in den letzten Tagen und Wochen in diesem thread mehr Insider- bzw. offtopic-Kommunikation ausgetauscht als Inhaltliches. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger habe ich mir erlaubt zu bemerken. Wenn Du natürlich meinen völlig emotionslosen Hinweis als "ansch...en" empfindest,möchte ich Deine Reaktion gar nicht erleben wenn Du mal wirklich "angesch...en" wirst!

Du hast unbestritten ein ausgewöhnliches technisches tackle know-how und gibts dieses auch sehr altruistisch an andere user weiter. Ob man daraus aber die Legitimation ableiten sollte diesen thread als persönliche offtopic- und Spasswiese zu benutzen??? 

Es ist doch klar, dass jeder Langzeitthread auch vom offtopic lebt. Wenn aber das Inhaltliche allzu sehr zur Nebensache wird sollte es schon erlaubt sein, darauf (völlig unaufgeregt) hinzuweisen.

Dein Argument, dass die offtopic-postings wichtig sind um den thread "oben" zu halten kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Glaubst Du wirklich, dass ein Harrisoninteressierter diesen thread nicht findet weil nicht permanent an der Spitze der zuletzt aktiven threads steht?

Von meiner Seite nun genug offtopic (Vorsicht Selbstironie!!!:vik: ).

Grüße!

doggie

PS: War wirklich nicht persönlich gemeint.....|engel:


----------



## Bernhard* (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ doggie: #u


----------



## mad (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



McRip schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Für mich ist eine neue Rute auch immer ein wenig Experiment. Meine konservative Einstellung:
> 2,30m (Bootsangelei ohne Hindernisse)
> ...






astcuit schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich brauche jemanden der sich mit Harrison Blanks auskennt.Ich habe mir gestern 2 12" 2 1/4lbs  Harrison Advanced Rods Multi Range zum leichten bis mittleren Hecht und Zanderansitzen geholt und würde gerne wissen welcher Blank in diesen Ruten verbaut wurde.
> 
> ...



servus tim,

normal muß es doch der verkäufer wissen.|kopfkrat 
kann alles mögliche sein von harrison. schick mal paar fotos.

und eine bitte an alle,
gerade in ebay usw werden oft die schönsten harrison spinnruten verkauft nur ich frage mich oft welcher blank das sein soll.|kopfkrat


----------



## rainer1962 (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



doggie schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer,
> 
> vorab, deine latente Aggressivität gibt mir schon zu denken. Na ja, jeder diskutiert auf andere Art und Weise........
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Doggie
nun dazu muss ich sagen dass nicht jeder Spinnfischen und Harrison miteinander in Verbindung bringt, es macht somit zum. in meinen Augen durchaus Sinn off Topics zu posten um den Fred wieder mal aufleben zu lassen. Es ist jetzt gut 1,5 jahre her, dass der VHF Blank auf den Markt kam. Frage mal diese Member in diesem Thread wie sie von eben diesem Blank erfahren haben und wie sie Harrison mit Spinfischen in Verbindung gebracht haben, wenn überhaupt war der VT Blank bekannt, nicht als Harrison sondern als Fanatic Rod. Wer sollte damals also gezielt hier nach Harrison suchen wenn er ne gufirute benötigte???Den meisten Anfängern bzw. neue Membern, geht es übrigens heute noch genauso. Natürlich und da geb ich Dir vollkommen Recht, gehört in einen solchen Thread sehr viel fachliches nur....sollen wir jeden Tag erklären wie welcher Blank mit welchen Gufis am idealsten ist???? Jede einzelne Rute ablichten die hier über den "Tresen" geht, zumal die einzelnen Unterschiede eh nicht bzw. kaum auf dem Foto zu erkennen wären. Ein 45er 270cm VHF bleibt nun mal der gleiche, daran ändert keine Goldcermetringe, keine blaue Abschlusskappe oder sonst was dran. der Blank reagiert immer gleich. Jeder hat auch nen anderen Stil und eine andere Empfindung wie die Rute reagieren soll bei Köder xy....also sollen wir immer das gleiche schreiben???Das ist nicht Dein Ernst oder? Diesen Thread sehe ich auch nicht als meine persönl. Spasswiese an. Wobei ich hier im Forum in der tat bin um meine angelfreie Zeit mit Angelthemen auszufüllen, auch wenn sie off Topic sind, ich habe kein Problem damit. Die Leser die Infos suchen bekommen die auch. Da du den Thread ja schon eine gewisse Zeit (von Beginn an?????) verfolgst, wirst auch du dir deine Infos geholt haben. Du wolltest Dir schon im November 2005 von CMW eine zulegen. Wieviele Postings brauchst du noch um Deine Entscheidung zu fällen. Solltest Du noch Infomangel haben stelle doch einfach Deine Fragen und schon wird der Thread durch "In Topic" wieder belebt. So einfach ist das!!! Sich aber hinten rein zu setzen, zu hoffen dass sich die anderen wunde Finger beim posten holen und darauf zu hoffen dass endlich ein posting dabei ist welche Deine letzten Zweifel aus dem Weg räumt, und dann, wenn eben dieses posting nicht kommt, "rummosern" es käme zu viel Off Topic ist nun mal nicht fair. Dies ist auch ein Grund für meine wie du sagst "aggresive Diskussion". Ich denke nun es wäre an der Zeit, dass du dir mal die Mühe machst und die Fragen stellst deren Antworten du hier zu finden hoffst, somit wären wir dann wieder bei Klärung dieser in Topic und keiner bräuchte sich über die "off Topic" Gummistrapse aufregen, da wir dann endlich wieder eine fachliche Belebung dieses Threads hätten. Falls du allerdings keinen Infobedarf mehr hast, wieso regst du dich dann auf???? Sry ich vergass....Dein Einwand war ja völlig emotionslos. Eines kann ich Dir allerdings versichern, sollte es sich in Sachen neuen Blanks was ergeben wird es hier unverzüglich gepostet, es kann natürlich sein dass eine gewisse Testphase erst abgeschlossen werden muss.
Im übrigen ist es mir auch völlig Wurscht ob du das persönlich meinst oder nicht.


----------



## Pikepauly (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Rainer 1962
Hi!
Ich bin froh, dass es diesen Thread gibt und ich mich hier durchlesen konnte. Ich wäre sonst ganz bestimmt nicht auf die Ruten und schon gar nicht auf Mad aufmerksam geworden. Freue mich jetzt schon auf die Zeit nach den Kevs und die VHF vom "Meister". Nen bischen Offtopic stört nicht. Mich jedenfalls nicht. 

Grüsse von der Nordsee.


----------



## don_king (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Für mich ist eine neue Rute auch immer ein wenig Experiment. Meine konservative Einstellung:
> 2,30m (Bootsangelei ohne Hindernisse)
> 15-45g (obwohl ich da immer noch etwas Angst hab, weil ich auch mal im Bodden angle...)
> langer Korkgriff, Richtung Spitze flach werdend
> ...


Servus,

Ich baue gerade eine VHF 15-45g in 2,40m auf. Den Blank gibts bei Jürgen Obermaier (Tel.: 08038/699026).
Ist jetzt fast ferig, nachher stelle ich mal ein paar Bilder ein.

Gruss Stefan


----------



## Mr. Sprock (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Bin gespannt auf die Bilder.
Den Rutenbauer kenne ich auch. Habe ne Rute von dem, absolut empfehlenswert.


----------



## don_king (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hier die versprochenen Bilder,

*VHF im Nippon-Style:
* 
http://img177.*ih.us/img177/3404/cimg3159fw1.th.jpghttp://img112.*ih.us/img112/5295/cimg3164tm9.th.jpghttp://img112.*ih.us/img112/1782/cimg3165bn6.th.jpg

http://img112.*ih.us/img112/6458/cimg3166ij9.th.jpghttp://img112.*ih.us/img112/3158/cimg3169xu6.th.jpghttp://img101.*ih.us/img101/3704/cimg3170vj0.th.jpg

http://img112.*ih.us/img112/787/cimg3171hq2.th.jpghttp://img112.*ih.us/img112/6396/cimg3174or1.th.jpg

Was noch fehlt ist der Griffabschluss mit einem Stück Presskork und das Verspachteln des gesamten Griffs.

Die Rute wurde komplett mit Fuji Komponenten aufgebaut. 
Der Rollenhalter ist ein IPS der über den drehbaren Vorgriff zugeschraubt wird und die Ringe sind SIC-Concept-Guides.
Die Wicklungen sind Schwarz mit rotem Zierrand.

Geplantes Einsatzgebiet ist das Angeln mit ca. 10cm langen Gufis an rund 14g schweren Köpfen.
Ich habe mich extra für die kürzere Version entschieden da das einen enormen Gewinn an Schnelligkeit und geringerer Massenträgheit bedeutet, besonders in Verbindung mit den extrem leichten Ringen. Jeder der schon mal einen Blank und später die fertige Rute in der Hand hatte merkt den gewaltigen Unterschied, da zählt jedes Gramm.

Genau richtig zum Twistern aus dem Handgelenk (lange Ruten kann ich nicht ab:g).

Die etwas geringere Wurfweite kann ich verkraften und das Anheben des Gufis vom Grund klappt auch (beim faulenzen  ist die Rutenspitze meist noch viel tiefer, dort erschliest sich mir der Sinn von 2,70m Ruten nicht ganz).

Die Rute ist gar nicht so weit von der 75g-Version entfernt, die Aktion kann man als extrem harte Semi-Parabolik bezeichnen. Die Drilleigenschaften einer VHF sind verglichen mit anderen Ruten eigentlich mies, dafür ist die Köderführung umso geiler:q.

Gruss Stefan


----------



## hechtangler_tom (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Hi!
> Ich bin froh, dass es diesen Thread gibt und ich mich hier durchlesen konnte. Ich wäre sonst ganz bestimmt nicht auf die Ruten und schon gar nicht auf Mad aufmerksam geworden. Freue mich jetzt schon auf die Zeit nach den Kevs und die VHF vom "Meister". Nen bischen Offtopic stört nicht. Mich jedenfalls nicht.


 
Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung. Gäbe es nicht diesen 
Thread, so hätte ich warscheinlich nie erfahren, was gute Spinnruten ausmacht und was es so auf dem Markt gibt. Außerdem bekommt man durch ein paar Offtopic Meinungen neue Infos rund ums Spinnfischen. Ich bin froh, dass er, auch wenn anhand von irgendwelchen offtopic Themen, immer wieder auflebt. Ich lese ihn dann auch sofort wieder durch und hoffe irgendetwas wissenswertes zu erfahren. Außerdem weiß hier jeder, der den Thread regelmäßig ließt dass er auf absolut kompetente und hilfsbereite member stößt, die gerne auch Fragen offtopic beantworten. Wenn ich ehrlich bin, so sollte der Thread mittlerweile nicht mehr "Harrison blank fans" Thread, sondern "Der Harrison blank fans + high end spinnfischer thread" heißen. Für mich ist das "The best thread ever" dieses Forums und ich hoffe, dass er es auch bleibt.


----------



## rainer1962 (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



don_king schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Ich baue gerade eine VHF 15-45g in 2,40m auf. Den Blank gibts bei Jürgen Obermaier (Tel.: 08038/699026).
> Ist jetzt fast ferig, nachher stelle ich mal ein paar Bilder ein.
> ...


 

den 240er Blank gibts nicht nur bei Obermeier ;-)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich bin froh, dass es diesen Thread gibt und ich mich hier durchlesen konnte. Ich wäre sonst ganz bestimmt nicht auf die Ruten und schon gar nicht auf Mad aufmerksam geworden.


|good: 
Das kannst Du wohl laut sagen. #6 #h 
So einfach auf Entfernung erschließen sich diese Rutenblanks und der Quantensprung im taktilen Fishing nun mal nicht! :k 

Und zum Drillen der VHF: Meine 75er hat aktuell (extrahard strong multifil pur) eine eingebaute Release-Funktion: Alle extrawilden Hechtleins im Bereich bis ~ 60cm werden automatisch nach ein paar Sekunden released, das löst viele Probleme gleich im Vorfeld, von wegen "C-Unwort"-Debatten und so! :q :q :q :q :q 



> Freue mich jetzt schon auf die Zeit nach den Kevs


Genau, zumal Sportex die 4er Type "abgesägt" hat! ;+ 
Ich hatte mir zum Glück aus den Auflösungen noch je einen wichtigen Blank geordert, aber 4 Kevs stehen jetzt 4 Harrisons on par.



> Nen bischen Offtopic stört nicht. Mich jedenfalls nicht.


Wenn sonst nichts los ist, erhöht es die Lebendigkeit. |wavey: 
Mumien, Zombies, Grufties, Fossilien usw. gibts genug. :g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Und hier:

News News News 

Ganz aktuell passend zu mads blauen Blanks mit blauen Ringen bringt Ryobi mit einer neuen Applause die passende blaue Rolle - die echte Blue Arc wird bestimmt folgen, jetzt auch etwas mehr auf Shimano-alike downgestyled!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Und für die anderen:

Happy Christmas Reels 

für die anderen Designs.









Ich mag rote Rollen und rot-gewickelte Ruten nun mal auch ganz gern, vor allem wenn das ein wirklich feines rubin-rot ist. :k


----------



## rainer1962 (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



don_king schrieb:


> http://img112.*ih.us/my.php?image=cimg3165bn6.jpg
> Genau richtig zum Twistern aus dem Handgelenk (lange Ruten kann ich nicht ab:g).
> 
> Die etwas geringere Wurfweite kann ich verkraften und das Anheben des Gufis vom Grund klappt auch (beim faulenzen ist die Rutenspitze meist noch viel tiefer, dort erschliest sich mir der Sinn von 2,70m Ruten nicht ganz).
> Gruss Stefan


 
die Rutenlänge ist nicht nur vom "Geschmack" abhängig sondern ist halt auch eine Frage des Führungstils und der örtlichen Gegebenheiten oder meinst du nicht auch??? ich fische vom Boot aus auch gerne kürzer aber vom Ufer sind mir 270er schon wesentl. lieber.
Eine 270er hat durchaus mehr Vorteile als das abheben des Gufis, selbst beim Faulenzen (übrigens wer sagt denn dass beim Faulenzen die Rutenspitze unten sein muss?????. Faulenzen bedeudet lediglich dass der Köder über die Rolle bewegt wird. Wie schnell gekurbelt und wie hoch die Rutenspitze ist, wird immer unterschiedlich sein. Manchmal beissen die Räuber auf langsame Führung mit deutlichem Abheben vom Grund, manchmal auf totalen Grundkontakt des Köders mit 6 schnellen Kurbelumdrehungen, nur mal so als Anmerkung) Du solltest durchaus auch mal davon ausgehen dass nicht nur im Nahbereich guffiert wird und dass selbst die "Faulenzer" eben nicht nur diese Methode exerzieren, sondern durchaus auch reissen, durchkurbeln, sowie norrmal jiggen und ggflls. dieses auch kombinieren da ist ne längere durchaus von Vorteil. Ein Anschlag auf Entfernung ist auch leichter durchzubringen wenn man nen längeren Hebel sprich Rute hat. Von den Steinpackungen und Hindernissen am Ufer will ich erst gar nicht anfangen, auch wenn man einen Köder paralel zum Ufer/Buhne/Steinpackung gegen die Strömung zieht (Zander stehen da auch insbes. Nachts drauf), sind 30 cm mehr, durchaus von Vorteil. Die Wurfweite hmmm..... vielleicht ists ja gerade der Meter der fehlt zum Fisch#c 
Das Gewicht spielt sicher irgendwo eine Rolle die paar Gramm machen hier bei diesem Beispiel den Kohl aber nicht fett Gewicht ist nun mal nicht alles, zu einer ausgewogenen Rute gehört auch, bzw. gerade, der Aufbau
War nur mal so als Denkanstoss was man beim "Kauf" durchaus  mit beachten sollte.
Wie gesagt jeder hat da so seine Vorlieben und das ist gut so. Wird übrigens ein feines Rütchen und ich wünsch dir viel Spass und Fische damit#h :m


----------



## rainer1962 (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Det
das sind 200er Rollen wenn mich meine alten Augen nicht täuschen oder???
Welchen Knubbel als Kurbel haben denn die 4000er????|supergri |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> die Rutenlänge ist nicht nur vom "Geschmack" abhängig sondern ist halt auch eine Frage des Führungstils und der örtlichen Gegebenheiten


Genauso isses Rainer :g , eine kürzere Rute hat erstmal neben Tranportlängevorteilen und geringerer Aneckgefahr durch ihr kleineres Lichtraumprofil im geschwungenen Zustand per se nur den weiteren Vorteil des geringen Ruten+Hebelgewichtes durch ihre geringere Masse.

Alle anderen Werte sind schlechter gegenüber einer längeren Rute, und die Materialkonstanten setzen letzlich Limits, z.B. bei schnellen Spinnruten in der Gegend 10'6" was bei 3,20m liegt. Eine (teurere) Rute mit besseren Material kann hier gegenüber einer kürzeren Rute aus einfacherem Material immer mithalten, solange der Fänger mit seinen Kräften das auch packt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> @Det
> das sind 200er Rollen wenn mich meine alten Augen nicht täuschen oder???
> Welchen Knubbel als Kurbel haben denn die 4000er????|supergri |kopfkrat



Das machen die doch immer gerne so, wegen des netten Aussehens . Wenns der alte Gr.2 Knauf ist, wird da bestimmt auch bei Gr.4 der alte T-Knauf drauf sein, aber auch dieser komische unfeine konische Knauf (weiße Ecusima) ist im Kommen, hab so einen und habe die Kurbel sofort supendiert. Man muß sich überraschen lassen, aber ein Problem ist da ja nicht mehr  
Daß die blaue dermaßen wie mads Alu-Rollenhalter schimmert ist schon ein Hammer, mal sehen was da wirklich rüber kommt.


----------



## rainer1962 (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ach ja eines möchte ich noch anmerken...
mitangeregt durch die Off/in Topic diskussion durch und mit Doggie wurde der Thread wieder mit Infos zum "Leben" erweckt:m


----------



## don_king (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@rainer1962:



> die Rutenlänge ist nicht nur vom "Geschmack" abhängig sondern ist halt auch eine Frage des Führungstils und der örtlichen Gegebenheiten oder meinst du nicht auch??? ich fische vom Boot aus auch gerne kürzer aber vom Ufer sind mir 270er schon wesentl. lieber.
> Eine 270er hat durchaus mehr Vorteile als das abheben des Gufis, selbst beim Faulenzen (übrigens wer sagt denn dass beim Faulenzen die Rutenspitze unten sein muss?????. Faulenzen bedeudet lediglich dass der Köder über die Rolle bewegt wird. Wie schnell gekurbelt und wie hoch die Rutenspitze ist, wird immer unterschiedlich sein. Manchmal beissen die Räuber auf langsame Führung mit deutlichem Abheben vom Grund, manchmal auf totalen Grundkontakt des Köders mit 6 schnellen Kurbelumdrehungen, nur mal so als Anmerkung) Du solltest durchaus auch mal davon ausgehen dass nicht nur im Nahbereich guffiert wird und dass selbst die "Faulenzer" eben nicht nur diese Methode exerzieren, sondern durchaus auch reissen, durchkurbeln, sowie norrmal jiggen und ggflls. dieses auch kombinieren da ist ne längere durchaus von Vorteil. Ein Anschlag auf Entfernung ist auch leichter durchzubringen wenn man nen längeren Hebel sprich Rute hat. Von den Steinpackungen und Hindernissen am Ufer will ich erst gar nicht anfangen, auch wenn man einen Köder paralel zum Ufer/Buhne/Steinpackung gegen die Strömung zieht (Zander stehen da auch insbes. Nachts drauf), sind 30 cm mehr, durchaus von Vorteil. Die Wurfweite hmmm..... vielleicht ists ja gerade der Meter der fehlt zum Fisch#c


Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht und deshalb habe ich auch geschrieben dass ICH gut auf das bisschen Länge verzichten kann. Sollte eigentlich nur zur Erklärung dienen weshalb ich die kürzere Version gewählt habe und nicht wieder eine Grundsatzdiskusion auslösen.



> Das Gewicht spielt sicher irgendwo eine Rolle die paar Gramm machen hier bei diesem Beispiel den Kohl aber nicht fett Gewicht ist nun mal nicht alles, zu einer ausgewogenen Rute gehört auch, bzw. gerade, der Aufbau


So siehts aus!
Weniger entscheidend ist das Gesamtgewicht, auf die Verteilung kommt es an und eine leichte Beringung  macht da viel aus (bei einer längeren Rute noch mehr:q). Damit lässt sich die Schnelligkeit der Rute deutlich steigern.



> Wie gesagt jeder hat da so seine Vorlieben und das ist gut so. Wird übrigens ein feines Rütchen und ich wünsch dir viel Spass und Fische damit#h :m


Danke! Werde ich bestimmt (hoffentlich) haben.

@AngelDet:



> Eine (teurere) Rute mit besseren Material kann hier gegenüber einer kürzeren Rute aus einfacherem Material immer mithalten, solange der Fänger mit seinen Kräften das auch packt.


Genau darum gehts: Ermüdungsfreies Fischen!

Gruss Stefan


----------



## c0rps3 (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

sers, 


hab heute meine VHF 30-75 zum ersten mal ausprobiert. (an land) - ein traum, hab zwar nur ne stradic 4000 mit nem 17er whiplash- pressbendel drauf gehabt, aber die hat sich sauber und präzise werfen lassen. brauch nur noch die passende schnur für meine 2500er twinpower. dann geht der traum wahrscheinlich in die nächste runde. wer kann mir da eine empfehlen?


mfg 
daniel


----------



## Bernhard* (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@c0rps3: Hast PN!


----------



## rainer1962 (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*




> Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht und deshalb habe ich auch geschrieben dass ICH gut auf das bisschen Länge verzichten kann. Sollte eigentlich nur zur Erklärung dienen weshalb ich die kürzere Version gewählt habe und nicht wieder eine Grundsatzdiskusion auslösen.


 

habe ich auch so verstanden ) :m 
das mit den "Grundsatzdiskussionen" ist eh so ein Ding, jeder fischt anders, jeder hat andere Ansprüche usw. usw. usw. eigentl. werden bei diesen Diskussionen dann immer subjektive Meinungen wiedergegeben denn jede Länge, jede Aktion, jeder Blank an sich und natürlich auch der Rest der Combo also Rolle und Schnur sowie die Köder und der damit fischbaren Technik hat natürlich ihre Stärken und Schwächen. Wohl dem der für jede Art der Fischerei ein eigenes Stöckchen dazu hat, dann braucht er keine Kompromisse einzugehen.#6

Don ich hoffe doch dass du dieses Jahr noch in unseren Wettbewerb eingreifst ;-
wenn nicht dann legste halt den ersten m Zander für 2007 auf die schuppen


----------



## rainer1962 (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@corps
geflecht gibts viele......ist wie auch bei übrigen Gerät ne geschmacksache.
Ich fische hauptsächlich:
Spiderwire, Ron Thompson Dynacable, Dega Titanit, Tuff xp, Power Pro nur um einige zu nennen.......
ich würde vielleicht überlegen jetzt aber Mono draufzuspulen von wegen Eis usw.....


----------



## Margaux (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Und hier:
> 
> News News News
> 
> Ganz aktuell passend zu mads blauen Blanks mit blauen Ringen bringt Ryobi mit einer neuen Applause die passende blaue Rolle - die echte Blue Arc wird bestimmt folgen, jetzt auch etwas mehr auf Shimano-alike downgestyled!


 
@AngelDet: Jetzt habe ich endlich die 100% passende Rolle für meine blaue VHF 45 gefunden - ein absoluter Traum :vik: 

Zum Thema "off topic und Harrison-Blank-Fans-Thread": ich bin dieses Jahr in diesen Thread eingestiegen - besitze mittlererweile drei Harrisons, zwei weitere werden von Mad gerade aufgebaut - und möchte mich an dieser Stelle bei allen recht herzlich für ihre äußerst fachkundigen und ausführlichen Antworten auf meine zahlreichen Fragen bedanken. Stellvertretend für viele möchte ich hierbei insbesondere nennen: AngelDet, Rainer, Mad, Burn, Schroe... etc.

Schöne Feiertage wünscht,
Margaux


----------



## don_king (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Don ich hoffe doch dass du dieses Jahr noch in unseren Wettbewerb eingreifst ;-
> wenn nicht dann legste halt den ersten m Zander für 2007 auf die schuppen



Ich dachte nur Mad-made-Ruten |kopfkrat.


----------



## rainer1962 (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

uuuuups....
sry stimmt ja


----------



## mad (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

*Wünsche allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest|wavey:* 

Im neuen jahr bekomme ich wieder eine lieferung von harrison und mal schauen ob was neues dabei ist. keine angst die vhf gibts weiter und kommt auch nichts neues, warum auch.
wenn dann vielleicht im bereich unter 30gr.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ebenso frohe weihnachten euch allen!!!!! freue mich schon auf ein hoffentlich erfolgreiches angelljahr mit mads rute!!! :q


----------



## schroe (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Dir mad, 
und natürlich allen anderen, wünsche ich auch ein frohes und besinnliches Fest.|wavey:


----------



## jd. (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo,
mein Erster Beitrag!
Meine Frage eigentlich ganz einfach und bestimmt schon tausend mal beantwortet.
Welche Köderlänge und welches Köder Gesammtgewicht ist für die Harison 2,70m 15-45 optimal?

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## rainer1962 (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@jd
willkommen am board, steht eigentl. alles in diesem fred  
ich nehme an du suchst ne Gummirute für den Rhein???? Steht zum. als dein Hausgewässer im Profil. Da ich den Rhein kenne würde ich dir zur 75er raten. Kannst gerne bei mir vorbeikommen und sie mal begrabbeln (beide natürlich) wohnst ja nur ums Eck #6 
hier nochmal "mein subjektiver" Eindruck von damals und heute :q 
Bericht VHF 45WG 270cm

Rute Harrison VHF WG-45 gr 270cm Länge
Rolle Shimano Stella 2500 FB
Schnur geflochtene13er Ron Thomson Dynacable
Vorfach 27er Flexonit ca 50cm Länge

Köder:

1. PB Turbotail Twister Größe E und F
2. Kopyto Classic 11cm
3. Kopyto River 12 cm
4. Manns Kipper Shad 9 und 12 cm
5. Iron Claw Spitfire 15cm
6. Vertikal Shads Manns Fine Fish u. Strehlow Pünktchen 12 cm
7. Wedgetail Zander
8. Wobbler Reef Runner Ripstick und Deep Runner sowie die Black Magic von Mangofishing
9. diverse Spinner (Größe ähnl. Mepps 3-5) Ahorn und Weidenblatt
10. Effzett und Heintzblinker bis 20gr
11. Gewässer war Rheinstrom an einer Einmündung eines Altrheinarmes mit Kehrwasser und für den Rhein durchschnittliche Strömungen (auch Unterwasserströmung)
12. Bleiköpfe Erie Jig von 15-22gr Hakengröße 3,0-4,0

So Leute,
ich habe den Test von meiner Harrison VHF WG -45 gr 270cm abgeschlossen. Die Rute habe ich mir zugelegt um Gufis bis ca 10cm und Twister der Größe E (PB), sowie Wobbler bis 15cm zu fischen. Die Rute sollte natürlich auch den ein oder anderen Spinner und Blinker bewerkstelligen.

Führung der Gummis: 
dies war ein grundnahes Führen mit kleinen Sprüngen (dies ist eigentlich meine bevorzugte Führungsmethode bei Gummi), sowie die „Faulenzermethode“ also Beschleunigung über die Rolle.

Alle Gummis ob Twister oder Gufis konnten wirklich super geworfen und geführt werden, man hat ein super Ködergefühl dabei und merkt jeden noch so kleinen Stein oder sonstigen Kontakt. Ich war überrascht, dass man mit dieser Rute auch 12er Manns Kippershad, sowie die Spitfires 15cm von Iron Claw, welche doch einen großen Druck in der Strömung erzeugen, noch sehr gut führen konnte. Dies hätte ich so nie und nimmer erwartet. Ich hätte vielmehr geglaubt, dass bei dieser Ködergröße die Rute überlastet ist. Dies war bei diesem Führungsstil nicht der Fall, obwohl man sich natürlich an der Obergrenze der Rute bewegt. Das Werfen selbst war auch kein Problem. Wurfweiten von ca. 50m (trotz mittleren Gegenwindes) waren spielend zu erreichen. Beim Beschleunigen über die Rolle waren selbst diese Köder noch sehr gut zu führen. Beim „reissen“ über die Rute (PB Technik) war sie allerdings doch überfordert, das trifft auch auf die Aktionslosen Shads zu wobei es hier nicht ganz so tragisch war. Die Twister Größe „F“ konnte man beim „reissen“ ungefähr mit den Aktionslosen Shads vergleichen. Wobei auch hier die Rute bis an die Obergrenze belastet wurde. Dafür ist der Blank auch nicht gebaut. Wie gesagt für diese Größen nutze ich die VHF bis 75gr, die hier dann doch erhebliche Vorteile hat. Es mag durchaus sein, dass sich die Sache im Stillwasser anders verhält und dort die größeren Gummis ebenfalls mit der PB Technik Problemlos geführt werden können, da ja der Stömungsdruck fehlt.

Die Wobbler waren bei einer Wurfweite von ca 25-30m bei den gleichen Windverhältnissen, durchaus gut zu werfen. Das Führen selbst (gleichmäßiges Einholen, sowie kurze Beschleunigung über Rute und/oder Rolle war alles kein Problem. Man merkt, dass die Rute für diese Gewichtsklasse gebaut wird. Selbst die Wobbler mit den größeren Tauchschaufeln, waren problemlos zu führen, wobei eine Beschleunigung über die Rute (twitchen) nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist, aber dafür ist sie wiederum nicht gebaut. Beim fischen mit Wobbler die eine Tauchtiefe von ca 2m haben (kleinere Tauchschaufel, nicht soviel Druck) hat die 45gr Harrison durchaus Vorteile gegenüber der 75 gr. Beim Einsaugen des Köders ist die Rute flexibler und der Fisch hat nicht soviel Widerstand beim Biss. Dies zahlt sich insbesondere dann aus wenn die Zander eher „spitz“ beißen.

Spinner und Blinker, war wie zu erwarten ebenfalls kein Problem, man kann richtig mit den Eisen spielen, auch hier gilt wie bei den Wobbler, bei größerem Eisen ist reißen und „twitchen“ nicht unbedingt ideal aber trotzdem durchzuführen.

Fazit 
Für Twister bis Größe E und auch Gufis bis max 9cm ist die Rute echt super. Bei den größeren Gufis kommt es doch sehr auf den Führungsstil an. Für die „Reißtechnik“ würde ich jedoch eine Rute wählen die ein höheres WG hat. Im Sommer sowie bei hängerträchtigem Boden, wenn ein normales durchkurbeln, mit gelegentlichem Grundkontakt oder mit kleinen Sprüngen durchaus Sinn macht, kann man sich aber auf diese Rute voll und ganz verlassen, selbst wenn es mal ein etwas größerer Gufi sein soll. Ich hatte auch das Glück die Rute im Drill zu erleben, heute früh biss auf ein F-Twister in ungefähr 30m Entfernung ein Fisch. Der Anschlag kam problemlos durch und dann der Drill…..eine wahre Freude, ich hatte schon lange nicht mehr so viel Spaß gehabt. Am anderen Ende der Leine kämpfte ein Hecht mit mir. Das Gewicht weiß ich allerdings nicht, lediglich in der Länge habe ich ihn gemessen, da ich alleine war konnte ich auch leider kein Foto schießen. Den Hecht in der einen Hand (Kiemengriff ) das Maßband in der anderen. Leider krümmte der Hecht seine Schwanzflosse nach oben. Bis zum Ansatz der Schwanzflosse hatte er ein Maß von ca 92-95 cm, ich wollte ihn nicht zum messen auf den Boden legen, da ich keine Abhakmatte dabei hatte. Die Rute wurde also mit diesem Hecht spielerisch fertig, obwohl er versuchte, sich mithilfe der Strömung loszukämpfen. Man kann mit dieser Rute doch einen enormen Druck auf den Fisch ausüben, ich hatte keinerlei Problem den Hecht voll auszudrillen. Man weiß ja nie wie lange ein Drill so dauert, aber ich denke mal so 3-5min werden es gewesen sein, bis ich den Hecht per Kiemengriff landen konnte. (schlagt mich bitte nicht wenn die Drillzeit nicht so genau stimmt, wer kann das schon so abschätzen wenn man einen schönen Fisch drillt).
Ich für meinen Teil werde diese Rute mit Twistern bis Größe „E“ sowie Wobbler bis ca 15cm und Spinner bis Größe 5 im Rhein einsetzen. Die Gufis die ich mit dieser Rute fischen werde sind die Kopytos Classic 11cm, die Kippershad in 9cm (also Gufis so um die 10cm). Für größere Köder werde ich auf meine 75gr Vhf zurückgreifen. Wer sich allerdings nur eine Rute zulegen will (für die Strömung) sollte lieber zur 75gr Harrison greifen, da er mit dieser alle oben genannten Köder problemlos fischen kann, wobei natürlich hier gilt, dass bei kleineren Ködern das Feeling mit der 45gr Vhf wesentlich besser ist als mit der 75gr. Rute. Wie gesagt, diese Einschätzung ist meine persönliche subjektive Meinung. Es kommt immer auf den jeweiligen Führungsstil und die Wasserverhältnisse an. Ich denke aber, dass die Strömung im Rhein, sowie die dortigen Kehrwasser mit Unterströmungen, durchaus hohe Anforderungen an das Gerät stellt.
Ich hoffe ich konnte mit diesem Bericht die ein oder andere Frage und die damit zusammenhängende Entscheidung beantworten und euch somit etwas weiterhelfen |wavey: 
__________________


----------



## jd. (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

tach reiner,
das ging ja schnell.
ich bekomme in kw1/2007 meine vhf -45 (von mad) und hoffe, das was ich im AB gelesen habe über mad auch zutrifft. 
mit dem gummifischen fange ich erst an, aber da wir ja um die "ecke" wohnen, kannst du mir ja bestimmt einiges zeigen. 
und wenn die rute zu leicht ist, eine zweite bis 75 gr. kann mann immer gebrauchen.

gruß

jörg

ps: muss mich noch ins board einarbeiten...


----------



## erich17 (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich habe gestern das erste mal meine vom MAD gebaute VHF 30-75 am Wasser ausprobiert.

Ich bin richtig begeistert von der Rute - ist genau so wie ich es mir immer vorgestellt habe, wie eine Spinnrute sein soll. Sensibel in der Spitze und ein Rückgrad , dass es für Waller reicht.
Ich habe sowohl mit 3er Mepps als auch mit 20er Kopyto mit 20 Gramm Kopf gefischt - den ganzen Tag !!! Und es macht gar nichts !!! Keine verspannte Schulter am Abend, kein "schwerer Arm" und all die Geschichten die man von anderen Ruten kennt, wenn man den ganzen Tag damit Spinnfischen war.
Ich konnte 2 Hechte landen, ein sehr guter ist mir abgekommen. Also beim Biss ist die Rute einfach der Wahnsinn - das ist, als wenn man in die Steckdose greift !!!! Das fühlt sich in der Rute echt an , als ob man einen Stromschlag verpasst bekommt. Und der Kraftaufbau ist sensationell. Beim Anhieb lädt sich die Rute sofort auf.
Ich schätzte den verlorenen Hecht auf mindestens gute 90cm, denn nach dem Anhieb krümmte sich die Rute sofort im Halbkeis . Ich machte ca. 3 Kurbelumdrehungen an der Rolle, wo sich das Viech kaum bewegen liess, dann spürte ich genau wie er die Richtung nach rechts änderte , die Rolle gab kurz ca 2 Meter Schnur frei ( und ich hab meine Bremse eigentlich immer ziemlich hart eingestellt ) und dann war er weg !!!!!! Ich denke jedoch nicht dass er ausgeschlitzt ist, eher daß der Anhieb nicht hart genug war.
Aber irgendwie machte es mir gar nicht soviel aus - denn alleine das Gefühl in der Rute machte mich schon Glücklich - kein Vergleich zu meiner Black Arrow dl die sich im oberen Drittel krümmt und egal was der Fisch macht , bleibt der Blank einfach steif - man merkt auch nicht was der Fisch macht - da fühlst du zwar dass was dran ist - mehr aber auch nicht.

Also, nachdem ich mittlerweile 9 verschiedene Sportex ausprobiert habe, habe ich nun,die für meinen persönlichen Geschmack, absolute Traum-Spinnrute endlich gefunden.

Robert, ich sag einfach nochmals DANKE !!!!!

Erich17


----------



## astcuit (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



astcuit schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich brauche jemanden der sich mit Harrison Blanks auskennt.Ich habe mir gestern 2 12" 2 1/4lbs  Harrison Advanced Rods Multi Range zum leichten bis mittleren Hecht und Zanderansitzen geholt und würde gerne wissen welcher Blank in diesen Ruten verbaut wurde.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
die Frage bezüglich des Blanks der Advanced Rods Multi Range hat sich erledigt.Es handelt sich um einen alten harrison Ballista Blank.

Nun Habe ich aber eine neue Frage:
Welcher Blank wurde in der Drachko Prestige Generation 2 verbaut?Ich habe 2 dieser Ruten und habe sie umbauen lassen.Mein Bekannter meinte das es sich bei dem Blank um einen Harrison Blank handeln könnte,hat einer dazu genauere Infos?

MfG
Tim


----------



## mad (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



astcuit schrieb:


> ........
> Welcher Blank wurde in der Drachko Prestige Generation 2 verbaut?Ich habe 2 dieser Ruten und habe sie umbauen lassen.Mein Bekannter meinte das es sich bei dem Blank um einen Harrison Blank handeln könnte,hat einer dazu genauere Infos?
> 
> MfG
> Tim


 
servus tim,

verbaut wird vieles aber leider oft nicht was drin sein soll. gerade bei ebay gibts oft harrison spinnruten die sicher mit keinen harrison blank gebaut sind.
zur deiner rute kann ich leider nichts sagen, hab diese auch noch nicht in der hand gehabt. 
kannst du mir mal paar fotos machen, an der steckverbindung und vom handteil? wo liegt der preis der rute, da harrison blanks nicht gerade die billigsten sind.


----------



## rainer1962 (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

die Drachkos Prestige zweite generation kosten um die 180€ die schweren haben ein WG von 10-80gr (Hersteller) gibts auch als 240er, soll angeblich nicht die schlechteste sein obs ein Harrison Blank ist #c 
wenn ich die mal in der Hand habe werde ichs sagen können glaube aber eher nicht, gibts in etlichen shops und hier werden sie produziert:
http://www.astucit-drachko.com/


----------



## fireline (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*







wünsch allen boardies ein gesundes,neues jahr 
...jetzt hob i mi fast 2 tog durch den thread gkämpft und es habts mi fast so weit brocht das i mei  adrenalin ins eck hinte werf,aber gott sie dank gibts no koane rosarote stella und und der mad hod a no koan rosaroten blank von der vhf ausgrom,sonst wär ich fällig 
mfg


----------



## erich17 (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Aber den Blank den da MAD baut is Kobaltblau und do gibts a wunderscheene blaue DAIWA CERTATE dazua - und san ma uns doch ehrlich - Rosarot is doch schw.. oder ned?????????

Und wennst da den blauen Blank in da Sonna oschaugst, dann hauts da sowieso an Vogl naus !!!!!!!

Erich17


----------



## rainer1962 (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

oichkatzlschwoaf des is des oinzigse bayrisch des i koann :q 
frohes neues an alle bayuwaren
wir machen nen Bayernslang thread hier auf#6 

ohne Flachs
ein gutes Neues Jahr und Gesundheit wünsch ich euch:m auf dass euer Kater nicht allzugoß ist :v 
wenn doch hoffe ich dass ihr eure heringe schon eingelegt habt, damit ihr nur noch zur Gabel greifen müsst:q |wavey:


----------



## Pernod (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> Kannst du mir mal paar fotos machen, an der steckverbindung und vom handteil?


 
Hab gerade die Prestige 1 und 2 für dich geknipst.Ich hoffe,du kannst die Blanks erkennen.Der Schwarze ist von der Prestige 1.
(Die Bilder von der Steckverbindung sind nix geworden,da ich einfach nur ne sch.... Cam habe.)


----------



## Holger (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Tinsen
Die Frage, warum der Hecht in einem Forum 3 Pfund mehr bzw. weniger wiegt habe ich nicht aus Gründen der Provokation gestellt, sondern schlicht & ergreifend weil es mich interessierte. Es tut mir leid, wenn du oder jemand anderes sich damit auf den Schlips getreten fühlt, das war gewiss nicht meine Absicht. Es war einfach nur eine Frage, obwohl es letztendlich auch wirklich pupsegal ist, wie schwer der Hecht war, denn ob 30 oder 33 Pfund, es bleibt trotz allem ein Mörder-Esox.....#6 #6 

Ich entschuldige mich auch für die Art & Weise, wie ich über B-Alarm gesprochen habe....das war etwas flapsig und oberflächlich daher gesagt, was mir im Nachhinein leid tut. Denn im Großen und Ganzen finde ich es dort bei B-Alarm ganz toll, es sind sehr viele gute Angler in diesem Forum unterwegs, was die täglich eingehenden Pics von guten Fischen belegen. Nur was mich stört, und das spreche ich offen an und werde diesbezüglich meine Meinung nicht hinterm Berg halten, ist die Art und Weise wie militante C&R’ler dort Leute angreifen, die hin und wieder oder sogar regelmäßig Fische entnehmen. Das ist nicht schön, was da manchmal für Comments unter den Bildern stehen....generell schlage ich mich ja auf die Seite der Releaser, aber trotzdem muß alles im Rahmen bleiben und man darf seine Meinung niemandem in sektenähnlicher Manier aufzwängen......aber das tut dort eigentlich nur eine Minderheit, und ich bin ja nicht der erste dem es dort auffällt.

In diesem Sinne hoffe ich, das du meine Entschuldigung akzeptierst und wir weiterhin fair miteinander umgehen, sei es nun hier im AB oder eben bei den Barsch-Alarmern... 

Gruß aus dem platten Land, Holger |wavey:


----------



## mad (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Pernod schrieb:


> Hab gerade die Prestige 1 und 2 für dich geknipst.Ich hoffe,du kannst die Blanks erkennen.Der Schwarze ist von der Prestige 1.
> (Die Bilder von der Steckverbindung sind nix geworden,da ich einfach nur ne sch.... Cam habe.)



servus,

glaube nicht das hier ein harrison blank verbaut würde.#d


----------



## Pernod (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Glaub auch nicht,dass das ein Harrison Blank ist.

Die schwarze 1er soll neu aufgebaut werden.Wie sieht´s aus MAD.Zeit und Lust?


----------



## mad (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Pernod schrieb:


> Glaub auch nicht,dass das ein Harrison Blank ist.
> 
> Die schwarze 1er soll neu aufgebaut werden.Wie sieht´s aus MAD.Zeit und Lust?



servus,

lust natürlich. zeitlich kommt darauf an wann die rute fertig sein soll?
*bin leider schon mit aufträgen bis ca mitte märz voll.*
wenn es nicht gerade eilt und du zeit hast gerne.


----------



## Pernod (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> lust natürlich. zeitlich kommt darauf an wann die rute fertig sein soll?
> *bin leider schon mit aufträgen bis ca mitte märz voll.*
> wenn es nicht gerade eilt und du zeit hast gerne.


 
Zeit ist kein Problem. Ich meld mich die Tage noch mal per PM bei dir.Dann können wir ja noch einige Dinge "bereden". 

Gruss Mike


----------



## astcuit (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt auch mal ein paar Bilder gemacht um zu zeigen das ich die Ruten auch besitze nach denen ich frage.Habe in anderen Threads gesehen das manche skeptisch werden wenn sie keine Bilder sehen.Und da ich hier neu bin will ich mir nicht direkt den Unmut der anderen einverleiben.....

Hier meine erste umgebaute Prestige:










Bilder meiner zweiten Prestige volgen wenn ich sie fertig umgebaut habe ...

Und hier Der Blank meiner Harrison Advanced Rod Multi Range 2 1/4 LBS











MfG
Tim


----------



## mad (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus tim,

auch ohne fotos würde ich und sicher auch die anderen es dir glauben, es geht ja nur um zu vergleichen welcher blank es sein könnte.#h 
bei mir funzt aber dein link nicht.#d


----------



## dosunny (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



astcuit schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe jetzt auch mal ein paar Bilder gemacht um zu zeigen das ich die Ruten auch besitze nach denen ich frage.Habe in anderen Threads gesehen das manche skeptisch werden wenn sie keine Bilder sehen.Und da ich hier neu bin will ich mir nicht direkt den Unmut der anderen einverleiben.....
> 
> ...


 
Das mit den Links üben wir nochmal oder denn ich kann keinen öffnen #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@astcuit,Pernod,et.al
Also ich habe mal eine Zeitlang eine Drachko Titanium Prestige/1 besessen und gefischt, genau diesen Blank mit der Spirale drauf. Die neuere Prestige 2 kenne ich nicht, gehe nach den Bildern aber von weitgehender Gleichheit - Weiterentwicklung aus.

Und zum Vergleich: Die Drachko Prestige hat nun nichts mit der VHF gemein #d , das ist ein ganz andere Klasse und Entwicklungsklasse, was man aber nur auf eine Art in Erweiterung seines eigenen Beurteilungsvermögens und Erfahrungshorizontes "begreifen" kann:
Eine VHF fischen und möglichst auch 'nen ordentlichen Fisch anbeissen haben und drillen. #6 Und Vorsicht: absolute Suchtgefahr! 

Die Prestige ist einfach bretthart, die VHF gibt sogar ein noch härteres und rasend schnelles Feeling im ersten Moment - was einen Begutachter arg irreführen kann, reagiert aber wesentlich flexibler und abgestufter wenn es drauf an kommt, regelrecht gefühlvoll. 

Wenn die VHF nicht gerade die mehr oder weniger fatale Eigenschaft hätte, aufgrund ihrer schnellen nicht nach- und überschwingenden Spitze kleinere turbulente Fische (Forelle,Hecht) gerade an purem Geflecht leicht mal auszuhaken, wäre es die ultimative Spinnrute überhaupt. Für C&R Fans in der Sichtweise sicher noch anders zu bewerten (denjenigen sozusagen praktisch ein Muss ) als für den, der auch den kleineren/mittleren Fisch gerne mal zu unterschiedlichen Zwecken in der Hand hält. 
Mit Mono hatte ich aber überhaupt keine Failures und kann die VHF mit Mono (da wo es paßt, Spinner, Blinker, Wobbler) als eine vorzügliche fangende Kombination nur empfehlen. #6


----------



## McRip (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

danke für die vielen tollen Posts 

Bin meiner Traumrute ein sehr großes Stück näher gekommen!


----------



## rainer1962 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



McRip schrieb:


> danke für die vielen tollen Posts
> 
> Bin meiner Traumrute ein sehr großes Stück näher gekommen!


 

der Drachko???


----------



## sa-s (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

omeiomeiomeiomei,

liebe weise aus dem morgenland, 

könnt ihr euch nicht mal "zusammensetzen" und versuchen ein konzentrat dieser wissenschaftlichen abhandlung zu kreiren, die neueinsteigern wie mir die möglichkeit gibt halbwegs durchzusteigen und aufzuschliessen.

da ich mich nicht auskenne, kann ich auch keine sinnvollen fragen stellen.|rotwerden 

bin sicherlich nicht lesefaul und habe die ersten 5 und die letzten 10 seiten gelesen

habt ein einsehen

sepp


----------



## rainer1962 (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Sepp
dann sag halt mal auf was, mit welchen Ködern in welchem Gewässer du angeln willst


----------



## darth carper (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

zum thema drachko prestige:

die blanks der ersten drachko ruten stammten von garbolino. gut möglich, daß das immer noch so ist!

habe übrigens eine zeitlang selbst verschiedene drachko ruten gefischt und war eigentlich immer sehr damit zufrieden. für diejenigen, die sich keine handgebaute rute leisten können oder wollen, gibt es schlechtere möglichkeiten, sein geld, auf der suche nach einer guten gummirute, unter die leute zu bringen.

@AngelDet

und genau aus dem grund betrachte ich die VT als die idealere Spinnrute.
1. in meinen augen bessere wurfeigenschaften
2. etwas langsamer, aber immer noch schnell genug
3. erheblich bessere drilleigenschaften

ich persönlich würde immer die vt bevorzugen.
für leute die wert auf den drillspaß und gleichzeitig gute führungseigenschaften legen, die deutlich bessere rute.


----------



## sa-s (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Sepp
> dann sag halt mal auf was, mit welchen Ködern in welchem Gewässer du angeln willst



hallo rainer,

du machst es mir aber einfach!  

einsatzgebiet ist die donau.
die zwei kilometer lange strecke ist verhältnismässig flach.
steinpackung links, grosse kiesbank bis zur fahrrinne,
buhnen rechts, wassertiefe im buhnenfeld ca 0,5 - 1,0 m.

gummis 6-15 cm auf zander

jig 15 bis 25 gr wegen starker strömung in der fahrrinne.

danke schön und schönen sonntag

sepp


----------



## zesch (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo liebe Fischer !
möchte mir eine CMW Weckesser Rute anschaffen,
für das Werfen mit Gummifischen 15 - 65 Gramm,
im Fließgewässer (Tiefe ca. 4 - 6m) Länge ca. 2,75m

Welche Rute / Blank könnt Ihr unbedingt empfehlen u. warum ?

Danke für gehaltvolle Tipps !

zesch


----------



## mad (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sa-s schrieb:


> hallo rainer,
> 
> du machst es mir aber einfach!
> 
> ...



servus sepp,#h 

nach deiner beschreibung würde ich die harrison vhf 9' 30-75gr nehmen. 
gruß robert



zesch schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Fischer !
> möchte mir eine CMW Weckesser Rute anschaffen,
> für das Werfen mit Gummifischen 15 - 65 Gramm,
> im Fließgewässer (Tiefe ca. 4 - 6m) Länge ca. 2,75m
> ...



ich würde dir zum gufifischen nur die harrison vhf empfehlen. ist meiner meinung nach eine der besten blanks für diese fischerei.
jeder hat aber einen anderen geschmack wie seine rute sein soll.
laß dich beraten, cmw hat eine riesen auswahl an ruten und eine lange erfahrung im rutenbau.


----------



## rainer1962 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sa-s schrieb:


> hallo rainer,
> 
> du machst es mir aber einfach!
> 
> ...


 
sry sepp, mad hats ja schon gesagt...
ich fische unter ähnl. Bedingungen im Rhein ähnl. Gufigröße
habe die 75er für die größeren und die 45er (für bis 10cm gufis)


----------



## dosunny (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



zesch schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Fischer !
> möchte mir eine CMW Weckesser Rute anschaffen,
> für das Werfen mit Gummifischen 15 - 65 Gramm,
> im Fließgewässer (Tiefe ca. 4 - 6m) Länge ca. 2,75m
> ...


Hallo ich würde auch die VHF -75g nehmen ich weiß nicht warum aber ich fisch sie selber und das ist die beste Rute die ich bis jetzt besessen habe!
Noch ein Tipp : wenn du ein bisschen Zeit hast lass dir doch vom Mad eine bauen die ist mit Sicherheit genau so gut wenn nicht sogar besser vom Preis ganz zu schweigen!!#6


----------



## Nomade (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo, was kostet denn so eine Harrison VHF 75g. mit Fuji Sic Ringen? Danke!


----------



## sa-s (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus sepp,#h 

nach deiner beschreibung würde ich die harrison vhf 9' 30-75gr nehmen. 
gruß robert

[/QUOTE]

servus robert,

versuche mal mich die nächsten wochenenden freizuschaufeln um dich zu besuchen.

hast du zeitliche präferenzen?

schöne woche noch

sepp #h


----------



## sa-s (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> sry sepp, mad hats ja schon gesagt...
> ich fische unter ähnl. Bedingungen im Rhein ähnl. Gufigröße
> habe die 75er für die größeren und die 45er (für bis 10cm gufis)



hallo rainer,

danke für deinen tipp!

denkst du denn es gibt eine halbwegs realistische chance für ein konzentrat?;+ 

sepp


----------



## mad (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Nomade schrieb:


> Hallo, was kostet denn so eine Harrison VHF 75g. mit Fuji Sic Ringen? Danke!



servus,

kommt darauf an welchen rollenhalter, endkappe ja/nein usw du willst.#h 
ich baue nur auf bestellung und jeder hat andere wünsche.
preise mache ich nur über pn oder mail.#6 



sa-s schrieb:


> servus robert,
> 
> versuche mal mich die nächsten wochenenden freizuschaufeln um dich zu besuchen.
> 
> ...



servus sepp,

wochenende kann ich nicht versprechen, ist normal heilig für meine freundin und meinen sohn.
unter der woche kein problem da bin ich eh täglich am bauen.#6


----------



## Living Dead (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo ! Ich werf jetzt hier ienfach mal ne Frage ein, die mich schon länger interessiert:

Gibt es auch Harrison Blanks, die zum Mefofischen geeignet sind?
Sprich -35gr und ca3m! Hat jmd schon so eine Rute in gebrauch?#h

LG,LD


----------



## mad (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus,

ja eigendlich schon sehr lange.#6 
zum mefofischen wird sehr gerne der interceptor blank genommen. fischen sehr viele damit und nach meiner info alle begeistert.
hab den vhf blank für diesen bereich 5-30gr in 3,10 oder 3,20m machen lassen, der hat natürlich mehr dampf und ist härter.


----------



## sa-s (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus sepp,
> 
> wochenende kann ich nicht versprechen, ist normal heilig für meine freundin und meinen sohn.
> unter der woche kein problem da bin ich eh täglich am bauen.#6



hallo robert,

vollstes verständnis!

wie siehts an freitag nachmittagen aus?

grüsse 

sepp


----------



## Nomade (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo,

meine Frage war micht auf mad_rutenbau bezogen, aber trotzdem danke.
Mich würde interessieren, was ihr so für Nicht-Mad-Ruten (wegen Preis nür über PN) bezahlt habt, die aus folgenden Komponenten bestehen:
VHF-Blank 2,75m. 75g original grau
Fuji Sic Ringe
Normaler Fuji Rollenhalter grau Gr.18
Korkgriff, Alu-Gummi-Endkappe

Ich habe folgende Preise gefunden:
Blank ca. 140 Euro, Ringe + Kleinkram ca. 50 Euro, guter Korkgriff oben + unten ca. 30 Euro, Rollenhalter + Abschlusskappe ca. 20 Euro.

Macht zusammen ca. 240 Euro.
Dazu käme dann noch der Zusammenbau.

Was habt ihr denn so für Preise recherchiert, oder was bezahlt ihr für eure Ruten komplett, die nicht von mad aufgebaut wurden, wenn die Preise kein Geheimnis sind?

Bei CMW kostet der Zusammenbau (nur Arbeit) ca. 50% mehr als bei kleineren Rutenbauern. Dafür bekommt man aber auch eine Garantie, die sonst keiner bietet, oder sind andere Rutenbauer mit ähnlichen Garantien bekannt?

Danke!


----------



## Margaux (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Nomade schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ... mich würde interessieren, was ihr so für Nicht-Mad-Ruten (wegen Preis nür über PN)...
> 
> ... die nicht von mad aufgebaut wurden, wenn die Preise kein Geheimnis sind?
> Danke!


 
@Nomade
Warum rufst Du Mad nicht abends nach 18.00 Uhr an, führst mit ihm ein fachkundiges Gespräch und nach 10 Minuten hast Du Deinen individuellen Preis. Sollte doch kein Problem sein...

Zugegebenermaßen kenne ich CMW-Ruten nicht, kann aber bestätigen, daß die Mad-Aufbauten sehr sehr gut sind. Und preislich definitiv einiges günstiger.

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## mad (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus Nomade,



> VHF-Blank 2,75m. 75g original grau
> Fuji Sic Ringe
> Normaler Fuji Rollenhalter grau Gr.18
> Korkgriff, Alu-Gummi-Endkappe
> ...


diese rute baue ich unter 300.-€ auf. 



> Bei CMW kostet der Zusammenbau (nur Arbeit) ca. 50% mehr als bei kleineren Rutenbauern. Dafür bekommt man aber auch eine Garantie, die sonst keiner bietet, oder sind andere Rutenbauer mit ähnlichen Garantien bekannt?



stimmt leider nicht.#d 
auch bei den kleinen rutenbauern gibts garantie.:vik:


----------



## erich17 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Wie ich, schwärmen alle hier die eine Rute vom Mad haben machen lassen. Eine solche Qualität bekommt man bei CMW sicher nicht.

Auch der Service von CMW lässt zu wünschen übrig. Ich wollte mir bereits vor 2 Jahren eine Rute von CMW bauen lassen und hab dort bestimmt 5x auf AB gesprochen - nicht ein einziger Rückruf erfolgte. 

Zur Qualität kann ich nur sagen, dass mein Spezl eine VT Spin von CMW hat. Und die Verarbeitungsqualität ist im Vergleich zu MAD's eine Katastrophe.

Sollte mir einmal das Oberteil der Rute zerbersten, bin ich sicher, dass der MAD das Oberteil alleine erneuern kann - das versuchste dann mal beim CMW !!!!!!!

Ich jedenfalls werde mir definitv nächstes Jahr ( huch ist ja schon ein neues Jahr - also heuer im Herbst ) noch eine vom MAD machen lassen. 

Erich#17


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Nomade schrieb:


> Macht zusammen ca. 240 Euro.
> Dazu käme dann noch der Zusammenbau.


Die Teile gehen auch noch ein bischen günstiger Kork ~20, Ringe ~25, aber das ist eben kein Billigblank und man muß sich doch auf Preise ab 200 EUR einstellen, erstmal so zum gewöhnen um das mal zu sagen. 
Wenn man ganz-billig Teile, also günstigsten Kork und Hardloy usw. draufschraddeln würde, dann könnte man wohl noch weiter sparen, aber das will ja wohl kaum einer mit einer solchen Rute, denn sowas möchte man als *Spaßrute* haben, der Grund für eine VHF, als Notwendigkeit könnte man auch andere Ruten fischen.



Nomade schrieb:


> Bei CMW kostet der Zusammenbau (nur Arbeit) ca. 50% mehr als bei kleineren Rutenbauern. Dafür bekommt man aber auch eine Garantie, die sonst keiner bietet, oder sind andere Rutenbauer mit ähnlichen Garantien bekannt?


Nichts gegen CMW und ihre Leistungen, aber die müssen damit einen Kleinbetrieb ernähren, und das kostet schon was, deutlich zu sehen wenn man sich mal den Katalog mit Fertigbeispielen anguckt. Und durch mehr Leute und arbeitsteiligen Betrieb häufen sich auch Fehler.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



darth carper schrieb:


> @AngelDet
> und genau aus dem grund betrachte ich die VT als die idealere Spinnrute.
> 1. in meinen augen bessere wurfeigenschaften
> 2. etwas langsamer, aber immer noch schnell genug
> ...


Das ist eben wirklich eine Frage der Vorliebe. 

mal ausgeholt, ein wenig Theorie kann auch nicht schaden. :vik: 
Ich teile die Spinnruten mal in 3 Klassen, unabhängig vom WG,
also 1.weiche(W) 2.mittelharte(M) und 3.harte (H). 
Mit ein paar Beispielen gefüllt etwa so:

1.weiche(W):
- Balzer Magna Miracle Seatrout
- DT Dynakev L-R (oder alias CMW MP1)
- sowas wie die Lieblings-Silstar von Thomas9904 

2.mittelharte(M):
- Balzer Magna Magic und Edition Magic Seatrout
- Sportex KevSpin
- bis zur Harrison VT

3.harte (H):
- DAM Seahawk Manie
- Drachko Prestige/1
- Harrison VHF

(gibt noch viel mehr, wäre mal interessant wer noch welche Ruten einordnen mag  )

Was man für seine Angelei bevorzugt, ist gewohnheitsabhängig und wurfstilabhängig. Daß für die GuFi-Angelei eher die harten Ruten ganz praktisch sind, wurde schon oft und auch hier gesagt. Zum typischen Forellen, Barsch und sonstige Quirl-Fischlies sind die weichen viel besser, sie halten den Fisch besser und laden leichte Köder viel leichter auf. Bei einer harten Rute braucht man mehr Kraft, muß impulsiver mehr Wurfkraft hineinstecken. Die mittelharten sind nun genau dazwischen, können von allem ein bischen, aber nichts so gut wie die mehr Spezialisten. Eine VT führt nicht so direkt wie eine VHF. Dafür kann sie mit Blinker und Spinnern besser umgehen, aber auch nicht so gut wie eine weiche Rute. Es gibt es keine "beste" Rute, sondern immer nur eine besonders gute wofür. 
Insofern sind die Standpunkte zur besten Rute noch mehr als subjektiv relativ, es kommt immer drauf an. Und ist die Begründung, warum man mehr oder sehr viele Spinnruten braucht #6, denn es gibt immer noch einen besseren Spezialisten, was ich persönlich ganz gut finde, sonst würde es ja langweilig


----------



## mad (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Nichts gegen CMW und ihre Leistungen, aber die müssen damit einen Kleinbetrieb ernähren, und das kostet schon was, deutlich zu sehen wenn man sich mal den Katalog mit Fertigbeispielen anguckt. Und durch mehr Leute und arbeitsteiligen Betrieb häufen sich auch Fehler.



da gebe ich det recht,
und respekt eine firma in der größe aufzubauen.#h 
und cmw ist noch immer im rutenbau die nr.1.
möchte nicht tauschen, klar bei mir und viel anderen geht sicher sehr viel freizeit drauf aber sollte ich keine aufträge haben und bekommen dann gehe ich halt fischen.:vik:


----------



## erich17 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Genau Robert !!!! Lass alle deine Aufträge liegen , geh mit mir fischen und fischen und wieder fischen und wenn wir fertig sind baust mir gleich noch eine Rute !!!!!!
:m :m :m 

Erich17


----------



## Nomade (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Vielen Dank für alle Infos!
Mit Garantie meinte ich bei CMW die dort für alle Ruten im Preis eingeschlossene lebenslange Garantie. Ich wusste nicht, dass auch andere Rutenbauer sowas bieten. An den CMW-Ruten, die ich bisher in der Hand hatte, war absolut nichts zu bemängeln. Ruten von Rutenbau Obermaier die ich bisher gesehen habe, waren vielleicht noch einen Tick besser verarbeitet. Brüggemann wäre mir zu teuer. Mal sehen, vielleicht bekomme ich ja in der nächsten Zeit mal eine Mad-Rute in die Hand.


----------



## mad (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> dort für alle Ruten im Preis eingeschlossene lebenslange Garantie.



laut beschreibung steht da aber nur von der normalen gesetzlichen garantie.
und zur garantie, nicht gleich jeder bruch oder sonst was ist immer ein garantiefall.#h 
jürgen obermaier kenne ich von früher haben sehr oft tel. kenne den seine ruten und seine arbeit. perfekt!!!#6


----------



## Jan0487 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi,
Habe drei Ruten aufgebaut auf CMW Blanks. Davon sind mir zwei mal gebrochen. Obwohl die Garantie abgelaufen war haben die sich sehr sehr Fair angestellt. Sind zwar nicht die billigsten aber wenn man nicht immer in den USA bestellen möchte Sind die von der Auswahl her Top.#h 
Mfg Jan


----------



## Margaux (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Und hier:
> 
> News News News
> 
> Ganz aktuell passend zu mads blauen Blanks mit blauen Ringen bringt Ryobi mit einer neuen Applause die passende blaue Rolle - die echte Blue Arc wird bestimmt folgen, jetzt auch etwas mehr auf Shimano-alike downgestyled!


 
@AngelDet
Ich bin ja sehr interessiert an dieser Rolle, leider werden in den bisherigen 2007er Katalogen sowie in den diversen Onlineshops nach wie vor die herkömmlichen Applause angeboten. Ist Dir bekannt, ob oder wann die blaue Version auf den Markt kommt? Vielleicht weißt Du sogar, wo sie schon verkauft wird...#6 

Danke und Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Bubbel2000 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

mmh, was kostet die denn und mit welcher rolle ist die vergleichbar bzw. taugt die rolle was? mir ist eine rolle, die nicht so perfekt wie diese zu meiner harrison passt aber dafür top ist zwar lieber, aber das auge isst nicht nur mit, es fischt auch mit :q und cool würde das ja schon ausschauen....


----------



## Margaux (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Steffen
Also ich möchte die Rolle ja nicht nur deshalb kaufen, weil sie farblich perfekt zum blauen VHF paßt. Die Ryobi Applause habe ich schon lange im Visier, erstens weil sie laut Berichten - auch hier im Board - schon sehr gut sein soll und zweitens weil ich in den letzten Jahre zum Ryobi-Fan geworden bin. Die produzieren klasse Rollen mit einem sehr guten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Die herkömmliche Applause 3000 bspw. (also nicht in blau) kostet so um die 80€.

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Bubbel2000 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

80€ ist nicht viel, wenn die rolle mindestens genauso gut ist wie meine derzeitige daiwa exceler 3000 wäre das schon klasse. schlechter will ich nicht mehr, is ja verständlich. also ich brauche eigentlich keine rolle, frage rein aus interesse, da ich die farbe wirklich cool fände, eben passend zur rute...


----------



## rainer1962 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

AHÄM:::::
zu den Koboldblauen passt da etliches mehr....
die Stella
die Certate,
die Infinity,
die Twin Power,
die TdR4
die Gs8 usw usw usw usw.....:m


----------



## erich17 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Richtig !!! Nur sind das Preisklassen die wirklich schon fast jenseits von Gut und Böse liegen. Ich hab auch gerade zu meiner neuen VHF 2 deiner genannten Rollen im Auge. Aber wenn ich eine Infinity Q für 269,-€ bekomme und das mal wieder in unsere gute alte D-Mark umrechne wird mir schwindlig !!!!! Da brauchen wir dann nicht mehr von einer Certate oder Stella reden - denn das MUSS Spinnerei sein !!!!!

Ich habe mir bisher IMMER nur sehr hochwertige und teuere Rollen gekauft, aber seit ich meine Blue Arc 9400 habe ( für 89,-€) scheue ich es weit über 500 Mark für eine einigermassen gute Rolle ausgeben zu müssen. 

Und die Ryobi Zauber soll ja absolut identisch mit der SPRO sein , was ich hier im Forum gelesen habe. Also kann doch die Applaus nicht viel schlechter sein, oder doch?

Erich17


----------



## Margaux (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



erich17 schrieb:


> Richtig !!! Nur sind das Preisklassen die wirklich schon fast jenseits von Gut und Böse liegen. Ich hab auch gerade zu meiner neuen VHF 2 deiner genannten Rollen im Auge. Aber wenn ich eine Infinity Q für 269,-€ bekomme und das mal wieder in unsere gute alte D-Mark umrechne wird mir schwindlig !!!!! Da brauchen wir dann nicht mehr von einer Certate oder Stella reden - denn das MUSS Spinnerei sein !!!!!


 
@Erich17: Das sehe ich genauso!
Für eine Rute mit all ihren Ansprüchen sehe ich einen hohen Preis ein. Die Rolle allerdings soll "nur" unauffällig arbeiten, die Schnur sauber verlegen und eine gute Bremse haben. Das alles trifft auf meine Ryobi Zauber, die ich vor zwei Jahren für 90€ gekauft habe und seitdem bevorzugt nutze, bedingungslos zu. 



> Und die Ryobi Zauber soll ja absolut identisch mit der SPRO sein , was ich hier im Forum gelesen habe. Also kann doch die Applaus nicht viel schlechter sein, oder doch?
> Erich17


 
Ich selber habe (noch  ) keine Applause, kann also keine eigenen Erfahrungen einbringen. Bei dem was ich über die Rolle allerdings hier im Forum gelesen habe, scheint sie sehr gut zu sein. Bin gespannt, was AngelDet - als Ryobi-Experte :q - zu dieser Diskussion "passende Rolle zur Harrison-VHF" (damit unser keiner "off-topic" vorwirft) und damit auch zur Applause schreiben wird...#h 

Wobei es die Diskussion "wieviel Geld lege ich für eine Rolle an" im Forum schon mal gab und dabei eigentlich schon alles zu dem Thema geschrieben wurde. 

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## rainer1962 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Sicher sind die Spros und Ryobis vom PL klasse stimmt ja alles was ihr schreibt aber....
auch das wurde schon oft gesagt....das letzte Quentchen mehr an Leistung ist nu mal das teuerste. (wobei es egal ist obs eine Rolle oder ne Rute ist oder auch ein Auto)
Ein Standardaufbau VHF mit normalen hardloys oder Sic und normalem Rollenhalter, tut genauso ihren Dienst wie eine mit Alurollenhalter und Goldcermet und Spitzenkork oder? Auch da ist dann ein Unterschied von ca 100€ 
Natürlich ist der Preisunterschied von Stella auf Arc wesentlich höher, aber man KANN die Rollen NICHT vergleichen.
fischt mal ne Stella oder Certate oder ne Infinity.


----------



## erich17 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Rainer, das ist völlig klar, dass diese Spitzenrollen eben das Quäntchen besser können. 
Wenn heute eine Infinty Q , Certate oder eine Stelle zwischen 180,- und 190 € kosten würde , wäre es ja in Ordnung. Aber dieser Sprung von einer wirklich Sehr sehr guten Ryobi oder SPRO ist ja horrend ! Und für mich stellt sich da die Frage ob dieser wirklich gewaltige Preissprung MIR das eben noch Wert ist. 
Ich warte jetzt mal die "Jagen und Fischen" in München ab. Mal sehen vielleicht bekomme ich ein Spitzenangebot für eine Q. Wenn nicht dann bleibe ich bei meiner Blue Arc. Oder eben dann die blaue Applaus.

Erich17


----------



## Bernhard* (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hab ne 30er VHF mit einer 2000er Ryobi Zauber bestückt.
Finde es aber ein bisschen wie "Ferrari mit 165 Reifen".
Wenn wieder Geld übrig ist und die anderen "wichtigen" Sachen gekauft wurden, dann kommt da auch ne bessere Rolle drauf!

Hab übrigens erst Certate´s im Netz für unter 200 EUR gesehen.

Bin aber nicht so der grosse Fan von Rollen-Importen. Zahl lieber ein wenig mehr und hab dann Garantie drauf.


----------



## Margaux (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Hab ne 30er VHF mit einer 2000er Ryobi Zauber bestückt.
> Finde es aber ein bisschen wie "Ferrari mit 165 Reifen".
> Wenn wieder Geld übrig ist und die anderen "wichtigen" Sachen gekauft wurden, dann kommt da auch ne bessere Rolle drauf!


 
Hej Burn,

nun mach aber mal die Ryobi Zauber nicht schlechter als sie ist #h  ...



burn77 schrieb:


> Hab übrigens erst Certate´s im Netz für unter 200 EUR gesehen - kommt halt noch (ggf.) Zoll dazu |rolleyes .


 
Kannst Du hierzu bitte den Link einfügen.

Grüße,

Margaux


----------



## Bernhard* (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

War ne Weihnachtsaktion. Die sind jetzt ausverkauft. Sorry!


----------



## bolli (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist der Preisunterschied von Stella auf Arc wesentlich höher, aber man KANN die Rollen NICHT vergleichen.
> fischt mal ne Stella oder Certate oder ne Infinity.


#6 Sehe ich auch so.

Was mich etwas wundert, da überschlägt man sich noch eine 
zweite und dritte VHF in Traumausstattung zu ordern und  
bei einem Röllchen der gleiche Preis- und Leistungsklasse, was m. M. 
unter solch eine tolle Rute gehört (@ burn, guter Vergleich :q  ) fängt 
man an zu knickern.

P.S. nicht persönlich nehmen aber Umrechnung in DM finde ich 
auch total daneben, oder rechnt Ihr Euer Gehalt etwa auch noch um ?


----------



## jd. (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Harrison-Fans,

da hier die Rollenfrage diskutiert wird habe ich folgende Frage.
Welche der beiden Rollen Daiwa Certate in der Größe 2000 oder 2500 passt besser zur VHF 2,70 Wg. 15-45gr.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> @AngelDet
> Ich bin ja sehr interessiert an dieser Rolle, leider werden in den bisherigen 2007er Katalogen sowie in den diversen Onlineshops nach wie vor die herkömmlichen Applause angeboten. Ist Dir bekannt, ob oder wann die blaue Version auf den Markt kommt? Vielleicht weißt Du sogar, wo sie schon verkauft wird...#6


Ich habe diese Rolle auch noch nicht konkret im Angebot gefunden, nur auf der Ryobi Homepage als New 2007.
Wie wir gerade von Seeteufelfreund lernen konnten, gibt es im Jan. und Feb. wichtige Angelmessen in Japan, danach wird wohl das Zeug wirklich erscheinen und dann auch herüberschwappen.

nebenbei gefunden:
z.B. Minstortackle zeigt eine neue Zauber und Applause, mit den Kurbeln der BlueArc 7000/9000,
also kein Klapp mehr, sondern Drehalu. Find ich insofern gut, da schicker, einfacher, simpler und vor allem leichter.

Neue Modelle nach der Excia MX gibts auch, die Zester MX und Zester VX sehen für mich alle aus wie mehr im Infinity/Certate Style gemacht,
während die Zauber RedArc sich ja mehr als Überclone der Twinpower-F/Stella anschickt.
Die Preise liegen irgendwie alle dicht beieinander, die Zauber bleibt die teuerste und mit 3 vollwertigen Hardkantenspulen auch die mit Abstand bestausgestattetste aller besseren Stationärrollen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Und immer wieder diese unseligen nicht enden wollenden Rollendiskussionen #q :r 

:q 

Also mal ein bischen ausgeholt, wie ich das subjektiv sehe, immerhin betreibe ich nicht so eine popelige Angelrolle :g, sondern eher wie ein Fuhrunternehmer einen ganzen Rollenpark und da muß man manches anders sehen, Unterhalts- und Komplexitätskosten z.B. usw. usw. :g 

Mal ein Versuch die Rollenfeatures und Eigenschaften und Eignungen in Kurzform zu bewerten:
(und jetzt soll mir jemand mal 'ne bessere Rolle als ne Arc zeigen - Gefallen ist natürlich subjektiv  )

Bremse+Genauigkeit: 1
Verwendung für alle Angelarten von Ultraleicht bis schwer (Matchen bis Pilken): 1
Auswuchtung, sauberer wackelfreier Lauf:  1
Getriebelauf ohne Behandlung: 3 |rolleyes 
Bügelumklappsicherheit und Falschumschlag (=no Lurebeams): 1
Schnurlaufröllchenschnurfang: 1
Schnurlaufröllchenentdrallung,-führung,-fangwinkel: 1
Schnurlaufröllchenwartbarkeit: 1
Optik+Design: 1 (natürlich subjektiv )
Kleinheit+Feinheit: 1
Preis/Leistung Verhältnis: 1
Ersatzspulen: 1
Spulenvarianten+Familienpassung: 1
Verwindung im Stillstand gegen max.Bremslast und mehr: 1
Praktische Stabilität (SG-Verlegung): 1
Praktische Stabilität (WS-Verlegung): 3
Schnurwicklung/Kontur (SG-Verlegung): 2
Schnurwicklung/Kontur (WS-Verlegung): 1
Auswahl an Modellen und Varianten: 1
Verfügbarkeit von Ersatzteilen: 1
Händlerangebote und Konkurrenz: 1


----------



## KHof (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

He Det!

Hör auf zu philosophieren und pack dein Geraffel!!
Lass uns am WE lieber fischen gehen (Darfst auch ne Harrison mitnehmen, damit es zu Thema passt!)
Klaus


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



KHof schrieb:


> Hör auf zu philosophieren und pack dein Geraffel!!
> Lass uns am WE lieber fischen gehen (Darfst auch ne Harrison mitnehmen, damit es zu Thema passt!)


Was, echt, aus der hiesigen Harz-Angelsperrzone ausbrechen, in das Nachbarland!? #h  *freu* 
Dann mach ich vielleicht nochmal die zweite neue leichte provisorisch fertig, oder? |kopfkrat


----------



## KHof (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

OK _ solange du das Provisorium nicht hier herzeigst....
Dann schau dir mal die pacbay 1088 an, das passt dann nicht mehr hier her.
Klaus


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



KHof schrieb:


> Dann schau dir mal die pacbay 1088 an, das passt dann nicht mehr hier her.


Da bringst Du aber eine gefährliche Komponente ins Spiel - nach deinem letzten sehr positiven Gufier-Bericht. 
Dann soll es also so sein:
Beste GuFi-Rute, VHF -75g vs. PacBay -100g im GuFi-Tiefseetest, das wird spannend und was kommt weiß ich nicht. |kopfkrat



KHof schrieb:


> OK _ solange du das Provisorium nicht hier herzeigst....


Öhem, ich wollte mad doch gerne mal zeigen, wie er z.B. bei zuviel Anfragen die Ringe in einer Stunde fertig provisorisch fertig machen könnte, damit die armen wartenden erstmal fischen können ... :q :q :q


----------



## darth carper (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@AngelDet

darum habe ich ja auch idealere rute geschrieben. das es für jeden bereich eine speziellere rute gibt ist klar. aber die vt kann eben alles gut.
die köderführung bei gummifischen ist absolut erstklassig (wenn das nicht so wäre, dann würde ich sie sicher nicht fischen) und man kann sie auch gut mit blinkern und wobblern fischen und (das ist mir übrigens in diesem zusammenhang sehr wichtig) bietet die deutlich besseren drilleigenschaften.
wenn es darauf nicht ankäme, dann könnte ich auch einen besenstiel nehmen, der hätte dann die direktere köderführung. ;-)
für jemanden, der einen allrounder sucht, ist die vt die bessere wahl, dabei bleibe ich.
und selbst wenn die vhf eine noch bessere köderführung hat, ist die der vt immer noch absolut ausreichend. und die genannten vorteile geben für mich den ausschlag.

zum thema rollen:

die rolle ist mir persönlich nicht egal. ganz im gegenteil.
ich würde lieber eine günstigere rute von der stange wählen, denn auch da gibt es sehr gute ruten, die mit einer harrison durchaus mithalten können, und dazu eine sehr gute rolle wählen.
die rolle ist weit mehr als ein aufbewahrungsort unserer schnur.
wir fischen teilweise mit voluminösen ködern, da sind die faktoren robustheit und langlebigkeit entscheidend.
da hat eine rolle mit hochwertigen komponenten, die nunmal geld kosten, einen großen vorteil.
wer die rolle nur als schnurreservoir sieht, der wählt den falschen ansatzpunkt und sollte vielleicht lieber fliegenfischen, da ist es dann teilweise wirklich so! ;-)


----------



## Bernhard* (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



jd. schrieb:


> Hallo Harrison-Fans,
> 
> da hier die Rollenfrage diskutiert wird habe ich folgende Frage.
> Welche der beiden Rollen Daiwa Certate in der Größe 2000 oder 2500 passt besser zur VHF 2,70 Wg. 15-45gr.
> ...


 
Angesichts der Tatsache, dass es eine "VHF" ist, ist sie wohl fürs Fischen mit GuFi. Aufgrund dessen würde ich wegen dem höheren Schnureinzug die 2500er präferieren!


----------



## Margaux (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



darth carper schrieb:


> wer die rolle nur als schnurreservoir sieht, der wählt den falschen ansatzpunkt und sollte vielleicht lieber fliegenfischen, da ist es dann teilweise wirklich so! ;-)


 
@ darth carper
Ich möchte die Rollendiskussion auch beendet wissen, möchte jedoch das oben Geschriebene nicht so stehen lassen. Es geht ja nicht darum eine Ramschrolle für 20€ auf die Harrison zu schnallen. Es geht vielmehr darum, ob einen nicht eine sehr gute Rolle (Ryobi Zauber etc.) für 80€ ausreicht oder man lieber eine High-Rolle für 300€ bis 500€ (Stella) nimmt. Ich persönlich bin von den Ryobis überzeugt und werde deshalb nicht zum Fliegenfischer :g. 

Im Übrigen teile ich Deine Meinung bezüglich des Unterschiedes Harrison VT zu VHF. So habe ich mir die VT 75 als Allroundspinnrute (und "Reiserute", wenn ich mit dem WoMo unterweges bin) zugelegt und die VHF 45 als reine GuFi-Rute für das Zanderangeln. 

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Es geht vielmehr darum, ob einen nicht eine sehr gute Rolle (Ryobi Zauber etc.) für 80€ ausreicht oder man lieber eine High-Rolle für 300€ bis 500€ (Stella) nimmt.


jupp #6

Rainers Einschätzungsbeispiel mit den Fuji-Gold-Cermet Ringen oder Fuji-Titanrahmen-Ringen versus die normalen Fuji-SIC finde ich ganz gut passend, das letzte Leistungsplus kostet halt heftig. 
Genauso wie ich mir keine Luxusrollen (mehr) kaufe, verbaue ich eben auch keine Luxusringe, mir reicht z.B. die Ringalternative von mad und hübsch sind die ganz besonders. #6
Wer aber gerne den Luxusfaktor haben möchte, wird das Geld dafür eben auch gerne investieren, das sind letzlich Geschmacksfragen.

Genauso gibts da noch die absolut subjektive Geschmacksfrage, was man schöner findet, welche Rolle einem mehr ins Auge sticht oder an welchen Details man sich stört. 
Ich finde für mich ganz subjektiv z.B., daß Shimano meist ein gelungeneres Design als Daiwa hinlegt, die Infinity/Certate und ganz besonders die neuen mit dem Spitzarsch (Caldia--GS8) sehen für mich schlechter aus. 
Andererseits schätze ich die getrieblichen Innenwerte der besseren Daiwas höher ein.
Da ist für mich eine am Daiwa-Technik-Aufbau (historisch) orientierte und dem Design der jemals besten Shimanos nachempfundene Ryobi/Spro auch noch zu einem auffällig günstigeren Preis und vielen Farbvarianten einfach die mir am besten gefallende Lösung. 
Das hat dann noch nicht mal was mit dem Vergleichen und Abwägen der kleinen Restmacken bei den Rollen zu tun 
Wer sichere Daiwa-Qualität haben will und sich mit deren Designs anfreunden kann, der kann nur sowas kaufen. Bei mehr Glamour-Vorstellungen und ganz extrem ausgeknautschten Designs und der großen Verführung des Shimano-Marketings schlägt man halt dort zu.


----------



## rainer1962 (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hallo Leutz...
helft mir mal geschwind wenns geht
um nicht off Topic zu werden hier der Link
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92297


----------



## mad (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus,

hab gerade gesehen das dieser thread gestern 1 jahr alt würde.#h 
freut mich sehr das die anzahl der harrison fans sehr gestiegen ist und weiter steigt.
um einen kleinen rückblick zu geben, angefangen hat alles mit rainer der suchte nach einer neuen sportex. ich fischte damals schon die harrison ruten und die neue vhf. kurz um ich baute damals rainer eine vhf 75gr auf und den rest kennt ihr ja.:m 
auch rainer ist zur zeit der die meisten harrison ruten hat die von mir gebaut sind. und 2 neue ruten sind gerade in arbeit, wobei schon wieder ein blank dabei ist den ich bekommen habe zum testen, der aber leider nicht in serie geht also ein einzelstück bleiben wird.:c 

paar boarder wissen nur das ich sehr guten kontakt zu harrison habe und die gerne bereit sind auch auf meine wünsche und bestellungen einzugehen. 
gerade die blauen blanks die nur ich habe und bekomme wollen in letzter zeit immer mehr händler. werde aber weiterhin der einzige sein der die bekommt.:vik: 

vor ca. 4 wochen fragte sogar die edel-schmiede persönlich nach, Dr. Steve Harrison wollte die links vom harrison-blank-fans und vom harrison wettkampf thread.
am 30.1. bin ich wieder bei harrison eingeladen und auch gleich neue blank zu holen.

möchte mich auch bedanken die vertauen in meine ruten haben und werde auch weiterhin versuchen in der qualität zu bauen.

und servus,#h 
hab keine zeit mehr muß wieder ruten bauen.|supergri 

die letzte und schlechteste nachricht zum schluß,
bin leider jetzt schon voll mit aufträgen bis ende märz wer also rechtzeitig zur neuen raubfisch saison eine will von mir bitte früh genug melden#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> vor ca. 4 wochen fragte sogar die edel-schmiede persönlich nach, Dr. Steve Harrison wollte die links vom harrison-blank-fans und vom harrison wettkampf thread.


Heißt das, daß Verbesserungsideen und Anregungen (mit)gelesen werden? Sollen wir jetzt auch sicherheitshalber in Englisch schreiben (von wegen Bedeutungsnuancen)? :m


----------



## rainer1962 (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> ..... angefangen hat alles mit rainer der suchte nach einer neuen sportex.


 
naja so wars nicht  
meine Sportex hatte ich damals geschrottet (Rutenbruch) und ich hatte von den "Stangenruten" die Nase voll. Habe nen Thread aufgemacht unter dem Thema...
Schnauze voll von Stangenruten suche ne Gufirute........
Robert verkaufte damals seine Leitner:q 
die wollte ich mir unter den Nagel reissen|rolleyes  erster Pn wechsel mit div. fragen, dann das erste tel. gespräch. Der VHF Blank war damals gerade frisch auf den Markt gekommen und nun kams....
Robert wörtlich, wohlgemerkt wir hatten erst 1 mal Pns getausch und es war das erste telefonat:
"pass auf.....ich bau dir eine VHF standard auf, schick sie Dir, du fischst sie wenn sie dir nicht gefällt, schickst du sie mir wieder zurück."

ist nicht wirklich wörtlich ich kanns in seinem Bayrischen Dialekt nicht schreiben:q 
also gesagt getan!
der rest ist ja bekannt.


----------



## rainer1962 (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Heißt das, daß Verbesserungsideen und Anregungen (mit)gelesen werden? Sollen wir jetzt auch sicherheitshalber in Englisch schreiben (von wegen Bedeutungsnuancen)? :m


 

Diese Ideen, sofern sie, sinnvoll erscheinen fliesen schon die ganze Zeit mit in die Produktion, der Rutenlanks die Robert verbaut.
Det ich weiss worauf du hinauswillst....
der VHF bleibt ein Gufi blank und wird nie und nimmer ein Allroundblank.
Für Wobbler, Twitchen usw. ist ja was in Arbeit das dauert halt seine Zeit, wie du auch immer wieder mitbekommst, bekommt Robert immer mal den ein oder anderen Testblank den er aufbaut und dann für gut oder eben nicht gut befindet, ist er für ne gewisse Art des Spinnbereichs nicht nur zu gebrauchen sondern spitzenmässig, wird der Blank durchaus in seine Rutenschmiede aufgenommen#6 
wenn nicht gibts halt nur einmal einen testblank, der dann in irgendeinem Angelkeller verschwindet#q


----------



## erich17 (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Habe es gerade im Raubfischfang Trödd geschrieben. Habe heute mit der neuen Harrison 4 Hechte gelandet. Die grosse dicke Dame hatte 82cm.

Ich bin einfach begeistert von der Rute. Sowas sensibles in der Spitze und dennoch so ein enormes Rückgrad hatte ich in dieser Kombination noch nie gefischt - einfach ein Traum !!!! Vor allem dieser Übergang der sensiblen Spitze ins Rückgrad ist faszinierend. Wie sich diese Rute im Drill spannt ist einfach der Wahnsinn.

Für mich steht jetzt schon fest, daß es dieses Jahr zu Weihnachten wieder eine Harrison vom MAD gibt !!!!! Mal sehen was der Robert bis dahin zu bieten hat.

Erich17


----------



## Bubbel2000 (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

also ich kaufe mir keine harrison mehr, is mir zu teuer!!! ich gewinn die jetzt lieber :q :q :q 
du führst ja  zur zeit, oder???? 82cm??? ab ins richtige forum damit ;-) geht ja mal richtig gut los, heut is erst der 13.01.2007!!! petri!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



KHof schrieb:


> Hör auf zu philosophieren und pack dein Geraffel!!
> Lass uns am WE lieber fischen gehen (Darfst auch ne Harrison mitnehmen, damit es zu Thema passt!)
> Klaus


Das haben wir heute mal getan. Supersache war das! #6
Der Bericht steht dann im Harrison Fangthread, weil Fische gab's auch noch 

Und nochwas:


Lieber mad Robert!

Erstmal muß ich Dir hier nochmal ganz groß und dick DANKE sagen.  #r 
Diese 2 neuen und damit meine insgesamt 3 VHF's 30 45 75 sind einfach superklasse, und alles ist so wie Du es hier sehr sachlich und zurückhaltend beschrieben hast, die Dinger sind einfach gut #6 #6 #6   :k 
Die blaue Kreation ist eine Augenweide, keine Frage. Paß bloß gut auf, daß sie Dir als Unikat bleibt! :q 

Genauere Vergleiche und Einschätzungen zu den Ruten folgen nochmal später, 
erstmal habe ich hier den umfangreichen Bericht vom heutigen Angeltag hier
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1417840&postcount=66
reingestellt, der ganz viele Überraschungen gebracht hat.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

nun gut, schon gelsen, da wurde ne andere marke gesetzt :q


----------



## mad (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Heißt das, daß Verbesserungsideen und Anregungen (mit)gelesen werden? Sollen wir jetzt auch sicherheitshalber in Englisch schreiben (von wegen Bedeutungsnuancen)? :m



servus,

mit sicherheit.#6 
aber die entscheidungen wie und was geändert werden soll bestimmt wer anders.#6  darum bin ich ja wieder am 30.1. eingeladen.:vik: 



			
				rainer schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Ideen, sofern sie, sinnvoll erscheinen fliesen schon die ganze Zeit mit in die Produktion, der Rutenlanks die Robert verbaut.
> Det ich weiss worauf du hinauswillst....
> der VHF bleibt ein Gufi blank und wird nie und nimmer ein Allroundblank.



richtig,
der vhf blank ist für diese fischer gebaut worden und soll nicht den vt blank ersetzten.



			
				det schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmal muß ich Dir hier nochmal ganz groß und dick DANKE sagen.
> Diese 2 neuen und damit meine insgesamt 3 VHF's 30 45 75 sind einfach superklasse, und alles ist so wie Du es hier sehr sachlich und zurückhaltend beschrieben hast, die Dinger sind einfach gut
> Die blaue Kreation ist eine Augenweide, keine Frage. Paß bloß gut auf, daß sie Dir als Unikat bleibt!



danke#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> der VHF bleibt ein Gufi blank und wird nie und nimmer ein Allroundblank.



Da fällt mir aber schon noch was ein. 

Ich habe gestern meine leichte -30g VHF ausprobiert und auch eingeweiht. Die ist orginal von Robert als 10'6" bei mir angekommen, nachgemessen zusammengesteckt genau 3,18m lang gewesen, jetzt ein bischen kürzer weil die sonst nicht in die 1,60er Futterale reinpaßt und mir damit eine klitzekleine Kleinigkeit zu lang ist. Also sind es jetzt vorne und hinten je 4cm weniger, was sie auf 3,10m bringt. Das bringt vielleicht eine Auflastung im WG von +1 oder 2g - wenn überhaupt, aber das paßt einfach sehr gut so und die Rute ist auch richtig handlich geworden, da schwippt nichts. 

Ich muß ja zugeben: Ich war skeptisch, ausgehend von der 3m 45er hatte ich Befürchtungen, die wäre doch zu hart, als Forellenrute könnte das überhaupt passen? für Barsche doch bestimmt zu hart+schnell? 

Jetzt aber im Fazit eines Testtages: Das Dingens kann alles, wirklich alles in der WG-Klasse, ist keine UL-Rute aber eine L bis M inklusive, also mit Blinker klein+groß, 3er Mepps Spinner, Wobbler und vor allem Twister ausprobiert (=GuFi-Rütchen), WGs zwischen 7 (oder weniger, was wiegt der Mepps?) und 28g auf alle Arten eingesetzt. 
Weglegen mag ich die eigentlich überhaupt nicht mehr :k, trotz der Länge federleicht zu fischen, steht wie eine 1 und das selbst in starken Böen.

Ist das jetzt eine Allround-Rute oder nicht? |kopfkrat


----------



## Bubbel2000 (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt eine Allround-Rute oder nicht? |kopfkrat



definitiv NEIN, aber ICH fische eine alroundrute:vik::vik::vik: alroundruten gibt es viele, nämlich solche, mit der man mit jedem köder meint, genug gefühl zu haben.#6


----------



## mad (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus det,#6 

auf so eine nachricht von dir habe ich schon lange gewartet.:vik: 
glaubte aber du fischt die 30er schon länger.
wenn du paar seiten zurück schaust haben rainer, ich und paar andere schon immer gesagt das die vhf auch wobbler usw tauglich ist. die vhf 75gr ist und bleibt die gufi rute, bei der 45er oder der 30gr rute schauts gleich anders aus.
als allround ruten würde ich aber die vhf serie trotzdem nicht einstufen, egal welcher vhf blank es auch ist es bleibt eine vhf.


----------



## Margaux (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> ´Ich habe gestern meine leichte -30g VHF ausprobiert und auch eingeweiht. Die ist orginal von Robert als 10'6"...
> 
> Ich muß ja zugeben: Ich war skeptisch, ausgehend von der 3m 45er hatte ich Befürchtungen, die wäre doch zu hart, als Forellenrute könnte das überhaupt passen? für Barsche doch bestimmt zu hart+schnell?
> 
> ...


 
Hurra, da bin ich froh, das zu hören. Ich bin in freudiger Erwartung der VHF 30 in original 3,20m (ungekürzt, passendes Futteral muß ich noch finden :q ). Zielfisch dieser Rute sollen MeFos sowie weit vom Ufer weg stehende Süßwasserforellen (in den großen schwedischen Seen) sein. Da es hier auf Weite ankommt, hatte Mad mir zu der wurfstarken VHF 30 geraten. Allerdings hatte auch ich zugegebenermaßen noch ein klein wenig die Befürchtung, die VHF könnte für die Forellenfischerei zu hart sein. Nach dem oben zitierten Bericht, freue ich mich umso mehr auf die VHF 30 :k  und wenn ich endlich zur Ostsee komme.

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Allerdings hatte auch ich zugegebenermaßen noch ein klein wenig die Befürchtung, die VHF könnte für die Forellenfischerei zu hart sein.


Kann man ja auch haben, liegt ja auch nahe. 
Die Rute ist ja auch nicht gerade weich, sondern straff. Wenn man aber die Anschlagsproblematik auf Distanz mal bedenkt, da braucht man schon ein bischen Kraftwirkung, was sie locker aufbietet, dabei federleicht. Das erste Gefühl ist härter, als sie wirklich unter Last und im Drill ist.




mad schrieb:


> glaubte aber du fischt die 30er schon länger.


Hm, ich glaub so anfang Dez. nach Nikolaus wars mit dem Paket? |kopfkrat 
Erstmal wurde die beiden mit den Griffen fertiggemacht, das war schon genau klar. Die Ringe sind man gerade (schön blau) dran getapt, wenn Du das sehn würdest ...|rolleyes  
Die Aufteilung 7+1 paßt übrigens super, gut zur Aktionskurve der VHF, besser als die 6+1 auf der 45er.

Allerdings sagte meine Tochter (7j.) am Sa morgen beim Zusehen des letzten Ringeschnellwickelns: "Das blau ist so schön, das will ich auch haben!" (leuchtend royal-blau etwa, kein Garn ), auch auf dem grauen Blank sieht das erstklassig aus. Bevor ich das wieder abrupfe muß ich das mal unbedingt bildlich festhalten. 
Und daß, wo sie (bisher) so auf rot steht, die kleine Spinnrute ist bisher leuchtend tomatenrot. Wenn da sich nicht man 'ne ganz gewaltige Blau-Mode anbahnt ... 
So gibt es schon wieder Nachdenken über da finale (Farb)Design, dauernd bekommt man neue Ideen und Anregungen. |rolleyes


----------



## Margaux (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@AngelDet: keine neue Rollendiskussion, sondern nur die Frage: zur VHF 30 3,20m passend: Spro Red Arc 10200 (weil leicht) oder 10300 (größere Spule = weitere Würfe) und wo bekomme ich eine vernünftige Kurbel her?

Danke und Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## mad (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus angeldet und Margaux,

dafür würde ja extra der vhf 3,20m 5-30gr gebaut.#6 
und wenn ihr mal euch umschaut den blank haben nicht viele im programm.:vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich hatte gestern die 10400 drauf, und aufgefallen ist mir die Rolle überhaupt nicht, die war einfach weg, ich wohl von der Rute aber auch zu hin und weg  
Klaus hat die übrigens mit genau dieser seiner gewohnten Mefo-Rollentype drauf auch gleich adaptiert (stante pedem ), was nun gar nicht mal wenig heißt wenn man ihn kennt. Der 3er Mepps mit gerade leicht schwingender Rutenspitze war auch seine Köderidee, man denkt nicht #t , daß die Rute so eine perfekte leichte Spinnervorstellung abgeben täte, tut sie aber - wirklich. 
Bei Weitwurf, Schnellkurbeln usw. auf jeden Fall die 4er Größe, die 3er Größe hat aber auch nur eine um 2mm Durchmesser kleinere Spule, sieht einen Tick eleganter aus, fischt sich aber praktisch gleich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus angeldet und Margaux,
> dafür würde ja extra der vhf 3,20m 5-30gr gebaut.#6
> und wenn ihr mal euch umschaut den blank haben nicht viele im programm.:vik:


Zum Glück aber du! 
Vorstellen konnte ich mir die Rute so vorher einfach nicht, anhand VHF-Feeling und den Parametern. #d
Geht nicht, egal ob ich schon so viele Ruten fischte und besitze. 

Gefischt habe ich eine zeitlang von 1995 bis 1998 mit sowas Ähnlichem aber schon, das war meine Lieblings-Leib-und-Magen Spinnrute, aus ca. 1000 Ruten händisch herausgesucht, vom Feeling her ziemlich erstaunlich ähnlich. 
Allerdings hat mir 1998 dann die Außenboarderkante des Bootes aus Alu das Spitzenteil einknickt, bzw. ich hab die Rute beim Fischlösen dagegengedrückt :c - pure HM Faser ohne großen Schutz ist doch eher wie Glas, heulen konnte ich bis jetzt letzten Sa, die -30er schafft das jetzt endlich ganz wett zu machen #6, die Sportex KevSpin3 konnte nie so ganz in die Fußstapfen steigen. 

Das Ding war eine TicaMo CPW Spin 10-50g (von Moritz als die gerade so richtig gut waren im Import), also ganz andere Baustelle. Aber: Ich habe die inzwischen wieder einigermaßen geflickt, der 2.Versuch hält hoffentlich besser, und was viel wichtiger ist: Die hat eine merklich weichere Spitze als die -30 VHF, aber so beide nebeneinander fühlen sich sehr ähnlich an.

Wieso ich das erzähle und was noch besser ist: Es bringt mich auf eine Idee (heute morgen beim Aufwachen entstanden), wie man die VHF noch verbessern könnte, und ich habe mit dem alten Stück immerhin ein Vergleichsmuster wie die Aktion aussehen müßte, einen guten Fisch traue ich der nicht mehr zu.

Meine Wunschidee wäre eine weichere Spitze in der vorderen Hälfte des Spitzenteils, etwa in WG und Härte 1.2 fach leichter (Factor 1.2 softer in the top half of the tip section), so daß eine mehr Spitzenaktion mit weicherem Federn möglich wäre. Meiner Einschätzung nach würde das die Neigung zum Aushängen bei kleineren Quirl-Fischen an harter Geflechtschnurmontage sehr mildern sowie das Fischen schwippiger Blinker und Spinner erlauben, eben besonders bei der 45er und 75er. Noch weiter gedacht: 
Das HT ist so gut, das muß unbedingt so bleiben! #6

Dazu eine neue Spitze oder gleich eine (zweite) Wechselspitze, die auf der vorderen Hälfte des Spitzenteils um die 1.2 weicher geht, das wärs, die Rute mit 2 solchen Spitzen (also der jetzigen und einer beschriebenen weicheren) wäre dann die Ultimative, die wo es mich schlichtweg umhauen würde, denke ich mal.
Die VHF -30 versehen mit so einer weicheren Spitze wäre auch genau die noch manchmal gewünschte weichere, die wo es mit 6g und 8g Blinkern und kleinen Spinnerchen noch fetziger zugehen würde. Bin mir da ziemlich sicher, aber muß dazu nochmal ein wenig rechnen, vlt. schaffe ich ja auch was bildmäßiges.


----------



## Margaux (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> servus angeldet und Margaux,
> dafür wurde ja extra der vhf 3,20m 5-30gr gebaut.#6
> und wenn ihr mal euch umschaut den blank haben nicht viele im programm


 
... und wir sind dabei :vik: (Mad, wie weit ist meine denn...?)



Margaux schrieb:


> @AngelDet: Spro Red Arc 10300... und wo bekomme ich dafür eine vernünftige Kurbel her?


 
Danke und Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Achso Kurbel:
Am einfachsten: Wenn Dir die Zauber-T-Knaufkurbel gefällt, prinzipiell auch diese oder schöner die Kurbel der 9400 (oder 9300, ist gleich) dazu bestellen, paßt alles incl. Gegenschraube 1a.

Andere Möglichkeit: Ich fische eine Holzknaufkurbel von Cormoran ala TwinPower-F (Rainer glaub ich auch oder noch nicht? |wavey, die muß man aber hinbasteln.


----------



## Margaux (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Achso Kurbel:... oder schöner die Kurbel der 9400 (oder 9300, ist gleich) dazu bestellen, paßt alles incl. Gegenschraube 1a.


 
@AngelDet: #6 danke!

Das wird meine neue Traumkombo für Forelle:

VHF 30 3,20m + Spro Red Arc 10300 mit 9300er Kurbel :l 

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hatte gerade mal ein bischen Wartezeit, und das läßt mich nicht los. 
Mal eben ein bischen kalkuliert und Diagramme zu den VHF-Blanks gebaut, wo man die ganze Reihe in der blauen Kurve sehen kann (die exponentiell fein gestuften passenden Modelle mit Faktor 1,5 bis 1,6) und das im 2. Diagramm mit der fiktiven zusätzlichen roten Kurve, was ich meine:
Eine 2. softere Spitze mit dem roten Punkt WG anstelle des blauen drüber liegenden.


----------



## Bernhard* (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hatte gerade mal ein bischen Wartezeit, und das läßt mich nicht los.
> Mal eben ein bischen kalkuliert und Diagramme zu den VHF-Blanks gebaut, wo man die ganze Reihe in der blauen Kurve sehen kann (die exponentiell fein gestuften passenden Modelle mit Faktor 1,5 bis 1,6) und das im 2. Diagramm mit der fiktiven zusätzlichen roten Kurve, was ich meine:
> Eine 2. softere Spitze mit dem roten Punkt WG anstelle des blauen drüber liegenden.


 
Für so was muss einem aber schon sehr langweilig sein, oder? #c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Für so was muss einem aber schon sehr langweilig sein, oder? #c


Also nö, mir machen solche Berechnungen und Skizzen einfach nur Spaß! :m

Und du hast doch auch ne VHF -30 oder? Welche Länge denn, sag doch auch mal was dazu wie die sich so macht


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Das wird meine neue Traumkombo für Forelle:
> 
> VHF 30 3,20m + Spro Red Arc 10300 mit 9300er Kurbel :l


Das schätze ich auch. 
Sorg nur rechtzeitig dafür, daß Dich später wieder jemand damit vom Wasser wegbekommt, sonst klebst du da fest! echt. :q :q

Mal 'ne interessierte Frage dazu: Wie baut mad die Ringe+Wicklungen auf, wahrscheinlich seine schlanken SICs in Grau und Einbein sowie Zweibein Leitring, wieviele? und was in rot gewickelt?


----------



## erich17 (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich hab mir heuer vorgenommen einen Hecht mit über 1,20 Meter zu fangen.
Ich habe die 2,70er VHF 75 gr.

Kannst du mir eine Skizze machen , wenn der Hecht 24 oder mehr Pfund hat , wie sich meine 75er dann im Drill krümmt???? Ansonsten muss ich eine Eilbestellung bei Mad für eine 90er abgeben - denn ich werde heuer so ein Monster fangen !!!!!!

Erich17


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



erich17 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir heuer vorgenommen einen Hecht mit über 1,20 Meter zu fangen.
> Ich habe die 2,70er VHF 75 gr.
> 
> Kannst du mir eine Skizze machen , wenn der Hecht 24 oder mehr Pfund hat , wie sich meine 75er dann im Drill krümmt???? Ansonsten muss ich eine Eilbestellung bei Mad für eine 90er abgeben - denn ich werde heuer so ein Monster fangen !!!!!!


Löblicher Vorsatz #6, und das geht auch, auch mit deinem -75er Stecken, da bin ich mir sicher.

Reicht Dir auch 'ne Beschreibung oder brauchst Du wirklich 'ne Skizze?  
Weil so richtig zeichnen kann ich das auch nicht, weil mir da doch noch was an Zeichensoftware fehlt wie ich gerade gesehen habe.
Außerdem habe ich nur Teile der Rute gesehen, mußte ja mehr den Fisch beobachten und seine geplante Aktion, da kann ich mich nicht so sehr an der Rute ergötzen. Beim Hängerzerren habe ich da schon besser beobachten können.

Ich versuchs mal so: Diese sehr dicke kraftvolle Mama vom Sa hat im Nahkampf die Rute auch im Leerlauf immer halb durchgebogen gehalten, so alleine durch Kopfbewegungen und "Standgas", bei den rasenden Fluchtausschlägen konnte aber nur noch das Handteil federn, die Spitze kann da nichts mehr machen, das Handteil federt aber einfach superprogressiv (also exponentiell) den Druck ab. Deine Kev4 kann das z.B. nicht so, fluffiger aber nicht so hart wenn es drauf an kommt.

Was heißt: Die Biegung wird mit steigender Kraft nur sehr langsam größer, das Handteil wirklich übermäßig durchzubiegen wurde *nicht* geschafft, das war noch locker im grünen Bereich, ein paar Kilo Zug mehr währen auch noch sicher drin gewesen. Das ist das erstaunliche, was man normal der Rute nicht anmerkt. Rainer beschrieb das ja auch von seinem Wels, konnte ich mir bisher auch nicht so recht vorstellen, aber Rute kann das.

Du kannst es aber auch ausprobieren: Lege das Handteil alleine mal übers Knie und versuche es zu biegen (Vorsicht: Prellungsgefahr!), zum Vergleich auch mal das der Kev4.  Also eine Hand ein bischen unter die Steckung, die andere an den Vordergriff. Auch nochmal ruhig ganz weit ans Ende umgreifen bei Bedarf und über die Länge biegen. Na? :g

Das ist meiner Ansicht ihre Geheimwaffe im Zerren um einen großen Esox bzw. jeden Fisch:
Der brutal harte Antritt des Fisches bleibt immer in einer Federung, nur cm-weise zwar aber immerhn. Zudem mußte ich erstaunt feststellen, daß der Fisch beim Durchstarten durch das Rückgrat und den mir zu Verfügung stehenden Hebel einfach aus seiner Bahn herumgerissen wurde, die Kraft hat der Fisch aufgewendet, dirigiert habe ich, die Rute hat den Bremshebel mit Federstahlgewalt umgesetzt und den Fisch umgelegt. :g

Ich wage zu behaupten, daß mit einer eben in diesem besonderen Rückgrat schwächeren Rute das ganze leicht anders ausgegangen wäre, eine Ecke der Bucht ist voller Bäume und Strauchwerk im Wasser, und auch das Herausschwimmen über 30m wäre prinzipiell leicht möglich gewesen, wenn ich nicht so hart gebremst und den Fisch herumgedreht hätte. Das war bei weitem kein Freiwasser. Da ich wegen dem Angeln aus der Baumlücke ich ihm keinesfalls hätte dorthin folgen könnte, wäre es wohl das Ende des Drills gewesen, ohne Zweifel.

Für den Bootsangler, der ich nun leider nicht mehr bin, aber wo ich immer noch dran denke, ist auch noch dieser Faktor für den Drill wichtig: Wenn der Esox nach dem Drill in der Wassertiefe und dem Gewinnen im Abziehen die Situation etwas mehr checkt und Dich anschwimmt, wird es für den Bootsangler noch weit brenzliger als für den Uferangler. Direkt am Ufer kann er nicht viel dummes Zeug machen, höchstens evtl. sogar gleich in meinen Kescher schwimmen. Also sehr unkritisch wenn ich aufpasse.

Am Boot ist der Gefahrenbereich unter und am Boot. Sind Ruder drin? Oder gar Anker oder Motor? 2.Mann zum alles klar machen ist Gold wert, alleine ist wahrscheinlich schon einiges auf Rot gestellt.
Alles sehr gefährlich, weil so ein großer Fisch beim Untertunneln schlecht abgehalten werden kann, außer Du hast dann noch Rückgrat in der Rute und kannst ihn immer noch lenken, möglichst umlenken von seinem Ziel. Das heißt für das Rutenrückgrat: siehe oben.
Wenn er Ankerleine oder Motorschraube trifft (und durchaus sucht wenn er erfahren ist), brauch ich glaube ich nicht weiter zu reden. Der 75er traue ich nun zu, im Zerren dagegen bzw. schräg den Esox kirre zu machen und von seinem Plan abzubringen. Du wirst immer noch sowas wie einen BigGame Stecken von vlt. 1,20m über behalten, und das reicht.
Einfach ist das aber sicher nicht, zumal ungünstige Winkel und hohe Last in spitzen Winkeln Schnur/Rute auftreten können, mad schrieb ja schon mal was davon. 

Wenn Esox das Boot umrundet oder genau in der Mitte durchschwimmt, zählt auch Rutenlänge, hab ich genauso schon einmal erlebt, in Schweden/Smaland  Frühjahr 2001. Das war allerdings ein ganz besonderer Meterfisch, höchstwahrscheinlich ein altes Männchen (nach Innenansicht), der neben mitten unter durch, drum herum, Bootsausleger suchen auch noch die Variante rüberspringen drauf hatte, also eher einer der Untergattung "esox lucius sailfish", ganz anders als ein "esox lucius rabiator", der dauernd in die Montage drischt und kaut. Das gab Rutenlast an der Kev3 bis zum Ende, bedenklich nahe dem rechten Winkel überm Griff und abfangen von 15Pfd fliegenden Esox überm Boot war auch nicht ohne. 
Ich höre aber mal lieber auf damit, das klingt bestimmt zu sehr nach Anglerlatein und führt zu weit. 


Good Luck! #6 
(und wir sind jetzt ja beide vom bisherigen Petriglück dran ermahnt, die Fotoausrüstung wirklich top einsatzbereit zu halten :q )

[EDIT: So, doch nochmal eine einfache Skizze probiert: A ist Nullzustand, B so bis ca. 2kg durch Fischmasse, C so ca. 5-6kg in der Flucht gegen Bremse, geschätzt ohne Waage und Gewähr und die Spitze vorne ist ungenau  ]


----------



## McRip (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ AngelDet
du hast wirklich viel Zeit 
Aber ich finde deine Erfahrungen/Meinung ist Gold wert. Vielen Dank. #h

Kann man berechnen wann die Angeln ans Limit Kommen? Villeicht könnte man ja mal zur Orientierung eine kleine Tabelle erstellen... mit VT und VHF und den verschiedenen Wurfgewichten... schaffen xy(z) Zentimeter


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

So genau kannst Du das der Fischlänge nicht zuordnen, weil die sich ganz individuell verhalten. So der häufiger anzutreffende Fisch vom Typ "bleierner Sandsack" macht ja z.B. gar nicht viel Probleme. Dann die unterschiedlichen Wasserverhältnisse.

Du bringst mich aber nach dem, was ich für erich17 über das Handteil aufgeschrieben habe, auf eine Idee: 
Für max. Drillfähigkeiten zählen ja praktisch nur die Handteile der Ruten, da könnte man die ja sozusagen auch extra und separat testen.  
Immerhin sind die eine Ecke kürzer und handlicher, weiß zwar noch nicht wie, aber die Idee ist gebont !


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hardi hat da einen Rutenselbstbauschaufensterthread aufgemacht.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92494

Sollen wir die der Fabrikate Harrison eigentlich 
a) hier reinstellen, 
b) in einen extra neuen Thread 
c) oder dort in den "Bastel-Schaufensterthread"? 

Ich warte mal ab.  Ich glaub ich bin für b) Ich schätze ich sehe auch gerne mal alle anderen. 
Gutes Foto einer Rute mit ihrem Blank ist auch so ein Thema.


----------



## mad (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus,

wer selber seine rute aufbaut ob harrison oder |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat ... würde ich schon dort mal paar bilder zeigen.


----------



## mad (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus det,

die ganze sache mit den blanks ist sicher alles möglich, nur man muß schon immer daran denken das die rute ja für alle in einer bestimmten form passen soll. kann dir nur sagen das gerade im letzten jahr sehr viel rücksicht genommen wurde bei der vhf um diesen blank noch besser und perfekter zu machen.
hier wurden aber nur sehr kleine veränderungen gemacht die normal keiner sofort bemerkt, im gegenteil.
was sicher uns allen zugute kommt das harrison in england eigentlich nur ihre karpfen usw lieben, für die sind wir ja die "spinner"#6  
aber gerade das ist für alle harrison "spinner" vom großen vorteil.:vik: 
die nehmen rücksicht auf die wünsche oder vorschläge und versuchen wenn möglich diese natürlich umzusetzen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> die nehmen rücksicht auf die wünsche oder vorschläge und versuchen wenn möglich diese natürlich umzusetzen.


Ich bin sowieso mal gespannt! 
Ende Jan. kannst Du die Anregungen auf jeden Fall aber nicht vergessen!  |supergri 

Ich versuch mal noch was mit meiner alten Rute im Vergleich zur leichten VHF anzustellen, vlt. gibt das noch was her.


----------



## stefan0975 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo, wollte mal fragen wo Ihr die größten Unterschiede zwischen einer VHF 30/75 in 9' und 10' seht? (Ich möchte jetzt nicht höhren, das die Länge der Unterschied ist...) Härte, Kopflastigkeit...

Danke und viele Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich kann Dir mangels Fishingerfahrungen mit der 9' nur sagen, daß ich meistens eine 10' benötige und besser finde (freies großes Wasser), Multi-Purpose die auch besser geeignet ist, aber zum intensiven GuFieren ist eine 9' grundsätzlich schon ein Stück spürbar leichter+flinker, muß ich einfach zugeben.


----------



## mad (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus stefen,

von der härte und schnelligkeit vom blank sind beide gleich. kopflastig ist eine 75er in 10' nicht wenn das handteil normal aufgebaut wird. endkappe, kork 35cm, rollenhalter, kork.
handlicher und sicher leichter zu fischen ist eine in 9'.


----------



## stefan0975 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

He DANKE,
das ging ja schnell )

Ich tendiere eigentlich mehr zu 10', da ich auch mal weiter werfen möchte bzw. z.B. in der Elbe den Köder besser kontrollieren will...

Mal schauen, vielleicht hat ja noch jemand was zu sagen ;o)

Stefan


----------



## mad (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus stefan,

die länge bei einer rute bleibt immer geschmacksache.#6 
das muß jeder selber entscheiden. die schon immer eine 9' rute fischen werden dir zur 9' raten.
ich selber fischte früher nur 10' ruten, aber seit 2 jahren gehe ich meisten (wenn ich dazu komme) mit der 9' spinne los.


----------



## Bernhard* (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> ...ich selber fischte früher nur 10' ruten, aber seit 2 jahren gehe ich meisten (*wenn ich dazu komme*) mit der 9' spinne los.


 
Oh, wieso hast denn keine Zeit? |rolleyes


----------



## Margaux (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus stefan,
> 
> die länge bei einer rute bleibt immer geschmacksache.#6
> das muß jeder selber entscheiden...


 
@Stefan, genauso ist es: die Entscheidung mußt Du selber treffen. Ich bevorzuge auch 2,70m-Ruten, allerdings deshalb weil es für mein Gefühl die richtige Länge ist, die man sowohl noch gut vom Ufer als auch im Boot anwenden kann. Als reine Weitwurfruten vom Ufer kann man natürlich längere Ruten bevorzugen. So lasse ich mir gerade für das MeFo-Küsten-Angeln eine VHF 30 in 3,20m aufbauen.

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## erich17 (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich denke es kommt immer darauf an, wo man hauptsächlich angelt. Ich z.b. bin überwiegend an Gewässer wo man wegen vieler Bäume am Ufer nicht sooo viel Platz zum werfen hat. Ich hab sogar mit meinen Sportex mit 3,30m Ruten angefangen, bin dann auf 3,00m umgestiegen und seit 2 Jahren verwende ich nur noch 2,70m Ruten - ist für mich das Idealmass. Bei 3,00m Ruten musste ich oft schon in die Knie gehen beim werfen , ansonsten hätte ich oben am Baum gestreift.
Wenn man viel Platz hat denke ich, ist die 3,00 m sicherlich die bessere Rute. Deshalb werde ich mir vom Mad noch eine in 3,00m machen lassen ( Man will ja für alles gewappnet sein, oder???)

Erich17


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



erich17 schrieb:


> Bei 3,00m Ruten musste ich oft schon in die Knie gehen beim werfen , ansonsten hätte ich oben am Baum gestreift.
> Wenn man viel Platz hat denke ich, ist die 3,00 m sicherlich die bessere Rute.


Schöne Beschreibung! #6 |supergri 
Wenn man so'n biss'l älter wird, mag man auch nicht dauernd Schmidtchen-Schleicher spielen.

Die 3m hat immerhin durch die Mehrlänge höhere Wurfbeschleunigungen, Führungshebel und auch Biegereserven im Drill. Nützt einen nur nichts, wenn man mit der Rute dauernd aneckt oder sonstwie nicht so gut klarkommt. Der Konzentrations- und Reaktionsfaktor ist beim Spinnfischen nun mal auch oberwichtig.

Beide bzw. variable Längen (ausfahrbar/einfahrbar) in einer Rute haben wir eben leider noch nicht, so muß man sich entscheiden (oder beide mal kaufen).

Obwohl das bestimmt klasse wäre. 
Augenblick: Grifflänge ~60cm, paralles Ende am HT, Verschraubung wie beim BigGame ...  
Zukunftsmusik und Träumerei, ich laß es. :g


----------



## erich17 (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Mit deiner Träumerei bringst jetzt den Robert bestimmt auf brutale Gedanken !!!!!!!

Bin mir sicher, daß er darüber grübeln wird wie man sowas bewerkstelligen kann - möglichkeiten gibt es ja - siehe den Billard-Queque . ( Schreibt man den "billard-Kö" so??????)

Erich17


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Bin mal gespannt 
Genau wie da im Harrison-Adrenalin-Vergleichsthread 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=91096
doch einige Stimmen mehr für eine weichere Spitzenvariante zu vernehmen ist.

Andere Baustelle: Hab gerade mal auf Roberts Seite geschaut. Da ist mir so ein neuer Blank VHF 5-30g 2,30m aufgefallen. Das dürften 7'6" sein, ein Maß was ich selber gerade als das untere Maß der kleinen schnellen Rütchen noch akzeptieren tue, und darauf kam ich bei den ganzen Baitcaster und Twichterthreads jetzt, wenn ich mir eine Funrute designen würde.
Kann das sein, daß der Rainer jetzt genau deswegen so selten online ist |kopfkrat , er vom Wasser nicht wieder wegkommt? Verstehen würde ich das ja, und die (monsterteueren) Fertigstecken sind dann vlt. überrundet? :q


----------



## karpfenkuno (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Andere Baustelle: Hab gerade mal auf Roberts Seite geschaut. Da ist mir so ein neuer Blank VHF 5-30g 2,30m aufgefallen. Das dürften 7'6" sein, ein Maß was ich selber gerade als das untere Maß der kleinen schnellen Rütchen noch akzeptieren tue, und darauf kam ich bei den ganzen Baitcaster und Twichterthreads jetzt, wenn ich mir eine Funrute designen würde.
> :q


 
Hallo AngelDet,

war schon längere Zeit auf eine Suche einer kurzen schnellen Rute, v.a. zum Watfischen in Isar. Bislang habe ich dafür v.a. eine Sportex Carat 1 in 2,40m verwendet. Die ist aber zu schwach, wenn sich eine ordentliche Forelle in die Strömung stellt.
Auf dieser Suche hatte ich mir Ende letzten Jahres den VHF 5-30g in 2,30m bei Robert angeschaut und dann auch mitgenommen. Der Blank ist schon extrem schnell. Im Vergleich dazu kommen mir die längeren VHFs etwas "langsamer" vor. Mittlerweile ist die Rute fertig aufgebaut (Ringe, Rollenhalter, Bindungen alles schön in blau gehalten).
Kann kaum noch die Zeit bis zum Ablauf der Schonzeit am 16. April abwarten, um die Rute auszuprobieren. Ich befürchte, jedoch, dass die Rute in Verbindung mit einer geflochtenen Schnur für Forellen vielleicht zu hart ist. Werde Sie daher am 16. April zuerst mal mit einer Mono-Schnur kombinieren. Bis dahin sollte auch die in Japan bestellte Certate 1500 hier sein. Gibt optisch bestimmt ein schönes Bild.

so long
karpfenkuno


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Schöne Info und danke! #h 
Dann hast Du dir ja so richtig eine (die?) Spaßrute gegönnt. Aber teste erstmal aus, die Rute ist nicht so hart wie sie sich anfühlt, dei VHFs "verarschen"  vom Feeling her irgendwie alle nicht VHF-gewohnten Leuts ganz kräftig, da spielt die Vorerfahrung anscheinend kaum eine Rolle.

Und: Die weichere (Zusatz)Spitze wird ja schon kräftig herbeigewünscht!  

Und noch was für alle:
VHF heißt? 
Hab 'ne neue (bessere) Langform dafür: *Very Huge Fish* !
Paßt 1a und wünsch ich euch allzeit! #6 :q


----------



## Darry (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Det,

habe heute meine VHF in 2,30m (blauer Aufbau:l ) erhalten und muss sagen - einfach nur geil! 
Forellen? Das kannste vergessen! Way to fast and hard!

Die Rute ist für Zander und Hecht aber nicht für Forellen! 
Im Vergleich dazu ist meine VT 8" 30-75g schon als weich zu bezeichnen! Die VHF in 2,30m ist brutal schnell (für meine Verhältnisse) aber geil 
Kenne die VHF in 9" 5-30g und finden das dies nicht vergleichbar ist, die 2,30m kommt vom WG rein gefühlsmäßig weiter hoch als die 9"!

Wie gesagt, ist mein Eindruck von den ersten 10min fummeln am heutigen Tag - Praxistests werden zeigen ob sich dieser Eindruck bestätigt!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Darry schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ist mein Eindruck von den ersten 10min fummeln am heutigen Tag - Praxistests werden zeigen ob sich dieser Eindruck bestätigt!


Das will ich aber man hoffen (und auch was lesen ).
Schnell? ja. Hart? Nicht daß das Rütchen euch Frischgebackene dermaßen hopp nimmt  
Die lange hätte ich auch für sonstwie straff gehalten, das tut sie aber gar nicht immer, die "denkt" sozusagen mit. Das ist an der 45er schon erstaunlich, an der 30er noch mehr.
Erstmal nen besseren Fisch dran haben ... mir wars vergönnt und der Tanz sogar an ganz dehnarmer Multifiler ist einfach traumhaft. 

Mit Mono wie Stroft GTM gibt's sowie keine Diskussionen, selbst die 45er packt dann alles, ganz sicher. Kann mich nicht erinnern 2006 irgendeinen angehakten Fisch an Mono verloren zu haben, und da waren viele dran. 

Jetzt ahne ich wenigstens, warum Du Deine "Tackle Division" ein bischen gestrafft hast.


----------



## Darry (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Det

Wenn's Dich mal jukt nen Angelausflug zu machen und ein par Rütchen zu sehen und zu vergleichen, gib Bescheid!
Bei uns wirst du mit deinen 10" aber sehr wenig Freude haben, bei uns ist kürzer besser (zumindest was das angeln betrifft) - unsere Flüße sind meist sehr stark naturbelassen und dicht bewachsen, da sind machmal die 8" fast zu lang. Ich würde mir so Absurd es klingen mag, beim werfen nen 7" und beim Drill ne 9" Rute wünschen (soweit sind wir aber wohl nicht mit der technik|uhoh: )



AngelDet schrieb:


> Jetzt ahne ich wenigstens, warum Du Deine "Tackle Division" ein bischen gestrafft hast.



So ist es! Neuer und extrem stressiger Job, Hausbau und Kinder nehmen doch extrem viel Zeit in Anspruch, da bleibt nicht viel Zeit zum fischen. Warum das Tackle im Keller versauern lassen. Wenig und gezielt fischen (mit speziellem Gerät) ist die Devise für die nächste Zeit!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Darry schrieb:


> Wenn's Dich mal jukt nen Angelausflug zu machen und ein par Rütchen zu sehen und zu vergleichen, gib Bescheid!


 Im Moment nicht, von wegen Zeit und Job, werd ich aber nicht vergessen.



> Bei uns wirst du mit deinen 10" aber sehr wenig Freude haben,


Genau dem Grund hab ich mich ja schon mal mit einigen 8' (<-ein Strich) bekannt und warm gemacht, wenn Du auf das Bild da links schaust und zwischen den Fichten (böse Schnurfresser) angeln wolltest, ist es auch vielerorts zu eng.

Und noch ein Aspirant mehr für eine längenverschiebliche Rute


----------



## mad (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Schöne Info und danke! #h
> Dann hast Du dir ja so richtig eine (die?) Spaßrute gegönnt. *Aber teste erstmal aus, die Rute ist nicht so hart wie sie sich anfühlt, *dei VHFs "verarschen"  vom Feeling her irgendwie alle nicht VHF-gewohnten Leuts ganz kräftig, da spielt die Vorerfahrung anscheinend kaum eine Rolle.



servus darry,

ja laß die nicht täuschen. beim werfen usw meint man sicher das, aber beim drill schauts gleich anders aus. glaub mir die rute macht richtig spaß.:vik:


----------



## Margaux (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Darry schrieb:


> ... extrem stressiger Job, ... nehmen doch extrem viel Zeit in Anspruch, da bleibt nicht viel Zeit zum Fischen. Warum das Tackle im Keller versauern lassen. Wenig und gezielt fischen (mit speziellem Gerät) ist die Devise für die nächste Zeit!


 
@Darry
Das geht mir leider genauso |uhoh: ! Deshalb habe ich voriges Jahr meinen Angelkeller extrem gelichtet (worüber sich einige Anglerkumpels sehr gefreut haben - besonders einer  ). 

Da ich aber - wenn ich schon wenig ans Wasser komme - gezielt und mit maximalem Spaß am Tackle angeln möchte, habe ich mir für meine fünf Lieblings(spinn)angelarten (spezialisierte) Harrisons zugelegt. Im Übrigen habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, daß man - mit Ausnahme der Freaks und Vielangler - in der Regel doch meistens mit seiner Lieblingsrute angelt und der Rest der Ausrüstung im Keller bleibt. 

Übersteht den Orkan gut!

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich bin jetzt mit dabei!!! |supergri |supergri |supergri Eben gerade sind meine ersten beiden VHFs von MAD bei eingetroffen, kann kaum abwarten, ans Wasser zu kommen...


----------



## Bubbel2000 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt mit dabei!!! |supergri |supergri |supergri Eben gerade sind meine ersten beiden VHFs von MAD bei eingetroffen, kann kaum abwarten, ans Wasser zu kommen...



willkommen und viel viel spaß damit :l:l:l:l:l:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Jo, Grüzzi mal an allen Neuen! #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Und hier ein paar VHF-Fotos, hatte gerade ein bischen Lust mal mit Licht und Foto zu spielen , und vor allem das Kobaltblau einzufangen, auf den sonstigen Fotos kommt die Farbe nicht so rüber.
Bild 1+2: Blankfarbe, 2mal leicht unterschiedlich, der Ton ändert sich je nach Licht.
Bild 3+4: Die typische Wicklung über dem Griff, stark eingeleuchtet. mads feine blaue Ringe sieht man auch ein bischen. 
Bild 5: Zum Vergleich noch der anthrazit-graue Blank.


----------



## Pikepauly (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Angeldet
Schöne Bilder erleichtern das Warten nicht unbedingt.

Die Ringe erkennt man gut. Bin auch froh, dass ich Mads Hausmarke und keine Orig. Fuji genommen habe. Diese sinnvolle Einsparung verdanke ich Dir und natürlich Mad.

Gruss


Pikepauly


----------



## Bubbel2000 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

meine blaue rute mit blauen ringen is so mistig, da glänzt gar nichts...aber ich fische die auch wie bekloppt, da ich so viel zeit hier habe und ich außerdem nur noch im januar fischen darf auf hecht und co.....aber ich weiß, die sah mal richtig sexy aus!!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Bubbel2000
Da muß die irgendwann mal wieder zum Refresh in die Werkstatt zu mad, oder wie planst Du das Rutenleben Deiner Liebsten? |kopfkrat 

Also so ganz extrem schonen und in Seidenpapier wickeln tue ich meine auch nicht, aber ein bischen Schutz und auch so ein (Kombi)Futteral ist eine feine Sache. Vitamin-C/Brausetablettenröhrchen eignen sich ganz hervorragend für den Spitzenschutz, das ist auch sehr angebracht vorsorglich bei einer Rute mit harten Kohlefasern.

Am Ende der Saison oder nach Verschmutzung mal richtig säubern in Waschbecken oder Badewanne ist auch nicht soviel Aufwand. Den Kork meiner ersten Rute vom April mußte ich ganz doll schrubben jetzt am Jahresende, der hatte schon eine grauschwarze Schicht bekommen vom vielen Fischen #t , aber jetzt sieht es wieder besser aus. Die Korkversiegelung in der Angelpause muß ich wohl mal in Angriff nehmen, zu doll Schrubben/Bürsten macht den Kork rauh und die Poreneinschlüsse weg.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ich habe keine zeit dafür, ich muss angeln!!!!!! :q :q :q am anfang hatte ich mich wie eine pussy mit der rute, scheiß drauf. fragt mal birger, wie ich mich angestellt habe. aus und vorbei die zeit, ich genieße sie und ende januar mach ich die sauber und gut is ;-)


----------



## Birger (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Angeldet: du säuberst den Kork?????

Ich bin froh, dass der Kork endlich so aussieht, wie er aussehen muss: gebraucht und abgefingert.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Birger schrieb:


> @ Angeldet: du säuberst den Kork?????
> Ich bin froh, dass der Kork endlich so aussieht, wie er aussehen muss: gebraucht und abgefingert.


Ich mache den lieber sauber, ist auch hygienischer  

Zum Aussehen muß ich sagen: Richtig gut sieht (für mich) erst ein geölter Kork aus - schön lecker goldbraun  , das muddelgrau weckt nicht so wirklich positive Assoziationen. #t 
Wenn das Leinöl nicht so bärig lange brauchen täte um klebefrei zu sein, dann wäre es schon die optimale Methode. So lange Winterpause mache ich ja garnicht. Einige Ruten, die ich geölt und lange rumstehen hatte, sind wirklich toff und 1a im Kork geworden.


----------



## ForellenMike (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wenn das Leinöl nicht so bärig lange brauchen täte um klebefrei zu sein ...


Gegen das lange Kleben hat mir mal ein Tischler einen wichtigen Tipp gegeben.
Mehrere Schichten auftragen (die erste leicht verdünnt) und dazwischen einige Stunden trocknen lassen. Soweit, so normal.
Aber nun: bei jedem Auftrag nach ca. 15 Minuten mit einem trockenen Lappen alles abwischen, was sich abwischen lässt. So bleibt nur das eingezogene Öl und das in den Vertiefungen sowie eine* hauchdünne *Neuschicht außen. Auf die Art härtet Öl bei Holz und Kork ganz prima "unklebrig".


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Guter Tip vom Profi! #6
So ähnliche Erfahrungen hatte ich auch schon mal mehr oder weniger eiligerweise und zufällig gemacht, aber auch sehr negative mit viel Kleberei 
So als Kochrezept sehr brauchbar, Timer stellen, dann ratzeputz nachwischen, klaro!  
Empfiehlt er auch heiß machen oder nicht unbedingt? Womit überhaupt verdünnen, Terpentin?



Achtung für Laien: Lappen und Tücher mit Leinöl können sich beim Trocknen selber entzünden!, also Vorsicht, sonst muß nachher die Feuerwehr her und die netten Rütchen (u.a.m.) sind alles Asche. :g


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ich nehme Essig-Essenz und reibe den Kork damit ab, wenn er mal staerker verschmutzt ist...


----------



## ForellenMike (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@AngelDet, leicht OT ;-)
Erhitzen eher nicht, hörte sogar, dass richtig heiße Sommertage ungünstig sein können: die flüchtigen Anteile verdunsten schneller, und das Öl dringt schlechter ins Material ein (hat nicht genug Zeit).
Verdünnen: Terpentin geht. Weil aber sowohl Terpentin als auch Leinöl nicht gerade freundlich riechen, verwende ich seit einiger Zeit von der Firma Auro (www.auro.de) deren Verdünnung mit der Produktnr. 191. Das Zeugs besteht aus Citrusölen, und wenn Du damit arbeitest, ist alles was bleibt der Geruch von Orangen.
Kostet deutlich mehr als Terpentin, ist aber ja sparsam und eben viel angenehmer. Viel kompatibler auch mit meiner Frau bei in-door Anwendung )
Ich habe übrigens mit der Nachwisch-Methode inzwischen etliche Regale behandelt. Geht wirklich zuverlässig unklebrig und lässt sich klasse entstauben.


----------



## rainer1962 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

irgendwie habe ich kein Problem mit dem kork, entweder ich lasse ihn wie er ist Blut, Schweiß und Dreck verschmiert , oder ich verkaufe die Rute und ordere eine Neue#6 
manchmal schicke ich sie auch zu meinem Schmied:q der macht alles wieder heile

(ein nicht ganz ernstgemeinter Rat)


----------



## Bubbel2000 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

wie kann der kork verschmutzen??? wodurch? blut fischschleim, das vermeide ich generell und das geht auch, selbst wann man sich die hucke voll fängt :q


----------



## rainer1962 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> wie kann der kork verschmutzen??? wodurch? blut fischschleim, das vermeide ich generell und das geht auch, selbst wann man sich die hucke voll fängt :q


 
Fischschleim ist nicht am Kork, Blut und Schweiss schon, ist aber von mir#6


----------



## fireline (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Fischschleim ist nicht am Kork, Blut und Schweiss schon, ist aber von mir#6



ja reiner,nimmst du rute als schaufel,lach


----------



## rainer1962 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

das Blut kommt von den aufgeplatzten Blasen die ich mir beim vielen guffieren immer hole ,


----------



## Bernhard* (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> das Blut kommt von den aufgeplatzten Blasen die ich mir beim vielen guffieren immer hole ,



Hoffe, Du hast die Blasen wirklich vom Gufieren!!! :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Wir hatten ja schon mal jemand mit schimmelnden Korkgriffen ("untenrum" ), also das muß nun nicht sein! #d


----------



## rainer1962 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Hoffe, Du hast die Blasen wirklich vom Gufieren!!! :q


 

wenn dann können die höchstens noch vom Rudern sein:q 

@Det,
keine bange....mein Kork sachimmelt mit Sicherheit nicht, das erlebe ich zwar auch bei Kollegen, aber nur weil die die Folie noch aufm griff lassen wenn sie eine neue Rute holen, damit sie länger neu aussieht#q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Also ne, Leute gibts #d 

Mal ganz vorsichtig  formuliert: 
Wahrscheinlich sind die so eine "Schutzhülle" so dermaßen gewohnt, da gehört für sie sowas immer irgendwie drauf! :q  :q :q  Natur pur rulez!


----------



## maesox (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Jaaaaaaaaaa...ich hab meine erste Harrison !!!!!!!!!!!:vik: 

Und die zweite folgt richtung Frühjahr!!!!!!


Braucht jemand meine anderen Ruten????|rolleyes    




TL Matze


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Machs doch nicht so spannend, was für'n Typ?



maesox schrieb:


> Braucht jemand meine anderen Ruten?


Pssst, nicht so laut sagen, sonst will die nachher keiner mehr


----------



## erich17 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@maesox

Bist du etwa der schlimme, der mir im ebay den 3 teiligen DAM Wobbler wegschnappen wollte ??????????

Dieser Wobbler ist ein Heiligtum für mich !!!!! Mit diesem Wobbler habe ich 3 meiner bisher insgesamt 9 Meterhechte gefangen - und den wollte ich mir unbedingt sichern.

Erich17


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



erich17 schrieb:


> @maesox
> 
> Bist du etwa der schlimme, der mir im ebay den 3 teiligen DAM Wobbler wegschnappen wollte ??????????
> 
> ...



Das war wohl ich...

Aber viel Erfolg wünsche ich dir damit!

Hatte auch mal einen vor vielen Jahren, war echt fängig, hatte den im Weißfisch-Dekor... Leider nur ein Einzelstück, als ich den abgerissen habe war ich echt sauer...

CU SS


----------



## erich17 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Es hat einmal der maesox geboten und ein ganz ganz wilder Namens rehbockhund wollte den unbedingt haben !!!!

Warst bzw. bist im ebay du der rehbockhund ?????

Erich17


----------



## profifischer (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@erich17
Die dreiteiligen DAM-Wobbler gibts doch beim Ask.... für 6€.
mfg Manuel


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hey ihr ebayer! #h 

Macht doch mal den ebay-Absprache Thread oder so auf! 

Sag ich schon lange, als Boardie muß man sich nicht auch noch unnötig überbieten, das kann auch schön der Reihe nach gehen. 

@Manuel: das sind aber neue, die es auch von woanders gibt.


----------



## erich17 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Profifischer,

das sind die neuen DAM Snake Wobbler in 10cm.

Die alten ( nicht mehr zu bekommen ) 3 teiligen DAM Wobbler gab es in 9cm und 15cm. Tauchtiefe der 15cm Version war ca. 5 Meter.
Dieser Wobbler ist einfach sensationell und ich habe noch keinen anderen Wobbler gesehen der so ein Spiel hat wie dieser. Auch meine Fangstatistik spricht Bände mit diesem Wobbler, und da meiner nur noch zerfleischt aussieht, wollte ich diesen Wobbler unbedingt haben.

Erich17


----------



## maesox (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



erich17 schrieb:


> @maesox
> 
> Bist du etwa der schlimme, der mir im ebay den 3 teiligen DAM Wobbler wegschnappen wollte ??????????
> 
> ...


 


Du Böser!!!!  Ja natürlich war ich das !! Daß der Dir wichtig war hab ich am Verkaufspreis gesehen!! Glückwunsch!! Das muß ein Hammerwobbler sein und ich weiß jetzt daß ich nicht der einzige bin,der Unsummen für igendwelche Köder hinlegt!!!#6 

TL Matze


----------



## maesox (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Mal ne Frage,wie verhält sich eigendlich die Harrison in der 2,70m u 10-120gr Version???;+ 

Fischt jemand eine in dieser klasse??

TL Matze


----------



## rainer1962 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Maessox
....um auf Deine Frage im BP Fanfred zu antworten...
ich plane die 120er VHF auf Waller mit großen Blinker und Gummis für Hecht nimmt MAD in Schweden sogar teilweise die 30iger VHF 
die 75iger ist auf alle Fälle mehr als ausreichend für hecht, da haste immernoch Reserven, egal wie groß das Krokodil am anderen Ende ist#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@maesox: Also ich zähle mal auf wo ich weiß:
mad, vertikal und bald auch rainer1962, und wohl noch mehr. 

Die WG-Klasse VHF auf Hecht hängt vom Köder ab, nicht so vom Zielfisch, hätte selbst mit den leichten Ruten (WG) keine Bedenken, sofern Freiwasser da ist.

Ich schätze mal hochgerechnet so, daß ich selbst in schwierigen Wasserbedingungen mit meinen 3m VHF-Ruten der -30g auf 1m Hechte und -45g auf 1,20m Hechte keine großen Drillprobleme kriegen würde, von den stärkeren Ruten gar nicht zu reden.


----------



## maesox (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Danke!!

Ich benutze meist Gummi`s bis 15-26cm...da hab ich bei einer -70gr bedenken;+ !!

Will halt nicht nur einen harten Prügel,denn Welse sind bei uns selten|rolleyes 


TL Matze


----------



## Bubbel2000 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

dann nimm doch die bis 90gr??? oder was meinen die experten??? müsste doch gut klappen! die 120gramm muss ein geiler knüppel sein :q hätt ich aber gar keinen bock drauf, damit nen hecht zu drillen. und wenn manche die 75er noch mit 23ger gummis an leichten köpfen fischen, sollte man doch mit der bis 90gr gut zurechkommen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> die 120gramm muss ein geiler knüppel sein :q hätt ich aber gar keinen bock drauf, damit nen hecht zu drillen.


Wieso das denn nicht? Hängt erstmal sowieso vom Hecht bzw. seiner Größe ab!  :k 
Aber auch eine dickere VHF drillte den Fisch doch nicht alleine nieder, von dem Feeling kommt bestimmt genug an, gerade wenn die Rute sehr straff ist, das "Elektroschockfeeling" kann durch noch stärker werden.


----------



## Huchenfreak (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Erich17: Ich bin der Schlimme mit deim dreiteiligen Wobbler


----------



## Ranger (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

So langsam habt ihr mich angesteckt.... Frage kann ich mit der 75er VHF auch 23er Gummis mit 33g Köpfen werfen oder sollte es da lieber die bis 90g VHF sein???
Gegenfrage: Kann ich mit der 90er VHF noch einen 10er Gufi mit 10g Kopf spüren???


----------



## Bernhard* (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Ranger schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Kann ich mit der *0er VHF* noch einen 10er Gufi mit 10g Kopf spüren???



30er oder 90er??


----------



## Ranger (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Burn hab es korrigiert... Bin im Harrison Wahn, deshalb habe ich die Taste verfehlt!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Ranger
Also die 75er 3m Rute mit 23cm GuFi und 17g Kopf ging bei mir noch gerade im Stillwasser faul zu führen, auch 15g mehr würden daran nichts ändern, ist aber nicht mehr so prickelnd. Die Flußangler können das allerdings abhaken.
Das werfen ist dabei das geringere Thema. 
Wenn Du andererseits auch 10cm mit 10g willst ... #c da ist ne 45er Rute viel schöner.  Also brauchst du wohl 3 Stück!


----------



## Ranger (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

also die 90g Version und dann nur Köder ab 13cm fischen richtig????

Gibt es jemanden, der die 90g Version besitzt???


----------



## mad (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Ranger schrieb:


> So langsam habt ihr mich angesteckt.... Frage kann ich mit der 75er VHF auch* 23er Gummis mit 33g Köpfen *werfen oder sollte es da *lieber die bis 90g VHF *sein???
> Gegenfrage: Kann ich mit der 90er VHF noch einen 10er Gufi mit 10g Kopf spüren???



servus,

für die ködergröße würde ich die 90er vhf nehmen.#6 
hab in letzter zeit paar vhf-90gr ruten gebaut die mit solchen ködergrößen fischen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@mad
Robert, wie groß ist denn der Unterschied einer 90 und einer 120 im Vergleich zu einer 75 und untereinander, entspricht das Deiner Einschätzung nach wirklich den oberen WG-Angaben, ist es noch so merklich wie der Schritt 45 -> 75 ? Zu einer vorhandenen 75 dann als nächstes lieber eine 120? Der Schritt von 75->90 erscheint ja klein.


----------



## Ranger (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Danke Mad, dann vertraue ich auf deine Erfahrung... Wie zu 99% auch beim Bau der Rute ;-)
Habe allerdigns noch Probleme bei der Auswahl der richtigen Ringe, Griff Wicklung etc. Gibt es im Netz eine gute Seite, auf der verschiedene Ruten gezeigt werden??? Dann kann ich mich vieleicht besser entscheiden. Beim Griff geht die Tendenz zum : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Was meint Ihr zu dem Griff? Wird der zu kalt im Winter und bei kaltem Wetter?


----------



## Ranger (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Bei den Ringen, finde ich als Leitring den LowRider wie bei meiner Aspire total genial, aber ist dieser Ring vielleicht zu klein (für ne 4000er Stella) und auch zu schwer??? im Großen soll die Rute nur "Chick" sein, aber ohne SchnickSchnack...


----------



## mad (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus det,

von der 75er zur 90er ist schon ein großer unterschied. von der 90er zur 120er nicht mehr ganz so groß. 90er zu 120er würde im spitzenteil darauf geachtet das die 120er nicht zu straff und hart wird. im handteil legt die 120er schon wieder mehr zu.


----------



## mad (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Ranger schrieb:


> Danke Mad, dann vertraue ich auf deine Erfahrung... Wie zu 99% auch beim Bau der Rute ;-)
> Habe allerdigns noch Probleme bei der Auswahl der richtigen Ringe, Griff Wicklung etc. Gibt es im Netz eine gute Seite, auf der verschiedene Ruten gezeigt werden??? Dann kann ich mich vieleicht besser entscheiden. Beim Griff geht die Tendenz zum :
> 
> 
> ...



servus,

bilder von ruten ist immer schwierig und habe es aufgeben.:c 
auch weil bei mir wenn eine fertig ist ja sofort verpackt wird und weg.:q 
zum aufbau einer rute kannst mich gerne mal anrufen, ist sicher leichter und besser zu bereden.
den rollenhalter habe ich auch in titanium farbe schaut super aus. bei kalten wetter gehts sicher noch, im winter#c  keine ahnung bin da mehr der warmduscher.:vik:


----------



## Ranger (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Telefonieren werden wir sicherlich, will mich aber vorher noch informieren, sonst bin ich so unwissend.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> von der 75er zur 90er ist schon ein großer unterschied. von der 90er zur 120er nicht mehr ganz so groß. 90er zu 120er würde im spitzenteil darauf geachtet das die 120er nicht zu straff und hart wird. im handteil legt die 120er schon wieder mehr zu.


Aha, die 75 auf 90 legt ordentlich in der Spitze zu, die 120er dann nochmal im HT, aber nicht mehr viel in der Spitze, richtig?
Dann wäre die 120er für ganz große Köder immer noch mit der typischen Sensibilität versehen, wie Du das ja auch zum Wallerfischen gleich nebenan im Thread schreibst. 
Von der WG-Reihe wäre die 120er für mich dann sowieso die logische Ergänzung nach der 75.


----------



## mad (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Aha, die 75 auf 90 legt ordentlich in der Spitze zu, die 120er dann nochmal im HT, aber nicht mehr viel in der Spitze, richtig?
> Dann wäre die 120er für ganz große Köder immer noch mit der typischen Sensibilität versehen, wie Du das ja auch zum Wallerfischen gleich nebenan im Thread schreibst.
> Von der WG-Reihe wäre die 120er für mich dann sowieso die logische Ergänzung nach der 75.



so in der richtung ja.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Achso, nochmal was, was mir heute so durch den Kopf ging:

*Wurfstil + Harrison, besonders VHF :*

Ich bin jetzt nach meinen Beobachtungen und den Ausführungen und Feststellungen von Klaus (KHof) und auch von darth_carper auf folgende Feststellung gestoßen:
Der Wurfstil des Anglers entscheidet sehr viel über die Liebe oder Abneigung zur VHF, das hängt nicht nur von der Rute oder von irgendwelchem Zufall ab.
Die beiden schimpfen ja eher auf die VHF als hartem Stock, von sowas wie der VT sind sie aber begeistert. Ich schätze einfach mal, ich kenne auch den Wurfstil von darth_carper ohne ihn je gesehen zu haben.
Viele andere incl. ich selbst finde die VHF viel besser, auch besser zu werfen. Andere wiederum nicht.

Ich sehe das hautpsächlich von der Wurfart her abhängig, wieviel Aufladung in welcher Richtung und wieviel Kraft dabei eingesetzt wird, mehr Wurfhebel oder mehr Feder.
Klaus wirft seine KevSpin z.B. sehr in der Länge aufgeladen, schwer zu beschrieben wenn man es nicht sieht, aber die Rute rollt sich der Länge nach auf und ab. Ich werfe mehr ausholend im Rundbogen, sehr schnell mit Druck. Die Wurfweiten geben sich nicht viel, es sieht bei der gleichen Rute etwa so aus, daß leichte geschmeidige Ruten zu einem Weitenvorsprung von Klaus führen (MeFo-Peitscher),  schwerere Ruten+Gewichte zu einem meiner Wurfart. Das wurde sehr objektiv von einer dritten Person, meiner Frau nämlich, beobachtet, und sie sagte ganz klar: "Klaus wirft eleganter, Detlef mehr mit Kraft". 

Ich sehe da einen ursächlichen Zusammenhang mit der Faszination an der VHF, die eignet sich nun mal schlecht zu einem aufrollenden extrem aufgeladenen Wurf aus der Längsachse. So, habe fertig! Hoffe die ein oder andere Denkanregung dazu gegeben zu haben.


----------



## don_king (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

|good:

Da ist was dran, meine VHF 9' 75g fand ich richtig mies in den Wurfeigenschaften aber meine aktuelle VHF 8' 45g haut die Köder nur so raus!


----------



## darth carper (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@AngelDet

Mein Wurfstil ist geprägt von 18 Jahre ausschließlichem Karpfenangeln.
Ohne die Rute aufzuladen, ging es nicht auf Weite.

Ich mag die VHF allerdings nicht, weil sie mir zu hart ist, sondern weil ich die Aktion nicht mag. Die ist schon ein Unterschied zur VT.
Allerdings habe ich die VHF in 45g noch nicht in der Hand gehabt.
Die könnte zum leichteren Gummifischen schon was für mich sein.
Die VT in 45g ist mir dafür einen Tick zu weich.

Allgemein gesagt, gefallen mir die Wurfeigenschaften der Harrisons nicht so gut. Meine Technium, die Penn Jig und die Yad Cleveland, die ich auch mal gefischt habe, haben deutlich besser und weiter geworfen und die Weite auch mit weniger Kraftaufwand erreicht.
Dafür war aber entweder das Spektrum eingeschränkt (Penn, Shimano), die Rute zu schwer (Yad) oder hatte nicht die guten Führungseigenschaften (Penn).


----------



## mad (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus darth carper,



> *Das die Rute arbeitet, dafür sorgt der Waller schon.* Wichtig ist, daß die Aktion parabolisch ist, damit der Waller dagegen arbeiten kann. Zu hart kann sie dann kaum sein. Wie Birger schon sagte, *schlitzen Waller selten aus wenn sie denn erstmal hängen.*Von daher halte ich den *VT -150g sogar für den besten Blank zum Spinnfischen auf Waller.*
> Der Köderkontakt ist nicht so gut damit, *aber da man mit dem Köder sowieso keine faxen macht und stupides einholen zum Wallerangeln ausreicht, sind mir die Drilleigenschaften wichtiger als die Führungseigenschaften.*



ich rede nicht vom drill und ausschlitzen usw sondern was für mich wichtig ist wenn ein waller beißt.
nur der moment wo der waller den spinnköder einsaugt das meine ich damit.
hier kommen die meisten fehlbisse nicht aussteiger, wenn die spitze zu hart und steif ist.
wenn der waller dann mal hängt da gebe ich dir recht das die vt-150gr zum drillen sicher spaß macht, aber auch erst ab Ü-2m.#6 
aus diesen grund habe ich mir extra einen vhf blank zum wallerspinnfischen bauen lassen, 10' 60-150gr.
aber im spitzenbereich nach meinen angaben.


----------



## darth carper (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Da du bei uns immer mit einem Fisch über 2m rechnen mußt (gefangen wurde bei uns bis über 2,20m, sogar die Baggerseen bieten diese Fischgrößen), habe ich im Drill lieber Reserven.
Wir haben anfangs mit Zebco Rhino Big Fish geangelt. Die haben ein WG von 300g und sind echte Prügel.
Ein Waller hat die Rute bis zum Handteil ins Wasser gezogen, mehr ging nicht mehr.
Dann ist er um ein Bojenseil geschwommen und war weg.
Lieber ein bißchen weniger Drillspaß bei kleineren Wallern, dafür mehr Reserven bei einem wirklich Guten.


----------



## darth carper (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

10' wäre mir übrigens auch zu lang.
Da wird mir der Hebel zu ungünstig.

Es gab mal einen Test bei Karpfenruten.
Eine Hardy-Gummirute in 10' im Vergleich zu einer Armalite in 11' 2,25lb.
Die Hardy hat begünstigt durch den kürzeren Hebel mehr Druck auf den Haken ausgeübt.


----------



## mad (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ich gebe dir gerne überall recht von mir aus hat die spinnrute 300gr wurfgewicht aber die spitze von der rute muß passen und gerade beim wallerspinnfischen von sehr großer wichtigkeit.
du kennst die century rute für waller, schau die spitze mal genau an, die hat genau diese eigenschaften.
die vt-150gr wäre sicher eine super rute wenn die spitze nicht ca 4mm hätte sondern max.3,2mm.


----------



## mad (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



darth carper schrieb:


> 10' wäre mir übrigens auch zu lang.
> Da wird mir der Hebel zu ungünstig.



denn blank in 10' habe ich wegen der großen nachfrage für wallerfischer extra fertigen lassen. da waren die ersten 10 blanks schon bestellt da hatte ich die blanks noch nicht mal.
in 9' bis ca 150-180gr ist gerade in arbeit, aber.......
du weist worauf ich wert lege, und glaube mir das ist mehr als wichtig bei einer guten spinnrute.#6


----------



## darth carper (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Die Century ist auch eine Armalite, die bekannt sind für die homogene progressive Aktion. Die Rute wäre aber auch gut mit einer härteren Spitze.
Leider ist sie ein bißchen schwerer und langsamer als die Harrison und leider auch viiiiiiel zu teuer.

Jeder hat seinen persönlichen Geschmack was Spinnruten angeht.
Jeder hat andere Wertigkeiten was die Eigenschaften angeht.
Ich halte die VT -150g für die im Verhältnis von Kraft und Gewicht beste Wallerrute. Andere bevorzugen weichere Spitzen und diese Leute fangen auch.
Letztendlich hat wahrscheinlich jeder irgendwo Recht.
Zum Glück gibt es ja Rutenbauer und die unterschiedlichsten Blanks, so daß jeder Geschmack auch seine Rute findet.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



darth carper schrieb:


> Ohne die Rute aufzuladen, ging es nicht auf Weite.


Ist mir dann schon klar, genau was ich meinte! #6 
Der eine federt auch lieber über die Spitze ein, der andere mag die lange Biegung der ganzen Rute.

Man kann nicht davon ausgehen, daß jeder mit dem Verhalten einer bestimmten Rute klarkommt. 
Aber wenn dem nicht so wäre, wenn es die ultimative Rute gäbe - die es physikalisch begründbar nicht geben kann, dann hätten wir ja auch nicht so'ne feinen Diskussionen!


----------



## darth carper (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

So ist es und was sollten wir sonst an Tagen wie heute machen? ;-)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Eisangeln? |kopfkrat


----------



## ivo (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

:vik:So jetzt hab ich auch meine VHF made bei MAD.
Ich kann nur sagen ein Traum. 
Die erste Rute die wirklich meinen Vorstellungen entspricht.
Die Verarbeitung und der Aufbau sind super.
Der blaue Blank mit den blauen Ringen und dem feinen Korkgriff sind richtig gut.
Auf diesem Weg nochmal vielen Dank an MAD.
:q:q:q

Gruß

ivo​


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



ivo schrieb:


> Die erste Rute die wirklich meinen Vorstellungen entspricht.


Manchmal werden Träume halt war. Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rütchen! :m


----------



## sl5000 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hallo harrison

 ich selber gehe nur auf forellen würde aber auch mal gerne auf hecht gehen und fehlt mir die erhfahrung noch.
gruss pit #h


----------



## sl5000 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo zusammen.
ich habe da mal eine frage kann ich hier auch etwas verkaufen wenn ja wo hier im forum ???? ich habe da zwei neue ruten von shimano.

mfg
pit


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sl5000 schrieb:


> ich habe da mal eine frage kann ich hier auch etwas verkaufen wenn ja wo hier im forum ???? ich habe da zwei neue ruten von shimano.


Hallo sl5000!

Willkommen hier neu on board! #h 

Was Du in etwa willst hast Du geschrieben, dafür gibt es aber die Forenbereiche:
Günstig kaufen! & Tips!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=3
und darunter: --  Kleinanzeigen
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=84
Die Anzeige von Finess hattest Du ja schon gefunden.

Nicht gerade so klar für Raubfischangler ersichtlich, das habe ich aber schon als Verbesserung insgesamt fürs Forum angeregt |wavey:, ist in Arbeit und wird hoffentlich klarer in Zukunft.
Logisch, und wieder ein Beispiel, daß sich jemand leicht in der bisherigen Themenaufteilung verirrt. Passiert aber eigentlich nur einmal! 

Interessesant erscheint mir noch der Aspekt, daß Du hier gelandet bist, muß irgendwie magnetisch sein, der Thread. :g
Wobei "Harrison" eine englische Firma ist, kein Boardie-Member oder so, und die (mindestens) nochmal eine Klasse besser ist als Shimano! Also gleich die richtige Zielrichtung! #6
In diesem Thread unterhalten sich die Boardies alle genau nur um diese Harrison-Ruten, bzw. ihre Vorstufe "Blanks",  keine anderen, paßt auch überhaupt nicht. (siehe Posting 1 ganz vorne)


----------



## sl5000 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ja danke für deine info.

Da ich hier neu bin möchte ich mich bedanken für deine info.

pit


----------



## Margaux (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Pit,

auch von mir herzlich willkommen im AB!!

... und wenn Du mal nach einer perfekten, individuellen Forellenrute suchst, bist Du hier in diesem Thread genau richtig .

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## NorbertF (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Dauert zwar noch, aber trotzdem schonmal vorab: welche Rollen(grösse) fischt sich mit der 30er VHF in 2,7 Meter noch ausbalanciert?
Red Arc grösse?
Stradic grösse?
Habt ihr da Erfahrungen? Ich nehme am liebsten immer möglichst grosse Rollen.


----------



## Bernhard* (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Dauert zwar noch, aber trotzdem schonmal vorab: welche Rollen(grösse) fischt sich mit der 30er VHF in 2,7 Meter noch ausbalanciert?
> Red Arc grösse?
> Stradic grösse?
> Habt ihr da Erfahrungen? Ich nehme am liebsten immer möglichst grosse Rollen.


 
Ich habe auf meiner 30er VHF momentan noch ne 2000er Zauber drauf. Das passt ganz gut!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> welche Rollen(grösse) fischt sich mit der 30er VHF in 2,7 Meter noch ausbalanciert?
> Red Arc grösse?


Also bei Arcs kannst Du die Gr.2 bis 4 nehmen, passen alle ganz gut, weil die Gewichte ja gar nicht so stark abweichen.
Die subjektive Vorliebe führt dazu, daß einige lieber die kleinen Gr.2 nehmen, andere ausschließlich mit der Gr.4 fischen, das hat auch was mit der Optik zu tun.


----------



## Margaux (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Betr.: *Wenn ihr nur EINE VHF 9' mitnehmen dürftet...*

Hallo Harrison-Fans,

oft bin ich an Wochenenden oder bei Kurzurlauben mit meinem WoMo, aber ohne Angelsachen unterwegs und wie es so ist: unverhofft kommt oft... 

Ich überlege mir deshalb EINE VHF (wegen der Transportlänge eine 2,70m) immer im WoMo zu haben. Die Rute sollte also ein möglichst breites Kunstködersprektrum abdecken (nur für Süßwasser). Welche VHF würdet ihr einpacken?!

Grüße,
Margaux

P.S. Bitte keine Diskussion VT - VHF !! Ich weiß, daß die VT 75 sicherlich die variabelste Harrison ist, möchte aber wegen des Spaßfaktors |rolleyes unbedingt eine VHF einpacken.

@Norbert: ich würde eine 2000er nehmen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Ich überlege mir deshalb EINE VHF (wegen der Transportlänge eine 2,70m) immer im WoMo zu haben. Die Rute sollte also ein möglichst breites Kunstködersprektrum abdecken (nur für Süßwasser). Welche VHF würdet ihr einpacken?!


Also so ohne Logik ist man der Frage natürlich machtlos aus dem Bauche, hin und her gerissen, man will alles und weiß doch, es geht nicht! ;+     

Ich würde an die Frage so herangehen: Ist es Dir wichtig auch gut Barsche und Forellen zu fangen, sozusagen der Brot+Butterfisch, soll das gut möglich sein? (-> -30g) Große Hechte im Drill sind aber auch nicht so das Problem, schau mal was mad bei seinem ersten Schwedentest (oder so) damit gefangen hat.

Anders wäre es, wenn Du ganz stark auf Gummifisch setzen würdest, der am wichtigsten wäre, dann muß sie wesentlich kräftiger sein. (-> -75g)

Alles optimal geht nicht, also mußt Du schon die Prioritäten definieren, welche Angelart ist vordringlich. Da du z.B. mit der 30er auch 30g Effzetblinker und mittelgroße Wobbler angeln kannst, ist die gar nicht schlecht auf Hecht. Bubbel angelt andererseit mit der -75g auch auf Barsch, zwar als Notlösung aber es geht. 

Wenn Du Dich nicht entscheiden kannst, kann man auch was in der Mitte nehmen, die -45g macht nach meinem Gefühl aber gar nicht soviel Spaß wie die -30g im leichten Fischen oder die -75g mit schweren Ködern, ist im Gegenzug aber überall relativ dicht dran. Richtig optimal Fun bringt sie mit ca. 25g Wobblern ala Big-S und 10-12cm GuFis, das ist nicht so breit. Großhechte kann sie aber auch, das hat KHof jetzt zweifelsfrei festgestellt.

Noch ne andere Lösung: Du gehst primär nur von Großfischen und der Wappnung gegen alles aus, dann kannst du sozusagen sicherheitshalber nur eine -120g nehmen, alles läßt sich fangen, aber der Spaß bei kleinen Fischen ist nicht da - den Spaßfaktor mit der VHF willst du aber gerade, logisch #6.
Für jemanden, der die ganze Weltgeschichte betrachtet und überall "mal seine Rute reinhalten" will, auch eine gute sichere Lösung, wäre dann das Gefühl für alle Eventualitäten gerüstet zu sein. 

Die Entscheidung kann Dir aber niemand abnehmen! :m

Für mich persönlich wäre die Lösung in einem solchen Fall der 2,70m Expeditionsrute klar: 2 Stück VHF, weil mit einer geht es einfach nicht so gut für real fun , in robuster Einfachausstattung, nur mit stabilen 2-Beinringen wie die Hausmarke von mad in dichterer 6+1 Beringung, in -30g und -75g, zuerst würde die -30g beschafft, mit der -30g könnte ich wohl auch noch Rotaugen stippen (kein Quatsch, meine Frau hat angekündigt das auszuprobieren). :g :q


----------



## Margaux (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Also so ohne Logik ist man der Frage natürlich machtlos aus dem Bauche her hin und her gerissen, man will alles und weiß doch, es geht nicht! ;+


 
Ich weiß, ich weiß, eigentlich eine unseriöse Frage |supergri ... Aber dieses "Problem" betrifft mich ja wirklich ganz praktisch. 



> Ich würde an die Frage so herangehen: Ist es Dir wichtig auch gut Barsche und Forellen zu fangen, sozusagen der Brot+Butterfisch, soll das gut möglich sein? (-> -30g) Große Hechte im Drill sind aber auch nicht so das Problem, schau mal was mad bei seinem ersten Schwedentest (oder so) damit gefangen hat.


 
Gute Herangehensweise!! Klar, Brot- und Butterfisch werden Forellen und Co. sein, wohl auch Zander und Hecht, aber bestimmt keine Schwedengrößen über 90cm. Barsche interessieren mich nicht so, eigentlich nur in Schweden ab 40 cm...  



> Anders wäre es, wenn Du ganz stark auf Gummifisch setzen würdest, der am wichtigsten wäre, dann muß sie wesentlich kräftiger sein. (-> -75g)...
> Bubbel angelt andererseits mit der -75g auch auf Barsch, zwar als Notlösung aber es geht.


 
Gummifisch gehört auch zum Sortiment, aber nicht bevorzugt. 




> Wenn Du Dich nicht entscheiden kannst, kann man auch was in der Mitte nehmen, die -45g... ist im Gegenzug aber überall relativ dicht dran. .. Großhechte kann sie aber auch, das hat KHof jetzt zweifelsfrei festgestellt.


 
Hm, |kopfkrat 



> Noch ne andere Lösung: Du gehst primär nur von Großfischen und der Wappnung gegen alles aus, dann kannst du sozusagen sicherheitshalber nur eine -120g nehmen


 
Von Großfisch gehe ich nicht aus, trotzdem sollte die Rute schon ein paar Reserven haben...



> mit der -30g könnte ich wohl auch noch Rotaugen stippen (kein Quatsch, meine Frau hat angekündigt das auszuprobieren). :g :q


 
Anarchie |krach: 

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ich würde zur 45er tendieren also die goldene Mitte. 
Die 45er hat genügend reserven nen Meterhecht auch in der Strömung zu drillen. Die 45er fischt auch einen 12er Kippershad in der Strömung (keine PB sondern Faulenzermethode) sie ist "schwach" genug auch kleines Blech und Wobbler zu fischen, aber auch "stark" genug dieselbgen in größeren Ausmassen zu werfen. Zander und hecht machen voll Laune und du hast das VHF Felling, was bei Barsch und Forelle allerdings nicht mehr so gegeben sein dürfte, trotzdem schnell und sensibel  genug um Barsch und Forelle ohne Probleme landen zu können


----------



## mad (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Dauert zwar noch, aber trotzdem schonmal vorab: welche Rollen(grösse) fischt sich mit der 30er VHF in 2,7 Meter noch ausbalanciert?
> Red Arc grösse?
> Stradic grösse?
> Habt ihr da Erfahrungen? Ich nehme am liebsten immer möglichst grosse Rollen.




servus,

ausbalanciert??? mach dir da mal keine gedanken.#6  du bekommst ja keine sportex.:vik: 
eine vhf 9' -30gr kannst schon mit einer 1000er shimano fischen alles kein problem.


----------



## mad (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Betr.: *Wenn ihr nur EINE VHF 9' mitnehmen dürftet...*
> 
> Hallo Harrison-Fans,
> 
> ...


----------



## Margaux (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> Margaux schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Betr.: *Wenn ihr nur EINE VHF 9' mitnehmen dürftet...*
> ...


 
Na dann ist ja alles bestens :vik:. Dann wandert die VHF 45 jetzt in mein WoMo (d.h. ab der nächsten Fahrt).

Grüße an alle Harrison-Fans,
Margaux


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Dann wandert die VHF 45 jetzt in mein WoMo


Super, dann ist die Sache ja entschieden und der allzeit-bereit VHF Fan kann loslegen!  #6
Empfehle Dir zur Universalität gerade auf Forellen dann noch unbedingt eine Spule mit Mono, falls ansonsten Geflecht angedacht und drauf wäre, ein langes Monovorfach tuts auch, der Spulenwechsel geht aber schneller als 2 unterschiedliche Schnüre gekonnt und sicher zu verbinden, und Mono pur ist im Zweifelsfall unschlagbar um die Stoßdämpfer an der VHF weicher zu stellen.


----------



## Margaux (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Super, dann ist die Sache ja entschieden und der allzeit-bereit VHF Fan kann loslegen!  #6
> Empfehle Dir zur Universalität gerade auf Forellen dann noch unbedingt eine Spule mit Mono, falls ansonsten Geflecht angedacht und drauf wäre, ein langes Monovorfach tuts auch, der Spulenwechsel geht aber schneller als 2 unterschiedliche Schnüre gekonnt und sicher zu verbinden, und Mono pur ist im Zweifelsfall unschlagbar um die Stoßdämpfer an der VHF weicher zu stellen.


 
@AngelDet #6 
Selbstredend, ich habe bei den allermeisten Rollen immer eine Ersatzspule mit Mono (sehr oft Stroft) dabei. 

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Empfehle Dir zur Universalität gerade auf Forellen dann noch unbedingt eine Spule mit Mono, falls ansonsten Geflecht angedacht und drauf wäre, ein langes Monovorfach tuts auch, der Spulenwechsel geht aber schneller als 2 unterschiedliche Schnüre gekonnt und sicher zu verbinden, und Mono pur ist im Zweifelsfall unschlagbar um die Stoßdämpfer an der VHF weicher zu stellen.


 

muss da jetzt mal nachhaken.......
ihr immer mit dem "Stoßdämpfer"|kopfkrat 
Wieviele Fische verlierst du denn die Saison über wenn du mit VHF oder ner Rute mit ähnl. Aktion/Blank fischst. Bei mir sind es verschwindend gering und wenn dann lags nicht an dem Tackle, sondern an meinen "Drillkünsten" weil ich den Hecht vorab schon einmal sehen will und ihn zum springen überrede oder so, natürlich schlage ich bei einem Barschköder nicht volle Pulle an, sonst schlitzt der nicht aus sondern der Kopf kommt mir alleine entgegengeflogen , überhaupt ist das bei mir so eine Sache mit dem Anschlag, meist ist es so dass ich nachdem ich merke was da dran hängt nochmal nachschlage und das wars dann, einen Barsch kurble ich einfach durch und gut ist. Forellen, geb ich zu, hab ich nicht die Möglichkeiten (ausser Puff). Der Rest war bisher kein Problem, ob mit oder ohne Geflecht. Ich fische bei gezieltem Barschangeln mittlerweile auch wieder Mono aber nur der Geräusche und Vibrationen wegen (#6 Diesen Tip bekam ich von einem Anfänger, der das festgestellt hat und mir ne ordentliche Lehrstunde gegeben hat, die Revanche wird aber sicher noch kommen wenn ich ihn im Juni treffe:m ).


----------



## mad (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus,

hab gerade eine neue lieferung harrison blanks bekommen, natürlich alle in cobalt blau. auch dabei die vhf 9' 60-120gr in cobalt blau.
ich selber erfüllte mir auch einen wünsch die komplette vt serie in 9' in cobalt blau. das sind und bleiben einzelstücke und habe die nur je 2mal pro wurfgewicht bekommen.

und mit sicherheit auch einzelstücke die es so schnell nicht mehr gibt. VHF 9' 30-75gr Cobalt Blau mit Unterschrift "Steve Harrison". alle 10 blanks sind handsigniert.
http://img386.*ih.us/img386/7875/steveharrison1zx5.jpg


----------



## maesox (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> hab gerade eine neue lieferung harrison blanks bekommen, natürlich alle in cobalt blau. auch dabei die vhf 9' 60-120gr in cobalt blau.
> ich selber erfüllte mir auch einen wünsch die komplette vt serie in 9' in cobalt blau. das sind und bleiben einzelstücke und habe die nur je 2mal pro wurfgewicht bekommen.
> ...


 



*Servus Mad,*



*hast da noch zwei Blanks über?? VHF 30-75gr WG ?? *

*TL Matze*


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Wieviele Fische verlierst du denn die Saison über wenn du mit VHF oder ner Rute mit ähnl. Aktion/Blank fischst.


Also mit der 3m VHF -45g habe ich an Multifil-Schnur Monotec Futura 18 grün ein paar kleine Hechte mit Ausstieg verloren, das sah überhaupt nicht kritisch aus, die stiegen aber wirklich sozusagen gezielt aus. KHof passierte das gleiche, gerade wo ich auch zuguckte, sogar noch warnte und er überlegen auf die richtige Bremseinstellung verwies. 
Bei den wenigen beißenden Hechten in dem beginnenden Sommer 06 waren das plötzlich viele, fast alle, nachdem ich überhaupt mal ohne Mono probierte.
Darüber gab es etliche Seiten zurück im Thread schon mal ne Diskussion , deswegen wünsche ich mir ja auch noch so eine weichere Spitze.

Auf Forellen fischte ich zu dem Zeitpunkt sowie ab Einweihung der 45er Rute im Apr.06 nur mit Steelpower Mono (vergleichbar Stroft GTM), was beim Ersteinfischen fast noch im Schnee 3 Stück ~40iger Forellen ohne Aussteiger brachte, geniales Feeling war es auch schon so. #6
Im Juli 06 ereichte nicht ich, sondern KHof mit seiner gleichen 45er Rute eine sichtbare Spitzenaussteigerquote :m von ca. 80%, 35-40cm quirlige ReFos gleichfalls an Monotec Futura 18 gelb pur, bei dem Versuch eigentlich klar geplante Zandercombo behelfsweise auf Forelle. Das waren bei effektiv gelandeten 6 Stück von ihm dann eine ganze Menge "hinwegfliegender" sich davonmachender Forellen. 

Letztlich hat es zu nem guten Grüppchen gereicht, aber die mit dem Versuch sie auf weite Distanz doch noch mit einem Extremanschlag fester zu haken, hochgradig erschreckt weit herausspringenden Forellen ("Igitt, was ist das!"), die sich blitzeschnell dieses Metalldingens wieder entledigten, die sehe ich noch heute hochgradig amüsiert vor mir! :q Das Zugucken war weit spannender als das selber Angeln! :g 
So gekonnt aushaken muß man erstmal können, Angler wie Forellen :q 

Diese Combo auf solche Zappelforellen, das wirkte in etwa so wie mit nem Speedcar/Dragster mit Speed mitten durch den Wald auf einem wurzel-knubbligen Forstweg. :g  
Die Barsche aus gleichem Wasser sind doch deutlich ruhiger, besonders wenn man sie mit Speed heranholt. Die Forelle überholt einen in einem solchen Fall aber oft, macht ihr Spielchen an ziemlich freier Schnur, winkt nur einmal kurz mit dem Schwänzchen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> auch dabei die vhf 9' 60-120gr in cobalt blau.


:k die fehlt mir noch für die dicken Gummis!

Die handsignierten haben ja wohl das Zeug zu Kultobjekten, oder?

Was sagt er denn zum Thema weichere Spitzen als Option?


----------



## Margaux (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> ...die komplette vt serie in 9' in cobalt blau. das sind und bleiben einzelstücke und habe die nur je 2mal pro wurfgewicht bekommen.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Mad, 

ich hoffe, Du hast mit meiner VT 120 noch nicht angefangen, denn ich *WILL* sie in blau!!! :vik: 

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ich weiß gar net was ihr habt......
die handsignierten sind doch schon alle wech:q


----------



## Margaux (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> ...VHF 9' 30-75gr Cobalt Blau mit Unterschrift "Steve Harrison". alle 10 blanks sind handsigniert.


 
Hallo Mad,

was soll' s, wenn Du noch einen Blank für mich übrig hast, ist der damit bestellt... (bald habe ich nur noch Harrison-Ruten... :m ).

Danke und Gruß,
Margaux


----------



## Margaux (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ich weiß gar net was ihr habt......
> die handsignierten sind doch schon alle wech:q


 
@rainer,
nimmst Du sie etwa alle...:c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Also nun stellt euch mal nicht so an: #d 
mad signiert euch die bestimmt auch, und der wird mal berühmter als dieser eine Harrison, zumal es schon massig berühmte Harrison gibt! :g
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harrison


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> @rainer,
> nimmst Du sie etwa alle...:c


 
das Blank Foto habe ich für Robert gemacht, ich habe die direkt zu mir geschickt bekommen:vik: 
also leute ich höre.....
wer macht das erste Gebot...............
|muahah:


----------



## maesox (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

:c :c :c :c :c :c :c :c 



TL Matze


----------



## Margaux (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> :c :c :c :c :c :c :c :c
> TL Matze


 
So ein Pech für uns, Glückwunsch Rainer.


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ich bin ja verrückt, aber das ginge dann doch zu weit#6


----------



## maesox (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ich bin ja verrückt, aber das ginge dann doch zu weit#6


 




*Verrückt sind wir alle und das ist auch gut so!!!!!!  *


*TL Matze*


----------



## Margaux (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> *Verrückt sind wir alle und das ist auch gut so!!!!!!  *
> 
> 
> *TL Matze*


 
@Matze

GENAU #6


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> *Verrückt sind wir alle und das ist auch gut so!!!!!!  *
> 
> 
> *TL Matze*


 
schon...
aber ganz so dolle nun auch wieder net


----------



## Bubbel2000 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

nehmt euch so viele ruten wie ihr wollt, ich will nur blanke blanks, ohne alles, ohne jeden schriftzug, ohne unterschrift, einfach eine REINE rute :q :q :q


----------



## maesox (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

EEEEEndlich!! Hab gestern meine erste Harrison -75gr WG 3,05m in Cobalt-Blau bei Meister Mad bestellt !!:vik: 


Kanns kaum erwarten ,bis ich sie bekomm !!!

Auf jedenfall  kann ich dann pünklich zur neuen Raubfischsaison schon mit der neuen angreifen!!!!!!!


Bin echt gespannt !!!!|rolleyes 


TL Matze


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> Bin echt gespannt !!!!


Soll ich noch ne Kohle drauflegen?  och ja.

Wenn Du wüßtest, was da auf dich zukommt und wie die ist, dann wärst Du noch viel hibbeliger, wie meine Tochter mit 5 Jahren am 23.12., siehe Beispiele erich17 (weiter zurück) oder Pikepauly.

Ich habe meine neuen leider jetzt in der Schon- bzw. Gewässer-full-closed |closed: Zeit bekommen, nur wenige Male bisher probiert. Das ist vlt. doof.  wäre sonst jeden Tag am Wasser damit. Jetzt ist gerade Winterkaiserwetter, noch 21 Tage (=504 h) bis zum 1.03., und dann hoffentlich eisfrei, dann kommt wenigstens wieder SeFo ärgern und hin und wieder ein geschonter Esox.


----------



## NorbertF (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ruhe! Ich hab letzte Woche auch eine bestellt und die Warterei wird so schon schlimm genug


----------



## Margaux (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> EEEEEndlich!! Hab gestern meine erste Harrison -75gr WG 3,05m in Cobalt-Blau bei Meister Mad bestellt !!:vik:
> 
> 
> Kanns kaum erwarten ,bis ich sie bekomm !!


 
@Matze
Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!

Die Wartezeit wird Dir unendlich laaaaange |uhoh: vorkommen, aber es lohnt sich :k.

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## maesox (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Na vielen Dank Leute!! 

Jetzt fällt mirs warten noch schwerer!!!:c 


Würde sagen,wir treffen Uns richtung Mai/Juni alle mal zum gemeinsamen ANGREIFEN !!!!#6 Oder was meint Ihr !??

TL Matze


----------



## Pikepauly (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Angeldet
Heiss bin ich auch ziemlich, auf die Rute von Mad, vertröste mir aber die Zeit an der Ostsee mit Mefoangeln. Und das ist mit der Major Craft auch nicht so übel. Bin mal gespannt ob das Harrison Material da rankommt. Hab die Major Craft schon mal mit der Aspire von meinem Kumpel verglichen. Die Wurfperformance ist deutlich besser, ca. 20 Prozent mehr Wurfweite ohne dass die Rute deswegen an Sensibilität einbüssen würde. Die Aspire ist nur von der Verarbeitung gleichwertig.

Wünsche allen viel Vorfreude beim Warten auf ihre edlen Stücke made bei Mad!

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Margaux (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Pikepauly,
welche Harrison für MeFo hast Du denn bestellt (meine kommt hoffentlich nächste Woche  )?



maesox schrieb:


> Würde sagen,wir treffen Uns richtung Mai/Juni alle mal zum gemeinsamen ANGREIFEN !!!!#6 Oder was meint Ihr !??
> TL Matze


 
Da wäre ich definitiv dabei! Allerdings nur im Mai vor Pfingsten, im Juni bin ich dann drei Wochen in Norwegen/Schweden #h .

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## maesox (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Margaux

Denke,daß wir das schon hinbekommen,oder!!??

Hat sonst keiner interesse?? Zu zweit sind wir ja immerhin schonmal 



TL Matze


----------



## NorbertF (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Interesse hab ich immer, die Frage ist dann wann und wo genau, aber da noch so lange hin ist....beantworte ich das wenns soweit ist.
Aber prinzipiell bin ich dabei. Dat is priiiiiiima, da simma dabei!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Also der geometrische Deutschlandmittelpunkt wäre am besten, das wäre so um den Edersee oder ein bischen höher.
Ne andere sehr sinnvolle Alternative wäre noch Saal a.d.D, du weißt schon wen, und wieso !?


----------



## NorbertF (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

440 km einfach.
Also bitte dann muss es schon mindestens ein ganzes Wochenende sein (hab ich nix dagegen). Zumindest meinereiner wäre dann paar Tage vor Ort.


----------



## maesox (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ja also Nobbe,geht doch!! Man muß Dich eben immer erst aus der Reserve locken!! 

Über das WANN und WO reden wir paar Wochen davor..Dat reicht!!#6 

TL Matze


----------



## Margaux (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Niederrhein - Edersee hört sich weit an |kopfkrat , aber ich wäre dabei. Meine Anreise wäre an einem Wochenende (z.B. 18. - 20. Mai) Freitag Nachmittags/Abends, Abreise Sonntag Nachmittags. Eine WoMo-Abstellmöglichkeit (mit einigermaßen Nachtruhe) wäre auch nicht schlecht...

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## maesox (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Das wär OK !!

Nobbe und ich treffen uns wo und fahren gemeinsam hoch!!

Hab ne Anhängerkupplung und nen Hänger für unser Tackle!! 



TL Matze


----------



## NorbertF (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Öhm. Ich nehm ne Rute, ne Rolle und nen Eimer mit Gummis mit. Mehr nicht 
Naja vielleicht noch 2-3 Ruten mehr und evtl. 1-2 Taschen...und mein Boot öh ja. Gut dass du nen Hänger hast


----------



## maesox (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Öhm. Ich nehm ne Rute, ne Rolle und nen Eimer mit Gummis mit. Mehr nicht
> Naja vielleicht noch 2-3 Ruten mehr und evtl. 1-2 Taschen...und mein Boot öh ja. Gut dass du nen Hänger hast


 




Shit,dann brauch ich den LKW von meinem Onkel!!
Mein Zeug muß ja auch mit!!


----------



## Margaux (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Also, ich bringe vom Niederrhein jede Menge Altbier mit :vik: |muahah:, kann aber auch auf dem Weg zum Edersee noch einen Boardie mitnehmen. 

Grüße, 
Margaux


----------



## maesox (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Also, ich bringe vom Niederrhein jede *Menge Altbier mit* :vik: |muahah:, kann aber auch auf dem Weg zum Edersee noch einen mitnehmen.
> 
> Grüße,
> Margaux


 


*Sehe schon,die Planungen haben Hand und Fuß !!!#6 *
*TL Matze*


----------



## Pikepauly (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Margaux 
Hab mich wohl etwas blöde ausgedrückt. Die Major Craft ist meine neue Mefo Rute. Ich meinte nur, dass ich gespannt bin ob die Harrison an die Blankqualität rankommt. Ich kriege von Mad die "Standard Harrison" 270 cm 30-75 Gramm. Ist natürlich schwer Rutenmaterial aus so unterschiedlichen WG Klassen zu vergleichen. Ich denke mal ich gebe die Rute bei Angeldet ab und lass ihn mal nen büschen spielen. Er kennt ja Kev 3, die leichte Harrison usw. 

Nen Treffen ist ne gute Idee. Der Hammer wäre natürlich wenn Mad auch könnte. Der hat in seiner Signatur aber ne Bemerkung wg. Bolmen Schweden irgendwann im Mai.


----------



## Margaux (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Nen Treffen ist ne gute Idee. Der Hammer wäre natürlich wenn Mad auch könnte. Der hat in seiner Signatur aber ne Bemerkung wg. Bolmen Schweden irgendwann im Mai.


 
Mad ist wohl bis 12.05.07 am Bolmen, deshalb hatte ich den 18.-20.05. vorgeschlagen. Vielleicht schafft es Mad, zumindest mal vorbei zuschauen. Wäre auf jeden Fall klasse, die meisten kennen ihn ja "nur" telefonisch (wobei das mit dem Bayrisch ja auch ein Erlebnis für sich ist |supergri ).

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## maesox (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Stimmt,da läuft ad`s Bolmen Tour!!!;+ 

Oder wir sagen zu unseren Frauen ,daß wir zwei Tage an den Edersee gehen...stattdessen machen wir aber bei Mad`s Bolmen-Tour mit!!#6 


Uiiii...das wär schön !!!!!


----------



## Margaux (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Signatur mad: Schweden-Bolmen See 5.5.-12.5.07 wer zeit & lust hat!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> Sehe schon,die Planungen haben Hand und Fuß



Noch ein bischen mehr Fuß:

Mal ein paar Daten vom Edersee, Campingplätze gibts da auch genug, Teichmann ist sozusagen AB-Stammplatz:

Bootsverleih Krack Edersee, Edertal-Bringhausen			
Angelboot (Ruder,2 Personen) 15,00 EUR p.Tag (+12,50+10,00) EUR p.Tag
Fishfinder Eagle 3,50 EUR p.Tag                                     
Angelschein-Edersee 2-Tageschein 10 EUR + 5 Pfand (?)

d.h. effektiv kann man da für 7,50+1,75+5,00=14,25 EUR p. Person einen Tag Bootsangeln incl. Echolot, nicht schlecht. #6


----------



## Pikepauly (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Angeldet
Schleppen erlaubt?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Angeldet
> Schleppen erlaubt?



Der Mensch sagt ja:
http://haralds-zanderecke.de/welcome.htm.htm
auch nichts von Verboten zu sehen.

Am 
20.04.–22.04.,  11.05.–13.05.
22.06.–24.06.,  07.09.–09.09.
21.09.–23.09.,  16.11.–18.11.
sind da angekündigte Raubfischangeltage 2007, die Termine fallen dann eher schon mal raus, dürfte alles "voller Angler"  sein.


----------



## maesox (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Beim Bootsverleih Kretschmann bekommt man glaub als DHC´ler Rabatt soviel ich weiß !! 

Aber egal,das hört sich prima an!!! Am Edersee wär ich sofort dabei!!! Eines meiner Lieblingsgewässer !!

Dort fieng ich als Jungangler meinen ersten Hecht überhaupt..auf ABU Favorit #6 


TL Matze


----------



## Margaux (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Am
> 20.04.–22.04., 11.05.–13.05.
> 22.06.–24.06., 07.09.–09.09.
> 21.09.–23.09., 16.11.–18.11.
> sind da angekündigte Raubfischangeltage 2007, die Termine fallen dann eher schon mal raus, dürfte alles "voller Angler"  sein.


 


			
				Margaux schrieb:
			
		

> Wochenende (z.B. *18. - 20. Mai*) Freitag Nachmittags/Abends, Abreise Sonntag Nachmittags


 
Na, dann paßt der 18. - 20. Mai doch perfekt #6 

@AngelDet #6 
Campingplatz und Bootsverleih stehen damit auch, dann brauchen wir nur noch die genaue Teilnehmerzahl und einen der das bucht (AngelDet ???, weil Dir das bekannt ist...). 

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## the doctor (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich wäre auch nicht abgeneigt#6
Von mir aus könnten wir uns schon jetzt treffen :vik:

Edersee ist auch klasse, da war ich nämlich noch nie


----------



## mad (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus,:c :c :c 

ich sag gleich mal ab. sorry#d 
da an diesen wochenende meine freundin mit ihren mädls (freundinen) an den gardasee fährt bin ich schon ab donnerstag mit junior alleine zuhaus.


----------



## Pikepauly (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@MAD N

Nützt ja nix.
Wäre nur mal interessant gewesen den Harrison Profi vor Ort zu haben. Denke aber mal, dass da auch so ein ziemlicher Rutenwald made bei Mad aufkreuzen wird. Hoffe meine ist bis dahin auch fertig.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## mad (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Hoffe meine ist bis dahin auch fertig.
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Pikepauly



müßte schon klappen.#6  
ja wäre schon gerne dabei und mal euch "spinner" zu treffen:vik: 
hoffe doch das es nicht das letzte treffen ist heuer.


----------



## Pikepauly (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Na da bin ich aber froh!
Wenn von dem Treffen was wird, schlepp ich mal die Diaflash und die Kev 4 mit hin, und da taucht bestimmt noch viel heisseres Gerät auf, da kann man schon mal son büschen probieren.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> bin ich schon ab donnerstag mit junior alleine zuhaus.


Gibt doch ne einfache Lösung: Nimm ihn mit! (wie alt?)

Bei mir stellt sich auch so eine Frage: Mit oder ohne Familie?, ist nicht so einfach, da dürfte es für manchen schwieriger sein, wegzukommen. Mai ist schon immer ganz schön was los. |uhoh: 

Auf den AB-Treffen waren Kinder + nichtangelnde Familienmitglieder eigentlich gar kein Problem, sozusagen Selbstläufer, ab einer gewissen Menge selbstbeschäftigend, gruppenbildend. Dafür wäre der Campingplatz/Urlaubspark Teichman wirklich ne Wucht. Meine Tochter wollte nicht wieder weg, Trampolin, Minigolf, Tretboot, Baden,....
Fußballplatz gibts auch noch, selbst die fast 100 Leute konnten das nicht richtig bevölkern.

Ist also eine Entscheidung was man machen will, mit oder ohne?
Klar ist ohne Anhang einfacher und Ausfahrten problemlos. Wenn man die Familienangehörigen und Kinder aber gut untergebracht weiß, ist das auch nicht schlecht, das Problem des "Abseilens" entfällt. 

Ich würde den Campingplatz bei festgestelltem Bedarf schon ansprechen, anmelden. (@Margaux)
Maesox könnte ja nochmal zu der Bootsvermietung Kretschmann seinen DHC-Draht spielen lassen, das Angebot vom Bootsverleih Krack ist aber nun mal nicht schlecht, gerade Echolot, auf unbekannten Wasser.

Wenn wir damit weiter machen wollen, sollten wir wohl nen neuen Thread aufmachen, dies kann noch sehr lang werden  
Am wesentlichsten fände ich jetzt den Termin festzulegen, nämlich genau um den freizuhalten, alle Verpflichtungen, Vertretungen etc. drum herum zu legen. Nur dann wird das was! #6


----------



## mad (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Gibt doch ne einfache Lösung: Nimm ihn mit! (wie alt?)



wird im juli 6 jahre. überlege ich mir mal.

ab ihn schon mit 4 jahre mit an die donau genommen, feuer machen, zelten usw, nur zum fischen komme ich da leider nicht.



> Wenn wir damit weiter machen wollen, sollten wir wohl nen neuen Thread aufmachen, dies kann noch sehr lang werden



#6 #6 #6 #6 

und es sollen alle kommen die zeit haben nicht nur die harrison spinner.:vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> nur zum fischen komme ich da leider nicht.


 Das kenn ich!  
Geht nur, wenn man andere zur Beschäftigung und ein bischen Aufsicht dabei hat.
Meine Tochter wird im Juli 8 Jahre.


----------



## Margaux (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Gibt doch ne einfache Lösung: Nimm ihn mit! (wie alt?)


 
Genau #6 



> Am wesentlichsten fände ich jetzt den Termin festzulegen, nämlich genau um den freizuhalten, alle Verpflichtungen, Vertretungen etc. drum herum zu legen. Nur dann wird das was! #6


 
*18. - 20. Mai 2007*

Einen eigenen "Harrison-Blank-Fans-Treffen-Thread" sollten wir definitiv eröffnen, das kann ich am Wochenende gerne machen.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, möglichst viele von Euch persönlich kennen zulernen. Und Mad als "unser Harrison-Rutenbauer" muß einfach dasein... #h 

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Bernhard* (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Einen eigenen "Harrison-Blank-Fans-Treffen-Thread" sollten wir definitiv eröffnen, das kann ich am Wochenende gerne machen.


 
Wie wärs mit dem hier????? |rolleyes


----------



## Margaux (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit dem hier????? |rolleyes


 
@burn
@Rainer
Ok ok, danke #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Welchen der beiden nehmen wir denn führderhin?
Den von maesox oder von rainer1962 eröffneten? 
In dem einen steht schon mehr drin, der andere will den aber geschlossen wissen. 
Also schnelle Entscheidung, Commitment (der beiden!) #h


Oder sollte ich noch nen dritten aufmachen  !?


----------



## rainer1962 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Welchen der beiden nehmen wir denn führderhin?
> Den von maesox oder von rainer1962 eröffneten?
> In dem einen steht schon mehr drin, der andere will den aber geschlossen wissen.
> Also schnelle Entscheidung, Commitment (der beiden!) #h
> ...


 
den von maessox, habe die Mods ja gebeten meinen zu löschen bzw zu schliessen


----------



## maesox (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Mir egal, 

werde mich an dem beteiligen,an dem am meisten geschrieben wurde und das ist der oben genannte von @burn77 !!!!

TL Matze


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Alles klar #6 , also dann gehts mit der Planung des ersten Treffens weiter da: ==>
*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1451850

*


----------



## Ranger (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Leute,

ich fahre Mitwoch von Hannover nach Düsseldorf, liegt dort (auf dem Weg) ein kompetenter Rutenbauer,in SAchen Harrison, bei dem ich mich mal "umschauen" kann???


----------



## mad (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus,

schmeiß mal bei google "rutenbau" rein dann findest sicher die meisten und kannst schauen ob in deiner nähe einer oder mehrere sind.#6


----------



## schroe (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Ranger,
wenn du auf dem Weg einen Zwischenstop einlegen willst, kann ich dir die 270iger VHF 75 und die 270iger VHF 45, von Mad gebaut, "tocken" vorstellen.


----------



## Ranger (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Schroe, dass wäre super!!! Hast du Vormittags Zeit??? Wäre so gegen 9:15 - 9:30 Uhr in Rinteln, lt. Map24


----------



## schroe (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Ranger,
9:15/9:30 Uhr müsste klappen. Komme um 7:00 aus dem Dienst. Sollte es keine unplanmässige Ü-Stunde geben, ist die Zeit o.k.
Sende dir mal ´ne PN.


----------



## mad (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> .......und mit sicherheit auch einzelstücke die es so schnell nicht mehr gibt. VHF 9' 30-75gr Cobalt Blau mit Unterschrift "Steve Harrison". alle 10 blanks sind handsigniert.
> http://img386.*ih.us/img386/7875/steveharrison1zx5.jpg



servus,

wegen den "Steve Harrison" blanks/ruten.

werde diesen blank nur mit fuji gold cermet ringen und auf wunsch mit alu-rollenhalter in blau oder fuji rollenhalter mit blauen spacer aufbauen. 
paar boarder haben sich schon einen bestellt und sind nur noch 5 blanks da.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> wegen den "Steve Harrison" blanks/ruten.
> 
> ...




Das hört sich geil an... :k

Schade eigentlich das ich schon eine Harisson habe, sonst würde ich jetzt schwach werden...

Hat sich noch jemand für den Bolmen gemeldet?

An alle die Interesse haben: Da könnt ihr die Harisson-Familie von oben nach unten durchtesten, ich "befürchte" fast, das nach dem Urlaub die nächste Bestellung bei mad wieder direkt auf dem Heimweg vom Bolmen aufgegeben wird...

CU Stefan


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Schade eigentlich das ich schon eine Harisson habe, sonst ...


Was für eine Schizophrenie! |supergri :q 

aber es gibt immer wieder was noch interessanteres.


----------



## Margaux (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Das hört sich geil an... :k  Schade eigentlich das ich schon *eine* Harisson habe, sonst würde ich jetzt schwach werden...


 
Hej Stefan,

eine *zweite* Harrison könnte doch nicht schaden, oder... .

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## hugo b (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hab mal ne Frage ,wieviel wiegt ungefähr ne VHF 10´ in 30-75 gr ?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Hej Stefan,
> 
> eine *zweite* Harrison könnte doch nicht schaden, oder... .
> 
> ...



Habe mich da falsch ausgedrückt... 

Eine in dem Wurfgewicht... :vik:

Insgesamt 3 Ruten von Mad, 2 harissons,aber ich denke mal über kurz oder lang kommt da noch eine 3.dazu, die mit WG-30 habe ich noch nicht... :l

CU Stefan


----------



## Margaux (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Eine in dem Wurfgewicht... :vik:


 
@Stefan
Eine mit dem WG sollte wirklich reichen #6, dann doch lieber noch die -30g :k  

Ich hatte da mehr "Glück", mir fehlt*e* die VHF 75 noch...:vik: 

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Da stellt sich doch glatt die Frage, *wieviel VHFs braucht der Mensch*? 

Wäre man denn mit einem Quartett, also der -30,-45,-75 und -120 dann wunschlos glücklich? |kopfkrat Wer weiß Rat?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Da stellt sich doch glatt die Frage, *wieviel VHFs braucht der Mensch*?
> 
> Wäre man denn mit einem Quartett, also der -30,-45,-75 und -120 dann wunschlos glücklich? |kopfkrat Wer weiß Rat?



Frag mich so in 12 monaten noch mal... :m


----------



## mad (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



hugo b schrieb:


> hab mal ne Frage ,wieviel wiegt ungefähr ne VHF 10´ in 30-75 gr ?




servus,

eine vhf 10' 30-75gr wiegt ca 240gr.


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Angeldet
Dann aber jede in 270 und 300 cm. 
Und die 90 er doch auch noch zum abdecken des Bereiches grosser Gufi aber noch kein Wallerangeln. Ich freu mich natürlich immer noch riesig auf Mads Paket das hoffentlich bald kommt. Hab aber am WE meine neue Rute von der Stange eingefischt und muss sagen, da wird kaum einer rankommen. Fürs Mefo angeln bleibt das für mich erste Wahl. Erschwinglich wars auch und harmoniert auch prima mit der Red-Arc.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Hab aber am WE meine neue Rute von der Stange eingefischt und muss sagen, da wird kaum einer rankommen.


Welche?  #h 



> Fürs Mefo angeln bleibt das für mich erste Wahl.


Ich könnte jetzt ja viel reden, aber: kommt 18.05. kommt neues Erlebnis. Du darfst dann mal nen 8g, 18g und 28g in den Horizont werfen ... :g 



> Erschwinglich wars auch und harmoniert auch prima mit der Red-Arc.


Die WS-Arcs laufen eh so schön ausgewuchtet und super ruhig (3 Zahnräder mehr als andere oder Shimanos z.B.), das macht sich bei langen Strecken schon gut! #6


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Angeldet
Ich schreib mal nicht was die Major Craft Salthya so an Wurfweite hingelegt hat, weil wenn das die Mefo Cracks aus S-H sehen halten die mich fürn nen absoluten Spinner. Bin auch nur ein durchschnittlicher Werfer. Bring das gute Stück mit zum Edersee. 

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## hugo b (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> eine vhf 10' 30-75gr wiegt ca 240gr.


Vielen Dank für die Gewichtsangabe ! gr hugo b


----------



## rainer1962 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Da stellt sich doch glatt die Frage, *wieviel VHFs braucht der Mensch*?
> 
> Wäre man denn mit einem Quartett, also der -30,-45,-75 und -120 dann wunschlos glücklich? |kopfkrat Wer weiß Rat?


 
du vergisst die -20gr


----------



## rainer1962 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Eine in dem Wurfgewicht... :vik:
> 
> 
> CU Stefan


 
eine in Reserve ist immer gut, ich glaub ich würd verrückt werden wenn ich keine VHF zur Hand hätte und ich auf was aderes kurzfristig umsteigen müsste


----------



## Margaux (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Da stellt sich doch glatt die Frage, *wieviel VHFs braucht der Mensch*?
> 
> Wäre man denn mit einem Quartett, also der -30,-45,-75 und -120 dann wunschlos glücklich? |kopfkrat Wer weiß Rat?



@AngelDet,
aber auch auf die Länge für die verschiedenen Nutzungen kommt es an. So habe ich mir beispielsweise die VHF -30 sowohl in 2,30m (Barsche vom Boot) als auch in 3,20m (Meer-/Forellen vom Ufer) bestellt. Andererseits bekomme ich die -120g wegen der Multibenutzung als VT. Die VT sollten wir nicht gänzlich vergessen.... Ich bin auch ein VT-Fan, weil ich gerne mit Multi und Wobbler fische. 

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## gsegnet (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin relativ neu hier und habe deshalb noch mal eine Frage.

Ich habe mir bei MAD gerade eine Harrison Vt 9`30/75 Gr. Wurfgewicht bestellt. 

Leider bin ich mir nach euren ganzen Beiträgen hier nicht mehr so sicher, ob ich mir nicht doch lieber eine VHF hätte bestellen sollen.

Ich fische am liebsten mit Gummifischen bis max. 15 cm und einem Gewicht bis max. 21 Gr. auf Zander.

Mit dem Wurfgewicht der Rute bin ich mir zwar sicher, doch mit dem Blank halt nicht.

Ich habe bereits eine UBS mit 85 Gr. Wurfgewicht und eine Shimano Lesath XH.

Gruß Andree


----------



## rainer1962 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



gsegnet schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin relativ neu hier und habe deshalb noch mal eine Frage.
> 
> ...


 
meine meinung 
VHF im selbsn WG


----------



## Margaux (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> meine meinung
> VHF im selbsn WG


 
#6 Bei bevorzugt GuFi definitiv *VHF*!

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Wie Margaux das oben gerade schon zu anderem Zwecke sagte: Die geschmeidigere VT hat z.B. einen Bonus bei der Multirolle, wenn man als normale GuFierrute aber mal ne VHF gefischt hat, wird man kaum noch die VT anfassen. |rolleyes 

Das Problem ist sogar ein so besonderes, heimlich wachsendes und sich schleichend ausbreitendes (HEVCOS = High Extending VHF Contact Owning Syndrome), daß ich mir echt Sorgen mache. 

Selbst meine Frau hat beim Probewerfen mit einigen anderen Ruten und ihr listigerweise als gut Anfänger geeignet untergeschobenen :q gleich treffsicher herausgefunden: "die da und nicht die wabbeligen!" es war die 45er VHF. |rolleyes 
Was das jetzt so für die Zukunft heißt, mag sich jeder selbst ausmalen. Die Grenzen des Rutenbestandes, wie von Margaux vorgemacht, sind mal neu zu definieren.

Einige (VHF-Fan) Ausnahmen und "Andersdenkende" #h  bestätigen hier nur in berühmter Art die Regel, siehe auch weiter oben in diesem Thread, und allgemeingültig optimal gibt es bei Angelruten eh nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> du vergisst die -20gr


Achne, die gibt es jetzt wirklich?  
Das ist ja ne Hammernachricht wenn ich da so drüber nachdenke, VHF-Quintett? 
Hoffentlich bringt jemand sowas zum Edersee mit. #h 

(Denke da grade an was, was ich auch gleichmal in den relevanten Thread schreibe)


----------



## Bubbel2000 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ich würde mir einen vhf blank wünschen fürs absolute light fischen, also ein mega dünner ultra leichter blank, so 5-10 oder 15 gr wg...habe eine rute vor augen, ob diese rute auch umsetzbar ist, also technisch möglich, keine ahnung , genial wär es aber. 

ansonsten könnt ich persönlich auf die bis 45gr verzichten, die würde ich mir nie kaufen. die 30gr is bestimmt klasse, wie mad sie nennt, spaßrute und eine für schwere gufis, also die 120ger, 90 is mir zu nah an 75gr und 45 zu nah an 30, sprich ich hätt gern nich die 30er und 120er...da mir das aber alles zu teuer ist, hol ich mir noch ne twitchrute und dann is ende für diese saison, habe eine preisgünstige waller / schwere gufirute bekommen und da ich die kaum fischen werde, reicht mir das.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Bubbel2000
Steffen, der HEVCOS hat dich noch nicht so stark befallen, vor allem wenn Du und Birger nur je eine VHF haben (stimmt doch, oder?). Wenn man dagegen so eine fein gestufte Palette vor sich liegen hat, den Köder mal an verschiedenen probiert, dann ergeben sich ganz neue Aspekte (und Wünsche), dann sprießt und gedeiht HEVCOS. 

Dann so die Frage mit den Längen #h  
Ich bevorzuge 10ft (3m) und 8ft (2,40m), andere vielleicht 9ft und die 7ft oder 7,5ft. Das multipliziert denn die Anforderungen nochmal, der Unterschied ist ja auch heftig.
Mal so geschätzt 5 (o.6) VHF WG-Typen, die langen mit Reserverute, die kurzen wegen Boot oder evtl. so 2 mal, dann kommt man auf 20 Stück, ganz beachtlich. Man muß ja Ziele haben. :g



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> ich würde mir einen vhf blank wünschen fürs absolute light fischen, also ein mega dünner ultra leichter blank, so 5-10 oder 15 gr wg.


Zu den UL-Ideen:
Ich sage es immer wieder und wiederhole mich glaube ich auch: 
(Wasserpatscher "schimpft" mich dazu auch gerne mal Grobfischer oder so )

So superfein UL (1-10g) ist für mich nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen statthaft, nämlich: Keine sehr großen Fische drin (Bach, Satzteich etc.). Genau das macht das Angeln aber eben auch manchmal uninteressant bzw. andersherum nimmt man dort allerfeinstes Gerät, damit es überhaupt funzt. 

Mit so'n Minirütchen einen Kleinköder durchzuziehen, dann gibt es plötzlich einen Strudel, schnapp und 30cm fehlen von der Montage, das hatte ich schon (in meinen unwissenden Anfangszeiten) und brauche ich nicht mehr. 

An Gewässern mit Großhechten (der Gefahr Nr.1 in diesem Sinne :g) halte ich sowas wie Rute gerade unter der VHF -30g, ne 2000er Arc oder echte (Alu-stabile) 3000er Shimano resp. 2500er Hardbody-Daiwa, ne reelle 5kg Leinen-Montage und ein gut Stück Stahl für das unterste leichte Gerät, wenn man dort in hechtigen Bereichen fischt. Prickelnd genug, wenn man Forellen auf freier Flur weit oben ohne Stahlvorfach befischt.
Alles andere wäre grob fahrlässig, und oft bestraft Petrus diese kleinen Sünden :e besonders hart (z.B. mit dem Verlust des Fisch des Lebens, der einem noch einmal in voller Länge zuwinkt    :c :c :c )

Ich will es auch nochmal anders herum sagen: Die Güte einer Rute liegt für mich darin, daß sie auch dem größten zu erwartenden Zielfisch und gelegentlichen Irrläufern eine reelle Chance auf erfolgreichen Fang entgegenzusetzen hat. Rainers Beispiel von dem Wels finde ich da passend, und sowas passiert öfter. Mag der Drill die Combo dann auch im Grenzbereich voll auslasten, so ist es gerade deswegen ein sehr schöner besonderer Erfolg, der einem bei ein bischen zuviel LightTackle Übermut ratzfatz entgeht. Es fehlt immer das letzte kg um den Fisch zu stoppen.

Außerdem scheint es noch ein Naturgesetz des Kunstköderangelns zu geben: Besonders große und deswegen mißtrauische Fische verirren sich besonders gerne an niedliche kleine verführerische Köder (die als Leckerbissen und ausnahmsweise mal nicht als Betrugsversuch erkannt werden).


----------



## Margaux (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die Grenzen des Rutenbestandes, wie von Margaux vorgemacht, sind mal neu zu definieren.


 
@AngelDet
Wobei meine Grenzen bezüglich des Angelbestandes - HEVCOS geschuldet  - auch immer weiter aufweichen. Folge ist, daß ich im Zuge meiner "Selbstbeschränkung" mittlerweile versuche, einer neu gekauften Harrison den Verkauf einer anderen Rute entgegenzusetzen. Die Folge könnte bald sein, daß ich mit Ausnahme von Spezialruten (Downrigger etc.) nur noch Harrison fische... :q 

Grüße, 
Margaux


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Die Folge könnte bald sein, daß ich mit Ausnahme von Spezialruten (Downrigger etc.) nur noch Harrison fische... :q


Irgendwie kommt mir so ein Bild aus dunklem Zukunftsnebel bekannt vor. |kopfkrat 

:vik: oder #c ist hier die Frage.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hi det: also ich will sone ultralight harrison für eins: im sommer habe ich mit birger in einer woche locker an die 500 barsche gefangen, es war wie im paradies. dafür will ich diese rute, für das sommerfischen mit kleinen ködern, muss ein heidenspaß sein und wenn dann der hecht des lebens beißen will, bitte, pech gehabt. ansonsten sehe ich das wie du, es MUSS reserven für nen guten fisch geben!!! sonst stinkt das gewaltig!!!

und was du zu der vielzahl an ruten sagst: ich habe mich schon sehr geändert, was die auswahl angeht  und werde bestimmt noch einige ruten in meinem leben kaufen...doch im moment nicht, wenig ruten aber viel reisen fürs angeln, das is mir wichtiger...und boddenguiding und angeln is teuer für nen armen studenten


----------



## mad (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



gsegnet schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin relativ neu hier und habe deshalb noch mal eine Frage.
> 
> ...



servus,
bei deinen mails hast mir aber das nie erzählt.|kopfkrat 
ganz klar, das muß eine vhf werden.:vik: 



rainer1962 schrieb:


> du vergisst die -20gr



@det,
die gibt es in der länge zur zeit leider nur 1mal. und die bekommt rainer zum testen.
(frag mich aber, warum will rainer diese rute mit gold cermet ringen|kopfkrat ) 

bin aber schon in planung mit einer vhf bis max. 15-20gr wurfgewicht. aber das dauert natürlich seine zeit bis der blank so ist wie von mir gewünscht.


----------



## dosunny (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



gsegnet schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin relativ neu hier und habe deshalb noch mal eine Frage.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Andree,
ich hatte die VT -75g ein Traum, dann eine Blechpeitsche auch nicht so schlecht, aber die VHF -75g die ich jetzt fische würde ich nie wieder her geben den das ist für das fischen mit Gifis finde ich einfach das beste !

Gruß:m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> die gibt es in der länge zur zeit leider nur 1mal. und die bekommt rainer zum testen.


Hätte da so eine Idee, wenn Rainer die mal nicht mehr testen will! #h


----------



## karpfenkuno (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo zusammen,

bin auch von HEVCOS infiziert.
Bei mir begann er ganz klein, mit der kurzen (2,30) 30er zum Waten. Der Virus sprang dann über auf die 45er und 75er.
Auf der Wunschliste stehen jetzt die lange 30er und für die schweren Sachen die 120er.

Parallel dazu habe ich mir dem HEVRBS (High Extending VHF Rod Building Syndrom) eingefangen|bla: , d.h. die Winterzeit kann ich nur durch intensives Bauen von VHF-Ruten überleben.
Dies hat zwar einerseits den Vorteil, dass man die HEVCOS-Sucht finanziell leichter befriedigen kann. Anderseits den Nachteil, dass man sich durch die intensive Beschäftigung mit den VHF-Ruten während des Baus permanent mit HEVCOS und HEVRBS neu ansteckt.|supergri 

Meine bessere Hälfte:l  hat schon etwas irritiert festgestellt, dass ich jetzt im Winter mit Rutenbau mehr Zeit verbringe als im Sommer mit Fischen. Habe Ihr deshalb versprochen, zwei Wochen lang (Valentinstag,Fasching,Skifahren) versprochen, mich nicht mit VHFs zu beschäftigen. Bin jetzt nach 3 Tagen schon voll auf Entzug:c .

Viele Grüße an alle VHF-Infizierten
Karpfenkuno


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@karpfenkuno
Mit HEVRBS mehr Zeit verbringen als mit Fischen gehen? Ich glaube da gibt es noch jemand von! #h :q :q 
Und ich muß mich vor der Ansteckung hüten, mit Gummihandschuhen oder so? |kopfkrat

Mein Beileid und Mitgefühl schon mal dazu, die 2 Wochen gehen aber auch rum. :g

Und ein Tipp: HEVCOS kann auch die Frauen anstecken - setze da sehr auf nette -30g und -20g Ruten, jedenfalls wenn sie irgendwie doch mal was mit Angeln am Hut haben oder die Fischereiprüfung schon mal gemacht haben. Lohnen täte sich der Versuch, nicht nachlassen, nun nicht gerade am Valentinstag |rolleyes , aber im nächsten Sommerurlaub beim Angeln oder so. Wenn der Funke überspringt -


----------



## Markus18 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Bitte helft mir !!!!!!

Verfolge schon ne Weile diesen Tread hier und bin seit meinem Kev Pike (Fehl)Kauf sehr an so´nem Harrisonstöckchen interessiert.Ich kaufte mir die Pike zum Gummi hüpfen lassen, bin jedoch mit der Rute nicht ganz zufrieden, Kopflastig usw. Nun suche ich nach was neuem und ich glaube es soll ne VHF werden kann mich aber leider nicht entscheiden ( 45 oder 75).Gefischt werden soll mit 4-L, 5er kopytos und kleiner bis so 5 cm im Stillwassser mit 10 bis 17er Kopf auf Zander.Wenn ich keine Kev Pike hätte würde mir die Entscheidung leicht fallen und ich würde die 75er holen, will die Pike aber für größere Lappen noch fischen und suche was mit dem ich auch bisserl kleinere Köder schwimmern lassen kann ohne dass es mir so vorkommt als ob ich ne Fliege mit nem Bessenstiel werfe.
Kann man mit der 45 er 12cm Gufis ordentlich führen oder ist sie da an der Grenze? Wie ist die 75er im Vergleich zur Kev ?
Wäre für Tipps wirklich dankbar !


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Markus18 schrieb:


> Ich kaufte mir die Pike zum Gummi hüpfen lassen, bin jedoch mit der Rute *nicht ganz zufrieden*, Kopflastig usw. Nun suche ich nach was neuem


Schätze ich mal so ein wie ich die KevPike auch empfunden habe: nicht so richtig zufriedenstellend. Die Werfer mit viel Aufladungsunterstützung von der Rute her finden die aber grandios. Daraus schließe ich: Du bist von der nicht begeistert, also einer von der "harten" Sorte, willkommen bei der VHF-Schiene. #h 

Der Unterschied ist sehr groß, was die Aktion und das Feeling betrifft. Die KevPike fühlt sich eher weich an und hat doch ordentlich Power und kann auch Rückgrat aufbieten, die VHF ist im ersten Feeling dagegen stahlhart, hat aber viel Gefühl wenn man sie wirklich bewegt. Also sozusagen genau anders herum. Als erste Rute würde ich Dir als GuFierer immer die 75er empfehlen, weil Du die KevPike nach dem ersten Fischen mit der VHF nicht mehr fischen wirst. (Wage mal das Orakel )


----------



## Markus18 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

..............Als erste Rute würde ich Dir als GuFierer immer die 75er empfehlen, weil Du die KevPike nach dem ersten Fischen mit der VHF nicht mehr fischen wirst.............,....

So hab ich mir dass schon gedacht, kev pike verkaufen 45 und 75 er kaufen.Aber im ernst, wenn die harrison noch strammer als die Pike is, dann lieg ich doch mit der 45 er für meine Zwecke nicht so falsch, möchte die kev behalten, war doch mal meine Traumrute, war!!!!!


----------



## gsegnet (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo zusammen,

danke euch für die Antworten.

habe gerade die VT noch mal in eine VHF umgeordert. 
VHF9' 30-75gr in blau, Fuji Gold Cermet Ringe usw.
Wird bestimmt eine Traumrute. 
Bin jetzt schon ganz heiss darauf.:k:k:k

Grüße

Andree


----------



## mad (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Markus18 schrieb:


> ..............Als erste Rute würde ich Dir als GuFierer immer die 75er empfehlen, weil Du die KevPike nach dem ersten Fischen mit der VHF nicht mehr fischen wirst.............,....
> ... dann lieg ich doch mit der 45 er für meine Zwecke nicht so falsch, möchte die kev behalten, war doch mal *meine Traumrute,* war!!!!!



servus,

hab mit 18 auch gemeint ich habe jetzt eine traumfrau, und sie doch nicht behalten.:vik: 
spaß bei seite. 

glaube auch das für deine ködergröße die vhf -45gr sicher noch reicht. aber größer und schwerer würde ich nicht mehr damit fischen, dann lieber eine 75er.#6


----------



## Bubbel2000 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



gsegnet schrieb:


> Wird bestimmt eine Traumrute.



zu 100%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! #6


----------



## Markus18 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> hab mit 18 auch gemeint ich habe jetzt eine traumfrau, und sie doch nicht behalten.:vik:
> spaß bei seite.
> ...




Du ich hab die mit 29 immer noch nicht gefunden aber dass soll mir bei ner Rute halt nich nochmal passieren.Aber wenn der Meister persönlich mir dass so bestätigt werde ich das wohl glauben und so´n Ding (45) mal demnächst ordern.Hat bei mir aber auch noch ein bisserl Zeit da bei uns die Schonzeit für die Stachelfischerl noch ne Weile dauert.Würde auch gerne mal den Stecken in die Hand nehmen jedoch find ich hier in meiner Nähe außer CMW leider keinen der Harrison vertreibt.Werd dich aber mit Sicherheit die nächsten Wochen mal anrufen.
Danke für die schnellen Antworten aber erst mal #h


----------



## mad (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Markus18 schrieb:


> ....Hat bei mir aber auch noch ein bisserl Zeit da bei uns die Schonzeit für die Stachelfischerl noch ne Weile dauert......Werd dich aber mit Sicherheit die nächsten Wochen mal anrufen.
> Danke für die schnellen Antworten aber erst mal #h



kannst gerne machen.#6 
und hoffe die schonzeit dauert bei euch länger als bis zum 1 mai.#h  wenns eine von mir sein soll mußt mit ca mai rechnen bis die rute fertig ist. bin leider :q  schon voll mit aufträgen bis dahin.


----------



## Markus18 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> kannst gerne machen.#6
> und hoffe die schonzeit dauert bei euch länger als bis zum 1 mai.#h  wenns eine von mir sein soll mußt mit ca mai rechnen bis die rute fertig ist. bin leider :q  schon voll mit aufträgen bis dahin.


  Bis zum 1.08 dauert dass bei uns, leider#d.Aber Ja, sollte von dir sein aber "GUT DING BRAUCHT WEILE". Drum prüfe der sich ewig bindet:q


----------



## rainer1962 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

was auch nicht schlecht wäre........
eine 180cm -190cm lange bzw. in dem Fall kurze Rute fürs Vertikalfischen vom Boot aus z.b. den 45er Blank in der "Kürze" stelle ich mir dafür saugeil vor.
(MAD da könntest du mal ne Anfrage machen)


----------



## rainer1962 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> (frag mich aber, warum will rainer diese rute mit gold cermet ringen|kopfkrat )


 

dann sag doch mal eine alternative|supergri ,
der Blank in dieser Form ist schliesslich einmalig (zum noch) was soll denn sonst drauf auf das Rütchen#c


----------



## rainer1962 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hätte da so eine Idee, wenn Rainer die mal nicht mehr testen will! #h


 


#d #d #d #d
die bleibt unter "Verschluss"


----------



## gsegnet (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe noch mal eine Frage zu eurem Treffen am Edersee.
Wann sollte das stattfinden?

Im Edersee (Hessen) ist ja bis Ende Mai Zanderschonzeit.

Findet dann das Treffen trotzdem statt?

Gruß Andree#c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> die bleibt unter "Verschluss"


:c 
Wenn Du im Mai kommen können solltest, bringste die aber mit, gelle, nicht vergessen! 

@gsegnet
schau mal in den Veranstaltungsthread dazu! #h
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1451850
Da nur der Zander geschont ist, und das Gewässer ansonsten offen, können wir doch gut angeln.


----------



## gsegnet (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Sorry, 
habe erst zu spät gemerkt, das es ein eigenes Thema gibt!


----------



## NorbertF (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Aber Recht hat er schon  Ich find Zanderschonzeit auch zum Heulen. Werd ich wohl Barsche zuppeln


----------



## Margaux (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Harrison-Fans,

ich bin vom 27.04. (Ankunft) bis 30.04.2007 (Abfahrt) auf dem Priwall in Travemünde. Ich werde dort meine von Mad perfekt aufgebaute *Harrison VHF -30g 3,20m* vom Ufer auf MeFos einsetzen. Hat jemand Lust und Zeit einen Tag mit mir zu angeln (bevor wir uns ab dem 18. Mai alle am Edersee treffen) ??

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## freibadwirt (1. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

So bin nun auch wieder von meinem Jemen - Urlaub zurück und konnte die Harrison VHF SPin 60 - 120/150g Rute ausgibig testen. Muß sagen die Rute ist das beste mit dem ich  je gefischt habe . Fing beim Spinnfischen damit einige GTs (bis 13 kg )Stachelmakrelen bis 15 kg und selbst die Gelbflossenthune bis 13 kg die man normalerweise mit 30 lbs Gerät fängt konnte ich problemlos damit austrillen. Der Hit war ein Amperjack mit 35 kg den ich beim jigging aus 100 Meter mit der Harrison hochgepummt habe. Nochmals vielen Dank an Mad hast da eine wirklich klasse Rute aufgebaut werde demnächt auch die Dorsche in der Ostsee und die Waller im Seenland damit ärgern.#6 #6 #6 

Gruß Freibadwirt|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Bernhard* (1. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> So bin nun auch wieder von meinem Jemen - Urlaub zurück und konnte die Harrison VHF SPin 60 - 120/150g Rute ausgibig testen. Muß sagen die Rute ist das beste mit dem ich je gefischt habe . Fing beim Spinnfischen damit einige GTs (bis 13 kg )Stachelmakrelen bis 15 kg und selbst die Gelbflossenthune bis 13 kg die man normalerweise mit 30 lbs Gerät fängt konnte ich problemlos damit austrillen. Der Hit war ein Amperjack mit 35 kg den ich beim jigging aus 100 Meter mit der Harrison hochgepummt habe. Nochmals vielen Dank an Mad hast da eine wirklich klasse Rute aufgebaut werde demnächt auch die Dorsche in der Ostsee und die Waller im Seenland damit ärgern.#6 #6 #6
> 
> Gruß Freibadwirt|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


 
#6 #6 

Waren gestern auch wieder zu zweit beim lieben Robert (MAD).
Man kann sich immer nur über die gute Beratung und die gleichzeitige Ausdauer (Geduld) wundern!


----------



## Margaux (1. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> ... konnte die *Harrison VHF SPin 60 - 120/150g* Rute ausgiebig testen. Muß sagen die Rute ist das Beste mit dem ich je gefischt habe. ... werde demnächt auch die *Dorsche in der Ostsee* ... damit ärgern.#6 #6 #6


 
Ich werde hoffentlich in einer Woche die VHF 60 - 120/150g auf Dorsche in der Ostsee einweihen können :vik: ... Ich freue mich sehr darauf :k und werde berichten #6 

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## freibadwirt (1. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Margaux

zum Pilken und jiggen ist die Rute optimal hab im Jemen mit 75 g Speedy Pilker 2 kleinere Zackis gefangen . Die  einheimischen Fischer haben fast ihren Glauben  verloren    .
Gruß Freibadwirt|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (1. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hmmm, klaert mich mal bitte auf, da ist was an mir vorbeigegangen.|kopfkrat  Was hat es denn mit der 120/150g Version auf sich? Ich habe die 120er VHF, bin mit der auch sehr zufrieden, aber was ist am 120/150er Modell anders?


----------



## freibadwirt (1. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> Hmmm, klaert mich mal bitte auf, da ist was an mir vorbeigegangen.|kopfkrat Was hat es denn mit der 120/150g Version auf sich? Ich habe die 120er VHF, bin mit der auch sehr zufrieden, aber was ist am 120/150er Modell anders?


 
Am besten mal Mad fragen der weis es genau#6


----------



## gsegnet (1. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Am besten mal Mad fragen der weis es genau#6


Hallo,

ich dachte den VHF Blank gibt es nur bis 120Gr. und der
150 Gr. Blank ist ein Vt-Blank.#c

Kann mich aber auch irren.

Gruß Andree


----------



## Bernhard* (1. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



gsegnet schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich dachte den VHF Blank gibt es nur bis 120Gr. und der
> 150 Gr. Blank ist ein Vt-Blank.#c
> ...



Schau halt einfach mal hier


----------



## Margaux (1. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Wenn ich recht informiert bin, hat sich Mad speziell für das Wallerangeln folgenden Blank produzieren lassen:

[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive]Harrison VHF Spin[/FONT][FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive]*(Neu, nur in Cobalt Blau)*[/FONT]
[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive]10' ft., 3,05 m[/FONT]
[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive]60-120/150 g[/FONT]​ 
(aus seiner Homepage www.Mads-Rutenbau.de kopiert)

Das sich diese Rute auch für andere Angelmethoden bestens eignet, hat freibadwirt bereits berichtet |supergri 

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## gsegnet (1. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Schau halt einfach mal hier



Danke für die Info!

#6


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (1. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

auf Mads homepage steht auch nur, dass er diesen Blank im Programm hat. Was es mit der WG-Angabe von "60-120/150" auf sich hat, steht da aber auch nicht...|kopfkrat


----------



## mad (1. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> So bin nun auch wieder von meinem Jemen - Urlaub zurück und konnte die Harrison VHF SPin 60 - 120/150g Rute ausgibig testen. Muß sagen die Rute ist das beste mit dem ich  je gefischt habe . Fing beim Spinnfischen damit einige GTs (bis 13 kg )Stachelmakrelen bis 15 kg und selbst die Gelbflossenthune bis 13 kg die man normalerweise mit 30 lbs Gerät fängt konnte ich problemlos damit austrillen. Der Hit war ein Amperjack mit 35 kg den ich beim jigging aus 100 Meter mit der Harrison hochgepummt habe. Nochmals vielen Dank an Mad hast da eine wirklich klasse Rute aufgebaut werde demnächt auch die Dorsche in der Ostsee und die Waller im Seenland damit ärgern.#6 #6 #6
> 
> Gruß Freibadwirt|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:



servus,

freut mich das dir die rute so gefällt. 
und noch mehr das du die rute gleich mal richtig getestet hast.:vik: 
ich selber hab schon immer vertrauen in diesen blank für paar größere fische.




gsegnet schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich dachte den VHF Blank gibt es nur bis 120Gr. und der
> 150 Gr. Blank ist ein Vt-Blank.#c
> ...



das ist auch richtig.
normal gibts den vhf blank nur in 9' 60-120gr.
wie volker aber schon schreibt habe ich mir einen genau nach meinen wünschen bauen lassen. 
den vhf blank 10' 60-120/150gr nur in cobalt blau. 
von der spitze her wie der 9' blank, im handteil aber kleine änderungen. die erste serie habe ich mit 120er und 150er handteil bauen lassen.
der unterschied von 120gr auf 150gr rute ist aber beim fischen selber fast nicht bemerkbar, erst im drill hat die 150er klein wenig mehr dampf.
werde die nächsten blanks alle in 60-150gr bauen lassen.

noch was,
hab die neuen listen von harrison bekommen und der blank von vielen so gelobt den gibts nicht mehr.:q 
*VT-9' 75-150gr*
ich frag mich nur warum, wenn der angeblich so der hammer war fürs waller spinnfischen?|kopfkrat 
meine einstellung zu diesen blank kennen ja viele, ich weine den sicher nicht nach.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Jetzt muß ich dazu auch mal was loswerden:

Hammersache der Bericht von freibadwirt! #6 
Vorstellen kann ich mir das mit der stärkeren Rute sehr gut, alldieweil ich schon mit meiner -75g VHF im Januar einen eigentlich ummöglichen Drill mit einem auch derart großen absolut kräftigen Fisch "veranstaltet"  habe, der eben nicht groß wegziehen durfte und damit in Anbetracht seiner Länge fast auf der Stelle ausgedrillt wurde. Da die Rute dabei ein saugutes sicheres Gefühl vermittelte hab ich ja auch so weitergemacht ohne Bremsenlockerung.

Glauben tut das jemand ohne Kenntnis des VHF-Feelings wohl kaum, aber wie ich schon letztens mal sagte: "VHF" steht für was bestimmtes! :g

@freibadwirt: Das war wirklich die 3m lange Rute ? 
Wäre für mich dann eine leichte Entscheidung mit dem sschon eine Zeit schwangeren Gedanken. 

Und noch was: ich habe heute mit meiner recht provisorisch aufgebauten -30g VHF an der Talsperre bei Starkwind (eher schon Sturm) mit Forellenblinkern die Wasserfläche beackert, neben wenig Fischinteresse ist mir dabei aber folgendes sehr negativ aufgefallen:  

- Die Rute ist einfach goil dafür, auch heftigste Windböen und Schnurbögen als voller Halbkreis im Wind lassen sich wunderbar abfangen und ausmanöverieren (+4er Arc-Rolle), kein Blinker blieb drin #6.
Ne andere kann ich gar nicht mehr nehmen. Daher kann ich die auch nicht fertigbauen da ich täglich raus will. Problem ...

- Ohne Geflechtschnur merkt man ja viel zu wenig auf derart weite Distanz, taktile VHF-Gewöhnung, ein halbes Jahr Geflechtfischen und ein paar große Fische und man ist versaut (für Mono pur) ...


----------



## Margaux (3. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Jetzt muß ich dazu auch mal was loswerden: ... Glauben tut das jemand ohne Kenntnis des VHF-Feelings wohl kaum, aber wie ich schon letztens mal sagte: "VHF" steht für was bestimmtes! :g
> 
> @freibadwirt: Das war wirklich die 3m lange Rute ?
> Wäre für mich dann eine leichte Entscheidung mit dem schon eine Zeit schwangeren Gedanken.



@AngelDet
Die Diskussion über den "VHF-Virus", und daß wir bald nur noch VHF angeln, hatten wir ja schon. (Nebenbei bemerkt: für mich ist auch die Harrison *VT* eine super Rute, vor allem für "mein" Multifischen, die in der ganzen Diskussion über die VHF ein wenig untergeht  - vielleicht eröffne ich zum Spaß mal einen "Harrison-VT-Fans-Thread ).

Aber wegen des "VHF-Fiebers" konnte ich nicht widerstehen, mir auch die VHF 3,05 -120/150g zuzulegen. Es wird sicherlich spannend, nächstes Wochenende mit ihr in den "Dorschkutternahkampf" zu treten. Andere sicherlich auch sehr gut dafür geeignete Ruten (wir hatten in einem anderen Thread bereits darüber geschrieben ), konnten mich entweder letztendlich nicht 100% überzeugen oder kamen in Preisregionen, die dann von einer Harrison nicht mehr weit weg waren. Ich werde über mein "Anangeln" mit der VHF -120/150g berichten.

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## freibadwirt (3. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ AngelDet

Es war die VHF in 3 Meter . Muß mal meine Mitangler fragen ich glaube die haben  Bilder  oder sogar einen Video  mit der Harrison im Drill mit den GT und Thun . 

Gruß Freibadwirt#h #h #h


----------



## mad (3. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> @ AngelDet
> 
> Es war die VHF in 3 Meter . Muß mal meine Mitangler fragen ich glaube die haben  Bilder  oder sogar einen Video  mit der Harrison im Drill mit den GT und Thun .
> 
> Gruß Freibadwirt#h #h #h



servus,

würde auch gerne paar bilder sehen wenn die vhf 10'-150gr in aktion ist.#6 
(das schreiben bekommst die tage)


----------



## Hechtchris (4. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Dumme frage aber gibts die Harrison Blanks nur vom Rutenbauer wie zb Mad ? Und wieviel kostet eine

[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive]Harrison VHF Spin - 75 wg

Und wieviel würde so ein Blechpeitsche nachbau kosten ?

Würde mich echt interessieren wenn der preis nur auf anfrage ist evtl könntest du mir dann eine pm schreiben Mad ? Wär echt klasse !
Evtl leg ich mir mal son geiles teil zu :g
[/FONT]


----------



## Pikepauly (4. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Hechtchris
Wenn Du mir mal nen groben preislichen Überblick verschaffen willst, guckst am besten mal bei CMW.


Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## mad (4. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Hechtchris schrieb:


> Dumme frage aber gibts die Harrison Blanks nur vom Rutenbauer wie zb Mad ? Und wieviel kostet eine
> 
> [FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive]Harrison VHF Spin - 75 wg
> 
> ...



servus,

gib zb. mal bei google "rutenbau" ein dann findest einige.

warum bei mir auf anfrage?|kopfkrat 
weil ich nur ruten baue auf wunsch und bestellung, bei mir gibts also keine fertigen ruten die alle gleich sind.
jeder hat einen anderen geschmack wie seine rute am schluß aussehen soll, dass gleiche gilt auch vom material was verbaut wird, ringe, rollenhalter usw.#h 

pn ist raus#h


----------



## marlin2304 (4. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier im Board. Auf der Suche nach einer guten Gufi-Rute bin ich durch Google auf das Board aufmerksam geworden. Nach mehrstündigen Lesen des Harrison Blank Fan Themas entschied ich mich vor zwei Wochen, eine eigene Rute von Mad bauen zu lassen. Kann es kaum abwarten, mit der Rute fischen zu gehen. Durch eure Beiträge habt ihr einen Harrison Blank Fan mehr. 
Gruß Marlin


----------



## Margaux (4. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Marlin #h,

willkommen "an Board" und viel Spaß dann mit Deiner Harrison von Mad. Welche Rute wird es denn?

Grüße ,
Margaux


----------



## marlin2304 (4. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Margaux,
es wird eine Harrison VHF 2,70m 30-75g. Wahrscheinlich kommt noch eine VHF bis 120g für schweres Gummifischen. Ich freue mich schon bei uns in der Lahn zum Antesten und im Herbst geht es nach Rügen zum Fischen. 

Gruß Marlin|supergri

Vielen Dank für die Begrüßung!


----------



## snoekbaars (5. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Einen wunderschönen Montagnachmittag wünsche ich in die Runde!#h

Haben tu' ich seit Freitag nun eine VT 15-45  in 9 Fuß, aufgebaut als Triggerrute für Multirollenbetrieb  und mit Goldringen bestückt von Mad!:vik:

Diese oder nächste Woche werde ich sie WurfMultiübungstechnisch wal ein wenig probe werfen ... ich hoffe, diese Woche noch.:q

Ich kann nur sagen, dass diese Rute, und ich kenne preislich hochwertigste und top verarbeitete Fliegenruten, ein echtes Schmuckstück ist, und das nicht nur weil ich mir den Griff von Robert ähnlich anderer BaitcasterRuten als zweiteiliges Unterteil habe aufbauen lassen.
Wirklich schick!
Alles an dieser Rute ist wirklich zum mit-der-Zunge-schnalzen!!!:m
Es ist schon mehr ein Schmuckstück, ja ein Kunstwerk als "Handarbeit".:l
Obwohl es "nur" eine VT ist und sie leider nicht in Kobaltblau zu haben war muss ich sagen, dass wenn sie auch nur halb so gut fischt wie sie aussieht und verarbeitet ist wird es eine wahre Wonne werden.

Aber ... schaun' mer mal.
Bin gespannt.

Bis später
Ralph


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Noch so ein VT-Fan , wie Margaux das oben schon monierte.
Die VT als Rute aus älterem Material und einer etwas schneller parabol reagierenden Aktion sowie leichterer Blankaufladung hat doch auch ihre Berechtigung und ihre Fans, und sei es daß sie einigen sogar besser gefällt. Die neue Schwester VHF ist mit noch mehr Power versehen und überragt die VT hier und seit einiger Zeit ganz schön, aber das heißt nicht daß die VT eine schlechtere Rute oder sowas geworden wäre.


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo,

 brauche mal eure Hilfe.Möchte mir gerne eine leichte Pilkrute
 für Ködergewichte bis max. 90 gr. aufbauen lassen.Welcher
 Harrison-Blank würde sich dafür eignen?Habe bis jetzt noch
 nichts von der Firma in Natura gesehen.Bin also ganz auf
 eure Empfehlungen angewiesen. :m 


 Gruß

 j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## mad (6. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus j. Breithardt,

ich würde dafür den harrison vt blank nehmen. in 30-75gr oder 60-120gr je nach einsatz.
hab schon einige vt 30-75gr dafür gebaut und alle waren mehr als begeistert.#6


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hei Mad,#h 

 erstmal danke für die Antwort.Die Rute soll auf einem Kleinboot
 in Norge zum Einsatz kommen.Ich denke, 2,70m sollten dann
 reichen.Ich bin nicht gerade ein Materialschonender Angler,je
 nach Gegebenheit wird die Rute beim Wurf auch volle Kanne
 mit 90 gr. durchgezogen.Hält der leichtere Blank das auch aus,
 oder sollte es schon der 120er sein?

 Gruß

 j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## mad (6. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus,

das hält die 75er sicher aus.#6 
wichtiger ist glaube ich mal welche größe von fischen ist da zu rechnen.
oder wie groß sind die, die du in der regel so fängst?
mit der 120er bist auf alle fälle auf der sicheren seite, aber ob es so spaß macht?
bestimmt kommen noch paar antworten die in deiner richtung mit einer vt fischen.


----------



## Margaux (6. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@  j.Breithardt

Ich habe mir von Mad auch für diesen Zweck - Kleinboot in Norge - die Harrison VT -120gr. aufbauen lassen. Für das Multirollenangeln hat Mad eine entsprechende Beringung, d.h. mehr Rutenringe, angebracht. Ich habe das Schmuckstück erst zwei Wochen, war seitdem nicht in Norwegen , so daß ich zur praktischen Anwendung als "Fjordspin" noch nichts sagen kann. Das die Rute perfekt aufgebaut ist, brauche ich wohl in diesem Thread nicht extra zu betonen.:vik:

Mad wird Dir wahrscheinlich eher zur VT -75 raten, er angelt generell lieber leichter |supergri, ich würde aber aus dem Vergleich beider Ruten (und aufgrund meiner Norwegenerfahrungen) doch eher zum VT 120gr. raten. 

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## mad (6. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Mad wird Dir wahrscheinlich eher zur VT -75 raten, er angelt generell lieber leichter |supergri
> Grüße,
> Margaux



das stimmt:vik: 
ich würde dann sicher mit der 15-45gr vt fischen.:q


----------



## Margaux (6. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> das hält die 75er sicher aus.#6



Kaum geschrieben, schon passiert...



> wichtiger ist glaube ich mal welche größe von fischen ist da zu rechnen.



Da in Norwegen ALLES möglich ist, genau deshalb die VT -120gr.|wavey:

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Margaux (6. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> das stimmt:vik:
> ich würde dann sicher mit der 15-45gr vt fischen.:q



Mad, 
ich bin enttäuscht, ich dachte bei Dir eher an die VHF 2,30 -30gr. auf Leng, Lump und Seeteufel |muahah:

Grüße|wavey:,
Margaux


----------



## sa-s (7. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> @  j.Breithardt
> 
> Ich habe mir von Mad auch für diesen Zweck - Kleinboot in Norge - die Harrison VT -120gr. aufbauen lassen. Für das Multirollenangeln hat Mad eine entsprechende Beringung, d.h. mehr Rutenringe, angebracht. Ich habe das Schmuckstück erst zwei Wochen, war seitdem nicht in Norwegen , so daß ich zur praktischen Anwendung als "Fjordspin" noch nichts sagen kann. Das die Rute perfekt aufgebaut ist, brauche ich wohl in diesem Thread nicht extra zu betonen.:vik:
> 
> ...



hallo margaux,

darf ich dich mal fragen, in welchen tiefen, mit welcher schnur du welche köder und systeme fischt?

und vor allem was du schon an grossfisch rausgezogen hast, würde mich interessieren.

fahre heuer zum ersten mal nach norwegen und habe jetzt eine walfischausrüstung (nur die harpune fehlt noch|supergri) sowie ne hechtrute bis 70 gr die ich mitnehmen kann.

leider wird die zeit nicht reichen vom robert was bauen zu lassen. (fahre am 01. mai)

@ robert oder hast du was in der ecke stehen was passen könnte und weg muss#h?

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## Mr. Sprock (7. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



j. Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> brauche mal eure Hilfe.Möchte mir gerne eine leichte Pilkrute
> für Ködergewichte bis max. 90 gr. aufbauen lassen.Welcher
> ...




Hi,
wenn du eine Rute bis 90g. WG möchtest, würde ich den VT-Blank mit 90 g. WG empfehlen. Der wurde noch nicht erwähnt.
TL!


----------



## Margaux (7. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Sepp,

ich reduziere meine Antwort auf Deine recht umfassenden Fragen zum Norwegenangeln hier im Harrison-Blanks-Fans-Thread mal auf die Harrison VT -120g #h. Tipps und Tricks zu Norwegen wirst Du ansonsten im AB-Forum "Angeln in Norwegen" reichlich finden.

Die VT -120g wird beim nächsten Norwegenangeln zusammen mit einer Penn International Baitcast 965 Multirolle und 22er Geflochtener als Light-Tackle-Kombo eingesetzt. Beim Light-Tackle beangele ich in der Regel Tiefen zwischen 30 - 40m, max. 70m. Ich bevorzuge leichte Pilker bis 100g, maximal 125g. Je nach Gegebenheit vor Ort schalte ich einen oder zwei Beifänger vor (Gummi-Makks, japanrote Twister mit schwarzen Köpfen etc. etc.). 

Ich sollte vielleicht erwähnen, daß ich kein "Tiefsee-Großwildjäger" bin, sondern auch auf den Fjorden Spinn- und Schleppangeln bevorzuge. Mein Lieblingszielfisch ist der Seelachs, hier konnte ich schon einige schöne Exemplare fangen, sooo richtige "Rekordgrößen" aber noch nicht (ist für mich aber auch nicht wichtig). Ich bin überzeugt - und muß leider noch bis Juni warten - daß die VT 120 die Köhler problemlos bändigt.

Generell würde ich allen, die Light-Tackle betreiben wollen empfehlen, sowohl wegen der teils starken Wind- und Tidendrift als auch wegen der großen Fische, die in Norwegen immer möglich sind, eher auf eine -120g zurückzugreifen, als nachher mit zu leichter Ausrüstung möglicherweise einen Traumfisch zu verlieren. 

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Margaux (7. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Hi,
> wenn du eine Rute bis 90g. WG möchtest, würde ich den VT-Blank mit 90 g. WG empfehlen. Der wurde noch nicht erwähnt.
> TL!


 
@Thilo
Meines Wissens gibt es die 90g. "nur" als *VHF*-Blank.

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## mad (7. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sa-s schrieb:


> leider wird die zeit nicht reichen vom robert was bauen zu lassen. (fahre am 01. mai)
> schöne grüsse
> 
> sepp



servus sepp,

die zeit würde normal schon reichen wenn du vor ca. 3-4wochen die rute bestellt häst.
hab die letzten tage einige neue aufträge bekommen und liege zur zeit bei ca ende mai bis die ruten fertig sind.



> @ robert oder hast du was in der ecke stehen was passen könnte und weg muss#h?



:c :c :c 
sogar meine geliebte wallerspinnrute ist weg, ich selber habe zur zeit keine einzige vhf spinnrute mehr, alles weg.

kann dir meine harrison vt 10' 60-120gr geben zum fischen und mal testen. verkaufe die aber nicht, weil's die erste war die ich gebaut.



> wenn du eine Rute bis 90g. WG möchtest, würde ich den VT-Blank mit 90 g. WG empfehlen. Der wurde noch nicht erwähnt.
> TL!



an den habe ich auch schon gedacht, glaube aber das der nicht immer lieferbar ist weil die nachfrage nicht ist.
und 10 blanks will ich nicht bestellen vom vt-90gr.
werde aber trotzdem mal fragen ob paar rumliegen.:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Erst mal danke für die Tips.#6                                         

 Ich tendiere dann doch wohl in die Richtung VT-120 gr.
 Könnte mir vorstellen,das damit in 30-40m Tiefe ein Dorsch
 doch leichter vom Grund zu lösen ist.
 Muss mich jetzt mal schlau machen lassen,in welcher Preis-
 lage sich so ein Teil ohne Schicki-Micki Kram  so bewegt.

 Gruß

 j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> sogar meine geliebte wallerspinnrute ist weg, ich selber habe zur zeit keine einzige vhf spinnrute mehr, alles weg.


Sachen gibt's. #d


----------



## Margaux (7. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> und 10 blanks will ich nicht bestellen vom vt-90gr.
> werde aber trotzdem mal fragen ob paar rumliegen.:q


 
Ja, warum weiß ich denn davon nichts :r, wäre doch die optimale Rute für' s Großhechtschleppen... 

Spaß beseite, meine VT -75 und VT -120 "tun's" dafür bestimmt auch, außerdem muß ich sonst noch meinen Angelkeller ausbauen... (und meine selbst auferlegte Rutenbegrenzung geht endgültig den Bach runter...).
Wobei Mad, wenn irgendwo noch eine weitere rumliegt...  

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Margaux (7. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



j. Breithardt schrieb:


> Ich tendiere dann doch wohl in die Richtung VT-120 gr.
> Könnte mir vorstellen,das damit in 30-40m Tiefe ein Dorsch
> doch leichter vom Grund zu lösen ist.


 
#6 #6 #6


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Sorry,ich bin es noch mal. 

 Jetzt haut mich bitte nicht,aber ich habe absolut keine Vor-
 stellung von der Stärke des Blanks.Kann man einen Vergleich
 zur Shimano Diaflash EX XH  mit 50-100gr. anstellen?
 Mag für euch Insider möglicherweise unsinnig klingen.

 Gruß

 j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## mad (7. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus,

zum vergleich fallen alle harrison blanks sehr schlank aus.
der 120er vt hat nach dem kork 11mm durchmesser. (gerade gemessen)

der vt-90gr blank,
ist schon länger nicht mehr in der liste.
wer eine 75er hat und eine 120er der kann beruhigt auf die 90er verzichten.#6


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> zum vergleich fallen alle harrison blanks sehr schlank aus.
> der 120er vt hat nach dem kork 11mm durchmesser. (gerade gemessen)
> ...


 

Hallo Mad,#h 

danke für die Angabe.Werde jetzt mal in den Keller gehen
und die Diaflash nachmessen,um einen Vergleich zu haben.
Bis später.

j.Breithardt


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

So,

 habe als Vergleich mal die Diaflash EX XH ebenfalls in 2,70m
 nachgemessen.
 Blankdurchmesser direkt über dem Griffteil ( 61cm über dem
 Griffende ),13mm Durchmesser.

 Gruß

 j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## J-son (7. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Salut,

ich hab' da mal 'ne Frage:
hat schonmal irgendjemand was vom "Exclusiv Fishing-Store" gehört?
Die sollen angeblich auch Harrison Blanks verbauen, aber im WWW find ich nix über die...

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Margaux (7. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> der vt-90gr blank,
> ist schon länger nicht mehr in der liste.
> wer eine 75er hat und eine 120er der kann beruhigt auf die 90er verzichten.



#6    (da bin ich ja beruhigt...:q)


----------



## sa-s (7. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Hallo Sepp,
> 
> Die VT -120g wird beim nächsten Norwegenangeln zusammen mit einer Penn International Baitcast 965 Multirolle und 22er Geflochtener als Light-Tackle-Kombo eingesetzt. Beim Light-Tackle beangele ich in der Regel Tiefen zwischen 30 - 40m, max. 70m. Ich bevorzuge leichte Pilker bis 100g, maximal 125g. Je nach Gegebenheit vor Ort schalte ich einen oder zwei Beifänger vor (Gummi-Makks, japanrote Twister mit schwarzen Köpfen etc. etc.).



ok ich bin beruhigt!



Margaux schrieb:


> Ich sollte vielleicht erwähnen, daß ich kein "Tiefsee-Großwildjäger" bin.....



puh, kann mir jetzt auch beim besten willen noch nicht vorstellen, dass ich einen 700 gr. prügel mit 900 gr. rolle und 300-500 gr. pilker den ganzen tag rauf und runterkurbeln kann.

haha, war ja schon beim dorschpilkern auf der ostsee kurz vom tennisarm.



Margaux schrieb:


> Generell würde ich allen, die Light-Tackle betreiben wollen empfehlen, auf eine -120g zurückzugreifen....
> 
> Grüße,
> Margaux



hallo margaux,

danke für deine umfassende antwort. es waren die erhofften dabei. ich war zwar noch nie in norwegen, hätte aber von allem was ich bis jetzt erfahren und gelesen habe in die gleiche richtung tendiert.

schöne grüsse

sepp



mad schrieb:


> servus sepp,
> 
> die zeit würde normal schon reichen wenn du vor ca. 3-4wochen die rute bestellt häst.




hä,hä,hä...

hätte ich mal vor 1 einhalb jahren mal ein bischen mehr über meine suppenschüssel gelinst, müsste ich jetzt nicht meine sportex sachen verticken und würde längst mit was g´scheitem fischen gehen.




mad schrieb:


> :c :c :c
> sogar meine geliebte wallerspinnrute ist weg, ich selber habe zur zeit keine einzige vhf spinnrute mehr, alles weg.



du armer,

das ist ja die reinste aufopferung




mad schrieb:


> kann dir meine harrison vt 10' 60-120gr geben zum fischen und mal testen. verkaufe die aber nicht, weil's die erste war die ich gebaut.



hey fantastisch,

ist dein altruismus noch zu überbieten? 

wie ist denn dein timetable für freitag den 16.03.?

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## fireline (8. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hi @all



sa-s schrieb:


> ist dein altruismus noch zu überbieten?
> wie ist denn dein timetable für freitag ?sepp



zefix,des mog i scho, das i in oller früah mitm lexikon und englisch translator |supergri erbern muss

mfg


----------



## Margaux (8. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sa-s schrieb:


> puh, kann mir jetzt auch beim besten willen noch nicht vorstellen, dass ich einen 700 gr. prügel mit 900 gr. rolle und 300-500 gr. pilker den ganzen tag rauf und runterkurbeln kann.


 
@Sepp
Furchtbare Vorstellung...|kopfkrat Ich hatte ja schon geschrieben, daß "Spinnen und Schleppen" auf dem Fjord einen "Mordsgaudi" macht (sagt Ihr Bayern doch so, oder...:m ). Es ist einfach klasse, am leicht*eren* Gerät schöne, normalgroße Seelachse, Pollacks, Dorsche etc. zu fangen.

Wenn Du in Norwegen, ohne einen Tennisarm zu bekommen, auf Großfisch gehen möchtest, verwende Naturködermontagen (hierzu kann ich Dir allerdings keine gesicherten Tipps geben... ). 



> hätte ich mal vor 1 einhalb jahren mal ein bischen mehr über meine suppenschüssel gelinst, müsste ich jetzt nicht meine sportex sachen verticken und würde längst mit was g´scheitem fischen gehen.


 
Geht mir absolut genauso!! Ich hatte vor zwei Jahren angefangen, mein Tackle konsequent von Quantität auf Qualität umzustellen und habe Harrison fast zu spät entdeckt. Nachdem mich die erste von Mad für mich gebaute Harrison derart überzeugt hatte, "mußte" ich so einige kaum gebrauchte oder auch neue Ruten anderer Marken wieder verkaufen (weil ich sie durch Harrisons ersetzt habe). Bis auf einige Spezialruten (Downrigger, Sbirolino) fische ich mittlerweile überwiegend Harrison.

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## maesox (8. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Jetzt hört doch mal auf!!!!!

Es gibt hier auch Leute,die hier beim lesen fast durchdrehen,da sie ohnehin schon genug leiden müssen,weil sie auf ihre erste Harrison von Mad warten müssen  :c :c :c ......

AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH...............




TL Matze


----------



## NorbertF (8. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> Jetzt hört doch mal auf!!!!!
> 
> Es gibt hier auch Leute,die hier beim lesen fast durchdrehen,da sie ohnehin schon genug leiden müssen,weil sie auf ihre erste Harrison von Mad warten müssen  :c :c :c ......
> 
> ...



dem möchte ich mich hiermit anschliessen. Ich träume schon feucht!


----------



## maesox (8. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Das ist echt schlimm und die schreiben hier von ihren Harrison Sammlungen!!!!#d  

|director: Nehmt mal n büschn Rücksicht gefälligst!!


----------



## maesox (8. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Weiß ja nicht wann Du Deine bekommst aber bei mir solls auf mitte April klappen. 

Dann schlag mer zurück,in dem Nobbe und ich nen 

*Harrisson-Jung-Fuchs-Thread* eröffnen:q :q


----------



## Margaux (8. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> Das ist echt schlimm und die schreiben hier von ihren Harrison Sammlungen!!!!#d
> 
> |director: Nehmt mal n büschn Rücksicht gefälligst!!


 
@maesox
@norbert

Entschuldigung...|wavey: bis zum Edersee-Treffen schreibe ich jetzt nichts mehr dazu, denn dann kann ich Euch meine komplette Harrison-Sammlung ja zeigen |muahah: 

Grüße ,

Margaux


----------



## maesox (8. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Dann ist der Inhalt Deiner fahrenden Wohnstube ja balt mehr wert,als die ganze Mühle :q !!??


----------



## Margaux (8. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> Dann ist der Inhalt Deiner fahrenden Wohnstube ja balt mehr wert,als die ganze Mühle :q !!??


 
|muahah: Könnte bald hinkommen, vor allem, wenn ich für den Edersee noch das ganze #g einpacke. So, jetzt höre ich aber auf damit |offtopic  . 

Ich begebe mich für das Wochenende auf den Ostseekutter zum Harrison-VHF -120/150g einweihen :vik: .

Bis nächste Woche und Grüße, 

Margaux


----------



## NorbertF (8. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hmpf.

Meine kommt auch ca. Mitte April rum meinte mad. Ich will ihn auch nicht hetzen, er kann sich alle Zeit lassen wie er will, das ist schon in Ordnung, ist ja ein Hobby.
Aber drauf freun tu ich mich schon


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> |So, jetzt höre ich aber auf damit |offtopic  .


Wenn ich richtig zähle haste jetzt 6 Stück? 

Eigentlich muß mad ja unbedingt im Mai zum Edersee kommen, um seine guten Werke mal alle wiederzusehen und vlt. auch mal zu fischen! :q :q


----------



## maesox (8. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Sechs Stück!!!!!!!......da soll meine Frau noch einmal sagen,ich sei bescheuert!!!!!!!!  


@Margaux

Du mußt echt der "Geprisene" sein !!!!


----------



## Margaux (8. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Eigentlich hatte ich mich ja schon ins Kutterwochenende verabschiedet...:



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wenn ich richtig zähle haste jetzt 6 Stück?


 
@AngelDet
Wenn man die Interceptor mitzählt, sind es gar 7  (und eine ist noch bestellt :g ). 



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich muß mad ja unbedingt im Mai zum Edersee kommen, um seine guten Werke mal alle wiederzusehen und vlt. auch mal zu fischen! :q :q


 
Der Ärmste tut mir echt Leid, "produziert" eine klasse VHF nach der anderen, und hat nun keine eigene mehr, unglaublich... |uhoh: Ein klarer Grund, daß Mad zum Edersee kommen MUß, um mal wieder in den Genuß des VHF-Angelns zu kommen  



			
				maesox schrieb:
			
		

> Sechs Stück!!!!!!!......da soll meine Frau noch einmal sagen,ich sei bescheuert!!!!!!!!


 
Sind nicht alle Harrison-Fans ein wenig... entrückt :vik: 

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Margaux (8. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> @Margaux
> 
> Du mußt echt der "Geprisene" sein !!!!


 
@maesox
Es wird hier unter den Harrison-Blank-Fans bestimmt viele andere geben, die auch mehrere Harrisons besitzen.

Wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe, habe ich meine komplette Angelausrüstung in den letzten beiden Jahren stark reduzierzt UND auf die bestmögliche Qualität umgestellt. Deshalb bin ich zu Harrison gekommen. Auch wenn hier vielleicht ein anderer Eindruck enststeht, so bin ich jemand, der gerne langfristig mit seinem Tackle angelt. Ich gewöhne mich gerne an Eigenschaften, an die Vor- und Nachteile etc. von meinen Ruten. Ich glaube, daß das den Fangerfolg mittelfristig steigern kann. 

Meine Harrisons sind ja alle zeimlich neu, zum Teil noch ungebraucht, so daß ich mich in das Harrison-Angeln quasi erst noch einarbeiten muß. Ist aber natürlich eine sehr schöne Einarbeitung, auf die ich mich super freue, und mit der ich morgen endlich anfange :k 

Grüße |wavey: ,

Margaux


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> (und eine ist noch bestellt :g ).


Nun mach's nichts so spannend, welche denn noch?

Auf jeden Fall sind meine 4 "Proberuten" bisher alles andere Typen als Deine, das erhöht die Auswahl beim vergleichen am Edersee schon mal.


----------



## NorbertF (8. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> @maesox
> Es wird hier unter den Harrison-Blank-Fans bestimmt viele andere geben, die auch mehrere Harrisons besitzen.



Das ist bei mir auch geplant....wenn mir meine "erste" denn zusagt.


----------



## maesox (8. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Das ist bei mir auch geplant....wenn mir meine "erste" denn zusagt.


 



So siehts bei mir auch aus!!! Bin schon dabei alles mögliche zu verkaufen!!!!


----------



## Margaux (8. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Nun mach's nichts so spannend, welche denn noch?


 
@AngelDet
Also diese 8. Harrison wäre zur Vervollständigung meines "Rutenprogramms" nicht unbedingt notwendig gewesen. Aber ich konnte einfach nicht umhin, mir eine der 10 "Steve-Harrison-Signature-Blanks" zu sichern :g. Zudem konnte ich das "Fehlen" einer VHF -75g. dadurch - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes - elegant lösen #6.



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Auf jeden Fall sind meine 4 "Proberuten" bisher alles andere Typen als Deine, das erhöht die Auswahl beim vergleichen schon mal.


 
...und ist außerdem ein weiterer Anreiz für Robert zum Harrison-Treffen am Edersee zu kommen |supergri .

Grüße,

Margaux


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hab mir mal von mad seine Blankliste gegriffen, die ein bischen editiert und umsortiert, und denn kann man ja mal die Besitzer alle eintragen, auf daß wir für den Edersee alle bescheid wissen was man anschauen kann, und vereinfacht übrigens auch die Diskussion und das Verständnis wenn man nachschauen kann, von welcher Rute genau wer jetzt eigentlich redet (ohne Aufbau+Ausführungsdetails):

*Harrison VHF (Very High Force) Spin:*

H. VHF Spin    9'   , 2,70 m, 05-20 g, (Prototyp) c.bl.? 
 - rainer1962

H. VHF Spin    7'6" , 2,30 m, 05-30 g, c.bl. 
 - Margaux, karpfenkuno 

H. VHF Spin    9'   , 2,70 m, 05-30 g, sw.gr.|c.bl.
 - burn77, NorbertF(b.), moped(b.)

H. VHF Spin    10'6", 3,20 m, 05-30 g, sw.gr.
 - Margaux, AngelDet(3,10m)

H. VHF Spin    9'   , 2,70 m, 15-45 g, sw.gr.|c.bl.
 - rainer1962, Margaux, karpfenkuno

H. VHF Spin    10'  , 3,05 m, 15-45 g, sw.gr.
 - AngelDet, KHof

H. VHF Spin    10'6", 3,20 m, 15-45 g, sw.gr.|c.bl.
 - Birger(3,10m)

H. VHF Spin    9'   , 2,70 m, 30-75 g, sw.gr.|c.bl.|c.bl.-S.H.
 - rainer1962, Bubbel2000, dosunny, karpfenkuno, Margaux(b.), Pikepauly(b.), gsegnet (b.), moped(b.)

H. VHF Spin    10'  , 3,05 m, 30-75 g, sw.gr.|c.bl.
 - AngelDet, maesox(b.)

H. VHF Spin    9'   , 2,70 m, 45-90 g, sw.gr.
 -

H. VHF Spin    9'   , 2,70 m, 60-120 g, sw.gr.|c.bl.
 -

H. VHF Spin    10'  , 3,05 m, 60-150 g, c.bl.
 - Margaux, freibadwirt

*Harrison Primeur VT (Velocity Taper) Spin:*

H. VT Spin     9'   , 2,70 m, 15-45 g, w.rt.
 -

H. VT Spin     10'  , 3,05 m, 15-45 g, w.rt.
 -

H. VT Spin     8'   , 2,40 m, 30-75 g, w.rt.
 -

H. VT Spin     9'   , 2,70 m, 30-75 g, w.rt.
 - Margaux(Multi)

H. VT Spin     10'  , 3,05 m, 30-75 g, w.rt.|br.rt
 - AngelDet

H. VT Spin     11'  , 3,35 m, 30-75 g, w.rt.
 -

H. VT Spin     9'   , 2,70 m, 60-120 g, w.rt.
 - Margaux(Multi)

H. VT Spin     10'  , 3,05 m, 60-120 g, w.rt.
 - mad (seine 1. und einzig verbliebene )

H. VT Spin     9'   , 2,70 m, 75-150 g, w.rt.
 -

*Harrison Interceptor Universal:*

H. Interceptor 9'   , 2,70 m, 5-20 g, w.rt.
 - Margaux

H. Interceptor 10'  , 3,05 m, 5-20 g, w.rt.
 -

H. Interceptor 10'6", 3,20 m, 5-20 g, w.rt.
 - 

sw.gr.=schwarz-grau/anthrazit, c.bl.=cobalt-blau, w.rt.=wein-rot, br.rt.=braun-rot, 
(b.) = bestellt, im Bau

Einfach mal so auf Verdacht und Gedächtnis, wer was ändern will - her damit ! :m

[Liste in editing!]


----------



## NorbertF (8. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

H. VHF Spin 9' , 2,70 m, 05-30 g
- Margaux

Die hab ich auch bestellt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hier nochmal die Längentabelle englisch<->metrisch, die 1.Spalte wird so z.B. von Harrison benutzt.


```
feet	feet	m
7'	7	2,13
7'6”	7,5	2,29
8'	8	2,44
8'6”	8,5	2,59
9'	9	2,74
9'6”	9,5	2,90
10'	10	3,05
10'2”	10,17	3,10
10'4”	10,33	3,15
10'6”	10,5	3,20
11'	11	3,35
11'6”	11,5	3,51
12'	12	3,66
```

1 inch(") = 2,54 cm 
1 feet(') = 12 inch(") = 30,48 cm
1/2 feet(') = 6 inch(") = 15,24 cm


----------



## Margaux (8. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@AngelDet
Super Idee mit der Tabelle #6 
Meine VT und VHF stimmen auch alle (nochmals #6). Die Interceptor habe ich allerdings in 2,70m (war zusammen mit der VT -75 meine erste Rute).

Die H. VHF Spin 9' , 2,70 m, 30-75 g "Steve-Harrison-Signature-Series" ist bestellt. 

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## sa-s (9. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> @Sepp
> Furchtbare Vorstellung...|kopfkrat Ich hatte ja schon geschrieben, daß "Spinnen und Schleppen" auf dem Fjord einen "Mordsgaudi" macht (sagt Ihr Bayern doch so, oder...:m ). Es ist einfach klasse, am leicht*eren* Gerät schöne, normalgroße Seelachse, Pollacks, Dorsche etc. zu fangen.
> 
> Wenn Du in Norwegen, ohne einen Tennisarm zu bekommen, auf Großfisch gehen möchtest, verwende Naturködermontagen (hierzu kann ich Dir allerdings keine gesicherten Tipps geben... ).
> ...




hallo margaux,

a mordsgaudi is immer was!

mein dad hat grad einige oktopussies mit blinklicht bestückt welche später noch mit heringsfetzen verfeinert den "lump am stecken tanzen" lassen sollen. :q 

ansonsten werde ich mich, so robert will und zeit hat, mal in die meisterschmiede begeben, is ja nur ein katzensprung von hier. dann kann ich zumindest mal die fundamente für eine schöne rutensammlung erweitern resp. aufbauen.

schönes wochenende beim rutentesten und natürlich dicke fische

sepp


----------



## mad (9. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> wie ist denn dein timetable für freitag den 16.03.?



servus sepp,

eine woche später wäre besser.
an den freitag bin ich leider nicht zuhaus.


----------



## Ranger (10. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Bietet Harrison, auch einen Blank zum Barsch fischen in der Länge 2,4m oder sollte es dann ein Tusk Blank sein, wie auf Mad´s HP gezeigt???


----------



## sa-s (10. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus sepp,
> 
> eine woche später wäre besser.
> an den freitag bin ich leider nicht zuhaus.




hallo robert,

das entscheidet sich hoffentlich anfang nächster woche,
dann rufe ich dich an.

schöne grüsse

sepp

ps.: trinkst du weissbier?


----------



## mad (10. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Ranger schrieb:


> Bietet Harrison, auch einen Blank zum Barsch fischen in der Länge 2,4m oder sollte es dann ein Tusk Blank sein, wie auf Mad´s HP gezeigt???



servus,

von harrison habe ich zb. in 2,30m vhf 5-30gr blank. ist aber keine schwabelrute.
von harrison kommt aber in den bereich sicher noch was.
ich laß mir gerade für den bereich vertikal, twitchen usw blanks anfertigen.#6


----------



## fritte (13. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Leute,

ich suche eine Spinnrute fürs Fließgewässer (Ruhr vieleicht mal Rhein). Wollte auf Barsch,Zander Hecht gehen.
Zum größten teil mit Spinner oder Wobbler.
Habe gehört, hier sind wohl die meisten Rutenbauer.
Ich selber habe a nicht die Zeit dazu, nutze meine Zeit lieber am Wasser, da ich als Koch, eher die Fische wieder verarbeite, noch die Traute habe eine selber zu bauen.
Habe bis jetzt erst von cmw gehört.
Viele meinten aber ich solle mich mal hier bei euch melden, da es best. vergleichbare Ruten zu kostengünstigeren Preisen gibt bzw. die Blanks teilweise besser seien als die bei cmw verwendeten.
Bitte um eure Mithilfe.


----------



## ivo (13. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo,

wenn du eine gute Rute suchst dann Ruf doch mal MAD an.

Auf der Website kannst du dich auch Informieren:

http://www.mads-rutenbau.de/

Ich hab selber eine Rute mir bauen lassen und zwei weitere Bestellt. Die Qualität ist super und die Rute wird nach eigenen Vorstellungen und wünschen  gebaut.
Ich kann MAD nur Weiterempfehlen!

Gruß  ivo


----------



## Margaux (17. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Aber wegen des "VHF-Fiebers" konnte ich nicht widerstehen, mir auch die *VHF 3,05 -120/150g* zuzulegen. Es wird sicherlich spannend, nächstes Wochenende mit ihr in den "*Dorschkutternahkampf*" zu treten.
> Grüße,
> Margaux



Hi all,

letzte Woche kam "just in time" vor der Abfahrt nach Travemünde noch die VHF 3,05 -120/150g von Mad ins Büro geliefert. Schnell ins Auto und ab. Als Beifahrer konnte ich mir die VHF erstmal genau anschauen und kann wie immer in höchsten Tönen vom feinen, sauberen Aufbau - wie von Mad gewohnt - schwärmen. Super und vielen Dank, Robert #6 . So konnte ich natürlich kaum die Ausfahrten abwarten. Zwei Tage waren wir mit der Peter-II auf der Ostsee, die recht unterschiedlich waren. Der erste Tag recht bewölkt, bei Windstärke 3-4, der zweite Tag sonnig, aber Wind in Stärken bis zu 6. Recht unterschiedliche Bedingungen also, die die VHF perfekt gemeistert hat. Ob feinfühlig mit 50g Gummifisch am ersten Tag oder "brachial" am zweiten Tag mit 120g Pilker - überhaupt kein Problem. Die Fänge hielten sich zwar in Grenzen, immerhin konnte sich die VHF bei einem schönen 3,2 kg Dorsch wenigstens etwas beweisen. Der Drill mit diesem feinfühligen Blank hat richtig Freude gemacht und gezeigt, daß noch richtig Reserven in der Rute stecken. Alles im allem eine perfekte Rute, auch für das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee.

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## sa-s (17. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hallo margaux,

herzlichen glückwunsch zum neuen baby. und dickes petri zum dorsch. schöne fotos hast du da gemacht und fürwahr eine sehr schöne rute hat dir der robert da gebaut. 

unglaublich wie dünn der blank ist und welches einsatzspektrum er bewältigt.

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## moped (17. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Servus,

je länger ich hier im Thread rumlese, desto ungeduldiger werde ich, was den Bau meiner Harrisons betrifft. Ich krieg nämlich auch bald welche (freu freu), und zwar:

vhf 5-30 2,70
vhf 30-75 2,70

Ich will auch endlich schreiben können, was das für geile Ruten sind und wie sich die Fische damit bändigen lassen!!!!

Voller Vorfreude,
Jürgen


----------



## sa-s (18. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hallo jürgen,

freu mich auch schon auf deine neuen stecken |supergri 

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## Bernhard* (18. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Und der Jürgen meint doch tatsächlich, dass nach den jetzt bestellten Ruten Schluss ist... |rolleyes


----------



## sa-s (18. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Und der Jürgen meint doch tatsächlich, dass nach den jetzt bestellten Ruten Schluss ist... |rolleyes



tja, wenn man noch jung ist glaubt man noch viel!|supergri 

sepp


----------



## KRALLE81 (19. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

habe mir eine 4 teilige harrison (spin) machen gelassen.
einmal angeln direct gebrochen |gr: |gr: |gr: 
kommt sowas bei harrison öfters vor  ?
mfg


----------



## Bernhard* (19. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



KRALLE81 schrieb:


> habe mir eine 4 teilige harrison (spin) machen gelassen.
> einmal angeln direct gebrochen |gr: |gr: |gr:
> kommt sowas bei harrison öfters vor  ?
> mfg



Welcher Blank war´s denn?
VHF, VT, Interceptor???


----------



## mad (19. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus kralle,

klar kommt das auch bei harrison mal vor, mir selber schon passiert.
darum ist es wichtig wie ist es zum bruch gekommen???
ich sag mal zu 90% von brüchen ist man selber schuld.
hast mit deinen rutenbauer schon darüber gesprochen, und was meint der dazu?


----------



## NorbertF (19. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Sagt mal: sieht das eigentlich hart lächerlich aus: eine blaue Harrison mit blauem Rollenhalter und ner Red Arc? Weil rot und blau is am Kasperl sei Frau,,,
Ich wollte mir ne 200er Arc auf die 30er Harrsion schrauben, bin aber grad am Zögern. Nicht dass es darauf ankäme, aber wenn man schon mit ordentlichem Gerät angelt...


----------



## maesox (19. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@NorbertF

Was soll dann ich sagen,Nobbe!!??? Neeeeeeein!!!!!!

Bei mir kommt ne weiße 4000er Stradic drauf!!!!  Und meine wird auch Cobalt Blau mit Blauen Rollenhalter!!!  


Soviel dazu.....:q 



TL Matze


----------



## NorbertF (19. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Nun hab ich 4 Wochen überlegt...ob Stradic oder Arc.
Aber die Stradic hat mir einfach ne zu krasse Übersetzung. 
Weiss ist doch neutral, das geht sicher :=)
Naja vielleicht siehts ja sogar gut aus


----------



## maesox (19. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Also  ich fischte davor ne 2500er Melissa von Spro aber meine jetztige Stradic macht nen Top Job !!!!! Die spann ich auf meine neue  Harrison ...egal was es noch so alles gibt


----------



## Margaux (19. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Sagt mal: sieht das eigentlich hart lächerlich aus: eine blaue Harrison mit blauem Rollenhalter und ner Red Arc?


 
Norbert,
an den wunderschönen blauen Rollenhalter eine rote Rolle... |kopfkrat ... mein Ding wär's nicht. Ich hatte Glück im Unglück, die VHF -30 3,20m konnte ich "nur" in anthrazit bekommen, da paßt meine Red Arc 3000 wunderbar zu. Sonst paßt noch silber und weiß gut zu dem blau, aber perfekt ist natürlich eine blaue Rolle  

Viel Spaß beim Grübeln #h 

Margaux


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Sagt mal: sieht das eigentlich hart lächerlich aus: eine blaue Harrison mit blauem Rollenhalter und ner Red Arc? Weil rot und blau is am Kasperl sei Frau,,,


naja, die beißen sich ein wenig, wer denn schöner ist!  #c Die Rute verliert dadurch.

Also lieber eine silberne BlueArc (9000=RedArc) oder die Zauber paßt auch gut, siehe Bild von Margaux oben (allerdings nicht so gut zu dem hellblauen Rollenhalter ).
Die silberne BlueArc sieht sogar viel besser dran aus #6 als irgend eine weiße Rolle oder so  
An die dicken blauen VHFs ab der 75er gehört meiner Meinung nach idealerweise eine silberne Blue Arc 8400 oder Ryobi Applause 4000, das funzt optimal was die Technik betrifft (10kg Linepower Gerät) und gibt einen schönen Kontrast (blau-getöntes Silber der BlueArcs).


----------



## maesox (19. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Kann mir die Cobalt Blaue auch gut mit der weißen Stradic vorstellen und wenn Meister @Margaux auch noch der gleichen Meinung ist,bin ich beruhigt


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Ich hatte Glück im Unglück, die VHF -30 3,20m konnte ich "nur" in anthrazit bekommen, da paßt meine Red Arc 3000 wunderbar zu.


Das ist in der Tat ein Vorteil und viel einfacher, Red-Arc am anthrazit-farbenen Blank, mit ruby = rubinroter Wickung. Bin aber gerade dabei das auch nochmal optisch zu steigern, der letzte Kick fehlte bisher noch.


----------



## maesox (19. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

aber alles in Blau ist doch auch langweilig. Dann streich ich mir den Kork am besten auch noch blau an|rolleyes


----------



## Margaux (19. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Also lieber eine silberne BlueArc (9000=RedArc) oder die Zauber paßt auch gut, siehe Bild von Margaux oben (*allerdings nicht so gut zu dem hellblauen Rollenhalter* ).


 
@AngelDet,
das stimmt leider... trotzdem gebe ich DIESE Zauber nie wieder ab - kann man die nicht umlackieren :g 

Grüße,

Margaux


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> @AngelDet,
> das stimmt leider... trotzdem gebe ich DIESE Zauber nie wieder ab - kann man die nicht umlackieren :g


Ich habe da letztens schon die ziemlich gut passende Farbdose in der Hand gehabt   (OBI), ca. 2mal 7,99 EUR, für Farbspray und Klarlack (für die 2.Schicht), da ginge dann schon was, die Farbe ist dunkelblau mit einem Hauch gen violett, also sehr gut zu dem Blank passend, wahrscheinlich noch eine Spur besser als die Daiwa Caldia, die von der Farbpassung mit ihrem schwarz-dunkelblau auch sehr ordentlich mit dem blauen Blank harmoniert. 

Wenn ich ab Mai wieder Zeit haben sollte, dann baue ich mal ein Spraygerüst für die 3 lackierten Rollenteile und sag Dir bescheid ... 

Und (dezente #6) Konstraste gibts noch genug, die Aluteile halt, der Rollenhalter und vor allem die Ringbindungen, da kann man noch richtig Augenmusik :k rein bringen.

Zuviel bunt sieht aus wie ein Papagei, wirkt jedenfalls nicht edel. Mal die kobaltblaue Blankfarbe genommen, dann das hellblaue Metallic von den Ringen und auch dem Alurollenhalter, die Ringrahmen sind dunkelgrau, da hat man schon einige Farben vorgegeben wo man eher verschlimmbessern als einfach so noch mehr herauszuholen. Meine Frau hat die Rutenblankfarbe+blaue Ringe als "sehr schön" deklariert, und sie ist da sehr kompetent. Schade daß mad in der Farbe die lange 5-30 VHF bisher nicht hat, das wäre dann ihre. Die schwarz-rote ist aber auch sehr gefällig für höhere Design-Ansprüche.


----------



## Margaux (19. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> aber alles in Blau ist doch auch langweilig


 
@maesox
Auch das stimmt, vor allem muß das Blau der Rolle auch zu dem Blau des Blanks passen. Unter Umständen kann dann eine weiße oder silberne Rolle besser passen.

Grüße,

Margaux


----------



## NorbertF (19. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hmpf :/


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Margaux
Die Zauber dürfte sogar schon genau die richtige Grundierung mit ihrer Farbe haben, könnte mit dünn blau drüber sehr schön aussehen, muß man nur halbswegs gleichmäßig hinbekommen. Die richtigen Untergrundeffekte bekommt man nur so hin und es ist schon ein Unterschied, auf was für eine Farbschicht man aufbauen würde.

Wenn sich denn mal was tun würde mit den neuen in Japan gesichteten Rollen/Farben ...


----------



## Margaux (19. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich habe da letztens schon die ziemlich gut passende Farbdose in der Hand gehabt   (OBI), ca. 2mal 7,99 EUR, für Farbspray und Klarlack (für die 2.Schicht), da ginge dann schon was, die Farbe ist dunkelblau mit einem Hauch gen violett, also sehr gut zu dem Blank passen... Wenn ich ab Mai wieder Zeit haben sollte, dann baue ich mal ein Spraygerüst für die 3 lackierten Rollenteile und sag Dir bescheid ...


 
@AngelDet
Das mit dem Umlackieren hatte ich eigentlich eher als Spaß gemeint, aber diesbezüglich natürlich die Rechnung ohne Dich gemacht  :m . Ich bin ja auch so optisch mit der Zauber recht zufrieden... 

Danke und Grüße,

Margaux


----------



## maesox (19. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ist schon wichtig! Das Auge Angelt,bei mir ist es jedenfalls so,auch ein wenig mit#c .

Jetzt muß ich aber erstmal meinen "Zauberstab" bekommen! 

Ich red hier mit und hab noch nicht mal meine Rute...Skandaaaal!|rolleyes |rolleyes


----------



## Margaux (19. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wenn sich denn mal was tun würde mit den neuen in Japan gesichteten Rollen/Farben ...


 
@AngelDet
Genau darauf warten wir ja schon länger... #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Jo  hab sowas (=neue Farbe auf Rollen) früher schon ein paar mal gemacht, ein sehr frühes Anfangsexperiment mit Revellfarbe in leuchtend-Grünmetallic war sogar ein echter (einmaliger) Hingucker. Die Tarnfarben- und Bunt-weg-Phase war viel länger, jetzt könnte ja man was richtig edles her. 

Die recht kleine Rolle macht es sogar ziemlich einfach, da man die Gehäuseteile und eben den Rotor in ein ordentliches Marmeladenglas mit Waschbenzin oder Verdünner schmeissen könnte und damit die elendste Vorarbeit schon mal schnell und professionell erledigen könnte.

Aber um sich darin nicht verlieren zu wollen: Das ist Bastel- und Experimentierbereich, für die kobaltblauen Blanks aber irgendwie überfällig.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



KRALLE81 schrieb:


> habe mir eine 4 teilige harrison (spin) machen gelassen.


Das war ja kein gängiger Blank der hier besprochenen, oder hat sich der Rutenbauer an dem Zerschneiden eines 2tlg.-Blanks mit Verzapfung versucht?
Für mich wäre dann klar, wer da geschlunzt hat.



> einmal angeln direct gebrochen |gr: |gr: |gr:
> kommt sowas bei harrison öfters vor  ?


Man muß mal 2 Sachen unterscheiden: 
1. Bruch durch Mißhandlung (oder Unfall) oder 
2. Bruch beim Fisch/Anschlag/Drill. 

Mißhandlungen kann z.B. ein VHF- (und auch VT) Blank weniger ab als irgendeine sehr weiche Peitsche mit viel Glasfaser drin. Eine Ugly Stik, eine Balzer Magna MX5 oder Magna Magic kann ich viel mehr schreddeln und treten, ohne daß da was passiert. Im Verhältnis dazu ist die VHF mehr wie ein rohes Ei zu behandeln, tue ich auch so, denn z.B. der harte Schlag an einen Fichtenast klingt schon sehr glashart und nicht so wiederholungswert. #t
Kohlefaser hat da nun mal ihre spezifischen chemischen und physikalischen Gesetze, und High-Modul-Kohlefaser heißt nicht so, weil sie sehr gummi-elastisch wäre. :g

Beim Angeln mit Fisch oder auch reguläre Hänger ähnlich wie Fisch (Baumspitze im Schlamm, bewegend wie ein dicker Esox, über 2mx2m, gelandet :vik kann ich der VHF aber eine überragende Resistenz bescheinigen, da haut es manch andere Ruten weit eher aus den Latschen, die Kraft und Stabilität bezüglich regulärer Krafteinwirkung (=wie für die Rute eben geplant, über Schnur senkrecht zur Rutenachse) ist 1a und sensationell ! #6


----------



## rainer1962 (19. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> Ist schon wichtig! Das Auge Angelt,bei mir ist es jedenfalls so,auch ein wenig mit#c .
> 
> Jetzt muß ich aber erstmal meinen "Zauberstab" bekommen!
> 
> Ich red hier mit und hab noch nicht mal meine Rute...Skandaaaal!|rolleyes |rolleyes


 

hast vollkommen recht 
auf meinen blauen Harrisons werkeln div. Stellas und Daiwa Steez Exist 
nicht nur was das Handling betrifft sondern auch für die Augen ein Genuss#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> auf meinen blauen Harrisons werkeln div. Stellas und Daiwa Steez Exist


Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, das das für diverse steht?   das greift ja was um sich ...


----------



## maesox (19. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Wenn mich meine Frau wieder alles heißt,weil ich so viel Geld für "diverse" Angelsachen ausgebe,schick ich sie mal kurz hier im Harrison Thread vorbei!! 

Dann soll sie sich mal die postings von @rainer1962 oder @Margaux anschauen,wenn sie über Ihre "dezente Harrison-Sammlungen" mit dazugehörigem "Material"schreiben!!   



TL Matze


----------



## Margaux (19. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> Wenn mich meine Frau wieder alles heißt,weil ich so viel Geld für "diverse" Angelsachen ausgebe,schick ich sie mal kurz hier im Harrison Thread vorbei!!
> 
> Dann soll sie sich mal die postings von @rainer1962 oder @Margaux anschauen,wenn sie über Ihre "*dezente Harrison-Sammlungen*" mit dazugehörigem "Material"schreiben!!
> TL Matze


 
|muahah: 



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, das das für diverse steht?  *das greift ja was um sich* ...


... genannt Harrison(-VHF)-Virus... 

Grüße #h ,

Margaux


----------



## rainer1962 (19. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

div=diverse Stellas und Exist, ja Det überlege gerade mir die http://www.plat.co.jp/english/daiwa/salt_reel/BRANZINO3000/BRA3000.htm
zu holen, scheint auch net schlecht zu sein  gibts blos noch net scheint erst im April lieferbar zu sein#6


----------



## maesox (19. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

UUUUUUIIIIIIII!!!!!! Rainer,die sieht klasse aus!!! Macht nen prima Eindruck!!!!

Was kost das Dingens???



Gruß Matze


----------



## KRALLE81 (19. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hab mal nachgeschaut ...kann nirgens finden wo der name meines harrison blanks steht...kann man das erkennen was es für einer ist.....

er ist 4 teilig, 275 lang, nicht allzu hart, keine besondere farbe
mfg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> UUUUUUIIIIIIII!!!!!! Rainer,die sieht klasse aus!!! Macht nen prima Eindruck!!!!


Jau, das ist mal was von klasse auf den Bildern #6 Messinggroßrad :k und dezente schwarze Spule (mein alter Tarnfavour ).


----------



## maesox (19. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@AngelDet

..hör mir auf,da wird´s mir ja schwindelig!!!!|rolleyes  


....haben...haben...haben.....haben......haben.....haben.....!!!
|laola:


----------



## mad (19. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus,

@rainer,
dann sind wir schon zu zweit die auf diese rolle warten.#h 
http://img479.*ih.us/img479/9052/sarembr3000p011mn0.jpg
sollte ich es heuer mal schaffen mir auch eine rute zu bauen dann kommt die rolle auf den "Steve Harrison" blank:vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> @rainer,
> dann sind wir schon zu zweit die auf diese rolle warten.#h
> ...


 


Was ist das für einer? #c 
Bitte um Aufklärung.:m 


Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## rainer1962 (19. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> @rainer,
> dann sind wir schon zu zweit die auf diese rolle warten.#h
> ...


 

genau für DIESEN Blank hab ich sie auch geplant....das wird meine "Sonntagscombo" die ich dann wirklich nicht permanent im Gebrauch habe somndern die nur bei wirklichem "Lustgefühl" und idealen Bedingungen gefischt wird


@Maessox...
73500 Yen sind ca:  470€


----------



## rainer1962 (19. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ein vom Hersteller (Steve Harrison)VHF handsignierter


----------



## squirell (19. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Rainer,

kannst Du einen bestimmten Tackledealer für den Überseebezug empfehlen?

Möchte mir nach meiner Infinity Q noch eine Daiwa gönnen.

Gruß 
Carsten


----------



## mad (19. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



j. Breithardt schrieb:


> Was ist das für einer? #c
> Bitte um Aufklärung.:m
> Gruß
> j.Breithardt |wavey:



servus,

wie rainer schon geschrieben hat, der "Steve Harrison" blank ist ein vhf 9' 30-75gr blank in cobalt blau. habe vom chef persönlich 10 blanks bekommen die von ihm signiert sind.
http://img119.*ih.us/img119/5334/steveharrison1cn3.jpg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> genau für DIESEN Blank hab ich sie auch geplant....das wird meine "Sonntagscombo" die ich dann wirklich nicht permanent im Gebrauch habe somndern die nur bei wirklichem "Lustgefühl" und idealen Bedingungen gefischt wird


Dann aber nur stilecht mit Hut und im schwarzen Sonntagsanzug mit kobaltblauer Fliege (um den Hals, nicht am Vorfach ), sonst macht das ja nicht so recht was her! :g   :q


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> wie rainer schon geschrieben hat, der "Steve Harrison" blank ist ein vhf 9' 30-75gr blank in cobalt blau. habe vom chef persönlich 10 blanks bekommen die von ihm signiert sind.
> http://img119.*ih.us/img119/5334/steveharrison1cn3.jpg


 



 Danke #6 


 Gruß

 j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## maesox (20. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@rainer1962



*470€*   ;+ ;+ ;+ |sagnix ...hat jemand nen Nebenjob für mich|rolleyes


----------



## Bernhard* (20. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> @rainer1962
> 
> 
> 
> *470€* ;+ ;+ ;+ |sagnix ...hat jemand nen Nebenjob für mich|rolleyes


 
Rutenpolierer bei Rainer?
Wär aber ein Ganztagsjob! :q


----------



## maesox (20. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Rutenpolierer bei Rainer?
> Wär aber ein Ganztagsjob! :q


 



|muahah: |muahah: ......ich wär da glaub nicht der Schnellste!! Würde aus dem "Glotzen" nimmer raus kommen!! Ohne mich ist Robert bestimmt schneller !!


----------



## Margaux (20. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Rutenpolierer bei Rainer?
> Wär aber ein Ganztagsjob! :q


 
Ein zweiter Ganztagsjob bei Rainer könnte wohl noch ein Wartungsmonteur für japanische Importangelrollen sein... |muahah: 

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## maesox (20. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Ein zweiter Ganztagsjob bei Rainer könnte wohl noch ein Wartungsmonteur für japanische Importangelrollen sein... |muahah:
> 
> Grüße,
> Margaux


 




.......Da kann man leicht zum "Straftäter" werden!!!!


----------



## Margaux (20. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> .......Da kann man leicht zum "Straftäter" werden!!!!


 
@maesox
Das könnte bei Rainer schwierig werden, ich glaube, da streifen ein paar "Wachhunde" herum...


----------



## Bernhard* (20. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> @maesox
> Das könnte bei Rainer schwierig werden, ich glaube, das streifen ein paar "Wachhunde" herum...


 
Glaube aber kaum, dass die annähernd so "bissig" sind wie der Rainer! :m


----------



## maesox (20. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Das müßt Ihr Euch mal bildlich vorstellen!!!!|muahah: 

Der Rainer mit Stachelhalsband an ner Kette vor der Werkstatt von Robert !!:q :q :q :q   

Da könnte nichts passieren!!!!!#6


----------



## mad (20. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



KRALLE81 schrieb:


> hab mal nachgeschaut ...kann nirgens finden wo der name meines harrison blanks steht...kann man das erkennen was es für einer ist.....
> 
> er ist 4 teilig, 275 lang, nicht allzu hart, keine besondere farbe
> mfg



servus,

auf einen harrison blank steht normal auch nichts drauf, genauso auf viele anderen blanks.
kannst du mal ein paar fotos von der rute machen und auch wo genau diese gebrochen ist.
mit der info die du bis jetzt gegeben hast kommen wir nicht weiter.|wavey: 
weil 4 teilig normal nicht harrison ist, oder eine sonderanfertigung|kopfkrat 
ich persönlich glaube schon fast das du einen fliegenruten blank hast der zur spinnrute vergewaltigt wurde.
woher hast die rute und schon mal über deinen bruch darüber gesprochen, kannst mir auch eine pn schreiben.


----------



## rainer1962 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> @rainer1962
> 
> 
> 
> *470€* ;+ ;+ ;+ |sagnix ...hat jemand nen Nebenjob für mich|rolleyes


 

was kostet bei uns ne Stella oder einfach nur ne Certate??????!!!!!!


----------



## rainer1962 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



squirell schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer,
> 
> kannst Du einen bestimmten Tackledealer für den Überseebezug empfehlen?
> 
> ...


 
ich betelle seit es Ginrin bei Ebay nicht mehr gibt, bei Plat, Börnie hat da auch diesen Lieferanten http://www.bass.jp/
da musst du aber Börnie fragen wie die sind


----------



## maesox (20. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> was kostet bei uns ne Stella oder einfach nur ne Certate??????!!!!!!


 



rainer1962

Ist schon richtig Rainer!!! 

Fische deshalb ja auch "nur" ne 4000er Stradic#c


----------



## Margaux (20. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> was kostet bei uns ne Stella oder einfach nur ne Certate??????!!!!!!


 
@Rainer,
klar ist in etwa dieselbe (Preis-)Liga. Aber nicht alle haben genügend Geld, um sich eine oder gar mehrere dieser Rollen kaufen zu können - und bräuchten hierzu halt einen Zusatzverdienst. 

Grüße #h,
Margaux


----------



## Mr. Sprock (20. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Herr Harrison wollte doch letztes Frühjahr schon eine vierteilige Spinnrutenserie vorstellen. Daraus ist scheinbar nichts geworden, denn sonst hätten die Weiterverkäufer die Blanks im Programm. Somit ist es bestimmt keine Serienrute, die da gebrochen ist. Kommt bei der Fa. auch recht selten vor, zumindest sind mir fast keine Brüche bekannt, die bei normalem Einsatz passiert sind.
Vielleicht handelt es sich auch um den Blank eine Posenrute. Die gibt es auch vierteilig, aber eigentlich nicht als Blank.
Die Posenruten von Harrison werden ja in Deutschland auch als Spinnrute feilgeboten und heißen hier „Interceptor“.
Wer ne vierteilige von Harrison entwickelte Spinnrute haben möchte, sollte mal nach Ruten eines bekannten Meerbarschanglers suchen. Dort bekommt er so eine Rute zu einem günstigen Preis. Die Rute hat natürlich zu diesem Preis keine Fuji Ringe, aber der Blank und auch die Ringe haben sich nach nur 2 Jahren x-fach bewährt, auch im Salzwasser. Ein Allroundspinnrute für den Koffer halt. Hier bezahlt man den Preis schon für einen Blank beim Weiterverkäufer.


----------



## Bernhard* (20. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> @Rainer,
> klar ist in etwa dieselbe (Preis-)Liga. Aber nicht alle haben genügend Geld, um sich eine oder gar mehrere dieser Rollen kaufen zu können - und bräuchten hierzu halt einen Zusatzverdienst.
> 
> Grüße #h,
> Margaux


 
Bei manchen würde es ja schon genügen, wenn man die eine oder andere Rute weglässt und die verbleibenden dafür mit qualitativ gleichwertigen Rollen bestücken würde....

...aber das Thema Ferrari mit 165er Reifen hatten wir ja schonmal...|rolleyes


----------



## rainer1962 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Leute ist mir schon klar dass sich nicht jeder eine Rolle in dieser preisklasse leisten kann/will so ists halt aber auch mit allem anderen auch. ich wollte halt auch nur mal verdeutlichen was ne Certate hier kostet und wie "günstig" man diese bzw. getunte Versionen in Übersee bekommt.
Es ist auch so dass wir eh die letzten sind , die Neuerungen auf den markt bekommen (wenn überhaupt) die 2007er Stella kommt bei uns frühestens 2008 auf den Markt. Die japaner werfen jetzt zu günstigpreisen die Stellas raus für die wir hier noch weit über 400€ hinblättern. Ich bin der Meinung dass sich da die hersteller mal schleunigst umstellen müssen, sonst ists bei unseren Händlern nämlich echt bald Zappenduster. Der Service ist nämlich auch KEIN Vorteil mehr im gegenteil....eine gelbe Ashura eine Stella von mir sind schon fast 9 Monate !!!!!!!!!! unterwegs (Reklamation), das hätte in Japan nicht länger dauern können. Die Welt im Zeitalters des WWW gehört uns, ich kaufe quasi beim nachbarn in Japan ein! Ist zwar Off Topic aber durchaus diskussionswürdig. ich als Händler käme mir verarscht vor wenn ich nur ältere Modelle und downgrade-versionen bekommen würde...


----------



## NorbertF (20. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Beim Händler kann man wirklich kaum einkaufen. Man zahlt das doppelte vom Preis für ne alte Version. Standard.

Ich hab Verständnis für Leute die sich ne 500 Euro Rolle kaufen. Warum nicht. Ich könnte auch, aber ists mir nicht wert. 
Jeder wie er will...ich kauf z.B. dauernd feiste Autos, auch total unvernünftig und furchtbar viele Köder. Für Rollen hab ich irgendwie kein Faible. Vernünftiges Arbeitsgerät reicht, so um 100 Euro rum. Da ists mir auch egal wenn ich eine schrotte.


----------



## Margaux (20. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Bei manchen würde es ja schon genügen, wenn man die eine oder andere Rute weglässt und die verbleibenden dafür mit qualitativ gleichwertigen Rollen bestücken würde....
> 
> ...aber das Thema Ferrari mit 165er Reifen hatten wir ja schonmal...|rolleyes


 
@burn
Danke für den dezenten Hinweis, aber mich hatte ich gar nicht gemeint. Ich könnte mir schon noch die ein oder andere Importrolle leisten, wenn ich denn wollte...

...aber das Thema Preis-Leistung hatten wir ja auch schon mal...#h 

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## maesox (20. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ist schon so!! Hab das vorhin auch nicht falsch verstanden!|rolleyes  Weiß schon wie`s gemeint war.Träum dann eben von der Rolle und Träume sind wichtig!!#h 

Da geht unseren Händlern schon ne Menge durch die Lappen!
Das fängt schon bei Kleinigkeiten an und hört bei Ruten usw auf!!

Aber genug jetzt,hier geht`s ja schließlich um unsere geliebten Harris Ruten 


maesox


----------



## Bernhard* (20. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> @burn
> Danke für den dezenten Hinweis, aber mich hatte ich gar nicht gemeint. Ich könnte mir schon noch die ein oder andere Importrolle leisten, wenn ich denn wollte...
> 
> ...aber das Thema Preis-Leistung hatten wir ja auch schon mal...#h
> ...


 
War nicht böse gemeint und war auf niemand speziellen gemünzt!! 



maesox schrieb:


> ...Aber genug jetzt,hier geht`s ja schließlich um unsere geliebten Harris Ruten
> 
> 
> maesox


 
Seit wann sind "Rollen für Harrison-Ruten" off-topic?


----------



## maesox (20. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@burn77



.......auch wieder wahr!!!!!!|rolleyes |rolleyes


----------



## Bernhard* (20. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> @burn77
> 
> 
> 
> .......auch wieder wahr!!!!!!|rolleyes |rolleyes


 
Genau!
Und wie oft wird rumdiskutiert welche Rollenfarbe zum Blank passt....das find ich wieder blöd! :q

Nicht gut gefärbte, sondern gut gelagerte Rollen laufen gut! :q


----------



## NorbertF (20. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

drum hab ich jetzt auch trotzdem die Red Arc bestellt. Weil du Recht hast. Man muss das fischen was sich gut fischt, was man mag, egal wie es aussieht.


----------



## maesox (20. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ist schon korrekt aber das Auge angelt trotzdem mit und zum glück gibts heute so viele wirklich gute Rollen in verschiedenen Farben,die man auch zB.an eine Cobalt Blaue Harrison spannen kann 

Gut ist auch,daß Geschmäcker verschieden sind#6


----------



## rainer1962 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

#6 jep und da http://www.ginrinpeche.com/product_...d/243?osCsid=3a25d99265c93fcb05975944a8f24141 
hat man was fürs Auge und Qualität:
und ist incl. shipping, Zoll, MWST um ca 100-150€ (je nach BRD-Shop) billiger als bei uns#6 
bzw. man bekommt die Neuen Japan Modelle zum gleichen Preis wie die Alten Modelle bei uns, das betrifft nicht nur die Hochpreisigen Rollen#6


----------



## mad (20. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus,

finde auch und jeder weiß selber was und wieviel geld er in sein hobby steckt.
ist das gleiche doch mit der alten lieben blechpeitsche, die wird noch immer fleißig gekauft und kostet das doppelte einer normalen harrison.
aber eins wird gerne vergessen,
bei einer rute oder rolle die mal paar hundert euro kostet wird gerne und lange überlegt aber was ist mit den wobbler, gufis, jerks usw?
glaube wenn hier einige überlegen wieviel geld an köder ausgegeben wird die oft nicht mal gefischt werden, da würde man paar sehr teuere rollen oder ruten dafür bekommen.
(gell Börnie)|wavey: 
ich selber habe sicher in der letzten zeit für jerks, wobbler usw kohle ausgegeben dafür hätte ich 2 solche rollen bekommen.:vik:


----------



## jerkfreak (20. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Da muss ich Mad vollkommen recht geben! Da liegen zig Köder in meinen diversen Spintaschen, die noch nie ein Gewässer von unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche gesehn haben, bzw noch netmal die Köderschachtel, in der sie liegen verlassen haben...! Aber haben MUSS man sie immer alle!!!

Da gäb es einige feine Ruten oder Rollen für...!

Bin auch mal gespannt, wie sich der -150g VT-Blank dann am Po auf Waller gibt...!?


----------



## Bernhard* (20. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> ....
> glaube wenn hier einige überlegen wieviel geld an köder ausgegeben wird die oft nicht mal gefischt werden, da würde man paar sehr teuere rollen oder ruten dafür bekommen.
> (gell Börnie)|wavey:
> ich selber habe sicher in der letzten zeit für jerks, wobbler usw kohle ausgegeben dafür hätte ich 2 solche rollen bekommen.:vik:



Stimmt, wer im Glashaus sitzt, soll nicht mit Castaics werfen, gell Robert!! 

Die Certates, Chronarch und Alphas wurden aber trotz Kisten von Japan-Wobblern bekauft! :g


----------



## NorbertF (20. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

das stimmt. Teilweise kauf ich mehrmals die Woche Köder und nie grad wenig


----------



## rainer1962 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

tja so isses nun mal mit uns Jägern und Sammlern


----------



## knutemann (20. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> Ist schon korrekt aber das Auge angelt trotzdem mit und zum glück gibts heute so viele wirklich gute Rollen in verschiedenen Farben,die man auch zB.an eine Cobalt Blaue Harrison spannen kann
> 
> Gut ist auch,daß Geschmäcker verschieden sind#6


Jepp
Hab Sohnemann auch son kobaltblauen Stecken:l(will ich auch haben) 3,20 m VHF 15-45 g, mit blauen Ringen und blaueme Rollenhalter zum 18. Burzeltach geschenkt. Darauf hat er ne 4000 Stella. Sieht nur geil aus und hat eine phantastische Balance:k
Musste sich der Vater letztes Wochenende gleich mal ausleihen und hat damit im Angelparadies Herrhausen auch eine 4-5 kg Forelle gezogen.
Warum hab ich nicht so einen Papa gehabt#c|rolleyes


----------



## squirell (20. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Rainer,

danke für die Info.
´


----------



## jerkfreak (20. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hm und warum hab ich net auch so nen Papa...!?

Vllt weil der fürs Angeln net viel übrig hat...! Is a besser, das der nix davon weiß, das ich mir überhaupt so ne Rute bestellt hab...! *g*


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



knutemann schrieb:


> Warum hab ich nicht so einen Papa gehabt#c|rolleyes


Mal anders herum gefragt: Wer hat denn so einen #6, außer gerade Dein ausgewachsener Sprößling? |kopfkrat :m 

Ich bin ja nur froh, daß ich meinen Vater und meine Mutter im zarten Alter von damals über 60 noch stark zum Angeln (re)animieren und anstiften konnte, das ist sogar ein Selbstläufer geworden, und wenigstens ein gescheites Thema neben Verwandschaftsgeburtstagen und so'n Zeug. 
Allerdings ist er bisher immer noch ein Kandidat für Harrison-lieber-nicht, auch solche gibts und somit gehören die hierher, denn da würde in einer jeden Urlaubsangelwoche Kleinholz draus. War echt ein Jammer, was ich da an gesammelten Überbleibseln so alles wiederfand. Draufsetzen und andere Zärtlichkeiten im Boot halten aber nur wenige Ruten aus, und daher fischt er jetzt seit letzter Saison unfallfrei 2 Ugly-Stiks. Bin nur mal gespannt, was ihm irgendwann an Unterschied zu einer VHF in der Hand einfallen wird.    Im unzerbrechlichen Alutransportrohr oder -koffer gehts dann irgendwann vlt. mal, auch ein ganz wichtiges Thema was zu diesen (Lieblings-) Ruten gehört.


----------



## mad (20. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Stimmt, wer im Glashaus sitzt, soll nicht mit Castaics werfen, gell Robert!!



hab schon wieder welche bekommen für schweden, nicht das die mir dort ausgehen.:vik: 
bei der letzten bestellung fragten die nach ob ich ein großhändler bin.:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Bei mir wachsen diese Gummifischlis irgendwie auch schneller aus dem Postauto nach, also ich die fangen könnte oder kann, und in durchaus fangfähigen Größen. Kann man ja bald mal ein Fangfoto :q von machen, besonders wenn man gerade zuwenig zum wirklichen fischen kommt. 

Kunstköderkaufersatzbefriedigungsjagdtrieb oder so #c


----------



## Bernhard* (21. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> hab schon wieder welche bekommen für schweden, nicht das die mir dort ausgehen.:vik:
> bei der letzten bestellung fragten die nach ob ich ein großhändler bin.:q


 
Du verkauft nicht im grossen Stil, sondern reisst im grossen Stil ab!  ....bzw. lässt Dir im grossen Stil den Schwanz abbeissen... |rolleyes


----------



## NorbertF (21. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

tatütata?


----------



## Bernhard* (21. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> tatütata?


 
Hä, bei uns ist doch keiner bei der Feuerwehr...


----------



## Margaux (21. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> tja so isses nun mal mit uns Jägern und Sammlern


 
Genau, und bei alle dem haben trotzdem die einen besondere Vorlieben für Rollen (burn ...), die einen für Gummiköder (mad ...) und die anderen halt für Ruten (Margaux ...) - und das gibt dann immer wieder schöne Diskussionen hier im Harrison-Thread  

Guten Morgen an alle,
Margaux


----------



## maesox (21. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Da kannst einfach nicht genug von haben !!!!!!! 

Ich wünschte,ich hätte mir nie eine Castaic Platinum gekauft!!Das ist ne Sucht!!

Bei der Harrison die mir Robert im April liefern wird ( ich hoff`s mal ) befürchte ich noch schlimmerers!!!!!

Meiner Frau sag ich da gar nicht`s,ist besser so|rolleyes !!!!!


maesox


----------



## Margaux (21. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> Meiner Frau sag ich da gar nicht`s,ist besser so|rolleyes !!!!!


 
Ich denke mal, das wäre einen extra (Geheim-) Thread wert. 
                      |muahah: 
Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> ...Das ist ne Sucht!!
> Bei der Harrison die mir Robert im April liefern wird ( ich hoff`s mal ) befürchte ich noch schlimmerers!!!!!


Alle Anzeichen (Vorgeschichte,Suchterfahrungen,Hechtangler) und Sterne stehen dafür, daß Du auch ein schwerer unheilbarer Kandidat für HEVCOS wirst! :g :q


----------



## maesox (21. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@AngelDet



*"wirst"??????.....*glaube daß es schon lange zu spät ist!! Bin schon am schauen,welche meine nächste Harrison wird,dabei hab ich noch nicht mal meine erste!

Muß mich da aber einfach ein wenig zusammenreißen..das ist doch nicht normal ! 

Da sind aber Ihr alle nicht ganz unschuldig!!  Gelle Herr @Margaux!!!??? Der weiß genau wen ich jetzt meine  


maesox


----------



## Margaux (21. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> Da sind aber Ihr alle nicht ganz unschuldig!!  Gelle Herr @Margaux!!!??? Der weiß genau wen ich jetzt meine
> maesox


 
@maesox
Ich weiß von nichts... |muahah: 

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## maesox (23. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Kann mir von Euch Crack`s mal jemand sagen was der Unterschied zwischen ner *VHV* und der *VHF* ist ??

Meine jetzt die Eigenschaften...

maesox


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> der Unterschied zwischen ner *VHV* und der *VHF* ist ??


Was soll eine VHV sein? Schreibfehler oder wirklich? haste Link?


----------



## gsegnet (23. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> Kann mir von Euch Crack`s mal jemand sagen was der Unterschied zwischen ner *VHV* und der *VHF* ist ??
> 
> Meine jetzt die Eigenschaften...
> 
> maesox



Seit wann gibt es denn VHV-Blanks?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## maesox (23. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Das wunderte mich eben auch!!

|znaika: Dann ist das ein Schummel-Peter-Ösi bei 1...2...3...oder falsch geschrieben


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Also neuerdings tun viele schon mal ein V oder F verwechseln 

So als Orientierungshilfe: bei mad auf die Blankliste gucken hilft schon, er hat jetzt eigentlich immer mehr drauf stehen als es sonstwo gibt 
http://www.mads-rutenbau.de/html/blanks.html
CMW und andere Rutenbauer haben nicht soviele zur Auswahl.


----------



## gsegnet (23. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> Das wunderte mich eben auch!!
> 
> |znaika: Dann ist das ein Schummel-Peter-Ösi bei 1...2...3...oder falsch geschrieben



Die Rute ist eine VHF wenn Du auf eine bestimmte Auktion anspielen solltest!


----------



## maesox (23. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



gsegnet schrieb:


> Die Rute ist eine VHF wenn Du auf eine bestimmte Auktion anspielen solltest!


 




Dann wars ein Schreibfehler! Fragte halt mal nach,weil ich VHV noch nie gehört habe|kopfkrat 

Danke!!!!


----------



## sa-s (23. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

wie ist denn der preis,
das könnte vielleicht ein vorteil für dich sein.

viel glück beim steigern

sepp


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> Dann wars ein Schreibfehler! Fragte halt mal nach,weil ich VHV noch nie gehört habe|kopfkrat


Ganz klar Titel-Legastheniker  #q , selbst der Hersteller ist falsch geschrieben, unten im Anzeigentext stehts aber richtig.

@maesox
Bedenke aber bitte folgende Faktoren vorher :g :
- Gebrauchte/aufgebaute Spinnrute ist etwa Blankpreis+Ringe wert, also roundabout eher bei ca. 160--180 EUR.
- und da steht: keine Gewährleistung und Garantie.
- Mit einer nicht-mad Rute kannste nicht an mad's Harrison-Wettkämpfen teilnehmen. (Hat er sich schon schlau gedacht )
- Wer paßt Dir das Teil an, wenn Dir der Aufbau, Griff oder Balance (höchstwahrscheinlich) nicht gefällt und was kostet das für den nicht-Selbermacher? 
Ist bei mir der schlimmste Nicht-Nutzungsfaktor für Spinnruten überhaupt und sozusagen mein Angel-Arbeitsstau. |gr:

Nicht zum unbedingt abraten, einfach mal zum nüchternen  überlegen in anbetracht von zu erwartenden 153,55 EUR Gebotspreis.

EDIT: irgendwie war der aber sehr schnell wieder weg, woran das wohl lag!? |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo! |wavey: #h 
Also sowas. Fast eine Woche Pause hier im Thread. #t 
Flauten gab es ja schon mal, aber das ist jetzt die Oberflaute.

mad im Dauerbaueinsatz, Raubfischschonzeit  , und bei uns in der teilweise freien Talsperre ist irgendwie noch Winterflaute (hab heute immerhin den ersten Hecht mal wieder gesehen :vik: , fast draufgetreten! :m ), und sonst ist auch jeder wunschlos glücklich, oder sehnsuchtsvoll wartend |rolleyes .

Haut mal wieder in die Tasten! #h :q


----------



## NorbertF (30. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> oder sehnsuchtsvoll wartend



Genau dieses 
Das Röllchen das rankommt ist gestern eingetrudelt und liegt bis zum Rand mit PowerPro bespult sabbernd im Keller und wartet auf den Einsatz


----------



## maesox (30. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Nobbe,verrätst Uns,was das für ein "Röllchen"ist????|rolleyes |rolleyes |rolleyes 

Also @AngelDet,geb Dir da schon recht. wenns nachher nicht paßt beißt man sich in den Poppes!!!!! Fakt ist,daß ich ab nächster Woche mit meiner ersten Mad-Harrison ins Geschehen eingreifen werde!!Und in zwei drei Wochen mit der nächsten!!!!:vik: 

Was für Fische zählen da und wie muß man das melden anstellen?? Mit Bild auf dem Fisch,Rute u Fänger abgebildet sind??

Kommt Jungens,ich bin zu faul um zu suchen 



maesox


----------



## NorbertF (30. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Sie ist rot


----------



## Margaux (30. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Sie ist rot


 
und heißt Spro Red Arc...


----------



## maesox (30. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Jaaaaaaaaaa...das dachte ich mir!!!!! Der Norbert und die*     rote* *Zora* :q


----------



## NorbertF (30. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

So schauts aus...bin ich einfach gewohnt vom Handling her, also musste es so eine sein.


----------



## Margaux (30. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> So schauts aus...bin ich einfach gewohnt vom Handling her, also musste es so eine sein.


 
Ich habe die seit Januar, konnte zwar bisher nur "Trockenübungen" veranstalten, aber die macht einen sehr guten Eindruck. Das "Original", die Ryobi Zauber, zählt eh zu meinen Lieblingsrollen. 

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## maesox (30. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich bleibe bei meiner Stradic,wobei Ihr mich jetzt schon recht neugierig gemacht habt!!!!!!!!! Muß die glaub auch mal testen|rolleyes


----------



## NorbertF (30. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Stradic ist super, da gefällt mir auch die Kurbel besser, das kleine Popelding bei der Arc nervt mich ein wenig, das ist aber das einzige. Die Stradic hab ich nicht genommen, weil ich mich dann an eine komplett andere Übersetzung gewöhnen müsste. Die zieht ja viel mehr Schnur ein pro Umdrehung.


----------



## Margaux (30. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> Ich bleibe bei meiner Stradic...


 
Wie dieser Thread schon des öfteren gezeigt hat, gibt es auch bezüglich der Rollen ganz unterschiedliche Ansichten und Vorlieben |wavey:. Wir haben dann ja am Edersee die Möglichkeit, nicht nur die unterschiedlichen Harrison-Ruten sondern auch die verschiedenen Rollentypen zu vergleichen. 

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## maesox (30. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Wie dieser Thread schon des öfteren gezeigt hat, gibt es auch bezüglich der Rollen ganz unterschiedliche Ansichten und Vorlieben |wavey:. Wir haben dann ja am Edersee die Möglichkeit, nicht nur die unterschiedlichen Harrison-Ruten sondern auch die verschiedenen Rollentypen zu vergleichen.
> 
> Grüße,
> Margaux


 




.....Jaaaaaaaaaaaaa#6 So mach mer`s


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> nicht nur die unterschiedlichen Harrison-Ruten sondern auch die verschiedenen Rollentypen zu vergleichen.


Soooo viele verschiedenen relevante Rollentypen sind es denn ja auch wieder nicht  , kannste von den Grundtypen ja schon gut an beiden Händen abzählen. Die Ryobi/Arc, die Stradic-TwinPower und sowas im Range Caldia bis Infinity, je nachdem was jemand favorisiert.
Hält sich in der Menge doch überschaubbar. Ich habe auch noch ne fein laufende Shimano, die muß ich doch glatt mal wieder ausprobieren, paßt aber farblich wohl eher an die Sportex. 

Mich interessiert auch ganz besonders das unterschiedliche Feeling und Verhalten der verschiedenen Längen einer VHF-Type, hier an erster Stelle die 5-30g, die es ja im Moment in den meisten Längenvarianten |supergri und der größten Diffenz (90cm) gibt und die für mich als Universal-Kleinköderrute zum Immer-was-Fangen an erster Stelle steht, außerdem top #6 ist.
Da hätten wir dann ja 2,30m 2,70m 3,10m 3,20m, da sollte man schon Unterschiede spüren können. Bin auf die kurzen im Vergleich zu meiner langen bärig gespannt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. März 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Stradic ist super, da gefällt mir auch die Kurbel besser, das kleine Popelding bei der Arc nervt mich ein wenig, das ist aber das einzige.


Norbert, da gibts dann auch ne Alternative zu sehen.


----------



## jerkfreak (2. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Meine Rute ist nun auch seit letzter Woche endlich da...! 
Muss dieses Wochenende dann gleich mal die ersten Tests am Wasser machen, bevor sie dann ihren Härtetest in Italien bekommt...!

Aber finde des schonmal n endsgeiles Rütchen...!


----------



## mad (3. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Meine Rute ist nun auch seit letzter Woche endlich da...!
> Muss dieses Wochenende dann gleich mal die ersten Tests am Wasser machen, bevor sie dann ihren Härtetest in Italien bekommt...!
> 
> Aber finde des schonmal n endsgeiles Rütchen...!



servus,

welche hast bekommen, für italien die 150er???
wünsche dir richtige fette drills und mach paar schöne fotos.#6 



@all,

frage und eine bitte die eine rute von mir fischen, egal ob harrison, bp, jerkrute usw.
suche und brauche fotos mit fänger und natürlich fisch.
bekomme bald eine neue homepage und möchte gerne diese fotos dort reinstellen.
wer lust hat mir welche zu schicken, dann bitte an meine email-adresse und nicht vergessen paar angaben zum fisch und gerät.|wavey:


----------



## knutemann (3. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Nach dem Osterwochenende bekommst du Fotos von "Christian´s Dream" im Drill mit einer Ü80 MeFo:q


----------



## moped (3. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> frage und eine bitte die eine rute von mir fischen, egal ob harrison, bp, jerkrute usw.
> suche und brauche fotos mit fänger und natürlich fisch.
> bekomme bald eine neue homepage und möchte gerne diese fotos dort reinstellen.


 
Servus Robert,

bau mir schnell die Rütchen auf, dann kriegst Fotos in Hülle und Fülle   !

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## mad (3. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



knutemann schrieb:


> Nach dem Osterwochenende bekommst du Fotos von "Christian´s Dream" im Drill mit einer Ü80 MeFo:q



ja genau solche fotos brauche ich.:vik: 




moped schrieb:


> Servus Robert,
> 
> bau mir schnell die Rütchen auf, dann kriegst Fotos in Hülle und Fülle   !
> 
> ...



jürgen aber bitte nur fotos mit fisch die auch die mindest länge haben.:vik: |muahah:


----------



## Pikepauly (3. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Robert!
Ich schliesse mich da Jürgen an.
Bauen, herschicken und dann gibts auch Fotos!

Grüsse

Pikepauly


----------



## moped (3. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@pikepauly

Servus Leidensgenosse,
auf welches Schmuckstück wartest Du?

@mad

Paß nur auf, daß Du mich vor lauter Fisch auf den Fotos findest!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> @all,
> frage und eine bitte die eine rute von mir fischen, egal ob harrison, bp, jerkrute usw.
> suche und brauche fotos mit fänger und natürlich fisch.
> bekomme bald eine neue homepage und möchte gerne diese fotos dort reinstellen.


Also Du brauchst Fotos von Fänger mit Rute und Fisch?
Alles 3 zusammen habe ich nicht, immer nur 1 oder 2 zusammen #c
Mal dran arbeiten, Kamera ohne Akkus, aber mit immer einsatzbereiten Batterien ist schon mal eine Nr. sicherer, das funzt wenn nötig!

Mein Forellenauftakt 1.04. mit der 5-30g VHF hat auch super geklappt, sehr schöne Drillsicherheit und bombiges Feeling mit auf der Oberfläche Radschlagend quirligen Forellen, nicht ganz so extrem narrensicheres Feeling wie KevSpin3, dafür aber eindeutig mehr Spaß! #6


----------



## sa-s (3. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hehehe,

also leute, abwarten und tee trinken.

bringt mal den robert nicht so in verlegenheit. der hat vermutlich die letzten tage über eher schwielen vom vielen bauen bekommen, als vom tippen hier an bord.

hallo robert,

freue mich natürlich auch schon sehr!

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## sa-s (3. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Also Du brauchst Fotos von Fänger mit Rute und Fisch?
> Alles 3 zusammen habe ich nicht, immer nur 1 oder 2 zusammen #c
> Mal dran arbeiten, Kamera ohne Akkus, aber mit immer einsatzbereiten Batterien ist schon mal eine Nr. sicherer, das funzt wenn nötig!



ja, so schauts aus, muss ich wohl in zukunft noch ´n stativ mitschleppen.



AngelDet schrieb:


> Mein Forellenauftakt 1.04. mit der 5-30g VHF hat auch super geklappt, sehr schöne Drillsicherheit und bombiges Feeling mit auf der Oberfläche Radschlagend quirligen Forellen, nicht ganz so extrem narrensicheres Feeling wie KevSpin3, dafür aber eindeutig mehr Spaß! #6



ja die sportex ist wohl doch ein knüppel im vergleich.

habe mich in weiser voraussicht und weil sie zu schade zum staub ansetzen ist, schon mal vorab von ihr getrennt, der kev, mein ich.

nungut, ich bin jung und brauche das geld

sepp


----------



## mad (3. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Also Du brauchst Fotos von Fänger mit Rute und Fisch?
> Alles 3 zusammen habe ich nicht, immer nur 1 oder 2 zusammen #c



servus,

diesmal sind mir fotos mit fänger und fisch am liebsten, und wenn bei der beschreibung euer name dabei ist kommt der mit rein. #6 
zb. so ein foto,
http://img103.*ih.us/img103/4615/hechtboddenzn6.jpg

natürlich auch sehr schön, aber wenn's geht bisschen größer.
(meine den hecht)
http://img509.*ih.us/img509/219/schwedenjrgen20060401ok7.jpg


----------



## moped (3. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ey!!!!!

Der Hecht schaut nur deshalb so mickrig aus, weil ich so große Hände hab!

Jürgen


----------



## sa-s (3. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



moped schrieb:


> Ey!!!!!
> 
> Der Hecht schaut nur deshalb so mickrig aus, weil ich so große Hände hab!
> 
> Jürgen



RESPEKT!

hände wie klodeckel, oder soll ich sagen scheunentore  

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## rainer1962 (4. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ja und wie groß ist den der Buff 20 inch?????:q :q :q


----------



## Pikepauly (4. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Moped
Warte auf die Standard Harrison 270 cm 30-75 Gramm.
Soll lt. Meister MAD noch vor Ende der Schonzeit fertig sein.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## sa-s (4. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ja und wie groß ist den der Buff 20 inch?????:q :q :q




MINDESTENS!

da brauchst halt auch ne [FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive]vhf 60-120/150 g zum rausfeuern.

#h

sepp

p.s.. na ich hab gut lachen, habe heuer noch nicht mal vernünftig weissfisch erwischt, von wegen untermassige essox und kollegen.
[/FONT]


----------



## Christopherus (4. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@mad!
Nach langer Abwensenheit hier im Forum, die durch KJrankheit bedingt war, möchte ich mich nochmal bei Mad für die ausgezeichneten Ruten bedanken. Danke Danke Danke!! Es ging leider nicht eher, da ich gerade erst wieder richtig schreiben kann. Also alles Liebe aus Münster
Christopherus


----------



## moped (4. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Christopherus
Schön daß es Dir besser zu gehen scheint! Trotzdem noch gute Besserung von meiner Seite!

@Sepp
Ja wia Klodeckl, und rate mal was ich sonst noch für große Körperteile hab!:g 

@Rainer
Ja, super geschätzt, bist halt ein Fachmann! Das ist der neue, vom Marc M. mundgeschnitzte Buffalo 20 inch! Ja, da kommst jetzt auch endlich drauf was im Bolmen so für Monster ihr Unwesen treiben!:q :q :q 

@Pikepauly
Viel Glück, daß das vor Schonzeitende noch klappt! Das wurde mir auch versichert:q ! Eine der Ruten auf die ich warte ist auch die 75er, jedoch mit längerem "Handkork"!


----------



## rainer1962 (4. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



moped;1532754!
 
Ja wia Klodeckl schrieb:


> ich möcht ein Foto sehen, ich möcht ein foto sehen:q
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



moped schrieb:


> Das ist der neue, vom Marc M. mundgeschnitzte Buffalo 20 inch!


20 inch = 50,8 cm ? |kopfkrat veräppeln?

Dann ist das grün/weiß gelb-gefleckte über den beiden Händen wohl der (wirklich sehr schön realistische #6) Wobbler/Jerk oder wie? 

Für solche brauche ich dann aber eine VHF mit WG 800g. :g


----------



## sa-s (4. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



moped schrieb:


> @Sepp
> Ja wia Klodeckl, und rate mal was ich sonst noch für große Körperteile hab!:g



servus jürgen,

hast du so a grosse wampm?

sepp


----------



## moped (4. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> wieso mundgeschnitzt????die sind doch aus Kunstoff oder frässt er mit seinen Zähnen aus nem Polyesterblock solche Monster


 
Nö, der 20er ist aus weißem Mahagoniholz mit roten Intarsien!



> Für solche brauche ich dann aber eine VHF mit WG 800g. :g


 
Jetzt sag bloß, Du hast die noch nicht!!??:q


----------



## moped (4. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> hast du so a grosse wampm?


 
Neeeiiiiin, Füße:q !


----------



## rainer1962 (4. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



moped schrieb:


> Nö, der 20er ist aus weißem Mahagoniholz mit roten Intarsien!


 
das glaube ich net, Marc und Mahagoni verarbeiten, nie und nimmer viel zu weich der wäre ruckzuck in sämtiche Einzelteile zerlegt


----------



## Christopherus (4. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@moped
Danke!!


----------



## mad (4. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Christopherus schrieb:


> @mad!
> Nach langer Abwensenheit hier im Forum, die durch KJrankheit bedingt war, möchte ich mich nochmal bei Mad für die ausgezeichneten Ruten bedanken. Danke Danke Danke!! Es ging leider nicht eher, da ich gerade erst wieder richtig schreiben kann. Also alles Liebe aus Münster
> Christopherus



servus,

das hört sich aber nicht gerade super an.
wünsche dir gute besserung.


----------



## jerkfreak (4. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Mad: Joi, die 150er...!

Bin mal gspannt, was se für ne Figur macht, wenn n ordentlicher Waller am andren Ende zerrt...!?


----------



## jerkfreak (6. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hab heute die ersten Würfe und Angelversuche mit der Rute an nem Privatteich von nem Kumpel gemacht...! Muss sagen, macht echt nen super Eindruck...! Mit richtig viel Power...! Köder waren zuerst natürlich die Xtra Softs von Shad Xperts...! Man merkt sofort, wofür die Rute gemacht ist...!

Und auch den Drill (wenn man es denn so nennen will) macht sie ohne Probs...! Ok, n 82er Hecht is nun auch keine große Herausforderung für die Rute, aber schoma n guter Anfang! Da war der gut 20 Pfündige Karpfen, den ich wenig später im Schwanz gehakt hatte scho deutlich kräftiger...! Nachdem ich aber bemerkt hatte, das es ein Karpfen ist hab ich die Bremse dicht gemacht und den Fisch "verloren", was mich auch net wirklich störte...! Da hat die Rute dann aber mal richtig arbeiten dürfen, bis er ausgeschlitzt ist...!

Für mich ist sie nach den ersten Eindrücken absolut SUPER!!! 

Mal sehn, was dann in Italien los ist...!?


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



moped schrieb:


> @Christopherus
> Schön daß es Dir besser zu gehen scheint! Trotzdem noch gute Besserung von meiner Seite!
> 
> @Sepp
> ...


 

JO,

probleme beim Stiefelkauf,was?  

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## sa-s (10. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

2001

odyssee im weltraum!

weiss auch nicht, wie ich die zeit bis zur niederkunft der ersten vhf niederschlagen soll.

 Ground Control to Major Tom
 Ground Control to Major Tom
 Take your protein pills 
 and put your helmet on...

vielleicht hiflts ja die letzten 6 wochen zu überstehen! (ah, positive thinking, sind ja immerhin schon 25% wartezeit vorbei)

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## NorbertF (10. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Bei mir war Mitte bis Ende April angepeilt, das heisst jeden Tag steigt die Spannung, juppie


----------



## Bernhard* (11. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

*Pah, ich Luschen!!!!*

Ich warte seit Ende September, bin unbeschtritten die Nr.1 auf der "Warteliste"....nur leider hilft das nix ohne die Wunderwaffen-Geheim-Blanks #q


----------



## sa-s (11. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> *Pah, ich Luschen!!!!*
> 
> Ich warte seit Ende September, bin unbeschtritten die Nr.1 auf der "Warteliste"....nur leider hilft das nix ohne die Wunderwaffen-Geheim-Blanks #q



ja, herr geheimrat!

so, ist dass, wenn man immer das allerneuestefeinstehatsonstkeiner haben muss. #h

bin aber auch schon sehr gespannt, was du da kriegen wirst!

schönen mittwoch

sepp

p.s. darf heute fussballkucken gehen! (mit allen spesen wäre da sicherlich eine  mb drin gewesen.)


----------



## Bernhard* (11. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sa-s schrieb:


> ...p.s. darf heute fussballkucken gehen! (mit allen spesen wäre da sicherlich eine mb drin gewesen.)


 
Dann hol Dir doch lieber ne MB!! |uhoh:


----------



## profifischer (11. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo
das muss jetzt sein.
@ burn 
|supergri i a 
mfg Manuel


----------



## maesox (11. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Nobbe


Mußt dich sicher noch etwas mit Deiner Rute gedulden!!

Meine wird mitte-ende April fertig und da "Mad" für meinen Franz. Griff länger braucht,wird Deine sicher erst auf Anfang Mai fertig!!!  |supergri |supergri 

Für dich aber sicher kein Problem.weißt ja,auf gut Ding ist gut warten!!!  |muahah: |muahah: 





Gruß maesox


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Bei mir war Mitte bis Ende April angepeilt, das heisst jeden Tag steigt die Spannung, juppie


Hat er denn dabei gesagt welches Jahr? :g

:q


----------



## maesox (11. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hat er denn dabei gesagt welches Jahr? :g
> 
> :q


 



|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: |muahah: ........




.....owohl,ich sollte glaub nicht so laut lachen!! Warte ja selber noch..|sagnix |sagnix 

maesox


----------



## sa-s (11. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hat er denn dabei gesagt welches Jahr? :g
> 
> :q



haha,

der war richtig gut!

@börnie,

du elender gotteslästerer|supergri 


ich werd doch nicht vom rechten glauben abfallen. :vik: 

schöne grüsse

heit putz ma´s und in 14 tag fahrn mia massey fergusson


----------



## NorbertF (11. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hat er denn dabei gesagt welches Jahr? :g
> 
> :q



Du Seggl 
Aber passt schon, lieber länger warten als Massenware :vik:


----------



## avoelkl (12. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Weiß jemand, ob Mad auch Ruten aufbaut mit so schwarzen Moosgummigriffen wie in Japan bei den meisten Ruten üblich ;+ 

Grüsse
Andi


----------



## rainer1962 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

er baut dir die Ruten wie DU sie möchtest, das ist ja das goile an einer handaufgebauten Rute, wenn du also Moosgummi willst bekommst du es...
obwohl ich glaube dass ihm dann das Herz blutet, ähnl. einem Koch der ein Rinderfiletsteak gar braten soll,....


----------



## DozeyDragoN (12. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

LOL rainer1962 *g*

Manche mögen es eben gar! 
Das Fleisch lieber medium, 
meine Ruten lieger gar *g*

Grüße, DD


----------



## mad (12. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



avoelkl schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob Mad auch Ruten aufbaut mit so schwarzen Moosgummigriffen wie in Japan bei den meisten Ruten üblich ;+
> 
> Grüsse
> Andi



#d :c #d :c #d :c 

nur auf extra wunsch und wenns umbedingt sein muß.
will jetzt mal nicht schreiben wie sich das anfühlt wenn der naß wird.#6


----------



## Pikepauly (12. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Mad 
Das fühlt sich prima an wenn der Griff nass wird.

Ich möchte nix Anderes mehr haben.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Bernhard* (13. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



avoelkl schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob Mad auch Ruten aufbaut mit so schwarzen Moosgummigriffen wie in Japan bei den meisten Ruten üblich ;+
> 
> Grüsse
> Andi


 
Aber schon nur bei Baitcaster-Modellen wo man die Schwingungen des Blanks über die Rolle oder mittels der Aussparung im Trigger-Rollenhalter wahrnehmen kann, oder?

Wenn Du Dir die Nippon-Ruten genauer ansiehst, dann haben die Checker-Hersteller auf den Stationärruten auch Kork drauf. Illex hat das z.B. nicht geschnallt...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich kann mad da voll verstehen und zustimmen, daß man sowas eigentlich nicht aufbaut. #t 

Aber wahrscheinlich haben nicht alle Leute oder eher nur ein Teil diese Microfaserkunststoff - Rauhglas - Pfirsichhaut und eben auch Duplon Nacken-zu-Berge-Steh Gruselallergie. 
Ich habs jedenfalls :g und damit sind manche Sachen einfach out, eher natur pur, Holz + Kork.

Ich habe letztens mal überlegt, ob man mit dem schwarzen Haarfärbemittel Henna nicht den Kork dunkeln könnte? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?
Neben der Gelb-Bräunung und Dunklung mit Leinöl vlt. eine weitere Möglichkeit da was mit schönerer Färbung zu machen, so gritzeneuer kalkiger Korkfarbton ist so schön ja nun auch nicht.


----------



## avoelkl (13. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@burn77
Klar bei ner Baitcast-Rute. Ich finde es halt super schön, wenn auf einem schwarzem Blank mit schwarzen Griffen z.B. die neue Steez montiert ist. Da stört der helle Kork.

@AngelDet
Ist ne super Idee. Wenn man den Kork färben könnte dann gibt's ja noch ganz andere Möglichkeiten. 

Korkfarbe genau passend zur Farbe der Rolle :vik:


----------



## sa-s (13. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Mad
> Das fühlt sich prima an wenn der Griff nass wird.
> 
> Ich möchte nix Anderes mehr haben.
> ...




sach mal,

ist da etwa lust dabei?

schöne grüsse

sepp

@angeldet,

also bei mir ist auch am schönsten neuesten kork schnell eine schöne speckige patina drauf. nun ja ich als augenmensch muss wohl doch zugeben, das zumindest einheitlicher speck ansehnlicher wäre, als so ein farbverlauf.

schönes wochenende

sepp


----------



## c0rps3 (14. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi, 


welchen futteral könnt ihr mir für zwei 9´vhfs im montierten zustand empfehlen?




mfg


----------



## crisoo (14. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hi,
nun hab ich es endlich geschaft diesen "monsterthread" durch zulesen |uhoh::vik:

war sehr interessant und informativ, gerade für mich als newbie.
da kristalisiert sich doch wieder raus das man sich lieber gleich was vernümpftiges kauft- zumal wenn man noch nicht vorbelastet ist.
da ich leider erst im november die prüfung ablegen kann hab ich ja noch nen bisschen zeit zum sparen.|rolleyes
haltet ihr es denn für ratsam gleich mit hoch wertigen produkten anzufangen oder erst mal lieber mit preiswerten materialien erfahrung zu sammeln?


----------



## McRip (14. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



crisoo schrieb:


> haltet ihr es denn für ratsam gleich mit hoch wertigen produkten anzufangen oder erst mal lieber mit preiswerten materialien erfahrung zu sammeln?



Woher willst du die Erfahrung haben wie deine hochpreisige extra für dich handgefertigte Rute nachher aussehen und viel wichtiger sein soll? |kopfkrat
Etwa von anderen Leuten? Lässt du andere Leute die Probefahrt für dein (Serien-)Auto machen? Nein, da zählt nur die eigene Meinung basierend auf der eigenen Erfahrung (und den Hinweisen anderer die man sich ruhig zu Herzen nehmen sollte). #h

Erst eigene Erfahrung sammeln, dann drüber nachdenken. Sammel Erfahrung was dir am meisten liegt, was dich interessiert... Wo du auf welche Fische gehst. Kauf die lieber ein paar günstige Angebote, z.B. Restposten. Erstmal eine Angelkombi zusammenstellen und auf geht's Erfahrung sammeln. Immer einen Schritt nach dem anderen, danach die nächste günstige Kombi usw. und erst wenn du hundertpro weißt, was du wie willst, weil du es kannst, dann lass dir eine individuelle Rute bauen. #6

Ich finde man muss schon ein paar Ruten in seinen Händen gehabt haben. :m
Aus diesem Grund warte ich auch noch. Hoffentlich nicht zu lange. Es juckt mir nämlich auch in den Fingern


----------



## mad (14. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus McRip,

das sehe ich aber genau anders.
lieber gleich was richtiges (muß ja keine harrison sein) bevor man sich zig ruten und rollen kauft.
gerade die rute finde ich ist am fang am wichtigsten, was nützt eine rute die günstig ist aber man keinen oder nur sehr wenige bisse mitbekommt.

@crisoo,

du kannst es machen wir viele von uns,
sich zig ruten, rollen usw kaufen dabei weit mehr geld auszugeben bis man sich doch nach jahren dann was richtiges kauft.
hätte es früher schon in meiner zeit das internet gegeben dann hätte ich jetzt nicht den ganzen keller und garage voll "schrott":vik:


----------



## NorbertF (14. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

dito. Ich hab einen ganzen Rutenwald im Keller, angeln tu ich mit vielleicht 3-5 Ruten, wovon eigentlich nur 2 sehr oft benutzt werden. Alles andere ist "Schrott" den ich mir auch hätte sparen können, dann hätte ich biel Geld gespart wenn ich gleich was passendes gekauft hätte.


----------



## rainer1962 (14. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

seht ihr deswegen habe ich alles unserem Verein für die Jugend gespendet, meinen Jepp musste ich 2 mal voll beladen (Hecksitze umgeklappt) um das ganze Zeug hinzukarren, habe lediglich eine kleine aber demenstprechende Auswah für meine Jungs und mich zu Hause gelassen.

bin auch der Meinung dass man mit gescheitem Gerät das Spinfischen wesentlich schneller und erfolgreicher erlernt.


----------



## crisoo (14. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus McRip,
> 
> das sehe ich aber genau anders.
> lieber gleich was richtiges (muß ja keine harrison sein) bevor man sich zig ruten und rollen kauft.
> ...




genau darauf wollte ich hinaus,wir sollten telephonieren.
ich hab schon so einiges gekauft, was ich mir hätte sparen können. seit einiger zeit mach ich es halt nicht mehr................um genau zu sein, seit ich in einigen foren unterwegs bin und das ist schon ne ganze weile


----------



## ivo (14. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@rainer1962

Hab das gleiche gemacht. Alles Sortiert und das meiste meinem Verein gespendet. Mein Ausrüstungsbestand ist jetzt klein aber fein.

Gruß ivo


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Naja, das hat aber auch Grenzen. :g

Sicher ist #6, daß wenn man mit gescheiter Anleitung gleich mit soliden Sachen einsteigt, man sich viele Anfängerschritte schenken kann, und mit dem gewohnten Gefühl von einigermaßen hochwertigen Angelgerät ist man später auch nicht mehr in Gefahr an irgendwelchem Billigkram hängen zu bleiben. Effektiv spart man viel Lehrgeld.

Was anderes ist es aber mit wirklich brauchbaren Gerät, was ist das optimale für einen bestimmten Zweck? 
Also ich habe da eine ganze Menge mehr Ruten im Einsatz als nur 3-5, weil wenn ich alleine 5 Ruten-WG-Köderklassen aufstelle UL-L-M-H-XH, dann habe ich diese in jeder Klasse schon ganz gerne in verschiedenen "Graden" (was auch immer, Härte,Power,Resistenz,Risiko), sprich eine Sportex KevSpin4 3m 15-60g hat ihren Platz neben einer VHF 3m 30-75g, und je nach Anwendungsgebiet ist die eine oder andere besser, so ganz pauschal ist eben keine besser, dann stehen da noch 2 ähnliche 40-100g "MeFo"-Ruten (wie die auf das WG kamen |rolleyes ) von real eher 25-70g daneben, die zum Schleppen wieder viel besser und geschmeidiger sind, alle die mag ich nicht missen weil jede zumindest in ganz speziellen Einsatzfällen schon den ein oder anderen Vorteil bietet, beim Schleppen zählt Selbstanschlag und Fischhalten.
Und ich sag es immer wieder gerne: Son oller Schraddelvogel wie eine UglyStik, PowerTip usw. vertragt ne ganze Menge mehr drauftreten und mit rumbrechen als ne hochmodulierte Superstange, und manchmal ist das entscheidend wenn böser Gewässergrund oder gefährliche Mitfahrer gerade im Boot die Rutenparameter ganz neu definieren. Also zwischen Schrottgrenze und Topgerät gibt es meiner Meinung nach schon noch einige Zwischenstufen.


----------



## Bernhard* (15. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Fuckin´ Schonzeit...

Hab´ heute meine 5-30er VHF mit nem "Natural-Wacky-Rig" geschändet. :r
Erbeutet wurden Barsche und Rotfedern.
Ab morgen ist zwei Wochen lang catch´n´kill (Forellen) angesagt, dann ist endlich Schonzeitende für Hecht und Zander! :l


----------



## Margaux (16. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ... habe lediglich eine kleine aber demenstprechende Auswahl für meine Jungs und mich zu Hause gelassen.
> 
> bin auch der Meinung dass man mit gescheitem Gerät das Spinfischen wesentlich schneller und erfolgreicher erlernt.


 


			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> lieber gleich was richtiges (muß ja keine harrison sein) bevor man sich zig ruten und rollen kauft.


 


			
				NobertF schrieb:
			
		

> dito. Ich hab einen ganzen Rutenwald im Keller, angeln tu ich mit vielleicht 3-5 Ruten, wovon eigentlich nur 2 sehr oft benutzt werden. Alles andere ist "Schrott" den ich mir auch hätte sparen können, dann hätte ich biel Geld gespart wenn ich gleich was passendes gekauft hätte.


 
Ich hatte ja schon des öfteren geschrieben, daß auch ich meinen Keller "geräumt" habe (Schenkungen, Ebay etc.) und konsequent von Quantität auf Qualität umgestellt habe. Nicht zuletzt deshalb bin ich auf Harrison gekommen  und fische beim Spinnangeln und im Boot mittlerweile fast ausschließlich damit. 

Sicherlich sollte jeder Anfänger zunächst mal (mit anderen Anglern) testen, welche Art von Ruten (eher weich, eher hart, Länge etc. etc.) einem persönlich liegen, danach aber gleich auf eine vernünftige Qualität achten, damit man halt nicht zu viel für den Keller kauft. 

Ich denke, daß eine kleine, wohl sortierte und qualitativ hochwertige Ausrüstung im Endeffekt mehr Spaß bringt. 

Grüße #h ,
Margaux


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Schöne neue Website hat der mad da jetzt, mit feinen Fotos! #6
(und ner ganzen Menge Boardies life :g)


----------



## Margaux (16. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Schöne neue Website hat der mad da jetzt, mit feinen Fotos! #6
> (und ner ganzen Menge Boardies life :g)


 
Ja, die neue Website ist wirklich klasse. #6 

In der Bildergalerie habe ich wohl den kleinsten Fisch, aber immerhin den bisher einzigen reinen Salzwasserfisch (Dorsch) |rolleyes . 

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Bubbel2000 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hervorragend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! super geile seite! hat der meister die slebst gemacht oder basteln lassen??? gratulation.


----------



## hechtangler_tom (17. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> servus,
> 
> von harrison habe ich zb. in 2,30m vhf 5-30gr blank. ist aber keine schwabelrute.
> von harrison kommt aber in den bereich sicher noch was.
> ich laß mir gerade für den bereich vertikal, twitchen usw blanks anfertigen.


 
Hast du die neuen Blanks schon erhalten, ich habe mich jetzt entschieden, dass ich unbedingt eine neue Rute mit diesem Blank brauche. 

@all, Sobald jemand eine aufgebaute Rute von Mad mit diesem Blank hat bitte umgehend einen Erfahrungsbericht hier reinstellen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



hechtangler_tom schrieb:


> @all, Sobald jemand eine aufgebaute Rute von Mad mit diesem Blank hat bitte umgehend einen Erfahrungsbericht hier reinstellen.


Der Rainer soll mal was zu seinem 5-20 Prototyp was sagen - bitte bitte #h , der hat doch die einzige!  
Muß ja im Moment meine HM-Turbo 5-20/25g aktivieren und ausbauen, damit ich noch was für die 3-6g Blechlis unterhalb der VHF 5-30g (3,10) habe, da ganz unten macht es mit der nämlich nicht viel Spaß mit den Winzlingen, arg peitschen geht zwar, aber mal will ja auch Wurfspaß.


----------



## hechtangler_tom (17. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Dann warten wir auf einen ersten Erfahrungsbericht vom Rainer, und hoffen, dass die Blanklieferung bald eintrifft.


----------



## rainer1962 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Leutz ich habe die Rute/n noch nicht...
wie auch wenn ihr so doll bei Robert bestellt, der arme hat ja keine Zeit mehr ausser Rutenbau geht nix mehr bei ihm.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> wie auch wenn ihr so doll bei Robert bestellt, der arme hat ja keine Zeit mehr ausser Rutenbau geht nix mehr bei ihm.


Die Kehrseite der Medaillie, ja. 

Bin ja sogar im Zweifel ober er bis Anfang Mai alle seine "Verpflichtungen" erfüllen und zum Schwedenangeln wegdarf? #c   

Hätte aber auch was gutes, dann paßt 

der Termin 1.Harrisontreffen am Edersee 

ab Mi,16.05./Fr,18.05. bis So,20.05.2007 

- und Entspannung (=vielen gebauten Ruten nur zugucken! ) viel besser! :m
Ohne mad ja eher nur die halbe Sache.


----------



## mad (18. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> hervorragend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! super geile seite! hat der meister die slebst gemacht oder basteln lassen??? gratulation.



sorry,
aber da habe ich null ahnung davon. die habe ich machen lassen.



AngelDet schrieb:


> Der Rainer soll mal was zu seinem 5-20 Prototyp was sagen - bitte bitte #h , der hat doch die einzige!
> Muß ja im Moment meine HM-Turbo 5-20/25g aktivieren und ausbauen, damit ich noch was für die 3-6g Blechlis unterhalb der VHF 5-30g (3,10) habe, da ganz unten macht es mit der nämlich nicht viel Spaß mit den Winzlingen, arg peitschen geht zwar, aber mal will ja auch Wurfspaß.



die vhf 5-20gr lasse ich erst mal vom rainer testen, danach entscheide ich ob ich die blanks bauen lasse.
habe aber schon neue blanks fertigen lassen genau nach meinen wünschen, im bereich barsch, vertikal, twitchen usw.
die blanks kommen in längen 2,10m und 2,40m 2geteilt und in farbe blau.:k 



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Leutz ich habe die Rute/n noch nicht...
> wie auch wenn ihr so doll bei Robert bestellt, der arme hat ja keine Zeit mehr ausser Rutenbau geht nix mehr bei ihm.



ja rainer, und möchte mich hier gleich mal entschuldigen bei dir und für deine gedult.
rainer sollte schon lange 3 ruten von mir bekommen und gerade bei ihm lasse ich wenns mal wieder eilt seine ruten liegen.
bin nach schweden am 14.5. wieder in frankfurt neue blanks zu holen, und laut info sind wieder einige testblanks dabei.
die du dann aber mit sicherheit als erster fischen kannst und testen:vik: 



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die Kehrseite der Medaillie, ja.
> 
> Bin ja sogar im Zweifel ober er bis Anfang Mai alle seine "Verpflichtungen" erfüllen und zum Schwedenangeln wegdarf? #c



ich schon lange det.:c 
was ich jetzt schon weiß das ich es wieder nicht schaffe mir meine eigenen ruten für schweden zu bauen.
hab gott sei dank rainer seine 75er vhf da, die er mir für schweden gibt und von einen freund bekomme ich wieder seine 30er vhf.
was aber sicher ist, das ich mich schon riesig freue auf schweden und die woche fischen sicher super wird.:vik:


----------



## Margaux (18. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> was aber sicher ist, das ich mich schon riesig freue auf schweden und die woche fischen sicher super wird.:vik:


 
@mad
Das solltest Du Dir auf keinen Fall nehmen lassen, "ungeduldige Harrison-Blank-Fans"  #h hin oder her. 

Grüße,
Margaux

(P.S. Hoffentlich bekomme ich jetzt keine bösen Antworten |uhoh: )


----------



## beach (18. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

(P.S. Hoffentlich bekomme ich jetzt keine bösen Antworten |uhoh: )[/quote]



@ Margaux
Na, jedenfalls von mir nicht! - Ich hab ja meine neue Liebe :l letzte Woche bekommen!:vik: 
Hab mir diesmal eine VHF 9ft -45g mit blauen Rollenhalter und Cermetringen gegönnt.|rolleyes -und sie ist Robert, wie immer excellent gelungen! Na, ich hab ja auch lange gewartet, doch dafür ist die Freunde jetzt umso größer. Dank Dir Robert, nochmals!!

Gruß Beach


----------



## Pikepauly (18. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi!
Werd langsam schon son bischen kribbelig!
Vor Ende der Schonzeit hatte Robert mir versprochen und die ist 30.04 vorbei. Hab aber noch keine Zweifel das das klappt.
Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude!

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## NorbertF (18. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Mir hat er am Telefon gesagt dass deine die nächste ist


----------



## Pikepauly (18. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Danke Norbert!
Da fällt mir aber echt ein Stein vom Herzen!

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## mad (18. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Hi!
> Werd langsam schon son bischen kribbelig!
> Vor Ende der Schonzeit hatte Robert mir versprochen und die ist 30.04 vorbei. Hab aber noch keine Zweifel das das klappt.
> Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude!
> ...



servus,

wird normal am wochenende fertig und ist dann am dienstag bei dir.|wavey:


----------



## Pikepauly (19. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Super Robert!
Die Zander bei mir in der Elbe haben schon eine Gänsehaut!

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Die Zander bei mir in der Elbe haben schon eine Gänsehaut!


Erstmal aber Du.  Wenn Du SIE denn auspackst, zärtlich über den Blank streichst, an die vielen zu drillenden Fische, harten Schläge und die kommende Aufregung denkst. Ein erstes Mal halt. :vik:


----------



## Margaux (19. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Erstmal aber Du.  Wenn Du SIE denn auspackst, zärtlich über den Blank streichst, an die vielen zu drillenden Fische, harten Schläge und die kommende Aufregung denkst. Ein erstes Mal halt. :vik:


 
|muahah: Jetzt geht's hier wieder ab |muahah: 

Aber bitte nicht vergessen: es ist "bloß" eine Angelrute  :k


----------



## Pikepauly (19. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Det!
Da bin ich wirklich gespannt auf meine erste Harrison!
Bin schon am überlegen was für ne Rolle ich da ran schraub.
Erstmal ne Stradic die hier quasi noch so rumliegt, die ist aber schon büschen ausgenudelt und mir irgendwie auch zu billig für die Rute. 
Na erst mal sehen wie die Balance so ist. Und der Kontostand.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## McRip (19. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

würde mich mal wieder über Bilder freuen


----------



## gsegnet (19. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Hi!
> Werd langsam schon son bischen kribbelig!
> Vor Ende der Schonzeit hatte Robert mir versprochen und die ist 30.04 vorbei. Hab aber noch keine Zweifel das das klappt.
> Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude!
> ...




Wenn Deine Harrison dann fertig ist, kommt dann bestimmt irgendwann auch meine dran (Harrison VHF 9`ft 30-75 Gr. Cobol-Blau mit Goldcermetringen).

Kann es kaum noch abwarten.

Habe mir auch schon  ein entsprechend feines Röllchen 
(Shimano Stella 3000) zugelegt.|supergri|supergri|supergri


Gruß Andree


----------



## Pikepauly (19. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@gsegnet
Sowas wie die von Dir angeschaffte Rolle schwebt mir auch vor!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Traum Combo!

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Leute, nicht schon wieder die Rollendiskussion!  

Lieber 'ne BlueArc, Caldia oder Stradic an ner VHF, :vik:
als 'ne Stella an 'ner ForceMaster.

Die Rolle ist doch an so einer Rute fast voll egal, die Rute macht das Feeling und nicht diese ca. 300g Metallblock daran. Jedenfalls merkt man von einer Rolle außer Störfaktoren (vorschneller Bügelumschlag, Klapper, Wobbling, rauher Lauf etc. etc.) ja eigentlich nichts Positives beim Fischen, sondern freut sich höchstens über das ausbleiben negativer Ablenkungen und Vorfälle. Eine Exage die ihren Job gut tut, unterscheidet sich da nicht so wesentlich von der Stella, sofern beide das geforderte können. Zuverlässig müssen sie halt funktionieren.

Über die Rute aber fischst Du, darüber merkt Du aber alles. Das ist der Sensor zum Fisch, der Katapult und Zaubersstab für den Köderflug, der Dirgentenstab für die Verführung zum Anbiss, und dann das Florett im Drill. Ungeheuer vielseitig muß so eine gute Rute sein, und das ist sie dieser Stoff aus Träumen, eine VHF :l

Auch wichtig für das Feeling ist die Abstimmung des Wurfkrans mit welcher Schnur zur Rute, aber da gibt es gar nicht so viele Möglichkeiten (weiche Mono, harte dehnarme mono, Geflochtene, Versiegelte), dann kann man teil-kombinieren mit Vorfächern, nur wenn es paßt funzt es eben gut.

      The rod is what you feels,
      not the mounted reels.
      Important is what fails,
      the rest is just details.


----------



## Pikepauly (19. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Angeldet 
Du hast recht wie immer wenns um Rollen geht!
Ich sehe das mehr von der emotionalen Seite.
Gestehst Du mir das bitte zu, dass ich auch mal über Sachen schwafel die ich mir eigentlich lieber nicht leisten sollte. 
Büdde!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> ... die ich mir eigentlich lieber nicht leisten sollte.


Soll ich jetzt aufpassen oder nicht? |kopfkrat 

Zum parlieren und phantasieren sind wir ja (auch) hier, wie es auch so schön in Thomas' Signatur steht. #6 klaro.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Habe gerade einige *applikationsspezifische*  Spinnfischerthreads erstellt, dann besser geeignet wenn es nicht um Harrison geht, da paßt es für mein Empfinden besser das jeweilige Spinnangelthema mehr in die Breite und über alle Fabrikate zu walzen.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99185
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99186
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99187
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99188
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99189


----------



## Margaux (20. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Habe gerade einige *applikationsspezifische* Spinnfischerthreads erstellt http://


 
@AngelDet, gute Idee #6 
Wenn ich am Wochenende mal etwas Zeit habe, setze ich dort meine Harrison-Kombos ein, denn was anderes benutze ich zum Spinnfischen ja kaum noch  

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> setze ich dort meine Harrison-Kombos ein, denn was anderes benutze ich zum Spinnfischen ja kaum noch


Super, und möglichst #h mit Erfahrungen und Einschätzungen von Ködern und Drills, sofern vorhanden bei dem vielen neuen Gerät, das ist nämlich das wichtige, was funzt gut damit, und was weniger. Nur die platte Geräteliste Rute-Rolle-Schnur bringt wenig, höchstens ne Kontaktadresse oder Nachfrage-Vergleichsmöglichkeit.

Mir geht es so bei den vielen Ruten: einige haben noch nie einen Fisch gefangen, andere dafür ganz viele. Ist halt ungleich verteilt, wie alles. 
Meine vorhandenen 3 VHFs sind aber alle stante-pedem gleich würdig #6 schnell eingeweiht worden, ist einfach klasse. 

z.B. ne Sportex Turbo-1 gekauft 2000 hat jetzt 2007 zum ersten mal wirklich Fisch gefangen, dafür jetzt aber sehr gut, liegt an der mangelnden Griffanpassung und dann legt man die Rute schneller wieder weg als man glaubt, und sie steht nur rum. Handgebaut+angepaßt rulez - sogar unabhängig vom Blank, kann ich nur immer wieder sagen.


----------



## Margaux (20. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Super, und möglichst #h mit Erfahrungen und Einschätzungen von Ködern und Drills, sofern vorhanden bei dem vielen neuen Gerät, das ist nämlich das wichtige, was funzt gut damit, und was weniger. Nur die platte Geräteliste Rute-Rolle-Schnur bringt wenig...


 
@AngelDet |wavey: 
Selbstredend mit Erfahrungen und Einschätzungen #6  - soweit vorhanden...: Erstens habe ich - wie Du ja auch schreibst - vieles neu, so daß mir dezidierte Erfahrungen fehlen, zweitens sind einige Harrisons noch im Aufbau, wobei die "Vorgänger" z.T. schon verkauft sind. Deshalb muß ich zur Zeit noch etwas improvisieren... |uhoh: 

Ich freue mich deshalb zum Erfahrungsaustausch sehr auf das Harrison-Treffen am Edersee, zumal ich es nun wohl doch geschafft habe, bereits am 18.05. (Donnerstag) anreisen zu können. :vik:   Alles weitere dazu im entsprechenden Thread, wenn der Urlaubstag letztendlich wirklich genehmigt ist.   

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Margeaux,

du hast doch eine Harrison VHF zum Mefofischen, oder?

Gibt es da schon Praxiserfahrungen? Drillverhalten, Ködergewichtsspektrum?

Uli


----------



## Pikepauly (20. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Uli!

Du bist doch verliebt in Deine CMW!!!

Wir könnten doch zum Harrison Treffen fahren! Mefos gibts da allerdings nicht, abern nen büschen schmeissen ginge bestimmt.

Gruss

Gerrit


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi @all !

Ich denke gehört zu haben, daß er doch sogar schon eine in der Hand hatte #h (ha, die Welt wird klein durchs AB ), und die Frage an Margaux sich besonders auf Erfahrungen mit Fisch bezieht. (?)

Die VHF ist ja ein ziemlicher Antipode zu der MP1, welche ich auch als die DT-Stangenrute kenne, über die mysteriöse "Lage mehr" mußten Klaus und ich schon schmunzeln.
Zum Vergleich könnte ich im Moment nur sinnvoll beitragen, daß ich öfter gesehen habe (), daß die weiche Rute den Haken nicht einschlägt, wo die VHF locker voll zuhämmert und hakt. 
Anders herum steht eben die Frage mit Abkommern/Aussteigern durch Zappelei und Sprünge im Raum. Auf Harzer ReFos (die im Moment oberklasse drauf sind) kann ich feststellen, daß es bei der leichten Forellenfischerei mit Blinkern+Spinnern an Mono+FC voll funzt, 1 gut sichtbarer Aussteiger nach 2 Sekunden auf einen vorsichtigen Zupfer voll nachgedroschen, dafür eine auch noch außen gehakt beim Zupfen, ansonsten so 4 sauber und locker in den Kescher gedrillt, dabei mit einer Hand erstmal den Kescher aufgebaut usw.. Wenn die Forelle voll den Köder nimmt und reinhaut sitzt die, der Haken ist bis zum Bogen weg wenn man nachzieht.
Ich schätze, je größer der Fisch um so weniger gibt es bei der Rute je eine Aussteigerchance, bei 30er Zappels eher, die sind an der Ostsee aber wohl eher stark beim Abkommen erwünscht, ich hier am Teich bin eher (auch) an den vorhanden Portionsforellen für die Pfanne interessiert.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Wir könnten doch zum Harrison Treffen fahren! Mefos gibts da allerdings nicht, abern nen büschen schmeissen ginge bestimmt.


Wir kriegen doch sogar die Trainingsbahn bei Teichmann - for free. :vik: 
und sind sogar Fische drin, aber viel Platz und Wasser, so daß man real testen kann, nicht auf der Sandbahn/Rasen wo man Schnurschäden #t befürchten müßte. 

Ein paar zu vergurkende Plastikwasserflaschen habe ich auch noch über, da könnte man mal 'nen ordentlichen Fischdrill simulieren, der Teich gibt das gut her.


----------



## Margaux (20. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Sundvogel,

stimmt, seit kurzem habe ich die VHF -30g 3,20m, die ich mir speziell für das SeFo- und MeFo-Fischen zugelegt habe. Leider konnte ich bisher nur Trockenübungen  durchführen, so daß Drillerfahrungen noch fehlen. 

Nächstes Wochenende 27.-29.04., bin ich in Travemünde und möchte am Brodtener Steilufer meine ersten "Praxistests" durchführen. Du wohnst doch westlich von Hamburg und hast es nicht allzu weit bis zur Ostsee. Gerne können wir uns treffen, gemeinsam angeln und die VHF ausgiebig testen (dann hoffentlich mit Drillerfahrungen).

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hey Gerrit, wenn ich da mit meinem Schlabberstecken auftauche, dann lachen die mich aus. 

@Angeldet,
naja bei mir schlägt der Haken eigentlich ganz gut ein. Auch auf eine Entfernung von 60-80m, aber natürlich an Geflecht. Selbst mit meinem weichen Stecken habe ich schön öfter Mefos foul-hooked, dass hat m.E. weniger was mit der Härte der Rute, als mit der Schärfe der Haken zu tun und die wechsel ich schon häufig. Allerdings fische ich ja auch gerne mit meiner Daiwa PMS 2,5 lbs Karpfenrute mit leichten Pilkern in Norwegen auf Köhler,Pollack und Dorsch, die ist auch recht weich, aber das macht einen Heidenspass.

@Margeaux
Das ist ein tolles Angebot, leider bin ich just an dem WE irgendwo in Süd- oder Osteuropa unterwegs. Schade, dass hätte mich wirklich interessiert wie die Rute einen 12g Flash transportiert und wie sie mit einer 50er Mefo umgeht.

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Also mit der Daiwa PMS 2,5 lbs Karpfenrute wär ja ein bischen heftig , da würden ja wohl doch einige sich stark wundern, breit grinsen oder spitze Bemerkungen machen. Hört sich ja so an, als wenn Du (auch) gerne recht lange Stecken fischt. Ich hab da noch 2 Typen 3,60m Ruten, die auch mit MeFo-Ködern ganz gut funzten und schon Jahre im Trockendock liegen.

Bei der MP1 ist das bestimmt nicht so, da wissen doch so'n paar was die kann. 
Jetzt hast Du aber auch gesagt, was noch wichtiger als die richtige Rutenhärte ist. 
Die DT funzt wirklich nicht mit Mono.


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Naja die Daiwa war auch mehr ein Beispiel für eine recht weiche Rute. Dorsche von 5-6kg sind kein Problem, sondern machen mächtig Freude. Mefo-Angeln würde ich mit den Dingern nun wirklich nicht. Da ist die Gefahr eines langfristigen Rückenschadens einfach zu groß.
Mit Mono würde ich die MP1 nicht fischen, dass wäre wohl doppelt gemoppelt. Zumal Geflecht das ewige rein und raus auch deutlich besser verträgt, sprich Verdrallung und Memoeffekt, als das Monozeug. Außerdem ist die Bisserkennung doch nicht nur ein bisschen besser wie dir ein dir gut bekannter Südharzer vermutlich schon berichtet hat. Ist schon interessant, wenn man den Zupfer in +70m Entfernung spürt, ansagt und 2 Sekunden später alle Anwesenden die Rute krumm werden sehen. |supergri 

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

^ Jupp, Supersache so! #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> was ich jetzt schon weiß das ich es wieder nicht schaffe mir meine eigenen ruten für schweden zu bauen.
> hab gott sei dank rainer seine 75er vhf da, die er mir für schweden gibt und von einen freund bekomme ich wieder seine 30er vhf.
> was aber sicher ist, das ich mich schon riesig freue auf schweden und die woche fischen sicher super wird.


@mad
Wenn Du noch Fertigrutenbedarf hast, sei es Reserverute(n), zum Schleppen, spezielles oder so, dann kannst Du bei der Fahrt Anf.Mai nach Norden auch mal an der A7 Abf. Seesen 15min auf der Schnellstraße entspannt mit 100km/h nach Osten fahren, an den Teichen vom Uwe Gerhard vorbei bis in den hohen sichtbaren Harz nach Osterode rein. Da kann ich Dir aus einem wohlgefüllten Rutenlager mit zig-Ruten in den Klassen L bis H notfalls immer noch gerne aushelfen, und superleckeren Kaffee gibts auch noch. :m


----------



## mad (21. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

danke det,|wavey: 

aber die "normalen" ruten habe ich auch noch genügend rumstehen.
aber vielleicht schaffe ich ja noch 1-2 rütchen für mich zu bauen, hab hier paar blanks die wollte ich schon sehr gerne in schweden testen.
wenn nicht dann werden ab den 23.6. eine woche in italien am po paar kräftige vhf blanks getestet, und glaub mir da nehme ich keine rücksicht aufs material das müssen die schon aushalten.:vik: 
wäre ja gelacht wenn die nicht besser wären wie eine bp auf waller.#6


----------



## rainer1962 (21. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> wenn nicht dann werden ab den 23.6. eine woche in italien am po paar kräftige vhf blanks getestet, und glaub mir da nehme ich keine rücksicht aufs material das müssen die schon aushalten.:vik:
> wäre ja gelacht wenn die nicht besser wären wie eine bp auf waller.#6


 

|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: 
endlich mal jemand der ner VHF mehr zutarut als ner BP:vik: #6


----------



## Bernhard* (21. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> ... wäre ja gelacht wenn die nicht besser wären wie eine bp auf waller.





rainer1962 schrieb:


> ... endlich mal jemand der ner VHF mehr zutarut als ner BP


  Ich dachte Ihr würdet für´s Waller-Spinnen aufgrund der softeren "Einsaug-Spitze" eher die VT-Serie favorisieren???


----------



## Margaux (21. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sundvogel schrieb:


> @Margaux
> Das ist ein tolles Angebot, leider bin ich just an dem WE irgendwo in Süd- oder Osteuropa unterwegs. Schade, dass hätte mich wirklich interessiert wie die Rute einen 12g Flash transportiert und wie sie mit einer 50er Mefo umgeht.
> 
> Uli



Hej Uli,

das ich schade! Vielleicht können wir das mal nachholen, wobei ich vom Niederrhein natürlich nicht allzu häufig an die Ostsee komme. Leider...

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Margaux (21. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Ich dachte Ihr würdet für´s Waller-Spinnen aufgrund der softeren "Einsaug-Spitze" eher die VT-Serie favorisieren???



@burn

Im Juni werde ich die VHF -150g und die VT -120g u.a. auf Pollack in Norwegen einsetzen und vergleichen. Die Pollacks saugen den Köder auch ein und ich bin gespannt, welche Rute - mit vergleichbaren Ködern - besser fängt. Ich werde berichten...

Im Übrigen habe ich die VHF -150g für das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee "mißbraucht". Dorsche saugen den Köder ja ebenfalls ein. Bevorzugt habe ich dabei sogar Pilker eingesetzt, obwohl es heißt, daß "Metall" nicht optimal mit einer VHF zu führen ist. Jeder hat hier sicherlich eine individuelle Meinung dazu, ich fand's aber klasse und habe auch trotz härterer Spitze nicht weniger gefangen als die Kollegen mit weicher Rute. Außerdem kann man mit VHF und geflochtener Schnur den Köder wirklich optimal führen und *spüren* - einfach klasse. 

Grüße #h,
Margaux


----------



## rainer1962 (21. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> @burn
> 
> Außerdem kann man mit VHF und geflochtener Schnur den Köder wirklich optimal führen und *spüren* - einfach klasse.
> 
> ...


 
Jep dadurch wird eine optimale Führung gewährleistet somit auch mehr Bisse provoziert. Ein Ausschlitzen konnte ich aufgrund der typ. VHF Aktion nicht feststellen, im gegenteil die Fische sind sauber gehakt und durch die Schnelligkeit der Rute verliert man die auch nicht wieder vorausgesetzt man drillt wie es sich für eine VHF gehört, nämlich ganz genüsslich und in Ruhe ohne hektisch zu werden. 
@Burn
die Entwicklung bleibt nicht stehen gerade bei der VHF in Bezug auf Waller! 

@all insbes. Margeaux und Det bezügl. euren "Anspielungen" zum Erlkönig.
Genau diese "Entwicklung" ist der Grund. Erst wenn die abgeschlossen ist wird der Erlkönig präsentiert. #6


----------



## mad (21. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Ich dachte Ihr würdet für´s Waller-Spinnen aufgrund der softeren "Einsaug-Spitze" eher die VT-Serie favorisieren???



nein börnie,

die spitze von der vhf ist schon super und auch die vhf die ich zum wallerspinnfischen nehme (mal gehabt habe :c ) ist genial, nur die rute biegt sich nicht gleich so stark ins handteil wie eine vt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> endlich mal jemand der ner VHF mehr zutarut als ner BP


Das sehe ich eigentlich auch so, kommt allerdings drauf an ab welcher VHF, 90/120er ?, darunter muß man mal sehen.   Ob am Boot mit dem spezifischen Problem Bootskante und unter das Boot wickeln, oder am Ufer, das ist auch noch ein gehöriger Unterschied in der Anwendung.
Von der Material/Wandstärke können ja schon die ganz kleinen gut mithalten, und die exakte Fertigung der VHF-Blanks ist wirklich immer wieder ein Gedicht! #6

Und noch eine Frage in die Runde: #h
Wieviele VHF-Angler*innen* gibt es eigentlich schon?


----------



## marlin2304 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Harrison-Fans,
lange keine Beiträge mehr gelesen,vermisse Neue. Scheint das schöne Wetter verleitet euch alle dazu fleißig die Natur mit einer Harrison zu genießen. Muss mich noch einwenig gedulden, bis ich meine ersten Erfahrungen posten kann.
Freu mich wieder was von euch zu hören.

Gruß Marlin


----------



## Pikepauly (26. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Marlin!
Hab heute meine Rute bekommen!
Hervorragendes Material, handwerklich perfekt verarbeitet.
Bin sehr zufrieden und Dienstag ist der 1 Mai!!!
Hat Mad prima gemacht!

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

na super! #6 Welche ist es denn jetzt geworden?
Dann können wir ja bald Deine Metamorphose beobachten ...


----------



## NorbertF (26. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Huiuiui dann ist ja meine nun auch bald dran:vik:


----------



## Pikepauly (26. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Det!
Na die Standard 2,70 mtr. 30 - 75 Gramm mal so als Florett zum Gufiangeln im Strom (Elbe/Weser).
Ist toll hat Mad gut gemacht, braucht sich vor den fleissigen Japanern nicht verstecken. Ist genauso perfekt gebaut.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

blaue Ringe oder Fuji?
Hab auch gerade so ein Päckchen mit blauen und grauen Ringen in spezieller Sortierung bekommen, die sind einfach klasse, so wunderbar schlank!


----------



## Pikepauly (26. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Keine blauen Ringe. Ob die von Fuji sind keine Ahnung beschriftet sind sie nicht. Meine auch hätte mit Mad besprochen das seine Hausmarke da rauf kommt. Sind aber sehr filigran. Die Fuji Ringe die ich sonst so kenne sind bischen stabiler gebaut.
Aber sehr schön.

Gruss

Pauly

@Norbert F

Das warten lohnt sich auf jeden Fall!:vik:


----------



## moped (26. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Hab heute meine Rute bekommen!
> Hervorragendes Material, handwerklich perfekt verarbeitet.


 
Servus Pikepaul,

Du hast mir jetzt was voraus!!!!! Eine VHF am 1.Mai!!!!! Du Miststück:q :q :q !!!! 

Ich wünsch Dir viel Freude und viele geile Fische damit! Und mir wünsch ich bald eine VHF!

Petri Heil,
Jürgen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Sind aber sehr filigran. Die Fuji Ringe die ich sonst so kenne sind bischen stabiler gebaut.


Die filigranen als 2-Beiner halten nachweislich aber richtig was aus, und das weniger Gewicht merkt man immer. Werde da glatt mal wiegen.

Also haste eine graue mit grauen 2-Bein Ringen genommen, ja?
Da geht aber mehr mit, als nur der skizzierte Einsatzbereich, wirste aber schnell drauf kommen, spätestens nach dem ersten richtigen Fisch - legste die eh nicht mehr weg!


----------



## Pikepauly (26. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Det
Also graue Ringe ist richtig, aber die Rute ist nicht grau.
Ich bring sie ja mit zum Edersee. Deine Leichten möchte ich auch gern mal sehen, so in Hinblick auf Mefo und so.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## marlin2304 (27. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Hi Marlin!
> Hab heute meine Rute bekommen!
> Hervorragendes Material, handwerklich perfekt verarbeitet.
> Bin sehr zufrieden und Dienstag ist der 1 Mai!!!
> ...


 
Hallo Pikepauly,
das glaube ich dir gerne. Robert fährt jetzt erst einmal zum#:nach Schweden und dann bin ich hoffentlich der Glückliche, der seine Harrison bekommt. Bei uns ist leider der Hecht noch bis Ende Mai zu.
Freu mich auf die Rute, wie ein kleines Kind auf Weihnachten.


Gruß Marlin


----------



## mad (27. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus,

hab gerade eine nachricht bekommen normal schaue ich da nicht rein weil's nicht meine fischerei ist.
aber schaut mal mit welcher rute die jungs da fischen.:vik: 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99636


----------



## sa-s (27. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hallo robert,

du weckst begehrlichkeiten. 

beschriftest du alle deine ruten? wenn ja, schreib bitte auf meine in boarisch! im übrigen, hast du schon ein zeitfenster für meine?

schöne grüsse und dickes petri für schweden!

sepp


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> aber schaut mal mit welcher rute die jungs da fischen.


Wobei die (meine) Vorposter das bis dato wohl nicht ganz verstanden hatten, kann man wohl nichts machen: :q


Enni schrieb:


> da merkt und genießt man wirklich jeden Flossenschlag im ganzen Körper .... bin immer noch hin-und-weg... dass sind völlig neue Dimensionen, die sich da eröffnen ...


Muß man wohl (eingefleischter) VHF'ler sein um das gleich zu bemerken, das Geilomat-Feeling! :m

Und, Robert: Da mußte Du jetzt wohl noch mal an eine 2tlg Norwegen-Reise-Edition denken!


----------



## rainer1962 (28. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Muß man wohl (eingefleischter) VHF'ler sein um das gleich zu bemerken, das Geilomat-Feeling! :m


 

..nur dass es KEINE VHF sind...........:m


----------



## mad (29. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sa-s schrieb:


> hallo robert,
> 
> du weckst begehrlichkeiten.
> 
> ...



servus sepp,

die beschriftung von der firejerk hat marc anfertigen lassen.
eine beschriftung von hand bin ich nicht so begeistert und normal werden keine ruten von mir beschriftet. dafür habe ich die rollenhalter und endkappen lasern lassen.#6 

werde es leider nicht schneller schaffen deine rute zu bauen, sorry.

auf schweden freue ich mich und freitag mittag gehts los.:vik: 
werde rainer per sms am laufenden halten und hoffe ich kann ihm von dicken hechten berichten.|wavey:


----------



## marlin2304 (29. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Robert,
bin mal gespannt wie es dir gefallen wird. So wie es aussieht, werde ich nächstes Jahr, hoffentlich auch ein paar Harrison im Gepäck haben. Ich glaube der Virus von deinen Ruten hat mich befallen.|supergri 

Gruß Marlin


----------



## rainer1962 (29. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Marlin ne gute Wahl #6


----------



## Bernhard* (29. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus sepp,
> 
> die beschriftung von der firejerk hat marc anfertigen lassen.
> eine beschriftung von hand bin ich nicht so begeistert und normal werden keine ruten von mir beschriftet. dafür habe ich die rollenhalter und endkappen lasern lassen.#6
> ...



  Hallo Robert!  Wie wärs denn mit Aufklebern für von Dir gebaute Ruten???


----------



## rainer1962 (29. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Aufkleber find ich persönlich nicht gut...die lösen sich über kurz oder lang, dann siehts beschissen aus.


----------



## marlin2304 (29. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Aufkleber find ich persönlich nicht gut...die lösen sich über kurz oder lang, dann siehts beschissen aus.


 
Das find ich gut:q

Aber vielleicht hilft eine Gravur.

Gruß Marlin


----------



## rainer1962 (29. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Gravour wird wohl den Blabnk in mitleidenschaft ziehen, nehm ich mal an, Aufkleber wäre vielleicht noch möglich wenn man dann nochmal mit Klarlack drüberpinselt...
warum soll denn die Rute überhaupt beschrifftet werden????


----------



## mad (29. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Aufkleber find ich persönlich nicht gut...die lösen sich über kurz oder lang, dann siehts beschissen aus.



da hast du recht,

aber nicht bei mir. die bekommen auch eine lackierung wie die ringe und dann schaut das perfekt aus und hält.



			
				börnie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Robert! Wie wärs denn mit Aufklebern für von Dir gebaute Ruten???



werde mal wenn ich zeit habe (also nie) welche machen lassen. bekomme ja bald eine neue serie und die braucht natürlich auch einen namen.


----------



## marlin2304 (29. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Gravour wird wohl den Blabnk in mitleidenschaft ziehen, nehm ich mal an, Aufkleber wäre vielleicht noch möglich wenn man dann nochmal mit Klarlack drüberpinselt...
> warum soll denn die Rute überhaupt beschrifftet werden????


 
So wars gemeint, als FUN.


----------



## sa-s (29. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus sepp,
> 
> die beschriftung von der firejerk hat marc anfertigen lassen.
> eine beschriftung von hand bin ich nicht so begeistert und normal werden keine ruten von mir beschriftet. dafür habe ich die rollenhalter und endkappen lasern lassen.#6
> ...



grias di robert,

habe ja noch keine rute von dir und bin bei der abgebildeten firejerk eben auf den gedanken gekommen. nicht das ich etwas gegen des englische hab, ich mag halt nur des bayerische lieber!

 

stress dich nur net und geniesse erst mal deinen wohlverdienten angelurlaub. 

ich bin ja auch erst mal 2 wochen in norwegen. wenn ich zurück bin melde ich mich mal.

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## mad (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus,

arbeitet nicht so viel.|wavey: 

wir fahren jetzt nach schweden und fangen dicke hechte.:vik: 

rainer bekommt info was alles so geht.|bla: |bla: |bla:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Good luck and much fun ! #6


----------



## NorbertF (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> arbeitet nicht so viel.|wavey:
> 
> ...



Petri Heil!
Fangt ordentlich und schreibt uns schöne Berichte und Fotos!
Und lasst die Schwedinnen in Ruhe


----------



## jerkfreak (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ein Fettes Urlaubs-Petri an MAD!!!

Konnte meine Harrison in Italien leider nicht mit einem Waller einweihen, weil die Fische aufgrund des nicht vorhandenen Winters und der somit verbundenen verfrühten Laichzeit und dem noch dazukommenden sinkenden Wasserstand sehr schlecht bissen und an Spinfischen nicht zu denken war...! 

Bei meinem einzigen Spinversuch konnte ich aber zumindest einen Fisch "fangen", eine ca 3 Pfd schwere Meeräsche, die sich den Drilling des Blinkers in den Bauch gerammt hatte...! Ne Herausforderung für die Rute war es natürlich nicht...! Nichteinmal des Herausheben des Fisches störte die Rute...!

Werde ich sie wohl doch an heimischen Gewässern mit dem ersten Waller bekannt machen dürfen...! *g*


----------



## Ratz (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi, 
ich möchte mich auch herzlichst bei Mad für den Aufbau der VHF 10-45gr WG, 240 cm bedanken. 
Die Rute ist ein kleines Schmuckstück und entspricht über die Maßen meinen Erwartungen. Optisch ist sie einfach schick und die Verarbeitung ist sauber und präzise. Sie ist sehr leicht und mit dem im Durchmesser 22mm starken Korkgriff, ist sie für meine Frauenhände wie geschaffen. :q 

Zur Funktion brauche ich nicht viel zu erzählen.
Einfach klasse!#6 


Viele Grüße vom Ratz :g


----------



## don_king (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Endlich mal jemand der sich auch für die 2,4m lange Rute entschieden hat!

Allerdings fehlt bei meiner die Carbon-Zierwicklung auf dem Handteil, hab ich da ein frühes Vor-Serien-Modell oder was ;+.

Petri zu dem Zander, ich muss mich noch eine Woche gedulden bevors wieder rund geht.

Gruss Stefan


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Ratz schrieb:


> Die Rute ist ein kleines Schmuckstück und entspricht über die Maßen meinen Erwartungen.


Tolles Rütchen, muß in der Kürze ja wirklich sehr angenehm zu fischen sein. Das rote Outfit so ingesamt und passend sieht aber auch schick aus!  Rote ruby-Wicklungen hat sie aber nicht, wie ich aus den Bildern zu entnehmen glaube (schwarz?).

und Petri zum feinen Zander! #6


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

feiner Mittsiebziger ratz#6 
diese Saison wirste dem ollen Baitcasterpeitscher und TN 60 Fetischist mal so richtig zeigen wo der hammer hängt:vik: 
ist schon ein geiles Feeling wenn der Einschlag in der Strömung kommt gelle????

wenn ich mal fragen darf.....was ist denn das für ein grünes Monster (Sandra???) das du da als Köder benutzt hast#c


----------



## profifischer (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo
Hier ist eine nette Unterkunft für alle Harrison Fans in Chicago.




mfg Manuel


----------



## Mr. Sprock (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Profifischer: Mach dazu doch bitte einen neuen Thread auf, beispielsweise mit dem Titel "Harrison Unterkunft Fans".


----------



## Ratz (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@rainer

Hi, 
der Baitcasterpeitscher hat  mir die Rute zum Geb. geschenkt, muß mich leider aus Anstand mit meinen Erfolgen erstmal zurückhalten.:q 
Der Köder ist ein Twister von Relax.
War übrigens mein lang erwarteter erster Zander. Juhu....hab ich mich gefreut :vik: 



@det

Die Bindungen sind schwarz mit jeweils einem blauen Zierring.




Viele Grüße, Ratz


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Was mich gerade wundert ist, daß bis auf die
Harrison VHF Spin 2,30m 5-30g die kurzen um 8ft gar nicht in mads Blankliste drin sind? |kopfkrat
Ich finde die aber auch zunehmend gut, Zangenangriff der 8ft und 10ft auf die 9fter!


----------



## Margaux (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Ratz
Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zum gelungenen Einstand mit der VHF #6. Und dazu noch eine 2,40m-Version, das ist recht selten hier im Thread (stehen aber wirklich nicht in Mad's Liste ;+). 

Wenn Du die VHF immer mit der Red Arc angelst, wären natürlich rote Bindungen oder schwarze Bindungen mit roten Zierringen plus Rutenringen mit roten Einlagen auch recht schick gewesen. In der Art - extra für die Red Arc - werde ich mir von Mad eine Rute aufbauen lassen.

@AngelDet
Der "Zangenangriff" wird nichts daran ändern, daß meine bevorzugte Länge die 2,70m bleiben wird :m. Das ist für mich das Optimum, wenn man eine Rute sowohl vom Ufer als auch vom Boot einsetzen möchte. 

@profifischer
Klasse Photo von "unserer" Harrison-Unterkunft |muahah:

Einen schönen Sonntag wünscht,

Margaux


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Der "Zangenangriff" wird nichts daran ändern, daß meine bevorzugte Länge die 2,70m bleiben wird :m. Das ist für mich das Optimum, wenn man eine Rute sowohl vom Ufer als auch vom Boot einsetzen möchte.


Ich meine das schon so, daß wenn kurz und straff, eine 8ft nochmal wieder kürzer und straffer als eine 9ft ist, und im Gebüsch-Ufer halt sehr viel angenehmer. 
Trotzdem ist eine 8ft noch akzeptabel und taugt zum wirklichen Rauswerfen, was ich ja sehr skeptisch am Anfang ausprobiert habe. #t Funzt aber, vor allem wenn man wirklich auf die letzen 10m verzichten kann oder gar den Dampf der langen für manche Köder gar nicht braucht.

Was mit an den 10ft aber neben des einfachen Weitwurfes und des langen Hebels auf Distanz gefällt - und weswegen ich das auch gleich mal schreiben muß: 
Großer Hecht am Boot (so ab 0,9m aufwärts) wird schon ein Krimi, wenn der Fisch einigermaßen gewitzt ist und das Boot als Deckung und Aushebel benutzt, zum Schnurverwickeln oder auch Rutenbrechen. :g 
Mit einer 3m Rute komme ich gerade noch um die Bootsenden bei einem 4.5m Boot und kann ihn austricksen, sofern da keinen weiteren tödlichen Hazards wie Ankerleinen, Echolotgeber, Ruder-im-Wasser oder Motorschrauben sind, alleine hat man praktisch keine Chance wenn das nicht vorher entschärft wurde.
Diese Dinge versteht so mancher gewitzte Hecht so richtig zu nutzen, den Faden um die Schraube gewickelt ist da noch das harmloseste. Mag ja sein, daß an dem von mir lange beangelten See in Südschweden die Hechte durch intensive Beangelung besonders gewitzt geworden sind, und woanders eben weniger, aber so sind nun mal meine Erfahrungen dort, incl. denen von anderen Anglern, es dauerte lange bis Meterhechte endlich ins Boot kamen. Und da ist eine lange kräftige Rute mit einem weiter außenliegenden Kran einfach sowas wie eine Lebensversicherung, um die Schnur nicht ums Boot gewickelt zu bekommen und mit dem dickeren durchgebogenen HT wenigstens sowas wie einen Restwiderstand dem Wüterich entgegensetzen zu können.

Wie gesagt: Wenn die Fische das Boot aktiv im Vollbesitz ihrer Kräfte anschwimmen und absuchen, sieht das ganz anders aus als ein in die Tiefe des Wasser flüchten wollender Fisch, das ist praktisch harmlos.


----------



## rainer1962 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

die 240er kann NOCH ???? nicht, vielleicht auch nie, in MADs Liste stehen, war ein Sonderposten von ein paar wenigen Blanks, glaube es waren 5 Stück oder so.............

die sind aber soviel ich weiß alle wech, ob was in der Länge nachkommt werden wir sehen.......wahrscheinlich kann Robert den ein oder anderen 45er Blank in 240 organisieren und wenn die Nachfrage da wäre, wäre vielleicht eine Produktion von diesem Blank drin (so habe ich zumindest Robert verstanden).

mit der 75er in 240 verhält es sich genauso wie mit obiger#6 
@ Ratz,
ich weiß daß dies Dein erster war, umso so schöner daß es gleich ein schöner Mittsiebziger ist, ich kenne Leute die angeln schon ne halbe Ewigkeit und haben die 70er Marke beim Zander noch nicht mal angekratzt:vik: 
Petri nochmal


----------



## Margaux (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@AngelDet
Wußte ich doch, daß ich Dich mit der "Längendiskussion" zu einem "großen Tastenangriff" würde verleiten können  |muahah::vik::m:m

Die Erfahrungen mit den Schwedenhechten, die unter das Boot sausen etc., habe ich schon leidvoll selber gemacht. Das ist mir passiert, ausgerechnet als ich es zum ersten Mal ausprobiert habe, lediglich eine 2,10m-Rute einzusetzen. Als wenn der Hecht das geahnt hätte - entkommen ist er jedenfalls und das verdient. Seitdem setze ich auf 2,70m im Boot und konnte auch entsprechende Hechtattacken gut parieren. 3m sind mir im Kleinboot - vor allem mit zwei Angeln - einfach zu unhandlich. 

Als reine Uferspinnrute würde ich sogar eher auf länger als 3m setzen, wie bspw. zum Me-/SeFo-Angeln die VHF -30 in 3,20m. Und klar, sind keine weiten Würfe gefragt und/oder ist das Ufer stark bewachsen, können 2,40m optimal sein.

Das kommt bei mir aber eher selten vor und da ich - wie auch schon oft geschrieben - lieber eine kleine, aber feine Ausrüstung bevorzuge und damit Ruten zu mehreren Zwecken einsetze, bleibt für mich 2,70m erste Wahl |wavey:.

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Bubbel2000 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ach komm margaux, die 2.40er brauchst du doch noch in deiner sammlung, oder?


----------



## Margaux (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> ach komm margaux, die 2.40er brauchst du doch noch in deiner sammlung, oder?



Sowas mußte ja kommen, Steffen, |muahah:, aber mit der 2,40er könnt Ihr mich nicht locken :m

Gespannt bin ich vielmehr auf den "Erlkönig" :vik:|muahah:

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## marlin2304 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo,
ich habe auch ein paar Fragen an euch.... 
Die Rutenlängendiskussion finde ich informativ. An welchen Gewässern fischt ihr? Fluss oder See? Vom Ufer oder vom Boot? 

Vom Boot aus, finde ich, kann man jede Rutenlänge fischen. Ich lese immer nur, dass Ruten von 3m länge zu lang sind. Finde ich überhaupt nicht, man kann vom Boot aus eine 1,80m Rute als auch eine 3m Rute verwenden und die Fische sicher landen. 

Vom Ufer am Fluss aus, kann man 2,70m oder 2,40m Rute verwenden, es reicht vollkommen aus.

Meiner Erfahrung nach stehen die Fische im fließenden Gewässer selten in der Mitte. 

Vom Ufer aus an einem See ist eine 3m Rute angebracht, um den Köder weiter auswerfen zu können. 

Hauptkriterium ist das Gewicht der Rute für ermüdungsfreies 
Fischen.
Eine weiteres wichtiges Kriterium ist die Schnelligkeit der Ruten, oder? 
Mich interessiert sehr, eure Meinungen und Erfahrungen über Rutenlängen allgemein, Fluss, See, Ufer oder Boot. 

Vielen Dank im voraus, ihr Harrison Fans#h 

Gruß Marlin


----------



## Margaux (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



marlin2304 schrieb:


> Die Rutenlängendiskussion finde ich informativ.


 
#6 Hallo Marlin! Gut, daß Du dieses Thema weiterführst, wobei Du eigentlich schon einige Deiner Fragen selbst beantwortet hast.



marlin2304 schrieb:


> Vom Boot aus, finde ich, kann man jede Rutenlänge fischen. Ich lese immer nur, dass Ruten von 3m länge zu lang sind. Finde ich überhaupt nicht, man kann vom Boot aus eine 1,80m Rute als auch eine 3m Rute verwenden und die Fische sicher landen.


 
Ja und nein! Vom Prinzip kam man selbstverständlich jede Rutenlänge vom Boot einsetzen, auch eine 7m-Stippe. Wenn Du aber beim Schleppangeln bspw. im Kleinboot mit 2 Anglern und 4 Ruten sitzt, kann das schon mal ganz schönes Durcheinander geben. Dazu sind mir *persönlich* 3m-Ruten einfach zu lang. 2,4m wiederum könnte zu kurz sein, wie AngelDet oben beschrieben hat, wenn der Hecht z.B. die Flucht unter das Boot antritt. Ist mir in Schweden schon des öfteren passiert, aber nur einmal - wegen zu kurzer Rute - erfolgreich für den Hecht. :q Schaue mal beim Profi-Schleppangeln ins Boot, im Schnitt dürften die Ruten 2,60m sein. Wenn Du (alleine) vom Boot spinnangelst, kannst Du selbstverständlich auch drei Meter einsetzen oder 1,80m auf Barsch.





marlin2304 schrieb:


> Vom Ufer am Fluss aus, kann man 2,70m oder 2,40m Rute verwenden, es reicht vollkommen aus.


 
Wenn ich am Rhein auf Hecht angele - und mittlerweile immer mit einem Wels rechnen kann - bin ich froh, wenn ich gegen die Strömung eine 3m Rute mit entsprechendem Rückgrat einsetzen kann. Eine 2,70m-Rute (auf Zander und Barsch) ist aber ebenso völlig in Ordnung.

Bei schmalen Flüssen oder gar Bächen mit starker Uferbepflanzung, kann man auch auf bis zu 2,10m reduzieren. Ich habe mir u.a. für einen solchen Fall die VHF 30 in 2,30m zugelegt.



marlin2304 schrieb:


> Vom Ufer aus an einem See ist eine 3m Rute angebracht, um den Köder weiter auswerfen zu können.


 
Stimmt, wobei man dann sogar bis 3,30m hoch gehen kann, wenn man bspw. scheue Forellen weit draußen überlisten möchte (wie auch an der Küste die Meerforellen). Ich persönlich komme am Ufer großer Seen allerdings auf Barsch, Zander und Hecht auch mit 2,70m aus, da sich diese Fischarten ja tageszeitabhängig in Ufernähe begeben (und nicht so scheu sind, wie "wildlebende" Forellen). 



marlin2304 schrieb:


> Hauptkriterium ist das Gewicht der Rute für ermüdungsfreies
> Fischen. Eine weiteres wichtiges Kriterium ist die Schnelligkeit der Ruten, oder?


 
Beides stimmt ganz genau und die Symbiose beider Hauptkriterien hat einen Namen: Harrison VHF



marlin2304 schrieb:


> Mich interessiert sehr, eure Meinungen und Erfahrungen über Rutenlängen allgemein, Fluss, See, Ufer oder Boot. An welchen Gewässern fischt ihr?


 
Fazit: Ich reise mit dem Wohnmobil ziemlich viel, brauche also Allzweckwaffen für Fluß und See, Ufer und Boot sowie Süß- und Salzwasser. Als optimale Länge hat sich für mich 2,70m herauskristallisiert, andere - wie bspw. AngelDet - werden 3m sagen. Das kann nur jeder selbst herausfinden. Wenn meine nächsten Harrisons fertig sind, werde ich 5 in 2,70m haben sowie jeweils eine in 2,30m, 3,00m und 3,20m. Drei sind VT's für das Multifischen sowie vier VHF und eine Interceptor für Stationär.
(Neben einer Sbiro- und einer Downriggerrute sowie zwei Eisangeln ist das dann übrigens meine komplette Ausrüstung - mehr, außer vielleicht einer Rute für das UL-Angeln , gibt's dann aber nicht ). 

Grüße #h,
Margaux


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Margaux
Schön, daß Du das mit den Hechten am Boot auch so siehst! #6
Notfalls kann dann ja im Fall der Fälle noch ein ganz langer Arm nach außenboards helfen, wobei ich jedenfalls nicht die Maximallänge habe. :m


----------



## Margaux (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Notfalls kann dann ja im Fall der Fälle noch ein ganz langer Arm nach außenboards helfen, wobei ich jedenfalls nicht die Maximallänge habe. :m


 
@AngelDet
Ich auch nicht, deshalb nehmen wir lieber eine längere Rute zwischen 2,70m und 3,00m .

Im Übrigen würde es mich wirklich interessieren, wie bei gleichem Köder und gleicher Schnur (-stärke) die Längendifferenz beim Wurf zwischen einer 2,70m und einer 3,00m VHF gleichen Wurfgewichtes ist (Edersee #h).

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## rainer1962 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

so Leutz die Fangmeldung von Mad aus Schweden für den gestrigen tag, hab gestern Abend gegen 22 Uhr folgende SMS bekommen:
"heute ca 70 Hechte gedrillt, alle leider nur bis ca 80cm, hat aber trotzdem ne Menge Spass gemacht"
das ist die wörtliche SMS von Robert :m 
bin ma gespannt wies bei denen da oben so weitergeht, wenns weiter so läuft werd ich keine SMS mehr erhalten er hat dann wunde Finger vom drillen und hakenlösen und kann die astatur nicht mehr schmerzfrei bedienen:m 

zu den Rutenlängen,
als erstes seh ich das mit Hecht und Boot etwas anders, selbst wenn er mir drunter läuft kann ich selbst eine 2m Rute ins Wasser stecken dass die Schnur unter Wasser frei ist, dass er mir nicht unters Boot läuft...da praktiziere ich das Erschrecken des Fisches, indem ich fest auf den Bootsboden stampfe, da macht er ruckzuck kehr und tschüss in die andere Richtung, ich drille allerdings auch die Hechte "weit" weg vom Boot so im Umkreis bis 10 m so lange bis er keine große Flucten mehr macht.

Trotzdem hier meine bevorzugten Längen:
Boot von 180 bis 270:q 
dies ist abhängig vom zu fischen Köder, taktik usw. vor allem aber von der Rute in welcher Länge sie erhältlich ist. ich fische lieber ne 270er VHf im Boot als ne 2m Sam Fisher 
vom Ufer und ich spreche vom Rhein, auch hier von 2m bis 270er, je nach Köder...
twitche ich nehme ich max ne 240er (Ashura) zur Zeit allerdings die 210er daiko. Dies ist aber alles abhängig von dem was gerade geht, wobble ich normal nehm ich ne 270er, für  Gummi auch 270er.....
wenn ich mir EINE für alles zulegen sollte wäre es eine 270iger Rute.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Im Übrigen würde es mich wirklich interessieren, wie bei gleichem Köder und gleicher Schnur (-stärke) die Längendifferenz beim Wurf zwischen einer 2,70m und einer 3,00m VHF gleichen Wurfgewichtes ist


Rechnerisch aus der Länge etwa 14%, 
aus (300-50)/(270-50)=1,14 , mit ca.50cm effektiven Griffhebeln auf der anderen Seite des Drehpunktes, was nach meiner Erfahrung auch in etwa hin kommt.


----------



## Margaux (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Rainer
Schön, daß Robert mal vom Angeln und nicht vom Rutenbauen wunde Finger bekommt #h 

Zu den "Bootshechten": 
Wenn Du vom Boot aus spinnfischst, Rainer, ohne Motor im Wasser etc., funktioniert Deine beschriebene Methode sicherlich problemlos.
Ich bezog meine negativen Erfahrungen mit zu kurzen Ruten im Boot auf folgende Situation: ich schleppe mit 4PS-Außenboarder alleine auf einem großen schwedischen See, mit zwei Angeln (einen tief- und einen flachlaufenden Wobbler). Der Biß erfolgt und ich kann nicht gleichzeitig drillen, den Außenboarder anwinkeln und die zweite Rute einholen. Also brauche ich eine längere Rute mit der ich den Hecht führen kann, nämlich weg von der 2. Leine, weg vom Außenboarderschacht und weg von der Unterseite des Bootes. 
Im Übrigen habe ich mit Schwedenhechten die Erfahrung gemacht, daß sie sich relativ passiv verhalten und zunächst leicht an das Boot ziehen lassen. Und erst dann geht die Post ab, ein Ausdrillen in 10m Entfernung ist deshalb kaum möglich. Aber so macht jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen #h (und außerdem gehörst Du ja auch zur 270er-Fraktion...|supergri).

@AngelDet
14% wären bspw. bei einem 50m Wurf immerhin 7m. Das würde ich - wie schon geschrieben - gerne mal in der Praxis testen.

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## marlin2304 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

_"Ja und nein! Vom Prinzip kam man selbstverständlich jede Rutenlänge vom Boot einsetzen, auch eine 7m-Stippe. Wenn Du aber beim Schleppangeln bspw. im Kleinboot mit 2 Anglern und 4 Ruten sitzt, kann das schon mal ganz schönes Durcheinander geben. Dazu sind mir *persönlich* 3m-Ruten einfach zu lang. 2,4m wiederum könnte zu kurz sein, wie AngelDet oben beschrieben hat, wenn der Hecht z.B. die Flucht unter das Boot antritt. Ist mir in Schweden schon des öfteren passiert, aber nur einmal - wegen zu kurzer Rute - erfolgreich für den Hecht. :q Schaue mal beim Profi-Schleppangeln ins Boot, im Schnitt dürften die Ruten 2,60m sein. Wenn Du (alleine) vom Boot spinnangelst, kannst Du selbstverständlich auch drei Meter einsetzen oder 1,80m auf Barsch."_ (Zitat Marqaux)

Hallo Marqaux,
ich habe beim Schleppen die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es vorteilhaft ist, verschiedene Längen zu verwenden. Bisher habe ich bzw. wir es so gehalten, zwei längere und zwei kürzere Ruten mit unterschiedlichen Lauftiefen von Wobbler. Da man ja nicht nur gerade aus fährt, konnten wir es umgehen, dass sich die Schnüre ineinander verdrallen. 
Geb allen Recht, die die 2,70m Harrsion als Allroundlänge ansehen, ist auch mein Favorit.
Vielen Dank an alle für eure Erfahrungen, ist sehr lehrreich.... 
Ich melde mich später nochmals, muss ein weinig arbeiten.
Gruß Marlin


----------



## rainer1962 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Margaux;1576547Ich bezog meine negativen Erfahrungen mit zu kurzen Ruten im Boot auf folgende Situation: ich schleppe mit 4PS-Außenboarder   usw......
 
Grüße schrieb:
			
		

> #q #q #q  naja ich bin halt net der schlepper sonder ich rudere meinen Angelnachen im Altrhein umher  dabei werfe ich die Hot Spots an, somit ohne Motor und nur eine Rute, da kann natürlich nix verwurschteln:vik:  von daher bin ich was diesen Erfahrungsschsatz betrifft (schleppen mit Motor und Schwedenhechte, da war ich nämlich noch nie  ) mehr oder weniger ahnungslos#c vorstellen kann ichs mir schon vorallem jetzt wo du das sagst. Seh mich halt immer rudernder weise im Altrhein schippern


----------



## raubfischwunder (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Habe mir auch ne 2,70m VHf von MAd bauen lassen.
Will sie zum Ufer-und  evtl.Bootfischen einsetzen.
Denke mit dieser Länge macht man nichts verkehrt.
Das WG 30-75 Gramm rundet das ganze ab, so dass man
sowohl auf Hecht, Zander usw. fischen kann.
Da ich aber vorwiegend vom Ufer aus fische, denke ich das die Länge ideal ist.
Übrigens egal welche Länge -
das Rütchen ist so super aufgebaut - und macht auf jedenfall eine Menge Spaß- selbst , falls man mal nichts fängt (kommt leider in letzter Zeit öfter vor) bereitet einem die Harrison bestückt mit einer 2500 Certate (Rute in cobaltblau mit weißen Zierringen) ne menge Spaß.
möchte die 2,70m nicht missen
viel petri heil
und wie sooft ist vieles Erfahrung- aber auch vieles Geschmacksache.


----------



## Margaux (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



marlin2304 schrieb:


> ... ich habe beim Schleppen die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es vorteilhaft ist, verschiedene Längen zu verwenden. Bisher habe ich bzw. wir es so gehalten, zwei längere und zwei kürzere Ruten mit unterschiedlichen Lauftiefen von Wobbler. Da man ja nicht nur gerade aus fährt, konnten wir es umgehen, dass sich die Schnüre ineinander verdrallen.
> Gruß Marlin


 
Hallo Marlin,

was Du schreibst, stimmt 100%. Bei zwei Anglern und insgesamt vier Ruten im Kleinboot, ist es von Vorteil, wenn die beiden Ruten, die zur Seite auslegt werden, länger sind als die beiden Angeln, die man quasi hinter dem Boot führt. Hierbei halte ich 2 x 2,70m und 2 x 2,40m für optimal.

@Rainer
Vielleicht kommst Du ja mal mit Robert o.ä. nach Schweden |supergri, ist wirklich sehr schön dort, nicht nur wegen der tollen Hechte |supergri |supergri (sondern auch wegen der wunderschönen Natur |supergri |supergri |supergri ).

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Margaux (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



raubfischwunder schrieb:


> ... 2,70m VHf von MAd bauen lassen... WG 30-75 Gramm
> ...bereitet einem die Harrison bestückt mit einer 2500 Certate (Rute in cobaltblau) ne menge Spaß.


 
Es könnte sehr gut sein, daß ich entgegen aller Vernunft demnächst genau diese Kombination auch fische. Einer VHF 2,70m 30-75g "Steve Harrison Signature Rod" gebührt einfach eine außergewöhnliche Rolle... :l 

Grüße #h,
Margaux


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo,#h 

habe Heute meine erste Harrison von Robert bekommen.Es ist
eine perfekt wie besprochen aufgebaute VT 60/120.
Ich bin aber trotzdem im Moment von der Rute enttäuscht.
Die Rute sollte zum leichten Pilken mit bis max. 90 gr.auf
Dorsch und Pollack eingesetzt werden.Wenn ich die Rute mit
meiner Shimano Diaflash EX 50-100 gr.vergleiche,so ist die Harrison
trotz gering höherem WG ein Wabbelstock.Unterschätze ich die Rute,oder welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit diesem Modell gemacht?

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## NorbertF (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Du hast ne VT gekauft. Wenn du eine harte Rute willst (wie die Diaflash) dann wäre die VHF deine Rute gewesen. Nicht die VT.


----------



## Margaux (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@j.Breithardt
Ich habe mir die VT 60/120g in 2,70m genau für den gleichen Zweck, allerdings als Multirollenversion, aufbauen lassen.

Leider komme ich erst in einem Monat nach Norwegen, so daß ich leider noch keine praktischen Erfahrungen liefern kann. Auch kenne ich zum Vergleich die Shimano Diaflash nicht, allerdings kann ich alleine betrachtet überhaupt nicht bestätigen, daß die VT -120g ein Wabbelstock sein soll.

Und bedenke bitte auch, daß Dorsch, Pollack und Co. den Köder einsaugen, damit dürfte eine ultraharte Spitze definitiv von Nachteil sein.

Ich bin auf Deinen ersten Praxisbericht gespannt.

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## erich17 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Wo ? In der Spitze oder im gesamten Blank?

Hast du schon mal z.B. eine Wasserflasche angehängt und beide Ruten belastet?

Also ich kann jetzt nur von der VHF reden, die angeblich geringfügig schneller ist als die VT. Aber der Blank an sich ist einfach ein Traum - sehr sensibel in der Spitze und ein superbes Rückgrat . Als ich persönlich bei Robert war habe ich meine beste Rute zum Vergleich mit dabei gehabt. Da fühlte sich die VHF auch ein wenig schwabbelig dagegen an. Erst beim Fischen zeigt sich die Stärke der Harrison !!!!!

Lass den Kopf nicht gleich hängen. Fisch bzw. probier sie ausgiebig - und ich bin überzeugt du wirst die Rute lieben !!!!

Erich17


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Du hast ne VT gekauft. Wenn du eine harte Rute willst (wie die Diaflash) dann wäre die VHF deine Rute gewesen. Nicht die VT.


 

Die Empfehlungen von Boardies und auch Mad lauteten VT.
Was ist dieser Rute in der Praxis zuzutrauen?

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## NorbertF (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Margaux: ich hab ne Diaflash 50-100.
Die ist schon sehr hart, schöne Gummirute für den Rhein.


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> @j.Breithardt
> Ich habe mir die VT 60/120g in 2,70m genau für den gleichen Zweck, allerdings als Multirollenversion, aufbauen lassen.
> 
> Leider komme ich erst in einem Monat nach Norwegen, so daß ich leider noch keine praktischen Erfahrungen liefern kann. Auch kenne ich zum Vergleich die Shimano Diaflash nicht, allerdings kann ich alleine betrachtet überhaupt nicht bestätigen, daß die VT -120g ein Wabbelstock sein soll.
> ...


----------



## Margaux (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



erich17 schrieb:


> Lass den Kopf nicht gleich hängen. Fisch bzw. probier sie ausgiebig - und ich bin überzeugt du wirst die Rute lieben !!!!
> Erich17


 
|good: 

Und wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe, für den Einsatz von Pilkern, zumal auf Fische, die den Köder einsaugen, würde ich die VT einer VHF oder vergleichbar schnellen Gummifischrute allemal vorziehen.

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Margaux (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Margaux: Habe die Rute mit einer Combi-Beringung aufbauen lassen,wollte sie sowohl mit Stationär,als auch mit Multi fischen
> können.


 
@j.Breithardt
Genauso habe ich sie mir auch aufbauen lassen, ohne Triggergriff.



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Bin noch seht skeptisch,ob sich ein größerer Dorsch vom Boden lösen lässt.


 
Da befürchte ich überhaupt keine Probleme, wirst sehen #6.

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## rainer1962 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> ........sondern Fische die sich wehren hochpumpen.
> Bin noch seht skeptisch,ob sich ein größerer Dorsch vom
> Boden lösen lässt.
> 
> ...


 
die 120iger VT wird auf Waller eingesetzt, glaubs einfach, die kann schon was ab.....ich weiß zwar nicht wie das mit Deinen Dorschen läuft aber ob die mit nem ordentlichen Waller mithalten können????


----------



## rainer1962 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Leutz hier die heutige SMS aus Schweden......die Metermarke ist geknackt!!!!!!!
Zitat:"Hallo Rainer, habe eine super Stelle gefu nden. 20 Hechte in 2 Stunden von 70-85cm und einer von 102"


Da fangen die aber echt net schlecht im hohen Norden:m


----------



## Margaux (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Da fangen die aber echt net schlecht im hohen Norden:m


 
Viele Grüße und Petri an die "Nordlichter" !!!

Und ich muß noch einen langen Monat warten, bis ich endlich in den Norden komme :c :c :c 

Grüße ,
Margaux


----------



## Margaux (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> die 120iger VT wird auf Waller eingesetzt, glaubs einfach, die kann schon was ab.....ich weiß zwar nicht wie das mit Deinen Dorschen läuft aber ob die mit nem ordentlichen Waller mithalten können????


 
@Rainer
So ein Dickdorsch auf 80 - 100m tief unten im Fjord ist schon eine Wucht. Ihn erstmal vom Boden zu lösen, kann schon ein schwieriges Unterfangen sein. Anfänger denken manchmal, sie hätten einen Hänger und geben zu früh auf (reißen bis die Leine kappt #q ). 

Trotzdem, ich wiederhole mich: das schafft die VT -120g definitiv!!

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## rainer1962 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich kann mir das mit der Meeresangelei net vorstellen, sollte vielleicht auch mal gehen, war da irgendwann mal bei Fynshav in Dänemark (glaube so heisst es) auf "Dorsch" die waren damals nicht größer wie meine Zander hier  Mein Cousin hat mich damals mitgenommen außerdem hatte ich machtig "Schiß" mit den kleinen Nußschalen aufm meer, würd ich nie mehr machen, lieber mit was größerem raus. Diesbezüglich kenne ich mich gar nicht aus, ich liebe meinen Rhein, seine Nebengewässer und die darin hausenden Fische :q vor allem aber unsere Art Fänge Abends mit den drei Pfälzer "W`s" zu feiern welche lauten:
Weck, Worscht und Woi:vik:


übersetzt:
Brötchen, Wurst und Wein :q #6


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> die 120iger VT wird auf Waller eingesetzt, glaubs einfach, die kann schon was ab.....ich weiß zwar nicht wie das mit Deinen Dorschen läuft aber ob die mit nem ordentlichen Waller mithalten können????


 

Nee Rainer,

mit `nem Waller können meine Dorsche garantiert nicht
mithalten.#d 
Werde die Rute einstweilen behalten und mich überraschen
lassen.
Danke für eure Meinungen.

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Margaux (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Die Ostsee-Dorsche in Zandergröße kann man getrost mit einer 45er Harrison fangen. In Norwegen allerdings KANN (muß es aber nicht) schon ganz anders zugehen. Da sollte man immer auf Größeres vorbereitet sein, eine 120g-Rute gilt dort als Light-Tackle.

@Rainer
Ich sehe schon, Du brauchst mal für zwei bis drei Wochen ein Wohnmobil und machst dann eine Rundreise "von den norwegischen Fjorden bis zu den schwedischen Seen" - das würde bestimmt eine unvergeßliche Reise...

Wobei der Rhein inkl. Altarmen und den drei W's sicherlich auch toll ist. Das kann der Niederrhein hier nicht so bieten.

Grüße #h,
Margaux


----------



## rainer1962 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Die Ostsee-Dorsche in Zandergröße kann man getrost mit einer 45er Harrison fangen.


 
das hab ich mir damals auch gedacht (zwar keine VHF die gabs damals noch nicht aber was anderes in der Klasse) 



> In Norwegen allerdings KANN (muß es aber nicht) schon ganz anders zugehen. Da sollte man immer auf Größeres vorbereitet sein, eine 120g-Rute gilt dort als Light-Tackle.


 
gerade mit light Tackle machts dann so richtig Laune#6 



> @Rainer
> Ich sehe schon, Du brauchst mal für zwei bis drei Wochen ein Wohnmobil und machst dann eine Rundreise "von den norwegischen Fjorden bis zu den schwedischen Seen" - das würde bestimmt eine unvergeßliche Reise...
> Grüße #h,
> Margaux


 
das ist das Problem.....die Zeit...hätte schon mit meinem Nachbarn da hoch fahren sollen, der ging aber immer  je nachdem 2-3 Wochen, das ist einfach zeitmässig nicht drin|gr: 
für ne Woche ist mir wiederum der Reisestreß zu groß


----------



## NorbertF (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ratet mal was heute in der Post war und was ich gerade ausgepackt habe...genau!
Die 30er in 2,7 Meter ist nun da. Was soll ich sagen, ich muss ja ehrlich zugeben ich dachte immer ihr haut ganz schön auf den Putz mit den Harrisons.
Aber alleine schon vom Ankucken und Anfassen sehe ich schon, da ist nichts übertrieben. Was für eine endgeile Rute!
Sowas von leicht und zackig und absolut fantastisch verarbeitet! Ich bin hin und weg!
Ein dickes dankeschön an Robert, auch wenn er gerade nicht da ist. Bei uns hats ca. Windstärke 10 aber ich weiss nicht ob ich das ertrage jetzt NICHT Barsche ärgern zu gehn.:l :l :l :l :l


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Norbert F
Dann suchste ne Stelle mit Rückenwind!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur neuen Rute und allzeit dicke Fische!

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Aber alleine schon vom Ankucken und Anfassen sehe ich schon, da ist nichts übertrieben. Was für eine endgeile Rute!


Das ist ein Dingens, nicht wahr?  Wird mit Fisch und dem neuen Köderzupfen noch viel geiler. :k 
Also los und viel Spaß mit der Neuen! #6


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich hab meine ja gleich am 01.05 eingeweiht.
Mit 2 schönen Zandern 63 und 75 cm.
Das Feeling beim Gufieren ist unschlagbar!!!
Die Fische sind nach 2 Minuten platt.
Im Vergleich zur Sportex KEV und zur Diaflash schon son bischen wie eine andere Dimension beim Gufieren.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zur Sportex KEV und zur Diaflash schon son bischen wie eine andere Dimension beim Gufieren.


Kann man meiner Meinung nach wirklich 100% sagen, und nicht nur beim Gufieren, sondern auch beim Blinkern, Spinnern und Wobblern. Man hat einfach mehr davon: Mehr Feeling zu Kontakten und Fisch, mehr lockeres Werfen und wenn ein richtig großer und wilder beißt, läuft die Rute erst zu ihrer richtigen knechtenden Hochform auf. :vik: Sprich: keine Sorgen mehr vor zu großen Fischen (vorausgesetzt der Rest der Combo paßt :q)

Und Petri zu den Zandern! #6


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Det
Mein Lieber!!
Wenn Du hier schreibst" Voraussgesetzt der Rest der Kombo passt" und dann dieses Kichersmiley? Hab ich son bischen das Gefühl Du machst Dich über meine bevorzugte Rollenmarke lustig! Untersteh Dich!

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Nene, also eine 4000er Rolle von den Japanern paßt schon allermeistens.   
Eine zu dünne/schwache Schnur wie Rainer das mal zu seinem 1,40 Wels beschrieb ist evtl. ein wirkliches ernstes Problem.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Habe die Rute mit einer Combi-Beringung aufbauen lassen,wollte sie sowohl mit Stationär,als auch mit Multi fischen
> können.


Aha, beim nochmal Lesen ergibt das eine Spur: 
Wenn Du die mit enger Beringung stabiler 2-Bein Ringe aufgebaut bekommen hast, dann ist da eine ganze Menge angehängte Masse durch Ringe und Wicklungen dran, können schnell mal 15-20g mehr als üblich sein, weiß aber nicht wie die nun aussieht. #c 

D.h. aber auch: da hängt durch mehr schwere Ringe praktisch ein kleiner Kunstköder an der Spitze dran, rein gegenüber einer mit weniger und leichteren Ringen aufgebauten, was man bärig merkt im Trockentest. Hatten wir schon einmal bei den neuen+alten Quantum Spinnen letztens, man verschätzt sich schnell.

Ich war auch mal im letzten Jahr extrem Baff, als ich meine KevSpin4 und die von KHof verglichen habe. Beide handaufgebaut und verschieden beringt. Meine mit 6+1 Einbein, seine mit 7+1 Zweibein. Es sind exakt gleiche Blanks aus gleicher Quelle und gleichem Baujahr, aber das Feeling so im Trockentest-Leerlauf ist schon richtig unterschiedlich. Beim wirklichen Fischen ist es aber praktisch weg, da gelten ganz andere Kräfte.

Also, don't worry, zählen tut die Praxis! :g


----------



## NorbertF (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich hab meine ja gleich am 01.05 eingeweiht.
> Mit 2 schönen Zandern 63 und 75 cm.
> Das Feeling beim Gufieren ist unschlagbar!!!
> Die Fische sind nach 2 Minuten platt.
> ...



Na Petri zu den Zandern! Ich bin heute nicht mehr los, hab ja auch Hochzeitstag |supergri 
Aber am Samstag macht der Raubfisch in Frankreich auf, da klingelt um 5 der Wecker. Für den Rhein  ist die Rute zwar nichts, aber ich werd mal kurz einen Kanal und den Altrhein besuchen und dann testen. Freu mich schon wie ein Schnitzel.
Bei uns gehts ja erst am 15.5. los, und ab Samstag eben bei den Franzosen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Aha, beim nochmal Lesen ergibt das eine Spur:
> Wenn Du die mit enger Beringung stabiler 2-Bein Ringe aufgebaut bekommen hast, dann ist da eine ganze Menge angehängte Masse durch Ringe und Wicklungen dran, können schnell mal 15-20g mehr als üblich sein, weiß aber nicht wie die nun aussieht. #c
> 
> D.h. aber auch: da hängt durch mehr schwere Ringe praktisch ein kleiner Kunstköder an der Spitze dran, rein gegenüber einer mit weniger und leichteren Ringen aufgebauten, was man bärig merkt im Trockentest. Hatten wir schon einmal bei den neuen+alten Quantum Spinnen letztens, man verschätzt sich schnell.
> ...


 


Die Rute hat eine 8+1 Fuji-Sic 2-Steg Beringung.

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Margaux (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Die 30er (VHF) in 2,7 Meter ist nun da.  :l


 
@Norbert

|schild-g  und viel Spaß beim Barscheärgern...

Grüße #h,
Margaux


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Die Rute hat eine 8+1 Fuji-Sic 2-Steg Beringung.


Aha, da ist schon was an der Spitze angewickelt. :m


----------



## rainer1962 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Nachrichten aus Schweden, erhalten am 
10.05.07  19 Uhr 47
"Haben gestern wieder super gefangen, hatte alleine schon 15 Hechte. Habe in Folge einen
85,88, und 90er fangen können. Heute weniger bis 85 cm und Stefan einen 98er Hecht"
Grüße
Robert
scheint ja doch ordentlich zu laufen, bin schon ein bisserl neidisch......


----------



## NorbertF (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> @Norbert
> 
> |schild-g  und viel Spaß beim Barscheärgern...
> 
> ...



Gestern hab ichs dann echt nicht mehr ausgehalten, ein paar Probewürfe mussten sein. Schnell mit der Frau für 45 Minuten ans Wasser...was soll ich sagen? Die Rute ist ein Traum.
Drillen durfte ich dann auch noch (http://nobbone.de/images/fische/2007/zanderhand.jpg), die Rute verbeugt sich nichtmal, Wahnsinnskraft für das leichte Wurfgewicht. Ja Zander haben noch Schonzeit bei uns aber Spinnfischen ist erlaubt (bevor jemand stänkert).


----------



## Margaux (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Norbert
nochmals |schild-g . Ein toller Einstand für die Rute.



NorbertF schrieb:


> ...was soll ich sagen? Die Rute ist ein Traum.
> Drillen durfte ich dann auch noch, die Rute verbeugt sich nichtmal, Wahnsinnskraft für das leichte Wurfgewicht.


 
Genau, das ist es... und dazu noch die Sensibilität und die Leichtigkeit des Blanks :k .

Grüße #h,
Margaux

P.S. Meinst Du jetzt nicht, die müßte am Edersee ausgiebig getestet werden - "italienische Streikkarrossen"  hin oder her...


----------



## NorbertF (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ja müsste sie, aber ich hab da nur nen Zweisitzer ohne Kofferraum  Das geht nicht und leihen mag ich mir keins.


----------



## Margaux (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

So, ich verschiebe das Thema  "Erlkönig" = neuer Harrison-Blank aus dem Harrison-Treffen- in den Harrison-Blank-Fans-Thread :



AngelDet schrieb:


> Schau mal womit Veit in Raubfischfänge angelt.



Interessant, interessant, sollte es da etwa wirklich einen Blank geben, der es mit dem VHF-Blank aufnehmen kann, wäre ja unglaublich!!??? 

Bin echt gespannt, was da kommt!

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## mad (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus,#h 

wir sind wieder gesund und glücklich zurück aus schweden.#h 

kann nur sagen es war ein traum in den schären zu fischen und noch mal vielen dank an kai von dem ich die infos und alles andere bekommen habe.
mehr vom urlaub mit fotos usw kommt wieder vom stefan.


----------



## marlin2304 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Robert und der Rest der Schwedenfischer,
freud mich, dass ihr wieder gut aus Schweden zurück seit und dass es euch gut gefallen hat. Rainer hat uns über eure Fänge informiert, daraus lässt es sich schließen, die Harrison wurde ja schwer beansprucht. 

Gruß Marlin


----------



## Margaux (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Harrison-Schwedenangler,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Euren Superfängen. Die Schären scheinen ja ein klasse Revier zu sein.

@Robert
Jetzt solltest DU Dir aber wirklich mal Zeit nehmen und Dir eine eigene Harrison aufbauen - zumal da es jetzt einen brandneuen Blank gibt . 
Außerdem kann es nicht angehen, daß der Harrison-Protagonist selber keine eigene Harrison hat |uhoh:.

Grüße #h,
Margaux


----------



## rainer1962 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> @Robert
> Jetzt solltest DU Dir aber wirklich mal Zeit nehmen und Dir eine eigene Harrison aufbauen - zumal da es jetzt einen brandneuen Blank gibt .
> Außerdem kann es nicht angehen, daß der Harrison-Protagonist selber keine eigene Harrison hat |uhoh:.
> 
> ...


 

wenn er meine Ruten gebaut kann er gerne für sich aufbauen|supergri
er hat ja genug Harrisons, die stehen nur in MEINEM Keller|supergri


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Das war ein geiler Urlaub!

Danke noch mal an Robert für die wieder einmal hervorragende Organisation,da hat mal wieder alles gepasst. #6

War ein trotz aller Turbulenzern prima Urlaub, den Bericht mache ich heute oder morgen fertig. :m

Zum Thema hart beansprucht: Ich habe eine Schleimbeutel-Entzündung, Arzt fragt was ich so in der letzten Zeit gemacht habe, ich sage angeln, sagt er "davon kann das wohl nicht kommen..." Hat der Mann Ahnung, wie viel wir gedrillt haben... |supergri

Bericht wird gemacht,  einhändig tippen dauert...

CU Stefan


----------



## Bernhard* (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Das war ein geiler Urlaub!
> 
> Danke noch mal an Robert für die wieder einmal hervorragende Organisation,da hat mal wieder alles gepasst. #6
> 
> ...




Gute Besserung, Stefan!
Wobei ich sagen muss, dass mich ne Verletzung aufgrund Drill-Überbeanspruchung jetzt garnicht mal sooo stören würde...|rolleyes


----------



## Margaux (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> wenn er meine Ruten gebaut kann er gerne für sich aufbauen|supergri


 
Natürlich, natürlich, so war es gemeint... Auch meine Ruten sollen selbstredend zuerst fertig werden |supergri|supergri|supergri



rainer1962 schrieb:


> er hat ja genug Harrisons, die stehen nur in MEINEM Keller|supergri


 
Und ich habe gehört dort sollen sie absolut sicher und unerreichbar stehen |muahah:

Grüße #h,
Margaux


----------



## rainer1962 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Und ich habe gehört dort sollen sie absolut sicher und unerreichbar stehen |muahah:
> 
> Grüße #h,
> Margaux


aber nür für Fremde:q


----------



## marlin2304 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

*Hallo Rainer und* *Margaux,#h*
* seit doch bitte so nett und macht dem Robert nicht so ein Streß#d, dass er erst meine Rute bauen kann, ihr habt ja schon eine ganz schöne Menge:c und ich warte immerhin auf mein Erstgeborenes. :q*
*Am 01.06. geht bei uns der Hecht auf und ich möchte da meine Harrison taufen.:l*

*Gruß Marlin#h*


----------



## Bernhard* (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Alle:
Soll ich Euch nochmal dran erinnern wie lange ich auf meine Twitch-Rute vom Robert warte!?
Also Ruhe hier! Ich mach ja auch keinen Stress! |rolleyes

Gut Ding will Weile haben!


----------



## NorbertF (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> du bekommst aber die tage schon deine harrison.:vik:
> deine bp baue ich nach schweden auf.
> ...



mehr sag ich dazu nicht, hehe


----------



## breibflabb (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



marlin2304 schrieb:


> *Hallo Rainer und* *Margaux,#h*
> *seit doch bitte so nett und macht dem Robert nicht so ein Streß#d, dass er erst meine Rute bauen kann, ihr habt ja schon eine ganz schöne Menge:c und ich warte immerhin auf mein Erstgeborenes. :q*
> *Am 01.06. geht bei uns der Hecht auf und ich möchte da meine Harrison taufen.:l*
> 
> *Gruß Marlin#h*


 
Ich schließe mich Deiner Bitte an. Ich habe meine VHF bis zu meinem Geburtstag, am 15.06. bestellt und ich möchte sie bis dahin auch haben.

                           Gruß Breibflabb#h


----------



## gsegnet (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Tja Jungs,

so leid es mir auch für euch tut, aber zuerst bekomme ich meine!

|supergri|supergri|supergriGruß Andree|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## rainer1962 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich nehme die Wetten an wer setzt was???:q


----------



## Bernhard* (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Ich nehme die Wetten an wer setzt was???:q



Moped und ich bekommen zuerst unsere VHFs und Twitchbait-Rods! Ich setzte alle *Deine *Ruten!!! :q


----------



## Margaux (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hej Leute,

welche Diskussion sich aus einem Scherz von Rainer und mir so entwickelt |muahah:.

Also Robert hat bestimmt eine festgelegte Reihenfolge, wann er für wen welche Ruten baut. Meine sind erst viel später im Jahr dran, also werden Eure bestimmt früher kommen #6.

Viele Grüße an alle Harrison-Fans #h:q:vik:,
Margaux


----------



## maesox (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Habe von Mad letzte Woche meine bestellte VHF in Cobaltblau erhalten!!! Was soll ich sagen.....Ich war ertsmal sprachlos als ich sie aus dem Etui rausgeholt und zusammen gesteckt habe!!

Die Rute begeistert mich total und ich war mir als ich sie sah absolut sicher,dass ich die richtige Rute für mich und mein "Einsatzgebiet" bei Robert bestellt hatte!!Perfekt bis ins letzte Detail!!! Respekt!!!!

Einfach traumhaft das Stück!! Jetzt weiß ich,warum Harrison-Ruten so viele Anhänger hat! #6#6#6


TL maesox


----------



## avoelkl (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hej Leute,

mir reichts jetzt auch. Ich hab gestern auch meine erste Harrison bei Robert bestellt.:q:q
Bei den ganzen Berichten läuft einem das Wasser im Mund zusammen und jetzt konnte ich nicht länger der Versuchung wiederstehen.:l

Wird wohl so iregendwas -75gr. WG. Die Details kläre ich noch mit Robert im laufe der Woche. 

Und dann beginnnt auch für mich das laaaaaange Warten. 

Grüße
Andi


----------



## Margaux (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hej Andi,

hatte ich mir nach unserer letzten PN fast gedacht. Die VHF -75g ist in jedem Fall eine sehr gute Entscheidung #6#6

Grüße |wavey:
Margaux


----------



## maesox (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hey Andi,dann wünsch ich dir viel Spaß beim warten!!!!
Das kommt dir wie ne Ewigkeit vor!!! In der Zwischenzeit kannst dir ja hier im Thread die Lobgesänge reinziehen


Auf jedenfall kannst dich schon jetzt freuen!!!!!!!!!!#6#6#6




maesox


----------



## maesox (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Hej Andi,
> 
> hatte ich mir nach unserer letzten PN fast gedacht. Die VHF -75g ist in jedem Fall eine sehr gute Entscheidung #6#6
> 
> ...


 









Die 75er ist der Knaller auf Meister Esox und zum Gufieren!!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> Einfach traumhaft das Stück!! Jetzt weiß ich,warum Harrison-Ruten so viele Anhänger hat! #6#6#6


Klasse das Dir die auch so gefällt!  (ist doch auch die 3m geworden, nicht wahr?)

Und wenn erstmal der richtige Fisch dran getobt hat :k, geht noch um einiges besser, weil tot & trocken ....


----------



## Margaux (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> ...viel Spaß beim warten!!!
> Das kommt dir wie ne Ewigkeit vor!!! In der Zwischenzeit kannst dir ja hier im Thread die Lobgesänge reinziehen
> maesox


 
|muahahavon kann maesox wirklich ein Lied singen, vor allem, wenn nette Mitboardies :m immer wieder von den super Ruten in der Praxis berichten |muahah:|muahah:

Grüße #h
Margaux


----------



## maesox (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Jepp AngelDet,ich schick sie morgen in die Schlacht !!!#6

Verheirate meine Harrison heute noch mit meiner 4000er Stradic damit sie sich über Nacht an sie gewöhnen kann!! 

....Ordnung muß sein!!!!


maesox


----------



## Margaux (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> Verheirate meine Harrison heute noch mit meiner 4000er Stradic damit sie sich über Nacht an sie gewöhnen kann!!
> maesox


 
@maesox
Dann bist Du ja für den Edersee und die dortigen Hechte bestens gerüstet #6#6#6

Grüße |wavey:
Margaux


----------



## maesox (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> @maesox
> Dann bist Du ja für den Edersee und die dortigen Hechte bestens gerüstet #6#6#6
> 
> Grüße |wavey:
> Margaux


 




Da kannst einen drauf lassen!!!!!!


----------



## avoelkl (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Hej Andi,
> 
> hatte ich mir nach unserer letzten PN fast gedacht. Die VHF -75g ist in jedem Fall eine sehr gute Entscheidung #6#6
> 
> ...


 
:vik:Ja, jetzt hat mich der Virus glaube ich auch befallen.



			
				maesox schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Andi,dann wünsch ich dir viel Spaß beim warten!!!!
> Das kommt dir wie ne Ewigkeit vor!!! In der Zwischenzeit kannst dir ja hier im Thread die Lobgesänge reinziehen
> 
> 
> Auf jedenfall kannst dich schon jetzt freuen!!!!!!!!!!#6#6#6


 
Danke, ich freu mich und werde mich mit dem lesen der Lobgesänge auf die Harrison täglich quälen 

Werde mir die Rute wohl für eine Stationärrolle aufbauen lassen. Hab noch ne gute für meine Multi. Bin nur noch am grübeln, ob in 2,70 oder 3m. Will Sie in Schweden auch vom Boot aus einsetzen. Zuhause aber eigentlich nur vom Ufer. |kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Grüße
Andi


----------



## Margaux (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> Da kannst einen drauf lassen!!!!!!


 
|muahahas Altbier ist schon in der Kühlung. #g

Ich werde übrigens zum direkten Vergleich die VT -75g. mit Wobbler einsetzen... Bin gespannt wie sie sich gegenüber der VHF mit GuFi verhält.

Grüße #h
Margaux


----------



## Margaux (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



avoelkl schrieb:


> Bin nur noch am grübeln, ob in 2,70 oder 3m. Will Sie in Schweden auch vom Boot aus einsetzen. Zuhause aber eigentlich nur vom Ufer. |kopfkrat|kopfkrat


 
Hej Andi,

über die Rutenlänge ist weiter oben hier im Thread ja bereits ausführlich diskutiert worden. Wenn Du das gelesen hast, hast Du ziemlich viele Argumente für und wider, um Deine persönliche Entscheidung zu treffen.

Grüße |wavey:
Margaux


----------



## maesox (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Glaube jedenfalls das meine anfänglichen Bedenken,die 75er in drei Meter wäre evtl zu hart,sich nicht bestätigen!!

Das paßt glaube ich perfekt...will ja keinen Wabbel-Stecken!!!


Verspüre jetzt schon einen gewissen Zwang,schon morgen Früh eine kurze Spinneinheit vor dem ins Geschäft gehen einlegen zu müssen!! Halt das sonst nicht aus.....ist zwar total balla aber ich komm glaub nicht drumrum#c



maesox


----------



## NorbertF (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Das ist wirklich balla  Ich werd erst morgen abend angreifen, dann aber solange der Arm hält.
(Bei maesox und mir in BaWÜ endet morgen die Schonzeit).


----------



## maesox (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Jepp Nobbe,wir sind echt zu bemitleiden!!! Das ist alles ein Jammer aber ab morgen wird zurück geschossen!!!

.....aber wie sagt man: Die Letzten werden die Ersten sein#6


maesox


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> Glaube jedenfalls das meine anfänglichen Bedenken,die 75er in drei Meter wäre evtl zu hart,sich nicht bestätigen!!
> Das paßt glaube ich perfekt...will ja keinen Wabbel-Stecken!!!


Jau, zu hart ist sie nicht, aber ordentlich hart, sogar ein bischen mehr als die BP.  
Bei uns endete die Hechtschonzeit heute nacht, d.h. ab heute ist Angeln mit weniger Limits möglich und die Esoxe sind vogelfrei, mal sehen ob es noch wieder netter mit dem Pisswetter wird.
Und ich habe seit vorhin neue Spinnprotektoren :g für die Vorderpfoten, mal sehen was es bringt und daß die ja volloperabel bleiben ... wichtiges Geschreibsel belastet genug.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Ich werde übrigens zum direkten Vergleich die VT -75g. mit Wobbler einsetzen... Bin gespannt wie sie sich gegenüber der VHF mit GuFi verhält.


Ich könnte es dir ja ziemlich sicher vorhersagen, aber: probier es selber aus, vor allem auch die VHF mit Wobblers ! :m


----------



## maesox (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Spinn-Protektoren ????? Wo hast die her?????? Bringt dat was??;+;+;+


----------



## avoelkl (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Hej Andi,
> 
> über die Rutenlänge ist weiter oben hier im Thread ja bereits ausführlich diskutiert worden. Wenn Du das gelesen hast, hast Du ziemlich viele Argumente für und wider, um Deine persönliche Entscheidung zu treffen.
> 
> ...


 
Hej Margaux,

hab ich gelesen und der einzige wirklich nachteil der längeren Rute liegt demnach beim Bootfischen und wenn viel Gestrüpp am Ufer steht. Sonst sinds nur Vorteile. Kann mir aber einfach nicht vorstellen, dass die 30 cm länger wirklich auf dem Boot ein Problem darstellen. Und wenn ich mit ner 3 m Rute am Ufer wegen Bäumen nicht werfen kann, dann gehts meistens auch mit einer 2,7m schlecht. Da wäre dann schon eine mit 2,3 oder noch kürzer besser.

Naja, werde mich da auch auf die Erfahrung von Mad verlassen wenn ich bei ihm vorbeischau. 

Grüße
Andi


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> Spinn-Protektoren ????? Wo hast die her?????? Bringt dat was??;+;+;+


Mal sehen was es wirklich bringt, aber es fühlt sich erheblich besser an, 2 Stück, links und rechts angepaßt. 
Ist aber ein büschen teuer, teurer als ein VHF-Blank z.B. ... 

Meine Frau, die Ilsebill sagt: Die Protektoren vom Inlinerfahren sehen auch nicht soviel anders aus und kosten viel weniger. :q 
Mal sehen, jedenfalls sind Sehnenscheiden+Schleimbeutelentzündungen, und Onkel Schnippeldoktors Ideen mit den Behandlungen wie Spritzen da hinein oder aufschneiden mehr als |uhoh: .

Also Safety-First - ich werde berichten.


----------



## Margaux (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hej Andi,

das Entscheidende ist eigentlich, mit welcher Länge Du am besten klarkommst. Paßt Dir vom Handling her eine 2,70m oder eine 3m besser. Das sind subjektive Eindrücke, Erfahrungen, die bei jedem anders sind, deshalb kann man dazu auch wenig Tipps geben - bzw. nur einen: ausprobieren...

Grüße #h
Margaux


----------



## NorbertF (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Mir persönlich sind die 2,7er am liebsten.
2,4 geht auch noch, aber 3 Meter sind zu lang.
Man bekommt auch nicht mehr soviel Kraft auf den Fisch bei so langen Ruten (Hebelgesetz). Man muss stärker ziehen...lässt einen erstmal stutzen kann man aber leicht testen.
Wasserflasche anhängen und lupfen. 
Geht mit 2,7 Meter leichter.
Wurfweite das bissl mehr bringts auch nicht wirklich.
Für mich nur 2,7 Meter. Ist auch handlicher.


----------



## maesox (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ist Geschmackssache

Auf Hecht am See vom Ufer bevorzuge ich eher die 3m Version!!....sowiso zum hardcore-Gufieren!!!!



TL maesox


----------



## avoelkl (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				NorbertF schrieb:
			
		

> Mir persönlich sind die 2,7er am liebsten.
> 2,4 geht auch noch, aber 3 Meter sind zu lang.
> Man bekommt auch nicht mehr soviel Kraft auf den Fisch bei so langen Ruten (Hebelgesetz). Man muss stärker ziehen...lässt einen erstmal stutzen kann man aber leicht testen.
> Wasserflasche anhängen und lupfen.
> Geht mit 2,7 Meter leichter.


 
Das stimmt vom Prinzip schon. Entscheidend hierfür ist aber, wie groß ist der Überstand der Rute vom Rollenfuß bis zum Ende.
Wenn bei einer 3m Rute der Griff hinter der Rolle länger als bei ner 2,7er ist, dann ändert sich auch der Drehpunkt und somit der Hebel.|kopfkrat

Nur mit der Angabe der Rutengesamtlänge kann man also keine eindeutige Aussage treffen.

Wichtig ist hier also, wo befindet sich der Rollenhalter auf einer 2,7er und im Vergleich dazu auf einer mit 3m;+

Meßt doch mal nach, währe sicherlich auch mal sehr interessant.

Grüße
Andi


----------



## NorbertF (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Äh ja das ist klar 
Wenn die 30 Zentimeter alle im Griff sind dann machts keinen Unterschied hihi.
Ich bin natürlich davon ausgegangen dass der Rollenfuss bei beiden gleichweit vom Griffende entfernt ist.
Dürfte wohl auch so sein!


----------



## erich17 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich hab mir beim Robert eine neue Harrison bestellt.
Nun meine Frage:
Wer fischt diese Harrison?

2,70m , WG 15-45 Gramm

Möchte Sie zum Zanderwobblern (bis 12cm) und Gufieren  ( Kopyto bis 12cm mit 10,12 und 14 Gramm Köpfen) hernehmen.
So wie ich die Harrison's einschätze , können da auch massive Hechte beissen , das dürfte kein Problem sein oder?

Euere Meinung?


Gruss Erich17


----------



## NorbertF (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Also nen Metrigen trau ich auch meiner 5-30 gramm locker zu, von daher denke ich kriegt deine auch nen mittelmässigen Waller platt


----------



## maesox (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



erich17 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir beim Robert eine neue Harrison bestellt.
> Nun meine Frage:
> Wer fischt diese Harrison?
> 
> ...


 





Die bringt richtig spaß und ist extrem vielseitig!!! Genau richtig zum Wobbeln und Gufieren mit Ködern bis max 15cm!!

Sie hat so viel Reserve daß ich auch vor Großen,wenn ich sie am Hechtwasser dabei habe,keinen bammel habe!!!



maesox


----------



## Margaux (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Erich,

ich gehe mal davon aus, daß Du Dir die VHF bestellt hast. Also auch "massive" Hechte wird sie ohne weiteres meistern. Das ist überhaupt kein Problem.

Und Du wirst die Rute ja speziell zum Zanderangeln nehmen, so daß die großen Hechte eher "Beifang" sein werden. Speziell zum Hechtangeln könntest Du natürlich eine Nummer größer (= VHF -75g) bestellen. Aber für Deinen beschriebenen Köderbereich ist die -45g perfekt #6.

Grüße #h
Margaux


----------



## avoelkl (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Äh ja das ist klar
> Wenn die 30 Zentimeter alle im Griff sind dann machts keinen Unterschied hihi.
> Ich bin natürlich davon ausgegangen dass der Rollenfuss bei beiden gleichweit vom Griffende entfernt ist.
> Dürfte wohl auch so sein!


 
Es mag sein, dass Mad beide Längen mit gleichem Griffüberstand baut.
Ich hab zuhause von Sportex eine mit 2,7 und eine mit 3m. Der Griffüberstand ist bei der mit 3m ein gutes Stück länger. Würde ja auch Sinn machen, weil eben der Hebel auch größer ist. :m


----------



## mad (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Also nen Metrigen trau ich auch meiner 5-30 gramm locker zu, von daher denke ich kriegt deine auch nen mittelmässigen Waller platt



richtig,:vik:
in schweden fischte günter nur mit der 5-30gr vhf in 9' und 7,2' und fing damit auch den 102cm hecht und natürlich genügend kleinere.|wavey:




Margaux schrieb:


> Hallo Erich,
> 
> ich gehe mal davon aus, daß Du Dir die VHF bestellt hast. Also auch "massive" Hechte wird sie ohne weiteres meistern. Das ist überhaupt kein Problem.
> 
> ...



die 75er vhf hat erich schon#6




avoelkl schrieb:


> Es mag sein, dass Mad beide Längen mit gleichem Griffüberstand baut.
> Ich hab zuhause von Sportex eine mit 2,7 und eine mit 3m. Der Griffüberstand ist bei der mit 3m ein gutes Stück länger. Würde ja auch Sinn machen, weil eben der Hebel auch größer ist. :m



normal baue ich die grifflängen bei einer 9' und 10' gleich auf. 
nur auf wünsch kürze ich den kork.


----------



## Margaux (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> die 75er vhf hat erich schon#6


 
Na, dann ist Erich ja bald bestens versorgt #6. Da fehlt ihm in der "Reihe" :vik:  eigentlich nur noch die 30er VHF  (oder hat er die auch schon...?).

Grüße #h,
Margaux

P.S. Ich werde wohl alleine am Edersee sein und ein "Margaux-Harrison-Treffen" (mit jetzt viel zu viel Altbier) machen, traurig... traurig :c:c:c


----------



## squirell (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Na, dann ist Erich ja bald bestens versorgt #6. Da fehlt ihm in der "Reihe" :vik: eigentlich nur noch die 30er VHF  (oder hat er die auch schon...?).
> 
> Grüße #h,
> Margaux
> ...


 
Sorry,

wäre gern auch einmal zum Schauen gekommen.

Fahre aber heute Nacht nach Fehmarn zum Dorsche ärgern.

Trotzdem viel Petri.

Kleiner Tipp. Fahre mit dem Boot zur Bringhäuser Bucht-dort müsste noch einiges an Hecht stehen.

Grüße
Carsten


----------



## erich17 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Dann freue ich mich schon richtig auf die neue.

Hmmmm, bleibt nur die Frage , ob dann meine 75er VHF im Rutenständer verrottet ???? 

Erich17


----------



## rainer1962 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



erich17 schrieb:


> Dann freue ich mich schon richtig auf die neue.
> 
> Hmmmm, bleibt nur die Frage , ob dann meine 75er VHF im Rutenständer verrottet ????
> 
> Erich17


 

garantiert nicht:q
du wirst nur ein anderes Einsatzgebiet finden#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



erich17 schrieb:


> 2,70m , WG 15-45 Gramm
> So wie ich die Harrison's einschätze , können da auch massive Hechte beissen , das dürfte kein Problem sein oder?


Also zu der WG-Klasse in 3m kann ich aus der Praxis berichten, daß die Rute wirklich einiges abkann und mit großen Fischen erst richtig zur Hochform aufläuft. Sind eher die 55cm Hechte, die Probleme bereiten. 
KHof hat mit seiner einen richtig dicken Hecht - allerdings im Freiwasser - damit nach seinem Bericht locker ausgedrillt, da sind also wohl auch mehr als 30Pfder drin, was ich der Rute auch zubilligen würde. :m

Da die 5-30g auch nicht gerade soviel zarter im HT ausfallen, und die Spitze beim Drill eines Großfisches praktisch bedeutungslos wird, dürften die "kleinen" auch so einiges an Großfischen gut im Griff haben.

Das ist für mich neben dem tollen Feeling übrigens das 2. große Plus an der VHF: Trotz leichter Rute eine Bombenreserve, mit einer Very-Huge-Fish Rute brauche ich eben keine Sorgen mehr zu haben, daß da was großes anbeißen könnte (zumindest von Rute und entsprechender Rolle her, Riesenwaller mal ausgenommen), bleibt nur noch die Schnur und Vorfach und Haken, da paßt natürlich öfter mal was nicht, wenn man auf Forellen oder Barsche angelt ... |rolleyes

Mit einer Rute, die auch bei einer leichten Schnur in der Lage ist die maximal mögliche Kraft noch dem Fisch aufzuwingen, hat man eine Chance mehr den Drill erfolgreich zu beenden.


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo an Alle!

*Wer möchte eine Harrison VT Spinnrute 2,70m, WG 15-45g (optimales WG für Zanderangelei) kaufen?*

Die Rute wurde von Boardie Mad aufgebaut, hat Fuji SiC Ringe und einen Fuji DPS Schraubrollenhalter und ist natürlich in gewohnt exzellenter Mad- Qualität.
Sie ist ca. ein Jahr alt und in sehr gepflegtem Zustand.
Kaufpreis war 270€.


----------



## avoelkl (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

So, nun ist es soweit , der Virus "Harrison" hat mich voll getroffen.|rolleyes

Nach dem ich gestern Abend bei Robert "Boardie Mad " war und nur zum Vergleich einige meiner bisher besten Ruten mitgebracht habe, lernte ich den Unterschied zwischen einem normalen Kleinwagen und einem Formel 1-Boliden in Bezug auf Angelruten kennen.

Ich bin mir jetzt schon absolut sicher, dass die jetzt bestellte Rute nur der Anfang einer langen Krankheit mit dem Namen "Harrison" ist :l

Hier zu den Details meiner ersten, hoffentlich gaaaaanz schnell fertigen Harrison:


Blank VHF 30 - 75gr. in 9' = 270cm
Farbe Blank = grau (war der Wunsch meiner Frau, Sie hat dann gesagt, die Nächste wird halt dann blau wie ich erst wollte -> bald Harrison Nr. 2 |smlove2
Rollenhalter in Titan von Alps
Endkappe ebenfalls in Titan
Bindegarn in Weinrot
Ringe mit Einlagen in Antrazit und verchormten Füßen (sind ganz neu |supergri)
Griff aus Kork. Eine Qualität, die ich noch an keiner anderen Rute im Laden je gesehen habe!)
Sieht bestimmt absolut Todesedel aus. Und diese verchromten Ringe sind der absolute Hammer. #6

Wenn das Hammerteil da ist, stell ich mal ein paar Detailbilder hier ins Forum.

Grüße
Andi (neues Harrison-Sektenmitglied) :vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Dann ist ja alles roger, haste fein geschildert mit dem Unterschied. :m
Hast aber auch eine feine "Autoschau" gehabt, darum beneid ich Dich schon, und die anderen Südinhabitanten. |rolleyes


----------



## avoelkl (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Dann ist ja alles roger, haste fein geschildert mit dem Unterschied. :m
> Hast aber auch eine feine "Autoschau" gehabt, darum beneid ich Dich schon, und die anderen Südinhabitanten. |rolleyes


 
Ich würde aber auch als Südinhabitant nach Hamburg fahren, wenn Mad dort zuhause währe:g.  Aber einen kleinen Vorteil müssen wir schon auch haben, neben den schönen Bergen.:q

;+wo sind den die Rosin Mountains |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Das sind die nördlich(st)en Berge, sozusagen das Ausgleichgewicht zu den Alpen, im Dreieck Raum BS-MD-GÖ! 

Haste ja recht, ne Tour würde sich schon mal lohnen.

Was ich mich übrigens letztens fragte, und stimmt das eigentlich: 
sitzt das Gros der Rutenbauer eigentlich alle unterhalb des Main/Weißwurstäquators? 
Liegt das am wärmeren Wetter und den zitterfreien Fingern, weil es im Küstenkaltland und gepeitscht von den Atlantiktiefs so schwierig ist gezielt und sorgfältig zu wickeln, jedenfalls an den meisten Tagen? |kopfkrat
Shit Kälte hier, immer 5 Grad weniger.


----------



## rainer1962 (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

glaube eher das liegt an der bayrischen Bierruhe :q:q:q
nach dem 5. Weißbier hab ich auch ruhige Finger|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:



nach der Menge wär aber dann mein GANZER Körper, ähnlich einer Narkose, ruhiggestellt|jump:


----------



## Margaux (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Harrison-Fans,

nachdem ich am letzten Wochenende ja nun Zeit genug hatte |uhoh: meine Harrisons ausgiebig zu testen, wollte ich Euch meine *persönlichen* Eindrücke der von mir benutzten Ruten hier schildern, zumal sich für mich einige Überraschungen bzw. neue Erkenntnisse ergeben haben.

Kaum erwarten konnte ich es, meine letzten "Neuzgänge" zu vergleichen:

1. VHF 5-30g 3,20m (mit Rolle Red Arc 10300): diese Rute hatte ich mir als Spezialrute für das MeFo-/SeFo-Angeln vom Ufer gekauft, wo weite Würfe angesagt sind.
2. VHF 5-30g 2,30m (mit Ryobi Excia 2000): diese Rute sollte eine Spaßrute für Barsche sein.

Nachdem ich ja bereits hier imThread berichtet hatte, daß die VHF 60-150g in 3,05m für das Salzwasserangeln meine absolute Lieblingsrute geworden ist, so ist die VHF 5-30g in 3,20m meine Lieblingsrute für das Süßwasserangeln geworden. Sehr überrascht und überzeugt hat mich die trotz des sehr schnellen Blanks sehr sensible Spitze. Das hätte ich so bei einer VHF nicht erwartet :q und ich bin schlichtweg begeistert davon.

Die VHF 5-30g in 2,30m ist diesbezüglich fast das Gegenteil: da regt sich in der Spitze nichts bzw. erst bei "wasserdruckerzeugenden" Wobblern (Deep Diver), die ich eigentlich an so einer von mir erwarteten "Barsch-Spaßrute" gar nicht einsetzen wollte. Dieser Blank ist ein Spaßblank, aber meines Erachtens nicht für Barsche. Da steckt viel mehr Power dahinter. Überrascht hat mich auch, wie man mit der 2,30m kurzen Rute trotzdem auch mit leichten Ködern weit und gezielt werfen kann. Im Übrigen konnte ich gar noch ein 38g schweres Spöket-Imitat gut damit werfen. 

Fazit zu den beiden VHF 5-30g: Beide Ruten "taugen" weit mehr als nur zu Forellen- bzw. Barschruten. Beide setze ich nach den Erfahrungen am Edersee - in Anhängigkeit vom Angelplatz (Boot, freies Ufer, verbuschtes Ufer...) - für mein komplettes Spektrum in Deutschland von Forelle über Zander bis Hecht ein. Da habe ich überhaupt keine Bedenken. (Eine wirkliche Barsch-Spaßrute benötige ich aber allerdings noch...).

Als dritte Rute kam am Edersee zum Schleppangeln und "Wobbler-Werfen" die VT 30-75g mit Multirollenberingung (und Abu Ambassadeur 5500C) zum Einsatz. Auch hier mußte ich eine Unterforderung des Blanks feststellen - auch DeepDiver und schwere Wobbler bis ca. 15cm (Swim Whizz) konnten die Rute nicht fordern. 
Dieser Blank wird deshalb seine Herausforderung in Schweden mit Wobblern über 20cm und den dortigen Großhechten bekommen. Für heimische Wobbler bis 15cm (und Multirolle) muß ich Mad nochmal wegen einer VT 15-45g. 2,70m kontaktieren :q:q:q. Nach meinen "Testeindrücken" sollte die an unseren Gewässern vollkommen ausreichen.

In gut zwei Wochen werde ich für drei Wochen :vik::vik::vik: in Norwegen und Schweden sein und danach folgt zur Abwechselung ein "VT/Interceptor-Bericht": Wie haben sich die VT 60-120g 2,70m beim Light-Tackle-Fjordangeln, wie sich die VT 30-75 2,70m bei Schleppangeln und wie die Interceptor 5-20g 2,70m beim Forellen- und Makrelenangeln (!!!) bewiesen!?

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Margaux,#h

meine VT 60/120 mit Multiberingung wird nächste Woche
in Norge eingeweiht.
Mal gespannt,wie sich unsere Erfahrungen angleichen.
Wünsche dir einen schönen Urlaub.

Gruß,

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## McRip (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Wieviel wiegen eure 2,7m 15-45 und 30-75 g-WG Ruten so eigentlich? Danke


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo MC Rip!
Meine 270 mtr. 30 - 75 Gramm wiegt 242 Gramm ist aber mit nem sehr langen Griff ala Blechpeitsche bestückt.

Ich denke 230 Gramm sind möglich, oder Schaumstoffgriffe nehmen.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Margaux (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Margaux,#h
> 
> meine VT 60/120 mit Multiberingung wird nächste Woche
> in Norge eingeweiht.
> ...


 
Hallo j.Breithardt #h,

vielen Dank! Ich wünsche Dir auch einen schönen Urlaub :vik:. Wo geht' s denn hin in Norge??

Wir werden mit dem WoMo die Region zwischen Bergen und Ålesund und danach über das schwedische Värmland wieder nach Deutschland zurückfahren. Es ist also kein reiner Angelurlaub, aber ich versuche so viel wie möglich zu angeln.

Grüße,

Margaux


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Margaux,#h

auch bei uns wird die Fischmenge nicht im Vordergrund stehen.
Wir fahren nach Mandal.Werde mein haupt Augenmerk dort auf
den Steinbutt richten.Bin vor vielen Jahren dort mit den Burschen in Kontakt getreten. Mal sehen,ob nach so vielen
Jahren überhaupt noch ein Vorkommen da ist.#c
Des weiteren werde ich die VT mal in den Schären auf Pollack
testen.Mal sehen.Kann mit dem Butt natürlich auch ein Flop
werden.
Wenn du in Alesund bist,schau dir mal das Aquarium an.Schwimmen einige
mächtige Fische dort rum (Lachs,Mefo,Heili und Co).
Dort werden Angelträume geweckt.

Gruß,

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



McRip schrieb:


> Wieviel wiegen eure 2,7m 15-45 und 30-75 g-WG Ruten so eigentlich? Danke




Meine 30-75iger wiegt mit Alurollenhalter zwischen 250 und 260g, genauer kann ich es auf unserer analogen Küchenwaage nicht ablesen... und einer 4000er TP problemlos über lange Zeit fischen.


----------



## McRip (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Vielen Dank @ PikePauly & Raubfisch-Fan. :m
Ich bin ehrlich gesagt vom hohen Gewicht überrascht. Dachte an deutlich unter 200g... 

Den Urlaubern viel Spaß! Und vielen Dank auch für die Testberichte. :g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



McRip schrieb:


> Ich bin ehrlich gesagt vom hohen Gewicht überrascht. Dachte an deutlich unter 200g...


Wieso hohes Gewicht? Das ist normal wenn da ein guter Satz kräftiger Zweistegringe gut gewickelt und lackiert, ein Rollenhalter von Fuji und einiges an Korkgriff verbaut wurde. Dann noch ne metallische Endkappe usw. Die Gewichtangabe allein sagt nichts über das Rutenfeeling aus, die getrennten Gewichte von ST und HT schon etwas mehr, aber wie es wirklich verbaut wird, das zählt. 
Im Vergleich zu den Lügenmärchen in manchen Katalogen oder den Ruten ohne Griff sind das reale Angaben, und alleine der Blank mit guten 100g ist nun nicht gerade federleicht, irgendwo müssen die ganzen Fasern ja sein, wenn auch stärkstens komprimiert.
Mit Angaben wie 160g kannste keine gescheite Rute bauen, entweder ist der Blank ein totaler Hohlkörper oder es ist drastisch Anbaumaterial gespart worden. Wenn man will, wirklich will, dann kann man ja eine Leichtbaurute aufbauen, dann aber mit vielen leichten Einbeinringen, und ganz wenig skelletierten Rollenhalter und Griff, das ist dann schon ein sehr leichtes Rutengerippe! :m
So testweise würde mich das ja auch mal reizen ...


----------



## DozeyDragoN (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi,

@ Raubfisch-Fan: Welche TP fischste denn an deiner VHF? Die F, FA oder FB?
@ McRip: Meine VHF -75gr. wiegt 195gr. Geht auch ohne _ZU_ "skeletiert" zu wirken *g*

Grüße, DD


----------



## McRip (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hatte mir neulich im Laden Ruten der SPRO Excape Serie angesehen, war sehr positiv überrascht. Die Gewichte liegen laut Katalog weit unter 200g. Habe sie aber im Laden nicht gewogen. Kennt jemand von euch diese Rutenserie?

Im Forum gibs auch einen kleinen Thread dazu:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=97449&highlight=excape

Liebäugele mit dem Kauf einer BP oder VHF, aber irgendwie schreckt mich jetzt etwas das Gewicht ab. Das ist sicher kein Grund, wenn der Rest stimmt, aber nach den Äußerungen hier im Thread habe ich eine normale Harrison (s.o.) auf unter 200g geschätzt.

McRip


----------



## McRip (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



DozeyDragoN schrieb:


> @ McRip: Meine VHF -75gr. wiegt 195gr. Geht auch ohne _ZU_ "skeletiert" zu wirken *g*



Danke, das klingt gut #h

Wie ist sie denn aufgebaut?


----------



## DozeyDragoN (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi,

guck doch mal hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92494&page=7

Grüße, DD


----------



## McRip (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



DozeyDragoN schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> guck doch mal hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92494&page=7
> 
> Grüße, DD



Beeindruckend! Vielen Dank und viel Spaß mit deiner tollen Angel |wavey:


----------



## Nomade (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



McRip schrieb:


> Das ist sicher kein Grund, wenn der Rest stimmt, aber nach den Äußerungen hier im Thread habe ich eine normale Harrison (s.o.) auf unter 200g geschätzt.
> 
> McRip



Normal bleifrei aber dann.


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Also wenns wirklich leicht werden soll gehts nur mit Schaumstoffgriff.
Finde ich auch nix Schlimmes dran, aber die Meisten hier findens wohl unmöglich.


----------



## maesox (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

So....habe nun auch meine neue Neue endlich eingeweiht!!!

Ist zwar nichts Großes aber für mich irgendwie was Besonderes,weil`s eben der Erste auf meine -75er war!!!
Der Anfang ist dann quasi gemacht......#6

Klasse Rute Robert!!!!!! Muß es einfach nochmal sagen!!!!

TL maesox


----------



## Bernhard* (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> So....habe nun auch meine neue Neue endlich eingeweiht!!!
> 
> Ist zwar nichts Großes aber für mich irgendwie was Besonderes,weil`s eben der Erste auf meine -75er war!!!
> Der Anfang ist dann quasi gemacht......#6
> ...


 
Fischt Du die 75er mit ner Mono?
Wie lang ist Deine VHF?


----------



## maesox (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Böööööörni,

diese auf dem Bild ist ne 3,05 er.

Fische ne 0,17er Power Line oder was meinst du  !?


TL maesox


----------



## Bernhard* (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> Hallo Böööööörni,
> 
> diese auf dem Bild ist ne 3,05 er.
> 
> ...


 
Na, da hat mich die Wobblerschachtel wohl so beeinflusst, dass ich auf ne kürzere Rute und Mono getippt hab.


----------



## maesox (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hätte ich das vorher gewußt,dann würde sie weiter unten im Bild stehen:q

....denks immer wieder,wie balla man den sein muß wenn ich da in die Box schaue...aber da bin ich mit sicherheit nicht der Einzige,gelle????#6



TL maesox


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



DozeyDragoN schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> @ Raubfisch-Fan: Welche TP fischste denn an deiner VHF? Die F, FA oder FB?
> 
> Grüße, DD




@DozeyDragoN:

Fische an der 75er VHF die Infinity Q und die TP4000 MG (Japan Modell); habe auch die 4000/5000er FA, die haengt bei mir allerdings an der 120er VHF.

Eine 4000 FA an der 75er ist für meinen Geschmack etwas zu heftig, die MG oder die FB (wenn man sie denn mag) passen meiner Meinung nach gewichtsmaessig besser.

Gruss, R-F


----------



## Hooked (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin! Habe endlich auch alles gelesen. SchönerThread!!! Habe eigentlich schon länger immer mal wieder ein Stück des Freds gelesen. Aber da ich ca. ein Jahr lang keinen Internet Anschluß zuhause hatte, konnte ich nur in der Uni oder bei Kollegen lesen. Da hat man dann auch nicht die Zeit. Schreiben wollte ich erst nach dem lesen (man will ja einigermaßen mitreden können ;-) ) Jetzt habe ich seit ca 6-8 Wochen wieder einen Zugang zuhause. Habe mir den Fred nun nochmal ganz durchgelesen. Endlich fertig!!!


Ne VHF wollte ich mir auch schon bestellen, hatte auch schon mit mad PN´s ausgetauscht. Aber leider kam was dazwischen. Naja werde mich noch gedulden müssen.
PETRI! 
...und viele dicke Fische für alle...


----------



## christianxlaura (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo, möchte mir im Herbst zwei Harrison VHF bauen lassen. Im Internet und in diesem Forum habe ich schon viel von div. Rutenbauern gehört. Welchen Rutenbauer könnt ihr mir empfehlen, wenn es speziell um die Harrison VHF geht. Einfach alles mailen, ich brauche soviel Infos wie es nur geht (saubere Arbeit, Zuverlässigkeit, schnelle Lieferung bzw. Fertigung, Preis), da ich keine krummen oder versaute Ruten haben möchte!!! 

Servus Chris


----------



## Pikepauly (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Mad oder CMW.
Ruten von jemand Anderem habe ich noch nicht begrabbelt.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Chris,#h

ich habe meine Harrison VT von Boardie Mad`s Angelbau.
Perfekte Arbeit.

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Margaux (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Chris,

willkommen und viel Spaß im Anglerboard.

Bezüglich Harrison-Aufbau: "es kann nur einen geben":


*http://www.Mads-Rutenbau.de

*Grüße  #h,

Margaux


----------



## NorbertF (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Da ist meine auch her, besser glaub ich kann man sie nicht baun. Meine Erwartungen wurden auf jeden Fall übertroffen.


----------



## biotoecus (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Chris(tianxlaura).

eigentlich getraue ichs mir hier gar nicht sagen. Aber ich habe eine 2,70 m 75 g VHF mit Gold Cermet, die nicht von mad ist. Sie ist von Jürgen Obermaier aus Söchtenau. Was soll ich sagen, ich fische seit eineinhalb Jahren kaum noch was anderes, und ich hab viele Spinnruten. Die Rute ist optisch und technisch einfach allererste Sahne, ein Traum. Hab auch eine handmade (Sportex kev blank) von cmw, die ist auch sehr gut. Eine VT 120 g in 3 m von jemand ganz anderem ist vom blank her ebenfalls gut, der Aufbau ist aber eine Klasse schlechter.

Gruß biotoecus.


----------



## Hooked (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@biotoecus -  Kannst Du evtl. ein paar Bilder posten? Habe schon ein paar Ruten von Ihm gesehen. Dein Aufbau würde mich mal interessieren. Die VHF meine ich.


----------



## bassking (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi.

Es gibt noch einen hervorragenden Rutenbauer in Köln- mit 3 Jahrzehnten Rutenbauerfahrung.

Ein Fachgeschäft in Familienhand..über jeden Zweifel erhaben, da kaufe ich seit 20 Jahren 

Bei Interesse schicke mir eine pm.- die haben zZt. auch  Vhf Ruten in verschiedenen Gewichtsklassen - aufgebaut mit gold- oder normalen Fujiringen .

Vorteil: DIREKT zum Mitnehmen- KEINE Wartezeit 

Bassking.


----------



## Bernhard* (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



biotoecus schrieb:


> Hallo Chris(tianxlaura).
> 
> eigentlich getraue ichs mir hier gar nicht sagen. Aber ich habe eine 2,70 m 75 g VHF mit Gold Cermet, *die nicht von mad ist*. ....


 
Ach DU bist das! :q
Noch ein paar mehr, die ihre Harrisons wo anders bauen lassen und MAD kann vielleicht sogar mal wieder zum Fischen rausgehen! #6


----------



## maesox (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Das kann glaub nur jemand,der noch keine von Mad hat!!!!


Mir kommt keine Andere mehr ins Haus,als eine vom Meister!!!!

TL maesox


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



bassking schrieb:


> Vorteil: DIREKT zum Mitnehmen- KEINE Wartezeit


Das ist schon mal ein Widerspruch zu guten Ruten an sich: handaufgebaut individuell rulez, und haben die da wenigstens jedes Modell mit so min. 10 verschieden aufgebauten Grifflängen zum aussuchen da (Unterkork etwa 32 bis 42cm) ?

Und zu mad und mads-rutenbau:
So wie er sich da rein gekniet hat, auch in die Blankentwicklung, und welche Modelle es bei ihm gibt (Längen,cobaltblau), das hat kein anderer, noch nicht mal CMW, *da ist mad ganz klar die Nr.1 #6#6#6 bei VHF+Co*, und man braucht ja z.B. nur mal nachzulesen was Veit zur Zeit so treibt. 
Da bin ich ja glatt sogar ein bischen stinkig :r , daß ich die -20g nicht zum Forellen-Testen kriege. 

Daß da jetzt eine Menge anderer Rutenbauer versuchen dem Nachzueifern, in der Boardbannerwerbung tauchte gerade ein neuer Hamburger - also Norden  - auf, und auch sowas bauen wollen, ist ja abzusehen gewesen. |rolleyes
Für einfache Standardaufbauten usw. hat das aber auch was Gutes, wie burn77 schon schreibt:


burn77 schrieb:


> Noch ein paar mehr, die ihre Harrisons wo anders bauen lassen und MAD kann vielleicht sogar mal wieder zum Fischen rausgehen! #6


Tausende von Aufbauten kann er ja nun auch beim besten Willen nicht bearbeiten, und die "Stammfischer" stehen inzwischen ein wenig im Auftragsstau - bleibt ja nicht bei einer Rute, wie man hier leicht oben nachlesen kann. :m


----------



## maesox (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

_Zitat: Vorteil: DIREKT zum Mitnehmen- KEINE Wartezeit_





_..... Habe noch nie so gerne gewartet!!!#6_


----------



## Hooked (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin! Wollte mir eigentlich nur mal die Rute ansehen! Der verbaut ja öfter mal diese Griffe mit integrietem Rollenhalter (wie Shimano) von Fuji. Weiß zufällig jemand wo man die her bekommt bzw. ob mad die verbaut?


----------



## Hooked (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

...kannn Ihm ja eigentlich mal wieder ne PN schicken, aber ich denke mal er hat viel zu tun. Werde Ihn ja demnächst sowieso anrufen. Dann kann ich auch alles kären. Aber interessieren würde mich´s schon...|rolleyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Hooked schrieb:


> diese Griffe mit integrietem Rollenhalter (wie Shimano) von Fuji. Weiß zufällig jemand wo man die her bekommt bzw. ob mad die verbaut?


Das ist eine interessante Frage, auch gleich mal von mir erweitert zu dem Fuji IPS Rollenhalter, den man ja nicht so häufig (im Angebot) findet.
z.B. hier ist eine Abbildung:
http://www.anglersworkshop.com/cgi/...uji IPS Style Spinning Reel Seat, Silver Hood
http://www.customtackle.com/cgi-bin...=quiklock.html&cart_id=568256_785&partner=cts
Das ist der, der in den Kork eingepaßt werden muß und z.T. unterm Kork sitzt.

@hooked:
bei stärkeren Spinnrutenklassen so >M würde ich den Vorgriff-Drehrollenhalter nicht nehmen, da er schlichtweg aufdrehen kann im heftigen Drill.


----------



## Hooked (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Das heißt also bis maximal 30g WG? oder kann man auch bis 45g gehen? Schade eigentlich!!! Sieht sehr schick aus! Aber dann nehme ich einfach einen mit Spacer aus Kork oder Rosenholz.


----------



## Hooked (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

..oder wie man die Dinger auch nennt...


----------



## rainer1962 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Hooked
du bekommst von MAD eine Rute aufgebaut so wie DU die haben möchtest, egal welche Zutaten sprich Ringe, Kork Duplon usw haben möchtest, 
Det gebe ich recht Vorgriffhalter sind ab ner gewissen Gewichtsklasse nicht mein Fall, ich mag sie eigentlich überhaupt nicht obwohl sie optisch mich durchaus ansprechen, das ist aber alles Geschmacksache.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Hooked schrieb:


> Das heißt also bis maximal 30g WG? oder kann man auch bis 45g gehen?


Meine Einschätzung: mach es (und den Aufbau überhaupt) am Zielfisch fest: Leichtes Fischen auf Forellen und Barsch (wie auch andere "Klein"-fische), da geht alles gut, auch der Festdreher im Vorgriff, und mit leichten Schnüren kann man egal welcher Fisch dran hängt sowieso nicht soviel Druck geben.
Auf Meerforellen, Hechte und besonders größere und Wels, da gehört was anderes sicher fest zupackendes hin. :g


----------



## Hooked (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Gut! Vielen Dank für die Tipps!!! Auf sich öffnende Rollenhalter beim Drill kann ich gut verzichten. So ein Griff wird dann wohl irgenwann mal eine L-Rute von mir schmücken. Allerdings brauche ich zuallererst überhaupt mal "eine" Rute von Mad und das wird wohl ne VHF 75 werden. Bei der kann ich den Griff dann ja guten gewissens weg lassen. Schade eigentlich!
Die sollten da mal eine vernünftige Arretierung reinbauen...


----------



## christianxlaura (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hey Jungs, danke schon mal für die vielen Antworten. Ich glaube der Mad wird es werden, auch deshalb schon, weil er quasi direkt um die Ecke wohnt (60km)!!! Da kann man sich vor Ort die Teile aussuchen und sich einen Eindruck vom Rutenbauer und seiner Werkstatt machen!!! 

Ich möchte mir die VHF mit dem WG -45gr. und die schwere bis 120gr. aufbauen lassen. Die Rute wird zum größten Teil von Ufer aus gefischt, aber im Herbst/Winter auch im Bodden, Holland und in Schweden vom Boot aus. Welche Länge würdet ihr mir empfehlen??? Mit der 2,70m werde ich wohl das komplette Spektrum abdecken, ODER?!?!?!?


----------



## don_king (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Servus,

also die VHF 45g mit IPS-Rollenhalter ist kein Problem, hält bombenfest!

http://img116.*ih.us/img116/5577/cimg3216sz0.jpg

Für stärkere Ruten würde ich allerdings doch ein anderes Modell empfehlen!

Gruss Stefan


----------



## Hooked (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi! Ich weiß ja nicht auf was für Fische Du angelst, aber wenns auf Hecht geht Dann würde, nach allem was ich so weiß(gelesen habe),auch eine 90g Rute ausreichen. Aber da sollen Dir die anderen besser was zu sagen. 270m ist ne gute Länge für Boot und Ufer.


----------



## christianxlaura (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Sorry, vergessen, es geht meistens auf Hecht, zumindest im Bodden, Holland und Schweden. Im heimischen Gewässer auf alles was sich den GuFi greift. Achso, fische ausschließlich nur mit GuFi´s, ok, gelegentlich auch mit Wobblern.


----------



## Hooked (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Bei einer 45er würde ich den Griff evtl. auch noch nehmen. Werde mir aber erstmal ne 75er holen.


----------



## Hooked (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@chritianxlaura Da reicht vielleicht sogar die 75er. Aber frag besser direkt mad. Der hat da Erfahrung. Ich werde mir die 75er zulegen(vhf). Das dürfte erstmal für fast alles reichen


----------



## NorbertF (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Wenn ich mal was dazu sagen darf, also auf Hecht reicht sogar die 30er ehrlich gesagt, auch für metrige. Für den Drill zumindest, bei Ködern siehts anders aus.
Die 90er ist imho echt zuviel, ich denke mit der 75er fährt man gut weil man mit der grosse Gummis werfen und führen kann.
Zur Länge: für mich gibts nur eine Länge für Spinnruten: 2,7 Meter aber das ist wohl Geschmackssache.


----------



## rainer1962 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

75er reicht Dir locker. Mad fischt sogar nur die 30ier in Schweden, ist halt immer von den gegebenheiten und der größe der Gummis sowie Strömung abhängig. Nimm die 75er da bist sogar fürs zanderguffieren abgedeckt. Die Länge von 270 liegt mir besonders, die nehm ich im Boot sowie vom ufer aus, zumal du nicht unbedingt die Wurfweite auf 100m schrauben musst


----------



## christianxlaura (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@NorbertF
Hi Norbert, aber wie sieht es denn mit dem WG bei großen GuFi´s ab 18+ aus? Die liegen ja mit 10/0 Jig schon weit über 70gr. Wenn ich den dann noch in starker Strömung fische, biegt sich doch die Rute schon ziemlich durch, oder habe ich das komplette Prinzip von Aktion und WG nicht verstanden?


----------



## Hooked (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Du willst Dir doch sowieso zwei Ruten holen um das ganze Köder WG spektrum abzudecken, oder? 30er und 75er oder 45 und 90er oder auch 30er und 90er.


----------



## Hooked (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Da wüsste ich auch nicht so genau welche beiden.|kopfkrat


----------



## rainer1962 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



christianxlaura schrieb:


> @NorbertF
> Hi Norbert, aber wie sieht es denn mit dem WG bei großen GuFi´s ab 18+ aus? Die liegen ja mit 10/0 Jig schon weit über 70gr. Wenn ich den dann noch in starker Strömung fische, biegt sich doch die Rute schon ziemlich durch, oder habe ich das komplette Prinzip von Aktion und WG nicht verstanden?


 

starke Strömung und 18+ Gufis mit den entsprechenden Köpfen da brauchst du die 90iger oder 120ger, da ist in MEINEN Augen nicht mehr viel drin von wegen kurzartig mal anreissen oder so bei der 75iger die ist da zu schwach auf der brust. ist aber auch abhängig vom Führungsstil, nur durchkurbeln dürfte funzen, mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## jerkfreak (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Spiel nun mit dem Gedanken,mir für die 12er und 16er Gummis für unsre heimischen Gewässer noch ne Harrison zuzulegen...!

Die Gewässer unsres Vereins sind alle nicht größer wie 4,5ha und nicht viel tiefer wie 3,5m und bei den Köpfen geht es seltenst mal über die 20g hinaus (vllt mal im Forellenfluss, beim Hechte ärgern)...!

Daher wohl ne VHF mit 75g, oder was denkt ihr!?

 Bin nun weng am überlegen, welche aus der "Harrison-Sammlung" es werden soll...!? Habe für die groben Einsätze noch ne VT mit 150g und 3,05m Länge (fisch ich eigentlich nur auf Waller und im Herbst mal mit 23er Gufis usw auf Hecht) Da ich bei uns NUR vom Ufer aus Fische und eigentlich auch sonst nicht groß zum Bootsfischen komme überleg ich, wieder ne 3m zu nehmen!?

Habe allerdings noch 2 Sportex mit 15-45g und 30-60g jeweils auch in 3m...! Daher die Harrison vllt doch in 9"...!?

Paar Tips oder Ideen von eurer Seite wären ganz nett...!

Ach ja, Hauptfische werden dann wohl Hecht und Zander...!

mfg und thx schoma
Jerkfreak


----------



## NorbertF (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



christianxlaura schrieb:


> @NorbertF
> Hi Norbert, aber wie sieht es denn mit dem WG bei großen GuFi´s ab 18+ aus? Die liegen ja mit 10/0 Jig schon weit über 70gr. Wenn ich den dann noch in starker Strömung fische, biegt sich doch die Rute schon ziemlich durch, oder habe ich das komplette Prinzip von Aktion und WG nicht verstanden?



Ja ok, dann keine 75er denke ich, aber durch das "Hecht" bin ich jetzt mal von nicht so starker Strömung ausgegangen.
Aber dass man dafür ne Rute braucht ist klar, ich lass mir für den Bereich grad eine Rute mit BP Blank von Mad baun. Vielleicht auch ne Alternative statt 2 Harrisons?


----------



## Pikepauly (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Jerkfreak
Ich würde für Deine genannten Köder/Gewässer die 75 Gramm nehmen reicht völlig.
Hab meine am Plöner See eingefischt mit 15 er Attractor mit 30 Gramm Köpfen. Hatte kein störendes nachgeben der Spitze oder ungenügenden Punch für knallharte Anschläge festgestellt. Kenne allerdings auch bis jetzt nur diesen Typ, aber ist locker ausreichend. Wenn ich meinen Bestand noch mal erweitere dann nur um leichtere Ausführungen. Auch zum Freihandschleppen mit 15 bis 18 cm Tieftaucher Wobbler locker genug Kraft die 75 er. Mehr muss denke ich nur auf Waller sein.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Mr. Sprock (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> ... in der Boardbannerwerbung tauchte gerade ein neuer Hamburger - also Norden  - auf, und auch sowas bauen wollen, ist ja abzusehen gewesen. |rolleyes



Ähm, "diesen" Hamburger Rutenbauer gibt es aber schon viel viel länger als den vom Anglerboard. Der baut schon ewig seine Harrisons und andere in phantastischer Qualität. Ist halt mehr auf Küste spezialisiert. Bei ihm wird man aber keine VHF-Modelle für Meerforellen finden, da er sich mit der Meerforellenfischerei auskennt.

Ganz anders Ebay. Da gibt es so 'n Chris Kagge, nennt sich oder seinen Rutenbauer den besten, obwohl ihn keiner kennt, wechselt ab und zu den Ebaynamen und verkauft nur Müll, welchen er mit Harrison bezeichnet. Dazu stellt er extrem hohe Rechnungen für Ruten aus, die nicht mal 10% des Rechnungsbetrages wert sind. Kann man so nicht auch Geld waschen?
Weiß aber nicht ob es ihn jetzt noch bei Ebay gibt.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



don_king schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> also die VHF 45g mit IPS-Rollenhalter ist kein Problem, hält bombenfest!
> 
> ...




Das Griffmaterial ist mal wieder weltklasse, aber dein alter Rollenhalter hat mir besser gefallen.


----------



## don_king (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Du meinst den mit dem Kork-Spacer?
Den würd ich für stärkere Ruten auch wiedernehmen, allerdings nicht mehr mit 25mm Durchmesser. Der auf dem Bild hat 28mm und liegt viel besser in der Hand.

Gruss Stefan


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal was dazu sagen darf, also auf Hecht reicht sogar die 30er ehrlich gesagt, auch für metrige.


Da kann ich Norbert voll beipflichten, über die Fischgrößen braucht man sich an einer VHF an sich (vom Blank her zumindest  siehe Aufbau oben) keine großen Gedanken zu machen, da ist schon mal genügend Power drin (zumindest die 3m), 2m Welse und dergleichen mal außen vor gelassen. Ist eigentlich errschreckend |uhoh:, daß meine 3,10m 5-30g so locker mit den Fischen fertig wird  :q 

Also die Köderführung bestimmt vornehmlich die WG-Klasse, das was man an Ködern bewegen will.

Zu der 75g in 3m: ein 23cm GuFi-Flatschen mit 17g Kopf geht nach meinem Probieren gerade so ruhig geführt im Stillwassser, da ist Ende. Dafür geht sie an sich schön weit runter, vor allem wenn man mit dünner Schnur angelt oder noch besser drauf wechselt (E-Spule rulez :g). 
Auch Wobbler im 10-15g Bereich gehen dann noch. Ein "Trick", der bei der BP übrigens auch gut funzt um wenigstens in die Nähe der unteren WG-Angabe zu kömmen. :m

Wer vornehmlich auf Hecht angelt, ist wohl mit der 3m 75er wie z.B. maesox das gerade vorgemacht hat, besser wegen der höheren Drillstärke und brutalerem Anschlaghebel.
Wer vornehmlich auf Zander angelt, ist wohl mit der 2,70m 75er besser bedient wegen straffer und leichter zu führen.
Für so richtig viel Action und Fischen im Wat+Nahbereich hätte ich ja gerne noch die 2,40m einmal über die WG-Palette , das wäre dann nochmal einen Tick straffer und handlicher als die 2,70m. Muß ich mad direkt mal fragen, welche "Kurzen" es gibt, so ein paar sind ja schon gesichtet worden, eilt aber auch nicht so.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> ...ich lass mir für den Bereich grad eine Rute mit BP Blank von Mad baun. Vielleicht auch ne Alternative statt 2 Harrisons?


Alternative: für mich und andere VHF-Feeling-Junkies sicher nein (Norbert, bist Du nicht eigentlich auch schon einer? ), aber das ist im wesentlichen eine Geschmacksfrage, entweder Du bist begeistert von deinem "gefühlvolleren" BP Blank, oder nicht.
Sowas wie ein Pärchen 45+75 oder gar 30+75 kann da schon locker in allem mithalten, und noch mehr. Jemand, dem die VHF zu straff ist, der sieht das ganz anders, die Diskussion wurde ja anhand der VT schon ausgiebig geführt.


----------



## ivo (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@AngelDet

Kann mich dem nur anschließen. Ich war gestern bei MAD. Hab mir verschiedene Blanks angesehen und verglichen. Die BP ist mir im Vergleich zur VHF zu weich und zwei VHFs sind meiner Meinung nach besser und günstiger als eine BP (wie von MAD empfohlen). 
Die nächste Rute ist auch schon bestellt.

@MAD 

Danke noch mal für das Gespräch. Es war sehr Informativ und hat mir viel Spaß gemacht.

Gruß ivo


----------



## NorbertF (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Alternative: für mich und andere VHF-Feeling-Junkies sicher nein (Norbert, bist Du nicht eigentlich auch schon einer? ), aber das ist im wesentlichen eine Geschmacksfrage, entweder Du bist begeistert von deinem "gefühlvolleren" BP Blank, oder nicht.
> Sowas wie ein Pärchen 45+75 oder gar 30+75 kann da schon locker in allem mithalten, und noch mehr. Jemand, dem die VHF zu straff ist, der sieht das ganz anders, die Diskussion wurde ja anhand der VT schon ausgiebig geführt.



Ich liebe meine 30er Harrison, das ist schon richtig, aber ehrlich gesagt bin ich auch eher der Schnursichter und Hand in der Schnur Haber. Bisserkennung über den Blank ist mir zu unsicher, weil:
1) Wenns im Blank zuckt ist das der Moment an dem der Fisch den Köder wieder ausspuckt (Zander), ich schlag wenn möglich schon an während sich die Schnur strafft, bevor der Tock im Blank ankommt.
2) angle ich nicht gern mit Schwanzdrilling (was hat das nun damit zu tun? Kommt gleich...)...eine "etwas" weichere Spitze bringt oft den entscheidenden Millimeter den der Fisch den Köder besser einsaugt und gehakt werden kann, weniger Schwanzbeisser hinter dem Haken. Ist sicher nicht viel und so eine Blechi ist ja nun auch keine Schwabbelrute. Insgesamt mag ich auch das Drillgefühl, die Geamtaktion der BP (Fliegenblank?). Das harte Zucken in der Harrison ist zwar schön, gibt mir aber immer ein etwas ungutes Gefühl. 

Alles subjektiv, sicher. Jede Rute für ihren Zweck. Im Baggerloch fische ich fast nur noch die Harrison, da brauch ich nicht viel Gewicht (Bleikopf) und kann mit der 30er Harrison auch 12er Gummis gut führen. Super für Zander und Barsch, macht einfach nur massig Spass. 

Im Rhein dagegen möchte ich lieber die BP, da ist eh immer massig Druck auf der Schnur...da verpasst man sicher keinen Biss auch wenn der Wind mal das "schnursichten" unmöglich macht.


----------



## rainer1962 (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Norbert ich fische selbst im Rhein, aber gerade bei Hochwasser und viel Wind kommt doch die "Sichterkennung" eh zu kurz oder nicht????
Nicht falsch verstehen ich möcht dir nie und nimmer die Blechi ausreden nur ich kann doch an der VHf auch die Schnur verfolgen ausser Nachts natürlich, ist natürlich auch immer von der technik abhängig...
BSP
ein Kumpel von mir fischt richtige "Schwabbelstöcke" Balzer, Cormoran und Co und das kuriose er hat sehr viel Erfolg dabei, einzigstes Manko, die Zander die direkt vor den Füssen beissen fallen des öfteren ab. Trotzdem landet er alle jahr um die 100 Zander die Untermaßigen eh nicht mit eingerechnet, er hat aber auch einen unmöglichen Stil wenn ich ehrlich bin entspricht der keinem lehrbuch, er kurbelt fast nur durch, der Erfolg gibt ihm allerdings recht. Ich wollte mit ihm das als "Pfälzer technik" publik machen, natürlich mit dem entsprechenden Shop mit den Ruten der schnur den Ködern, Schule usw.... das wollte er aber irgendwie nicht, obwohl es ne Marktlücke wäre und es ander zeit ist neue techniken zu präsentieren


----------



## NorbertF (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Rainer: siehste, genau das meine ich. Die Technik deines Kumpels würde mit harten Ruten viel weniger erfolgreich sein. Durch das Durchkurbeln hat er dauernd Zug auf der Schnur der Zander saugt den Köder aber ein. Wenn jetzt ein "Bestenstil" am anderen Ende befestigt ist und eine Schnur ohne Dehnung kriegt er den Köder nicht ordentlich rein. 
Fehlbiss.
Und in starker Rheinströmung ist das ganz ähnlich.
Fischt er mit mono?

Ich will bestimmt nichts gegen die Eignung der Harrison sagen, das wäre totaler Blödsinn, mir ist klar dass das eine abartige Rute zum Gufieren ist. Das soll vielmehr nur sagen dass auch eine BP 100% für diese Angelart geeignet ist.


----------



## rainer1962 (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ja ist mir schon klar warum das so funzt ("Schwabbelstock, durchkurbeln und Einsaugen)  auch ist mir klar dass BP keine schlechte Rute ist und jeder ja so wie ers mag,
Schnur vom Kumpel.....35er:mMono
wobei er auch ab und an geflecht nimmt, #6
aufgrund des ständigen Zuges auf der schnur würde ich mir zum normalen Spinfischen mit Blinker o.ä. auch nie ne VHf holen sondern eher die Vt als allrounder bevorzugen, wobei hecht ja nicht einsaugt aondern eher draufhämmert, da wiederum wärs mehr oder weniger egal.....Bei Fischen mit ausschlitzgefahr wiederum nicht


p.s.
die ersten Gufi/Twisterruten waren schwabbelstöcke zu Beginn der Twisterzeit (Mr. Twister) aus obigem Einsauggrund. Ich habe seit damals meine Technik verändert bzw. variabler gestaltet und variiere auch heute noch mit den Ruten und der jeweiligen technik je nach Gewässer, mein Kumpel ist bei der Art des Twisterangelns von damals geblieben#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Das harte Zucken in der Harrison ist zwar schön, gibt mir aber immer ein etwas ungutes Gefühl.


Dazu fällt mir gerade noch was ein, was dazu paßt und ich mal loswerden will, das mit den kleineren Aussteigern an Geflecht pur war ja vor 9 Monaten auch schon mal ein Thema. 
Norberts feiner FC-Knoten erlaubt ja z.B. beliebige EINSTELLBARE #6 Nachfederung über ein Vorfach, ich kann eine harte Rute weicher einstellen, eine weiche härter bekomme ich nicht, und selbst mit härtester schnur bleibt das noch ein gut Stück so.

Ich empfinde die VHF als ein bischen verschoben und invers im Verhalten, kann Dir das mit dem Thrill-Gefühl (bis hin zum anfänglichen leichten Unwohlsein) schon gut nachempfinden, und zwar ist das nach meiner Beobachtung so:

Bei einer "normalen" Rute ist es so, sie federt kleine Fische meist gut aus, und je größer der Fisch wird, umso mehr hat die Rute zu kämpfen um sich überhaupt noch gegen den immer größeren Fisch durchzusetzen, oft ist sie schon richtig platt - wohlgemerkt da, wo die Aufregung und Seelennot am größten ist. Und der Angler natürlich dann auch.

Bei der VHF ist das anders: Man kämpft mit den kleinen Fischen, weil es (ohne Zusatzfederung) ein bischen wie tiefergelegt über den Feldweg ist, richtig viel Thrill und man sollte schon etwas besser drillen können und vor allem diese Eigenschaften kennen, die Rute drillt den kleinen Fisch nicht alleine aus, wobei ich jetzt vornehmlich Quirlfische wie fitte Forellen und Hechte meine. Wenn aber ein richtig großer kräftiger Fisch beißt, dann ist die VHF in ihrem Element (Very Huge Fish halt :m), dann wird Walzer getanzt, dann federt sie optimal, und dieses Knechten von Großfischen macht einfach nur Spaß. :vik:

Wenn ich das mal so sehe: Thrill bei kleinen (sonst langweiligen) Fischen, gesteigertes Miterleben und Feeling, weil mehr vom Drill bis hin zum Elektroschock ankommt, und wenn es so richtig zur großen Sache geht, dann sind da gewaltige Reserven? Also ich finde das einfach klasse :l


----------



## rainer1962 (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Na ich denke Norbert fischt eine "langsamere" Rute aufgrund des Beissverhaltens lieber als die "schnelle" Vhf. Er will den Fisch erstmal haken um dann mit der BP (die hat ja nun auch genügend Kraft) dann den Fisch zu landen, so lese ich das aus dem Post von Norbert


----------



## NorbertF (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ja verstehe ich sehr gut, die Harrison ist supergeil, keine Frage.
Aber auch hier die Anmerkung: die Blechpeitsche geht auch nicht in die Knie bei grossen und sehr grossen Fischen. So leicht kriegt man die nicht "ans Ende". 
Aber es gibt ausser den genannten für mich noch einen Grund warum ich mir eine BP statt ner VHF 75 oder 90 geholt habe: es ist nur eine Rute. Spielt zwar oft keine Rolle, aber bei mir schon.
Ich habe mehrere Gewässer an denen an verschiedenen Stellen die ich im Laufe eines Tages beangle total unterschiedliche Bedingungen herrschen.
So zB einen See der teilweise 1 Meter tief ist und dann wieder 30 Meter. Gern auch vom Bellyboot.
Dann den Rhein. Verkrautete Abschnitte komplett ohne Strömung wechseln mal plötzlich auf reissende Strömung.
Ich hab keine Lust immer 2 Ruten mitzuschleppen, oft geht es auch nicht. Die BP ist für mich schon ne schöne Allround Spinnrute, zumindest auf Grossfisch. 
Und zum Spassangeln als Ergänzung hab ich eben die VHF 30er. Die ist einfach nur geil und macht Spass beim Werfen, beim Drillen bei Allem. Allerdings bin ich etwas überrascht dass es nun doch keine "Kleinfischangel" ist. Für den UL und evtl. auch den L  Bereich ist die vieeeeel zu kräftig.
@Rainer: genau.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Allerdings bin ich etwas überrascht dass es nun doch keine "Kleinfischangel" ist. Für den UL und evtl. auch den L  Bereich ist die vieeeeel zu kräftig.


Macht aber nix, wie ich gerade im April/Mai ausprobiert hatte: Eine Matchangel-Montage (Matchrolle+18er Matchmono) funzt super, wenn es sehr sehr leicht und ein bischen zarter sein soll, und dabei ist die kleine 9ft ja noch eine ganze Nr. leichter im HT als die lange 10'6".

Mit der Vorliebe eher zur BP-Spitze bist Du ja auch nicht alleine, da sind burn77, birger und jüngst KHof mit so einer wie deiner erwarteten, die langen Diskussionen mit darth_carper weit vorne im Thread. Da sind nicht alle gleich in ihrer Wahl, und an den Kaufmöglichkeiten liegt es schon gar nicht.

Eine BP 9ft und meine VHF 75 10ft geben sich im Köderspektrum eigentlich nicht viel, das haben wir am 1.Mai waidlich ausprobiert, da das mit den Hechten nicht so geklappt hat. 

Ich bringe es nur meist nicht übers Herz, welche zuhause zu lassen, die "wollen" immer alle im gut gefüllten Futteral mit, und dann schlepp ich doch wieder mehr. :q :q


----------



## NorbertF (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Ich bringe es nur meist nicht übers Herz, welche zuhause zu lassen, die "wollen" immer alle im gut gefüllten Futteral mit, und dann schlepp ich doch wieder mehr.



Aufm Belly Boot geht das nur nicht 
Was ich viel schlimmer finde ist dass ich nur 3-4 Planoboxen mit Ködern mitnehmen kann


----------



## jerkfreak (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hm, wenn ich eure Diskussion hier so weng mitles, binich irgendwie doch immer so weng am Überlegen, was denn nun die "richtige" Rute für mich is...!

Denk mal, der WG bereich so um die 75g is schoma des was ich wohl haben will...!? Nur Länge bin ich ma noch net ganz im Klaren..!?

Und der Blank!?

Die "feinfühlige" VHF, oder doch ehr wieder ne "harte" VT, wei ich numa mehr der Hechtfischer (auch mit Gummi) bin...!? Wobei ich natürlich auch gern mal auf Zander fische...! Bisserkennung ist bei mir ehrlich gesagt auch mehr über den Blank...! (Daher wohl bei Zander die VHF) 

Oder hab ich da ez was falsch verstanden...!?

Denk ma, die einzige, die ausscheidet is dann wo die BP...!?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Aufm Belly Boot geht das nur nicht
> Was ich viel schlimmer finde ist dass ich nur 3-4 Planoboxen mit Ködern mitnehmen kann


Klar, außer Du hast diese obergeilen Belly-Rutenhalter gleich im Megapack montiert :q
Du fährst wirklich Süßwasser-Belly? :k

Das mit den Boxen ist ja das Topthema, am stärksten ausprobiert von vertikal laut seinem Bekunden, frag mich nur ob der die immer zum Boot schleppt oder schon auf ner Karre rollt. 

Das bekloppte ist ja nur, daß wenn man nachrechnet, man ja wirklich erheblich weniger Köder fischt als man mitschleppt, nur dieses Gefühl, der könnte zuhause liegen und genau da kommt die superpassende Gelegenheit |rolleyes - schrecklich.
Ich versuche mir im Moment ein paar mehr "Standardköder" zu erarbeiten und die mehrfach zu kaufen, da klappt das weglassen schon besser. Wenn man weiß, daß die funzen und man eher leichten Herzens die lange nicht so guten zuhause lassen kann. Aber im Moment sortiere ich auch noch dauernd wieder um, was ganz schön umständlich ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@jerkfreak
Die VHF-75 ist dünner, schneller, härter und feinfühliger als die gleichartige VT-75, die VT wirft nur leichter weil sie sich leichter auflädt. Die VHF-75 ist eigentlich die H-Standardrute, für Hecht sagte ich schon eher 3,00m, Zander und viel Gufieren eher 2,70m.


----------



## jerkfreak (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hab ich scheinbar überlesen, das du des mit den 3m scho sagtest...!?

Naja gut, nachdem es dann ja eigentlich mehr die Gufi-Rute werden soll und die Sportex dann ehr für Blech und Holz weichen muss wird es dann wohl doch mal wieder n 2,70m Modell in meiner Spinrutensammlung geben...!

Und dann wohl auch die VHF...!

Was fischt ihr da dann so Rollenmäßig druf? Zwecks Balance usw...!? Wohl eure Arcis, he!? In welcher Größe!?


----------



## NorbertF (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Du fährst wirklich Süßwasser-Belly?



Ja ab Dienstag. Im Moment Faltboot.
Dienstag kommt ein Fishcat 4 hier an und ne Woche später ein passendes Echolot.


----------



## rainer1962 (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

jerky :q
die VT ist der allrounder bei den Harrisons, also für Gufi und Blech und Wobbelköder, da du aber 
1) hauptsächlich guffieren möchtest würd ich die VHF nehmen
zumal du
2) für den rest ne Sportex im Petto hast
je nach Aufbau sollte die Rolle so um die 300-310gr wiegen
Ich fische 4000er Stella, 4000er Arc Red, infinity 3000er und Certate 3000er MAD z.b. kotzen diese "Monsterrollen an, er fischt 2500er daiwas (2508 Exist) und TP 2500 so in der Richtung, je nach vorliebe, die meiste fischen ne 4000er Arc, entscheidend ist der Aufbau der Rute aber da kannst du dich mit MAD bzw. dem Bauer deiner Wahl in verbindung setzen (musst du auch, gerade weil die technik doch enormen Einfluss auf den Aufbau hat) Ich z.b. lasse mir den rollenhalter immer mit gewinde nach oben montieren, ich fasse die rute altertümlich am Rollenfuß, somit habe ich ne glatte Flächeund kein Gewinde in den Fingern, welches durchaus reibt und blasen gibt nach etlichen Würfen.
Vielleicht kannst du ja irgendwo mal ne VT oder ne VHF fischen.


----------



## bassking (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @jerkfreak
> für Hecht sagte ich schon eher 3,00m, Zander und viel Gufieren eher 2,70m.


 
Hi Angel Det...wollte Dir noch im anderen Threat die geschuldete Antwort liefern- leider wurde das Thema geschlossen |kopfkrat

Du hattest an anderer Stelle geschrieben, dass eine längere Spinnrute den Anhieb stärker durchbringt- richtig?

Das ist aber leider ein Trugschluss- je länger die Rute, desto weniger Kraft kommt unten an.

Zu den Fragen der "Stangenruten".
Nochmals, da vermutlich nicht verstanden:
Die Serie steht einmalig vorgebaut im Ständer.

Sobald ein Kunde ein Modell erwirbt, wird eine Rute nachgebaut und wieder in den Ständer gestellt, ODER eine Andere an die Kundenwünsche angepasste,in kurzer Wartezeit , gefertigt. 

Ich hoffe, es ist nun Alles geklärt..oder immer noch zu widersprüchlich?

Hochwertige Komponenten ja- das Gewicht beträgt in dieser Bauart bei der H90 die angegebenen 270Gramm.

Ich glaube Du hast auch die Meinung vertreten, dass bei gewissen Zielfischen kräftiger verbaut werden kann- ich sehe da keinen Widerspruch zur modernen Qualität- das würde ja Deiner Aussage widersprechen.

Außerdem gibt es ja "Einsparungsmöglichkeiten" an Gewicht..weißt Du ja  Ich benötige zudem auch keine weitere Rute (H.) in diesem WG-Bereich, da ich wie gesagt eine leichtere TP (240g). besitze.

An Mad, der mich "oberschlau" nennt, einen versöhnlichen Gruß gerichtet...das derart erhitzt reagiert wird, hätte ich nicht gedacht ;+ 
Ich werde einmal in Erfahrung bringen, ob ein blauer Blank zu beschaffen wäre - vielleicht bin ich dann tatsächlich schlauer 


Tatsächlich bin ich an einer Vhf 75 interessiert- als leichtem Gegenstück zu der schweren Twisterrute, die 75er ist nämlich NICHT kopflastig verbaut...hatte sie schon einige male in der Hand.#6

Grüße und Petri. 

Bassking.

P.S: Das Posting hier lag mir unbedingt am Herzen- wurde mir doch im anderen Threat unterstellt, ich würde Antworten schuldig bleiben (wollen).Der andere Threat wäre von MEINER Seite jedenfalls weiterhin NICHT eskaliert #6


----------



## NorbertF (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Du hattest an anderer Stelle geschrieben, dass eine längere Spinnrute den Anhieb stärker durchbringt- richtig?
> 
> Das ist aber leider ein Trugschluss- je länger die Rute, desto weniger Kraft kommt unten an.



das zumindest ist mal zu 100% richtig. Darum ja auch immer mein Plädoyer für 2,7 Meter Spinnruten. 3 Meter macht keinen Sinn.
Einfache Newton Physik.


----------



## mad (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



bassking schrieb:


> An Mad, der mich "oberschlau" nennt, einen versöhnlichen Gruß gerichtet...das derart erhitzt reagiert wird, hätte ich nicht gedacht ;+
> Ich werde einmal in Erfahrung bringen, ob ein blauer Blank zu beschaffen wäre - vielleicht bin ich dann tatsächlich schlauer
> 
> Grüße und Petri.
> Bassking.



servus,

dann mach das beim nächsten mal als erstes bevor du schreibst alles quark und blödsinn.

sowas nervt mich leider


----------



## bassking (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Werde ich machen.

In diesem Sinne:

Frohe Pfingsten #6

Bassking.


----------



## bassking (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> 3 Meter macht keinen Sinn.
> Einfache Newton Physik.


 
Das ist "zumindest" () auch mal richtig.

Aber wenn man an der Packung steht, fischt man im Nahbereich etwas entspannter mit den 3m...muß man halt sehen.

Alo gucken, für welches Gewässer die Rute so überwiegend eingesetzt wird.

Am Besten lässt man sich für Jedes Eine bauen :vik::q

Bassking.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Nur mal eben zu Rutenlänge, Kraft und Anhieb:

Es heißt Anhieb, nicht Anheb, hier ein eminenter Unterschied.
Wenn ich anhebe, gilt direkt eine Kraftkopplung, wenn ich anhaue gilt das so nicht.

Geschwindigkeit hängt von der Hebellänge ab, je schneller ich mit der Rutenspitze bin, umso schneller wird ein Zug ausgeübt. Wenn ich sogar ohne jede Gegenbremswirkung beschleunigen kann, wird eine höhere Geschwindigkeit errreicht und demzufolge ist die Kraftwirkung weit größer E=m*v^2, die Geschwindigkeit geht hier quadratisch ein, ein Faktor 1,41 würde zur doppelten Energiewirkung führen, die der Fisch über den Haken aufnehmen muß. Die dafür auch hilfreiche Rutenmasse und Kopflastigkeit lasse ich mal dafür außen vor. Mit einer Spinnwebe von Rute bekommt man aber keinen Anschlag hin, da kommen leichte Zupfer an und evtl. wundert man sich, daß die Haken nicht eindringen. Das hat dann was mit dem effektiven Biegehebel zu tun, wieviel Hebel steht unter kleiner Gegenkrafteinwirkung noch zur Verfügung (Liftpower*Hebel), oder läßt sich auf dem Anschlagsweg überhaupt gar keine relevante Einschlagskraft mehr aufbauen, weil alles in der weichen und/oder zu kurzen Rute verpufft? Spannung und Kraftwirkung müssen ja meist erstmal aufgebaut werden, und sei es eben die Lose oder die Dehnung der Schnur.

Bei dem Längenvergleich (300-50)/(270-50)=1,14 und zum Quadrat = 1,29 macht das fast 30%, was man an Mehrenergie über die Rutenspitze ausüben KANN, und 14% mehr Hebehebel gegen Spielraum.
Richtig ist, daß es gebremst oder stärker gebremst nicht so funktioniert, und vor allem dann nicht, wenn man als Angler nicht in der Lage ist, diese Kraft aufzubringen. Wie gesagt: Bei loser Schnur ist das überhaupt kein Problem, gegen richtig Zug auf den langen Hebel ist das ein Problem. 

Jetzt stellt sich die Frage: Kann ich beliebig hohe Drehwinkelgeschwindikeiten erreichen? Wenn man zu den Brandungsanglern schaut, die möglichst hohe Geschwindigkeiten erreichen wollen, ist es klar: mit einer kürzeren Rute schaffe ich die Geschwindigkeit aufzubringen nicht, egal wie kräftig ich bin.
Wenn ich die Geschwindigkeit mit einer kürzeren Rute nicht so steigern kann wie mit einer langen Rute, dann ist unter der Vorraussetzung: Es steht genug Kraft zur Verfügung, die lange Rute die Option um eine höhere Hebelgeschwindigkeit zu ereichen.

Das äußert sich auch in der Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit auf den Fisch, sofern man es schafft den Hebel (gleich)schnell genug herumzureissen und man dafür die Kraft aufbringt oder besser gesagt: über hat und so sinnvoll umsetzen kann. 

Ich habe lange mit 6m Rute auf alle Fische geangelt (Hecht, Karpfen, u.a) und was man damit an Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit und Drillführung erreicht. :g :k :k
Der Drill ist dann anstrengend, aber gleichzeitig auch übermachtig gegenüber dem Fisch, z.B. in dichtem Pflanzengestrüpp einen großen Fisch zu drillen ist damit weitaus sicherer im Drillergebnis, weil ich relevante Kräfte nach oben ausüben kann und die Schnur zwischen den Pflanzen raushalten kann, was mit einer kurzen Ruten überhaupt nicht geht. Die Fangergebnisse von Großkarpfen und Grohechten an einer leichten aber superlangen Stipprute sprechen auch eine klare Sprache und sind genau so zu erklären.

Es strengt an mit zunehmender Länge, ne 6m bei Wind ist katastrophal, man ermüdet mehr, u.U. ist man dadurch unkonzentriert usw., das sind klare Nachteile.
Allgemein kann man sagen: Die Rutenlänge so lang, wie jemand damit umgehen kann, es bringt nichts über die persönliche Handlingfähigkeiten hinauszugehen, das wäre ein Eigenknieschuß.

Gibt hier im Board außer mir auch noch andere, die mit 3,60m Ruten spinnen, und das hat seinen guten Grund wenn man das so mag. :m #h Für Sbiro und Co sieht es ja sowieso jeder schnell ein.

Also zu Rutenlänge kann man schon differenzierte Betrachtungen führen, einmal durch die Umgebungsbedingungen und gerade da Hindernisse wie Bäume, und dann die persönlichen Kraft-Durchhalte-Reaktionsverhältnisse. Bin ich bereit mir ein mehr an Rutenlänge und Belastung anzutun oder nicht? Vorteile bekommen ich halt auch dafür, aber sind sie es mir wert oder brauche ich das überhaupt (Zielfisch) ?


----------



## NorbertF (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> E=m*v^2



uuuh, falsche Formel mein Lieber, ausser du willst deine Rute in Energie umwandeln, was aber leider deren Auflösung zur Folge hätte.
Was du suchst ist die Formel für den Impuls.
Der Impuls {p} eines Massenpunktes ist definiert als das Produkt aus seiner Masse m und seiner Geschwindigkeit v:
p = m * v
Das problem dabei ist aber wie gesagt der Hebel. Der Fisch hat einen längeren Hebel um der Kraft entgegenzuwirken bei einer 3 Meter Rute.
Um zB 1 Kilo auf den Fisch zu bekommen musst du bei einer längeren Rute stärker ziehen 
Na is ja wurst.
Ich weiss schon was du meinst, auf lange Distanzen und bei Schnurbogen etc ists schon mit dem Anhieb besser bei ner langen  Einfach weil mehr Schnur bewegt wird.
Aber von der ankommenden Kraft am Fisch ist die kürzere besser.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Norbert!

Das mit dem Impuls hatte ich gerade auch überlegt , aber das gilt bei Massenübertragung. Ich will den Fisch aber nicht beschleunigen (der soll ja groß sein und stehen bleiben), das wäre ja sogar falsch - genau da klappt bei einem kleinen Fisch der Anschlag übrigens sogar schlecht, wenn man sich mal an Beispiele aus der Praxis erinnert. :m

Letzlich will ich den Anschlag wie eine fallende Kugel in die Schnur donnern lassen, und das ist dann gestoppte Energie. Der Haken bzw. die Spitze soll möglichst viel Bewegungenergie aus der Rutenbewegung aufnehmen bzw. besser gesagt bei ihm als Meßpunkt ankommen.
Beim Autocrash an Hindernissen oder der platten Testwand verhält es sich auch quadratisch, die Zerstörungen nehmen bekanntlich auch nicht linear zu.

Berichtigung:
(Quelle Wikipedia) In der klassischen Mechanik ist die kinetische Energie eines Massenpunktes abhängig von seiner Masse m und seinem Bewegungszustand. Wird der Bewegungszustand durch die Geschwindigkeit v des Massenpunktes beschrieben, so gilt:





Das 1/2 auf beiden Seiten ist aber für das Verhältnis herauskürzbar.
Niedrige Körper- und damit Rutenmassen verschlechtern auch das Anschlagsverhalten, vorausgesetzt man bekommt die Masse der Rute und den Drehhebel schnell genug mit seiner eigenen Kraftentwicklung gedreht. 

Achso: Die Anschlagsfrage ist aber relativ unbedeutend, wenn man die wichtigen Faktoren 1. Führung+Führbarkeit und 2. Drillpower des Rutenblanks als Gründe für die Rutenlänge nimmt. 
Zu 2. der Drillpower kann man genauso wieder entgegnen: Der Fisch hat einen längeren Hebel, richtig. Aber dann müßte ich Handleine (=0-Hebel) fischen, und das hat auch Nachteile. Die lange Rute kann mehr Biegekräfte verdauen und bildet eine längere geschmeidigere Feder.
Das kann eben vorteilhaft sein, mit dem unter Spannung halten hat man mit immer höherer Rutenlänge immer weniger Probleme. Eine 10m ist einer 2m dabei haushoch überlegen. Man muß aber wesentlich mehr ächzen  , was abschreckend sein kann wenn man komfortables leichtes Angeln und drillen wünscht.


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin Leute,

ich bin nach wie vor auf der Suche nach einer leichten Ergänzung zu meiner Mefo-Rute.

Mich interessiert der Harrison Interceptor Blank in 3,20m mit 25g Wurfgewicht relativ stark.

Hat jemand dazu spezifische Erfahrungen und kann dazu etwas sagen? Der Blank soll ja äusserst schlank und leicht sein. 
Wie fischt er? Wie wirft er? Wie drillt er? Was hält er aus?

Ist ja eigentlich ein Blank zum Friedfischfischen...

Danke schön!

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Uli!
Hast Du eine VHF 5-30g in 3,10m oder 3,20m denn jetzt mal gefischt, hab ich nicht eindeutig rausgehört, aber da war da ja wohl sowas ?

Was mir als Zusatzfrage (an mad) noch einfällt: Ist der Interceptor-Blank aus dem gleichen Material wie die VT, oder eines Vorgängers, oder wie stellt er sich im Bezug dazu dar?


----------



## Pikepauly (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Uli
Hier gabs doch die Tage nen Thread, der gesperrt wurde,wo von einem Hamburger Rutenbauer geschnackt wurde, der fertige Ruten aufm Ständer hat. Würde mich auch interessieren, weil wenn werde ich meinen Harrison Bestand mal in leichteren WG Klassen ausweiten.

@Angeldet
Ne VHF in der leichten 5-30 Gramm Ausführung hab ich zwar noch nicht begrabbelt, halte die aber für Uli nicht für geeignet zumindest wenn er weiter mit Geflochtener fischt. Das dürfte alles viel zu straff werden und uns schlitzen so schon genug Mefos aus.

Gruss

Gerrit


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> halte die aber für Uli nicht für geeignet zumindest wenn er weiter mit Geflochtener fischt. Das dürfte alles viel zu straff werden und uns schlitzen so schon genug Mefos aus.


Anbieten täte sich da ein 2m Vorfachpuffer aus FC, wenn das FC sowieso eingebaut wird, paßt(e) das natürlich super!

Wobei der Ausspruch ja hoch interessant und zu diskutieren ist: :m


Pikepauly schrieb:


> uns schlitzen so schon genug Mefos aus.


Das hört sich wiederum nach einem Job für die VHF an, weil die Haken einfach besser haken und selbst spitzeste Beisser "ein vor den Latz kriegen", der Haken fest eindringt. Hab ich mit Mono 0.18mm pur auf viele ReFos ausprobiert (sehr sehr fitte Biester!) und bis 30m etwa geht das mit Mono pur sogar gut, allerdings probiere ich als nächstes wieder mehr mit Spiderwire-Stealth 012 + FC, weil auf 30m der Kontakt trotz superstraffer Mono doch merklich nachläßt. 
Verstehe da jeden Distanz-Geflechtfischer inzwischen sehr gut, Mono nur noch im Nahbereich bis 20m und für UL-Köder.


----------



## Hardi (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich habe mal eine gaaanz blöde Frage. :g Auch wenn die Puristen den Kopf schütteln sollten:m, weil eine zweigeteilte Rute natürlich eine "harmonischere" Aktion aufzeigt. Ich sehe aber auch an den Fliegenruten, was heute mit mehrgeteilten Ruten möglich ist. #6 Plant Harrrisons oder hat Harrisons sogar schon einen viergeteilten Meerforellen-tauglichen Blank im Programm, oder ist da etwas in Planung? Ich vernehme doch, wenn auch vereinzelt, ein gewisses Interesse an der Küste an solch 4-geteilten Ruten!:q Länge zwischen 270 - 300 cm.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich kann ja eure VHF-Begeisterung gut nachvollziehen, allerdings suche ich etwas filigraneres zum Meerforellenfischen. Mehr in die Richtung UL.

Meine jetzige Rute wirft in einer Range von 15-22g wunderbar. Sie ist deutlich weicher als z.b. die Sportex Kevspin und es hat etwas gedauert, bis ich mir einen Wurfstil zugelegt hatte, der der Rute entspricht. Was ich suche ist eine relativ weiche Peitsche, die kaum was wiegt und sich mit Köder zwischen 8-15g wunderbar aufladen lässt. Da das Wg der VHF eher höher als 20g liegt und sie zudem noch bretthart ist, kommt sie für mich nicht in Frage. Sie mag eine tolle Rute zum gufieren sein, aber ist vermutlich keine Rute zum Mefo-Angeln.

Der Trend geht offensichtlich beim Raubfischangeln zu immer schnelleren und härteren Blanks, aber erstens bin ich kein Trendsetter und zweitens sind hat der Meerforellenfang andere Ansprüche ans Gerät. 

Irgendwelche Puffer in mein Tackle einzubauen mag sinnvoll sein, aber ich hätte dann lieber eine Rute bei der ich mir über sowas keine Gedanken muss. Monofile Schnur kommt für mich, für die Küste überhaupt nicht in Frage. 

@Angeldet, frag mal Klaus warum nicht, der wird es dir mit einem Schmunzeln sagen können.

Nachdem ich nun ewig nach irgendwelchen Blanks gegoogelt habe und die Interceptor meinen Vorstellungen recht nahe zu kommen scheint, würde ich mich über ein paar Infos freuen.

Uli

P.S. Kann man Fliegenrutenblanks für Spinnruten verwenden? Und wenn ja wie?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



bassking schrieb:


> Ich werde einmal in Erfahrung bringen, ob ein blauer Blank zu beschaffen wäre - vielleicht bin ich dann tatsächlich schlauer





Bitte aber nicht nach dem Motto "nach grau kommt blau".

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130118054522


----------



## Pikepauly (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Sundvogel
In der Liste mit den Meerforellenruten stehen Havkat und Margaux mit Harrison Ruten drin. 

Hast da schon mal gefragt?

Gruss

Gerrit


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Meine 75er VHF von MAD durfte dieses Wochenende richtig zuschlagen :vik::

Sa: 2 Zander + 1 Hecht
So: 5 Zander :vik:

Dabei war ich jeweils nur rund 5 Stunden am Fischen ...

Bin super begeistert von der Rute, unglaublich wie gut man Grundkontakt und Bisse damit spürt, der absolute Wahnsinn. Alle Anhiebe haben super gesessen. (Was die Qualität angeht, sind die Ruten von MAD sowie so über alle Zweifel erhaben...)

Die 75er ist für Zander fast etwas kräftig ausgelegt, bin nun sehr ernsthaft am Überlegen, mir noch die 45er von MAD aufbauen zulassen, um damit noch mehr Spass zu haben!!!


----------



## bassking (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> Die 75er ist für Zander fast etwas kräftig ausgelegt, !


 
Falsch !!!

Wenn Du mit der Härte heruntergehst, hast du zwar angeblich mehr Drillvergnügen- aber auch geringere Köderkontrolle und mehr Aussteiger, weil der Haken nicht sitzt !

Deine Aussage würde ich eher für kleinere Zugköder (Wobbler) gelten lassen.

Zum Gufieren keinen Spielkram nehmen !

Du wills doch einen Zehnpfünder richtig haken- oder?


Bassking.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Sundvogel
> In der Liste mit den Meerforellenruten stehen Havkat und Margaux mit Harrison Ruten drin.



Margaux schrieb ja schon mehrmals, daß er eine Interceptor von mad hat und jetzt auch mal fischte.

Das von havkat, weil so schön ist nochmal: :m



havkat schrieb:


> Die "alte" Primeur Spin in 10ft mit einem WG -30g.
> 
> Es handelt sich also um ein Meerforellen-Florett.
> Ich finde diese Bezeichnung passt zur Harrison wie der Ar.... auf den Eimer.
> ...



Wobei sich mir da die Frage stellt: Primeur Spin, Primeur VT Spin, VT Spin, T800, was ist da der Unterschied? |kopfkrat

Die Daten von der Interceptor, die ich gefunden habe:
10'5" 3,20m , WG 5-25g , TL=1,65m, Blank unten 13,1mm, oben 2,3mm , Gewicht 95g

Von mir selbst gewogen hat mein erster VHF-Blank der Länge 107g Gewicht, also 12g Differenz.


----------



## mad (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Hardi schrieb:


> #6 Plant Harrrisons oder hat Harrisons sogar schon einen viergeteilten Meerforellen-tauglichen Blank im Programm, oder ist da etwas in Planung? Ich vernehme doch, wenn auch vereinzelt, ein gewisses Interesse an der Küste an solch 4-geteilten Ruten!:q Länge zwischen 270 - 300 cm.
> Gruß Thomas



servus,

in planung normal nicht da ist leider die nachfrage sehr gering.
aber ich habe beim letzten besuch blanks angeboten bekommen in 3 oder sogar 4geteilt, welche das sind muß ich nachfragen.
aber warum bis 3m zb 4teilig??? nur wegen transport???



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Uli
> Hier gabs doch die Tage nen Thread, der gesperrt wurde,wo von einem Hamburger Rutenbauer geschnackt wurde, der fertige Ruten aufm Ständer hat. Würde mich auch interessieren, weil wenn werde ich meinen Harrison Bestand mal in leichteren WG Klassen ausweiten.
> 
> @Angeldet
> ...



nach meiner info die ich habe verbaut er sehr viele interceptor blanks und auch die vhf 3,20m 5-30gr.:q

mal eine frage wegen ausschlitzen,
ist es sicher das die ausschlitzen oder vielleicht eher aussteigen weil auf große weite der anhieb nicht durch kam???

der interceptor blank wird schon lange extra für diese fischerei verbaut und ich kenne sehr viele die mit der rute mehr als zufrieden sind.
aber auch der vhf blank 3,20m 5-30gr wird immer beliebter für mefo, frage immer mal nach die solch eine rute fischen und keiner hat mehr ausschlitzer im gegenteil die meisten sind endlich froh das bei 50-60m der anhieb sitzt.

@det,

der interceptor blank hat nichts mit der vt zu tun.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Die Feststellungen zur langen 30er kann ich nur unterschreiben! #6


----------



## Margaux (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> ... auch der vhf blank 3,20m 5-30gr wird immer beliebter für mefo, frage immer mal nach die solch eine rute fischen und keiner hat mehr ausschlitzer im gegenteil die meisten sind endlich froh das bei 50-60m der anhieb sitzt.


 
Ich kann das ebenso bestätigen und würde die VHF 3,20 5-30gr. der Interceptor genau deshalb für das MeFo-Angeln klar vorziehen. Ich habe die Interceptor in 2,70, setze sie aber bevorzugt auf Barsche und Bach- und Seeforellen - wenn keine soo weiten Würfe notwendig sein - ein. Dafür wiederum eine toller Blank.

Daß die VHF 3,20 5-30gr. feinfühliger ist, als man denkt, hatte ich ja weiter oben schon mal gelobt.

Grüße #h,
Margaux


----------



## Margaux (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> ich habe beim letzten besuch blanks angeboten bekommen in 3 oder sogar 4geteilt, welche das sind muß ich nachfragen.
> aber warum bis 3m zb 4teilig??? nur wegen transport???


 
Hej Mad,
mich würde eine 4teilige Rute in 2,70m bis 3,00m mit max. 80cm Transportlänge auch sehr interessieren - wegen des Transports. Ich könnte sie quasi "unauffällig" im WoMo immer dabei haben, ohne daß sie quer in meinem kleinen Mobil liegen würde (wie derzeit eine 2-geteilte, wenn ich sie dann mitnehme). 

Ich bin da allerdings in einer Zwickmühle: einerseits wäre bspw. ein Harrison-Blank als Gelegenheitsrute "Perlen vor die Säue", andererseits möchte ich auch bei "unverhofft kommt oft" mit einer vernünftigen Rute fischen ;+. 



mad schrieb:


> @det,
> der interceptor blank hat nichts mit der vt zu tun.


 
Der Interceptor-Blank in 2,70m (nur für den kann ich sprechen) ist nach meinem Empfinden ein sehr parabolischer Blank. Auch normalgroße Barsche und Forellen merkt man wunderbar bis ins Handteil - und so biegt sich die Rute auch. Eine längere Version für leichte Köder an Tagen mit guten Bedingungen (Wind etc.) ist bestimmt eine gute Ergänzung für das leichte MeFo-Angeln. Allerdings würde ich mir den Blank vorher mal anschauen (vor allem, wenn man VT oder gar VHF gewöhnt ist), denn eine Interceptor ist schon eine weichere Rute.

Wer sich nur EINE MeFo-Rute zulegen möchte, sollte aber auf jeden Fall die VHF 3,20 5-30gr. zum Vergleich testen. Ich würde Wetten darauf eingehen, welche Rute in der Regel bevorzugt würde . Wobei das selbstverständlich individuell verschieden ist und das ist auch gut so...

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## maesox (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Hej Mad,
> mich würde eine 4teilige Rute in 2,70m bis 3,00m mit max. 80cm Transportlänge auch sehr interessieren .
> 
> Grüße,
> Margaux


 






....Ja klar und das ist ja auch noch eine der wenigen,die du unter all den Harrison`s noch nicht besitzen tust!!:q


----------



## Margaux (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> ....Ja klar und das ist ja auch noch eine der wenigen,die du unter all den Harrison`s noch nicht besitzen tust!!:q


 
Ah, da gibt's noch einige mehr :q, aber mein "Rutenportfolio" ist bis auf ein, zwei kleine Lücken - Mad weiß da Bescheid :q:q  - bis auf weiteres abgeschlossen - Weiterentwicklungen selbstverständlich ausgeschlossen... :q:q:q

Grüße #h,
Margaux


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

3- und 4-tlg würden mich auch sehr interessieren, und bis 3,60m Weitwurf gerne. Das sind dann schon mal mehrere: Hardi, Margaux, AngelDet, ...

@Margaux
Das mit einer mehrteiligen kurzgeteilten immer-dabei Gelegenheitsrute wäre keine Perlen vor die Säue, da Du gerade da mit einer One-fits-all ja am meisten ausrichten mußt, idealerweise mit einem funktionierenden 3-50g Spektrum. Mit ner einfachen Rute geht das auf keinen Fall. 

Da meine lange gut mit 7-35g arbeitet, und weniger gut von 3-42g , ist das doch anscheinend möglich.


----------



## karpfenkuno (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo zusammen,

noch eine Überlegung zu der Frage Interceptor oder VHF 30 für MeFos.
Habe mir bei mad beide Blanks geholt. Die VHF 30 in 3,20m wird demnächst als Weitwurfrute für Forellen aufgebaut (fische z.Zt. höchst erfolgreich mit MeFo-Blinker auf ReBoFos und Bachforellen in bayerischen Gewässern. MeFos gibt es hier nicht so viele|bla. Die Interceptor in 3,0m hingegen möchte ich zu einer klassischen Avon-Rute mit langem Korkgriff etc. zum Trotting mit ganz feinen Schnüren aufbauen. Dafür ist sie m.E. aufgrund der wunderbaren parabolischen Aktion bestens geeignet.

karpfenkuno


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> mal eine frage wegen ausschlitzen,
> ist es sicher das die ausschlitzen oder vielleicht eher aussteigen weil auf große weite der anhieb nicht durch kam???
> 
> der interceptor blank wird schon lange extra für diese fischerei verbaut und ich kenne sehr viele die mit der rute mehr als zufrieden sind.
> aber auch der vhf blank 3,20m 5-30gr wird immer beliebter für mefo, frage immer mal nach die solch eine rute fischen und keiner hat mehr ausschlitzer im gegenteil die meisten sind endlich froh das bei 50-60m der anhieb sitzt.


 
Mir geht es ja mehr um das Fischen in einer Distanz mit max 50m und leichtesten Ködern.

Zum Mefo verlieren kann ich nur sagen, dass das recht unabhängig ist von der Härte der Rute KHof stand unlängst neben mir als ich ihm auf einer Distanz von >80m einen Stupser meldete und er den Biss zwei Sekunden später selbst sehen konnte. Wichtiger als eine harte Rute snd nach meiner Erfahrung allerschärfste Drillinge, dann haken sich die Fische selbst. Meine Aussteigerqote ist relativ niedrig.

Was ich suche ist wie gesagt, eine Rute zum UL-Fischen die aber dennoch 3m, besser 3,20 lang ist und dabei kaum was wiegt. 


Uli


----------



## Margaux (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@karpfenkuno

Trotting..., den Begriff habe ich lange nicht mehr gehört... und dieses Angeln lange nicht mehr betrieben - wenn wir darunter das Gleiche verstehen !!?

Als Jungangler habe ich am Rhein einen Engländer getroffen, der mit Matchrute und feiner Pose "bewaffnet" von Buhne zu Buhne ging und erfolgreich Rotaugen und Brassen fing. Seitdem hatten wir, wenn wir keine Lust mehr auf Stippen mit schweren Kopfruten hatten,  diese von uns damals genannte "englische Methode" angewandt.  

Zum Vergleich Harrison VHF 3,20 5-30g und Interceptor schreibst Du ja im Prinzip das Gleiche wie ich: zum Weitwerfen die VHF, zum richtigen Spaßangeln die Interceptor mit ihrer parabolischen Aktion. 

Ich bevorzuge normalerweise die harten Ruten - sonst wäre ich ja kein Harrison-Blank-Fan - und die Interceptor ist sicherlich nicht jeder VHF-Fans Sache, aber ich genieße ab und zu die Abwechselung mit der Interceptor - so wie zu Jugendzeiten :cam Rhein das Trotting bzw. die englische Methode.

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Bernhard* (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



karpfenkuno schrieb:


> ... Die Interceptor in 3,0m hingegen möchte ich zu einer klassischen Avon-Rute mit langem Korkgriff etc. zum Trotting mit ganz feinen Schnüren aufbauen. Dafür ist sie m.E. aufgrund der wunderbaren parabolischen Aktion bestens geeignet.
> 
> karpfenkuno


 
Stilecht mit Nottingham-Rolle?


----------



## Chris7 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Angeregt durch Margaux hier mal eine Frage an die Harrison Gemeinde:

Eigentlich war der Umstieg von meiner guten alten Sportex Turbo Spin 30 Gramm ja schon länger geplant, aber die Investition machte aufgrund von akutem Zeitmangel bzw. Angelabstinenz keinen Sinn. Jetzt halte ich diesen Leidensdruck nicht mehr aus und möchte mir mal wieder eine "schöne" Rute gönnen. 

Ich schwanke momentan zwischen der VHF und einer Shimano Lesath. Klar, die VHF ist alleine schon aufgrund der individuellen Handarbeit die "tollere" Lösung... Aber eben auch die, die wesentlich länger dauert... Um es kurz zu machen: Ich suche eine Rute für das leichte Angeln mit Gummiködern im Rhein. Ich angle hier in Neuss zwischen den Buhnen mit Shads und Twistern von 6 cm bis 12 cm Länge und Kopfgewichten von 7 - 14 Gramm. Dafür suche ich eine Rute die schön steif und vom Rutengewicht möglichst leicht ist. 

Beide Ruten, die VHF sowie die Lesath, decken ja den selben Wurfgewichtsbereich von 15 - 45 Gramm ab, der für mich ausreichend sein dürfte!? Die Lesath gefällt mir sehr gut, wobei ich sie noch nicht live ausprobieren konnte. Beide Ruten dürften für meinen Einsatzbereich gleichermassen geeignet sein... ;+#c

Gibt es hier Gleichgesinnte, die mir bei dieser Entscheidung etwas Unterstützung geben können?


----------



## maesox (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Als "Neumitglied der Harrison-Liebhaber" denke ich,daß für deinen Einsatz eine VHF -45 gr WG genau das richtige ist!

TL maesox


----------



## Margaux (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Christian #h,

ich hatte ja bereits per EMail geschrieben, daß ich die VHF 15-45g. in 2,70m hierfür für optimal halte. Leichter = VHF 5-30g. würde vielleicht auch gehen, allerdings würde ich wegen des teilweise starken Strömungsdruckes im Rhein lieber etwas "schwerer" angeln... 

Zur Lesath kann ich nichts sagen, ich glaube mich aber zu erinnern, daß sogar Mad himself diese Rute mal getest hatte |kopfkrat. Vielleicht schreibt er ja was dazu...

Wir sehen uns dann im Juli am Uedesheimer Rheinufer #: (und warte zumindest dieses Angeln ab, bevor Du Dich vorschnell für die "falsche" Marke entscheidest).

Grüße |wavey:,
Margaux


----------



## NorbertF (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich habe ja auch ne "leichte" Harrison in meinem Inventar, die 5-30g in 2,7 Meter.
Die Rute ist einfach nur ein Traum, ich fische sie lieber als jede andere die ich in 25 Jahren angeln benutzt habe.
Ich würde für deine Zwecke aber auch die -45g empfehlen. 12cm mit 14g in evtl. bissl Strömung da würde die 30er dann doch an die Grenzen kommen, auch wenn sie wirklich sehr straff ist.
Die Lesath ist bestimmt auch eine gute Rute, aber die Harrison ist imho schon was anderes.


----------



## maesox (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Nobbe


Das nächste Mal bist du aber mit "Loblied singen" dran!!!!!:q

Tl maesox


----------



## mad (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus chris,

ja ich habe die lesath und auch die aspire paar wochen lang gefischt. die lesath ist schon was feines vom blank her.
welche rute die bessere ist, ist immer geschmacksache und mich brauchst sicher nicht fragen welche der beiden das ist.

was mich persönlich an der shimano serie stört das einfach zuviele ringe verbaut wurden und der rollenhalter zwar super toll ausschaut aber bei vielen schon kaputt ging. entweder das gewinde oder der kork platzte auf.
hab gerade eine lasath bei mir die ich für einen umbauen soll wegen den rollenhalter.


----------



## Chris7 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus chris,
> 
> ja ich habe die lesath und auch die aspire paar wochen lang gefischt. die lesath ist schon was feines vom blank her.
> welche rute die bessere ist, ist immer geschmacksache und mich brauchst sicher nicht fragen welche der beiden das ist.
> ...



Danke Euch allen für die Hilfe. Ich werde Mad mal kontaktieren. Und wenn mir die Zeit bis zur Fertigstellung der Harrison zu lange dauert, vielleicht überbrücke ich diese dann mit was günstigerem... ;+


----------



## McRip (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Würde mir keine billige Zwischenlösung kaufen, ist rausgeschmissenes Geld. Warum nimmst du nicht die alte Sportex erstmal weiter? ;+


----------



## Margaux (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



McRip schrieb:


> Würde mir keine billige Zwischenlösung kaufen, ist rausgeschmissenes Geld. Warum nimmst du nicht die alte Sportex erstmal weiter? ;+



Das sehe ich aber genauso, Christian. Spare das Geld lieber für die ganzen Köder, die uns Vater Rhein abverlangen wird.

Und die paar Wochen Wartezeit wirst Du schon überstehen  |muahah:

Aber Spaß beiseite: wenn Du Dich für eine VHF 15-45g. entscheidest, ist das definitiv eine perfekte Wahl #6.

Grüße #h,
Margaux


----------



## Chris7 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Das sehe ich aber genauso, Christian. Spare das Geld lieber für die ganzen Köder, die uns Vater Rhein abverlangen wird.
> 
> Und die paar Wochen Wartezeit wirst Du schon überstehen  |muahah:
> 
> ...




Jaaa... Ihr habt ja Recht...  Aber trotzdem... |rolleyes Auf jeden Fall habe ich mich auf Mad´s Liste setzen lassen und muß, nachdem ich dann im Juli mal einen Blick auf diese Meisterwerke deutscher Rutenbaukunst werfen durfte :q, mich nur noch für die Feinheiten entscheiden... :vik:  Aber eigentlich müßte es schon mit dem :r zugehen, damit sich an meinem Entschluß noch was ändert |supergri. Und dann... dann geht es erst RICHTIG los!

Und was die Köder anbelangt... Da bin ich ziemlich kniepig! Die gebe ich nicht so freiwillig her... ;-)


----------



## Pikepauly (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Dürfte kaum bei einer Harrison bleiben.
Wer erstmal infiziert ist......

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## mad (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

und wer in richtung twitchruten, vertikal, drop-shot usw mal was sucht oder braucht, habe ich vor paar tagen meine neuen blanks bekommen.#h

mehr info gibt es die nächsten tage dann auf meiner seite.


----------



## moped (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> und wer in richtung twitchruten, vertikal, drop-shot usw mal was sucht oder braucht, habe ich vor paar tagen meine neuen blanks bekommen


 
Und ich hoffe ich kann in ca. 14 Tagen was zur Fischbarkeit dieses Blanks mitteilen#h! Ich freu mich ja schon sooooooo!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## hechtangler_tom (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Und ich hoffe ich kann in ca. 14 Tagen was zur Fischbarkeit dieses Blanks mitteilen#h! Ich freu mich ja schon sooooooo!


und ich bin sehr gespannt auf den ersten Erfahrungsbericht in 14 Tagen. Ich gehe jedoch bereits jetzt davon aus, dass ich in 14 Tagen eine Bestellung bei MAD aufgeben werde.


----------



## herrm (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hab ich ja Glück gehabt, dass ich meine schon bestellt habe ,
bevor der grosse ansturm kommt.


----------



## karpfenkuno (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> @karpfenkuno
> 
> Trotting..., den Begriff habe ich lange nicht mehr gehört... und dieses Angeln lange nicht mehr betrieben - wenn wir darunter das Gleiche verstehen !!?


 
nach deiner Beschreibung verstehen wir wohl das gleiche, allerdings bevorzuge ich dafür eher mittelgroße Flüsse (Iller, Isar) oder kleine Bäche - so ein 4-Pfündiger Aitel an der leichten Rute macht echt Laune



burn77 schrieb:


> Stilecht mit Nottingham-Rolle?


ja Börnie, ab und zu auch mit Nottingham-Rolle (entweder mit einer J.W.Young Purist oder zum Renkenfischen mit einer DAM-Wenderolle, die ich mal aus der Schweiz mitgebracht habe). Für die Purist ist mir die Interceptor zu "modern", da kommt dann ganz stilecht eine echte englische Glasfaserrute dazu: entweder eine Hardy R.W. Avon oder eine Bruce&Walker CTM 12. Ist eine ganz andere Fischerei als mit den VHFs, macht zwischendurch jedoch riesigen Spass.

Schönen Abend noch an alle "Tradionalisten" und an alle "Modernen"
karpfenkuno


----------



## maesox (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> und wer in richtung twitchruten, vertikal, drop-shot usw mal was sucht oder braucht, habe ich vor paar tagen meine neuen blanks bekommen.#h
> 
> mehr info gibt es die nächsten tage dann auf meiner seite.


 






....so wird`s mit der Harrison-Sucht nie besser  :c:c !!!

Ich glaub mir träumts schon wieder|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


TL maesox


----------



## Bernhard* (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> ....so wird`s mit der Harrison-Sucht nie besser :c:c !!!
> 
> Ich glaub mir träumts schon wieder|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes
> 
> ...


 
Du träumst davon - und ich bekomm sie in 1-2 Wochen!! |rolleyes
Ist zwar aus dem Hause MAD aber nicht von Harrison (die Twitche)!


----------



## maesox (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Du träumst davon - und ich bekomm sie in 1-2 Wochen!! |rolleyes
> Ist zwar aus dem Hause MAD aber nicht von Harrison (die Twitche)!


 



...vielen Dank Böööörnie,mag dich auch:c:c:c:c !!


----------



## Bernhard* (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> ...vielen Dank Böööörnie,mag dich auch:c:c:c:c !!


 
Hähä! Es wird immer einen geben, der die Rute, die man haben will schon hat...:q

Aber sei doch froh - da kann ich die mal durchtesten und Dir dann ein Feedback geben...


----------



## maesox (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@burn77


Du bist einfach sooo gut zu mir!!! Unrecht hast aber nicht!!
Was ist das für ein Blank??


TL maesox


----------



## NorbertF (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich frag mich wie ihr das macht 
Ich bestell immer gleich wenn was rauskommt und bevor ichs hab bekommt ihr schon die nächste Neuheit. Da wird doch gemauschelt ihr Seggel 
Bin auf nen Erfahrungsbericht gespannt, ich denke das wird ne Rute zum Twitchen, vertikalen etc? Ein kurzes hartes Stöckle?
Fürs Belly wär sowas ganz interessant!


----------



## maesox (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hey "Belly-Nobbe",du hast doch grad eh keine Zeit für "Ruten-Neuheiten!!!

Als "Neu-Belly-Kapitän" mußt erstmal deinen Gummi-Kutter einfahren
|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## NorbertF (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Was meinst du was ich jeden Abend mache? *g


----------



## maesox (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

..Deine Neuanschaffung ist jetzt quasi deine "Zweit-Frau"!!!...verstehe


So ist`s recht!!!!!#6#6


----------



## Bernhard* (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> @burn77
> Was ist das für ein Blank??
> TL maesox


 
Das ist leider geheim - darf ich nicht sagen. MAD überlegt sich gerade nen Namen dafür...



NorbertF schrieb:


> ...Bin auf nen Erfahrungsbericht gespannt, ich denke das wird ne Rute zum Twitchen, vertikalen etc? Ein kurzes hartes Stöckle?
> Fürs Belly wär sowas ganz interessant!


 
Wird ne 2teilige 2,10er mit Schnurklasse 6-12 LB zum Statio-Twitchen.
Gemäß den Trockentests sollte sie passend für 76er Squirrel und Konsorten sein. #6

Soweit ich weis, fischt hier schon jemand diesen Blank - nur in 1teilig und kürzer....|rolleyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Das ist leider geheim - darf ich nicht sagen. MAD überlegt sich gerade nen Namen dafür...


Dann dürftest Du ja streng genommen gar nichts sagen. :g

Was hier in letzter Zeit allein im Board so an Erlkönigen rumgeistert ... #d 

Da ist schon mal eine richtig genaue Aufgliederung fällig, was ist von Harrison (und für diese hier Fans), und was ist von jemand anders.

:q


----------



## Bernhard* (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Dann dürftest Du ja streng genommen gar nichts sagen. :g
> 
> Was hier in letzter Zeit allein im Board so an Erlkönigen rumgeistert ...


 
Anhand meiner Angaben ist das ein Blank unter Vielen! :g
Wenn man´s genau nimmt, mach ich hier eigentlich nur Werbung für den lieben MAD.... :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> mach ich hier eigentlich nur Werbung für


Da hab ich ja auch wahrlich nichts dagegen, ist allerdings die Frage ob Du (man) das noch muß. 

Nur den lieben "Matze" und den lieben "Nobbe" mal ein bischen hochkitzeln, oder?   

Ich sag jetzt nicht was ich für tolle neue Entwicklungen an Ruten + Rollen am laufen habe, soll ja wenn schon eine spannende Überraschung werden. :g :m :q


----------



## Bernhard* (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> ...
> Ich sag jetzt nicht was ich für tolle neue Entwicklungen an Ruten + Rollen am laufen habe, soll ja wenn schon eine spannende Überraschung werden. :g :m :q


 
Gehst wahrscheinlich in die gleiche Richtung wie einer aus unserem Verein, der sich für knapp 900 Flocken ne RST 2-Hand-Fliegenrute (eigentlich für Lachs) als Allroundrute für Karpfen- bis Spinfischen aufbauen hat lassen... |rolleyes


----------



## don_king (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> und wer in richtung twitchruten, vertikal, drop-shot usw mal was sucht oder braucht, habe ich vor paar tagen meine neuen blanks bekommen.#h
> 
> mehr info gibt es die nächsten tage dann auf meiner seite.



Servus,

raus mit den Infos, nur nicht schüchtern sein! #h

Da ich diese Woche meine Alphas Itö :vik: bekomme besteht dringender Bedarf nach einer entsprechenden Rute.
Stell doch mal eine Liste der verfügbaren Blanks ein, bauen möchte ich selbst.

Gruss Stefan


----------



## hechtdoktor (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Mad:

Auch wenn doch sehr verspätet möchte ich mich ganz herzlich bei Dir für die wirklich perfekte VHF 15-45 bedanken. Konnte sie leider letztes Jahr nicht mehr einfischen...
War damit aber zuletzt an der Müritz und bin total begeistert in jeglicher Hinsicht!!!!
Meines Erachtens besitzt das gute Stück eine riesige Bandbreite vom leichten bis mittelschweren Spinfischen - macht einfach Spass .
Ach übrigens: Die Neider waren auf meiner Seite


----------



## Chris7 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



hechtdoktor schrieb:


> @ Mad:
> 
> Auch wenn doch sehr verspätet möchte ich mich ganz herzlich bei Dir für die wirklich perfekte VHF 15-45 bedanken. Konnte sie leider letztes Jahr nicht mehr einfischen...
> War damit aber zuletzt an der Müritz und bin total begeistert in jeglicher Hinsicht!!!!
> ...




Hi Hechtdoktor,

für welchen Einsatz hast Du Dir denn die VHF zugelegt? Seit ich mit Mad gesprochen habe kann ich es ja auch noch kaum abwarten, daß er mir endlich sagt, daß ich der Nächste bin, dessen Rute in Angriff genommen wird... |supergri


----------



## hechtdoktor (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Chris7:

Hatte mir die Rute fürs Barsch- und Zanderangeln zugelegt - vornehmlich mit Weichplastikmaterial. Durch die doch erstaunlichen Kraftreserven der Rute ist es m.E. aber kein Problem auch mit schweren Blinkern im oberen Bereich des WG zu agieren. Besonders hervorzuheben ist die Kontrolle bei der Köderführung und die Schnelligkeit der Rute. Hatte bis dato eine VT 30/75 und die empfinde ich als deutlich weicher - womit ich sie keineswegs schlecht reden möchte!

Die VHF 15/45 ist ein absolutes Sahnestück - habe sie in blau mit blauen Ringen und blauem Rutenhalter:l

Wünsch Dir schon jetzt viel Freude und viele tolle Fische damit!!!!


----------



## schroe (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Ich sag jetzt nicht was ich für tolle neue Entwicklungen an Ruten + Rollen am laufen habe, soll ja wenn schon eine spannende Überraschung werden.



@Det,
du hast vergessen das "Ätschibätsch" anzuhängen.
Dann wärs altergerecht gewesen.|kopfkrat

Nein! ....... das ist keine verklausulierte Frage,....... ich wills wirklich nicht wissen.


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Shroe, was machst du denn im Netz?????Dachte du bist am see und testest das neue Material (vor allem die Ruten#6) vom vergangenen WE?????
Ratz macht das bestimmt gerade und legt nochmal vor, wirst dich ganz schön anstrengen müssen sie einzuholen|muahah:

übrigens die größeren grünen Würmer, sind auch ganz schön fängig am leichten Jigkopf nicht nur beim DS, kleiner Stinger dran und gaaaanz langsam übern Boden geschlurft


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> du hast vergessen das "Ätsch" anzuhängen.


Da haben wir uns aber extrem genau verstanden.


----------



## schroe (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin Rainer,
das Treffen war extrem spassig und für mich ausgesprochen lehrreich (trotz meiner isolierten Wertung als Schneider). 
Dafür nochmal herzlichsten Dank.#h

Die beiden geliehenen Ruten vom "Kunden" des Guides (.......denn Coolcat fängt immer seine Maus) und das für mich neuartige Gummiequipment von dir, gehen heute Abend an den Start.

Der 99iger Zander aus dem Wettkampf steht ja noch aus (kleine "Maulmalerei"|supergri). 



> Da haben wir uns aber extrem genau verstanden.



@Det,
wie immer.|supergri


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Shroe,
so ganz falsch haste ja nicht gelegen,ein paar Bisse hattest du ja, wie heisst es gleich,
wer Fehlbisse hat, hat im Prinzip alles richtig gemacht.#6
Was die Ruten betrifft die du diese Woche fischst...
du wirst überrascht sein was die alles können
bis denn und viel Erfolg, schlägst halt nur einmal, dann aber mit 99 cm zu!:vik:


----------



## BeeJay (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Jungs & Mädels, das war ein geniales Wochenende!

Ich habe über die drei Angeltage immer mal wieder ein paar Bilder geknipst, allerdings haben Mad und Rainer die Fische immer so schnell zurückgesetzt, dass es kaum Fangfotos speziell von den Zandern gibt.

Freitag war "Anreisetag", Rainer hatte geladen und um 10 Uhr trafen wir, Mad, Schroe, Ratz und BeeJay (ich natürlich wie immer mit 45 Minuten Verspätung ) in Römerberg ein.
Der Rhein hatte gut Wasser, Fähren fuhren aber noch:




Es folgte ein ausgiebiges Frühstück, die wie immer schon fast ehrfürchtig zelebrierte Begutachtung neuer Blanks von Mad und der direkte Vergleich mit den Eigenschaften von Standard(japan)ruten.
Danach wurde schnell das passende Material eingepackt, der dringend benötigte Regenvollschutz angezogen, Angelkarten besorgt und die Boote klar gemacht. 

Die Rollenverteilung war schnell klar: Mad ("I ruader' koan Meter...") nahm die Rolle des "Staranglers" ein, während Rainer zu unserem Privatguide wurde.
Nach fünf Stunden konstanter, teils heftiger Dauerberegnung klarte was Wetter auf, sodass wir etwas entspannter fischen konnten.




Bedingt durch Hochwasser konnten wir jedoch nur kleinere Hechte bis 55cm in die Boote befördern. Trotz allem war die Stimmung ausgezeichnet, es wurde fleißig mit den Harrisons hantiert. 





Am Samstag kämpfte sich die Sonne durch die Wolken, es wurde deutlich wärmer und die Fische aktiver. Ab und zu von kleinen Gewitterzellen gestreift, blieben wir ansonsten von Regen verschont. Es kamen so ziemlich alle denkbaren Köderarten und Angelmethoden zum Einsatz - Dropshot, Swimbaits, Spinnerbaits, Jigs, Gufis, die unvermeidlichen Castaics, Wobbler und Blech.

Mad griff wie immer wieder zu seinem Lieblingsköder...




Auch an diesem Tag war es wirklich Arbeit, Fische zum Biss zu überreden. Das tat der prima Stimmung aber keinen Abbruch, es wurde sogar noch während der Drills gefachsimpelt...





Sonntag war mit Abstand der beste Angeltag. Wir hatten Freitag und Samstag selbst beim Schleppen keinen Erfolg auf die eher lustlosen wirkenden Großhechte, weshalb wir nun auf das Vertikalfischen umschwenkten. 
Ja, sowas geht auch mit einer Harrison. :q

Die Sache mit dem 99+ Zander im Hinterkopf, waren alle natürlich voll konzentriert bei der Sache, was auch bald mit Bissen belohnt wurde...




@Rainer: das nächste Mal bitte umdrehen... 
Wir drifteten immer wieder über interessante Kanten, Rinnen und Löcher, kam man aber dem Ufer zu nahe, "drohte" der eine oder andere Hecht. Dieser 50er blieb aber Gott sei Dank als einziger hängen. Die Kampfkraft der Fische war aber überdurchschnittlich hoch, keiner der Schuppenträger gab sich so leicht geschlagen...




Rainer war mit Abstand der erfolgreichste Angler an diesem Tag, selbst ich als Quasi-Einheimischer konnte da nicht mithalten. 




Je länger wir fischten, desto besser wurde die ansonsten schon gute Stimmung. Einige Zander traten den "Land- äh, Bootsgang" an. Die meisten davon im Bereich um 55-60cm:




Ich bitte hier zu entschuldigen, dass die Bilder bearbeitet wurden, um die Spots zu schützen. Selektive Entnahme ist leider vor Ort für viele ein Fremdwort. 

Leider musste Mad dann am späten Nachmittag schon die Heimreise antreten, während wir noch ein paar Stündchen weiterfischten. Auf dem Weg zurück zum Bootsliegeplatz wurde noch einmal geschleppt - leider erfolglos.

Wir wollten aber nicht wirklich an die Lustlosigkeit der "guten" Hechte glauben und versuchten es zum Abschluss noch einmal mit der Jerke...




Schroe hatte eine schöne Attacke eines 70ers (?) - leider verschlagen. Da greift man sich instinktiv an den Kopf...




...Shit Happens, aber das ist doch ein ganz klarer Grund bald mal wieder zu kommen, oder?

Danach schlug uns die Mittagshitze in die Flucht und der Wunsch nach einem guten Essen war auch nicht wegzudiskutieren. 


Das Wochenende war trotz Hochwasser, Regen und zeitweiliger Beißunlust der Räuber absolut Spitze und auf jeden Fall mehr als eine Wiederholung wert. Die allabendliche Nachlese der Angeltage beim Essen war auch seeeehr lustig.

Ich möchte mich hiermit ganz herzlich 
bei Rainer für seine Gastfreundschaft und 
perfekte Organisation bedanken. #6​
Ich denke, jeder von uns hat neue, schöne Eindrücke mitgenommen, die Angeltage genossen und viel Spass gehabt. Sicher haben wir nicht die absoluten "Kracher" gefangen, aber speziell der Sonntag war einer der Angeltage, die man sehr lange nicht vergessen wird.

Zum Thema Harrison sage ich (als noch nicht Harrisonbesitzer) jetzt nichts, bevor ich mich in Sachen "interne Info" verplappere. 
Viele Grüße an dieser Stelle an unseren "Starangler" Mad. :q

BeeJay


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Klasse Bericht! Super geschrieben #6, tolle Bilder, und bombig war das ganze ja wohl sowieso.


----------



## J-son (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Sehr schöner Bericht,

klingt nach einer Menge Fun!!
Ich muss zwar zugeben dass ich lieber gelesen hätte "Mad musste zuhause bleiben um Ruten zu bauen", aber ein wenig Abwechslung sei auch ihm gegönnt...:q

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## schroe (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Jau BeeJay,
klasse Bericht und schöne Fotos.#6

Der instinktive Griff an den Kopf, war bestimmt meine Reaktion auf meinen diletantischen Wurf mit Rainers Combo.
Hochkonzentriert ausgeholt, durchgezogen, Backlash, Fullstop und Rainers Piketime "Flash" strebte seiner Unabhängigkeit entgegen.#q
Tja,...........so grobe Patzer kann nichtmal die DC7 ausgleichen (peinlich).




> *Ich möchte mich hiermit ganz herzlich bei Rainer für seine
> Gastfreundschaft und perfekte Organisation bedanken.#6*



Das möchten wir (Ratz und ich) nochmal *ganz fett *unterstreichen. 

War ein echter Spass.#6


----------



## Margaux (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Schöner Bericht und tolle Bilder!! 

Und Glückwusch noch dazu, daß es geklappt hat, daß sich mal ein paar Harrison-Fans und sogar einschließlich Robert getroffen haben!!

Ich verabschiede mich jetzt erstmal in den Urlaub.

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## schroe (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Und Glückwusch noch dazu, daß es geklappt hat



Ja,.....
dass möchte ich noch ergänzen.

Ich habe dort AB-Freundschaften endlich mal pers. kennengelernt, denen ich jederzeit blind vertrauen würde (Motto: Ein "Mann", ein Wort).#6

Keine "Schnacker".

@Margaux,
dir einen schönen, erholsamen und erfolgreichen Urlaub.#6


----------



## BeeJay (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



J-son schrieb:


> Ich muss zwar zugeben dass ich lieber gelesen hätte "Mad musste zuhause bleiben um Ruten zu bauen"


Besser Mad entspannt sich auch einmal beim Fischen, bevor er euch bedingt durch Überarbeitung und chronischer Müdigkeit aus Versehen rosa Ringwicklungen verpasst... :q


Margaux schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht und tolle Bilder!!


Dankeschön... |supergri


Margaux schrieb:


> Ich verabschiede mich jetzt erstmal in den Urlaub.


Schönen, erholsamen Urlaub und digge Fische... 


BeeJay


----------



## Margaux (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> Ich habe dort AB-Freundschaften endlich mal pers. kennengelernt, denen ich jederzeit blind vertrauen würde (Motto: Ein "Mann", ein Wort).#6
> 
> Keine "Schnacker".
> 
> ...


 
@Schroe
Schön, daß Du das auch so siehst...#6

... und vielen Dank für die Urlaubswünsche. Meine Harrisons sind schon verpackt und mindestens genauso ungeduldig wie ich.
Samstag geht' s zur ersten Mal auf den Fjord :vik:. Wobei es kein reiner Angelurlaub wird, schließlich gibt es in Norwegen und Schweden auch viel zu besichtigen und zu erwandern... 

Grüße #h,
Margaux


----------



## Ratz (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ BeeJay
Die Mühe die Du Dir sicherlich mit dem Bericht gegeben hast, hat sich 100%ig gelohnt. Echt toll gemacht #6


Auch wenn Stefan sich schon in unser beider Namen bei Rainer bedankt hat, möchte ich dieses hiermit auch nochmal tun.


@Rainer
Alles war super!  Die Planung war klasse (uns hat es an nichts gefehlt).:vik:

Vielen lieben Dank für alles 

Viele Grüße, Ratz


----------



## NorbertF (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Danke auch von mir für den Bericht. Da sind preisverdächtige Fotos dabei.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> schließlich gibt es in Norwegen und Schweden auch viel zu besichtigen und zu erwandern...



waaaaaaaaaas? NENE, 24h durchangeln:m:m:m:m:m gut, mit family nicht machbar denke ich mal. aber ich setze das auch so in meinem ehevertrag fest: ICH HABE DAS RECHT 2 WOCHEN IM JAHR MIT BIRGER ALLEINE ANGELN ZU GEHEN EGAL WOHIN EGAL ZU WELCHEM PREIS:q:q:q wenn nicht muss sie mir pro nicht stattgefundene angelreise ein halbes jahr lang jeden wunsch von den augen ablesen.

in diesem sinne: dickes petri für deinen entspannten norwegentrip, wird bestimmt super!!!!!#hson paar dickdorsche und seelachse könnte meine 75er auch mal vertragen hat sie mir geflüstert...


----------



## don_king (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Super Bericht und tolle Bilder!

Ich hab diese Woche mal bei Mad angefragt wegen den besagten Twitching-Blanks und würde gerne noch ein bisschen mehr darüber in Erfahrung bringen.
Gebt doch mal eure Eindrücke von den Blanks zum besten, insbesondere der Vergleich mit anderen Ruten |wavey:

Gruss Stefan


----------



## marlin2304 (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Bei so einem Angelbericht kann man neidisch werden.

Super gemacht!!!!

Gruß Kai


----------



## rainer1962 (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Beejay
danke für den tollen Bericht und nicht nur euch hat es Spaß gemacht #6
das nächste Treffen kommt garantiert noch in 2007 und dann ist Shroe mal dran sonst zieht ihm Ratz noch uneinholbar fort:q. 
Das viele Lob für mich hier in aller Öffentlichkeit ist mir schon etwas |peinlich letztendlich habt ihr nur bekommen was ihr verdient denn ihr seid klasse Gäste|wavey:

Margeaux....
schönen Urlaub und wann immer du dort fischst setze mal ein paar Marken für den Wettkampf Fred...viel Erfolg, vor allem aber Spass#6


----------



## mad (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



don_king schrieb:


> ....Ich hab diese Woche mal bei Mad angefragt wegen den besagten Twitching-Blanks und würde gerne noch ein bisschen mehr darüber in Erfahrung bringen.
> Gebt doch mal eure Eindrücke von den Blanks zum besten, insbesondere der Vergleich mit anderen Ruten |wavey:
> Gruss Stefan



servus,

die twitchblanks von mir waren noch so neu das nur ein vergleich im trocknen statt fand, keine aufgebaute rute von mir.



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Das viele Lob für mich hier in aller Öffentlichkeit ist mir schon etwas |peinlich letztendlich habt ihr nur bekommen was ihr verdient denn ihr seid klasse Gäste|wavey:



ja rainer war echt klasse und vielen dank das ich bei dir im boot war.#6
das mit den rudern kannst ja jetzt noch üben, denn wenn ich wieder dabei bin sitze ich wieder in deinen boot und du mußt rudern!!!!|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

beejay,#h

super bericht und schöne bilder.#6

ich selber fischte an den wochenende nur meine harrison vhf 2,30m 5-30gr. 
die rute liebe ich langsam, hab sogar die 15er castaic damit geworfen und auch beim schleppen eingesetzt.:l

jetzt gehts natürlich wieder voll mit bauen weiter, da schroe seit dem wochenende meine letzten ruten hat zum testen.


----------



## schroe (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> das mit den rudern kannst ja jetzt noch üben, denn wenn ich wieder dabei bin sitze ich wieder in deinen boot und du mußt rudern!!!!



Nejnej Mad,
du kommst mit BeeJay ins gleiche Boot. Und zwar in jenes, welches die drei Tage über ungenutzt blieb.
Nach den 5 Km Rudern zurück zum Anleger am letzten Tag, hat er nämlich eine heimliche und "kochende" Leidenschaft für dieses Rudergerät entwickelt. 
Er lässt sich den Antrieb sicher nicht mehr aus der Hand nehmen (ist eine persönliche Sache zwischen ihm und diesem Schwimmgerät|supergri).
#r#r#r:m

Ich rudere den Guide umher, der hat sich´s nach dem letzten "Kunden" gründlich verdient.

In diesem Sinne: *"Pull"* |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> ich selber fischte an den wochenende nur meine harrison vhf 2,30m 5-30gr.
> die rute liebe ich langsam, hab sogar die 15er castaic damit geworfen und auch beim schleppen eingesetzt.:l


Sag bloß, die ist noch straffer als die 9' und 10'6" ?
Der Köder und Einsatz hört sich ja nicht nach nur 30g an.


----------



## BeeJay (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> ich selber fischte an den wochenende nur meine harrison vhf 2,30m 5-30gr.


An dem Rütchen wäre ich durchaus interessiert... :vik:


schroe schrieb:


> Nach den 5 Km Rudern zurück zum Anleger am letzten Tag, hat er nämlich eine heimliche und "kochende" Leidenschaft für dieses Rudergerät entwickelt.
> #r :m


Boot Nr.3 ruderte sich ja auch wirklich wie eine überdimensionale Reisschüssel. :q
Kein Vergleich zu den anderen beiden, die waren erste Sahne! 
Aber ich hatte weder a) Blasen an den Pfoten noch b) Muskelkater am Tag drauf. Insofern keine Folgeschäden, weder körperlich noch seelisch. :m


schroe schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne: *"Pull"* |supergri|supergri|supergri


Aye, Aye, Captain! *g*

BeeJay


----------



## sa-s (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

danke,

schöner bericht,
schöne fotos,
schönes gewässer,

und interessante einsichten, haha, auf einem photo könnte man glatt meinen reiner und mad sind twins.

gottlob, dass bei solch geballter harrisonpräsenz und know how die marken  im wettkampfthread nicht schon zu hoch geschraubt wurden. da hat vielleicht ein novize auch noch ne kleine chance, mitzumischen.

in meinem fall halte ich es mit den dümmsten bauern und ....

guten abend

sepp


----------



## Ratz (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@rainer


> dann ist Shroe mal dran sonst zieht ihm Ratz noch uneinholbar fort:q.


 
Wieso? 
In solchen Fällen ist er doch immer (unfreiwilliger) Gentleman. |engel:

Viele Grüße, Ratz


----------



## marlin2304 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin, moin,
kennt jemand diesen Blank ? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/HARRISON-CAT-SPI...ryZ56731QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Eine VHF 2,75 m Länge und ein Wg -150Gr, kann das sein?

Gruß Kai


----------



## mad (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



marlin2304 schrieb:


> Moin, moin,
> kennt jemand diesen Blank ?
> ...................
> Eine VHF 2,75 m Länge und ein Wg -150Gr, kann das sein?
> ...



servus kai,

hab diesen blank schon lange zuhaus, von harrison bekommen zum testen.
ist kein VHF blank.#h
für mich zum spinnfischen nicht brauchbar, liegt wieder leicht in der liga von der vt-150gr.
der blank verträgt aber leicht 180gr wurfgewicht.
ich laß mir gerade diesen blank auf meine wünsche ändern zum wallerspinnfischen ab 2m+.#6


----------



## DozeyDragoN (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi,

mag mir jemand mal das exakte Köderspektrum der VHF bis 45gr. bei den Längen 8' und 9' wiedergeben? Wie siehts mit der Straffheit bei den beiden Längen im Vergleich aus?

Dank Euch, DD


----------



## don_king (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Servus,

ich kann dir nur zur 8' was sagen, das optimale Köderspektrum liegt meiner Meinung nach bei 8-12cm Gufis mit ca. 10-20g Bleikopf (10cm mit 14g ist absolut perfekt).

Allgemein kann man sagen dass eine kürzere VHF eher eine durchgehende Aktion mit sehr harter Spitze aufweist, während eine längere Rute eher Spitzenbetont mit deutlich stärkerem Handteil ist.

Gruss Stefan


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



don_king schrieb:


> Allgemein kann man sagen dass eine kürzere VHF eher eine durchgehende Aktion mit sehr harter Spitze aufweist, während eine längere Rute eher Spitzenbetont mit deutlich stärkerem Handteil ist.


Wenn das so stimmt - habe ich bisher erst an wenigen Exemplaren am Blank und ohne praktisches Fischen testen können, dann:

- Ist das eine richtig gute Beschreibung. #6
- Ist es ein spürbarer Unterschied.
- Muß man schon immer die Länge bei einer Beurteilung dazu angeben.
- Ist es klar, wieso ich die langen (mehr) liebe. :m


----------



## don_king (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Das ist halt alles relativ, was ich damit sagen will ist das ein kürzerer VHF-Blank nicht einfach die Maßstabsgetreue Kopie der Biegekurve eines längeren Blanks aufweist, sondern deutlich abweicht.


----------



## schroe (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi DD,
für die 9" kann man das Köderspektrum mit den Angaben vom Don gleich setzen.

Auch die 9" zeigt sich in der Spitze schnell und straff, während das Handteil noch gut abfedert.
Die 75iger 9" wird im Handteil dann schon deutlich kraftvoller.

IMHO ist die 45iger *die* Gufirute fürs Stillwasser im 10cm Gummibereich. 
Meine bevorzugte Köderklasse ist der PB E- u. F-Fisch mit 7-14gr.
18gr + 4,5" Saltshaker sind auch noch drin.

Eine Gummialternative zur 45iger in 9" sehe ich am mir bekannten Markt keine (vergiss Aspire und Co.)

P.S.: Aspire u. Co sind in der Klasse auch schön und brauchbar, aber ........


----------



## schroe (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Vielleicht noch eine Empfehlung, natürlich resultierend aus meiner pers. Vorliebe beim Gufiangeln.

22mm Korkgriff, durchgehend einstegig beringt und keinen RedArc Klotz dran (2500er Tp o. ähnliches).
Dann ist´s ein filigranes Energiebündel, mit der die Gummipräsentation zum spielerischen Erlebnis wird.


----------



## don_king (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> *22mm Korkgriff*, durchgehend einstegig beringt und keinen RedArc Klotz dran (2500er Tp o. ähnliches).



Bei der Beringung (noch besser: Concept Guides) und Rolle stimme ich 100% mit dir überein aber mir kommt kein Griff unter 28mm mehr an ne selbstgebaute Rute!

Aber das ist ja das tolle an einer Handgebauten, jeder so wie er mag #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Dann lieg ich mit vorzugsweise 27mm Korkgriff, aber auch 20er FujiRH knapp darunter. 
Einbeinberingt natürlich auch, aber nicht total, die untersten beiden immer 2-Bein, Bootsangeln dankt es.

Und dazu einen kleinen "Klotz" dran :q, das macht aber nix, alles eine Nr. kräftiger halt.


----------



## profifischer (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo
Ich wollte nur sagen das ich auch bald eine Rute vom mad haben werde. Dem Geburtstag sei Dank.

@mad
könnte ich mal zu dir kommen und den Twitch-Blank anschaun.
mfg Manuel


----------



## rainer1962 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ein Traum????????
gegen 2 Uhr bin ich wach geworden, habe mich dann im Bett herumgewälzt und konnte einfach nicht mehr einschlafen. Was machen????? Verflixt und zugenäht bin doch eigentlich sehr müde. Naja, erst mal aufs Klo und dann mal die Wetterlage gechekt....hmmm......regnet nicht,.... ist aber windig.....ach schei.....drauf........angezogen,.... in den Angelkeller, die 45er VHF geschnappt, vorher die Gürteltasche, die ich von Shroe und Ratz geschenkt bekommen habe (danke nochmal) mit Wobbler und Gummis aufmunitioniert, eine Lampe und den Rest was man so braucht eingepackt und dann losgezogen......
irgendwann habe ich den Rhein erreicht,..... über die glitschigen Steinpackungen gestolpert,....... zwischendrin geflucht, weils zu regnen anfing....wärste nur im Bett geblieben....wie blöde musst man eigentlich sein, mitten in der Nacht hier rumzueiern,.... endlich Regen hört auf und der Angelplatz ist erreicht......Mist Wasser ist wieder gestiegen, .......keine Stiefel an....also Socken und Hose aus, mit Turnschuhen ins Wasser gestellt.....hmmm.....nimm mal nen Wobbler.....bis 4 Uhr den Wobbler an der Steinpackung entlang gezogen....nix....gar nix.....jetzt....Anhieb und........Schei.......Steinpackung, was jetzt....lösen ging nicht,.... also ab dafür ein Wobbler weniger in der Kiste....neu montiert und auf Gummi umgesattelt, da der Löseversuch nicht gerade leise war....jetzt versuche ich es mal weiter draussen.....also Gummi rausgepfeffert richtung Kiesbank....ja habe die Kiesbank "getroffen".....mittlerweile war es 4 Uhr 30.....ein Schlag fährt mir von der Hand in die Zehenspitzen......der ersehnte Biss....Anhieb....Kopfstösse......ein guter denk ich noch, oder irgendwo eingehakt.......menno was ein Brocken....wie und vor allem an welcher Stelle soll ich denn den per Hand anlanden?????
lange Rede kurzer Sinn...
der erste um 4 Uhr 30....
http://www.tschornije.de/pics/angelboard/zander11a.jpg

der zweite ebenfalls auf Gummi 6 Uhr 30...

http://www.tschornije.de/pics/angelboard/zander21.jpg

die Größe verrate ich aber nicht  Robert kennt sie aber.....

und nein sie wurden NICHT released, sie wurden auch nicht filletiert, die lassen wir uns an meinem 45igsten mit der ganzen Familie incl. Uropa und Uroma, als Vorspeise schmecken. #6


----------



## Cloud (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

schöner Zander aber bisschen übertriebene Bildgrösse |kopfkrat

edit: und schon is das bild weg |kopfkrat


----------



## rainer1962 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ja ich versuche gerade das einzustellen...


----------



## BeeJay (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Sauber Rainer! #6


----------



## erich17 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Reiner,

die hatten doch beide über 80 - da bin ich mir sicher - wenn nicht bust du zu klein !!!:q:q:q

Wann fängt man denn schon 2 Zander über 80 an einem Frühmorgen ??

Also - herzlichstes Petri Heil.


Erich17


----------



## herrm (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

zwei schöne fische#6
da hat sich das aufstehen gelohnt.
petri


----------



## NorbertF (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

tolle Fische, Petri!


----------



## rainer1962 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



erich17 schrieb:


> Reiner,
> 
> die hatten doch beide über 80 - da bin ich mir sicher - wenn nicht bust du zu klein !!!:q:q:q
> 
> ...


 
ich bin NICHT zu klein (175cm) :q die pics sind nicht gerade Vorteilhaft für die Fische der "kleine" war 82 der große |kopfkrat
wers als erster errät bekommt ein Reefrunner Dr. Dreadful#6


----------



## NorbertF (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Na dann tippe ich mal auf 89 Zentimeter bei dem grösseren.


----------



## bolli (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Petri, geiler Doppelschlag !

Ich tippe den größeren auf *86*

Stimmts? :q


----------



## Living Dead (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

87cm !#h


----------



## schroe (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Rainer,
herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den beiden Kapitalen Zandern.#6
An dem ReefRunner-Wettbewerb nehme ich jetzt mal nicht teil.|supergri


----------



## Huchenfreak (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Petri Heil! Das nennt man dann wohl eine Sternstunde!
Mein Tip 89cm


----------



## avoelkl (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Mein Tipp ist die *90 cm*

Super Fang, von sowas kann ich bei uns am Gewässer nur träumen.

Grüße
Andi


----------



## Cloud (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

wie bereits gesagt schöne fische...
mein Tipp: 88 cm


----------



## rainer1962 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

bisher stimmt noch nichts


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich tipp mal 92!

Petri zu den beiden! #6

Wo hast Du eigentlich meine Mütze her? war doch vor 2 Tagen noch im Auto. |kopfkrat


----------



## sp!nner (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

93cm Prachtzander...Petri zu den Fischen :m

Lese hier schon ne Weile mit und sehe ihr seit sher begeistert von diesen Harrison Ruten...werden mit Aspire und anderen hochwertigen Ruten verglichen |rolleyes 

In welchem Preisbereich liegt denn so eine Rute z.B. in 2,70m mit etwa 80g WG ?? 
Möchte mir n straffes Stöckchen anschaffen zum guFieren und wobbeln am Neckar/Rhein.
Gibts da irgendwo Beispiele für Rutenaufbau mit Preise und Einsatzbereiche??


----------



## rainer1962 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Bingo Det :vik:92 cm stimmt haargenau#6
pn mr zur Vorsicht nochmal deine Adresse, hab sie zwar noch irgendwo, weiß aber nicht mehr genau wo.


----------



## fishingchamp (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

85 oder 91 cm...

geile fische alle male...

MFG
felix


----------



## rainer1962 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@spinner

frage einfach mal MAD, der gibt dir Auskunft


----------



## marlin2304 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Rainer,
super schöne Fische, wünschte ich würde an meinem Hausgewässer einmal so ein Zander fangen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## hechtangler_tom (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> und wer in richtung twitchruten, vertikal, drop-shot usw mal was sucht oder braucht, habe ich vor paar tagen meine neuen blanks bekommen.#h
> 
> mehr info gibt es die nächsten tage dann auf meiner seite.


 
Gibt es schon die ersten Tests hierzu?


----------



## moped (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Gibt es schon die ersten Tests hierzu?


 
Servus,

ich würd gern, aber ich muß mich noch einige Tage gedulden und will den armen Robert nicht täglich mit meinen Anrufen nerven! Aber da ich grad dabei bin..... ab heut hab ich Urlaub! Ich hätt grad nix anderes vor als mit neuen Ruten zu fischen|supergri|supergri|supergri!

Bussi an Robert (mach hinne),

Jürgen


----------



## Pikepauly (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Das warten lohnt sich auf jeden Fall!
Rainer auch von mir dickes Petri!


----------



## moped (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Pikepauly,

Du hast leicht reden, mit der 75er (stimmt doch, oder!?) am Start kann man es erst mal gut aushalten, aber auf diese Rute warte ich ja auch noch! Ich bin schon so gierig, ich mag den alten Schrott gar nicht mehr fischen!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Pikepauly (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ja die 75 er 2,70 mtr. 
Leider hat mir meine Freundin verboten den Harrison Rutenpark auszuweiten!!!

Gruss
Gerrit


----------



## moped (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Zeig wer der Herr im Hause ist..........oder bestell ganz heimlich wie ich|supergri, die Frau kann doch eh die Ruten nicht unterscheiden, wenigstens meine nicht:m!


----------



## NorbertF (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



moped schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich würd gern, aber ich muß mich noch einige Tage gedulden und will den armen Robert nicht täglich mit meinen Anrufen nerven! Aber da ich grad dabei bin..... ab heut hab ich Urlaub! Ich hätt grad nix anderes vor als mit neuen Ruten zu fischen|supergri|supergri|supergri!
> 
> ...



hmm wie lange wartest schon? Bei mir sinds grad 2 Monate geworden. Ich glaub ich dürfte auch bald mal dran sein.


----------



## Ratz (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@rainer

Auch von mir meinen herzlichsten Glückwunsch zu den zwei dicken Brocken.
 #r

Viele Grüße, Rabea


----------



## moped (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> hmm wie lange wartest schon? Bei mir sinds grad 2 Monate geworden. Ich glaub ich dürfte auch bald mal dran sein.


 
Hi Norbert,

wo ich Dich grad endlich mal direkt ansprech....Geeeiiiiiiles Belly hast da am Start! Glückwunsch zum BB, auch zu dem coolen Avatar, das macht schon was her! Leider sind die bei uns nicht erlaubt, sonst würd mich das schon auch stark jucken!!!!

Und jetzt leider zur negativen Nachricht.....ich warte ca. 3 Monate, es könnte noch etwas dauern!
Wobei die Twitch-Blanks lang nicht lieferbar waren, also weiß ich nicht wie lange ich und Börnie schon in der Reihe stehen!?????

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## rainer1962 (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Ratz.
danke Dir heute ist mir einer ausgestiegen der ein ähnliches Kaliber hatte.
Dein Bettchen ist gebucht ich hoffe es klappt:q

was sind schon 2 Monate die ihr auf ne Rute wartet, warte auf meine teilweise ein Jahr|evil: #q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> was sind schon 2 Monate die ihr auf ne Rute wartet, warte auf meine teilweise ein Jahr|evil: #q


Jaja, irgendwie ein harter Preis, den man da zahlt. :g


----------



## mad (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962;1634302 
was sind schon 2 Monate die ihr auf ne Rute wartet schrieb:


> dafür bekommst du aber immer was ganz besonders und sicher auch einmalig.#6
> 
> sorry auch an alle,
> 
> weiß das ich zur zeit ein bisschen hinten dran bin. die letzte zeit war beruflich und auch privat recht viel los.


----------



## NorbertF (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ist schon in Ordnung. Gut Ding will Weile haben 
Wenn sie zu meinem Boddenausflug da ist, dann bin ich schon glücklich. Wenn nicht ists auch recht.
Termin sag ich dir jetzt nicht, will keinen Druck aufbaun 

@moped: danke


----------



## rainer1962 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Leutz,
heute war ich mal wieder unterwegs :vik:

ein 90iger#6


----------



## marlin2304 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Rainer,
zwei super schöne Zander!!!!

Gruß Kai


----------



## Living Dead (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Sieht fast nach dem gleichen aus ; )

Petrie!


----------



## rainer1962 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ist "nur" einer :q (90iger) gefangen mit der VHF 75iger


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Bingo Det :vik:92 cm stimmt haargenau#6


wunderbaren Price received! :m so macht raten Spaß, sollte Schule machen! :q

und Petri zu dem neuen Dicken! #6 
scheint ja ein Nest zu sein.


----------



## The Driver (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hallo,

harrison bietet auch eine matchrute an mit schieberollenhalter. wer kann mir hier in deutschland ein solches teil besorgen, und zu welchem preis?


----------



## sa-s (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz,
> heute war ich mal wieder unterwegs :vik:
> 
> ein 90iger#6




RESPEKT!

dickes petri auch weiterhin, willst dir wohl noch ne vhf "verdienen"?

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## rainer1962 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sa-s schrieb:


> RESPEKT!
> 
> dickes petri auch weiterhin, willst dir wohl noch ne vhf "verdienen"?
> 
> ...


 
schön wärs...aber nicht nur wegen der VHF somndern wgen dem Fisch#6


----------



## rainer1962 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> und Petri zu dem neuen Dicken! #6
> scheint ja ein Nest zu sein.


 

nix  Nest sondern verschiedene Stellen, habe auch lange genug die letzten Jahre das Wasser beobachtet und vor allem meine Schlussfolgerungen gezogen#h


----------



## The Driver (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hallo? ihr spezis! ihr wisst doch bestimmt wo ihr eure blanks und ruten gekauft habt, oder?


----------



## Bernhard* (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



The Driver schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> harrison bietet auch eine matchrute an mit schieberollenhalter. wer kann mir hier in deutschland ein solches teil besorgen, und zu welchem preis?





The Driver schrieb:


> hallo? ihr spezis! ihr wisst doch bestimmt wo ihr eure blanks und ruten gekauft habt, oder?



Tja, vielleicht treiben sich im "Raubfisch-Forum" nicht so viele Matchangler rum, die sich dafür auch noch ne Harrison leisten. Wenns von Harrison Matchruten-Blanks gibt, dann kann der MAD die sicher besorgen (PN?) - auf Lager hat er sowas sicher nicht.... ich glaub, der weis garnicht was ne Match-Rute ist... |supergri|supergri


----------



## Hooked (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

:q:q:q


----------



## The Driver (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

haha.... ja hier treiben sich vielleicht nicht so viele match angler rum, aber es gibt hier einen harrison blank thread....also dachte ich hier wüssten die leute bescheid über bezugsadressen usw. ....


----------



## Hooked (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ja, wissen hier schon einige. War ja nicht über Dich der Lacher!
War wegen burns Spruch über Mad!!
Machs am besten so wie es burn geschrieben hat.
Einfach "Mad" fragen.(PN)
Guck einfach mal ein paar der letzten Seiten in diesem Thread durch, dann weisst Du auch wer gemeint ist.
Petri...


----------



## erich17 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Grosses Petri Heil von meiner Seite aus Rainer.

Ein 90er Zander ist für mich persönlich so eine Art "Schallmauer". Ich vergleiche einen 90er Zander immer mit einem Hecht der die Grösse von 1,10m  hat .

Andere sehen das vielleicht anders - für mich ist ein 90er Zander einer von den richtig Kapitalen !!!

Deshalb nochmals herzlichsten Glückwunsch zu dem Zander.

Erich17


----------



## NorbertF (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Andere sehen das vielleicht anders - für mich ist ein 90er Zander einer von den richtig Kapitalen !!!



Für mich auch. Und ein absoluter Glückstag wenn ich so einen erwische, den fange ich nachts im Traum noch wochenlang danach.
Gleich 3 in so kurzer Zeit ist HAMMER°!


----------



## schroe (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Sauber Rainer!#6

Ich habe eure Bedingungen ja nun kennengelernt und zur selben Zeit, am selben Ort, mit nahezu identischen Ködern, direkt neben dir ´ne saubere Nullnummer hingelegt, währenddessen du schon den 6. Zander drilltest.:c

BeeJay räumte in der selben Zeit zwei ab, Ratz und Robert jeweils einen (wenn ich recht erinner).

Nächstes mal werde ich deine ausgefeilte Präsentationstechnik im Makromodus abfilmen und mir das Material jeden Abend über die Flimmerkiste "reintun", ..............bis ich´s endlich auch beherrsche.|supergri

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum erneuten ü90iger.

Ich schließe mich der Meinung meiner Vorposter natürlich an.
90cm für einen Zander, ist eine durchbrochene Schallmauer.,#6


----------



## Hooked (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Das mit der Schallmauer stimmt! 
Der dickste Zander bei dem ich  beim Fang dabei war, hatte 88cm und der war schon ein dicker Klopper!

Also von mir auch nochmal dickes Petri...


----------



## J-son (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin,

im "Günstig kaufen & Tips"-Forum läuft grad' eine Diskussion bezüglich der Verdichtungsgrade von Carbon (IM7, IM8, etc.), was mich zu der Überlegung brachte: *welche Art von Carbon steckt in den Harrison-Blanks?*
Hab' ganz artig den Thread gelesen und auf der Harrison-Site nachgesehen, hab' aber nix gefunden.

THX:
J@Y


----------



## Pikepauly (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@J-Son
Ich glaube diese Art von Werbung haben die besseren Hersteller einfach nicht nötig. Habe jedenfalls auf einer Shimano, Harrison, Sportex, Major- Craft usw. sowas noch nie gelesen.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## J-son (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @J-Son
> Ich glaube diese Art von Werbung haben die besseren Hersteller einfach nicht nötig. Habe jedenfalls auf einer Shimano, Harrison, Sportex, Major- Craft usw. sowas noch nie gelesen.
> 
> Gruss
> ...



Hi Gerrit,

um die Werbung geht's mir ja gar nicht, aber ich schätze das auch die hochwertigen/-preisigen Ruten nach einem bestimmten Verfahren hergestellt werden, dass dem der stark beworbenen Ruten sehr ähnlich ist...
wenn ich also mit meiner Harrison voll zufrieden bin und weiss dass es ein (nurmalangenommen) IM9-Carbon ist, habe ich die Möglichkeit auch bei weniger teuren Ruten erstmal eine grobe Selektion des Marktes durchzuführen, um vielleicht auf wenigstens ähnliche Eigenschaften bei anderen Ruten zu stossen.
Das erspart vielleicht eine Menge Zeit und Grabbelei an fremdem Material, und lässt (so es denn möglich ist) auch kompetente Ratschläge für andere zu...

GRZ:
J@Y

PS: ich hätte schwören können dass es auf meinen Shimano-Ruten draufsteht, aber ich bin eben extra rausgerannt um nachzusehen...steht tatsächlich nix drauf! Aber auf der HP sind die Carbon-Typen angegeben.


----------



## Hooked (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo! 
Ich "glaube" das z.B. in den Vhf-Blanks extrem hochmodulierte Kohlefaser verarbeitet ist, welche man mit IM7 u. IM8 wohl nicht vergleichen kann. Weitere Äusserungen spare ich mir wie immer, da ich bisher (leider) noch keine gefischt habe. 
Da wirst Du wohl warten müssen bis sich einer von den erfahrenen Leuten meldet. 

...oder bis ich meine Harrison habe und ich alle Zielfische in kapitaler Größe gefangen habe!!! :m

Zu dem Thema würde ich aber gern auch noch näheres erfahren!!!
Danke...


----------



## J-son (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@hooked:

also gehst Du von HM-Carbon aus?
Hoffentlich kann Mad das bei Gelegenheit aufklären...

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## BeeJay (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



J-son schrieb:


> Hab' ganz artig den Thread gelesen und auf der Harrison-Site nachgesehen, hab' aber nix gefunden.


Ist das nicht klar warum?
Das wäre genauso, als würdest du auf der Homepage eines Formel1 Rennstalles nach Infos suchen, mit welchen Maßnahmen die Jungs es schaffen, eine Sekunde schneller als ihre Konkurrenz zu sein. 

Oftmals stecken Jahre der Entwicklung hinter spezielle Rutenblanks, oftmals muss sehr lange an der Beschaffenheit der Faser und dem Herstellungsprozess "herumgetüftelt" werden, bis ein entsprechendes Ergebnis in Form einer zu einem Blank verarbeitbaren Kohlefasermatte auf dem Tisch liegt. Das legt sicher keiner offen...
Diese Materialien bekommen dann entsprechende Namen bzw. Kürzel, damit es bei der Bestellung einer Matte aus dem entsprechenden Kohlefasermaterial keine Verwechslungen gibt. 

Die Begriffe "IM"+Zahl sind mir als Kürzel der Firma "Hexcel" bekannt, die höchste mir bekannte Bezeichung ist "IM9" - Liste gibt's hier. Mag sein, dass es mittlerweile "IM10" gibt, das entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Zumindest ist dieser "IM+Nummer"-Quatsch kein Standard oder so etwas. :q

IM steht dabei für "intermediate modulus" HM wäre "high modulus". Es ist zwar etwas schlampig erklärt, aber zieht euch hier mal den 4. Post rein.

BeeJay


----------



## Pikepauly (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Sehr interessant Dein Link!

Vor allem mal zu sehen, wozu G. Loomis in der Lage ist.

Da können die Balzer,Spro, Exori alle mal neidisch gucken " Wo der Hammer hängt".

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Hooked (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ok, danke! Ist ja schonmal sehr aufschlussreich.
Das höchste was ich an IM gesehen habe ist IM12. 
Ich meine bei Balzer. Das waren aber keine Spinnruten. Bei Spinnruten war es max. IM10 meine ich, aber auch Balzer       ("Natural Power Spin" oder so).  Naja, aber danach kann man dann wohl auch nicht unbedingt gehen.
Jedenfalls muß ich bald unbedingt mal eine oder zwei Probefischen, sonst kaufe ich eine Katze ( welche schon mit dem Kopf raus schaut ) im Sack.|kopfkrat Oder so ähnlich.

Naja, laut der Erfahrungs-und Testberichten passt zumindest das Verhalten und die Aktion schonmal.
Nur das Budget leider mal wieder nicht!!!
(Studiengebühren sind was für´n Ar...!!!)


----------



## BeeJay (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Aber Vorsicht - es bedeutet nicht, dass es exakt "dieses" Material in den entsprechenden Blanks verwendet wurde. 
Man sollte die Liste eher als eine Art "Kategorisierung" verstehen, zum "Einordnen" sozusagen. #6

Der Herstellungsprozess des Blanks hat natürlich auch einen signifikanten Einfluss auf die Qualität. Würden wir Sportex und Loomis die gleichen KF-Matten zur Produktion eines Blanks geben, ich würde auf alle Fälle den von Loomis hergestellten kaufen. :q

Reine Angaben über das verwendete Material sind nur bedingt aussagekräftig und verwirren im Zweifel mehr, als sie helfen. 



Hooked schrieb:


> Das höchste was ich an IM gesehen habe ist IM12.
> Ich meine bei Balzer. Das waren aber keine Spinnruten. Bei Spinnruten war es max. IM10 meine ich, aber auch Balzer...


Ganz ehrlich? Ich halte von Balzer absolut nichts, die Glanzzeiten dieser Firma sind schon lange vorbei.

BeeJay


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Die IM-Angabe ist ein Marketinginstrument. Mehr nicht. VHFs, Kevspins und andere sind Compositeblanks aus verschiedenen Materialien z.B. mit Kevlar oder Aramid. Da ist die IM Zahl relativ wurscht, weil sie nix über die Blankqualtäten aussagt. Das tut sie bei den Mitbewerbern auch nicht, aber ist doch klasse, wenn man selber IM10 hat und der dusselige Kumpel nur IM8. Frei nach dem Motto, meiner ist härter und hart ist gut, zumindest hat es einer draufgeschrieben.


Man schaue mal bei Batson oder Rainshadow in die Angebote da gibt es keine so hohen IM-Zahlen, obwohl die doch Blanks entwickeln, die anderen aber nur umlabeln.  Erstaunlich oder? Können die das nicht so gut wie SPRO? Lol.

Uli


----------



## schroe (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Mag sein, dass es mittlerweile "IM10" gibt, das entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.


@BeeJay
Loomis IM (römisch X)? Loomis bezeichnete die älteren Modelle IM7, IM6.... (die kannst du bei nächster Gelegenheit direkt mal vergleichend probieren)
Megabass HI 10X?

@Hooked
Es gibt auch teure Hi8X (MB orochis z.B.) und noch teurere Glasstecken. Bambus ist auch nicht immer billig (splitcane z.B."Brunner")

Der Zweck rechtfertigt die Wahl und damit auch den Preis. Nicht das IM.

@Sundvogel,
klär die bei Loomis mal richtig auf, damit das bei denen was wird. )))
Gebe dir aber recht. Was die Powerpoolrutenhersteller auf ihre Ruten pinseln, dass ist vollkommen Latte.


----------



## marlin2304 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Kohlefaser-Blanks werden mit Klassen in IM unterteilt.
Je höher die IM-Zahl, desto stärker werden die Gewebematten mit dem Kleber gepresst, umso dünner und leichter sind die Blanks.

Gruß Marlin


----------



## schroe (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Jepp.

Und wer im Zusammenhang mit einer Rute T800 liest,.........
findet hier etwas |supergri

Falls der Link nicht läuft: www.torayusa.com/cfa/intermediatemodulus.html

oder: torayusa.com/cfa/product.html

Natürlich alles reine "Marketinginstrumente".#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Die IM-Angabe ist ein Marketinginstrument. Mehr nicht. VHFs, Kevspins und andere sind Compositeblanks aus verschiedenen Materialien z.B. mit Kevlar oder Aramid. Da ist die IM Zahl relativ wurscht, weil sie nix über die Blankqualtäten aussagt. Das tut sie bei den Mitbewerbern auch nicht, aber ist doch klasse, wenn man selber IM10 hat und der dusselige Kumpel nur IM8. Frei nach dem Motto, *meiner ist härter und hart ist gut, zumindest hat es einer draufgeschrieben.*
> 
> 
> Man schaue mal bei Batson oder Rainshadow in die Angebote da gibt es keine so hohen IM-Zahlen, obwohl die doch Blanks entwickeln, die anderen aber nur umlabeln. Erstaunlich oder? Können die das nicht so gut wie SPRO? Lol.
> ...


 

Wie macht die Feuerwehr????
Möchtest du ein Ferkelchen werden?


Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## don_king (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sundvogel schrieb:


> *VHFs*, Kevspins und andere sind Compositeblanks aus verschiedenen Materialien z.B. mit Kevlar oder Aramid.



Also meines Wissens besteht die VHF ausschliesslich aus Kohlefaser. |kopfkrat


----------



## Hooked (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin
@beejay + @schroe
Will mir auch keine Balzer holen!!!#d 
Will ne VHF!!! :k (sorry kam im letzten Post wohl so rüber, im Post davor hab ichs aber geschrieben). Ich hab die Balzers nur erwähnt weil sie die höchsten mir bekannten IM-Werte hatten und die halt höher waren als IM9. Hab ich mal im Katalog gesehen. Werde in Zukunft meine Posts 3mal lesen. Sonst gibts hier ja sofort einen ! |rolleyes :q


----------



## Hooked (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

...ich mach aber auch Sachen! |kopfkrat
Hätte den Post auch falsch verstanden. Sry!!!
Der zweite Absatz in Post #*2467* war auf die VHF bezogen!! Davon würde ich gerne mal 1-2 Probefischen, meinte ich...


----------



## BeeJay (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sundvogel schrieb:


> ...aus verschiedenen Materialien z.B. mit Kevlar oder Aramid.


Wobei der Begriff "Kevlar" der von Dupond eingeführte und geschütze Markenname für die zugfeste Para-Aramidfaser ist. 


sundvogel schrieb:


> Frei nach dem Motto, meiner ist härter und hart ist gut, zumindest hat es einer draufgeschrieben.


Draufgeschrieben oder tätowiert? :q


sundvogel schrieb:


> Man schaue mal bei Batson oder Rainshadow in die Angebote da gibt es...


...auch firmerneigene Bezeichnungen für die Blankkategorien. Da aber nicht bekannt ist, in welchen Gewichts- bzw. Volumenanteillen die eizelnen Matten verwendet werden, bringen einen die Angaben bei der Auswahl eines Blanks auch nicht wesentlich weiter als die "IM" Aufdrucke. |uhoh:


schroe schrieb:


> Loomis IM (römisch X)? Loomis bezeichnete die älteren Modelle IM7, IM6....


Das ist mir bewusst, nur fehlen mir die Infos dazu, um wirklich den Bogen zwischen IM10 und IMX zu spannen. Soweit ich weiß kooperiert Loomis bei der Entwicklung der Fasermatten mit den entsprechenden Herstellern. Ich könnte mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass Loomis durch Exklusivverträge dafür sorgt, dass kein anderer Blankhersteller an diese speziellen Matten herankommt. Ich würde es jedenfalls so machen. 

Dazu gibt es aber verständlicherweise kaum Info, in dem Business will sich offenbar keiner so gerne in die Karten schauen lassen. :q


schroe schrieb:


> Megabass HI 10X?


Hast du da Infos? Die 10 taucht da auf, aber sind das wirklich Intermediate Modulus Matten?


Hooked schrieb:


> Will mir auch keine Balzer holen!!!#d


Das haben wir schon geschnallt, es ging mir eher um die Tatsache, dass Balzer nicht gerade eine verlässliche Quelle für Infos dieser Art darstellt. :q

Allen vielleicht gut gemeinten oder marketingwirksam eingesetzten Materialangeben zum Trotz wird man um das Testfischen bzw. den "Trockentest" im Angelladen nicht herum kommen.

BeeJay


----------



## rainer1962 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



BeeJay schrieb:


> Allen vielleicht gut gemeinten oder marketingwirksam eingesetzten Materialangeben zum Trotz wird man um das Testfischen bzw. den "Trockentest" im Angelladen nicht herum kommen.
> BeeJay


 
....ich schau nie drauf (zum. ind BRD nicht, da stimmen noch nicht mal die WG Angaben) was die Kameraden Hersteller so draufpinseln, Teil in die Hand nehmen, loswedeln und dann......Meinung bilden, wie immer die auch ausfallen mag.....bei Importrütchen ists dann etwas anderes, wobei ich da eigentlich nur auf Schnurangaben, Wg Angaben und Angaben über die Aktion des Blanks, achte und was mich dann doch immer wieder wundert....nimmt man die gesammelten Infos, addiert diese und machtsich seine Gedanken (für welche Köder, welche Technik usw) und bestellt sich ein Rütchen dann funzt das in der Regel auch so wie es entweder im dortigen Katalog beschrieben wurde oder wie es einem der nette Japaner per Mail erklärt hat. Mir persönlich ist es auch Wurscht welches Material verwendet wird, solange die Rute genau das erfüllt wofür ich sie haben möchte, kann die auch aus nem Eichenstock geschnitzt sein#6


----------



## Hooked (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ja, Ok!#6
 Aber war auch komisch von mir geschrieben.;+

Ist auch egal, solange man die Eigenschaften der jeweiligen Ruten als "für sich selbst" korrekt, gut oder brauchbar einschätzen kann, ist ja alles in Ordnung. Das wird man dann aber wiederum nur können, wenn man sie testet. Naja, da habt Ihr wohl recht und es wird sich wohl so schnell auch nichts daran ändern (wahrscheilich wohl nie??).#c
Wäre zwar schön, aber da gibts ja dann auch schon genug Trööts und Posts zu, warum es nicht klappt z.B. einheitliche Aktions, Schnelligkeits und WG Angaben(oder auch IM,HM) zu machen. Ist halt Fabrikats speziefisch (fisch? :q) und (wie Ihr schon sagtet) wer will sich schon in die Karten schauen lassen?


----------



## Hooked (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ne Nippon Rute habe ich nicht. Kann mir darüber also noch kein Urteil bilden. Kann Dir aber zustimmen das in der BRD meist nix stimmt!

So, nun nochmal ne Frage zu den schönen VHF´s! 
@Rainer
 meinst Du eine 45er reicht für Gummi´s bis 12-13cm mit max. 15-20g Köpfen aus?
Weiss auch das da schon irgendwo sowas steht, hab auch alles gelesen, aber muß jetzt nochmal sein!
Wollte mir nähmlich zuerst ne 75er bauen lassen, aber ich fische doch meist etwas kleinere Gummis.(zumindest im Sommer).
Zwiespalt!!!

Oder gibts hier nicht jemanden aus dem Ruhrgebiet der ne 45er und ne 75er hat und mich mal anfassen lässt??


----------



## schroe (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Hast du da Infos? Die 10 taucht da auf, aber sind das wirklich Intermediate Modulus Matten?



Hi Thorsten,
nein, ich habe auch keine verlässlichen Infos.

Bei Loomis ist es damals, als die IMX Blanks auf den Markt gekommen sind (war schon relativ revolutionär.....vor ca. 15 Jahren), so angegeben worden. 
X=10
Ebenso bei den GLX.
Wenn man die Loomis IM6, danach IM7, danach die X in die Hand nimmt, dann merkt man die Unterschiede und wird vermutlich sofort auf ein stärker verdichtetes Material schließen.

Bei den MB verhält es sich mit der HI8X und der HI10X wohl ähnlich. 
Wenn gemischt wurde, steht auch das drauf. Bspw. +DNA oder rare Metal. Manchmal Titanium, manchmal Aramid.
Hast du eine Idee, was die 10 und die 8 sonst noch bedeuten könnten? 
Keine IM Matten? Was dann?

HI8X ist wohl softer und unempfindlicher als die HI10X.


----------



## rainer1962 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

unter Umständen würde ne 45er dafür reichen, kommt auf die Technik und auch auf die Strömung, auf Deine Vorliebe und vor allem auch welche Gufis du bevorzugst, aktionslose sind damit sehr gut zu führen, Gufis mit mächtigem schaufelschwanz wie der Kipper Shad in 12 cm und ein 20gr Kopf eben nicht mehr (bei 20gr gehe ich von starker strömung aus ähnl. wie bei u ns im Rhein) Bei Profiblinker E Größe o.ä. wiederum ists kein problem. Deshalb habe ich auch beide VHF die 45er und die 75er, da es aber (vorerst) nur eine werden soll und wenn du in der Strömung fischst, dann nimm lieber die 75er. Ich nehme die auch wenn ich nicht genau weiß was mich an meinem gewässer erwartet, da sind kleiner Gufis auch sehr gut zu führen, man hat aber noch nach oben Luft


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



don_king schrieb:


> Also meines Wissens besteht die VHF ausschliesslich aus Kohlefaser. |kopfkrat


 
Angeldet hat mir mal Fotos von aufgeschnittenen Blanks geschickt und da waren Kevlar bzw. Aramidgewebe zu sehen.

Uli


----------



## BeeJay (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> Bei Loomis ist es damals, als die IMX Blanks auf den Markt gekommen sind. [...] Ebenso bei den GLX.
> Wenn man die Loomis IM6, danach IM7, danach die X in die Hand nimmt, dann merkt man die Unterschiede und wird vermutlich sofort auf ein stärker verdichtetes Material schließen.


Das unterschreibe ich sofort, klingt absolut logisch. #6
Ich glaube aber, wir reden gerade aneinander vorbei, ich bin immernoch bei generellen Überlegungen zur möglichen Klassifizierung des Materials.

Die Bezeichnung IM+Zahl ist und bleibt die Bezeichnung des Fasertyps der Firma Hexcel und endet bei IM9. Soweit meine Infos. 

Wir beide hatten es ja mal davon, dass die (verbesserten) IMX Blanks von der Performance ziemlich nahe an die GLX (die ich schon in den High Modulus Bereich stecken würde) heranreichen. Zumindest so nahe, dass sich der der zu zahlende Aufpreis für einen GLX Blank keinesfalls in einem ähnlich "Performancegewinn" äußert, Quelle war damals glaube ich TT.

Wenn du mit X=10 Recht hast (wovon ich ausgehe) und eben obige Aussage ("Performance der Blanks liegt in ähnlicher Größenordnung") gilt, "kratzt" der IMX Blank im Prinzip schon schon den HM-Bereich. 
Um meine Überlegung auf die Balzer-Angabe anzuwenden: Meine Theorie negiert von vorne herein z.B. die Existenz eines Materials mit der Bezeichnung IM12, da dieses der Logik folgend schon zum Bereich HM gezählt werden müsste. 

Zum Thema IM:


schroe schrieb:


> Keine IM Matten? Was dann?


Da Hexcel auch weiterhin kein IM10 Material führt, deutet das "X" (für 10) darauf hin, 
a) dass es sich - und das ist jetzt reine Spekulation meinerseits - um eine Neu-/Weiterentwicklung für Loomis von Hexcel (oder einem Konkurrenten)  handelt und
b) das Material schon am High-Modulus Bereich kratzt, also kein waschechtes IM-Material mehr ist. Das Verhältnis von Rückstellvermögen zu Blankgewicht - um auf den Sektor Angelruten zurückzukehren, ist einfach schon zu gut.


schroe schrieb:


> Bei den MB verhält es sich mit der HI8X und der HI10X wohl ähnlich.


Das ist zu vermuten. 


schroe schrieb:


> Hast du eine Idee, was die 10 und die 8 sonst noch bedeuten könnten?


Ich denke schon, dass du mit deiner Argumentation richtig liegst, aber ich sehe diese "Namen" als das, was sie eigentlich sind - Artikelbezeichnungen. Die "8" kann sich auf die Anzahl der Fasern (in 1000) pro Quadratmilimeter Querschnitt beziehen, ein dimensionslose Maßzahl zur Kategorisierung sein, den Anpressdruck oder wasweissichsonstnoch beschreiben. Da ist genug Raum für Spekulationen.  |kopfkrat

Solange man die Zahlen mit dem entsprechenden Verhalten des Blanks in Verbindung bringen kann (je höher desto größer die Steifigkeit, das Rückstellvermögen, ...), hat man bei der Rutenwahl wenigstens einen Anhaltspunkt. 

Ich will hier niemanden angreifen, keine Sorge. Verlässliche Infos in Sachen (Ausgangs)Material sind aber immer willkommen, um für uns alle Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen. :m

Bei den Blanks haben wir als Kunden/Laien absolut keine Chance, es sei denn, die Hersteller legen offen, welche Materialien in welcher Kombination, mit welcher prozentualen Zusammensetzung, mit welchem Verfahren, bei welchen Temperaturen, [...], verarbeitet werden. 
Auf diese Infos werden wir wohl bis zum St. Nimmerleinstag warten dürfen. :q
Gut, wir könnten jetzt alle unsere Ruten zusammensägen und die Proben einem Materialforschungsinstitut schicken. Ich denke aber, dass Schroes Ansatz, die Materialangaben mit den Eigenschaften der Ruten in Verbindung zu bringen, der gewinnträchtigste Weg ist. :q

BeeJay


----------



## Hooked (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ok, danke Rainer!
Die E-Größe der angesprochenen Gummis (mit um die 15g) lässt sich also auch noch mit der 75er gut fischen?  Kleinere Gummis würde ich dann auch nicht nehmen glaub ich. 
Wenn das so ist, dann bleibe ich wohl doch bei der 75er.

Aber...|kopfkrat

Ist echt nicht leicht!
Hab aber auch noch ein bischen Zeit zum überlegen. #t


----------



## rainer1962 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



BeeJay schrieb:


> Ich denke aber, dass Schroes Ansatz, die Materialangaben mit den Eigenschaften der Ruten in Verbindung zu bringen, der gewinnträchtigste Weg ist. :q
> 
> BeeJay


 

was ja auch schon oft gemacht wurde#6,
und wir uns die Köpfe heiss geredet und gegrübelt haben bis unser Hirn (sei es auch noch so klein:q) anfing zu qualmen. ich kann mich noch sehr gut an meine erste Japan-Importrute erinnern, das war echt ein Graus, alles an Infos gesammelt über die in Frage kommende Rute, alles zwischendurch wieder über den Haufen geworfen, neu angefangen wieder eine nacht nicht geschlafen vor lauter grübeln, während dem Telefonieren insbes. mit Shroe im Netz hin und her gesurft, dann irgendwann war mir es einfach "Sche....egal". Eine bestellt und dann, als sie kam, getestet. die nächste bestellt, eine  mit anderen Angaben und mit der anderen Rute verglichen und schon kam man zu Ergebnissen. Im Nachhinein haben wir keine Fehler dabei gemacht, teilweise musste lediglich die Köderpalette und die damit verbundene Technik geändert werden, das war uns aber von vornherein klar, somit gingen wir eigentlich kein Risiko, da eh mehrere Teile geplant waren....


----------



## Zandermann (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@AngelDet,

deine 1.-4. Beschreibung passt wie die Faust aufs Auge und ist auf sehr viele Angler anwendbar. Das Leben ist begrenzt und man möchte sich doch nicht mit Rutenbrüchen zu schweren oder unsensiblen Ruten rumärgern. Dafür ist die Zeit auf dem Wasser einfach viel zu schade. Deswegen fischen irgendwann alle Harrison...
#g

Ich selber habe eine 1x angefischte Harrison mit cobaltblauen Ringen abzugeben in 120g WG 2,70m. Ist mir leider zu hardcore und eher was für die ganz großen Köder. Außerdem fische ich nur noch im UL Bereich von daher bei Interesse einfach mal melden.


----------



## profifischer (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo
Welche ist die Harrison, die man haben muss? So soll es sein: Ashura + VHF 45 oder VHF 75. 
Gefischt werden meistens 9cm Sandras mit 14-25g Köpfen, 8cm Kopytos mit 14-25g Köpfen, Sharks mit 14-25g Köpfen, Wedgetails mit 15-25g Köpfen, 11cm Kopytos mit 7-15g Köpfen, 11cm Sandras mit 7-15g Köpfen, Turbotail Gr E mit grünen Haken. Ab und zu Sollen damit auch Wobbler geworfen werden. 
Also 45er oder 75er VHF?
mfg Manuel


----------



## don_king (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Servus!

Dein Köderspektum liegt genau zwischen diesen beiden Ruten.
Die 45er wäre für Gummis bis 12cm mit max. 17g perfekt. Für Bleiköpfe bis 25g würde ich aber zur 75er raten!
Vermutlich hast du ordentlich Strömung wenn du so kleine Gummis so stark beschweren musst?!? |kopfkrat


----------



## profifischer (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@don-king
Ja die Donau hat schon viel Strömung.
mfg Manuel


----------



## bolli (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Dein Köderspektum liegt genau zwischen diesen beiden Ruten.


Genau, was fehlt ist eine VHF 60gr !

(weiss nicht, ob es schon mal erwähnt wurde, habe den Thread
nicht in Gänze verfolgt #t )


----------



## NorbertF (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich denke aber dass in der Donau die 75er schon angebracht wäre. Die zieht schon ordentlich.
Mit der 45er glaub ich wirst du da mit 25g Köpfen nicht glücklich.
Halb selber lang in der Donau gefischt und jetzt im Rhein.


----------



## profifischer (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo
Für welche Ködergroße ist die 75er geeignet?
mfg Manuel


----------



## NorbertF (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Am besten redest du mal mit mad selber. Ich bin zwar recht sicher dass er dir auch die 75er empfehlen wird, aber sicher ist sicher. 
Ich würde sagen bei 20er Gummis mit 25er Köpfen ist in der Donauströmung auch für die 75er langsam Schicht, aber wissen tu ich das nicht. Hab ich nur gehört. 
Ich selber hab nur ne 30er Harrison, fische mit 100g Wurfgewicht  (Diaflash, bald BP) im Rheinstrom.


----------



## Pikepauly (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Profifischer 
Die 75 er ist bisher meine Einzige Harrison, soll aber nicht lange so bleiben.
Fische mit ihr Alles von Gufi 10 cm mit 12 Gramm Kopf bis 16 cm Gufi 30 Gramm Kopf. Dafür ist sie perfekt und das ist finde ich schon ein sehr grosses Spektrum. Die von mir vorher benutzten Sportex Kev 4 bzw. Shim. Diaflash konnten kein so grosses Spektrum abdecken. Und so viel Feeling wie die Harrison haben sie lange nicht.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## profifischer (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@NorbertF
Am Mittwoch wollte ich eigtl zum mad, doch leider ist mein Opa seit Dienstag im Krankenhaus und am Mittwoch habe ich ihn besucht.

@mad
Könnten wir uns am Wochenende treffen?

mfg Manuel


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Fans!

Mal mit der Frage zu dem Material:
IM heißt Intermediate M. und HM heißt High M., High ist schon erheblich mehr als Intermediate, egal welche Nr., und teurer natürlich. Das mit dem E-Modul ist klar geregelt. HM hat nur die Eigenschaft sehr viel bruchempfindlicher zu sein.

Ich bin etlichen Blanks incl. der VHF mit der PUK-Säge schon zu Leibe gerückt, das sind schon Unterschiede und ich kenne einige Blanks auch von innen.  Daß Harrison nicht alles dazu verraten will, steht auch auf ihrer Homepage.
Eine Sache ist auch klar: sehr hoch modulierte HM-Ruten sind empfindlich, empfindlicher als eine einfachere oder gerade die mit viel Glasfaser oder Kevlar/Aramid verstärkten, die schleppen damit totes Mehrgewicht und Weichheit herum. Ein Sportex KevSpin 3/4 (alter pre-Ockert Bauart) ist auf jeden Fall robuster bezüglich des Schrotens, das ist mir jetzt definitiv klar!

Eine VHF kann man eben auch schroten, wie es mir jetzt mit einer leichten Spitze unter nicht erwarteten Bedingungen passiert ist, allerdings hatte *ICH* auch einen vorbereitenden Fehler eingebaut, den ich erstmal gerne mit mad besprechen möchte (und wo man viel VHF-Innereien sehen kann), aber der meldet sich ja nicht.  So ist es an der Zeit den E-Spitzenservice von mad & Harrison von viel weiter oben im Thread mal in Anspruch zu nehmen und zu testen. 

Ich habe im Moment auch leider arg wenig Zeit, kann noch den Juli durch dauern, aber dann .... (hoffentlich ganz viel Angelzeit )


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



bolli schrieb:


> Genau, was fehlt ist eine VHF 60gr !


Das macht die 75er aber locker mit, also da ist nichts zuviel.
Wie Rainer schon schreibt: die 45er (meine 3m zumindest) ist auch eine 50er wenn man will, das paßt oft auch sehr gut und das ergibt  dann auch einen spürbaren Unterschied zur 75er.


----------



## bolli (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Det
Klar macht die 75er das mit, aber gerade für die 12 cm Köder
beim Zanderfischen darfs für meinen Geschmack auch etwas leichter sein. 
In dieser Köder- und Zielfischkategorie ziehe ich dann die Aspire oder Antares H vor, 
weil die neben Feinfühligkeit und guter Aufladung beim Wurf eben auch mehr Spaß
beim Drill eines Standard-Rhein-Zanders (45-60 cm) bietet.
Da fehlt m. M. bei der VHF etwas wie eine 60er. Meine 75er nehme ich für Köder ab 15 cm.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



BeeJay schrieb:


> Bei den Blanks haben wir als Kunden/Laien absolut keine Chance, es sei denn, die Hersteller legen offen, welche Materialien in welcher Kombination, mit welcher prozentualen Zusammensetzung, mit welchem Verfahren, bei welchen Temperaturen, [...], verarbeitet werden.
> Auf diese Infos werden wir wohl bis zum St. Nimmerleinstag warten dürfen. :q


Gibt auch welche, die damit genauer werben, hier z.B.
http://www.robinson.pl/2007/?id=hifs
ROBINSON NANO TECHNOLOGY | CERAMIC SYSTEM MATRIX | HYPER POWER CORE | HI-FLEX SUPERIOR | XENON GRAPHITE TAPE REINFORCEMENT | LUMIX G-G SUPER MIX | ROBINSON COMPETITION TACKLE
Gerade die hinteren Links, wobei die Bilder frapante Ähnlichkeit mit den gleichartigen Darstellungen (Katalag, Rutenanhängsel) von Balzer (_Magic etc.) und Byron (BlueShadow) haben. Nur mal so als Beispiel, für wen es genau interessiert. 

Man sieht eben auch, daß eine Rute nicht aus einem Material besteht (mehr bestehen kann) und daher eine einzige Materialangabe witzlos und Augenwischerei ist. Wie gut der Verbund nachher ist, wie gut er arbeitet und welche Vorteile bei herauskommen, ersieht man so auch nicht.

Wer besser Polnisch lesen kann könnte es ja mal übersetzen, aber so einiges bekommt man so zusammen (glass...) 

Und: eine VHF hat nach meiner Analyse eine viel feinere homogen verschmolzene Aufbaustruktur, und (meist) innenliegende extrem zähharte Bänder, die einer Eisensäge Widerstand wie ein Federdraht entgegensetzen. Da bekanntlich Harrison schon mal die T800H Faser einsetzte und nach BeeJay's Link+Liste noch eine Toray T1000G existiert, könnte man sich schon Material aus dieser Quelle vorstellen. Toray wird von Harrison angegeben. Das aber wichtigste: Der Resin-Pressout, wieviel nutzbare Faser ist wirklich drin, sagt Harrison auch. Da scheint die VHF einfach einen Dichterekord aufzustellen, denn nicht entscheidend ist welche Faser, sondern wieviel man netto im Blank drin hat und dort stabil verbunden hat. Die "Kleber" (Resin, Harz) sind z.B. aktionstechnisch tote Masse und stören nur, sind aber prinzipbedingt notwendig. Wenn ein anderer Hersteller die gleichen Fasern und Materialien in seinem Blank verarbeitet, muß noch lange nicht ein gleicher Blank herauskommen.

Und hier noch ein paar Links, wobei der dritte eben auch zeigt, daß die Skala viel weiter als IM oder HM geht, UHM z.B. 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elastizitätsmodul
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kohlenstofffaserverstärkter_Kunststoff
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kohlenstofffaser


----------



## mad (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> .....den ich erstmal gerne mit mad besprechen möchte (und wo man viel VHF-Innereien sehen kann), aber der meldet sich ja nicht......




servus det,

bin schon noch da.#6
war nur die letzte zeit voll am rutenbauen da einige schon sehr auf ihre ruten warten.
dein spitzenteil ist schon bestellt.#h
ruf mich abends mal an dann reden wir über alles


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Das Telefonat vorhin war ja richtig gut! #6

und den gut "versteckten" Zettel in der Wabenfolienrolle hab ich auch gefunden


----------



## gsegnet (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> hallo ihr harrison-fans,
> 
> momentan juckelt es mich schon sehr nach nem neuen stöckchen, aber beim derzeitigen budget würde es dann wohl nur für eine damokles oder ähnlichem reichen... jedoch bin ich mittlerweile nun stark am überlegen ob ich nicht noch etwas sparen sollte und mich zu weihnachten mit na harrison vhf 75 in die luxus-klasse befördern sollte....
> 
> ...


 
Hi,
also ich habe gestern auch endlich meine Harrison VHF 75 bekommen. Und ich kann nur sagen das MAD eine Qualität
liefert, die ich so bis jetzt nicht kannte. Und ich fische zum Beispiel auch eine Shimano Lesath.
Die Harrison ist einfach ein Traum! Vielen Dank noch einmal an MAD. Ich bin schon am überlegen ob ich mir nicht gleich die nächste  Harrison für das leichte Pilken bestelle! |rolleyes

Gruß Andree


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> Sind die Harrison Blanks wirklich so der Hammer und vorallem ist der Preis auch wirklich gerechtfertigt?


Der Preis ist auf jeden Fall gerechtfertigt, wenn Du mal die Preise bei mad mit den anderen Luxusteilen am Markt in Beziehung setzt, da ist das fast ein Schnäppchen, zumindest im Vergleich zu 500 bis 1000 EUR Teilen.

Man kann eigentlich nur eine Sache gegen die VHF aufführen, und das ist die Begrenzung auf sorgfältige Behandlung. So eine in den Keller-hau Kofferaum-immer-alles-druff  und zerren und reißen bis die Bandscheiben knacken Rute ist das nicht, dafür zu schade und zu empfindlich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



gsegnet schrieb:


> Die Harrison ist einfach ein Traum! Vielen Dank noch einmal an MAD. Ich bin schon am überlegen ob ich mir nicht gleich die nächste  Harrison für das leichte Pilken bestelle!


Das ist eigentlich die größte Gefahr, man ist angefixt und will mehr, bzw. nicht mehr ohne! :m


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Det
Das mit dem angefixt sein ist wirklich ein Problem.
Das ganze andere Gedöns steht nur noch aufm Rutenständer.
Ich glaub ich verscherbel das.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ja, so ähnlich geht mir das eigentlich auch, nach über einem Jahr VHF fischen zeigt sich schon was man mitnimmt und was zu hause versauert.
Sogar meiner Frau eine der anderen schon sehr guten Ruten unterzujubeln klappte nicht, sie hat ergo jetzt auch einen blauen VHF-Bausatz hier stehen. |supergri

Bis auch einige Sportex KevSpin fürs grobe oder zur Aushilfe und ein paar ähnliche könnte ich auch auf die anderen Sachen am ehesten verzichten. 
Es gibt Ruten, die kann man eher durch die Gegend schmeißen und auch mal unbeaufsichtigt einen Mitangler-Anfänger fischen lassen, aber das wars denn auch. 
Wenn ich nur nicht so ein Sammler wäre, wär's auch ganz einfach ... |rolleyes


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich nehm die Kev 4 nur noch zum Schleppen her.
Das Du da ein kleines Sammelproblem hast ist mir schon klar.
Ich wohne zum Glück in einer Stadtwohnung und habe nicht unbegrenzt Platz. Werd die anderen Ruten verscherbeln und mir von dem Geld noch 2 VHF gönnen. Eine bis 30 Gramm und eine bis 45 Gramm mehr brauche ich zum Glück nicht.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich nehm die Kev 4 nur noch zum Schleppen her.


Das ist z.B. so ein Punkt für eine Nicht-VHF, als Selbsthakkran ist die VHF nicht so gut, geschweige denn beim Hänger in Schnellfahrt als Halbkreis unterm Boot durchgezogen zu werden. Aber genau dazu hab ich welche, die das noch besser als die Kev4 können, schön langsam semiparabolisch und den Fisch hundertfach erwiesenermaßen gut haltend. Die behalte ich natürlich, zumal die inzwischen handumgebaut sind. Sowas ist aber ein wirklich Spezialfall und fast schon sowas wie eine "Downriggerrute".


----------



## Bernhard* (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> ...Sind die Harrison Blanks wirklich so der Hammer und vorallem ist der Preis auch wirklich gerechtfertigt? oder steckt doch ein wenig Tackle-Geilheit und Markenwahn dahinter?...


 
Ich sag mal so, beim Stollenwerk bekommst die "alte" VT unter anderem Namen für über 400 EUR! |rolleyes


----------



## Margaux (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> ...nach über einem Jahr VHF fischen zeigt sich schon was man mitnimmt und was zu hause versauert.
> 
> ... könnte ich auch auf die anderen Sachen am ehesten verzichten.
> 
> Wenn ich nur nicht so ein Sammler wäre, wär's auch ganz einfach ... |rolleyes


 
... da ist es ja wieder, eines meiner Lieblingsthemen: Qualität und Quantität unserer Angelausrüstung.

Ich konnte meine Sammlerleidenschaft glücklicherweise überwinden, meine Staubfänger verkaufen und mich im Bereich Spinnruten ausnahmslos auf High-end, nämlich Harrison-Blanks aufgebaut durch Mad, konzentrieren.



			
				Pikepauly schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub ich verscherbel das


 
Genau deshalb werde ich am Wochenende hier im AB zwei ungebrauchte Sportex, 1 Black Arrow und 1 Carat Spin 1 anbieten. Beide hatte ich mir Anfang letztes Jahr, bevor mich der Harrison-Virus richtig erwischt hatte, gekauft, dann aber ungebraucht meinem Vater zum Angeln in Schweden überlassen. 

Der hat sie aber gar nicht benutzt, hat sich aber dieses Jahr (genauer gesagt: letzte Woche) beim gemeinsamen "Testangeln" in Schweden direkt meine Harrison VT 75 2,70m Multiaufbau und meine Interceptor 2,70m unter den Nagel gerissen. Die Ruten sehe ich dieses Jahr nicht wieder :c:c:c.

Gut, daß ich noch einige VHF's im Futteral habe |supergri|supergri|supergri. Wobei die Spaßrute VHF -30g 2,30m die Angelleidenschaft bei meiner Freundin geweckt hat, sodaß ich diese VHF auch schon fast los bin....

Im Übrigen noch etwas zum weiter oben angesprochenen Thema Schleppangeln. Ich weiß, eine Harrison ist und bleibt eine Spinnrute, ABER: die VT 75 und VT 120 2,70m, die mir Mad multirollenberingt aufgebaut hat, habe ich zum Schleppen sowohl im Fjord, aber verstärkt in Schweden eingesetzt (Bilder folgen noch). Und ich kann nur sagen, diese Ruten sind für das Schleppangeln schlichtweg GENIAL #6:g. Ich werde dazu keine andere Rute mehr einsetzen, auch keine Black Arrow dL. o.ä. Warum auch, wenn die VT so klasse dafür ist. 

Im Übrigen sind für den begeisterten Schleppangler Angelruten mehr als nur ein "Selbsthakkran". Sie müssen optimal funktionen, einserseits feinfühlig genug sein, um Bisse anzuzeigen, andererseits aber starr genug, um auf lange Entfernung Anschläge durchzubringen, aber wiederum nicht zu steif, wenn der Hecht direkt vor dem Boot nochmal alle Kraft aufwendet: Also hohe Anforderungen an einen entsprechenden Blank...

Grüße #h,
Margaux


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Der hat sie aber gar nicht benutzt, hat sich aber dieses Jahr (genauer gesagt: letzte Woche) beim gemeinsamen "Testangeln" in Schweden direkt meine Harrison VT 75 2,70m Multiaufbau und meine Interceptor 2,70m unter den Nagel gerissen. Die Ruten sehe ich dieses Jahr nicht wieder :c:c:c.
> 
> Gut, daß ich noch einige VHF's im Futteral habe |supergri|supergri|supergri. Wobei die Spaßrute VHF -30g 2,30m die Angelleidenschaft bei meiner Freundin geweckt hat, sodaß ich diese VHF auch schon fast los bin...


So sieht er aus, der Harrison-Verlust-Pfad! :g 



> wenn die VT so klasse dafür ist.


Das stimmt, dafür besser weil geschmeidiger als die VHF. #6

Dann hätte ich jetzt ja (theoretisch) mehr Harrions stehen als Du!


----------



## Margaux (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> So sieht er aus, der Harrison-Verlust-Pfad! :g
> 
> Dann hätte ich jetzt ja (theoretisch) mehr Harrions stehen als Du!


 
Ganz bestimmt, denn den "Harrison-Verlust-Pfad" komplettiert noch, daß mir Maesox die VHF -45g abgeluchst hat :c:c:c (Maesox: ).

Nachschub bei Mad ist ja bestellt , aber bis der da ist, muß ich mit 2,5 VHF (die VHF -30g 2,30m zähle ich mal halb :r) und 1 VT auskommen...#c 

Grüße :c,
Margaux


----------



## don_king (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> Sind die Harrison Blanks wirklich so der Hammer und vorallem ist der Preis auch wirklich gerechtfertigt? oder steckt doch ein wenig Tackle-Geilheit und Markenwahn dahinter?



Leute, angelt ihr mit einer Rute oder eurem Geldbeutel? |kopfkrat:g

Klar kann oder will nicht jeder so viel Geld ausgeben, aber wenn du die beste Gufi-Rute die es derzeit zu kaufen gibt willst führt kein Weg an der VHF vorbei!


----------



## zokky (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Teuer ist relativ, aber wieviel muss man denn für eine VHF ausgeben? Auf MADs Seite sind keine Preise angegeben. Bräuchte noch eine zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht. Meinen Vorstellungen am nächsten kommt die Shimano Speedmaster mit 50-100 Gr Wurfgewicht. Leider stört mich der lange Griff und die kleinen Einstegringe.


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Zokky
Musst ungefähr so ansetzen wie ne Aspire.


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Das passt auch!

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## hechtangler_tom (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Bin auch am überlegen, ob ich mir noch eine VHF zulege.

Was für ein Köderspektrum lässt sich denn mit ner VHF 30 bzw. VHF 45 angeln? 

Bräuchte eine Rute für 8cm Gufis mit 7g Jigs. Was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen?


----------



## moped (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Bräuchte eine Rute für 8cm Gufis mit 7g Jigs. Was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen?

Servus Tom,

ich hatte die 5-30er vom Burn77 lediglich einige Male in der Hand und meine krieg ich erst die nächsten Tage, aber genau dafür hab ich die 30er bestellt! Der Börnie fischt damit sowohl ein wenig größere Gummis als auch etwas schwerere Köpfe, dürfte also gut geeignet für Dich sein! Für welche Fische wolltest Du sie denn überwiegend fischen, auch wenn man das natürlich nicht hundertprozentig eingrenzen kann, schon klar!?

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Bernhard* (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



hechtangler_tom schrieb:


> Bin auch am überlegen, ob ich mir noch eine VHF zulege.
> 
> Was für ein Köderspektrum lässt sich denn mit ner VHF 30 bzw. VHF 45 angeln?
> 
> Bräuchte eine Rute für 8cm Gufis mit 7g Jigs. Was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen?


 


moped schrieb:


> ich hatte die 5-30er vom Burn77 lediglich einige Male in der Hand und meine krieg ich erst die nächsten Tage, aber genau dafür hab ich die 30er bestellt! Der Börnie fischt damit sowohl ein wenig größere Gummis als auch etwas schwerere Köpfe, dürfte also gut geeignet für Dich sein! Für welche Fische wolltest Du sie denn überwiegend fischen, auch wenn man das natürlich nicht hundertprozentig eingrenzen kann, schon klar!?


 
Jo, stimmt! Momentan habe ich fast ausschließlich die VHF 5-30 Gramm in Gebrauch. Habe die Rute zwischenzeitlich ca. 1 Jahr in Gebrauch und bin sehr begeistert von Ihr. Insbesondere das unglaublich grosse WG-Spektrum ist klasse! Zusammen mit einer dünnen und geschmeidigen Geflochtenen fische ich damit kleine Gufis/Twister bis hoch zu den 10-cm-Profiblinker-Attractoren am 14-Gramm-Kopf und manchmal auch schwerer. Das macht die Rute einwandfrei mit. #6


----------



## NorbertF (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich fische auch fast nur noch meine 30er VHF, ich fische hauptsächlich 14 (!!) Gummifische (allerdings no-action) mit 10 gramm Kopf, aber auch mit 20g Kopf geht noch (Stillwasser)!
Die Rute hat ein unglaubliches Köderspektrum.


----------



## Margaux (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Momentan habe ich fast ausschließlich die VHF 5-30 Gramm in Gebrauch. Habe die Rute zwischenzeitlich ca. 1 Jahr in Gebrauch und bin sehr begeistert von Ihr. Insbesondere das unglaublich grosse WG-Spektrum ist klasse! ... #6


 


			
				NorbertF schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fische auch fast nur noch meine 30er VHF ...
> Die Rute hat ein unglaubliches Köderspektrum.


 
Ich kann das auch zu 100% bestätigen. Mittlerweile habe ich ja sogar zwei VHF -30g in Gebrauch, nämlich die kürzeste in 2,30m und die längste in 3,20m, denn:



			
				don_king schrieb:
			
		

> Allgemein kann man sagen dass eine kürzere VHF eher eine durchgehende Aktion mit sehr harter Spitze aufweist, während eine längere Rute eher Spitzenbetont mit deutlich stärkerem Handteil ist.


 
Auch das kann ich bestätigen. Hätte ich die VHF -30g in 2,30m und in 3,20m bekommen, OHNE zu wissen, daß es sich um eine Serie handelt, hätte ich geschworen, daß sie aus verschiedenen Serien kommen. 

Die VHF -30g in 2,30m ist extrem hart bis in die Spitze, macht aber mit ihrer bis ins Handteil durchgehenden Aktion beim Biss sehr viel Spaß. Meine Freundin hatte beim Fjordangeln vier kampfstarke Makrelen am Heringspaternoster - das hat gefetzt. (Seitdem hat sie den Angelvirus und überlegt sogar den Angelschein zu machen - noch vor dem Urlaub undenkbar |supergri|supergri|supergri).

Die VHF -30g in 3,20m wiederum, die ich - zugegebenermaßen nicht ohne eine (kleine) Portion Skepsis - u.a. für das MeFo-Angeln gekauft hatte, hat eine für eine VHF überraschend sensible Spitze. Gepaart mit weiten Würfen und einem harten Rückgrat, der Anschläge auf lange Distanz setzten kann, eine - für mein Empfinden und meine Art zu angeln - erstklassige MeFo-Rute :vik:. 

Grüße #h,
Margaux


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Sagt doch mal mehr die Längen eurer Stecken (den VHFs ) dazu.
burn und Norbert meinen die 9' -30g, ja? 

Den Unterschied zwischen einem 9' (blau) und ein 10'6" (grau) Blank finde ich auch sehr gewaltig, zumal nachgewogen die beiden Spitzenteile sogar genau gleich viel wiegen (25g netto), allerdings sind die blauen nach dem µMeter-Beschauen meiner VHFs etwas dicker lackiert und damit auch besser ankratz-geschützt, was z.B. bei einem BP Blank im Vergleich wirklich auch als (positives) Extra auffällt.

Vom Spektrum her kann ich zu meiner 30er in real 10'3" Länge sagen: 
7g Köder bis 35g Köder gehen top. Nen fast 40g Effzett oder Spöket geht auch noch ordentlich. Mit einer Match-Mono+Rolle von 0,18mm komme ich auf 3g (Spinnerchen, Blinkerchen, µTwister) mit sehr guten Wurfweiten herunter. Das ergäbe echte praktische werfbare brutto 3g bis 40g, allerdings lieber mit Schnurwechsel.


----------



## Bernhard* (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Sagt doch mal mehr die Längen eurer Stecken (den VHFs ) dazu.
> burn und Norbert meinen die 9' -30g, ja?


 
Zum Gufieren... klaro 9 Fuss - alles andere mir nix kommen in Tüte!! :q


----------



## Margaux (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Vom Spektrum her kann ich zu meiner 30er in real 10'3" Länge sagen:
> 7g Köder bis 35g Köder gehen top. Nen fast 40g Effzett oder Spöket geht auch noch ordentlich.


 
Das kann ich sogar für die VHF -30g in 2,30m ohne weiteres bestätigen...!!!

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Das kann ich sogar für die VHF -30g in 2,30m ohne weiteres bestätigen...!!!


Hast Du mal mit Kleinkrams, also 5g und kleiner probiert?



burn77 schrieb:


> Zum Gufieren... klaro 9 Fuss - alles andere mir nix kommen in Tüte!! :q


Und hast Du diesen kurzen 7'6"-Stecken nicht schon in Betracht gezogen? :q


----------



## Bernhard* (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Und hast Du diesen kurzen 7'6"-Stecken nicht schon in Betracht gezogen? :q


 
Der wär mir wieder zu kurz. Die übliche 2,70er Länge liegt mir recht gut!


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ich nehm die 230iger zum guufieren....aber nur vom Boot aus!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Gerade dem kleinen Stecken kann man ein gewisses gefährliches Sucht-Potential wohl nicht absprechen, wie viele Aussagen hier belegen!  Und irgendwie scheint es mir, als hätte sich mad da seine Lieblingsspinne bauen lassen.


----------



## Margaux (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hast Du mal mit Kleinkrams, also 5g und kleiner probiert?


 
Nicht richtig ernsthaft. Da ich in unseren Breiten hauptsächlich auf Zander und Hecht angele, benutze ich seltenst Kleinkrams mit diesen geringen Gewichten. 

Außerdem ist diese kleinste VHF eher was für Zander, denn bspw. für Barsche (ausgenommen selbstverständlich der 30cm-Barsch meiner Freundin in Schweden...:q, gefangen auf 9cm Rapala).

Im Übrigen traue ich dieser "Suchtrute" (s.o.) im Stillwasser ohne weiteres Hechte bis zu 80cm zu.

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Im Übrigen traue ich dieser "Suchtrute" (s.o.) im Stillwasser ohne weiteres Hechte bis zu 80cm zu.
> 
> Grüße,
> Margaux


 

selbst im Strom ist der 80iger null Problem und der Meter im Stillwasser schon gleich gar nicht, die hat so richtig Dampf und ein 30iger Barsch lernt beim Anhieb fliegen....
wenn ich das mal so sagen darf....
ist also KEINE Barschrute!


----------



## Margaux (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ...die hat so richtig Dampf und ein 30iger Barsch lernt beim Anhieb fliegen....
> wenn ich das mal so sagen darf....


 
Na ja, für meine Freundin war' s erst der 10. Fisch oder so, da kam der Barsch noch ohne zu Fliegen ins Boot |muahah:



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> ist also KEINE Barschrute!


 
DEFINITIV NICHT!!


----------



## J-son (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi@all,

was haben denn die 9"-Harrisons für eine Transportlänge? Reicht ein Transportrohr das 1,45m-Ruten (unmontiert, natürlich) fasst? Hab' leider überhaupt keine Rute in 9", und will das T-Rohr bestellen, bevor dir Rute ankommt...

Merci:
J@Y


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

9x3=27:2=??????


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

145er Rohr passt


----------



## Bernhard* (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> 9x3=27:2=??????


 
Betrunken??



J-son schrieb:


> Hi@all,
> 
> was haben denn die 9"-Harrisons für eine Transportlänge? Reicht ein Transportrohr das 1,45m-Ruten (unmontiert, natürlich) fasst? Hab' leider überhaupt keine Rute in 9", und will das T-Rohr bestellen, bevor dir Rute ankommt...


 
9 Fuss sind meines Wissens je nach Aufbau (Endkappe) so ca. 2,70 - 2,74 m. Bei mittiger Teilung wäre die Transportlänge also etwa 1,37 m. Wenn das 1,45er Transportrohr keinen nicht allzu dicken Deckel/Boden und nicht zu dicke Einlagen hat, müsste das wohl passen.


----------



## J-son (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> 9x3=27:2=??????



Schon recht,

wusste halt nicht wie lang der Blank verzapft ist...aber Danke für die Info!#6

THX:
J@Y


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*


Json
war ja net bös gemeint von mir#6
börnie mir gehts net wie dir , dass ich morgens um 10 schon Sektfrühstück mache:q


----------



## Bernhard* (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> börnie mir gehts net wie dir , dass ich morgens um 10 schon Sektfrühstück mache:q


 
Tja, ich koste das Büroleben halt in vollen Zügen aus!! |rolleyes


----------



## NorbertF (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Zum Gufieren... klaro 9 Fuss - alles andere mir nix kommen in Tüte!! :q



das sehe ich auch so, wobei ich mit dem Gedanken spiel mir fürs Belly ne 2,30er zuzulegen. Ist praktischer. Andererseits komme ich mittlerweile gut zurecht.


----------



## don_king (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> 9 Fuss sind meines Wissens je nach Aufbau (Endkappe) so ca. 2,70 - 2,74 m. Bei mittiger Teilung wäre die Transportlänge also etwa 1,37 m. Wenn das 1,45er Transportrohr keinen nicht allzu dicken Deckel/Boden und nicht zu dicke Einlagen hat, müsste das wohl passen.



Plus ca. 5cm für die Steckverbindung |znaika:.


----------



## zokky (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Welche VHF wäre denn fürs Hechtfischen ideal? Die mit 75 oder 90 Gr Wurfgewicht. Nehme 15 cm Gufis, Wobbler bis 50 Gr und den toten Köfi ( ca 15 cm)am System.


----------



## Hooked (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Dann nimm lieber ne vt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



zokky schrieb:


> Welche VHF wäre denn fürs Hechtfischen ideal? Die mit 75 oder 90 Gr Wurfgewicht. Nehme 15 cm Gufis, Wobbler bis 50 Gr und den toten Köfi ( ca 15 cm)am System.


Für den Range und vor allem auch mal kleinere Köder (Brutfischzeit) würde ich die 75er VHF wählen. Die ist sowieso die erste, wenn man möglichst viel auf größere Fische damit anstellen will, dann die 30er für alles Leichte, und dann mal sehen.


----------



## hechtangler_tom (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Vielen Dank für die umfangreichen Tips. Ich seh schon, die 9'' VHF -30g wird eine meiner nächsten Ruten. 
Hat jemand von euch schon mads neue Twitch Rute getestet?


----------



## moped (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Hat jemand von euch schon mads neue Twitch Rute getestet?


 
Servus,

so wie es aussieht, kann ich in einer Woche erste Eindrücke schildern und dann im Laufe der nächsten Wochen teste ich dann auf Herz und Nieren!

Jürgen


----------



## Bernhard* (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



moped schrieb:


> so wie es aussieht, kann ich in einer Woche erste Eindrücke schildern und dann im Laufe der nächsten Wochen teste ich dann auf Herz und Nieren!


 
Du denkst wirklich, dass wir die Ruten jetzt dann bekommen, oder wie? |rolleyes



don_king schrieb:


> Plus ca. 5cm für die Steckverbindung |znaika:.


 
Asche auf mein Haupt. Zu faul zum Nachmessen und schneller geschrieben als nachgedacht... #t


----------



## J-son (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Asche auf mein Haupt. Zu faul zum Nachmessen und schneller geschrieben als nachgedacht... #t




...dann wirkt meine Frage ja jetzt nicht mehr GANZ so dämlich - erfreulich|supergri
Hab' allerdings mal vorsichtshalber 10 cm kalkuliert.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## NorbertF (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Du denkst wirklich, dass wir die Ruten jetzt dann bekommen, oder wie? |rolleyes



Noch nicht da moped?
Dann bin ich ja umsonst nervös jeden Tag wenn der Paketdienst kommt bzw wenn ich in den Briefkasten kuck 
Dann entspann ich mich mal noch ein paar Wochen :vik:


----------



## Bernhard* (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Noch nicht da moped?
> Dann bin ich ja umsonst nervös jeden Tag wenn der Paketdienst kommt bzw wenn ich in den Briefkasten kuck
> Dann entspann ich mich mal noch ein paar Wochen :vik:


 
Unser eins holt sich seine Ruten persönlich beim Robert ab! #6


----------



## NorbertF (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Unser eins holt sich seine Ruten persönlich beim Robert ab! #6



Das kann ich leider aufgrund der Entfernung nicht machen...


----------



## Margaux (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Unser eins holt sich seine Ruten persönlich beim Robert ab! #6


 
Na, klasse Idee: Die Entfernung Neuss - Saal a.d. Donau beträgt für eine Strecke satte 560 km. Das liegt ja quasi um die Ecke :r :m.

Liebendgerne würde ich Mad mal besuchen, mir die ganzen Blanks angucken (zur Zeit interessieren mich ja die Jerkbaiter besonders) und am liebsten die fertigen Ruten selber abholen. Wir mußten schließlich schon einige böse Transportschäden erleiden.


----------



## Bernhard* (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Das kann ich leider aufgrund der Entfernung nicht machen...


 
Einen Vorteil muss es ja haben, dass wir in Bayern wohnen. Ausserdem brauchen wir auch min. 1,5 Stunden zum Robert.



Margaux schrieb:


> Liebendgerne würde ich Mad mal besuchen, mir die ganzen Blanks angucken (zur Zeit interessieren mich ja die Jerkbaiter besonders) und am liebsten die fertigen Ruten selber abholen. Wir mußten schließlich schon einige böse Transportschäden erleiden.


 
Da es eh nicht beim ankucken bleibt, kannst Die ja gleich beim Marc bestellen... :m

Hattest denn schon mehrere Transportschäden, oder wie? War das DPD?


----------



## Bubbel2000 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

auch die harrisongemeinschaft wollte ich hierauf aufmerksam machen, würde mich freuen, geht um meine examensarbeit...  *klick*


----------



## Margaux (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Hattest denn schon mehrere Transportschäden, oder wie? War das DPD?


 
Mit DPD hatte ich bisher einmal Schwierigkeiten und eine kulante Lösung wurde schlichtweg abgelehnt. Die beiden Transportschäden bei den Harrisons sind mit GLS passiert. Das war wirklich unglaublich, obwohl die bestens verpackt in festen Transportrollen versendet wurden, waren Korkgriffe beschädigt, sowie ein Rutenring völlig abgesprengt. Wir haben uns da wirklich gefragt, welche Gewalteinwirkung notwendig ist, um solche Schäden in festen Transportbehältnissen zu verursachen :r:r:r


----------



## Bernhard* (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Mit DPD hatte ich bisher einmal Schwierigkeiten und eine kulante Lösung wurde schlichtweg abgelehnt. Die beiden Transportschäden bei den Harrisons sind mit GLS passiert. Das war wirklich unglaublich, obwohl die bestens verpackt in festen Transportrollen versendet wurden, waren Korkgriffe beschädigt, sowie ein Rutenring völlig abgesprengt. Wir haben uns da wirklich gefragt, welche Gewalteinwirkung notwendig ist, um solche Schäden in festen Transportbehältnissen zu verursachen :r:r:r


 
Seh hier von meinem Büro aus auf ein Geschäft wo öfter mal der die Post mehrere Pakete holen muss. Echt unglaublich, wie die die Pakete "rumwerfen"! Sieht fast so aus, als ob die extra was kaputt machen wollen! #q
So in etwa sah es wohl mit Deinen Ruten auch aus...


----------



## Margaux (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Echt unglaublich, wie die die Pakete "rumwerfen"! Sieht fast so aus, als ob die extra was kaputt machen wollen! #q
> So in etwa sah es wohl mit Deinen Ruten auch aus...


 
Burn, GENAUSO sah es aus. Wenn es nicht so abwegig wäre, hätte ich Sabotage vermutet. Oder genau der Fahrer kennt mich und ist neidisch auf meine super Harrisonruten


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hört sich ja so an, als wenn man beim Blanktransportpaket noch einen Vorteil mehr hätte. 

Dann versteh ich an sich schon, wieso Gerlinger und Co lieber gleich so einen Riesenkarton von min. 20x30cm Querschnitt nehmen, wegen der Rumwerfer halt.

Das führt mich auch gleich zu der Frage, wie es mit der Erstattung des Schadens und den  notwendigen zu unternehmenden Schritten ist. Dazu müßte der Paket+Versendethread mal ausgebaut werden ...


----------



## Margaux (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hört sich ja so an, als wenn man beim Blanktransportpaket noch einen Vorteil mehr hätte.


 
Stimmt, nur wenn ich mich an einem Aufbau versuchen würde, sähe das wahrscheinlich schlimmer aus als nach dem schlimmsten Transportschaden |muahah:

Ist aber eigentlich wirklich kein Spaß, denn da macht Mad mit viel Herz und Können einen super Aufbau und irgendein Idiot zerstört das, vielleicht wirklich nur so aus Spaß |evil:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Ist aber eigentlich wirklich kein Spaß, denn da macht Mad mit viel Herz und Können einen super Aufbau und irgendein Idiot zerstört das, vielleicht wirklich nur so aus Spaß |evil:


Das sehe ich auch so. Überdies belastet das seine Kapazität und Zeitplan, wovon hier ja auch genügend ungeduldige berichten. 

Ob ne bessere (Mehrweg)Verpackung das Problem lösen könnte, also z.B. Regenabflußrohr L=1,70m D=100mm aus dem Baumarkt? #c 

Military-Grün lackiert und vlt. mit der Aufschrift "Caution! DO NOT SHAKE. High Explosive."


----------



## Bernhard* (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ob ne bessere (Mehrweg)Verpackung das Problem lösen könnte, also z.B. Regenabflußrohr L=1,70m D=100mm aus dem Baumarkt? #c


 
Genauso hab ich heuer ne 1teilige Baitcast-Rute aus Italien bekommen. Oben und unten mit Zeitungspapier aufgefüllt und Klebeband drauf und ab in den Flieger. War nach 3 Tagen da und war nix kaputt...


----------



## J-son (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Mit DPD hatte ich bisher einmal Schwierigkeiten und eine kulante Lösung wurde schlichtweg abgelehnt. Die beiden Transportschäden bei den Harrisons sind mit GLS passiert. Das war wirklich unglaublich, obwohl die bestens verpackt in festen Transportrollen versendet wurden, waren Korkgriffe beschädigt, sowie ein Rutenring völlig abgesprengt. Wir haben uns da wirklich gefragt, welche Gewalteinwirkung notwendig ist, um solche Schäden in festen Transportbehältnissen zu verursachen :r:r:r



Bitter!

Machen die auch dann noch doof, wenn man das Paket in Anwesenheit des Fahrers öffnet und den Schaden sofort moniert?

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## NorbertF (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

So habe ich meine Rute von ihm bekommen.
In einem Regenrohr und innen drin komplett in Bubbelverpackung die Rute.
Da KANN nichts kaputtgehn ausser durch Absicht.


----------



## Margaux (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



J-son schrieb:


> Bitter!
> 
> Machen die auch dann noch doof, wenn man das Paket in Anwesenheit des Fahrers öffnet und den Schaden sofort moniert?
> 
> ...


 
Das Problem ist, daß entweder meine Nachbarn zu Hause oder aber in der Firma die Zentrale - weil ich unterwegs war - die Pakete jeweils angenommen haben. Da war so eine Kontrolle leider nicht möglich.

Außerdem waren die Ruten in superfesten Rollen, auf denen vorher Teppiche o.ä. gewickelt waren, die Schäden sind deshalb schlichtweg unglaublich. Da muß wirkliche immense Gewalt angewendet worden sein.


----------



## sa-s (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



J-son schrieb:


> Bitter!
> 
> Machen die auch dann noch doof, wenn man das Paket in Anwesenheit des Fahrers öffnet und den Schaden sofort moniert?
> 
> ...



das hatte ich zumindest schon ein paar mal versucht.

der gute mann von dhl wäre fast in ohnmacht gefallen.
er hat gesagt, dass er das paket gleich wieder an sich nehmen würde, falls ich weiter zicken mache.

das einzige was möglich sei ist eine oberflächliche inaugenscheinnahme. gibts offensichtliche schäden, schreibt er ein protokoll oder du lehnst gleich die paketannahme ab. 

was natürlich nur sinnvoll ist, wenn du nicht schon im vorfeld gelöhnt hast.

schönes wochenende

sepp


----------



## moped (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Noch nicht da moped?
> Dann bin ich ja umsonst nervös jeden Tag wenn der Paketdienst kommt bzw wenn ich in den Briefkasten kuck
> Dann entspann ich mich mal noch ein paar Wochen :vik:


 
Hi Norbert,

ich meld mich gleich, sobald ich beim Robert war! Ich will meine neuen Schätze und den Robert natürlich gleich anpreisen und beweihräuchern! Aber noch mußt Du nicht nervös sein.

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Bernhard* (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



moped schrieb:


> ...Aber noch mußt Du nicht nervös sein.


 
Da sind wir zwei schon nervös genug, gell!?


----------



## sa-s (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Da sind wir zwei schon nervös genug, gell!?



und ich erst mal ;-)

sepp


----------



## rainer1962 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

mal schnell einen Fang posten................
....................................
heute früh um 9 Uhr 44 auf Fire Shad von Mans gebissen,
161,5cm


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hier auch nochmal Petri. Das sieht man ja mehr Details von den Fangumständen.


----------



## rainer1962 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ist aber KEIN KUHWIESENWALLER#6


----------



## sa-s (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

dickes RESPEKT!!!

welche kombo hast du denn verwendet

vhf 75 und stella? geflecht oder mono?

weiter so

sepp


----------



## rainer1962 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

im Blank fred hab ichs schon geschrieben....
VHF 75er, Spiderwire 7 kg, Vorfach war 15LB FC, mit Albright direkt angeknotet und die Stella 4000, 3er Duolock und Fire Shad von Manns


----------



## NorbertF (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Der Wahnsinn! Und das an heimischen Gewässern und mit dem leichten Gerät. Dickes Petri und Respekt für die anglerische Leistung, ich glaub du hast eine Kategorie gewonnen!


----------



## McRip (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Auch hier nochmal Glückwunsch! #6


----------



## Margaux (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ein 161,50 cm Wels/Waller mit



rainer1962 schrieb:


> VHF 75er, Spiderwire 7 kg, Vorfach war 15LB FC, mit Albright direkt angeknotet und die Stella 4000, 3er Duolock und Fire Shad von Manns


 
Ich möchte hier mal eine ketzerische Theorie aufstellen :q:q:q: 

VHF -30g: Süßwasserfische bis 100cm
VHF -45g: Süßwasserfische bis 150cm
VHF -75g: Süßwasserfische bis 200cm

Sprich, die meisten der "normalen Spinangler" auf Zander und Hecht unter uns, bräuchten eigentlich nur die VHF -30g :g 
(Anmerkung zu mir selbst: das sagt gerade der Richtige...#d).

Grüße ,
Margaux


----------



## J-son (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Ein 161,50 cm Wels/Waller mit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...und die VHF -120g ist für ü200??:g

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Margaux (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



J-son schrieb:


> ...und die VHF -120g ist für ü200??:g
> 
> GRZ:
> J@Y


 
Na, gut:

VHF -90g: Süßwasser bis 250cm, Salzwasser bis 150cm
VHF -120g: Salzwasser bis 200cm
VHF -150g: Salzwasser über 200cm

Sprich, die meisten der "normalen Salzwasserangler" unter uns bräuchten eigentlich nur die VHF -150g |muahah:
(ich hab' sie :vik

Grüße:g
Margaux


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> VHF -150g: Salzwasser über 200cm


So grosse Fische habe ich doch aber gar nicht, geschweige denn im Süßwasser? Hab ich jetzt die falsche gewählt? |kopfkrat


----------



## Chris7 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Ein 161,50 cm Wels/Waller mit
> 
> 
> 
> ...




|kopfkrat Hm... dann muß ich mich ja wohl doch noch mal umentscheiden... VHF 2g - 12g dürfte dann bei mir ausreichend sein... |kopfkrat


----------



## Margaux (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Chris7 schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Hm... dann muß ich mich ja wohl doch noch mal umentscheiden... VHF 2g - 12g dürfte dann bei mir ausreichend sein... |kopfkrat


 
Na, wir wollen doch den Neusser Rheinzandern - im Sinne des Harrison-Wettkampfes - über 100cm an die Schuppen. Dafür ist die VHF -45g erste Wahl #6.



AngelDet schrieb:


> So grosse Fische habe ich doch aber gar nicht, geschweige denn im Süßwasser? Hab ich jetzt die falsche gewählt? |kopfkrat


 
|muahahu kannst sie ja bei Mad noch gegen eine (weitere) VHF -30g. tauschen |muahah:Oder vielleicht geht ja bald die VHF -20g in Serie :m


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich denke J-Son liegt mit seiner Einschätzung sehr gut.
Ich habe zwar nur die 270 cm 75 Gramm aber die nächste ist auf jeden Fall erstmal die Leichte. Ob ich dann überhaupt noch eine Lücke zu schliessen habe sieht man dann.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Margaux (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich denke J-Son liegt mit seiner Einschätzung sehr gut.


 
Sehe ich auch so. Meine Aufstellung war ja bewußt etwas übertrieben, wobei die Tendenz der Fänge an "leichten" VHF einem schon (positiv) zu denken gibt... 



			
				Pikepauly schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe zwar nur die 270 cm 75 Gramm aber die nächste ist auf jeden Fall erstmal die Leichte. Ob ich dann überhaupt noch eine Lücke zu schliessen habe sieht man dann.


 
Jetzt mal ganz im Ernst: mit der VHF -30g. in 2,70m schließt Du die Lücke.

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Den Ansatz mit der Fischlänge finde ich schon ganz gut, als erste Unterscheidung. Wird in Praxi aber nicht viel nützen, wegen den Gewässerbedingungen und dem Angelplatz. 

Freies Gewässer ohne Strömung im Boot, da geht praktisch alles an jeder Rute, 1,20m Hecht an der Felchenrute in der Talsperre.
Anders herum: Hindernisreiches Wasser mit Baumbefall, starker Strömung und vom Ufer? |kopfkrat Da kann das Gerät selbst für einen 80-100cm Fisch kaum stark genug sein. Und die Fische kennen ihre Unterstände und Fluchtburgen ...

Mich würde daher mal die absolute Drillkraft der VHFs interessieren, wieviel Zugkraft schätzt bei einer (eurer) Ruten, was die noch problemlos in guter Kondition(), Position und Haltung verdaut? Ich werde auch irgendwann mal genau messen, aber jetzt hab ich auch nur Schätzwerte:

-30g 3,10m  -> 5kg Schnurzug max.
-45g 3,00m  -> 6kg Schnurzug max.
-75g 3,00m  -> 10kg Schnurzug max.


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Danke!

Da fällt mir ja ein Stein vom Herzen, was meine Finanzen betrifft.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## rainer1962 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

meines erachtens ist die Zugkraft einer rute nur sekundär wichtig denn:
wie in meinem Falle...
was bringt mir eine Zugkraft von 40kg wenn ich ur eine Schnur mit angegebener max. Tragkraft von 7kg habe???
Die Schnüre bez. die Knoten und Verbindungen darin) sind ja in der regel die Schwachpunkte und darauf kommt es letztendlich an, es sei denn ich wähle die passende Schnur für die Rute sagen wir eine 40kg tragende um beim Beispiel zu bleiben, das wiederum würde dann der Fängigkeit des Köders nicht gerecht werden. Eine solch dicke Schnur und dann guffieren da bräuchte ich dtatt sagen wir mal 14gr Köpfe einen 40iger, das wiederum hat zu Folge dass die Köder nicht richtig eingesaugt werden können (Zander) oder die kleinen Blinker, Spinner (von Wobbler will ich gar nicht reden) ihr Spiel total verlieren. Klaro wenn ich auf Waller gezielt fische werde ich ne 120iger nehmen, dann sind aber die Köder und Schnur usw. auch dementsprechend. Die Relation allerdings bleibt die gleiche. Wichtig ist, dass alles zueinander passt, und klar man hat immer Aussteiger, denn wer viele fehlbisse hat macht im prinzip alles richtig und ist ein guter Angler. Mit dem Barschtackle ists halt schwer ein m Hecht rauszubekommen, dazu gehört in erster Linie optimale Umstände und das wiederum ist pures Glück. Mein Waller gestern ist durch massenweise Gras gerannt, die dünne Schnur hat das wiederum wie ne Sense abgechnitten natürlich braucht man etwas "Drillgefühl" aber halt einfach auch ne Menge Dusel!

Mit der 120iger und ner 30kg Schnur ha kein Problem o ein 160iger Waller!!!! Das ist wie ne 10kg Schnur und ne 45er VHF und der meter hecht! Die 120iger werde ich aber nehmen wenn ich gezielt auf Waller fische und da erhoffe ich natürlich die 200+ den werde ich wahrscheinlich nie fangen aber wenn einer eintseigt dann will ich wenigstens mit annähernd gleichen Waffen kämpfen. Mit der 120iger werden die meterwelse keinen Spass machen ähnl. wie ein barsch an der 45iger oder sogar ander 75iger. Wer Hecht Zander und Co nachstellt wird mit der 75iger locker bedient sein (was die Kraft zu landen betrifft, die Köder und deren Führung ist wiederum ne andre Frage) aber das wisst ihr eh. Wer rein auf barsch geht, der sollte sogar von der 30iger die Finger lassen denn auch die wird locker den Meterhecht landen ohne dass sie in Schwierigkeiten kommt.


----------



## Ratz (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@rainer
Meinen Glückwunsch zu Deinem gigantischen Fang.#v
Hast Du fein gemacht #6
War bestimmt ein riesen Spaß.

Viele Grüße, Ratz


----------



## NorbertF (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Rainer hat absolut Recht. Natürlich hab ich mit der 30er keine Angst vor nem Meterhecht.
Nur: wie soll ich damit die geeigneten Köder führen? Sagen wir mal im Rhein?
Von daher stellt sich die Frage so einfach nicht.
Das Gerät muss aufeinander und das Gewässer abgestimmt sein...und dann sieht man ja was anbeisst


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Mit der Geräteabstimmung habt ihr (Rainer,Norbert) ja recht, die ist zum Fischfangen das wesentliche, von wegen Wirkungskette und so.

Nur als technischer Faktor für das Mögliche bzw. als Hilfsmittel zur Geräteabstimmung ist eine Rutenkraft schon wichtig. Ich ermittle so Pi*Daumen (bisher) die 
1. Wurfkräfte Min/Max, mögliche WGs
2. die Liftpower für die Führung (vorderes Rückgrat),
3. die Anschlagslift+Drillpower (hinteres Rückgrat) für den Einstieg eines Fisches, und 
4. die max. Belastungspower für den Drill oder Hänger. 

Mit den 4-5 Werten kann ich eine Rute ganz gut einschätzen, was ihren Anwendungsbereich betrifft. Die Schnurkraft sollte dann netto zur Sicherheit größer als 4. sein, sofern das mit den Ködern paßt, und schon kann ich die Kraftfragen als angepaßt betrachten. :m


----------



## NorbertF (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich kann mit der 30er problemlos 14cm No-Action Shads fischen.
Mit 10g Köpfen ist das sehr ideal.
Es geht auch mit 20g Bleikopf vom Wurfgewicht her noch ausgezeichnet. Im tiefen See sogar astrein.
Im Rhein merke ich aber schon dass die Liftpower nicht mehr ausreicht und der Köder nicht sauber abhebt. Hänger sind die Folge.
Also muss ich da zwangsläufig auf ein stärkeres Modell zurückgreifen selbst wenn die beangelte Fischart (Zander) in beliebiger Grösse kein Problem für die Rute wäre.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Im Rhein merke ich aber schon dass die Liftpower nicht mehr ausreicht und der Köder nicht sauber abhebt.


Das ist der Punkt 2. aus meiner Liste, genauso wichtig und bisher nur unscharf erfaßt. Wie mißt man die Köderliftpower? Die 4 Punkte sind alle wichtig und jeder muß passend erfüllt sein, incl. der weiteren Begleittechnik (Rolle, Schnur, Verbinder, Knoten, Haken) 
Gerade hier im Thread (weit zurück ) findet man ja einige Erfahrungswerte #6, woanders steht da nie was vernünftiges zu Ruten.


----------



## NorbertF (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Genau 
Was ich oben geschrieben habe ist also der Maximalwert für die 30er in 2,7 Meter 
Ich muss das auch grad ausreizen, weil meine Diaflash auf nen neuen Spitzenring wartet und meine BP noch nicht da ist.
Mit meinen anderen Ruten mag ich nicht fischen, bzw die sind auch zu leicht, also fische ich die 30er auch grad im Rhein...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Mit meinen anderen Ruten mag ich nicht fischen, bzw die sind auch zu leicht, also fische ich die 30er auch grad im Rhein...


Kann ich Dir gut nachfühlen. Ich mußte gestern zwangläufig mal wieder mit einer Sportex HM1 die leichten Köder fischen, und hatte bei den beißunlustigen doch gegenüber der 30er VHF so einigemale das Gefühl einiges an ungefähr ahnbaren Zupfern nicht wirklich mitzubekommen. |rolleyes


----------



## Margaux (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Mich freut' s, daß ich mit meiner etwas "provokanten" und zugegebenermaßen stark vereinfachten Aufstellung, hier eine spannende Diskussion angeregt habe. Klar hängt die Wahl der Rute noch von vielen anderen Faktoren ab. Ein 80er Hecht muß natürlich im freiem oder hindernisreichen Wasser oder im Still- oder Fließgewässer anders gedrillt werden etc. 

Aber unabhängig davon ist die Tendenz, daß VHF' s bei gleichem Wurfgewicht gegenüber anderen Ruten gleicher Wurfgewichtsklasse, erst später an ihre Grenzen kommen, meines Erachtens klar zu erkennen. 

Zu Beginn meines "Harrison-Interesses" hatte ich mich immer wieder gewundert, mit welch leichtem Gerät einige der "Harrison-Protagonisten" (vor allem Mad himself) die Angelei angehen. Mittlerweile und vor allem nach ausgiebiger Angelei mit der VHF -30g 2,30m, kann ich das nachvollziehen und angele selber auch leichter. Im freien Wasser vom Boot fürchte ich mit der VHF -30g. keinen Hecht.

Grüße #h
Margaux


----------



## rainer1962 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die Schnurkraft sollte dann netto zur Sicherheit größer als 4. sein, sofern das mit den Ködern paßt, und schon kann ich die Kraftfragen als angepaßt betrachten. :m


 

das meinte ich damit, wenn du die max. Schnurkraft an die jeweilige Harrison anpasst ist eine vernünftige Köderführung und die damit verbundene Ausbeute schlichtweg unmöglich, da die Schnur zu dick wird und jeder Köder mit der verbundenen technik nur eine gewisse Stärke verträgt. Auf die 120iger kommen max 30 kg für Waller, auf die 75er max 15kg für Zander (fische in der Regel aber nur 7-12kg) die 45er bekommt um die 7 - 8kg und die 30iger 5-7kg, so handhabe ich das.
Was Dein Hängelösen betrifft, ich brauche dir nicht zu sagen wie man das macht ohne Rutenbruch zu riskieren (nehm ich zum. mal an) Meine Einstellung ist nun mal so fein wie möglich zu fischen und im drill nicht unnötig Druck ausüben. Ich lasse die burschen laufen und führe sie dabei ohne dass sie das  merken, ich erzeuge immer in die Richtung druck in die ic den Fisch eigentlich gar nicht haben will. Soll er nach rwechts laufen, "ziehe" ich ihn nach links, der Fisch läuft eigentlich immer entgegengesetzt, Pech at man eigentlich nur dann wenn er in der Nähe von seinem Unterschlupf ist, da zieht er dann auf alle Fälle hin. Jetzt kann man dagegen halten mit stärkerem Tackle kann ich ihn dort weghalten, ob er dann aber gebissen hätte weil die Köderführung nicht mehr ideal war ist dann doch stark zu bezweifeln und natürlich nicht zu beweisen, ich für  meinen teil gehe aber davon aus.

@Norbert....
das mit den Ködern stimmt, selbst eine 45er packt einen 12er Kippershad im Rhein nicht mehr wenn man über die Rute jiggt. Beim Faulenzen siehts dann schon anders aus, deswegen gibts ja versch. Klassen, ich habe da ein wenig vorbeigeredet.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Auf die 120iger kommen max 30 kg für Waller, auf die 75er max 15kg für Zander (fische in der Regel aber nur 7-12kg) die 45er bekommt um die 7 - 8kg und die 30iger 5-7kg, so handhabe ich das.


Das paßt aber doch, auch zu meiner Liste oben (lange 75:10,45:6,30:5), und ist schon mehr als die Rute unter Volllast vertrüge, die kg Kraft bekommste dann nicht mehr schadfrei mit der Rute ausgeübt, würde mit Knoten usw. reduziert aber passen.
Bei der 120er weiß ich allerdings nicht, erscheint mir wirklich ein bischen viel, die 30kg. Vlt. reichen auch 22-25


----------



## Margaux (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Harrison-Fans!

Im Juni waren meine Freundin und ich mit unseren Campingmobil satte drei Wochen in Norwegen und Schweden unterwegs und hatten nur Harrisons im Gepäck. Selbstredend! Im Verlaufe des Urlaubes sollte sich da diesbezüglich ein gewisser „Aderlaß“ ergeben, aber dazu später mehr.

Als erstes Ziel erreichten wir bei strahlendem Wetter den Hardangerfjord. Naturgemäß konnte ich die erste Ausfahrt mit dem gemieteten Boot kaum abwarten, sollte doch die VT -120g Multiaufbau inkl. neuer Penn International Baitcast 965 endlich eingeweiht werden. Meine Freundin, die bisher aktiv noch nie selber geangelt hatte, hatte ich mit der „Ultra-Spaßrute“ VHF -30g 2,30m und 30g- Pilker ausgerüstet.

Zum Aufwärmen steuerte ich zunächst einen kleinen Unterwasserberg in Ufernähe auf ca. 8m Tiefe an. Und richtig, das Echolot zeigte eine ganze Menge Fische. Meine Freundin Alexandra konnte dann auch sofort den ersten Fisch fangen.

Nachdem ich einen Leng gefangen hatte, bekam ich auf einmal einen Riesenbiß. Die VT bog sich zum Halbkreis, die 22er Power Pro sauste von der „singenden“ Penn-Multi. Vor meinem geistigen Auge zog schon ein kampfstarker Köhler, ein dicker Dorsch oder gar irgendeine „Platte“ vorbei. Nach ein paar Minuten konnte ich jedoch eine Haiflosse erkennen… Und wirklich: ein tumber, ca. 80cm langer Dornhai hatte sich meinen Pilker geschnappt. Der spannende Drill konnte die Tauglichkeit meiner Rolle und den Spaßfaktor der VT unterstreichen. Der Hai wurde selbstverständlich wieder zurückgesetzt.

Meine Freundin fing dann einen ca. 60cm langen, sehr kampfstarken Köhler. An der VHF -30g, 2,30m, ein Genuß – und so was wie die "Initialzündung": Die VHF hat sie jedenfalls nicht mehr aus der Hand gegeben – „Harrisonverlust“ Nr. 1. Ich bekam übrigens noch einen weiteren Dornhai an den Pilker und das ganze Spiel wiederholte sich. Ein Norweger auf dem Campingplatz erzählte mir hinterher, dass die Dornhaie wohl schwarmweise in den Fjord einfallen. 

Deshalb habe ich am nächsten Tag einen anderen Teil des Fjordes angesteuert. Meine Freundin lässt den Pilker inkl. Heringspaternoster in die Tiefe sausen, stoppt, kurbelt und … die Rute krümmt sich. Diesmal kein Hai, sondern vier wild-kämpfende Makrelen an der VHF 30g, 2,30m. Nach dem Drill hatte ich die Rute endgültig "verloren". Die Makrelen waren über Nacht in den Fjord gekommen. Denn beim nächsten Auswurf das gleiche Spiel. Diesmal konnten drei Makrelen gelandet werden. 

Da sieben Makrelen für zwei Mahlzeiten locker ausreichen, haben wir auf gemütliches Schleppangeln und dabei Fjord erkunden umgestellt. Alexandra hatte noch vereinzelt Makrelen, ich konnte an der VT 75 Multiaufbau einen prima Köhler landen.

Wir waren noch 10 Tage in Norwegen, konnten u.a. am Romsdalfjord noch Dorsche fangen. Insgesamt alles keine Riesen, aber Spaß hat’s trotzdem gemacht. Meerforellen vom Ufer konnte ich leider nicht überlisten, obwohl ich mit der Harrison Interceptor 2,70m und 18g Spöket sehr weit werfen konnte. 

In der 2. Hälfte unserer Reise kamen wir nach Schweden. Dort hatte ich es natürlich auf die Hechte abgesehen. Das Wetter war mittlerweile umgeschlagen, oft war es regnerisch und windig. Das schien aber für das Hechtangeln nur zuträglich zu sein. „Bewaffnet“ mit den beiden VT’ s inkl. Multirollen ging’s zum Schleppangeln raus. Das Echolot zeigte immer wieder große Fische auf nur einen Meter, also flachlaufende Wobbler aufziehen. Auch das war richtig: innerhalb von 1,5 Std. gingen drei schöne Hechte, alle knapp unter 80cm, auf Swim Whizz sowie ein Castiac-Imitat (Forellenimitation). Insgesamt fing ich bei drei Ausfahrten 6 Hechte. Alexandra fing mit IHRER VHF -30g. 2,30m einen prima Barsch von immerhin 30cm. Auch in Schweden alles keine Riesen, aber trotzdem hat’ s auch hier richtig Spaß gemacht. Übrigens waren auch in Schweden die Forellen störrisch und wollten nicht beißen.

Alles im allem aber ein klasse Urlaub und ich wäre gerne noch länger geblieben… 

Viele Grüße,

Margaux


P.S. Schade, leider hat das mit dem Einstellen der Fotos nicht geklappt. Ich füge deshalb ein paar Fotos als Anhänge bei.


----------



## J-son (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Margaux,

schöner Bericht, aber die Links funktionieren nicht.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Margaux (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



J-son schrieb:


> Hallo Margaux,
> 
> schöner Bericht, aber die Links funktionieren nicht.
> 
> ...



Das habe ich mir fast gedacht. Dann stelle ich jetzt die "offizielle" Anfrage, wie ich ganz normale Fotos in den Bericht bekomme. Das einfache Markieren und Hineinkopieren klappt nicht...


----------



## sa-s (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hallo margaux,

sehr schöner bericht.

freue mich noch auf die bilder und denke mit lust an die ersten beiden mai-wochen zurück.

fisch satt, gab mir endlich die möglichkeit endlich meine fertigkeiten im filletieren zu verfeinern.

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## J-son (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Das habe ich mir fast gedacht. Dann stelle ich jetzt die "offizielle" Anfrage, wie ich ganz normale Fotos in den Bericht bekomme. Das einfache Markieren und Hineinkopieren klappt nicht...



Ich kann's auch nur als Anhang...

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Mr. Sprock (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Das habe ich mir fast gedacht. Dann stelle ich jetzt die "offizielle" Anfrage, wie ich ganz normale Fotos in den Bericht bekomme. Das einfache Markieren und Hineinkopieren klappt nicht...



Hallo Margaux,

es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. Du kannst Fotos, die auf deinem PC gespeichert sind, direkt in deinen Beitrag laden. Diese werden dann dort als kleines Bild mit Vorschaufunktion abgelegt. 
Benutze dafür die Bedienfelder unterhalb des eigentlichen Textfeldes, wenn du einen neuen Beitrag schreibst.

2. Wenn du die Bilder direkt in deinen Text einfügen möchtest, musst du sie vorher auf einen externen Webspace laden und dann mit den dafür vorgesehenen Einfügefunktionen, welche du oberhalb deines Textfeldes findest, direkt verlinken.
Die Bilder erscheinen dann nicht als Vorschaubilder, sondern in voller Größe direkt in deinem Text, was viel schöner aber ladeintensiver ist.

TL

P.S.: Beispiel zu Punkt 2, direkt verlinkt (vorher hochgeladen):
http://img176.*ih.us/img176/6737/ersteflifihefepc3.jpg

Unten habe ich das gleiche Bild noch mal direkt mit der AB-Funktion von meinem PC hochgeladen. Es wird als Vorschaubild angezeigt. Dort kann man drauf klicken, wenn man das Bild vergrößert betrachten will.

P.S.: Das Markieren und Hineinkopieren klappt nicht, da die AB-Bilderlinks keine offiziellen Jpg-Links sind. So schützt man sich vor dem Fremdverlinken durch andere Webseiten.


----------



## rainer1962 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Das paßt aber doch, auch zu meiner Liste oben (lange 75:10,45:6,30:5), und ist schon mehr als die Rute unter Volllast vertrüge, die kg Kraft bekommste dann nicht mehr schadfrei mit der Rute ausgeübt, würde mit Knoten usw. reduziert aber passen.
> Bei der 120er weiß ich allerdings nicht, erscheint mir wirklich ein bischen viel, die 30kg. Vlt. reichen auch 22-25


 



Det ich weiß nicht welche Rechnungen du da aufstellst, ich theoretisiere und berechne das nicht alles, ich gehe da nach meinem Gefühl und das hat mich eigentlich diesbez. noch nie enttäuscht. Vielleicht verstehe ich auch gar nicht was du eigentlich wirklich willst. Ne 30kg Schnur auf Waller ist nicht zu stark für die 120iger, obs Ködermässig Sinn macht ist ne andrere Frage, bei mir werkelt ne 25er Spiderwire, liegt so um die 22kg, ansonsten machst du Dir glaube ich zuviele Gedanken wie wann du was irgendwie berechnen kannst. Wie gesagt ich machs aus dem bauch heraus, sprengt mir ein Fisch die Schnur habe ich einfach Pech gehabt, das lag dann meistens an nem Drillfehler  oder irgendeiner nicht bemerkten Schwachstelle. Wie gesagt, vielleicht verstehe ich auch nicht wirklich was du meinst.


----------



## Margaux (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Wenn du die Bilder direkt in deinen Text einfügen möchtest, musst du sie vorher auf einen externen Webspace laden und dann mit den dafür vorgesehenen Einfügefunktionen, welche du oberhalb deines Textfeldes findest, direkt verlinken.
> Die Bilder erscheinen dann nicht als Vorschaubilder, sondern in voller Größe direkt in deinem Text, was viel schöner aber ladeintensiver ist.
> 
> TL
> ...


 
@Thilo
Erstmal vielen Dank für das klasse Bild, so fängt der Tag gut an |muahah:.

Eine Frage als Computerlaie, was genau ist eine externe Webspace und wie komme ich daran?

Als Anhang (Variante 1) sind aber nur 5 Bilder erlaubt? 

Vielen Dank und Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Det ich weiß nicht welche Rechnungen du da aufstellst, ich theoretisiere und berechne das nicht alles


Ich theoretisiere dann wohl ein bischen mehr, muss wohl irgendwo her kommen aus 'ner Sache, die ich naturgemäß nicht lassen kann (nachforschen)! :q
Macht aber auch nichts wenn man es unterschiedlich sieht, hauptsache du hast auch zusammenfaßbare Erfahrungs- und Praxiswerte  (hast Du schon auf der ersten Threadseite) #6. Geht doch bloß darum irgend ein Kraftmaß für die Abstimmung zu Ködern, Führung, Schnur und Grenzkräften zu finden. 
Eine Waage hat jeder, und einen Wassereimer voll Wasser kann sich schon jeder vorstellen oder mal nachvollziehen, deswegen das mit einer Vergleichkraft, was besser geeignet ist als irgendwelche "Phantasiefischwerte"  aufzustellen.

Nicht darum ob die Rute zu schwer oder zu leicht oder zu sonstwas ist, eine leichte Rute hat ganz klar irgendwo Grenzen, und es ist besser die vorher zu wissen und entsprechend abzustimmen.

@Thilo (NRW)
Schönes Bild, mal was anderes, aber auch gutes!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Margaux
Schöner Bericht - für den Anfang!  Gerade wo es spannend wird und ich den Hai und die Makrelenpracht sehen will - nichts da! :g 

Gibt auch Anleitungen im Bilder+Videobereich im Board. 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=23537
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=24025

Wichtige Sache: Die CAM-Bilder müssen meist verkleinert werden. Ich nehme dafür das Toolkit Nr.1 #6, den Irfanview.
http://www.irfanview.de/
Bilder auf 640er Breite und 480er Höhe gebracht, läßt sich auch für einen ganzen Schwung insgesamt machen, die default 75% Kompression fürs JPEG versuchen, und schon bekommste ein Bild auf tragbare ~85KByte, die auch die Boardladefunktion zuläßt. Bei 80 und 100KB fängt die nämlich an zu streiken |gr: Mit dem austüfteln der optimalen gerade noch ladbaren aber ansehnlichen Größe hab ich schon so manches Stündchen zugebracht. |rolleyes 
Die verlustlose Drehfunktion (mit Zusatzfiltern) ist auch wichtig, sonst siehts entweder schlechter aus oder wir sitzen alle mit schiefen Kopf vom Display!


----------



## Margaux (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@AngelDet
Auch Dir vielen Dank für die Tips und Links. Ich werde heute abend zunächst als Anhänge mal ein paar (Hai-, Makrelen- und Hecht-) Bilder beifügen. Am Wochenende werde ich dann mal ans Tüfteln gehen...

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## rainer1962 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich theoretisiere dann wohl ein bischen mehr, muss wohl irgendwo her kommen aus 'ner Sache, die ich naturgemäß nicht lassen kann (nachforschen)! :q
> Macht aber auch nichts wenn man es unterschiedlich sieht, hauptsache du hast auch zusammenfaßbare Erfahrungs- und Praxiswerte (hast Du schon auf der ersten Threadseite) #6. Geht doch bloß darum irgend ein Kraftmaß für die Abstimmung zu Ködern, Führung, Schnur und Grenzkräften zu finden.
> Eine Waage hat jeder, und einen Wassereimer voll Wasser kann sich schon jeder vorstellen oder mal nachvollziehen, deswegen das mit einer Vergleichkraft, was besser geeignet ist als irgendwelche "Phantasiefischwerte"  aufzustellen.
> 
> ...


 

achso
was du da so ausrechnest drücke ich in der Ködergröße, mit den Köpfen und den jeweiligen Führungsstilen, in Verbindung mit dem Gewässer und den dortigen gegebenheiten aus|supergri#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> was du da so ausrechnest drücke ich in der Ködergröße, mit den Köpfen und den jeweiligen Führungsstilen, in Verbindung mit dem Gewässer und den dortigen gegebenheiten aus|supergri#h


Und das ist ja auch schon mal top zum GuFieren! #6
Auf Wobbler und Spinner läßt sich das aber nicht so einfach umrechnen  Müßte da mal ein paar Gummi-Teile wiegen, dann kommt man schon mal leicht auf die Werte Kopf+Gummi, was das Werfen und die Liftkräfte angeht.


----------



## mad (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> In der Aktion der Blanks hat sich nichts wesentliches getan, es wurden Details verbessert und die Qualität noch einmal gesteigert..."
> 
> "Harrison VHF in Q2M"
> 
> kennt die jemand? hat die schon jemand gefischt? verbaut mad die bereits?



servus,

die blanks verbaue ich seit januar schon.#6


----------



## rainer1962 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Margeaux
nachträglich .....
super Bericht


----------



## Margaux (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Als Nachtrag zu meinem kleinen Harrison-Reisebericht (Beitrag 2601) noch das Thema "Harrison VT’ s und das Schleppangeln" … Ich weiß, Harrison-Ruten sind und bleiben Spinangeln, aber die VT’ s sind auch hervorragende Schleppruten. Und mir sind sie dazu bei weitem nicht zu schade, im Gegenteil, ich werde keine anderen Ruten mehr zum (Freihand-) Schleppen einsetzen. Eine Schlepprute muß feinfühlig genug sein, um Bisse anzuzeigen, andererseits aber starr genug, um auf lange Entfernung Anschläge durchzubringen, aber wiederum nicht zu steif, wenn der Hecht direkt vor dem Boot nochmal alle Kraft aufwendet: Also hohe Anforderungen an einen entsprechenden Blank. 

Die VT 75 UND die Interceptor bin ich dann ja auch gleich leihweise  losgeworden (ob ich die jemals wieder sehe…) - Harrisonverlust Nr. 2 und 3. 

Grüße #h

Margaux


----------



## Margaux (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

... und nochmal fünf Bilder zum Meeresangeln


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Na klasse Bilder! #6 Geliebtes Schwedenbootsangeln :k 
Die Nr.5 SE ist genau der Blick, da sieht man förmlich schon die Rute zucken ...

Die Behandlung/Haltung des Hais wirkt irgendwie sehr respektsvoll. :g

Und das mit deeeen Rutenhaltern bezeichnest Du als Freihandschleppen ...  :q


----------



## Margaux (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Na klasse Bilder! #6 Geliebtes Schwedenbootsangeln :k
> Die Nr.5 SE ist genau der Blick, da sieht man förmlich schon die Rute zucken ...
> 
> Die Behandlung/Haltung des Hais wirkt irgendwie sehr respektsvoll. :g



|muahahas kannst Du laut sagen, der Dorn soll ja giftig sein und hat zumindest mir mächtig Respekt eingeflöst - neben der ganzen Erscheinung |supergri Und als 90%-Süßwasserangler auf einmal einen Hai an der Harrison... |pfisch:|bigeyes |uhoh:



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Und das mit deeeen Rutenhaltern bezeichnest Du als Freihandschleppen ...  :q



|muahah:|muahah:Na ja... na gut, aber auch in den "Schraubzwingen" machen sich die VT' s bestens :vik:

Grüße,
Dornhai-Schraubzwingen-Harrison-Schlepper #h


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Margaux 
Vielen Dank für den Bericht und die Bilder!
Finde ne Harrison im Down East mit ner Multi sieht einfach spitze aus.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Bubbel2000 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

coole bilder, der hai gefällt mir besonders


----------



## angelspezi82 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hallo liebe leutz,

wollte mich nun auch einmal hier einklinken.
bin zwar noch kein vhf besitzer, hab sie aber schon mal gefischt und nun konnte ich nich anders und hab eben eine bei mad in auftrag gegeben.
ich bin gespannt wie ein "flitzebogen" und freu mich wie ein kleines kind. kanns kaum erwarten dat dingen zu fischen ...:l
rhein und altrheinzander, ich komme ...

petri

der spezi


----------



## Bernhard* (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> hallo liebe leutz,
> 
> wollte mich nun auch einmal hier einklinken.
> bin zwar noch kein vhf besitzer, hab sie aber schon mal gefischt und nun konnte ich nich anders und hab eben eine bei mad in auftrag gegeben.
> ...


 
Dann erst mal viel Spass beim Warten! Meine Nächste bekomm ich die nächsten Tage.


----------



## rainer1962 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Dann erst mal viel Spass beim Warten! Meine Nächste bekomm ich die nächsten Tage.


|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|sagnix


----------



## taxel (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> hallo liebe leutz,
> 
> wollte mich nun auch einmal hier einklinken.
> bin zwar noch kein vhf besitzer, hab sie aber schon mal gefischt und nun konnte ich nich anders und hab eben eine bei mad in auftrag gegeben.
> ...



Hallo Angelspezi82,

wie ich sehe bist du aus FFM. Gehst du hier auch im Main gufinieren? Mich würde so eine Harrison auch mal interessieren. Darf man dann das neue Stöckchen begutachten? Welche hast du denn bestellt?

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



taxel schrieb:


> Hallo Angelspezi82,
> 
> wie ich sehe bist du aus FFM. Gehst du hier auch im Main gufinieren? Mich würde so eine Harrison auch mal interessieren. Darf man dann das neue Stöckchen begutachten? Welche hast du denn bestellt?
> 
> ...



Ich komme aus der Nähe von Hanau, wenn Du möchtest können wir uns gerne mal treffen und Du kannst die Harrison (die 30er oder auch 75er) mal testen... Einfach mal melden wenn Interesse besteht...

CU SS


----------



## Bernhard* (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|sagnix


 
Hast wahrscheinlich gestern mit dem Robert telefoniert - die Ruten sind noch lange nicht fertig und wir werden nur verarscht :c


----------



## NorbertF (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Macht mich nicht schwach, ich kriegs an den Nerven! #h


----------



## Bernhard* (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Macht mich nicht schwach, ich kriegs an den Nerven! #h


 
Die Preise für Robert´s Ruten sind super ... aber die Kosten danach für die Nervenheilanstalt.... #d


----------



## sa-s (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Die Preise für Robert´s Ruten sind super ... aber die Kosten danach für die Nervenheilanstalt.... #d



GEMACH, GEMACH, . . . 

gut ding will weile haben!

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## Bernhard* (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sa-s schrieb:


> GEMACH, GEMACH, . . .
> 
> gut ding will weile haben!


 
Sag das mal meinem nervösen Zucken!!! :q


----------



## NorbertF (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Mein Briefkasten ist schon total verbeult, der kriegt jeden Abend nen Schlag wenn keine Paketnachricht drin ist.


----------



## Bernhard* (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Mein Briefkasten ist schon total verbeult, der kriegt jeden Abend nen Schlag wenn keine Paketnachricht drin ist.


 
Ich hoffe Du hast noch ein paar auf Reserve!! :m


----------



## NorbertF (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Gibts im Bauhaus, ich hab schon ne Rabattkarte.


----------



## Bernhard* (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Gibts im Bauhaus, ich hab schon ne Rabattkarte.


 
Bis Du Deine BP bekommst, wirst schon noch ein paar durchnudeln müssen! :q


----------



## Freelander (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin Leute!

Also mein Interesse an einer Harrison ist auch geweckt.
Welche Rute könntet Ihr mir für´s Gufi fischen an der Elbe empfehlen?Ich fische mit Gufis von 6-11cm mit Bleiköpfen zwischen 15 und 28gr.

Mich würde auch Interessieren was solch eine Rute kostet und ob man sich so eine auch mal igendwo anschauen kann?
 gruß
freelander


----------



## NorbertF (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Bis Du Deine BP bekommst, wirst schon noch ein paar durchnudeln müssen! :q



Nene die kommt bald, da bin ich sicher.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Freelander schrieb:


> Moin Leute!
> 
> Also mein Interesse an einer Harrison ist auch geweckt.
> Welche Rute könntet Ihr mir für´s Gufi fischen an der Elbe empfehlen?Ich fische mit Gufis von 6-11cm mit Bleiköpfen zwischen 15 und 28gr.
> ...



Schreib am besten mal von wo Du kommst, dann findet sich sicher ein Boardy in Deiner Nähe, der Dir mal seine Angelrute (Harrison)
  zeigen kann.

CU SS


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Dir mal seine Angelrute (Harrison) zeigen kann.


Haste aber sorgfältig formuliert (gegen BFF-Gefahren und so )


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Haste aber sorgfältig formuliert (gegen BFF-Gefahren und so )



Wollte es grade abschicken als mir die Zweideutigkeit aufgefallen ist, deswegen noch eine kleine Änderung... :m

Wer weiß was ihr sonst von mir denkt? |kopfkrat


----------



## Bernhard* (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wollte es grade abschicken als mir die Zweideutigkeit aufgefallen ist, deswegen noch eine kleine Änderung... :m
> 
> Wer weiß was ihr sonst von mir denkt? |kopfkrat


 
Also, wenn er in meiner Nähe wär würd ich Ihm schon gern mal meine Rute zeigen!!


----------



## Freelander (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Schreib am besten mal von wo Du kommst, dann findet sich sicher ein Boardy in Deiner Nähe, der Dir mal seine Angelrute (Harrison)
> zeigen kann.
> 
> CU SS


 
Na klar,ich komme aus Schleswig Holstein,Kreis Ostholstein.

gruß
freelander


----------



## rainer1962 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

boah börnie...
ich mache mir so langsam schon meine Gedanken was du so alles von dir losgibst die letzte Zeit.....:q


----------



## Bernhard* (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> boah börnie...
> ich mache mir so langsam schon meine Gedanken was du so alles von dir losgibst die letzte Zeit.....:q


 
Wieso? Soll ich Dir auch meine Rute zeigen? :k


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Wieso? Soll ich Dir auch meine Rute zeigen? :k



Danke, habe ich in Schweden schon gesehen und auch mal in der hand gehabt, hat mich aber nicht so vom Hocker gehauen. #d

War irgendwie so schwer und wabbelig, ich stehe eher auf die schlanken, brettharten. fühlt sich für mich besser an! |bigeyes

Ach ja, bevor einer fragt: Blechpeitsche vs. VHF ! :vik:


----------



## sa-s (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Also, wenn er in meiner Nähe wär würd ich Ihm schon gern mal meine Rute zeigen!!




dass ist gut!

vielleicht zeigst du mir sie ja auch.

dann zeig ich dir auch meine|wavey:

grüsse

sepp


----------



## Bernhard* (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Danke, habe ich in Schweden schon gesehen und auch mal in der hand gehabt, hat mich aber nicht so vom Hocker gehauen. #d
> 
> War irgendwie so schwer und wabbelig, ich stehe eher auf die schlanken, brettharten. fühlt sich für mich besser an! |bigeyes
> 
> Ach ja, bevor einer fragt: Blechpeitsche vs. VHF ! :vik:


 
Oh Gott! Und ich hab mich schon gefragt wie besoffen ich denn in Schweden war... :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> War irgendwie so schwer und wabbelig, ich stehe eher auf die schlanken, brettharten. fühlt sich für mich besser an! |bigeyes
> 
> Ach ja, bevor einer fragt: Blechpeitsche vs. VHF ! :vik:


jo, seh ich auch so! #6 aber das ist eben persönliche Gefühls- und Ansichtssache.

Und wenn die 150er VHF mal in die Hand nimmst, stellt sich sowieso nicht mehr die BP-Frage ...


----------



## sa-s (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hallo allerseits,

hätte mal ein frage an die vhf-profis (will meinen diejenigen von euch die ggf. schon mehrere in besitz haben) zur rutenlänge.

wie deutlich wirkt sich die länge der angel auf die zu erzielende wurfweite aus. z.b. ein ft länger macht 5 m...

mir gehts nicht in erster linie um einen weitwurfwettbewerb, jedoch habe ich an unserem vereinsweiher (ca. 275 * 175 m) das problem, dass die fische häuffig eben nicht in ufernähe stehen und rauben (ist gleichzeitig nämlich ein badesee, zefix).

deshalb ist imo die überlegung naheliegend anstatt einer 8 ft. ne 9 ft oder 10 ft. zu wählen.

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@sepp
nimm 8ft + 10ft dazu. Ich machs gerad andersherum, die 8ft'er machen auch richtig Spaß und so langsam bin ich innerlich bereit :g zu einer 8ft VHF, hat gedauert, aber es muß wohl sein, ist einfach noch wieder ein Stück zierlicher und handlicher als alles darüber. :m


----------



## angelspezi82 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ach leute ich hab zeit und kann warten ..... (...nein hab ich nich ... will dat dingen haben aber jetzt ;-) )

@taxel, bist auch noch in andern foren unterwegs, gelle?!!
 ich komme aus ffm stimmt, genauer sogar aus bergen-enkheim, bin aber fast nie am main. gehe lieber an den rhein bzw altrhein, kühkopf ...zum bafos und döbel zubbeln auch ma an die kinzig ...

habe die vhf in 9 fuss und -75gr bestellt ...


----------



## NorbertF (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sa-s schrieb:


> mir gehts nicht in erster linie um einen weitwurfwettbewerb, jedoch habe ich an unserem vereinsweiher (ca. 275 * 175 m) das problem, dass die fische häuffig eben nicht in ufernähe stehen und rauben (ist gleichzeitig nämlich ein badesee, zefix).
> 
> deshalb ist imo die überlegung naheliegend anstatt einer 8 ft. ne 9 ft oder 10 ft. zu wählen.
> 
> ...



Ich hätte da noch eine Idee: 8ft und ein Bellyboot.
Das wäre die Spasskombo schlechthin!
Leider besitze ich nur eine einzige Harrison in 2,7 Meter und kann dir die Frage nicht beantworten.



> Und wenn die 150er VHF mal in die Hand nimmst, stellt sich sowieso nicht mehr die BP-Frage ...



doch, mir schon


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ich hätte da noch eine Idee: 8ft und ein Bellyboot.
> Das wäre die Spasskombo schlechthin!


Das ist auch eine saugute Lösung, für die ich die 8fter ja will (Waten, Buschkampf, Nahkampf am Ufer, Belly-Boat), das steht auch auf der Agenda.  

Vor allem wo Du das fürs Süßwassser ja gerade vormachst, und aufer Ostsee kann ich mir eigentlich auch nix anderes vorstellen, lieber gleich dahin, wo die Fische wirklich sind, weit hinaus waten inner Watbüx ist auch nicht ungefährlich.

Nur: man kann und darf nicht überall mit dem BB ..  
Kleiner Fluß, Trinkwasserseen+talsperren usw. Anner großen Talsperre sieht man ohne (min.) eine 10ft ziemlich verloren aus, ganz zu schweigen von den klippigen Ufern.


----------



## NorbertF (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Wenns doch ein Badesee ist...da werden ja wohl Schwimmhilfen erlaubt sein


----------



## taxel (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> @taxel, bist auch noch in andern foren unterwegs, gelle?!!



In anderen Foren bin ich auch unterwegs. Kennen wir uns vielleicht schon? #h



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> ich komme aus ffm stimmt, genauer sogar aus bergen-enkheim,



Bei Enkheim / Fechenheim ist im Main auch tote Hose. :v Da war ich fast zwei Jahre ohne wesentliche Fischkontakte. Weiter unten ab der Innenstadt sieht es besser aus. :vik:

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sa-s schrieb:


> unserem vereinsweiher (ca. 275 * 175 m) das problem, dass die fische häuffig eben nicht in ufernähe stehen und rauben (ist gleichzeitig nämlich ein badesee, zefix).


Da geht BB natürlich! :vik:


----------



## KHof (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo!

Mal eine dumme Frage - Was hat eine VHF 150 mit einer BP zu tun?
...außer daß sie beide länger als dick sind?

Klaus


----------



## NorbertF (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Würde sie auch eher mit der 90er vergleichen...aber eigentlich auch das nicht.
Die BP wird meine Allround / Rheinrute.
Da lauf ich 10km zu Fuss und treffe auf unterschiedlichste Bedingungen, grosse Fische und brauche unterschiedliche Köder.
Mehr als eine Rute mitschleppen ist nicht drin. Also BP


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



KHof schrieb:


> Mal eine dumme Frage - Was hat eine VHF 150 mit einer BP zu tun?


Diese VHF kann eine BP im oberen WG-Bereich ganz locker ersetzen, da wo die 75er aufhört und nicht ganz mithalten kann.
Mußte Dir mal angucken kommen, am besten die BP mit oder so, das ist einfach ein Hammerteil, noch mehr als die auch schon harte kurze 9ft Fenwick XSB2, die ich der BP ja schon vorziehe.


----------



## NorbertF (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Im oberen Wurfgewichtsbereich gibts sicher Alternativen und besseres. Im unteren auch.
Ich will aber eine die alles kann 
Für oben und unten hab ich ja schon was 
wobei im oberen Bereich dürfte die Aktion der BP schon mächtig Spass bringen.


----------



## Bernhard* (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



KHof schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Mal eine dumme Frage - Was hat eine VHF 150 mit einer BP zu tun?
> ...außer daß sie beide länger als dick sind?
> ...


 
Genausoviel wie ein Mercedes mit einem BMW...weis auch nicht was der meint...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Wollte Norbert - wegen seinem VHF-Symptombild (und jetzt die anderen BP'ler) eigentlich nur drauf hin weisen, daß es auf lange Sicht keine Alternative zur Erweiterung mit z.B. einer 9ft 75er und 120er gibt, so sehr sie sich auch dagegen sperren mögen. :vik:

(Und jetzt mal wech in Deckung #h )


----------



## mad (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Nene die kommt bald, da bin ich sicher.



ab montag brauchst keinen neuen briefkasten mehr.#6


----------



## NorbertF (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> ab montag brauchst keinen neuen briefkasten mehr.#6



WUHA!!! JUHUU!!! Du bist der beste *sing* lalala :vik::vik:#6#6
Danke Robert! :l:l:l|supergri
*tanz* *schunkel*

meine Frau wird fluchen, die sieht mich nicht oft nächste Woche haha


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> ab montag brauchst keinen neuen briefkasten mehr.#6




Warum, sagst Du ihm dann das Du ihm nix schickst? |uhoh:



War nur Spaß...  Viel spaß mit der Rute!#6


----------



## angelspezi82 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



taxel schrieb:


> In anderen Foren bin ich auch unterwegs. Kennen wir uns vielleicht schon? #h
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ja, denke schon ... hab da allerdings an anderen nickname (nie-ohne-gummi)

war nie in fechenheim, wann dann ab hanau kesselstadt und noch weiter hoch, da gibt es zwar fisch, vorallem waller und viel rapfen aber ich mag den main eben nicht.

kauf dir ma ne hessische rheinkarte für 25 ecken und komm ma mit an den kühkopf, an die yachthäfen, und andere gute stellen ...


----------



## J-son (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> ab montag brauchst keinen neuen briefkasten mehr.#6



...und ich???:c

Gespannt:
J@Y


----------



## sa-s (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @sepp
> nimm 8ft + 10ft dazu. Ich machs gerad andersherum, die 8ft'er machen auch richtig Spaß und so langsam bin ich innerlich bereit :g zu einer 8ft VHF, hat gedauert, aber es muß wohl sein, ist einfach noch wieder ein Stück zierlicher und handlicher als alles darüber. :m



hi det,

das ist ja die crux!

eigentlich macht mir das fischen mit kurzen stöcken schon sehr spass, erstens weils das gelände erfordert, zweitens, weils der eigenen geschicklichkeit entgegen kommt, drittens weils rückenschonender ist, aber viertens kommts mir oft so vor, als würden die fische mir eine nase drehen und justament immer ausserhalb meiner erreichbaren wurfweite rauben.

grüsse

sepp

ps.: hast du denn eine abschätzung was 30 oder 60 cm mehr an hebelarm wurfweite bringen? könnst doch schon mal den taschenrechner vorglühen oder #h


----------



## NorbertF (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wollte Norbert - wegen seinem VHF-Symptombild (und jetzt die anderen BP'ler) eigentlich nur drauf hin weisen, daß es auf lange Sicht keine Alternative zur Erweiterung mit z.B. einer 9ft 75er und 120er gibt, so sehr sie sich auch dagegen sperren mögen. :vik:
> 
> (Und jetzt mal wech in Deckung #h )



Gibt schlimmeres als 2 neue VHFs 
Hab nix dagegen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sa-s schrieb:


> ps.: hast du denn eine abschätzung was 30 oder 60 cm mehr an hebelarm wurfweite bringen? könnst doch schon mal den taschenrechner vorglühen oder #h


rein nach der Physik und pauschal 60cm Griff und Gegenhebel: (300-60)/(240-60)=1,33 
was eben 30% mehr Abwurfgeschwindigkeit und evtl. auch Mehrweite bringen könnte. Da gibts dann aber noch die Nebenbedingungen vom Rest her, aber von 40m auf 53m wäre schon was. Da sich die 3m meist auch noch wesentlich besser aufladen lassen, kann man schon einiges herausholen. Die Führung auf Weite ist auch besser, aber anstrengender.


----------



## KHof (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Na dann Det!

Viel Spaß mit dem komischen Fenwick-Ding.

Übrigens zu der Wurfrechnerei - das stimmt nur bei gleicher Winkelgeschwindigkeit beim Abwurf. Dazu braucht man bei einer längeren Rute mehr Kraft wegen des größeren Trägheitsmomentes der längeren Achse.

Klaus


----------



## Margaux (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Zitat:
Zitat von *mad* 

 
_ab montag brauchst keinen neuen briefkasten mehr.#6_
...und ich???:c
Gespannt:
J@Y

Leuuute, immer die Ruhe bewahren...
Meine neue Harrison kommt erst Mitte August und ich bin die Geduld in Person...|splat:: ich habe im Bauhaus schon 10 Briefkästen bestellt... 
Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## NorbertF (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hach ist das Leben herrlich! So entspannt wie grad war ich schon 3 Monate nicht mehr!#:#v|jump:#g


----------



## Margaux (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Hach ist das Leben herrlich! So entspannt wie grad war ich schon 3 Monate nicht mehr!#:#v|jump:#g


 
:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## NorbertF (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

wir wechseln uns ja nur ab. Wenn du Nachricht bekommst dass deine gebaut sind warte ich dafür bestimmt schon wieder auf die nächste:q


----------



## sa-s (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ich hätte da noch eine Idee: 8ft und ein Bellyboot.
> Das wäre die Spasskombo schlechthin!
> Leider besitze ich nur eine einzige Harrison in 2,7 Meter und kann dir die Frage nicht beantworten.
> 
> ...



hallo norbert,

danke für den tipp, brauche nur noch das boot, den belly habe ich bereits.

aber soviel ich weiss, darf man bei uns im verein nur vom boot aus fischen, wenn man waller angelt. das ein bb nur ne schwimmhilfe und damit eher gleichzusetzen ist mit einer wathose, dürfte da nicht unbedingt auf grosses verständnis stossen.

grüsse

sepp


----------



## J-son (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sa-s schrieb:


> hallo norbert,
> 
> danke für den tipp, brauche nur noch das boot, den belly habe ich bereits.
> 
> ...



Waller-Kalle soll ja damit berühmt geworden sein, dass er den Wallern vom BB aus nachgestellt hat...


GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## NorbertF (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sa-s schrieb:


> hallo norbert,
> 
> danke für den tipp, brauche nur noch das boot, den belly habe ich bereits.
> 
> ...



Na dann passt doch alles!! Womit angelt man auf Waller? Mit Gummi. Was ist die beste GuFi Rute? Ne VHF. Also hau rein 
Für Zanderbeifang kannst du ja nix!


----------



## Bernhard* (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Jetzt hört endlich auf so viele Ruten beim armen MAD zu ordern!!! Der Arme kommt überhaupt nicht mehr zum Angeln! Habt doch ein bisschen Mitleid! :c


----------



## NorbertF (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hmm Angebot und Nachfrage. Normalerweise werden Produkte die sehr knapp sind einfach teurer. Was dann die Nachfrage regelt 
Oder die Konkurenz auf den Plan ruft  
Bin gespannt wie das wird.


----------



## sa-s (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Na dann passt doch alles!! Womit angelt man auf Waller? Mit Gummi. Was ist die beste GuFi Rute? Ne VHF. Also hau rein
> Für Zanderbeifang kannst du ja nix!




HIHIHI,

 und dann schnall ich mir wasserski drunter und ab geht die luzi!

werde das mal bei der nächsten versammlung aufs parkett bringen. nervt schon ungemein, dass hier nirgends vom boot aus gefischt werden darf. grrrrrr

grüsse sepp


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



KHof schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit dem komischen Fenwick-Ding.


Na, die war doch selbst so provisorisch nicht schlecht, erinner Dich mal an die C4-Elite, da tun mir in Erinnerung noch die Arme zittern |uhoh: mit der beinharten Übertragung an der Futura. 
Allerdings muß die auch erstmal umgebaut auf taugliche Spinnrute vonner dicken Bootrute, da ist zuviel "Speck" drauf.



> Übrigens zu der Wurfrechnerei - das stimmt nur bei gleicher Winkelgeschwindigkeit beim Abwurf. Dazu braucht man bei einer längeren Rute mehr Kraft wegen des größeren Trägheitsmomentes der längeren Achse.


Da die erreichbare Winkel- und Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit beim Menschen/Angler aber (arg) begrenzt ist, bleibt nur der Mehrkrafteinsatz am längeren Hebel. 

Jetzt paßt und fehlt eigentlich nur noch die Frage nach der besten Universalspinnrute. Lange Kev4 oder BP? #c |kopfkrat

Ich sag erstere ... Beste LMH-Spinnrute, wenn man denn mit einer einzigen für alles losmuss. Barsche und Forellen gehen noch sicher, über Hecht und große braucht man sich auch nicht unterhalten.


----------



## NorbertF (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sa-s schrieb:


> HIHIHI,
> 
> und dann schnall ich mir wasserski drunter und ab geht die luzi!
> 
> ...



Mit etwas Glück werd ich bald berichten wie das geht...Wels vom Belly. Die Rute ist ja unterwegs...


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Norbert F
Dann kann man Dich ja bald auf Deinem Gummi-
Boot Richtung Horizont schwimmen sehen.
Viel Spass!

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nelson (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hi

bin auf der suche nach einer neuen hochwertigen spinnrute und bin dabei auf dieses thema gestoßen.

ich bin neugierig und hab ein paar fragen

was macht eine harrison aus?
was für modelle gibt es?
was kostet so ein teil?
woher?

usw.

wäre echt dufte, wenn mir da jemand von euch weiter helfen könnte.

tight lines at all !!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Lies doch eben den Thread durch, dann sind alle deine Fragen beantwortet.


----------



## J-son (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Lies doch eben den Thread durch, dann sind alle deine Fragen beantwortet.



Nee,

ich glaub' der Preis steht nicht drin...|supergri

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Nelson (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

180 Seiten???
da lese ich ja die ganze nacht


----------



## ivo (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Nelson

Lesen bildet!:vik:


----------



## sa-s (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Nelson schrieb:


> 180 Seiten???
> da lese ich ja die ganze nacht



musst ja nicht auf einmal alles lesen. ich habe seinerzeit auch auf mehrere anläufe verteilt alles gelesen.

leider kann man den thread nicht als ganzes ausdrucken, denn dann hätte man ne schöne bettlektüre.

oder weiss ich bloss nicht wie das geht?

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## McRip (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sa-s schrieb:


> leider kann man den thread nicht als ganzes ausdrucken, denn dann hätte man ne schöne bettlektüre.
> 
> oder weiss ich bloss nicht wie das geht?



Themen Optionen
Druckbare Version anzeigen
40 Beiträge dieses...

sind dann aber immernoch 68 Seiten 
Und wenn man die ausdruckt, oweia |sagnix


----------



## sa-s (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



McRip schrieb:


> Themen Optionen
> Druckbare Version anzeigen
> 40 Beiträge dieses...
> 
> ...



aaaaaahhhh,

danke schön wieder was gelernt.

muss ich wohl dann im büro drucken ;-)

grüsse

sepp


----------



## McRip (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Nelson schrieb:


> hi
> 
> bin auf der suche nach einer neuen hochwertigen spinnrute und bin dabei auf dieses thema gestoßen.
> 
> ...



erstmal willkommen #h

Ich versuche mich mal in einem Crashkurs: |supergri

Harrison liefert nur den Blank, der ist halt das Beste was du kriegen kannst. Entscheidend ist der Rutenbauer, der die Rute nach deinen Vorstellungen und Wünschen per Hand aufbaut. Du bekommst also eine Angel, vergleichbar mit einem Massanzug. 

VT, VHF und daneben noch einige weniger wichtige. Alles natürlich in verschiedenen Längen, Farben und Wurfgewichten.

Wieviel du halt möchtest. Sagen wir mal ab 250€ aufwärts und den Rest regeln deine Ansprüche. Im normalen Fachhandel gibt es Ruten bis über 1.000€, für eine handmade Einzelanfertigung schaffst du das auch - wenn du willst...

Verschiedene Rutenbauer. Hier im Forum ist vor allem Mad bekannt, beliebt und aktiv.

Mein Tip: Versuch eine solche Rute Probe zu fischen und/oder schau mal bei Mad vorbei. Serienmodelle mit Harrison Blank gibt es auch, aber die lohnen meist nicht. Für den Preis kannst du dir auch eine nach deinen Vorsstellungen aufbauen lassen.

McRip #6


----------



## Mr. Sprock (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Preise sind auch schon genannt worden.
Kauf dir doch zunächst das Buch "Schneller lesen".

Eine ganz tolle Erweiterung für's Anglerboard wäre, wenn man sich die Beiträge vorlesen lassen könnte, wie eine Hörbuch.

Man, wäre das toll #6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## sa-s (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Preise sind auch schon genannt worden.
> Kauf dir doch zunächst das Buch "Schneller lesen".
> 
> Eine ganz tolle Erweiterung für's Anglerboard wäre, wenn man sich die Beiträge vorlesen lassen könnte, wie eine Hörbuch.
> ...



gute idee,

ich könnte ja über copy und past ein simpletext dokument erstellen und mir dann von "victoria" vorlesen lassen. aber die amerikanische aussprache verzerrt da schon einigermassen den sinn der texte.

da müssten wohl schon die orignalstimmen herhalten....


----------



## Nelson (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ok. fettes danke McRip!!! jetzt weiß ich bescheid. 
hat dieser mad ne homepage wo man mal gucken kann um sich seine rute zusammen zustellen?


----------



## McRip (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Nelson schrieb:


> ok. fettes danke McRip!!! jetzt weiß ich bescheid.
> hat dieser mad ne homepage wo man mal gucken kann um sich seine rute zusammen zustellen?



http://www.mads-rutenbau.de/

Die Homepage ist imho relativ egal. Schlag sie lieber nicht auf. Ich würde mir einfach mal so Gedanken machen.

Was willst du?

Wobbler, Blinker & Spinner ODER GuFi
Länge
Wurfgewichte
Zielfisch
Fluss (Strömung), See ODER Meer

Der restliche Kleinkram wie Ringe, Kork Kappe und Halter sind eher sekundär... Wichtig ist erstmal der richtige Blank. #h


----------



## Nelson (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

jo macrip!
hab mich jetzt für ne sportex kev spin entschieden.
aber so ne individuelle rute kommt mir auch mal ins haus.

danke


----------



## Der_Glücklose (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi #h

gibt es jetzt schon erste Erfahrungswerte was die Twitching Rute angeht?
Wo kann ich weitere Infos bekommen? Bei Mad auf der Seite habe ich nichts gefunden |bigeyes

Wie lange wartet ihr im Moment ca. auf eure Ruten?


----------



## moped (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Hi #h
> 
> gibt es jetzt schon erste Erfahrungswerte was die Twitching Rute angeht?
> Wo kann ich weitere Infos bekommen? Bei Mad auf der Seite habe ich nichts gefunden |bigeyes


 
Servus,

morgen fahren ich und Burnee zum Robert und holen unsere Ruten. Dann gibts was zu berichten!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## profifischer (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@moped
Viel Spaß in der Schönen Stadt:q Saal:vik:.
mfg Manuel


----------



## ivo (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@moped

Viel spaß.

Fragt doch mal wie weit meine zwei Ruten sind?#c
Die sind überfällig!|kopfkrat

Gruß ivo


----------



## mad (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



ivo schrieb:


> @moped
> 
> Viel spaß.
> 
> ...



servus,

sind auch schon fertig.
werde die heute spätestens morgen einpacken und dann sind die unterwegs zu dir.#6


----------



## Chris7 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> sind auch schon fertig.
> werde die heute spätestens morgen einpacken und dann sind die unterwegs zu dir.#6





Wie sieht denn Dein Stapel mit Bestellungen mittlerweile aus? Ist mein Name noch sehr weit unten ... ;+ ? Bei mir eilt es aber nicht so... Obwohl... |kopfkrat ... in den ersten beiden Augustwochen wäre schon schön. Dann wäre sie noch zu meinem Geburtstag da... :l


----------



## mad (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus chris,

deine bestellung liegt schon sehr weit oben. ruf mich mal an dann besprechen wir den rest.#6


----------



## ivo (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@mad

Juhu!!!:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:
Ich freu mich schon drauf. 
Gibts schon einen Zeitraum für die Fertigstellung der Jerkrute?

Gruß ivo


----------



## mad (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



ivo schrieb:


> @mad
> 
> Juhu!!!:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:
> Ich freu mich schon drauf.
> ...



servus,

die kommt eine woche später.|wavey:


----------



## klee (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Bei soviel Bestellungen muß MAD bald ein einstellen.Werde mal lieber nicht fragen was meine Ruten machendie Anträge liegen noch im keller bestimmt.


----------



## ivo (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Meine Bestellung ist von Mitte Februar. Bin Glücklich wenn ich meine neuen Ruten nun bekomme. :vik:

Ich war Ende Mai bei Robert und er konnte sich vor Arbeit nicht mehr Retten. Da hatte er selber nur noch ein Harrison da.

Deshalb muss man Geduld haben, sind ja keine Ruten von der Stange!:q


----------



## DozeyDragoN (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



moped schrieb:


> ... und holen unsere Ruten. Dann gibts was zu berichten!



*g* ... die Neugierde wächst!

Grüße, DD


----------



## Bernhard* (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



DozeyDragoN schrieb:


> *g* ... die Neugierde wächst!
> 
> Grüße, DD


 
Ej Alter, ich schwör - sind geil geworden die Twitchen! Und wir haben die beiden ersten!! :vik:
Ich hab noch keine Zeit, aber der Moped wird sie heut sicher gleich testen...denk ich mal. #c


----------



## moped (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

So Kameraden,

jetzt ist es endlich so weit, der erste 4-stündige Mad-Twitche-Test liegt hinter mir! Ich versuche mal alles irgendwie zusammenzufassen und dabei einigermaßen sachlich zu bleiben (...was nicht ganz einfach ist!)! Und vorneweg muß ich noch gestehen, daß ich keine große Erfahrung habe was Wobbler-Ruten betrifft, ich schreib nicht im Vergleich zu einer anderen Rute sondern einfach grade raus, wie ich es mir denke. Den Vergleich zur Megabass Cyclone kann dann der Bernde die nächsten Tag mal wiedergeben!

Erstmal die Rahmenbedingungen:

Rolle: Shimano Twinpower 3000 XTR (Ja, ist etwas überdimensioniert, hatte aber nix anderes zur Hand!) 
Schnur: YGK Nitlon Spinning 12lbs (...auch etwas überdimensioniert!)

Ich habe mit kleinen Barschködern (Yo-Zuri Hardcore 65, Jackall Squirrel 61, Jackall TN 50, Jackall 10cc) begonnen zu fischen, die Aktion der Köder war deutlich zu spüren, am wenigsten die vom Hardcore, und leicht in der Rutenspitze zu erkennen. Mit leichten Zupfern waren die Köder gut zum Ausbrechen zu bringen. Die Bisse blieben leider trotz gutem Barschbestand völlig aus! 

Mit der "mittleren" Wobblergröße (Jackall Squirrel 76, Jackall TN 60, Lucky Craft B'Freeze 78, Yo-Zuri Hardcore 70DD) hab ich mich am längsten vergnügt (wegen einiger Bisse, klein und groß lief nix!). Auch hier war die Köderaktion sehr gut zu spüren, die Rutenspitze neigte sich unwesentlich weiter während dem Kurbeln, bei den Twitches kam sie richtig gut in Aktion. Da an der Oberfläche einige kleine Barsch am Rauben waren hab ich gleich noch einige Pencil-Baits (Lucky Craft Sammy 65 und 85, Jackall Water Moccasin, Jackall Bonnie 85) getestet, funktionierte super, die Köder waren perfekt zu führen, leider blieb auch da keiner hängen, die Attacken kamen hier nur auf die größeren Köder!

Die größten Köder die ich mitgenommen hatte, bzw. die mit dem größten Wasserwiderstand (Jackall Smash Minnow 100, J. Squirrel 79, J. Deka-Hamakuru, J. Aragon Shallow, Lucky Craft Staysee 90) brachten zwar wieder keine Bisse, waren aber auch bedenkenlos zu Fischen, ich hatte mit keinem der genannten Köder den Eindruck, daß es grenzwertig werden könnte!

Zusammenfassend bleibt mir zu sagen, daß die Mad-Twitche für mich genau die richtige Wahl war um quer durch meine Köderbox alles mit einer Rute vernünftig fischen zu können. 
Leider blieb mir fast keine Zeit mehr die ebenso neue VHF 5/30 zu testen, und die VHF 30/75 hab ich genau aus diesem Grund gleich ganz daheim gelassen, aber deren Zeit wird auch bald kommen!

An dieser Stelle noch einmal herzlichen Dank an Robert für drei geniale Ruten,
Gruß,
Jürgen

P.S. Ach ja, gefangen hab ich tatsächlich auch noch was, einen ca. 40er Hecht der offenbar mit der Schwanzflosse beißen wollte und einen 25-30er Barsch. Die beiden Fische hab ich übrigens mit der Rute aus dem Wasser gehoben, das wollte ich auch noch ausprobieren, außerdem erschien es mir für die Fische am wenigsten unangenehm (zwecks evtl. Zweitdrilling im Keschernetz....)!


----------



## schroe (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Schöner Bericht moped,
und schön kurzer Untergriff an der Rute. Macht einen klasse Eindruck.#6
Wer die sauberste Verarbeitung vom mad kennt, wird wissen was für ein Schmuckstück da liegt.

P.S.: Was ist das auf dem vorletzten Bild für eine "schwuchtelige" Gummiflitsche?:q


----------



## sa-s (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hi jürgen,

danke für deinen tollen bericht!

sehr schönes rütchen hast du dir da schnitzen lassen.
jetzt noch eine feine 1000-er oder 2000-er rolle dran und fertig ist eine wunderbare, variable spasscombo.

würde sich auch gut in meinem "waffenschrank" machen.

freue mich schon auf meinen besuch bei euch und direkte inaugenscheinnahme.

schöne grüsse

sepp

p.s.: lasst vielleicht noch ein paar fischlein für mich schwimmen


----------



## Bernhard* (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sa-s schrieb:


> hi jürgen,
> 
> danke für deinen tollen bericht!
> 
> ...


 
Ej Sepp, die kannst ungesehen bestellen. Allemal besser als der Steez-Schwabbelstock! Und dann musst Dich auch nicht so mit der Baitcaster ärgern! :q


----------



## sa-s (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Ej Sepp, die kannst ungesehen bestellen. Allemal besser als der Steez-Schwabbelstock! Und dann musst Dich auch nicht so mit der Baitcaster ärgern! :q



hi börnie,

1. wie kommst du drauf das die steez schabbelig wäre? ist nämlich ein sehr feines straffes rütchen, aber das wirst du ja bald sehen.

2. weiter ärger ich mich auch nicht über baitcaster, bloss die steez will noch nicht so wie ich das will. aber der werd ich auch noch her.

also frohes schwitzen weiterhin,

werde heute abend mal die neuen salmos ausführen. glaube zwar nicht das bei den tropischen wassertemperaturen was geht, aber vielleicht erbarmt sich ja ein waller

grüsse

sepp


----------



## Bernhard* (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sa-s schrieb:


> hi börnie,
> 
> 1. wie kommst du drauf das die steez schabbelig wäre? ist nämlich ein sehr feines straffes rütchen, aber das wirst du ja bald sehen.
> 
> ...


 
Das mit dem "Schwabbelstock" ist nicht von mir... mehr sag ich nicht...


----------



## schroe (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> P.S.: Was ist das auf dem vorletzten Bild für eine "schwuchtelige" Gummiflitsche?



Nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil.
Feine VHF, lediglich ein geschmacksverirrtes Profiblinker-Handteil.:q


----------



## Bernhard* (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> Nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil.
> Feine VHF, lediglich ein geschmacksverirrtes Profiblinker-Handteil.:q


 
Boah ej - Du hast doch wirklich NULL Ahnung!!! |kopfkrat
Komm Du nur mal nach Bayern...


:q:q


----------



## sa-s (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Boah ej - Du hast doch wirklich NULL Ahnung!!! |kopfkrat
> Komm Du nur mal nach Bayern...
> 
> 
> :q:q



genau,

dann musst du dich erst mal beim reissen in der 1 liter-klasse beweisen!|wavey:

grüsse

sepp

p.s. bezüglich des schwabbelstockes bleiben aber doch noch fragen offen...


----------



## Bernhard* (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sa-s schrieb:


> genau,
> 
> dann musst du dich erst mal beim reissen in der 1 liter-klasse beweisen!|wavey:
> 
> ...


 
War ein eingefleischter Harrison-Vertreter und nicht Daiwa-Baitcaster... so, das war schon zu viel... jetzt bin ich still...

... war aber auch nur Spass!


----------



## sa-s (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> War ein eingefleischter Harrison-Vertreter und nicht Daiwa-Baitcaster... so, das war schon zu viel... jetzt bin ich still...
> 
> ... war aber auch nur Spass!




ach herjeh,

damit war doch der schroe gemeint, wenn er mal nach bayern käme. 

ansonsten, passt scho!

grüsse

sepp


----------



## schroe (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> dann musst du dich erst mal beim reissen in der 1 liter-klasse beweisen!



@sa-s,
ich kapituliere schon beim Gedanken daran.|supergri

@Börnie,


----------



## sa-s (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> @sa-s,
> ich kapituliere schon beim Gedanken daran.|supergri
> 
> @Börnie,


 

ah geh weida!

so a kloans fassl kunt ma scho amoi azapfa!

grüsse

sepp

p.s.: will meinen beim bier würd ich dich freihalten!


----------



## rainer1962 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

die Top Gun ein Schwabbelstock?????
Derjenige der sowas behauptet hat vom leichten bis mittleren Baitcastern keine Ahnung und bezeichnet auch eine gelbe Ashura als schwabbelig, die ich im übrigen nach wie vor für eine spitzenmäßige Wobbler Rute halte!!!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Sind die Twitch-Dinger jetzt überhaupt Harrison-Blanks |kopfkrat und haben was in diesem Thread zu suchen? 
So richtige Spinnruten sind die "Twitcher" ja wohl nicht, da war schon mal was  :m
Oder kann man die auch als (kurze) richtige Spinnruten und nicht-Spannerruten benutzen?

Was schwabbelig und was nicht-schwabbelig, und was hart oder nicht-hart ist, sind übrigens sehr subjektive und auch situationsabhängige Tatbestände! :q :q :q


----------



## Bernhard* (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Sind die Twitch-Dinger jetzt überhaupt Harrison-Blanks |kopfkrat und haben was in diesem Thread zu suchen?


 
Tja, das wüsstest wohl gerne.... |supergri



> So richtige Spinnruten sind die "Twitcher" ja wohl nicht, da war schon mal was  :m
> Oder kann man die auch als (kurze) richtige Spinnruten und nicht-Spannerruten benutzen?


 
Hey Detti, bist schon ein Komiker! Warum soll man die nur zum Ladys-Nachstellen benutzen können? |bigeyes
Und warum soll ne 2,10er Twitche keine Spinnrute sein??
Was verstehst Du denn unter Twitchen?
Du verwendest wohl alles unter 3 Metern nur zum Tomaten-hochbinden, oder wie???


----------



## mad (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Sind die Twitch-Dinger jetzt überhaupt Harrison-Blanks |kopfkrat und haben was in diesem Thread zu suchen?



servus,

die twitch, vertikal und drop shot blanks die ich habe sind keine harrison blanks.
diese blanks sind nach meinen wünschen und angaben extra gefertigt worden.:vik:
das gleiche auch bei den jerkblanks.


----------



## hechtangler_tom (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Gibts denn schon einen passenden Namen für die Blanks?


----------



## mad (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus,

hab schon paar gute vorschläge bekommen (danke an rainer u schroe), bin aber zur zeit nur am bauen und wenn ich wieder bisschen luft habe dann bekommen die blanks einen namen und alles steht dann auch in meiner homepage. 
aber mit oder ohne namen die blanks sind richtig gut geworden.#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> diese blanks sind nach meinen wünschen und angaben extra gefertigt worden.:vik:





hechtangler_tom schrieb:


> Gibts denn schon einen passenden Namen für die Blanks?


da mußt Du jetzt wohl bald mal ran ... MAD Spezial? :m 
(werd mich auch mal brainstormen.)

Kannst Du mal bei Gelegenheit die verfügbaren 2,40m Blanks auflisten, egal ob VHF oder Twitch oder Jerk?


----------



## mad (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Kannst Du mal bei Gelegenheit die verfügbaren 2,40m Blanks auflisten, egal ob VHF oder Twitch oder Jerk?



servus det,

auf die schnelle,
vhf 5-30gr 2,35m
twitch 6-12lb 2,40m
drop shot 6-12lb 2,40m


----------



## sa-s (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus det,
> 
> auf die schnelle,
> vhf 5-30gr 2,35m
> ...



hallo robert,

alle haben will!

kann mich nicht mehr erinnern, gäbs die die twitch und dropshot blanks auch einteilig?

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## Bernhard* (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> hab schon paar gute vorschläge bekommen (danke an rainer u schroe), bin aber zur zeit nur am bauen und wenn ich wieder bisschen luft habe dann bekommen die blanks einen namen und alles steht dann auch in meiner homepage.
> aber mit oder ohne namen die blanks sind richtig gut geworden.#6


 
Solange ich nix gegenteiliges höre nenne ich meine *"MAD´s Twitchbait"*!! :k

Hab gestern schon die ersten Tests (Rute gepaart mit 10LB Nitlon Spinning auf Certate 2500) mit MB Griffon, Cherry DD, B'FREEZE AIR SLASH 80MR SP,Squirrel 76 und 79, TN50, Water Monitor und Smash Minnow 100 DD gemacht.... näheres später... |rolleyes


----------



## rainer1962 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

So Leute es ist soweit, da der ein oder andere ja schon Sehnsüchtig gewartet hat bzw. immer noch wartet.

VHF 5-20gr Länge 210cm

Twin power 2000 (Japan Modell)

Fluocarbon Daiwa Def Bass 8lb

Mepps Agila:

0er: im Prinzip zu leicht für das Rütchen, trotz obiger Schnur Wurfweite ca 25 m
      Noch fischbar ohne wirklich den Köder zu spüren.
1er: das Ködergefühl schon besser aber immer noch nicht ideal
2er: hier befindet sich was Spinner betrifft das wirkliche untere Spektrum der Rute
Wurfweite ohne probleme aus dem handgelenk ca 30m.
3er: Null Probleme sehr gut fischbar, auch konnte der Köder durch die Rute beschleunigt 
Ohne an die Grenzen zu stoßen
4er: Einkurbeln und über die Rolle zu beschleunigen war kein Problem, den Köder dann aber
Mit der Rute zu beschleunigen, ging zwar, da war das Rütchen aber auch an der absoluten grenze

Fazit Spinner:
2+3er Größe machen sehr viel Spass ohne dass die Rute dabei an ihre grenzen sowohl im unteren bereich als auch im oberen bereich stößt. Ob es Sinn macht mit dieser Rute 1 + 4er Größen zu fischen sei dahingestellt.

Squirrell 79 DD:

Sehr gute Wurfweite und durchaus noch im Rahmen des machbaren. Der Squirrel konnte wunderbar eingeholt werden, auch waren leichte-mittlere twitches für die Rute kein problem. Bei starken bis ganz starken Schlägen, stieß sie dann aufgrund des Wasserdrucks welcher der DD Squirrell erzeugt dann doch an die obere Grenze.

Reef Runner Ripstick:

Auch dieser Wobbler ist noch locker fischbar solange man ihn wie einen Crankbait einkurbelt, bei den twitches kam sie dann aber an die Grenze.

110 Arnoud Floating

Selbst dieser Hechtwobbler konnte in allen Variationen getwitcht, gezupft und natürlich eingeholt werden, hier merkte man gleich den fehlenden Wasserdruck des Wobblers.

TN60

Sehr gut bei einholen, aber beschleunigung über die Rute war in meinen Augen nicht unbedingt ideal, über die Rolle gabs keinerlei probleme, nur beim Rucken mit der Rute.

DD Cherry

Ähnl. Wie beim 79er squirrel nur war der Cherry etwas schlechter zu twitchen, da er aufgrund seiner Bauweise einen höheren Wasserdruck entwickelt als der squirrel, ob man einen Cherry twitchen sollte sei mal dahingestellt, ich mache es auf alle Fälle ab und an.


Gummi:

Fine Fisch an 20-30iger Köpfen

Diese habe ich vertikal gefischt, und hatte keinerlei Probleme, was auch nicht unbedingt verwunderlich ist, da bei dieser Art eh nicht beschleunigt wird wie beim herkömmlichen fischen mit Gummi.

Diverse Gummis (Turbotail D, normale Twister in 5,7,9cm, Kpytos in 5cm, Walley Assasin in 9cm, Manns Kippershad in 9cm), das ganze war bestückt mit Köpfen zwischen 5 und 10gr

Das sind eigentlich die Paradeköder und somit auch die Paradedisziplin der VHf 5-20gr dafür wurde sie letztendlich gemacht und das macht sie zu 100%.

Eines muss ich noch sagen:
Ich führe die Köder bei solchen Tests immer sehr agrressiv, die Rucke sind dann dementsprechend hart, die Fc Schnur ist sehr dehnungsarm, natülich nicht mit Geflecht zu vergleichen. Das solltet ihr noch als Hintergrund Info haben.

Mein Fazit:
Wer eine Gummirute haben möchte mit denen er kleine Twister und kleine Gummis auf Barsche einsetzen möchte, der ist mit der VHF 5-20gr sehr gut beraten, Natürlich beherrscht sie auch wie oben erwähnt die anderen Disziplinen. Ich hätte auch keine Angst vor dem 80iger Beifang - Hecht oder Zander, den wird sie auch locker Meistern. Ein feines Rütchen welches wirklich Spass macht. Von der Aktion her eine ausgereifte VHF. Einzigstes Manko…..
Ich konnte keinen Fisch drillen mangels Bisse.


----------



## Margaux (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> So Leute es ist soweit, da der ein oder andere ja schon Sehnsüchtig gewartet hat bzw. immer noch wartet.
> 
> VHF 5-20gr Länge 210cm


 
Danke für den ausführlichen "Testbericht", Rainer. #6 Diese VHF -20g. bietet sich für meine großen Schwedenbarsche mit Gefahr eines Hechtes als "Beifang" geradezu an.

Wann kommt sie in denn in den "freien Verkauf"...??


----------



## NorbertF (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Ich konnte keinen Fisch drillen mangels Bisse.



Petrus war mit mir beschäftigt, sorry 
Die letzten 5 Ruten die ich gekauft hab, jeweils beim ersten Test gleich was gefangen. Das nenn ich mal Dusel. Da blieb für dich nichts mehr  
Guter Bericht, danke dafür. Für Barsche und Forellen suche ich ja auch noch. Die VHF 30 ist doch too much dafür. Denkst du dass ne Forelle mit der 20er drillbar ist? An der VHF 30 mit Geflecht hebeln die sich doch zu 60% aus.


----------



## rainer1962 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

jep Norbert sehe ich eigentlich kein Problem drin, ob du Mono oder Gefelech fischst ist dann die Frage deines Geschmacks, die 30iger ist ne ganze Stufe straffer.

p.s.
Habe einen Voodo Zauber den wende ich heute Mittag an dann ist Burns fluch wech von der Rute


----------



## sa-s (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

danke rainer,

sehr schöner bericht, speziell die laufeigenschaften der einzelnen köderkategorien machen ein abschätzen und vergleichen möglich.

ausserdem ein sehr guter vorstoss zur abrundung der produktpalette nach unten.

habe ein wenig bei den japanern gekramt aber die statio-ruten scheinen mir allesamt für mein gewässer etwas zu wenig stabil.

was wiegt denn das feine stück?

ist die zweiteilig?

schöne grüsse

und dickes petri für die würdige einweihung

sepp


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Mepps Agila:
> 
> 0er: im Prinzip zu leicht für das Rütchen, trotz obiger Schnur Wurfweite ca 25 m
> Noch fischbar ohne wirklich den Köder zu spüren.
> ...



Zu Spinner kann ich was wegen intensivem Test im April+Mai was beitragen:
Die lange 10'6" VHF 5-30 kann das mit einem Trick auch super und anscheinend breitbandiger. Ich habe eine RedArc 10401 mit Matchspule, entprechend butterweicher Bremse und einer 0,18er Mikado Technicline (etwa wie Stroft GTM, aber einen Tick härter) gepaart. Sind auch etwa 8lbs angegeben, und Dicke stimmt gut.  
Mit dieser etwas unterdimensionierten Schnur funzen 2er Spinner sehr gut, 3er geht sehr gut und richtig raus, aber auch die kleinen 1er gehen noch gerade gut, sind problemlos fischbar und kommen auch ohne Anstrengung bis 20m. Der Forellenfang auf den 1ern war eine Zeit lang unverschämt gut, die VHF übertrug die zaghaftesten Bisse auch an der Mono top. 
:vik: :vik: 
Nach oben mit 4er und 5er Spinnern kann man auch noch gut arbeiten. Der 0er fliegt nur noch mühsam, da ist Ende obwohl es geht, 3-4g müssen es schon eher sein. 
Dann machts aber die Länge! :m

Der Vergleich mit meiner L-Rute Sportex HM-Turbo1 3m 5-25g ging nach dieser Combo (Rolle+Schnur) extrem überragend für die VHF aus, überragender Sieg in allen Punkten, obwohl die Köderklasse der kleinen Spinner viel eher der Turbo1 gehört und die Spitzenaktion viel weicher ist. Vor allem aber puffert die VHF auch nicht den Fisch einfach weg, wie das ein weicher typischer Forellenstecken tut. Vollstrom!
Für die Turbo1 no Chance gegen die VHF, weder werfen (dort aber dicht dran bzw. leichter zu werfen) noch Bißerkennung !!! noch Drill. Die außengehakten Forellen, die dem VHF-geführten Spinner nur in die Nähe kamen und mal ganz vorsichtig gucken wollten, waren zahlreich und sprachen Bände, Fischausbeute >90%.

Wichtig ist vielleicht auch noch, dazu zu sagen, daß so eine lange Stange ganz gut mit Selbstaufladung funzt, die 9ft tut das z.B. schon nicht mehr so.
Man bringt die Rute mit dem Eigengewicht in Biegung und schießt den Köder damit ab, der reicht nicht mehr zur richtigen Belastung und wird daher auch nicht als Hauptwurfbelastung genommen. So schaffe ich es auch, die 0er Spinner ganz ordentlich herauszuschiessen.

Und noch was: Die Haltefähigkeit einer 30er oder 45er VHF von z.B. sehr quirligen Forellen ist mit einer Mono von 0,18-0,25mm um einiges besser #6 als mit Geflecht. Zu weiche Mono lahmt aber auch wiederum sofort bei der Bisserkennung auf Distanz, muß also schon eine bessere sein.

Der Wettkampf gefühlsmäßig unterdimensionerte 0,18er Mono gegen VHF 5-30g ist übrigens im Juni mit KO-Sieg der 0,18er Mono ausgegangen  Spitze abgerissen. Allerdings mit heimtückischer Unterstützung eines Ratschers am Blank vom Ringsitz, wo ich durch Nachrichten den Blank nur ein klitzekleinbischen angeratscht hatte. War zum Glück ein Hänger und kein Fisch, die Spitze habe ich zur Wiederverwendung auch badend mit HT in der Hand geborgen, aber ich war doch baff erstaunt, daß eine solche Spinnwebenschnur mit angegebenen 3,6kg und einem drauf gegebenen Zug von 2 bis max. 2,5kg ausreichen kann die Rutenspitze zu crashen. 
Kann nur warnen, mit einer irgendwie angeknacksten nicht mehr weiterzuangeln und die lieber vorher an der Stelle zu verstärken. Wenn einem das durch leichtsinniges "Den kleinen Kratzer wird die schon aushaltn" :g bei dem Drill eines BigFish dann den Rutencrash bringt, schaut man doppelt blöd in die Röhre und wird sein Leben lang drunter leiden! :g :q :q :q


----------



## rainer1962 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sa-s schrieb:


> danke rainer,
> 
> sehr schöner bericht, speziell die laufeigenschaften der einzelnen köderkategorien machen ein abschätzen und vergleichen möglich.
> 
> ...


 
zweiteilig,
wiegen muss ich sie noch, falls Robert das nicht schon vorher getan hat.


----------



## Margaux (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> VHF 5-20gr Länge 210cm Wann kommt sie in denn in den "freien Verkauf"...??




Hallo Robert,

kannst Du schon sagen, ab wann die VHF 5-20gr Länge 210cm ungefähr lieferbar sein wird?

Danke!


----------



## rainer1962 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

habe das Rütchen gerade gewogen, die 5-20 VHF in 210cm wiegt aufgebaut 128 gr


----------



## rainer1962 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Det

Manchmal verstehe ich Dich nicht ...
irgendwie verstehst du mich da in allem etwas falsch.
erstens intressieren mich die Vergleiche mit Sportex in keinster Weise, das eine ist ne VHF das andere Sportex, beide total unterschiedlich....
ferner kannst du Mono nie und nimmer mit Fc vergleichen und schon gar nicht mit Japanischem FC, zumal da die angegebenen Werte absolut stimmen. Drittens ist ein längerer Blank ganz anders zu fischen, viertens ist die 210er eine 210er und die Werte sind nun mal so. Du hast immer irgendwie das Ziel mit einer Rute alles fischen zu wollen. Egal ob 0er Mepps oder 25er Casataic. dann soll der Drill von dem 20iger Barsch mords Spass bereiten und die Rute muss natürlich soviel Power haben um nen 2 m Wels paroli bieten zu können. Das kann nicht wirklich funzen...
Ich möchte VHf feeling nicht mehr und nicht weniger und das ganze für den jeweiligen "Zielfisch".
ferner deine Vergleiche hinken irgendwie immer,
ne 320iger 30iger mit 18er Mono und was hat die Welt noch nicht gesehen und hier getrickst und da getrickst und und und...
ich handle da anders...

wenn ich ne Meeforute möchte, hole ich mir ne Meeforute, wenn ich ne barschrute möchte hole ich ne Barschombo usw..
möchte ich ne Gufirute für Barsch hole ich mir die Combo, da wird nix mehr dran rumgedoktort oder so, zu jeder Rute die passende Rolle mit der passenden Schnur...
Die von Dir geforderte "Bigfish" reserve halte ich eh für absoluten Quatsch...
wenn mir ein 100+ Hecht auf die Barschcombo mit 2kg Tragkraft Schnur einsteigt, dann reicht entweder mein Können gepaart mit ner guten Portion Glück aus den Kamerad zu keschern oder eben nicht. Die Rute kann er mir nie und nimmer zerlegen da die Schnur der Schwachpunkt ist und diese vorher reisst. Also was soll das eigentlich was du da immer fabrizierst???
Ich glaube wir befinden uns hier mittlerweile auf einer Ebene bei der sich jeder doch sehr stark spezialisiert hat, ähnl. wie ich das oben beschrieben habe.
die 5-20 wirds noch in max. 240cm geben und aus die Maus. Sie ist dann noch ne typische VHf nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Diese Rute wird für Barsche gemacht da ist dann ein 50+ Drillspass pur. Der 30iger macht aber auch noch Laune. Natürlich hat sie eine gewisse Reserve um auch mit nem 80iger Hecht fertig zu werden, ist aber nicht der Sinn der Rute. So einfach sehe ich das zumal Schnur und Rolle auch nicht für 80iger hechte ausgelegt werden sollte sondern vielleicht ein 3 kg Schnur. 
Will ich ne allrounder Barschrute kaufe ich ne Skelettor o.ä. punkt aus. Ich kann nicht verstehen was du da immer für ein problem mit hast der VHF ist und bleibt der GUFIBLANK der Firma Harrison. 
Bsp Margeaux
Ihm gefällt was er da hört, er scheint das VHf Feeling zu mögen, er bestellt sich ohne wenn und aber so eine Rute (sobald dies mögl ist) nimmt die geht mit auf barsche und wenn er nen Meterhecht bändigen kann dann freut es ihn wenn nicht, dann wars halt einfach pech!!!
meine Zielsetzung:
Ich nehme mir einen Zielfisch vor.
Wenns auf Barsch gehen soll kommt das dementsprechende Gerät mit ans Wasser, Fange ich jetzt an dem tag nur Zander, freut es mich zwar, ich bin dann aber innerlich überhaupt nicht zufrieden, weil meine "Gedankengänge" nicht aufgegenagen sind, denn Barsch war Ziel und nicht Hecht und Zander und sonst irgendwas....
Vielleicht verstehe ich auch deine Gedankengänge nicht, ist natürlich möglich.|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Erstmal vorab: wollte Deinen Bericht damit nicht schmälern oder so. Tut mir leid, wenn das irgendwie blöd rüber gekommen sein sollte. #c



> Irgendwie verstehst du mich da in allem etwas falsch.


Das kann gut sein, siehe unten. Liegt ja irgendwie in der Natur der Sache bei unterschiedlichen Auffassungen und diesem Medium.



> erstens intressieren mich die Sportex in keinster Weise.


Ich sehe gerade die Turbo die als einen weithin bekannten und akzeptierten Vergleichmaßstab.



> ferner kannst du Mono nie und nimmer mit Fc vergleichen und schon gar nicht mit
> Japanischem FC zumal da die angegebenen Werte absolut stimmen.


Das glaube ich Dir einfach mal, weil ich Deine Schnur nicht kenne.



> Dritten ist ein längerer Blank ganz anders zu fischen


Was ist daran bedeutsam, sofern ich auf meine Zielfische fischen kann? Man fischt anders, aber man fischt.



> Du hast immer irgendwie dAS Ziel mit einer Rute alles fischen zu wollen.
> Egal ob 0er Mepps oder 25er Casataic.
> dann soll der Drill von dem 20iger Barsch mords Spass bereiten und de Rute muss natürlich soviel Power haben um nen 2 m Wels paroli bieten zu können.
> Das kann nicht wirklich funzen...


Richtig. Das will ich auch nicht. Nicht alle Köder dran fischen. Aber alle Anbeisser bewältigen, siehe unten.



> wenn ich ne Meeforute möchte, hole ich mir ne Meeforute, wenn ich ne barschrute möchte hole ich ne Barschombo usw..
> möchte ich ne Gufirute für Barsch hole ich mir die Combo, da wird nix mehr dran rumgedoktort oder so, zu jeder Rute die passende Rolle mit der passenden schnur...


Das wird mir langsam zu viel, für jeden Fisch und jeden Köder ne andere Combo?
Irgendwie der falsche Weg, das ist mehr Geräte/Tacklefetischismus als noch angeln. Zuviel Zeugs fängt auch an zu nerven.
Das hat Margaux treffend hier im Thread beschrieben und vorgemacht.



> Die von Dir geforderte Bigfish reserve halte ich eh für absoluten Quatsch...


Das sehen wir dann unterschiedlich. Ich halte es waidmännisch streng gesehen :g sogar für vollkommen verantwortungslos, mit weit unterdimensioniertem Gerät dort herumzuspielen wo wirklich starke Fische vorkommen. Das gilt dann fürs gesamte Gerät, Rute, Rolle, Schnur, Vorfach.



> wenn mir ein 100+ Hecht auf die Barschcombo mit 2kg Tragkraft schnur einsteigt, dann reicht entweder mein Können gepaart mit ner guten Portion Glück aus den Kamerad zu keschern oder eben nicht.


Das ist genau ein Punkt: Da wo ein solcher wohnt werde ich mit dem Barschrütchen nicht fischen, sondern eine Nummer stärker. Das wollte ich mit dem Spinnerfischen an der langen 30er zeigen: wenn man will kann man auch die Nummer stärker fischen.



> Die Rute kann er mir nie und nimmer zerlegen da die Schnur der Schwachpunkt ist und diese vorher reisst.


Das bezweifel ich zumindest für einen richtig fitten Esox ala Schweden oder Harz schon, weil der einfach schneller als der Angler sein kann.



> Ich glaube wir befinden uns hier mittlerweile auf einer ebene bei der sich jeder doch sehr stark spezialisiert hat, ähnl. wie ich das oben beschrieben habe.


Das ist ja richtig und dagegen ist auch nichts zu sagen.



> die 5-20 wirs noch in max. 240cm geben und aus die Maus.


Fänd ich schade. Gerade wegen "Suche leichte Mefo-Rute kleiner der 30er".



> Vielleicht verstehe ich auch deine Gedankengänge nicht ist natürlich möglich.


Ich habs gerade nochmal versucht klar zu legen. 
Ich will nicht eine Rute für alles, sondern möglichst (sofern überhaupt möglich, zugegeben)
eine Rute, die allen dort vorkommenden und anbeissenden Fischen paroli bieten kann.
Die größten Biester suchen sich doch immer die Gelegenheiten aus, wo man hinterher "blank" dasteht. Mag auch sein, daß ich da inzwischen traumatisiert bin oder so :q, jedenfalls halte ich dagegen.

Mag sein, daß ich da auch einen merkwürdigen Sonderweg versuche, kann aber auch sein daß es gut funzt. Das werde ich auch erst mit weiterem Ausprobieren sehen. 

Kommt Zeit, kommt Angeln, kommt neue Erfahrung. :m


----------



## rainer1962 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

zur Sportex:

es gibt ganz wenige die ne Sportex fischen und die VHf hat ihre Paradedisziplin in der Gummifischerei. Fderner ist sie aus einem ganz anderen Material und somit wesentlich schneller als ne Sportex.

längerer Blank:
das ist mir Wurscht mit welchen Ruten du fischst, es bezog sich auf deinen Wurfvergleich in Verbindung mit meinen Angaben der 210er Rute und das ist das gleiche wenn ich nen ferrari mit nem Rolls Royce in der Beschleunigung habe. Wenn vergleich dann ne 210er mit identischer Schnur und Rolle.


Deine Waidmännischkeit.

Blödsinn....ich dürfte nur noch mit 50kg Schnüren und dem dementsprechenden gerät fischen da überall Waller lauern können, die Köder Schnür und Combos werden ja auf den Zielfisch abgestimmt, was automatisch wiederum bedeudet dass ich nicht alle Anbeisser bewältigen KANN.Es sei denn ich fische nur mit Wallertackle, ob ich aber dann Barsche fange wage ich zu bezweifeln. Wenn dir der Fisch so leid tut wenn er vom haken abkommt oder diesen sogar mit in die Tiefe nimmt, dann solltest du dir überlegen ohne Haken zu fischen, Klappern gehört zum Handwerk, wer behauptet ihm habe noch kein Fisch den Köder geklaut der Lügt! Gewisse Köder brauchen gewisse Grundbedingungen um sich voll zu entfalten

Was die Hechte in Schweden und im Harz betrifft.....vielleicht solltest du mal die Bremse dementsprechend einstellen oder deine Reaktion schulen....unsere Hechte und Waller im übrigen, sind auch nicht ohne und ich zweifle doch sehr sehr sehr sehr....starkt dass es ein 120er Schwedenhecht mit nem gescheiten Waller in Sachen Geschwindigkeit und Kraft sowie Ausdauer aufnehmen kann, nur um dir mal aufzuzeigen dass auch wir nicht nur Hechte haben die 5 Stunden brauchen um nach dem Anhieb zu flüchten sondern dass wir hier durchaus mit kampfstarken Fischen zu rechnen haben....
Natürlich bekommen wir nicht jeden, aber ein 0er Mepps in nem Maul von nem Meterhecht...das ist nicht wirklich das Problem für den Fisch...
oder wie gesagt ich ziehe Stahlseile auf,
vielmehr scheint es mir so dass du für alle Fälle gerüstet sein möchtest und das geht einfach nicht. Schon alleine aus dem Grund um diversen Ködern ihr volles Spektrum entlocken zu können,

was den Tacklewahn angeht...
geb ich dir recht ich bin Tackleverrückt und gehe aber mit diesem Tackle auch fischen und vor allem ich fordere es immer bis an die jeweilige Grenze...wenns taugt ists gut wenn net kommts in die Tonne oder es wird ein anderer Einsatzbereich gesucht.
Mein Gerät hängt also nicht nur an der Wand und wenn ich Dir sage dass ich recht oft am Wasser bin dann darfst du mir das ruhig glauben, oftmals gehe ich nur um im flachen bereich Tackle zu testetn und damit nur zu spielen ohne dabei ernsthafte Aussichten auf nen Biss zu haben. Ich habe halt auch nur 5 min zum Wasser, mein Vorteil aber ich lerne mein gerät und die Köder dadurch kennen und weiß daher ganz genau wie ich es einzuschätzen und vorallem einzusetzen habe um das bestmöglichste Ergebnis zu erzielen.

Dein Sonderweg den du beschreibst wird zu einem gewissen teil funzen, ganz klar wirst du Fische fangen wenn es dir dann reicht soll mir es recht sein. Es wird immer so sein dass an versunkenem Holz ALLE Räuber azutreffen sein werden, von Barsch über Hecht, Waller bis hin zum Zander, natürlich nur wenn diese im Gewässer vorkommen#6 übrigens ich habe auch schon Kormorane und Haubentaucher am Haken geahbt die sich auf die Natur-Köder gestürzt haben|wavey:

P.S. was die Länge der 20iger betrifft...
es wird natürlich weiter experimentiert, aber die Aktion soll die einer VHf bleiben, wenn dem so ist kann es durchaus sein dass auch ne ü240iger kommt, wenn ´sich die Aktion aber so verändern sollte dass es keine VHF Aktion mehr ist und eben dieses feeling vor die Hunde geht dann eben nciht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Um es ein bischen abzukürzen:

Irgendwie widersprichst Du Dir ja schon selber: 
Da hatte jemand  in letzter Zeit zwei ordentliche Welse an einer dafür nicht gerade vorgesehenen VHF gefangen und war sichtbar stolz drauf, zurecht #6. 
Das war aber ein Gerät was ich meine: stark genug auch ein wenig mehr auszuhalten und den größeren als beabsichtigten Fisch zu landen. Und jetzt sag bloß, der Erfolg sei Dir egal (gewesen). 
Meine Meinung: Wenn ich weiß, was für Fische drin lauern, muß ich mit angepaßtem und auch stärkeren Gerät vorgehen. 
Und das muß auch kein BigGame-Zeugs sein, sondern ne halbe oder eine Nr. stärker ist da die Hausnummer.

Und vorstellen kann ich mir nun auch nicht, daß es Dir egal wäre andauernd mit abgerissenen KuKös (von sehr leichtem Gerät) den Rheinwelsen das Maul zu nageln, gehe ich eigentlich nicht von aus. In die Richtung gehört und zielt auch das Frozzeln, wenn ich über die (meiner Ansicht nach, Twitch und so) zu leichten oder schwachen Geräte ein bischen herziehe.
Sag ich nichts mehr weiter zu , #d dazu gibt es viel peniblere Leuts hier im Board. :g



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Klappern gehört zum Handwerk, wer behauptet ihm habe noch kein Fisch den Köder geklaut der Lügt!


Ich habe mich vor immerhin fast genau jetzt 9 Jahren dermaßen darüber geärgert - genau darüber worüber wir jetzt gerade diskutieren, daß ich seitdem IMMER (mein Feti) entsprechende Maßnahmen für toffes Gerät auch ohne 50kg Schnüre getroffen habe (ca. echte 7-10kg reichte in meinen Wassern) und seitdem keine Fische mehr mit Ködern schwimmen gelassen habe, sprich alle kamen raus oder in seltenen Fällen vom Haken. Nen Kescher hab ich auch fast immer mit, oder nen netten Mensch der einem den herbeiholt.
Mag auch sein, daß ich damit etwas sonderlich bin. |rolleyes

So, entweder ist klar geworden, was ich meine, oder nicht. Dann ist es auch ok, geht dann eben nicht. #c


----------



## Chris7 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hey Ihr beiden Kampfhähne... :q, Ihr habt doch beide Recht :q. Det, wenn er sagt, daß eine Rute nach oben immer noch etwas Reserve haben sollte und Rainer, mit der Aussage, daß eine Ausrichtung des Materials auf den zu erwartenden Zielfisch das Richtige ist.

Ich möchte mein Gerät auch nicht auf den stärksten zu erwartenden Fisch abstimmen. Dann dürfte ich ja hier im Rhein nur mit der VHF 120 angeln, von wegen der zu erwartenden Welse Ü150. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es viele Leute, die sich nicht für jeden Anwendungszweck ne extra Harrison leisten können. Da muß dann eben mal ein wenig in die Trickkiste gegriffen werden. 

Also, ein klassisches Unentschieden... :vik:


----------



## McRip (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Welche japanische FC fischt Du Rainer und wo gekauft? Danke |wavey:


----------



## rainer1962 (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Mac Rip
daiwa def Bass bei Plat

Det,
ich wiederspreche mir überhaupt nicht, das mit den Wallern war im Prinzip pures Glück, eine 7 kg schnur hat normalerweise überhaupt keine Chance (egal welche Rolle und Rute auf der anderen Seite werkeln) einen solchen Waller zu bändigen und klar war ich stolz aufgrund der Tatsache dass ich den Waller an solch feinem Tackle landen konnte, aber im Prinzip hat er die Richtung vorgegegben und nicht ich, das zum Thema Reserve. In der Tat wäre mir ein Zander lieber gewesen als der waller, denn ich war auf Zander aus und nicht auf Waller, das hat mich innerlich nicht wirklich befriedigt, da an dem tag nix war mit zander und meine gedanken darüber (über Köder Taktik, Stelle usw) nicht zugetroffen haben, das sehe ich persönlich als Niederlage an.
Ntürlich gibt es leute die sich überhaupt kein hochwertiges tackle leisten können geschweige denn mehrere davon, da wird das ganze auf ne allrounderin oder max. 2-3 begrenzt, in diesem Falle würde ich auch nix unter 45 WG fischen, das ist doch klar, sofern aber die möglichkeit besteht hat eigentlich jeder eine Spinne für barsch, eine fürs mittlere und eine kräftige Rute/Combo zu Hause und diese werden dann ja auch eingesetzt ob es sich um Balzer, Harrison, Sage oder sonstwas handelt ist ja erst einmal wurscht.
Fische lauern bei uns geradezu riesige, da ist der 161er ein Spielzeug dagegen, deshalb kann ich aber nicht permanent mit 50kg Gerät auf Barsch gehen, Zander oder Hecht fischen. Selbst eine 12kg Schnur an ner 75er VHF hat im Regelfall null Chance. Vom Boot aus evtuell ja vom ufer aus, wenn sich der waller dagegen sträubt eigentlich nein. Selbst ein kleiner 120iger Waller hat ne Kraft die mit nichts im Süsswasser zu vergleichen ist, da läufst du mit ner 10 kg Schnur und ner 75er VHf schon mal ne halbe Stunde am Rhein entlang um dann festzustellen, dass der "Sauhund" sich in die Strömung verabschiedet ohne dass du irgendwas machen kannst. 
Mein Gerät wird also auf die zu erwartenden Zielfische angepasst. Mit 10kg Schnur und Stahl macht nicht wirklich Sinn auf Barsch oder??? Nur weil vielleicht mal ein 80iger hecht einsteigen könnte auf etliche Barsche zu verzichten die aufgrund mangelnder Köderführungsmöglichkeiten (einschränkung des Köderspiels durch zu staffes gerät) und aufgrund der Schnüre nicht beissen. ich verurteile ja in keinster weise was du da machst, ich habe das aufgrund deines letzten Postings jetzt ja auch geschnallt#6. Du fischst lieber ne Nummer stärker, ich fische halt etwas anders, bei mir heisst reserve dass ich den größten barsch der darin vorkommt jederzeit landen kann ohne in Schwierigkeiten zu kommen, du verhaftest halt den meterhecht beim Barschfischen ohne probs.#h eine Frage hätte ich da dann ncoh welche Haken montierst du denn  auf deine Barschköder oder nimmst du  (um nen Vergleich mal so zu haben) von vornherein 3er mepps die sowohl Großbarsch als auch Hechttauglich sind?


@all
das ganze hat im übrigen nix mit Kampfhähne zu tun, sondern sind eine Darstellung verschiedener Angelphilosophien:q und da ja jeder Fische fängt, hat auch jeder recht.


----------



## rainer1962 (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Chris7 schrieb:


> .
> 
> Ich möchte mein Gerät auch nicht auf den stärksten zu erwartenden Fisch abstimmen. Dann dürfte ich ja hier im Rhein nur mit der VHF 120 angeln, von wegen der zu erwartenden Welse Ü150.


 

selbst die ist bei uns, wenn man es genau nimmt zu schwach, im Altwasser vom Boot aus alles klaro, im Rhein selbst...klar die bis 180iger wenn die einigermassen mit spielen, das wird ein goiler drill aber die größeren, 50% Können 50% Glück#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> eine Frage hätte ich da dann ncoh welche Haken montierst du denn  auf deine Barschköder oder nimmst du  (um nen Vergleich mal so zu haben) von vornherein 3er mepps die sowohl Großbarsch als auch Hechttauglich sind?


Der 2er oder 3er Mepps trifft schon den Normalfall, wenn man mit ner M-Spinne halt auf Barsch, Forelle und eben auch Beifang-Hecht mal herumspinnt. Dazu ein 7kg Flexonit sobald man tiefer runter geht, und man kann sich überraschen lassen. An den noch kleineren Spinnerchen an der Oberfläche auf Forellen beißen aber eben Hechte um 60cm, und die bekomme ich auch sogar ohne Stahl heraus, da die ganz knapp den "Minifisch" in den Zähnen haben und Spinner ein Ministahlvorfach enthalten. Wennse Forelle spielen beißen sie auch so. Weiter unten geführt siehts anders aus. Die Suche nach dem optimalen Feinstahlvorfach ist noch nicht durch, die ganz feinen 7x7 in 4 oder 5kg halten leider schlecht (Knick,Aufribbeln) durch, besonders grundnah, und ein paar Steine hats hier in den meisten Gewässern auch.

Größere Hechte sind mir an tief geführten kleinen Spinnern auf Barsch noch nie eingestiegen |kopfkrat, wenn nur auf Twister, da ist das mit den Haken aber kein Problem, selbst ein 5g Jig hält sofern der Haken sitzt. Und Fangprobleme macht eher schon, ob Esox so einen kleinen 6-8cm Shad ohne Zusätze wieder abschüttelt. Passiert auch viel öfter anders herum: 20er Barsch auf 5er Spinner (incl. dick Stahl) |rolleyes

Bezieht sich deine Frage jetzt auch auf das Aufbiegen von kleinen Drillingen bei 1er, 2er Spinnern? 

Die Welssituation am Rhein kann ich mangels Erfahrung nun nicht vergleichen - will ich auch nichts zu sagen, bis ich selbst mal ein paar Welse gefangen hab - weiß jetzt ja wo's die nächsten gibt. 

Bei mir hieß es immer größt anzunehmender Hecht, und den hatte ich schon mal dran, kann Kraftspannweite und Potential einschätzen (für den Start: man hänge ein voll durchstartendes 100PS Motorrad dran und haue mit einem Baseballschläger volle Kanne in die Schnur), und selbst mit einer (überlastbaren flexiblen) M-Spinne und 1a (getestetem) Material dran hat man da noch eine Chance, vom Boot in Schweden sogar eigentlich eine sehr gute. 
Von der Köderart her weiß man aus Erfahrung her ja schon, wann sich ein Großfisch dafür anfängt zu interessieren. An so'ner Wasserfloh Mormyschka oder 2g Miniblinkerperle werd ich nichtmal Lotto-6er-mäßig einen Großhecht dran bekommen, mit 5cm Wobbler ist es aber schon wahrscheinlich und mit nem 8cm Salmo passiert das leicht. Ähnlich mit Shads. Für mich heißt das, höchstens eine Klasse leichter als die angesagte normale, bei Hecht mit der angesagten H-Rute dann eben lieber nur runter bis zu ner M-Rute, wenn dort sowas schwimmt.

Vielleicht macht der nächste Gerätefortschritt das Problem aber auch überflüssig, wenn man mit einer Schnur wie die heutige 12er Spiderwire das doppelte oder 3fache zerren kann, dürfte sich gerade bei der Großfischreserve nochmal wieder richtig was tun (auf das es immer auch für Waller reicht). 
Ich angelte seit letztem Mitte-Dezember mit einer 15kg Schnur und wirklich in der Größe tragenden (Powerline 17) an der 75er VHF und kann mich über Fischfänge, Hängerlösen und minimierte Kunstköderverluste einfach nicht beklagen.

Die BP-Fischer haben für die Spinnrute so eine Idee ja auch mit in ihrer Argumentation: Eine Rute ausreichend für jeden anbeißenden Fisch.
Bei Birger und Bubbel2000 meine ich ja auch so eine Reservesicherheitseinstellung gesehen zu haben (burn77 auch ?), die Diskussion um Barsche an BP und VHF75 ist mir noch gut im Gedächtnis, da war ich sogar der Zweifler ob das mit sooo dickem Gerät funzt. 

Achja, die Drillstile: Ich schätze, die werden auch sehr unterschiedlich sein , was oben stand. Erstmal bin ich Hakenfetischist, die Drillinge graben sich inzwischen auch gut durch den Oberkiefer von Esox, das sitzt meist sehr gut, vor allem liebe ich die VHF-Anschlagspower, die das vollendet zuläßt #6.
Dann bin ich glatt jemand, der mit der Federwaage die Rollenbremse auf 5kg stellt und zu läßt (@schroe: seit ich weiß daß die Haken so gut halten, wird in der Regel nichts mehr gelockert und die Heckbremse ist somit dabei nicht mal mehr vorteilhaft.).
Der Fisch muß sich jede Spulenumdrehung der Bremse hart verdienen. Kommt oft zu einem Drill, wo der Fisch nur halb im Wasser und halb in der Luft ist. Die Rute muß dann viel leisten, die Hauptarbeit. Ich mag diesen Drillstil aber, und die Aussteiger vom Haken halten sich seit entsprechender Montagensorgfalt in kleinen Grenzen. Der Drill dauert so nur kurze Zeit, dafür ist er wild und spritzig, so eher an der oberen Kraftgrenze der Combo als locker.


----------



## Birger (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Bei mir hieß es immer größt anzunehmender Hecht, und den hatte ich schon mal dran, kann Kraftspannweite und Potential einschätzen (für den Start: man hänge ein voll durchstartendes 100PS Motorrad dran und haue mit einem Baseballschläger volle Kanne in die Schnur)



Naja....etwas überzogen, meinste nicht?

Und zur Blechpeitschenfischerei auf Barsch:
Jo, das mache ich hin und wieder und es macht sogar Spaß, aber nur, weil ich fast nur mit dieser Rute fische und deshalb auch viel Gefühl dafür habe. Ich bin mir sicher, dass das bei jemandem, der die Rute sonst nicht fischt, absolut nicht funktionieren würde. 
Ich mache das nur, weil ich zu faul bin 5 Spinncombos ans Wasser zu schleppen für den Fall, dass evtl. mal ein Trupp Barsche auftaucht.
So gesehen machen spezialisierte Combos durchaus mehr Sinn, als eine Rute für alles. Vor allem dann, wenn man das Optimum aus dem Gerät rausholen möchte, um auf einen bestimmten Zielfisch mit einer bestimmten Methode zu fischen. Alles andere sind nur Kompromisse und die führen zu insgesamt schlechteren Resultaten.
Wo gehobelt wird da fallen Späne, wenn ein großer Hecht am Barschgerät beißt und abreißt ist das Pech. Wer damit nicht klarkommt, dass Fischen Schaden zukommen könnte sollte sich das Hobby Angeln eh nochmal überlegen.


----------



## rainer1962 (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Birger meine Rede #6

wenn ich nicht weiß was mich an einem Gewässer erwartet weil ich neue Gebiete erkunde oder einfach nur Fremd bin oder den Platz schon lange nicht mehr besucht habe, nehme ich auch einen kompromiss in Kauf ist ja klar, dann habe ich auch eine wesentlich breitere köderpalette dabei und die 75er (o.ä) unterm Arm.
Wenn ich aber genau weiß, was ich wo und wie befischen will, dann nehm ich nur eine Combo mit den dazugehörigen Ködern. beisst der zeilfisch an dem tage dann nicht, tja dann habe ich einen Fehler in meiner planung und "Gewässeranalyse" gemacht, den es auszumerzen gilt, dazu wiederum gehört auch eine "Buchführung" inform eines fangbuches ind das auch Schnedidertage eingetragen werden, mit Luftdruck, Wasserstand usw....im Laufe der zeit sammelt sich so eine riesige Infoquell an, die es dann konsequent zu nutzen gilt#6.


p.s. die Schäden die ein Barschköder bei einem hecht verursacht sind eigentl. keine da ein großer hecht durchaus damit klar kommt und die kleinen bändigt man eben am Barschgeschirr. Vieeeel schlimmer ist es mit großen Ködern und FC oder Hardmono gezielt auf Kamerad Essox zu gehen. im übrigen...ich habe mal einen hecht geschlachtet, der hatte einen 15er gufi im Magen, der Bleikopf war noch dran, vom haken selbst war nix mehr zu sehen war weggerostet. Der hecht hat gebissen und wurde nicht gerissen oder eingehakt oder so, die vertragen also schon was!


----------



## Birger (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ich habe mal einen hecht geschlachtet, der hatte einen 15er gufi im Magen, der Bleikopf war noch dran, vom haken selbst war nix mehr zu sehen war weggerostet. Der hecht hat gebissen und wurde nicht gerissen oder eingehakt oder so, die vertragen also schon was!



War der Gummi an sich auch anverdaut, oder geht das nicht? Interessant, sind schon zäh die Kollegen.


----------



## rainer1962 (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

also die Farben waren schon verschwommen, es war ein Kopyto aber der war irgendwie schon um etliches härter als normal, er war noch komplett ganz. Von Hunden weiß ich dass Teile von Flummis absolut lebensgefährlich sind, denn die Magensäure lässt die total hart werden, da kann der Hund dran eingehen, wie sich das mit der Säure vom Fisch und dem Fischmagen verhält kann ich nicht sagen, wie gesagt Farben waren verschwommen der Körper härter als normal aber intakt, rein äusserlich war dem Hecht nichts anzusehen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Birger schrieb:


> Naja....etwas überzogen, meinste nicht?


Nö, genau das mein ich sogar recht ernst.:g
Kannst ja meine Frau fragen, die war dabei, so dass ich mir immer noch sicher bin keine Halluzis gehabt zu haben. 



> Und zur Blechpeitschenfischerei auf Barsch:
> ... Ich bin mir sicher, dass das bei jemandem, der die Rute sonst nicht fischt, absolut nicht funktionieren würde.


Also gerade das schätze ich schon funzt doch bei jedem Anfänger, zumindest mit mittelgroßen Ködern ab 9g und 6-8cm, einfacher kann man Barsche doch kaum rausholen. :m
(Sag ich als noch nicht mal BP-Fan, aber gut ist die schon)



Birger schrieb:


> Wer damit nicht klarkommt, dass Fischen Schaden zukommen könnte sollte sich das Hobby Angeln eh nochmal überlegen.


Es geht nicht um Schaden und klarkommen, wenn ich dem Räuber eins überziehe ist das auch nicht freundlich. :g  
Eher um den Vergleich, z.B. vorsätzlich mit einem KK-Gewehr auf Wildschweine loszugehen, und das sehen Jäger vlt. etwas enger als Angler. Die ganz winzigen Köder sind einem sehr großen Fisch sicher keine Gefahr, das ist klar. Dass die Fische und gerade Hechte was abkönnen, hat Rainer schon ausgeführt.
Ein mittelgroßer Köder, der mit seinen Haken in der Lage ist dem großen Fisch das Maul zuzunageln, hat aber das Negativpotential zum Verludern, darum geht es genauer gesagt.  

So, und wenn das nicht klar ist, dann gibts mal ein Bild .... :g seid gewarnt


----------



## fireline (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Sag ich als noch nicht mal BP-Fan, aber gut ist die schon









 bin ganz deiner meinung


mfg


----------



## Birger (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Abgeldet: 9g mit nem 8cm Köder nehme ich zum Zanderangeln, nicht um gezielt Barsche zu fangen! Gezielt auf Barsch, damit meine ich jetzt 3 und 5cm Gumis mit 1,5-3g Köpfe und damit kommt ein Anfänger garantiert nicht klar, jedenfalls nicht mit der BP.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Klaro #6, da haben wir's mit den Ködervorgaben.


----------



## NorbertF (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Birger schrieb:


> @ Abgeldet: 9g mit nem 8cm Köder nehme ich zum Zanderangeln, nicht um gezielt Barsche zu fangen! Gezielt auf Barsch, damit meine ich jetzt 3 und 5cm Gumis mit 1,5-3g Köpfe und damit kommt ein Anfänger garantiert nicht klar, jedenfalls nicht mit der BP.



Geht aber  Ich bin gestern auch mit dem belly auf nen Trupp Barsche gestossen, habe nen kleinen Wobbler an die BP geklatscht (an 10kg Tuffline *g).
Der wog nur ein paar Gramm. 2 schöne Barsche hats gebracht, aber Drill kann man das nicht nennen :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Norbert
Schönes Beispiel, geht wenn auch nicht mit dem Spaßfaktor.
Angenommen, genau dann hätte aber der >1,50m Waller gebissen, wärst Du fein raus gewesen. 

Wobei im Belly kann das ja auch schön heiter werden, weiß nicht ob ein Waller auf die Idee kommt Deine Beine zu umschwimmen und solche "Scherze" zu veranstalten.


----------



## NorbertF (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @Norbert
> Schönes Beispiel, geht wenn auch nicht mit dem Spaßfaktor.
> Angenommen, genau dann hätte aber der >1,50m Waller gebissen, wärst Du fein raus gewesen.
> 
> Wobei im Belly kann das ja auch schön heiter werden, weiß nicht ob ein Waller auf die Idee kommt Deine Beine zu umschwimmen und solche "Scherze" zu veranstalten.



Ohja! Solche Scherze veranstalten die durchaus.
Vor 2 Wochen war ich (wie gestern) auch mit Toni (ae71) Belly fahren.
Da ist einer von den Burschen 3 mal unter mir durchgeschwommen.
Ist ein lustiges Gefühl wenn statt ner Sichel plötzlich ein grosser schwarzer Fleck auf dem Echolot auftaucht |bigeyes
Ganz ehrlich: so richtig wohl ist einem dabei nicht. 3 Stück haben wir von den Viechern im See, alle zwischen 2,2 und 2,4 Metern. Dann noch 9 kleinere von 1,1 bis 1,5 Meter.
Beim Drill wärs eher wurst, man kann auf 1 Sekunde wenden mit etwas Übung.
Gestern hab ich das erste Mal einen rauben sehn, er hat sich ein Blesshuhn einverleibt.


----------



## Margaux (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Rainer
@ Det

Ihr habt da eine hoch interessante Diskussion eröffnet, sehr offen, aber jederzeit sachlich. Das finde ich sehr gut, zeigt es doch nicht zuletzt die hohe Qualität dieses Threads #6#6#6. 



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Bsp Margeaux
> Ihm gefällt was er da hört, er scheint das VHf Feeling zu mögen, er bestellt sich ohne wenn und aber so eine Rute (sobald dies mögl ist) nimmt die geht mit auf barsche und wenn er nen Meterhecht bändigen kann dann freut es ihn wenn nicht, dann wars halt einfach pech!!!


 


AngelDet schrieb:


> Das wird mir langsam zu viel, für jeden Fisch und jeden Köder ne andere Combo?
> Irgendwie der falsche Weg, das ist mehr Geräte/Tacklefetischismus als noch angeln. Zuviel Zeugs fängt auch an zu nerven.
> Das hat Margaux treffend hier im Thread beschrieben und vorgemacht.


 
Beide Aussagen stimmen absolut und zeigen unser Dilemma. Ich behaupte, mit Ausnahme der Sammler und Leute mit (zu) viel Geld, wäre doch unser Spinnanglers-Traum DIE EINE "Rute-Rolle-Schnur-Kombo" mit der wir vom 15cm Barsch bis zum 2,00m Waller alles fangen können und es noch Spaß beim Drill bringt. Da es aber dieses Wundertackle nicht gibt, müssen wir uns spezialisierteres Material zulegen. Je nach Grad unser Spezialisierung, der Anzahl der Zielfische, der verschiedenen Gewässer und natürlich unseres Geldbeutels, wird das bei jedem anders ausfallen. Das macht Eure Diskussion mehr als deutlich.

Ich bspw. habe alle Sammlerleidenschaft über Bord geworfen und bin im Grunde meines Herzens Purist . Ich versuche mit so wenig (hochwertigem) Material wie möglich ein so breites Spektrum abzudecken wie möglich: Motto: so wenig wie möglich, so viel als nötig. 

Da ich vornehmlich mit dem WoMo auf Reisen gehe, "muß" |supergri ich ein recht breites Spektrum abdecken. Für das Spinn- und Schleppangeln in Süßwasser- und Salzwasser auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht, Meer- und Seeforelle, Dorsch, Seelachs. Makrele etc. etc. habe ich derzeit 9 Kombos. Darunter sind auch sehr spezialierte Ruten wie eine Downrigger und eine Sbirolinorute (meine einzige nicht Boots- bzw. Spinnrute). 

Die VHF -20g. würde den mir noch fehlenden (aber auch nicht dringend benötigten) UL-Bereich abdecken. Eigentlich sollte dieses für mich vornehmlich Barschspinnen die VHF -30g in 2,30m abdecken. Daß das nicht funzt, hatte ich schon beschrieben. Da ich aber zur Abwechselung - gerade in Schweden - gern mal auf Barschjagd gehe und dabei das VHF-Feeling möchte, wäre die VHF 20g. eine sinnvolle Ergänzung.

Für das "Zuhause-Angeln" hier im Niederrhein bräuchte ich im Grunde genommen höchstens 2 Spinnruten... Die passende eierlegende Wollmilchsau, eine VT -45g, die ich sowohl mit Multi (Wobbler) als auch mit Stationär (GuFi) angeln kann, baut mir Robert gerade (hoffe ich jedenfalls) :g. Natürlich wäre auch hier sowohl eine reine Multi- als auch eine reine GuFi-Rute besser, aber da wären wir ja wieder beim Thema... :m


----------



## NorbertF (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Beide Aussagen stimmen absolut und zeigen unser Dilemma. Ich behaupte, mit Ausnahme der Sammler und Leute mit (zu) viel Geld, wäre doch unser Spinnanglers-Traum DIE EINE "Rute-Rolle-Schnur-Kombo" mit der wir vom 15cm Barsch bis zum 2,00m Waller alles fangen können und es noch Spaß beim Drill bringt. Da es aber dieses Wundertackle nicht gibt,



Hmm hmm. Hast du mal eine Blechpeitsche getestet? Ich glaub die ist sehr sehr nah dran...


----------



## Bernhard* (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Hmm hmm. Hast du mal eine Blechpeitsche getestet? Ich glaub die ist sehr sehr nah dran...


 
Naja, hab mal meine BP mit Forellen vergewaltigt. Die 35er Salmonidchen wurden nur rausgekurbelt |gaehn:


----------



## NorbertF (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Naja, hab mal meine BP mit Forellen vergewaltigt. Die 35er Salmonidchen wurden nur rausgekurbelt |gaehn:



Ja schon klar. Untenrum ists net so doll. Aber mit einer UL oder L Kombo und für den Rest die BP, das geht sehr gut denke ich.


----------



## Margaux (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Hmm hmm. Hast du mal eine Blechpeitsche getestet? Ich glaub die ist sehr sehr nah dran...


 
Uuihhh Norbert,
möglicherweise hast Du da ein neues Faß aufgemacht


----------



## Bernhard* (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ja schon klar. Untenrum ists net so doll. Aber mit einer UL oder L Kombo und für den Rest die BP, das geht sehr gut denke ich.


 
Das dachte ich letztes Jahr auch!
...und dann noch ne kurze Wobblerrute... und ne Baitcaster für Wobbler ... und ne kurze, leichte für Wacky... und ne 30er VHF für kleine Gummis und Barsch... und ne robuste fürs Huchenfischen die auch mal auf die Steine knallen darf ... und und und :q


----------



## Margaux (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> ...und dann noch ne kurze Wobblerrute... und ne Baitcaster für Wobbler ... und ne kurze, leichte für Wacky... und ne 30er VHF für kleine Gummis und Barsch... und ne robuste fürs Huchenfischen die auch mal auf die Steine knallen darf ... und und und :q


 
|muahah:... womit wir wieder beim Thema wären ... 
|muahah:

Theoretisch würden insgesamt drei Harrisons, die VHF -30g., -75g und -120/150g das gesamte Spektrum der leichten Süßwasser- bis hin zur schweren Süßwasser-/ leichten Salzwasserangelei abdecken... :vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Schöne Aussagen, stimmt alles, aber dreht sich auch wieder im Kreis wenn man nach neuem sinnt. 
Die BP ist wirklich eine tolle Rute, wenn man eine und nur eine für alles braucht, sie deckt außerdem mit der Reserve eher nach obenrum meine gestellten Anforderungen bezüglich Reservepower ab. #6 Gibt aber auch noch Alternativen, je nach Anwendungsfall.

@Margaux
Wenn Du VT eher der VHF vom Gefühl und Werfen her vorziehst, dann ist die Aktion der BP sehr gefährlich verführerisch für Dich :m

Mit der 75er VHF alleine könnte ich nicht ganz das Spektrum der BP abdecken, selbst mit der 10ft nicht. Wenn man nun aber sagen wir mal 2 Ruten nimmt, nur 2 , dann hätte man z.B. mit zwar so nicht existenten aber durchaus möglichen und vom Einsatzbereich her aufeinander abgestimmten Ruten, also einer gerade so richtig potenten VHF 30/35er (etwa wie verfeinerte Spitze an der 45er) die min. reale 5-35g abdeckte, und einer VHF100 die min. reale 35-100g abdeckte, mehr Spaß als mit einer BP und eine Stufe mehr Taktilität. Das kann man immer weiter aufsplitten und die immer passendere Rute zu Einsatz und Ködern finden. Bei mir sind es im Moment die 30, 45, 75 und 150. Die 45er könnte man rauslassen, bleiben 3 für fast das ganze Spektrum, im L/UL fehlt eben ein bischen, aber nur ein bischen. Die sehr leichte Spaßrute für großfischfreie Gewässer mit bekanntem Fischbestand hat schon was, vor allem dort mehr Angelspaß aus der begrenzten Fischgröße rausholen macht Sinn. Wenn auch große drin sind, trachte ich wohl immer danach, gerade die zu fangen. :g


----------



## Margaux (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @Margaux
> Wenn Du VT eher der VHF vom Gefühl und Werfen her vorziehst, dann ist die Aktion der BP sehr gefährlich verführerisch für Dich :m


 
@Det
Die VT nehme ich "nur" für Multi, ansonsten bevorzuge ich das VHF-Feeling 



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir sind es im Moment die 30, 45, 75 und 150. Die 45er könnte man rauslassen, bleiben 3 für fast das ganze Spektrum


 
Eben, eben #6 Ich habe in der Tat nicht selten darüber nachgedacht, mich genau auf diese "Troika" :q:q zu beschränken - zumindest was das Fischen mit Stationärrollen betrifft. Aber dann kommen halt die Überlegungen: das optimale Packmaß - ohne Einschränkungen - für mein WoMo haben 2,70m-Ruten. Das ist ja auch meine Lieblingslänge. Aber mit VHF -30g in 2,70 auf MeFo, hm hm #d. Nicht so optimal, deshalb die 3,20m. Die VHF -150g wiederum gibt es derzeit nicht in 2,70 ... etc. etc. So werden es dann halt doch wieder mehr...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> So werden es dann halt doch wieder mehr...


Sieht so aus als wenn wir da noch eine Zeit lang dran rumknapsen müssen und diskutieren. :q

Dabei wäre die Volllösung für mich schon klar, paar Hypothesen: :m

- Harrison baut ne BP als "Breitbandrute" einen Tick besser, auch auch in 10ft natürlich. 
- Es gibt eine Rute mit verstellbarer Spitze, oder Zwischenstück, oder Aufsteckspitze, möglichst schnell anbringbar, so daß man damit auch kleinere Köder gut fischen kann, ablasten geht einfacher und sicherer als auflasten. Das ST bestimmt hauptsächlich Werfen und Führung, das HT den schweren Drill und die Reserve. Ich mag also prinzipell starke HTs mit weichen STs, verbunden durch Progression.
- Das Blankmaterial würde insgesamt nochmal wieder besser, so daß ein Spektrum 3 bis 150g mit einer Rute machbar wäre.
- passend dazu trägt jede 0,15mm Spinnwebe min. 25kg.

Wie gesagt, Träume :m


----------



## Bernhard* (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> ...
> - Harrison baut ne BP als "Breitbandrute" einen Tick besser, auch auch in 10ft natürlich.
> ....


 
Wenn sie sie noch länger bauen würden wäre sie vielleicht noch viel viel besser und vor allem noch handlicher!!!

Kannst mal unseren 2ten Vorstand anmailen, der fischt für alles ne "handmade" 4,50er RST 2-Hand Lachsrute als Statio-Aufbau... wär das nix für Dich?? #c Darauf noch ne 10000er Stella und Du kannst werfen bis zu den Meerforellen die kurz vor der Erdkrümmung stehen...


----------



## Margaux (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Sieht so aus als wenn wir da noch eine Zeit lang dran rumknapsen müssen und diskutieren. :q
> 
> Dabei wäre die Volllösung für mich schon klar, paar Hypothesen: :m
> 
> ...


 
Das wäre natürlich ein super Ansatz, soweit technisch umsetzbar ;+

Und solange erfreuen wir uns an unseren schönen VHF und VT' s, ist auch nicht das Schlechteste :k


----------



## Margaux (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> ...und Du kannst werfen bis zu den Meerforellen die kurz vor der Erdkrümmung stehen...


 
Na dann angelt er doch bestimmt eher eine VHF -30g. in 3,20m |muahah:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> der fischt für alles ne "handmade" 4,50er RST 2-Hand Lachsrute als Statio-Aufbau... wär das nix für Dich??


Nein, mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit zu schwer und in der Länge zu unhandlich. Selbst 9 zu 10ft sind ja schon ein merklicher Unterschied. Ich habe 12ft Ruten, die spinntauglich sind, aber ab 20g Blinkern oder Wobblern wird es merklich unlustig. Im Weitwurf sind das natürlich Granaten, war ein Versuch trockenen Fußes vom Ufer der Ostsee den MeFos nachzustellen.

Das mit der Länge (auch) soll meinen: mindestens in 8 + natürlich 9 + 10ft, möglichst auch noch 11ft. Also verschiedene Längenangebote, nicht nur eine. Wenn es eine BP in 11ft gäbe, würde man die wohl öfter an der Küste sehen.

Eine Rute passend zum Einsatzort ist schon mal gut machbar, eine Rute am jeweiligen Einsatzort für alle dortigen Fische und alle Köder bereitet Probleme, das zweite noch mehr als das erste.
Mit einer kleinen (max. an einer Hand abzählbaren) Rutenzahl möglichst alle Aufgaben möglichst gut lösen zu können, das ist der Anspruch des Reisenden (ne, nich den Mike) und des Universalisten (haben wir zum Glück nicht).

Und klar: #h es geht hier nicht um Spezialisierung und Feinoptimierung, sondern ums Gegenteil. Muss ja auch mal sein. :m


----------



## Margaux (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Mit einer kleinen (max. an einer Hand abzählbaren) Rutenzahl möglichst alle Aufgaben möglichst gut lösen zu können, das ist der Anspruch...


 
Ja, genau das wär's !!

Wobei man mit fünf Harrisons da schon recht weit kommen würde.


----------



## NorbertF (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich sag immer noch dass es mit 2 geht (Meeresangeln mal aussen vor).
Irgendwas mit 2-10 Gramm Wurfgewicht, evtl. in etwas kürzer als 9 Fuss und ne BP.
Ihr solltet mal eine probefischen, ist kein Scheiss. Die Überraschung ist garantiert.


----------



## rainer1962 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Norbert ich hab die BP Probegefischt....
MIR sagt sie ÜBERHAUPT nicht zu.....sonst hätte ich eine 
aber genau da sind wir wieder beim Thema, ich möchte keine Rute die alles nur zu 80- 90% kann. Ich möchte ne Rute die eines und das zu 100% kann. Ich wähke dann den Zielfisch aus bewaffne mich mit der jeweiligen Combo und den dazugehörigen Ködern dann geht es auch nur auf den Zielfisch. Gerade weil das Tackle dann auf den Zielfisch abgestimmt ist zupple ich dann nicht nur 2 Barsche aus dem schwarm sondern eben mehrere davon, die Ausbeute ist einfach höher, da das Köderspiel voll ausgenutzt und ausgereizt werden kann. Was die hechte von det betrifft.....mittlere köder setze ich zum zanderfischen ein von daher habe ich auch was das tackle betrifft genügend von Deiner "Bigfishpower" dies auf barschtackle gemünszt heisst das kleine Gummis bis max. 5cm, kleine Spinner wie 2er Mepps kleinstwobbler usw. für größere köder nehm ich dementsprechend anderes tackle. Jetzt das gegenargument mit 5 Combos ans Wasser schleifen....das mache ich dann wirklich nicht eine mit den dazugehörigen Ködern und Ende ich möchte den Fisch fangen den ich auch auserchoren habe, wie gesagt es freut mich immer wenn ich Beifang habe aber innerlich zufrieden bin ich dann nicht weil meine Vorbereitung in Sachen gedankengänge usw. falsch waren und mich die Fische einfach überlistet haben.


----------



## Margaux (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ich sag immer noch dass es mit 2 geht (Meeresangeln mal aussen vor).
> Irgendwas mit 2-10 Gramm Wurfgewicht, evtl. in etwas kürzer als 9 Fuss und ne BP.


 
@Norbert
Wie oft setzt Du denn Deine VHF im Verhältnis zur BP ein? Wenn die BP ja anscheinend ab 10 g. funzt...??



> ...
> Ihr solltet mal eine probefischen, ist kein Scheiss. Die Überraschung ist garantiert


 
Das würde ich schon gerne mal ausprobieren, wenn jemand im Kreis Neuss und Umgebung zu einem Probefischen bereit wäre... #h


----------



## NorbertF (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ja das verstehe ich sehr gut. Mir ist das nun klar. Ich bin eigentlich genau entgegengesetzt. Ich fische mit einem Gummiköder (meist in 12cm) auf den alles mögliche beissen kann.
Barsche, Rapfen, Döbel, Zander, Hecht, Welse, Forellen, sogar Brassen und Karpfen. Ich finde es sehr spannend zu sehen was man dann letztendlich fängt. Das gilt aber nur für den Rhein, der bei uns 100km eintönig im Betonufer entlangfliesst. Alle 30 km kommt mal etwas Struktur. Da ist dann alles mögliche zu fangen, spezialisieren kann man das kaum. 
Für sowas ist die BP echt optimal.
In unseren Seen fische ich auch gern anders. Da hab ich dann ja auch ne Harrison, ne Sportex, usw usf. Und da hab ich dann auch Zielfische.


----------



## NorbertF (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> @Norbert
> Wie oft setzt Du denn Deine VHF im Verhältnis zur BP ein? Wenn die BP ja anscheinend ab 10 g. funzt...??
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab die BP doch erst seit Donnerstag, seitdem setze ich sie jeden Tag ein und die VHF gar nicht. Ich denke das ist aber verständlich 
Ich antworte in einigen Wochen nochmal


----------



## NorbertF (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> @Norbert
> Wie oft setzt Du denn Deine VHF im Verhältnis zur BP ein? Wenn die BP ja anscheinend ab 10 g. funzt...??
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab die BP doch erst seit Donnerstag, seitdem setze ich sie jeden Tag ein und die VHF gar nicht. Ich denke das ist aber verständlich 
Ich antworte in einigen Wochen nochmal  Wobei ich sagen muss: ich weiss worauf du hinaus willst und du hast auch Recht.
Die Harrison hatte ich nämlich zum Bärscheln / Forellis fischen gedacht, aber dafür ist sie zu kräftig. Sie ist jetzt quasi unnütz. Genau das wolltest du sagen und es stimmt sogar. 
Im See werd ich sie trotzdem weiterhin verwenden. Ich bin am Überlegen ob ich ne mono draufmach und sie dann doch zum Bärscheln und für Forellen taugt. Haut mich aber jetzt nicht.


----------



## Margaux (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@rainer
Auch ich möchte definitiv keine fünf Kombos ans Wasser schleppen, sondern eben auch jeweils eine, sagen wir zumindest 99% auf den Zielfisch abgestimmte Kombo. 

Aber diese jeweilige Zielfischkombo möchte ich halt aus einem Angelkeller zusammen stellen, der möglichst klein gehalten wird. Und wenn dafür halt fünf Ruten ausreichen würden, wäre das schon sehr gut. Mir reichen ja auch 99% und nicht unbedingt 100% Abstimmung . Derzeit erreiche ich diese mindestens 99% beim Spinnangeln (inkl. Light Tackle im Meer) und "Freihand"schleppen für mein Spektrum mit sieben Harrisons #6 (andere Spinnruten besitze ich ja nicht mehr).


----------



## Margaux (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Die Harrison hatte ich nämlich zum Bärscheln / Forellis fischen gedacht, aber dafür ist sie zu kräftig. Sie ist jetzt quasi unnütz. Genau das wolltest du sagen und es stimmt sogar.


 
@Norbert
SOO wollte ich das nicht unbedingt sagen. Es hätte auch eine Antwort werden können, so nach dem Motto, daß die VHF halt eben die allerbeste Rute zum GuFieren ist |supergri und Du sie Dir deshalb zugelegt hast. Und die BP wäre halt eher die bessere Allround...


----------



## NorbertF (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> @Norbert
> SOO wollte ich das nicht unbedingt sagen. Es hätte auch eine Antwort werden können, so nach dem Motto, daß die VHF halt eben die allerbeste Rute zum GuFieren ist |supergri und Du sie Dir deshalb zugelegt hast. Und die BP wäre halt eher die bessere Allround...



Das sehe ich aber nicht so. Angeblich wird die BP noch ein wenig weicher wenn sie mal "eingefischt" ist, aber momentan ist die kein Stück schlechter zum GuFi angeln. Ganz im Gegenteil.
Die Bisserkennung ist genausogut, obwohl die Spitze sich eigentlich weicher anfühlt. Hat imho einen Vorteil sogar: der Köder kann besser eingesaugt werden auch ohne Schnurbogen. Das Tock merkt man trotzdem genausogut.
Und bei der BP hat man zB beim Anhieb das Gefühl dass die sich richtig reinbeisst, die entwickelt einen abartigen Zug wenn bissl Last draufkommt. Fühlt sich an als ob die Power quadratisch steigt in Abhängigkeit der Rutenbiegung. Ich weiss nicht wie ichs besser beschreiben soll. 
Die Rute macht einfach nur *bamm* wenn man draufknallt. Ein wahnsinniges Gefühl 
Muss man selber spüren denk ich. Fast nicht zu glauben bei dem schlanken Blank und dem Gewicht.
Ich hab ja noch ne 100g Rute, die Diaflash. Die kann auch was ab, aber die kannst grad in die Tonne treten im Vergleich.


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Norbert
Deine Beschreibung der BP macht ja schon wieder ganz wuschig in Bezug auf investieren in Tackle das man eigentlich lieber nicht kaufen sollte.
Hast Du auch einen Vergleich zur Harrison VT oder nur zur VHF?

Gruss


Pauly


----------



## NorbertF (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Nur zur VHF leider. Und das auch nur zur 30er. Ich hab zwar mal eine VT und auch eine 75er VHF in der Hand gehalten von einem Vereinskameraden, aber ein Urteil kann ich mir damit nicht erlauben.
Eins weiss ich aber: die BP hat mich schon beim Auspacken überrascht. Die war viel dünner und leichter als ich gedacht hatte. Und ein Schwabbelstock ist das wirklich auch in keinster Weise, die ist schon sehr stramm! Ich weiss nicht ob man die mit ner VT vergleichen kann.
Sie fühlt sich anders an als alle Ruten die ich bisher gefischt hab.
Die VHF hat ja eine tolle Aktion, aber auch die ist halt linear vom Kraftaufbau her (gefühlt). Man zieht und sie biegt sich.
Die BP "wehrt" sich irgendwie dagegen, die beisst sich richtig rein, ich weiss nicht wie beschreiben  Man zieht mit 500 Gramm und vorne kommen 2 Kilo an. So fühlt sich das an.


----------



## Birger (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ich hab ja noch ne 100g Rute, die Diaflash. Die kann auch was ab, aber die kannst grad in die Tonne treten im Vergleich.



Die hab ich auch noch im Schrank stehen und da steht sie schon seit ich die BP habe...nicht mehr angerührt, dient nur noch als Ersatzrute für Spanien, wenns mal knack macht.
Obwohl die 45g Harrison auch verdächtig oft im Schrank steht, greife öfter zur BP, auch zum Zanderangeln mit kleinen/mittleren Gummis...Gewohnheitssache.

UND: zum Karpfentwistern ist die BP besser als die 75g Harrison, Steffen hatte doch einige Abrisse beim Anhieb mit der harten Spitze. Ich hab mit der BP sogar einige 20 Pfünder mit der Stroft Typ 0 (2,6Kg Tragkraft) und nem 16er Monovorfach gelandet..., geht zwar, muss aber nicht unbedingt sein.


----------



## KHof (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Norbert!

Die Beschreibung passt genauso zu der 45`er VHF. Differenz im Verhalten kommt genauso, da braucht man an deiner Bescheibung nichts zu ändern.
Allerdings fühlen sich trocken (ohne Köder) die VHF und die Graphite USA ähnlich stramm an.

Klaus


----------



## rainer1962 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Margaux;1691898
 
Aber diese jeweilige Zielfischkombo möchte ich halt aus einem Angelkeller zusammen stellen schrieb:
			
		

> ich komme ja auch noch net auf die 100% wird es wahrscheinlich auch nie geben da man immer wieder rumexperimentiert#6
> auch mein kellerbestand möchte ich eigentlich klein halten (wobei 7 harrisons nicht unbedingt klein ist:vik, das Problem ist nur dass ich Idiot immer auf der Suche nach was idealerem bin, und dann wieder das und das und jenes mir zulege, irgendwann ist dann wieder ein ausverkauf fällig, ich bin halt so:q
> auf der anderen Seite bedeudet das für mich dass ich mir ein immer größer werdenden Infopool aneieigne#6
> Der Weg ist das Ziel der Fisch kommt dann automatisch
> ...


----------



## rainer1962 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

p.s. o gott was habe ich denn da zusammenphilosophiert und NEIN es ist
kein Alk oder sonstige BTM im Spiel  :vik::q


----------



## Margaux (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> auch mein kellerbestand möchte ich eigentlich klein halten (wobei 7 harrisons nicht unbedingt klein ist:vik:


 
Na ja, ist ja auch mit Meeres- und Schleppangeln :vik: 



rainer1962 schrieb:


> p.s. o gott was habe ich denn da zusammenphilosophiert und NEIN es ist
> kein Alk oder sonstige BTM im Spiel :vik::q


 
|muahah:Rainer, Du hast Dich selbst übertroffen... |muahah: #g


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Den Eindruck machte es auch nicht!
Warum, Warum ist es am Rhein so schön lalalalalalal!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> p.s. o gott was habe ich denn da zusammenphilosophiert und NEIN es ist
> kein Alk oder sonstige BTM im Spiel  :vik::q


Haste aber gut zusammengesetzt. 

Mit deiner Philosophie loszuziehen und den Zielfisch zu fangen, kann ich nicht ganz mithalten oder bin halt bescheidener: 
Bin ja froh wenn einer oder besser mehrere ordentliche Räuber Appetit haben, egal ob BaFo, SeFo, ReFo, Barsch, Zander, Hecht, was es hier so gibt, egal welcher. Und so'n Mix ala "Neptunplatte"  hat auch was. 

Einzig bei den wirklich großen Hechten, da hab ich immer noch eine Rechnung offen und lauere permanent darauf, daß da mal wieder eine(r) einen falschen Fehler macht! :g

@Norbert et. al.
Könnte wohl stimmen, die Spitze der 9ft 30er ist schon sehr kräftig, die der 10ft 45er paßt ungefähr dazu, die vorderste Spitze der BP könnte hinkommen. Die VHFs ab 75 sind halt viel straffer ohne jedoch insgesamt stärker zu sein, schon schwierig zu beschreiben.
Und die dicken Prügel sind, wie Klaus mir das gerade vorhält, schon wieder eine ganz andere Klasse.


----------



## NorbertF (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Rainer: der war gut 
Nein der Rhein sieht bei uns leider ganz anders aus. Zwischen Breisach und Märkt, das sind so 60 Kilometer ist der Rhein komplett einbetoniert. 
An den Ufern geht eine Schräge Betonwand bis ins Wasser auf der man wenn es nicht nass ist aber einigermassen stehen kann. Also steiler Winkel, so 20° locker.
Keine Buhnen, nichts.
Es kommen nur 2-3 Wehre mit Schleuse und Kraftwerk, davor sind Buchten.
Das ist alles an Struktur was man findet. Unter Wasser ist teilweise noch was....das sind dann hotspots.
Ziemlich eintönig, aber Fisch ist drin. Kannst dir mal bei google Earth reinziehen, Elsass Kanal nennt sich das.


----------



## rainer1962 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

jow Norbert habs mir angegukt
da siehts bei uns anders aus aber....|supergri
Zander leiben Betonwände und sind dann dankbar für jede Uwasserstruktur
bist ja ein alter Fuchs, wirst schon wissen wo die Hundzähne stehen und vor allem wo du einen sicheren Standplatz hast, das scheint mir fast vorrangig bei euch#h


----------



## Margaux (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Harrison-Fans
Als kleiner Nachtrag zum Thema "Wieviel Angeln braucht der Angler" :q, habe ich meine derzeitigen Kombos mal aufgelistet:

1​ Interceptor 20 2,70
Ryobi Excia 2000
Barsch
2​ VHF 30 2,30
Daiwa Certate 2500
Zander
3​ VHF 30 3,20
Daiwa Caldia 3000
Meerforelle
4​ VT 45 2,70 (bestellt)
Ambassadeur 5500 C
Baitcaster
5​ VT 75 2,70
Ambassadeur 6500 
Hecht
6​ VT 120 2,70
Penn Int. Baitc. 965
Seelachs
7​ VHF 150 3,05
Ryobi Zauber 4000
Dorsch
8​ Sportex Downrigger
Ambassadeur 7
Downrigger
9​ DEGA Sbirolino Sea
Spro Red Arc 3000
Forelle

Ansonsten habe ich meinen Angelkeller komplett entrümpelt, es gibt dort keine weiteren Sammlerstücke, Staubfänger o.ä. mehr zu finden.

Das noch dazu... Ich muß aber unbedingt Robert mal besuchen und mir seine Blank-Sammlung anschauen :vik:


----------



## NorbertF (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> jow Norbert habs mir angegukt
> da siehts bei uns anders aus aber....|supergri
> Zander leiben Betonwände und sind dann dankbar für jede Uwasserstruktur
> bist ja ein alter Fuchs, wirst schon wissen wo die Hundzähne stehen und vor allem wo du einen sicheren Standplatz hast, das scheint mir fast vorrangig bei euch#h



Ja, Fisch hats genug. Man kann alles fangen und auch alle Grössen wenn man sie findet. Das Landen ist aber extrem problematisch. Hier laufen Leute mit 2 Meter Gaffs rum. Das ist dann nichts für mich


----------



## avoelkl (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

:vik:
Am Freitag fahre ich zu Mad und werde meine VHF -75 in Empfang nehmen. Ich kanns schon nicht mehr erwarten :c

Bis dahin wird dann auch mein erster Eigenbauversuche einer VHF fertig sein. Ne 9" -30gr. in blau mit Custom-Griffteil:q (Fotos später dann)

Das sind dann meine ersten beiden Harrisons, die ich ausgiebig zwischen 3.08 und 1.09 |supergri|supergri in Dänemark und Schweden testen werden.

Grüße
Andi


----------



## Margaux (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



avoelkl schrieb:


> Das sind dann meine ersten beiden Harrisons, die ich ausgiebig zwischen 3.08 und 1.09 |supergri|supergri in Dänemark und Schweden testen werden.
> 
> Grüße
> Andi


 
@Andi
Dann wünsche ich Dir schon vorab viel Spaß bei Deinem "Kurzurlaub" #6. Berichte mal wie sich die Harrisons im Norden geschlagen haben - wobei ich die Antwort ja schon kenne. :vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



avoelkl schrieb:


> :vik:
> Am Freitag fahre ich zu Mad und werde meine VHF -75 in Empfang nehmen. Ich kanns schon nicht mehr erwarten :c
> 
> Bis dahin wird dann auch mein erster Eigenbauversuche einer VHF fertig sein. Ne 9" -30gr. in blau mit Custom-Griffteil:q (Fotos später dann)


Willkommen im "Club"! #6 ne Chance dem Virus zu entfliehen haste ja wohl nicht mehr ... 

Und die Rollenfrage nicht zu wichtig nehmen, gerade DIE Rute ist meiner Meinung nach um Längen wichtiger. Auf das es so richtig Tock :l im Arm macht. :g


----------



## avoelkl (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> @Andi
> Dann wünsche ich Dir schon vorab viel Spaß bei Deinem "Kurzurlaub" #6. Berichte mal wie sich die Harrisons im Norden geschlagen haben - wobei ich die Antwort ja schon kenne. :vik:


 
Danke Dir. Ist mein erster Kurzurlaub nach immerhin 11 Jahren. Und ich bin auch gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen was die beiden VHF's mit den Schwedenhechten anstellen :q. 



AngelDet schrieb:


> Willkommen im "Club"! #6 ne Chance dem Virus zu entfliehen haste ja wohl nicht mehr ...
> 
> Und die Rollenfrage nicht zu wichtig nehmen, gerade DIE Rute ist meiner Meinung nach um Längen wichtiger. Auf das es so richtig Tock :l im Arm macht. :g


 
Der Virus hat mich schon leicht befallen, nur durchs lesen der Meinungen in diesem Thread. Lauter Kranke:q. Als ich dann das erste mal bei Mad war und die Blanks in der Hand hatte, konnte ich genau spüren, wie es in meine Hand TockTock gemacht hat und dann konnte ich der Versuchung nicht mehr wiederstehen. Jetzt gehöre ich auch zu den Infizierten:vik::vik:. Naja, ich werde die 4 Wochen in Schweden nützen, um mich ausgiebig der Infektion hinzugeben:l

Grüße
Andi


----------



## Margaux (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ... ...
> VHF 5-20gr Länge 210cm
> ... ...


 
@Harrison-Fans
Ich habe gestern mit Mad telefoniert und wir haben ein bißchen über die VHF -20g. "philosophiert". Vielleicht wäre als Abgrenzung zur VHF -30g. in 2,35m, ein VHF-Blank mit bspw. 3-15g. Wurfgewicht in 2,10m interessant. Dieses wäre dann ein wirklicher UL-Blank, der speziell für das Barschangeln interessant wäre. 
Ich habe jedenfalls bei Robert schon eine Vorbestellung abgegeben, falls es so einen Blank mal geben sollte :q.


----------



## in-do (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

moin moin,

ich gehöre nun auch zu denen die ein harrison vhf 75 gr. 2,70 m
besitzen.

habe sie gegen eine meiner fliegenruten getauscht.

mein gewässer ist die hunte von geoldenstedt bis wardenburg
und gelegentlich die tief´s in ostfriesland.

ich konnte sie erst einmal benutzen und muss sagen:

den gufi spürt man einmalig, zitat: wie strom im arm,
wirklich toll - nur wies ich noch nicht ab das wirklich
meine traumrute für hecht , zander , barsch und co ist,
da meine gufi´s nur selten die 20g marke überschrieten werden.

werde sie jetzt erst noch ein zwei mal mit ans wasser nehmen 
und sehen ob sie mir nicht doch gefällt. ansonsten werde ich sie 
weitertauschen. habt ihr alternatven zu gleicher qualität , halt nur feiner?

gruß

ingo


----------



## avoelkl (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



in-do schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> ..........................werde sie jetzt erst noch ein zwei mal mit ans wasser nehmen
> und sehen ob sie mir nicht doch gefällt. ansonsten werde ich sie
> ...


 
Klar, ist doch ganz einfach. Es gibt die VHF auch noch in -30gr oder -45gr. bei gleicher Länge. Ist etwas feiner und elektrisiert genauso|supergri

Grüße
Andi


----------



## in-do (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

wo liegen diese ruten preislich, bin ja durchs tauschen an diese schöne rute gekommen und habe daher keinen blassen dunst.

gruß

ingo


----------



## avoelkl (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



in-do schrieb:


> wo liegen diese ruten preislich, bin ja durchs tauschen an diese schöne rute gekommen und habe daher keinen blassen dunst.
> 
> gruß
> 
> ingo


 
Hängt vom Aufbau und den Komponenten ab. Ruf doch einfach mal bei Mad an http://www.mads-rutenbau.de und frag ihn.

Grüße
Andi


----------



## in-do (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

aufbau der rute ? steht nicht drauf - noch nicht mal ein name !


----------



## rainer1962 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

aufbau:=
welcher Ringsatz, welcher Kork, welcher Rollenhalter
Goldcermet Ringe kosten halt leich ein paar Euros mehr als Fuji Sic und die sind teurer als normale Sic usw


----------



## NorbertF (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Bei nur einer Spinnrute würde ich ehrlich gesagt bei der 75er bleiben an deiner Stelle. Die deckt das grösste Spektrum ab denke ich.
Ausser deine Gewässer (die ich nicht kenne) sind recht seicht und haben kaum Strömung. Dann ist vielleicht ne leichtere besser. Naja besser nicht unbedingt, aber bringt mehr Spass.


----------



## Pikepauly (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Norbert F
Die Gewässer die er da befischt liegen bei mir vor der Haustür, bzw. sind sich hier auch alle ähnlich. Dafür ist die 9/75 Gramm definitiv overtackled. Wenn er sonst mit der Fliege fischt würde ich die Leichte nehmen, bischen Gefühl wird er ja wahrscheinlich haben.

Gruss

Pauly

@Indo 

Wenn auf der Rute gar nix drauf steht ist sie bestimmt von Mad. Scheint bei Ihm immer so zu sein. Auf meiner steht auch nix!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



in-do schrieb:


> werde sie jetzt erst noch ein zwei mal mit ans wasser nehmen
> und sehen ob sie mir nicht doch gefällt. ansonsten werde ich sie
> weitertauschen. habt ihr alternatven zu gleicher qualität , halt nur feiner?


Fang und drill mal einen ordentlichen Fisch damit, dann weißt Du was Lieblingsrute heißt! :m
Die leichte ist aber die gleiche als 45er!



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Wenn auf der Rute gar nix drauf steht ist sie bestimmt von Mad. Scheint bei Ihm immer so zu sein. Auf meiner steht auch nix!


Das mußte aber schon sagen. Kostet dann bestimmt extra, deswegen machts keiner, und mad ist die Kritzelei los !  :m :q :q

Wenn man die Rute verkaufen/tauschen sonstwie loswerden will, ist eine fehlende Beschriftung ja sogar nachteilig, der Käufer kann sich nicht sicher sein.


----------



## rainer1962 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @@Indo
> 
> Wenn auf der Rute gar nix drauf steht ist sie bestimmt von Mad. Scheint bei Ihm immer so zu sein. Auf meiner steht auch nix!


 

jep Robert schreibt bzw "kritzelt" so nennt er das nix auf die Rute ausser auf persönlichen Wunsch und das ist dann eh im Preis inbegriffen


----------



## rainer1962 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das mußte aber schon sagen. Kostet dann bestimmt extra, .


 

sagen muss man ihm das schon, er verunstaltet seine Ruten durch irgendwelche kritzelein nicht gerne....
und kosten tuts nix extra....
eigentlich geht man davon auch aus, dass man so ne Rute nicht weitertauscht, on dem abgesehen kann man den VHF Blank schön an dem Material rkennen (Ziercarbonwicklung) ists eine von Robert, dann ist sie eh Kobaldblau und somit unverwechselbar.....


----------



## rainer1962 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> ........... VHF-Blank mit bspw. 3-15g. Wurfgewicht in 2,10m interessant. Dieses wäre dann ein wirklicher UL-Blank, der speziell für das Barschangeln interessant wäre.......
> :q.


 

vom Gedanken her nicht wirklich schlecht und ein solcher testblank wird dann auch mal in Angriff genommen.....
nur und das wiederum ist meine meinung....
der VHF Blank soll als Spezialdisziplin Gummifischen haben, das ist dann meiner Meinung nach zum eigentlichen guffieren doch zu fein, es sei denn man möchte die kleinsten turbotails o.ä. fischen, dann wiederum macht ein VHf Blank wenig sinn, da Zielfisch Barsch und Forelle wären, ich denke dass da entweder der VT als allroundspinne im UL bereich die bessere Wahl wäre oder als kostengünstigerere Variante der Tusk Blank. Für DS, CR, WR, sowie TR o.ä. gibts wiederum bei Robert in bälde die dementsprechenden Blanks. Auch hier findet gerade ne Testphase statt.
Letztendlich ist es auch so, dass es im UL Bereich durchaus kostengünstige und auch klasse Alternativen gibt und Robert dann evtuell auf seinen Blanks sitzen bleibt, da kaum jemand sich ne rute für barsche ales reine Gufi Rute (sofern dies dann überhaupt noch möglich sein wird) zulegt. Eines ist eh klar eine billige wirds dann auch nicht, würde also in etwa genausoviel kosten wie die normalen VHF. Diejenigen die mit solch feinem Tackle welches sich in diesem Preissegment ansiedelt fischen wollen, die haben ihre Augen (zum. dr Großteil davon) nach Nippon gerichtet.
wie gesagt, ein testblank wird mit Sicherheit kommen, und dann werden wir sehen, vielleicht gibts ja aber auch den sogenannten AHA Effekt ud ich habe mich getäuscht.:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ists eine von Robert, dann ist sie eh Kobaldblau und somit unverwechselbar.....


Das ist dann eine 1.Klasse #6, aber die schwatten gibts ja auch noch.


----------



## Pikepauly (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich wolte auch nicht sagen, dass es schlimm ist, dass die Ruten nicht beschriftet sind. Aber den Typ draufstehen zu haben wäre schon ganz gut. Denke mal so bei Einigen hier die 6 - 8 Harrison Ruten haben wirds unübersichtlich im Keller.
Bei mir werden es max. 3 Stück werden und die kann ich auch locker auseinanderhalten wenn sie unbeschriftet sind.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## in-do (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

eine beschriftung würde ich mir als absoluter neueinsteiger 
im thema - spinnfischen - wünschen.
um zu wissen was man da eigentlich in der hand hält udn um
bei einem verkauf oder tausch gewiss sagen kann was man tauscht.

hätte ja nich gedacht was ich hier tausche und hätte auch nie
gedacht das man für das spinnfischen so viele euronen
ausgeben kann.


werde nach meinem urlaub mal eine kleinanzeige zum tauschen 
aufgeben. es ist zwar eine schöne rute, aber defnitiv zuviel
groß. eine feinere muss her.

gruß

ingo


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Vermutlich gehen die meisten (auch Rutenbauer) davon aus, das jemand der sich eine Rute in dieser Preisklasse anfertigen lässt durchaus weiss was er da in den Händen hält, sind eben keine Massenprodukte und bei den meisten stehen z.B. nur 2 verschiedene WG-Klassen im Keller, da fällt das unterscheiden nicht so schwer...


Aber robert schreibt da drauf was man will, muss es eben nur vorher sagen...

CU SS


----------



## Bubbel2000 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

also ich persänlich lege viel wert darauf, dass meine hand made ruten NICHT beschriftet sind, da soll nichts draufstehen, kein buchstabe. wenn ich alle harrison besitzen würde, ich könnte jede unterscheiden. finde es einfach total edel, jeder nichtkenner denkt, was fischt der da fürne rute, bestimmt billig  wenn die im auto neben ner sportex daiwa shimano liegen, würde niemand meine harrison klauen  aber mir geht's nur darum, dass ich ohne schrift die ruten edler finde...


----------



## Bernhard* (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> .... wenn die im auto neben ner sportex daiwa shimano liegen, würde niemand meine harrison klauen  aber mir geht's nur darum, dass ich ohne schrift die ruten edler finde...


 
Ausser hinten auf der Abschlusskappe steht drauf "hand made by mad"... das musste bei mir schon sein...#6


----------



## NorbertF (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> also ich persänlich lege viel wert darauf, dass meine hand made ruten NICHT beschriftet sind, da soll nichts draufstehen, kein buchstabe. wenn ich alle harrison besitzen würde, ich könnte jede unterscheiden. finde es einfach total edel, jeder nichtkenner denkt, was fischt der da fürne rute, bestimmt billig  wenn die im auto neben ner sportex daiwa shimano liegen, würde niemand meine harrison klauen  aber mir geht's nur darum, dass ich ohne schrift die ruten edler finde...



Jopp meine Blechi ist auch jungfräulich. Die sieht aus wie ne x-beliebige ausm Askari Katalog. Somit kuckt keiner komisch und ich hab meine Ruhe


----------



## Margaux (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Denke mal so bei Einigen hier die 6 - 8 Harrison Ruten haben wirds unübersichtlich im Keller.
> Gruss
> Pauly


 
:q:q:q 
Ich wollte mir die Harrisons zuerst beschriften lassen. Robert hat dann angeboten, mir sie zunächst unbeschriftet zuzusenden und das später nach Bedarf nachzuholen. Heute bin ich froh darüber, denn ich finde sie unbeschriftet einfacher edler. Vor allem wenn ich im Vergleich so einige handelsübliche Ruten sehe, die wie Werbeflächen aussehen...

@Pauly: auseinander halten kann ich sie (noch... :vik

Die Ruten haben aber alle ein markantes Merkmal:



burn77 schrieb:


> Ausser hinten auf der Abschlusskappe steht drauf "hand made by mad"... das musste bei mir schon sein...#6


----------



## Margaux (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> vom Gedanken her nicht wirklich schlecht und ein solcher testblank wird dann auch mal in Angriff genommen.....
> nur und das wiederum ist meine meinung....
> der VHF Blank soll als Spezialdisziplin Gummifischen haben, das ist dann meiner Meinung nach zum eigentlichen guffieren doch zu fein, es sei denn man möchte die kleinsten turbotails o.ä. fischen, dann wiederum macht ein VHf Blank wenig sinn, da Zielfisch Barsch und Forelle wären, ich denke dass da entweder der VT als allroundspinne im UL bereich die bessere Wahl wäre oder als kostengünstigerere Variante der Tusk Blank. Für DS, CR, WR, sowie TR o.ä. gibts wiederum bei Robert in bälde die dementsprechenden Blanks. Auch hier findet gerade ne Testphase statt.
> Letztendlich ist es auch so, dass es im UL Bereich durchaus kostengünstige und auch klasse Alternativen gibt und Robert dann evtuell auf seinen Blanks sitzen bleibt, da kaum jemand sich ne rute für barsche ales reine Gufi Rute (sofern dies dann überhaupt noch möglich sein wird) zulegt. Eines ist eh klar eine billige wirds dann auch nicht, würde also in etwa genausoviel kosten wie die normalen VHF. Diejenigen die mit solch feinem Tackle welches sich in diesem Preissegment ansiedelt fischen wollen, die haben ihre Augen (zum. dr Großteil davon) nach Nippon gerichtet.
> wie gesagt, ein testblank wird mit Sicherheit kommen, und dann werden wir sehen, vielleicht gibts ja aber auch den sogenannten AHA Effekt ud ich habe mich getäuscht.:q


 
@rainer
Ich stimme Dir EIGENTLICH zu 100% zu. Ich stecke jedoch als "Allround-Spinner" :q in einem großen Dilemma: Eigentlich sollte ich wegen meines großen Köderspektrums auch mit Stationärrolle eher die VT angeln - Norbert #h und Det #h raten mir gar zur BP - allerdings ist für mich das VHF-Feeling gerade im Drill bisher unübertroffen. Deshalb kommen bei mir die VHF' s auch ohne GuFi auf (Meer-)Forelle, Dorsch etc. zum Einsatz. Und es funzt und macht Spaß, auch ohne GuFi...#6. Das ist ja hier im Thread eine alte Diskussion, ich gehöre definitiv zur Fraktion: "Die VHF ist EIGENTLICH eine GuFi-Rute, aber...". Deshalb würde ich eine VHF 15g. auch mit Blinkern, Spinnern, kleinen Wobblern usw. angeln. 

Klar ist aber auch, daß weit die meisten sich ein, höchstens zwei Harrisons leisten und das dann halt für den Lieblingszielfisch oder entsprechend des meist beangelten Gewässers. In der Tat könnte es Mad dann schwer haben, diese UL-(Barsch)-Ruten zu dem normalhohen VHF-Preis an den Angler zu bringen. 

Ist denn bei den "Mad-Blanks", die derzeit noch erprobt werden, ein UL-Blank (2,10m 3-15g. o.ä.) dabei, der für ein breites Spinnköderspektrum einsetzbar wäre oder sind und bleiben es doch eher Spezialblanks??


----------



## Bubbel2000 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Ausser hinten auf der Abschlusskappe steht drauf "hand made by mad"... das musste bei mir schon sein...#6



das darf auch bei mir nicht sein #6


----------



## Bubbel2000 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Jopp meine Blechi ist auch jungfräulich. Die sieht aus wie ne x-beliebige ausm Askari Katalog. Somit kuckt keiner komisch und ich hab meine Ruhe



jupp, schön nach noname musses aussehen :m


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> jupp, schön nach noname musses aussehen :m




Ist das nicht eher andersrum? |kopfkrat

Bei den meisten billigen Ruten sind 13 Aufkleber drauf, dazu tolle Schrift und Design.

Die wirklich hochwertigen Ruten haben meistens eher dezente Beschriftung, sicher auch so gewollt, um "edel" auszusehen.

Ich gebs zu: Robert hat auf meine den Namen geschrieben... Also meinen, nicht Modell oder Hersteller. Fand ich nett, und weil ich nicht vorhabe diese Rute freiwillig herzugeben auch kein Thema, und wenn sie einer klaut muss er das erst mal erklären...

Da die Schrift überlackiert ist wäre es ein ziemlicher Aufwand das zu entfernen... #6

Meine Meinung: Weniger ist mehr, am besten schlichter Aufbau, am liebsten ist mir immer noch die 75er in Antrazit, dazu schwarze Ringe, Wicklungen, Rollenhalter usw... :l

Sollen sich die Leute doch von den "Inneren Werten" überzeugen lassen!

CU SS


----------



## Bernhard* (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> ...Ich gebs zu: Robert hat auf meine den Namen geschrieben... Also meinen, nicht Modell oder Hersteller....


 
"Wurzelsepp"??? :q


----------



## Pikepauly (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Schleien-Stefan
Da hast Du absolut Recht!
Je billiger die Ruten desto mehr Aufkleber sind drauf.
Deshalb wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, ob jemand der einen PKW aufbricht die Harrison Ruten drin lässt. Macht euch da mal nicht zuviel Hoffnung.
Das schöne ist eben auch bei Mad das man sich das aussuchen kann ob da was draufstehen soll.

Aber Super Understatement ist das schon sone ganz unbeschriftete Rute. Find das auch gut am Wasser, es guckt keiner. Wenn ich ne Orig. Blechpeitsche hätte wäre das sicher anders!

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## NorbertF (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Im Auto lässt man die auch nicht! Ich zumindest nicht.
Am Gewässer bin ich wirklich dankbar dass sie so dezent ist. Die blaue VHF sieht da schon auffälliger aus, auch ohne Schrift.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> "Wurzelsepp"??? :q



Bayrischer Depp blöder... :q

Habe dieses Jahr in den Schären fast keine Wurzeln landen können, die Bestandsdichte war einfach nicht so gut wie letztes mal... Ausserdem habe ich fast nur mit Oberflächen-Jerks gefischt, das war wohl auch der falsche Köder...

Da hat mir Robert den Titel aberkannt!:c

Das ist mir schon ein bisschen |peinlich

Aber na ja, mal sehen was nächstes Jahr kommt...

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

CU SS


----------



## Bernhard* (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Im Auto lässt man die auch nicht! ...


 
Wenn ich nicht am Abend so ne Hitze im Auto hätt, weil das tagsüber am Bahnhof steht und das wiederum schlecht ist für die Schnüre, dann würd ich die Ruten garnicht raustun...da wär ich dann umso schneller am Wasser.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Also ich habe auch immer ein schlechtes gefühl, meistens tue ich die Ruten raus...

Habe sonst auch Probleme, 2-sitziges Fahrzeug, da mault meine Begleitung immer wenn Sie sich den Sitz noch mit 2 Ruten teilen muss, besondes der lange Jerkbait-Stecken, der oft montiert über den Sitz ragt... :vik:

Na ja, da muss Sie wohl durch!#6


----------



## NorbertF (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Wenn das Zeug im Auto wäre könnte ich nicht schlafen.
Ich hab ja schon versucht sie ins Schlafzimmer mitzunehmen, aber das ging irgendwie nicht.


----------



## rainer1962 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

was die beschrifftung angeht hatte ich da ein einschneidiges Erlebnis...
ich am guffieren (Harrison 75 VHF einer der ersten Blanks die waren damals gerade mal 4 Wochen auf dem Markt, Rolle weiß ich nimmer glaube ne Stella, ne certate oder ne Arc???) ist auch wurscht, auf alle Fälle kam da ein mir unbekannter Spinnfischer (kenne glaube ich alle passionierten spinfischer bei uns), mich musternd mein Tackle musternd stellte er sich neben mich und fing an zu fischen. na denke ich die methode kennst du doch, er fischte ne Stella auf seiner Rute....Ich jigge und faulenze und kurble durch ich war vorher schon 2 Stunden am spinnen auf alle Fälle wollten die Räuber an dem Tag nix. Er hat mir dann seinen Stil erklärt und doch sehr nahe gebracht#6 er gab sich echt vieel mühe und sagte er wäre Guide einer bestimmten Zanderschule und würde die Plätze hier erkunden , wollte auch von mir ain parr (hab ich ihm natürlich sofort fverraten|krach:|kopfkrat) auf alle Fälle sagte er meine Rute würde nix taugen viiiiiel zu weich, die Rolle wäre schön, (glaube doch es war die Arc die hatte ich damals nagelneu zum testen dran). Ich habe ihn gefargt wie er darauf komme.....das sieht man war die Antwort....an was ...na wenn du auswirfst.....so ähnl. war der Dialog, auf einmal wollte er, nachdem er immer wieder verstohlen auf den Blank geschaut atte wissen was das für eine Rute ist.....(Mad hatte damals noch gar nix draufstehen noch nicht mal sein Selfmade)....ohne Kommentar drückte ich ihm das teil in die hand.......er wirft, gufi fliegt und fliegt und fliegt, weil er so durchgezogen hat wie bei seiner anderen. Köder kontakt am Boden, faulenzen, faulenzen, klasse Ködergefühl.....nun sagte ich, was nu?????? Was ist denn das....kennst du eh nicht......doch kenne ich garantiert....ne ist erst einen Monat aufm Markt......doch sag mal....also gut ne harrison.....achso die Vt!!!!! so bestimmt sagte er das....nö, ein neuer von denen 75er VHF, er Kram zusammengepackt und tschüß....muss dazu sagen er hielt mir bestimmt eine Stunde lang nen Vortrag übers zanderguffieren da an dem tag nix ging hab ich da gerne zugehört und mir die neue weltbrechende technik dann doch erklären lassen:m naja bis es dann ans eingemacht ging und ich IHM etwas erzählt habe weil er mir dann irgendwie zu großspurig wurde....so nac dem Motto du Alter bist ein Anfänger und ich der Meister....dies mal so am Rande




@ Margeau....
na dann werden wir mal einen Blank für dich anfertigen lassen.....3-15 oder 2-20 oder so muss nochmal mit Robert telefonieren....bzw. vielleicht hat er ja schon einen geordert! Länge 210 und 240 wäre dann durchaus angebracht


----------



## Bernhard* (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> ....Ich hab ja schon versucht sie ins Schlafzimmer mitzunehmen, aber das ging irgendwie nicht.


 
Will ja garnicht wissen, was Du da mit den Ruten vorgehabt hättest! #d


----------



## Bernhard* (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Rainer:
War das der blonde Hamburger mit den Hamsterbacken? Der mit dem Buch "3 Kurbelumdrehungen zum Zanderglück" oder so ähnlich? :q


----------



## NorbertF (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Rainer: Nun würde mich interessieren wer das war. Der Jens K...... eher nicht, der ist normal froh wenn er seine Ruhe hat


----------



## Margaux (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> @ Margeaux....
> na dann werden wir mal einen Blank für dich anfertigen lassen.....3-15 oder 2-20 oder so muss nochmal mit Robert telefonieren....bzw. vielleicht hat er ja schon einen geordert! Länge 210 und 240 wäre dann durchaus angebracht


 
@Rainer 

:vik::vik:3-15g in 2,10m wäre perfekt :vik::vik:

Übrigens klasse Geschichte mit dem "Zanderprofi ;+ |bla:" |muahah:




NorbertF schrieb:


> Wenn das Zeug im Auto wäre könnte ich nicht schlafen.


 
Wenn wir mit dem WoMo auf Reisen sind, mit drei Harrisons im Staufach und in einer großen Stadt auf einem unbewachten Parkplatz stehen und die Stadt besichtigen, kann ich eine gewisse Nervosität nicht abstreiten... |uhoh:|scardie:  



> Ich hab ja schon versucht sie ins Schlafzimmer mitzunehmen, aber das ging irgendwie nicht.


 
|muahah:|muahah:Solange sie nicht zwischen Dir und Deiner Frau mit im Bett liegen |splat2:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Übrigens klasse Geschichte mit dem "Zanderprofi ;+ |bla:" |muahah:


Yeah #6, und Rainer war der Wolf im Schafspelz. 
Ist natürlich schon ziemlich fies, ne graue VHF Standardaufbau ohne was drauf, sieht ja wie 08/15 aus. :q
Das Gesicht beim ersten Wurf hätte ich übrigens gerne mal gesehen, muß ungefähr so ;+ ausgesehen haben ...

Interessant war in der Richtung auch, wie KHof das erste mal im Dez.06 "gib mal her, mal sehen was die taugt" in bewährter Kev3-Manier mit der langen 3,10m 30er VHF seinen Lieblings-MeFo-Blinker ~18g losschoß |engel:. Der hörte auch nicht mehr auf und flog gefühlt über den halben See (300-400m breit). "Joaoaoaoa"

Was mich zu der Frage führt: wer hat eigentlich schon mal eine VHF im Grenzbereich durchgezogen, und gemessen? mit dünnem Geflecht? Geht mit meinen nicht so einfach, eher das Gefühl von "vorher Finger ab". Werde da demnächst nochmal ganz in Ruhe und gemütlich mit einigen Verbesserungen weitertesten, den Grenzbereich hab ich jedenfalls noch nicht ausgelotet. :g


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Welche gemessenen Weiten habt ihr denn mit den VHF`s
schon erreicht?Würde mich echt mal interessieren.
Denn Aussagen wie über den halben See (300-400m) finde
ich doch recht schwammig.

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Pikepauly (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Die Geschichte von Rainer ist wirklich gut.
Da hätte ich gern gelauscht!

Vieleicht hab ich ja mal die Chance anne Bodden mit einem von den Staranglern auf einem Boot zu fischen.

Ich hab mal mit einem Testteam eines grossen Jap. Herstellers in Wolgast an der Peene Mündung gefischt. Das waren ganz traurige Gestalten, aber zum Glück war denen auch klar das die nicht viel konnten. Entsprechend zurückhaltend und bescheiden sind die aufgetreten, dass ist dann irgendwie auch nicht lustig, wenn die nicht auf den Quark hauen.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## marlin2304 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> @Rainer:
> War das der blonde Hamburger mit den Hamsterbacken? Der mit dem Buch "3 Kurbelumdrehungen zum Zanderglück" oder so ähnlich? :q


 

Der blonde wohnt  nur in Hamburg, ist aber leider ein Hesse.:q


Gruß Kai


----------



## rainer1962 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

dachte der ist von Worms???? Zumindest war der rhein dort mal sein Hausgewässer bevor es ihn gen Norden verschlagen hat. Den Namen der schule und sonstige namensveröffentlichungen verkneife ich mir, könnte teuer werden oder zum. unangenehm


----------



## don_king (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Den Namen der schule und sonstige namensveröffentlichungen verkneife ich mir, könnte teuer werden oder zum. unangenehm



Nennen wir ihn einfach "den Angler" :m


----------



## Mr. Sprock (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



don_king schrieb:


> Nennen wir ihn einfach "den Angler"


  #6  

.....


----------



## merlinf2000 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Jetzt könnt ihr auch den Namen direkt reinschreiben


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



merlinf2000 schrieb:


> Jetzt könnt ihr auch den Namen direkt reinschreiben




"Der Angler" kann doch jeden meinen der mit Rute am Wasser steht, oder? |kopfkrat


|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Bernhard* (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> "Der Angler" kann doch jeden meinen der mit Rute am Wasser steht, oder? |kopfkrat
> 
> 
> |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


 
Nein, auf Dich nicht. Denn Du bist kein Angler - nein, Du bist ein Wurzel-Sepp!! :q


----------



## bolli (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ihr Lästerschwestern


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Nein, auf Dich nicht. Denn Du bist kein Angler - nein, Du bist ein Wurzel-Sepp!! :q




Papa, Papa, der böse Bayer mit der schwabbeligen Peitsche ist wieder gemein zu mir... 

:c:c:c:c:c

Schön das wir uns verstehen!


----------



## Bernhard* (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> ... der böse Bayer mit der schwabbeligen Peitsche ...


 
Da Moped jetzt auch ne 75er VHF hat, können wir jetzt erstklassige VHF-BP-Vergleichstests machen!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Da Moped jetzt auch ne 75er VHF hat, können wir jetzt erstklassige VHF-BP-Vergleichstests machen!!


Na dann mal ran!  und postet mal eure Ergebnisse. Weitwurf, 15er GuFi, 15er 50g Wobbler, ...


----------



## NorbertF (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ihr immer mit eurem Weitwurf 
Wer braucht das schon 
Nicht weinen wenn die BP gewinnt hehe.


----------



## Bernhard* (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ihr immer mit eurem Weitwurf
> Wer braucht das schon
> Nicht weinen wenn die BP gewinnt hehe.


 
Der Fliegenrutenblank wirft sicher weiter :m

Recht viel testen muss man da ja eigentlich garnicht mehr. Steht ja eh schon alles fest:

- VHF ist etwas leichter
- BP ist etwas kopflastiger
- VHF ist bruchempfindlicher
- VHF hat mehr Spitzenaktion
- BP hat mehr Rückrad

und nicht zu vergessen...BP ist cooler :q


----------



## Margaux (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ihr immer mit Eurer BP. |uhoh: |supergri

Ich hoffe aus meinen Besuch bei Robert im September wird was. Dann werde ich die BP mal testen und sehen wie sie sich im Verhältnis zur *VT* verhält #6!!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Der Fliegenrutenblank wirft sicher weiter :m
> 
> Recht viel testen muss man da ja eigentlich garnicht mehr. Steht ja eh schon alles fest:



Na ja:

- VHF ist etwas leichter             #6
 - BP ist etwas kopflastiger           #6
- VHF ist bruchempfindlicher        #6
- VHF hat mehr Spitzenaktion        #6
- BP hat mehr Rückrad                 ;+

Aber:

 und nicht zu vergessen...BP ist cooler #q

Wir wollen doch nicht streiten... 

Ausserdem haben wir uns alle lieb, sind ja beides feine Rütchen, wir jammern da auf recht hohem Niveau...


----------



## NorbertF (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich glaub einfach nicht dass es eine zweite Rute gibt mit der einzigartigen Aktion. Ich nenn es mal quadratischer Kraftaufbau bei parabolischer Aktion.
Hab ich sonst noch nirgendwo gesehn. Das macht für mich den Reiz der Angel aus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wir wollen doch nicht streiten...


Brauchen wir auch nicht, daß ist nach Burns Liste (und der ist ja bekanntlich sogar mit Präferenz BP) dann ein klassisches 3:2 für VHF! :m



> Ausserdem haben wir uns alle lieb, sind ja beides feine Rütchen, wir jammern da auf recht hohem Niveau...


Gut, daß Du es immer wieder sagst! 



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ich glaub einfach nicht dass es eine zweite Rute gibt mit der einzigartigen Aktion. Ich nenn es mal quadratischer Kraftaufbau bei parabolischer Aktion.
> Hab ich sonst noch nirgendwo gesehn. Das macht für mich den Reiz der Angel aus.


Doch, gibt eine, sozusagen mit kubischem Kraftaufbau bei langewährender semiparabolischer Aktion! #6 
s.o., VHF75, meine blaue 10ft auf jeden Fall :q


----------



## NorbertF (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ne hier wird nicht gestritten  Das ist doch nur lustige Hänselei.
Aber die BP hat wirklich Power. Versuch die mal bis ins Handteil zu biegen...es geht, aber das kriegst du kaum gezogen nach 10 Sekunden bist schlapp  Durfte nen Baumstamm ausm See ziehen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich liebe das Anglerboard auch (und gerade) wegen der Unterhaltung und nicht nur wegen der Infos )))))


----------



## Bubbel2000 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

also birgers blechpeitsche habe ich ja schon paar mal in der hand gehabt. ich versteh auch nicht, was daran so cool sein soll. die fühlt sich schwer und langsam an, das ist meine meinung. is ne tolle rute zum schleppen, dann muss ich das ecklige teil nicht in der handhalten. aber sie kann was ab, sind gegen pfeiler mit ihr gefahren, nur kratzer, echt robust. wie gesagt, tolle schlepprute


----------



## NorbertF (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

rofl 
Harter Tobak du Banause


----------



## Bubbel2000 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ehrlichkeit währt am längsten


----------



## NorbertF (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich finds komisch dass sie sich schwer anfühlt, meine ist leichter als die Diaflash die ich noch hab in der Klasse.
Liegt vielleicht am Aufbau, keine Ahnung.


----------



## Bernhard* (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> also birgers blechpeitsche habe ich ja schon paar mal in der hand gehabt. ich versteh auch nicht, was daran so cool sein soll. die fühlt sich schwer und langsam an, das ist meine meinung. is ne tolle rute zum schleppen, dann muss ich das ecklige teil nicht in der handhalten. aber sie kann was ab, sind gegen pfeiler mit ihr gefahren, nur kratzer, echt robust. wie gesagt, tolle schlepprute


 
Hey Steffen,
dachte Du würdest Dich besser auskennen!
Was meinst warum Birger seine 45er VHF so vernachlässigt?


----------



## Bubbel2000 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ha, börnie!!! die vhf in 3.10 oder so is doch auch ******* für seine art zu angeln, das warn fehlkauf... da würde ICH auch die bp fischen


----------



## Bubbel2000 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

aber um euch zu beruhigen: wenn ich die bp vor meiner vhf gehabt hätte, denke, ich würd die auch besser finden. is ne gute rute, gewöhnungsfrage meiner meinung. ich sehs wie margaux, vhf feeling is für mich alles, auch bei kleinen fischen. die 30gr will ich irgendwann mal haben, dann hab ich alles...


----------



## marlin2304 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> dachte der ist von Worms???? Zumindest war der rhein dort mal sein Hausgewässer bevor es ihn gen Norden verschlagen hat. Den Namen der schule und sonstige namensveröffentlichungen verkneife ich mir, könnte teuer werden oder zum. unangenehm


 

Asche auf mein Haupt,
Rainer du hast recht, er ist ein Rheinländer, habe ihn verwechselt.#6

Und endlich ist es soweit, Robert hat mir gemailt am Montag geht die 75er Vhf raus.
|laola:

Habe jetzt eine Woche Urlaub und komme daher in den Genuss 
intensiv angeln zu können.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Freelander (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo!
Mal ne Frage an die Harrison-Crack´s.Ich überlege seit zwei Tagen hin und her ob ne 120er VHF  was zum Pilken auf der Ostsee ist,wenn man Pilker zwischen 30 und 100gr.fischt.
Hat das schon mal jemand von Euch ausprobiert?
Gruß
Freelander


----------



## Margaux (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Freelander schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Mal ne Frage an die Harrison-Crack´s.Ich überlege seit zwei Tagen hin und her ob ne 120er VHF  was zum Pilken auf der Ostsee ist,wenn man Pilker zwischen 30 und 100gr.fischt.
> Hat das schon mal jemand von Euch ausprobiert?
> Gruß
> Freelander



@Freelander
Schau Dir in diesem Thead den Beitrag 1860 vom 17.03.2007 an und Deine Frage wird beantwortet :q. Zu einer VHF würde ich Dir raten, wenn Du nicht nur Pilker, sondern auch GuFis einsetzt. Ansonsten könntest Du auch über eine Harrison VT -120g. nachdenken.

Wenn Du auch in Norwegen und gerne mit Stationär angelst ist die ultimative Rute dafür die

Harrison VHF 60-150g in 3.05m

Ich fische beide Ruten, die VHF 150g und die VT 120g.  - mit Penn Internatinal Baitcast 965 Multirolle - und beide sind absolut TOP #6 Bei mir werden die Ruten allerdings "aktiver" eingesetzt, also nicht zum (schnöden :m) Pilkangeln genommen. Ich werfe den Pilker/GuFi, lasse ihn absinken, führe ihn aktiv. Ich selber bezeichne das als Art "Spinnpilken". Die Harrisons sind ja schließlich Spinnruten.


----------



## Bernhard* (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@MAD






Hey Robert,
warum findet man auf Deiner Seite nicht solche Bilder? Hab ich auf ner Ami-Rutenbau-Seite gefunden.


----------



## sa-s (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

klarer fall börnie,

man soll ja nicht vom wesentlichen abgelenkt werden :q

grüsse

sepp


----------



## NorbertF (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ist was besonderes auf dem Foto? ich seh nur ne schöne Ruten / Rollen Kombo.


----------



## Bernhard* (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ist was besonderes auf dem Foto? ich seh nur ne schöne Ruten / Rollen Kombo.


 
WAAAAAS? Da ist auch ne Rute mit drauf? Muss ich gleich nochmal kucken! |supergri


----------



## Chris7 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> WAAAAAS? Da ist auch ne Rute mit drauf? Muss ich gleich nochmal kucken! |supergri




|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Gib mir mal nen Tip, wenn Du sie gefunden hast...


----------



## NorbertF (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Also ich seh 2 dürre Stecken.
An einem hängt ne Rolle, der andere dürre Stecken hat so ne Art Käppi auf der Spitze.


----------



## Chris7 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Also ich seh 2 dürre Stecken.
> An einem hängt ne Rolle, der andere dürre Stecken hat so ne Art Käppi auf der Spitze.




Dünne Blanks sind in! Damit läßt sich besser hantieren... :k|supergri


----------



## marlin2304 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Wenn ich die Beide zuhause hätte, würde ich nicht mehr fischen gehen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Bernhard* (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Chris7 schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Gib mir mal nen Tip, wenn Du sie gefunden hast...


 
"rechte Maus" auf´s Bild; Eigenschaften; siehe URL


----------



## Birger (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> also birgers blechpeitsche habe ich ja schon paar mal in der hand gehabt. ich versteh auch nicht, was daran so cool sein soll. die fühlt sich schwer und langsam an, das ist meine meinung. is ne tolle rute zum schleppen, dann muss ich das ecklige teil nicht in der handhalten. aber sie kann was ab, sind gegen pfeiler mit ihr gefahren, nur kratzer, echt robust. wie gesagt, tolle schlepprute



Ich weiß garnicht, warum du die BP dann noch nicht hast, bist doch der geborene Schleppfischer. Das mit dem Twistern klappt ja eh nicht so 100%...:q:q:q.
Ach so jetzt weiß ichs: wegen chronischer Kontodürre...


----------



## rainer1962 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

betr.: VHF 5-20
Leutz....da ich nicht alleine testen und eine weitere Meinung haben wollte, da ja jeder anders fischt, wurde,
nach weiteren ausgiebigen Tests, ( danke Dir Shroe ) der 5-20iger in 210, eines klar . Es wurde genau das bestätigt, was ich im ersten testbericht von mir gegeben habe, die 20iger ist eine würdige VHf und somit die legitime kleinste der VHF Serie was das WG betrifft. Sie ist eine Rute, die ganz klar ihre Stärken im leichten Gummibereich hat.:vik: Darum hat Robert beschlossen, erst einmal einen 270iger Blank zum testen bauen zu lassen, sollte der die gleichen Eigenschaften ( wovon wir eigentlich ausgehen können) an den Tag legen, geht es darum welche Länge und wieviele Blanks vorab produziert werden sollen. Hier wäre es natürlich sehr hilfreich, wenn diejenigen sich melden würden, die ernsthaftes Interesse an solch feinem Rütchen haben. Letztendlich ist es so, dass wenn diese Rute in Serie gehen soll, ja auch eine gewisse Mindestmenge produziert werden muss. Mein Vorschlag wäre hier einen Blank in 270 und einen in 210 zu produzieren. Die 270iger für Uferangler und "Längenliebhaber" die 210er für die Bootsangler. Die 210er wäre durchaus dann auch zum Vertikalfischen geeignet und auch fürs Belly Boat o.ä. da die Wurfweite da eh nicht unbedingt die größte Rolle spielt, wenn man vom Boot aus fischt. Bitte aber nur ernstgemeinte Interessen zu bekunden, denn man sollte den wirtschaftlichen Faktor den Robert trägt nicht vergessen, nicht dass er daran bankrott geht|supergri. Vorab noch eine Info, der Blank ist noch nicht in Produktion da Robert nochmal drüber schlafen muss und will. #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

>> betr.: VHF 5-20

Ich wär ja auch für eine 3,00m, von wegen Forellenfischen, müßte ich todsicher haben, aber zur "Not" täte es eine 9ft auch, die bringe ich dann wenigstens auf 2,85m :q


----------



## NorbertF (2. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich bin skeptisch ob ein VHF Blank geeignet ist zum Forellenfischen. Kapitale sicher, aber so die Standard Bratforellen?
Auch sind GuFis nicht der ideale Köder dafür, weil sie oft nur ganz hinten zubeissen und nicht hängenbleiben. Zum Forellenfischen finde ich doch schwabblige Ruten am besten (das einzige wofür sie gut sind).
Damit bliebe nur der Barsch als Zielfisch und evtl. Döbel und die Richtung. Ich weiss nicht ob mir das reichen würde eine zu kaufen ehrlich gesagt.
Wenn ich ein Barschfanatiker / Gufibärschler wäre dann ja. Sonst nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ich bin skeptisch ob ein VHF Blank geeignet ist zum Forellenfischen.


Meine Lange 3,10m, 5-30 ist es definitiv, das ist das reinste Matchangeln auf Forellen, der Drill selbst von einer 30er ReFo kommt richtig gut an, allerdings dann viel Mono/FC davor. Die (deine) 9ft ist wesentlich härter, die lange schwingt schon besser. Die Spitze der 9' und der 10'6" sind gleich schwer, d.h. Du hast bei der kurzen viel mehr Materialdicke.
Wenn die Biester vorsichtig beissen (war so nach den ersten intensiven Angelwochen) merkst Du nur noch an der VHF einen Zupfer #6 von ein paar msec, die anderen Ruten verschlucken das, weiche Rütchen sowieso total, und demzufolge bleibt man damit Schneider. 
Für das blitzartige parieren brauchst Du dann natürlich auch VHF-Speed. :vik: 
Sind nicht nur Zander und Barsche, die vorsichtig zuppeln tun. #d

Klar, wenn die sich wie die Doofen auf den Köder stürzen braucht man das nicht, aber manchmal eben gerade schon. 
Vor allem denken alle anderen Angler, daß "heute mal wieder keiner beißt". Ist ein coolesGefühl, wenn man dann gerade trotzdem Biß auf Biß hat.


----------



## rainer1962 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ahäm Norbert...
die 20iger wird auch mit nem 80iger Zander locker fertig....von daher nicht nur was für Barsch und Döbel, gerade im zeitigen frühjahr wenn die Räuber auf kleine Köder wie 5 cm Kopytos stehen ist dieses Rütchen nicht nur eine Alternative, denn ein Drill wird wesentlich mehr Laune bereiten als an ner 75iger oder BP. Eins ist ja eh klar, das wird ein Liebhaberrütchen oder sogenanntes Funrütchen


----------



## sa-s (2. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

betr. vhf 5-20,

habe zwar noch keine vhf in der hand gehabt, aber von dem hier gelesenen und den erfahrungen der multi-vhf besitzer lokalisiere ich bei mir schon jetzt den wunsch nach einer leichten verstärkung ;-)

da einige die 5-30-er als verhältnismässig stark beschreiben würde ich die 5-20-er bevorzugen.

länge wäre 2,70, aber das blau würde ich nicht so gerne haben wollen mögen.

keine 2,10er für mich, denn erstens darf ich nicht und kann ich nicht vom boot aus angeln und zweitens kommt zunächst eine twitchrute in 2,10 ins haus.

schönen abend

sepp


----------



## NorbertF (2. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ahäm Norbert...
> die 20iger wird auch mit nem 80iger Zander locker fertig....von daher nicht nur was für Barsch und Döbel, gerade im zeitigen frühjahr wenn die Räuber auf kleine Köder wie 5 cm Kopytos stehen ist dieses Rütchen nicht nur eine Alternative, denn ein Drill wird wesentlich mehr Laune bereiten als an ner 75iger oder BP. Eins ist ja eh klar, das wird ein Liebhaberrütchen oder sogenanntes Funrütchen



Das glaub ich wohl dass die mit nem 80er Zander fertig wird, da hab ich keine Bedenken. Nur kann ich (hier bei meinem Bedingungen) die dafür nötigen schweren Köpfe vermutlich nicht mehr fischen. Und es ist ja grad meine Hauptsorge dass sie zu straff sein wird für Barsche und Forellen. Das beruhigt mich jetzt also gar nicht dass die nen 80er schafft.
Ich will sie sicher nicht schlechtreden, ich weiss was die VHF für tolle Blanks sind, will nur kundtun was ich mir dabei denke und das wird evtl. mehreren so gehn. Wie du ja sagst hat Robert auch seine Bedenken ob er sie baut.
Das mit den 3+ Metern klingt dann schon spannender was Angeldet sagte.


----------



## Bernhard* (3. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Das glaub ich wohl dass die mit nem 80er Zander fertig wird, da hab ich keine Bedenken. Nur kann ich (hier bei meinem Bedingungen) die dafür nötigen schweren Köpfe vermutlich nicht mehr fischen. Und es ist ja grad meine Hauptsorge dass sie zu straff sein wird für Barsche und Forellen. Das beruhigt mich jetzt also gar nicht dass die nen 80er schafft.
> Ich will sie sicher nicht schlechtreden, ich weiss was die VHF für tolle Blanks sind, will nur kundtun was ich mir dabei denke und das wird evtl. mehreren so gehn. Wie du ja sagst hat Robert auch seine Bedenken ob er sie baut.
> Das mit den 3+ Metern klingt dann schon spannender was Angeldet sagte.


 
Spezialisier Dich halt mit der BP auf 45+ Barsche... :q


----------



## Margaux (3. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich habe ja mit der VHF -30gr. in 2,30m die bisher leichteste Rute aus der VHF-Serie. Meine Erfahrungswerte hatte ich schon beschrieben: Barsche 45+ :q in Ordnung, darunter nicht, für Zander mit GuFi klasse. 

In Abgrenzung zu dieser Rute bräuchte ich eine Rute, die wirklich auch bei "normalgroßen" (oder vielleicht etwas größeren) Barschen Spaß macht. Das hieße wohl eigentlich noch leichter als 20gr. Wurfgewicht. Mal sehen, ob Harrison so eine Entwicklung hinbekommt. Rainer hat dazu schon zurecht geschrieben, daß so eine ultraleichte VHF allerdings nur auf die allerleichtestenGuFi's und damit doch ziemlich eingeschränkt bliebe (Ich würde sie natürlich mit allen Ködern angeln :q). So eine ultra-leichte GuFi-Rute könnte dann schon grenzwertig sein.   

Sollte es diese UL-VHF nicht geben, so würde mich die VHF -20g. in 2,10m schon interessieren. Ich würde sie allerdings vorher angeln wollen, um den Unterschied zur VHF -30g. 2,30m zu erproben. Die VHF -20g. wäre dann interessant, wenn der "Sprung" zur kleinsten VHF -30g. deutlich spürbar ist. Ansonsten ehrlich gesagt eher weniger.

Bezüglich des Forellenangelns mit der VHF -30g. in 3,20m kann ich AngelDet nur bestätigen. Ich hätte nie gedacht, daß eine VHF so eine sensible Spitze haben kann #6. Den Bereich des leichteren Forellenangelns mit Wurfgewicht bis 20g. in 2,70m deckt bei mir die Interceptor ab. Auch eine klasse Rute und - wie ich finde - völlig unterschätzt.   

Die VHF -20g. in 2,70m sollte für alle interessant sein, die mit leichten Köpfen angeln und ggf. bisher noch keine VHF 30g. haben. Auch ist sie als "untere Ergänzung" zur VHF -45g. bestimmt absolut sinnvoll #6.


----------



## schroe (3. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin,

Rainer hat mir ganz unverbindlich mal die 5-20gr VHF zugeschickt, dafür nochmal herzlichen Dank.

Die Rute ist, wie Rainer schon schrieb, eine typische VHF und vereint alle Attribute der auch größeren Modelle auf sich. Ich würde sie als "legitime" kleine Schwester der 45iger sehen.

Sie ist ausgesprochen schnell in der Aktion und hat Kraft.  
Der Blank ist schlank, unter Belastung homogen in der Krümmung. Mit der kurzen Griffkonstruktion, wie Robert sie aufgebaut hat, animiert sie den Angler geradezu den Köder nicht einfach in Sprüngen vom Grund zu zerren und die lose Schnur aufzunehmen. 
Vielmehr ist man aufgefordert, das Gummi lebhaft, mit Rucken und "Schlägen", unter gleichzeitiger Beteiligung der Rolle, wie ein quirliges Fischchen einzuholen. Eine horizontale Rutenhaltung bietet sich dabei an.
Ein sich in kurzen Fluchten davonstehlendes Beutetierchen ist schnell kopiert.
Hervorragend gefällt mir dabei, das beim "Anzupfen" und gleichzeitigen Ankurbeln die Rute nicht "einbricht". Der Köder folgt brav jeder Bewegung die die Rute beschreibt.
Der Anhieb erfolgt trocken und kraftvoll.

Obwohl ich die "Schokoladendisziplin" der Rute im Gummibereich sehe, spricht nichts gegen den Einsatz von Wobblern ab etwa 10gr. "Twitchen" kann sie auch.

Die 5-20 ist in ihrer Klasse auf jeden Fall eine sehr gelungene Ausnahmeerscheinung. Sie braucht auch vor großen Tieren keine Angst zu haben und wirkt dabei in keinster Form klobig.
Die 210cm machen sie wendig und handlich im Umgang.
Der Bellyboatangler und Bootangler freut sich über den kurzen Untergriff, der Uferangler variiert seinen Style (nix Strehloh/Beyer/Lorkowski) und wird ebenfalls freudig überrascht sein.


----------



## Margaux (3. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Schroe
Schöner, fundierter "Testbericht" #6#6



schroe schrieb:


> Die Rute ist, wie Rainer schon schrieb, eine typische VHF und vereint alle Attribute der auch größeren Modelle auf sich. Ich würde sie als "legitime" kleine Schwester der 45iger sehen.


 
Und wie ich mir schon gedacht habe, bilden die VHF -45g und die VHF -20g ein neues "Traumpaar", analog zur VHF -75g + VHF -30g...


----------



## bolli (3. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

1,33 m Hecht mit VHF 75

Super Fisch und schönes Bild der Rute in Aktion. #6 

(ist zwar nicht von Mad aufgebaut, aber VHF ist VHF.:q )


----------



## Margaux (3. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

"Supergeil" ist wirklich das 2. Bild, auf der man die ausgewogene, extreme Biegekurve der VHF sehen kann :k#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



bolli schrieb:


> Super Fisch und schönes Bild der Rute in Aktion. #6


Schönes Bild, ganz klar. Und ein richtig langer Fisch! #6 
Schon extrem diese Formabweichungen.

ABER: die Aktion der Rute gefällt mir so nicht, das ist eher Alptraum, viel zu krumm schon. Das ist auch genau der Unterschied (das ist bestimmt eine 9ft) zu einer 10ft, die hat da noch Rückgrat und Reserve im Handteil.
Daß der Hecht den Außenboarder (Schraube) wie auf dem Bild nicht mitgenommen hat, wundert mich eigentlich. |kopfkrat
Sind das Schäfchen aufm Bodden? :g Oder wird der doch eingezogen, sieht aber wirklich nicht so aus. #c



> (ist zwar nicht von Mad aufgebaut, aber VHF ist VHF.:q )


Aber eben nur ne drittklassige.


----------



## NorbertF (3. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Mir kommt da eh was spanisch vor bei der Auflistung des Fanggeräts.
Angeblich war nur ne 15lbs Schnur aufgezogen, aber ein 50lbs Vorfach. (22 Kilo!!)
Ich würde mich nicht traun eine 6 Kilo Schnur so zu belasten.

Eine Frage habe ich auch noch aus aktuellem Anlass:
ist 9 Kilo Flexonit oder 8 Kilo 1*7 zu schwach für den Bodden? Haben die Hechte da stärkere Beisser? Wollte eigentlich mit 12 Kilo Powerline und 9 Kilo Stahl anrücken. Zu schwach? Kann ich kaum glauben, lasse mich aber gern eines besseren belehren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich les ja hier immer schmunzelnd mit (genau wie im Blechpeitschenthread).
Da stellt sich mir angesichts der "Fronten" doch folgende Frage:

Geht Ihr eigentlich angeln oder Eure Lieblingsruten spazieren führen??

))


----------



## Bubbel2000 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

thomas, die frage ist mehr als berechtigt, ich stelle sie mir oft selbst....


----------



## Birger (3. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Die Biegekurve der Rute ist schon gut, man muss aber bedenken, dass die Rute etwas von der Kamera weg gehalten wird und somit noch krummer aussieht als sie in Wirklichkeit ist.
@ Norbert: ich fische auch eine 6Kg schnur mit nem 9Kg Stahlvorfach am Bodden, bisher keine Verluste. Darunter sollte man aber gerade beim Stahl nicht gehen, weil das irgendwie immer ein großer Schwachpunkt ist und durch Knicke schnell reißen kann. Alleine schon die unflexibilität des Materials Stahl trägt dazu bei, dass es schnell mal reißt. Aber ohne geht es nunmal nicht und da es die Hechte nicht wirklich stört, kann man ruhig etwas dickeres Material verwenden.


----------



## NorbertF (3. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

9 Kilo wollte ich eh verwenden, dann passt das. Die Schnur nehm ich trotzdem lieber die 14er Powerline. 6 Kilo hab ich kein Vertrauen. Danke für die Antwort!


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo an alle Fan's der edlen Ruten aus dem Hause mad!|wavey:

Wisst ihr was ne Qual ist?

Auf der Arbeit zu sitzen und zu wissen, dass die erste Handgefertigte eben mit DHL zu Hause eingetrudelt ist...|uhoh::q

Ich will nach Hause!!!

Gott sei Dank ist in 1 1/2 Stunden Wochenende...:vik:

Und nächstes Wochenende wird die Rute erst mal in der Ostsee getauft!!! Juhu, Freu!!!


----------



## duck_68 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> 9 Kilo wollte ich eh verwenden, dann passt das. Die Schnur nehm ich trotzdem lieber die 14er Powerline. 6 Kilo hab ich kein Vertrauen. Danke für die Antwort!



Hallo Norbert

Ich fische seit einiger Zeit fast ausschließlich PwerPro Schnüre, aber nur die lbs-Varianten aus den Staaten. Anfänglich hatte ich die 15lbs auf der Rolle, nun bin ich aber zur 10lbs "heruntergewechselt". Verluste von Fischen wg. Schnurbruch hatte ich bislang noch keinen - meiner Meinung nach ist eine 5 - 6 kg tragende Hauptschnur in einem hindernisfreiem Gewässer kein Problem!
Der große Vorteil an dünneren Schnüren ist m. E. die höhere erzielbare Wurfweite - wobei nicht immer notwendig - und die bessere Bisserkennung gerade in strömenden Gewässern.

Vielleicht probierst Du es ja mal aus... und kannst Dann über erfolg oder Misserfolg (wollen wir nicht hoffen) berichten.

Viele Grüße
Martin

Ich lasse mir übrigens gerade von Robert auch mein "Traumrütchen" bauen


----------



## NorbertF (3. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Auch dir danke für die Antwort. 
Dazu möchte ich anmerken dass ich die Schnurklasse an die Rute anpasse. Sprich: ich fische durchaus auch dünnere Schnüre. An meiner VHF 30 habe ich Schnur mit 6 Kilo Tragkraft, ich werde sie auch mitnehmen und einsetzen.
Aber meine Hauptrute wird die Blechpeitsche sein und ich werde natürlich versuchen einen der ganz dicken zu erwischen.
Da passt nach meinem Verständnis einfach eine 12 Kilo Schnur besser.
Bei Ködergewichten von 60 Gramm macht das auch nicht mehr den Riesenunterschied beim Werfen. Eine 6 Kilo Schnur kann ich mit der Blechpeitsche knallen lassen, auch wenn ich korrekt über die Rute drille. Bei 12 Kilo wirds schwer.


----------



## duck_68 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Aber meine Hauptrute wird die Blechpeitsche sein und ich werde natürlich versuchen einen der ganz dicken zu erwischen.
> Da passt nach meinem Verständnis einfach eine 12 Kilo Schnur besser.
> Bei Ködergewichten von 60 Gramm macht das auch nicht mehr den Riesenunterschied beim Werfen. Eine 6 Kilo Schnur kann ich mit der Blechpeitsche knallen lassen, auch wenn ich korrekt über die Rute drille. Bei 12 Kilo wirds schwer.



Bei diesen Ködergewichten würde ich dann auch eher zur 12kg Schnur greifen - bei nem Gewaltwurf sollte der Köder ja auch mit Schnur im Wasser ankommen und nicht ohne gen Horizont segeln 

Viel Spass und große Fische!!

Martin


----------



## NorbertF (3. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Danke  Ist aber nicht schlimm wenn es nicht klappt, hauptsache angeln!
Einen mal auf so nen dicken Gufi mit mindestens 20cm das wärs schon. Bisher hab ich nur mit kleineren gefangen. Aber was man so hört sollen im Bodden die Latschen ja ganz gut funzen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Norbert
~12kg Schnur und 12kg 1*7 Pikewire, alles darunter ist nicht sicher. Und das paßt doch zu der Peitsche. 10kg netto sollte die Montage nach meiner Meinung schon halten können, gerade wegen Bild siehe oben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Geht Ihr eigentlich angeln oder Eure Lieblingsruten spazieren führen??


Fast richtig:
Geht Ihr eigentlich angeln und Eure Lieblingsruten spazieren führen?? :m

Frag bloß nicht was wichtiger ist. :q


----------



## bolli (3. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Norbert,

ich empfehle Dir als Vorfach 1x1 Titan !

Stahl verschleißt viel zu schnell, schon 
durch Tüddel beim werfen von Großgummis 
und durch jeden Fehlbiss. Von Hechtdrills 
ganz zu schweigen...|uhoh:


----------



## NorbertF (3. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich werd mir das Titan mal ankucken, danke!


----------



## Hooked (3. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo zusammen!
Ich würde Dir sogar raten ein Vorfach mit mehr Tragkraft als die der Hauptschnur zu verwenden. Sollte man beim Angeln auf dicke Hechte besser immer machen. Also eher 8-10 Kilo Schnur und Stahl (oder auch Titan) mit 12 Kg. Oder jeweils noch mehr.  Denn die  größten Belastungen sind immer am Vorfach z.B. Hechtzähne,  Tüddel  um die Drillinge (bei Wobblern) und damit verbundene  Knicke und Kringel im Stahl.
Bei mir war es jedenfalls oft so, das trotz dieser Zusammenstellung meißt das Vorfach gerissen ist. Also lieber das Vorfach mit mehr bemessen.


----------



## avoelkl (3. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Fast richtig:
> Geht Ihr eigentlich angeln und Eure Lieblingsruten spazieren führen?? :m
> 
> Frag bloß nicht was wichtiger ist. :q


 

Ich gehe sogar Angeln und führe meine zwei neuen Harrison (-30gr. in blau und -75gr in grau) ab morgen Früh für die nächsten 4 Wochen in Schweden spazieren :vik::vik:

Grüße 
Andi
(Bin dann für 4 Wochen nicht online, dafür beim Angeln|wavey


----------



## köhlerzupfer (4. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Harrison-Fischer
Ich hab da folgendes Schicksal zu meistern|kopfkrat
Nachdem ich mir schon 2 meiner VT's aufgebaut habe
Beide in 9ft -120g und in 150g
Habe ich mir auf die Fahne geschrieben nachdem ich meine Primeur Cat fertig hab eine Spinnrute -30g
in 9ft aus der..... und jetzt meine Frage schlechthin
Welchen Blank.... VT? oder den VHF????#c
Die beiden VT's sind ja schon nicht recht steif was ja nicht grad
von Nachteil ist.
Zielfisch wär Barsch/Forelle mit 3er Mepps und kleineren
Kopito's
Wer kann mir mal einen Tipp geben
Gruß Jens​


----------



## karpfenkuno (4. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> *VHF 5-20g*: Hier wäre es natürlich sehr hilfreich, wenn diejenigen sich melden würden, die ernsthaftes Interesse an solch feinem Rütchen haben. Letztendlich ist es so, dass wenn diese Rute in Serie gehen soll, ja auch eine gewisse Mindestmenge produziert werden muss. Mein Vorschlag wäre hier einen Blank in 270 und einen in 210 zu produzieren. #6


 
Hallo zusammen,

hätte Interesse an den ultraleichten VHF 5-20g in 2,10m und 2,70m (könnte auch etwas länger sein, z.B. 2,80m).
Fische u.a. die VHF 5-30g in 2,30m und in 3,20m. Wegen der Kormoran- und Gänsesäger-Problamatik haben die Besatzforellen bei uns ein Durchschnittsgewicht von über 700g. Dafür ist die VHF 5-30g optimal. Für halb so große "Portionsforellen" würde ich eine leichtere VHF begrüssen.

so long 
karpfenkuno


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



karpfenkuno schrieb:


> Fische u.a. die VHF 5-30g in 2,30m und in 3,20m.


Welche von den beiden unterschiedlichen Längen ist in Hinsicht Forellen Angeln die weichere und leichtere nach deinem Test?


----------



## don_king (5. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo |wavey:,

kennt jemand die Tusk-Blanks in 2,75m und mit 30-60g und 40-80g Wurfgewicht?
Die Tusks sollen ja ähnlich wie die VT ausfallen, wie würdet ihr diese Blanks im Vergleich zur 75g VT (oder zur VHF) einschätzen?

Gruss Stefan


----------



## Hechtchris (5. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi ihr Harrison fans,

Ich wollte mal fragen mit welchem ködergewicht die VHF -75 wg zurechtkommt !
(Gufis) Welche größe ist ideal ? und was ist maximum ?

Und ob sie mit einer Twinpower 4000 gut ausbalanciert ist !


Wollte die rute zum Hecht und Zanderfischen benutzen


----------



## schroe (6. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Nachtrag zur VHF 5-20.
Die Bilder dokumentieren hoffentlich (die Bildquali ist nicht die beste) mads sauberste Verarbeitung.

Der Griff ist aus hochwertigstem, feinporigigem Kork die Abschlußkappe aus feinporigem Duplon. 
Die Ringbindungen sind erstklassig verlegt und exzellent lackiert (kein Gramm zu viel oder zu wenig).
Die Übergänge von Rollenhalter und Griffstücken sind spaltfrei angeordnet. Kleberückstände sucht man vergebens.

Selbstverständlich liegen die Ringe in einer präzisen Flucht und der Overlap passt über die gesamte Blanklänge.

Der Aufbau der Rute ist nach Kundenwünschen natürlich variabel (hier Rainer1962s Version). Ich pers. begrüße die Entscheidung zum kurzen Unterhandgriff, wie der an diesem Protoyp verbaute. 
Der abgelichtete Unterarm gehört zu einer etwas über 160cm großen Pers (als Vergleichsdimens.).
Die Rolle ist eine 2000er Shimano, der Köder ein 8cm Storm Barsch.


----------



## schroe (6. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich sehe gerade,
die Bilder gebens nicht her,......sorry.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Das ist ja gar kein blauer Blank 

Ein bischen kommt schon was rüber auf den Bildern #6, Mikadostäbchen halt!


----------



## Margaux (6. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> Ich sehe gerade,
> die Bilder gebens nicht her,......sorry.


 
@Schroe
Die Bilder sind gut. #6



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das ist ja gar kein blauer Blank


 
Das habe ich auch als Erstes gedacht... |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## sa-s (6. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das ist ja gar kein blauer Blank




worüber manche sehr froh sind.

grüsse

sepp


----------



## rainer1962 (6. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

die prototypen sind nie in blau 
auch fehlt da die optische verschönerung in Sachen Carbonwicklung auf dem handteil
selbst wenn die in Produktion gehen, bekommt nur Robert die Blanks in blau. #6

Shroe thanks für die Pics, finde schon dass man alles gut erkennen kann


----------



## schroe (6. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Danke Margaux. 
Denke trotzdem, diese digitale Reduzierung malt ihre eigenen Bilder.:c
Vielleicht als nachgeschobener Vergleich. 
Roberts Verarbeitung ist gleichauf mit japanischen "Edelruten".
Der verwendete Kork ist deutlich wertiger und weniger gespachtelt als der meiner Megabass "Sight Fisher".

G.Loomis, als klangvoller Amerikaner kann sich davon noch ein paar Scheiben abschneiden. 

@Det,
da gehe ich absolut mit s-as eins. 
Ich bevorzuge auch die "Schwatten" (anthrazit).
Wenn der Blank in Serie gehen sollte, wird es sicher auch die Blauen geben.
Robert hat ja sonst auch immer für beide Geschmäcker was liegen.#6
Mikadostäbchen mit 10.000 Volt.#h


----------



## Bernhard* (6. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Schroe:

Das mit dem Qualitätsverlust der upgeloadeten Bilder ist echt madig, aber ich bin auch immer viel zu faul die Bilder erst auf meine Homepage zu laden und dann hierher zu verlinken |rolleyes

Zum Blank:
Grau find ich auch schmuck! Was richtig geil gewesen wär, wär das wunderschöne weinrot der "Twitche"... aber blau passt auch...fängt sicher auch nicht weniger Fische... :m


----------



## rainer1962 (6. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

shroe...
tja der Robert bekommt so langsam aber sicher Japanstandard#6
hoffentlich merkt er es nicht so schnell, nicht dass er die Preise anzieht#q

off Topic
die Wurst für Ratz ist organisiert
habe aber kleine Dosen genommen, da ihr nicht so ne Großfamilie habt wie ich


----------



## Margaux (6. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> schroe...
> tja der Robert bekommt so langsam aber sicher Japanstandard#6
> hoffentlich merkt er es nicht so schnell, nicht dass er die Preise anzieht#q


 
Genau davor habe ich auch Angst, seitdem ich Roberts ersten Aufbau bekommen habe. Was meint Ihr, warum ich so schnell nachgeordert habe... |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## schroe (6. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Rainer,
herzlichsten Dank, wird sie sich richtig freuen. #h


----------



## J-son (6. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Genau davor habe ich auch Angst, seitdem ich Roberts ersten Aufbau bekommen habe. Was meint Ihr, warum ich so schnell nachgeordert habe... |supergri|supergri|supergri



Hehe..warte auch immer noch auf die erste...aber hab' die zweite schon bestellt

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## karpfenkuno (6. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Welche von den beiden unterschiedlichen Längen ist in Hinsicht Forellen Angeln die weichere und leichtere nach deinem Test?


 
Hallo AngelDet,

eigentlich sind dies zwei vollkommen unterschiedliche Ruten, zumal ich Sie für verschiedene Zwecke aufgebaut habe: Die kurze ist speziell zum Waten gedacht, aufgebaut mit einem recht kurzen Unterarmgriff, der ca. 5cm vor meinem Ellenbogen endet und schwerer Endkappe (natürlich in blau|bla. Teilweise fange ich die Forellen quasi direkt vor den Füßen, daher wird die 2,30er nur mit Mono gefischt.
Die lange ist als Zweihandrute für weite Würfe an Seen gedacht, Gesamtlänge des Griffes 70cm, davon 45cm unterhalb des Rollenhalters, zur Gewichtsreduzierung besteht das Griffende nur aus einer Duplonscheibe. Gefischt wird die Rute mit geflochtener Schnur auf weite Entfernungen.

Die Frage nach weicher oder leichter lässt sich nicht so direkt beantworten, beide Ruten haben die bekannte VHF-Aktion, mit der anfangs strammen Spitze, die dann in eine gleichmässige Aktion bis ins Handteil übergeht. Aufgrund der größeren Länge ist die 3,20er insgesamt etwas "harmonischer" im Biegeverlauf. Dennoch habe ich auch bei der 2,30er nicht mehr Aussteiger im Drill als bei anderen Ruten, dies liegt aber auch an der Mono.
An der 2,30er hat mich das Wurfvermögen positiv überrascht, ein 10g-Toby fliegt deutlich weiter als z.B. mit einer Sportex Carat 1 oder Kev Spin 5-35g. Liegen die Mehrzahl der Forellen in Deinen Gewässern in Längen von 32-38cm, dann wäre die 2,30 m.E. zu hart. 
Mein Fazit ist (auch wenn dies Dir vielleicht nicht wirklich weiterhilft), dass die Ruten nicht vergleichbar sind. Beide haben Ihren eigenen Einsatzbereich, der sich kaum überlappt. Der ansteckende VHF-Virus schlägt auch hier zu: nicht die eine oder die andere sondern beide heißt die Antwort|bla:

Falls Du auf der Suche nach einer Rute für "Durchschnittsforellen" bist, dann gibt es bei MAD auc dafür eine wunderbare Lösung: der Tusk-Blank in 2,40m mit 5-25g.
Dies ist derzeit meine absolute Lieblingsrute für Forellen aller Größen. Die Tusk ist etwas weicher als die VHF, hat aber dennoch ein gut passendes Rückgrat, sodass einerseits der Drill einer 32cm langen Forellen noch Spass macht, anderseits die Rute auch bei Großforellen noch anständig Paroli bieten kann. Ich konnte bislang Forellen bis 55cm und als Dreingabe ein paar kleine Hechte bis 68cm sowie untermassigen Huchen von 76cm (Schonmaß bei uns sind 80cm) fangen.

so long
karpfenkuno


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Danke für Deinen Bericht. #6
Deckt sich ja in etwa mit meiner Einschätzung Vergleich 2,70 und 3,20er Blank,
und mad fischt die 2,30er ja (fast) als Universalrute  
Die VHF sind je nach Länge ja schon fühlbar unterschiedlich, 9 und 10ft, ganz kurze kenne ich bisher aber nicht.

Die geschmeidigste Serien-VHF  wäre dann ja die 3,20m 5-30g.

Die 3,20er macht bei mir auch mit Mono einen Superjob auf kleine allerdings sehr  quirlige Forellen, das Problem liegt eben eher in den Winzlingsködern <5g, wo das Werfen mehr Spaß machen dürfte.

Welche Länge der Sportex Carat 1 oder Kev Spin 5-35g im Vergleich meinst Du, 8, 9 oder 10ft?

Die Tusk 5-25g scheint ja eine gute Möglichkeit zu sein, weil man für Forellen die VHF-Straffheit auch nicht gerade unbedingt braucht.


----------



## Hechtchris (7. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Hechtchris schrieb:


> Hi ihr Harrison fans,
> 
> Ich wollte mal fragen mit welchem ködergewicht die VHF -75 wg zurechtkommt !
> (Gufis) Welche größe ist ideal ? und was ist maximum ?
> ...




Mag mich keiner Beraten ? Und wie funztn das mit der PB methode un der Twinpower ? Sind da meine hände im weg oder behindert mich da der bügel ? #h


----------



## Bernhard* (7. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Hechtchris schrieb:


> Mag mich keiner Beraten ? Und wie funztn das mit der PB methode un der Twinpower ? Sind da meine hände im weg oder behindert mich da der bügel ? #h


 
Zum Köderspektrum der 75er ist wohl schon zu viel in diesem Thread geschrieben wurden. Musste vielleicht mal suchen...

Bei der PB-Methode nimmt man die Rute mit der rechten Hand sowieso weiter vorne als normal. Die 4000er TP (XT-RA) hab ich auf ner Sportex zum Huchenfischen, da ist mir der Bügel schon oft beim normalen Kurbeln im Weg. |uhoh:


----------



## duck_68 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich werde Robert auch mal am nächsten Dienstag besuchen. Nachdem ich mir die von ihm gebaute Firejerk M gegönnt habe, hat es mir einfach keine Ruhe gelassen und ich habe noch eine VHF 10ft 30 - 75g "nachgeordert". Da Robert "nur" 1,5 Autostunden von mir entfernt wohnt, "musste" der Besuch einfach sein   Bei der Gelegenheit werden wir auch gleich mal den Aufbau der VHF genau durchsprechen.

Martin


----------



## Bernhard* (7. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> ...Nachdem ich mir die von ihm gebaute Firejerk M gegönnt habe, hat es mir einfach keine Ruhe gelassen und ich habe noch eine VHF 10ft 30 - 75g "nachgeordert"....


 
Dir ist aber schon klar, dass die Firejerk keinen Harrison-Blank hat, oder? Oder ging´s Dir mehr um die tolle Verarbeitung Robert´s Ruten?



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> ...Da Robert "nur" 1,5 Autostunden von mir entfernt wohnt, "musste" der Besuch einfach sein   ...


 
Lt. Routenplaner nur 1,5Stunden und Du warst noch nie dort? Schäm Dich, da haben wir weiter und gehen dem armen Robert andauernd auf die Nerven (der Kaffee ist aber auch lecker...wahrscheinlich feinstes Donau-Wasser)


----------



## Margaux (7. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> mad fischt die 2,30er ja (fast) als Universalrute


 
Ich mittlerweile auch (fast). Zunächst eher gezwungenermaßen, da ich ja "familienintern" meine VT -75g. und die Interceptor 2,70m erst mal los bin :c. Letztes Wochenende habe ich die "kleine" VHF -30g. mit 9cm GuFi im Rhein eingesetzt. Ich hatte etwas Zweifel da die Rute nur 2,30m ist , es war aber kein Problem und hat super Spaß gemacht. Und daß die Rute in Norwegen problemlos 3-4 Markrelen abkann, habe ich ja schon berichtet. Außerdem macht sie einfach super Spaß :k.  



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die Tusk 5-25g scheint ja eine gute Möglichkeit zu sein, weil man für Forellen die VHF-Straffheit auch nicht gerade unbedingt braucht.


 
Ich würde mal alternativ die Interceptor 5-20g. nicht vergessen, das ist auch eine klasse Rute.


----------



## duck_68 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon klar, dass die Firejerk keinen Harrison-Blank hat, oder? Oder ging´s Dir mehr um die tolle Verarbeitung Robert´s Ruten?



Das Mit dem Blank habe ich von Mark schon erfahren Es war hauptsächlich die Verarbeitung, die wirklich absolut edel ist!! Dieser Thread trägt ja ebenfalls seinen Teil dazu bei, dass man sich ernsthaft mit ner Harrison beschäftigt




burn77 schrieb:


> Lt. Routenplaner nur 1,5Stunden und Du warst noch nie dort? Schäm Dich, da haben wir weiter und gehen dem armen Robert andauernd auf die Nerven (der Kaffee ist aber auch lecker...wahrscheinlich feinstes Donau-Wasser)



Jo, Schande über mich  - Wenn Ihr Robert ständig auf die Nervern fallt, erklärt dies natürlich die verlängerten Lieferzeiten

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Bernhard* (7. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> ... Wenn Ihr Robert ständig auf die Nervern fallt, erklärt dies natürlich die verlängerten Lieferzeiten


 
Klaro, was kümmer nuns die Ruten der Anderen ... wir haben unser Zeug.


----------



## duck_68 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Klaro, was kümmer nuns die Ruten der Anderen ... wir haben unser Zeug.



...wer solche Kollegen hat, braucht keine Feinde


----------



## Bernhard* (7. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> ...wer solche Kollegen hat, braucht keine Feinde


 
Irgendeiner muss sich ja um den armen Robert kümmern - der hat schon ganz zerschundene Hände :q.
Der weiss auch schon garnicht mehr wie ein Fisch aussieht weil er nicht mehr rauskommt.

Gell, Robert!?


----------



## profifischer (7. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> (der Kaffee ist aber auch lecker...wahrscheinlich feinstes Donau-Wasser)



Vor allem jetzt, weil die Donau zur Zeit mit Kolibakterien belastet ist und überall Schilder mit "Baden verboten - Seuchengefahr" steht:q
mfg Manuel


----------



## duck_68 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Werde Robert am Dienstag moralische Aufbauhilfe leisten


----------



## mad (7. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Irgendeiner muss sich ja um den armen Robert kümmern - der hat schon ganz zerschundene Hände :q.
> Der weiss auch schon garnicht mehr wie ein Fisch aussieht weil er nicht mehr rauskommt.
> 
> Gell, Robert!?




|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
:c:c:c


----------



## duck_68 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> :c:c:c





Das wird schon wieder


----------



## Bernhard* (7. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



profifischer schrieb:


> Vor allem jetzt, weil die Donau zur Zeit mit Kolibakterien belastet ist und überall Schilder mit "Baden verboten - Seuchengefahr" steht:q
> mfg Manuel


 
Das gibt wohl die besondere "Würze"!!!



mad schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> :c:c:c


 
Was denn?
Hab doch garnicht gesagt, dass das mit den zerschundenen Händen garnicht vom Rutenbauen kommt!!!! #c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Margaux
>>Die Tusk 5-25g 
>>die Interceptor 5-20g

Hast Du die mal live verglichen? Wenn die Tusk aus der Quelle stammt wo ich denke (z.B. wo Balzer Magna Majesty herkam), dann wäre das schon ein feiner mittelstraffer Stecken. (und günstig(er) ) 
Wenn die Sportex-Leuts damals ne anständige Kev-Spin-2 gebaut hätten , würde sich das Problem ja auch nicht stellen.  
Die sind aber jetzt sogar so drauf, daß sie die Kev-4 (die zwischen 45er und 75er liegt) auch noch eingestellt haben und die lange Kev-3er wird von der langen VHF 5-30 ja voll "geowned" :g :m 
Muß also die lange 5-20g kommen - hoff ich mal #6 - aber das war oben ja schon.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Der weiss auch schon garnicht mehr wie ein Fisch aussieht weil er nicht mehr rauskommt.



@mad
Da gibt es doch eine ganz einfache, erprobte und evtl. probate hier angebrachte Methode:

*Pack den Blank, Ringe, Griff und den ganzen Bausatz zusammen und schicke den zum Selbstbau hin. *
Mal sehen was sie dann ;+ sagen!     |muahah:

Und Du gehst mal ne Zeit angeln und fängst die dicken Zander und Welse :m  #a :a


----------



## Margaux (7. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @Margaux
> >>Die Tusk 5-25g
> >>die Interceptor 5-20g
> 
> Hast Du die mal live verglichen?


 
@AngelDet
Leider nicht, das hätte ich vor der Kaufentscheidung sehr gerne getan, denn genau zwischen den beiden Blanks fiel die Entscheidung. Aber da Robert für mich nicht 1,5 Std., sondern 6,5 Std. entfernt ist, habe ich mich dann für die Interceptor entschieden, weil die auch von einigen MeFo-Experten (in 3,00m) geangelt wird. Aber auch der Tusk-Blank soll hier gut sein ;+


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Nach dem was ich bisher so gehört, gelesen und aufgesammelt habe, müßte der Interceptor-Blank ja doch weicher als der Tusk sein. (?)
Da ich die weichen Ruten nicht so mag bzw. damit zuwenig hake  ;+ , ist mir die Frage schon sehr wichtig. Am liebsten nur gerade so weiche daß der Fisch im Drill gerade nicht oder eben selten ausschlitzt oder aushängt, wie bei der langen 30er, aber kein bischen weicher. Also Ausschlitz/Abschüttelgefahr sehe ich als geringeres Problem als das Bißverpassen und nicht anschlagen können.
Rainer hatte ja auch schon mal was zu den Tusk und seiner damit aufgebauten Barschangel gesagt, Bilder sind ja auch weit vorne im Thread.

Vlt. kann mad mal was zu den Blankvergleich sagen - wenn er denn nicht schon auf'm Weg zum Angeln ist und die Bausätze fertig gepackt hat !  :q

Und, Volker: Deine Interceptor-Rute biste ja los, da kann die Neubeschaffung gleich in die richtige Diskussionrunde gehen.


----------



## Margaux (7. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Nach dem was ich bisher so gehört, gelesen und aufgesammelt habe, müßte der Interceptor-Blank ja doch weicher als der Tusk sein. (?)


 
Der Interceptor-Blank ist definitiv ein recht weicher Harrison-Blank, für den VHF- und auch VT-Anhänger sicherlich zunächst etwas ungewöhnlich. Und dennoch setz(t)e ich die Interceptor gerade für SeFo's und für die Barschpirsch sehr gerne ein.
Für den "härteten" WG-Bereich mit weiten Würfen und höheren Ködergewichten kann dann die VHF -30g. in 3,20 ergänzend hinzu. 




AngelDet schrieb:


> Und, Volker: Deine Interceptor-Rute biste ja los, da kann die Neubeschaffung gleich in die richtige Diskussionrunde gehen.


 
:c:c:c


----------



## karpfenkuno (8. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Nach dem was ich bisher so gehört, gelesen und aufgesammelt habe, müßte der Interceptor-Blank ja doch weicher als der Tusk sein.


 
Hallo AngelDet,

meine Begeisterung für den Tusk-Blank in 2,40 zum Forellenfischen ist ja bekannt#h.
Im Keller steht auch ein Interceptor-Blank, allerdings in 3,00m, der darauf wartet im Winter, in eine Avon-Rute mit Matchringen und langem Korkgriff verwandelt zu werden.
Allein aus diesem Vorhaben wird deutlich, dass die Interceptor deutlich weicher und auch parabolischer ist als der Tusk-Blank (auch wenn der VErgleich wegen den unterschiedlichen Längen etwas hinkt). 


Margaux schrieb:


> Für den "härteten" WG-Bereich mit weiten Würfen und höheren Ködergewichten kann dann die VHF -30g. in 3,20 ergänzend hinzu.


Ich halte dies genauso wie Margaux.

so long
karpfenkuno


----------



## marlin2304 (13. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Robert,


ich möchte mich heute nochmal hier im Bord für die von dir einfach perfekt gebaute Rute
bedanken. Das Gummieren macht mächtig Spaß.
Ein ehemaliger Bolmen-Angel-Kollege hat sie letzte Woche begrabbelt und war hellauf begeistert. Ich hatte ihm schon vor längerem von den Besonderheiten der Rute berichtet und er meinte nur "ja, ja...." jetzt wo er sie in der Hand gehalten hat, ist er eines besseren belehrt. Es werden weitere folgen!

Gruß Kai


----------



## duck_68 (15. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich war gestern Abend bei Robert und wir haben den Aufbau meiner zukünftigen blauen VHF durchgesprochen - ich habe so das Gefühl, dass es nicht bei der einen bleiben wird - es gibt ja so viele Zielfische:q:q

Danke an Robert für die ausführliche Beratung!!


Martin


----------



## maesox (15. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Irgendwie komisch....|kopfkrat verspüre das gleiche Gefühl!!|rolleyes

Bin am überlegen,ob zu meinen 45er u 75er VHF noch eine weitere dazu kommt...aber dieses mal eine VT !!??|kopfkrat#c

Kann´s sein,daß die VT weniger empfindlich gegenüber der VHF ist???;+

Will ein Allrund-Talent ( 2,70m -45gr ) für alles mögliche an KuKö (Gummi,Blech usw).

Muß glaub vor meiner nächster Bestellung dem Robert in seinem Rutenparadies einen Besuch abstatten!!


----------



## Margaux (15. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ich war gestern Abend bei Robert und wir haben den Aufbau meiner zukünftigen blauen VHF durchgesprochen


 
Ich beneide wirklich alle (und gönne es Euch selbstverständlich!!), die nah bei Robert wohnen und quasi mal abends hinfahren können, um einen Aufbau zu besprechen. 

Meine Planungen mit anderen gemeinsam hinzufahren, sind bisher jedesmal gescheitert, da die Leute ja plötzlich doch immer noch irgendetwas anderes haben oder etwas dazwischen kommt #d (gilt gleichermaßen für das gemeinsame Angeln gehen, auch wenn es nur mal kurz abends ist). 

ABER Mitte Oktober sind wir mit dem WoMo in Robert's Gegend und dann werde ich mir die ganzen Blanks mal anschauen #6.


----------



## maesox (15. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

In welcher Gegend tigerst da rum????|bigeyes#h


----------



## Margaux (15. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> In welcher Gegend tigerst da rum????|bigeyes#h


 
Wir haben 10 Tage Herbsturlaub, fahren zunächst in die Pfalz zum Weinkaufen :q, danach geht es Richtung Franken. Wir besuchen Freunde in Coburg und danach fahren wir entlang der "Bier- und Burgenstraße" #g in Franken/Bayern. Dabei mache ich eben einen Abstecher nach Saal an der Donau. 

Matthias, wenn Du Dir noch eine Allroundrute überlegst, und dabei auch den Begriff "Blech" nennst, läufst Du Gefahr, daß Nobert sofort auf seine Blechpeitsche einsteigt... :q
Eine VT -45g oder -75g ist aber auch nicht zu verachten, vielleicht solltest Du wirklich mal zu Robert und die Blanks vergleichen.


----------



## maesox (15. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Muß sagen daß sich Deine Route einfach nur verlockend anhört!!!:k#v#g


Es soll auf jedenfall eine -45er sein,soviel steht fest!! Da es aber Blank - technisch verschiedene Varianten gibt muß ich mir das von Leuten erklären lassen die bescheid wissen.Die hat´s ja aber hier im Thread zur genüge und unser Harrison-Budda Robert ist zudem noch da!#6


----------



## Margaux (15. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> Es soll auf jedenfall eine -45er sein,soviel steht fest!! Da es aber Blank - technisch verschiedene Varianten gibt...


 
Ich gehöre ja zu den Leuten, die auch mit einer VHF konsequent alle Kunstköder fischen. Speziell bei leichteren Ködern, insbesondere Wobblern, ist das oft grenzwertig, ABER es geht!! Da Du bereits eine VHF -45g. hast, glaube ich deshalb nicht, daß Dich eine VT -45g. - auch vor dem Hintergrund der "Investitionskosten" - viel weiter bringen wird.
Im Übrigen angele ich auch sehr gerne mit den VT's, verzichte aber nur dann auf das VHF-Feeling, wenn Multis zum Einsatz kommen (Schleppen, Norwegen, Baitcasten).


----------



## maesox (15. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Danke!!! War nur eine Überlegung zwecks der Stabilität des Blanks,wenn Du weißt was ich meine


----------



## Margaux (15. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> Danke!!! War nur eine Überlegung zwecks der Stabilität des Blanks,wenn Du weißt was ich meine


 

Das wird schon wieder  #6...

Trotzdem lohnt es sich bestimmt, Robert zu besuchen, er hat ohne Zweifel noch soo viele schöne andere Blanks, die Dein WG-Spektrum (mit Harrisons) erweitern könnten :k |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## maesox (15. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Jetzt fängst schon wieder an!!!!! Hör mal auf damit!!!#d.....obwohl,dann kann ich am Ende Dir alleine die Schuld geben,wenn ich außer allen Harrison Typen sonst gar nichts mehr besitze:q


----------



## rainer1962 (15. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Wir haben 10 Tage Herbsturlaub, fahren zunächst in die Pfalz zum Weinkaufen :q,


 

wo gehts denn hin in der Pfalz.Nähe Neustadt??? Wein kaufen???...Mussbach wäre ne sehr gute Adresse oder Deidesheim usw.....
hab da ein paar Adressen, dann biste auch bei mir im Eck und kannst mal aufn Kaffee oder mehr??? vorbeigucken#6


----------



## Margaux (15. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> wo gehts denn hin in der Pfalz.Nähe Neustadt??? Wein kaufen???...Mussbach wäre ne sehr gute Adresse oder Deidesheim usw.....
> hab da ein paar Adressen, dann biste auch bei mir im Eck und kannst mal aufn Kaffee oder mehr??? vorbeigucken#6


 
Rainer,
gerne kommen wir in Deine Gegend und lernen uns dabei direkt mal kennen #6!! Mit unserem Camper sind wir ja absolut flexibel, deshalb muß es nicht nur beim Kaffee bleiben #h. 

In den letzten Jahren waren wir entweder in Edenkoben oder in Maikammer. Man bekommt in der Pfalz ja sehr guten und dabei günstigen Wein. Und am besten direkt vom Winzer - wenn Du da Adressen hast, würde ich mich über eine PN freuen #6 Winzer mit WoMo-Übernachtung wären spitze!!!


----------



## maesox (15. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Genau.....beim Wein sparen und dann in noch mehr Harrisons investieren!!! So kennen wir Dich Margaux!!!!#6


----------



## Margaux (15. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> Genau.....beim Wein sparen und dann in noch mehr Harrisons investieren!!! So kennen wir Dich Margaux!!!!#6


 
Genau so sieht's aus... |muahaharum besuche ich erst nach dem Weinkauf Robert - ich kann dann sofort kalkulieren, wieviel ich gespaart habe und es direkt reinvestieren... |muahah:|muahah:


----------



## rainer1962 (15. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Edenkoben, Maikammer, Neustadt, Venningen, Hainfeld, Mussbach, Deidesheim, Forst und und und und.........  jajajaja klasse Weine!!!!!! Der 2006er war ein Klasse jahrgang!!! Zur Zeit wird schon geleesen, das Wetter hat alles um 4-6Wochen vorgezogen, wenn jetzt noch die Sonne bleibt wird der 2007er so einige Jahrgänge toppen


----------



## Margaux (15. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Rainer,
wenn Du so schreibst bekomme ich schon richtig Vorfreude auf den Herbst: Pfälzer Wein, Bier- und Burgenstraße, Hechtzeit, Harrisonblanks und nette Leute treffen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> In den letzten Jahren waren wir entweder in Edenkoben oder in Maikammer. Man bekommt in der Pfalz ja sehr guten und dabei günstigen Wein. Und am besten direkt vom Winzer


Das stimmt aber, die Orte kenne ich auch. Im kleinen Leinsweiler hab ich mal den leckersten Wein überhaupt getrunken, war glaub ich Ruländer Traube, Großmutter-Edition :k oder so. #c Sonst sehr unbekannt. Kenne die Adresse nicht (mehr), aber die Bilders sind noch gut im Hirn, würd ich wohl hoffentlich wiederfinden.
Ich glaub, ich muß da auch mal wieder hin. 



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Edenkoben, Maikammer, Neustadt, Venningen, Hainfeld, Mussbach, Deidesheim, Forst und und und und.........  jajajaja klasse Weine!!!!!! Der 2006er war ein Klasse jahrgang!!! Zur Zeit wird schon geleesen, das Wetter hat alles um 4-6Wochen vorgezogen, wenn jetzt noch die Sonne bleibt wird der 2007er so einige Jahrgänge toppen


Das hört sich aber saugut mit 2006 und 2007 an! 

Wichtige Frage: bekommt man da auch noch ungeschwefelte Weine, richtige Erzeugerabfüllungen für den Nicht-Fernverkauf, entgegen der aktuellen "EG-Müllverordnung"? :g
Das wäre mit am wichtigsten, damit der Wein auch schmeckt und der Tag danach lustig bleibt!  :l Alleine deswegen würd ich schon jedes Jahr einmal fahren.


----------



## rainer1962 (15. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ich habe nie Kopfweh nach ein paar Pullen:q zum Wein gehören halt auch die anderen 2 W dann hat man nämlich die drei Wdie da lauten Weck, Worscht und Woi, bei ner richtigen zusammenstellung passiert da gar nix. Die Worscht machts aus...
gute fälzer!!!!!! (keine Pfälzer Art!!!!) Leberwurst, Schwartenmagen und Blutwurst, als Schmankerl noch Bratwurst (alles als hausmacher Platte erhältlich, mit div. leberknödel, Sauerkraut usw) und ein edler tropfen der nicht groß genug sein kann, schon gehts rund.
Vielleicht liegts auch daran, dass wir hauptsächlich tafelweine trinken und das als saure schorle gemischt. Und natürlich gibts Weine schwefelfrei#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> bei ner richtigen zusammenstellung passiert da gar nix. Die Worscht machts aus...


|znaika: Achso  :#2: #g  ich dächte schon am Wein .



> Vielleicht liegts auch daran, dass wir hauptsächlich tafelweine trinken und das als saure schorle gemischt. Und natürlich gibts Weine schwefelfrei#6


Super! #6 wohl genau die, die daselbst getrunken würden, tät mich auch wundern.

(Meine Frau meint: wir wohnen falsch! |kopfkrat)


----------



## reagyplay (19. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hey Fans,
Ich habe mir eine Harrison VHF 3,0 m WG 80gr von Mad bauen lassen und habe sie mit nach Norwegen zum fischen genommen. Bei der Landung eines 50cm langen Dorsches ist sie von der Spitze aus gesehen kurz nach dem 3 Ring wie ne Salzstange gebrochen (kein Längstrisse). Die Rute hatte ich abgesehen von ein paar stündlichen Ausflügen an der Elbe ( ohne Erfolg ) nie im Einsatz. Sie ist glaube ich nicht mal ein Jahr, und hat als einzigste Rute ein Einzelfutteral. Ich hatte 2 Tage schlechte Laune weil sie für mich etwas Besonderes darstellt und ich kein Geld wie Heu habe. Vieleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen.
Danke im vorraus gruß Carsten


----------



## rainer1962 (19. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



reagyplay schrieb:


> Hey Fans,
> Ich habe mir eine Harrison VHF 3,0 m WG 80gr von Mad bauen lassen und habe sie mit nach Norwegen zum fischen genommen. Bei der Landung eines 50cm langen Dorsches ist sie von der Spitze aus gesehen kurz nach dem 3 Ring wie ne Salzstange gebrochen (kein Längstrisse). Die Rute hatte ich abgesehen von ein paar stündlichen Ausflügen an der Elbe ( ohne Erfolg ) nie im Einsatz. Sie ist glaube ich nicht mal ein Jahr, und hat als einzigste Rute ein Einzelfutteral. Ich hatte 2 Tage schlechte Laune weil sie für mich etwas Besonderes darstellt und ich kein Geld wie Heu habe. Vieleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen.
> Danke im vorraus gruß Carsten


 

kann viele Gründe haben, wenn sie keinen macken (und sei er auch noch so klein) bekommen hat, nehme ich mal an du hast sie beim Drill, respektive bei der Landung, zu steil nach oben gehalten. Dass die Rute nach dem 3. Ring gebochen ist, deutet stark darauf hin, die Rute kann bei einer Landung wenn sie senkrecht gehalten wird (machen viele Angler) nicht mehr arbeiten und wird dann bei nem Schlag des Fisches gestaut. Sie knickt dann einfach ab und bricht. Dabei ist es eigentlich nicht erforderlich dass es sich um einen "Monsterfisch" handelt. Solch hochverdichtetes und schnelles Material ist wesentlich bruchanfälliger als z.b. ne Glasfaser. Ein kleiner Schlag gegen kellerwand, Stein, Autokante o.ä. kann schon entscheidend sein. Dies wurde aber alles schon zur Genüge hier erörtert.
Du bekommst bei MAD aber wieder ein neues Spitzenteil. Kostet wesentlich weniger, da du die Ringe ja noch hast (nehme ich mal an) und die kann er wieder verbauen. Rufe/Maile ihn einfach mal an.


----------



## reagyplay (19. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> kann viele Gründe haben, wenn sie keinen macken (und sei er auch noch so klein) bekommen hat, nehme ich mal an du hast sie beim Drill, respektive bei der Landung, zu steil nach oben gehalten. Dass die Rute nach dem 3. Ring gebochen ist, deutet stark darauf hin, die Rute kann bei einer Landung wenn sie senkrecht gehalten wird (machen viele Angler) nicht mehr arbeiten und wird dann bei nem Schlag des Fisches gestaut. Sie knickt dann einfach ab und bricht. Dabei ist es eigentlich nicht erforderlich dass es sich um einen "Monsterfisch" handelt. Solch hochverdichtetes und schnelles Material ist wesentlich bruchanfälliger als z.b. ne Glasfaser. Ein kleiner Schlag gegen kellerwand, Stein, Autokante o.ä. kann schon entscheidend sein. Dies wurde aber alles schon zur Genüge hier erörtert.
> Du bekommst bei MAD aber wieder ein neues Spitzenteil. Kostet wesentlich weniger, da du die Ringe ja noch hast (nehme ich mal an) und die kann er wieder verbauen. Rufe/Maile ihn einfach mal an.


 
Ja du kannst schon Recht haben|rolleyes aber der Fisch hat nicht gekämpft und ich muß ja die Rute nach oben führen wie sonst sollte ich den Fisch mit der Hand landen können. Der Fisch war bei weiten kein Monsterfisch und ich habe die Rute nicht überlastet bei der Landung mit der Hand ist die Rute nicht abgeknickt sondern es hat einen trockenen Knall gegeben. Ich denke das der Blank soetwas aushalten müsste. Ich wollte mit der Rute eigendlich auch angeln Hat den noch jemand Erfahrungen mit Brüchen dieses Blanks. Die letzte Rute die mir gebrochen ist war ne Bambus vor 30 Jahren bei einen Spiegelkarpfen die war überlastet.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (19. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi #h

habe zwar keine Harrison und kann dir auch nicht sagen woran es lag. Aber vielleicht solltest du dich als erstes direkt an MAD wenden #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Du bekommst bei MAD aber wieder ein neues Spitzenteil.


Sag mir quando, sag mir wann ... ##

Erinnere ihn beizeiten mal bitte wieder an diese Teile


----------



## Bernhard* (20. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Sag mir quando, sag mir wann ... ##



... sag mir quando, quando, quando ich dich wiedersehen kann, sag mir quando, sag mir wann...


----------



## Freelander (21. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> kann viele Gründe haben, wenn sie keinen macken (und sei er auch noch so klein) bekommen hat, nehme ich mal an du hast sie beim Drill, respektive bei der Landung, zu steil nach oben gehalten. Dass die Rute nach dem 3. Ring gebochen ist, deutet stark darauf hin, die Rute kann bei einer Landung wenn sie senkrecht gehalten wird (machen viele Angler) nicht mehr arbeiten und wird dann bei nem Schlag des Fisches gestaut. Sie knickt dann einfach ab und bricht. Dabei ist es eigentlich nicht erforderlich dass es sich um einen "Monsterfisch" handelt. Solch hochverdichtetes und schnelles Material ist wesentlich bruchanfälliger als z.b. ne Glasfaser. Ein kleiner Schlag gegen kellerwand, Stein, Autokante o.ä. kann schon entscheidend sein. Dies wurde aber alles schon zur Genüge hier erörtert.
> Du bekommst bei MAD aber wieder ein neues Spitzenteil. Kostet wesentlich weniger, da du die Ringe ja noch hast (nehme ich mal an) und die kann er wieder verbauen. Rufe/Maile ihn einfach mal an.


 
Hallo!
Sagt mal das passiert doch wohl nicht öfter oder?
Ich wollte demnächst eine Meforute bei MAD in Auftrag geben.
Hat der Blank solch eine Schwäche das er bei senkrechter Haltung wie Glas bricht,wenn man eine schöne Mefo drillt?
Ich muß die Rute senkrecht halten um den Fisch in Keschernähe zu bekommen und dann legen die Mefos noch mal richtig los und gehen nochmal voll ins Geschir,da möchte ich keine bösen Überraschungen erleben.
Was meint Ihr?
Gruß
Freelander


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Freelander schrieb:


> Hat der Blank solch eine Schwäche das er bei senkrechter Haltung wie Glas bricht,wenn man eine schöne Mefo drillt?


Hab ich mit nem sehr fitten 70er Hecht an der 10"6' VHF 5-30g für Handlandung herandrillen ausprobiert, das ist kein Problem von der Kraft her, da lacht die Rute gerade mal drüber. So ganz spitz sollte man den Winkel Schnur-Rutenlängsachse aber nicht werden lassen, das geht mit einer ausholenden Querbewegung, hat Rainer hier auch mal ganz gut beschrieben. 
Zielrichtung ist 90 Grad Schnur-Rutenlängsachse, dann federt sie auch wunderbar. Den Fisch ganz auszudrillen ist auch eine gute Vorbereitung für eine "enge" Landung, also erstmal zur letzten Flucht mit dem Kescher oder der Hand nochmal erschrecken ist immer gut. :g

Grundsätzlich muß man aber einiges beachten und sich auch dran halten: |rolleyes

- eine VHF ist vom Blank her keine Robust+Schrotrute, keine in die Ecke und auf die Böschung und ins Boot "Knallrute", das paßt nicht, dafür gibts andere weichere Ruten, mit Glasfiber und viel Kevlar usw. .  Das ist keine Rute für einen Robustheitswettkampf.
- Das mit den harten scharfen Kanten hat Rainer schon gesagt, Blätter, Ästchen und weiche Zweige kann man schon mal abschlagen, aber Stein-Beton-Alukanten |uhoh: passen einfach nicht. Das mit den Bootsalukanten ist mir noch von einem früheren Vorfall äußerst unangenehm in Erinnerung.
- Die Rute gehört meiner Meinung nach in ein Schutzfutteral, Transport geschützt und am Besten gepolstert. Auch zur Ablage auf Steinen ist es besser, an der Talsperre unten an der Steinsohle kommt sie lieber auf das Futteral abgelegt, tut auch einer Rolle besser. Sonst kann es zu schnell zu Schäden bzw. Schadvorbereitungen kommen. Irgendwo dazwischen geraten, Kasten oder Tasche drauf usw., das ist nicht gut.
- Meiner Erfahrung und Meinung nach gehört mindestens an die unteren Ringe des Spitzenteils eine Unterwicklung, damit die Ringe den Blank nicht ankratzen können. Dort ist die Blankwandung sehr dünn und im Verhältnis zur ausübbaren Kraft und Steifigkeit geradezu hauchdünn, das ist aber das was das geringe Gewicht und die praktisch nicht vorhandene Eigenverwindung bringt. Dort liegt auch die Last beim Drill, kräftigen Wurf, Anschlag, die vordere Spitze gibt nach, das mittlere Rückgrat muß tragen. Gerade wenn man heftigen Gebrauch vor hat, dann muß robust und mit etwas Reserve aufgebaut werden. Sollte man bei dem Rutendesign beachten.
- Bei (zu erwartenden) extrem akrobatischen Landungen würd ich schon min. für ein längeres Monovorfach mit etwas Dehnung plädieren (oder auch FC), damit in Nahkampf einfach ein wenig mehr Puffer zu Verfügung steht. So Geflecht pur ist auch Aussteigertechnisch keine optimale Lösung, und im hektischen Ernstfall hat man eine Sicherung mehr.
- Auf der Strecke Geflecht pur - Rute - Rolle ist die VHF meist die schwächste Komponente (gerade die 30er und 45er), auch wenn sie so stark tut. Das sollte man beim Hängerlösen und gerade bei richtig festen beachten, sonst hat man hinterher den Salat. |rolleyes

Man sollte halt nicht vergessen, daß dieses Spitzen-Sportgerät seine Limits hat. (s.o)
Man bekommt keine superleichte derart schnelle reaktionsfreudige Rute zustande, wenn das Material noch elend viel Reserve hätte, das geht nicht. Will man also so eine Sportgerät-Rute haben, dann muß man auch entsprechend sich drauf einstellen und mit umgehen. Alles andere paßt nicht zueinander, das schrieb ich oben schon.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (21. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich muß man aber einiges beachten und sich auch dran halten: |rolleyes
> 
> - eine VHF ist vom Blank her keine Robust+Schrotrute, keine in die Ecke und auf die Böschung und ins Boot "Knallrute", das paßt nicht, dafür gibts andere weichere Ruten, mit Glasfiber und viel Kevlar usw. .  Das ist keine Rute für einen Robustheitswettkampf.
> - Das mit den harten scharfen Kanten hat Rainer schon gesagt, Blätter, Ästchen und weiche Zweige kann man schon mal abschlagen, aber Stein-Beton-Alukanten |uhoh: passen einfach nicht. Das mit den Bootsalukanten ist mir noch von einem früheren Vorfall äußerst unangenehm in Erinnerung.
> ...



Sehr schön beschrieben! |good:

Je härter das Material, um so spröder und empfindlicher ist es...

Aber wenn man das beachtet sind die VHFs einfach geile Ruten, ich mache fast nur Handlandung, dabei noch keine Probleme!

CU SS


----------



## schroe (21. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Nicht das hier ein falscher Eindruck entsteht, 
die VHF, zumindest die die ich in den Händen gehalten und gefischt habe, sollte man und darf man behandeln wie jede andere  Kohlefaserrute Rute auch. 
Das was Rainer beschreibt, sind die üblichen Kardinalfehler, die jede Kohlerute in die Knie zwängen. Nichts VHF typisches.

Unterwickelte Ringe sind natürlich nicht erforderlich (solange es sich um eine "einfache" Spinnrute handelt). Ein fester Ringsitz ist natürlich bei jeder Rute erforderlich, dafür sorgt Mad aber auch (dämlich, wenn man seine Ringe nur mit Klebeband fixiert, sich dann im Gebrauch wundert, das der Blank im Ringstegbereich bricht, weil man die Scher- und Druckwirkung der kleinen, spitzen Ringfüßchen, unter Belastung auf den Blank nicht berücksichtigt hat. Solls geben, sowas|wavey

Schlecht ist es ebenfalls, eine Biegebelastung gegen Limit am Rohblank zu versuchen. Das mögen Steckhülsen allgemein nicht gerne.|wavey:

Abpuffernde Vorfächer sind ebensonwenig erforderlich, jedenfalls nicht um die Rute zu schonen (absoluter Humbug).

Jemand, der beim herkömmlichen Spinnfischen den öfter zitierten "Hebekran" als entscheidenden Bestandteil einer guten Zusammenstellung erwartet, ist allgemein mit Kohleruten schlecht bedient. 
Über "Schlagfestigkeit" womöglich auf Kanten und Spitzen, braucht es auch bei einer VHF keiner Diskussion. Derartiges gilt es einfach immer zu verhindern. 
Davon nimmt sich die VHF nicht aus.

Die VHFs halten alles aus, was eine Rute aushalten können muß und auf jeden Fall das, wofür sie gemäß Klassifizierung gebaut worden sind (Vorraussetzung ist natürlich immer ein ordentlicher und den Erfordernissen angemessener Aufbau (z.B. Ringfüße entschärfen/entgraten, wenn erforderlich).

Ich durfte schon beobachten, wie jemand sein Stahlarbeitsboot mit einer VHF 30 gegen nicht geringe Strömung in Richtung Hänger gezogen hat. 
Meine 45iger lag mehr als einmal zwischen Buhnensteinen, einmal ist sie sogar regelrecht "draufgeknallt". Wenn sie an der Schmarre irgendwann mal bricht, weiß ich warum. 
Meine 75iger plagte sich schon unzählige Male mit festsitzenden Ködern an 100% Geflecht herum. Fische, davon ein paar Ü100 haben beide sorglos "in den Griff" bekommen und werden es weiterhin können.
Zudem gibt es unzählge begeisterte Berichte, davon viele bebildert, in denen durchaus Ausnahmefische mit diesen Ruten gefangen worden sind. Im Süßwasser, wie im Salzwasser, vom Boot, vom Ufer, mit Geflochtener, mit vorgeschaltetem HM,......

Gegen evtl. Materialfehler wird auch Harrison vermutlich nicht 100%ig gefeit sein. 
Der faire Sportsfreund ist gefragt. Er selber wird i.d.R. wissen, ob die Rute "unüblichen" Belastungen ausgesetzt worden ist und es sich eingestehen, oder ob ein Materialfehler vorgelegen haben muß, evtl. ein Transportschaden ursächlich sein könnte.

@Freelander,
wenngleich ich pers. zum Mefo-Fischen nicht zur VHF greifen würde, Zweifel an der Festigkeit brauchst du keine zu haben. Ein steiler Rutenwinkel ist kein Problem. Die Spitze im engen Radius, auf wenigen cm Länge herumzubiegen (Feederrute), verkraftet sie vermutlich weniger. Das verhindert aber schon die Blankaktion. Wenn man es trotzdem probiert, dann mag es wohl knallen. Da gehört dann aber Mutwilligkeit dazu.


----------



## duck_68 (21. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@schroe

super geschriebene Stellungnahme, wie man(n)/frau seine Ruten nicht behandeln sollte |good: Ich denke, dass 99% aller Rutenbrüche auf falsche Handhabung, bzw. auf vorangegangene Beschädigungen des Blanks zurückzuführen sind - einfach so aus heiterem Himmel ist mir auch noch keine Rute abgebrochen - wenn Bruch, dann habe ich mir an die eigene Nase gefasst|uhoh:


----------



## maesox (21. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@schroe

Die VHFs halten alles aus, was eine Rute aushalten können muß und auf jeden Fall das, wofür sie gemäß Klassifizierung gebaut worden sind (Vorraussetzung ist natürlich immer ein ordentlicher und den Erfordernissen angemessener Aufbau (z.B. Ringfüße entschärfen/entgraten, wenn erforderlich).



...........Na dann bin ich mal gespannt,was bei mir am ende meiner Geschichte rauskommt,wenn ich dieses so höre!!


----------



## Margaux (21. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Man sollte halt nicht vergessen, daß dieses Spitzen-Sportgerät seine Limits hat. (s.o)
> Man bekommt keine superleichte derart schnelle reaktionsfreudige Rute zustande, wenn das Material noch elend viel Reserve hätte, das geht nicht. Will man also so eine Sportgerät-Rute haben, dann muß man auch entsprechend sich drauf einstellen und mit umgehen. Alles andere paßt nicht zueinander, das schrieb ich oben schon.


 
Das kann ich nur unterstreichen. Wer eine superleichte, schnelle Rute wünscht, muß mit ihr entsprechend sorgfältig umgehen. Das gilt aber für alle hochmodulierten Ruten, nicht nur für die VHF. 

Darum - und das hatte ich ja in diesem Thread auch schon des öfteren geschrieben - verwende ich beim "robusteren" Boots- und Meeresangeln gerne die Harrison VT. Angel ich vom Ufer oder bin ich alleine im Kleinboot unterwegs, setze ich gerne VHF ein. Das "VHF-Gefühl" ist halt superklasse.


----------



## rainer1962 (21. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

es ist nun mal so, dass sehr viele von einer hochmodulierte Rute aus Kohle, die dann auch noch ein kleinwenig mehr Geld gekostet hat, einfach zuviel erwarten (egal ob VHF oder sonstige) die muss dann unkaputtbar sein. Liegt aber in der regel an den falschen beratern die eine solche Rute verkaufen, die haben meist nicht die Ahnung um das dem Angler/Kunden dementsprechend zu vermitteln. Der Angler kauft sich so ein teil und meint er hat ne Eisenstange was das brechen angeht. Weit gefehlt!!!!! Die meisten Brüche die ich am Wasser erlebte stammen von unsachgemässer behandlung und falschem Verhalten. Ich selbst hab mich mal mit meiner 45er voll auf de Fresse gelegt. Da hatte ich sie gerade mal 1 Monat, bin auf den Steinen ausgerutscht und habe mich mit der Rute abgefangen, die Rute war nicht montiert, aber das handteil klatschte mit dem Kork auf einen Stein und die Steckverbindung auch einen anderen dazwischen lag sie nirgends auf, mein Gewicht und die Kraft des Sturzes ging also VOLL auf die Rute, ich dachte schon oweia, tausende Splitter, weit gefehlt sie werkelt immer noch und hat mir schon den ein oder anderen Fisch problemlos an Land gebracht.


----------



## maesox (21. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Rainer,dann wußtest zumindest warum Deine Rute brach!!!

Das kann ich nicht behaupten!!!#c


----------



## Freelander (21. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo!
@ schroe 
sehr schöne erklärung,aber sag mal warum würdest du keine vhf zum mefo fischen nehmen?
welche von den  harrison würdest du empfehlen.ich bin da noch ein wenig neu in der harrison materie.ich habe mir letztens eine gebrauchte vhf 120 die von mad gebaut wurde gekauft und benutze die zum pilken vom kleinboot aus und bin davon absolut begeistert deshalb will ich demnächst eine harrison auch zum mefo fischen haben.


----------



## Margaux (21. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Freelander schrieb:


> ... zum mefo fischen...
> welche von den harrison würdest du empfehlen


 
Hallo Freelander,
meinen Tip diesbezüglich hast Du ja bereits vor ein paar Wochen per PN bekommen .
Wenn Du die VHF -120g. zum Pilken einsetzt, wird Dir die VHF 5-30g. in 3,20m zum MeFo-Fischen bestimmt gefallen. Solltest Du es weicher mögen, schaue Dir alternativ die Tusk Spin und die Interceptor in 3,05m an.


----------



## Freelander (21. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi,Margaux!

Wieviel weicher sind denn die Intercepter und die Tusk Spin?
Einen Schwabbelstock möchte ich auch nicht haben.
Ich denke der erste gedanke ist immer der richtige,aber trotzdem je mehr infos ich bekommen kann umso besser.|wavey:


----------



## schroe (21. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Freelander,
wie gesagt, ich persönlich.



> Solltest Du es weicher mögen, schaue Dir alternativ die Tusk Spin und die Interceptor in 3,05m an.



Wäre, wenn ich noch "aktiv", min. vier Mal im Jahr an die dänische "Mefoküste" pilgern würde, auch meine Wahl.
Ich bin beim Mefofischen immer auf der weicheren Seite gewesen.

Die VHFs sind für mich reine Gummiruten, obwohl sie auch andere Methoden beherrschen. 
Die 3m+ Modelle der VHFs hatte ich aber noch nicht in den Händen.

Eine VHF mit X Metern Mono als Vorfachpuffer um die typische Aktion zu "entschärfen", ist als würde man einer Kuh die Hörner absägen und einen Sattel aufgurten, damit sie sich wie ein Pferd reitet. 
Klar kann man auf Kühen reiten, wirklich gut sind sie aber in der Disziplin der Milchproduktion.:q
Meine Meinung.


----------



## don_king (21. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> es ist nun mal so, dass sehr viele von einer hochmodulierte Rute aus Kohle, die dann auch noch ein kleinwenig mehr Geld gekostet hat, einfach zuviel erwarten (egal ob VHF oder sonstige) die muss dann unkaputtbar sein. Liegt aber in der regel an den falschen beratern die eine solche Rute verkaufen



Oder an Videos in denen mit nem Mercedes über die Rute gefahren wird...  |uhoh:


----------



## Margaux (21. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> Ich bin beim Mefofischen immer auf der weicheren Seite gewesen.
> ...
> Die 3m+ Modelle der VHFs hatte ich aber noch nicht in den Händen.


 
@schroe
Wenn wir uns mal treffen , gebe ich Dir die VHF -30g. in 3,20m gerne mal zum Fischen. Ich denke, Du wirst von der für eine VHF sensiblen Spitze der Rute überrascht sein. #6

Aber es stimmt, eine VHF ist zu allererst eine GuFi-Rute und es ist eine reine Gefühlssache, ob man auch andere Spinnköder damit benutzen will oder nicht. Insofern bin ich "parteiisch" :q, denn ich bin ja bekennender, nennen wir es, "VHF-Allround-Anwender".


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Freelander schrieb:


> Ich denke der erste gedanke ist immer der richtige,aber trotzdem je mehr infos ich bekommen kann umso besser.|wavey:


 
Ich kann dir ein paar Infos geben, da ich mich vor kurzem, damit recht intensiv beschäftigt habe.

Die Interceptor ist sehr weich. Sie ist eigentlich ein Barbelblank, d.h. ein Friedfischblank und soll (nicht meine überprüfte Meinung) beim Werfen Schwächen zeigen, da es ihr an Rückrat mangelt.

Die VHF ist eine Gufi-Rute. Schnell, bretthart und in ihrem WG-Spektrum ein Weitenjäger. (Sollte ich was Falsches sagen bitte ich um Korrektur!)

Wurfweite ist ein beim Mefofischen oft überschätzter Faktor. Hart sollte die Rute zum Mefofischen auf keinen Fall sein und Schnelligkeit spielt keine erhebliche Rolle.

Zu der Tusk kann ich nichts sagen.

Es gibt einige interessante Rainshadow-Blanks. Die Gewichte zwischen 12 und 22g gut werfen und dabei allerdings etwas softer sein sollen als die VHFs die mit diesen Wurfgewichten auch leicht unterfordert sein soll.

Uli


----------



## Pikepauly (21. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Schroe
Wie immer ist das aber auch Geschmackssache.
Ich finde die Kombi straffe Rute mit weicher (monofiler) Schnur zum Mefofischen top.
Andersrum, also weichere Rute mit Geflochtener Schnur hab ich wieder aufgegeben.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## bolli (21. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> es ist nun mal so, dass sehr viele .... einfach zuviel erwarten (egal ob VHF oder sonstige) die muss dann unkaputtbar sein. .... Der Angler kauft sich so ein teil und meint er hat ne Eisenstange was das brechen angeht. Weit gefehlt!!!!! Die meisten Brüche die ich am Wasser erlebte stammen von unsachgemässer behandlung und falschem Verhalten.....





			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, dass 99% aller Rutenbrüche auf falsche Handhabung, bzw. auf vorangegangene Beschädigungen des Blanks zurückzuführen sind -



Ich denke, dass diese Erklärungen zu kurz greifen und auch sehr einseitig sind. 

Die meisten Angler die ich kenne, gehen mit Gerät, was sie um € 300 gekostet hat, 
sehr sorgsam um und behandeln es eben nicht wie eine Eisenstange. 
Beim Mitlesen bekommt man den Eindruck, dass aussergewöhnlich viele VHF 
in gleichem Muster brechen. Handhabung hin und her, es handelt sich um einen GEBRAUCHSGEGENSTAND, 
dessen Aufgabe es ist, ein bestimmtes
Spektrum von Angesituationen zu meistern und auch normale
Gebrauchsspuren hinzunehmen. 
In diesem Thread habe ich das Gefühl -etwas übetrieben- dass, wenn der Flügelschlag 
eines Schmetterlings zum Bruch führt, 
sofort nicht bestimmungsgemäße Handhabung unterstellt wird. 

Ich sehe es dann so, dass der Blank -wieder etwas übertrieben-
eine Fehlkonstruktion ist. Denn zumindest normalem Gebrauch
muss sie gewachsen sein. Die Rute ständig in Watte zu packen und 
bloss nichts mit ihr berühren ist etwas für Fetischisten und nichts 
für Angler die auch Fisch fangen wollen.
Einem High-End-Gerät entsprich sie dann zumindest nicht.

Meine Meinung, nur mal so als Gegenpol. |rolleyes


----------



## schroe (21. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Margaux,
bin ich schon gespannt drauf,....nicht nur wegen der 3m VHF.#h
Müßte ich mir *den* Allrounder aussuchen, wär es wohl eine VT.

@Pikepauly,
ja, auf jeden Fall. Der pers. Geschmack entscheidet, man muß selber Freude dran haben, dann passts.
Ist nur etwas widersprüchlich eine VHF zu wählen, weil sie so herrlich direkt ist, jeden Zupfer am "herabfallenden" Gummifisch sofort an den Angler leitet, dann aber einen fetten "Puffer" einbaut. 
Man nimmt der Rute genau den Vorsprung, der sie von anderen abhebt.
Wenn die Fragestellung an eine bestimmte Disziplin gerichtet ist, orientiert sich meine Antwort nach eigenem, pers. Verständnis und Erfahrungs"schatz" in der Aufgabe.
Das ist 100% subjektiv, ich weiß.|supergri 

Ich bin absoluter Fan von monofilen Schnüren, ganz besonders für Blinker, Spinner, Wobbler. Das sind die Köder, die ich an der Küste eingesetzt habe und wieder einsetzen werde (wenn ich wieder Zeit dafür finde).
Weicher als VHF bedeutet ja nicht "wabbelig", auch nicht unsensibel.
Der Tusk-Blank z.B., hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Den habe ich allerdings nur in 240cm probieren können. Zu kurz für die Küste (als Standardrute), die Performance fand ich aber genial.


----------



## schroe (21. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Ich sehe es dann so, dass der Blank -wieder etwas übertrieben-
> eine Fehlkonstruktion ist. Denn zumindest normalem Gebrauch
> muss sie gewachsen sein. Die Rute ständig in Watte zu packen und
> bloss nichts mit ihr berühren ist etwas für Fetischisten und nichts
> ...



Welche Erfahrung nährt deine "Übertreibung"?
Als Eigner und Nutzer der Ruten, habe ich die meine wiedergegeben. Kein Bruch, alltagstauglich, nicht empfindlicher als andere.
Welche Zahlen (defektfreie Ruten) stellst du welcher Zahl (gebrochene Ruten) gegenüber, um zur Erkenntnis zu gelangen, es handele sich um eine Fehlkonstruktion?
Jetzt du.


----------



## rainer1962 (21. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> Rainer,dann wußtest zumindest warum Deine Rute brach!!!
> 
> Das kann ich nicht behaupten!!!#c


 

ahäm...die ist ja gar net gebrochen#6

und somit 
@ bolli
hält sie auch einem nicht sachgemässen gebrauch Stand oder ????(was mich im konkreten Fall aber wirklich gewundert hat)
hättest mein post erst richtig lesen sollen:


> es ist nun mal so, dass sehr viele von einer hochmodulierte Rute aus Kohle, die dann auch noch ein kleinwenig mehr Geld gekostet hat, einfach zuviel erwarten (egal ob VHF oder sonstige) die muss dann unkaputtbar sein. Liegt aber in der regel an den falschen beratern die eine solche Rute verkaufen, die haben meist nicht die Ahnung um das dem Angler/Kunden dementsprechend zu vermitteln. Der Angler kauft sich so ein teil und meint er hat ne Eisenstange was das brechen angeht. Weit gefehlt!!!!! Die meisten Brüche die ich am Wasser erlebte stammen von unsachgemässer behandlung und falschem Verhalten. Ich selbst hab mich mal mit meiner 45er voll auf de Fresse gelegt. Da hatte ich sie gerade mal 1 Monat, bin auf den Steinen ausgerutscht und habe mich mit der Rute abgefangen, die Rute war nicht montiert, aber das handteil klatschte mit dem Kork auf einen Stein und die Steckverbindung auch einen anderen dazwischen lag sie nirgends auf, mein Gewicht und die Kraft des Sturzes ging also VOLL auf die Rute, ich dachte schon oweia, tausende Splitter, weit gefehlt sie werkelt immer noch und hat mir schon den ein oder anderen Fisch problemlos an Land gebracht.


also ich wiederhole nochmal....
der Gebrauch hat nichts mit in Watte packen oder ähnlichem zu tun, sie verträgt da schon mehr als ein Schmetterlingschlag und das muss sie auch. Lletztendlich, da gebe ich dir recht, wird so ein Teil für die Praxis sprich zum fischen konzipiert. Es ist nur so dass viele Angler (auch diejenigen die sich Ruten für üer 300€ zulegen) leider immer wieder Fehler beim Drillen machen. Der Fisch wird nicht ausgedrillt, es geht absolut hektisch zur Sache, die Rute wird bei der Landung nicht nur senkrecht nach oben gehalten sondern wenn möglich zeigt die Spitze noch hinter den Kopf und das verträgt nun mal KEINE Kohlerute, da sie gestaucht wird und nicht mehr arbeiten kann. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger wollte ich damit sagen. ferner ist ne Rute aus Kohle wesentlich empfindlicher als eine z.b. Glasfaserrute. Dies hat aber in keinsterweise was mit Harrison und VHf zu tun sondern betrifft ALLE Marken. Selbst eine sogenannte unkaputtbare hats mir zerlegt beim Anhieb, es war ne Sportex *Kev* Pike,(also keine so hochmodulierte Kohle) nur mal so am Rande erwähnt. Auch die gelben Ashuras haben so ihre Probleme und beide Ruten kosten ja nun nicht gerade wenig (Ashura ca 350€) was es bei den beiden war weiß ich bis heute nicht (Ashura ist die Spitze gebrochen direkt nach dem Ring), Bei der Sportex habe ich ein neues handteil bekommen, da die Rute an der verbindung gefetzt ist. Das neue Handteil wiederum löst sich mittlerweile in Einzelteile auf (Kork) ohne dass ich die wirklich viel fische. (glaube 4 oder 5 mal beim schleppen eingesetzt). ich denke bei beiden Ruten war es KEIN Handhabungsfehler. Nur mal so als gegenbeispiel.
Es soll eigentlich nur dargestellt werden dass bei richtiger handhabeung sowas nicht vorkommen kann, natürlich kann auch mal eine Serie bei der produktion nen Macken abhaben, das schliesse ich ja nicht aus, ist ja überall so, wenns denn ein Materialfehler ist, wirds von den Firmen ersetzt, so einfach ist das.


----------



## Bernhard* (21. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@bolli:

Mir ist das egal wer jetzt recht hat. Finde es aber nett, dass auch mal ne andere (wenn auch ggf. übertriebene) Meinung hier auftaucht ... hab übrigens auch ne VHF...meine "lebt" noch


----------



## duck_68 (21. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



bolli schrieb:


> ........
> 
> Beim Mitlesen bekommt man den Eindruck, dass aussergewöhnlich viele VHF
> in gleichem Muster brechen. Handhabung hin und her, es handelt sich um einen GEBRAUCHSGEGENSTAND, dessen Aufgabe es ist, ein bestimmtes
> ...




Definiere mal zuerst, was für Dich "normaler Gebrauch" ist. 


Wenn dazu gehört, die Rute auf Steinpackungen fallen zu lassen oder dass ein Anhieb gegen Äste knallt, oder das die Rute bei 55°C montiert im geschlossenen Auto liegt, dann kann man nur sagen, dass dies weder ein billiger noch ein teurer Blank ohne Schaden zu nehmen länger mitmacht.

Im normalen Gebrauch ist mir auch noch keine Rute gebrochen

Martin


----------



## bolli (21. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> Welche Erfahrung nährt deine "Übertreibung"?
> Als Eigner und Nutzer der Ruten, habe ich die meine wiedergegeben. Kein Bruch, alltagstauglich, nicht empfindlicher als andere.
> Welche Zahlen (defektfreie Ruten) stellst du welcher Zahl (gebrochene Ruten) gegenüber, um zur Erkenntnis zu gelangen, es handele sich um eine Fehlkonstruktion?
> Jetzt du.


Schroe, ich habe keine Zahlen. Ich haben von einem persönlichen Eindruck geschrieben. 
Dieser nährt sich aus Beiträgen in diesem Thread, Höhrensagen
ausserhalb des Boards und meiner eigenen Erfahrung. |supergri
Zu letzterer bzw. Deiner ersten Frage: Ich gehöre zu denen, die
eben nicht wissen, warum ihre Rute gebrochen ist. 

Ich will jetzt auch keine ellenlange Diskussion. Nur ist meine Meinung, dass Spinnfischen 
das Gerät überdurchschnittlich belastet und das bei normalem Gebrauch wie. z. B. Ablegen 
der auf dem Bootsrand etc. keine Materialübermüdung bzw. Überlastung auftreten darf. 
Passiert das doch gehäuft, so scheint das Gerät für den Einsatzfall Spinnrute 
nicht geeignet zu sein. 
Inwieweit das jetzt auf die VHF zutrifft, kann und will ich gar nicht abschließend bewerten. 
Meine VHF setzte ich nicht so oft ein, aber sie hält jetzt zumindest seit 14 Monaten....

P.S.
Ich bin mir sicher zu wissen und zu praktizieren, wie man richtig drillt und landet  ;-)


----------



## bolli (21. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Definiere mal zuerst, was für Dich "normaler Gebrauch" ist.
> 
> 
> Wenn dazu gehört, die Rute auf Steinpackungen fallen zu lassen oder dass ein Anhieb gegen Äste knallt, oder das die Rute bei 55°C montiert im geschlossenen Auto liegt, dann kann man nur sagen, dass dies weder ein billiger noch ein teurer Blank ohne Schaden zu nehmen länger mitmacht.
> ...



Ich bilde mir ein, mein Tackle sehr pfleglich zu behandeln. 
So grinst man z. B. gerne, wenn ich grundsätzlich mit der 
gepolsterten Rutentasche am Ufer auftauche....

Abgesehen von dem Bruch einer Telerute beim Hängerlösen vor 
ca. 25 Jahren war die VHF auch meine erster Rutenbruch im Gebrauch.


----------



## jd. (21. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hy Bolli,

Netter Fisch den Du in der Hand hältst... So nun zum Thema. 

Ich denke die Blanks werden immer leichter, dadurch auch immer dünner und anfälliger...
Auch wird immer weniger Harz um die Carbonmatten zu verbinden verwendet, das alles trägt nicht unbedingt zur Haltbarkeit der Ruten bei.
Aber eine Spinnrute, besonders am Rhein sollte schon etwas mehr aushalten. Eine Rute egal welcher Hersteller ist eigentlich ein Werkzeug und wenn ich diese in Watte packen muss dann ist es sicher nicht die richtige...

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## Freelander (21. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Margaux

Ich fische nur mit geflochtener Schnur,was meinst Du hat die VHF 3,20m genug Spitzenaktion so das die Fische nicht ausschlitzen?
Denn wenn die VT weicher ist denke ich wäre diese Kombi mit Geflecht vielleicht besser zu fischen,als eine stramme Rute mit gefochtene Schnur.


----------



## NorbertF (21. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Also ich gehe nicht sehr pfleglich mit meinen Angelsachen um, eher die rauere Gangart.
Das Beispiel mit dem Ziehen des Bootes über die Rute zur Hängerstelle kommt mir beispielsweise sehr bekannt vor  Auch lass ich sie "schnappen" beim Hängerlösen, oder ich zieh mal bis an die Belastbarkeitsgrenze. Macht meine 30er VHF alles mit. Aber kein Metallboot und keine Strömung. Die Rute hält wirklich ne Menge aus. Einen Kratzer im Lack beim Ablegen beim Fischlanden hab ich ihr auch schon verpasst. Wenn sie da bricht bin ich dann eben selber schuld. Im Normalgebrauch bricht sie sicher nicht, zumindest meine nicht. Sonst wär sie längst hin.
Die Blechpeitsche scheint allerdings noch einiges stabiler zu sein, ich glaub das schafft man gar nicht an der so zu zerren dass man ein ungutes Gefühl hat. Das Ding bleibt immer geschmeidig  Mit meinem Subaru drüberfahren tu ich trotzdem nicht


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Freelander
Die Rute ist die geilste Forellenrute, die man sich überhaupt nicht vorstellen kann. :m
Mit all den bisher beschriebenen Limits und Vorsichtsmaßnahmen. |rolleyes
Es macht einfach mehr Spaß, man spürt mehr. :k

Und ich bleibe dabei, auch wenn schroe immer alles aufs Gummi appliziert , mit ein Stück Mono etc. und einer kleinen Dehnung hast Du auch keine Probleme mit Abkömmlingen im Nahkampf, es geht hier schließlich um quirlige Forellen - meine ich jedenfalls - und damit kenne ich mich an genau der VHF ganz gut aus. Eine 3m 45er VHF ist mit Mono pur auch gut auf Forellen einsetzbar, mit Geflecht pur eine Katastrophe.
Die 30er kann man auch sehr gut mit harter Mono wie Stroft GTM an der Rute fischen, noch taktiler ist aber die sowieso empfehlenswerte Combo Geflecht+langes unsichtbares abriebsfestes und ein Stück definiert pufferndes Monofil. Kommt immer noch genug harter "Tock" an, und der lange Rutenhebel überträgt jeden Zupfer eben grandios.

Und zu den Rutenlimits nochmal: Mad sagt auch nicht, daß das eine Universalgebrauchsrute für alle Fälle ist. #d
Wir hatten mal den Vergleich mit dem tiefergelegten Rennferrari. Das paßt im Vergleich zum gut motorisierten TDI-Einkaufsgolf (Balzer,Shimano und Co), der kann auch besser Bahnübergänge und Feldwege ab. Nen dicker RangeRover oder Mercedes G kann noch mehr ab, etwa wie einer der guten KevSpins. 
Über Temp 250 auf der Rennbahn scheiden sich aber die Geister. 

Und so ist es mit der VHF auch: Ich hatte im direkt nachfolgenden Vergleich zu VHF mal eine Shim. Aspire AX 3m 20-50g in der Hand, selbst im Vergleich zu der DT-LR MeFo Rute ein weicher Stock und noch mit dem VHF-Gefühl in der Hand einfach nur weich. Das ist eben eine ganz andere Auslegung bei der VHF, die sich jemand ohne eigenes Probieren auch nicht vorstellen kann, und ich möchte das nicht missen. :l
Die lange 3,20m Rute ist nochmal wieder ein ganz eigener Schnack, die ist feinfühlig und trotzdem VHF, muß man genauso erst probieren. Sie ist ganz einfach äquivalent im Handling und Fischhalten zu einer Kev3, kann aber noch mehr. Ich fische je nach Aufgabe und Situation eine andere Rute hat Margaux auch schon gesagt: Zum Rutenkreuzen im Boot ist die VHF die falsche. Wenn es über Stock und Stein geht, machen andere Ruten eine bessere und sichere Figur. Zum Schleppen im Boot nehme ich auch sicher keine VHF.
Geht es dagegen ums eigentliche Angeln, also Köderwerfen und Fisch haken usw., dann ist die VHF top. Für mich sind das verschiedene Werkzeuge, die ich je nach Situation einsetze. Mit einem schnellen Elektrohobel gehe ich auch nicht an die Betonplatten, und eine Hilti mach tsich bescheiden beim Durchbohren eines Holzbalken.

Und nochwas: Der Blank wurde von Harrison schon verändert bzw. nachgebessert.
Mein gebrochener 10'6" 5-30 in der Spitze gleich hinter der Steckung durch einen kleinen weißen Ritzer beim Ringausrichten |rolleyes war ein Serie 1 Blank, wie auch immer der genau hieß. Dazu reichte eine 0,18mm starke Mono derart wie Stroft GTM, denkt man auch nicht, geht aber auch mit wenigen kg, wenn der Blank geschwächt wurde. 
Ich weiß wenigstens woran es lag, der kleine fiese Knirscher  ist mir nach langem sinnieren wieder eingefallen, passend zu dem weißen Anritzer.  

Ringe ausrichten auf der unteren Hälfte des Spitzenteils sollte man gerade bei 2-Bein Ringen auch vermeiden, abmachen, geradebiegen und neubinden wäre da besser.

Der danach von mad gekaufte Reserveblank ein M2Q (oder wie es genau heißen soll), schlechte Handschrift :q, und der ist schwerer in dem Spitzenteil, hatte ich nachgewogen, sprich mehr Material. Es ist also ganz sicher nicht so, daß die Entwicklung dabei stehen bleibt, die dürfte sogar immer einen Schritt weiter sein. Wissen mad und evtl. Rainer genauer. #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Die Blechpeitsche scheint allerdings noch einiges stabiler zu sein, ich glaub das schafft man gar nicht an der so zu zerren dass man ein ungutes Gefühl hat. Das Ding bleibt immer geschmeidig  Mit meinem Subaru drüberfahren tu ich trotzdem nicht


Der Blank hat ja auch einmal schon richtig viel dicken Schutzlack außen drum, und dann ist da gerade in der Mitte noch richtig viel Material, was so einige 10 Gramm an Gewicht bringt. Erst der 150er Blank wirkt so derbe oder noch etwas mehr als der BP Blank.


----------



## Freelander (21. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@AngelDet

Also danke nochmal für deine ausführliche Erklärung.Wie auch MAD und Margaux mir schon zur VHF geraten haben werde ich in meiner Wahl immer mehr bestätigt.
Dann werde ich wohl demnächst mal mit MAD telefonieren müssen|supergri.Ich hoffe nur die Wartezeit wird erträglich.Er hat mir bei meiner ersten Mail schon 6-8 Wochen vorausgesagt.:c

Aber ich glaube dieses Schicksal teile ich dann wohl mit mehreren von Euch.


----------



## mad (21. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus,

komm zur zeit nur zum lesen aber einiges ist schon richtig beantwortet worden.
kurz dazu,
wenn eine vhf nur noch brechen würde dann hätte ich schon lange damit aufgehört ruten zu bauen. wenn man einiges beachtet wie schon rainer, schroe, Margaux und det geschrieben haben gibts keine probleme.
ich selber wenn ich mal zu fischen überhaupt noch kömme:c,
immer an die grenzen von der rute. haben paar boarder schon sicher bei mir gesehen.

und weil schon mal beim schreiben bin,

*SORRY an alle die schon bisschen länger warten.*
bin leider aus verschiedenen gründen in rückstand, und noch dazu fahre ich am samstag mit familie in den urlaub für 2 wochen.

werde aber danach alles wieder aufholen und mit sicherheit tag und nacht bauen.keine angst werde meine bauweise sicher nicht ändern.

gruß robert


----------



## Freelander (21. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Viel Spass im Urlaub!
Ich kontakte Dich dann mal in 2-3 Wochen.


----------



## duck_68 (21. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Freelander schrieb:


> @AngelDet
> 
> ........
> 
> ...




Robert wird jetzt erstmal in den verdienten Urlaub gehen - und dann MEINE VHF machen#6#6#6

Nee Spass bei Seite|bla:, reelle Wartezeit ist wohl momentan 6 - 8 Wochen - aber das erhöht nur die Vorfreude:vik:


Uuups, da war Robert schneller:m:m


Martin#h


----------



## ivo (21. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Naja leg nochmal die gleiche Zeit drauf dann kommste besser hin. 
Warte schon etwas länger aber MAD hat besserung Versprochen!:m

Gruß ivo




> Nee Spass bei Seite|bla:, reelle Wartezeit ist wohl momentan 6 - 8 Wochen - aber das erhöht nur die Vorfreude:vik:
> 
> 
> Uuups, da war Robert schneller:m:m
> ...


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Freelander schrieb:


> @Margaux
> 
> Ich fische nur mit geflochtener Schnur,was meinst Du hat die VHF 3,20m genug Spitzenaktion so das die Fische nicht ausschlitzen?
> Denn wenn die VT weicher ist denke ich wäre diese Kombi mit Geflecht vielleicht besser zu fischen,als eine stramme Rute mit gefochtene Schnur.


 
Ich gebe dir nur noch den Tipp, diese Frage mal in den Mefo-Bereich zu stellen. 

Kombi Geflecht - Rute!

Ich bin sehr gespannt, ob du dort andere Antworten bekommst als im Harrison-Fanclub.

Uli


----------



## NorbertF (21. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich hab mit meiner VHF 5-30 in 2,7 Meter keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht beim Forellenfischen im See (keine Mefos). Bestimmt 2/3 gehen im Drill verloren. Viel zu hart.
Aber zum Gummifischen auf Zander erste Sahne


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ich hab mit meiner VHF 5-30 in 2,7 Meter keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht beim Forellenfischen im See (keine Mefos). Bestimmt 2/3 gehen im Drill verloren. Viel zu hart.


Mit Geflecht pur, gemischt oder pur Mono?
Der 2,70m Blank ist ja auch um einiges härter als der 3,20m , die Spitzenteile sind sogar gleich schwer. Dabei ist das eine Teil 25cm länger und das Material anders verteilt.


----------



## NorbertF (22. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Geflecht mit 2 Meter Fluo Vorfach.


----------



## Bernhard* (22. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> ...
> Die Blechpeitsche scheint allerdings noch einiges stabiler zu sein, ich glaub das schafft man gar nicht an der so zu zerren dass man ein ungutes Gefühl hat. Das Ding bleibt immer geschmeidig  Mit meinem Subaru drüberfahren tu ich trotzdem nicht



Bin paar mal beim Durchqueeren von Wäldern mit der Rutenspitze der BP gegen nen Baum - dabei hat sich dann nur der Kleber vom Ring gelöst, die BP ist noch ok #6

p.s. BP und Subaru passen übrigens sehr gut zusammen :m


----------



## Margaux (22. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ich hab mit meiner VHF 5-30 in 2,7 Meter keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht beim Forellenfischen im See (keine Mefos). Bestimmt 2/3 gehen im Drill verloren. Viel zu hart.
> Aber zum Gummifischen auf Zander erste Sahne


 
@Norbert
Der 3,20m Blank verhält sich in der Spitze völlig anders - viel sensibler - als die kürzeren Versionen (ich habe ja "nur" den Vergleich zur 2,30m). Wenn man die Rute in die Hand bekommt, würde man zunächst gar keine VHF vermuten. Das merkt man dann erst so richtig beim Werfen und natürlich beim Drill :k. 

Ich verwende beim (Meer-)Forellen-Angeln entweder 25er Stroft pur oder Geflochtene mit ca. 1,5m FC-Vorfach. 

@Freelander
Wenn Dir unsicher bist - was aufgrund der verschiedenen Meinungen durchaus verständlich ist - würde ich mir die verschiedenen Blanks mal anschauen. Zumindest der Vergleich VHF 30g in 3,20m zur Tusk Spin in 3,05m scheint für Dich ja interessant zu sein. Wobei Du ganz im Norden wohnst, so daß für Dich ein Besuch bei Mad natürlich ein sehr weiter Weg ist. 

@Robert
Schönen Urlaub und gute Erholung #6


----------



## J-son (22. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



ivo schrieb:


> Naja leg nochmal die gleiche Zeit drauf dann kommste besser hin.



Jo,

aber immer noch nicht ganz...:c
Bin ja gespannt ob meine 75er noch vor Mads Urlaub kommt...ich fahr nämlich 'ne Woche später in den Urlaub, und will währenddessen 2 Tage auf den Edersee...vielleicht beisst ja DAS Monster, dann hab' ich 'ne reelle Chance, meine 150er VHF als Harrison-Wettkampf-Trophäe zu schnappen.:g

In jeder Hinsicht voller Hoffnung:
J@Y


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Der 3,20m Blank verhält sich in der Spitze völlig anders - viel sensibler - als die kürzeren Versionen (ich habe ja "nur" den Vergleich zur 2,30m). Wenn man die Rute in die Hand bekommt, würde man zunächst gar keine VHF vermuten. Das merkt man dann erst so richtig beim Werfen und natürlich beim Drill :k.
> 
> Ich verwende beim (Meer-)Forellen-Angeln entweder 25er Stroft pur oder Geflochtene mit ca. 1,5m FC-Vorfach.


 

Nur mal eine Nachfrage, ich bin etwas verwirrt. Heißt das nun, dass die VHF 3,20 in 10-30g sich nicht zum gufieren eignet???

Uli


----------



## Margaux (22. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Nur mal eine Nachfrage, ich bin etwas verwirrt. Heißt das nun, dass die VHF 3,20 in 10-30g sich nicht zum gufieren eignet???
> 
> Uli


 
Selbstverständlich eignet sich die VHF *5*-30g in 3,20m zum Gufieren, denn weich ist die Rute trotz der sensiblen Spitze natürlich nicht. Wobei ich zum Gufieren 2,70m-Ruten einsetze, zur Zeit sogar die 2,30m VHF 5-30g . 

Wie schon geschrieben, würde ich raten, die Rute zu testen, ob sie einem für das MeFo-Angeln liegt oder nicht. Das kann nur jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Für mich *persönlich* ist das - vor allem in der Kombination mit Monofiler - überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## Bernhard* (22. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Es ist doch auch ganz legitim, dass man mit der 30er VHF und Geflecht auf Barsche gufiert - und die haben doch viel mehr ein "Papiermaul" also ne Forelle, oder?


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Es ist doch auch ganz legitim, dass man mit der 30er VHF und Geflecht auf Barsche *gufiert *- und die haben doch viel mehr ein "Papiermaul" also ne Forelle, oder?


 
Logisch, ist mir schon klar. Da ist ja eine harte Rute auch total sinnvoll.

Der Fragensteller sagt ganz klar, dass er nur mit Geflecht auf *Meerforelle* fischt.

Geflecht-Gufi-Rute und Meerforellenangeln ist für mich wirklich keine gute und seriöse Empfehlung. Ich verstehe ja alle die diese Ruten superklasse finden, aber manchmal ist das schlicht nicht wirklich fair.

Wenn Freelander nach einer Meforute fragt, die er mit *Geflochtener* angeln will, dann kann man ihm doch nicht ernsthaft eine VHF empfehlen. Ich habe ja schon oben gesagt, dass er die Frage an falscher Stelle gestellt hat, aber bleibt doch bitte mal seriös.

Das erinnert ein wenig an den RedArc-Hype. Alle Arcs, die ich bisher an der Küste gesehen habe, hatte eine ähnliche Laufruhe, wie mein Tdi beim Kaltstart. Das war auch keine gute Empfehlung...

Uli


----------



## NorbertF (22. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Es ist doch auch ganz legitim, dass man mit der 30er VHF und Geflecht auf Barsche gufiert - und die haben doch viel mehr ein "Papiermaul" also ne Forelle, oder?



Das Maul ist nicht das Problem sondern das Drillverhalten der Forellen, die schlagen ja Saltos und sind nur am Rumzucken. Die hebeln sich somit aus weil die Rute das nicht abfedert. Mit Ködern mit Drillingen gehts einigermassen, aber bei Einzelhaken gar keine Chance.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Logisch, ist mir schon klar. Da ist ja eine harte Rute auch total sinnvoll.


Die Rute ist eine "auch-GuFi" Rute, für kleines Zeugs, aber keine spezialisierte. Immerhin kann sie das gut, der Hecht der Klaus am 13/15er GuFi eine halbe Stunde neckte, wurde von der VHF im Zweiten Wurf mit einem großen Twister im Mittelwasser verhaftet. Ganz zarter Zupfer, der gut rüberkam, der Hecht war schlau und vorsichtig, der Zupfer von mir aber schneller! Dat geit, aber die kürzeren Schwestern sind die GuFi's.



> Wenn Freelander nach einer Meforute fragt, die mit Geflochtener angeln will, dann kann man ihm doch nicht ernsthaft eine VHF empfehlen. Ich habe ja schon oben gesagt, dass er die Frage an falscher Stelle gestellt hat, aber bleibt doch bitte mal seriös.


Im Ernst: Die VHF 10'6" 3,20m 5-30g (aber nur die!!!, nicht die kürzeren) ist wie die Sportex KevSpin-3 3053 3m 8-35g, voll vergleichbar und damit eindeutig MeFo-tauglich. Hat Klaus auch bestätigt. Augen zu und welche ist welche, erstmal schwierig?
Die Sportex ist letzlich eindeutig robuster, die VHF hat mehr Power beim Durchzug und Anschlag, kommt immer noch mehr und mehr als man so verwerten kann.
mad hat dies ja als MeFo-Rute entwickelt, und das hat geklappt.
Ich fische die auf Forellen eigentlich am liebsten mit dünner harter Mono (wie Stroft GTM 0,18mm) am Waldteich auf Distanzen bis 30m, das rockt dann richtig, vor allem kommen die Bisse im Gegensatz zu anderen Ruten immer noch richtig "elektrisch" an, und zweitens ist die Reaktions+Anhakfähigkeit superior! #6 Und feines Fischen ist das, die Forellen gehen beim Anschlag teilweise 2m senkrecht hoch, nützt ihnen aber fast nie.



> Das erinnert ein wenig an den RedArc-Hype. Alle Arcs, die ich bisher an der Küste gesehen habe, hatte eine ähnliche Laufruhe, wie mein Tdi beim Kaltstart. Das war auch keine gute Empfehlung...


Die Rollen wieder .. :q 
Das  ist zum Glück vorbei. Die neueste (Fliessfettölumlaufbad-) Schmierung bringt die min. on par mit den besten Shimanos, und vor allem das hält und wird viele Jahre so halten. :vik: 
Siehe andere "Schmierthreads"


----------



## Margaux (22. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wenn Freelander nach einer Meforute fragt, die mit Geflochtener angeln will, dann kann man ihm doch nicht ernsthaft eine VHF empfehlen. Ich habe ja schon oben gesagt, dass er die Frage an falscher Stelle gestellt hat, aber bleibt doch bitte mal seriös.
> Uli


 
@sundvogel
Ja, es gibt gewissermaßen einen Harrison-Hype - weil die Ruten halt wirklich sehr gut sind  - und das natürlich besonders hier im Harrison-Thread.

ABER ich habe ja offen und ehrlich (um seriös zu bleiben ) darauf hingewiesen, daß 

1. die (und nur die) VHF -30g. in 3,20m eine für eine VHF ungewöhnlich sensible Spitze hat, und
2. jeder vorher ausprobieren sollte, ob ihm die VHF 3,20 für das MeFo-Angeln liegt, und
3. sich Freelander alternativ die Tusk Spin (ist kein Harrison-Blank !!) anschauen sollte.
4. habe ich eindeutig darauf hingewiesen, daß mir *persönlich* die VHF in 3,20 für MeFo paßt, das aber nicht Allgemeingültig ist.


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich fische die auf Forellen eigentlich am liebsten mit *dünner harter Mono* am Waldteich auf Distanzen bis 30m, das rockt dann richtig, vor allem kommen die Bisse im Gegensatz zu anderen Ruten immer noch richtig "elektrisch" an, und zweitens ist die Reaktions+Anhakfähigkeit superior! #6


 

Wieso nicht mit Geflecht?


Auch die Kevspin 3053 ist eigentlich keine gute Meforute. (Ich bin trotzdem großer Fan von dem Teil) Sie hat allerdings eine recht weiche Aktion. Durch ihr Rückrat ist sie für mich erste Wahl, wenn größere Dorsche zu erwarten sind, die sich mit ner Mefospinne nur schlecht beherrschen lassen.

Wer einmal oder zweimal im Jahr an die Küste fährt, der soll doch aus seinem Bestand die geeigneteste Rute raussuchen, aber wer eine richtig spezialisierte Rute sucht, ist mit anderem Material wirklich besser bedient.

Wenn so eine 65er 4mal aus dem Wasser schießt, sich dreht und windet, bei der Landung um einen herum schießt, sich wälzt und mit dem Kopf schüttelt, dann ist man froh, wenn die Rute dass schnell und locker ausgleicht. Große Flüchter sind die Burschen selten, eher wilde Nahkämpfer.

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Volker: Bingo, 2.Leuts, ein Gedanke


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> @sundvogel
> Ja, es gibt gewissermaßen einen Harrison-Hype - weil die Ruten halt wirklich sehr gut sind  - und das natürlich besonders hier im Harrison-Thread.


 
Logisch! Das ist völlig unbestritten. 

Ich freu mich schon, wenn der erste fragt, ob die sie auch zum Schleienstippen eignet...

|supergri

Uli


----------



## Margaux (22. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Volker: Bingo, 2.Leuts, ein Gedanke


 
#6#6#6



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon, wenn der erste fragt, ob die sie auch zum Schleienstippen eignet...
> Uli


 
Da gibt es nur eine Antwort : |splat2:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Auch die Kevspin 3053 ist eigentlich keine gute Meforute. (Ich bin trotzdem großer Fan von dem Teil) Sie hat allerdings eine recht weiche Aktion. Durch ihr Rückrat ist sie für mich erste Wahl, wenn größere Dorsche zu erwarten sind, die sich mit ner Mefospinne nur schlecht beherrschen lassen.


Du sagst es. Die VHF wird härter ohne zu hart zu sein. Sie ist einerseits leichter, andererseits stärker. Schwer zu erklären. Eben erstmal wie Kev, aber doch anders.



> Wenn so eine 65er 4mal aus dem Wasser schießt, sich dreht und windet, bei der Landung um einen herum schießt, sich wälzt und mit dem Kopf schüttelt, dann ist man froh, wenn die Rute dass schnell und locker ausgleicht. Große Flüchter sind die Burschen selten, eher wilde Nahkämpfer.


Das ist es doch aber gerade: Man will die Forelle unter Zug und Kontrolle behalten (Hej, Du bist der Pwoerdriller! ). Eine weiche Rute kommt da meiner Meinung nach oft nicht hinterher, es wird ein wildes Gezappel und Geplatsche. Die VHF ist wie Luky Luke zu seinem Schatten: Viel schneller, auch die schnellste Bewegung kann kontrolliert umgesetzt werden, egal ob großer Seitenwechsel oder wie rasante Parieraktion, Fisch elegant in der Flucht oder im Sprung abfangen, was man will. Im Vegleich zu einer Sportex HM-Turbo-1 5-25g ist die VHF viel drillstärker und hält den Fisch weit besser. Ganz zuschweigen von der viel bessern Einschlagsstärke des Hakens. Ich konnte einige Forellen sogar an den Brustflossen gehakt landen.

Mono wegen unsichtbarer: Die Biester sind nach wenigen Angeltagen der Saison nach dem 1.04. so vorsichtig, daß man nur mit dünner Mono oder FC die fängt. Hat mir jemand vorgemacht, eine 0,22 oder 0,25 Mono werden noch gescheut, eine gleichfarbige 0,16 oder 0,18FC fängt. Ganz einfach! :m


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> jeder vorher ausprobieren sollte, ob ihm die VHF 3,20 für das MeFo-Angeln liegt,


 
by the way!

Wann bist du mal wieder an der Küste?

Ich hoffe, dass das Angebot weiter Bestand hat, mal einen ausführliche Vergleichstest durchzuführen.

In einem Monat könnte es ja langsam wieder losgehen.|rolleyes

Was in diesem Thread übrigens toll ist, dass ist der entspannte und lockere Diskussionsstil. Nur mal am Rande.

Uli


----------



## rainer1962 (22. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Logisch! Das ist völlig unbestritten.
> 
> Ich freu mich schon, wenn der erste fragt, ob die sie auch zum Schleienstippen eignet...
> 
> ...


 
übertreib mal net|supergri aber wenn ichs genau überlege könnt man die 20iger dafür einsetzen, braucht man nach dem Landen nicht mehr den Kopf beim schlachten wegschneiden
Nachteil: das essbare Fleisch sprich Körper würde aber bei 50% der Fische fehlen|supergri

ich persönlich bevorzuge auf unsere (besatz) - Forellen im Vereinssee(Regenbogner, Bach, Saibling, Seeforelle also keine Meefos) nen Tusk und den durchaus mit Geflecht.#6 Macht echt Laune an dem Teil, ich muss allerdings sagen, da ich mangels Möglichkeiten auf Meefo zu fischen, keinen 5-30iger in 320ig im bestand und somit auch nicht gefischt habe.


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Nun denn.

Ich sage jetzt mal etwas, was die meisten am meisten schockt.















































Ich gehe jetzt mal angeln.


Uli


----------



## taxel (22. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich gehe jetzt mal angeln.



S A D I S T #q#q#q|motz: |good:#r

Petri Heil |wavey:


----------



## duck_68 (22. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Nun denn.
> 
> Ich sage jetzt mal etwas, was die meisten am meisten schockt.
> 
> ...




Da komme ich grad her:vik::vik:   War aber leider nicht viel;+


----------



## Margaux (22. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				sundvogel schrieb:
			
		

> Wann bist du mal wieder an der Küste?
> Ich hoffe, dass das Angebot weiter Bestand hat, mal einen ausführliche Vergleichstest durchzuführen.


 
Klaro, das juckt mir in den Fingern... #h. Wobei mein "Reise-Kontingent" gen Norden nach vier Besuchen innerhalb von sechs Wochen in Travemünde/Priwall im März/April schon ziemlich belastet ist . Im Oktober geht's erstmal in die Pfalz und nach Franken, hoffentlich kann ich danach noch einen Nord-Termin einbauen... (immer diese Zeitnot #d|scardie.



sundvogel schrieb:


> Was in diesem Thread übrigens toll ist, dass ist der entspannte und lockere Diskussionsstil. Nur mal am Rande.
> Uli


 
|good:


----------



## rainer1962 (22. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sundvogel schrieb:


> by the way!
> 
> 
> Was in diesem Thread übrigens toll ist, dass ist der entspannte und lockere Diskussionsstil. Nur mal am Rande.
> ...


 
stimmt und so solls auch sein ein paar frozzeleien, ein reger Ideen und Infoaustausch und ne durchaus sachliche Diskussion.


----------



## Freelander (23. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo!
Also wenn Ihr mal im Norden seid ,dann meldet Euch mal,dann würde ich mir gerne mal ein paar VHF´s in Aktion anschauen und nebenbei könnte man schön auf Mefosuche gehen.:q
Vielleicht habe ich bis dahin ja auch schon eine Harrison Meforute.


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (26. August 2007)

*Meefo....*

Hi,

Wieso auf Meerforelle keine Harrison Interceptor in 320cm und 5-20 Gramm?!?!

Ist nicht so hart wie wie VHF, kann daher mit Dyneema problemlos gefischt werden ohne Schlitzer befürchten zu müssen.

Und - stark genug für die dicksten Meefos ist sie auch......


----------



## Mr. Sprock (26. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Die Rute ist halt eine Grundrute für Döbel und Barben und wird in Deutschland als Spinnrute verkauft.
Natürlich kann man sie auch auf Meerforellen verwenden, wie jede weiche Karpfenrute auch.
Die Unterschiede sind fließend.
Ich halte die Rute für die Wurmfischerei auf Meeforellen für noch besser geeigent als zum Spinnfischen.


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (26. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Die Rute ist halt eine Grundrute für Döbel und Barben und wird in Deutschland als Spinnrute verkauft.
> Natürlich kann man sie auch auf Meerforellen verwenden, wie jede weiche Karpfenrute auch.
> Die Unterschiede sind fließend.
> Ich halte die Rute für die Wurmfischerei auf Meeforellen für noch besser geeigent als zum Spinnfischen.



Deine Antwort deutet daraufhin, dass du die 320er Interceptor noch nie in der Hand hattest. Kommt aber leider oft vor, dass Leute über Gerät diskutieren, welches sie nur vom Hörensagen kennen. Schade. |evil: Das verzerrt halt die Wahrheit sehr. "Gefährliches Halbwissen" könnte man sagen....

Ich möchte daher allen, die die Rute noch nicht gefischt haben, sie etwas genauer beschreiben:

Sie hat eine sehr sensible Spitze, ist schnell, aber nicht bretthart, was Ausschlitzern vorbeugt und sie hat eine ganz tolle semiparabolische Aktion. :m

Aufgebaut mit leichter Beringung 7+1 wiegt sie nur ca. 205 Gramm.

Sie wirft sehr gut Gladsax und Spöket Wobbler, die kann man (fast) voll durchziehen. 40 Gramm Blinker macht sie auch sehr gut mit. Wie gesagt, sie ist nicht so schnell wie die 320er VHF, aber sie federt nach dem Wurf auch kaum nach und ist leichter.

Mit ner Karpfenrute hat sie gar nichts zu tun, dafür ist sie zu weich und auch für Barben und Döbel ist sie eher nicht geeignet. Vielleicht an Kleinstgewässern an denen man nur ganz kleine Bleie benötigt. 

Zum Grundangeln kann man eventuell mit den 335er und 365er Versionen der Interceptor was reißen. Das sind auch die beiden ursprünglichen Interceptor Modelle, die von Harrison zum Ansitzangeln konzipiert wurden.

Die 275er - 320er sind aber ganz klar zum Spinnfischen gedacht. Und ich glaube auch nur in Deutschland erhältlich.


----------



## Schuschek (30. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo! Mal ne Frage in die Runde! Ich fische seit einieger Zeit eine shimano Speedmaster 270H 20-50g. Da ich jetzt vermehrt in der Elbe fische und ziemlich viel Stömungsdruck ist und die Welsfänge über 1,60m sich häufen bin ich am überlegen mein Material dementsprechend anzupassen. Meine Speedmaster ist bei Gummis ab 15cm im Fluss überfordert und einen Wels damit zu landen aus der Strömung meines Erachtens nach fast unmöglich. Was würde für eine Harrison in Frage kommen? Sehen ja in Blau Megageil aus. Dachte erst an 300er Aspire aber Harrison wird ja überall empfohlen!


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

VT 120
VHF 90
VHF 120 (wobei die schon sehr hart ist..... Zander und Hecht machen damit kaum noch Spaß.)

Achte beim Aufbau darauf, dass die Rutenringe unterwickelt werden, kann bei Extrembelastungen "lebenswichtig" für die Rute sein. Sollte ein guter Rutenbauer aber schon von sich aus anbieten, wenn er ne hochwertige Rute baut. 

Auch auf lieber einen Ring mehr solltest du setzen, also 7+1 bei 2.75m Rutenlänge, ein dicker Wels zieht die Rute bis in den Griff. Mit mehr Ringen ist die Kraft schöner verteilt.

Ideal ist natürlich die Adrenalin/Blechpeitsche/Sniper. Aber halt recht teuer, wenn der Originalblank verbaut wird (Händlerpreis für den Blank schon über 300 Euro.....).

Statt der 4000er Aspire nimmst du dir besser die Ryobi Applause. Kostet unter 100 Euro und ist nicht schlechter als die Shimano. Eher noch robuster.


----------



## NorbertF (30. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Ideal ist natürlich die Adrenalin/Blechpeitsche/Sniper. Aber halt recht teuer, wenn der Originalblank verbaut wird (Händlerpreis für den Blank schon über 300 Euro.....).



Ich fische damit jetzt seit einigen Wochen. Wirklich tolles Gerät! Der erste Wels ist auch gefangen, war zwar nur ein kleiner, aber es gibt da auch grössere. Zum Zanderfischen machts auch Spass, ich hab sie aus den gleichen Gründen geholt (akute "Welsgefahr").
Sehr empfehlenswerte Rute.
Danke an Jan für den Rollentipp, ich such schon ewig. Muss ich ausprobieren. Die 4000er reicht? Die andern sind etwas schwer.


----------



## maesox (30. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

....Da isser wieder!!! Der "Peitschen-Nobbe" !!!!!!!:vik:


----------



## NorbertF (30. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> ....Da isser wieder!!! Der "Peitschen-Nobbe" !!!!!!!:vik:



und der VHF Zertrümmerer


----------



## maesox (30. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

*........*|director:|motz:*...Materialfehler!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Margaux (30. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> ....Da isser wieder!!! Der "Peitschen-Nobbe" !!!!!!!:vik:


 


NorbertF schrieb:


> und der VHF Zertrümmerer


 
|muahah:

Der VT-Fan 
(und VHF-Fan und bald BP-Tester :q)


----------



## maesox (30. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

...geb Du mal fein acht,Nobbe!!!!! Irgendwann fehlt Deine Peitsche mal wenn Du sie am Wasser aus den Augen läßt!!:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Danke an Jan für den Rollentipp, ich such schon ewig. Muss ich ausprobieren. Die 4000er reicht? Die andern sind etwas schwer.


Hallo Norbert!
Schau mal in den Rollentest-Thread (sofern noch nicht geschehen).
Die 4000 Applause == 4000er Arc kann wirklich 10kg Zuglast sauber ab, heute getestet. Die habe ich sogar diea Jahr schon mal im Drill annähernd gebraucht, weil der Fisch eben nur wenige Meter weg durfte.

Aus dem teuren Bereich von Shimano müßte ich schon eine TP 5000 PG (oder 6000) oder eine Stella 5000 PG nehmen, wo ich dann mehr Schnurfassung hätte. 
Die Applause 6000 = BlueArc7500 fällt leider wegen viel zu dick ~600g aus.

Die JP-Shimanos sind aber erheblich teurer, gleichwohl ging letztens die TP 5000 PG für 259 EUR über die "e-bucht", was aber immer noch viel mehr als 69 EUR für die Applause 4000 beim Boardpartner ist.  
Für einen Mehrrutenspinner (im Ansinnen eines kleinen Harem) ja noch bedeutsamer als für jemand, der mit seiner einen (Rute) fest liiert ist. :m



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> Achte beim Aufbau darauf, dass die Rutenringe unterwickelt werden, kann bei Extrembelastungen "lebenswichtig" für die Rute sein.


Und das sehe ich auch so. Jede Rute, die man in den Grenzbereich zu bringen gedenkt, kann das gebrauchen. :g


----------



## NorbertF (30. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> ...geb Du mal fein acht,Nobbe!!!!! Irgendwann fehlt Deine Peitsche mal wenn Du sie am Wasser aus den Augen läßt!!:q



Mach ich nicht  Würde eh nix nutzen, du machst ja eh wieder 4 Teile draus :m

@Det: die Applause ist aber nicht baugleich mit der Red Arc oder? Das war doch die Zauber, nicht?
Weil sonst spar ich mirs


----------



## Margaux (30. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> @Det: die Applause ist aber nicht baugleich mit der Red Arc oder? Das war doch die Zauber, nicht?


 
@Norbert
Applause = Blue Arc


----------



## maesox (30. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Nobbinho
Jetzt ist aber gut...#t

Dachte auch dass die Zauber gemeint war....


----------



## NorbertF (30. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Och komm, war doch ne Steilvorlage, ich leide ja mit dir, aber du weisst: wer den Schaden hat...
danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Nein, die Applause ist die erste Ausführung, ohne WS, wie eine verbesserte Daiwa Capricorn.  Das Getriebeinnenleben ist guter Daiwa_Style.
Applause = Blue Arc 8000 Reihe  = Blue Arc 7000 Reihe

Zauber = Blue Arc 9000 Reihe  = Red Arc 10000 Reihe (die 3 mit WS)

Das Innenleben im Getriebekasten ist komplett anders, außen rum ist alles gleich.


----------



## maesox (30. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

*Danke für die Info Det!!!!!!! #6#6#6*

*Du bist eben unser Rollen-Professor!!!!!:vik:*


----------



## Margaux (30. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Applause = Blue Arc 8000 Reihe = Blue Arc 7000 Reihe
> 
> Zauber = *Blue Arc 9000* Reihe = Red Arc 10000 Reihe (die 3 mit WS)


 
O.K., die Blue Arc mit WS als Zauber-Clone hatte ich unterschlagen , aber ansonsten lag ich ja richtig |uhoh:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Volker, die 9000er stört auch ein gutes Stück. 
Sonst könnte man nämlich "BlueArc" und "silberne Farbe" zusammen mit der Applause als Synonym für die "Anderen" benutzen.
Hat Spro irgendwie vergeigt, die 7000 und 9000er Serie waren ja sowieso nicht so besonders, farblich unkreativ und oft die billigeren bzw. schlechter passenden Teile verbaut, bei denen muß man auch sehr gut aufpassen bzw. die Funktion testen.
Das danach gekommene Paar 8000 und 10000 unterscheidet sich mehr von Ryobi und ist irgendwie schon das schönere, diese kleinen Lochapplikationen an der Spule machen schon mehr her, haben sie natürlich kräftig wohin geschielt. |licht

Und daß es immer noch keine anständige "Blue" Blue Arc hier gibt, ist ja schon ein Skandal |krach:, der dringend geändert werden muß.


----------



## angelspezi82 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> Achte beim Aufbau darauf, dass die Rutenringe unterwickelt werden, kann bei Extrembelastungen "lebenswichtig" für die Rute sein. Sollte ein guter Rutenbauer aber schon von sich aus anbieten, wenn er ne hochwertige Rute baut.




warum ist das denn so wichtig? "kratzen" die ringstege am blank, wenn die rute belastet wird? sollte mad die ringe meiner zukunftigen 75er vhf auch lieber unterwickeln...?


bitte klärt mich auf?

grüsse vom spezi


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> warum ist das denn so wichtig? "kratzen" die ringstege am blank, wenn die rute belastet wird? sollte mad die ringe meiner zukunftigen 75er vhf auch lieber unterwickeln...?



Es ist kein Muss. Aber in extremen Situationen kann ein sich eindrückender Ringfuss den Blank schon schädigen.

Manche Rutenbauer verzichten drauf, weil es mehr Arbeit für sie bedeutet, mehr Zeit kostet und manche, weil sie es einfach nicht können (die werden dann behaupten man brauche das nicht, das wäre Quatsch....).


----------



## J-son (30. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Äh...

da ich noch immer keine Harrison erhalten hab:
ist das Unterwickeln der Ringbindungen bei Mad serienmässig? Ich würde ihn ja selbst fragen, aber ich bin sooo neugierig, und er ist im Urlaub.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Margaux (30. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Und daß es immer noch keine anständige "Blue" Blue Arc hier gibt, ist ja schon ein Skandal |krach:, der dringend geändert werden muß.



@Det
Und wenn Du nicht das Selberlackieren meinst :q, dann bitte mit einer echten 200g 1000er Größe für eine VHF -20g und einer handlichen 5000er Größe für die VHF -150g. #6. Das wäre perfekt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> @Det
> Und wenn Du nicht das Selberlackieren meinst


Doch natürlich wie immer, man kann ja nicht nur drauf hoffen, daß mal was besser wird.



> dann bitte mit einer echten 200g 1000er Größe für eine VHF -20g und einer handlichen 5000er Größe für die VHF -150g. #6. Das wäre perfekt.


Ja |rolleyes :k Du hast die schönen Träume, genau da mußt Du zur Zeit ja richtig in Portemonnaie greifen wenn das richtig passen soll. 

Irgendwie sollten wir wenigstens mal eine Spinnanglergewerkschaft gründen oder sowas |kopfkrat

Wenn Du aber kauflustig bist, schau mal auf Seite-45 links 2500/5000 in den SoPo-Katalog von Heinz G. aus S. , ich suche noch jemanden der die mal testet und berichtet, und ein bissel aufmotzen helf ich auch mit! :m


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> @Det
> Und wenn Du nicht das Selberlackieren meinst :q, dann bitte mit einer echten 200g 1000er Größe für eine VHF -20g und einer handlichen 5000er Größe für die VHF -150g. #6. Das wäre perfekt.



Absolut korrekt!!! #6 #6


----------



## Margaux (31. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wenn Du aber kauflustig bist, schau mal auf Seite-45 links 2500/5000 in den SoPo-Katalog von Heinz G. aus S. , ich suche noch jemanden der die mal testet und berichtet, und ein bissel aufmotzen helf ich auch mit! :m


 
Detlef, könntest Du mir dazu bitte den Link - gerne auch per PN - mitteilen. Ich glaube, der SoPo-Katalog ist schon der "Altpapier-Razzia" meiner "Mitbewohnerin" |supergri zum Opfer gefallen.


----------



## Chris7 (31. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Detlef, könntest Du mir dazu bitte den Link - gerne auch per PN - mitteilen. Ich glaube, der SoPo-Katalog ist schon der "Altpapier-Razzia" meiner "Mitbewohnerin" |supergri zum Opfer gefallen.




Sofort entsorgen, die Mitbewohnerin!!!! Wenn Du Hilfe brauchst, ich habe die Tage im Obi so ne Lebendfalle gesehen. Kann ich dir günstig besorgen... :q

Übrigens hast Du Post über GMX... Meine Ringe sind nämlich da!!!

Kann mal jemand dem Robert sagen, daß der ganz schnell aus´m Urlaub zurückkommen soll? LOL


----------



## Margaux (31. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Chris7 schrieb:


> Sofort entsorgen, die Mitbewohnerin!!!! Wenn Du Hilfe brauchst, ich habe die Tage im Obi so ne Lebendfalle gesehen. Kann ich dir günstig besorgen... :q


 
Christian,
eine aktive Mitbewohnerin hat aber auch so seine Vorteile |muahah:


----------



## Chris7 (31. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Christian,
> eine aktive Mitbewohnerin hat aber auch so seine Vorteile |muahah:




Ok, geb ich zu. Aber irgendwo ist auch die Grenze. Da hört der Spaß auf! :q


----------



## J-son (31. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



J-son schrieb:


> Äh...
> 
> da ich noch immer keine Harrison erhalten hab:
> ist das Unterwickeln der Ringbindungen bei Mad serienmässig? Ich würde ihn ja selbst fragen, aber ich bin sooo neugierig, und er ist im Urlaub.
> ...



Weiss das niemand?

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## maesox (31. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

...Gute frage J-son|kopfkrat... Wenn nicht sereienmäßig hätte ich vielleicht einen Grund für meine Misere.....


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (31. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> ...Gute frage J-son|kopfkrat... Wenn nicht sereienmäßig hätte ich vielleicht einen Grund für meine Misere.....



Moin,

was war das denn?!


----------



## maesox (31. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

|sagnix.......Rutenbruch


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Du hast aber immer noch nicht verlauten lassen, was Du mit dem Stecken zuvor alles angestellt hast. Die Vorgeschichte ist wichtig, wie beim menschlichen Patienten.

Ich habe letztens eine Fenwick Seahawk 25-125g 9ft etwas zerlegt, die hat ganz derbe kräftige Unterwicklungen unter den 2-Bein-SIC-Ringen. Da kannste mit einem scharfen Abbrechmesser reinschneiden und schaben :g, kommste kaum durch, ein Ring niemals. Das Ringlager ist somit perfekt abgesichert. 

Die Rute wäre nebenbei gesagt eine fürchterliche Konkurrenz für die BP, schneller, straffer, weichere Spitze, wurfgewaltiger, aber dieser Meeresangelaufbau als Bootsrute für Multi+Stationär mit ultralangen Griff, den vielen Ringen usw. alles von der Stange ist natürlich kaum für jemanden passend.


----------



## maesox (31. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ohhhh Ohhhh,ich habe mit ihr geangelt (Spinnfischen) wenn sie nicht gerade in ihrem Futeral war |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Andere Ruten habe ich oft geknechtet.Da brach aber keine.Dies war die erste Rute die ich "verhätschelt" habe!!!! Aber egal,ich gehe wirklich von Materialfehler aus,da ich mir über kein Fehlverhalten bewußt bin und ich der Letzte wäre,wenn ich ihr irgendwann vorher einen schweren Schlag versetzt hatte,der den schwarzen Peter dann weiter reichen würde!!

Seis drum.Das kann überall vorkommen und etwas schlecht machen werde ich deswegen niemals zumal ich mit meiner anderen Harrison TOP zufrieden bin !!!!!!!!!!!!!!Aber auch sie wird gefischt u steht nicht in einer Vitrine!!!!


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (31. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die Rute wäre nebenbei gesagt eine fürchterliche Konkurrenz für die BP, schneller, straffer, weichere Spitze, wurfgewaltiger, aber dieser Meeresangelaufbau als Bootsrute für Multi+Stationär mit ultralangen Griff, den vielen Ringen usw. alles von der Stange ist natürlich kaum für jemanden passend.



Wo ist deine Seahawk denn gebrochen?! Und - wie lang ist der Griff? Könnte mir die Seahawk gut als Ersatz-Wallerspinn-Peitsche vorstellen. Wie groß sind die Ringe  und wie viele hat sie?

Entschuldige schon mal die ganzen Fragen.... 

@ maesox - und wo ist deine  Harrison geknackt?! Welches Modell war es?! Welches Modell ist deine andere Harrison?

Bei den VHF´s (und den ersten VT´s) war die Schwachstelle lange die Überschubverbindung. Sobald sich diese beim Angeln etwas gelockert hat und "Spiel" entstand, sind dort etliche weggebrochen. Bei den neuen VHF´s (M2Q) ist diese Stelle am Handteil extra doppelt verstärkt....

Also - wer ne alte VHF hat, sollte immer den Sitz beider Teile überprüfen. Die lockern sich bei Harrison nämlich ganz gerne...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> Wo ist deine Seahawk denn gebrochen?! Und - wie lang ist der Griff? Könnte mir die Seahawk gut als Ersatz-Wallerspinn-Peitsche vorstellen. Wie groß sind die Ringe  und wie viele hat sie?


Ne, die nicht. 
Mir ist eine 30er VHF Spitze gleich oberhalb der Steckung durch Ursache: "Anritzen beim Ringausrichten" hinterher glatt einmal abgebrochen. Maesox hats seine Spitze einer 45er gleich komplett zerlegt. :g 
Beide Vorfälle (sagt er eben auch) bei sehr wenig Last auf der Rute, das ist ja das Verwunderliche. Bei mir war es sogar ein Hänger mit einer 18er Mono. |rotwerden
Die Spitzen oberhalb der Steckung sind auch wirklich dünn im Material, sieht man nach dem Zerlegen ja spätestens ganz genau.

Die Fenwick haben 10+1 SIC-Ringe (evtl. Fuji-OEM, mit schwarzen Rahmen ab 30er Ring als Leitring) für die 3m Rute XSB2 und 9+1 SIC-Ringe für die 2,70m Rute XSB1, der Rollenhalter Fuji 18. Fenwick wirbt mit den Fuji-Teilen.
Der Kork dürfte etwa nur 22-24mm haben - müßte ich aber mal genau nachmessen - und ist hinten sehr lang, was für eine Spinnrute für mich jedenfalls schlecht ist, für mich besser 35-38cm.
Dieser rote Sephia-Fireblood-Style ist da übrigens auch verbaut 
Bei Bedarf messe ich gerne mal genau nach, habe die XSB1 und mehrere XSB2 selber.


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (31. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi,

das wäre cool, wäre auch interessant, was die Peitsche wiegt.


----------



## maesox (31. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Beides sind VHF`s.

Da dritter Wurf kann ich einen lockeren sitz der Steckverbindung ausschließen zumal diese generell von mir alle ca 20 Würfe kontrolliert wird!!!


----------



## Bernhard* (31. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> ....Also - wer ne alte VHF hat, sollte immer den Sitz beider Teile überprüfen. Die lockern sich bei Harrison nämlich ganz gerne...


 
Finde, dass der Steckverbindung beim BP-Blank auch immer "sehr leicht wieder auseinander geht"!
Gabs da auch schon mal Probleme?


----------



## NorbertF (31. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Finde, dass der Steckverbindung beim BP-Blank auch immer "sehr leicht wieder auseinander geht"!
> Gabs da auch schon mal Probleme?



Ja das stimmt. Zumindest verdreht er sich gern mal ein wenig wenn man nicht richtig zuknallt.
Wenn ich aber wirklich fest zusammenstecke dann hälts schon einigermassen.


----------



## maesox (31. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Nobbe

.....Da isser wieder!!!!!!


----------



## marlin2304 (31. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> Ohhhh Ohhhh,ich habe mit ihr geangelt (Spinnfischen) wenn sie nicht gerade in ihrem Futeral war |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> Andere Ruten habe ich oft geknechtet.Da brach aber keine.Dies war die erste Rute die ich "verhätschelt" habe!!!! Aber egal,ich gehe wirklich von Materialfehler aus,da ich mir über kein Fehlverhalten bewußt bin und ich der Letzte wäre,wenn ich ihr irgendwann vorher einen schweren Schlag versetzt hatte,der den schwarzen Peter dann weiter reichen würde!!
> 
> Seis drum.Das kann überall vorkommen und etwas schlecht machen werde ich deswegen niemals zumal ich mit meiner anderen Harrison TOP zufrieden bin !!!!!!!!!!!!!!Aber auch sie wird gefischt u steht nicht in einer Vitrine!!!!


 


Gute Antwort!#6


----------



## Bernhard* (31. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt. Zumindest verdreht er sich gern mal ein wenig wenn man nicht richtig zuknallt.
> Wenn ich aber wirklich fest zusammenstecke dann hälts schon einigermassen.


 
Sollte aber trotzdem nichts schief gehen, weil ich auch von nem Grosshechtfänger weiss, dass seine BP eine "zu kurz überlappende" Steckverbindung hat (zumindest kürzer als bei mir) und da ging auch noch nix schief!! #6


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (31. August 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Finde, dass der Steckverbindung beim BP-Blank auch immer "sehr leicht wieder auseinander geht"!



Das stimmt. Man sollte auch bei der BP öfter mal kontrollieren.

Was hilft ist Graphite Wachs für Überschubverbindungen. Hab ich mir mal beim Gerlinger geholt.


----------



## Schuschek (1. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> Statt der 4000er Aspire nimmst du dir besser die Ryobi Applause. Kostet unter 100 Euro und ist nicht schlechter als die Shimano. Eher noch robuster.


 
Danke für den Tipp. Ich meinte bei der 300er Aspire die Rute. Meine Wahl währe die XH aber Harrison reizt mich halt. Rollenmäßig ist mein Favorit die 5000er Twin-Power FB. Was haltet ihr von der Twin-Power 5000 PG? Dieses Japanmodell hat zwei Kugellager mehr und eine kleinere Übersetzung!


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (1. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Schuschek schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. Ich meinte bei der 300er Aspire die Rute. Meine Wahl währe die XH aber Harrison reizt mich halt. Rollenmäßig ist mein Favorit die 5000er Twin-Power FB. Was haltet ihr von der Twin-Power 5000 PG? Dieses Japanmodell hat zwei Kugellager mehr und eine kleinere Übersetzung!



Super Rolle. Mit Sicherheit robuster als die FB. Die 4000er hatte ich kurz, daran hat die Kurbel ja gewackelt wie ein Kuhschwanz.

Außerdem benötigt man bei uns sicher keine 5.7 zu 1 Übersetzung. Die PG hat 4.6 zu 1 und richtig Power, ist für´s Salzwasserfischen gebaut. Saugeiles Teil.....

Bei 300cm Länge bist dumit der Aspire Rute besser bedient, die Harrisons sind in der Länge schon zu schwer. Einzige Ausnahme vielleicht die VHF 300cm WG-75 Gramm. Wiegt aufgebaut aber auch (je nach Aufbau) 270-290 Gramm. Das ist schon etwas viel...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> Bei 300cm Länge bist dumit der Aspire Rute besser bedient, die Harrisons sind in der Länge schon zu schwer. Einzige Ausnahme vielleicht die VHF 300cm WG-75 Gramm. Wiegt aufgebaut aber auch (je nach Aufbau) 270-290 Gramm. Das ist schon etwas viel...


Aber die Shimanos taugen (meiner Einschätzung nach) nichts in 300cm in den Aktionen bis 50/80g, nur in 270cm. Hatte gestern Lesath/Aspire(2*)/Antares/Speedmaster mal intensiv begrabbelt und verglichen. "Lesath schnellste Rute" laut Verkäufer. 
Ich sagte aber nix ...
In 300 wackeln die in der Mitte beim schütteln und schieben eine richtige Wackelwelle, das mittlere Drittel schwingt.
In 270 nix davon, hart und genau. 
Daher ist für mich damit klar, daß die Meinungen so auseinander gehen können:
Die meisten fischen 270er und finden die richtig gut. Sind sie auch. Meine Frau konnte sich für eine 270er Lesath  in 20-50g sogar richtig begeistern. Von 499 auf 299 runtergesetzt ist das ja auch richtig günstig. :g 
Aber DIE Ringe und DER Griff , sieht nur schick aus. Bei ein bischen Belastung , wo der Verkäufer sich reinkniete "Nun mal richtig..." (und ich vermied die Aspire zu zerbrechen :g ) arbeitete und verschob sich der Blank spürbar unter dem vorderen drehbaren Griff, da ist Lose drin. "Und der hält" (Verkäufer) *Zack*, und bei simulierten Anhieb (ohne Rolle) weggedreht. :q

Zuhause mal meine 3m+ VHFs herausgekramt (mit 2h Abstand) und genauso geschwungen und in Schwingungen gebracht: Die VHF 3m+ 30er, 45er und 75er sind aber nun viel straffer und präziser, wirken federleicht dagegen, nicht so dieses Stahlstangenfeeling der 3m Lesath. Und eine VHF 30 in 10'6" und eine in 9' haben ja auch nicht so viel gemeinsam.


----------



## Birger (1. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Sollte aber trotzdem nichts schief gehen, weil ich auch von nem Grosshechtfänger weiss, dass seine BP eine "zu kurz überlappende" Steckverbindung hat (zumindest kürzer als bei mir) und da ging auch noch nix schief!! #6



Meinste mich??  :m:m

Hab jetzt sogar schon 2 Waller mit dem Stecken gefangen, hält...
Aber stimmt schon, der kurze Überschub lockert siuch nach einiger Zeit, muss man eben mal kurz nachschieben, ist ja auch nicht so schlimm. Man sieht es ja eingentlich schon rechtzeitig.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (1. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Birger schrieb:


> Man sieht es ja eingentlich schon rechtzeitig.



ja, manche schon :vik::vik::vik: aber....egal :m


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (1. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Von 499 auf 299 runtergesetzt ist das ja auch richtig günstig. :g



Das ist doch mal eine gute Gewinnspanne für ne "Made in China" Rute.....Sorry - Made in Malaysia... 

Die Lesath hatte ich noch nicht inder Hand, die Aspire 300 (20-50g)schon, die kam mir sehr schnell und leicht vor.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

So, mal ein paar Daten zu den Fenwick XSB:
XSB1-270 HT 247g, ST 46g, 14g entfernt mit 3 Ringen vom ST , total 307g
XSB2-300 HT 253g, ST 66g, total 319g

für beide:
Kork hinten 447mm, mit Abschlußkappe 490mm
Kork vorne  140mm
dazwischen Fuji DPS 18
Spitze ST Dia unter Wicklung 2,7mm

XSB1-270 Dia direkt über HT-Griff 12,9mm, über Wicklung 13,1mm
XSB2-300 Dia über Wicklung 14,6mm

Der gesamte Griff hat leider 75cm, das ist zumindest für mich als Spinne ein bischen viel. 

Auffällig ist auch (was hier gut hin paßt ) die Kreuzwicklung ala VHF über den Handteil. Wenn mir jemand sagen würde, daß das C-Ware Harrisonteile mit neuen eingeklebten weicheren Spitzen wären, würde ich mich nicht so wundern. :q


----------



## Bernhard* (3. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Birger schrieb:


> Meinste mich?? :m:m
> 
> Hab jetzt sogar schon 2 Waller mit dem Stecken gefangen, hält...
> Aber stimmt schon, der kurze Überschub lockert siuch nach einiger Zeit, muss man eben mal kurz nachschieben, ist ja auch nicht so schlimm. Man sieht es ja eingentlich schon rechtzeitig.


 
Anwesende sind wie immer ausgeschlossen! 
Wo liegt momentan der Highscore bei Deiner BP?


----------



## Bernhard* (3. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Man sollte auch bei der BP öfter mal kontrollieren.
> 
> Was hilft ist Graphite Wachs für Überschubverbindungen. Hab ich mir mal beim Gerlinger geholt.


 
Danke für den Tipp! Werd ich dann mal mitbestellen beim nächsten mal...


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Burn - gern geschehen! 

Das "Problem" - Rutenbruch durch fehlende Unterwicklung kommt auch dadurch zustande, dass die Ringfüße beim Bau nicht richtig entgratet wurden und das beim Lackieren der Rute die erste Lackschicht zu dickflüssig aufgetragen wird.

Haben die meisten sicher schon mal gesehen, bei mancher Rute, die länger gefischt wurde, entsteht nach einiger Zeit dort wo der Rinfuß anfängt, ein weißer Rand. Da "arbeitet" der Ringfuß, wenn die erste Lackierung nicht stimmte.

Bei einer Rute ohne Unterwicklung kann das bei extremen Belastungen wie Hängern, Brachialwürfen aber auch beim Drill Kapitaler zum Bruch führen.

Es gibt bez. des Lackierens bzw. Mischens verschiedene Tricks, wie man dem Lack die Optimale Konsistens verbretzeln kann. Dann ist die Bindung wirklich bis zum Blank richtig fett durchgetränkt, so daß alles bombenfest sitzt.

Details können entscheidend sein, ist halt schade wenn nen Edelrute wegen solcher Mängel bricht.


----------



## rainer1962 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> @ Burn - gern geschehen!
> 
> Das "Problem" - Rutenbruch durch fehlende Unterwicklung kommt auch dadurch zustande, dass die Ringfüße beim Bau nicht richtig entgratet wurden und das beim Lackieren der Rute die erste Lackschicht zu dickflüssig aufgetragen wird.
> 
> ...


 

das wiederum kann bei dem Bruch von Maessox Rute ausgeschlossen werden.
Um Mal zur Unterwicklung zu kommen, nicht jede unterwickelte ist auch unterwickelt, da trügt oft der Schein und das nicht nur im unteren und mittleren Preissegment sondern auch im hohen bis sehr hohen Preisgefüge, und es kommt durchaus auch bei proffesionellen Bauern vor, die damit ihren Unterhalt zumindest aufbessern, also leutz genau hinschauen ob unterwickelt oder nur mit Edding (o.ä) bemalt
Mad unterwickelt bis 75gr nicht Serienmäßig und ist in meinen Augen auch nicht nötig. Maessox es wird sich ja zeigen obs Materialfehler war, was schliesslich immer mal vorkommen kann, auch bei Harrison


----------



## rainer1962 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

P.s lockerung der Steckverbindung....
kommt eigentlich überall (egal ob Harrison, Shimano, St Croix usw...) mal vor, es sei denn man kanllt sie voll zu und hat dann hinterher ne Einteilige


----------



## maesox (3. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Maesox,
> es wird sich ja zeigen obs Materialfehler war, was schliesslich immer mal vorkommen kann, auch bei Harrison


 


...genau so sehe ich das auch#c Werde daher jetzt nichts in den Dreck ziehen,da ich mit meiner anderen VHF 75er voll zufrieden bin!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6#6#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> P.s lockerung der Steckverbindung....
> kommt eigentlich überall (egal ob Harrison, Shimano, St Croix usw...) mal vor, es sei denn man kanllt sie voll zu und hat dann hinterher ne Einteilige


Also ich knall voll zu, so in 3 Etappen:
1. Leicht aufstecken, ausrichten, 2. anziehen, prüfen der Ringflucht , 3. anballern, dat geit! 
Und auseinander geht sie auch wieder, mit einen Moment drehen und der Rute ein paar 1/10sec Zeit geben. Wer Probleme mit dem Lösen und drücken hat, kann sich auch zwei lange griffige Zierwicklungen ober und unterhalb machen (lassen), wie bei Brandungsruten z.B. .

Wobei ich sagen muß: Die Anschliffe der VHF sind schon allerste Sahne, das sitzt und schiebt sich leicht und super! #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> Das "Problem" - Rutenbruch durch fehlende Unterwicklung kommt auch dadurch zustande, dass die Ringfüße beim Bau nicht richtig entgratet wurden und das beim Lackieren der Rute die erste Lackschicht zu dickflüssig aufgetragen wird.


Und wieder ein Argument gegen die 1mal+dick Lackiermethode! :m
(kleiner Insider-Scherz)


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Mad unterwickelt bis 75gr nicht Serienmäßig und ist in meinen Augen auch nicht nötig. Maessox es wird sich ja zeigen obs Materialfehler war, was schliesslich immer mal vorkommen kann, auch bei Harrison



Hi Rainer, Materialfehler können immer mal vorkommen. Da hast du absolut Recht!
Vielleicht hat der Blank ja auch schon irgendwo ne Macke wegbekommen und ist dann genau da gebrochen. Mir ist mal ne Spitze einer VT 150 Gramm auf den Steinfußboden gefallen....

Beim ersten Wurf mit nem 15cm Shad ist die Rute gebrochen..... |uhoh: 

Unterwicklungen sind sicher nicht UNBEDINGT nötig, aber sie sollten auf Kundenwunsch schon angeboten werden, eventuell gegen Aufpreis - ist ja auch mehr Arbeit.



rainer1962 schrieb:


> also leutz genau hinschauen ob unterwickelt oder nur mit Edding (o.ä) bemalt



Das sieht man ja ganz deutlich, mit Unterwicklung ist der lackierte Bereich zwischen den Ringen ja ne ganze Ecke dicker.

Das Färben des Zwischenraumes ist ne rein optische Geschichte, wenn man den Zwischenraum mitlackiert. Sieht nicht schlecht aus, bringt aber halt nur optisch was.

@ Angeldet - Wer macht denn das?! (versteh den Insider nicht...)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> @ Angeldet - Wer macht denn das?! (versteh den Insider nicht...)


Verrat ich jetzt nicht , wer die "1mal+dick Lackiermethode" anwendet. :g

Geht um die langwierige Diskussion, ob man Ringwicklungen überhaupt vorlackieren = tränken kann und hinterher glatt nachlackieren oder nicht.
(Desgleichen ob Unterwicklungen vorher separat lackiert werden oder auch in 1mal+dick, ist aber an sich klar und akzeptiert :q was hsobolewksi dazu sagte) 
Ich mache immer erstmal eine dünne Lackierung, bis die Wickung schön durch ist, aber nicht mehr, man sieht gut wie sie immer wieder nachsaugt.
Kann man sogar ohne Drehtrockenmaschine sauber hinbekommen, sieht aber nicht so toll aus, klar.
Egal, kann man nach dem abtrocken sogar erstmal fischen.
Und später schön glatt nachlackieren, wenn man sich sicher ist das alles paßt (Erst+Neuaufbau) oder man es schön haben möchte. Wenn sich Änderungswünsche ergeben, mache ich die nicht mehr schön fertig, läßt sich auch leichter wieder lösen als eine Rundum-Lackkugel.
Wenn man aber gut unter die Wicklung und den Ringfuß noch drunter schauen kann sieht man auch, wie gut der Lack angekommen ist und wie gut der Ring im Lackbett sitzt.

Man kann aber auch einmal alles dick einkleistern, wie wild drehen, und sieht nicht wie der Unterbau wirklich durchgesuppt ist. Das war die Vergleichsfrage. :m


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Verrat ich jetzt nicht , wer die "1mal+dick Lackiermethode" anwendet. :g



OK.

Ich mach es folgendermaßen:

Ich wickle die einzelnen, durchgehenden Unterwicklungen auf den Blank, setze dann jeweils die Ringe darauf und wickle diese fest. Nachdem alle drauf sind, wird lackiert. Mit einem richtig dünnflüssigen Lack (Flexcoat + X |supergri ) wird 2x lackiert (erster Gang quer, 2.ter längs).

Der dünne Lack zieht komplett durch Ober und Unterwicklung durch und verbindet alles superfest mit dem Blank. 

Da der Lack dünner ist, muss die Rute nun ca. 4 Stunden drehen, sonst gibt es "Nasen".

Frühestens  24h später kann die 3.te Lackschicht drauf. Die ersten beiden Schichten müssen durchgehärtet sein.

Fertig. #6


----------



## rainer1962 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> Hi Rainer, Materialfehler können immer mal vorkommen. Da hast du absolut Recht!
> Vielleicht hat der Blank ja auch schon irgendwo ne Macke wegbekommen und ist dann genau da gebrochen. Mir ist mal ne Spitze einer VT 150 Gramm auf den Steinfußboden gefallen....
> 
> Beim ersten Wurf mit nem 15cm Shad ist die Rute gebrochen..... |uhoh:


 

ne 150 VT da gehört schon as dazu....



> Unterwicklungen sind sicher nicht UNBEDINGT nötig, aber sie sollten auf Kundenwunsch schon angeboten werden, eventuell gegen Aufpreis - ist ja auch mehr Arbeit.


 
Ich weiß dass MAD es auf kundenwunsch anbietet und auch macht, nur ihm gefällt es rein optisch nicht so gut, ist halt irgendwie auch ne Geschmacksache..



> Das sieht man ja ganz deutlich, mit Unterwicklung ist der lackierte Bereich zwischen den Ringen ja ne ganze Ecke dicker.
> 
> Das Färben des Zwischenraumes ist ne rein optische Geschichte, wenn man den Zwischenraum mitlackiert. Sieht nicht schlecht aus, bringt aber halt nur optisch was


 
das mit dem "Edding" war ja nur ein Besipiel, es geht auch ohne Unterwicklung mit Lack und man sieht es nur wenn der Ring runterkommt denn dann kommt der "Betrug" zum Vorschein. Das sieht wirklich so aus als wäre unterwickelt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> Ich wickle die einzelnen, durchgehenden Unterwicklungen auf den Blank


Wenn schon, denn  schon: Also mehrere Ansätze oder Farben artet ja in einen elenden Aufwand aus, eine Wicklung mit Überstand ist dagegen fix gemacht. Wer Zierwicklungen ansetzt und die Wicklungen optisch tuned, kann aber genausogut oder eben sogar einfacher eine Unterwicklung machen.



> Der dünne Lack zieht komplett durch Ober und Unterwicklung durch und verbindet alles superfest mit dem Blank.


Das ist wohl das Wichtigste! #6



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Ich weiß dass MAD es auf kundenwunsch anbietet und auch macht, nur ihm gefällt es rein optisch nicht so gut, ist halt irgendwie auch ne Geschmacksache..


Da bin ich ja beruhigt 

Gibt dazu 2 Sachen zu sagen: Erstmal hängt es von der Farbgestaltung (und natürlich dem Geschmack des Besitzers ab ), und man kann mit den richtigen Farbcombos eine Rute gewaltig optisch aufwerten.
Zum Zweiten kann man ja auch (trotzdem) sehr dezent arbeiten, dann ändert sich kaum was. Die Unterwicklung mit leichten Überstand in schwarz oder dunkelblau (je nach Blank) wird doch quasi unsichtbar, wenn man will. Für die Arbeitswicklungen und Anwicklungen an der Steckung usw. habe ich eh am liebsten ein Garn in Blankfarbe, die Steckung und Verstärkungswicklung mag ich lieber "versteckt", sieht erheblich harmonischer bezüglich der ungestörten Ringfolge aus, für mich zumindest.


----------



## don_king (3. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Für die Arbeitswicklungen und Anwicklungen an der Steckung usw. habe ich eh am liebsten ein Garn in Blankfarbe, die Steckung und Verstärkungswicklung mag ich lieber "versteckt", sieht erheblich harmonischer bezüglich der ungestörten Ringfolge aus, für mich zumindest.



So siehts aus! :m

An meiner 45er VHF sind sämtliche Wicklungen Schwarz und an den Ringwicklungen ist noch ein feiner roter Zierrand, den sieht man nur im direkten Sonnenlicht.

Ich hab zwar noch nicht so viel Rutenbau-Erfahrung aber an der Rute sind mir die Lackierungen gut gelungen, da gibts auch nach längerer Zeit keine Haarrisse am Ringfuss etc.
Ich habe in zwei Durchgängen lackiert, zuerst die Wicklungen getränkt so dass an der Oberfläcke noch die Struktur des Garns zu erkennen war und nachdem das Ganze ausgehärtet war nochmal dünn für eine schöne Oberläche. 
Gruss Stefan


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



don_king schrieb:


> Ich habe in zwei Durchgängen lackiert, zuerst die Wicklungen getränkt so dass an der Oberfläcke noch die Struktur des Garns zu erkennen war und nachdem das Ganze ausgehärtet war nochmal dünn für eine schöne Oberläche.
> Gruss Stefan



So soll das sein! #6


----------



## MiCo (7. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Harrison Blank Fans,

hätte ne *Harrison VHF 2,7m WG 30-75g* abzugeben. Rute in neuwertigem Zustand, wurde nur 2 Mal gefischt. Für mich nen Fehlkauf. Vielleicht hat aber von euch jemand Interesse an einer VHF. 

Weitere Infos zur Rute im Flohmarkt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=108826

oder per PN


----------



## itze (13. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo zusammen,

ich plane grade den Aufbau meiner zweiten Harrison. Meine erste, eine VT 2,70m 120g, hatte übrigens auch einen Materialfehler und ist beim Auswerfen eines Gufis im Spitzenteil glatt durchgebrochen. Ich habe natürliche eine neues Stitzenteil bekommen, was nun leider nicht 100%ig passt. Nunja, das ist eine andere Geschichte...
Was ich eigentlich fragen wollte, ist ob ihr mir vielleicht ein paar optische Anregungen geben könntet in bezug auf die Wicklung. Die neue ist eine VHF 2,70m und 75g WG. Momentan tendiere ich zu einer dezent schwarzen Hauptwicklung mit einer Zierwicklung in blau, silber oder rein silber. Man sagte mir auf eine Unterwicklung könnte ich bei diesem Blank verzichten. Aber da ist sicherlich das letzte Wort noch nicht gesprochen...
Wenn jemand einen Tipp hat, wo ich mir mal unterschiedliche Farben an fertigen Ruten anschauen könnte, wäre ich super dankbar.

Viele Grüße, 
itze


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Der Selberbauer-Thread unter Basteln & Selbermachen.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92494

Hast Du einen schwarzen oder blauen Blank?


----------



## itze (13. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Jo super, aller besten Dank!!!

Ich hab einen schwarzen Blank. Ich habe auch grad etwas gestöbert und ein paar sehr schöne dezente Ruten von mad gesehen. Rein Schwarz hat auch was!!!

An dieser Stelle, nen schönen Gruß... die AHF ist immer noch erfolgreich im Einsatz.

Gruß und schönen Abend noch


----------



## taxel (14. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



itze schrieb:


> hatte übrigens auch einen Materialfehler und ist beim Auswerfen eines Gufis im Spitzenteil glatt durchgebrochen.



Hi Itze,

vor einiger Zeit habe ich mal einen Artikel gelesen, dass glatte Brüche bei Kohlefaserruten IMMER auf eine Beschädigung (Stichwort: Kerbschlag) und nicht auf einen Materialfehler hinweisen. Materialfehler würde man an gesplitterten Brüchen erkennen.

Ob es stimmt ... weiß ich natürlich nicht. ;+ Nichts desto trotz, halte dir den Händler warm #h

Gruß

Axel


----------



## rainer1962 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

zur fehlende Unterwicklung (dadurch wird dann durch den Ring angebl. der Blank beschädigt und geschwächt).
ihr solltet mal darauf achten wo die Rute gebrochen ist, direkt am Ringfuss oder irgendwo zwischen den Ringabständen....
wenn die fehlende Unterwicklung ausschlaggebend sein soll, dann bricht der Blank an der durch das Ringspiel und den Ringfuss geschwächten Stelle, also am Ring an sich. Ich gehe aber jede Wette ein dass dies bei 99% der Brüche nicht der Fall ist!!! Meistens ist es wirklich so dass es handhabungsfehler sind die zum Bruch führen! Das betrifft im übrigen alle Blanks.

P.s. ihr wisst ich baue keine Ruten sondern fische sie nur, ist einfach mal ne These die ich in den Raum stelle und die mir logisch erscheint, lasse mich aber gerne belehren. Die meisten die ne Rute schrotten, wissen entweder gar nicht dass sie selbst Schuld haben oder sie streiten es aus "Ersatzgründen" sprich Garantiegründen ab.


----------



## Gummischuh (14. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin Rainer

Das mit den 99% würde ich sofort unterschreiben, .....wenn ich Händler wär':g

Was ist denn für Dich ein Handhabungsfehler ?

Das man auf Ruten nicht herumlatscht, oder damit Kofferraumdeckel am Schließen hindert, das is' klar. Aber ich denke, das meinste nicht, oder ?

Ich glaube ja eher, dass Rutenbrüche zu mehr als einem unerheblichen Teil Material- oder Verarbeitungsfehlern, oder aber einer übertriebenen Leichtbauweise zuzuordnen sind.

Manchmal ist eben ein wenig mehr (Material), doch wieder ein wenig weniger (Stress).

Ob eine Rute 200 oder 250g wiegt, das fällt nur bei direktem Vergleich ins sprichwörtliche Gewicht, aber nicht wirklich in der Praxis.
25% mehr Material in Bezug auf die Robustheit dafür umso mehr.
Allerdings spielen Schlagworte wie Robustheit und Langlebigkeit.......sprich Zuverlässigkeit und uneingeschränkte Praxistauglichkeit in der Werbung nur noch eine untergeordnete Rolle. .......Dann bräuchte man sich nämlich auch keinen Kopp mehr ums Unterwickeln machen.
(Was das Unterwickeln mit der Wurfgewichtsklasse zu tun haben soll, erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich. Hier scheint mir eher der Biegeradius ausschlaggebend zu sein, denn 'ne leichte Spinrute biegt sich bei Belastung ebenso oder noch stärker, als 'ne schwere Pilke etc. bei entsprechender Belastung)

Aber vielleicht kann hier ja mal ein Händler oder Rutenbauer etwas von Rückläuferquoten bei hochwertigen Ruten erzählen.
Gibt es bestimmte Fabrikate oder Modelle, die auffällig oft reklamiert werden ? .....Oder sind das Geheimnisse ?

Nebenbei würde ich auch Angaben über Wandstärken und Festigkeitswerte des verwendeten Materiales begrüßen. ......Wenn man ihnen dann auch vertrauen könnte, denn bisher kann man ja fast nix glauben, was so in Katalogen geschrieben wird.

#h


----------



## maesox (14. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Dann gibts in diesem Fall ( laut Rainer ) gerade mal zwei Gründe eines Rutenbruchs,die nicht auf Eigenverschulden gehen:

*1.fehlende Ringunterwicklung*
*2.Materialfehler des Blanks*



....richtig!!!!?????|kopfkrat



Der Rest ist dann quasi Eigenverschulden,oder ???

Man ist das einfach.....da läuft dann ja auch rein,wenn die Rute vorher einen Schlag unwissentlich weg hatte!! 
Tolle aussichten!!
Werde mir glaub schonmal über eine neue Rute Gedanken machen.Muß die Lücke ja stopfen bis ich meine kaputte VHF,wenn überhaupt,wieder bekomme.

Für meine zweite Harrison habe ich schon einen geeigneten Platz.....im Hausgang in der Vitrine!!!


----------



## NorbertF (14. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Für meine zweite Harrison habe ich schon einen geeigneten Platz.....im Hausgang in der Vitrine!!!



Wart doch mal ab was rauskommt.
Ich würde weiterfischen mit der anderen, wenn sie ok ist dann bricht sie auch nicht. Meine hält jedenfalls.


----------



## maesox (14. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Glaube ich Dir,Nobbe!!...nur ich habe immer so ein scheiß "Glück" !!!!!

Getrau mich schon gar nimmer.....


----------



## NorbertF (14. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Normal hab ich auch immer "Glück", aber die VHF hält wirklich was aus in unbeschädigtem Zustand, ich geh nicht sanft um mit meinem Gerät. Wie man an meinem Rollenverschleiss sieht


----------



## maesox (14. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ok...das macht wieder Mut!!!!..Ich werde sehen#c


----------



## Gummischuh (14. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Maesox

Wenn Du über's nötige Kleingeld verfügst, dann schau Dir mal die Armalite Spin an.

Benutze die seit rund 10 Jahren fast ausschließlich an der Unterweser und umzu in den Steinen, mit allem, wat sich so wechschmeißen lässt.
Für den Stock brauchste auch keine Samthandschuhe. ...Scheint mir nahezu unkaputtbar zu sein.
Bin zwar kein Brachialangler, aber wärend der langen Zeit is' sie mir schon dann und wann mal auf die Steine gefallen, oder ich hab' die Spitze beim Platzwechseln in den Gehweg gebohrt.
Und die beim Angeln bzw.beim Werfen zu überlasten is' eh kein Thema. Selbst bei Gewaltwürfen mit 30g Küstenblinker, -wobbler, -pilker oder 'nem 50g Gummi (bei 5-30g WG) zeigt die sich unbeeindruckt und alles andere als schwächlich, bei absolut geiler Sensitivität.

Für mich ist das DIE Rute überhaupt. Keine Ahnung, was man an ihr noch verbessern könnte.


----------



## maesox (14. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Hi Maesox
> 
> 
> Bin zwar kein Brachialangler....
> ...


----------



## itze (14. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Noch mal zu´m Thema Rutenbruch:

Natürlich könnte es in meinem Falle auch selbstverschulden gewesen sein, schließlich waren die Ruten in Spanien zum Wallerfischen im Einsatz und mussten dort ja auch irgendwie hinkommen, sprich sie waren in einem Rutenrohr.
Aber alle anderen Ruten sind ohne Schaden geblieben und diese Tour war die aller erste Bewehrungsprobe für meine niegel nagel neue und aller erste Harrison. Zudem noch das erste mal, dass ich mir mit etwas professioneller Hilfe eine Rute selber aufgebaut habe. Und dann bricht das Teil...:c#c:c glaubt mir ich war not amused! 
Der Bruch war zwischen dem dritten und vierten Ring. Der Rutenbauer meines Vertrauens hat sich den Bruch angeschaut und meinte ein klassischer Materialfehler. Bei einem Schlag gegen den Blank würde der Bruch meist einseitig glatt sein und an der des Schlages gegenüberliegenden Seite etwas splittern. #c Aber da kann ich mich auch nur auf die Erfahrung meines Rutenbauers berufen...

Ansonsten bin ich mir immer noch nicht sicher ob ich unterwickle. Wenn man die Ringe ordentlich entgratet dürfte doch eigentlich nicht soviel passieren, oder? Außerdem habe ich bei alten Ruten mit Unterwicklung des öfteren gesehen, dass das Garn nicht 100%ig durchtränkt war, was dann zu den angesprochenen Haarrissen führte. Klar ist das ein Lackierfehler, aber dieser tritt be Unterwicklungen dann doch schneller auf, oder? #c 

Ihr seht ich bin da alles andere als schlüssig, aber aus welchen Gründen auch immer, irgendwie tendiere ich zu dem Verzicht einer Unterwicklung. Wenn mich hier aber jemand von einer Dummheit abhalten möchte, ich lasse mich sehr gern überzeugen...:m

Viele Grüße,
itze


----------



## don_king (14. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Also ich würde auf die Unterwicklung verzichten, wenn der Ringfuss sauber entgratet ist dürfte nichts passieren. Wenn ich richtig informiert bin baut Mad die 75er standartmässig auch ohne Unterwicklung auf und die hat sich ja schon vielfach bewährt. #6

Nochmal zu der Farbe der Ringwickungen, 


> schwarze Hauptwicklung mit einer Zierwicklung in blau, silber oder rein silber


meinst du mit Reinsilber die komplette Wicklung in Silber?
Davon würde ich dir abraten, Metallic-Garn ist nur für Zier- und Unterwicklungen geeignet da es sich nicht richtig mit Lack vollsaugt.

Gruss Stefan


----------



## itze (14. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Nee nee, keine Sorge! Damit meinte ich nur die Zierwicklung.

Aber trotzdem, danke für den Rat!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> Für meine zweite Harrison habe ich schon einen geeigneten Platz.....im Hausgang in der Vitrine!!!


Nana, der 75er Blank hat schon eine erheblich dickere Wandstärke als die 45er. 

Bei mir ist die Rute am Ringfuß eingebrochen und abgebrochen. Mal sehen ob ich da noch ein paar Bilder von hinbekomme, kann man sehen.
Mein Fehler war das Ausrichten wollen des 2. Rings von unten, also dem 1. Ring auf dem Spitzenteil von unten. 

Wierum zählt man eigentlich standardmäßig, von oben oder unten, zählt der Spitzenring mit? Nur Leitring und Spitzenring sind eindeutig. Ist ja irgendwie wie mit den Hausgeschossen und Etagen. |kopfkrat

Einen wirklich verbogenen Ring und besonders einen 2-Beinring würde ich montiert lieber nicht geradedrücken, dann hat man einen Knirscher und das wars dann für die Zukunft ... :g
Die unteren 3 Ringe werde ich zukünftig immer unterwickeln, kann ich auch nur jedem empfehlen, schließlich steigt trotz höherer Wandstärke ja auch die zu erwartende Fischgröße und die Last, und wenn es eine 75er mit einer "Hastingspeitsche" gleichtun können soll, kann eine Unterwicklung auf den unteren 3 Ringen wo der Druck aufliegt nur gut sein. Der Blank ist für die Kraft wirklich nicht sonderlich dick, die 45er und 30er sind in der Mitte der Spitze wirklich fast papierdünn. Ist aber eben nur mein Sicherheitsfetischismus! :m

Bei Einbeinringen geht das Verbiegen leichter, aber das Geradebiegen schadet dem Blank nicht. Den Verdacht habe ich bei den teuren Shimanos ja auch, daß es extra so mit weichen einbeinigen Ringen aufgebaut wurde. Muß man sich auch entscheiden, was man will. #c

Wie es zu den manchmal vorkommenden beschriebenen Mehrfachbrüchen der Spitze kommen kann, ist mir auch noch zum Teil ein Rätsel. Habe immer nur eine gebrochene/eingedrückte Stelle gehabt und gesehen. 
Vom Prinzip her können es nur mehrere angeditschte Schwachstellen sein, oder eine erste Bruchstelle übt einen Schock auf die Gesamtstruktur der Spitze aus, und dann knackt es mehrmals auseinander. |kopfkrat 
In diesem Welsdrillvideo aus Frankreich bricht ja auch ein ganzes Stück mitten heraus, durch zu unharmonische Knicke in der Biegekurve, was man da auch gut vorhersehen kann. Das wäre dann wohl sowas wie das Zurückschnellen bei Bruch an der ersten Stelle und Abbrechen der schwingenden Stücke an weiteren Stellen, schließlich ist da ja richtig Druck auf dem "Bogen".


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ehrlich gesagt, ist der Eindruck, der bei mir jetzt entsteht folgender:

VHFs müssen sensibel angefasst werden, da doch ein gewisses Bruchpotential da ist.


Stimmt das?

Uli


----------



## Margaux (15. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wie es zu den manchmal vorkommenden beschriebenen Mehrfachbrüchen der Spitze kommen kann, ist mir auch noch zum Teil ein Rätsel...  ...eine erste Bruchstelle übt einen Schock auf die Gesamtstruktur der Spitze aus, und dann knackt es mehrmals auseinander. |kopfkrat



Ich habe weder vom Rutenbau geschweige denn von der Blankherstellung viel Ahnung, glaube aber auch, daß die Mehrfachbrüche genau wie oben beschrieben entstehen.

Und bei der immer wieder aufkeimenden und wie ich finde zum Teil überzogen geführten Diskussion ("VHF in die Vitrine" #d) wiederhole ich gerne, was schon des öfteren in diesem Thread geschrieben wurde: eine VHF ist eine hochmodulierte, sehr leichte Rute. Trotzdem kann man mit ihr ganz normal umgehen, man muß sie aber vor punktuellen Schlägen von Steinen, Bootskanten u.ä. schützen. Man kann halt einfach nicht erwarten, mit einer superleichten Rute zu angeln, die aber Schläge abkönnen muß wie ein Glasfaserblank. Vielleicht kann man das in etwa vergleichen wie als wollte man mit einem F-1-Auto Rallye fahren.

Ich fische ja nun mehrere VHF - u.a. die leichteste VHF 30 2,30m - und hatte bisher noch nie Probleme.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo!

Also ich finde diese Diskussion übertrieben... |bigeyes

Wer sich eine extrem leichte Rute (mit entsprechend dünnem Blank) aussucht sollte sich im klaren sein das diese anfälliger gegen beschädigung sind... Das liegt wie margaux schon sehr schön beschrieben hat vor allem im Bereich von seitlichen krafteinwirkungen (Schläge auf Steine, Reling usw. oder dagegen knallende Köder bei Fehlanschlag an der oberfläche!), beim Drillen haben diese Ruten sehr viel Kraft, schaut euch doch die ganzen hechte und Waller an die damit gelandet werden können, da müssten die ruten doch reihenweise bröseln? ;+

Ich hatte noch keine Probleme, von der Seite gehakte Schuppenkarpfen von 20 - 25 Pfund waren mit der 75er VHF in etwa 2 Minuten an Land, und auch bei Kontakten mit Wallern oder Hechten in XXL war noch nie die Rute das Problem...

Um die Rute auf die Steinpackung werfen zu könne würde ich auch andere modelle mit entsprechender Verstärkung und dadurch doppeltem Gewicht empfehlen, aber wer im normalen Rahmen sorgsam mit seinem Gerät umgeht braucht hier wirklich keine Angst zu haben... #6

CU Stefan


----------



## Margaux (15. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> wer im normalen Rahmen sorgsam mit seinem Gerät umgeht braucht hier wirklich keine Angst zu haben... #6



|good:  Genauso ist es   #6


----------



## rainer1962 (15. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> Dann gibts in diesem Fall ( laut Rainer ) gerade mal zwei Gründe eines Rutenbruchs,die nicht auf Eigenverschulden gehen:
> 
> *1.fehlende Ringunterwicklung*
> *2.Materialfehler des Blanks*
> ...


 
welche Fehler von Seiten des Herstellers/Bauers solls denn noch geben ausser Materialfehler (was überall passiert und vorkommt)????


----------



## rainer1962 (15. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Moin Rainer
> 
> Das mit den 99% würde ich sofort unterschreiben, .....wenn ich Händler wär':g
> 
> ...


 
das wurde alles schon erwähnt, sogar mehrmals.......
falsches Drill und Landungsverhalten, falsches Hängerlösen und und und....solltest du eigentlich wissen was dazugehört


----------



## rainer1962 (15. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

von dem abgesehen....
ich fische ja auch ein paar VHF Blanks , z.t. sogar noch die von der allerersten serie, als die damals auf den Markt kamen hat mir Robert eine gebaut, die leben alle noch und sind nicht nur in der Glasvitrine, auch habe ich sie zum angen eingesetzt und, ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht, auch ein paar Fischlein gelandet.
Selbst Freunde von mir die eine VHF fischen (z.t. auch noch alte Serie), haben keine Probleme und auch die sind noch alle heile. Vielleicht sollte der ein oder andere mal in sich gehen und überprüfen ob er wirklich den Umgang mit VHF Ruten beherrscht, was wiederum nicht heissen soll, dass es kein Materialfehler (den gibts überall und den wirds immer geben) gewesen sein kann.
Wenn einem die VHf zu "anfällig" escheint, der soll halt auf was anderes zurückgreifen....
Wie Margeaux schon sagte, mit nem Ferrari kann ich keine Geländeralley fahren


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man das in etwa vergleichen wie als wollte man mit einem F-1-Auto Rallye fahren.





rainer1962 schrieb:


> Wenn einem die VHf zu "anfällig" escheint, der soll halt auf was anderes zurückgreifen....
> Wie Margeaux schon sagte, mit nem Ferrari kann ich keine Geländeralley fahren



Guter Vergleich! #6

Wobei sich das Rallye-Fahren eben auf die Nebenbedingungen bezieht, nicht auf den Fischfang direkt. Da ist die VHF superstark, selbst bei Hängern. Das Fahren durch Schlaglöcher ist vergleichbar zu den Transportschäden, Anditschen, Zerkratzen, Steine usw.


----------



## bolli (16. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Also ich finde diese Diskussion übertrieben... |bigeyes



Soso, ich finde einige Kommentare hier übertrieben. Nur zum Beispiel:



> Wer sich eine extrem leichte Rute (mit entsprechend dünnem Blank) aussucht sollte sich im klaren sein das diese anfälliger gegen beschädigung sind... (Schläge auf Steine, Reling usw. oder dagegen knallende Köder bei Fehlanschlag an der oberfläche!), ...
> 
> Um die Rute auf die Steinpackung werfen zu könne .....aber wer im normalen Rahmen sorgsam mit seinem Gerät umgeht braucht hier wirklich keine Angst zu haben...





> . Vielleicht sollte der ein oder andere mal in sich gehen und überprüfen ob er wirklich den Umgang mit VHF Ruten beherrscht....
> mit nem Ferrari kann ich keine Geländeralley fahren



Permanent allen, denen Ihre VHF gebrochen ist, unterschwellig oder sogar direkt zu unterstellen sie seien zu blöde anständig
mit ihrem Angelgerät umzugehen ist anmassend und arrogant.
|gr:
Weniger ist manchmal mehr, oder wie Dieter Nuhr sagt:
"Öfter mal die Fresse halten".


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



bolli schrieb:


> Permanent allen, denen Ihre VHF gebrochen ist, unterschwellig oder sogar direkt zu unterstellen sie seien zu blöde anständig mit ihrem Angelgerät umzugehen ist anmassend und arrogant.
> |gr:
> Weniger ist manchmal mehr, oder wie Dieter Nuhr sagt:
> "Öfter mal die Fresse halten".



Na ja, bei Deiner Wortwahl (Fresse halten...) #d

Ich habe selber schon eine defekte VHF-Spitze gehabt - aber ich weiß warum! Bei einem Anschlag habe ich mal einen Blinker volles Rohr gegen den Blank geschlagen - und an der Stelle, die vorher nicht sichtbar beschädigt war, kam es dann zum Bruch!

Aber beim Fischen hatte ich nie Probleme, jetzt habe ich eine neue Spitze und alles ist in Ordnung!


Aber vermutlich muss man einen Grund finden warum die Ruten nicht gut sind... ;+


Ich kann die Rute aus meiner Erfahrung heraus nur empfehlen, alles andere muss jeder mit sich selber ausmachen... Schau euch die Ruten an, und entscheidet selber... 
Wer aus meiner Nähe kommt und mal probefischen möchte soll sich melden, ich habe keine Angst um die Rute, solange man Sie nicht grob fahrlässig behandelt. Das es aber auch Fehler bei diesem wie jedem anderen Modell geben kann kann ich natürlich auch nicht ausschließen!

CU Stefan


----------



## bolli (16. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ok,
es soll sich keiner beleidigt oder angegriffen fühlen. 
Aber zu dem Zitat stehe ich, zumal ich Dieter Nuhr
klasse finde. 
Damit es nicht zu persönlich genommen wird hatte ich
den Smiley gesetzt. 

Von der Sache her bleibe ich dabei, bitte unterstellt
nicht jedem, dessen Rute bricht, er sei nicht fähig mit
hochwertigem Angelgerät umzugehen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



bolli schrieb:


> Von der Sache her bleibe ich dabei, bitte unterstellt nicht jedem, dessen Rute bricht, er sei nicht fähig mit hochwertigem Angelgerät umzugehen.




Darum geht es nicht! Habe gerade darauf hingewiesen das ich eine VHF auch schon klein bekommen habe, aber dennoch glaube ich mir der Rute umgehen zu können. Aber es passieren nun mal auch "Unfälle", und man sieht das eben nicht immer gleich... |uhoh:

Ich habe nach der Blinkereinschlag auf den Blank noch einige Fische mit der Rute gefangen, und bei einem "Gewaltwurf" ist es dann eben passiert... Ich habe auch erst überlegt (Materialfehler usw), dann aber habe ich mich an das üble Geräusch 2 Tage vorher erinnert... 


Zu dem Spruch sage ich nix mehr, jedem das seine...

CU Stefan


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Darum geht es nicht! Habe gerade darauf hingewiesen das ich eine VHF auch schon klein bekommen habe, aber dennoch glaube ich mir der Rute umgehen zu können. Aber es passieren nun mal auch "Unfälle", und man sieht das eben nicht immer gleich... |uhoh:
> 
> Ich habe nach der Blinkereinschlag auf den Blank noch einige Fische mit der Rute gefangen, und bei einem "Gewaltwurf" ist es dann eben passiert... Ich habe auch erst überlegt (Materialfehler usw), dann aber habe ich mich an das üble Geräusch 2 Tage vorher erinnert...


|good: So sehe ich das auch, kann ich auch aus meiner Erfahrung so bestätigen. 
Jedes Werkzeug - und sei es noch so robust - kann durch Unfälle kaputtgehen.


----------



## avoelkl (16. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

So, bin wieder seit 2 Wochen von Schweden zurück und habe dort meine zwei Harrison VHF's (5-30 und die 75er jeweils 270cm) ausgiebig testen können. Auch einige schöne Hechte konnte ich damit an Land ziehen.

Beim Angeln auf Barsche ging mir an die leichte VHF ein Hecht mit ca. 80cm...... für die Rute absolut null Problem und das hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Mit der 75er konnte ich auch einige Hechte landen, der größte war leider nur 86cm. Aber bei der größe kommt die VHF erst richtig in Fahrt.

Hier ein paar Bilder von meiner ersten selbst aufgebauten VHF 5-30 gr. (Gewicht ohne Rolle 187gr.) Einfach ein Traum zum Fischen :k:k
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1761938#post1761938


----------



## Gummischuh (16. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

_...Wie Margeaux schon sagte, mit nem Ferrari kann ich keine Geländeralley fahren...
_
Das würde ja bedeuten, dass man hier 'nen Ferrari für's Gelände gebaut hat ....???

Fehler im Drill und bei der Landung......? ...._|kopfkrat..._Wie sieht das denn in der Praxis aus ?
Heißt das, ich dürfte die Rute nur dort einsetzen, wo ein rutenschonendes Landen (was immer das auch sein mag) möglich ist ? ...Oder sol ich im Zweifelsfall den Fisch lieber abschneiden, bevor mir der Stock bricht ?:q
Ich mein', ...dass 'ne 30er VHF nicht wirklich geeignet ist um 'nen  zentnerschweren Thun zu landen, das leuchtet mir ein, aber alles was hier so normalerweise herumschwimmt, sollte 'ne vernünftige, fehlerfreie Rute eigentlich nicht zerlegen können.

Was das Hängerlösen betrifft, so kann ich es mir kaum vorstellen, dass jemand, der über ein Mindestmaß an Erfahrung verfügt (und das sind wohl die Meisten, die sich für 'ne teure Handgebaute entschieden), seinen Stock bei 'nem Hänger wie'n Irrer immer wieder mit Gewalt ruckartig nach hinten reißt, sodass sich das Teil jedes mal bis unters Handteil durchbiegt.
Alles andere sollte man 'ner Rute schon zumuten können.
Darüber hinaus denke ich doch, dass jeder, bevor er sich ans Abreißen macht, erstmal über die Rute versucht zu lösen. Was auch nix ausmachen darf, denn dabei kommen keine großen Kräfte ins Spiel. Das merkt man, wenn man's mit Ziehen versucht, und sich dadurch der Köder schon bei recht geringem Zug löst.

Es mag Angler geben, die sind tatsächlich zu dösich und kriegen alles kaputt, aber ich meine, die paar Leuts sind absolut vernachlässigbar.

Mag Vorschäden durch Un- oder Umfälle geben, aber Rutenbruch durch Handhabungsfehler......., ....na, ich weiß nich'.

Also, ich tippe eher zu 90% drauf, dass VHF Brüche ihren Ursprung in Material und Verarbeitung haben, ohne, wie wohl alle hier, wirklich Ahnung zu haben.
Jedenfalls würde ich 99% Eigenverschulden gänzlich ausschließen, denn das hieße in der Tat, "ihr seit zu plööd zum Angeln".
Ich befürchte eher, man hats mit dem Leichtbau zu gut gemeint (wobei......so leicht sind die Blanks nun auch wieder nicht|kopfkrat ). 
Hinzu kommt, dass Materialfehler umso mehr zum Tragen kommen, je filigraner sie eingesetzt werden.

*Weiß denn jemand, wie bspws. Harrison (oder andere Hersteller) seine Rohmaterialien und Blanks auf Fehler überprüft ?*

Das 'ne Menge Ausschuss anfällt ist ja bekannt. Ein großer Teil ist krumm nach'm Backen und wird oft als 1b-Ware angeboten.
Von daher scheinen ja Spannungen aufzutreten.
Könnte es da nicht sein, ...nur mal an den Haaren herbeigezogen, dass in gleichem Maße Fehler entstehen, die zwar nicht direkt ins Auge fallen, aber eben nach gewisser Zeit durch Rutenbruch auf sich aufmerksam machen ?

An sog. Handhabungsfehler im Sinne von Rainer mag ich jedenfalls überhaupt nicht glauben. Und in dem Maße wie erwähnt schon gar nicht.

Eine Rute muss das aushalten, wofür sie entwickelt wurde.
Für's Angeln, und da geht's naturgemäß nicht immer zu wie beim Blümchensex.
Wenn 30g WG druffstehen, dann erwarte ich auch, dass ich die notfalls mit aller Gewalt gegen den Gegenwind gegenankeilen kann. Ansonsten stimmt die Ansage nicht.

Wenn die VHF das nicht kann, dann ist das für mich ein Makel. Aber nicht weiter schlimm, denn es gibt auch andere prima Stöcke.........wie meinen:l...|rolleyes.
Aber den scheint hier ja keener zu kennen. ........Bildungslücke :g.
Wer die mal gefischt hat, der weiß, dass man alles braucht, ausser 'ne spezielle Rute zum Gummifischefischen, eine für's Küstenangeln, eine für's Spinnern, eine für die Vitrine ) .....usw usw.
Zwischen ultraultraleicht und x-tra heavy macht die alles. Perfekt und vor allem ...angstfrei.

Najo, .......schaumamal ob's die VHF in 10 Jahren noch gibt. Ich befürchte jedoch, dass ich auch in weiteren 10 Jahren noch keine Neue haben will; ...von brauchen ganz zu schweigen.

Harrison baut gute Knüppel, keine Frage, aber bei der VHF scheinense etwas falsch gemacht zu haben.

Ich tippe zu 90% auf Herstellungsfehler. Zumindest ist das meine unfundierte Meinung.

Einen schönen Sonntag wünsch' ich Euch#h


----------



## rainer1962 (16. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> _...Wie Margeaux schon sagte, mit nem Ferrari kann ich keine Geländeralley fahren..._
> 
> Das würde ja bedeuten, dass man hier 'nen Ferrari für's Gelände gebaut hat ....???


 
falsch, das bedeudet dass du ein richtiges Auto falsch einsetzt.



> Fehler im Drill und bei der Landung......? ...._|kopfkrat..._Wie sieht das denn in der Praxis aus ?
> Heißt das, ich dürfte die Rute nur dort einsetzen, wo ein rutenschonendes Landen (was immer das auch sein mag) möglich ist ? ...Oder sol ich im Zweifelsfall den Fisch lieber abschneiden, bevor mir der Stock bricht ?:q


 
wenn du das nicht weißt, dann wirst du auch mit ner VHF nicht glücklich denn dann geht sie zu Bruch, das ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche, aber das wurde hier alles schon breit und peinlichst genau erklärt, von wegen Winkel der Rute bei der Landung, nur mal so als EIN Fehler
welches mich zu Bollis Kommentar bringt,

@Bolli,
meinetwegen bin ich arrogant, aber aufgrund obiger "Fehlererkennung" von Gummihandschuh, ist es aber keine Unterstellung mehr, sondern eher ne Tatsache!

Kurz gesagt, es gibt hier zwei Fraktionen, die eine hat keine Probleme von wegen Rutenbruch, bzw. weiß woran es lag (siehe Det und Schleien Stefan) die andere schiebt alles aufs Material.
Der Handhabungsfehler rächt sich unter Umständen nicht gleich sondern vielleicht erst ein halbes Jahr später wenn man die Rute z.b. durch falschen anlanden staucht Nenn/t mich ruhig arrogant (da hilft auch kein Smily entweder ich tätige eine solche Aussage oder eben nicht) ich kann damit locker leben, genaquso wie ich zu meinem Posting oben stehe. Es gibt Leute die alles aufs Material schieben und die eigenen Fehler nicht erkennen. Daraus zu folgern sie wären dumm, habe und werde ich nicht schreiben, ich sage nur sie machen Handhabungsfehler nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ich finde es im übrigen nicht fair, solche Brüche als Materialfehler hinzustellen nur weil man sein tackle nicht wirklich beherrscht. und ich bleibe dabei 99% der Brüche sind selbst verschuldet.
Handhabungsfehler sind nicht nur die Rute in der Autotür einklemmen oder sie in ein Kellereck zu werfen.#q

ja das gebe ich auch zu und habe dies auch schon oft geschrieben, es gibt natürlich wie überall Produktionsfehler, da kann noch soviel kontrolliert werden, natürlich gibts auch transportbeschädigungen bevor die Rute zum Endverbraucher kommt. Dies kann schon von harrison zu den Blankhändler sein, dies kann aber auch vom Rutenbauer/Shop zum Kunden sein, ntürlich gibt es das und wird nie auszuschliessen sein.


----------



## jd. (16. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo,

mich würde interessieren welche Blanks es von der VHF und der VT gibt (Länge und Wurfgewicht).
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Barschrute. Stimmt es das Harrison die VHF überarbeitet hat?

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## Pike-Piekser (16. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

http://www.mads-rutenbau.de/

unter Produkte , dann Blanks


----------



## rainer1962 (16. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



jd. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mich würde interessieren welche Blanks es von der VHF und der VT gibt (Länge und Wurfgewicht).
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Barschrute. Stimmt es das Harrison die VHF überarbeitet hat?
> ...


guckst du z.b. hier oder Fafnir (Boardpartner)


----------



## jd. (16. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Danke,

aber gibt es keine in der Länge 2,10m, und sind die Blanks von Tusk auch von Harrison?
Wer von Euch fischt eine VHF in 2,30m Wg. 5-30gr. und bei welchem WG arbeitet die Rute optimal oder besser welches ist das optimale Einsatzgebiet der Rute?

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## angelspezi82 (16. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ok, ich weiss ja. gut ding will weile haben!

aber wenn der mad mir nich bald mein stöckchn schickt, dreh ich noch durch :q:q:q


----------



## sa-s (16. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> ok, ich weiss ja. gut ding will weile haben!
> 
> aber wenn der mad mir nich bald mein stöckchn schickt, dreh ich noch durch :q:q:q



tja, spezi,

da hab ich eindeutig die nase vorn, grins.

konnte gestern meine erste vhf bei robert abholen.

ein superwahnsinnswahnsinn!

wunderbar, perfekt, schick, ein traum.

morgen darf ich endlich ans wasser. da es meine erste gufi-rute ist, rechne ich zwar nicht gleich mit einem durchschlagenden erfolg, aber ich hoffe doch sehr auf ein bisschen anfängerglück.


dickes petri und viel spass mit euren harrisons! an die wartenden, es lohnt sich.

grüsse


sepp


----------



## angelspezi82 (16. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sa-s schrieb:


> tja, spezi,
> 
> da hab ich eindeutig die nase vorn, grins.
> 
> ...



*sowasvonneidischbin*

das schlimme ist ja, dass ich schon öfter sone 75er harrison gefischt hab.
"Muss" jetz natürlich auch eine haben!!! :q

mir kribbeln schon die fingerchen .... und die zander beissen auch grad ganz wild bei uns :m

sepp, dir natürlich auch dickes petri und viel spass!!

lg spezi


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich könnte mich ja beömmeln.

Worüber streitet ihr eigentlich?

Gibt es nun vermehrt Brüche oder nicht?

Uli


----------



## Gummischuh (17. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Rainer
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                     Zitat von *Gummischuh* 

 
_...Wie Margeaux schon sagte, mit nem Ferrari kann ich keine Geländeralley fahren...

Das würde ja bedeuten, dass man hier 'nen Ferrari für's Gelände gebaut hat ....???_

*falsch, das bedeudet dass du ein richtiges Auto falsch einsetzt.

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Siehscht, und das seh' ich halt anders. Angeln is' für *mich* Gelände. Ich muss mich manchmal mit montierter Rute durchs Gebüsch kämpfen und zwitschen Steinen glitschen. Da bleiben unsanfte Berührungen im Laufe der Jahre nicht aus.
Da kann ich einfach kein Gerät gebrauchen, welches ich ständig wie'n rohes Ei behandeln, oder bei 'nem dicken Fisch erstmal meinen Taschenrechner bemühen muss, um mir den jeweils maximalen Anlandewinkel auszurechnen:q
Wenn 'ne Rute unter steilen Landewinkeln, oder wie immer man das auch immer nennen mag, zerbricht, dann fehlt's ihr einfach nur an Flexibilli- ) und/oder/oder auch nicht Elastizität.

Es mag Ausnahmen geben. Aber weil ich ja glaube, datn Blankhersteller, der Blanks herstellt um damit 100kg Fische zu fangen, genau berechnen kann, welche Kräfte dabei maximal auftreten können, um dieses dann auch in der Blankarchitektur usw zu berücksichtigen, tippe ich bei derartigen Ereignissen eben auf besagte Fehler im Material, weil ich z.B. nämmich nicht glaube, dass die sich den Stoff aus dem Anglerträume sind, erstmal unterm Rasterelektronenmikroskop reinzieh'n. .......Und nu kommst Du|bla:.....
Welche Anhaltspunkte hast Du, Materialaspekte fast zur Gänze auszuschließen ?

_wenn du das nicht weißt, dann wirst du auch mit ner VHF nicht glücklich
_Ich bin schon seit rund 10 Jahren glücklich, ......und das ganz ohne Winkelmesser:g
Im Übrigen wird jede Rute, sobald sie sich durchbiegt, "unten" gestaucht und "obendrauf" gestreckt. Das muss 'nen guter Stock abkönnen, und das ist doch auch der Job einer Angelrute; ...gestaucht, gestreckt und verdreht zu werden.

......_aber aufgrund obiger "Fehlererkennung" von Gummihandschuh, ist es aber keine Unterstellung mehr, sondern eher ne Tatsache!
_Tatsache ist aber auch, ...meine Stöcke sind alle noch heil, .....ohne Physikstudium.

Wenn ich an einem nicht sparen darf bei 'ner Rute oder 'nem Blank, dann ist das Stabilität. Leichtbauweise nützt mir nur was bei gleichbleibender bzw. vergleichbarer Wiederstandfähigkeit. ......Beispiel schusssichere Weste |supergri

Warum sollte ich mir die 30g weniger inner Hand durch Einbußen in der Stabilität erkaufen ?

Ich will so fischen wie ich's gewohnt bin, und mir nicht Gedanken um Probleme machen, die ich nie hatte.

Also, ...Behandlungsfehler......ja. Materialermüdung nach etlichen tausend Gewaltwürfen......joah. Aber Handhabungsfehler.......nee. Das sollten die Konstrukteure ausschließen.
Und ich denke, das wird Harrison auch angehen, egal ob "Fehler" in der Berechnung oder im Material, ...sollte es denn tatsächlich so sein, dass auffällig viele Ruten reklamiert werden, was ich im Grunde ja nicht weiß. ......Viel schlimmer, ...ich hab' weder 'ne VHF noch brauch' ich überhaupt 'n neuen Stock, ...aber es is' halt Sonntagabend:vik:

_......., es gibt hier zwei Fraktionen, die eine hat keine Probleme von wegen Rutenbruch[...]die andere schiebt alles aufs Material.
_Jo, ...und mich#h, .....ich schieb' das aufs Material, weil ich noch nie Probleme mit Rutenbrüchen hatte ...Ich kenn' auch, bis auf einen Fall, nichma einen, dem das passiert ist.
Bei besagtem Fall war ich dabei. Der Stock is' beim Auswerfen, nach'm 2ten...dritten Mal angeln, in der Mitte wechgeknickt wie 'ne faule Banane. Da kamen auch erstmal Sprüche in Richtung "zu doof zum Angeln", oder vornehm ausgedrückt, Handhabungsfehler.
Als die zweite Rute ein paar Tage später im gleichen, erbärmlichen Zustand vor ihm (dem Händler) lag, sind ihm dann aber doch die Argumente ausgegangen.

Im Grunde habbich ja keine Ahnung, aber ich weißnu, wat 'ne gute Rute verträgt und das ich schon deswegen nicht glauben kann, dass 99% aller Rutendemolanten selbst Schuld sein sollen. 
'Ne Guterute oder'n Topstock kann wat ab, .....da bin/bleib ich stur:r......

N8|wavey:


----------



## Bernhard* (17. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> ...Ich habe nach der Blinkereinschlag auf den Blank noch einige Fische mit der Rute gefangen, und bei einem "Gewaltwurf" ist es dann eben passiert... Ich habe auch erst überlegt (Materialfehler usw), dann aber habe ich mich an das üble Geräusch 2 Tage vorher erinnert...
> ...


 
Und Dein Gesichtsausdruck damals war auch mehr als sparsam! :q


----------



## Peter.F (17. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Harrison Fans
Habe mir auch eine VHF 30- 75 gr bestellt, hoffe das gute Stück kommt bald, das ich mir eine eigene Meinung zu den Ruten bilden kann.


----------



## itze (17. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@avoelkl
Absolut schickes Teil :k !!! Und Petri zu den Fängen! Schade dass das gute Stück in der Hitze der Diskussion etwas untergeht...

@all 
Jeder hier weiß doch eigentlich was Sache ist: je leichter und schneller der blank (gut), desto geringer die Bruchfestigkeit (schlecht) 
Nun kommt es auf die persönlichen Vorlieben an. Und da gilt immer noch, jedem das seine...

Und in Sachen Materialfehler ist es doch nur logisch, dass sich ein kleiner Fehler bei einem dünnwandigen Blank viel schneller bemerkbar macht als bei einem dicken Rohr. Harrison wirkt dem sicherlicht durch viel Ausschuss und damit etwas höheren Kosten entgegen. Wo da nun die goldene Mitte zu finden ist...#c

Na dann, ich wünsch allen nen guten Start in die Woche.
itze


----------



## J-son (17. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sa-s schrieb:


> tja, spezi,
> 
> da hab ich eindeutig die nase vorn, grins.
> 
> ...



HAHA!!!

Der Sepp muss einen ausgeben...
Für mich bitte nur Rothaus-Pils, was anderes geht gar nicht.
War aber knapp, meine beiden kommen wohl auch demnäxt.

Viel Spass mit dem "Men's Toy", und dicke Fische!

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## sa-s (17. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> *sowasvonneidischbin*
> 
> das schlimme ist ja, dass ich schon öfter sone 75er harrison gefischt hab.
> "Muss" jetz natürlich auch eine haben!!! :q
> ...




hallo angelspezi,

neidisch darfst du gerne sein! bin ich nämlich auch schon wieder, da ich am samstagabend beim robert einige andere ruten im fast fertigen aufbau bewundern durfte, eine schöner als die andere, und der affe hat wieder zucker 

aber weisst du wass wirkliches leid bedeutet?

der cheffe kam grad vorbei und hat mich für heute abend zwangsrekrutiert! alles betteln und zähneknirschen half nichts.

muss die einweihung noch bis mittwoch verschieben, heuuuuul!

@ gummischuh,

da ich, wie du, noch keine vhf gefischt habe (auch wenn ich mittlerweile seit 39,5 stunden stolzer besitzer bin) kann ich auch nur theoretischen senf zur haltbarkeit geben.

für mich stellt sich das problem wie folgt dar. unabhängig vom hersteller geht der trend im rutenbau hin zu schnellen, straffen und einhergehend damit spröderen blanks.

die "empfindlichkeit" liegt im material begründet.

bei anwendungsfehlern kommt es eher zur katastrophe.

muss man ja nicht haben, gibt doch genügend andere produkte am markt, die dann zwar länger halten mögen, aber vielleicht nicht das nonplusultra in bisserkennung und bissverwertung ermöglichen.

da du ja bestens versorgt bist, herrscht eh eitel sonnenschein.

in diesem sinne

schöne woche,
dicke fische,
viel spass am wasser

sepp


----------



## Margaux (17. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



itze schrieb:


> @all
> Jeder hier weiß doch eigentlich was Sache ist: je leichter und schneller der Blank (gut), desto geringer die Bruchfestigkeit.
> Nun kommt es auf die persönlichen Vorlieben an.


 
Damit ist eigentlich alles gesagt. Wer ins Gelände möchte, sollte sich halt keinen Ferrari kaufen |supergri

Und wer noch nie mit einer VHF geangelt hat, kann den Blank auch nur rein theoretisch beurteilen. Da haben fast alle hier im Thread, Rainer zu allererst, einen eindeutigen "praktischen" Vorsprung.   

@avoelkl
Schöne Ruten, Glückwunsch #6


----------



## maesox (17. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Jungen`s bleibt mal locker!!!! Ich Fische nicht erst seit vorgestern und die Vergleiche mit dem Ferrari usw könnt Ihr Euch zu diesem Thema sparen!!!!! Bin genug gestraft:c

Klar es gibt solche u solche und wenn ich mir einen z.B KuKö gegen den Blank gefetzt hätte,hättet Ihr von meiner Misere genauso wenig was mitbekommen wie andere!!!!!

Sag zu diesem Thema ab jetzt nichts mehr und warte ab


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Lustig,lustig.

Ich weiß zwar nicht was der eine oder andere bezweckt, aber es ist schon interessant, wie Dinge von anderen in verschiedenen Threads außerhalb jeglichen Informationsgehalt madig gemacht werden.

@Gummischuh

Es ist ja prima, dass du eine Kevlar/Aramid ummantelte Rute dein eigen nennst und von ihr überzeugt bist.

Du kannst mir gerne glauben, dass doch viele von denen die hier posten sowas schon Jahre zu hause stehen haben. Man kann über die VHF trefflich diskutieren (nicht wahr Margeaux?), da sie schon recht speziell ist.

Ich denke das die allermeisten schon die Unterschiede zwischen den Rutentypen kennen.

Mich reizt das Ding ja auch, aber wegen der geringen Universalität und monetärer Grenzen muß man eben auch mal Prioritäten setzen.

Uli


----------



## Margaux (17. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht was der eine oder andere bezweckt, aber es ist schon interessant, wie Dinge von anderen in verschiedenen Threads außerhalb jeglichen Informationsgehalt madig gemacht werden.


 
Und das nimmt derzeit wieder deutlich in einigen Threads zu. Zudem ist es sehr erstaunlich, wie manche Leute Dinge beurteilen wollen, die sie noch nie in den Händen hatten.



			
				sundvogel schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann über die VHF trefflich diskutieren (nicht wahr Margaux?), da sie schon recht speziell ist.


 
Uli,
definitiv, es ist halt eine außergewöhnliche Rute #6 :q


----------



## maesox (17. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Eines möchte ich hier nochmal in aller Deutlichkeit klarstellen!! Die VHF`s wie alle anderen Harrisongerten sind klasse Ruten mit herausragender Qualität!!!!

Fische meine von Robert gebaute VHF 75 einfach zu gerne!!!! Sie macht einfach zu viel Spaß um nur einen Gedanken an eine Vitrine zu verschwenden!! Die VHF ist kein Ballettstöckchen.Sie verträgt auch ganz ordentlich aber eben wie alle Anderen eben nicht alles.Ich hatte einfach Pech u vielleicht war es ja doch mein Verschulden ohne daß es mir bewußt ist!! Es gibt nicht umsonst so viele begeisterte Harrison-Fischer die ihre Ruten über Jahre härtesten Situationen aussetzen!!

Mit Robert habe ich außerdem ein exelenten wie auch kompetetenten Rutenbauer der Material u Handwerk bestens versteht! Deswegen mache ich mir da nicht die geringsten Sorgen !!!


----------



## rainer1962 (17. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

brauchste auch nicht maessox#6
Robert wirds schon richten
@ all
eigentlich ist alles gesagt und das nicht nur einmal sondern mehrmals. Es gibt Leute die werden NIE mit ner VHF (o.ähnl. schnellen Stöckchen anderer Firmen) glücklich, die brauchen einfach nen jeep der laut dröhnend sich durchs gelände pflügt, und andere wiederum lassen den jeep inner garage und fahren halt ferrari und freuen sich über das saugeile Gefühl der Beschleunigung und der Kurvenlage wohlwissend, dass bei einem Fahrfehler das Geschoss in die mauer kracht|gr:. So einfach ist das....
nur und das ist für mich auch ein ganz wichtiger Punkt.....
man muss beides gefahren haben um dies zu beurteilen!!!!
Im übrigen gibt es Fahrer die nen Ferrari durchaus durchs Gelände bewegen können ohne ihn zu zerbröseln#6

wie immer aber haben diejenigen die meiste Kritik auszusetzen die die teile am wenigsten (wenn überhaupt) in der hand hatten. In diesem Sinne......


----------



## Margaux (17. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> brauchste auch nicht maessox#6
> Robert wirds schon richten


 
Na, ist doch mein Reden |wavey: #6


----------



## angelspezi82 (17. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sa-s schrieb:


> hallo angelspezi,
> 
> neidisch darfst du gerne sein! bin ich nämlich auch schon wieder, da ich am samstagabend beim robert einige andere ruten im fast fertigen aufbau bewundern durfte, eine schöner als die andere, und der affe hat wieder zucker




... war da zufällig ne zweifünfundsiebziger vhf mit "falschherum" montierten titanoptik alurollenhalter und goldenen ringlein mit schwarzer bindung dabei??? :l:l:l:l:l:l:l


----------



## Freelander (17. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Gummischuh
Leichtbauweise nützt mir nur was bei gleichbleibender bzw. vergleichbarer Wiederstandfähigkeit. ......Beispiel schusssichere Weste |supergri

Eine Frage kennst Du dich mit Schußwesten aus???|kopfkrat


----------



## Ranger (17. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Guten Abend!

Ich bin ja begeisterter Belly Boat Angler und nun möchte ich mir was feines zum Geburtstag gönnen:

Eine handgebaute Spinnrute Länge max. 230cm Wurfgewicht bis 100g um damit 23er Shads fliegen zu lassen, dazu soll die Rute äußerst kraftvoll sein um den Haken sicher ins harte Hechtmaul eindringen zu lassen.... Im Drill will ich dann aber schon einen "gebogenen" Stock sehen  Ausgelegt für eine Stationärrolle.

In Moment fische ich die Berkley Vertic 682 Länge 204cm Wurfgewicht bis 100g, eigentlich ideal, aber im Drill verhält sich die Rute, wie ein Besenstiel ;-(

Welcher Blank kommt hier in Frage, kann es ein Harrison werden, oder gibt es in der Länge einen anderen FEINFÜHLIGEN Blank vielleicht von einem Jerkbaithersteller????


----------



## sa-s (18. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> ... war da zufällig ne zweifünfundsiebziger vhf mit "falschherum" montierten titanoptik alurollenhalter und goldenen ringlein mit schwarzer bindung dabei??? :l:l:l:l:l:l:l




hallo angelspezi,

das kann ich nicht bestätigen und auch nicht dementieren.

aber der robert wird dich sicherlich sofort verständigen wenn dein gerät parat liegt.

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## rainer1962 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Ranger schrieb:


> Guten Abend!
> 
> Ich bin ja begeisterter Belly Boat Angler und nun möchte ich mir was feines zum Geburtstag gönnen:
> 
> ...


 
Jep,
die firejerk wäre sowas, du müsstest sie dann nur auf statio bauen lassen, was mit Sicherheit kein problem ist


----------



## Ranger (18. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Rainer,



Ist dieser Blank straff genug, um 23er Shads zu werfen und beim Fischen ausreichend zu beschleunigen bzw. den Haken zu setzen?


----------



## rainer1962 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Ranger schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer,
> 
> bietet Mad den Firejerk Blank an??? Würde mir gern von Ihm die Rute aufbauen lassen....
> 
> Ist dieser Blank straff genug, um 23er Shads zu werfen und beim Fischen ausreichend zu beschleunigen bzw. den Haken zu setzen?


 

guckst du hier, gibt es in drei Versionen|supergri


----------



## Gummischuh (18. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Sundvogel und andere

Heiiiiiiiligerharrison......wenn ein bestimmter Stock .....so wie mir scheint...... auffallend oft das Zeitliche segnet, dann mach' ich mir dazu halt meine Gedanken. ....Dazu brauche ich auch keine zu besitzen.
Was hat das mit madig machen zu tun ? Wieso muss man darauf so reagieren, als hätt' ich der Ehefrau unnern Rock gefasst ?

Und wenn jemand behauptet, dass 99% aller Rutenbrüche ein Eigenverschulden zu Grunde liegt, dann interessierts mich halt, wie man Materialaspekte zu 99% ausschließen kann.
Darüber hinaus isses doch auch gar nicht schlimm, wenn ich mit 'nem Sensibelchen beim Angeln nix anfangen kann, weil ich Fische fangen will, ohne an Belastbarkeitsgrenzen meines Gerätes denken zu müssen.
Wer das will hat meinen Segen. ....Ganz ehrlich........ich schwöööör|rolleyes

Darüber hinaus möchte ich nicht mit drei verschiedenen Ruten zum Angeln gehen. Wenn ich nach 'nem 30g Gummi 'nen 1er Mepps montieren will, weil grad' 'n Trupp starker Alande vorbeischwimmt, dann will ich auch das ohne große Kompromisse tun können 

Sollte ich irgendwann doch mal 'n neues Stöckchen brauchen, dann muss sie sich an meiner Bisherigen messen. Und sicherlich werd' ich mich für den Fall auch bei Harrison umschauen.
Da ich mich eher für reaktionsschnell als lahmarschig halte, spielt für mich jedoch die Robustheit unter den hier gegebenen Bedingungen eine größere Rolle, als 'nen schnellerer Anschlag im Millisekundenbereich. Und wenn ich dann 3 Fische pro Saison weniger haken sollte, dann is' mir das auch ladde, so lange ich gut fange.

Ob mein Stock aramidummantelt ist, dat wüsst' ich nicht. ...Gibt's das überhaupt ? ...Aussen Kevlar pur ?
_
Ich denke das die allermeisten schon die Unterschiede zwischen den Rutentypen kennen._
Zu meinem Stock steht im ganzen Forum nüscht.

Wiederstandsfähigkeit ist für mich ein Qualitätsmerkmal, und das nicht, weil ich mein Gerät nicht beherrsche, wie mancher voreilig und auch ein wenig überheblich suggerieren möchte.
Hab' die Weser vor der Haustür und bin fast jeden Tag am Wasser, und das seit rund 40 Jahren.

Wenn abweichende Meinungen stören, dann sollte man diesen Thread vielleicht in "Harrisonkuschelthread-Kritik unerwünscht" umbenennen.

so, ......und nu is' gut

#h

......nee, doch noch nicht:q

@ Freelander

Muss man sich mit schisssicheren Westen auskennen, um zu wissen, dass an erster Stelle die Sicherheit, und dann erst der Tragekomfort steht ? Von daher verstehe ich die Frage nicht|kopfkrat.........Sollte doch auch jedem Freelander einleuchten.


----------



## NorbertF (18. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich glaube wenn du mal ne neue suchst solltest du eher bei Hastings kucken als bei Harrison 
Gerade was 23er Gufis und 1er Meppse mit einer Rute betrifft.


----------



## Ranger (18. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Norbert meinst du mit "Hastings" mich????


----------



## NorbertF (18. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Nein, ich meine nen Hastings Blank  den von der Blechpeische.


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> @ Sundvogel und andere...
> 
> Ob mein Stock aramidummantelt ist, dat wüsst' ich nicht. ...Gibt's das überhaupt ? ...Aussen Kevlar pur ?


 
Ja das gibt es. Relativ häufig sogar.

Ich habe mich übrigens an einen Tipp von dir aus einem anderen Thread gehalten und mir eine wirklich günstige Rolle gegönnt.
Aspire 4000FA
Hast ja recht man muss nicht immer High-End nehmen.

Übrigens darf man hier gerne auch über Harrisons diskutieren. Das findet häufig und kritisch statt. Ich weiß gar nicht was du hast. Ich habe hier in der Auseinandersetzung festgestellt, dass für meinen Zielfisch und meine Art zu angeln eine VHF nicht geeignet ist. 
Bei der Entscheidung waren die ehrlichen und kompetenten Aussagen der Harrisonfans sehr hilfreich.

Was will man mehr?

Uli


----------



## Gummischuh (18. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Norbert

wenns mal soweit sein sollte.......und mein Konto mitspielt...., dann würde ich die sicherlich spaßeshalber mal in die Hand nehmen wollen.
Allerdings werfe ich hier so gut wie nie mit 23ern herum. Die 50g bezogen sich auch eher auf Gummi+Kopp. Müsste die ganz Großen auch extrem beschwehren um damit dann noch den Grund zu erreichen.
Habe das mal 'ne Weile mit meiner ollen KevPike getan. Fand das aber nicht allzu......hmmm...elegant, wenn's jedesmal nach'm Auswerfen 'ne Anzeige wegen Ruhestörung jibt|supergri.

Hinzu kommt, dass es hier zwischen den Steinen auch 'ne kostspielige Angelegenheit wäre, wenn jeder Abriss mit 5 Euro zu Buche schlagen würde. Und wo keine Steine, da auch oft keine Fische.
Bei 15cm is' bei mir in der Regel Schluss. Bin eher sogar auf 10...12 cm runter. Hab' so'n Kleinzeuchs früher belächelt. Seitdem ich mich jedoch darauf umgestellt habe, fange ich mehr als zuvor (die Palette der zu erwartenden Fische ist auch größer), die Strömungsverhältnisse sind besser beherrschbar und 'n Abriss kostet mich nichma 'nen Euro und 'n müdes Lächeln.

Was ich sagen will ist........wennse zwischen 5 und 50g tut, dann gut.
Für jede Ködergröße 'nen anderen Stock kaufen müssen, das is' jedenfalls nicht mein Ding.
Habe auch schon 'nen ganzen Rutenwald zusammengekauft im Laufe der Jahre. Habe jetzt immer noch 5 Spinruten im Schrank. Davon brauche ich aber nur noch eine oder bestenfalls zwei. Und das soll auch so bleiben, denn das Gefühl Kompromisse eingegangen zu sein, das habe ich nicht.

Aber erstmal sollte ich mir vielleicht ein Buch kaufen.........."Wie antworte ich kurz auf Postings"|rolleyes

Ich wünsch' Dir 'ne prima Restwoche#h


----------



## NorbertF (18. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Wie gesagt: mir gehts bzw. gings wie dir. Der Rutenwald wurde grösser, meine Unzufriedenheit auch. Ich bin selbst mehr der Typ der immer mit dem gleichen Gerät angelt, einfach weil ich beim Spinnen nicht so viel mitschleppen will. Und richtig: eine Rute die perfekt passt statt 5 oder 15 die ich nur dann und wann nehmen kann und wo ich nie ganz zufrieden bin.
23er angle ich auch selten, nur auf Wels. Aber es geht, wenn es auch wirklich unschön ist. 
Die VHF ist aber schon auch ganz nett, hab selber auch die "leichte".

Wünsch dir auch ne schöne Woche  und viele Zander.


----------



## Margaux (18. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Bei der Entscheidung waren die *ehrlichen* und kompetenten Aussagen der Harrisonfans sehr hilfreich.
> Was will man mehr?


 
|good:   

Und Leute, die meinen eine Harrison beurteilen zu wollen, ohne sie jemals gefischt zu haben #d, bekommen dann halt auch die entsprechenden Antworten. 

Und schließlich sind wir nicht aus Selbstzweck Harrisonfans geworden, sondern weil FÜR UNS und unsere Art zu angeln diese Ruten perfekt sind.


----------



## rainer1962 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Gummischuh;1764248
 
 
Da ich mich eher für reaktionsschnell als lahmarschig halte schrieb:
			
		

> auch eine Art wie man die Schnelligkeit einer Rute definieren kann.....


----------



## rainer1962 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Und schließlich sind wir nicht aus Selbstzweck Harrisonfans geworden, sondern weil FÜR UNS und unsere Art zu angeln diese Ruten perfekt sind.


 

thats it...


----------



## rainer1962 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Nein, ich meine nen Hastings Blank  den von der Blechpeische.


 

Ranger mag sie in max. 230cm, gibt es den denn in der Länge???


----------



## NorbertF (18. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Achso nein natürlich nicht, das war für den Gummischuh gedacht. Ich glaub dem würde sie liegen.
Jetzt hab ichs gerafft.


----------



## Ranger (18. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Also vergess ich die Hastings wieder okay.... Was haltet ihr denn von den TUSK Blanks, gibt einen Seaspin Blank in 240cm bei ebay Wurfgewicht 60-120g


----------



## Gummischuh (18. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Mussi noch wat dazu sagen.....|kopfkrat.......

Margaux.......ich habe lediglich, wie Sundvogel auch, manche Aussagen verwurstet und mir erlaubt, mir darauf hin 'ne Meinung zu bilden. Soviel ich weiß, is' das noch nicht verboten. .....Und wird auch allenthalben praktiziert (...möööööchlicherweise sogar von Dir selbst).
Stichwort Politik...............................und nich' dat hier gleich wieder jemand fracht, ob ich schon mal Politiker gewesen sei:g
....Oder Religion......da mache ich mir auch meine Gedanken zu, ohne jemals 'n Gott gewesen zu sein )

Hätte ich die Rute ob der geschriebenen Meinungen, vorab in den höchsten Tönen mitgelobt, dann hätte sicherlich keiner wat dazu gesacht. .....Kann das sein ? .......Schon komisch irgendwie, oder ?

@Rainer

_ auch eine Art wie man die Schnelligkeit einer Rute definieren kann....._


Ja*grins*.....issoch so. So lange ich den Großteil aller Bisse verwerte isses doch gut. Was will ich mehr ? Zwei Fische pro Anhieb, ....da bedarf es wohl noch 'ner Menge Entwicklungsarbeit|supergri
Und wenn ich so'n paar Jahrzehnte Revue passieren lasse, dann könnte ich nicht einmal sagen, dass ich mit der Einen Rute letztendlich mehr gefangen hätte als mit 'ner anderen.

Jedem das Seine. ...Jedem seine Vorlieben und jedem seine Meinung.

In diesem Sinne#h


----------



## Freelander (18. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Gummischuh

Ich finde wenn man  spezielle Beispiele einbringt,dann sollte man schon ein bischen Backroundwissen dazu haben.|supergri

Und wenn man keine Ahnung davon hat,dann sollte man eben....#c.
Na,ja ist ja nicht schlimm,ich jedenfalls weiß
jetzt was ich davon zu halten habe.

@ all 
lasst Euch nicht ärgern.

@ Margaux
#6


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Margaux.......ich habe lediglich, wie Sundvogel auch, manche Aussagen verwurstet


 
Hab ich das?


Uli


----------



## rainer1962 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Hab ich das?
> 
> 
> Uli


 
nö seh ich nicht so.....
du hast nix verwurschtelt oder so...du hast einfach mitgelesen, gesammelt und gefragt, deine Erkenntnisse eingebracht, und daraufhin Deine Entscheidung (oder auch doch noch net ganz) getroffen. Du würdest sie gerne fischen, machst es aber aus diversen Gründen (deine prioritäten liegen zur Zeit woanders#6), deshalb ziehst du zur zeit eher ne Allrounderrute vor...
so habe ich Dich verstanden...


----------



## Margaux (18. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Freelander schrieb:


> @Gummischuh
> 
> Ich finde wenn man  spezielle Beispiele einbringt,dann sollte man schon ein bischen Backroundwissen dazu haben.|supergri
> 
> ...



@Freelander    |good:


... und damit ist es dann genug zu diesem Thema. Daß wir keine "Politik" machen, sondern einfach nur Harrison-Fans sind, habe ich ein paar Beiträge weiter oben schon geschrieben.

Und daß wir ehrlich sind und auch sagen, für wen oder für welche Zwecke eine Harrison eben nicht paßt, hat Sundvogel gepostet #6. ENDE


----------



## Margaux (18. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Hab ich das?
> 
> 
> Uli



Überhaupt nicht!! Im Gegenteil, Du hast ziemlich genau hinterfragt.  

Aber alle graue Theorie ersetzt halt keine praktische Anwendung... |supergri#h


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Naja so ähnlich.

Ich seh das halt so, dass die VHF für mich zum Mefofischen nicht das Optimum darstellt, weil ich bei dieser Angelei einen anderen Rutentyp bevorzuge. Allroundruten fische ich nicht gerade. Meine Meforuten sind zum Gufieren überhaupt nicht geeignet und Ausgangspunkt war ja meine Frage nach der Interceptor.

Zum ganz leichten fischen habe ich jetzt einen RS-Blank gewählt. Die Rute bekomme ich am Freitag.:vik:

Mein Entschluß die Interceptor und die VHF nicht zu nehmen ist durch eure Beratung und der durchaus kontroversen Diskussion entstanden. Ich hatte eigentlich auch nicht das Gefühl mich irgendwie daneben benommen zu haben.

Nach den Meforuten steht bei mir tatsächlich eine VHF auf der Liste, aber dann wirklich zum Gufieren. Daher hatte ich schon Interesse an dieser Frage zu den Brüchen.

Margeaux und ich haben uns ein wenig auseinandergesetzt, aber nett, freundlich und ohne Besserwisserei.

Uli


----------



## Margaux (18. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Margeaux und ich haben uns ein wenig auseinandergesetzt, aber nett, freundlich und ohne Besserwisserei.
> 
> Uli



Uli, genauso war es, jederzeit konstruktiv und absolut freundlich #6#6#6. So macht's halt auch Spaß und Sinn im AB #h


----------



## rainer1962 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Naja so ähnlich.
> 
> Ich seh das halt so, dass die VHF für mich zum Mefofischen nicht das Optimum darstellt, weil ich bei dieser Angelei einen anderen Rutentyp bevorzuge. Allroundruten fische ich nicht gerade. Meine Meforuten sind zum Gufieren überhaupt nicht geeignet und Ausgangspunkt war ja meine Frage nach der Interceptor.
> 
> ...


 
Meefo kann ich nicht beurteilen, habe nur des öfteren gehört dass der Interceptor recht gut kommen soll bei dieser Fischerei#6
und die VHf ist und bleibt vom Verwedungszweck eine Gummirute, auch das haste richtig erkannt, die eine eigene Performance an den tag legt. Es gibt dabei nur zwei Möglichkeiten...
entweder man liebt oder man hasst sie


----------



## angelspezi82 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ok zugegeben, gehört jetz nich so hier rein #d

wir auch mein einziger offtopic post bleiben (hoffe ich)

aber kennt ihr das ding hier

http://www.rocketfishingrod.com

wär doch ma ne alternative |supergri|supergri|supergri|kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> aber kennt ihr das ding hier
> 
> http://www.rocketfishingrod.com
> 
> wär doch ma ne alternative |supergri|supergri|supergri|kopfkrat



Also wenn schon, dann aber lieber die :m
http://www.sportwaffen-schneider.de/images/ACHg.jpg
http://www.sportwaffen-schneider.de...d/876?osCsid=6c9c4984c22af08a73155a4839183fec


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Es gibt dabei nur zwei Möglichkeiten...
> entweder man liebt oder man hasst sie


Ich bin für LIEBE :l

Habe heute Nachmittag gleich 'ne ganze Handvoll neu aufgesetzt, darunter ganz spezielle Dinger. Aber erstmal fertig machen zum Test.  1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - Fire!  :m


----------



## Bernhard* (19. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> ok zugegeben, gehört jetz nich so hier rein #d
> 
> wir auch mein einziger offtopic post bleiben (hoffe ich)
> 
> ...


 
Nein, glaub ich nicht! Zu viel Plastik - wenn Dir die auf die Steinpackung fällt, dann ist sie auch hin...übrigens kein Materialfehler, weil man ja vorher weiss, dass es aus Plasik ist. :q


----------



## Bernhard* (19. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ...und die VHf ist und bleibt vom Verwedungszweck eine Gummirute, auch das haste richtig erkannt, die eine eigene Performance an den tag legt. Es gibt dabei nur zwei Möglichkeiten...
> *entweder man liebt oder man hasst sie*


 
Nö, man kann auch einfach ganz objektiv - wie ich - sagen, dass es ne tolle Gummi-Rute ist!
Und das, ohne ein Harrison-Blank-Fan im eigentlichen Sinn zu sein.

Der Begriff "Fan" vermittelt ja ansich schon ein gewisses Mass und Subjektivität. So ist man z.B. ein Fan von St. Pauli, obwohl die spieltechnisch anderen Clubs nicht das Wasser reichen können - hat halt andere Gründe (vielleicht blödes Beispiel). |rolleyes

Und ganz nebenbei: Meine VHF (sogar die dünne 5-30er) ist auch noch ganz. Und das, obwohl ich der mit den unsensiblen bayrischen Bärenpranken bin, der mit den Ruten immer gegen die Bäume läuft...:q


----------



## NorbertF (19. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Stimmt, ich finde auch dass es ne gute Rute ist, aber eine andere fisch ich noch lieber


----------



## Margaux (19. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Meefo kann ich nicht beurteilen, habe nur des öfteren gehört dass der Interceptor recht gut kommen soll bei dieser Fischerei#6
> und die VHf ist und bleibt vom Verwendungszweck eine Gummirute...
> entweder man liebt oder man hasst sie


 
Freelander - wohnt an der Küste, der Glückliche - wird hier bald bestätigen können, daß die VHF 30g in 3,20m eine klasse MeFo-Rute und keine reine GuFi-Rute ist (Rainer #h). Wie ich schon des öfteren geschrieben habe, fällt die Spitze dieser Harrison für eine VHF ungewöhnlich "weich" aus. Und wenn man die straffen VHF an sich mag, wird man diese Rute lieben :k.

Und ganz klar - bevor hier wieder "Politik-Mache" o.ä. behauptet wird #d - wer weichere Ruten mag (wie Sundvogel ) sollte eher nicht auf die VHF 30g 3,20m zum MeFo-Angeln zurückgreifen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> wer weichere Ruten mag (wie Sundvogel ) sollte eher nicht auf die VHF 30g 3,20m zum MeFo-Angeln zurückgreifen.


Vor allem sollten mal ganz viele nicht auf die schrecklich harte unfischbare VHF zurückgreifen, damit mad wieder Luft hat für z.B. andere wichtige Dinge!  #h
(z.B. Spitzenteile, neue 2-20 Entwicklung, usw.)


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich werde Sonntag meinen neuen Stecken probe fischen. Wo soll ich ihn denn vorstellen?

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich werde Sonntag meinen neuen Stecken probe fischen. Wo soll ich ihn denn vorstellen?


Also meine Idee wäre: Am besten nimmst Du einen Fotografen mit, haust alle wichtigen Köder der Reihe nach dran und der Fotograf fotografiert das dann, Du schreibst den passenden  Kommentar dazu, und hinterher hängen ganz viele lechzend und sabbernd :k an dem neu erstellten Thread einer Weitwurf-Leichtrute. :m

(und falls was schief geht, haste gleich einen Zeugen, Beweisfoto etc. an der Hand , obwohl ich in dem Fall davon nicht ausgehe)


----------



## Margaux (20. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> ...und falls was schief geht...


 
...kauft sich Sundvogel halt doch die VHF 30g 3,20m... |muahah:


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Nee, nee,

keine Sorge Margeaux, ich will ja eine leichte Rute haben.|supergri


Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sundvogel schrieb:


> keine Sorge Margeaux, ich will ja eine leichte Rute haben.|supergri


Hast Du die MeFo-lange VHF schon mal richtig gefischt, oder noch besser einen Fisch mit gefangen?


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Det, nun entspann mal.

Mein Mefo-Blank von der MP1 wiegt gerade mal 2g mehr als der VHF-Blank und ist dabei aber dünner. Die VHF hat mich als leichte Rute sehr interessiert, aber als ich gehört und gesehen habe, dass sie 35g locker schmeisst und dabei im Blank genauso dick ist wie meine Kevspin habe ich davon Abtstand genommen. Gäbe es die unter -20g wäre sie wohl für mich geeignet.

Ich will ja keinen Ersatz für meine MP1, denn die ist für mich eine ideale Mefo-Spinne und genau überhaupt gar keine Gufi-Rute. 

Für schweres Fischen bis 30g oder wenn Dorsch zu erwarten ist, kann ich immer wunderbar meine Kevspin auspacken.

Ich will eine sehr, sehr leichte Rute und hoffe, dass ich diese in entsprechender Qualität nach längerer Suche und auch in Auseinandersetzung mit euch gefunden habe.

Uli


----------



## Margaux (20. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hast Du die MeFo-lange VHF schon mal richtig gefischt.


 
@Det
Sundvogel konnte mangels Gelegenheit die VHF 30g 3,20m ja nicht testen. Ein gemeinsamer Termin hat leider wegen Zeitnot nie geklappt. 

Ich habe jetzt folgendes gemacht:
Ich wohne ja 550km von der Küste entfernt :c und da mein "Herbstfahrplan" mich mit dem WoMo dieses Jahr eher ins Landesinnere führt , habe ich Freelander die Rute an die Küste geschickt. Er soll sie dort auf MeFo "hardcore"-testen. Die ersten Küstendorsche hat er schon ohne Probleme gelandet, auf seine ersten MeFo-Fänge bin ich gespannt #6.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Dann mach mit dem "Tester" aber ein Non-Disclosure der Testergebnisse :q für die nächste Zeit, damit mad hinter deinen und meinen Aufträgen erstmal hinterherkommt. 
Wenn sich alle auf ihn stürzen, kann er einem schon leid tun. |rolleyes


----------



## Margaux (20. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Dann mach mit dem "Tester" aber ein Non-Disclosure der Testergebnisse :q für die nächste Zeit, damit mad hinter deinen und meinen Aufträgen erstmal hinterherkommt.
> Wenn sich alle auf ihn stürzen, kann er einem schon leid tun. |rolleyes


 

|muahah:Wohl wahr!!! Aber so wie es aussieht, muß ich demnächst eine weitere Bestellung bei mad machen:... nämlich eine neue VHF 30g. 3,20m zum (Meer-) Forellenangeln |muahah:


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Und langsam ärgere ich mich ein wenig. Was willst du da testen? Schwachfug. Ob man mit der Rute auch Blinker werfen kann? Dorsch und Forelle sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche Paar Schuhe. Wenn du Det, erzählst, dass du mit 18er Monofil auf Forelle an Talsperren fischt, dann frage ich mich warum. Auserdem und das stammt ebenfalls von dir, erzählst du immer das sich dir die Hechtschniepel ständig im Drill aushebeln. Auch das ist wahrlich keine Aussage, die mich zwangsläufig an Meerforellen denken läßt. Die Wurfweite ist dabei ziemlich schnuppe, es sei denn man hat am Wasser wenig Erfahrung. Ich habe mir bei der Wahl meiner Stöcker nun wirklich die Mühe gemacht mich mit der Sache intensiv auseinanderzusetzen und dann finde ich es bisweilen irritierend, dass jemand der so völlig ahnungslos in dem Bereich ist, sich so aufplustert. Ich habe im Frühjahr, bestimmt mehr Küstentage gehabt als du in deinem ganzen Leben.
Bei der Frage VHF oder nicht habe ich unter anderem auch zwei Rutenbauer befragt.
Der eine hat mir fröhlich erklärt, dass ich mit der VHF 35g bis zum Horizont schleudern kann. Sowas brauche ich nicht. Der andere hat mir glattweg erklärt, dass die Rute für meine Art zu fischen totaler Quatsch ist. 
Ich werde mir vermutlich sogar eine VHF zulegen. Zum Gufieren und vielleicht mal zum Dorschangeln an der Küste, aber wie gesagt, das hat für mich nix mit der Faszination Mefoangeln zu tun, obgleich man sicher den einen oder anderen Silberbarren als Beifang hat.

Uli


----------



## Margaux (20. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Und langsam ärgere ich mich ein wenig. Was willst du da testen? Schwachfug.
> ...
> Ich habe im Frühjahr, bestimmt mehr Küstentage gehabt als du in deinem ganzen Leben.
> 
> Uli


 
@Uli
Bitte nicht böse werden, ehrlich |pftroest:

Weil die Aussage mit den Küstentagen wahrscheinlich auch auf mich zutrifft, angelt die VHF halt Freelander gezielt auf MeFo - und da fallen doch Dorsche als Beifang an (passiert mir jedenfalls).

Lassen wir das Thema erst mal gut sein und warten ab was Freelander - als völlig neutraler AB'ler - zum Thema "Mefo mit der VHF 30g 3,20m" berichten wird #h.


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> @Uli
> Bitte nicht böse werden, ehrlich |pftroest:


 
Ich bin überhaupt nicht böse.

Ich finde es unseriös. So mancher schaut hier in die Expertenrunde und kauft sich so ein Ding.

Du kannst mir glauben, dass ich das alles sehr gespannt verfolge. Aber diese Sache mit der 18er Mono z.B. über sowas kann ich mich dann wirklich ärgern.

Aber wie gesagt, ihr habt mich vollends überzeugt, dass das DIE Rute überhaupt ist zum Zandern im hamburger Hafen. Aber dann wohl eher die mit -45g.

Uli


----------



## schroe (20. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

War nicht einer sachlichen Diskussion dienlich. Darum habe ich es gelöscht.


----------



## Freelander (20. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo!
Also ich bin mit der VHF 30 3,20m bei uns an der Küste schon mal unterweges gewesen und bin wirklich sehr angetan von der VHF.Es ist so wie Margaux schon geschrieben hat sie ist zumindest für mich ideal zum Mefofischen.Die Spitze hat genau die richtige Aktion um meine 18gr.Küstenwobbler und ähnliches gut zu führen.
Sie hat ein schön kräftiges Rückrat und jederAnschlag kommt schön durch,das konnte ich bei 5 schönen ü50 Dorschen schon mal testen.
Im Drill macht sie für mich auch einen sehr guten Eindruck,jeder der 5 Kameraden(Dorsch)war schön in den Watkescher oder um größere Findlinge im Wasser herum zu führen.
Von der Wurfweite her kann ich mich überhaupt nicht beschweren,denn meiner Meinung nach ist die Wurfweite gerade hier ander Küste sehr entscheidend.
Zur Info meine Kombo war die VHF mit Aspire 4000 und 12er Berkley Fireline Crystal,Köder war Spöket 18gr.mit Einzelhaken.
Am Samstag versuche ich nochmal ans Wasser zu kommen um eine Mefo ans Band zu bekommen,aber im Moment ist der Wind hier oben sehr frisch und das ist nicht ganz so gut.
Sobald ich eine Mefo bekomme werde ich berichten,wie sich die Rute mit so einem Fischlein im Drill verhält.
Bis bald, hoffentlich:m.


----------



## Margaux (20. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Freelander schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Also ich bin mit der VHF 30 3,20m bei uns an der Küste schon mal unterweges gewesen und bin wirklich sehr angetan von der VHF.Es ist so wie Margaux schon geschrieben hat sie ist zumindest für mich ideal zum Mefofischen.Die Spitze hat genau die richtige Aktion um meine 18gr.Küstenwobbler und ähnliches gut zu führen.
> Sie hat ein schön kräftiges Rückrat und jederAnschlag kommt schön durch,das konnte ich bei 5 schönen ü50 Dorschen schon mal testen.
> Im Drill macht sie für mich auch einen sehr guten Eindruck,jeder der 5 Kameraden(Dorsch)war schön in den Watkescher oder um größere Findlinge im Wasser herum zu führen.
> ...



@Freelander, danke für den schönen Bericht #6... praxisnäher geht wohl kaum.

Und mein Schlußwort zur obigen Diskussion:
Jeder hat halt eine andere Art zu Angeln, ob nun weich oder hart, leicht oder schwer, weit werfen oder nicht etc. Deshalb ist es hier im AB auch schwer, in der Theorie Ruten mit all ihren Facetten zu beschreiben oder gar Geräteempfehlungen zu geben. Der eine findet dieses und jenes klasse, mit dem der andere wiederum überhaupt nichts anfangen kann. Für eine VHF "auf Abwegen" - sprich nicht für den GuFi-Gebrauch - trifft das besonders zu. Ich habe ja sehr oft betont, das ich VT- aber auch VHF-Allrounder bin, da ich halt straffe Ruten sehr gerne einsetze. Deshalb habe ich bisher jedem geraten, zumindest eine VHF vor dem Kauf mal zu testen. Weil' s eben nicht jedem liegt.

Diese Diskussion um die VHF 30g. 3,20m ist jetzt doch etwas aus den Fugen geraten, was ich nicht recht verstehe, wozu ich aber augenscheinlich beigetragen habe. Das wollte ich absolut nicht, zumal ich Robert's Arbeit sehr sehr schätze. Ich werde mich deshalb ab jetzt aus solchen Diskussionen heraushalten. Gerne schreibe ich, daß ich PERSÖNLICH mit der So-und-so-Rute so-und-so gerne angle, werde aber über meine rein subjektiv-persönlichen Meinungen nicht diskutieren. Denn wie gesagt, es ist alles mein persönlicher Eindruck und meine persönliche Meinung, wie auch daß die VHF 30 in 3,20 FÜR MICH eine super klasse MeFo-Rute ist.

ICH HABE FERTIG!


----------



## Pikepauly (20. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Volker
Uli hat ne ganz eigene Art zu fischen, und kann mit einer VHF definitiv auf Mefo nix werden.
Ich selbst z. Bsp. fische auch eine sehr straffe Rute aber mit Monofil, Uli bis jetzt Geflecht mit einer recht weichen Rute.
Ohne jetzt die VHF selbst schon mal an der Küste gefischt zu haben, glaube ich das sie vielen Angler auch gut liegen könnte.
Wenn Du noch eine Rute an die Küste schicken willst. PN reicht.


----------



## Living Dead (20. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ja die 30gr täte mich auch interessieren! gibts die auch was kürzer als 3,20? so richtung 2,90 plus minus 10cm?


----------



## Pikepauly (20. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Abschneiden!


----------



## Living Dead (20. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Abschneiden!



Unten oder oben und nach die komplette Rute oder nur den Blank?|rolleyes


----------



## angelspezi82 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Abschneiden!




bist verrückt? son rütchen muss man abbrechen :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@schroe und sundvogel:
Da ihr meine Gerätschaften und Eigenbausachen nicht kennt, und die auch beileibe nicht Standard sind, könnt ihr euch gar kein Urteil darüber erlauben. :g

Mit dem "08/15-Prütt" aus dem Normalangebot der Kataloge werdet bitte glücklich, aber das hier von mir sind ein paar andere Dimensionen, da geht es um wirklichen Gerätebauenthusiasmus, den auch nicht jeder teilen muß. Und es kommt auf die Feinheiten an. 
Und ich bin der Meinung, das schnelle harte Ruten mehr fangen, für meine Angelei. Das kann jemand anders ganz anders sehen, auch gut. 
Vielleicht kann man das mal direkt auf Erfolg und Bißraten vergleichen. 

Und ich weiß nicht, was da mit der 18er Mono immer kommt? |kopfkrat Es gibt inzwischen derartige Schnüre, die man nicht zerreissen und die demzufolge auch für große Fische taugen, und die genügend dehnarm zum Spinnfischen sind. Damit kann man L bis UL-Fischen, sogar mit einer BP-Blank-Rute. Wo ist da das Problem?

Ich habe auch langsam keine Lust mehr die ewig gleichen Fragen und Diskussionen zu führen, bringt ja irgendwie keinen Fortschritt. Andere Leute hier im Board sind da inspirativer, haben auch mal neue Ideen als die Standardlitanei herunterzubeten. Und nicht jeder schmeißt monatlich 500 EUR Scheinchen seinem Gerätehändler in die Kasse, das solltet ihr auf eurem hohen Roß mal nicht vergessen. Oder haltet ihr euch für sowas viel besseres, sich vom gemeinen Angler derart weit zu distanzieren? oder distanzieren zu müssen?

Und mal eine andere Definition Meerforellenfischen:
Ein viel zu großer Teich mit sehr schlechtem Besatz und Fischaufkommen, dazu zuviel Salz in der Suppe,
und die Forellen fängt man nur wenn sie denn im Schwarm mal vorbeikommen, wobei man sie meist auch sehen kann.
Dann ist es Baby-Einfach. Ansonsten steht und kurbelt man sich die Seele erfolglos aus dem Leib.
Wie gesagt: Eine Definition! 

Und Forellen fange ich in der Regel für die Pfanne, effektiv und möglichst soviele wie ich brauche. Und dazu das effektive Gerät, was ich ganz simpel in Bißausbeute zähle. Das ist der Primärfaktor. Göttinnen haue ich nicht in die Pfanne, sondern eher in die Heia.


----------



## Pikepauly (20. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Meinte natürlich wenn dann unten was wegnehmen.
Eigentlich ja kein Problem bei einer Rute, die nicht von der Stange kommt.

@Det 

Bitte nicht böse sein.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Diese Diskussion um die VHF 30g. 3,20m ist jetzt doch etwas aus den Fugen geraten, was ich nicht recht verstehe, wozu ich aber augenscheinlich beigetragen habe. Das wollte ich absolut nicht, zumal ich Robert's Arbeit sehr sehr schätze. Ich werde mich deshalb ab jetzt aus solchen Diskussionen heraushalten.


Volker, das brauchste doch gar nicht, wäre echt schade. 

Irgendwie schon komisch: Da wird seitenlang fabuliert über eine Rute, die kaum einer je von den Diskutanten richtig gefischt hat, oder? Wer hat noch?

Und die Rute ist vollkommen anders, wie eine VHF überhaupt für jemanden schwer beschreiblich ist, der sich nicht selber damit auseinander setzt. Und die lange leichte ist eben noch wieder anders, und hat noch ganz andere Möglichkeiten. Und ist keine reine MeFo-Rute, das würde ihr überhaupt nicht gerecht. 
Die Möglichkeiten und Fähigkeiten bekommt man aber nicht durch fabulieren heraus, sondern mit ausprobieren. Und nicht nur eine Ködertype. Ich bilde mir zumindest ein damit eine ganze Menge ausprobiert zu haben, incl. Umbau und kürzermachen, kleinste über kleine und mittlere  und großte Köder im Range UL-L-M damit gefischt zu haben und sogar einige sehr schöne Fische daran gedrillt zu haben. Beschreiben werde ich das nicht mehr, weil es irgendwie sinnlos ist. Probiert es selber aus. 

@Pikepauly
Hast ja eigentlich recht , aber irgendwie entsteht hier gerade ein Spaghetti-Blumenkohl, den ich nicht gut finde. #d


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Ja die 30gr täte mich auch interessieren! gibts die auch was kürzer als 3,20? so richtung 2,90 plus minus 10cm?


Das geht nicht so. Wenn man mehr als wenige cm wegnimmt (ich habe 2*4cm je oben und unten probiert an einer M1Q, die M2Q ist von Haus aus noch merklich etwas straffer und hat mehr Material, ca.4g im ST meine ich), dann bekommt man einen Knüppel. 3,10m ist mit dem Blank das äußerste. Besser ist es die 2,70m so um 15cm im HT zu verlängern, hab ich heute mal genau angeschaut, müßte gehen,braucht man nur ein starkes Zapfenstück, probiere ich wahrscheinlich sogar aus, weil die auf Anwenderinnenwunsch nur einen kurzen 30cm Unterkork bekommen hat. Eine 2,85cm wäre schon ganz fein, ist aber bestimmt straffer als die 3,20. Nebeneinander ausprobieren kommt übermorgen, dann weiß ich es genauer.
Genauso probiere ich dann eine andere Unikat Sub-3m Leicht-VHF aus, mal sehen ob das funzt.


----------



## Pikepauly (20. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Det
Ohne zu wissen, was ein Spaghetti- Blumenkohl ist, gebe ich Dir recht.
Einige haben da etwas übertrieben, die letzte Zeit.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Mir gefällt die Diskussion auch nicht und ich habe wohl dazu beigetragen, das sie etwas unangemessen wird.

Übrigens fische ich auch keine Teile aus dem Katalognormalangebot, aber ich schau nicht auf jene herab die das tun. Da gibt es nämlich ganz tolle Ruten.

Einfach zur Information: Ich habe Living Dead empfohlen sich mal nach einer Vhf umzusehen.

Nur mal so in punkto Frage Neutralität.

Wenn ich jetzt jemanden zu Nahe getreten bin tut mir das Leid, ich werde mich in Zukunft aus diesem Thread heraushalten.

Uli


----------



## Living Dead (21. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Mir gefällt die Diskussion auch nicht und ich habe wohl dazu beigetragen, das sie etwas unangemessen wird.
> 
> Übrigens fische ich auch keine Teile aus dem Katalognormalangebot, aber ich schau nicht auf jene herab die das tun. Da gibt es nämlich ganz tolle Ruten.
> 
> ...



Ja hat er in der Tat. Hab ja auch nach ner etwas härteren Rute gefragt. Die 30er gibts auch in 2,70? Würd mir auch evtl reichen!


----------



## NorbertF (21. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

In 2,70 ist sie aber nix zum Forellenfischen, da hab ich sicher 70% Drillaussteiger. Allerdings auf Gummifisch. Zu hart.


----------



## schroe (21. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Mir gefällt die Diskussion auch nicht und ich habe wohl dazu beigetragen, das sie etwas unangemessen wird.



Das trifft zu, sehe ich klar ein. 
Darum habe ich meinen überzogenen Einwurf wieder entfernt.

Wäre nicht schön, wenn wegen meiner Aüßerungen sich jemand aus dem Thread zurückzieht. Dafür war er bisher viel zu gehaltvoll. Sorry.#d

@Margaux,
du hast dazu nicht beigetragen,.....garantiert nicht, erst recht nicht negativ verstärkend.
@Sundvogel,
du natürlich auch nicht. Ist schon alleinig auf meinem Mist gewachsen und hat in diesem Thread auch nichts zu suchen.

Wie gesagt, sorry.#d


----------



## rainer1962 (21. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Shroe...
habe dir doch schon oft gesagt halte einfach dein blödes Schandmaul......:q

@all
weiß gar nicht was ihr alle habt, ist doch ganz klar, dass konträre Meinungen aufeinandertreffen, ist ja auch gut so, nur so lernen wir
1) die ein oder anderen "Technik" zusätzlich kennen, da ja jeder anders fischt
und
b) die Einsatzbereiche der einzelnen Harrisons und deren Grenzen kennen, gerade weil jeder anders fischt und andere Vorlieben hat, ist hier in meinen Augen ein gehörig großer Infopool, den richtig gedeudet und mit anderen Ruten/Blanks verglichen, da ist ja kaum ein Fehlkauf mehr mögich......


ach ja und wenn ich mir andere freds sehe, da geht die Post aber ganz anders ab, da müssen Mods permanent einschreiten, wir haben hier zwar auch auseinandersetzungen, die aber immer irgendwie selbstreinigend waren und hoffentlich bleibt die rege teilnahme auch so, auch müssen wir nicht immer wieder erklären dass die Eindrücke subjektiv sind, das wissen wir nämlich alle. Ein Harrison Intressent kann hier auf alle Fälle ne Menge Infos bekommen und diese dann abwägen um gezielt dann Fragen zu stellen.
in diesem Sinne 
WEITER WIE BISHER, auch wenns mal "kracht"#h


----------



## duck_68 (21. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich hoffe auch bald "mitreden" zu können - wenn MAD meine VHF fertig stellt......


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Wie gesagt,

ich setze mich gerne auf einer Sachebene mit Dingen vernünftig auseinander. Wenn die Geschichte jedoch Fetischcharakter bekommt und ich ständig das Gefühl haben muß fast schon renitent auf einer gewissen wohlüberlegten Eigenständigkeit zu beharren und man mir das Gefühl gibt ein Trottel zu sein, weil ich nicht kopflos jedem Trend hinterhereier, dann ziehe ich mich da raus.

Danke für die Tipps und die zumeist sehr konstruktive Auseinandersetzung.

Ich bin dann mal weg und werde ein wenig die Mefopeitsche schwingen.

Bis die Tage,

Uli


----------



## Veit (22. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Det: Da du das wolltest, beschreib ich den Bruch meiner Harrison hier nochmal genau.
Also war an jenem Tag Spinnfischen vom Boot aus. Kann mich nicht erinnern, dass die Rute irgendwo draufgeknallt oder runtergefallen ist. Hatte dann auch erst noch nen Zander gefangen, dann sind wir noch auf ein anderes gewässer gewechselt, da hab ich dann einen HEcht gefangen und es gab keinerlei probleme beim Drill mit der Rute, fünf Minuten später in denen nichts besonderes passiert ist wieder ein Biss auf Gummifisch und beim Anhieb ist das Spitzenteil dann auf einmal gebrochen und das an zwei Stellen gleichzeitig.Einmal direkt am obersten Leitring und einmal direkt über der Steckverbindung. Wir waren mit nem Schlauchboot unterwegs, also die Rute kann auch nicht irgendwelchen Schaden an der Bootswand genommen haben oder so. Kanns mir dementsprechend überhaupt nicht erklären...Bis dahin war ich ja total begeistert von der Rute. Soooo schön leicht und trotzdem kraftvoll genug um drei Welse um 1,50 m damit zu landen.


----------



## Pikepauly (22. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Veit
Die drei Welse hast du vorher mit der Rute gefangen, ist doch richtig oder?
Nur mal um den Tathergang zu rekonstruieren.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Gummischuh (22. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

_......"Kanns mir dementsprechend überhaupt nicht erklären".........
_
Frach mal den Rainer, der wird Dir das schon sagen...|rolleyes

Wenn Du Lust und die Möglichkeit hast, dann lass' Dir mal 'ne Armalite Spin aufbauen.
Die ist ...vielleicht... einen Bruchteil schwerer, ...vielleicht... einen Bruchteil langsamer, aber das war's dann auch schon mit Bruchteilen.
......Nur mal so als Tipp von jemandem, der vom Angeln nu überhaupt keine Ahnung hat:g.

#h


----------



## Gummipeitscher (22. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich lese in diesem Thread auch schon länger mit und fische selber die VT 45, die 75, die VHF 75 und eine Armalite Spin, sowie ein paar andere Ruten.
Wenn ich mal zusammenfasse ist es doch richtig, dass bisher NUR eine einzige oder vielleicht zwei Harrison VHF gebrochen sind, wo die Ursache ungeklärt ist.
Man muss sich auch mal vor Augen halten, wie viele von diesen Ruten schon im Umlauf sind.
Kritik kommt auch immer von denselben Personen und so wird der Eindruck erweckt, als ob es öfter zu Brüchen kommt.
Mir ist auch ein Bruch einer VT bekannt. Dort hat sich der Köder beim Schleppen in einem Baum verhängt, die Rollenbremse war zu und so kam es zum Bruch. Es gibt sicher keine Rute, die dabei nicht zu Bruch gegangen wäre.
Die Armalite kann man mit keiner Harrison vergleichen. Es gibt viele andere Hersteller, die kev-verstärkte Blanks anbieten. Wollte ich noch mal so eine Rute kaufen, würde ich eher zu einer alten Sportex tendieren. Die ist leichter, schneller, günstiger und ebenso stabil.
Wenn man eine Rute beim Drill eines schweren Fisches extrem bei der Landung nach hinten hält geht jede Rute zu Bruch wenn der Fisch noch mal schlägt, auch eine Armalite. Dafür ist keine Rute gebaut.
Ich sehe nur einen einzigen Vorteil der Armalite-Ruten: Bei Schleppfischen.
Die Ruten haben eine Spitzenaktion und somit lässt sich das Köderspiel sehr gut verfolgen.
Man sieht sofort an der Spitze, wenn sich Kraut am Köder verfangen hat.
Das kann eine VHF nicht bieten.
Für jede andere Art der Fischerei liegen zwischen eine VHF und der 10-15 Jahre alten Armalite Welten.
Die Armalite ist:
- sehr schwer
- sehr kopflastig und einfach nur teuer.
Ich kenne kaum eine moderne Rute, die zum Gummifischen schlechter geeignet wäre.
Die Angaben der Armalites stimmen nicht.
Wenn ich eine Rute kaufe, möchte ich auch das angegebene WG ungefähr nutzen können.
Die Armalite mit 30g. max. WG wirft locker 45-50g., die 45g. Armalite 60-70g. und die 90er Armalite verkraftet 150g. WG.
Das sehe ich nicht als Vorteil, sondern als großen Nachteil, denn die Angaben sind einfach nur falsch.
Die 90g. Armalite ist eine gute Wallerspinnrute. 
Sie wird woanders auch leicht verändert als 150g. und 200g. Wallerspinnrute angeboten (dort stimmen die Angaben), aber die originale 90g. ist auch eine gute Wallerspinnrute, welche locker 150g. wirft.
Jeder, der mal eine VHF gefischt hat wird von dieser alten Century enttäuscht sein, es sein denn, er schleppt ausschließlich oder geht auch mal gerne mit der Rute zu Ansitzangeln.


----------



## duck_68 (22. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Gummipeitscher schrieb:


> Ich lese in diesem Thread auch schon länger mit und fische selber die VT 45, die 75, die VHF 75 und eine Armalite Spin, sowie ein paar andere Ruten.
> Wenn ich mal zusammenfasse ist es doch richtig, dass bisher NUR eine einzige oder vielleicht zwei Harrison VHF gebrochen sind, wo die Ursache ungeklärt ist.
> Man muss sich auch mal vor Augen halten, wie viele von diesen Ruten schon im Umlauf sind.
> Kritik kommt auch immer von denselben Personen und so wird der Eindruck erweckt, als ob es öfter zu Brüchen kommt.
> ...




|good:|goodas ist mal eine richtig gute Aussage von jemand der Harrison Ruten fischt und nicht ein Gefasel von einem, der mal gehört hat, dass jemand einen kennt, der gehört haben soll, dass eine VHF gebrochen ist#q #q


Für die ständigen Querulanten: Das ist der *Harrison FAN Thread* und nicht der Anti-Harrison Dummlaberer Thread:q:q

Übrigens:

Wem der Schuh passt, der möge ihn sich gerne anziehen


----------



## Veit (22. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Veit
> Die drei Welse hast du vorher mit der Rute gefangen, ist doch richtig oder?
> Nur mal um den Tathergang zu rekonstruieren.
> 
> ...



Jepp so isses!


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Lieber Martin,

es wäre hilfreich, wenn du die "Querulanten" direkt ansprechen würdest. So könntest du Mißgunst und Stress für alle deutlich minimieren und würdest vielleicht die, die du meinst auch tatsächlich erreichen. Öl ins lodernde Feuer dieses ansonsten netten Threads zu schütten, ist wohl nicht zwingend erforderlich.

@Margeaux und Angeldet
Sorry, wenn ich etwas grob war. Letztlich geht es nur um eine Angelrute und ich finde wir könnten uns jetzt einfach alle wieder liebhaben.


Uli


----------



## Freelander (22. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hey,
An alle Armalite Fans,da verkauft gerade einer eine im Kleinanzeigenteil.
Schlagt doch zu.:q:q:q


----------



## duck_68 (22. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Uli,

Du warst mit dem Posting sicherlich nicht gemeint!!!! In erster Linie meine ich damit den alles besserwissenden G....schlappen|bla:|bla: Will hier aber auch keinen Zwist verursachen. Nur stinkt es mir gewaltig, dass in fast jedem Thread, wo es über hochwertiges Tackle geht, fast immer ein paar Trolle meinen, man brauche doch dies und jenes nicht, da es auch mit dem blablabla Gerät ginge.... 

Wenn nur endlich meine VHF käme... muss wohl doch mal bei Robert anrufen 

Schönen Abend noch #h

Martin


----------



## Chrizzi (23. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Nur stinkt es mir gewaltig, dass in fast jedem Thread, wo es über hochwertiges Tackle geht, fast immer ein paar Trolle meinen, man brauche doch dies und jenes nicht, da es auch mit dem blablabla Gerät ginge....


 
Naja es gibt Leute die kaufen sich statt einer Stella/Exist oder sonstwas, was in die Preisregion liegt, ein Auto.

Im Prinzip ist es wirklich verrückt soviel Geld für sowas auszugeben. Aber wenn man öfter zum Angeln kommt lohnt es sich wahrscheinlich, wenn das Top-Gerät lange hält und so funktioniert wie es soll. Wenn man nur ein paar mal zum Angeln kommt hält auch günstiger Krams ausreichend. Da tut es dann auch irgendein alter Stock zum Gummifischen. 
Ich nutze da nichts anderes, ein harten Knüppel (irgendein alter DAM Hypron Stock) mit 40-80g WG und 2,75m Länge. Die Rute wird auch zum Aaleangeln und sonstwas genommen. Die war auch schon am Forellenteich als Grundangel. Ob das nun optimal ist, kann sich ja jeder denken - natürlich nicht. 
Das einzige wo eine bessere Rute/Rolle her müsste wäre für's Spinnfischen - was mir sowieso mehr Spaß bringt und das ist im großen und ganzen die Ostsee oder Barsche auf'm See, da die aber nicht zahlreich und schon gar nicht groß gesäät sind, bleibt es mehr oder weniger bei der Ostsee.

Warum allerdings die bessere (damit auch teurere) Gerätschaft schlecht geredet wird #c

Aber das gehört hier ja eigendlich nicht hierhin, so eine Diskusion sollte man wo anders führen und nicht hier einen so langlebigen Thread verschrotten #6


Living Dead sucht ja eine MeFo-Rute für etwas schwerere Köder (25g oder sowas war das). Er wurde (wie Uli schon schrieb) auf die Idee gebracht mal hier zu fragen ob die Harrison für sowas brauchbar wäre. 



			
				NorberF schrieb:
			
		

> In 2,70 ist sie aber nix zum Forellenfischen, da hab ich sicher 70% Drillaussteiger. Allerdings auf Gummifisch. Zu hart.


 
Sowas hab ich mir fast gedacht (und im MeFo-Bereich auch geschrieben), da Rainer die Harrison als reine GuFi Rute eingestuft hat und ich Rainer ziemlich blind glaube was er hier von sich gibt - immerhin hat er den ganzen Kram und weiß was er von sich gibt (so wie einige andere hier auch). 


Gibt's von Harrison (oder auch andere) den irgendwas, was für's "schwere" Forellenangeln geeignet wäre?


----------



## rainer1962 (23. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

wie schwer solls denn auf die Forellen sein...
die Tusk Blanks sind nicht die schlechteste Wahl fürs leichte Spinnen auf Barsch und Forell, kommt halt immer drauf an, was man wie mit welchen Ködern machen will


----------



## Chrizzi (23. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hier steht was er sucht.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=109763


----------



## rainer1962 (23. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

jep Chrizzy 
da schreibt er aber auch er liebt harte Ruten, ich befische keine Meefos von daher werde ich ihm auch zu nichts raten können...
denn den einen sind die VHF zu hart, andere wiederum mögen sie.....


----------



## Gummischuh (23. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moinmoin

@Gummipeitscher
_...Kritik kommt auch immer von denselben Personen und so wird der Eindruck erweckt, als ob es öfter zu Brüchen kommt......

_Nö, ..was mich betrifft, waren es eher die sog. Fans, die in mir den Eindruck erweckten, dass man die Vorteile einer VHF mit 'ner gewissen Schwachbrüstigkeit bezahlt (Stichwort Ferrari, Handhabungsfehler etc.), und nicht die, die ihre Ruten geschrottet haben.
_
.....Wollte ich noch mal so eine Rute kaufen, würde ich eher zu einer alten Sportex tendieren. Die ist leichter, schneller, günstiger und ebenso stabil........
_
Günstiger sindse, und ebenso stabil sicherlich auch. Leichter und schneller sindse jedoch nicht. Und die Alten (turbos) schon gar nicht. Lediglich die KevPike ist recht leicht (225g bei 3 m), dafür isse nicht die Allerschnellste (aber immer noch schnell genug, um Anbisse mit Erfolg zu quittieren). Habe alle 3m Sportexe in gleicher und annähernder WG-Klasse direkt mit der Armalite vergleichen können. Darüber hinaus habe ich viele Sportexruten besessen  (heute noch 4 STck.). Ich kann die Aussage eher nicht bestätigen.

_
Die Armalite ist:
- sehr schwer
- sehr kopflastig und einfach nur teuer.

_Sehr schwer ? ......Is' 240g für 'ne solide 3-Meter-Spinne sehr schwer ? Is' ok wie ich finde, und das es sich nicht um einen superleichten, papierdünnen Blank handelt, das erwähnte ich schon.
Schwer wird etwas für mich, wenn's beim Angeln merklich ins Gewicht fällt. ...Mit der Betonung auf MERKLICH. Was ich in der Praxis nicht spüre is' mir wurscht.
Kopflastig finde ich sie auch nicht. Der "Drehpunkt" ohne Rolle befindet sich in knapp 85cm Entfernung vom Rutenende bei recht kurzem Handteil, und mit Rolle genau am kurzen Vorgriff.
Teuer: ......Jo, das lässt sich nicht bestreiten. Würde heutzutage auch'n Teufel tun, und mir 'nen Stock für über 350 Euros zusammenbasteln lassen. Zumal mir Weckesser den seinerzeit für umgerechnet unter 250 Euro gebaut hat.

_ Ich sehe nur einen einzigen Vorteil der Armalite-Ruten: Bei Schleppfischen.
Die Ruten haben eine Spitzenaktion und somit lässt sich das Köderspiel sehr gut verfolgen.
Man sieht sofort an der Spitze, wenn sich Kraut am Köder verfangen hat.
Das kann eine VHF nicht bieten.
_
Warum ist das nur ein Vorteil beim Schleppen ? Wenns halbwegs ordentlich blies und/oder der Boden weich bzw. schlammig war, dann habe ich die zusätzliche Anzeige über die Spitze immer geschätzt. Möcht' ich nicht missen. Es war nie nötig, diesen Zustand durch massigere Bleiköppe wieder herzustellen.
Boden- oder Fischkontakt kriege ich noch mit, wenn Erfühlen oder Schnurverfolgen schon längst nicht mehr funktioniert.

_ Die Angaben der Armalites stimmen nicht.
Wenn ich eine Rute kaufe, möchte ich auch das angegebene WG ungefähr nutzen können.
_
Kannste doch. Und noch ein wenig mehr. Wo ist das Problem ?
Die 5-30g sind exakt der Wg-Bereich, in dem die Spin1 optimal  wirft und arbeitet, ohne über-oder unterfordert zu wirken.
Von einem max. Ködergewicht war bei Century, soviel ich weiss, auch nie die Rede. Zumal das auch eine praxisferne Angabe wäre, denn das Werfen eines 30g Küstenblinkers und eines 30g Gummifisches is' ja doch ein himmelweiter Unterschied in Bezug auf die Belastung.

Will gar nicht anzweifeln, dass es speziell für's Gummifischen noch bessere Ruten geben mag, wobei sich mir nicht völlig erschließt, was BESSER bedeuten mag.

Wenn 'ne VHF schneller ist (als ich es überhaupt benötige), dann nützt es mir nur etwas, wenn ich es nicht mit einer geringeren Festigkeit erkaufe (das behaupte nicht ich, sondern die Spezis).
Beispiel: Gestern......flaches, steiniges Revier.......nicht immer lassen sich Hänger und Bisse zweifelsfrei unterscheiden. Hatte auf kurze Entfernung recht heftig angeschlagen. Hat übel "geknallt" in der Rute, weil der Stein nicht zum Nachgeben bereit war|rolleyes. ............Nach den Aussagen, die ich hier gelesen habe, hätte ich als VHF-Angler nun sicherlich ständig Schiss, sie damit schon vorgeschädigt zu haben.
Und so etwas will ich nicht. 
Is' doch legitim........und hat auch nix mit Querulantentum zu tun.

......womit ich bei Herrn Obelt angekommen wäre....

@MartinObelt

_........und nicht ein Gefasel von einem, der mal gehört hat, dass jemand einen kennt, der gehört haben soll, dass eine VHF gebrochen ist.........

_Nicht gehört. Gelesen. Hier.
Darum gings mir ursprünglich auch gar nicht, sondern um die Aussage von Rainer wg. den 99% Dummköppen.
Ich habe lediglich geschrieben, dass eine Rute, die gewisse Dinge weniger gut wegsteckt, nix für mich ist.
Was hat das mit besserwissen zu tun ???
Nur weil jemand andere Ansprüche und Vorlieben hat, würde ich ihm nie Besserwisserei vorwerfen, .....zumal dann nicht, wenn ich über den Jeweiligen und dessen Gegebenheiten beim Angeln nix weiß.

_ Für die ständigen Querulanten: Das ist der *Harrison FAN Thread* und nicht der Anti-Harrison Dummlaberer Thread:q:q

_Jo, ....und das in einem öffentlichen Forum.
Mach doch 'n Harrison-Fan-Forum auf. Dann haste Deine Ruhe.
Oder, .......ich weiß ja nicht, ob es Dir schon aufgefallen ist, aber hier jibbet ooch 'ne Ignore-Funktion. ...Einfach 'n büschn drauf rumklickern, und schon haste Deinen Thread so, wie er Dir gefällt.
Dann kannste Dir Betitelungen wie Querulant, Dummlaberer oder Troll schenken und schonst Dein Nervenkostüm. .........Hab' nix gegen ein wenig Gestichel mit Augenzwinkern, da ich nicht der Typ bin, der für sich die Wahrheit gepachtet hat, oder in den Keller zum Lachen geht, aber so'n Gehabe wegen 'ner anderen Meinung über eine Angelrute, das finde ich schon ein wenig oversized.....#d

Wenn Du den Robert anrufst, dann frag' ihn doch einfach mal, wie viele VHF's reklamiert wurden und ob nur bestimmte Modelle betroffen sind,.........wenn denn überhaupt.


Ich bin jedenfalls kein Ex und Hopp Angler, der sich jedes Jahr 'nen neuen Knüppel kaufen will und/oder kann. Ich habe mir seinerzeit die Rute(n) mit dem Anspruch "eine Rute für's Leben" zu erhalten, gekauft. Ich möchte, wenn man das mal so sagen will, mit meinem Stock eins werden. Das dürfte aber schwierig werden, wenn ich mir alle Nase lang 'ne neue Protese anschnalle oder mich andauernd sowas wie Unzufriedenheit überkommt.
Kenne natürlich auch die Sucht nach neuen Stöcken und anderem Gedöns, aber irgendwann habe ich dann doch gemerkt, dass es mich nur 'ne Menge Geld kostete, darüber hinaus aber kein zählbarer Nutzen anfiel.

Gutes ist auch in 10 Jahren noch gut. 20g mehr oder weniger in der Hand interessieren mich nicht, weiter als weit werfen können brauch' ich nicht, präziser als präzise tut auch nicht Not, und 'nen Stock mit Fanggarantie jibbet noch nich'.

Ich persönlich könnte mit einer speziellen Gummirute auch nur wenig anfangen, weil ich bei Bedarf jederzeit 'n anderen Köder wie vielleicht kleine Spinner, Blinker oder Wobbler, oder eben auch mal 'nen etwas größeres Gummi dranhängen und zur Zufriedenheit führen will.
Den nötigen oder möglichen Grad der Spezialisierung geben ja die Fische und die Bedingungen vor. Und mir geht's ja um die Fische, und nicht ums Gummibaden. Wenn die kein Gummi wollen, dann muss ich reagieren.
Mit zwei oder drei Ruten am Bach aufzukreuzen is' nix für mich.
Wer es z.B. nur auf Meerforellen abgesehen hat, mit den fast ständig gleichen Voraussetzungen und Ködern, für den macht es natürlich Sinn.
Aber wenn ein gewisser Grad an Robustheit gegeben sein muss, dann ist das einfach so, und hat nix mit Besserwisserei zu tun.

Ich bin jedenfalls rundum zufrieden, auch wenn ich weiß, dass es noch ein paar Gramm leichter ginge. Nur hätte das dann nicht mehr allzuviel mit dem Fischen an sich zu tun, sondern lediglich etwas mit höherschnellerweiter.

Ich orientiere mich an dem, was ich brauche. Andere dürfen das gerne anders handhaben.

Aber nu is' gut, ...möcht' ja nicht weiter beim Kuscheln stören|supergri,.....nich' das hier manch Zartbesaitetem noch der Emotionschip durchbrennt:g

.....Und natürlich wünsche ich jedem VHFler, dass er sich an seiner Peitsche möglichst lange erfreuen möge.
Ob sie etwas taugt, das werden die kommenden Jahre zeigen.

Bis denne#h


Nachtrag: Habe gerade mal im Flohmarkt herumgeklickert. Da vertickt jemand neben der Armalite auch 'ne VHF. .......Modell 2007............*verstärkt*.
Die Frage, ob die Ruten neuerdings verstärkt wären, tauchte übrigens schon einmal auf und wurde, ich mag mich täuschen, nicht beantwortet.
Könnnnnnnte es sein, dass ich mit meinen Gedankengängen doch nicht so daneben gelegen habe ? .....Oder gibt es seitens der Spezis dafür 'ne andere Erklärung ? .........Warum hat Harrison das getan ? ...Oder ham die nu auch keine Ahnung mehr von Angelruten ?|rolleyes


----------



## Chrizzi (23. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> da schreibt er aber auch er liebt harte Ruten


 
Soweit ich weiß sucht er etwas in Richtung Cheetah in eine Nummer Stärker. Also statt der M (7-35g WG) eine MH (8-42g).
Wenn man nun die Cheetah nicht kennt, hilft diese Aussage auch nicht viel weiter 




rainer1962 schrieb:


> ich befische keine Meefos


 
Solltest du aber mal tun  




rainer1962 schrieb:


> denn den einen sind die VHF zu hart, andere wiederum mögen sie.....


 
Zur VHF kann ich nichts sagen, da ich die nicht kenne. Aber als GuFi Rute müsste das doch ein recht steifer Stock sein, also auch mit straffer Spitze. Ich denke wenn zumindestens die Spitze etwas weicher ist (Spitzenaktion) ist es hilfreicher im Drill, da bei dem Geflecht keine Dehung drin ist, und sich die Biester gerne mal "long-line-releasen" - dass kann ich ganz gut #q - vielleicht sollte ich mal so ein Berkley Trilene "Gummivorfach" nutzen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sundvogel schrieb:


> @Margeaux und Angeldet
> Sorry, wenn ich etwas grob war. Letztlich geht es nur um eine Angelrute und ich finde wir könnten uns jetzt einfach alle wieder liebhaben.
> Uli


Finde ich auch viel besser :l, und gut daß Du "hier" bleibst, schließlich bringen einen die kritischen Fragen in der Sache auch weiter! 

Und @schroe: genauso, #g lieber bleibt es so, wie es war!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Ja hat er in der Tat. Hab ja auch nach ner etwas härteren Rute gefragt. Die 30er gibts auch in 2,70? Würd mir auch evtl reichen!





NorbertF schrieb:


> In 2,70 ist sie aber nix zum Forellenfischen, da hab ich sicher 70% Drillaussteiger. Allerdings auf Gummifisch. Zu hart.



Dazu was:
Norberts Einwand ist richtig, kann man aber etwas gegen tun. Sowas an Aussteigern bringt eigentlich sonst die erheblich härtere 45er an Geflechtschnur pur. 

Hatte gestern das Vergnügen 4 verschiedene 5-30er VHFs in der Hand zu haben und frei auszuprobieren. Das sind schon Unterschiede, die lange (ungekürzte) 3,20 ist schon am sensibelsten. Die 2,70er (blau) und 3,20 (anthrazit) sind nach Aufschrift neue M2Q-Blanks, also sogar schon die etwas verstärkten.

Die 2,70er habe ich extra in die weicheste Krümmung gebaut (weil eben auch Forellen auf dem Programm stehen), sowohl ST als auch HT. Der Blank hat zum Glück einen eindeutigen Vorzugspunkt. Und das geht gut, macht einen anständigen geschmeidigen Eindruck, die Biegekurve unter Hänger bei Halblast an einer 25er Mono ist praktisch vollparabol. Fische dran gabs leider nicht beim Probefischen, die "Action" stimmt aber schon mal und das Wurfverhalten ist einfach klasse. Ich sehe die 2,70 etwas mehr als Universalrute (incl. GuFieren) denn die 3,20er, und die 2,30er als absolute Funrute und ideal vom Boot. 

So 10-15cm unten das HT bei der 2,70er verlängern dürfte eigentlich sehr gut die Zwischenlänge bringen, damit würde sie über die Länge auch noch einen Tick weicher.
p.s.: Und das Berkley/Fenwick/XY- IM7 Programm kannste im Vergleich dazu echt abhaken. :g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Veit schrieb:


> @ Det: Da du das wolltest, beschreib ich den Bruch meiner Harrison hier nochmal genau.
> ...
> Soooo schön leicht und trotzdem kraftvoll genug um drei Welse um 1,50 m damit zu landen.


Thx, und fein noch einen genauen Bericht mehr zu haben. #6

Das ist doch die 45er in 2,70m (anthrazit), nicht wahr?

Der 45er würde ich schon die größte Überschätzung attestieren wollen, die tut wie eine ganz schwere, ist aber eine ganz leichte. Sozusagen Provokation pur. :q

Das gilt für die anderen nach meiner Erfahrung so nicht.


----------



## schroe (24. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Und @schroe: genauso,  lieber bleibt es so, wie es war!



@Det,

ich bin dir auch nicht böse. Da sehe ich keinen Grund für.#g


----------



## moped (24. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Servus zusammen,

bisher war ich hier fast nur Mitleser und "Harrison Blank Owner", da die Fische bisher nicht so wollten und ich zugegebenermaßen viel mit der Mad-Twitche unterwegs war, hat die 5/30er ein eher tristes und fischloses Dasein gefristet...........bis heute!

Ich habe heute in einer wahren anglerischen Sternstunde 9 Aitl zwischen 30 und 45cm mit meiner "kleinen" VHF flachlegen können, endlich ist sie eingeweiht!!!! Jetzt weiß ich endlich was gemeint ist, wenn VHF-Fans behaupten jeder Biß ist fast wie ein Blitzeinschlag in der Rute! Den super Köderkontakt konnte ich ja bei meinen Schneider-Tests auch schon genießen, aber jetzt wo sie endlich gedrillt wurde, verstehe ich jeden, der beim Thema VHF ins Schwärmen gerät.......einfach geil!











Zudem war heute wohl "Tag des fliederfarbenem E-Attractors", auf den ich bisher auch noch nie was gefangen habe! Ich habe zwischendrin auch andere Gummis und andere Farben getestet, aber die meisten Bisse kamen auf Flieder!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## sa-s (24. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus jürgen,

respekt und dickes petri! so käme ich auch gerne mal ins schwitzen!!!

habe meine allerersteinzige vhf 75 bis jetzt auch nur 1 stunde ausführen können und noch nicht eingeweiht. hoffentlich kann ich das nächste woche bei euch nachholen und ggf. mal deine 5-30-er antesten.

denn eins ist mir jetzt schon klar, haste eine willst du alle!

von meinen ersten eindrücken hier nur kurz, soll sich ja nicht allzu sehr wiederholen.

die rute wurde von robert in spitzenmässiger handwerkskunst angefertigt. bin immer noch ganz baff, wie leicht doch die "stärkere 75-er ist". der köder- und grundkontakt ist unglaublich präzise, bis jetzt habe ich noch nie so gespürt, wie sehr die kopytos doch mit dem schwanz wackeln.

wie gesagt, leider konnte ich meine neue traumrute noch nicht einweihen, hoffe aber sehr, dass sich nächste woche ein zeitfenster öffnet, das mir ein längeres eingewöhnen erlaubt.

schöne grüsse und dickes petri

sepp

p.s.: danke robert, dass hast du sehr gut gemacht!


----------



## Living Dead (24. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ moped

PB mäßiger Griff? :m Sieht gut aus = )


----------



## moped (24. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> PB mäßiger Griff? :m Sieht gut aus = )


 
Servus living dead,

danke! Gut gesehen, ist jedoch nicht nur BP-mäßig, sondern der original BP-Griffkork. Den hab ich mir auf Empfehlung vom Burn77 und nach Testen seiner BP sowohl auf die 30er als auch auf die 75er bauen lassen.....sehr geschmeidiges Fischen!!!!

@sepp 
Freu mich schon auf Deinen Besuch, ich krieg jedoch keinen Urlaub und komm erst nach der Arbeit dazu!

Grüße,
Jürgen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



moped schrieb:


> Ich habe heute in einer wahren anglerischen Sternstunde 9 Aitl zwischen 30 und 45cm mit meiner "kleinen" VHF flachlegen können, endlich ist sie eingeweiht!!!! Jetzt weiß ich endlich was gemeint ist, wenn VHF-Fans behaupten jeder Biß ist fast wie ein Blitzeinschlag in der Rute!


Petri zu deinen vielen schönen "Ersatz-Forellen"! #6
Und das ist die 2,30er Länge der VHF 5-30, richtig?

Jetzt bist Du natürlich auch hoffnungslos infiziert, und sa-s schreibt's schon:


sa-s schrieb:


> denn eins ist mir jetzt schon klar, haste eine willst du alle!


----------



## moped (24. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Und das ist die 2,30er Länge der VHF 5-30, richtig?


 
Hi Det,

nö, nicht die 2,30m sondern die 2,70m, ich hab sie mir nur für die leichtere Gummi-Fischerei ausschließlich vom Ufer aus aufbauen lassen, und dafür find ich die 2,70 ziemlich ideal.

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Shit, vertippt. Hat mich wohl die Fischgröße getäuscht, der Blank sieht auf dem Foto so dünn aus. :q


----------



## Living Dead (24. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



moped schrieb:


> Servus living dead,
> 
> danke! Gut gesehen, ist jedoch nicht nur BP-mäßig, sondern der original BP-Griffkork. Den hab ich mir auf Empfehlung vom Burn77 und nach Testen seiner BP sowohl auf die 30er als auch auf die 75er bauen lassen.....sehr geschmeidiges Fischen!!!!



Moin,Moin Moped ; ) Ja ich erwisch mich immer wie ich meine Pezon Jig am Blank anfasse um die Schnur in die Finger zu nehmen...|rolleyes Wie immer fehlt das Kleingeld für was Neues.


----------



## NorbertF (24. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ja der fliederfarbene...das ist auch mein Bringer im Moment. Ausser heute...beide Zander auf Pünktchen. Im Rhein ist der E zu klein da haun sich die 40er Schniepel die 13cm+ rein, alles was kleiner ist interessiert mal keinen.


----------



## moped (24. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Wie immer fehlt das Kleingeld für was Neues.


 
Moin moin,|supergri

kenn ich normalerweise zu genüge, das Problem, aber dieses Jahr hab ich mal ausnahmsweise so richtig übel zugeschlagen!!!! Drei Ruten, drei Rollen..... jetzt gibts mal eine Weile nix!#d

....aber im nächsten Jahr solls weiter gehen....da wird dann die Fliegenfisch-Ausrüstung optimiert....und wenn schon, dann gleich richtig!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Living Dead (25. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ja wir hier oben haben das nich so. Sieht man ja am Wirtschaftswachstum im Vergleich zu den Bayern ; )

Jaja ne 2,40er in 30gr wär nochma was. Mal angenommen ich nehm einfachste Ausstattung! Kommt man da mit 250 in etwa hin?


----------



## moped (25. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Kommt man da mit 250 in etwa hin?


 
Guten Morgen,

könnte sich ausgehen, frag aber lieber mal beim Robert nach. Meine hat halt wegen dem Kork schon mehr gekostet, den ich aber nicht missen will! Schreib einfach dem Robert eine PN!

Gruß,
Jürgen

So, und jetzt ab in die Arbeit|uhoh:!


----------



## Margaux (25. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Finde ich auch viel besser :l, und gut daß Du "hier" bleibst, schließlich bringen einen die kritischen Fragen in der Sache auch weiter!
> 
> Und @schroe: genauso, #g lieber bleibt es so, wie es war!


 
@sundvogel
@schroe
Zurück von meinem langen Wochenende schließe ich mich da definitiv an |wavey: |wavey:.


----------



## moped (25. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Servus,

und schon wieder hat die "Kleine" zugeschlagen, ich bin richtig süchtig geworden innerhalb der letzten beiden Tage!





....und schon wieder auf Flieder|supergri, irgendwie unheimlich die letzten 48 Stunden....|bigeyes

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Bernhard* (26. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@moped:

Flieder ist Deine Farbe!


----------



## rainer1962 (26. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> @moped:
> 
> Flieder ist Deine Farbe!


|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

wie ist denn DAS zu verstehen börnie|supergri


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (26. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> @moped:
> 
> Flieder ist Deine Farbe!



Hatte der Jürgen in Schweden nicht auch einen Tanga in der Farbe? |kopfkrat |uhoh: ;+

Oder trügt da die Jägermeister-geschwängerte Erinnerung? 

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


Aber die Farbe ist manchmal echt der Abräumer...

CU SS


----------



## Bernhard* (26. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Hatte der Jürgen in Schweden nicht auch einen Tanga in der Farbe? |kopfkrat |uhoh: ;+
> 
> ...


 
Nö, ich glaub das warst Du! Und Robert war der mit den Rutentaschen mit rosa Plüsch! :q


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (26. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

nicht dass ihr hier nach anfangt, mit wattebaeuschen nach den Fischen zu werfen...:q


----------



## snoekbaars (26. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin zusammen!!#h

Pardon für meine Frage, denn ich habe den Thread hier nun schon einige Zeit lang nicht mehr mit verfolgt:|uhoh:

Gibte es eigentlich mittlerweile eine brauchbare Harrison für die ultraleichten (2-10g) Köder?|kopfkrat
Ich meine eine Rute an der man auch eine Alphas-Multi sinnvoll einsetzen kann, oder ggfs auch eine sehr leichte Shimano Stella?#c

Ich weiß, ich bin provokant mit meiner Naivität ... vielleicht antwortet aber trotzdem jemand?|rolleyes:g|rolleyes

TL
Ralph:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



snoekbaars schrieb:


> Gibte es eigentlich mittlerweile eine brauchbare Harrison für die ultraleichten (2-10g) Köder?|kopfkrat
> Ich meine eine Rute an der man auch eine Alphas-Multi sinnvoll einsetzen kann, oder ggfs auch eine sehr leichte Shimano Stella?#c


Eigentlich geht das mit den 5-30er ganz gut, je länger um so besser kommen sie mit den ganz leichten klar. Aber moped fischt ja auch eine Twister, vlt. kann er es Dir genau sagen. Und Interceptors gibts auch noch, 2,70m z.B. 
Wann es die -20er VHF geben wird, müßten rainer1962 oder mad mal sagen.


----------



## moped (26. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@snoekbaars

Das kleinste was ich mit meiner 30er fische sind C-Attractoren mit den leichtesten Köpfen die ich gefunden hab, zusammen wiegt das ganze laut Küchenwaage 5 g. Kleiner ist für mich uninteressant, was würd ich da denn fangen, Raub-Lauben?|supergri




> Flieder ist Deine Farbe!





> Hatte der Jürgen in Schweden nicht auch einen Tanga in der Farbe? |kopfkrat |uhoh: ;+





> nicht dass ihr hier nach anfangt, mit wattebaeuschen nach den Fischen zu werfen...:q


 
Ja ihr Süßen, jetzt ist es raus!!!! Ich hätte den Fischen vor den Fotos doch die kaulbarschfarbenen ins Maul hängen sollen, so war es einfach zu offensichtlich!


Übrigens hab ich heut wieder gut gefangen, jedoch mal wieder mit der Twitche, unter anderem meinen persönlich größten Kukö-Barsch.


----------



## profifischer (26. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@moped
Hast du ein Foto von dem Barsch?
mfg Manuel


----------



## moped (26. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@profifischer

Naja, so spektakulär ist er mit seinen 33 cm nicht, aber ja, das Foto ist in den Akt. Raubfischfängen drin!

Jürgen


----------



## profifischer (26. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@moped
Ich hab ihn kurze Zeit später gesehen. Petri dazu.
mfg Manuel


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

So folks, ich mach mal ein wenig Pause, bis denne hier! #h


----------



## sa-s (27. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> So folks, ich mach mal ein wenig Pause, bis denne hier! #h




bist eing´schnappt?

sepp


----------



## Pikepauly (27. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Det
Pause abgelehnt!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

nix eingeschnappt, Pause muß, ihr seid zu gut und verlockend hier :k, , und das ist leider manchmal auch sehr schlecht.


----------



## rainer1962 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> nix eingeschnappt, Pause muß, ihr seid zu gut und verlockend hier :k, , und das ist leider manchmal auch sehr schlecht.


 

Gott swei Dank haben wir endlich mal Ruhe vor Dir, wenn auch nur für ne gewisse Zeit:vik:


@all
ran an die tasten,,,,
es wird hier so schnell keinen vergleich mehr mit Balzer, Sportex, Red, Blue Arc, Zauber und Konsorten hier geben:q


----------



## Chrizzi (27. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> @all
> ran an die tasten,,,,
> es wird hier so schnell keinen vergleich mehr mit Balzer, Sportex, Red, Blue Arc, Zauber und Konsorten hier geben:q




lol. dann fang mal an Rainer :m


----------



## sa-s (28. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hallo harrison blank fans,

jetzt bin ich wirklich infiziert!   -   (nachdem ich gestern zum zweiten mal mit meiner vhf 75 am wasser war)

gleich den ersten biss konnte ich verwandeln, zu vorschein kam ein 30er barsch, der den blauglitterkopyto mit 18 gr. kopf schön aufgenommen hat. danach hatte ich noch einige zarte anfasser, die ich aber aufgrund meinernochnichtvorhandenengufitechnik nicht verwandeln konnte.

war aber auch nicht so schlimm, denn als nach dem einsetzen der dämmerung der vollmond durch die wolken linste und die donauauen magisch ins szene setzte, war der sucht kein rationaler gedanke entgegenzusetzen.

ich bin begeistert

sepp

p.s.: wie transportiert ihr eure ruten, im aufgebauten zustand mit abstandhalter zw ht und st oder demontiert im rutensackerl oder gar im rohr?


----------



## maesox (28. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

*.......willkommen im Club!!!!!!|supergri*


----------



## NorbertF (28. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sa-s schrieb:


> p.s.: wie transportiert ihr eure ruten, im aufgebauten zustand mit abstandhalter zw ht und st oder demontiert im rutensackerl oder gar im rohr?



Komplett montiert und mit Rutenkappen von Uli Beyer fixiert. 

Glückwunsch zur Traumrute  Mit dem richtigen Gerät macht fischen doppelt Spass :vik:


----------



## maesox (28. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich transportiere meine Ruten auch wie Nobbe mit Rutenkappen.Die Rolle ist zwar dran,aber das vorfach ab und die Schnur im Rollenclip.


----------



## sa-s (28. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Komplett montiert und mit Rutenkappen von Uli Beyer fixiert.
> 
> Glückwunsch zur Traumrute  Mit dem richtigen Gerät macht fischen doppelt Spass :vik:





maesox schrieb:


> Ich transportiere meine Ruten auch wie Nobbe mit Rutenkappen.Die Rolle ist zwar dran,aber das vorfach ab und die Schnur im Rollenclip.


 
danke für die glückwünsche

danke für die tipps.

werde mich mal nach so käppchen umschauen, kannte ich bis jetzt noch nicht.

überlege grad, ob ich samstag die sportschau ausfallen lasse und mich still und heimlich aus dem hause schleichen soll. . . 

grüsse

sepp


----------



## NorbertF (28. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Wieso am Samstag? Fischen kann man jeden Tag  Also heute abend schleichen und morgen ist eh frei...


----------



## Pikepauly (28. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Einfischen!

Meine "besseren Ruten" stecken alle in Rohren und können so überall liegen, stehen oder rollen ohne dass was passiert.

Vor allem können sie im Auto unterm Gepäck liegen.

gruss

Pauly


----------



## NorbertF (28. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Wenn ich auf Reisen gehe dann hab ich sie auch in einem Transportrohr, das ist klar. Ich wohn ja nur knapp 2 Kilometer von meinem Gewässer entfernt


----------



## maesox (28. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Auf Reisen nehme ich sie erst gar nicht mit!!! Nachher stürzts Flugzeug ab und dann ist die Rute kaputt!!!!!! Nein,Nein!!|supergri


----------



## rainer1962 (28. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ich habe die immer montiert und stecke Rodleves oben un unten drauf die gibt es immer paarweise, sind von Cormoran, bei gerlinger gibts ähnl. von Spro, die von Cormoran sind gefüttert und sing ca 26 cm lang funzt prächtig

http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/co/d...od_sleeves/25,1,62,63,1,3__products-model.htm


----------



## rainer1962 (28. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hier die Teile von gerlinger:
https://www.gerlinger.de/katalogseiten/770.pdf

p.s. bei den Cormorankappen ist unten ein Klettband oben eine "Schnellspannkordel" zum zuziehen.


----------



## NorbertF (28. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Jo die sind cool, schön groß.
Die ich verwende sind eher klein:





reicht aber auch aus. Liegen eh immer weich auf meinen Regenklamotten


----------



## rainer1962 (28. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

die vom Uli hab/hatte ich auch, haben mir aber net soooo gut gefallen
gerade im Auto oder aufm Roller oder auch wenn man die Ruten in ein Futteral steckt in das sie Längenmässig nicht 100% reinpassen, dann klemmt man die Schnur in den Reißverschluss und ähnl. da sind die längeren Schoner erheblich von Vorteil


----------



## sa-s (28. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ich habe die immer montiert und stecke Rodleves oben un unten drauf die gibt es immer paarweise, sind von Cormoran, bei gerlinger gibts ähnl. von Spro, die von Cormoran sind gefüttert und sing ca 26 cm lang funzt prächtig
> 
> http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/co/d...od_sleeves/25,1,62,63,1,3__products-model.htm



hallo rainer,

danke für tipp und link.
konnte das bild nicht ganz genau erkennen, gehe aber davon aus, dass die rutenschoner zwei aufnahmeöffnungen für ht und st haben oder?

gruss 

sepp



NorbertF schrieb:


> Wieso am Samstag? Fischen kann man jeden Tag  Also heute abend schleichen und morgen ist eh frei...



hallo norbert,

da hast du natürlich wieder mal vollkommen recht.

heute abend ist waschtag, obs sein muss oder nicht! 

und da muss ich mit meinen 3 weibern in die wanne, damit 2 weiber ordentlich den kopf gewaschen bekommen.

bei mir is eh schon wurst, sag ich zu meiner frau, wenn sie mit dem nudelholz kommt, mir einen scheitel zu ziehen, wegen vernachlässigung der erzieherischen und haushaltsrelevanten aufgaben.

schöne grüsse

dickes petri fürs wochenende

sepp


----------



## NorbertF (28. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Der war gut 
Dann viel Spaß mit den 3 Weibern in der Wanne!


----------



## maesox (28. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Mit drei Weibern in der Wanne......Will man da noch Angeln gehen??????|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|supergri

Wünsch Euch ein dickes Petri für´s WE !!!!!!!!#6


----------



## taxel (28. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi,

die Ruten habe ich immer in Futteralen stecken, die mir noch meine Mutter genäht hat. Die sind aus ziemlich dicker Zeltplane. Das polstert einigermaßen. Bei angeln kann man die klein zusammenknüllen, da nehmen sie nicht so viel Platz im Rucksack weg.

An der Seite sind die geschlitzt, so dass ich auch eine fertig montierte Rute mit Rolle reinstecken kann. Außerden sind zwei Kammern abgenäht. Da kann ich entweder die Rutenteile einzeln in die Kammern stecken oder in einer Kammer den Kescherstock unterbringen.

Insgesamt superpraktisch die Dinger. Und so simpel konstruiert, dass könnte soogar ich mit der Maschine nähen.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Chrizzi (28. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sa-s schrieb:


> p.s.: wie transportiert ihr eure ruten, im aufgebauten zustand mit abstandhalter zw ht und st oder demontiert im rutensackerl oder gar im rohr?




Kommt drauf an. Das Boot direkt vor der Haustür, da braucht man kein Schutz für die Ruten. Wenns allerdings zur Ostsee geht (Auto) sind die Ruten demontiert im Rutenrohr oder nur in den "Lappen".


----------



## Bernhard* (28. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sa-s schrieb:


> p.s.: wie transportiert ihr eure ruten, im aufgebauten zustand mit abstandhalter zw ht und st oder demontiert im rutensackerl oder gar im rohr?


 
Wenn ich zwei mal im Jahr zum Feedern geh und mehrere Ruten, und das ganze Zeug brauche, dann hab ich dafür nen Rutenkoffer von Balzer.

Beim Spinfischen mach ich da nicht so nen grossen Aufwand:

- 1-teilige Ruten werden komplett montiert vom Beifahrersitz richtung Heck reingestellt

- mehrteilige Ruten werden werden auseinander gesteckt (Rolle bleibt dran). Unten, da wo der Kork und das Spitzenteil parallel zueinander laufen, da kommt einfach ein Stück abgeschnittener Fahrradschlach (best Gummi ever!) drüber. Oben am Spitzenring hab ich ein Neoprenband mit Klettverschluß - das wird erst als Abstandhalter (damit die Blankteile nicht gegeneinander schlagen) zwischen durch gefädelt und dann aussen rum. Da ich nen Kombi hab (damals extra zum Fischen gekauft...Kombi mit Allrad), werden die mehrteiligen Ruten dann hinten im Kofferraum gegen die Rücksitzbank+Kopfstütze gelegt. Und zwar etwas schräg, damit die Rute in den Kurven nicht verrutscht. Da passen leicht 5-6 Ruten hinten rein....und von vorne stehen ihnen ein paar 1-teilige Baitcaster entgegen....Voll der Rutenwald halt.:m


----------



## WickedWalleye (28. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin Harrison-Spezialisten,

nachdem ich nun mir mal wieder eine Stangenrute gekauft habe (DF BX 300) und feststellen mußte, was Shimano an dem Ding wieder alles "verschlimmbessert" hat (der hakelige, knarrende Schraubrollenhalter ist schlichtweg ne Katastrophe), will ich mir jetzt endgültig was vernünftiges zulegen. Bisher fand ich an jeder Rute, die ich besaß Mängel, die mich genervt haben. Da ich in letzter Zeit sehr häufig Fischen gehe darf es nun doch auch etwas teureres sein.

Ich hab mich jetzt einigermaßen durch diesen Fred gekämpft und bilde mir aufgrund der Aussagen hier ein, daß ein Harrison VHF 30er Blank wohl das Richtige wäre.

Leider gibt es die Blanks ja nur in 2,30m, 2,70m, 3,20m ...
Ich habe aber festgestellt, daß die perfekte Rutenlänge für mich eigentlich genau zwischen ner 2,40er und ner 2,70er liegen würde - also 2,55-2,60m sollte sie lang sein.

Frage: Könnte man den VHF Blank in 2,70m um 10cm unten einkürzen und wie würde sich das auf die Aktion auswirken?

Ich brauche die Rute zum leichten Gufieren (7-12cm Shads und Twister an 7-14gr. Köpfen), sowie für Finesse Rigs und vielleicht mal n kleineren Spinnerbait. Ich will allerdings auch kleinere Barsche um die 25cm im Drill richtig gut spüren können, sie sollte aber genug Reserve haben, um mit 70+ Zandern fertig zu werden... Ist der 30er VHF dafür schon zu straff (für die kleinen Barsche meine ich)? Ich habe nicht unbedingt vor, die Rute auch auf Hecht einzusetzen, eher gelegentlich mal zum Forellen-Angeln missbrauchen.

Noch eine Frage (sollte ich vielleicht mal persönlich per PN stellen): Kann man sich bei MAD auch den unteren Griff zweigeteilt (wie bei der Speedmaster) aufbauen lassen?

Leider habe ich überhaupt keine Möglichkeit mal eine VHF probe zu fischen, ich müsste das Teil also auf gut Glück anfertigen lassen. Ich weiß allerdings so ungefähr was für Eigenschaften ich brauche. 
Leider verstehe ich vom Rutenbau, Blanks und den einzelnen Komponenten nicht gerade viel, ich weiß aber welche Rolle und Schnur ich damit fischen will. Auf welche Details habe ich denn als Kunde beim Rutenbauer Einfluss und wie sehen da die Wahlmöglichkeiten aus?

Ach ja, ich bin noch größtenteils Unwissender, ich trau mich kaum hier zu posten. Also bitte etwas Nachsicht mit einem Handmade-Ruten-Newbie :q


----------



## maesox (28. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Noch eine Frage (sollte ich vielleicht mal persönlich per PN stellen): Kann man sich bei MAD auch den unteren Griff zweigeteilt (wie bei der Speedmaster) aufbauen lassen?



*.......kann man !!!!!!!!!!*#6


----------



## NorbertF (28. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Ich brauche die Rute zum leichten Gufieren (7-12cm Shads und Twister an 7-14gr. Köpfen), sowie für Finesse Rigs und vielleicht mal n kleineren Spinnerbait. Ich will allerdings auch kleinere Barsche um die 25cm im Drill richtig gut spüren können, sie sollte aber genug Reserve haben, um mit 70+ Zandern fertig zu werden... Ist der 30er VHF dafür schon zu straff (für die kleinen Barsche meine ich)? Ich habe nicht unbedingt vor, die Rute auch auf Hecht einzusetzen, eher gelegentlich mal zum Forellen-Angeln missbrauchen.



Tus nicht. Die Rute ist für den Zweck *nicht* geeignet.
Gelegentliches Forellenfischen kannst du komplett vergessen, 70% Drillaussteiger. Die Rute wird nicht nur mit nem 70er Zander fertig, sondern auch mit einem Meterhecht. Und das ohne dass man dabei Angst bekommt. Mein ca. 80er Zander war nach nichtmal ner Minute völlig fertig an der Rute.
Sie ist deutlich stärker als du denkst. 25cm Barsche wirst du richtig gut spüren, weil das Zappeln sich stark bemerkbar macht durch die Straffheit des Blanks. Der federt nicht. Darum ja auch die Aussteiger bei Portionsforellen. Barsche ist damit natürlich dann auch bedenklich.
Die Rute ist super zum Gummifischangeln auf Zander, Großbarsch (und Hecht) im Stillwasser. 12er No-Action mit 20g Kopf lassen sich problemlos angeln. Das macht riesigen Spass mit der Rute, sie ist superleicht, superstraff, man spürt jeden Kieselstein und jeden Anfasser. Aber sie ist *nicht* für kleine Fische gebaut.
Das von mir gesagte gilt für die 2,7 Meter Variante. Noch kürzer=noch härter. Die 3,2 Meter könnte eher gehen, aber die ist die zu lang.
Wenn du auf die Forellen und Kleinbarsche verzichten kannst ist sie aber super


----------



## WickedWalleye (28. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Wenn du auf die Forellen und Kleinbarsche verzichten kannst ist sie aber super



Hallo Norbert,

Danke für den Tipp. #6

Hmmmmmja, also eigentlich bin ich binnenfischermäßig zu 95% auf Dickbarsch und Zander unterwegs ... insofern könnte ich mich mit der Idee tendenziell anfreunden. Auch habe ich selten Barsche unter 30cm. Aber wenn, dann hat es mich bei meinen bisherigen 10-30g-Ruten schon genervt, daß man so wenig davon hat. Das waren aber alles sehr straffe Ruten mit Spitzenaktion - evtl. bringt der VHF da wohl auch keine Verbesserung??? Eigentlich gefallen mir die Eigenschaften des Blanks der Beschreibung nach sehr gut, ich hab bloß keine Lust mal wieder ne zu harte Rute zu kaufen ... Also durchs Einkürzen wird's wohl eher härter... dann vielleicht doch lieber 2,70m  ;+

Gibt es denn noch geeignete Alternativen für meinen Einsatzzweck? Oder sollte ich vielleicht warten bis noch leichtere Harrison-Blanks erhältlich sind? Fragen über Fragen ...

Meine Fische sind i.d.R Barsche von 30-45cm und Zander zwischen 40 und 70cm. Und genau für den Bereich sollte die Rute perfekt passen, also eher Reserven nach Unten als nach Oben haben, Meterhechte etc. will ich damit garnicht fangen. Also doch nix mit der Harrison (?) :c


P.S: Ich weiß, das man ne Harrison nicht mit ner popeligen Diaflash vergleichen kann - würde man den Blank aber mal ganz allgemein als härter oder weicher einstufen? *sorry für die schändliche Frage*


----------



## NorbertF (28. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Meine Fische sind i.d.R Barsche von 30-45cm und Zander zwischen 40 und 70cm. Und genau für den Bereich sollte die Rute perfekt passen, also eher Reserven nach Unten als nach Oben haben, Meterhechte etc. will ich damit garnicht fangen. Also doch nix mit der Harrison (?)



Dafür passt die Rute, aber sie hat Reserven nach oben  Nach unten eher nicht.



> ich hab bloß keine Lust mal wieder ne zu harte Rute zu kaufen ...



Ich sag mal so: ich kenne keine die härter hmm nein schneller, straffer ist als die VHF. Als 30g Rute schonmal gar keine.

Das ist jetzt alles nur meine Meinung dazu. Ich hatte sie mir für den gleichen Zweck gekauft den du auch im Auge hast. Und ich empfinde es als Fehlkauf, sie rundet meine Blechpeitsche (vorher Diaflash) nicht nach unten ab, sondern das Einsatzgebiet überlappt sich.

Diaflash / Harrison - Vergleich: wieso nicht, ich hab auch ne Diaflash allerdings in 50-100g. Die Harrison ist vielleicht nicht härter, aber schneller. Die Harrison ist wie eine Stahlfeder so straff. Wenn ich mir meine VHF als 100g Rute hochrechne dann würde ich die Diaflash wohl als im Vergleich schwabbliger bezeichnen müssen.


----------



## WickedWalleye (28. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt alles nur meine Meinung dazu. Ich hatte sie mir für den gleichen Zweck gekauft den du auch im Auge hast. Und ich empfinde es als Fehlkauf, sie rundet meine Blechpeitsche (vorher Diaflash) nicht nach unten ab, sondern das Einsatzgebiet überlappt sich.



Ja, wäre gut vielleicht noch ne andere Meinung zu haben, Spezis gibt es hier ja reichlich, die den Blank ausgiebig einsetzen (wo sind sie bloss alle gerade hin  ;+).

Hast du denn schon Alternativen ins Auge gefasst? Ne BP ist natürlich n toller Allrounder, die könnte ich evtl. sogar zum Pilken nehmen, momentan such ich ja aber leider etwas anderes ...


----------



## rainer1962 (28. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Wsalley...
das verträgt sich nicht wirklich was du da möchtest,
einerseits ne Rute zum guffieren mit 12er Shads und 14er Köpfen, andererseits ne Rute für Barsch und Forelle irgendwo wirst du da nen kompromiss machen müssen...ntweder du holst dir die 30iger oder meinetwegen auch die 45er VHF und hast dann ne Rute bei der dir der 25er barsch beim Anschlag entgegenfliegt (will heissen Drill gibt es da eigentlich keinen) oder du holst dir ne Barschrute ei der du dann irgendwo Angst haben musst dass sie den 80iger zander nicht packt bzw. die ein gezieltes guffieren eigentlich nicht möglich macht. 
Falls du also wirklich auf beide Einsätze "bestehst", dann würde ich nicht zur VHF sondern zum VT Blank greifen. 
Was den Aufbau betrifft, du kannst da frei wählen, dshalb lässt man ne Rute je auch aufbauen....
Der Tusk wäre unter Umständen auch noch ne Alternative, wobei der Blank nicht für Gummi ansich ist, sondern eher in den Blech und Wobbler- bereich fällt.
Die 30iger ist schon ein Kracher, als Robert bei mir zu Besuch war, hatte er einen Hänger, er hat meinen EISENNACHEN, mit der Rute GEGEN eine sehr starke Strömung damit gezogen, wohlgemerkt ohne Ruderhilfe!!!!
Also selbst en 40iger Barsch kurbelst du einfach nur ein, es knackt zwar im Handgelenk duch das Barschtypische schütteln, das wars aber schon....
selbst der 20iger Blank den ich fische macht mit nem 80iger hecht kurzen Prozess...
liegt halt darin dass die VHF Blanks sauschnell sind. Schnelligkeit eines Blanks wird *nicht*, wie hier so mancher annimmt, mit Reaktionsvermögen beim Anschlag definiert, und hat aiuch nix mit Hart zu tun sonst könnten wir Eisenstangen nehmen, das mal so am Rande erwähnt...
das beste ist aber du rufst bei MAD mal an (auch was die Länge des Blanks betrifft) und qutschst da mal mit ihm, bin sicher auch du wirst Deine Rute finden....#6
wie gesagt den VT Blank sollte man, bei aller Liebe zum VHF Blank, nicht vergessen!


----------



## WickedWalleye (28. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo rainer,

Danke für die erleuchtenden Worte.

Nee, also der 25er Barsch soll mir nicht beim Anschlag entgegenfliegen #d und der 40er soll auch schon richtig derbe Krach an der Rute machen ...

Also nix mit dem 30er VHF. Du hast aber schon gut erfasst, was ich will:

Ich will weder
- eine mittelleichte Raubfischrute, die auch Meterhechte und kapitale Monsterzander packt
noch will ich
- Eine UL-Barschrute, die ich dann mit 0,06er Braid oder 0,18er Mono und 3cm Shads fische

Ich suche genau die Mitte dazwischen ;-)

10 Gramm Jigköpfe sind das Haupteinsatzgebiet. Ok, vergessen wir mal die Ausflüge an den Forellenteich (2x im Jahr), Metall und Wobbler. Hab ich mir schon abgeschminkt.

P.S: So "Fanboy"-mäßig finde ich den Thread garnicht, jedenfalls wollte mir bisher keiner auf Teufel komm raus die VHF andrehen |supergri


----------



## Living Dead (28. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Pm Jig M. oder sind 2,1m zu kurz?


----------



## NorbertF (28. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Was Rainer sagte entspricht ja genau dem was ich auch sagte, mit anderen Worten


----------



## WickedWalleye (28. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Pm Jig M. oder sind 2,1m zu kurz?


Danke für den Tip, aber zum Uferangeln von Steinpackungen ist mir das zu kurz und n bißchen Distanz will ich auch überbrücken können. Ich hätt soooo gern ne 2,60er Rute... :c



NorbertF schrieb:


> Was Rainer sagte entspricht ja genau dem was ich auch sagte, mit anderen Worten



Wollte ich auch garnicht unterschlagen! Thx euch beiden! Rainer hat natürlich noch den VT-Blank ins Spiel gebracht... Ich glaub ich muß mal mit dem Meister persönlich schnacken.


----------



## rainer1962 (28. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip, aber zum Uferangeln von Steinpackungen ist mir das zu kurz und n bißchen Distanz will ich auch überbrücken können. Ich hätt soooo gern ne 2,60er Rute... :c
> .


sprich ihn dabei auch mal auf den Tusk an, er hat auch noch andere Blanks die durchaus ne gute Alternative wären, das mit den 260cm ist übrigens auch kein Problem#6
am besten du rufst ihn am Sonntag mal an, so ab 17 uhr ist er wieder zu Hause,


----------



## schroe (28. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Die 270cm, 45iger VHF begeistert mich immer wieder aufs Neue.

2500er TP, 0.12er Spiderwire, 12cm Sandra, 14gr Kopf, 5er Haken, stark strömender Fluss/Strömungskante.

Die Rute ist zu schade für die Vitrine.|bla:


----------



## Living Dead (28. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Petrie!  Saltshaker oder?


----------



## schroe (28. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Danke LD,
er hat auf eine 12cm Sandra gebissen. Den Saltshaker habe ich vorher mit dem leichten Kopf versucht. Den bringe ich aber, bei der Strömung nicht in die interessante Tiefe.
Ich pers. liebe die Saltshaker,......die Zander hier bevorzugen aber entweder den PB E-Attractor oder die Sandra.


----------



## Living Dead (28. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> Danke LD,
> er hat auf eine 12cm Sandra gebissen. Den Saltshaker habe ich vorher mit dem leichten Kopf versucht. Den bringe ich aber, bei der Strömung nicht in die interessante Tiefe.
> Ich pers. liebe die Saltshaker,......die Zander hier bevorzugen aber entweder den PB E-Attractor oder die Sandra.



Hmm dumme Sache für den Lunker City ; )


----------



## Gummischuh (29. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@WickedWalleye

Könnte es sein, dass Sie hier an der Weser angeln möchten ?:g

Sie wollen einen krummen Stock beim 30er Barsch aber dem Meterzander keineswegs doof hinterher gucken müssen ?

(((((((((((((Da hätt' ich was für Sie :m))))))))))))))))))))

'Nen Stock, der noch bei 'nem 1er Mepps ordentlich rappelt, der auch nen 15er Gufifisch mit 20 grammdrann wirft und den Küstenblinker ganz weit wech.

Wennde zäh genug bist, dann kannste nach'm Sturz zwischen den Steinen auch noch trotz schwerer Schulterprellung weiter angeln, weil die eigentlich alles auch schon aus dem Handgelenk prima beschleunigt.

Und wennde irgendwann alt und gebrechlich am Ufer umherschlurfst und Dich nicht mehr zwischen die Steine traust, dann kannste damit auch gemütlich Deine Köderfische ins Hafenbecken schleudern, ohne das sie sich weiter vom Haken entfernen als wie gewünscht.

Zwei Nachteile hat der Stock jedoch; er ist kein Superleichtgewicht (aber trotzdem ausgewogen bei 3m), und es steht nich' Harrison drauf|rolleyes

Ich denke, des Angelns biste mächtig, und Bremen ist ja eher wenig groß,...wobei das der Länge nach doch schon fast 50km sein können|kopfkrat.......... .

Wennde willst, dann sollte es möglich sein, sich irgendwie irgendwo irgendwann am Wasser mal zu begechnen.
Dann kannste damit mal 'n paar Stunden rumwerfen. ......Und weil Du ja auch was fangen sollst (willst), wegen der Aktion am Fisch, würde ich vorschlagen, ....wir treffen uns mal an Deiner allerbesten Geheimangelecke|supergri.

Hast dann zumindest mal einen Orientierungspunkt, wennde die Gelegenheit bekommst, anderes Gerät zu begutachten.
Weniger sollte es für viel Geld nämlich nicht sein.

#hN9


----------



## rainer1962 (29. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Gummi...
wenn dir ne Harrison nich gefällt o.k. ist mir wurscht,
aber tu mir den Gefallen und zerlaber hier nicht den fred mit irgendwelchen dubiosen Aussagen und Vorschlägen. Schreib die ihm per PN oder auf anderem Weg denn von Harrison und von der Schnelligkeit, der daraus resultierenden Vorzüge und meinetwegen auch Nachteile die eine solche Rute ausmacht, hast *Du* keine Ahnung.
Ergo kannst *DU* diesbezüglich auch keine wahrheitsgetreue Aussage treffen. Fische mal eine dann kannst mitreden, vielleicht begreifst du dann auch was Schnelligkeit bei einer Rute ist...
ach ja noch was ...
wenn du schon hier und auch in anderen freds so rumschreibst, dann wähle doch bitte die Worte so dass es jeder verstehen kann, wenn hier alle Dialekt mit Platt und Hochdeutsch mixen blickt keiner mehr durch der nicht irgendwo in dem BL gelebt hat, muss nicht sein, ich nehme doch zum. mal an dass du der deutschen Sprache mächtig bist, ansonsten bitte ich um entschuldigung, dann werd ich nen Übersetzungsfred extra für dich aufmachen...
wohl gemerkt ich spreche nicht von Tip oder Leichtsinnsfehlern....


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> (((((((((((((Da hätt' ich was für Sie :m))))))))))))))))))))


 
Das nennt man wohl Flaming. 


By the way:

Welche Harrison würdet ihr für kleine Gufis mit 10-20g Köpfen empfehlen? Zielgebiet ist vor allem der Hafen von Hamburg.

Uli


----------



## Gummischuh (29. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Sorry Rainer, aber ich denke nicht, dass Du der Einzige bist, der hier die Lizenz besitzt um Tipps zu geben.
Ganz nebenbei ist Dein Posting völlig an meinem vorbei.

Ich habe nie wirklich etwas gegen Harrison gesagt, und im letzten Posting erst recht nicht.
Im Gegenteil, ich hatte mal geschrieben, dass Harrison, sollte es an dem sein, dass gewisse Modelle recht empfindlich sind, dieses sicherlich abstellen werden. .....Und vielleicht hamse........sorry.......haben sie dieses ja auch schon getan. Stichwort "verstärkte Blanks in 2007". ...Wenn Du hierzu etwas sagen kannst, dann täte ich das begrüßen.

Was mein Posting von gestern anbelangt; ...ich will Dir ja nicht zumuten Dir mein Geschreibsel noch einmal anzutun, aber ich habe lediglich geschrieben, dass auf meiner Rute nicht Harrison draufsteht (bei der von Dir erwähnten Tusk etc. wird's wohl ähnlich sein). ...Was übrigens eher spaßig gemeint war.
Ich habe auch ganz bewusst nur dargestellt, was mein Stock "kann". Das sind keine "dubiosen Aussagen". Er tut halt alles ohne Kompromisse, was hier benötigt wird. ..Warum sollte ich Walleye Käse erzählen ? Wenn er möchte, dann kann er sich davon auch überzeugen. Weiß gar nicht, was Du dagegen hast, wenn ich ihm eine Rute in die Hand drücke, die meiner Meinung nach seine Vorgaben erfüllt. ......Da brauche ich mich auch nicht an kleinkrämerischen Wortspielen aufhalten.

Ich kann mir auch nur schwer vorstellen, dass Du mir verzählen willst, wie's hier in der Weser läuft ? .......Ich lasse mich gerne über die Gegebenheiten am Rhein aufklären, aber nach weit über 30 Jahren Weserfischerei bin ich, was dieses Revier betrifft, doch wohl eher im Vorteil, oder meinst Du nicht auch ? .......Und Walleye fischt nun mal hier.

Ich habe ja nicht einmal geschrieben, dass mein Stock das Maß aller Dinge sei. Habe nur geschrieben, dass es für das viele Geld nicht weniger sein sollte. .....Aber ein Maß hätte er dann wenigstens schon einmal. ...Keine Ahnung, warum Du ein Problem damit hast. Je mehr er ausprobieren kann, umso besser, oder nicht ?

Deinen Kommentar zu meiner Schreibweise kannste Dir eigentlich auch schenken. ......Das Du 99% aller VHF-Abknicker für zu schusselig befindest, um mit dieser Rute umzugehen, das war schon recht anmaßend. Habe es aber trotzdem als "im Eifer des Gefechtes dahingesagt" bewertet. ...Und nun schreibst Du vielen Leuten hier auch noch die Fähigkeit ab, Geschriebenes zu verstehen......?#d

Ich habe schon einmal auf die Ignore-Funktion hingewiesen. Warum machste davon keinen Gebrauch ?

@Sundvogel
                     Zitat von *Gummischuh* 

 
_(((((((((((((Da hätt' ich was für Sie :m))))))))))))))))))))
_
                                 Das nennt man wohl Flaming. 

Nee, ...das nennt man SPASS.
Und ich denke, das haben die Meisten sicherlich auch nicht anders verstanden.
...Aber mit denen, die hinter jedem Satz gleich 'ne Verschwörung vermuten oder einem Krawallerie unterstellen, blos weil man nicht ehrfürchtig deren Meinung vertritt, mit denen muss man wohl auch leben.


Ich wüsste nicht, was ich mir vorzuwerfen hätte#c

ahnungslose Wochenendgrüße#h


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht, was ich mir vorzuwerfen hätte#c


 
Natürlich nichts.

Wieso machst du keinen Armalitefanclub auf?

Danke könntest du deine Botschaft an den Mann bringen.

Irgendwie haben deine Postings was missionarisches. Es will dir ja keiner was, aber trau den Leuten doch auch eine eigene fundierte Meinung zu.

Wenn du etwas wirklich wichtiges mit zu teilen hast, dann würde ich mich über einen entsprechenden Thread von dir freuen, in dem dann auch andere deine Meinung stützen bzw. diskutieren können.

Das was du hier machst, aber auch in einem Rollenthread, dass nennt man wohl flaming.

Wenn dir das alles so am Herzen liegt, dann solltest du wirklich Diskussionsthreads dazu eröffnen. Ich würde mich drüber freuen und mich auch daran beteiligen.

Uli


----------



## schroe (29. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sundvogel schrieb:


> By the way:
> 
> Welche Harrison würdet ihr für kleine Gufis mit 10-20g Köpfen empfehlen? Zielgebiet ist vor allem der Hafen von Hamburg.
> 
> Uli



Hi Uli,
da sehe ich das Hoheitsgebiet der 45iger VHF. 
Die "latscht", solltest du in die Verlegenheit geraten, auch in der Weser.:q


----------



## Margaux (29. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Gummischuh
Eigentlich wollte ich Dich ja ignorieren, was mir auch fast über eine Woche gelungen ist. Wenn man Deine Beiträge so liest - auch in anderen Threads - so sind sie fast immer überheblich und missionarisch, da hat Sundvogel völlig Recht.

Warum besorgst Du Dir keine Harrison, angelst sie mindestens ein halbes Jahr ausgiebig und stellst dann einen fairen, objektiven Bericht in diesen Thread?

Wenn Du dazu keine Lust hast, die Harrisons damit also nicht beurteilen kannst, dann mache halt irgendeinen "Armalite-Fans-Thread" o.ä. auf und lasse Dich da aus. Wir würden es Dir danken und bestimmt keine Kommentare loslassen, daß eine Harrison ohne Zweifel die bessere Rute ist .


----------



## Chrizzi (29. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> @Gummischuh
> 
> Warum besorgst Du Dir keine Harrison, angelst sie mindestens ein halbes Jahr ausgiebig und stellst dann einen fairen, objektiven Bericht in diesen Thread?


 
Weil die Harrison kaputt geht, wenn man die Rute auf Steine wirft, oder womöglich noch drauffällt 

Aber nebenbei - das macht keine Rute mit.


----------



## schroe (29. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ausserdem ist der Rainer in der komfortablen Situation, alle Ruten die er hier beschreibt selber zu fischen oder gefischt zu haben. Ferner hat er einen guten Überblick über viele sich am Markt befindliche Ruten und kann Vergleiche anstellen.
Er ist fernerhin in der komfortablen Situation, mit Angelgerät nicht einen Cent verdienen zu müssen und es auch nicht zu tun.
Entsprechend objektiv kann Rainer über sein Gerät schreiben, ohne Nutzen oder Nachteil dadurch zu erfahren.
Was will man mehr, wenn man unabhängige Informationen über ein Gerät benötigt?

Der Gummischuh hingegen, er sucht sich ein paar Beiträge mit negativen Erfahrungen über ein Gerät heraus und nutzt diese als Leitmotiv für all seine kommenden Zeilen. 
Sein eingeschränkter Sichtwinkel lässt es leider nicht zu, die vielen anderen positiven Berichte in seiner rein hypothetischen Argumentationskette zu berücksichtigen.

Er ist wenigstens so ehrlich zuzugeben, von dem, und über das was er gerade kritisiert, keine Ahnung zu haben. 
Finde ich löblich, aber nicht gerade seriös.
Der Gummischuh wär mir kein guter Berater.
Lustig isser.

Nebenbei bemerkt, trifft alles was er über die Armalite zu beschreiben weiß, auf viele Ruten zu (Diaflash, Technium, Greys (die komplette Serie), Berkley Series Ones, viele ABUs und Sportexe, ja sogar Balzer und.......). 10 Jahre am Markt, leisten immer noch treue Dienste. Da brauchts bestimmt keine teure Armalite für. Langweilig, wie ich finde.

Eine bspw. VHF 45 wird man mit keiner am Markt befindlichen Rute verwechseln und der Unterschied findet sich nicht im "Knackgeräusch" beim Bruch.
Hand drauf.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (29. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

leute, wenn ihr seine beitraege kommentiert, bekommt er doch die aufmerksamkeit, die er will. mein ratschlag: einfach ignorieren, gar nicht drauf eingehen.


----------



## NorbertF (29. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

20g Köpfe werfe ich prima an der 30er VHF 2,7 Meter. Im Stillwasser. 13cm No-Action Shads mit 20g passt genau.
Würde bestimmt auch im Hafen Hamburg nen Mörderspass bringen


----------



## moped (29. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@schroe und margaux

|good:

Servus in die gesellige Runde,

ich sags mal so, sicher gibt es Leute denen eine VHF nicht liegt oder zu "empfindlich" ist, aber um das zu beurteilen reicht es wohl nicht aus, aus diesem Thread 5 Negativ-Postings rauszuklauben, sondern mal eine, wie schon von meinen Vorschreibern erwähnt, zu fischen und zwar ausgiebig.

Da ich zwar viel am Wasser bin (fast jeden Tag eigentlich), ich die beiden VHFs aber erst ein viertel Jahr besitze, kann ich noch keine verlässliche Aussage über die Stabilität der Ruten machen. Weil ich aber eher den Grobmotoriker der Zunft vertrete (oder wie siehst Du das Burnee?|rolleyes) und beide VHFs noch leben, bin ich guter Dinge, daß sie nicht sooooo empfindlich sind!

Ansonsten........ich war heut wieder 6 Stunden abwechselnd mit den beiden "Gummiflitschen" (@schroe ...eines meiner neuen Lieblingsworte!) unterwegs.......ein unglaublich geiles Angelgefühl, schwer zu beschreiben, irgendwie fühlt sich einfach alles genau so an wie man sich vorstellt, daß es sich anfühlen muß!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Bubbel2000 (29. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ich finde niemand muss eine harrison für die beste rute überhaupt halten. aber leider ist das nunmal so  gestern mit der 75er wieder nen 40er barsch und nen 75-80er hecht gefangen, die rute is einfach nur geil....
(blechpeitschen fans: jaaa, die bp is auch ok, nur mag ich ne harrison mehr, nen tick schneller und noch mehr *tock*-feeling)


----------



## NorbertF (29. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich bin ebenfalls jemand der nicht zimperlich mit dem Gerät umgeht und meiner 30er gehts auch nocht gut nach 6 Monaten.


----------



## schroe (29. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Meine 45 iger ist vom Dez. 2005. Die 75iger ist noch älter.

@moped: :q


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Zwischen den 2,70er Ruten und den 3m Ruten ist vermutlich ein ziemlicher Unterschied. Lässt sich der in Worte fassen?

Uli


----------



## NorbertF (30. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ja: 3 Meter sind zu lang  (sorry)


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

macht ja nix!

Ich habe dich auf meine Buddyliste gesetzt. Kannst du das sehen?

Uli


----------



## Margaux (30. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> leute, wenn ihr seine beitraege kommentiert, bekommt er doch die aufmerksamkeit, die er will. mein ratschlag: einfach ignorieren, gar nicht drauf eingehen.



|good: Genauso ist es richtig!


----------



## mad (30. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus,

bin morgen wieder bei "Harrison" eingeladen und hole eine ladung neuer "spitzenteile" ab.
sorry an alle,
bin leider zur zeit voll beim bauen und bei wichtigen fragen oder probleme haben ja die meisten meine tel.nr.#6
bin dann schon wieder weg,muß noch paar ruten bauen da ich ab freitag beim rainer bin und da gibts wieder richtig schrott.
freue mich schon darauf und gehe mal davon aus das keine harrison das überlebt:vik:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Morgen Robert!

Les mal hier im Thread ein bisschen weiter oben, da hat jemand was für Dich! Eine Rute für Köder von 1 - 1000g die alles kann, und kaputt geht die auch nicht, könnte man also auch zum Stabhochsprung hernehmen! |bigeyes

Das wäre mal was, muss unbedingt sehen wo ich so einen Zauberstab herbekomme! 

Brauche auch noch ein neues Auto, eventuell kennt der Kollege auch ein Cabrio, mit dem ich bis 40t Zuladung und Geländegängigkeit realisieren kann, natürlich ohne Abstriche in Optik und Strassenlage bei 320 auf der Autobahn! :vik:

Freue mich schon auf Vorschläge!

Aber mal ernsthaft, kauf doch mal eine richtige Rute, kannst Rainer bestimmt noch eine mitbringen! Wenn sie gut ist nehme ich auch noch eine, die hält schließlich den Rest meines Lebens! :q

CU SS


----------



## NorbertF (30. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sundvogel schrieb:


> macht ja nix!
> 
> Ich habe dich auf meine Buddyliste gesetzt. Kannst du das sehen?
> 
> Uli



Keine Ahnung  Aber du bist jetzt auch auf meiner


----------



## Bernhard* (30. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ich bin ebenfalls jemand der nicht zimperlich mit dem Gerät umgeht und meiner 30er gehts auch nocht gut nach 6 Monaten.





moped schrieb:


> ...
> Da ich zwar viel am Wasser bin (fast jeden Tag eigentlich), ich die beiden VHFs aber erst ein viertel Jahr besitze, kann ich noch keine verlässliche Aussage über die Stabilität der Ruten machen. Weil ich aber eher den Grobmotoriker der Zunft vertrete (oder wie siehst Du das Burnee?|rolleyes) und beide VHFs noch leben, bin ich guter Dinge, daß sie nicht sooooo empfindlich sind!



Hab meine 5-30er jetzt seit ca. 1 1/4 Jahren. Nutze sie für Gummis (von B-Attractoren am leichten Kopf bis teilweise E-Attractoren am "schwereren" Kopf). Hab damit noch nicht gegen nen Brückenpfeiler geschlagen, bin noch nicht damit gegen nen Baum gelaufen und hab sie nicht in die Steinpackung geknallt. Fischt die Rute, wie man halt ne Rute fischt, pass halt a bisserl drauf auf aber nicht zu übertrieben. Die wird normal ins Auto gelegt, bekommt kein eigenes Bettchen und wird auch sonst nicht verhätschelt. Wenns ans Drillen geht, dann pass ich bei der Landung auch auf "den Winkel" auf - aber das mach ich auch bei meiner 50-€-Balzer-Winklepicker.
Meine lebt also noch...

Sie fängt Ihre Fische, macht auch bei nem 25er Barsch (a bisserl) Spass und hat kein Problem mit kräftigeren Hechten.

Alles in allem ne sehr leichte, angenehm zu fischende Rute mit grossen WG-Spektrum, die ich nicht mehr missen möchte.


----------



## Gummischuh (30. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo MAD

Weißt Du, warum 2007er VHF's verstärkt wurden ? ...Scheint hier keiner zu wissen.

Ging es da um 'ne Aktionsverbesserung oder um die Korrektur von Schwachstellen ?

Betrifft das alle VHF's, oder nur bestimmte Modelle ?

Gruß aus'm Norden#h


----------



## sa-s (30. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Hab meine 5-30er jetzt seit ca. 1 1/4 Jahren.
> 
> Sie fängt Ihre Fische, macht auch bei nem 25er Barsch (a bisserl) Spass und hat kein Problem mit kräftigeren Hechten.
> 
> Alles in allem ne sehr leichte, angenehm zu fischende Rute mit grossen WG-Spektrum, die ich nicht mehr missen möchte.



hallo börnie,

das hört sich sehr gut an.

ich glaube der grundstein für ein neues projekt ist gelegt.

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## moped (30. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> hallo börnie,
> 
> das hört sich sehr gut an.
> 
> ...


 
Ach Sepp,

mach da nix vor, nach kommendem Mittwoch kimmst eh nimma aus!:q

Jürgen


----------



## sa-s (30. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



moped schrieb:


> Ach Sepp,
> 
> mach da nix vor, nach kommendem Mittwoch kimmst eh nimma aus!:q
> 
> Jürgen



auweh,

ich freu mich trotzdem ;-)

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## WickedWalleye (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Oh je oh je,

da ist man mal kurz nicht da und schon geht's hier wieder rund |uhoh:


Also erstmal @Gummishuh: Danke für's Angebot, werd mal drüber nachdenken.

@All: Bin immer noch etwas zerissen, was den Blank meiner zukünftigen Rute angeht.

Ich such eigentlich schon nen superschnellen Blank und möchte die Rute speziell zum leichten Gufieren haben. Das angegebene WG-Spektrum von 5-30g wäre eigentlich auch ideal. Ist denn das WG stark untertrieben angegeben?

Lässt sich die VHF 30 mit 7g Jigs und 8cm Shad nun richtig gut fischen oder bewegt man sich damit schon in einem eigentlich zu leichten Bereich? 

Wie erwähnt fische ich momentan noch eine Diaflash mit 10-30gr, wenn man der Angabe vom WG vertraut sollte der 30er VHF ja eigentlich eher BESSER mit leichteren Gewichten klar kommen...


----------



## NorbertF (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

7g Jig mit 8cm Shad passt wunderbar zur 30er.
Das Wurfgewicht ist nicht übertrieben angegeben, sondern ziemlich exakt. Es lassen sich wirklich 30g Köder werfen und führen. 5g auch.
Ist ja oft nicht so. Viele der 100g Ruten sind mit 100g Gummiköder zum Beispiel doch etwas überfordert.


----------



## WickedWalleye (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> 7g Jig mit 8cm Shad passt wunderbar zur 30er.
> Das Wurfgewicht ist nicht übertrieben angegeben, sondern ziemlich exakt. Es lassen sich wirklich 30g Köder werfen und führen. 5g auch.



Dann wäre es eigentlich genau richtig. Vielleicht ist es doch übertrieben, daß mir damit ein kleiner Barsch beim Anschlag entgegenfliegt, oder? ;-)

Ich habe den Meister kontaktiert und erstmal gefraft, ob überhaupt Zeit und Interesse besteht, der hat sicher viel zu tun ;-)

Jemand aus Bremen hier, der ne VHF fischt und mich mal bisserl testen lassen möchte? |supergri


----------



## NorbertF (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Vielleicht ist es doch übertrieben, daß mir damit ein kleiner Barsch beim Anschlag entgegenfliegt, oder? ;-)



Lass dich überraschen


----------



## Pikepauly (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Wicked Walley

Bremen leider nicht ganz, aber A 27 einmal Vollgas bis Ende brauchst ne halbe Stunde.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## moped (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Lässt sich die VHF 30 mit 7g Jigs und 8cm Shad nun richtig gut fischen oder bewegt man sich damit schon in einem eigentlich zu leichten Bereich?


 
Servus,

paßt wie Faust auf Auge! Meine Lieblingszusammenstellung ist im Moment E-Attractor mit 4g-Kopf, gleich danach kommt Walleye Assassin mit 4g-Kopf auf der 30er. Ich kann aber auch noch 20g-Köpfe auf die E-Attractoren ziehen und es funktioniert auch noch! 

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## rainer1962 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> .........da ich ab freitag beim rainer bin und da gibts wieder richtig schrott.
> freue mich schon darauf und gehe mal davon aus das keine harrison das überlebt:vik:


 
naja kurz ein kleines Statement von mir....
am freitag wars mal wieder soweit...
Robert hatte vor ein paar Wochen schon angekündigt mir ein paar Ruten (4 Stück) zum testen zukommen zu lassen, das einzigste was ich wusste war die Schnurklasse (6-12 lb)...."Oje gleich 4 Stück"dachte ich mir, das wird ne Menge "Arbeit".
am Freitag angekommen (unter anderem war dabei Margeaux, Shroe, Ratz, Beejay, Robert und meiner einer)
erstmal bei nem kaffee und Belegten ein wenig gelabert, dann das Material ausgepackt, schliesslich gings zum fischen. (weiterer Bericht vom Treffen mit Fotos wird folgen, sobald Shroe etwas Zeit hat und vor allem wenn er die Bilder von Robert noch hat...*Robert also ran an den PC und die Pics Shroe schicken*!!!!!!!)
zu den Ruten:
während diesem Treffen gingen wir am Samstag auf die Boote (Shroe, Robert, Ratz und ich), Gott sei dank dachte ich am Abend vorher, wir sind zu viert, die Ruten also mit Rollen bestückt (alles 2000er Rollen, Infinity, Stella und Japan TP)
Klasse, liegen ausgewogen in der Hand, sehr leicht, kurze Griffstücke, richtig schnell mit sensiblen Spitzen, wunderbar...die "erdachten" passenden Köder verstaut und dann mit doch viel Vorfreude in die Koje.....
Morgens, wie immer Robert kommt nicht in die Gänge, so ein Mist...die Hechte warten doch nicht mit dem fressen bis der Kerl sein Frühstück verzehrt hat....., wie gesagt Bericht kommt noch sonst schweife ich zu weit ab....
es wurden die Blanks in 240cm und in 210cm getestet....
je 2 Blanks waren gleich, also ein 210er und ein 240iger, einmal warens "Rohentwicklungen" und einmal wars die Weiterentwicklung dieser "Rohentwicklung", welche etwas schneller sein sollte dafür etwas dünner und somit leichter...vorab, ich konnte nicht wirklich den Unterschied feststellen, obwohl ich die Blanks parallel und mit gleichen Ködern fischte, der Unteschied von den 210er und den 240igern hingegen, war nicht nur zu sehen sondern auch zu spüren, das ist wie so oft bei Ruten eben Längenmässig abhängig.
zu den 240igern...
gefischt wurden sie mit allen Größen der Squirrels bis hin zum DD Arnouds und ich habe sie auch zum "Zocken" (unter anderem die Reef Runner Cikade die ja mächtig Druck entwickelt) eingesetzt, sowie Spinnerbaits bis 5/8 OZ (ca 18gr) gefischt, ich muss sagen "Hut ab", diese Rute braucht sich nicht vor den gelben Ashuras (ich nehme sie als BSP, da die Rute den meisten hier geläufig ist, und in meinen Augen eine richig Klasse Twitche ist ) zu verstecken, im Gegenteil, sie punktet nicht nur im Preis gegenüber der Ashura, sondern auch im Handling (wesentlich leichter und ausgewogener ) in der Köderführung ist sie ein schönes Stück direkter weil die Spitze schneller ist als bei der Ashura. Die Verarbeitung brauche ich wohl nicht extra erklären, Robert halt#6
Kurzum, ein wirklich klasse Blank der sich vorzüglich beim werfen auflädt und 50m spielerisch den Squirrel schleudert, die Köderführung und die Rückmeldung ist einfach erste Sahne......
die 210er ist insgesamt etwas straffer in der Spitze und hat das gleiche Köderspektrum. Bei der kommt allerdings noch, aufgrund der Länge, das Spektrum des Vertikalfischens hinzu. Als Köder habe ich da stellvertretend die Manns Fine Fish mit Köpfen bis zu 24gr verwendet, man kann jeden Stein in Tiefen bis 14m (tiefer war das Gewässer nicht) ertasten, super beschleunigen und führen. In der Aktion liegt sie zwischen den beiden Godfathers (Paraboloc und der einteiligen normalen HS Godfather) ein straffes, leichtes Rütchen, das nicht nur zum twitchen/fischen obiger Köder taugt, (wobei hier taugt das ganze nicht wirklich trifft sondern eine absolute untertreibung ist), sondern auch die vertikal Fans, nicht nur befriedigt sondern mehr als zufrieden stellt, wobei ich nun wirklich nicht gerade DER Vertikalfreak bin. Ihr merkt schon ich bin total begeistert von den neuen Ruten die mir Robert mitgebracht hat.......
Ich weiß dass Shroe vorhat ebenfalls ein Statement hier abzugeben, er kann das alles auch um einiges besser Ausdrücken, gerade was die Aktion der Rute betrifft, ich hingegen halte mich da eher allgemein und sage einfach wie sich die ruten mit welchen Ködern fischt. Shroe wird zum Thema "Blank" und dessen "Arbeitsweise" bestimmt genauer eingehen, denn er kanns einfach besser und für jeden verständlich erklären
Natürlich ist das alles subjektiv wer mich kennt, weiß aber wie ich fische und dass ich ich hier nicht nur die Werbetrommel für Robert und dessen Schmiede rühre. Eins steht für mich aber fest....die Ashura wird mit Sicherheit ins zweite Glied rücken
(was wiederum meine Begeisterung für diese Rütchen mehr als klar macht)
Ach ja...Robert wollte wirklich Schrott machen, er nahm irgendwann die Castaic Forelle in 15cm mit 40gr und hat mit der 210er Rute das Ding geschleudert, dass es ne wahre Pracht war #q#q#q er hat dabei VOLL durchgezogen, ich konnts nicht mit ansehen...das dollste war seine Strategie beim Hängerlösen.....nicht hinrudern, sondern das Boot (wohlgemerkt einen Eisennachen von 4m Länge und 130 Breite ) hinziehen war die Strategie....ich hoffe die Fotos davon sind was geworden.....
wie gesagt, *Robert* schicke *schnellstmöglich* die Pics an Shroe, damit er alles vervollständigen kann....


----------



## moped (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> diese Rute braucht sich nicht vor den gelben Ashuras zu verstecken


 
Servus Rainer,

ganz schön geil die Mad-Twitche, was!? Haben der Börnie und ich nicht zu viel versprochen, oder!?

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## sa-s (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> wie gesagt, *Robert* schicke *schnellstmöglich* die Pics an Shroe, damit er alles vervollständigen kann....



hallo rainer,

herzlichen dank für den schönen vorab-bericht!

sehr interessant und macht spass auf mehr.

also robert und shroe legt euch ins zeuch!

schöne grüsse


sepp


----------



## rainer1962 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



moped schrieb:


> Servus Rainer,
> 
> ganz schön geil die Mad-Twitche, was!? Haben der Börnie und ich nicht zu viel versprochen, oder!?
> 
> ...


 
schon, nur
zu Börnie passt die ÜBERHAUPT nicht......
eine so schöne Rute in so grobknochigen unsensiblen Pranken#q#q#q:q


----------



## duck_68 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Rainer,

würdest Du persönlich zum leichten Softjerken &/oder Twichen lieber eine Multi- oder Stationärrolle vorziehen. Worin siehst Du die Vor- und Nachteile bei Multi- bzw Stationärrolle. Ich bin nämlich noch etwas hin und her gerissen, wie meine nächst Rute aussehen soll?? Ich denke, mit einer kleinen Stationär lassen sich leichtere Softjerks besser und weiter werfen als mit der Multi.

Ich hoffe, Du kannst mit Deinen Ausführungen etwas zur Entscheidungserleichterung beitragen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## maesox (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

...jetzt bin ich gespannt,Martin!!!#6


@Rainer

Danke für den Bericht!! Freu mich schon auf die Bilder!!:q


----------



## duck_68 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> ...jetzt bin ich gespannt,Martin!!!#6
> 
> 
> @Rainer
> ...



Das Thema ist wirklich nicht einfach.... Da ich weiß, das Rainer ja u.A. zum leichten Softjerken auch eine leichte Steez-Combo fischt und nun die Stationärausführungen von Mad zum testen hatte, hat er einen direkten Vergleich beider Ausführungen.

Martin#h


----------



## Bernhard* (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Das Thema ist wirklich nicht einfach.... *Da ich weiß, das Rainer ja u.A. zum leichten Softjerken auch eine leichte Steez-Combo fischt* und nun die Stationärausführungen von Mad zum testen hatte, hat er einen direkten Vergleich beider Ausführungen.
> 
> Martin#h


 
Die stand doch mal zum Verkauf, oder?
Das zum Thema "unsensible Pranken"!!! :q:q


----------



## duck_68 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Die stand doch mal zum Verkauf, oder?
> Das zum Thema "unsensible Pranken"!!! :q:q



Das wusste ich z.B. nicht|bigeyes


----------



## rainer1962 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ja die stand einmal zum Verkauf, was aber nix mit den Pranken und schon gar nicht mit der Combo ansich zu tun hat:vik: denn ich kann meinne Baitcaster zumindest an der Kurbel und an der Bremse bedienen, so klein sind meine Finger dann doch noch, im Gegensatz zu deinen:m 
habe mich aber aufgrund des Fun Faktors doch anders entschieden und werde sie behalten...
Thema Multi/statio
klar ist, dass gerade bei leichten Ködern eine spezialisierung der Multi stattfinden muss, sonst wird das nix.....
diesbezügl. hat ne statio Vorteile, auch unter anderem bei wiedrigen Wind/Orts/Wasserverhältnisse (es sei denn man ist so geübt wie die Amis oder die Japser die eigentl. damit schon geboren werden), man kann das mit den Vor/Nachteilen so nicht unbedingt sagen. Ich handhabe das folgendermassen....
wenn ich genau weiß welche 2-3 Köder ich fischen möchte und das zu den Baitcastercombos passt, ich Lust habe mal wieder eine Castsession abzuziehen, dann nehm ich die, wenn nicht dann ne statio.
Ich würde jedem raten der sich nur EINE solche Combo zulegen möchte eher auf statio zurückzugreifen, es sei denn er ist ein eingefleischter Multifreak und fan und will und vor allem kann sie in jeder Situation fischen. Ist man drauf angewiesen unterschiedliche Köder(gewichte) mitzunehmen weil man nicht weiß was einem erwartet, dann ist man mit ner Statio eher im Vorteil, oder man nimmt die entsprechende Anzahl Multicombos mit. Jeder weiß ja, gerade bei leichten Ködern wirds schwer mit ihnen zu casten bei der statio ist man da flexibler. 
Auf der aderen Sweite ist die Wurfgenauigkeit und das Köderfeeling einfach besser weil direkter, will heissen ein Köder ist unter umständen (mir gehts zum. so) mit ner Caster besser und genauer zu führen. Für mich wiederum stellt sich die Frage nicht wirklich, weil ich habe alle Köder durch beide Sorten Ruten als Combos abgedeckt, und das worauf ich gerade Lust habe geht mit ans Wasser. Speziell die Steez Combo ist absolut genial und macht durchaus Riesenspass. (war der hauptgrund warum ich sie nicht vertickte, ob was besseres nachgekommen wäre, glaubte ich auch nicht mehr, deswegen habe ich sie behalten)
Ich sage euch aber auch ehrlich, ich muss Bock haben aufs Casten sonst nehm ich ne statio, bei "schweren" Jerks siehts natürlich anders aus. Martin hoffe ich konnte dir helfen...

P.S. evor ein falscher verdacht aufkommt...
die Steez Combo ist eine geniale Combo, ich hatte "nur" das Problem, mehrere Combos in der Klasse zu besitzen, was sich mittlerweile aber, aufgrund eines meiner Söhne, erledigt hat


----------



## rainer1962 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Das Thema ist wirklich nicht einfach.... Da ich weiß, das Rainer ja u.A. zum leichten Softjerken auch eine leichte Steez-Combo fischt und nun die Stationärausführungen von Mad zum testen hatte, hat er einen direkten Vergleich beider Ausführungen.
> 
> Martin#h


 

die Ruten von MAD waren auf statio gebaut, wolltest du jetzt wissen welche Rute die bessere zum Softjerken ist, oder welchen Aufbau (Multi oder Statio??)
sie sind in ihren Bereichen beide genial...


----------



## Bernhard* (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				los rainos schrieb:
			
		

> ...Speziell die Steez Combo ist absolut genial und macht durchaus Riesenspass...



Kann ich nur bestätigen! Hab die TOPGUN letztens probegefischt (Dank an den Saller Sepp alias "sa-s"). Ist meiner F4-66x ziemlich ähnlich. Abgesehen davon, dass sie anstatt einer regular Action eher medium fast o.ä. ist. Sozusagen für Twitchbaits etwas besser geeignet.

Meine F4 ist auch nur noch reine Spasscombo seit ich die 6-12LB Twitche vom Robert habe. Wenn ich ausreichend Platz zum Werfen hab und die optimalen Köder (Gewicht) verwende, dann ist der Spass aber garantiert. Da kommt ne Statio einfach nicht hin. #6


----------



## squirell (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Bin schon genauso wie der Rest der Harrison-Gemeinde auf die Bilder der Ruten gespannt.

Suche nämlich dringend eine neue Rute zum Twitchen. 

Ab nächsten Monat hat mein Angelhändler vor Ort die neuen Ashuras. Würde natürlich lieber auf eine Rute aus Roberts meisterlichen Händen zurückgreifen.

Deshalb, ran mit den Bildern.


----------



## duck_68 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich habe vorhin mit Robert telefoniert und mich mit Ihm auch ein wenig über meine nächste Rute unterhalten, es wird vermutlich eine 210er in der Stationärausführung werden, da ich bei uns an vielen Stellen nicht den optimalen Platz zum werfen mit der Multi habe - zu viele überhängende Bäume und Büsche. Außerdem wird die Rute vermutlich zu über 90% vom Ufer aus gefischt werden.

Was meint Ihr, welches Köderspektrum die Rute wohl abdecken wird?

Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## moped (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Servus Martin,

der Börnie und ich haben, als wir die Ruten eingefischt hatten, jeweils einen mehr oder minder detaillierten Bericht reingetippt, müßte im Juli gewesen sein (in diesem Thread), mußt mal suchen, weiß es jetz auch nicht ganz genau. 

Aber grobe Antwort auf Deine Frage:

Ich fische Crankbaits von Megabass Griffon bis Cyclone, Jerkbaits von Squirrel 61 bis Smash Minnow 100, Softjerks von Fin S Fish 4" bis 6"! Alles funktioniert zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit, ist echt ein Traum die Rute.
Ich habe als Rolle übrigens eine Certate Custom 2506 drauf (also die Statiovariante als Aufbau!)!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## duck_68 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Danke#6#6 

Werde mal suchen


----------



## duck_68 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



moped schrieb:


> So Kameraden,
> 
> jetzt ist es endlich so weit, der erste 4-stündige Mad-Twitche-Test liegt hinter mir! Ich versuche mal alles irgendwie zusammenzufassen und dabei einigermaßen sachlich zu bleiben (...was nicht ganz einfach ist!)! Und vorneweg muß ich noch gestehen, daß ich keine große Erfahrung habe was Wobbler-Ruten betrifft, ich schreib nicht im Vergleich zu einer anderen Rute sondern einfach grade raus, wie ich es mir denke. Den Vergleich zur Megabass Cyclone kann dann der Bernde die nächsten Tag mal wiedergeben!
> 
> ...




Hallo Jürgen, 

wenn Du diesen Bericht meintest - dann bin ich schon fast von der Rute überzeugt Welche Rutenlänge hast Du gefischt??


Martin#h


----------



## moped (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Servus Martin,

genau dieses Geschreibsel meinte ich, etwas später war dann vom burn77 ein ähnlicher Bericht drin. Ich besitze die Rute in 2,10m, zu der 2,40er kann ich Dir leider gar nix sagen.

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Bernhard* (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> wenn Du diesen Bericht meintest - dann bin ich schon fast von der Rute überzeugt Welche Rutenlänge hast Du gefischt??


 


moped schrieb:


> Servus Martin,
> 
> genau dieses Geschreibsel meinte ich, etwas später war dann vom burn77 ein ähnlicher Bericht drin. Ich besitze die Rute in 2,10m, zu der 2,40er kann ich Dir leider gar nix sagen.


 
Hi Martin!

Fische auch die 2,10er Version und würde Dir auch zu dieser Länge raten. Ganz einfach aus dem Grund, dass weil man sich dann beim Twitchen aus dem Handgelenk leichter tut. Ausserdem kann man die 2,10er dann noch gut zum Vertikal fischen und Dropshotten (mach ich jedenfalls seit kurzem) benutzen.

Bei der Köderpalette stimme ich mit Jürgen überein. Fische zwar keine Softjerks, benutzte die Twitche aber auch vom 61er Squirrel (wird jetzt von einer Olympic Graphiteleader übernommen) bis hoch zu den 100er Smash Minnows DD.


----------



## Bernhard* (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

*Und hier noch der alte Beitrag mit den Bilder von meiner 6-12LB Twitche:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1690036&postcount=953


----------



## duck_68 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Danke Euch allen!! Jetzt eröffnet sich nur wieder die Frage nach der passenden Rolle... Ich hatte da so an eine 2000er Größe gedacht - evtl auch ne 1000er nur weiß ich nicht, ob ich mit meinen Pranken (Handlänge 20cm/Breite 13cm) mit ner 1000er zurecht kommen - mein Tackledealer hat leider keine 100er Größen. Hat Mad evtl. eine zu Hause?? Die könnte ich dann mal testen, wenn ich meine VHF bei ihm abhole.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## NorbertF (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

20cm sind doch keine Pranken, sondern zierliche Händchen. Sicher kommst du mit ner 1000er klar.


----------



## duck_68 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> 20cm sind doch keine Pranken, sondern zierliche Händchen. Sicher kommst du mit ner 1000er klar.



Na dann will ich Dir mal glauben|bigeyes - aber wehe wenn der Rotor mir die Fingergelenke wund scheuert|director:

Meine kleinste Rolle ist bislang ne TP 2500FB und die finde ich schon sehr zierlich:q

Martin#h


----------



## maesox (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Stell Dich nicht so an Martin....ich hab größere Händchen und komme auch mit klar!!!#6:q


----------



## duck_68 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Naaaa guuuut..... aber wehe.....:q:q:q


----------



## Bernhard* (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Danke Euch allen!! Jetzt eröffnet sich nur wieder die Frage nach der passenden Rolle... Ich hatte da so an eine 2000er Größe gedacht - evtl auch ne 1000er nur weiß ich nicht, ob ich mit meinen Pranken (Handlänge 20cm/Breite 13cm) mit ner 1000er zurecht kommen - mein Tackledealer hat leider keine 100er Größen. Hat Mad evtl. eine zu Hause?? Die könnte ich dann mal testen, wenn ich meine VHF bei ihm abhole.
> 
> Gruß
> Martin


 
Jürgen und ich fischen 2500er Daiwas drauf. Robert hat sicher ein paar 2500er Shimanos und evtl. ne Steez daheim.

Du willst dir doch auf die Rute nicht echt ne 1000er Rolle draufmachen, oder?


----------



## duck_68 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Börnie,

bin mir auch nocht nicht schlüssig - Robert meinte, dass eine 1000er reichen würde - ich persönlich tendiere auch eher zur 2500er / 2000er Größe. Vermutlich wirds ne 2500er werden - erscheint mir auch etwas stabiler als ne 1000er 

Martin#h


----------



## Bernhard* (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Hi Börnie,
> 
> bin mir auch nocht nicht schlüssig - Robert meinte, dass eine 1000er reichen würde - ich persönlich tendiere auch eher zur 2500er / 2000er Größe. Vermutlich wirds ne 2500er werden - erscheint mir auch etwas stabiler als ne 1000er
> 
> Martin#h


 
Jaja, weil der Robert wieder meint, dass alles, was weniger als ne Firejerk oder 75er VHF ist nur zum Barschfischen taugt. :m


----------



## duck_68 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Oki - dan bleibe ich bei der von mir angepeilten 2500er Größe.

Welche Rollen würdet Ihr dran schrauben?? (Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt)

Gruß
Martin#h

PS: meine VHF 30 - 75 bekommt ne Branzino verpasst#6


----------



## rainer1962 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Oki - dan bleibe ich bei der von mir angepeilten 2500er Größe.
> 
> Welche Rollen würdet Ihr dran schrauben?? (Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt)
> 
> ...


 
eine goile 2000er!!!!! Stella 2007er Modell!!!!!!
:vik::vik::vik:
du hast doch meinen bericht gelesen oder???? das ist die twitche in 210cm wurde alles mit 2000er Rollen gefischt, ne 7kg Spider (Ron Thompson ist besser) drauf und 15lb P-Line oder Def Bass vorgeschaltet mit Albright (verbessert), und du hast Spass beim 30iger Barsch und brauchst auch keine Angst vorm 120iger hecht zu haben, selbst den Angelkahn brauchste nicht mehr zu rudern, einfach irgendwo in den baum geworfen und du kannst dich dort wie Robert hinziehen :q:q:q#q#q#q
einfach zum :l ausgewogen leicht, Gelenkschonend zu fischen und vor allem eine goile Köderführung.


----------



## duck_68 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Danke Rainer!!!!

Die Entscheidung ist gefallen (die hatte ich ebenfalls schon ins Auge gefasst) - welche Dyna Cable meinst Du? Die 0,13er (wie auf der Branzino) oder die 0,10er mit 6,nochwas - ich tendiere zur 0,10er

Grüßle
Martin


----------



## rainer1962 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

jep die 10er reicht vollkommen


----------



## duck_68 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Danke#6


----------



## duck_68 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> eine goile 2000er!!!!! Stella 2007er Modell!!!!!!
> :vik::vik::vik:



Hat jemand noch eine gute Bezugsquelle?? "Best price" liegt momentan bei knapp 60.000 Yen incl. shipping bei "www.bass.jp". Mit dem shop bin ich pers. top zufrieden - extrem schnelle Lieferung!!!! (5 Tage von Japan nach Deutschland!!)

Martin#h


----------



## maesox (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Auf was kommt dann inkl. Porto u Zoll die Schlitze-Stella ????
So viel günstiger  ??


----------



## duck_68 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ich denke mal so nen guten Hunni *günstiger*


----------



## maesox (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

....fein fein!!!!!!:m 

Mit welcher genau habt ihr da in dieser Preisklasse die besten Erfahrungen gemacht????


----------



## duck_68 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Die Morethan Branzino ist ein supergeiles Teil - fische ich im Moment fast lieber als die 4000er Stella


----------



## maesox (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ein schönes Ding,Martin!!!!:l Danke!!!!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

könnte mir vllt einer von euch harrison fans eine rute bis 300 euro empfehlen ?
gibts da eig was in der preisklasse?
ich suche eine rute fürs schwere gufi angeln!
vlg


----------



## Bernhard* (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> könnte mir vllt einer von euch harrison fans eine rute bis 300 euro empfehlen ?
> gibts da eig was in der preisklasse?
> vlg


 
Rute bis 300 EUR? Wie wärs mit einer Harrison??


----------



## Chrizzi (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Kommt drauf an, wie du die Rute aufbauen lässt. Du solltest dir lieber eine Rute/Blank für deine Zwecke empfehlen lassen - die kannst du dann so aufbauen lassen wie du sie haben willst.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ehm... ich glaub ich hab was falsch verstanden.........
1. was is mit blank gemeint (bitte so erklären das es auch doofe wie ic verstehen^^)
2. is dieses harrison ne marke wie shimano und verkäuft fertig ruten oder werden die angefertig ^^? ich kapier irgendwie nix hier ^^


----------



## Chrizzi (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

1. Blank ist nur der Stab - also eine Rute ohne Griff Ringe und so weiter
2. Die Harrison wird für dich aufgebaut - dauert etwas, ist aber in der Preisregion egal, da du deine "eingene" Rute hast. Also welche Farbe die Ringwicklung hat oder wie lang/kurz der Griff ist oder sonstwas. Dazu muss der Blank etwas besonderes sein, immerhin schwören hier ja alle auf ne Harrison VHF beim GuFi-fischen.


----------



## maesox (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Der Blank ist von Harrison,den Rest bestimmst quasi Du nach Deinen Vorstellungen mit Absprache mit dem Rutenbauer,der sie anschlißend für Dich baut!!!

Frag am besten mal den Meister ( MAD)  selbst !!!!#6


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> Frag am besten mal den Meister ( MAD)  selbst !!!!#6



Versucht hab ich das auch schon, also per PN und Mail, ist der Meister viell gerade unterwegs oder hat er einfach viel um die Ohren? |kopfkrat

Ich würd's nochmal per Telefon versuchen, will mich aber auch nicht aufdrängen. 

Ich versuche mal geduldig zu sein ...


----------



## maesox (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Achwas,der frißt Dich nicht!!!#6

Funk ihn einfach mal an!! Danach weißt was Du brauchst!!!#6#6


----------



## duck_68 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich hoffe, dass er beim Rutenbauen ist ich warte da nämlich noch auf was


----------



## maesox (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ja ist er Martin!! Er muß ja meine vor fertig machen!!!


----------



## rainer1962 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hab ihn am WE getroffen, er sagte nur sein Postfach quillt über und er kommt einfach nicht dazu alles zu beantworten, das beste ist ein telefongespräch...


----------



## Johnnie Walker (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

achsooooo is das also !
Klingt ja super!!! WOW!


----------



## duck_68 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> Ja ist er Martin!! Er muß ja meine vor fertig machen!!!



Deine soll er ruhig vor fertig machen, wenn er meine dann ganz fertig macht


----------



## Bernhard* (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Sollte hier nicht noch ein Test- und Fotobericht vom letzten Testfischen der Twitch-Blanks kommen? #c |rolleyes


----------



## squirell (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Da mich die Rute wirklich interessiert, ich aber mit den Wurfgewichtsangaben/ Schnurklasse LB wenig anfangen kann,
hätte ich gern eine Info, ob es so etwas wie Umrechnungstabellen etc. gibt?

Danke vorab.


----------



## Bernhard* (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



squirell schrieb:


> Da mich die Rute wirklich interessiert, ich aber mit den Wurfgewichtsangaben/ Schnurklasse LB wenig anfangen kann,
> hätte ich gern eine Info, ob es so etwas wie Umrechnungstabellen etc. gibt?
> 
> Danke vorab.


 
Schau mal hier. Da hab ich aufgeführt, welche Köder ich bislang mit der Rute erfolgreich gefischt habe. Die Schnurklassen werden leider je Hersteller recht unterschiedlich gehandhabt. Das Wurfgewicht des Blanks lt. Hersteller ist mir leider nicht bekannt.

Auf Anhieb hab ich gesehen, dass Du den "smash minnow 110" (optimal) und den "61er Squirrel" (unterer Bereich aber relativ gut fischbar) hinzufügen kannst.


----------



## schroe (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi,

auf jeden Fall, Börnibärchen.:q

Erstmal einen fetten und herzlichen Dank an Rainer, der weder Kosten noch Mühen zur Ausrichtung dieses wirklich gelungenen Treffens gescheut hat.

Und so trug es sich zu.

Endlich war es für Ratz und mich wieder soweit.
Nach dem höchst unterhaltsamen und erstklassig gelungenen "Harrison Treffen", im Juni beim Rainer, ging es morgens um 5 Uhr wieder in Richtung Römerberg am Rhein.
Schon im Juni bestand eine lockere Vereinbarung zu einem erneuten Meeting im September/Oktober. "Dingfest" wurde die Sache für uns allerdings erst ca. 14 Tage vor der Abreise.

Gegen 10:30 trafen wir ein. 
Rainer begrüßte uns mit reichlich gedecktem Frühstückstisch, an welchem bereits Margaux nebst Lebensgefährtin, mad und Beejay Platz genommen hatten.
Nach kurzer, freundlicher Begrüßung, ging es schon während des Frühstücks, erstmal rein thematisch ums Gerät.

Klar,...vordergründiges Thema war die Harrisonkollektion. 
Nicht viel weniger Stoff boten die Blechpeitsche (sorry Bassking,... ich meine natürlich, Hastings: "German Catfish":q) und natürlich die neuen Twitch-/Vertikalruten, von denen mad jeweils zwei Modelle, zwecks "realworld Test" dabei hatte.
Burn77 und moped fischen die neuen 210cm Modelle ja bereits seit einiger Zeit und berichteten hier im Board bereits über deren Qualität.
Selbstverständlich hatte auch jeder der Anwesenden ein paar "ordentliche Gummischuhe" anbei.:q

Anschließend wollten wir uns gemeinsam auf den Weg zum Fishermans Partner machen, schnell ein paar Karten lösen, zur Ferienwohnung Knies, dort sämtliche Reiseutensilien verstauen und mit Vollgas weiter an den Rhein begeben.
Fehlanzeige! 
Die erste Unterbrechung im geplanten Ablauf "erlitten" wir, Rainers Angelgerätekammer passierend. 
Donniwetti!!! 
Wäre mein Händler so gut bestückt!?.....Es wäre mein totsicherer, finanzieller Ruin.
Feinstes Equipment, sauber sortiert und von der Wand weg einsatzbereit.

Das nächste Hindernis war dann mads Bully. An dem mußten wir natürlich auch noch vorbei. 
Nächster Stop,...... und wieder kam dieses unangenhme "must have" Bauchgefühl in mir auf. 
Neben den neu aufgebauten "Twitch-/Vertikalruten", hatte Robert noch weitere Schätzchen im fahrbaren Untersatz. Neue Rohblanks zu "Versuchszwecken", aufgebaute Harrisons, eine Blechpeitsche (verdelli,....Fauxpas,... natürlich GermanCatfish) und die Firejerks. 
Ich traute meinen Augen nicht, ... was kramt der gut gelaunte, freundliche Bavarian denn da aus den tiefen seiner Ladefläche vor? 
Zwei Kohle/Kevlarblanks! 
Genauer, zwei Century Armalite Spin Blanks!
Die legendäre "Gummischuhgerte"!:q
Jetzt verstehe ich auch des Gummischuhs Begeisterung für seine Rute. Sauberst verarbeitete Kohle/Kev Verbindung (kein Vergleich zu Sportex Kevs) und eine erstklassige Verzapfung der beiden Teile.
Dezente und hübsche Erscheinung. 
Ausgewogenheit und Performance des weiteren Aufbaus, liegen in den Händen des Rutenbauers. Wenn mad sie aufbaut, braucht man sich darum jedenfalls nicht zu sorgen.

Dennoch ist die Armalite nicht mit einer VHF zu vergleichen, das verrät schon die Gegenüberstellung der beiden Rohblanks.
Kurz und knapp: Die korrespondierende VHF ist deutlich schneller und direkter, gefühlt leichter, insgesamt "lebendiger".
Die Armalite erscheint mehr fürs "Grobe". 
Techniken, bei denen es auf feine Bisserkennung, schnelle unmittelbare Antwort des Blanks und unmittelbare Köderbeschleunigung sowie "unverfälschte" Köderkontrolle nicht 100%ig ankommt. 
Reine Kraftanwendungen wird sie spielerisch bewältigen. Mir gefällt der Blank. Evtl. eine passende Rute für Toni_1962s Begehren aus dem Nachbarthread,..... IMHO mehr als eine Alternative zur Sportex Kev Pike.

Rainer drängte. Wir wollten ja eigentlich Fische fangen.:q
Nachdem die o.g. Modalitäten erledigt waren, fanden wir uns an einem verheißungsvollen Rheinabschnitt mit Hafeneinfahrt wieder. Die schweren Gummiboxen übergeschultert, jeder mit einer Harrison bewaffnet (BeeJay fischte Aspire) verteilten wir uns.

Zunächst hatte Ratz die Poleposition zur Hafeneinfahrt inne, den Spitzenplatz zwischen Stromkante und Kehrströmung. Sie harderte ein wenig und war sich nicht ganz klar, wie, ob der unbekannten Strömungs- und Tiefenverhältnisse sie den Köder am besten im Strom platzieren darf. Die erste Drift sollte ja nicht gleich in den Buhnensteinen enden. 
BeeJay als ortskundiger, nahm sich hilfsbereit ihrer an, stellte sich unmittelbar neben sie und demonstrierte mit seinem Gerät die Technik. 3sec. später war sein Gufi im Geröll verloren.:q
Ratzn´s Pole dafür aber auch.|kopfkrat
Rainer legte seine Rute aus der Hand und guidete danach den Ratz. 
Mich ließ er mit den Worten, "Du mußt scho´selber klarkommen" zurück.:c

Mad absolvierte etwa 15 Würfe, legte sich dann in die warme Oktobersonne und meinte, wenn wir den ersten Fisch gefangen hätten, dann steige er wieder ein, würde drei Wurf machen, Fisch fangen und dann weiterruhen. Bayovarisch selbstbewußt.:q

Vorab,...wir fingen keinen Fisch!
Entsprechend fasste mad den Vormittag auch seine VHF nicht mehr an.
Nur eine Natter kam zielstrebig auf mich zugeschwommen. Ich bin mir sicher, sie folgte meinem exzellent präsentierten Storm Anchovy (böse Zungen behaupten, das jacobsonsche Riechorgan von Reptilien, werde durch üble Gerüche irritiert und das Getier würde diesen dann zur Quelle folgen|evil

Margaux und ich haben jedenfalls mit unseren VHFs ehrlich und standhaft, ergebnislos weitergefischt. Immer wieder beeindruckend, wie deutlich die Grundstruktur des Gewässers durch die Ruten an den Angler dargestellt wird. Spannend,....auch ohne Biss. Aber die VHF Charakteristik ist hier ja mehr als einmal beschrieben.

Auch BeeJay, auf der "eroberten" Pole blieb ohne Zupfer. Selbst Rainer, der mittlerweile wieder das Angeln aufgenommen hatte und zwischendurch auch ein paar Wobbler durchs Wasser twitchte, hatte keinen Einsteiger.

Zeit für eine Pause und einen Platzwechsel.

Wir wechselten an eine reine Buhnenstrecke. Ein Abschnitt, an dem Rainer regelmäßig Zander und Hechte fängt sowie bisweilen auch den ein oder anderen Wallerkontakt hatte.
Angekommen, wühlte mad aus seinem Bully einen Campinggrill, auf dem wir aus einem Lidl kurzum organisierte Bratwürstchen brutzelten (für mad musste es natürlich ein Schweinelendchen sein:q). Nach der geselligen Pausenrunde, verteilten wir uns auf die Buhnenplätze und blieben ebenso erfolglos wie zuvor.

Rainer drückte mir zwar noch seine VHF 120 mit Certate HD und Großblinker bestückt in die Hand, sodass ich wenigstens theoretisch mal einen Waller fangen konnte, zumindest davon träumen. 
Änderte aber nichts. Die Fische wollten einfach nicht beißen. Kleinfische waren reichlich vorhanden. Vielleicht hatten sich die Räuber in den Vollmondnächten bereits die Bäuche vollgeschlagen und saßen fett und faul am Grund? 
Vielleicht, vielleicht, vielleicht. Immer diese unknown Komponente. 
Jedenfalls fingen Vereinskameraden, mit denen Rainer den Abend noch Kontakt aufnahm ebensowenig und ich bin es ja gewohnt.:q 


Den Abend ließen wir dann gemütlich in der Ferienwohnung, die Rainer für uns (Ratz, mad und mich) angemietet hatte, bei einem oder mehreren Gläsern "Neuen Wein" und spassigem "Schwatz" ausklingen.

Der nächste Tag, das Bootsangeln mit den Twitchen, fand dann leider ohne Margaux und BeeJay statt.
Margaux machte sich wieder auf die Heimreise.
@Margaux,
es hat mich sehr gefreut dich kennenzulernen.:m
@BeeJay,
herzlichen Dank für die Anchovys.:m


----------



## duck_68 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Schöner erster Teil des Testberichtes

Danke!!!


----------



## maesox (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@schroe



*Vielen Dank für den tollen Bericht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6#6#6*


----------



## Ratz (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@schroe

Das hast Du super geschrieben. Freu mich schon auf mehr :q

Ratz |wavey:


----------



## Living Dead (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Super! Gibt noch mehr Fotos von den Ruten ?


----------



## squirell (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Schau mal hier. Da hab ich aufgeführt, welche Köder ich bislang mit der Rute erfolgreich gefischt habe. Die Schnurklassen werden leider je Hersteller recht unterschiedlich gehandhabt. Das Wurfgewicht des Blanks lt. Hersteller ist mir leider nicht bekannt.
> 
> Danke für Info.
> 
> ...


----------



## schroe (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Das Aufstehen zum zweiten Angeltag gestaltete sich, Rainer hat es ja schon angedeutet,:q etwas schwieriger.
Er war der einzig pünktliche an diesem Morgen und musste sich notgedrungen noch mit uns an den Frühstückstisch setzen, obwohl er lieber schon längst im Boot gesessen hätte.

Am Anlegeplatz angekommen, besetzten Rainer und Robert ein Boot. Im anderen Kahn nahmen Ratz und ich platz. 
Beide Boote waren mit einem 5PS Motor ausgestattet. 
Ratz und ich hatten die "Graf Spee". Der Name war Programm,....ein echter Panzerkreuzer. Ich vermochte es nicht, den Bug von der Slipanlage zu zerren (700Kg???:q). 
Robert folgte einem alten Ritus und fräste uns, bevor wir ablegen konnten schonmal mit laufendem Motor ins Heck. Soll wohl Glück bringen oder so.:q 
Egal,....saßen ja save in der "Graf Spee" und der Motor den er rasierte war eh seiner.:m 
Herzlichen Dank nochmal, für die Leihgabe, Robert.

Auf dem Wasser trafen wir den Roland. 
Roland ist ein Bekannter von Rainer. Er ist mit seiner markig, rauchigen Stimme, für mich das personifizierte Urgestein des Naturköderangelns. Dabei supernett, hilfsbereit und freut sich auch über Erfolge anderer. Roland war ab und an der rasende Reporter zwischen unseren beiden Booten und immer für einen Schnack zu haben. Er kennt den Altarm wie seine Westentasche. Ich höre ihn immer noch brummen: "Fahrta man hin,.....da fangt ihr eh nix.":q

Für diesen Tag stand Vertikalangeln über den tiefen Löchern des Altrheinarmes sowie das Wobbler-/Twitchbaitfischen in den flachen Buchten der Ausläufer auf dem Plan. Also ideale Vorraussetzungen um die beiden neuen Rutenmodelle, ausgiebig zu fischen. 
Als Vergleichsruten für das Vertikalen hatten wir in jedem Boot mind. eine Spro Godfather.
Fürs Wobbler-/Twitchbaiten befand sich in unserem Boot eine Megabass "SightFisher" 185cm, eine Skeletor 240 sowie eine VHF45 in 240cm.
Rainer hatte zuvor die 240cm Ashura Seabass direkt mit der neuen Twitche verglichen.

Mein erster optischer Eindruck von den Ruten, als ich sie dann in den Händen hielt war:

-Sauberste Verarbeitung (wie vom Robert schon bekannt)
-schicker, dunkelblauer Blank, wirkt edel
-der schlanke, nicht dürre Blank unterstreicht den edlen Eindruck
-die Korkqualität ist erstklassig
-das kurze Griffstück lädt geradezu dazu ein, die Köder damit richtig "hüpfen" zu lassen.
- die Duplon Abschlusskappe setzt einen angenehmen optischen Akzent
- Die FUJI LVSG SIC´s passen zur Rute, wie der A.... auf den Eimer

Mein Eindruck vom Trockentest, ist identisch mit dem was Rainer schon geschrieben hat. Die Nähe zur Seabass sehe ich ähnlich. Die Seabass hat eine etwas feinere Spitze. Die Illex ist schwerer und aufgrund des langen Untergriffs deutlich unhandlicher. Zudem Schlechter verarbeitet.
Die Twitchen sind sehr schnelle Ruten mit Spitzenaktion und einem dann kraftvoll folgenden Rückgrat. Die 240iger wirkt noch etwas feiner.
Ausgestattet mit einer 2000er oder 2500er Rolle, liegen sie spielerisch in der Hand. 
Rainer drückte mir eine Infinity und eine Stella 2000 zum Fischen in die Hand. Nett, nicht wahr.:q

Doch nun ging es ja raus, denn dort sollten die Ruten in unserem Boot sich mit folgenden Ködern in der Praxis behaupten.

Wir klapperten mit Wobblern (Aragon, D-Cherry/10cc, Arnaud100 und DD, TN60, Squirrel 76 und SDD, Reefrunner Ripstick, Husky Jerks, Loudmouths, kleinen Zalts usw.) die Uferkanten des Altarmes ab. 
Anfangs nur zum Versuchen und Ausprobieren. 
Zum Kennenlernen der Ruten erstmal nur kurze Würfe mit Flachläufern. 
Noch konzentriert auf die Beobachtung des Köderspiels in Abhängigkeit zur Rutenbewegung, ging einem der Bewegungsablauf dann schnell ins Blut über.

Erfreulich, wie direkt die schnelle Spitze jeden "Schlag" an den Köder überträgt und dann wieder die Ausgangsposition einnimmt. Also sofort wieder für den nächsten "Schlag" zur Verfügung steht. Das Rückgrat macht dabei noch keinen "Mucks". Das tritt beim Anhieb dann "trocken" in Aktion, wenn ein Fisch den Köder attakiert hat.

Nichtsdestotrotz (oder wie man das schreibt?), unser Mühen wurde nicht wirklich belohnt. Ein kleiner Rapfen hat sich am Chubby festgesaugt und Ratz konnte einem guten Barsch, der sich im letzten Moment vorm Boot abwendete noch traurig hinterherschauen. 
Was Robert und Rainer derweil trieben, weiß ich nicht. Bis dato lagen sie jedenfalls noch genau einen Rapfen hinten.:q

Da die Fische in den verkrauteten Flachzonen nicht wirklich mit uns spielen wollten, verabredeten wir uns, über den 12-16m Löchern zum Vertikalen. 
Kurz und bündig.
Wir haben auch mit dieser Methode keinen Erfolg gehabt. 
Ich habe vom Vertikalen keine wirkliche Ahnung. Beurteilen kann ich aber, ob ich einen Köder am Grund noch spüre und mittels Abklopfen eben diesen Grund beurteilen kann. Was das Feeling betrifft, da ist der 210er Twitch-/Vertikalblank der Godfather 50 und 30 ebenbürtig. Die Aktion ist eine andere.

Noch mit Rainer über den tiefen Löchern treibend, visierte Robert schon den Uferbereich einer naheliegenden Insel an.
Ergo,...da muß man, wenn man nicht hinrudern will, eben hinwerfen. 
Man sah danach nur noch die 56gr Castaic Forelle fliegen. Die kleine zarte Twitchrute (ich sehe sie umbei 20gr WG real) wurde einfach voll durchgezogen und die Castaic rauschte wie vom Katapult gestartet Richtung Insel.|bigeyes
Empfindlich ist sie wirklich nicht.
Kurze Zeit später hörte man dann ein Knacken am Nachbarboot.
Nein, es war nicht die Rute, jedenfalls nicht direkt.:q
Robert war dabei seine Forelle aus einem Baum zu befreien. Er riß mit der Rute, bis der morsche Ast abbrach und neben Rainer ins Wasser klatschte.
Damit war der das Thema Haltbarkeit der Blanks dann auch geklärt.:q

Zum Abschluß ging es dann nochmal zurück in die Flachwasserzone. 
Ratz erwischte beim Schleppen dorthin noch einen gut ca. 60iger Hecht, auf eine von Robert geliehene Castaic
Rainer und Robert pflückten noch einen 70iger und 80iger Hecht aus dem Unterholz. Damit lag deren Boot, wenn ich nicht irre, um ca. 60 cm vorne.:q

Bei Ratz hatte sich ein Mückenstich vom Vortag entzündet und ihr Handrücken glich mittlerweile mehr einem Tennisball denn einer Frauenhand. Also beendeten wir den Tag mit einem ambulanten Besuch im Krankenhaus, einer gigantomanen Pizza und.....mit einem klitzekleinen Glässchen Neuen Wein, RedBull/Jägermeister.:q



Tag drei war dann der mit Abstand spektakulärste (zunächst auf Rainers Boot).

Rainer brachte mir seine Steez Kombo mit, die ich dann nicht mehr aus der Hand legte (ich glaube, er vertraut mir:q). Ich war komplett auf Japanköder fixiert und hatte damit wirklich Spaß (nur leider keinen Fisch:q)
Ratz bekam von Rainer wieder die 210cm Twitche und pflügte die Bereiche hinter den Krautfeldern mit Gummiködern und Zalt durch.
Robert und Rainer klopften mit der Jerke (Firejerk und Megabass Rekkai), beködert mit Piketime Sicklys, Perchs und Pikes den Uferbewuchs der Flachzonen ab. Die Hechte standen auf die Piketimes. Nicht lange und der erste stieg mit einer martialischen Attacke bei Rainer ein. Dann folgte Robert wieder, dann wieder Rainer usw., usf.

Nach etwa 15 Hechten und unzähligen Attacken bei Rainer und Robert. 
Dem gegenüber einen Barsch und einen Hechtling für unser Boot, wechselte ich auf einen mini Toppie. Der ließ sich eben gerade noch gut mit der Steez und der 12lbs. Schnur bearbeiten. Brachte mir immerhin noch eine Fehlattacke ein.

Ratz hingegen blieb ihrem PB G-Fisch treu. Der hatte ihr immerhin schon einen saftigen Fehlbiss eingebracht und konnte entsprechend nicht ganz falsch sein.

Während der Roland wieder für einen Schnack längs kam und Ratz in ein Gespräch "verwickelte", gabs einen kleinen Zupfer in ihrer Twitche. Sie drehte sich kurz um, zog die Rute ein Stück an, ein erneuter Zupfer und Anhieb. 
Sofort war die kleine 210er Twitche bis zum Rückgrat krumm. Nach kurzem, knallharten Drill und der Kescherhilfe vom Roland, hielt Ratz stolz einen prächtigen Ü90 in den Händen. 

Fazit: - Einzelwertung geht an Ratz (Ratz ist klasse!#6)
 -Ratz und die Twitche können auch mit Gummifischen umgehen.
-Ratz und die Twitche fürchten keine starken Hechte. Der 120iger kann kommen.:q


----------



## schroe (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Auch wenn ich hier von einer "Wertung" der Fänge geschrieben habe, natürlich ging es nur um den Funfaktor. Und der war immens.

Danke nochmal für die perfekte Organisation und das freundschaftliche Miteinander an Rainer. Ebenfalls Dank an Robert. 
Es war mir/uns ein riesen Spaß.

Anbei noch ein Bild vom Hängerlösen a´la mad (Rainer geht in Deckung)

De Roland

Der Panzerkreuzer


Wenn ich es geregelt bekomme, gibts morgen noch ein paar Bilder, u.a. auch von den beiden Ruten,....unter Extremkrümmung.


----------



## Ratz (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Auch ich möchte mich nochmal ganz herzlich bei Rainer bedanken. Unterkunft, Organisation, Gastfreundlichkeit, Boote, Rutentest......#6
Kurzum:Es war ein super Wochenende mit viel Fun und Aktion :vik:

PS: Bitte richte dem rasenden Roland schöne Grüße aus.

Viele Grüße, Ratz


----------



## ivo (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ schroe

Danke für die Berichte!:m

Gruß ivo


----------



## the doctor (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Klasse Berichte #6
Habt ja echt ein paar schöne Tage gehabt :m


----------



## TOM-62 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ein servus an alle Harrison Blank Fans,
ich bin TOM und ziemlich neu hier - hab so ein wenig in Euren Beiträgen gestöbert - muß sagen nicht schlecht der Austausch - Toll.
hab mal ne Frage - da die VT 150gr. nicht mehr lieferbar ist, und ausgetauscht wurde in die Harrison cat spin- HAT VON EUCH SCHON EINER ERFAHRUNGEN MIT DER AUF LAGER ?
Habe den " STOCK " gebaut, konnte ihn aber leider noch nicht fischen - kommt mir aber sehr massiv vor.
Gruß tom-62


----------



## BeeJay (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> ...(BeeJay fischte Aspire)...


Ja, aber nicht mehr lange. 


schroe schrieb:


> BeeJay als ortskundiger, nahm sich hilfsbereit ihrer an, stellte sich unmittelbar neben sie und demonstrierte mit seinem Gerät die Technik. 3sec. später war sein Gufi im Geröll verloren.:q


Das nennt sich Vorführeffekt. Experten behaupten, der Lerneffekt würde dadurch im Allgemeinen steigen. 


schroe schrieb:


> @BeeJay,
> herzlichen Dank für die Anchovys.:m


Kein Problem, hat ja Shimano-sei-Dank auch lange genug gedauert. 


schroe schrieb:


> Danke nochmal für die perfekte Organisation und das freundschaftliche Miteinander an Rainer. Ebenfalls Dank an Robert.


Japp, auch von mir...

*...ein herzliches Dankeschön an Rainer!*​
Auch wenn ich nur am Freitag dabei war, hat es eine Menge Spaß gemacht. #6

Viele herzliche Grüße auch an Margaux. #h

BeeJay


----------



## duck_68 (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Vielen Dank für den tollen Bericht#6, der entscheidend zur Entleerung meines Geldbeutels beitragen wird|uhoh:

Martin#h


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Danke für die Berichte und das testen.
Bei dem 1 Foto hat man wirklich, den Eindruck das es Robert Vergnügen bereitet seine Flitzsche zu "quälen".

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Danke für die Berichte und das testen.
> Bei dem 1 Foto hat man wirklich, den Eindruck das es Robert Vergnügen bereitet seine Flitzsche zu "quälen".
> 
> Gruss
> ...




Da hat man nicht nur den Eindruck, man weiss es... Aber so fischen die Jungs aus Bayern, da gibt es noch viel Gröbere! #d (Oder Börnie??? #h)

Danke für den schönen Bericht! #6

Aber jetzt ist wenigstens klar was das Teil aushält, ich freue mich schon drauf, auch wenn sie bei mir wohl doch eher den Bereich der Wobbler und Softjerks abdecken soll...

Für die Castaic kommen Roberts Jerkruten wogl besser, zumindest für den dauerhaften Einsatz. Aber wenn ich mal wieder mit dem Boot versetzen will ohne zu Rudern werde ich die Technik auch mal wieder testen, hat Robert eigentlich vor 2 Jahren in Schweden abgeschaut, da gab es so viele Wurzeln unter Wasser...:q

CU "Wurzelsepp"


----------



## rainer1962 (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Ratz,
jep richte dem rasenden Roland die Grüße aus

@ Shroe
merci für den Bericht, wunderbar geschrieben#6

was Robert betrifft...
ja keinen Meter laufen, schon gar nicht rudern und das gerät wird VOLL belastet, abe mir abgewöhnt mit ihm im Boot zum Hänger zu rudern. Er zieht und mit der Rute hin, was mir wiederum zeigt, dass auch meine Schnur incl. Knoten für Vorfach etc. durchaus einiges wegsteckt#6
danke an alle beteiligten für das schöne WE und für eure gute Laune:vik:


----------



## schroe (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@BeeJay


> Ja, aber nicht mehr lange.



Welche wirds?#6



> Das nennt sich Vorführeffekt. Experten behaupten, der Lerneffekt würde dadurch im Allgemeinen steigen.



Sollte eine Anspielung auf eben genau diesen sein. Nach Murphy eben.:m



> Kein Problem, hat ja Shimano-sei-Dank auch lange genug gedauert.



Europe eben. Na ja, habe ja jetzt Vorrat.#6

@Schleien Stefan
Dafür ist sie Top und dabei sehr vielseitig. 
Das Idealgewicht sehe ich bei 20gr. Das problemlos mehr geht und die Dynamik der Rute erhalten bleibt, hat Robert mit der Castaic deutlich vorgeführt. 

@Pikepauly,
er hatte es ja vorher angekündigt. Robert wollte wirklich wissen was geht. Die VHF 30 hat übrigens im Juni auch diesen unkonventionellen "Test" durchlaufen.

@Martin,
tut mir leid.:q
Ratz fischt die 210er jetzt auch hier (dank Rainer). Zusätzlich werden 2x die 240iger, hoffentlich in absehbarer Zeit hier eintrudeln. Mich haben die Dinger wirklich überzeugt und mein Bruder, bisher von den Baitcastern abgeschreckt, will auch eine. 

@TOM-62,
herzlich willkommen.
Die Frage kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten. PN mal den Rainer1962 an, der weiß mehr. Oder du rufst den mad direkt an, Wallerspinnen ist sowas wie eine Spezialität von ihm.


----------



## schroe (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> ja keinen Meter laufen, schon gar nicht rudern



Und nicht abhaken, ..........er ist ja nur der Fänger, .......ohne Guide geht garnichts.


----------



## BeeJay (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> @BeeJay Welche wirds?#6


Es wird zunächst als "Einstieg" die 5-30g in 2,30m, das Teil hat in Juni einfach überzeugt. Seit ich live gesehen habe, wie - äh - *intensiv* Robert die Blanks testet, habe ich vollstes Vertrauen in die Teile (über die anderen Qualitäten müssen wir ja nicht mehr wirklich sprechen). Ich muss mir nur noch über die Handteil- und Vorgrifflänge Gedanken machen. 
Nächste Saison ist dann die Anschaffung einer 75er VHF in 2,70m für den Rhein geplant. So wie ich mich kenne, wird die 75er auch nicht die letzte VHF bleiben :q

Nicht dass ich bei den kommenden Harrisontreffen mit einer Papiertüte über den Kopf gestülpt mit der Aspire weiter fischen muss. :q |supergri :q

BeeJay


----------



## mad (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus,

hat echt viel spaß gemacht mit euch|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:
rainer danke für alles. (mein bus stinkt immer noch nach dem wein)
danke schroe für den tollen bericht#6 (und für die flasche jägermeister mit red bull)|uhoh:
danke ratz für den kuchen:q
und rainer grüße mir den roland auch.:vik:

auf grund der gefahr immer das die ruten brechen sollen habe ich wirklich sehr vorsichtig gefischt.|muahah:

bin dann mal wieder weg, muß leider wieder bauen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> bin dann mal wieder weg, muß leider wieder bauen.



So lob ich mir das... :m

Wir sind schon alles böse Jungs, wollen ja eigentlich alle nur Dein bestes, wenn da nicht die Sehnsucht nach der neuen Rute wäre... :l




mad schrieb:


> auf grund der gefahr immer das die ruten brechen sollen habe ich wirklich sehr vorsichtig gefischt.|muahah:



Das sieht man ja auf den Bildern, hätte von Dir auch nix anderes erwartet...

CU Stefan


----------



## duck_68 (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> 
> bin dann mal wieder weg, muß *leider* wieder bauen.





Aus meiner Sicht eher "Gott-sei-Dank":q:q:q   


bis bald

Martin#h#h


----------



## Bernhard* (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Da hat man nicht nur den Eindruck, man weiss es... Aber so fischen die Jungs aus Bayern, da gibt es noch viel Gröbere! #d (Oder Börnie??? #h)
> ...


 
Was Du da meinst entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis! #c

@Schroe:

Vielen, vielen Dank für Bericht&Bilder!
Endlich mal seit langer Zeit mal wieder etwas lesenswertes hier im Board!

Und kein Wunder, dass Euch Ratz deklassiert hat - die Fische haben wohl einen gleichermassen anspruchsvollen Geschmack wie Du! |rolleyes Hoffe nur der "Tennisballhand" gehts wieder gut!

Und zum Thema "MAD": Da ist schon längst Hopfen und Malz verloren - einfach kein Gefühl ausser Hunger und Durscht :q

@Rainer:

Bin gespannt wer im Juni heiratet... #q


----------



## rainer1962 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> @Rainer:
> 
> Bin gespannt wer im Juni heiratet... #q


 
nix Hochzeit, Taufe der nachkommen des im Juni vermählten Paares
oder geburtstag, oder...oder...nen Grund wirst du schon finden#6


----------



## Margaux (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> hat echt viel spaß gemacht mit euch|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


 
Hallo Ratz #h, 
Hallo Rainer #h,
Hallo Schroe #h,
Hallo Mad #h,
Hallo BeeJay #h,

urlaubs- und arbeitsbedingt zwei Wochen "off-board", möchte ich mich bei Euch allen auch noch mal recht herzlich bedanken. Leider konnte ich ja nur einen Tag teilnehmen - und es hat einen riesen Spaß gemacht und war eine Freude Euch alle kennenzulernen.

Ein Sonderlob geht an Rainer für die perfekte Organisation #6 und an Schroe für den schönen Bericht #6.
Und natürlich Glückwunsch an Ratz für den super Hecht #6 #6.

Robert werde ich heute abend mal anrufen, mir schweben da noch so zwei Ruten im Kopf herum (eine Twitche wird's auf jeden Fall) :vik: |muahah:.


----------



## maesox (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Robert werde ich heute abend mal anrufen, mir schweben da noch so zwei Ruten im Kopf herum (eine Twitche wird's auf jeden Fall) :vik: |muahah:.[/quote]






|kopfkrat...Dann denke ich hast bald alle beinander!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6


----------



## Margaux (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> |kopfkrat...Dann denke ich hast bald alle beinander!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6


 
Na ja, nicht ganz... aber z.T. gehe ich schon in "Sondermodelle" 

Nochmal zurück zu den Twitchblanks. Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen im Vergleich zwischen der 2,10m und der 2,40m? Schroe hat ja schon geschrieben, daß die 2,40m wohl die etwas feinere Spitze hat.


----------



## Bernhard* (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Na ja, nicht ganz... aber z.T. gehe ich schon in "Sondermodelle"
> 
> Nochmal zurück zu den Twitchblanks. Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen im Vergleich zwischen der 2,10m und der 2,40m? Schroe hat ja schon geschrieben, daß die 2,40m wohl die etwas feinere Spitze hat.


 
Sonst gibts meines Wissens niemanden, der die 2,40er schon gefischt hat. Musst Dich auf das Wissen von Rainer und Schroe verlassen... aber das reicht ja normalerweise... |rolleyes


----------



## rainer1962 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Margeaux...
und die 5-20er gefischt????


die 24oiger Blanks sind um etliches sensibler in der Spitze, das Köderspektrum ist das gleiche, wobei die 240iger nix zum vertikalen ist (meine Meinung) die 240iger hätte ne DS Alternative sein können, habe aber Robert abgeraten, da sie in meinen Augen für dieses rig zu straff ist. Im Prinzip ist die 240iger vom WG her etwas weiter unten anzusiedeln (um es mal so auszudrücken), obwohl das eigentl. nicht so stimmt denn sie lässt selbst den DD Arnoud und auch Sdd Squirell erstklassig tanzen.  Das mit dem WG bereich soll nur als "Vorstellungshilfe" dienen ist halt schwqer in Worte zu fassen.
Was die "Alternativköder" zu Wobblern betrifft:
 Die 240iger ist auch echt genial um Spinner und Blinker der "Barschgröße" zu fischen sowie das Gummi und die Köpfe etwas kleiner (leichter) als bei der 210er, 
bei der 210er wiederum würde ich eher mit Gummi bis max. 10cm und 15gr arbeiten, da sie nen Tick direkter ist. (Ratz sollte jetzt mal nicht hingucken, sie hatte da nen 15er Gufi an nem glaube ich 10er Kopf gehabt auf den ihr hecht geballert ist) Die Spinner un Blinker könnten dann auch ne Nummer größer gewählt werden.
Ich hoffe ich konnte es rüberbringen....


----------



## Margaux (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Margeaux...
> und die 5-20er gefischt????....


 
Hallo Rainer #h,
leider bisher nicht, wir waren ja bis Sonntag unterwegs und gestern und vorgestern war ich beruflich in HH. Ich hoffe auf das Wochenende, wobei die ersten "Trockenübungen" (auf der Campingplatzwiese |supergri) schon mal klasse waren.

Ich werde mich aber wohl eher für einen Twitchblank entscheiden:



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Was die "Alternativköder" zu Wobblern betrifft:
> Die 240iger ist auch echt genial um Spinner und Blinker der "Barschgröße" zu fischen sowie das Gummi und die Köpfe etwas kleiner (leichter) als bei der 210er


 
Die 2,40iger ist dann für meinen Köderbereich perfekt #6.

Danke für die Tipps und auch Deine Leihgabe, die Du schnellstmöglich, aber natürlich erst nach dem ersten Fisch zurückbekommst


----------



## rainer1962 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> .........natürlich erst nach dem ersten Fisch zurückbekommst


 


also nächstes Jahr oder wie?????|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Margaux (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> also nächstes Jahr oder wie?????|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


 
:c :c :c Genau, denn seitdem ich mit Euch zusammen geangelt habe, fange ich nichts mehr - das ist sozusagen von Euch auf mich übergesprungen |muahah:|splat2:|muahah:


----------



## BeeJay (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Schroe hat ja schon einen schönen und unterhaltsamen Bericht geliefert, jetzt kommt noch (m)ein kleiner Beitrag zum zweiten Treffen dieses Jahr (den Bericht von Treffen 06/2007 findet ihr hier). 

Genauso wie Margaux war ich nur am Freitag mit von der Partie, wo wir alle mit Glanz und Gloria vom Ufer aus "geblankt" haben. :q

Der Angelplatz war ansich sehr malerisch, die Sonne schien sich dieses Mal für ihr teilweises "Versagen" im Juni entschuldigen zu wollen. 
Der starke Lichteinfall in Kombination mit der doch fortgeschrittenen Tageszeit ließ unsere Chancen rapide sinken, aber wer nicht wagt,... 

Ich glaube, Rainer besorgt sich rechtzeitig für das nächste Treffen ein paar gut ausgebildete Border Collies, um uns "Schäfchen" schneller ans Wasser zu bekommen. :q




Mad machte gleich am Anfang unmissverständlich klar, dass er (ins Hochdeutsche übersetzt ) "...erst mit dem Fischen beginnen würde, wenn einer von uns durch den Fang eines Flossenträgers die Anwesenheit derselben bewiesen hätte."




Leider gelang es speziell mir (gleich mit dem ersten Wurf) lediglich die Anwesenheit ganz fieser Hänger im Buhnenschatten nachzuweisen (Schroe, hör bitte auf zu grinsen :q). 
Immerhin blieb es dann bei dem einen Verlust. 

Welche Köder wir auch an die Schnur knüpften, alles wurde von Seiten der Räuber mit Missachtung gestraft. Selbst die sonst so zahlreichen Rapfen waren ungewöhnlich unkooperativ.




Nein, Roberts Twitchingblanks sind *nicht* in gelb erhältlich, Rainer versuchte hier die Räuber mit diversen Wobblern auf der gelben Ashura zu verführen. #6




Mit ständigen Nachfragen von "hinten", wo denn nun der erste Fisch bliebe, stieg der Erfolgsdruck ins Unermessliche, bis einer der "aktiven" Angler die Idee mit Mad's mitgebrachtem Grill und den Würstchen ins Spiel brachte. :m

Wir waren Dank guter Laune sowieso nur noch am Quasseln und von daher fand die Idee 100%ige Zustimmung.




Nach kurzem Einkauf und einem Stellenwechsel schritt Mad dann auch ohne Umschweife zur Tat...




Auf diese Weise gestärkt verteilten wir uns auf den neu gewählten Rheinabschnitt. Leider blieb es bei sporadischen Zupfern der allgegenwärtigen Kleinbarsche... |supergri

Wir hatten aber trotzdem einen richtig schönen Angeltag mit vielen Gesprächen, die wir dann - nach Sonnenuntergang - in der FeWo weiterführten. 

Den weiteren Verlauf des Wochenendes hat Schroe ja schon super geschildert und mit Testberichten inklusive Fotos versüßt. :m

*Vielen Dank* nochmal *an Rainer für seine perfekte Organisation*...
...und *Glückwünsche an Ratz zu ihrem wunderschönen Hecht* (und zur neuen Rute). :m​
Herzliche Grüße, #h

BeeJay


----------



## duck_68 (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Danke für den schönen Bericht und die tollen Fotos!

Martin


----------



## rainer1962 (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Ich glaube, Rainer besorgt sich rechtzeitig für das nächste Treffen ein paar gut ausgebildete Border Collies, um uns "Schäfchen" schneller ans Wasser zu bekommen


 
jep!!!!!!
nächstes Mal werden die Jungs von nem Riesenschnauzer gescheucht, gestern habe ich ihn mit meiner frau ausgesucht!!! Am 1.11. wird er zu uns geholt und extra für müde Krieger (in diesem Fall hauptsächlich MAD) ausgebildet.....
Danke für den Bericht Thorsten#h


----------



## schroe (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi BeeJay,
schöner Bericht, erstklassige Fotos. Danke.#6


----------



## Margaux (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> Hi BeeJay,
> schöner Bericht, erstklassige Fotos. Danke.#6


 
BeeJay #h
Da schließe ich mich an #6 

P.S. Übrigens war nicht nur Mad zwischendurch mal "angelfaul" |sagnix ##


----------



## sa-s (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hi beejay,

danke für die bilder.

manomann der oberste grillundzeremonienmeister hat euch wohl eine höllische glut angefacht.

schöne grüsse

und dickes petri für den herbst

p.s. werde hoffentlich am samstag nachmittag meine vhf 75 auch wieder mal in einsatz bringen können. denke zwar nicht dass was geht nach dem wetterumschwung, aber was hilfts.


----------



## Ratz (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi!
Habe gestern auch Harrison Fisch gefangen.

*Da!!!*|bigeyes

Hat sich meinen 5" Saltshaker komplett reingewürgt.
87,5cm/12 Pfd.Yippie!!!!

Gruß, Ratz

@Robert,
komme ich jetzt auch in deine Kundengalerie?:vik:

@Rainer,
sorry für den verbalen Freudentanz am Telefon#x.
Muß grausig in den Ohren geklungen haben.:q


----------



## Dr.D (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Glückwunsch Ratz, 

fische haben anscheinend doch irgendwie ein "gefühl" für den/die angler(in), sonst würden sie net ständig bei "ratz anbeissen"...
erst der hecht - jetzt der zander :g

zeigst deinen männern aber auch wirklich wo es lang geht (O:

nur weiter so ...

Dsche


----------



## rainer1962 (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

meinen herzlichsten Glückwunsch zu dem Prachtexemplar, lasst ihn euch schmecken.
ich würde Shroe zum braten verdonnern und er muss natürlich auch den Rest vom Essen einkaufen und löhnen, ne gute Flasche Wein, Eis zum Dessert usw...halt so ein richtiges Menü:m
denn wenn *DU* für das Hauptgericht sorgst (sorgen musst!!!???#6), ist *ER* für das Feuer zuständig....irgendwie sind eure Rollen seit diesem Jahr vertauscht:q

Ich wette ein Päckchen Saltshaker dass er Dich dieses Jahr nicht mehr einholt:vik:
nochmals Glückwunsch!!!



Ratz schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> @Robert,
> komme ich jetzt auch in deine Kundengalerie?:vik:


 
ja es wird Zeit dass er die mal auf Vordermann bringt und aktualisiert!!!!!! Sind echt klasse Fische gefangen worden und der stellt sie nicht auf seine Homepage|uhoh:



> @Rainer,
> sorry für den verbalen Freudentanz am Telefon#x.
> Muß grausig in den Ohren geklungen haben.:q


 
ohne Kommentar:q:q:q
war aber durchaus auch berechtigt deine Freude (hab mich mit Dir gefreut, auch bzw gerade mit dem Hintergrundwissen, dass du, wenn es mal nicht läuft nie aufgibst), so nen Zander fängt man nicht alle Tage, und auch nicht jede Saison, gibt genügend Angler die den Ü 80 Zander noch nicht auf die Schuppen gelegt haben und schon Jahrelang fischen gehen#6


----------



## Freelander (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Sauber!!!#6

Glückwunsch auch von mir,hier oben aus dem Norden zwischen den beiden Meeren.:vik:


----------



## Ratz (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@all
Vielen lieben Dank für die Glückwünsche! #h


@Dr.D



> [fische haben anscheinend doch irgendwie ein "gefühl" für den/die angler(in), sonst würden sie net ständig bei "ratz anbeissen"...
> /QUOTE]
> Mein Reden. :m
> 
> ...


----------



## sa-s (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Ratz schrieb:


> Hi!
> Habe gestern auch Harrison Fisch gefangen.
> 
> *Da!!!*|bigeyes
> ...



hallo ratz,

herzlichen glückwunsch, was für ein prachtfisch!

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## Margaux (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Ratz schrieb:


> @Robert,
> komme ich jetzt auch in deine Kundengalerie?:vik:


 
@Ratz, na daran habe ich aber nicht den geringsten Zweifel #a

Auch von mir beste Glückwünsche #6#6#6


----------



## BeeJay (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Ratz schrieb:


> Vielen lieben Dank für die Glückwünsche! #h


Glückwunsch auch von mir! Sehr schöner Zander!
...bei uns beißen gerade nur "Sprotten" (die aber dann auch auf Sicklys :q)...

Heißt das, dass sich bei euch der Wasserstand wieder normalisiert hat?


Ratz schrieb:


> Ich sags ja ungern, aber ich glaube, das Du die Packung "Saltshaker" wirst behalten können.


Ziiiiieh Schroe, zieeeeeh!​
BeeJay


----------



## schroe (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Rainer,
mußt du unbedingt noch Öl ins Feuer gießen?:c:q

@BeeJay,
der Wasserstand ist noch über normal, aber durchaus fischbar.

Um die Packung Saltshaker werde ich natürlich kämpfen wie ein Löwe.:q
Ratz hat aber schon einen Ü100 Zander angekündigt.

Sie weiß wie es geht, sie weiß wo es sie gibt, sie hat das passende Gerät, sie ist hartnäckig und nimmt nicht die geringste Rücksicht auf meine angeknackste Psyche.:c
Die macht ernst.|bigeyes


----------



## mad (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus schroe

schei.... dir nichts dann fehlt dir nichts.:vik:
hol dir paar dosen red bull und ein fläschen jägermeister und alles schaut gleich anders aus.:#2:|muahah:


----------



## Margaux (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> Ratz hat aber schon einen Ü100 Zander angekündigt.
> 
> Sie weiß wie es geht, sie weiß wo es sie gibt, sie hat das passende Gerät, sie ist hartnäckig und nimmt nicht die geringste Rücksicht auf meine angeknackste Psyche.:c
> Die macht ernst.|bigeyes


 
@Schroe
Sie ist eine Frau und es ist wie im richtigen Leben |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:#a


----------



## Margaux (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> hol dir paar dosen red bull und ein fläschen jägermeister und alles schaut gleich anders aus.:#2:|muahah:


 
Auch das ist wie im richtigen Leben |muahah:|engel:|muahah:.

@Robert
Ich habe Dir ein Fax mit meinen ganzen "Wünschen" geschickt #4 :vik:. Vielleicht können wir darüber mal telefonieren, wenn Du gerade nicht unterwegs, beim Einkaufen oder sonstwo bist |wavey:


----------



## rainer1962 (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				schroe;1805412Ratz hat aber schon einen Ü100 Zander angekündigt.
 
[/quote schrieb:
			
		

> den fängt sie am 31.12.07 um 24 Uhr kommt der Biss#6 eingedrillt ist er dann um 00.00. und 30 Sek, dann liegt sie mit der schonzeit noch richtig und die Harrison für den ersten ü100er hat sie dann auch abgegrast (vorausgesetzt Robert setzte wieder eine als preis ein) und deine Psyche, welche nicht nur angeknackst sondern schon fast hinüber ist:q ist dann ganz am Ars....
> deine Ruten wirst du dann Ratz überlassen, sie hat dann nämlich erreicht was sie will...
> wie gesagt bei euch wird es dann andersrum...
> du kochst zu Hause und wartest auf Sie bis sie vom fischen kommt, dabei steigt dein Zorn jede Minute mehr weil die schnitzel inzwischen nicht mehr knusprig sondern fast schwarz in der Pfanne werden|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:
> ...


----------



## in-do (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

moin leute,

ich bin im besitz einer 1 1/2 jahre jungen VHF rute von mad.
der blank: 2,70 m lang , 75 g wurfgewicht.

und jetzt kommt der haken an der sache, das spitzenteil ist zerbrochen,
welches nach aussage von mad für ca. 100 - 120 euro repariert werden kann.
welches eigentlich kein problem darstellt.
nur leider ist das für mich zur zeit etwas zu viel.

bedenke man das noch porto dazu kommt. das sind je weg auch 
mal schnell 15 euro.

folglich wird sie erst mal eine zeitlang bei mir im warmen liegen
oder jemand von euch hat an dieser rute interesse.

bilder können von allesn details können nätürlich gemailt werden.

gruß

ingo


----------



## Gummischuh (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin Ingo

Wat is' mit Garantie, oder hast Du sie offensichtlich gekillt ?

Irgend etwas scheint nämlich an den Modellen vor 2007 nicht ganz koscher zu sein.
Hatte hier auch schon einmal nachgefragt, weshalb die Blanks ab '07 nun verstärkt sind. Nur mag sich da leider niemand zu äußern. ...Keine Ahnung warum#c.

#h


----------



## in-do (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

nein, die rute finde ich perfekt, nahezu genial.

mein sohn hat damit gespielt, er hat mit dem spitzenteil
auf eine lampe eingeschlagen. ich wünschte die lampe hätte nachgegeben.

aber bis mein sohn (2 1/2 jahre alt) den schaden beglichen hat
(von zinseszins hat er noch nicht so die ahnung)
habe ich schon einen weißen bart.

gruß

ingo


----------



## Gummischuh (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin Ingo

...Haste denn noch Garantie auf Deinen Sohnemann ?


----------



## in-do (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

nee , könnte aber ein tauschgeschäft anbeten.
ach geht ja nicht, menschenhandel ist ja leider vorboten.
wobei, in diesem fall eine ausnahme angebracht wäre.


alles nur spaß, natürlich würde ich ihn nie hergeben.

aber wenn er das wiederholt, dann ...........


----------



## mad (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Moin Ingo
> 
> Wat is' mit Garantie, oder hast Du sie offensichtlich gekillt ?
> 
> ...



servus,

genau darum.
du liest und hörst von allen ein bisschen aber warum und so weiter das passiert ist leider nicht.
dann aber sofort schreien, garnatie!!!! und da kann mit den blanks was nicht stimmen.|krach:

ach noch was,
die 07er blanks würden nicht verstärkt!!!


----------



## moped (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@gummischuh

Sorry, aber bei Dir klingt es immer so als würdest Du nur darauf warten, das irgendwo, irgendwann bei irgendwem eine VHF am Arsch geht! Was gibt Dir das? Suchst Du vielleicht doch nach einem Grund, warum Du noch keine hast|kopfkrat:q! 

Ich als bekennender Grobmotoriker fische zwei VHFs seit knapp einem halben Jahr und bin damit 4-6 Tage in der Woche 1-3 Std. am Wasser und es gelingt mir nicht, sie vor allen unschönen Berührungen zu bewahren, trotzdem leben noch beide, ich hoffe es bleibt auch noch lange so!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Freelander (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Leutz,

Na,könnt Ihr wohl doch nicht so einfach ignorieren was?#d
Dann können wir uns ja jetzt wieder auf seitenlange Statements gefasst machen.
Wieso lasst Ihr euch immer reizen?Wir wissen doch eigentlich alle welcher Zweck da verfolgt wird,oder?:q

Ich jeden Falls werde die Sachen von einem gewissen Harrison Fan einfach weiter überschlagen,lesen.:q:q:q


----------



## in-do (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

guten morgen alle mitanglerinnen und angler,

so wie ich die letzten beträge sehe, schließe ich mich freelander an.
wobei "pro und contra" immer zusammengehören.

aber jetzt zu meiner gebrochenen rute. für eine reparatur fehlt mir das 
kleingeld. zum einlagern ist sie zu schade. was meint ihr, wenn ich sie für
120,- euro in die flohmarktseite setzte, ist das wucher oder ist das angebrach?


----------



## schroe (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Guten Morgen Ingo,

tut mir leid,......Kinder können ja so gemein sein.|gr::q

Setz sie doch einfach mal in die Rubrik, keine schlechte Idee.
Ich denke, dort werden die Interessenten mit ihren jeweiligen Preisvorstellungen an dich herantreten. Dann kannst du abwägen.


----------



## Margaux (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Freelander schrieb:


> Na,könnt Ihr wohl doch nicht so einfach ignorieren was?#d


 
Genauso ist es richtig und genauso werde ich es halten. Es sei denn, es kommen mal konstruktive Beiträge aus dieser Ecke. 

@Freelander
Mitte November fällt nun die endgültige Entscheidung, Du weißt schon...


----------



## Bubbel2000 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

wie oft wurde eigentlich schon dieses bruchthema diskutiert???!!! nur deswegen habe ich meine harrison anfangs in watte gepackt. seit langem bürste ich sie, wenn ich nen hänger habe, kommt der anker hoch, die bremse zu und ich pull das boot heran und zwar so schnell es geht. bin auch schon mal irgendwo mit der rute rangestoßen, auch in den folgenden drills nichts passiert. als ob andere ruten nicht brechen würden  oder brechen immer nur harrison ruten ab? 
falls ich meine schrotte, was ja eh nur das spitzenteil betreffen würde, so käme ein neues spitzenteil drauf und ende. was kostet ein neues spitzenteil eigentlich für die vhf 75? eins auf reserve wäre cool, dann würd ich die erst recht mal so richtig knüppeln. ok, welsgeeignet ist sie nicht (bei großen fischen) aber ansonsten kann man wohl jeden einheimischen fisch damit mehr oder weniger rausdrehen....

wenn hier von rutenbruch geschrieben wird, so gehts doch immer um brüche, die nicht "am fisch" passiert sind, oder?


----------



## rainer1962 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

falls jemand meinen Beitrag vermisst #c
habe ihn aus Gründen die ihr schon genannt habt gelöscht, recht habt ihr, bringt alles nix ausser nem zugemüllten Fred#h


----------



## Gummischuh (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin Robert



> Sammler
> Mitglied
> 
> 
> ...


Hat dieser User gelogen, sich einfach nur geirrt, oder was könnte er damit meinen ?
Die Frage nach einer Verstärkung stellte hier übrigens vor geraumer Zeit auch ein anderer User ...vergeblich.



> du liest und hörst von allen ein bisschen aber warum und so weiter das passiert ist leider nicht. Dann aber sofort schreien, garnatie!!!!


Hab' nicht geschrien. Oder tut das Wort Garantie schon beim Lesen weh ?
Wie dem auch sei, der Grund steht nicht immer dabei.
Deswegen habe ich im Fall IN-DO ja auch gefragt.
Der Rest war nur meine ganz persönliche Einschätzung. Kein Grund um in Panik zu verfallen:g
Mag sein, es ist nur mein subjektives Empfinden, aber auf geborstene VHF's stoße ich nunmal ziemlich häufig hier im AB.
Zuletzt bei jemandem im Raubfischthread. Da waren es drei.
Da macht man sich halt so seine Gedanken (und mehr als daraufhin nachfragen kann ich nicht). Zumal es mir in 30 Jahren nicht mehr gelungen ist, 'ne Rute zu schrotten.

@Moped


> moped              *AW: Harrison Blank Fans*
> @gummischuh
> 
> Sorry, aber bei Dir klingt es immer so als würdest Du nur darauf warten, das irgendwo, irgendwann bei irgendwem eine VHF am Arsch geht! Was gibt Dir das?


Warum klingt das so ? Nur weil ich 'ne, manchem anscheinend, warum auch immer unangenehme Frage im Harrison-Thread (wo sonst ?) zum wiederholten Male stelle ?
Du irrst Dich, wie manch anderer auch, wenn Du glaubst was Du glaubst. Ich schätze Harrison sehr. Sonst würde mich das Thema überhaupt nicht interessieren.


> Suchst Du vielleicht doch nach einem Grund, warum Du noch keine hast|kopfkrat:q!


Nö, ...brauch' ich doch nicht. Du weißt doch auch; ...meinen Grund habe ich seit vielen Jahren fast täglich in der Hand. Und ich hoffe, das bleibt noch lange so. Gibt glücklicherweise noch keinen Grund für 'nen anderen/neuen Stock.

@Freelander


> Wir wissen doch eigentlich alle welcher Zweck da verfolgt wird,oder?


....Träum' weiter|schlaf:


> Ich jeden Falls werde die Sachen von einem gewissen Harrison Fan einfach weiter überschlagen,lesen.


|kopfkratMuss man das verstehen ? ......Najo, ...aber gut, dass wir mal drüber geredet haben:g


Egal......hüllen wir den Mantel des Schweigens drüber, ich besorge mir meine Infos woanders......und Ruhe is'.

#h


----------



## Freelander (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Genauso ist es richtig und genauso werde ich es halten. Es sei denn, es kommen mal konstruktive Beiträge aus dieser Ecke.
> 
> @Freelander
> Mitte November fällt nun die endgültige Entscheidung, Du weißt schon...


 


Mitte November?|kopfkrat
Dann, Du weißt schon.... vielleicht Januar/Ferbruar#t....Passt dooooch pünktlich zur Mefo-Zeit.#6

Ps.:
Ach ja bring ne Wathose mit.


----------



## Margaux (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Freelander schrieb:


> Mitte November?|kopfkrat
> Dann, Du weißt schon.... vielleicht Januar/Ferbruar#t....Passt dooooch pünktlich zur Mefo-Zeit.#6
> 
> Ps.:
> Ach ja bring ne Wathose mit.


 
Liegt alles schon bereit :vik:|muahah:Mein Beginn wäre übrigens der 02.01.08. 

Ich hoffe, Dein Boot ist dann auch schon parat #a


----------



## Freelander (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Na,Hallo!
Das Boot habe ich dann leider schon Winterfest,habe letztes WE gerade den Schlüssel für die Slippe in Howacht abgegeben.Die Saison geht für mich erst wieder im Frühjahr los mit dem Boot.Die übrige Zeit werde ich mich dem Brandungsangeln und dem Mefofischen widmen.:vik:


----------



## peterws (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo und sorry, wenn ich mit meinen Fragen hier so reinplatze, aber ich dachte hier bin ich direkt bei denen, die sich damit auskennen!

Bin seit heute auch Harrison-Besitzer und _Harrison-Blank-Fan _kommt bestimmt auch noch. Habe allerdings bisher nur den Blank (VHF Spin 9' 10-45g) und 'nen Haufen Kleinteile, aber das wird sich in den nächsten Wochen sicherlich zu einer herrlichen Rute entwickeln.

Jetzt aber zu meinen Fragen:
- Der Blank ist bei CMW mit 2,3 mm Spitendurchmesser angegeben. Die Spitze meines Blankes hat allerdings 3 mm Durchmesser (23% Abweichung). Ist das normal, ein Tipfehler im Katalog, ein Reklamationsgrund, ...?
- Was hat es mit der 10 cm langen Verdickung des Blankes, mittig des  Handteils auf sich?
- Der Blank hat eine glänzend-graue (lackierte?) Oberfläche und muss nicht mehr lackiert werden, richtig, oder?


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Spezis,
ich möchte mir evtl. eine Rute bei Mads Rutenbau bauen lassen!
Sie sollte,
-2,7m
-locker 23er Gummis mit 30g Köpfen werfen
-Steif aber auch weich sein
-wenig gewicht 
-schlichtes Design

Was kostet so eine Rute c.a?

mfg Marvin


----------



## duck_68 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Hallo Spezis,
> ich möchte mir evtl. eine Rute bei Mads Rutenbau bauen lassen!
> Sie sollte,
> -2,7m
> ...



Warum fragst Du nicht gleich Mad selbst - abgesehen davon, kommt es auf die Komponenten an, die verbaut werden sollen - noch oben sind alle Wünsche offen


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ja in welcher Preislage liegen die Ruten den wenn ich nicht mehr als 300 Euro ausgeben will?
Oder geht unter 300 nichts?

mfg Marvin


----------



## mad (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus,

übern daumen liegst mit 300.-€ richtig.
kannst mich gerne mal anrufen dann reden wir in ruhe über deine wünsche.#6


----------



## Living Dead (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Zu hart und auch weich fällt mir auch was mit rute ein


----------



## moped (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Zu hart und auch weich fällt mir auch was mit rute ein


 
|muahah:............war nur eine Frage der Zeit,oder!!!????


----------



## schroe (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Peterws,

zur Spitzendicke kann ich dir nicht sagen, auf meiner kleben bereits Ring und Wicklung.

Das Kohlegewebe auf der Mitte deines Handteils, ist ein optischer Akzent (irrtümlich auch mal von Privatverkäufern und Irrgängern als "Verstärkung" beschrieben worden). 
Die Serienprototypen waren noch nicht damit versehen. Meine VHF ist ohne dieses Gewebe. Seit 05 haben alle 45iger diese Matte auf der Hälfte des Handteils.

Der Blank ist bereits lackiert. Unlackierte Blanks sind stumpf (matt).

Viel Spaß beim Basteln und fette Fische mit der 45iger. 
Eine gute Wahl, die 45iger.


@Spin&Jerk,
stimme mit Martin vollkommen überein. Ruf ihn einfach mal an. Ist ein echt netter Kerl, der mad.


----------



## Living Dead (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



moped schrieb:


> |muahah:............war nur eine Frage der Zeit,oder!!!????




Es tut mir leider. Aber einmal wollte ich auch in diesen Thread!:g


----------



## moped (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@living dead

:q Manche schrecken auch wirklich vor nichts zurück!#6

@gummischuh



> Warum klingt das so ? Nur weil ich 'ne, manchem anscheinend, warum auch immer unangenehme Frage im Harrison-Thread (wo sonst ?) zum wiederholten Male stelle ?
> Du irrst Dich, wie manch anderer auch, wenn Du glaubst was Du glaubst. Ich schätze Harrison sehr. Sonst würde mich das Thema überhaupt nicht interessieren.


 
Ich glaube gar nix, unterstelle Dir ebenso nix und wollte Dich auch nicht anfiesen, es klingt für mich lediglich so, als würdest Du Dich besonders ereifern, wenn es mal zu einer gemetzelten Harrison kommt!



> Nö, ...brauch' ich doch nicht. Du weißt doch auch; ...meinen Grund habe ich seit vielen Jahren fast täglich in der Hand. Und ich hoffe, das bleibt noch lange so. Gibt glücklicherweise noch keinen Grund für 'nen anderen/neuen Stock.


 
Klar, weiß ich, will Dich nur foppen|supergri!


----------



## peterws (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@schroe: DANKE!

Aber das mit dem Spitzendurchmesser würde mich doch interessieren.
Sonst irgendwer, der mal den Meßschieber an einen VHF 2 halten kann?


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Zu hart und auch weich fällt mir auch was mit rute ein



Klärt mich auf!?
Ich meinte damit das sie zwar Stark sein soll für große Fische aber auch nicht wie ein Besen mit der ich einfach nur rein hole |uhoh:!!!

mfg Marvin

@ Mad,
super danke werdemich wohl in der nächsten Zeit mal melden!
#6#6#6
Man hört ja nur gutes von dir!


----------



## Living Dead (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Klärt mich auf!?



Ach nichts besonderes! Es ging um son anderen Stock. Armalite oder so!


----------



## rainer1962 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



peterws schrieb:


> @schroe: DANKE!
> 
> Aber das mit dem Spitzendurchmesser würde mich doch interessieren.
> Sonst irgendwer, der mal den Meßschieber an einen VHF 2 halten kann?


 
das kann eigentlich niemand ausser Robert selbst, denn wir haben nur aufgebaute Ruten, sprich der ring ist da schon dran, von daher können wir nicht wirklich messen, hatte zwar auch "nackte" Blanks, weiß das aber wirklich nicht mehr, also Robert miss mal die Spitzen...


----------



## rainer1962 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Klärt mich auf!?
> Ich meinte damit das sie zwar Stark sein soll für große Fische aber auch nicht wie ein Besen mit der ich einfach nur rein hole |uhoh:!!!


 
#
die VHF arbeitet schon sehr gut, bei Deinen Gufis die du fischen möchtest, es waren 23iger mit 30gr Köpfen oder, würd ich sagen mindestens die 75er, je nach Führungsstil und gewässer (Strömung usw...) eventuell auch die 90iger oder ne BP????
as kann man so nicht pauschalisieren, hängt sehr von deinen Vorlieben ab, deshalb telefoniere einfach mit Robert, er spricht zwar immer das man glaubt er habe ein Knödel im Mund (wie die meistene Bayern:q) aber irgendwie wirste ihn schon verstehen:q|muahah:|muahah:


ohne Flachs, rufe ihn an er wird dir weiterhelfen, am besten erreichst du ihn zwischen 20 und 23 Uhr, merke:
Roert NIE vor 10 Uhr in der Früh anrufen da weckst du ihn nämlich|muahah:


----------



## mad (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



peterws schrieb:


> @schroe: DANKE!
> 
> Aber das mit dem Spitzendurchmesser würde mich doch interessieren.
> Sonst irgendwer, der mal den Meßschieber an einen VHF 2 halten kann?



servus,

ab 2007 werden die blanks 2x lackiert darum mehr durchmesser.
45er gerade gemessen 2,8mm+/- .
kannst aber ohne probleme die spitze anschleifen.


----------



## mad (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> #
> ...... er spricht zwar immer das man glaubt er habe ein Knödel im Mund (wie die meistene Bayern:q) aber irgendwie wirste ihn schon verstehen:q|muahah:|muahah:
> 
> 
> ...




Guten Morgen|motz:|motz:|motz:

du zipfel.....
rede perfekt hochdeutsch:vik:

rainer hat schon recht, meine das mit den anrufen.|wavey:


----------



## don_king (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Meine 45er VHF in 8' hat, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, einen Spitzendurchmesser von 2,4mm. Übrigens noch ohne Zierwicklung auf dem Handteil. |rolleyes
Den Spitzenring hatte ich in den USA bestellt und er hatte einen Tubendurchmesser von 6/64".


----------



## peterws (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ don_king + mad:
Danke für die Aufklärung bzgl. des Spitzendurchmessers

Habe meine Ringe übrigens auch in Amerika bestellt, den Spitzenring auch in 6/64, mal schauen ob ich den da drauf bekomme. Warte im Moment nur noch sehensüchtig auf den Paketdienst ...


----------



## Bernhard* (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Um nochmal auf die Twitche von MAD zurückzukommen - die eignet sich tatsächlich ganz hervorragend zum Vertikal-Angeln! Vielleicht lags an der Rute, dass ich viel mehr Bisse hatte als mein "Guide"...|rolleyes ...und das in nem Wasser, in dem es garkeine Zander gibt...


----------



## duck_68 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

geht das Bild noch größer:m:m 

Schöner Zander - ich lasse mir von Robert übrigens die gleiche Rute aufbauen, als Rolle habe ich mir schon die passende New Stella 2000 bei bass.jp bestellt


----------



## Bernhard* (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> geht das Bild noch größer:m:m
> ...



Beim nächsten Mal mach ichs noch grösser...nur für Dich! |rolleyes
War für´n Anhang zu gross und das Aufmachen vom Adobe war mir zu anstrengend...


----------



## schroe (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin Börnie,
schöner, schicker Zander.#6
Aber der unrasierte Troll da, das ist doch hoffentlich dein Guide, oder?:m

Die "Twitche" liefert ein sehr gutes Gefühl zum Köder, zur Grundstruktur, das ist mir auch aufgefallen. Mit der Godfather fiel es mir schwerer.
Wenn ich mehr Möglichkeiten zum Vertikalen hätte, 
würde ich sie mir auf 190cm abgesägt aufbauen lassen und anstelle des Rollenhalters einen Schubrollenhalter, 
wie er sich an Boloruten befindet anwickeln lassen. Für das Handteil würde ich keinen Kork wählen, eher dieses dünne Schrumpfschlauchmaterial, 
wie man es an einigen Karpfen- oder auch Pilkruten findet. Die Beringung wäre enger und von kleinem Innendurchmesser, 
damit die Geflochtene zwischen den Ringabständen keine "Bäuche" bildet. Wirklich weit werfen will man mit der Vertikalen ja eh nicht.
Eine Abschlußkappe als Kontergewicht und fertig.

So aufgebaut, hält man quasi den nackten, "vibrierenden" Blank in den Händen (keine Sauereien annehmen!). 
Am Griffstück nur durch gummierten Schlauch gegen Verkratzen geschützt. 
Das "telegraphing" der Rute dürfte dann absolut genial sein.#6


----------



## Bernhard* (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> Moin Börnie,
> schöner, schicker Zander.#6
> Aber der unrasierte Troll da, das ist doch hoffentlich dein Guide, oder?:m
> ...



Nö, nö, der Bär von Guide-Cousin sah noch wilder aus...aber was solls. 9 Räuber haben wir trotzdem an dem Tag verhaftet...


----------



## schroe (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Nein,......
ist wirklich ein schönes Bild, ........auch vom Fänger.#6

Petri zu den 8 Fischen.


----------



## duck_68 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Beim nächsten Mal mach ichs noch grösser...nur für Dich! |rolleyes
> War für´n Anhang zu gross und das Aufmachen vom Adobe war mir zu anstrengend...



War schon klar

Welche Schnur fischst Du auf der Twitche? Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich ne dünne Geflochtene oder Mono aufziehen soll - ich möchte evtl mal die neue Mono von Berkly (Trilene) testen....

Gruß
Martin


----------



## rainer1962 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

jetzt fängt der kerle mal nen maßigen Zander, und schon setzt er ein Bild von dem rein
dass man 2 Bildschirme braucht#6

Petri zu den 2 schönen Filets Börni
langsam scheints ja bei Dir im "Zanderlosen":vik:
Wasser auch zu funzen#6


Börnie und sein Schnurproblem:m

Mono ja, kommt aber auf die Köder an, wem sag ich das aber, bin ja froh, dass du permanent umspulst, solltest dir aber angewöhnen die Eahrungen zu posten, damit auch wir profitieren

@ Shroe
genauso so wäre die rute fürs vertikale aufzubauen!!!! Muss da mit Robert über die Möglichketen nochmal reden

fürs Twitchen wiederum wäre sie dann nicht mehr so geeignet


----------



## rainer1962 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Börnie,
sei so nett und änder die Größe
das scrollen ist ja gauenhaft


----------



## DozeyDragoN (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi,

*g* die Bildgröße geht ja mal gar nicht ... 

Hab auch mal wieder 2 Fragen, da der Gesamtthread ja mittlerweile echt unüberscheubar geworden ist:

a] Mag mir jemand nochmal die "Optimalködergebiete" der 30er und 45er VHFs angeben? Bin da auch noch am überlegen, ob es die 8' oder die 9' werden soll ... Tendiere zur 8'. Vor-/Nachteile?

b] Wer kann nochmal zusdammenfassen, an welchen Stellen die Brüche der 9' -75gr. entstanden sind? Hatte gestern eben selbiges erfahren müssen. (_Zu meinem Fall gibts nur genauere Infos via PN, da die Diskussion diesbezüglich hier ja immer so "größere Wellen" schlägt, was ich gern vermeiden würde ..._)

Danke, DD


----------



## NorbertF (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Die Optmalködergrösse der 30er VHF in 9' liegt meines Erachtens bei 8-10cm Ködern mit 10-15g Kopf. 
Aber 12er No-Action mit 20g Kopf fische ich damit auch noch sehr komfortabel. Liegt meines Erachtens ebenfalls noch im Idealbereich der Rute.


----------



## Gummischuh (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

.........(_Zu meinem Fall gibts nur genauere Infos via PN, da die Diskussion diesbezüglich hier ja immer so "größere Wellen" schlägt, was ich gern vermeiden würde ...........

_Find' ich auch schade, dass das hier sowas wie'n Tabu zu sein scheint.

Ehrliche Aussagen .....in beide Richtungen.....wären für alle potenziellen Käufer von Nutzen.


----------



## DozeyDragoN (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> [/I]Find' ich auch schade, dass das hier sowas wie'n Tabu zu sein scheint.
> 
> Ehrliche Aussagen .....in beide Richtungen.....wären für alle potenziellen Käufer von Nutzen.



Mir ist es kein Tabu, wer Infos möchte, der bekommt sie auch, via PN.

Werden auch ehrliche Aussagen, sicherst in beide Richtungen. Eben via PN.

Danke, DD


----------



## NorbertF (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hier gibts nur ehrliche Aussagen aus einer Richtung und Stänkerei aus deiner (Gummischuh) Richtung. Lass es endlich, es nervt wirklich langsam.


----------



## Chrizzi (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich find es eigendlich nicht schlimm, wenn hier jemand mal erfragt was zu tun ist wenn seine Harrison den Geist aufgegeben hat (steckt ja auch ne Menge Geld drin). Anscheinend sind die Ruten ja nicht grade unstabiel. Wie viele Harrisons sind im Umlauf? Wie viele sind jetzt hier kaputt? 3-4 Stück?

Davon wurde eine unsachgemäß gegen eine Lampe geschlagen. Sind also noch 3 Stück.

Klar liest man von anderen Ruten weniger, da diese 1. (vermutlich) nicht so teuer waren 2. Garantie beim Händler ist

Ich hab bisher auch schon ein paar weniger heile Ruten gesehen - nur bei einer war der Grund bis heute nicht zu erkennen. Aber sowas wie Rute + zufallende Tür oder Grundblei klatscht mit voller Wucht gegen den Blank, ist ziemlich ersichtlich. 

Dazu kommen ja noch die Aussagen (+ Fotos) dass so manche Leute mit der Rute Boote bewegen (ok mach ich auch, aber ohne Strömung). Ich denke dass so ein Bruch eine ziemliche Seltenheit ist. Jedoch wäre es gut zu erfahren wenn mal so ein Stöckchen den Geist aufgibt, ohne dass hier gleich einer von Garantie oder "vorsicht, die Rute ist zerbrechlich wie Glas" ruft. Aus dem Grund scheint es hier zum "Tabu-Thema" geworden zu sein...


----------



## duck_68 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> hier gibts nur ehrliche Aussagen aus einer Richtung und Stänkerei aus deiner (Gummischuh) Richtung. Lass es endlich, es nervt wirklich langsam.



#6#6#6 da antworte ich auch schon nicht mehr  - Harrison schein ein rotes Tuch für ihn zu sein.....vllt. weil er selbst keine fischt, sondern so einen komischen "Armleuchter-Prügel":q:q:q


----------



## NorbertF (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Es ist doch kein Tabu-Thema. Natürlich fragt man hier wenn was nicht stimmt mit der VHF, oder direkt beim Rutenbauer.
Aber einer ist hier nur am stänkern und hat nichtmal ne VHF. Das ist das einzige was stört an dem Thread.


----------



## schroe (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Wer kann nochmal zusdammenfassen, an welchen Stellen die Brüche der 9' -75gr. entstanden sind? Hatte gestern eben selbiges erfahren müssen.



Kann ich.:g

Immer genau dort, wo man sie überlastet oder anderweitig misshandelt hat.:m

Ehrliche PN bitte auch an mich. 
Als Eigner seit 05, würde mich auch mal interessieren, wie ich die Rute am besten klein kriege.
Wollen ja keinen Staub aufwirbeln.:g


----------



## Trolldoc (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin,

....es ist ja ein Traum mit einer Harrison zu fischen! Nach dem ich nun meine VHF 9' -75g (also das Problemkind) von MAD bekommen habe, hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass man so schnell von dieser Rute überzeugt ist. Die passt auf deutsch gesagt "wie Ar... auf Eimer" für das Zanderangeln mit Gummifischen in der Elbe. 
Jetzt habe ich mal eine Frage (Mad habe ich auch schon gefragt).
Ich möchte mir eine Rute für das Angeln in der Ostsee aufbauen lassen. Hauptsächlicht werde ich vom Kleinboot jiggen, mit Gummifischen von 10 -15cm und Jigköpfen von 20-50g. Um ein wenig Geld zusparen soll die gleiche Rute auch mal zum Angel vom Kutter genutzt werden, das heisst ebenfalls mit Gummis in gleicher Größe und Gewichtsklasse wie oben beschrieben und Pilkern von 30- ca.100g.
Ins Auge habe ich bis jetzt die VHF 9' -120g  gefasst, weiß aber nicht, ob das evtl. eine Nummer zur hart ist? Reicht evtl. die VHF 9' -90g? Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einer dieser beiden Ruten bei beschriebener Angelei?

Gruß Sven


----------



## Bubbel2000 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

also ich fische die vhf 75gr auch mehrmals im jahr auf dorsch vom boot aus. ein traum, da ich genauso wie auf zander fische, sprich mit gummi und dann rucke und die bisse in der absinkphase sind denen der zander sau ähnlich  nehme gekürzte 15er von quantum oder 10er attractoren bzw. slottershads. köpfen zwischen 25-45 gramm. man könnt auch mehr gewicht nehmen, nur kann man dann je nach tiefe den köder nicht mehr richtig abheben. birger wird wohl auch seine harrison vhf 30gr, die heute eingetroffen is auf dorsch nehmen, sollte richtig laune machen. ich bin mit der 75er sehr zu frieden, schwerere ruten machen auch weniger spaß im drill. für die ostsee sollte die 75er dicke reichen, bei tiefen bis 20m. 6kg schnur rauf und ab gehts. wenn du vom kutter fischt, nen 120gr pilker nur mal eben absinken lassen und jiggen, das sollte die rute auch mitmachen. ich würde sie zumindest so wie beschrieben fischen!


----------



## Margaux (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> hier gibts nur ehrliche Aussagen aus einer Richtung und Stänkerei aus deiner (Gummischuh) Richtung. Lass es endlich, es nervt wirklich langsam.



Absolut richtig, dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. Wer selber keine VHF angelt und in diesen Thread nur immer beim Thema Rutenbruch - auch wenn ein Sohnemann es durch "Lampenabschießen" produziert hat - einsteigt, der nervt wirklich nur noch. Rein gar nichts Konstruktives, nichts...

Ich angel übrigens drei VHF's (und bald vier VT's), zum Teil unter schwierigen Verhältnissen in Norwegen im Kleinboot oder auf der Ostsee im Kutter, und alle Ruten sind im perfekten Zustand.


----------



## Gummischuh (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Norbert

Ich stänkere doch gar nicht. ...Ich schreibe, was manche nicht gerne lesen. Das mag sein. Mir Vorsatz zu unterstellen finde ich jedoch schon ziemlich daneben.
Wollte ich das tun, dann würde ich auf ähnlich dösige Postings, wie z.B. das Letzte vom Martin, sicherlich ganz anders reagieren, aber ich finde Antworten die mit "ich antworte gar nicht erst" beginnen, oder Hinzufügungen, obwohl nix hinzuzufügen ist, eher ...amüsant.

Wenn Martin und andere denn mal richtig gelesen hätten, dann wäre aufgefallen, dass ich nix gegen Harrison habe. Im Gegenteil.

Trotzdem geht es hier nur um 'ne verkackte Angelrute und nicht um ein Heiligtum.

Ansonsten kann ich für die Kopfgeburten mancher nix, weshalb ich 'nen Teufel tun werde mir vorschreiben zu lassen, wozu ich mir 'ne Meinung bilde und wo ich diese ausspreche, zumal ich hier noch niemanden beleidigt oder angefeindet habe.
Sollte es hier in diesem Thread 'ne eingeschränkte Meinungsfreiheit geben, dann solln's die Mods richten.
Da MAD im Eingangsposting jedoch auch Kritik wünschte, meine ich, mich zumindest nicht im OffTopic-Bereich zu befinden.

Jeder der kann, darf meine Meinung gerne zurecht rücken. Das aber gerne mit Fakten oder Zahlen und nicht mit albernen Beleidigungsversuchen ...Z.B. könnte man ganz einfach sagen "ich hatte bisher nur 1% Rückläufer" etc. . Damit wäre doch schon alles gesagt und jedem, der es genauer wissen möchte, wäre gehelft. Und man täte damit auch angeblichen Mutmaßungen entgegenwirken.

@Schroe



> Als Eigner seit 05, würde mich auch mal interessieren, wie ich die Rute am besten klein kriege.


Normalerweise gar nicht so ohne Weiteres, wennse denn in Ordnung ist.

So ist zumindest meine Erfahrung, worin sich ja auch mein "Mißtrauen" begründet.
Dank Dir übrigens für die einzige Antwort/Erklärung bezüglich der "Verstärkung" auf dem Handteil, auch wenn sie 'n Monat auf sich warten ließ.

@Crizzi

3 Stück.....? .......Naja:g. Da sind mir aber schon ein paar mehr aufgefallen, .......ohne speziell danach zu fahnden.


@DozeyDragoN



> Mir ist es kein Tabu, wer Infos möchte, der bekommt sie auch, via PN.


Aber warum so heimlich ? Verstehe ich nicht.
Für mich gesprochen kann ich sagen, dass ich sicherlich nix dazu schreiben würde. Warum auch ?

Mir geht's nicht um Stress, sondern lediglich um Infos bzw. Klarheit. Mehr nicht. .....Absolut legitim, wie ich finde.

#h


----------



## rainer1962 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Dank Dir übrigens für die einzige Antwort/Erklärung bezüglich der "Verstärkung" auf dem Handteil, auch wenn sie 'n Monat auf sich warten ließ.


 

stimmt doch gar net...
du hättest mal die Seiten von vor ca. einem jahr lesen sollen, da stehts nämlich,
ausserdem bezog sich die angebliche verstärkung nicht nur auf die "Kennungs-Zierwicklung" bei den VHF, sondern auf die Nummern des Blankes.

Im übrigen...
wenn ich nen Blank "verstärke" dann ändere ich auch gleichzeitig das WG...
ich kann nen Blank weiterentwickeln, aber nicht gegen Bruch verstärken, das geht net ohne das Material dicker werden zu lassen das solltest du aber wissen,
es geht auch nicht um Kritik verhindern oder so
du suchst hier Antworten die schon zur genüge in diesem fred stehen...(siehe Wicklung)
du suchst fernerhin Angaben über Brüche in % Zahlen, soviel ich weiß hat MAD ca 400VHF aufgebaut und davon waren 5 Brüche  (Robert berichtige micht wenn ich falsch liege)
welche Brüche  un aufs Material zurückzuführen sind
oder auf handhabungsfehler sei dann mal dahingestellt


----------



## Gummischuh (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin Rainer

Ich hatte gefragt. ...Kam aber nix rüber.
3500 Postings habe ich mir in der Tat nicht durchgelesen.


----------



## rainer1962 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

p.s.
um das ganze weiterzuführen...
auch andere *schnelle Ruten* brechen öfter als langsame Ruten, das liegt nun mal in der Materialbeschaffenheit, je schneller die rute (und damit meine ich NICHT Deine Reaktion beim Anschlagen, die definition über Schnelligkeit einer Rute ist auch in diesem Fred erläutert) umso empfindlicher gegen Handhabungsfehler, das stimmt das ist ein Nachteil einer solchen Rute, die Vorteile überwiegen aber
Deine Armalite z.b. ist bei weitem nicht so schnell wie ne VHf, du fängst die Zander die sich ohnehin selbst aufhängen, ich wette mit Dir dass du ein Großteil der Bisse gar nicht mitbekommst da deine Spitze noch gebogen ist vom jiggen, der Zander  den Köder aber schon wieder losgelassen hat, will heissen deine Rute war noch nicht fertig mit der Bewegung um ein neues Signal übertragen zu können, das mal nebenbei erwähnt aber das ist ja auch egal muss ja jeder selbst wissen was er wie am liebsten fischt
zum Thema Rekla zurück...
bei solch teuren ruten wird natürlich immer ein Taram gemacht, liegt halt auch darin begründet, dass man im Normalen Laden keine VHF bekommt, wenns hoch kommt noch ne Aspire.....dort bekommt man die Rekla durch brüche gar net mit weil es nicht publik gemach wird und was die Kulanz betrifft brauche ich wohl gar net zu sagen, bisher wurden alle, selbst mit Zweifel was die Bruchsituation angeht, ersetzt. Schrotte mal ne Stangenrute (Lesath ist nicht günstiger, Sportex auch net usw...) da bleibst du in 99% der Fälle selbst dran hängen, das mal so am Rande.... 
ich hoffe ich konnte deine Wissbegiehr jetzt befriedigen und wie gesagt Rutenbruch ist nicht gleich garantiefall...


----------



## rainer1962 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Moin Rainer
> 
> Ich hatte gefragt. ...Kam aber nix rüber.
> 3500 Postings habe ich mir in der Tat nicht durchgelesen.


 

Tja, da steht aber noch vieeel mehr drin was durchaus intressant wäre und man kann durch diese Infos die Ruten besser einschätzen. Erstmal schreiben und Fragen, lesen und sich informieren kann man sich immer noch.....wenns denn von Nöten ist...




> Gummischuh:
> 3 Stück.....? .......Naja:g. Da sind mir aber schon ein paar mehr aufgefallen, .......ohne speziell danach zu fahnden.


 
fahnde einfach mal....
sicher waren es mehr die ihre VHF geschrottet haben, die wussten aber warum und kannten die Fehler, wie nach hinten über Kopf halten beim landen (da reicht ein Kopfschlag eines untermasigen Zanders aus und die Rute hat nen Schlag weg, der sie dann ein halbes jahr später bersten lässt sofern sie nicht sofort knallt, falsches Hängerlösen (Blank wird in Schwingung gebracht und dann gestaucht ) Bremse wird durch Zug an der Schnur eingestellt, Schnur wird dabei, am Köder haltend, nicht im 90 Grad Winkel zur Rute gezogen, dabei kurzes schnell hintereinander folgendes Rucken an der Schnur, nur um mal ein zwei zu nennen die ich tagtäglich, wenn ich am Wasser bin, sehe diese Fehler werden auch von erfahrenen Anglern gemacht.....
wenn man ehrlich ist und man das genau beobachtet stellt man solche Fehler auch bei sich selbst fest, dies gilt es halt abzustellen.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Reicht die VHF bis 75g um 23+ Gummis mit 30g Köpfe zu fischen!
Sollte hauptsächlich für das Hecht&Zander angeln sein!
Hauptsächlich für Stillwasser aber auch für den Rhein!
Sollte aber schon Power haben!

mfg Marvin


----------



## rainer1962 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Spinn und Jerk,
für den Rhein reicht das nicht aus


----------



## Mlk (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin!

Ich fische im Mittellandkanal (MLK) in Wolfsburg Mein Zielfisch ist der Zander, dem ich hauptsächlich mit Gummi nachstelle. Hierfür suche ich noch eine perfekte Rute. Ich bin es leid, viel Geld zu investieren und doch nicht zufrieden zu sein. Aus diesem Grund spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir eine Rute bauen zu lassen. Meine bisherigen Ruten sind sicher nicht schlecht,aber bestimmte Komponenten gefallen mir nicht und da läßt sich ja mit einer individuellen Rute einiges machen.

Ich interessiere mich für die Vhf in 2,75 mit einem WG von 30-75 gr. Ich habe mich schon durch einige Seiten durchgelesen, aber 235 sind mir dann doch zuviel. Hier mal meine Fragen:

1. Meine jetztigen Ruten sind mir zu weich (Signa Pike, Damokles 30-80 gr) Wenn ich mit einem 11 cm Kopyto an 10gr Bleikopf fische, spure ich gerade noch so die Köderaktion. Bei einem tieftauchenden Wobbler von 8 cm, vibriet die Rute nur noch wenig. Im letzten Jahr hatte ich eine Greys Grx mit 2,75 m länge und einem WG von 30-100 gr. im Einsatz. Diese Rute zeigte mir Fehlbisse von 30 cm Zandern an. Bei dem tieftauchenden Wobbler merkte ich das Köderspiel in der Hand. Sie vibrierte schön. So etwas suche ich. Leider gefiel mir der Rutengriff der Greys nicht. Wie reagiert die Vhf auf solche Köder, bzw. wieviel merke ich vom Köderspiel?

2. Ich fische am Kanal oft an der Steinschüttung. Hänger sind da vorprogrammiert. Hängerlösen tut mit Ruten um die 100 € nicht so weh. Ist eine Vhf bruchempfindlicher?

3. Ist der Preis von 300 € die Untergrenze oder bekomm ich dafür schon gute Komponeten. Wobei die Ringe nicht super stabil sein müssen, sondern eher leicht. 

Danke für die Mühe.

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## Pikepauly (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

300 ist die Untergrenze.
Mehr muss aber auch nicht sein.
Es sei denn für Optik wie Zierwicklungen oder Gold-Cermet.
Aber ich finde meine Harrisons im Askari Look viel beser.


----------



## angelspezi82 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



benguschi schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich fische im Mittellandkanal (MLK) in Wolfsburg Mein Zielfisch ist der Zander, dem ich hauptsächlich mit Gummi nachstelle. Hierfür suche ich noch eine perfekte Rute. Ich bin es leid, viel Geld zu investieren und doch nicht zufrieden zu sein. Aus diesem Grund spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir eine Rute bauen zu lassen. Meine bisherigen Ruten sind sicher nicht schlecht,aber bestimmte Komponenten gefallen mir nicht und da läßt sich ja mit einer individuellen Rute einiges machen.
> 
> ...




hi ralf,

also zum gufifischen kenne ich zur zeit keine bessere rute als die vhf. was die "signalübertragung" betrifft ist sie einsame spitze. merkst jeden stein am grund, kannst sogar fast sagen wann das schwänzchen des gufis grade nach links oder rechts wedelt :q

ne, scherz bei seite. aber ich hab zum beispiel letzte woche n biss von nem schniepelhecht (ca. 40cm) auf etwa 30m entfernung gehabt und hab gedacht der kerl beisst mir in die finger! 

so gut sie allerdings zum gufieren ist so bescheiden finde ich sie zum wobbeln, dafür gibts wirklich andere ruten ....


zu 2. ... ein ordentlichen hänger würde ich sowieso nie mit der angel versuchen zu lösen, deine rute/rolle werden sich dabei früher oder später bedanken. wickel die schnur lieber wenn du den köder garnich mehr gelöst bekommst um n stock, unterarm oder sonst was .... aber mit voller gewalt über die rute, never!

zu 3. ... für 300 eus sollte da schon was zu machen sein |rolleyes


----------



## Trolldoc (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> also ich fische die vhf 75gr auch mehrmals im jahr auf dorsch vom boot aus. ein traum, da ich genauso wie auf zander fische, sprich mit gummi und dann rucke und die bisse in der absinkphase sind denen der zander sau ähnlich  nehme gekürzte 15er von quantum oder 10er attractoren bzw. slottershads. köpfen zwischen 25-45 gramm. man könnt auch mehr gewicht nehmen, nur kann man dann je nach tiefe den köder nicht mehr richtig abheben. birger wird wohl auch seine harrison vhf 30gr, die heute eingetroffen is auf dorsch nehmen, sollte richtig laune machen. ich bin mit der 75er sehr zu frieden, schwerere ruten machen auch weniger spaß im drill. für die ostsee sollte die 75er dicke reichen, bei tiefen bis 20m. 6kg schnur rauf und ab gehts. wenn du vom kutter fischt, nen 120gr pilker nur mal eben absinken lassen und jiggen, das sollte die rute auch mitmachen. ich würde sie zumindest so wie beschrieben fischen!




das heißt ja, Robert kann meinerseits kein Geld mehr verdienen, wenn ich nur die VHF -75g brauche.
Naja hätte gehofft, dass hier mehr Leute etwas dazu schreiben können. Ist ja auch wurscht. Danke trotzdem, werde es woanders nochmals versuchen.


----------



## Mlk (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin!

Danke für die Tipps.

Habe mich wohl nicht genau genug ausgedrückt. Hänger löse ich nicht über Rute und Rolle bis die Schnur oder schlimmstenfalls  Rute oder Rolle nachgibt. Aber mit einigem vorsichtigem Ziehen und Rucken im richtigen Winkel bekomm ich einige Köder wieder raus. Wenn nicht, wird die Schnur um die Jacke gewickelt und gezogen. 

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Spinn und Jerk,
> für den Rhein reicht das nicht aus



Welche den dann?
Ich kann ja mal sagen für was ich sie brauche,
-Köder bis 23cm mit max. 30g Köpfen!
-Werfe aber überwiegend 15cm Shads mit 20g
-Köder mit 10g und 20-30g Köpfen sollten auch drin sein
-Fische fast nru Stillwasser
-manchmal Rhein
-sollte aber mit allem auskommen!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Living Dead (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Welche den dann?
> Ich kann ja mal sagen für was ich sie brauche,
> -Köder bis 23cm mit max. 30g Köpfen!
> -Werfe aber überwiegend 15cm Shads mit 20g
> ...



Ich würd ma sagen gibts net ; )  Vielleicht ne BP !?


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ja stimmt schon sollte aber einfach 23+ Gummis werfen aber sollte auch 15Gummis gut werfen!Mit c.a 30g Blei an den 23+ und den 15!??VHF bis 90g?

mfg Marvin


----------



## angelspezi82 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Ja stimmt schon sollte aber einfach 23+ Gummis werfen aber sollte auch 15Gummis gut werfen!Mit c.a 30g Blei an den 23+ und den 15!??VHF bis 90g?
> 
> mfg Marvin




es geht ja nicht nur um das werfen ....

vllt sind 90g auch n bissi schwach für die riesenlatschen


----------



## schroe (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Spinn&Jerk,
wie Living Dead schon schreibt, ist ein ziemlicher Spagat den du der Rute abverlangst.
Für deine 23iger Latschen (die 100gr sind da schnell überschritten) sollte es schon eine VHF 120 sein. 
Der Rest wird von der 75iger abgedeckt.
Den Belastungen in voller Bandbreite, hält wohl die BP (German Catfish) am ehesten Stand. Den Vorteil erkaufst du dir dadurch, dass sie in keiner Gewichtsklasse wirklich ideal ist. Die VHFs sind direkter. Ausserdem ist die BP etwas "sperriger" in der Bedienung.

@Trolldoc
Vom Kleinboot würde ich eine 240iger Rute wählen. Mir pers. ist die VHF etwas zu steif für den Dorsch. 
Die VT 75 wäre meine Wahl. Die Bisserkennung ist an ihr ebenfalls sehr gut.
Geschmackssache, ob VT oder VHF. Mit 75gr bist du jedenfalls gut bedient.


----------



## BeeJay (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> 23+ Gummis werfen aber sollte auch 15Gummis gut werfen!
> Mit c.a 30g Blei an den 23+ und den 15!?? VHF bis 90g?


Moin Marvin.

Ich möchte dich auf einen Sachverhalt hinweisen, der dich in deiner Rutenwahl sehr einschränken und es dir unmöglich machen wird, die 23er Gummis mit 30g Köpfen zu fischen. |kopfkrat
Auch wenn dir das, was ich jetzt schreibe gleich ziemlich stinken wird, du solltest wirklich darüber nachdenken. 

Das menschliche Skelett ist erst mit 19-20 Jahren voll ausgewachsen. Dein Knochenbau ist gerade in vollem Gange und eine 270er Spinnrute kombiniert mit der Ködergewichtsklasse, die du anstrebst ist einfach zuviel. #t

Bei Jugendlichen gilt deshalb die Faustregel, dass die Maximallänge einer Spinnrute das 1,5-fache der Körpergröße nicht überschreiten sollte, um irreversible Schäden speziell an der Wirbelsäule zu vermeiden. 
Diese merkt man - wenn man Glück hat - erst ab dem 30-35. Lebensjahr, dann aber richtig. |bigeyes

Mit deinen 15 Lenzen hast du wahrscheinlich die 160cm geradeso geknackt. Somit liegt die für dich maximal vertretbare Rutenlänge etwa bei 240cm. Willst du auch noch die "fetten", trägen Gummis werfen gilt das besonders. |supergri

Ich möchte Dir den Spass nicht verderben, aber das ist ein Aspekt, den du bei aller Rutenwahl-Euphorie im Auge behalten solltest. 
Kaufst du dir wirklich eine 75er und fischst mit 15er GuFis wird bei Dir folgendes eintreten:

Ermüdung nach noch nicht einmal einer Stunde
-> verschlechterte und unsaubere Köderführung
-> dadurch unnötige Köderverluste
-> langsamere Reaktion beim Anschlag 
-> verschlagene Bisse, verlorene Fische 
-> Frust, wenig Spass, Stress.

(...ich betreue seit 15 Jahren Jugendliche und habe das schon oft genug gesehen...)

Mein Rat: gehe runter auf 240cm und beschränke dich auf Gummis bis maximal 13cm. 
Damit fängst du auch nicht weniger, wirst aber viel mehr Spaß beim Fischen haben, wirst ausdauernder und damit fangtechnisch erfolgreicher sein. #6

Eine 75er "Wuchtbrumme" in 270cm kannst du dir ja mit 17-18 Jahren immernoch anschaffen, wenn deine Wirbelsäule das besser "verträgt".

Viel Erfolg bei der Rutenwahl, #h

BeeJay


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Da habe ich noch nie was von gehört!
Danke das du das ansprichst,verstehe das aber nicht ganz!Ich Fische seid einem Jahr meine UBS in 2,70m und 23Gufis!
Wieso macht den die Länge der Rute was!Die Gewichte der Gufis verstehe ich noch aber die Rutenlänge?

mfg Marvin

Ps:Wie sieht es den mit Karpfenrutena aus?Die werfe ich ja nur einmla aus und lasse sie dann je nach dem 1 Tag drin!???


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Wie sieht es den mit 1,90m Jerkruten aus mit dennen ich dann mal 5std. fische am stck.?

mfg Marvin


----------



## BeeJay (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Danke das du das ansprichst,verstehe das aber nicht ganz!Ich Fische seid einem Jahr meine UBS in 2,70m und 23Gufis!


Wenn du damit angeltechnisch zurecht kommst, ist das soweit OK.
Musst du nicht auf irre Wurfweiten kommen, geht das auch mit 23er Gummis ganz gut, aber ich wollte dennoch auf den Umstand hinweisen.


Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Wieso macht den die Länge der Rute was?


Wegen des Drehmoments, das du beim Werfen aufbringen musst. 
Ich werde jetzt keine Physikvorlesung anfangen, aber grob gesagt ist es so, dass du mit einer längeren Rute für den gleichen Wurf mehr Drehmoment am Rutengriff aufbringen musst, um den selben Wurf auszuführen. Damit steigt die Belastung für die Wirbelsäule. 


Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Wie sieht es den mit Karpfenrutena aus?Die werfe ich ja nur einmla aus und lasse sie dann je nach dem 1 Tag drin!???


Ich bezog mich bewusst nur auf Spinnruten, nicht auf Stellfisch-, Karpfen- und andere, die man die meiste Zeit im Faulenzer oder auf dem Rodpod liegen hat. 
Bei Jugendfischen gibt es aber bei Stippruten - die man auch die ganze Zeit "führt" - ebenfalls eine Längenbegrenzung von 8m - aus dem gleichen Grund. 

Wie gesagt, ich wollte dich auf den Sachverhalt und das mögliche Risiko hinweisen. #h
Meiner Erfahrung nach ist die Kombi aus einem 15 Jährigen + 270er GuFi-Rute + 23er GuFis mit schweren Köpfen etwas unglücklich. 

Natürlich kommt es auch drauf an, wie oft du auf diese Art fischen bist. Reden wir hier von 10x pro Jahr für 1-2h, dann vergiss meinen Post. 
Steht die Gufiangelei aber höchst regelmäßig und stundenlang auf dem Angelplan, solltest du über meinen Hinweis nachdenken.

Das mit der Jerke ist OK, die ist auch für 15er Jerks kurz genug. #6

BeeJay

P.S.: Bei Schultaschen wird in Sachen einseitiger Belastung und möglicher (dauerhafter) Haltungsschäden ein Riesen Geschiss gemacht, und in der Freizeit ballern die Jungs 23er GuFis in der Gegend herum... :q :q :q


----------



## NorbertF (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Ich würd ma sagen gibts net ; )  Vielleicht ne BP !?



Ja, die kann das. Macht sie bei mir täglich.
Aber schroe hats gut beschrieben: ist dafür etwas sperriger in der Bedienung 
Und für kleine Gufis fische ich schon noch gern die VHF 30, die ist einfach leichter und handlicher.


----------



## Gummischuh (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin Rainer

Dank' Dir für Deine Mühe. Bin auch soweit erstmal befriedigt was Deine Ausführungen hinsichtlich Rückläuferquoten etc. betrifft. Fahnden werde ich jedoch nicht. Is' mir zu ville Immergleiches im Thread. .."Kann ich blabla mit VHF 'nen blabla fischen ?".....Wenn ich davon 100 Posts lese reichts mir dann doch.

Unser "Problem" sehe ich eher darin, dass wir uns angeltechnisch völlig voneinander unterscheiden. Für mich sind die Geräte eher zweitrangig für den Fangerfolg. Hab' da wohl auch ganz andere Ansprüche.
Du bist eher zielfischorientiert. Ich brauche jedoch 'nen Stock, der etwa zwischen 5 und 50 Gramm alles klarkriegt, da ich beim Angeln oft zwischen Gummi, Blech und Balsa in verschiedendsten Größen wechsle, weil ich fangen will, was gerade beißt. Dementsprechend sollte sie auch Spass vom 30er Barsch bis zum Meterzander bringen. 50er...60er Zander an einer 80er Rute find ich eben nicht gerade prickelnd.
Deshalb ist auch die Schnelligkeit einer Rute nur ein kleiner Aspekt, ob 'ne Rute meinen Ansprüchen genügt.
Sie muss schnell genug sein. Dann reichts. Und so lange ich es spüre, wenn sich ein kleines, gammliges Weidenblättchen an den Gufi hängt; wenn das minimale Zittern eines 10er Fischchens mit Minischwanz übertragen wird (ok, ...bei der Wackelrichtungsfeststellung muss ich passen ;o)))  ), dann sollte sich auch kein Zander unbemerkt an meinem Köder vergreifen können. ...Und wenn nach Stunden nicht ein Löchlein oder Kratzer am Gummi zu finden ist, dann war da auch zu 99,9 % kein Zander bei.
Auf 'ne gute Sensitivität bin ich auch angewiesen, da ich mein Gummi immer direkt in/auf den Steinen herumhopsen lasse. Ohne die Möglichkeit zur blitzschnellen Reaktion könnteste das gar nicht bringen. Da wärste in Kürze 'ne Monatsration Gummis los. Aber auch dieses hat nicht unbedingt immer etwas mit der Rute an sich zu tun. Im Grunde isses egal obs in der Rute tock, tick, klick oder boing macht. Hauptsache man hat gelernt es zu deuten. Das geht auch mit 'ner Composite-Peitsche. Allein zu schwabbelig sollte sie nicht sein. Dazu bedarf es nicht zwangsweise einer Harrison, Armalite oder sonstwas. ......Der Angler selbst ist das entscheidende Glied in der Kette. Niemals die Rute.



> .....du fängst die Zander die sich ohnehin selbst aufhängen, ich wette mit Dir dass du ein Großteil der Bisse gar nicht mitbekommst da deine Spitze noch gebogen ist vom jiggen, der Zander den Köder aber schon wieder losgelassen hat, will heissen deine Rute war noch nicht fertig mit der Bewegung um ein neues Signal übertragen zu können, das mal nebenbei erwähnt


Ja, das glauben viele. Nur beweisen lässt sich das nicht. Allein der Glaube versetzt Berge. ...Woher weißt Du, wie viele Bisse Du nicht mitbekommen hast ?
Is' auch garantiert nicht so, dass sich hier nur Selbstmörder herumtreiben. Bei der Anzahl der mir in dieser Saison vergönnten Zander wäre das auch mehr als unwahrscheinlich.

Und warum sollte 'ne Rute bei bestehender, leichte Biegung nix mehr übertragen ? Den Fall haste bspws. mit Spinnern doch immer. Trotzdem kriege ich mit, wenn jemand nur mal am angehängten Twisterschwanz lutscht.

Habe übrigens auch noch 'ne noch ältere BlackMax-Spin. Die könnte man wirklich als recht weich bezeichnen. Aber auch die zeigt mir alles zufriedenstellend an. Fühlt sich nur etwas anders an als an der Spin1. Dafür ist sie noch'n Ticken einmaliger im Drill, weshalb ich diese auch immer mal wieder gerne ausführe.

'Ne prima Rute zeichnet sich bei mir eben durch eine ganze Reihe von Eigenschaften aus.
Sie muss zielgenaues werfen ermöglichen. Sich auch schon bei kleinen Ködern gut aufladen. Ein kleinerer Fisch soll sie bereits zum Leben erwecken können und bei einem Großen Sicherheit vermitteln, und ich will mir keinen Kopp um meine "Technik" hinsichtlich etwaiiger  Benutzungsfehler machen. Hab' ich noch nie gebraucht. .....Vorschädigungen befürchten müssen durch Minizander geht deshalb schon mal gar nicht.

Aber egalnu...........Angeln is' besser als drüber Schnacken. ....Und ich hab' noch ein feuchtes Rendezvous......

|wavey:


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Beejay,
ich gehe so 2 mal im Monat für 2-6 std!
Die Jerkrute nehme ich für alle Art Jerkbaits!

Habe heute 1std. geworfen und habe jetzt Rückenschmerzen!Ist kein Scherz nicht and er Wirbelsäule aber am Rücken!

mfg Marvin


----------



## woernser1965 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> @ Beejay,
> ich gehe so 2 mal im Monat für 2-6 std!
> Die Jerkrute nehme ich für alle Art Jerkbaits!
> 
> ...



Geht mir auch immer so.....
Das ist der Grund warum ich Spinnfischen net mag. Das liegt aber nicht an der Rute #d
Bei mir ist es nach einiger Zeit immer so als bekäme ich nen Krampf in den Rücken..........


----------



## mad (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



BeeJay schrieb:


> Moin Marvin.
> 
> Ich möchte dich auf einen Sachverhalt hinweisen, der dich in deiner Rutenwahl sehr einschränken und es dir unmöglich machen wird, die 23er Gummis mit 30g Köpfen zu fischen. |kopfkrat
> Auch wenn dir das, was ich jetzt schreibe gleich ziemlich stinken wird, du solltest wirklich darüber nachdenken.
> ...



servus beejay,

ist aber jetzt nicht dein voller ernst oder???:q:q:q
hast dir paar jägermeister-red bull reingezogen oder...#h
oder hatte meine mutter damals, als ich 16 war auch schon recht und sagte immer zu mir;
laß die fingern von den ältern frauen die vö..... dir das hirn raus|muahah:
jetzt weiß ich auch warum alle zu mir mad sagen|jump:


----------



## BeeJay (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> ist aber jetzt nicht dein voller ernst oder???:q:q:q


Doch, mein voller Ernst. :q

Zähl mal in deinem Bekanntenkreis die Leute durch, die Wegen Rücken/Bandscheibe regelmäßig beim Arzt rumhängen. 

Es gibt schon so viele Möglichkeiten, sich das Kreuz zu verbiegen, da muss man nicht schon mit 15 Jahren damit anfangen. 

Versteht meinen Post bitte als Zusatzinformation, es gibt dazu keine echte "Regel", ab wann schädlich ist und wann nicht. Ich wollte einfach mal drauf hinweisen.

Noch vor nicht allzu langer Zeit haben sich die Leute reihenweise ihre Bandscheiben mit 14m++ Kopfruten gekillt, heute ballern die entsprechenden Jungs mit Welsspinnruten oder 23er GuFis auf Hecht in der Gegend herum. :q :q :q

Was für einen Erwachsenen möglicherweise unproblematisch ist, kann für einen Jugendlichen mit kürzeren Gliedmaßen, geringerer Maximalkraft und im Wachstum befindlichem Knochenbau auf Dauer zu ernsten Problemen führen - natürlich vorausgesetzt, es wird mit dem Material auch entsprechend oft gefischt.

BeeJay


----------



## rainer1962 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Beejay...
das ist nicht dein Ernst oder?????
was machen denn die Lehrlinge die Balken und Ziegel, Steine und Mörteleimer, als Metzger halbe Schweine, als Bäcker Mehlsäcke usw.usw.usw. schleifen müssen???? Da stimme ich mit Dir überhaupt nicht überein!!!!
Die Rückenmuskulatur wird dadurch sogar trainiert, eine gut ausgeprägte Muskulatur und der Sehnenapparat hat sogar eine unterstützende Wirkung auf das Skelett, also lass bitte die Kirche im Dorf!! Der Rücken tut oft nur deshalb weh, weil man ne gewisse Zeit an schrägen Steinschüttungen, rutschigen Uferböschungen usw, steht, dies wird wiederum unbewusst durch die Muskeln korrigiert, dadurch gibts nen Spannungsschmerz, das hat nix mit werfen von Gummi o.ä. zu tun, stell dich mal ne Stunde auf die Steine ohne zu fischen, da verspannt sich die Muskulatur genauso, sry beejay aber wie gesagt, da hab ich ne andre Meinung zu....
ansonsten könnten wir erst ab 20 Jahre körperliche Tätigkeiten verrichten ohne Angst haben zu müssen dass sich das Skelett verbiegt.....
wie gesagt das ganze ist ein Komplexer Vorgang und trainierte Muskeln helfen dem Skelett sogar...


@Spinn und Jerk...
hole Dir die Rute die du möchtest und fische auch 30iger Gummis wenn du willst, und wenn du nach ner Stunde müde wirst, mach ne Pause, lockere deine Muskulatur um dann weiterzufischen und dann den Hecht von nem Meter zu landen


----------



## rainer1962 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Beejay! 
trainiere den Körper richtig dann macht das nichts!!!!!


----------



## Ratz (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo BeeJay,

ich muß leider sagen, das ich ein wenig sprachlos bin, was Deinen Bericht betrifft.
Ich arbeite nun selbst als Krankenschwester in der Wirbelsäulen-Orthopädie. Du hast ja nicht ganz unrecht mit dem was Du schreibst, aber die Beschwerden an der Wirbelsäule können auch z.B. durch angeborene Fehlstellungen erworben sein oder wie Du schon sagtest, durch die viel zu schweren Schultaschen die die Kids heutzutage schleppen müssen. Da kommen die Spätfolgen so oder so. #c
Natürlich ist man mit 15 noch nicht voll entickelt, aber was machen denn die Kinder die als Hobby Tennis, Volleyball etc. haben? Sollen sie auch damit warten bis sie 20 sind?Und nicht alle studieren nach der Schule, sondern gehen in die Lehre. Da nimmt auf'em Bau auch keiner Rücksicht drauf. 
Tja, ich glaube, wenn Spinn&Jerk auf diese Kombi Lust hat, warum nicht? Er wird sicher merken wenn er Beschwerden im Rücken bekommt und dann den Angeltag beenden. Hat er aufgrund von Ermüdung Fehlbisse und verliert irgendwann den Spaß an der Kombi stellt er ggf. seine super Rute für nen paar Jahre in den Keller und freut sich zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt erneut darüber das er sie sein eigen nennen kann. :q 
Ich denke das das fischen mit einem 23 Gufi nur das kleinste Problem für die WS darstellt. 

@SpinnJerk
Wenn Du Lust hast auf die Rute, dann leg sie dir zu. Du machst mit Sicherheit keinen Fehler. 

Viele Grüße, Ratz #h


----------



## Living Dead (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Mit 15 hab ich auch 10std am Tag Mörtel geschleppt und bin damals wie heute gerade durch die harte Arbeit fit. 

Bei wirklich zarten Gestalten sollte man vllt zu ner kürzeren Rute greifen ansonsten kein Ding. Hauptsache nicht übertreiben.


----------



## schroe (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Zack,.....wieder eine Formel gelernt. 
Die 1,5er Rutenlängenformel.
Uuuuund, ........das 15 Jährige gerade mal 160cm groß sind. Kommt auch in meine Formelsammlung, wußte hier auch keiner.
Unseren Orthopäden werde ich auch einweihen, solls die nächste Generation besser haben als wir.

Schuster,......bleib bei deinen Leisten, war mein erster Gedanke.


----------



## rainer1962 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Ratz schrieb:


> Natürlich ist man mit 15 noch nicht voll entickelt, aber was machen denn die Kinder die als Hobby Tennis, Volleyball etc. haben?


 

die Sportler haben in der regel die wenigsten Probleme mit WS!!!!! Schaut euch mal den großteil der Jugend an
Nur noch PC und WWW, kein Sport mehr keine Outdoorbewegungen, nur noch Hamburger und Co und als Nachtisch beim WOF gamen Schokoriegel und Chips und zum Nachspülen ne kleine Literflasche Cola!!!! Wundert es da einem?????
was die Erwachsenen und deren Beschwerden betrifft:
da verhält es sich ähnl. den ganzen tag im Büro und Abends it nem Bier und Chips auf der Couch, will heissen:
derjenige der sich auch sportlich betätigt wird die wenigsten Probleme mit WS haben!!! Es sind doch meist diejenigen die über Probleme der Volkskrankheit NR1 mosern die in kensterweise versuchen was dagegen zu tun, nämlicch Ernährung und Bewegung anzupassen....
Kenne wahrlich genügend leute die ihr lebtag schwer haben schuften müssen, natürlich haben die auch mal ein Bandscheiben problem, durch regelmässigen Sport ind der Jugend und "Alter" fangen die das ganz locker ab.


----------



## Freelander (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi,

Vergesst die armen Kinderchen in der Schule nicht die den schweren Rantzen oder Schulrucksack schleppen müssen.|muahah:

Wo führt das denn jetzt noch hin???
Kleiner Scherz von mir.

*Schneller wachsen:q#q*


----------



## mad (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ok, ok, ok|kopfkrat

aber das heißt jetzt für mich das ich von hause aus schon immer ein bischen MAD bin und nicht wie meiner mutter sagte das kommt von den ältern frauen.|muahah:|muahah:

(war trotzdem immer lustig auch wenns hirn nicht mit rausfliegt)


----------



## Margaux (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Unglaublich, dieser Thread ist immer wieder für eine Überraschung gut. Ich hatte übrigens auch schon Bandscheibenprobleme, was wohl mit meinem Bürojob zusammen hängt. In meiner Jugend habe ich nämlich Fußball gespielt und nur höchstens 30g.-Wobbler geworfen, daran dürfte es also nicht liegen |supergri


----------



## Birger (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ok die orthopädische Seite einer VHF ist also auch dargestellt, ist ja auch mal ganz hilfreich.

Aber nun zur wirklichen Aufgabe der Rute:

Hab gestern die 5-30g VHF in 9` von mad bekommen und heute mal gleich gut entjungfert:
nach 2 Stunden gleich dieser Hecht hier:


Fehlten zwar leider 4cm am Meter, aber man ich will ja nicht zu frech sein, war auch so ein klasse Einstandfisch für die Rute |supergri.


----------



## Ratz (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Birger
Toller Start.#6
Meinen Glückwunsch

Gruß, Ratz


----------



## Bubbel2000 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

also was die 30gr vhf kann, ist richtig beeindruckend. wenn ich das geld habe bzw. keine freundin mehr, dann hol ich die mir  15er attractoren am leichten kopf lassen sich noch erstaunlich gut führen, wobbler ebenso, der profiblinker erst recht. auch illex wobbler sollten richtig laune an der rute machen. nen hecht über einen meter oder von 1.20 daran muss der kracher sein!!!!

jetzt versteh ich, mad, warum du die nur noch in schweden fischt  WILL DIE AUCH!!!!!


----------



## Margaux (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Birger schrieb:


> Ok die orthopädische Seite einer VHF ist also auch dargestellt, ist ja auch mal ganz hilfreich.


|muahah:



Birger schrieb:


> Hab gestern die 5-30g VHF in 9` von mad bekommen und heute:  nach 2 Stunden gleich dieser Hecht hier



@Birger
Perfekter Einstand:  |schild-g


----------



## mad (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> .......jetzt versteh ich, mad, warum du die nur noch in schweden fischt  WILL DIE AUCH!!!!!



servus,
die 30er vhf ist genial und perfekt für sowas.:q:q:q

@birger,
freut mich und gleich ein super hecht.#h


----------



## Freelander (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Glückwunsch !

Schöner Fisch,Mal sehen wann ich mal Zeit habe die 30er auf Hecht zu testen.Ich stehe ja in letzter Zeit an den WE immer in der Ostsee und versuche eine Mefo ans Band zu bekommen.
Um Euch dann mitzuteilen ob mann mit einer VHF und geflochtener Schnur auch Mefos ausdrillen kann,was ja einige nicht glauben,da die Kombo ja zu hart sein soll.Ich probier es noch.

An der Elbe konnte ich schon Zander damit drillen waren zwar keine Riesen,aber für mich als reiner Ostseeangler schon nicht schlecht.

Ich melde mich dann wieder.:m


----------



## angelspezi82 (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

einen schönen sonntag euch allen!

 ... ih geh jetz ma fischen ..... #h


----------



## Freelander (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Viel Spass und viel Erfolg,

Ich kuriere hier gerade eine fette Erkältung aus und kann nicht ans Wasser:c:c:c.


----------



## rainer1962 (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Birger klasse Hecht und vor allem klasse Fotografiert #6
ich krieg das nie so hin mit den Fotos|gr:
ja ja die 30iger ist schon ne Wuchtwumme:vik:


apropos Fotos...
Robert wird zeit dass du die Homepage mit Fotos aktualisierst, jetzt haste ja wieder einige


----------



## Irainmanl (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Schönen guten morgen liebe Sportsfreunde,
es ist das erste mal das ich hier einen threat ins forum stelle, aber ich hab echt ein problem.
Ich suche eine Rute !!! Ich bin seid jahren begeisterter spinfischer. Ich bin drei mal die woche am wasser und ich liebe es einfach.
Bislang hab ich imer nur stationär gefischt und habe schon lange mit dem gedanken gespielt mir eine baitcastrolle mit passender rute zu kaufen.
Rolle war kein Problem, da gibt der deutsche markt doch einiges her, hab mir eine shimano calais gekauft, die ich probeweise schon von einem freund auf ner jerkrute gefischt habe.

So, jerken ist gar nicht meins, weil ich einfach keine kurzen harten ruten mag. Am liebsten und am meisten fische ich eine lesath 20-50gr in 270cm mit einer stella. Ich SUCHE jetzt eine vergleichbare rute mit triggergriff, keinen steifen kurzen prügel, sondern eine feine, sensible und schnelle rute wie die lesath. ICH FINDE NICHTS auf dem deutschen markt, g.loomis bietet einiges an, allerdings kaufe ich mir nichts ohne es in der hand gehabt zuhaben und überlege jetzt ehrlich ob ih 300km zum einzigen importeur fahre um mir da was anzusehen bzw zu kaufen.

Ich würde mir gegebenenfalls auch einen bauen lassen. Ich will unbedingt so eine rute wie oben beschrieben. 20-50gr ( max bis 60), *hochwertiger, feiner blank, durchgehende* ! aktion.

Kann mir jemand einen tipp geben, ich wäre sehr dankbar. fischt jemand eine g.loomis rute und teilt mir seine erfahrungen mit.

Ich bin für jeden tip sehr dankbar.

Danke schön und  PETRI HEIL


----------



## schroe (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi rainman,
ich fische zwei IMX Magbass Loomis.
Generell zu diesen beiden Ruten: Sehr gute Blanks, ausreichend wertige Komponenten, schlechte Verarbeitung/gemessen am hohen Preis.
Beim Importeur würde ich vorher anrufen, der hat nicht das ganze Programm lagernd, kann aber das gesamte Programm beziehen.
Für deine Wünsche kommen wohl die Salmon und/oder Steelhead Ruten in Frage. Zu den Modellen und den jeweiligen Aktionen kann ich dir leider nichts berichten.

Die Verarbeitung, der von mad aufgebauten Ruten ist deutlich hochwertiger. Die Komponenten bestimmst du selbst. Den Blank natürlich auch.
Die Harrison VHF ist sehr schnell und die Aktion ist durchgehend. Ob sie deinen Geschmack fürs Baitcasten trifft, weiß ich natürlich auch nicht.
Margaux aus dem Board fischt für die Multrolle aufgebaute Harrisons, PN den mal an.
Welche anderen Blankmodelle in der Längen in Frage kommen, wird dir mad am ehesten beantworten können.


----------



## Irainmanl (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Danke für Deine auskunft,

aber ich bin mir noch immer nciht ganz schlüssig .kennst du zufällig die MUR914CX-MB von g.loomis aus dier muskie creature seire ?  wurfgewicht und so kann man ja alles umrechnen, aber mir sagen die amerikanischen angaben leider immer noch nichts über die aktion...die rute find ich echt gut, aber ich glaub die ist mir ein bisschen zu kräftig...wie gesagt 20 -50 ( max. 60gr) sollte die rute haben.
Ich hab mir die mac bass serie mal angesehen, find ich auch sehr interessant, aber leider hab ich keine ahnung wie diese rute aufgebaut sind und deshalb werd ich wohl nächste woche mal zu dem importeur fahren. war da schonmal jemand ? am besten ich lass mir von ihm mal schicken was er da hat.

freue mich über weitere tips und empfehlungen/erfahrungen.

vielen dank euch allen

dirk


----------



## Margaux (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> Die Harrison VHF ist sehr schnell und die Aktion ist durchgehend. Ob sie deinen Geschmack fürs Baitcasten trifft, weiß ich natürlich auch nicht.
> Margaux aus dem Board fischt für die Multrolle aufgebaute Harrisons, PN den mal an.



@Irainmanl
Erstmal willkommen im AB #6
Stimmt, ich habe mir von Mad zum Baitcasten eine semi-parabolische Harrison VT 30 - 75g Wg in 2,70m aufbauen lassen. Für Deine Zwecke käme dann wohl eine VT in 15 - 45 Wg in Frage. Ob' s Deinem Geschmack entspricht kann ich auch nicht sagen, die Loomis kenne ich nicht. 
Auch meine Empfehlung ist, Mad anzurufen, das mit ihm zu besprechen und Dir den Blank vorher anzuschauen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Von wo kommst Du denn? Eventuell kannst Du ja mal eine der Harissons probefischen, um zu sehen ob das was für Dich sein könnte. Ansonsten kann auch ich nur den Anruf bei mad empfehlen, der kann Dir sicher helfen...

CU Stefan


----------



## Bubbel2000 (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann auch ich nur den Anruf bei mad empfehlen, der kann Dir sicher helfen...



ps: ruf da nur an, wenn du das geld beisammen hast, wer bei mad anruft, der kauft :vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Irainmanl (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Vielen dank für eure antworten und eure empfehlungen,

also ich komme aus nrw un deshalb ist es mir nicht möglich einfach mal zu ih zu fahren. ich werd ihn aber auf jedenfall anrufen. Kann mir schon denken das ich ein bisschen geld auf den tisch legen müsste, aber für ein qualitativ hochwertiges und einwandtfreies produkt und mit dem ich zudem noch 100prozent zufrieden bin würde ich das gerne machen. Was denkst du denn was ich für die von die beschriebene rute bzw blank mit dem max wg von 45gramm zahlen müsste?
ich würd "mad" a liebsten jetzt schon anrufen, aber am heiligen sonntag warte ich dann doch besser.
Hab auch mal kurz an die blechpeitsche bzw den adrenalin blank gedacht, aber ist glaube ich auch nichts, da ich mit so viel universalität irgendwie kein optimum für den von mir gewünschten bereich in verbindung bringen kann.
Ich bin mal gespannt. eine frage noch, verbaut mad auch fuji triggerrollenhalter ? hab ich auf seiner website nicht gesehen.

Petri Heil

Dirk


----------



## schroe (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Dirk,
die längste MagBass ist 210cm die MUR CX umbei 230cm. Die MuskieRod dürfte etwas viel Dampf haben, verglichen mit der Lesath (kenne die Lesath nicht). Die Muskie hatte ich auch noch nicht in den Händen. Bucktail/Soft Jerkbait-Rod klingt aber mehr nach Spitzenaktion.
Beide Ruten dürften in die Kategorie der von dir nicht gewünschten "Jerkbaitruten" (wenngleich natürlich nicht alles Jerkruten sind) fallen. Kurze Baitcaster eben.

Wenn du bei "outdoorfishing" anrufst, sagen die schon, was sie dahaben. Sind sehr nett. Meine MagBass´s habe ich dort auch nicht ansehen können, habe sie blind gekauft.

Der mad verbaut auch die Fuji Trigger, die mit dem Fingerkontakt zum Blank.
Er hat Erfahrung mit dem Bau von Multirollenruten. Die Firejerk unter www.jerkbait.com ist bspw. aus seinen Händen

NRW ist unser größtes Bundesland. Etwas genauer und vielleicht findet sich hier jemand, der dir zumindest eine Stationärversion einer Harrison o. ä. Rute zeigen kann.


----------



## angelspezi82 (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Birger klasse Hecht und vor allem klasse Fotografiert #6
> ich krieg das nie so hin mit den Fotos|gr:



.... ich bekomm das auch nie wirklich gut hin ... aber vielleicht sind meine räuber einfach unfotogen |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat



hab ma ne frage und stelle sie auch hier im fred der freds:

weiss vllt jmd wo ich solch ein gummischlauch, welchen man über die öse des jighakens stülpen kann herbekomme?
(zusehen z.b. bei birgers letzen fangfoto)


----------



## Bubbel2000 (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

nen alten twister killen oder einfach billige kaufen, zurecht knippsen per fingernagel und gut is


----------



## angelspezi82 (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

#6

gute idee! danke dir!


----------



## rainer1962 (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> .
> weiss vllt jmd wo ich solch ein gummischlauch, welchen man über die öse des jighakens stülpen kann herbekomme?
> (zusehen z.b. bei birgers letzen fangfoto)


 

schrumpfschlauch ??? oder was meinst du, ich kann da höchstens nen roten Knubbel erkennen, was hat das Teil für ne Bewandniss?????
Dss der Stinger nicht verrutschen kann oder was??


----------



## NorbertF (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ne, dass der Wirbel nicht verkantet und aufbiegt.


----------



## angelspezi82 (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> schrumpfschlauch ??? oder was meinst du, ich kann da höchstens nen roten Knubbel erkennen, was hat das Teil für ne Bewandniss?????
> Dss der Stinger nicht verrutschen kann oder was??






NorbertF schrieb:


> Ne, dass der Wirbel nicht verkantet und aufbiegt.



beides! 

ich hab meine "angsttwinex" an nem ovalen sprengring montiert, so passen sie zwar gut auf die verschiedensten ösen der jigköpfe, verrutschen aber auch .... und eben wegen dem verkanten wie norbert schon schrieb ...

is ne gute sache, so ein schlauch finde ich ..... wenn man den geeigneten hat vorrausgesetzt ...


----------



## Bubbel2000 (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ne, dass der Wirbel nicht verkantet und aufbiegt.



ganz genau #6 einfach und sehr effektiv...


----------



## rainer1962 (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

beim jerken mach ich das mit dem schrumpfschlauch, ist aber auch ne Idee fürs gufifischen damit der Stinger nicht verrutscht wenn die Öse mal zu groß ist


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Wieso ist die 30er VHF so eine Wumme?
Kann man damit gut 15cm Gummis mit 20g Kopf werfen?

mfg Marvin


----------



## Bubbel2000 (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

mmh, werfen selbstverständlich, aber is sicherlich nicht mehr so gut zu führen...


----------



## DozeyDragoN (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> ... NRW ist unser größtes Bundesland. ...



Hmm, hab ich was verpasst oder ist Bayern nun doch endlich ein eigener Staat geworden?

DD


----------



## Mlk (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin!

Ja, von Rückenproblemen von Heranwachsenden zu Schrumpfschläuchen. In der Mitte war da noch etwas von Harrison-Rute testen die schreibe. Kommt jemand evtl aus Niedersachsen bzw. Wolfsburg oder Umgebung und ist bereit seine Harrison kurz aus seinen in meine Hände zu geben/legen? Ich habe mich bisher ja nicht zu fragen getraut....

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## Bernhard* (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> War schon klar
> 
> Welche Schnur fischst Du auf der Twitche? Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich ne dünne Geflochtene oder Mono aufziehen soll - ich möchte evtl mal die neue Mono von Berkly (Trilene) testen....
> 
> ...


 
Habe 2 Spulen für die 2500er Certate:

- Penn 15KG in grün evtl. mit FC-Vorfach
- Nitlon Spinning 10LB

Edit: Bildgrösse hab ich jetzt auch geändert, nicht dass der alte Mann (Rainer) noch nen Gicht-Anfall vom vielen Scrollen bekommt...


----------



## schroe (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Hmm, hab ich was verpasst oder ist Bayern nun doch endlich ein eigener Staat geworden?



Da muß ich mal gebückt Abbitte bei den Bayrischen Kollegen leisten.#t

Natürlich ist Bayern das flächenmäßig größte Bundesland. 
NRW ist das bevölkerungsreichste Bundesland.
Ist dem niedrigen Bildungsstandard eines Niedersachsen geschuldet, sorry.

Zurück zu Dir und der Harrison, Dozey Dragon.

Vielen Dank für die PN

@Benguschi

Niedersachsen, ca. 70km westl. von Hannover.


----------



## Bernhard* (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> ...Natürlich ist Bayern das Flächenmäßig größte Bundesland. ...


 
...und das coolste mit dem besten Bier sowieso! #6


----------



## schroe (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Sowieso, Burnie.|supergri

Jetzt mußte der dumme Nds. auch noch das Adjektiv "Flächenmäßig" auf "flächenmäßig" korrigieren.|rolleyes


----------



## sa-s (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> .... ich bekomm das auch nie wirklich gut hin ... aber vielleicht sind meine räuber einfach unfotogen |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> 
> 
> ...




habe 4 unterschiedliche schrumpfschläuche zu hause, welchen querschnitt brauchst du denn?

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## duck_68 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Habe 2 Spulen für die 2500er Certate:
> 
> - Penn 15KG in grün evtl. mit FC-Vorfach
> - Nitlon Spinning 10LB
> ...



Danke #6

Welche nutz Du hauptsächliche zum Twitchen - Ich werde vermutlich erstmal die neue 0,25er Trilene mit einer (angegebenen Tragkraft von 9,6kg) ausprobieren. Der erste Eindruck ist gestern recht positiv verlaufen - über gute Knotenfestigkeit verfügt sie jedenfalls... Habe sie aber nur als DS Vorfach "misbraucht"

Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## Bernhard* (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Danke #6
> 
> Welche nutz Du hauptsächliche zum Twitchen - Ich werde vermutlich erstmal die neue 0,25er Trilene mit einer (angegebenen Tragkraft von 9,6kg) ausprobieren. Der erste Eindruck ist gestern recht positiv verlaufen - über gute Knotenfestigkeit verfügt sie jedenfalls... Habe sie aber nur als DS Vorfach "misbraucht"
> 
> ...


 
Wenn das Wasser nicht allzu klar ist, dann die PENN.

Sollte es hauptsächlich auf Hecht gehen, dann muss es meines Erachtens auch bei klarem Wasser nicht Mono (FC-Vorfach) sein.
Konnte vor einer Woche bei 2 Tagen Mono-vs.-Geflochtene-Vergleichsfischen keine Vorteile für Mono erkennen. Bei fast 20 Hechten hatte bei gleichzeitigem Gebrauch Mono/Geflochtene sogar das Geflecht die Nase vorne... #t
Hätte Geflocht eine arge Scheuchwirkung auf Hechte, dann sähe es beim Jerken im klaren Wasser sehr mager aus...


----------



## duck_68 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Wenn das Wasser nicht allzu klar ist, dann die PENN.
> 
> Sollte es hauptsächlich auf Hecht gehen, dann muss es meines Erachtens auch bei klarem Wasser nicht Mono (FC-Vorfach) sein.
> Konnte vor einer Woche bei 2 Tagen Mono-vs.-Geflochtene-Vergleichsfischen keine Vorteile für Mono erkennen. Bei fast 20 Hechten hatte bei gleichzeitigem Gebrauch Mono/Geflochtene sogar das Geflecht die Nase vorne... #t
> Hätte Geflocht eine arge Scheuchwirkung auf Hechte, dann sähe es beim Jerken im klaren Wasser sehr mager aus...





Hmmmm, dann vllt. doch die 0,10er Ron Thompson Dyna Cable....|kopfkrat

Naja, noch ist die Twitche ja erst bei Mad in Bestellung gegangen... wird also noch etwas Zeit bis zur endgültigen Entscheidung bleiben

Martin


----------



## angelspezi82 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sa-s schrieb:


> habe 4 unterschiedliche schrumpfschläuche zu hause, welchen querschnitt brauchst du denn?
> 
> schöne grüsse
> 
> sepp




hi sepp,

schrumpsfchlauch ist mir zu steif und fest, zumindest dieser den ich hier rumfliegen hab.
ich weiss naturlich nicht was du so im "angebot" hast ....

aber ich denke ich hab das problem gelöst. ich verfahre jetzt auch nach der:

 "bubbel2000/birger-twisterleichen-zweckentfremdungsmethode"

(sorry, mir is grad nichts besseres eingefallen |kopfkrat )

scheint ja gut zu funktionieren ....


----------



## Margaux (1. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> Die "Twitche" liefert ein sehr gutes Gefühl zum Köder, zur Grundstruktur, das ist mir auch aufgefallen...
> Wenn ich mehr Möglichkeiten zum Vertikalen hätte, würde ich sie mir auf 190cm abgesägt aufbauen lassen und anstelle des Rollenhalters einen Schubrollenhalter, wie er sich an Boloruten befindet anwickeln lassen. Für das Handteil würde ich keinen Kork wählen, eher dieses dünne Schrumpfschlauchmaterial,
> wie man es an einigen Karpfen- oder auch Pilkruten findet. Die Beringung wäre enger und von kleinem Innendurchmesser,
> damit die Geflochtene zwischen den Ringabständen keine "Bäuche" bildet. Wirklich weit werfen will man mit der Vertikalen ja eh nicht. Eine Abschlußkappe als Kontergewicht und fertig...



Sicherlich ein perfekter Aufbau für eine Vertikalrute #6. Gerne würde ich das Vertikalfischen auf Barsch und Zander mit solch einer Rute beginnen. Hat bezüglich der Entwicklung schon jemand mit Mad gesprochen...?? :q


----------



## duck_68 (1. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Seit gestern bin ich auch im Club der Harrison VHF-Besitzer. Was soll ich sagen, die Rute, VHF 30-75 10ft in Blau mit Gold-Cermet Ringen und dem schicken blauen Alu-Rollenhalter, ist eine absolute Augenweide. Leider bin ich Heute noch nicht dazugekommen, sie auch gleich am Wasser einzuweihen. Aber ich habe schon mal die Branzino angeschraubt - harmoniert vorzüglich! Die Aktion der Rute ist genauso, wie ich sie mir fürs etwas schwerer Gufiangeln vorgestellt und gewünscht habe. 

Vielen Dank nochmal an Robert für den klasse Aufbau und die aufschlussreiche Unterhaltung über die neue Twitche gestern Abend#6

Morgen ist "Entjungferung" (nicht dass mir hier der Honeyball herumposaunt) der Rute angesagt - mal sehen, ob sich gleich ein Fischlein überzeugen lässt.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## mad (1. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

wollte mal kurz fragen wer am 10.11.-11.11. in magdeburg auf der messe ist?|wavey:
ich werde mal vorbei schauen, dort wird eine rutenserie von mir vorgestellt.:vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> wollte mal kurz fragen wer am 10.11.-11.11. in magdeburg auf der messe ist?|wavey:
> ich werde mal vorbei schauen, dort wird eine rutenserie von mir vorgestellt.:vik:


Wenn Du hier oben fast schon vorbei kommst, bringst Du mir dann ein paar "Teilchen" mit?


----------



## mad (1. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wenn Du hier oben fast schon vorbei kommst, bringst Du mir dann ein paar "Teilchen" mit?



klar,|wavey:

schreib mir alles aber bitte über pn.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Seit gestern bin ich auch im Club der Harrison VHF-Besitzer. Was soll ich sagen, die Rute, VHF 30-75 10ft in Blau mit Gold-Cermet Ringen und dem schicken blauen Alu-Rollenhalter, ist eine absolute Augenweide.


Schicke Rute muß das geworden sein , gratulazione #6, vor allem eine der allerbesten (für mich jedenfalls), in 10ft Länge sowieso, und überhaupt gibt es dagegen nicht viel relevante Konkurrenz, egal was! :g

Mit blauen Ringen und passend blauer Rolle finde ich die aber noch besser! :m
Die blauen Ringe gehen auch ab wie "Schmierseife", das ist 1 Jahr ausprobiert.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Birger schrieb:


> Aber nun zur wirklichen Aufgabe der Rute:
> 
> Hab gestern die 5-30g VHF in 9` von mad bekommen und heute mal gleich gut entjungfert:
> nach 2 Stunden gleich dieser Hecht hier:


Und wenn ich gerade so dabei bin: Birger, auch Gratulation vor allem zu dem Einstand! #6 ist doch eine blaue oder? 
Das Teil macht einfach nur Spaß - Spaß - Spaß, wie moped das mit seinen Döbels schon beschieibt. Ich persönlich finde die auch besser als die 2,30er, ist aber auch wieder Geschmackssache. 
Wird eigentlich nur noch von ihrer halben Meter längeren Schwester als "Uferangler's-Queen"  :l übertroffen, die ist noch potenter und kann noch mehr, und dabei nur wenig unhandlicher, vom Boot paßte die aber nicht mehr so.


----------



## Margaux (2. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> ich werde mal vorbei schauen, dort wird eine rutenserie von mir vorgestellt.:vik:



@Mad
Jetzt wollen wir natürlich alle wissen, welche Rutenserie von Dir dort vorgestellt wird... ;+ 

Nochmal konkret zum Vertikalfischen gefragt: In Schweden möchte ich über den Barschbergen sowie beim Eisangeln (!!) eine kurze Vertikalrute einsetzen (max. 1,90m). Ist dazu ein wie von Schroe angedachter kürzerer Blank  möglich bzw. in Planung?


----------



## rainer1962 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> @Mad
> Jetzt wollen wir natürlich alle wissen, welche Rutenserie von Dir dort vorgestellt wird... ;+


 

nehme mal schwer an das Light Tackle Norge Gerät der Firma Eisele #6

guckst du



> Nochmal konkret zum Vertikalfischen gefragt: In Schweden möchte ich über den Barschbergen sowie beim Eisangeln (!!) eine kurze Vertikalrute einsetzen (max. 1,90m). Ist dazu ein wie von Schroe angedachter kürzerer Blank möglich bzw. in Planung?


 
was heisst in Planung...
den gibts es schon
Wir hatten die doch dabei alks wir uns trafen, es müssen nur noch die Zutaten abgestimmt werden, was vorab mündlich besprochen wurde...
als wir die Blanks (aufgebaut batürlich) fürs vertikale testeten, fiel ir der Rollenhalter ein/auf und Shroe konterte gleich mit dem Kork Shroe hat bestimmt net geschlafen deswegen, das sieht man am Ergebniss:
Rute kürzen und die ingverteilung anders machen...
der blank selbst ist fertisch!


----------



## Margaux (2. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Rainer,
danke für die Antwort #6 

Bezüglich der Vertikalrute muß ich dann Robert mal kontaktieren :q


----------



## mad (2. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> nehme mal schwer an das Light Tackle Norge Gerät der Firma Eisele #6
> 
> guckst du



richtig:vik:
die jungs brauchen langsam auch mal eine richtig gute rute|muahah:


----------



## Margaux (3. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> also nächstes Jahr oder wie?????|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:




Hej Rainer #h

Nächste Woche schicke ich Dir die VHF -20g zurück. Nochmals vielen Dank für die Leihgabe. Heute bin ich endlich dazu gekommen, diese VHF ausgiebig mit verschiedenen Ködern bei uns im Rhein zu testen. 

An der Strömungskante von der Buhne aus, konnte ich zu meiner Erleichterung auf 7g-Wobbler einen schönen Rapfen fangen. Fotos habe ich nicht gemacht, aber größer als Burnies kleiner Zander auf dem großen Bild war er allemal |muahah:|muahah:. Ich schicke Dir also vom Niederrhein keine Schneiderrute zurück :vik:.

Auch die VHF -20g ist zu allererst eine GuFi-Rute, aber auch mit gut arbeitenden, nicht zu leichten Wobblern kann man sie gut fischen )|supergri). Der 7g- Wobbler, auf den der Rapfen zugeschlagen hat, ist dabei für mein Empfinden schon das Minimum. Klasse war wieder, wie man den Biß bis ins Handteil gespürt hat - das typische VHF-Feeling halt #6 

Wie schon ein paar Mal geschrieben wurde, ist die VHF -20g. die optimale untere Ergänzung zur VHF -45g.


----------



## rainer1962 (3. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

übrigens...
habe heute mit Robert Telefoniert, der ein paar namen von Shroe und mir gesammelt hatte wir drei finden dass der Vorschlag von Shroe am besten zu der Serie passt....
der Name der Twitche lautet vollständig...


*Twitching Hornet* (zweiteilig 210cm und 240cm)

der Vertikal Blank wird wie kann es anders sein...


*Vertikal Hornet* (einteilig je nach Wunsch in 180cm bis 190cm und zweiteilig in 190cm)

heissen damit das Kind endlich mal nen namen hat der auch zu den Ruten passt,
Shroe hat das treffend beschrieben, schnell, wendig und leicht wie ne Hornisse, dabei aber wehrhaft, direkt und giftig stechend, wenn man sie reizt....

wobei reizen für den Biss steht, was ja jedem klar sein dürfte...:m.
also bitte dementsprechend die Ruten in den Freds auch so nennen, damit die Rute unter dem Namen auch bekannt wird und jeder weiß von was bzw von welchen Ruten wir sprechen. Denkt einfach an den Werbeeffekt für MAD, im voraus danke Jungs...


----------



## rainer1962 (3. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

p.s. die vertikal Hornet wird es wie folgt geben:
einteilig in 180cm und 190cm
und 2 teilig in 190 cm 
der Aufbau wie gehabt nach persönl. Wünschen und Angaben.


----------



## Margaux (3. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> der Name der Twitche lautet vollständig...
> 
> *Twitching Hornet*
> 
> ...



@Rainer,

um den Werbeeffekt zu erhöhen, wäre es gut, wenn Ihr noch mal schreiben würdet, in welchen Längen es die jeweiligen "Hornissen" gibt. Die Vertikal in 1,80 und 1,90 und die Twitchen in 2,10 und 2,40m...?


----------



## duck_68 (3. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Den Aufbau meiner *Twitching Hornet in 210 *habe ich am Mittwoch mit Robert schon persönlich durchgesprochen. Sie wir ähnlich meiner blauen VHF mit Gold-Cermet Ringen aufgebaut, aber aus Gewichtsgünden wird diesmal kein Alu-Griff/-Abschlusskappe verbaut.

Martin


----------



## rainer1962 (3. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> kein Alu-Griff/-Abschlusskappe verbaut.
> 
> Martin


 

jep würde ich auch nicht raten auch wenns geil aussieht, ferner sollte man das griffstück doch recht kurz halten, damit es beim twitchen nicht stört...


----------



## duck_68 (3. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> jep würde ich auch nicht raten auch wenns geil aussieht, ferner sollte man das griffstück doch recht kurz halten, damit es beim twitchen nicht stört...



.... und genau so wird Robert sie auch bauen - mit schön kurzem Griff, damit der Oberam nicht anstreift


----------



## rainer1962 (3. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

übrigens Martin kann es sein dass du die letzte Zeit ganz schön zuschlägst???


----------



## Margaux (3. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> @Rainer,
> 
> um den Werbeeffekt zu erhöhen, wäre es gut, wenn Ihr noch mal schreiben würdet, in welchen Längen es die jeweiligen "Hornissen" gibt. Die Vertikal in 1,80 und 1,90 und die Twitchen in 2,10 und 2,40m...?



Rainer, hast die Längen noch nachgetragen, das dient der Klarheit...


----------



## duck_68 (3. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> übrigens Martin kann es sein dass du die letzte Zeit ganz schön zuschlägst???



Naja.... wenn man so schon im Leben nix geschenkt bekommt, muss man sich halt selbst beschenken:q:q


----------



## NorbertF (4. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Was verträgt denn die vertikal hornet (einteilig) so an Ködergewichten?
Ich suche eine vertikal Rute fürs Bellyboot, habe dabei nur ein kleines Problem.
Die Stellen an denen ich vertikal fische sind 20-30 Meter tief und somit ist ein 20g Kopf zu wenig um wirklich vertikal fischen zu können. 30g Köpfe und 10g Gummi ist wohl minimum.
Verträgt die das? Ich finde immer nur Ruten mit so 30g Wurfgewicht...was meint ihr?
Danke 

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## rainer1962 (4. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

verträgt sie Norbert, mal aber ein Tip am Rande...
versuche es mal Vertikal bei so Tiefen nicht mit herkömmlichen Rundköpfen oder gar Eries sondern nimm mal die Fischkopfjigs, haben den Vorteil dass sie aufgrund der Bauweise sehr schmal sind und somit noch weniger Wasserwiederstand haben und dementsprechend schneller sinken, was für den Angler wiederum bedeudet, dass man weniger Gewicht braucht, letztendlich ists ja so, dass bei starker Drift das Boot gegengesteuert werden muss, um eben solch große Gewichte zu vermeiden, ich fische teilweise auch im 25 m Bereich und habe auch keine probleme, denn eine Beschleunigung des Gummis ist lediglich (wenn überhaupt) ein kurzer "Ruck" aus dem Handegelenk, denn solche Tiefen befischt man ja nur im Winter, von daher ist weniger bewegung oft mehr, der Gufi muss lediglich ein klein wenig auspendeln.
Im übrigen bedeudet Vertikal nicht immer direkt unterm Boot (zum. in meinen Augen) manchmal ists von Vorteil wenn man den Gufi etwas diagonal fischt


----------



## NorbertF (4. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Im Winter und im Hochsommer. "Mein" See hat nämlich auch im Hochsommer genug Sauerstoff da unten und die Fische ziehen sich da ins Kühle zurück.
Das mit den Fischköppen werd ich testen, danke.
20g werden aber wirklich kaum reichen in 30 Meter Tiefe. Selbst mit nur 6kg Schnur reicht schon der Auftrieb der Schnur dass man keine Köderkontrolle mehr hat und der Gufi schon eher Minuten braucht um unten anzukommen.


----------



## rainer1962 (4. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

probiers aus, 30m ist halt schon ne gewaltige Marke muss ich sagen, 
zur Schnur...
habe da letztens was geslesen von wegen sinkender geflochtene weiß aber net mehr wo und welche das war...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ich suche eine vertikal Rute fürs Bellyboot, habe dabei nur ein kleines Problem.
> Die Stellen an denen ich vertikal fische sind 20-30 Meter tief und somit ist ein 20g Kopf zu wenig um wirklich vertikal fischen zu können. 30g Köpfe und 10g Gummi ist wohl minimum.
> Verträgt die das? Ich finde immer nur Ruten mit so 30g Wurfgewicht...was meint ihr?


Irgendwie kann ich mich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, daß Du Dir die falsche zu lange 30er VHF zugelegt hast? |kopfkrat 
Die 2,30er ist ein feiner Powerstecken, mit dem sich viel mehr als gedacht machen läßt, brauchst ja nur hier im Thread die Experimente mit Robert seiner Leib+Magenrute rekapitulieren. Da gehen auch Dorschbömbchen mit usw., hab gerade so einen neue Tieftauch-Sandra für den Talsperrenboden.
Ich konnte die 2,30er von Margaux mal ein bischen und im direkten Vergleich zu meinen längeren 30er ausprobieren, das ist ein toffes Stück Nahkampfcarbon. #6

An Schnur kannst Du mal die Hemingway Monotec Futura anschauen oder probieren sofern nicht schon mal passiert, die ist glatt und zu und nimmt demzufolge keine Luftbläschen mit, könnte helfen.


----------



## NorbertF (4. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Irgendwie kann ich mich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, daß Du Dir die falsche zu lange 30er VHF zugelegt hast? |kopfkrat
> Die 2,30er ist ein feiner Powerstecken, mit dem sich viel mehr als gedacht machen läßt, brauchst ja nur hier im Thread die Experimente mit Robert seiner Leib+Magenrute rekapitulieren.



Da hast du durchaus Recht. Damals hatte ich noch kein Bellyboot.
Die 2,30er VHF 30 spukt mir aber tatsächlich im Kopf rum. Wenns die in noch 20cm kürzer gäb wäre ich dabei.


----------



## jd. (4. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Harrison Fans,

bitte nochmal für mich, welche Längen und Wurfgewichte gibt es von der VHF. Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Barschrute.

Eine Aufstellung von den aktuell lieferbaren VHF´s währe nett.

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



jd. schrieb:


> bitte nochmal für mich, welche Längen und Wurfgewichte gibt es von der VHF. Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Barschrute.
> 
> Eine Aufstellung von den aktuell lieferbaren VHF´s währe nett.


http://www.mads-rutenbau.de/blanks.html

Eine weiche typische Barschrute wird aber schwierig. 
Die neuen "Hornets" hören sich passender an, kenn ich aber nicht. genauso wenig wie die leichteren bis 20g VHF Blanks. Wenn die aber vom Köderspektrum nach unten nicht wirklich leichter als die *5*-30g ausfallen, bringt das für die "Kleinfischangelei" auch nicht mehr.

Ein richtig leichtes Rütchen ist dann eher die Tusk Spin 2,40m 5-25 g oder die Harrison Interceptor 5-20g.


----------



## Trolldoc (4. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo,

konnte heute meine Harrison "entjungfern", es wurde leider nicht der erhoffe Zander, aber ein schöner 38er Barsch

http://img145.*ih.us/img145/1277/cimg3515fn9.jpg


----------



## Margaux (5. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Eine weiche typische Barschrute wird aber schwierig.
> Die neuen "Hornets" hören sich passender an, kenn ich aber nicht. genauso wenig wie die leichteren bis 20g VHF Blanks. Wenn die aber vom Köderspektrum nach unten nicht wirklich leichter als die *5*-30g ausfallen, bringt das für die "Kleinfischangelei" auch nicht mehr.


 
Also mit VHF und Barsch wird schwierig. Ich habe jetzt mehrere Wochen die zur Zeit leichteste VHF -20g. in 2,10m geangelt, am Samstag endlich mal ausgiebiger. Im Vergleich zur VHF 5-30g in 2,30 fällt sie soviel leichter gar nicht aus, im unteren Bereich - wie AngelDet schon richtig vermutet - kaum bis gar nicht.

Ich habe mir zum Barschangeln die Twitching Hornet bei Mad bestellt. Darauf bin ich gespannt. Die 2,40m soll etwas universeller ausfallen, da ich aber auch das Vertikalangeln versuchen möchte, habe ich die 2,10m-Version bestellt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zur VHF 5-30g in 2,30 fällt sie soviel leichter gar nicht aus, im unteren Bereich - wie AngelDet schon richtig vermutet - kaum bis gar nicht.


Hast Du ja oben irgendwo mit unteren 7g geschrieben 
Damit ist die 3,20er irgendwie ja immer noch Weichspitzen-Queen! :q  Wird nur nicht nur Norbert zu lang zum "Barscheln" etc. sein.


----------



## NorbertF (5. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich glaube ich warte dann lieber noch auf Erfahrungen.


----------



## Margaux (5. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hast Du ja oben irgendwo mit unteren 7g geschrieben


 
Was die "windanfälligen" Wobbler angeht... Mit Blinker könnten die 5g punktgenau stimmen 



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich warte dann lieber noch auf Erfahrungen.


 
@Norbert
Das ist aber alles sehr subjektiv und schwer für jemanden anderen zu beurteilen. Siehe bspw. die BP, woran sich die Geister scheiden oder die "Diskussionen" die ich mit Schroe #h habe, ob nun eine VHF "wobbler-geeignet" ist oder nicht... ich ziehe das ja konsequent durch und angel auch 20g-Wobbler an der VHF -75g. :q (im Rhein..., vom Boot auch schon mal 35g.-Wobbler mit der VHF -30g. 2,30m |supergri|supergri).

Nachtrag: nur damit ich nicht mißverstanden werde, eine VHF ist und bleibt selbstverständlich in erster Linie eine GuFi-Rute #6


----------



## NorbertF (5. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich bin ja auch ein reiner Gummiangler.
2 Dinge sind halt nicht gut abgedeckt in meiner Ausrüstung:
eine reinrassige Barschrute für kleine Köder (Forellen dürfen auch drauf) und eine vertikal Rute fürs Bellyboot.
So wie es aussieht werde ich wohl auf Stangenware zurückgreifen müssen fürs erste, zumindest was die Barschrute betrifft. Das soll was werden mit Wurfgewicht zwischen 1-10g (in der Richtung).


----------



## rainer1962 (5. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

1-10gr ist UL Barsch/Forellirütchen...
deine BP geht doch ab 5 gr los, liegt doch genau in der Mitte|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:
ohne Flachs, da ist auch der Tusk nix, der ist im unteren leichten Sektor anzusiedeln, so 5-20gr, je nach Köder, die vertikal Rute teste doch einfach mal die Hornet aus, wirst sehen das funzt#6


----------



## NorbertF (5. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> 1-10gr ist UL Barsch/Forellirütchen...
> deine BP geht doch ab 5 gr los, liegt doch genau in der Mitte|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:
> ohne Flachs, da ist auch der Tusk nix, der ist im unteren leichten Sektor anzusiedeln, so 5-20gr, je nach Köder, die vertikal Rute teste doch einfach mal die Hornet aus, wirst sehen das funzt#6



Du wirst lachen, mit der BP kann man viel besser auf Barsch fischen als mit der Harrison. Meine PersonalBest Barsche (2 über 40er, 46 der schönste) und einige gute 30+ er habe ich alle dieses Jahr mit der Blechi gefangen. Die 40er machen sogar Spass. Aber natürlich hält sich der schon in argen Grenzen drum lieber was passendes, da Barsche jagen schon viel Spass macht.
Hab jetzt eine 2-12g Skeletor unterwegs, danke an Volker. Die probier ich jetzt in der Übergangszeit einfach.


----------



## rainer1962 (5. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

wollte dir die Skelletor gerade vorschlagen, ist eigentlich ein feines Stöckchen....und mit Sicherheit für Barsch und Co mehr als nur geeignet!!!
und ich gebe dir recht Harrisons (Vhf und VT) sind nix für Barsche und Forellen (auch wenn ich den ein oder anderen schönen damit schon gelandet habe), aber eine BP in meinen Augen aber auch net wirklich auch wenn man damit natürlich schöne Barsche auch an Land befördern kann, denn von Drill können wir in beiden Fällen ja net reden......


----------



## NorbertF (5. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Genau so ists. Ich hab ja auch gar nicht versucht Barsche zu fangen. Ein Turbotail Größe F ist ja nun wirklich kein Barschköder...aber im Maul eines 46ers ist der plötzlich doch klein, der Köder  Oder ein Fin-S Fish in 5,75"
Jedenfalls haben mir die vielen Beifänge dieses Jahr Lust auf mehr Barsche gemacht. 
Und Drillgefühl ist halt auch wichtig. Was mich aber gewundert hatte: die Mäuler der gefangenen Barsche waren nicht eingerissen. Ich hab nicht forciert, weil ich da nie tu wenn sie in großer Tiefe beissen, aber das hat mich trotzdem erstaunt bei der Prügelrute. Die ist schon sensibel in der Spitze. Jedenfalls freu ich mich auf die Skeletor und warte sehnsüchtig auf Erfahrungen zur vertikal Hornet


----------



## schroe (5. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Norbert,
kannst dich auf beides schon richtig freuen. Die 210er Skeletor ist so etwas wie die BP Ultralight. Ultimativer Fun für Barsche. Große kannst du damit wunderschön ausdrillen. Unterschätzen darf man die zunächst wabbelig anmutende Rute nicht. Denn wenn du vom Drillen die Nase voll hast, ziehst du einfach die Bremse fest und kurbelst den 40iger stumpf an die Oberfläche. Dabei knutscht der Spitzenring zwar deine Bellyboatflossen, brechen wird sie dann noch lange nicht. Das Ködergefühl beim Jiggen bleibt etwas auf der Strecke.

Auf die Erfahrungen mit der Hornet kannst du dich sowieso schon freuen, die macht einfach einen Riesenspaß.#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Das ist aber alles sehr subjektiv und schwer für jemanden anderen zu beurteilen. Siehe bspw. die BP, woran sich die Geister scheiden oder die "Diskussionen" die ich mit Schroe #h habe, ob nun eine VHF "wobbler-geeignet" ist oder nicht...


Da muß ich mal einhaken, auch wegen den tw. gemachten "Verissen" über (9ft) VHF/Harrison aus Sicht von BP Fans.

Es kommt drauf an, welche VHF. Das fällt mir als vornehmlich 3m+ Angler wahrscheinlich mehr auf. Die 9ft und 10ft unterscheiden sich erheblich.

Habe gerade nochmal die CMW-Liste durchgesehen, und mit meinen Notizen rekapituliert. Die 10ft Ruten sind 1/9 = 11% länger als die 9ft Ruten.
Das Gewicht von H- und XH-Harrison-Blanks ist dagegen ca. 120g der 9ft zu 150g der 10ft. Das sind 25% mehr Material. Nach meinen Vergleichen von Blanks geht das Mehrmaterial vornehmlich auf das HT, das zudem noch über 1  bis 2mm dicker im Durchmesser an der Steckung und im wichtigen oberen HT-Bereich ist. Die Spitzenteile sind dagegen kaum schwerer, dafür 15cm mehr Materialverteilung und Streckung sowie laut Angaben sogar eine dünneres Spitzenende bei einigen 10ft. 
Ergo: Ergibt 2 sehr verschiedene Rutenarten, 2 verschiedene Charakteristiken. Die 10ft sehe ich mit weicheren Spitzen und stärkeren HTs, die 9ft anders herum. Damit sind die 9ft mehr die typsichen GuFi-Ruten, die 10ft universaler. Mit einer 10fter der Klassen 30g, 45g und 75g kann man außerdem nach meiner Erfahrung sehr gut Wobbeln, Blinkern etc., die können alles richtig gut. 

Der Vergleich der 9ft VHF-30g zur 10ft6 VHF-30g hat es mir auch heute wieder bestätigt, es wirft und fischt sich ganz anders, die 9ft mit kleinsten Wobblern ist lange nicht das, was die lange daraus macht. Derjenige, der die langen >9ft kategorisch ablehnt, hat natürlich nichts von den unterschiedlichen Typen. :m 



> Nachtrag: nur damit ich nicht mißverstanden werde, eine VHF ist und bleibt selbstverständlich in erster Linie eine GuFi-Rute #6


Würd ich somit einschränken wollen: Die 10ft6 VHF -30 ("MeFo-Rute") und die 10ft VHF -75 ("Hechtrute") sind meiner Wertung nach keine reinen GuFi-Ruten, sondern mit sehr guten weiteren Fähigkeiten versehen. Über die 10ft VHF -45 mit ihrer strafferen Spitze und dem sehr dünnen HT kann man schon streiten, die hat weniger Universalpotential.

Nebenbei bemerkt zeigen sie auch sehr schön, was eine 10ft Rute können kann, und wie leicht und handlich sie trotzdem bleibt. Das Nichtschwippen und die Exaktheit der langen VHF-Spitze ist einfach überirdisch und quasi Trägheits und Gravitationsbefreit. Wie immer Harrison das auch hinbekommen hat, egal was drin ist: Es ist :l himmlisch! #6 #6 #6


----------



## rainer1962 (5. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Norbert...
ich glaube der Thomas hatte doch seinen Waller und den schönen Zander mit der kleinen Skelli zur Strecke gebracht, ne Skelli wars (Thomas hat mich eh gewundert dass du da zugeschlagen hast du alter Geizschwabe:q#6), nur welche weiß ich nimmer so genau, meine aber es war die kleine...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> nur welche weiß ich nimmer so genau, meine aber es war die kleine...


Ja, die kleine 2,10m 2-12g. Hatte ja auch mal diese Type eine Zeit bei der Hand, finde nur das ist prinzipiell eher eine Felchenrute (Die 2,10m Swiss Salmon meiner Frau ist sogar ziemlich gleich) und die stärkere 2,40m 4-24g weitaus besser und viel mehr eine brauchbare Spinn+Jigrute, gut passend und sich einreihend unterhalb den 30er VHF.

Aber Thomas wollte das wohl mal auf die Spitze treiben  Wobei wenn die Rute komplett weggebogen ist unter Umständen die Rolle bzw. eben seine ausgetüftelte am Baum probegezerrte Montage so einiges retten kann #r, wie man sah. :q
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1819586&postcount=50


----------



## NorbertF (5. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ja ist genau diese jene, nur ists gar keine Skeletor, sondern die Series One Spin. Also der gleiche Blank, aber hat anderer Griff  Hab mich da vertan. Macht aber keinen Unterschied.
Das passt dann schon als UL Rütchen, soll ja noch eine vertikal Hornet dazukommen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> wollte mal kurz fragen wer am 10.11.-11.11. in magdeburg auf der messe ist?|wavey:
> ich werde mal vorbei schauen, dort wird eine rutenserie von mir vorgestellt.:vik:


Ich werde auch dahin kommen.
Für alle die es nicht wissen, mußte mich auch erst mal schläuen: 
http://www.magdeburger-meeresangeltage.de/
Anreise+Karte: http://www.magdeburger-meeresangeltage.de/index.php?id=284

Alle "Anlieger" aus Niedersachsen, Thüringen und Sachsen-Anhalt haben es ja schon mal nicht so weit. Die Eintrittspreise sind mit 6 EUR (oder gar weniger) auch nicht hoch.

Hauptattraktion ist natürlich der neue Mann auf dem Eisele-Stand :m


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin Fachmänner,

zu meiner bestellten 30iger VHF brauche ich noch ne passende Rolle. Die Rolle soll mit Geflecht um die 13lb bespult werden.

Es soll ne TP werden, aber ich kann mich nicht so recht zwischen der jap. TP 3000 und der jap. TP Mg C3000 entscheiden.

Hat jemand hier diese beiden Rollen schon mal verglichen? Von der Schnurkapazität sind beide gleich angegeben (150m/12lb), aber ich frage mich, ob die vom Rollenkörper her auch gleich gross sind, ich bin immer davon ausgegangen, daß die C3000er im Prinzip ne 2500er mit größerer Schnurfassung darstellen, die normale 3000er hingegen  ne 4000er mit kleinerer Schnurfassung. Oder liege ich daneben? Sollte die TP Mg nämlich vom Rollenkörper kleiner sein, würde ich die TP bevorzugen. Ich möchte gerne bei PLAT bestellen, dort gibt es allerdings keine Mg als 3000er oder 4000S. Ne normale 4000er müßte ich unterfüttern, das wollte ich eigentl. vermeiden.

Nunmal die Daten zum Vergleich:

TP 3000
------------
Schnureinzug: 70cm
Übersetzung: 4.6
Gewicht: 325g
Zugkraft/max: 6/9 kg
Schnurfassung: 150m/12lb (0.285mm Mono)
Lager: 6/1

TP Mg C3000:
-------------------
Schnureinzug: 85cm
Übersetzung: 5.2
Gewicht: 285g
Zugkraft/max: 4/10 kg
Schnurfassung: 150m/12lb (0.285mm Mono)
Lager: 8/1

Was mir erstmal auffällt ist der gewltige Schnureinzug und die hohe Übersetzung der TP Mg. Ich frage mich, ob daß zum reinen Gufieren noch praktikabel ist, oder ob das den evtl. kleineren Spulendurchmesser im Gegensatz zu einer  normalen 3000er Größe ausgleichen soll(?). Das um 40g leichtere Gewicht der Mg würde mich schon dazu reizen ein paar EUR mehr auszugeben, allerdings nur wenn Rollenkörper, Kurbel etc. der Mg C3000 ungefähr den Größenverhältnissen der normalen TP3000 entsprechen...

Vielen Dank für alle Antworten!


----------



## Chrizzi (7. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Es soll ne TP werden, aber ich kann mich nicht so recht zwischen der jap. TP 3000 und der jap. TP Mg C3000 entscheiden.

TP 3000 
4000er Rollenkörper mit einer (vermute ich) 4000er Spule die auf 3000er Größe abgeflacht wurde (kein S=Shallow)

TP C3000
2500er Rollenkörper mit einer 2500er Spule die tiefer ist, und somit 3000er Schnurfassung hat.

Daher auch die Andere Übersetzung (2500= 1:5,2 / 4000= 1:4,6).

Das sollten die groben Unterschiede sein. Somit erklärt sich auch der Unterschied von 40g.


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Chrizzi,

ah, danke #6 dann lag ich mit meiner Vermutung ja richtig.

Ich hätte mir nur auch vorstellen können, daß die 40g Gewichtsunterschied aus dem Material herrühren (Hybrid vs Magnesium).

Gibt es denn nun auch eine TP Mg 3000 ohne "C" bzw. ne 4000S? Weiß jemand wo?


----------



## Chrizzi (7. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Guck dir mal die neue Soare an. Die gibt es in der "S"-Version.

Die Rolle ist ein Gemisch:
Rolle an sich = TP Mg
Spule = 07' Stella

plat hat die aber anscheinend nichtmehr im Programm. 

Ob es die TP Mg 3000 gibt kann ich dir nicht sagen. Aber es gibt eine TP 3000 sowie TP C3000. Ob dir das Mg-Gehäuse so wichtig ist, weiß ich nicht - Alu ist doch auch nett 

Ansonsten gibt es noch die Ultegra Advance in 4000S - was das genau für eine Rolle ist, weiß ich nicht. Aber optisch finde ich die ganz schick.





Quelle: plat.co.jp


----------



## McRip (7. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

auf die letztgenannte warte ich auch


----------



## Freelander (8. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo,
Habt Ihr mal einen Link wo man die TP findet?|kopfkrat
Danke und Gruß
Freelander


----------



## Hooked (8. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Wenn Du die TwinPower meinst, auf der selben Seite...

plat.co.jp


----------



## Hooked (8. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Der Link funzt nich!
Einfach in den Browser kopieren. Dann müsste es klappen...


----------



## Chrizzi (8. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

www.plat.co.jp unter saltwater > reels

Da findest du die am schnellsten.

Edit: genauer unter "salt game" > "reels" > "Shimano spinning" > "TP"


----------



## Pikepauly (9. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Harrison Fans!
Möchte mal wenns erlaubt ist, die Diskussion von den Shim. Rollen wieder weglenken.

Fischt einer von euch ne VT 9 ft bis 45 Gramm??

Hätte da mal ein paar Fragen zum optimalen Köderspektrum (Gewicht)

Gruss

Pauly

Gr


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Fischt einer von euch ne VT 9 ft bis 45 Gramm??
> Hätte da mal ein paar Fragen zum optimalen Köderspektrum (Gewicht)


Das ist eine gute Frage! :m
Werde das bald aber nur für die 10ft in 45 und 120g beantworten können, die kürzeren 9ft werden mir wohl sehr selten in die Griffel kommen. Ich denke, die 10ft 45 müßte sogar eine sehr schöne schwere Forellenrute sein. Meine 75er Primeur ist wirklich ein bischen zu dicke dafür. Bin überhaupt mal gespannt, ob mad vlt. den Blank genauer spezifizieren kann.


----------



## Freelander (9. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Dankeschön nochmal für den Link.#h


----------



## rainer1962 (9. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

freelander,
wenn du die kaufen willst...
dann net umnbedingt bei Plat...
gibt günstigere Shops


----------



## Hooked (9. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Bitte, kein Problem!

...und hör auf Rainer oder guck Dich selber mal ein bischen um.
Da gibts noch einige Shops. Kannst auch mal bei diesem Auktions-Haus gucken.
Einfach auf weltweit einstellen und suchen. Da findet sich bestimmt was.

Ansonsten kann ich Dir auch noch ein paar Links zukommen lassen. 

Aber am besten frägst Du mal den Rainer, der kennst sich mit sowas aus.

Bis denne...


----------



## Freelander (9. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi,

Danke,nene ich wollte nur mal schauen.:g

Aber jetzt habe ich mal eine andere Frage.Ich will mir demnächst was hübsches bauen lassen und zwar geht es um die VHF 30-75 gr. in 3,05m oder die VHF 15-45gr.3,05m.

Ich bin noch ein wenig unentschlossen.Ich fische überwiegend Guffis mit 17-21gr. Köpfen in der Elbe und demnächst will ich auch den Nord-Ostseekanal mit in mein Revier aufnehmen,
also beides Fließgewässer in dem der Strömungsdruck auch mal ansteigen kann.
Ab und An verwende ich dann auch schon mal 28gr.Köpfe.
Jetzt weiß ich nicht ob die 15-45er das noch vernünftig hinbekommt mit den 28er Köpfen oder ob die dann zu wabbelig in der Spitze ist.

Grundsätzlich wüßte ich auch gern, wie sich o.a. mit den selben Blanks in 3,20m verhält.


Was meint Ihr welchen Blank würdet Ihr mir empfehlen,vielleicht ist hier ja auch jemand der solche Blanks in der Elbe fischt.:m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Also mit der VHF 30-75 gr. in 3,05m machst Du nichts verkehrt. Der allerbesten eine, wenn nicht ....
Werden mit maesox und Martin_Obelt bestimmt nicht widersprechen. 
Bin auf ihre Erfahrungen und Wertungen aber auch gespannt. 
Wer hat eigentlich noch eine in Gebrauch (also die 10ft)? #h

Die 3m VHFs sind eine Sahneklasse für sich, es kippt nicht viele derart straffe leichte Florette in der Klasse. Und nach unten hin hat die kein Problem, bewältigt ziemlich genau das was die sensible BP-Spitze auch hinbekommt, 9g Twister, Wobbler, Blinker und größere Spinner. Man könnte auch 9-80g draufschreiben. 
Ich schrieb oben schon mal: für eine VHF eine recht weiche Spitze (aber nur relativ), dafür ein bäriges HT. Nicht der extreme GuFi-Spezialist wie die 9ft 75er, die Power im mittleren Rückgrat beim liften ist auch etwas geringer - schrieb erich17 oben schon mal im Vergleich 9ft 10ft, aber eben nur da. 
Insofern könnte sie deinem Wunsch zwischen 45 bis 75 sehr gut entsprechen, das Spektrum ist jedenfalls sehr gut. Wurftechnisch kenne ich nichts vergleichbares mit normalen mittleren Ködern.


----------



## Freelander (9. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Danke schon mal für die schnelle Antwort.#6

Werde mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## ivo (9. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ AngelDet

Ich hab eine VHF 75gr, 10ft und warte seit 8 Monaten auf meine 45gr VHF.:c
Ich hoffe MAD hat sie bald fertig.

Gruß ivo


----------



## duck_68 (9. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Also, da ich ja erst seit gut einer Woche stolzer Besitzer der 10ft 30/75 VHF bin kann ich noch nicht soviel zu den Eigenschften der Rute sagen - konnte leider noch keinen Fisch zum Drilltest überreden. 

Aber die Rute ist so, wie sie Det beschrieben hat - sehr schön straff und "steht wie eine Eins" - kein Vergleich mit einer Diaflash 300XH!!! 
Das Werfen mit 10g Ködern ist anfänglich ungewohnt, wenn man die Straffheit der Rute nicht gewohnt ist, gibt sich aber schnell. Größere Köder sind genial zu feuern... Ich will am WE etwas weiter testen, vielleicht erbarmt sich jha ein Fisch bei dem Sauwetter...

Schaun mer mal...

Gruß
Martin


----------



## mirolino (10. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

was isn das für ein neuer Blank?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260177260665&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



ivo schrieb:


> Ich hab eine VHF 75gr, 10ft


Hab ich mal vermerkt, danke! 

Und so zum Troste: mad ist halt kein "Blitzkurier", das geht einfach gar nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

*So Leute, hat hat es so richtig geschnackelt!*

Habe heute in Magdeburg an der Elbe einen derben 2m Wels in gut 5min mit der dicken VHF150 erfolgreich gedrillt! :m :vik:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> *So Leute, hat hat es so richtig geschnackelt!*
> 
> Habe heute in Magdeburg an der Elbe einen derben 2m Wels in gut 5min mit der dicken VHF150 erfolgreich gedrillt! :m :vik:



Glückwunsch!!!

Details / Bilder???

Her damit! #h


----------



## duck_68 (11. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!!!
> 
> Details / Bilder???
> 
> Her damit! #h




Drillmaschine es sind Magdeburger Meeresanglertage#6


----------



## fireline (11. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@det

ein dickes petri aus regensburg

mfg


----------



## rainer1962 (11. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

na was nu????? drillmaschine oder lebenden Waller


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Jo, gibt ja aufmerksame Burschen hier! :m

Details: VHF -150g 10ft mit 6+1 FujiSIC, Rolle BlueArc 7500 (alias Ryobi Applause 6000), Schnur 50er Mono.

Bilder's:  http://freenet-homepage.de/karsten_berlin/DS_4.jpg
Der blaue "Fisch" da unten, wird über eine Umlenkrolle weit vorn bedient. :m

Geile Sache, so ein Hardcore Drillsimulator mit dynamisch adaptiv gesteuerten Drillfluchten auf einer "Seilwinde"! #6

Erst mal damit ist viel besser und einfacher und analytischer, als sich am richtigen Fisch versuchen und in der schweren Klassen leicht zu scheitern. 
Einhellige Beobachtermeinung: Auf meine 3m Rute müssen mehr Ringe, sonst klappt das mit den viel stärkeren Fischen nicht so gut bzw. endet unrühmlich! :g

Die Rolle hat sich allerdings gelangweilt ...

Und von den VIEL stärkeren Salzwassergamefishes mal ganz zu schweigen ... |rolleyes

War echte Klasse da, lohnenswert, und mad war auch da, endlich mal in live getroffen, Blankbestand auch vergrößert. #6

(P.S.: Sorry, aber der "2m Wels" paßte einfach zu gut  )


----------



## fireline (11. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*






 ...und ich habs glaubt


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



fireline schrieb:


> ...und ich habs glaubt


danke! #6 immerhin ...


----------



## Bernhard* (11. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> ...
> Details: VHF -150g 10ft mit 6+1 FujiSIC, Rolle BlueArc 7500 (alias Ryobi Applause 6000), Schnur 50er Mono.
> 
> Bilder's:  http://freenet-homepage.de/karsten_berlin/DS_4.jpg
> ...



Langweilig! #u 
Da schau ich lieber meiner Mama beim stricken zu oder machs so wie ein Vereinskollege, der aus Versehen nen LKW gehakt hat.


----------



## sa-s (11. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Langweilig! #u
> Da schau ich lieber meiner Mama beim stricken zu oder machs so wie ein Vereinskollege, der aus Versehen nen LKW gehakt hat.



haha,

wie lange hat er gebraucht, bis der lkw ausgedrillt war?

grüsse


sepp


----------



## taxel (12. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sa-s schrieb:


> haha,
> 
> wie lange hat er gebraucht, bis der lkw ausgedrillt war?
> 
> ...



Hi,

bootsangeln ist auch geil. Die ziehen mit einer Mordspower ab  ... |muahah:... besonders die Moterboote |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Bernhard* (12. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sa-s schrieb:


> haha,
> 
> wie lange hat er gebraucht, bis der lkw ausgedrillt war?
> 
> ...


 
Drilldauer war nur ca. 3 Sec., dann war die Rolle leer


----------



## sa-s (12. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Drilldauer war nur ca. 3 Sec., dann war die Rolle leer




TJA,

mit der richtigen rolle wär das nicht passiert!

grüsse

sepp


----------



## Chrizzi (12. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Stimmt... mit einer Rolle der 20.000 Größe hätte er es vielleicht ne halbe Minute geschafft 

Aber wie um Himmels Willen, fängt man einen LKW ? Das stell ich mir schon mutwillig sehr schwer vor.


----------



## sa-s (12. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Stimmt... mit einer Rolle der 20.000 Größe hätte er es vielleicht ne halbe Minute geschafft
> 
> Aber wie um Himmels Willen, fängt man einen LKW ? Das stell ich mir schon mutwillig sehr schwer vor.




naja, andernorts schwimmt schon mal ein bergepanzer oder ein container rum.

#d


----------



## Bernhard* (12. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Stimmt... mit einer Rolle der 20.000 Größe hätte er es vielleicht ne halbe Minute geschafft
> 
> Aber wie um Himmels Willen, fängt man einen LKW ? Das stell ich mir schon mutwillig sehr schwer vor.


 
In Verbindung mit starker Sonneneinstrahlung, schlechtem Wurfstil und daneben liegender Brücke kann das schon mal klappen....scheinbar...


----------



## angelspezi82 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hi boardis,

angefixt von der performance der 75er vhf, möchte ich mir demnächst eine 2. gönnen ... bin mir aber nich so sicher welche es denn werden nun werden soll? die 30er vhf oder die 45er vhf (würde die 9 fuss variante bevorzugen)

einsatzgebiet: -rhein(buhnenfelder), altrhein, see

-gummifische (viel action bis no action) in der grösse zwischen  5cm bis max 11-12cm, mit 10-14gr jigkopf (vielleicht auch mal 18gr) ...

ich denke für dieses einsatzzweck wäre die 30er ideal, was sagt ihr?

fischt hier jmd beide? also die 30er und 45er? direkter vergleich?


----------



## NorbertF (13. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich fische nur die 30er in 9" aber mit deinen Ködern ist die noch lange nicht überfordert. Ich hab letztens 12er Noaction mit 30g Kopf damit gefischt und das ging immer noch (kaum Strömung). Ich würde dir bei dem Einsatzgebiet zur 30er raten, mehr ist nicht notwendig.


----------



## angelspezi82 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ich fische nur die 30er in 9" aber mit deinen Ködern ist die noch lange nicht überfordert. Ich hab letztens 12er Noaction mit 30g Kopf damit gefischt und das ging immer noch (kaum Strömung). Ich würde dir bei dem Einsatzgebiet zur 30er raten, mehr ist nicht notwendig.



danke dir!

ich denke die 30er wirds auch werden ... muss aber trotzdem noch n bissi drüber meditieren ....


----------



## rainer1962 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

er schreibt aber viel Action und bis 18gr????
was denn nun???
no Actions und 14gr kein Problem im Rhein aber 14 gr und 12er Shads...
ich weiß nicht,..... habe da gerne etwas reserve....., 
habe mir damals extra die 45er geholt für diesen Zweck und muss sagen 
,mit der machen dann auch Gummis an 10er Köpfen Laune, kann aber auch mal nen No Aktion mit 30gr perfekt fischen, oder nen 12er Shad mit 18gr wenn not am Mann ist ohne dass sie gleich in die Knie geht...
Norbert nicht jeder faulenzt 
sondern viele jiggen nach der "alten" Methode bzw. kombinieren beide, was wiederum andere Anforderungen an die Ruten stellt, das gebe ich einfach mal so zu bedenken...


----------



## rainer1962 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> danke dir!
> 
> ich denke die 30er wirds auch werden ... muss aber trotzdem noch n bissi drüber meditieren ....


 
meditiere da mal noch gewaltig drüber
hängt sehr viel vom Stil ab|kopfkrat


----------



## NorbertF (13. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Norbert nicht jeder faulenzt



Ich weiss...ich zum Beispiel ganz selten 
Hatte geglaubt aus seinem Post zu lesen dass er in stillem Wasser oder wenig Strömung hauptsächlich angeln wird (See, Altrhein, Buhne).
Ich finde Gufis bis 12cm auch mit Action sind am 14g Kopf überhaupt kein Thema für die 30er.
Ich denke es hängt davon ab was er an schwererem Gerät fischt. Ich wechsel halt auf die Blechi wenns mal mehr wird. Aber die von ihm angegebenen Gewichte da nehm ich locker noch die 30er VHF! Und er will ja schon ab 5cm Gufis fischen, macht das denn Sinn an ner 45er VHF?


----------



## angelspezi82 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ich weiss...ich zum Beispiel ganz selten
> Hatte geglaubt aus seinem Post zu lesen dass er in stillem Wasser oder wenig Strömung hauptsächlich angeln wird (See, Altrhein, Buhne).
> Ich finde Gufis bis 12cm auch mit Action sind am 14g Kopf überhaupt kein Thema für die 30er.
> Ich denke es hängt davon ab was er an schwererem Gerät fischt. Ich wechsel halt auf die Blechi wenns mal mehr wird. Aber die von ihm angegebenen Gewichte da nehm ich locker noch die 30er VHF! Und er will ja schon ab 5cm Gufis fischen, macht das denn Sinn an ner 45er VHF?



ich faulenze auch eher auf der couch |supergri

und ja, die rute soll für die etwas stilleren regionen und kleinere köder sein ... uferbereich etc....

so ein "sommer-fun-rütchen" eben ...


----------



## NorbertF (13. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> ich faulenze auch eher auf der couch |supergri
> 
> und ja, die rute soll für die etwas stilleren regionen und kleinere köder sein ... uferbereich etc....
> 
> so ein "sommer-fun-rütchen" eben ...



Das ist doch dann klar oder Rainer?


----------



## rainer1962 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> ich faulenze auch eher auf der couch |supergri
> 
> und ja, die rute soll für die etwas stilleren regionen und kleinere köder sein ... uferbereich etc....
> 
> so ein "sommer-fun-rütchen" eben ...


 
na denn
fun und sommer Uferbereich und mal nen Wobbler???
dann reicht die 30iger,
man sieht wie wichtig es ist sich klar auszudrücken, insbes. bei Ruten#h

@Norbert...
dachte du bist derjenige der zu 80% Faulenzt?????
bzw. halt über die Rolle bechleunigt???


----------



## rainer1962 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Das ist doch dann klar oder Rainer?


 

jep
aber leiber mal zuviel nachgefragt als schnell falsch gekauft|supergri


----------



## NorbertF (13. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> jep
> aber leiber mal zuviel nachgefragt als schnell falsch gekauft|supergri



Auf jeden Fall!

wegen faulenzen: das wechselt nach Jahreszeit und Bedingungen am Wasser.
Wenn ich überschwer fischen muß zb krieg ich beim Faulenzen den Köder gar nicht hoch und im Sommer beissen sie oft auch nicht auf so nen "lahmen" gefaulenzten Köder. 
Ich probier was am besten geht grad. Hängt auch noch vom Köder ab. Turbotails und Attraktoren faulenze ich überhaupt nie, ich glaub die mögen das nicht (petzen beim Chef). Ich hab mal ne Weile nur gefaulenzt, war halt infiziert  Hab aber gemerkt dass das nicht immer die wirklich fängigste Methode ist.


----------



## angelspezi82 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> na denn
> fun und sommer Uferbereich und mal nen Wobbler???
> dann reicht die 30iger



jupp, so in etwa hatte ich mir das gedacht ...#6



rainer1962 schrieb:


> man sieht wie wichtig es ist sich klar auszudrücken, insbes. bei Ruten#h


 
sorry, mein persönliches manko

 ... meine freundin sagt das auch immer ma wieder ...


----------



## rainer1962 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> , mein persönliches manko
> 
> ... meine freundin sagt das auch immer ma wieder ...


 

hehehehe,...
pass blos auf dass du was net richtig verstehst bei ihr hehehe...


----------



## rainer1962 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ich probier was am besten geht grad. Hängt auch noch vom Köder ab. Turbotails und Attraktoren faulenze ich überhaupt nie


,

dito jigge die auch immer, bzw. eigentlich jigge ich alles was ne eingebaute Aktion hat, höchstens mal die Walley assasins, oder die Kopyto River (bzw. Köder mit ähnl. Aktion) werden gefaulenzt...


> Ich hab mal ne Weile nur gefaulenzt, war halt infiziert  Hab aber gemerkt dass das nicht immer die wirklich fängigste Methode ist.


 
jep alles zu seiner zeit, mal funzt das mal das...#6
mal die kombi aus beidem..


----------



## angelspezi82 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> hehehehe,...
> pass blos auf dass du was net richtig verstehst bei ihr hehehe...



offtopic on

is doch das ewige dilemma, männer und frauen verstehn sich eben nich immer, liegt unter anderem an den unterschiedlichen gedankengängen #4

aber mit meiner rute kann ich schon umgehn, bin doch angler 

offtopic off


----------



## mad (13. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> so ein "sommer-fun-rütchen" eben ...



servus,#h

vhf 30 mehr sag ich nicht.:vik:


----------



## DozeyDragoN (13. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hiho,

bis wie weit "runter", sprich leichte Gewichte/ kleinere Köder, lassen sich denn die 30er und die 45er noch komfortabel fischen?

Grüße, 

DD


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



DozeyDragoN schrieb:


> bis wie weit "runter", sprich leichte Gewichte/ kleinere Köder, lassen sich denn die 30er und die 45er noch komfortabel fischen?


Meinst Du die 9ft, 10fter oder auch die kurzen, gibt da schon einen Unterschied. 
Die 30er hat im Vergleich gleicher Längen immer die weichere Spitze vorne für mehr Aktion mit den Winz-Gewichten, ungefähr halb so leicht.
Komfortabel meinst Du anstrengungslos, also ohne zu peitschen?, weil fischen kannst Du eigentlich wenn man es partout drauf anlegt, mit dünnster Schnur fast jeden Köder ab 3g Bruttogewicht. Selbst meine 75er fischt ganz ordentlich 9g Köder, sogar mit 9kg Multifiler.

Auf die schnelle mal ein Versuch einer Liste, ab wo die Köder komfortabel beschleunigen, und gerne Verbesserungen #h

```
VHF  7'6" 2,30m 5-30g  +ab 12g (geschätzt)
VHF  9'   2,70m 5-30g  +ab  9g
VHF 10'6" 3,20m 5-30g  +ab  6g

VHF  9'   2,70m 15-45g +ab 14g (geschätzt)
VHF 10'   3,00m 15-45g +ab 12g
```


----------



## Da Vinci (13. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> vhf 30 mehr sag ich nicht.:vik:


 wenn ich die nur schon hätte! ;+


----------



## DozeyDragoN (14. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Meinst Du die 9ft, 10fter oder auch die kurzen, gibt da schon einen Unterschied. Die 30er hat im Vergleich gleicher Längen immer die weichere Spitze vorne für mehr Aktion mit den Winz-Gewichten, ungefähr halb so leicht. Komfortabel meinst Du anstrengungslos, also ohne zu peitschen?,



Hi,

suche hauptsächlich Angaben zur 8' und 9' VHF bis 30 und bis 45. In letzter Zeit habe ich als Zanderrute eine 8' benutzt und bin mehr als zufrieden mit der Länge, daher weiß ich nicht, ob ich wieder auf die 9' "raufgehen" will *g* ... In meinen Gewässern brauche ich die Länge auch nicht unbedingt. |supergri

Mit  komfortabel meine ich, dass ich eben bei kleineren Ködern nicht das Gefühl haben möchte, als werfe man mit Welsspinnrute einen 3,5er Kopyto  --- Sprich: ein wenig aufladbar sollte der Blank schon sein bei den kleineren Ködern. |evil:

Das angestrebte Spektrum wäre folgendes: von 4'' No-Action mit ca. 4-7 gr. (meist eher 7 gr.) bis hin zu 6'' No-Action an max. 21 gr. oder 6'' Action mit max. ca. 14 gr.. |rolleyes

Vermute, dass meine Entscheidung zwischen einer 8' bis 30 und einer 9' bis 45 fallen muss? |kopfkrat


DD


----------



## rainer1962 (14. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> offtopic on
> 
> is doch das ewige dilemma, männer und frauen verstehn sich eben nich immer, liegt unter anderem an den unterschiedlichen gedankengängen #4
> 
> ...


 

Tatüüüü Tataaaaaaa oder so ähnl???
Hoffe Deine Frau weiß das zu schätzen, dass du den Umgang mit DEINER Rute behersschst


----------



## rainer1962 (14. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



DozeyDragoN schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> suche hauptsächlich Angaben zur 8' und 9' VHF bis 30 und bis 45. In letzter Zeit habe ich als Zanderrute eine 8' benutzt und bin mehr als zufrieden mit der Länge, daher weiß ich nicht, ob ich wieder auf die 9' "raufgehen" will *g* ... In meinen Gewässern brauche ich die Länge auch nicht unbedingt. |supergri
> 
> ...


 

30iger in 8 Fuss, genau für diese no actions hab ich sie mir zugelegt, fische dann die 12cm No Actions (hauptsächlich Fine Fish ind Fin S Fish) it Köpfen bis zu 30gr, allerdings vom Boot aus (nicht vertikal sondern werfend) fahre mit dem Boot soweit wie mögl. an die Strömungskante im Rhein, der Rest der fehlenden Strecke (Eisenkahn und 5 PS reicht net wirklich um auf den Rhein rauszufahren) wird dann per Wurf überbrückt....


----------



## DozeyDragoN (14. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> 30iger in 8 Fuss ...



*g* Also "reicht" diese, wenn ich in 40-50m Entfernung in 5-7m tiefem Wasser einem Dickzander den Jighaken effektiv setzen will?

DD


----------



## angelspezi82 (14. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> 30iger in 8 Fuss



so als uferangler und auch so mag ich die 9 fuss variante eh am liebsten, aber ih wusste garnich das es den 30er vhf blank auch in 8 fuss gibt |kopfkrat

*malwiedernichtinformiertbin*


----------



## rainer1962 (14. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> so als uferangler und auch so mag ich die 9 fuss variante eh am liebsten, aber ih wusste garnich das es den 30er vhf blank auch in 8 fuss gibt |kopfkrat
> 
> *malwiedernichtinformiertbin*


 

na gut dann halt in230cm..= nicht ganz 8 Fuss und mehr als 7 Fuss genau halt 7.54593


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Mal ne gesamte genau gerechnete *Foot zu Metrisch* Liste, die für uns Spinnfischer relevant ist. (1 inch = 2,54cm, 1foot = 12inch)

```
6'0"  = 183 cm
6'6"  = 198 cm
7'0"  = 213 cm
7'6"  = 229 cm
8'0"  = 244 cm
8'6"  = 259 cm
9'0"  = 274 cm
9'6"  = 290 cm
10'0" = 305 cm
10'6" = 320 cm
11'0" = 335 cm
11'6" = 351 cm
12'0" = 366 cm

('=foot,"=inch)
```


----------



## angelspezi82 (14. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> na gut dann halt in230cm..= nicht ganz 8 Fuss und mehr als 7 Fuss genau halt 7.54593



ja danke, is ja ok :m

hab halt gedacht ich hätte mal wieder was verpasst |rolleyes


----------



## DozeyDragoN (14. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hmm,

7'6'' ist doof, da wäre mir eine 8' oder 8'6'' deutlich lieber .... 
Ob es dann doch die 9' bis 45 werden muss? 
Fragen über Fragen ... |uhoh:

DD


----------



## angelspezi82 (14. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

also, ich hab zuende meditiert :vik:

ich denke die 30er/270 vhf wird dann die nächste werden. scheint mir beste erweiterung zur 75er/270 zu sein.
ich hab da noch so ne 1000er TP im schrank, vllt n  miniröllchen, müsste aber doch passen oder? 2500er fisch ich an der 75er ...

was habt ihr denn so an der 30er hängen?


----------



## NorbertF (14. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Meistens hab ich ne 20er Red Arc drauf, aber die ist fast etwas klein.
Am Rhein hab ich auch schon die 4000er Stella drangehängt, die ist ja recht leicht, ging auch noch.
Werde mir wohl noch ne 2500er Shimano besorgen dafür, weiss nur noch nicht welche.
Ne 1000er wäre mir viel zu klein, ne 2500er auf der 75er allerdings ebenfalls.


----------



## angelspezi82 (14. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Meistens hab ich ne 20er Red Arc drauf, aber die ist fast etwas klein.
> Am Rhein hab ich auch schon die 4000er Stella drangehängt, die ist ja recht leicht, ging auch noch.
> Werde mir wohl noch ne 2500er Shimano besorgen dafür, weiss nur noch nicht welche.
> Ne 1000er wäre mir viel zu klein, ne 2500er auf der 75er allerdings ebenfalls.



da sind wir wieder beim thema: geschmacksache!

wobei du denke ich recht hast, werde mir mit der 1000er beim jiggen wohl den arm auskugeln #q ... muss mich da ja "totkurbeln"

an der 75er hab ich ne 2500er stradic, hat ungefähr den gleichen schnureinzug wie ne andere 4000er, fischt sich so gut finde ich ...

stella und co kann und will ich mir nicht leisten, sehe da nicht so den vorteil zu ner andern, sind sicher besser, machen vllt auch mehr spass, jedoch lebe ich mein tacklefetisch lieber an den vhf's aus :q (ein student muss dafür schon genug "buckeln" :c:c:c )


----------



## NorbertF (14. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Schon klar, ich habs nur erwähnt dass es ne Stella war, weil sonst ne 4000er schon etwas wuchtig ist für die 30er VHF.
Ich fische nicht nur wegen dem Schnureinzug so groß, sondern auch wegen der größeren Spule (dickere Schnurkringel, weitere Würfe), der stabileren Achse und nicht zuletzt der stärkeren Bremse.
Am Rhein kanns jederzeit ein Wels sein statt ein Zander der plötzlich am anderen Ende zerrt. Da möchte ich dann nicht mit ner 2500er Rolle dastehn. So eine hat mir schon ein Hecht im Shannon leergezerrt be geschlossener Bremse. Hat gut Hitze entwickelt.


----------



## angelspezi82 (14. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Schon klar, ich habs nur erwähnt dass es ne Stella war, weil sonst ne 4000er schon etwas wuchtig ist für die 30er VHF.
> Ich fische nicht nur wegen dem Schnureinzug so groß, sondern auch wegen der größeren Spule (dickere Schnurkringel, weitere Würfe), der stabileren Achse und nicht zuletzt der stärkeren Bremse.
> Am Rhein kanns jederzeit ein Wels sein statt ein Zander der plötzlich am anderen Ende zerrt. Da möchte ich dann nicht mit ner 2500er Rolle dastehn. So eine hat mir schon ein Hecht im Shannon leergezerrt be geschlossener Bremse. Hat gut Hitze entwickelt.



schon klar! gebe dir in jeden punkt recht!

aber man fischt an der matchrute auch keine 35er mono weil ma n karpfen einsteigen könnte ....

ich versuch halt immer mein tackle so leicht wie möglich abzustimmen (im hinterkopf natürlich immer das auch eben von dir erwähnte, wäre auch nachlässig und unfair der kreatur fisch gegenüber)


----------



## NorbertF (14. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Stimmt das machts ja auch so schwierig. Feinstmöglich aufs Gerät abgestimmt fischen bei allen Komponenten und dann noch immer den größtmöglichen Fisch im Hinterkopf


----------



## Alikes (14. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin Jungs,
hab mir auch gerade bei Robert eine 30-75gr 9" Harrison VHF bestellt.
Freu mich schon wie ein Kind auf Weihnachten ;-)
Wollte mir dafür auch noch ne passende Rolle besorgen, wobei ich hier mit 
einer 4000er Stella liebäugel!
Was denkt ihr?
Ich fische hauptsächlich in der Elbe!

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## NorbertF (14. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Wollte mir dafür auch noch ne passende Rolle besorgen, wobei ich hier mit
> einer 4000er Stella liebäugel!
> Was denkt ihr?


Ich denke besser gehts nicht


----------



## duck_68 (14. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Alikes schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> hab mir auch gerade bei Robert eine 30-75gr 9" Harrison VHF bestellt.
> Freu mich schon wie ein Kind auf Weihnachten ;-)
> Wollte mir dafür auch noch ne passende Rolle besorgen, wobei ich hier mit
> ...




Sehr gute Entscheidung!!!!!!!!!!#6


----------



## Alikes (14. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Na dann hab ich ja fast keine Wahl mehr ;-)


----------



## Bubbel2000 (14. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

aber eben nur fast


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Die freien Hunderter EURonen scheinen manchmal sehr im Portemonnaie zu pochen :z, so wie Überdruck halt! :q


----------



## Pikepauly (14. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Böser Det!


----------



## Bernhard* (15. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> also, ich hab zuende meditiert :vik:
> 
> ich denke die 30er/270 vhf wird dann die nächste werden. scheint mir beste erweiterung zur 75er/270 zu sein.
> ich hab da noch so ne 1000er TP im schrank, vllt n miniröllchen, müsste aber doch passen oder? 2500er fisch ich an der 75er ...
> ...


 
Hallo!

Hatte ganz zu Anfangs mal ne 1000er Shimano auf der 30er VHF - viiiel zu klein! Danach ne 2000er Zauber - viiiiel zu schwer. Jetzt ne 2500er TP (jap. Mod.) - passt!
Auf der nächstgrösseren Gummirute (BP) hab ich ne 3000er Certate drauf.

Ich wüsste selber jetzt nicht, was ich zwischen der 30er VHF und der BP mit einer 45er VHF machen sollte! Nehme die 30er schon viel zu selten her - eigentlich nur noch zum Barsch-Fischen oder zum Weitwurf-Forellenfischen mit Mono. Für alles andere (im Gummi-Bereich) nehm ich die BP. Weiss nicht, wie es denjenigen hier geht, die zum "normalen" Gufieren die 30er, die 45er und 75er VHF (womöglich noch in der gleichen Länge) haben. #c


----------



## angelspezi82 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Hatte ganz zu Anfangs mal ne 1000er Shimano auf der 30er VHF - viiiel zu klein! Danach ne 2000er Zauber - viiiiel zu schwer. Jetzt ne 2500er TP (jap. Mod.) - passt!
> Auf der nächstgrösseren Gummirute (BP) hab ich ne 3000er Certate drauf.
> ...



ja wie gesagt, meine 1000er werd ich für die 30er vhf dann wohl auch nicht benutzen. mal sehn wie ich dann so mache ...
die 2500er stradic an die 30er und vllt doch ne 4000er stella und co für die 75er, wobei mir dann die branzino 3000 besser gefällt .... werde nach weihnachten  wohl ma wieder meditieren  müssen |supergri


wenn ich ne  BP hätte, würde ich es mit der  30er wohl sein lassen, aber ich denke zur meiner 75 vhf ist sie ne gute erweiterung für kleineren ködergedöns. BP mag ich eben nich ...


----------



## duck_68 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> ...und vllt doch ne 4000er stella und co für die 75er, wobei mir dann die branzino 3000 besser gefällt .... werde nach weihnachten  wohl ma wieder meditieren  müssen |supergri
> 
> 
> ...





An meiner 75er VHF (in Cobalt Blau) hängt die Branzino - harmoniert hervorragend (optisch) Von Größe und Gewicht sind die 4000er Stella und die Branzino annähernd gleich


----------



## WickedWalleye (15. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hmm,

jetzt werd ich langsam n bißchen unsicher |uhoh:

Nochmal konkret gefragt:

Die _normale_ 3000er Japan-TP wiegt 325g. Ist das zu heavy für den 30iger VHF???


----------



## duck_68 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Mir wäre sie zu schwer, ne 4000er Stella (295g) passt gut zur 75er VHF, an die 30er würde ich persönlich die 2500er schrauben


----------



## Bernhard* (15. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Hmm,
> 
> jetzt werd ich langsam n bißchen unsicher |uhoh:
> 
> ...


 


Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Mir wäre sie zu schwer, ne 4000er Stella (295g) passt gut zur 75er VHF, an die 30er würde ich persönlich die 2500er schrauben


 
Würd Dir eher zu 2500er oder vielleicht noch 2000er raten.


----------



## maesox (15. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

...ist Geschmacksache.Fische an meiner  VHF -75 ne 2500er Stradic und .....was soll ich sagen,passt!!!#c


----------



## Bernhard* (15. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> ...ist Geschmacksache.Fische an meiner VHF -75 ne 2500er Stradic und .....was soll ich sagen,passt!!!#c


 
Das ist wieder ne andere Sache!
Es geht ja um zu grosse und nicht zu kleine Rollen! :q


----------



## maesox (15. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

...ja ja bööörnie,ist gut|rolleyes


----------



## duck_68 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> ...ist Geschmacksache.Fische an meiner  VHF -75 ne 2500er Stradic und .....was soll ich sagen,passt!!!#c




Sie wiegt ja auch genau so viel wie die Branzino#6#6 Muss ja passen#6


----------



## maesox (15. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Kann sein Madddin.....auf jedenfall könntet ihr mal langsam mit Euerm Japan-Gedöns aufhören!!! Die Rolle verfolgt mich schon Nachts in meinen Träumen!!!|rolleyes:k


----------



## Bernhard* (15. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> Kann sein Madddin.....auf jedenfall könntet ihr mal langsam mit Euerm Japan-Gedöns aufhören!!! Die Rolle verfolgt mich schon Nachts in meinen Träumen!!!|rolleyes:k


 
Da gibts ein paar japanische Geräte-Magazine mit geilstem Tackle und sehr netten Ladies... da wärst Du dann wohl endgültig verfallen!?


----------



## maesox (15. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ja ich weiß,Ihr meint´s nuuuur gut!!! Ich mag Euch auch!!


----------



## rainer1962 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Hmm,
> 
> jetzt werd ich langsam n bißchen unsicher |uhoh:
> 
> ...


 

absolut!!!!
auf die 30iger würde ICH ne 2000TP / Luvias/ Infinity/ Certate/Stella/ Exist bauen


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> absolut!!!!
> auf die 30iger würde ICH ne 2000TP / Luvias/ Infinity/ Certate/Stella/ Exist bauen



Habe eben die Luvias bekommen (1003 und 2000), die 2000er werde ich morgen mal mit der 30er VHF testen! Scheint mir fast schon ein bisschen klein, aber ich mag zierliche rollen, denke mal das passt, ist auf jeden Fall schön leicht! Bin noch nicht ganz sicher mit welcher Schnur, habe noch eine Stren Super Braid in 8lbs da, die werde ich wohl mal aufspulen...

Bericht folgt!

CU Stefan


----------



## Olli73 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo.

Da Ihr grad beim Thema passende Rolle zur VHF seid, hätte ich da mal eine Frage. Ich baue mir derzeit eine VHF 30-75 in 8' auf und wollte diese mit einer Daiwa Certate 2500R Custom paaren. Passt das Euerer Meinung nach?

Gruß

OLLI


----------



## WickedWalleye (15. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> absolut!!!!
> auf die 30iger würde ICH ne 2000TP / Luvias/ Infinity/ Certate/Stella/ Exist bauen



Danke, da hast du mich wohl noch in letzter Minute vor einem Fehlkauf bewahrt! #6


----------



## rainer1962 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Olli73 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Da Ihr grad beim Thema passende Rolle zur VHF seid, hätte ich da mal eine Frage. Ich baue mir derzeit eine VHF 30-75 in 8' auf und wollte diese mit einer Daiwa Certate 2500R Custom paaren. Passt das Euerer Meinung nach?
> 
> ...


 

ja Olli das passt sogar sehr gut, die Custom hat ein gewicht von ca 270gr und 7kg!!!!!!! Bremse. 100m 12kg (wenn du überhaupt 12 kg brauchst) Geflecht bekommst du da auch locker drauf. bis zu ner 3000er (Daiwa) bzw 4000er Shimano kannste damit gehen, ist halt gechmacksache ob man lieber kleine "Röllchen" oder doch größere bevorzugt.


----------



## rainer1962 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Wicked
ne 300er TP ist KEIN Fehlkauf
nur halt für das Rütchen (meiner bescheidenen meinung nach)zu grob:q


----------



## angelspezi82 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> ...ist Geschmacksache.Fische an meiner  VHF -75 ne 2500er Stradic und .....was soll ich sagen,passt!!!#c



#6 findch auch :m




maesox schrieb:


> Kann sein Madddin.....auf jedenfall könntet ihr mal langsam mit Euerm Japan-Gedöns aufhören!!! Die Rolle verfolgt mich schon Nachts in meinen Träumen!!!|rolleyes:k



ich hab heut n8 auch mit der linken an der stella und mit der rechtenhand ander branzino gekurbelt |kopfkrat

muaahaaaa ....:q:q:q

tackleverrückte hier, allesamt :m


----------



## Alikes (15. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin Jungs,
meine natürlich keine 9"(Zoll) Rute sondern 9' (Fuß) Rute!
Ich denke 9" wäre sogar zum Eisangeln zu kurz ;-)

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Olli73 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ja Olli das passt sogar sehr gut, die Custom hat ein gewicht von ca 270gr und 7kg!!!!!!! Bremse. 100m 12kg (wenn du überhaupt 12 kg brauchst) Geflecht bekommst du da auch locker drauf. bis zu ner 3000er (Daiwa) bzw 4000er Shimano kannste damit gehen, ist halt gechmacksache ob man lieber kleine "Röllchen" oder doch größere bevorzugt.


 

Hallo Rainer.

Danke für die Antwort. Wollte mal eine weitere Meinung einholen, bevor es an das Bestellen geht :m. 

Genau aus diesen Gründen bin ich auf die Rolle aufmerksam geworden. 7 kg Bremskraft, 265g Gewicht und dabei ein stabiles Getriebe. Nur mit der Größe der Spule war ich mir ein wenig unsicher. Aber jetzt :vik:. Hat jemand die 2500R Custom schon einmal gefischt oder nennt sie sogar sein eigen?


----------



## jd. (16. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Olli,

ich fische eine Twin Power 4000F sowie eine Daiwa Certate 2500 R custom. Beide Rollen sind mit Power Pro 0,15mm gefüllt.
Wieviele Meter kann ich nicht mehr sagen aber mehr als ich jemals brauchen werde. Die Daiwa wiegt 276gr. die Shimano 364gr. beide mit voller Spule auf einer Küchenwaage gewogen.
An beiden Rollen wackelt keine Kurbel oder Rotor. Was man von den neuen Twin Power ja nicht mehr sagen kann.Beide laufen Seidenweich ohne Geräusche wobei die Shimano schon zwei mal 14 Tage an der Ostsee war.
Zur Spule, die ist bei der TP länger und vom Durchmesser (Abwurfkante) etwas kleiner. Leider kann ich es nur ungefähr messen ca. 46mm zu 49mm.

Zur Schurkapazität (ist auf der Spule aufgedruckt)

Daiwa 12lb - 150m 
Shimano 12lb - 160m

Wenn Du günstig an eine Daiwa kommst dann würde ich auf jedenfall die Daiwa (Japanmodell) einer neuen TP vorziehen.
Denn die neuen Shimano´s haben meiner Meinung nach sehr nachgelassen was die Qualität angeht.

Noch ein Tipp, bestelle Dir gleich eine Ersatzspule mit.

Grüße

Jörg

Sorry das ist zwar nicht der Rollen-Thread, aber man will doch helfen.


----------



## jd. (16. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

was auch nicht ganz unwichtig ist, die Daiwa ist die viel schönere Rolle... 

Jörg


----------



## Olli73 (16. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



jd. schrieb:


> Sorry das ist zwar nicht der Rollen-Thread, aber man will doch helfen.


 
Moin Jörg.

Hast ja recht. Gehört eigentlich nicht in diesen Thread, aber soll ja auf einer VHF montiert werden. |supergri

Wie es scheint bist Du mit Deiner Certate voll zufrieden. Also wird es diese auch bei mir werden. Danke für Deine Antwort.

Gruß

OLLI


----------



## rainer1962 (16. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

OlLi, ne gute Wahl, hast Dir ne goile Combo zusammengestellt!!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich hab mal nen Parallelthread aufgemacht in:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=113924
Diese Rollendiskussion und Schwärmerei geht ja auf keine Kuhhaut mehr. :g
:q


----------



## duck_68 (18. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Habe heute die VHF 75 mit dem ersten Fisch eingeweiht, wie es sich für so eine Rute gehört: HAMMERMÄßIG

Die Rute ist der absolute Hammer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angelspezi82 (18. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Habe heute die VHF 75 mit dem ersten Fisch eingeweiht, wie es sich für so eine Rute gehört: HAMMERMÄßIG
> 
> Die Rute ist der absolute Hammer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



- geile rute

- geile rolle

und echt n klasse fisch!!! so macht's doch laune!

hut ab, herzlichen glückwunsch und petri heil meinerseits!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Die Rute ist der absolute Hammer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Aber hallo! #6

Klasse Fang, Mensch sowas, das ist ja ein Traum-Testfisch! 

Kann mir so ungefähr vorstellen wie das dann aussah, allerdings dürfte der Marmorkarpfen nicht so schnell aufgegeben haben, oder?
Die Kraft in dem HT macht echt gewaltig Spaß, und dürfte dich wohl auch etwas überrascht haben! :m

Ich habe heute nur einen eingespülten 2m Baumstamm vom Typ deutsche knallharte Wassereiche an der 75er rausgezerrt, hatte aber auch locker seine 15kg und wollte meinen GuFi klauen. Das wurde sicherheitshalber aber mal schwer pumpend mit der Rute geklärt! :g


----------



## Mlk (18. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin!

Ich hätt da mal ne Frage an die Blank-Fetischisten:

Gibts einen Harrison-Blank auch in 11 ft., mit einem WG bis ca. 90 gr? oder vielleicht noch darüber. Die Rute soll für einen Baggersee gedacht sein, wo es Hechte, Zander und eben auch Waller gibt. Als Ware von der Stange sticht da die Greys Sea Spin ins Auge. Die ist 11 ft. lang und hat ein WG bis 90 gr. Kostet aber 245 € in Deutschland. In England ist sie für 150 € zu haben, weiß aber nicht die Transportkosten. Für das Geld könnt ich mir ja auch eine Harrison bauen lassen, gell?

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## duck_68 (18. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Det,

nach den knallharten 20 min wäre mir fast der Arm abgefallen - ich wollte einfach testen, was die Rute hergibt Ein bischen Schiß hatte ich wegen dem Haken (3/0) und der Schnur... Ich wollte vermeiden, dass mir der Fisch, wie der letzte Kapitale, wieder irgendwo in den Bäumen verschwindet - nur hatte er sich diesmal das falsche Terrain und die "falsche" Rute ausgesucht. Trotz dass der Fisch in der Rückenflosse gehakt war, konnte die Rute locker alle Fluchten parieren - wenn auch die Erste erst nach 50m

Aber es hätte keine bessere Einweihung für die Combo geben können... von wegen VHFs brechen Pfffffff - ICH liege jetzt mit Kreuzschmerzen flach und muss Morgen früh zu nem Kunden fliegen - da graust mir jetzt schon davor....


----------



## Bubbel2000 (18. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> von wegen VHFs brechen Pfffffff - ICH liege jetzt mit Kreuzschmerzen flach und muss Morgen früh zu nem Kunden fliegen - da graust mir jetzt schon davor....



wer nicht angeln kann, macht die rute kaputt, wer angeln kann, der wird schon wissen was er alles mit diesem feinen rütchen machen kann. so seh ich das! ne rute am fisch kaputt zu kriegen, nur bei unsachgemäßer handhabung. 

und ja, richtig geiler fisch war das!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> ne rute am fisch kaputt zu kriegen, nur bei unsachgemäßer handhabung.


Wofür hat man schließlich die Rollenbremse. :q

Einen linearen Abzug zu bremsen - mit der meist noch weit stärkeren Rolle und deren Reserven ist ja nicht so das Problem. Schlimmer ist den Fisch "umzulegen" :g, die gefährliche Fluchtrichtung in eine beabsichtigte bessere Richtung zu ändern, und das geht nur mit der Rute.

Ich kann mich aber auch nur wundern, wie Leute im Drill starke hochwertige Ruten zerbrechen können. 
Ist wohl hauptsächlich Unerfahrenheit/Hektik/Unbesonnenheit zuzuschreiben, weil man die Überlastungsanzeichen einer Rute doch ganz gut sieht. 
Bei Hängern übertreibt es jemand schon mal eher, und die geben auch noch weniger nach als ein Fisch.


----------



## Alikes (19. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Martin,
Petri zu dem Superfang!
Ich hoffe das ich meine VHF75 ebenso einweihen kann!
Ein 28kg Zander wäre mir natürlich lieber ;-)

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Bronni (20. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Harrison Blank Fans,
ich habe heute bei Mad um ein Angebot für eine Zander-Rute
nachgefragt. Unabhängig davon, möchte ich auch Eure
Meinungen hören. Ich fische überwiegend mit 12cm Gummifischen und leichten Köpfen 10-15g. Als Rolle will ich die Twin Power FB 2500 einsetzen. Welchen Blank, mit welcher Konfiguration, würdet Ihr empfehlen. Da ich mir bisher nur Ruten von der Stange gekauft habe, fehlt mir einfach die Erfahrung, Ausstattungsmerkmale anzugeben. 
Viele Grüsse und Petri
Bronni


----------



## Alikes (20. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Bronni,
ich habe mir auch vor zwei Wochen bei Robert eine Harrison VHF 30-75gr WG bestellt
und ich fische hauptsächlich GuFis von 9-15cm und Köpfe von 14-27gr!

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## moped (20. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@bronni

Um Deine Frage beantworten zu können wäre noch wichtig, wie das Gewässer aussieht, das du vor hast mit der Rute zu befischen (Tiefe, Strömungsdruck). 
Ich hab mir vom Robert die 30er VHF für unsere langsam fließenden oder stehenden Gewässer (max. 3 m Tiefe vorhanden) aufbauen lassen und fische damit Gummis von 5 bis 12 cm mit Köpfen von 4 bis 14 Gramm. Für den Inn (etwa vergleichbar mit der Donau!) und für größere Gummis (ich fische damit zw. 10 und 20 cm und Köpfe zw. 7 und 35 Gramm) hab ich mir die 75er VHF geholt.
Für Dich könnten sowohl die 30er als auch die 45er (die ich jedoch nicht kenne und einschätzen kann!) richtig sein, die 75er ist für Deine Ködergröße wohl nicht nötig, was jedoch nicht heißen soll, daß Du damit keinen Spaß haben würdest, siehe mein Köderspektrum der 75er!

Gruß,
Jürgen

Ach ja......der Aufbau.....ich hab mir 6+1 Fuji-SiC und das lange Korkhandteil der Blechpeitsche verbauen lassen, sonst keine außergewöhnlichen Sachen, Rollenhalter Fuji gunsmoke, ebenso die Abschlußkappe!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo!

Ich habe wie Jürgen selber nr die 30er und 75er, denke aber auch das bei Dir die Entscheidung zwischen 30er und 45er fallen sollte, je nachdem was für Köder und in welchem Stil Du fschst. Bei Führung über die Rolle würde ich - besonders bei widerstandsarmen Ködern, z.B. No-Action-Shads - die 30er wählen, wenn Du lieber mit der Rute anreisst, Köder mit großem Schaufelschwanz fischst und viel Strömung hast ist sicher die 45er die bessere Wahl...

Aber noch besser können sicher Leute helfen die beide Ruten fischen...

Aber Robert hatte doch sicher einen Tip?

CU Stefan


----------



## Margaux (21. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Bronni schrieb:


> Hallo Harrison Blank Fans,
> ich habe heute bei Mad um ein Angebot für eine Zander-Rute
> nachgefragt. Unabhängig davon, möchte ich auch Eure
> Meinungen hören. Ich fische überwiegend mit 12cm Gummifischen und leichten Köpfen 10-15g. Als Rolle will ich die Twin Power FB 2500 einsetzen. Welchen Blank, mit welcher Konfiguration, würdet Ihr empfehlen. Da ich mir bisher nur Ruten von der Stange gekauft habe, fehlt mir einfach die Erfahrung, Ausstattungsmerkmale anzugeben.
> ...


 
@Bronni
Wenn Du nicht gerade in großen Flüssen wie dem Rhein angelst, nimm die VHF 5-30gr. in 2,70m. Die WG-Angabe ist untertrieben bis ca. 40gr. gehen gut. Nimm Sic-Ringe, der Optik wegen vorzugsweise mit cobalt-blauen Ringeinlagen #6. Standardmäßig verbaut Mad 6+1 Ringe, das paßt. Zusammen mit einer 2500er Shimano-Rolle hast Du eine super Zander-Kombo.

Sollte Dir die VHF gut gefallen, hast Du zudem den Vorteil, daß Du Dir mit der VHF -75gr. noch die ideale Ergänzung zur 30er holen kannst |supergri und damit eine super Hecht-Kombo hättest.


----------



## Bronni (21. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Jungs,
danke für die schnellen Antworten. Da ich überwiegend in
einem See mit geringer Wassertiefe und kaum Strömungsdruck
fische, werde ich mich wohl für eine 30er oder 45er entscheiden.
Ich warte noch die Antwort von Robert ab, dann geht's los. Über meine ersten Eindrücke und hoffentlich auch Fische werde  ich dann berichten.
Nochmals danke und Petri
Bronni


----------



## Margaux (21. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Bronni schrieb:


> Da ich überwiegend in einem See mit geringer Wassertiefe und kaum Strömungsdruck fische...


 
*30er!!! #6*


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (21. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> *30er!!! #6*



Sehe ich auch so! Dafür funzt die Rute bei mir prächtig, hatte mir damals auch lange überlegt welche von beiden, dann aber die leichtere genommen, und den Schritt nie bereut. Habe damit auch schon gute Brocken gedrillt, die Rute war nie das Problem...

CU Stefan


----------



## Margaux (21. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Habe damit auch schon gute Brocken gedrillt, die Rute war nie das Problem...


 
Eben, mit der 30er kann man bei den o.g. Bedingungen - See mit geringer Wassertiefe, kaum Strömungsdruck - ohne weiteres einen Meter-Hecht landen.


----------



## duck_68 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

....und mit der VHF 75 auch ohne Probleme eine 56 Pfund Marmorkarpfen


[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img129.*ih.us/img129/8185/kopievondsc02306jp5.jpg[/URL]​


----------



## Margaux (21. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> ....und mit der VHF 75 auch ohne Probleme einen 56 Pfund Marmorkarpfen


 
Na klar, wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe, ist die VHF -75 die optimale Ergänzung zur VHF -30 |muahah:

Martin, super Glückwunsch zum Fang #6#6#6 (o.t: Hast Du Dir nachher ein Rauchbier gegönnt ??).


----------



## duck_68 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

nicht nur eines


----------



## Slotti (21. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi , 

heute ist endlich mein Harrison Interceptor Blank in 10,5' angekommen. *lecker*lecker* Überrascht hat mich dann doch wie straff der Blank doch ist, angegeben mit WG 5-20 gr was ich eigentlich nicht recht glauben mag... Für mein vorhaben eine leichte Forellenrute zu bauen könnte der schon fast zu stramm sein, fischt sonst jemand zufällig diesen Blank und diese länge und kann mir was zum Wurfgewicht bzw einsatzgebiet sagen?

Grüße Slotti (der es kaum noch erwarten kann am wochenende mit dem aufbau zu beginnen)


----------



## Freelander (21. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Sagt mal in welcher Länge lasst Ihr Euren Kork am Handteil aufbauen?Bei einer Rutenlänge von 3,05m.


----------



## duck_68 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Freelander schrieb:


> Sagt mal in welcher Länge lasst Ihr Euren Kork am Handteil aufbauen?Bei einer Rutenlänge von 3,05m.



Schau Dir mal die Rute auf meinem Bild an, das ist eine VHF 75 10ft, der Kork ist genau 10cm lang - passt wunderbar!

Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## Freelander (21. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

OK.
Und wie lang ist das untere Korkteil?


----------



## duck_68 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Freelander schrieb:


> OK.
> Und wie lang ist das untere Korkteil?



Jetzt muss ich wegen Dir nochmal losrennen und messen|evil: kann Dir das nicht früher einfallen

Bis gleich...



....

Soderla, bevor noch mehr Fragen kommen

Oberer Kork:  10cm
Alu-Rollenhalter:  11cm
Unterer Kork:  35cm
Abschlusskappe:  5cm

Gesamtlänge macht dann 61 cm

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Alikes (21. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin alle zusammen,

sag mal Martin ist der Blank schwarz oder täuscht das auf dem Bild?

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## duck_68 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Alikes schrieb:


> Moin alle zusammen,
> 
> sag mal Martin ist der Blank schwarz oder täuscht das auf dem Bild?
> 
> ...



Täuscht nicht der Blank ist in Cobalt Blau und wird nur exklusiv von Harrison für mad gebaut


----------



## Freelander (21. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi,Hi,Hi,
Sorry danke nochmal das Du mir die Infos so schnell hast zukommen lassen.#h
Dann habe ich ja die richtigen Längen angegeben,wollte mich mal vergewissern ob ich keinen Fehler gemacht habe.
Achso, Gratulation auch von mir zu den tollen Fang.


----------



## duck_68 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Freelander schrieb:


> Hi,Hi,Hi,
> Sorry danke nochmal das Du mir die Infos so schnell hast zukommen lassen.#h
> Dann habe ich ja die richtigen Längen angegeben,wollte mich mal vergewissern ob ich keinen Fehler gemacht habe.
> Achso, Gratulation auch von mir zu den tollen Fang.



Nee, hast nicht #6


----------



## Alikes (21. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Sehr schick,
dann ist das Cobalt blau ja richtig dunkel!
Auf Mads Homepage hatte ich immer den Eindruck das Blau ist heller!
Ich habe mir die graue Variante mit einem titanfarbenden Alu-Rollenhalter bei Mad geordert.
Vielleicht muss ich mir die nächste dann mal in Cobaltblau gönnen ;-)

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## duck_68 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

In Cobalt Blau mit Gold Cermet Ringen sieht die Rute absolut edelst aus!!!!!! Ein Traum in Blau halt Du müsstest die Rute mal bei Sonnenschein sehen:l

Meine Twtching Hornet habe ich in der gleichen Farbe mit Gold Cermets aber mit dem etwas leichteren Fuji-Rollenhalter geordert - mal sehen, wann ich sie einweihen darf


----------



## Freelander (21. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Martin
Sag mal was wiegt eigentlich son Aluhalter mehr als ein Kunststoffhalter?
Ist der nicht zu schwer an solch einem Blank?
Sieht  aber auf jeden Fall geil aus.


----------



## Alikes (21. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@freelander
robert sagte mir das der 16er etwa 10-12gr mehr wiegt als der fuji dps

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Freelander (21. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ah,ja.

Vielleicht denke ich da noch mal um,wegen der Optik ,aber
im Winter bekommt man da bestimmt schneller kühlere Hände dran.Oder ???


----------



## angelspezi82 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Freelander schrieb:


> @ Martin
> Sag mal was wiegt eigentlich son Aluhalter mehr als ein Kunststoffhalter?
> Ist der nicht zu schwer an solch einem Blank?
> Sieht  aber auf jeden Fall geil aus.





Alikes schrieb:


> @freelander
> robert sagte mir das der 16er etwa 10-12gr mehr wiegt als der fuji dps
> 
> Gruß
> Alexander




ich habe den alps-aluhalter auch an meiner 75er. dadurch das du ihn entweder direkt in der hand hast oder er sich zumindest nicht weit entfernt vom drehpunkt befindet merkt man von dem etwas mehrgewicht eigentlich kaum etwas .... also mich stört es nicht!

und ja, geil aussehen tut er und liegt aus so in der hand


----------



## angelspezi82 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Freelander schrieb:


> Ah,ja.
> 
> Vielleicht denke ich da noch mal um,wegen der Optik ,aber
> im Winter bekommt man da bestimmt schneller kühlere Hände dran.Oder ???




10 min in der hand gehalten und das alu is warm #6


----------



## Alikes (21. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

habe ich auch erst gedacht und dann habe ich es an meiner jetzigen Rute
mal bewußt ausprobiert.
Die Finger die um den Rollenfuß gelegt sind waren kälter als der Rest!
Und falls es zu kalt wird vielleicht fingerlose Handschuhe anziehen.

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## angelspezi82 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

also die hand, welche die rolle hält in meinem fall die rechte is auch kälter als die linke.
die finger werden ja auch kaum bewegt, weniger durchblutet und frieren so schneller, logo. wenns richtig kalt ist hab ich eh handschuhe an und dann is der rollenhalter ziemlich egal ....
also ich bereue es zumindest nicht, dass ich mir von robert den aluhalter hab dranbauenlassen ....


----------



## Chrizzi (21. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> 10 min in der hand gehalten und das alu is warm #6





Alu leitet aber die Wärme besser als Kunststoff, somit wird auch deine Wräme schneller nach außen abgegeben- also zusätzlich noch über den Rollenhalter.


----------



## Pikepauly (21. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich möchte im Winter son Ding nicht beim Jiggen in der Hand haben.
Aber schick ist es schon.


----------



## Alikes (21. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Aber im Sommer kühlt es dafür umso besser ;-)


----------



## Freelander (21. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Das könnte gut sein.:q

Mal sehen,ob ich da noch was ändern kann.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hab an meiner den blauen spacer. auch der is gut kalt, man kann aber ausweichen, wenn alles aus metall is, ohne mich, is definitiv richtig kalt. bei meiner nächsten wieder nur kunststoff. scheiß spielereien, funktionell muss ne rute sein. lege auch wert aufs aussehen aber muss grenzen haben. wer will ne schöne frau, die einem auf dauer auf die nüsse geht?


----------



## duck_68 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Der Aluhalter ist meiner Meinung nach nur am Anfang etwas kälter als ein "normaler", er wärmt sich wie bereits beschreiben aber sehr schnell auf - mir frieren eigentlich immer zuerst die "Kurbelfinger" ein, bevor der Wurffinger anfängt abzufallen....

Der blaue Halter und farblich dazu passende Abschlussknauf machen optisch echt was her - da haben am Wasser schon einige sich den Nervus opticus verbogen, um zu sehen, was es für eine Rute ist Dummerweise steht halt nüscht drauf:q:q


----------



## duck_68 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Freelander schrieb:


> Das könnte gut sein.:q
> 
> Mal sehen,ob ich da noch was ändern kann.



sicherlich, wenn Robert nicht schon mit dem Bau begonnen hat, geht alles!!


----------



## Alikes (21. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich hätte auch noch ne Idee gegen kalte Finger!
Ein Biß mit anschließendem Drill wärmt mehr als alles andere, mir ist dann auf jeden
Fall nicht mehr kalt und das hält danach auch noch 15min an!
Also viel Fisch an die Schnur kriegen und dann nicht länger als 15min auf den nächsten
Fisch warten ;-)

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Bubbel2000 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

martin, du hast vielleicht warme finger, ich friere wohl schneller, is dann eher persönlich einzuschätzen  auf jeden fall is dat ding kühler als kunststoff, für meine pc finger eher nichts...


----------



## Chrizzi (21. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Alikes schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch noch ne Idee gegen kalte Finger!
> Ein Biß mit anschließendem Drill wärmt mehr als alles andere, mir ist dann auf jeden
> Fall nicht mehr kalt und das hält danach auch noch 15min an!
> Also viel Fisch an die Schnur kriegen und dann nicht länger als 15min auf den nächsten
> ...



Kann ich nicht empfehlen - zumindestens nicht in der Ostsee. Immerhin musst du ja den Fisch anfassen, um den Haken zu lösen und dadurch gibt es erst richtig kalte Finger/Hände. 
Dazu ist das an der Küste nicht so leicht, alle 15min ein Fisch an den Haken zu bekommen.


----------



## Margaux (22. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Freelander schrieb:


> Mal sehen,ob ich da noch was ändern kann.


 
@Freelander
Das würde ich nicht machen #d! Ich habe den Alps-Aluhalter auf meiner VHF -150g 3,05m. Diese Rute habe ich des öfteren auf dem Boot bei geringen Temperaturen und kaltem Wind eingesetzt. Normalerweise benutze ich selten Handschuhe, weil sie mich irgendwie stören, bei dem Aluhalter mußte ich sie anziehen, es wäre sonst zu kalt gewesen. Außerdem ist er quasi dreieckig, was gegenüber den normalen runden Rollenhaltern sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig ist. Ich würde ihn mir nie wieder montieren lassen. Er sieht halt "spacig" aus, bringt für meinen Geschmack ansonsten aber nur Nachteile.

P.S. (und off topic) 
Freelander: nächste Woche fallen endgültig die Würfel, Du weißt schon...


----------



## Gummischuh (22. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich mag die ALPS auch nur unverbaut|rolleyes. Bunter Glitzerkrams an 'ner Angelrute is' eh nicht mein Ding.
Darüber hinaus ist es aber ja auch kein Geheimnis, dass dreieckig weder sonderlich ergonomisch, noch Aluminium annähernd griffsympatisch ist. Mir von daher eher unverständlich, wie man sich für einen solchen Halter entscheiden kann. .....Über 0 Grad mag's noch gerade so gehen, aber spätestens wenn er unter 0 Grad "Raureif" ansetzt, hört der Spaß gänzlich auf.


----------



## sa-s (22. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

tja,

wäre ich mal vorher so schlau gewesen.

aber wer´s schön haben will, soll leiden 

werde ich aber bei der nächsten bestellung nicht mehr machen.
aber daran denkt man natürlich nicht, wenn man im frühjahr eine harrison bestellt, dass doch der nächste winter gewiss ist.

bibber

sepp


----------



## Freelander (22. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> @Freelander
> Das würde ich nicht machen #d! Ich habe den Alps-Aluhalter auf meiner VHF -150g 3,05m. Diese Rute habe ich des öfteren auf dem Boot bei geringen Temperaturen und kaltem Wind eingesetzt. Normalerweise benutze ich selten Handschuhe, weil sie mich irgendwie stören, bei dem Aluhalter mußte ich sie anziehen, es wäre sonst zu kalt gewesen. Außerdem ist er quasi dreieckig, was gegenüber den normalen runden Rollenhaltern sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig ist. Ich würde ihn mir nie wieder montieren lassen. Er sieht halt "spacig" aus, bringt für meinen Geschmack ansonsten aber nur Nachteile.
> 
> P.S. (und off topic)
> Freelander: nächste Woche fallen endgültig die Würfel, Du weißt schon...


 





Hi Margaux,
Bin noch mal in mich gegangen und habe die Idee mit den Allurollenhaltern wieder verworfen.

(Nächste Woche ?Da bin ich ja mal gespannt.)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Das würde ich nicht machen #d! Ich habe den Alps-Aluhalter auf meiner VHF -150g 3,05m. Diese Rute habe ich des öfteren auf dem Boot bei geringen Temperaturen und kaltem Wind eingesetzt. Normalerweise benutze ich selten Handschuhe, weil sie mich irgendwie stören, bei dem Aluhalter mußte ich sie anziehen, es wäre sonst zu kalt gewesen. Außerdem ist er quasi dreieckig, was gegenüber den normalen runden Rollenhaltern sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig ist. Ich würde ihn mir nie wieder montieren lassen. Er sieht halt "spacig" aus, bringt für meinen Geschmack ansonsten aber nur Nachteile.


Das läßt sich doch auch wieder recht leicht ändern - runter, anderer drauf! :m

Und dann am Besten auch gleich 2 Ringe aufs HT (!), das wäre dringend anzuraten wenn es auf ganz Große gehen soll. Die Biegekurve bei normaler Beringung am Big-Game-Simulator zeigt es ganz klar: Auch ein VHF150-HT wird mal krumm, voll massiv pumpen geht lieber nicht, bei noch mehr Zug könnten dort Knick-Probleme entstehen, und das will man ja nun nicht. |rolleyes
Das HT ist dabei gar nicht mehr so Schlagstock-steif, wird regelrecht weich, wenn Urgewaltkräfte zerren. :q

Und anbei: Falls Du die PikePauly-Nordgruppe bei einem planbaren Treffen verstärken tätest, wird er sich bestimmt freuen.  :m


----------



## Pikepauly (22. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Freut sich bestimmt der Opa Pauly!


----------



## Margaux (23. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Und anbei: Falls Du die PikePauly-Nordgruppe bei einem planbaren Treffen verstärken tätest, wird er sich bestimmt freuen.  :m


 


Pikepauly schrieb:


> Freut sich bestimmt der Opa Pauly!


 
Wenn alles so läuft, wie es sich im Augenblick entwickelt, bin ich ab dem Jahreswechsel "Opa Pauly" näher als er sich das im Augenblick noch vorstellen kann :q :q :q


----------



## Pikepauly (23. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Diese EAST-COAST Gerüchte nehmen Formen an?

Da wünsche ich weiterhin viel Glück.

Das wäre ja quasi ein Selbstgänger hier anne Ostsee.
Bei herrlichstem Wetter im Mai, 500 Hornhechte pro Tag und Teilnehmer schön midde VHF rausgepeitscht.


----------



## Margaux (23. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Diese EAST-COAST Gerüchte nehmen Formen an?
> 
> Da wünsche ich weiterhin viel Glück.
> 
> ...


 
Ja, die Gerüchte nehmen Formen an , aber bevor nicht die Tinte unter gewissen Verträgen trocken ist, bleiben es Gerüchte... :q.
Mein Dienstsitz wäre dann in HH...


----------



## Bronni (23. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi,
habe gestern nach telefonischer Rücksprache mit Robert und
dank Eurer Tipps meine erste Harrison bestellt. Ich bin Euren
Empfehlungen gefolgt und habe mich für eine 30iger entschieden.
Bin schon sehr gespannt, der Liefertermin soll ca. Ende des
Jahres sein, vielleicht klappt es ja noch bis Weihnachten.
Zwischen den Feiertagen hätte ich Zeit, um das Glanzstück
ausgiebig zu testen.  Nochmals danke für alle  Tipps und
ich werde natürlich über meinen ersten Fang und die Erfahrungen
berichten.
Bis dann und allen ein erfolgreiches Wochenende
Bronni


----------



## ivo (23. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Bronni

Verlass dich mal nicht zu sehr auf den Termin.

Ich warte seit Februar auf zwei VHF und seit Ende Mai auf eine Jerke!|motz:

ivo


----------



## Alikes (23. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin Jungs,
ich bin auch nochmal in mich gegangen und habe mich jetzt gegen einen Rollenhalter aus Alu entschieden und nehme nun doch den normalen Fuji Rollenhalter!
Nicht falsch verstehen ich finde den Rollenhalter für den Sommer an der Elbe und im Plöner See super, aber da ich auch im Winter auf der Ostsee auf Dorsch & Co fische, denke  ich das der "Plastikhalter" doch angenehmer ist.

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Freelander (23. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Alikes

Plöner See?
Der ist bei mir um die Ecke,vielleicht kann man ja mal zusammen auf Hechtjagd gehen.Da war ich tatsächlich noch nie drauf.


----------



## Alikes (23. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Freelander
warum nicht,
ich glaube im Moment ist es schwer ein Boot zu bekommen aber sicher bin ich mir nicht!
Bei meinem letzten Ausflug gab es zusammen mit einem guten Angelkumpel immerhin 9 Hechte, natürlich alle released!

Gruß 
Alexander


----------



## Margaux (24. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Freelander schrieb:


> @Alikes
> 
> Plöner See?
> Der ist bei mir um die Ecke,vielleicht kann man ja mal zusammen auf Hechtjagd gehen.Da war ich tatsächlich noch nie drauf.



Haallooo |wavey:

nehmt Ihr mich mit, falls ich ab 01.01.2008 in HH bin :q.


----------



## Pikepauly (24. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Margaux

Da gibts noch jemand Anderen der am Plöner See mit der Harrison peitscht.

Nun unterschreib schon!!!

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Margaux (24. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Margaux
> Da gibts noch jemand Anderen der am Plöner See mit der Harrison peitscht.



@Pauly
Na wunderbar, ich sehe schon, Ihr laßt mir gar keine andere Wahl :m



> Nun unterschreib schon!!!



Der Teufel steckt halt im Detail, die müssen noch geklärt werden, dann packe ich den Füller aus... #6


----------



## Pikepauly (24. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Jo muss gut überlegt sein!

Näher an Skandinavien wärst Du dann auch.


----------



## Margaux (24. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Jo muss gut überlegt sein!



Die Rahmenbedingungen sind schon geklärt und in Ordnung #6. Ich hoffe, die letzten Kleinigkeiten werden nächste Woche noch zu meiner Zufriedenheit gelöst... Daran hängt es halt, deshalb könnte es ggf. auch nicht klappen... Ich bin selber gespannt und werde direkt berichten, wie es ausgegangen ist. Aber ich bin ja ein optimistischer Mensch #6



> Näher an Skandinavien wärst Du dann auch.


Das ist auch ein Grund und einfach nur genial. Am Wochenende die Harrisons ins WoMo und ab nach Dänemark oder an einem verlängerten Wochenende nach Südschweden. Ein Traum... :k


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Wenn ihr euch in Norddeutschland trefft, dann komme ich auch. Allerdings inkognito damit keiner merkt das ich keine Harrisson mein eigen nenne.

Nur zum neidisch luschern...


Uli


----------



## Pikepauly (24. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Uli kannst Dir ja eine leihen!
50 Euro pro Tag wäre für mich ok.
Ohne Rolle selbstverständlich!


----------



## Margaux (24. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Uli |wavey:,
vielleicht können wir Dich zum "Hechten" oder "Zandern" mal von einer VHF überzeugen... Da Du leichte Angelruten magst, könnte das für dieses Angelspektrum gut klappen... #6 :q


----------



## Alikes (24. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin Jungs,
ich habe Pikepauly gerade auch schon eine PN geschickt, vielleicht können wir ja mal gemeinsam eine Angelsession im Plöner See starten! :m

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Freelander (24. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Leute,

Dann stellen wir mal den Hechten im Plöner See die Harrison VHF vor.:q:q:q


----------



## Pikepauly (24. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Freelander

Habe ich dieses Jahr schon mehrfach gemacht.

Der Fischer kann nur froh sein, daß meine Freundin zuhause keinen Hecht in der Küche haben will, sondern nur Zander und Mefos akzeptiert.


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Uli kannst Dir ja eine leihen!
> 50 Euro pro Tag wäre für mich ok.
> Ohne Rolle selbstverständlich!


 

Das klingt nach einem akzeptablen Angebot. Das mit der Rolle wäre mir sehr recht, dann muss ich mir nicht dein Billigtackle antun.:m

Uli


----------



## Pikepauly (24. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Danke!


----------



## mad (25. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus, 

möchte mich bei ivo und noch paar boarder hier entschuldigen, die wirklich schon zu lange auf ihre ruten warten. kann sicher die lange zeit nicht mehr gut machen aber ich laß mir was einfallen das wieder gut zu machen.
die ruten sind gerade alle in arbeit und gehen die tage auch raus.
war mein fehler und dafür stehe ich auch gerade. sorry noch mal.

zur info,

hab die vhf serie erweitert#h

VHF 7'(2,10m) *5-20gr *in cobalt blau.

rainer hat und fischt diese rute schon, und kann sicher mehr auskunft darüber geben.#6


----------



## schroe (25. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Robert,
mit meiner kannst du dir Zeit bis Juni08 lassen (dann will ich aber meinen ersten Waller damit abschleppen#h).
Die Hornet vertröstet mich ja über den Rest der Saison.#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich entlaste Robert und baue selber auf. Dann hat er mehr Zeit eure zu baun! :m
Nur der richtige "Stuff" muß halt da sein.  #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Nochmal ne Frage so in die Runde und an mad:
Wie sieht das mit dem Zeitbedarf bzw. Zeitverschlingen eigentlich aus? wie aufwendig ist z.B. "Telefondienst", Beratung, Abstimmung, Ermittlung der Wünsche?

Könnte mein erprobtes Schnellaufbauverfahren anbieten, also so im Hinblick Testbausatz, und selber a) innerhalb von einem Tag zur fischbaren Rute (!) und b) die ganzen Experimente mit Griffabstand und Ringen, Zahl und Sitz selber zu machen.

Aus naheliegenden "Abkupfergründen" (gelle, hab ich verstanden, Rainer ) werde ich das aber hier nicht reinstellen, sondern mad für eine Zeit exklusiv zur Verfügung stellen, bevor man mehr drüber schreibt. 
Vlt. hilft das ja bei dem Zeitstau, und viele sind mit ihrer Schnellaufbaurute erstmal zufrieden, sammeln 100 eigene Änderungsideen im Probieren und der PRAXIS, und lassen sich dann mal die richtige perfekte Rute aufbauen, möglicherweise sogar gleich als 2. Ersatzrute.


----------



## mad (25. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@schroe,
die bp-blanks sind noch nicht da.werde aber dann mit den bau beginnen,die restlichen blanks sind ja auch schon fast alle weg.:m




AngelDet schrieb:


> Nochmal ne Frage so in die Runde und an mad:
> Wie sieht das mit dem Zeitbedarf bzw. Zeitverschlingen eigentlich aus? wie aufwendig ist z.B. "Telefondienst", Beratung, Abstimmung, Ermittlung der Wünsche?



ich baue nach wie vor leidenschaftlich spinnruten.:vik:
die zeit die ich brauche für eine rute hat sich auch jetzt nicht geändert, für mich ist jede rute als wäre sie meine und ich lege größten wert auf genauigkeit und qualität.
was größer geworden ist sind die anfragen per mail oder über tel. usw.
für mich gibts seit langen nur noch 3 sachen die ich mache.
meine "normale" arbeit,am wochenende mit meinen sohn, und die restliche zeit bin ich mit rutenbau beschäftigt.
für mich normal unter der woche bis 24uhr zu bauen und darum kann mich auch jeder bis 22-23uhr anrufen.#h
komme selber nicht mal dazu mir eigene harrison oder auch andere ruten zu bauen, geschweige zum fischen zu gehen.

mich macht es stolz und glücklich wenn andere eine "Mad" rute fischen#:#:


----------



## maesox (25. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Mad


Junge,Junge....das ist ein hoher Preis (nicht mal mehr fischen gehen zu können)!!!!!|bigeyes


----------



## ivo (25. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Det

Danke für das Angebot, ich verzichte. :q

Da warte ich lieber noch ein bisschen.

@MAD

Naja nun ist es auch egal. Der Sommer ist vorbei und ich kann zur Zeit eh nicht angeln gehen (vom Arzt verboten).:c
Hoffe aber noch vor Jahresende meine Ruten in der Hand zu halten.#h

Gruß ivo


----------



## Bernhard* (25. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



ivo schrieb:


> @MAD
> 
> Naja nun ist es auch egal. Der Sommer ist vorbei und ich kann zur Zeit eh nicht angeln gehen (vom Arzt verboten).:c
> Hoffe aber noch vor Jahresende meine Ruten in der Hand zu halten.#h
> ...



Dann von mir gute Besserung! Wenn Du lange genug auf die Rute wartest, dann macht sie danach umso mehr freute. So gings mir mit meinen 3 MAD-Ruten, insbesondere mit der TWITCHING HORNET, auch.


----------



## ivo (25. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@burn77

Danke.

Ich getraue mir gar nicht  die Twitching Hornet zu Bestellen. Da muß ich ja 2 Jahre warten.:q
Bin noch am Überlegen ob nicht ein freundlicher Japaner eine ähnliche Rute schneller liefern kann.

Gruß ivo


----------



## Bernhard* (25. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



ivo schrieb:


> @burn77
> 
> Danke.
> 
> ...



Schneller gehts sicher, wenn Du ne "Stangen-Rute" bestellst. Ob Du für ca. 250 Euro ne ähnlich geile Rute bekommst ist die Frage.
Ausserdem sollte man nicht vergessen, dass die "freshwater-rods" der üblichen Verdächtigen (Megabass und Co,) zu 100 % auf´s Bass-Fishing ausgerichtet sind. Ob da manchmal vielleicht nicht das Handteil zu kurz und das Rückrad zu soft ist...

Wenns "schnell" gehen sollte würde ich mir überlegen, ob ich mir ne Twitche nicht vielleicht aus der Shore-Serie (Wolfbarschfischerei) holen würde.


----------



## mad (25. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



ivo schrieb:


> Ich getraue mir gar nicht  die Twitching Hornet zu Bestellen.
> Bin noch am Überlegen ob nicht ein freundlicher Japaner eine ähnliche Rute schneller liefern kann.
> Gruß ivo



dann sags gleich und ich packe zu den 3 ruten noch eine hornet dazu.|wavey:
und was ähnliches bekommst aber leider nicht bei den japanern oder sonst wo.:vik:
den blank bekommt nur einer:q:q:q
ausserdem hast ja eh was gut bei mir:c


----------



## ivo (25. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> dann sags gleich und ich packe zu den 3 ruten noch eine hornet dazu.|wavey:
> und was ähnliches bekommst aber leider nicht bei den japanern oder sonst wo.:vik:
> den blank bekommt nur einer:q:q:q
> ausserdem hast ja eh was gut bei mir:c



Hm, schönes Angebot.#6

Lieferzeit, kostet?|kopfkrat

Dazu gleich noch ne Frage: was ist nun besser Statio oder Multi?

Gruß ivo

Edit:

Bin die nächsten 3h auf der Autobahn.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ihr Skeptiker! #h :q

Das ist nicht als Alternative, sondern als *Vorstufe* gedacht - bis sie richtig vollendet wird.

Die richtig feinen baut mad auf. Wenn ich dann mal fertig bin , laß ich mir später mal bestimmt jedes Jahr ne neue aktuelle Kollektion bauen :q :m

Aber wer sich nicht sicher ist was er überhaupt will?

Tja, ich baue jedenfalls nachher wohl ungefähr 2 Jahre lang an einer Rute herum, bis sie mir (=meine speziellen Ansprüche) wirklich gefällt und mal fertig ist. Solange dauert das schon mal mit testen, ändern, variieren. Ist aber ein anderer Weg.


----------



## mad (25. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ich persönlich würde die mit statio fischen. rainer,bürni,schroe usw fischen alle so.
mal schauen was schroe dazu meint, und welche rolle dann drauf sein sollte.|kopfkrat

lieferzeit "vor weihnachten" *2007*
rest bekommst über pn.


----------



## Bernhard* (25. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



ivo schrieb:


> ...Dazu gleich noch ne Frage: was ist nun besser Statio oder Multi?



Situationsabhängig!
Vom Boot würde ich ne Multi eindeutig bevorzugen! Bei viel Uferbewuchs eindeutig die Statio! Bei ziemlich leichten Ködern auch lieber Statio! Für´s herkömmliche GuFi-Fischen auch Statio!

Soll jetzt aber nicht 3:1 für Statio heissen! :g

Edit:

Habe das WG-Spektrum der Twitching Hornet einmal als Statio (Hornet) und einmal als Baitcaster (Megabass F4).


----------



## ivo (25. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Det

Nein Danke! Keine Experimente!:q

@mad

Lieferzeit ist egal, willl Haabbbbbbbbeeeeeeennnnnnnn!:vik:
schroe´s Meinung würde mich auch noch Interessieren. 

@burn

Ja Danke für die Infos. #6



So jetzt muß ich wirklich weg. Lese dann um 23.00 Uhr weiter.


Gruß ivo


----------



## jd. (25. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Rainer,

ich warte auf Deinen Bericht der VHF 2,10m 5-20 gr.

Bitte mach schnell...

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## rainer1962 (25. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



jd. schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer,
> 
> ich warte auf Deinen Bericht der VHF 2,10m 5-20 gr.
> 
> ...


 
der ist schon laaaange in diesem fred, da haste was überlesen


----------



## jerkfreak (25. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

So, habe gerade mal mit MAD gefoned und mich dazu entschlossen, das ich mir demnächst bei ihm einen Bausatz der VHF 9" mit 30-75g als neue Rute für meine 12er-16er Gummis ordern werde.

Kollege von mir, der schon seit Jahren all seine Wallerruten für Italien und auch Fliegenruten, Spinrütchen usw selbst baut wird die Rute dann zusammen mit mir (habe bisher nur 2 Karpfenrute selbst gebaut) übern Winter aufbauen und dann gehts ab kommender Saison richtig los...! *FREU*

Danke nochmal an MAD für die Beratung! Kann ich wirklich jedem nur empfehlen!!!

mfg Jerkfreak


----------



## maesox (25. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@jerkfreak


...dann fang Dich schonmal an mit freuen!!! Die ist total geilo!!#6


----------



## jerkfreak (25. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hm, mach ich a!!!

Kanns irgendwie garnet erwarten, dann endlich die ersten Würfe mit dem Teil machen zu können...! Denke, dann werd ich meine gute alte Sportex, die dann in "Ruhestand" bzw auf die "Ersatzbank" geschickt wird wohl nimma soo anrühren...!?


----------



## Pikepauly (25. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Jerkfreak
Das mit dem Einstauben der Sportex siehst Du richtig.


----------



## schroe (26. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ivo,
ob Statio oder Multi, da will ich mich nicht aus dem Fenster lehnen. 
Ich habe die Stationärversion gewählt, weil ich sie damit etwas universeller einsetzen kann. Wenn man eine Baitcaster draufschraubt, ist man schon durch die Wahl der Rolle etwas eingeschränkter. 

Die Hornet sollte meine Wobbler Allrounderin werden, darum wählte ich die Statioversion.
Als Baitcaster könnte ich sie mir auch interessant vorstellen, nur habe ich das Modell noch nicht gefischt.

Vorläufig geht meine Stimme an die Statiovariante.


P.S.: Wenn mad etwas gut machen will und du ihm richtig eine "reinsemmeln" willst,.....dann lass ihn für einen Tag dein Boot rudern.:q
Ruten baut er leidenschaftlich gerne, das wäre quasi eine Belohnung. 
Pullen muß er, das wär ne echte Wiedergutmachung.:q


----------



## Margaux (26. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> Die Hornet sollte meine Wobbler Allrounderin werden, darum wählte ich die Statioversion.


 
@Schroe #h,
welcher Zielfisch schwebt Dir denn mit Deiner "Wobbler Allrounderin" vor? 

Ich habe mir als Allround-Wobblerrute bei Robert die VT -45 in 2,70m bestellt. Zielfisch ist primär Hecht, aber auch Zander, denen ich mit Wobblern bis zu 40g nachstelle. Als "untere Ergänzung" mit Zielfisch Großbarsch (=ab 30cm , kein UL-Fischen) habe ich die Twitching Hornet bestellt. Ich hoffe, die Hornet deckt diesen Einsatzbereich gut ab!?


----------



## J-son (26. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Schneller gehts sicher, wenn Du ne "Stangen-Rute" bestellst.[...]



Würde ich keine Reiswaffel drauf wetten:
ich hab' schon auf 2 Shimano-Ruten (jeweils aus dem aktuellen Programm) einmal 9 und einmal 11(!) Monate gewartet. Meinem TD wurde es immer unangenehmer, und so hab' ich wenigstens die eine für den Einkaufspreis bekommen.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## schroe (26. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Volker,
sie ist auf jeden Fall eine untere Ergänzung zur 45iger VT. Ein 30iger Barsch macht richtig Spaß dran, einen (mein mit ihr bisher größter Hecht) ca. 90iger Hecht wird sicher damit ausgedrillt (gedrillt!!! Nicht mit irgendeiner "Liftpower" herausgerollert).

Die Spitze ist fein, das Rückgrat der Hornet darf man nicht unterschätzen, das steht mit reichlich Reserven nachhaltig zur Verfügung.


----------



## ivo (26. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> @ivo,
> ob Statio oder Multi, da will ich mich nicht aus dem Fenster lehnen.
> Ich habe die Stationärversion gewählt, weil ich sie damit etwas universeller einsetzen kann. Wenn man eine Baitcaster draufschraubt, ist man schon durch die Wahl der Rolle etwas eingeschränkter.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Informationen. Werde auch ne Statio nehmen.
Welche Rollen werden den auf der Hornet gefischt (außer Börnies 2500 Certate)?

Der Hinweis mit dem Rudern ist richtig gut. Als Alternative kann ich ja bei MAD ein paar Tage Angelurlaub machen und er Rudert dann mein Boot.

Gruß ivo


----------



## Margaux (26. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> @Volker,
> Die Spitze ist fein, das Rückgrat der Hornet darf man nicht unterschätzen, das steht mit reichlich Reserven nachhaltig zur Verfügung.


 
Stefan,
dann ist das genau die "Barschrute", die ich suche #6. Ich bin ja kein reiner Barschjäger, sondern immer mit der Option auf einen Hecht oder Zander als "Beifang" unterwegs. Gerade wenn ich in Schweden fische, ist das nicht unwahrscheinlich .


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (26. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



ivo schrieb:


> Welche Rollen werden den auf der Hornet gefischt (außer Börnies 2500 Certate)?



Also ich habe ihr die Daiwa Luvias 2000 zugedacht, wie das ganze harmoniert melde ich wenn die Rute da ist... :m

Bin aber noch nicht ganz sicher ob das zu klein ist? ;+

Wir werden sehen, kommt Rute kommt Erkenntnis... #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Stefan,
> dann ist das genau die "Barschrute", die ich suche #6. Ich bin ja kein reiner Barschjäger, sondern immer mit der Option auf einen Hecht oder Zander als "Beifang" unterwegs. Gerade wenn ich in Schweden fische, ist das nicht unwahrscheinlich .


Und wo findest Du überhaupt ein richtiges Gewässer, also nicht gerade nen Gartenteich mit 3 Bärschlis, wo keine Hechte mit den Barschen zusammen hausen? 

Die Kategorie kurze 30er VHFs, 45er VT ist wirklich ein bischen zu stark für Kleinfisch-Fun-Fishing.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (26. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



ivo schrieb:


> Der Hinweis mit dem Rudern ist richtig gut. Als Alternative kann ich ja bei MAD ein paar Tage Angelurlaub machen und er Rudert dann mein Boot.
> 
> Gruß ivo




Für sowas hat der Robert Motoren... :m

Ausserdem: Halt den bloß net vom Bauen ab, wenn schon soll er sich in seiner freien Zeit erholen (=>FISCHEN)! |uhoh: Sonst werden hier einige noch nervös...

Ich auch, die Raubfischzeit nähert sich dem Höhepunkt... :vik:


----------



## ivo (26. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Schleien-Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> Für sowas hat der Robert Motoren... :m
> 
> Ausserdem: Halt den bloß net vom Bauen ab, wenn schon soll er sich in seiner freien Zeit erholen (=>FISCHEN)! |uhoh: Sonst werden hier einige noch nervös...
> 
> Ich auch, die Raubfischzeit nähert sich dem Höhepunkt... :vik:



Nix da mit Motor. Ruddeeerrrrnnnnn! :q
Die Nervosität nimmt mit der Zeit wieder ab.:m

Ich glaub mir reicht die Rute. Davon hab ich länger was. 
So nen Ruderurlaub ist doch nur ein kurzes Vergnügen.:vik:


Gruß ivo


----------



## Margaux (26. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Die Kategorie kurze 30er VHFs, 45er VT ist wirklich ein bischen zu stark für Kleinfisch-Fun-Fishing


 
Genau, eben darum die Twitching Hornet.



AngelDet schrieb:


> Und wo findest Du überhaupt ein richtiges Gewässer, also nicht gerade nen Gartenteich mit 3 Bärschlis, wo keine Hechte mit den Barschen zusammen hausen?


 
Bärschlis interessieren mich nicht, sondern erst ab 30cm aufwärts :q. Ich setze deshalb entsprechend große Köder ein. 9cm, schlanke Rapala-Wobbler bspw. haben sich bei mir als die grenzwertige Größe erwiesen: große Barsche gehen dran, normalgroße aber schon nicht mehr. Und bei solchen Ködergrößen sind natürlich Hechte und Zander vorprogrammiert (und gern gesehen...). Sicherlich beißen sie auch auf kleine Spinner oder Blinker, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß sie auf einen 9cm Wobbler gehen - und es auch in der Regel größere Hechte sind - ist schon höher.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Dann brauchste aber wirklich ein sehr gut ausbaldowertes Gerät am Start, wegen dem Fun nach unten und der Sicherheit nach oben, mit derartigen Wobblern mußt Du mit allem rechnen. 

Die 2,40m Berkely-1 4-24g wolltest Du aber irgendwie nicht so richtig ausprobieren :q :m, das wäre was für die "Übergangs/Wartezeit" gewesen. 
Hab die auch schon mit einem kräftigen Hecht in guter Aktion gesehen, und an sich sehr leichtes Teil was den Vergleichen und Berichten nach alles bewältigen kann. Und selbst nen kleinen Barsch merkt man gut.


----------



## WickedWalleye (26. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



J-son schrieb:


> Würde ich keine Reiswaffel drauf wetten:
> ich hab' schon auf 2 Shimano-Ruten (jeweils aus dem aktuellen Programm) einmal 9 und einmal 11(!) Monate gewartet. Meinem TD wurde es immer unangenehmer, und so hab' ich wenigstens die eine für den Einkaufspreis bekommen.



Lass mich raten... HAV?! 

mir ging's genauso! :m


----------



## Margaux (26. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Dann brauchste aber wirklich ein sehr gut ausbaldowertes Gerät am Start, wegen dem Fun nach unten und der Sicherheit nach oben, mit derartigen Wobblern mußt Du mit allem rechnen.


 
Ich denke die Hornet wird das perfekte Gerät genau dafür sein #6 



> Die 2,40m Berkely-1 4-24g wolltest Du aber irgendwie nicht so richtig ausprobieren :q :m, das wäre was für die "Übergangs/Wartezeit" gewesen.


 
Kein Problem, derzeit komme ich beruflichen Gründen, v.a. ob meiner "Wechselabsichten" in den hohen Norden, eh leider kaum noch zum Angeln |uhoh:. Und bis vor zwei Wochen durfte ich ja Rainers VHF -20g Probe angeln :q.  Zwar keine Rute für den o.g. Bereich, aber natürlich für andere Zwecke eine richtige Spaßrute.


----------



## schroe (26. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Volker
zur ungefähren Vorstellung der Aktion.
Die 240iger Hornet beim kosequenten Ausbremsen einer Hechtflucht.
Der Blank ist nicht wirklich am Limit.
Das HT mit 2500er TP (variiert natürlich, je nach Wunsch).
Zum Vergleich, das ist Ratz´ns kleiner Frauenarm.


----------



## schroe (26. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Und die Handteile der erwähnten Skeletor zur Hornet.


----------



## Margaux (26. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Stefan,
perfekter Service :q, vielen Dank #6
Die Aktion der Hornet sieht echt stark aus. Wobei ich mich für die nicht ganz so geschmeidige 2,10m-Version entschieden habe, weil ich die auch zum Vertikalangeln einsetzen kann. Hoffentlich eine richtige Entscheidung... |uhoh: Eine 2000er Japan-TP wartet bereits im Schrank auf eine Lieferung aus Saal a.d. Donau :q.


----------



## schroe (26. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Glaube nicht das es ein Fehler war.:q
Ratz fischt die 210er Hornet. 
Kann ich jetzt leider kein Bild von machen.
Für die gilt aber ähnliches. Fein und Gefühlvoll  in der Präsentation, kraftvoll im Drill.
Sie hat mit der 210er den Ü90 Hecht vom Harrison Treffen gefangen.
War ein spektakulärer und kurzer Drill.


----------



## Margaux (26. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> Glaube nicht das es ein Fehler war.:q
> Ratz fischt die 210er Hornet.
> Fein und Gefühlvoll in der Präsentation, kraftvoll im Drill.


 
Na, perfekt :vik:


----------



## moped (26. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Hoffentlich eine richtige Entscheidung... |uhoh:


 
Oh ja,

Du wirst sowas von begeistert sein, es ist wirklich eine Spitzenrute! Ganz faszinierend ist, 30er Barsche machen total Spaß daran und wie Du auf Schroes Bildern siehst, sind 90er Hechte keine riesige Herausforderung, irgendwie schwierig in Worte zu fassen!!!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## jerkfreak (26. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Habe mal ne Frage wegen Rolle für meine VHF 9' 30-75g, die ich mir übern Winter aufbauen werde...!? Um es hier nicht zu sehr ausschweifen zu lassen, habe ich einfach mal nen extra Thread aufgemacht! 

=> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=114603

Wäre nett, wenn der ein oder andre von euch (da ja gerade hier auch die Kenner der Rute sind) mal eben seine Meinung zu abgeben, bzw mir vllt noch den ein oder andren Tip oder Hinweis geben würde...!

mfg und danke schonmal für eure Hilfe
Jerkfreak


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hatten wir doch schon: :m

Harrison Blank Fans Rollenschwärmer Thread
alias
High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=113930

immerhin aktuell schon 23 Seiten, 331 Anworten und 8.836 Hits/Aufrufe

@burn77: Das kommt von diesem "High-End-Gerolle" :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@schroe
Schöne Bilder und niedliche Stecken #6, wobei ich den 240er bevorzugen würde.


----------



## Margaux (26. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> Glaube nicht das es ein Fehler war.:q
> Ratz fischt die 210er Hornet.
> Sie hat mit der 210er den Ü90 Hecht vom Harrison Treffen gefangen.
> War ein spektakulärer und kurzer Drill.



Tja, wenn diese Rute mal eben kurz einen Ü90 Hecht bewältigt, aber auch mit einem 30cm Barsch Spaß macht, dann habe ich *DIE* Wobbler-Allround-Rute gefunden! 

Wirklich eine perfekte Ergänzung zur VT -45, die ich dann eigentlich nur wegen der schwereren Köder, strömungsreicheren Gewässern und der Ü100 Hechte brauche .


----------



## Margaux (26. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @schroe
> Schöne Bilder und niedliche Stecken #6, wobei ich den 240er bevorzugen würde.



Ich normalerweise auch - quasi als Kompromiß zwischen Ufer und Boot - aber die "Vertikal-Option" der 2,10m reizt mich schon, zumal die Rute mehr vom Boot aus eingesetzt werden soll - und da sind 2,10m auf Großbarsch für mich ideal.


----------



## jerkfreak (26. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Angeldet: Nur kann sich leider nicht jeder ne HIGH-TECH-JAPSEN-ROLLE mal so eben ausm Ärmel schüttlen...! Und um was andres gehts in dem Thread ja a net...!

Sorry, dafür hängt mir der Ars... zu tief!


----------



## schroe (26. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Nur kann sich leider nicht jeder ne HIGH-TECH-JAPSEN-ROLLE mal so eben ausm Ärmel schüttlen..



Vordergründig mag das so rüberkommen, in dem Thread. 
Wer quer liest, der spart u. U. sogar.

@Det,
danke.|wavey:


----------



## jerkfreak (26. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Des is ma scho klar, das ma da dann trotzdem spart! Und vergleichen kann ich schon auch! Habe selbst oft genug Jerks usw direkt aus USA geordert, zwecks Preis und Angebot!

Nur kosten die meisten Rollen in dem Thread doch halt auch mehr als nur ne Stange Geld...!

Habs nunmal net soo dicke...! Aber ich bin gerade schwer am überlegen...! Werde mir mit der Rolle eh auf jeden Fall noch etwas Zeit lassen und mich in dem Thread wohl auch noch weng bei den "Edel-Rollen" umhören, was da so in meim Bereich taugen würde...!?

Denke mal, ihr werdet auch dort noch weng von mir genervt werden...! *g*


----------



## mad (27. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> P.S.: Wenn mad etwas gut machen will und du ihm richtig eine "reinsemmeln" willst,.....dann lass ihn für einen Tag dein Boot rudern.:q
> Ruten baut er leidenschaftlich gerne, das wäre quasi eine Belohnung.
> Pullen muß er, das wär ne echte Wiedergutmachung.:q



bist du fies:c:c:c
glaubte du bist ein echter freund, und jetzt haust mich voll rein.
sollte ivo darauf bestehen dann muß rainer her, er ist mein pullmeister und ich baue in der zeit die ruten.|muahah:


----------



## rainer1962 (27. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> bist du fies:c:c:c
> glaubte du bist ein echter freund, und jetzt haust mich voll rein.
> sollte ivo darauf bestehen dann muß rainer her, er ist mein pullmeister und ich baue in der zeit die ruten.|muahah:


 

pullmeister????
du kannst mich doch glatt mal...
net links.....
net rechts......
genau in der Mitte.....
da bekommste den VOLLEN Geschmack.....|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

übrigens für die Forellen und barschjäger hier...
es ist gerade was in der Mache *UL* sowie *L *Bereich....
2 Testblanks von Harrison in 270iger Länge


----------



## Margaux (27. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> übrigens für die Forellen und barschjäger hier...
> es ist gerade was in der Mache *UL* sowie *L *Bereich....
> 2 Testblanks von Harrison in 270iger Länge


 
Oh NEEEIIIN... |scardie:

Hört das denn nie auf hier... ##:vik: |muahah:


----------



## mad (27. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

langsam volker,#h

das sind erst testblanks die ich erstmal aufbauen muß für rainer|sagnix
und eins ist sicher, der blank muß perfekt und in den bereich unschlagbar sein sonst kommt der mir nicht ins haus.#h


----------



## ivo (27. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> bist du fies:c:c:c
> glaubte du bist ein echter freund, und jetzt haust mich voll rein.
> sollte ivo darauf bestehen dann muß rainer her, er ist mein pullmeister und ich baue in der zeit die ruten.|muahah:



Nee lass  mal, auf das Rudern verzichte ich.
Wir wollen ja alle unsere Rutten noch haben.

Bau mal lieber fleißig weiter.#6

Gruß ivo


----------



## Margaux (27. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> langsam volker,#h
> 
> das sind erst testblanks die ich erstmal aufbauen muß für rainer|sagnix


 
Genau, und diese "Testruten" läßt sich Rainer ja bekanntlich mit Gold-Cermet-Ringen und allem Schnickschnack aufbauen... halt einfach nur Testen... #d  



mad schrieb:


> und eins ist sicher, der blank muß perfekt und in den bereich unschlagbar sein sonst kommt der mir nicht ins haus.#h


 
#6 Klaro Robert... #6


----------



## moped (27. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> es ist gerade was in der Mache *UL* sowie *L *Bereich....
> 2 Testblanks von Harrison in 270iger Länge


 
...mir wär ein 200er oder ein 210er UL-Blank lieber....meinst da ginge was?


----------



## angelspezi82 (27. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

offtopic on:

kennt ihr eigentlich "DIE NEUE FAULENZER-SPEZIAL-RUTE"?? die kleine auflage (glaube so 120 stück) soll zusammen mit ner 4000er stradic, als combo für etwa 300 euro zu haben sein ( ab anfand dez.)

ne alternative oder 

offtopic off


----------



## ivo (29. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Frage zur Twitching Hornet.

Welche Ringe sind bei euren Ruten verbaut?
Was ist besser Ein-, oder Zweistegringe?


----------



## Margaux (29. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ivo
Ich lasse mir die Hornet mit Einstegringen aufbauen, sie sind filigraner und leichter.



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Diese EAST-COAST Gerüchte nehmen Formen an?
> Das wäre ja quasi ein Selbstgänger hier anne Ostsee.
> Bei herrlichstem Wetter im Mai, 500 Hornhechte pro Tag und Teilnehmer schön midde VHF rausgepeitscht.


 
So Leute,
die Tinte unter den Verträgen ist trocken, ab dem 01.01.2008 sitze ich in Hamburg :vik:. Jezt freue ich mich auf die (inoffiziellen) Harrisontreffen an Ostsee, Plöner See, Alster und wo auch immer (Grüße an die Nordlichter...:q) :vik:


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

SCHÖN!!! Ich freu mich! Jetzt bist du dran!!!

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

|schild-g Volker, und den Bollerstein biste ja jetzt los! #6 :m


----------



## moped (29. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ivo

Ich habe Einstegringe drauf, wirken genauso filigran wie die Rute selbst, sind aber ebenso robust wie diese!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Margaux (29. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> |schild-g Volker, und den Bollerstein biste ja jetzt los! #6 :m


 
Detlef, danke schön #6. Ja die letzten Monate waren schon etwas aufreibend - gut, wenn endlich die Entscheidungen fallen #6.



sundvogel schrieb:


> SCHÖN!!! Ich freu mich! Jetzt bist du dran!!!
> Uli


 
Moin Uli, jau... (ich üb' schon mal "Norddeutsch" |muahah


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> (ich üb' schon mal "Norddeutsch" |muahah


Das heißt "Platt", und davon gibts viele Dialekte, haste was vor.   :q

Das dürfte fürn Anfang helfen:
http://www.hamburger-schnacker.de/


----------



## schroe (29. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> (ich üb' schon mal "Norddeutsch" |muahah



Die Sprache beherrschst du, davon konnte ich mich überzeugen.
Der Rest (Genialität, Erfolgsgewohntheit, gutes Aussehen) ist angeboren und nicht erlernbar.:q

Hamburg sind etwa 200km von hier. C.u.

@Ivo,
schließe mich der Kreidler Florett an.


----------



## Margaux (29. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> Die Sprache beherrschst du, davon konnte ich mich überzeugen.
> Der Rest (Genialität, Erfolgsgewohntheit, gutes Aussehen) ist angeboren und nicht erlernbar.:q


 
|muahah:|muahah: Stefan, bist Du wirklich sicher, mich kennengelernt zu haben... oder war es vielleicht doch ein anderer. Obwohl, alles was Du schreibst stimmt - bis auf plattdeutsch natürlich |muahah:|muahah:... ich beherrsche doch nur ansatzweise "Niederrheinisch"


----------



## rainer1962 (29. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> offtopic on:
> 
> kennt ihr eigentlich "DIE NEUE FAULENZER-SPEZIAL-RUTE"?? die kleine auflage (glaube so 120 stück) soll zusammen mit ner 4000er stradic, als combo für etwa 300 euro zu haben sein ( ab anfand dez.)
> 
> ...


 

habe die auch nur auf Fotos gesehen, funzen tut die bestimmt, welcher Blank das ist kann man erst sagen wenn man die mal fischt bzw sieht. Ob einem die Stradic aufgrund der Übersetzung zusagt ist auch so ne Sache, natürlich kann man schneller mit der Stradic den Köder bei dieser Methode beschleunigen und die Stradic ist nun nicht das schlechteste.
Bei der Rute wird es sich um nen Shimano Blank handeln, immerhin ist Shimano Werbepartner vom Strehlow.
Wobei seit neuestem er auch mit Balzer irgendwie verbandelt ist und für deren Köder seinen namen gibt....nix genaues weiß man also...


----------



## rainer1962 (29. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> |muahah:|muahah: Stefan, bist Du wirklich sicher, mich kennengelernt zu haben... oder war es vielleicht doch ein anderer. Obwohl, alles was Du schreibst stimmt - bis auf plattdeutsch natürlich |muahah:|muahah:... ich beherrsche doch nur ansatzweise "Niederrheinisch"


 

Volker, das hat er nach dem zweiten Schoppen neuen Wein nimmer so gerafft|muahah:


----------



## Freelander (29. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> @ivo
> Ich lasse mir die Hornet mit Einstegringen aufbauen, sie sind filigraner und leichter.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hi Margaux,
Na Glückwunsch dann gehts ja bald auf Mefopirsch.
In HH jagen wir dann den Zandern hinterher und in OH den Hechten.


----------



## angelspezi82 (29. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> habe die auch nur auf Fotos gesehen, funzen tut die bestimmt, welcher Blank das ist kann man erst sagen wenn man die mal fischt bzw sieht. Ob einem die Stradic aufgrund der Übersetzung zusagt ist auch so ne Sache, natürlich kann man schneller mit der Stradic den Köder bei dieser Methode beschleunigen und die Stradic ist nun nicht das schlechteste.
> Bei der Rute wird es sich um nen Shimano Blank handeln, immerhin ist Shimano Werbepartner vom Strehlow.
> Wobei seit neuestem er auch mit Balzer irgendwie verbandelt ist und für deren Köder seinen namen gibt....nix genaues weiß man also...



achso ... werbepartner .. wusst ich garnich. deswegen wird auch die stradic dabei sein (die 2500er fische ich auch gern, allerdings an nem andern stöckchen :vik: )

ich weiss zwar nicht warum, aber ich find den videoclip in dem er auf der messe für das tackle wirbt irgendwie amüsant .... naja egal  |wavey:


----------



## Margaux (30. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Volker, das hat er nach dem zweiten Schoppen neuen Wein nimmer so gerafft|muahah:


|muahah:Rainer, neuer Wein ist halt gefährlich für Nordlichter :#2: |muahah:

@Stefan :m  #h




Freelander schrieb:


> Hi Margaux,
> Na Glückwunsch dann gehts ja bald auf Mefopirsch.
> In HH jagen wir dann den Zandern hinterher und in OH den Hechten.


 
Hallo Marc,
das hört sich perfekt an #6 Abwechslungsreiches Angeln in Fluss, See und Meer :vik:


----------



## Freelander (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo,
Mal ne Frage wo reiht sich der Harrison Primeur Spin Blank ein?
In die Kategorie hart oder weich?

Ich wollte mir noch mal eine weichere Harrison zulegen .Kann man den mit einem Interceptor Blank vergleichen,oder eher VT und VHF?


----------



## Slotti (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi,

ist der Primeur nicht der VT? Bei Mads Rutenbau heißt das Ding jedenfalls : 
*Harrison Primeur VT Spin Blank*


Was ich persönlich aber auch sehr gut finden würde, wenn ein Harrison Fachmann mal die gängigen Blanks in einer Liste miteinander vergleichen könnte (schnelligkeit, Aktion, WG, Einsatzbereich usw)

nur so ne idee...

Grüße Slotti


----------



## Freelander (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

O.K.
Habe ich jetzt gesehen,aber wie weich oder wie hart ist das gute Stück.
Kann mal jemand was dazu sagen?
Ich suche eine ziemlich weiche Harrison.


----------



## taxel (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo,

bei meinem LC steht eine Primeur Spin -45 gr. Die ist so weich, das grenzt für eine meine Begriffe an Unbrauchbarkeit zum Spinnangeln.

Und ich bin mit eine Kec Spin super zufrieden ...

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Slotti (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Freelander 

was willste dir denn für ne Rute bauen? welcher Einsatzbereich.

Grüße Slotti


----------



## rainer1962 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Taxel,
das KANN eigentlich keine Harrison Primeur Spin sein, denn die ist

@ Freelander
in meinen Augen eine spitzenallrounder Rute in der jew. gewichtsklasse

Falls dich es so am Rande intressiert, die Fanatic Rods (dürfte ja jedem hier bekannt sein) sind VT Blanks, von daher...
der eine schwört einfach auf VT beim guffieren, der andre auf ne VHF haben mords Bumms im Rückgrad sind aber in der Spitze etwas flexibler, ist schwer auszudrücken so eine Aktion....


----------



## Freelander (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin Leute,
Nein,Nein ich suche nichts zum Guffieren,ich suche noch ne weiche zum Küstenfischen.
Zum Gufieren bekomme ich demnächst eine 10ft 30-75 VHF.
Ich bräuchte jetzt noch eine Rute mit viel Spitzenaktion die sich bis ins Handteil fortsetzt.


----------



## Slotti (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Dann müßte ne Interceptor in 10,5` oder 11` genau das richtige für dich sein. 

http://www.port.cc/shop303/cmw/cata...0&CatId=89&begin=30&sort=name&desc=&q=&where=

Ich baue mir gerade eine 10,5 als Forellenrute auf, die ist mir dafür eigentlich schon einen Tick zu hart aber einfach ein wunderschöner Blank

Grüße Slotti


----------



## Freelander (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ja genau,auf die habe ich auch schon mein Auge geworfen.
Ich bin bloß gerade bei E-Bay auf eben diese Primeur gestoßen und wollte mal wissen wie die von der Aktion so ist,aber ich denke auch die ist für meine Zwecke zu hart.
Also werde ich mal nach einer Interceptor Ausschau halten.


----------



## Margaux (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Freelander schrieb:


> Also werde ich mal nach einer Interceptor Ausschau halten.



Hallo Marc,
ich habe die Interceptor in 2,70m (leider allerdings derzeit in Schweden ). Die Interceptor ist zum Forellenangeln spitze #6 An der Küste wirst Du mit einem der längeren Ausführungen viel Spaß haben.


----------



## Slotti (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Margaux

wie ist denn die Interceptor in 2,70 so? bzw als was nutzt du die? habe schon überlegt ob ich mir die nicht auch noch aufbauen soll, könnte als feine Barsch oder Zander Spinne was dahermachen ... eventuell als alternative zu  ner Skeletor.

Grüße Slotti


----------



## Freelander (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Margaux

Ja genau so habe ich das vor.Die Interceptorin 3,20m 5-20g wäre glaube ich nicht schlecht.
Die VHF in 3,20m 5-30g ist ein geiler Stock nur leider doch ein Tacken zu hart für Mefo´s.|wavey:


----------



## rainer1962 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Freelander schrieb:


> Ja genau,auf die habe ich auch schon mein Auge geworfen.
> Ich bin bloß gerade bei E-Bay auf eben diese Primeur gestoßen und wollte mal wissen wie die von der Aktion so ist,aber ich denke auch die ist für meine Zwecke zu hart.
> Also werde ich mal nach einer Interceptor Ausschau halten.


 

definitiv, ist die VT dafür nix.....
den Tuskblank solltest du aber auch mal neben dem Interceptor in Betracht ziehen


----------



## mad (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Freelander schrieb:


> Die VHF in 3,20m 5-30g ist ein geiler Stock nur leider doch ein Tacken zu hart für Mefo´s.|wavey:




stimmt nicht ganz.|wavey:
habe genügend "kunden"|kopfkrat
die diese rute fischen und nur für mefo einsetzten.
bis jetzt sind alle begeistert davon wenns um wurfweite, anhieb und auch drill geht.#6


----------



## Chrizzi (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> stimmt nicht ganz.|wavey:
> habe genügend "kunden"|kopfkrat
> die diese rute fischen und nur für mefo einsetzten.
> bis jetzt sind alle begeistert davon wenns um wurfweite, anhieb und auch drill geht.#6


 

Fischen die mit Mono oder Geflecht? - das ist ein großer Unterschied. Mit einer ehr weicheren Rute würde ich mit Geflecht fischen, mit einem etwas härteren Stock ehr mit Mono.


----------



## Freelander (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi,
Ich fische seit einiger Zeit die 3,20m 5-30g und wie gesagt ein geiler Stock.
Ich fische nur mit geflochtener Schnur und stelle fest das die Hakeneintrittstelle im Fischmaul doch große Schlitze hinterläßt und ich muß dazu sagen das ich die Bremse so eingestellt habe das der Fisch im Drill gut Schnur nehmen kann.
Ich hoffe einfach mal das eine Interceptor oder vielleicht auch Tusk die Fluchten noch besser abfedert,sodass der Fisch nicht ganz so in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird,was beim releasen doch Sinn macht.
Ich glaube das ein Mefomaul empfindlicher ist als ein Hecht oder Zandermaul,dafür ist die Rute mit Sicherheit genau die Richtige nur eben zum Mefofischen nicht so ganz.
Aber das ist meine  ganz persönliche Meinung und Erfahrung aus der laufenden Mefosaison.


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Freelander schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ein Mefomaul empfindlicher ist als ein Hecht oder Zandermaul,dafür ist die Rute mit Sicherheit genau die Richtige nur eben zum Mefofischen nicht so ganz.
> Aber das ist meine ganz persönliche Meinung und Erfahrung aus der laufenden Mefosaison.


 
Interessante Aussage aus der Praxis.

Ich sag mal lieber nix.|rolleyes

Ich könnte da ein paar interessante Aussagen zu RS-Blanks machen. Auch gestützt mit Praxiserfahrung.

Uli


----------



## angelspezi82 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hi,

meint ihr man kann den "verrückten" robert auch mal am heiligen sonntag anrufen und über nen neuen aufbau quatschen?
mir jucken nämlich die finger |rolleyes#h


----------



## jerkfreak (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Joi, des geht, hab ich letzten Sonntag auch gemacht, also nur zu...!!!


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Vielleicht wäre das etwas: Rainshadow XST1264F oder XST1263F

Die Interceptor ist ja sehr beliebt bei Mefofischern aber eigentlich ein Friedfischblank.
Das ist zunächst nix schlimmes, aber es soll aus dem unteren Blankbereich etwas Power fehlen. Es gibt auch Leute die sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Sportex Kevruten gemacht haben, die eigentlich für die Barbenfischerei konzipiert sind. Mir persönlich wäre das zu schwer.

Uli


----------



## angelspezi82 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Joi, des geht, hab ich letzten Sonntag auch gemacht, also nur zu...!!!




geht ned ran jetz #q#c:c:c:c


----------



## rainer1962 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Interessante Aussage aus der Praxis.
> 
> Ich sag mal lieber nix.|rolleyes
> 
> ...


 
ehehe Uli
du gehörst wie freeländer scheinbar auch zu denjenigen die die etwas "weichere" varianten bevorzugt, das ist auch vllig i.O. so, jeder fischt nun mal anders und erwartet von seinem tackle die Funktion/Aktion (oder was auch immer) dass es für seine jeweilige Technik und Vorlieben abgestimmt ist...
Meefo selbst habe ich keine Ahnung, würde aber beimRegenbogener angeln auch eher auf nen Tusk (als Bsp) zurückgrefen und nicht den 20iger VHf wählen. Also nur raus damit was du aus der praxis für die Praxis mit den RS Blanks für Erfahrungen gemacht hast...
vielleicht lässt harrison ja mit sich reden und entwickelt extra nen Blank dafür


----------



## rainer1962 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> geht ned ran jetz #q#c:c:c:c


 
versuchs einfach weiter, bis 23Uhr kannste problemlos anrufen#6


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Nun ja, das habe ich ja schon vor einiger Zeit geäussert.

Es geht ja nicht ums rechthaben. 
Ich finde es groß von Freelander das offen anzuprechen. 

Das die Kombi harte Rute Geflecht nicht ideal zum Mefofischen ist, war vor nicht allzu langer Zeit ja ein ziemlicher Streitpunkt und dazu jetzt Praxiserfahrungen zu lesen ist ja prima, denn damit ist allen gedient.

Uli


----------



## angelspezi82 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> versuchs einfach weiter, bis 23Uhr kannste problemlos anrufen#6



rainer danke,

ich geb nich auf, ich bekomm den heut noch an die strippe :q
30er-sommer-fun-stöckchen haaaaaaaaben wiiiillll :vik:


----------



## Living Dead (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Sowas will ich auch |bla:  Gibts den 5-20er Blank auch in 2,40 ? Es geht Richtung 10cm Gufis 8gr Kopf, oder ist das eher 30er vhf?

Hab leider noch nie nich eine VHF in der hand gehabt muss mich daher voll und ganz auf euch verlassen können


----------



## Freelander (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin von der Küste,
Ich sehe das so,wieso sollte ich mit meinen Erfahrungen hinterm Berg halten.Ich provitiere hier doch auch von Euren Erfahrungen und ziehe mir so nützliches heraus,also schreibe ich es so wie ich es erlebt habe.Trotzdem sage ich das die Rute ein Sahneteil ist und ich sie nicht hergeben will,bloß das ich damit in Zukunft eben auf Hecht losgehe.Zum Mefofischen habe ich jetzt erstmal wieder meine Fennwick Iron FeatherII herausgeholt.


----------



## angelspezi82 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Sowas will ich auch |bla:  Gibts den 5-20er Blank auch in 2,40 ? Es geht Richtung 10cm Gufis 8gr Kopf, oder ist das eher 30er vhf?
> 
> Hab leider noch nie nich eine VHF in der hand gehabt muss mich daher voll und ganz auf euch verlassen können



ich will dafür den 30er vhf blank in 270cm. fische aber ausschliesslich vom ufer, wenn ich nich grad am balaton bin |kopfkrat

p.s. kleiner tip, mit den vhf's musst du vorsichtig sein, die machen extrem süchtig :vik:


----------



## moped (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Servus Living Dead,

10cm 8g? Jawoll, genau mein Lieblings-Köderbereich! Ich kenne leider die 5-20er nicht, aber ich persönlich hab mir genau für diese Fischerei die 30er aufbauen lassen. Ich geh sogar auf Walleye Assassin-Länge (8cm?) und 4g-Köpfe damit runter. Was bei meinen Einsätzen zudem wohl für die 30er spricht, wenn ich schnell mal einen Gumpen vertikal befischen will häng ich 18g-Köpfe dran und alles funktioniert wunderbar. 

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## rainer1962 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Nun ja, das habe ich ja schon vor einiger Zeit geäussert.
> 
> Es geht ja nicht ums rechthaben.
> Ich finde es groß von Freelander das offen anzuprechen.
> ...


 

ich habe das schon mitbekommen
Det ist ja da verfechter der 30iger VHF in Verbindung mit Mono wenn ich das noch so richtig im Kopf habe, das ist ja gerade das was ich immer meine, es muss nicht unbedingt immer jemand überzeugt werden (wollen)
schön darüber berichten (Erfahrungen) um dann die Infos zu sammeln die man braucht....
der eine mags nun mal mit der Aktion "VHf" der nächste mit "Sportexaktion" es gibt genügend aufm Markt dass jeder seinen prügel findet, auch wenns nicht ne VHf sein sollte#6
Habe zwar kein plan von Meefos, kann mir das aber durchaus Vorstellen...
weiches maul, harte Rute passt nicht wirklich zusammen|gr:
Für mich ist und bleibt die VHf eine Gufirute nicht mehr und nicht weniger..
ist ja klar dass auch mal Blech und Wobbler damit gefischt werden (können) wer das aber hauptsächlich macht sollte eben zu ner anderen Rute greifen mit der man auch mal nen Gufi fischen kann. Die Meefos scheinen wiederum ganz andere Anforderungen zu stellen...
ewig weite Würfe????
weiches Maul trotzdem soll auf 100m Anhieb durchkommen und der Biss muss ja auch noch ins handgelenk, zwecks Erkennung übertragen werden, dann muss die Rute beim Drill paroli bieten können ohne dass aufgrund der Rute, eine erhöhte gefahr des ausschlitzen besteht???? sehe ich diese besonderen Anforderungen richtig oder fehlt was bzw. ist da was falsch???


----------



## Living Dead (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



moped schrieb:


> Servus Living Dead,
> 
> 10cm 8g? Jawoll, genau mein Lieblings-Köderbereich! Ich kenne leider die 5-20er nicht, aber ich persönlich hab mir genau für diese Fischerei die 30er aufbauen lassen. Ich geh sogar auf Walleye Assassin-Länge (8cm?) und 4g-Köpfe damit runter. Was bei meinen Einsätzen zudem wohl für die 30er spricht, wenn ich schnell mal einen Gumpen vertikal befischen will häng ich 18g-Köpfe dran und alles funktioniert wunderbar.
> 
> ...



Mhh hört sich ja gut an. Die 5-20 wäre wieder zu leicht für sowas?


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Die Meefos scheinen wiederum ganz andere Anforderungen zu stellen...
> ewig weite Würfe????
> weiches Maul trotzdem soll auf 100m Anhieb durchkommen und der Biss muss ja auch noch ins handgelenk, zwecks Erkennung übertragen werden, dann muss die Rute beim Drill paroli bieten können ohne dass aufgrund der Rute, eine erhöhte gefahr des ausschlitzen besteht???? sehe ich diese besonderen Anforderungen richtig oder fehlt was bzw. ist da was falsch???


 
Das passt schon in etwa. Allerdings halte ich den Punkt der Wurfweite für überbewertet. Das spielt eher beim Dorschblinkern eine Rolle und dazu müßte die VHF allererste Sahne sein.

Uli


----------



## Freelander (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ganauso ist das ne VHF für Dorsche ist 1A,wobei ich auch schon Dorsche in absoluter Strandnähe gefangen habe und da sprechen wir von unter 10m Landentfernung und 1,20m Wassertiefe.
Auch beim Dorsch stelle ich immer wieder diese Schlitze im Hakenbereich des Mauls fest,wenn ich sie beim Küstenblinkern erwische.
Im übrigen benutze ich eine VHF 120 zum Pilken auf der Ostsee und fange meine Dorsche damit,da knallen die meistens nur auf den Beifänger und ich stelle kaum Rißwunden im Maulbereich fest,was anscheinend an den Drillzeiten liegt,weil ich sie vom Boot aus max 10m Tiefe hochpumpe.
Um Mefo´s zu fangen braucht man nicht zwangläufig den Köder 100m vom Strand wegzufeuern was manchmal allerdings wieder ganz anders aussehen kann,aber wenn mann eine weit draußen ans Band bekommt und dann einen längeren Drill vor sich hat und alles ist hart abgestimmt dann bekommt man einfach unweigerlich im Laufe des Drills Probleme,wenn sie das Ding ncht gerade bis zum Weidloch geschluckt hat.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Freelander schrieb:


> Ich fische nur mit geflochtener Schnur und stelle fest das die Hakeneintrittstelle im Fischmaul doch große Schlitze hinterläßt und ich muß dazu sagen das ich die Bremse so eingestellt habe das der Fisch im Drill gut Schnur nehmen kann.


Wieso so weich? So für'n Schütteldrill ist die VHF nicht so gut #d, da ist was ganz weiches einfacher. 
Aber wenn man dem Fisch ein bischen Zunder gibt - macht es mehr Spaß und wird sauber von der Rute geführt, sie ist eh ala Lucky Luke: Immer schneller als der Fisch! #6

Welches Baudatum war die deine Gefischte? (Wessen ist es nun eigentlich, hat Volker ne Neue? ) 
Meine neuen und neueren Spitzen (1,2,3) sind noch ein bischen geschmeidiger (meßbar leichter) und machen bezüglich abschütteln bei Forellen natürlich somit die bessere Figur. 
Selbst der weit kritischere Barsch im Häutchen gehakt bleibt dran.
Eine VHF30 ist aber grundsätzlich mehr die "Haken-Einrammrute und sitzt" :g 
als die "Zupf und Schüttel und hoffe bleibt dran" |uhoh: 
Die Jig-Fähigkeit leidet zwangsläufig gegenüber meiner ersten Spitze, die wiederbelebt inzwischen ein neues Leben auf einem anderen VHF-Stamm führt! :vik:

Dann zu der VT: Es gab eine Primeur Spin und gab und gibt eine Primeur Spin VT. mad sagt, auch beide in wine und mit angeschliffener Steckung und die alte Primeur Spin war wohl noch etwas schwerer/weicher? 
Ich habe jedenfalls eine "Unbekannte" 3m 30-75g (Gebrauchtkauf ohne Daten), die keine VT ist, aber ziemlich so aussieht und leichter ist. |kopfkrat
Die genauen Unterschiede weiß ich nicht mangels jemals einer alten Primeur Spin in der Hand, aber von der alten Primeur Spin gab es eben auch eine 3m 10-30g. Eine hängt davon sogar zur Zeit im i-bäh. http://i10.ebayimg.com/08/i/000/c6/cb/7b79_1.JPG
-- "Kein Prügel, wie die etwas neueren Serien von Harrison, sondern schöne paraboliche Aktion bis kurz vors Handteil!"
Naja ... 
Das ist die, wo Havkat ganz vorne mal den Spruch "nur aus meinen kalten Händen" :g prägte. Muß also schon ne richtig klasse Spinne sein.


----------



## Freelander (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Na eben dieser Spruch ist mir irgendwann mal hängengeblieben und deshalb wollte ich mal nachhaken wie die Aktion eben dieser Rute ist.:m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Freelander schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ein Mefomaul empfindlicher ist als ein Hecht oder Zandermaul,dafür ist die Rute mit Sicherheit genau die Richtige nur eben zum Mefofischen nicht so ganz.


Leider sind diesbezüglich die beiden Spitzen neuen wirklich weicher, damit ist es keine Hechtrute mehr. Je weicher die Spitze, um so weniger hakt man wirklich.
So hat alles seine 2 Seiten ... :q


----------



## Hooked (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo zusammen!
@Det

wollte mal fragen ob Du mir die Gewichte der 30er; 45er und 75er VHF-Blanks nennen kannst, falls Du es noch irgendwo aufgeschrieben oder im Kopf hast? 

Wäre Dir sehr dankbar!
Das im Trööt wieder zu finden ist etwas mühselig.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> weiches Maul trotzdem soll auf 100m Anhieb durchkommen und der Biss muss ja auch noch ins handgelenk, zwecks Erkennung übertragen werden, dann muss die Rute beim Drill paroli bieten können ohne dass aufgrund der Rute, eine erhöhte gefahr des ausschlitzen besteht???? sehe ich diese besonderen Anforderungen richtig oder fehlt was bzw. ist da was falsch???


Da zählst Du schin richtig auf, und manche Sachen widersprechen sich halt. 
Auch was mit Kleinfischen oder großen Powerfischen passieren können soll?

Ich bin im Zweifelsfall ein Verfechter von a) lieber erstmal haken und evtl. aussteigen als b) nicht haken können, das finde ich viel deprimierender. 
Und die Drillart ist an ner VHF auch anders, entweder der Angler packt da mehr von sich dazu, oder es wird nichts rechtes. Ein bischen üben muß man auch und den Willen zum Anpassen und durchkämpfen haben.
Die Drills sind zweifelsohne schwieriger als z.B. mit ner Sportex KevSpin, dafür macht es aber auch zig-mal mehr Spaß, und man spürt mehr Bisse und hakt mehr an.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Hooked schrieb:


> wollte mal fragen ob Du mir die Gewichte der 30er; 45er und 75er VHF-Blanks nennen kannst, falls Du es noch irgendwo aufgeschrieben oder im Kopf hast?


So viel stand da noch nicht drin. Muß mal raussuchen, vor allem die alten Daten. Weiß im Moment nur ein paar Daten ...

BP-blank 9ft  (21.04.2007)
ST=32 + HT=90 =>122g

VHF 9' 5-30g M2Q c.blue (21.04.2007)
ST=25 + HT=62 => 87g
ST=2,75<9,75 mm, HT=7,85<12,9 mm

VHF 10'6" 5-30g M2Q (21.04.2007)
ST=25 + HT=87 => 112g
ST=2,25<11,0 mm, HT=8,9<14,3 mm
(3.E-Spitze) ST=21 (14.11.2007)


----------



## Hooked (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Dann lass erstmal gut sein!
Aber danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Kannst Du bei Gelegenheit mal posten. Falls Sie Dir mal wieder in die Hände fallen...


----------



## Hooked (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Oh, wow!

Du bist aber ziemlich flott mit sowas! :m


----------



## Hooked (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Mich interessieren die 9ft Blanks!!! Danke nochmal...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Hooked schrieb:


> Mich interessieren die 9ft Blanks!!! Danke nochmal...


Dann wars das schon, der blaue 30er ist der einzige 9ft, den ich habe. 
Und er Unterschied der 9ft zur 10ft6" ist gewaltig, kommt ne ganz andere Rute bei raus.


----------



## Freelander (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi,
Ich bin auch ein Verfechter von sicher Haken,aber dann lieber dranbehalten als ausschlitzen,weil man Mefo´s doch nicht so oft ans Band bekommt wie Hecht oder Zander.
Deshalb lieber ein bischen Zarter als Härter damit umgehen,und hübsch müde machen das Tier und nicht schleunigst an den Strand werfen.In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft sagt man doch so schön,aber so hat jeder seinen Stil.
Ich sehe ein,dass man für einige Arten einen Harten Stock braucht,dass mach ich auch so,aber eben für andere einen etwas weicheren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Freelander schrieb:


> In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft sagt man doch so schön,aber so hat jeder seinen Stil.
> Ich sehe ein,dass man für einige Arten einen Harten Stock braucht,dass mach ich auch so,aber eben für andere einen etwas weicheren.


Das ist es auch, hatten heute grad die Diskussion. :m

Und ne VHF paßt nicht zu jedem Angler, manche kommen wahrscheinlich besser mit einer VT klar, und andere tendieren zu noch weniger straffen Ruten. Eine Menge Faktoren bis hin zur Rutenhaltung, Kraftdosierung und Träumerei beim Angeln spielen da mit rein.


----------



## moped (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Mhh hört sich ja gut an. Die 5-20 wäre wieder zu leicht für sowas?


 
Servus,

ich glaube, daß noch sehr wenige Leute (außer dem Rainer fällt mir gar keiner ein!) die 20er gefischt haben. Da wird ein Telefonat mit dem Robert sicher das aufschlußreichste für dich sein.

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## jd. (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Harrison-Fans,

Wer kennt diesen Blank oder besser wer fischt einen solchen Blank und kann etwas zum Wurfverhalten und zur Aktion sagen.

Wo lässt sich dieser Blank zwischen der VT bzw. VHF einordnen.

Hier die Daten,

Harrison W1 (?) 3,05m WG 10-35gr. und ungeschliffen!!!

http://www.rutenreparatur.de/html/spinnruten_blank.html

Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Markus18 (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Fans,
war heute bei einem großen, bekannten Rutenbauer welcher mir einen Harrisonblank namens "Airport" in die Hand drückte. Der Blank ähnelt sehr dem Vhf Blank mit dem kleinen Unterschied, dass das gewobene Carbon am ganzen unteren Blankteil verbaut ist.Konnte aber beim schütteln und schwingen sonst keinen Unterschied zum Vhf feststellen.
Soll ein neuer, überarbeiteter Blank sein.
Kennt einer von euch Freaks den Stecken und kann mir da was genaueres dazu sagen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



jd. schrieb:


> Wo lässt sich dieser Blank zwischen der VT bzw. VHF einordnen.


Der V2T ist eine Sonderserie der VT, laut Auskunft. 

W1 weiß ich nicht, wird aber nicht soweit von weg sein. 
Die 3,20m 5-30g und die 3,05m 10-35g sind sowieso Sonderserien, die im normalen Vertriebsprogramm nirgendwo auftauchen.
Über die alte Primeur Spin 3,05m 10-30g sprachen wir ja oben schon mal. 
Wie die Blanks genau ausfallen und wie die Charge genau geworden ist, daß kann man nur ausprobieren.


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Der V2T ist eine Sonderserie der VT, laut Auskunft.


da biste falsch informiert...
es ist ein VT Blank, das 2 ist lediglich die kennung für das herstellungsjahr, nächstes jahr heisst der gleiche Blank dann vielleicht 27a, genauso wie der VHF auch verschiedenen kennungen für das herstellerjahr hat....
was wiederum nicht bedeudet dass es verschiedene (modifizierte) Blanks sind.
was die andresn bezeichnungen betrifft...
im prinzip ist es so, dass Blanks die von harrison hergestellt werden aber nicht in der offiziellen Liste erscheinen bennant werden können wie es der Rutenbauer (Vertreiber) will.
Als Bsp. der 30iger VHf in 230 von Robert, der könnte ihn z.b. "anglerboard-edition", "mad" oder sonstwie taufen. Nichts desto trotz ist es ein VHF Blank....
also nich verrückt machen lassen, 

aber:
es gibt sicher den ein oder anderen Blank, der auf spezielle Wünsche der Rutenbauer, von harrison hergestellt wird. (BSP der 230iger 30WG von Robert) in bälde kommen ja auch wieder 2 hinzu wie ich schon angesprochen habe. Diese Blanks erscheinen dann nicht in der offiziellen herstellerliste, das sind dann Blanks, die der jew. Vertreiber/Rutenbauer anfertigen lässt um einen gewissen Kundenkreis zu befriediegen. Ob die dann wirklich in serie gehen bleibt abzuwarten...
apropos Serie...
der VHf 120 wird wahrscheinlich offiziell ausm Programm genommen, was wiederum nicht heisst, dass er nicht mehr erhältlich sein wird


----------



## Freelander (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

apropos Serie...
der VHf 120 wird wahrscheinlich offiziell ausm Programm genommen, was wiederum nicht heisst, dass er nicht mehr erhältlich sein wird[/quote]

Da bin aber froh das ich schon einen hab.


----------



## Gäddsax (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Die VT-Serie von vor 3 Jahren hieß inoffiziell VT -2.
Wer hat jetzt gewonnen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> da biste falsch informiert...
> 
> es gibt sicher den ein oder anderen Blank, der auf spezielle Wünsche der Rutenbauer, von harrison hergestellt wird.


Die Info stammt aber vom CH selber:

"also seit Anfang des Jahres 2007 heissen die VT Blanks, bei Harrison  
V2T  da wurde etwas am Blank verändert (was habe ich bisher auch noch
nicht gemerkt) und die Qualitätskontrolle ist verbessert worden.
Bei Harrison gibt es wahlweise die Farben burgund rot, grün, und
graphite klar lackiert ( anthrazit ) wobei die Farbe  burgund rot  in
Deutschland  am verbreitesten ist."

Das wäre ja sowas wie das M2Q bei der VHF.
Die burgunden werden genau der Standard sein, die beiden "schwatten" sind spezielle, wie Du schreibst so machbar.

Hardi hat immerhin eine lange schwarze VT 3,20 5-30g aufgebaut, vlt. sagt er irgendwann mal was dazu, aber er "fliegt" im Moment wohl lieber. 

Und ein Harrison-Blank in grün würde mir zur Abwechselung aber auch sehr gut gefallen. :m


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Grün wäre das Grösste!
Auch für meinen Geschmack so Richtung: British Racing Green.


----------



## Gäddsax (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Bei Harrison gibt es wahlweise die Farben burgund rot, grün, und
> graphite klar lackiert ( anthrazit ) wobei die Farbe  burgund rot  in
> Deutschland  am verbreitesten ist.




Na na, wohl die letzten 35 Seiten nicht vollständig studiert?
Der Mad hatte doch geschrieben, dass die 2 für 2 Schichten steht.
Rot und grün gab es die vhf noch nie und grün die VT auch nicht.
Jetzt aber los, 35 Seiten zurück und lesen.
Auf auf!


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Gäddsax schrieb:


> Die VT-Serie von vor 3 Jahren hieß inoffiziell VT -2.
> Wer hat jetzt gewonnen?


 
niemand deke ich oder
geht ja net ums gewinnen es geht ja darum dass immer irgendwelche Bezeichnungen auftauchen ob nun die "mQ" bei VHf oder die "Zahlen" bei Vt, ist eigentlich völlig egal, manche meinen dann es wäre der absolut neuste Blank dieser Serie, das dem nicht so ist wollte ich eigentlich klarstellen, und ob die Qaualikontrolle verbessert wurde intressiert ja den Blank ansich nicht, das dient bei Harrison dazu, Fehlerquellen und die damit zusammenhängende"Kulanz" auszuwerten.... 
die haben dadurch einfach nen besseren Überblick, wann welcher Blank produziert wurde.


----------



## Gäddsax (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ...ob nun die "mQ" bei VHf oder die "Zahlen" bei Vt, ist eigentlich völlig egal,



Eben.


----------



## Gäddsax (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Bei RST beispielsweise werden die M3 Blanks seit mehr als 10 Jahren ständig weiterentwickelt und keinen interessierts.

Hier ist das anders. Knickt eine von 400 Ruten ab, beginnt gleich das große Wehklagen und Rätselraten, Hersteller und Rutenbauer werden mit Mails bombardiert und von Theoretikern genervt, die von der Materie nicht den blassen Schimmer haben.

Meine Empfehlung: Mal bei RST das Werk besuchen, wenn sowas noch angeboten wird.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> niemand deke ich oder
> geht ja net ums gewinnen es geht ja darum dass immer irgendwelche Bezeichnungen auftauchen


Genau! #h 
Da sich immer mehr an das Harrison-Spin-Flaggschiff dranhängen , ist auch mit einer gewissen Unordnung zu rechnen bzw. Klarstellung nötig.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Grün wäre das Grösste!
> Auch für meinen Geschmack so Richtung: British Racing Green.


Genau, genau nur eines! #6
Eine spezielle Sonderserie ab einer gewissen Stückzahl, die mad auflegen lassen könnte, nimmt in meinem Kopf Gestalt an, z.B. ne extrem spitzige VHF 5-20 in 9'6" :m 

Die 9'6" ist genau die Länge, ab wo mir ein Rutenblank nicht mehr zu kurz ist. :g 
Hatte schon mal eine 2,90m HiModul-Rute in blau eine Zeit in Benutzung, und die Salthya hat es wieder bestätigt. Mit 9' fühle ich mich irgendwie verloren am Ufer.


----------



## angelspezi82 (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Grün wäre das Grösste!
> Auch für meinen Geschmack so Richtung: British Racing Green.



hmm .... meine neue wird wieder stink normal antrhazit!

aber ich finds geil so! zum glück sind aber ja die geschmäcker verschieden #6


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Gäddsax schrieb:


> Bei RST beispielsweise werden die M3 Blanks seit mehr als 10 Jahren ständig weiterentwickelt und keinen interessierts.
> 
> Hier ist das anders. Knickt eine von 400 Ruten ab, beginnt gleich das große Wehklagen und Rätselraten, Hersteller und Rutenbauer werden mit Mails bombardiert und von Theoretikern genervt, die von der Materie nicht den blassen Schimmer haben.


 
was unter Umständen einfach nur am Kundenklientel liegt
Die Flifies haben, so sehe ich das zumindest, eine total andere Einstellung insbes. was Gerät, die Behandlung und die Anschaffung (auch die damit verbundenen Kosten) dessen betrifft, als die meisten Spinfischer. Ich muss allerdings der Gerechtigkeit wegen erwähnen, dass die Spinfischer (im allgemeinen) sich langsam aber sicher in die Richtung der Flifi bewegen, zumindest gibt es ein paar Vorreiter. Leider ist es aber noch sehr oft so...
"Ich kaufe ne Rute für 350€ die bringt mir den Fisch alleine ins Boot und brechen oder sonstwie kaputt gehen darf die schon gar nicht....."
was dann passiert, wenn mal eine kaputt geht (warum auch immer) gibts gleich Zoff!

Die von Dir angesprochene Entwicklung...
ich bin sehr wohl überzeugt, dass die Jungs (nicht nur) bei harrison weiterentwickeln und testen, in der regel wird dann aber die "Weiterentwicklung" mit neuem namen auf den Markt gebracht...


----------



## mad (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Markus18 schrieb:


> Hi Fans,
> war heute bei einem großen, bekannten Rutenbauer welcher mir einen Harrisonblank namens "Airport" in die Hand drückte. Der Blank ähnelt sehr dem Vhf Blank mit dem kleinen Unterschied, dass das gewobene Carbon am ganzen unteren Blankteil verbaut ist.Konnte aber beim schütteln und schwingen sonst keinen Unterschied zum Vhf feststellen.
> Soll ein neuer, überarbeiteter Blank sein.
> Kennt einer von euch Freaks den Stecken und kann mir da was genaueres dazu sagen.



servus,

bin leider nur kleiner und nicht so bekannter rutenbauer|wavey:
aber diese blanks habe ich schon lange.
und rainer wird bald diese rute fischen.#6


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Frage: 4-teilger VT-Blank in 3m?

Hat wer sowas?

Uli


----------



## Markus18 (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> bin leider nur kleiner und nicht so bekannter rutenbauer|wavey:
> aber diese blanks habe ich schon lange.
> und rainer wird bald diese rute fischen.#6



Na prima, dann kannst du bestimmt was zum Blank sagen!


----------



## mad (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Gäddsax schrieb:


> Rot und grün gab es die vhf noch nie und grün die VT auch nicht.
> Jetzt aber los, 35 Seiten zurück und lesen.
> Auf auf!



servus,

doch das sind standart farben von harrison.#6
glaube ich hab sogar paar vhf's in rot.
hab sogar die ganze 9' vt serie in cobaltblau:vik:
aber nur alle blanks 2mal und das sind meine.:l
und nein, die gebe ich nicht her.#d#d#d


----------



## angelspezi82 (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> doch das sind standart farben von harrison.#6
> glaube ich hab sogar paar vhf's in rot.
> ...




böser määäd |uhoh:|gr:


----------



## mad (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Markus18 schrieb:


> Na prima, dann kannst du bestimmt was zum Blank sagen!



servus,

wenn ich ehrlich bin nein.
habe noch keine zeit gehabt mir diesen neuen blank anzusehen.
muß leider paar ruten fertig bekommen.
wird aber in kürze rainer machen können, der bekommt sowas von mir zum testen.#6
ich komme ja eh nicht mehr zum fischen.#d


----------



## Markus18 (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Aber zu den Groessen und Wurfgewichtklassen kannst du doch bestimmt Auskunft geben.Herr W. hatte die leider nur in 2.70 75Gramm.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> doch das sind standart farben von harrison.#6
> glaube ich hab sogar paar vhf's in rot.
> hab sogar die ganze 9' vt serie in cobaltblau:vik:


Die Standardfarben sind also kein Problem, und die non-Standard-mad Exklusivfarbe breitet sich auch aus. :m

Die VHF 5-30 10'6" gibt's nicht demnächst mal zufällig in rot (burgund)?
Ansonsten wären die grüne und die cobaltblaue ja viel interessanter. Da könnte sich alleine wegen des Edeleffektes :k der sehr schönen Harrisonfarben bestimmt eher jemand mit anfreunden als mit dem profanen anthrazit, so sehen ja schließlich fast alle Ruten aus.

Und:


mad schrieb:


> hab sogar die ganze 9' vt serie in cobaltblau:vik:
> aber nur alle blanks 2mal und das sind meine.:l
> und nein, die gebe ich nicht her.#d#d#d


Wofür brauchst Du denn 2 Blanks davon, wenn Du damit nicht zum fischen kommst? 
Für den 9' -120g VT in cobaltblau gibt es hiermit einen Interessenten! :g


----------



## Slotti (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die VHF 5-30 10'6" gibt's nicht demnächst mal zufällig in rot (burgund)?
> Ansonsten wären die grüne und die cobaltblaue ja viel interessanter. Da könnte sich alleine wegen des Edeleffektes :k der sehr schönen Harrisonfarben bestimmt eher jemand mit anfreunden als mit dem profanen anthrazit, so sehen ja schließlich fast alle Ruten aus.




Jepp !!

also das Burgund Rot is wirklich zum verlieben, wenn ich mir nun den Blank noch in einem dunklen grün vorstelle *miammiamm* da könnt ich glatt schwach werden. Hauptsache keine Disco farben alles schön "dezent".

Grüße Slotti


----------



## mad (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Markus18 schrieb:


> Aber zu den Groessen und Wurfgewichtklassen kannst du doch bestimmt Auskunft geben.Herr W. hatte die leider nur in 2.70 75Gramm.



ich habe diese blanks aber was genau und welche gewichtsklassen die kommen oder nicht, keine ahnung.
hab auch die zeit momentan nicht diesen blank selber erst zu fischen. dafür habe ich doch meine testfischer|muahah:

und farbe hin oder her, die cobaltblauen harrison blanks gibts nur bei mad.:vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Frage: 4-teilger VT-Blank in 3m?
> Uli


Hi Uli! 
Meines Wissens gibt es keine 4tlg von Harrison, auch wäre der 15-45g wohl etwas zu schwer.

Alternative:
Volker margaux hat aber eine sehr überzeugende Alternative aufgetan, die 4tlg
Greys GRXi Travel Spin, z.B. hier zu sehen http://www.gt-angelshop.com/product_info.php?pName=greys-grxi-spin.
Klaus und ich haben da ein bischen mit geworfen und hätten die auch sofort behalten :q, wesentlich besser als z.B. die ehemalige 4tlg von CMW. Ist ne ganz sanfte und die Steckungen merkt man nicht negativ!


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hi Uli!
> Meines Wissens gibt es keine 4tlg von Harrison, auch wäre der 15-45g wohl etwas zu schwer.


 
Selbstverständlich gibt es die.

Leider nicht so einfach in D. Ich dachte hier wüßte einer was. 

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Zu den Farben nochmal:
Meine Wunschfarben wären, die leichten Blanks in burgund-rot bis hin zum 45er WG, die ab 75 in cobalt blau. 
Und dazu jeweils einen Ersatzrutenblank in Harrison-dark-green ala British-Spider-Green. 
Die Interceptor sieht wegen ihrer Farbe viel hochklassiger aus als eine anthrazite leichte VHF. Das cobaltblau wirkt erst so richtig an den kräftigeren Blanks, der 75 und 150. Das burgund-rot wirkt an den dünnen Blanks hochklassig, die schwereren werden damit recht plump. 
Und die Ersatzrute muß natürlich unbedingt eine andere Farbe haben. 
Wie gesagt, das wäre mein Wunschfarbensetting, mit System.


----------



## Bernhard* (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Gäddsax schrieb:


> ...
> Meine Empfehlung: Mal bei RST das Werk besuchen, wenn sowas noch angeboten wird.


 
Wo ist das gleich wieder? In der Nähe von Augsburg? Ich wär gleich dabei!!!! #6



mad schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> wenn ich ehrlich bin nein.
> habe noch keine zeit gehabt mir diesen neuen blank anzusehen.
> ...


 
Du bist doch eh so ein Warmduscher, der bei diesen Temperaturen nicht mehr ans Wasser geht!! :m


----------



## snoekbaars (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin zusammen!!

Mal eine ganz andere Frage.

Was könnte man für eine einmal gefischte, von mad aufgebaute Harrison VT 15-45 in 9 Fuß, als Multirute mit GoldcermetRingen verlangen wenn man sie verkaufen will?


Vielleicht kann mir da ja Jemand einen Tipp geben.

TL
Ralph


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



snoekbaars schrieb:


> Was könnte man für eine einmal gefischte, von mad aufgebaute Harrison VT 15-45 in 9 Fuß, als Multirute mit GoldcermetRingen verlangen wenn man sie verkaufen will?


Irgendwo zwischen reinem Blankpreis und Erstehpreis liegt der mögliche Wert.
Als reellen Materialpreis und Materialwert kannst Du in etwa mit Blank und Ringe annehmen, das kommt schon näher.
Wie die Rute in der Ausführung jemandem gefällt #c, das ist aber entscheidend und bringt Plus- oder Minuspunkte.


----------



## Margaux (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



snoekbaars schrieb:


> Was könnte man für eine einmal gefischte, von mad aufgebaute Harrison VT 15-45 in 9 Fuß, als Multirute mit GoldcermetRingen verlangen wenn man sie verkaufen will?
> TL
> Ralph




Hej Ralph,

so eine Rute verkauft man doch nicht, die muß man einfach behalten #6. Gefällt Dir das Multifischen nicht?
Hat die Rute einen Triggergriff oder einen "normalen", nur verkehrtrum angebrachten Rollenhalter? So habe ich mir die VT 75 und die VT 120 aufbauen lassen und würde diese Ruten nie hergeben #d:vik:. 

Ein reiner Multiaufbau mit Triggergriff wird sicherlich nicht so einfach zu verkaufen sein, da das den Käuferkreis (in Deutschland) doch einschränkt. Ein flexibler Aufbau wäre da sicherlich interessanter... |rolleyes


----------



## Margaux (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Alternative:
> Volker / Margaux hat aber eine sehr überzeugende Alternative aufgetan, die 4tlg
> Greys GRXi Travel Spin, z.B. hier zu sehen http://www.gt-angelshop.com/product_info.php?pName=greys-grxi-spin.
> Klaus und ich haben da ein bischen mit geworfen und hätten die auch sofort behalten :q, wesentlich besser als z.B. die ehemalige 4tlg von CMW. Ist ne ganz sanfte und die Steckungen merkt man nicht negativ!



Genau, diese Rute wird sicherlich neben meiner "Harrison-Riege" mehr als nur eine reine Reiserute sein...#6. Zum Wobblern und auf Seeforellen perfekt, wenn ich meine Interceptor gerade nicht zur Stelle habe (was ja zur Zeit der Fall ist...).
Die Greys habe ich übrigens direkt aus England importiert und so gegenüber dem hiesigen Preis ca. 60€ gespart


----------



## snoekbaars (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin zusammen!!

@margaux und angeldet
Vielen Dank für Eure Beiträge.
Hmmm ... ich weiß nocht nicht ob ich wirklich verkaufen werde, tendiere aber schon dahin.
Ich bin einfach doch viel zu sehr Fliegenfischer und mache lieber eine Sache richtig als mehrere nur unvollkommen.
Die wenige Zeit die ich überhaupt zum Fischen habe, nehme ich dann am Ende doch lieber die Fliegenflitzsche, auch wenn es mit einer Spinnrute und entsprechender Erfahrung möglicher Weise "einfacher" wäre.
Die Rute war nun doch nicht ganz billig ... und sie nun für evtl. unter 200 Euro weg zu geben widerstrebt mir halt einfach.

TL
Ralph


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



snoekbaars schrieb:


> Die wenige Zeit die ich überhaupt zum Fischen habe, nehme ich dann am Ende doch lieber die Fliegenflitzsche, auch wenn es mit einer Spinnrute und entsprechender Erfahrung möglicher Weise "einfacher" wäre.


Das ist so eine Sache: Bei mir genau anders herum, mache im Zweifelsfall alles mit der "Langspinne" bzw. Lightfloat/Match, spezielle Wurffloater ersetzen mir die Fliegenschnur usw..
Trotzdem hab ich letztens mal eine schicke Fliegenrute geschossen und habe sogar Multis rumliegen. Vlt. brauche ich sie ja doch mal oder jemand anders ...  Eigentlich ist es aber unnütz, ich angele nicht mit, genau wegen der Konzentration.



> Die Rute war nun doch nicht ganz billig ... und sie nun für evtl. unter 200 Euro weg zu geben widerstrebt mir halt einfach.


Gerade deswegen kannst Du sie aber unbesorgt liegen lassen, die verfällt als begehrte Hochklasse-Markenrute nicht im Wert, also wenn Du sie nicht unbedingt aus Finanzgründen/Reinvestition verkaufen mußt ... und mit einer einfachen (billigen) Spinnrute wirst Du noch viel weniger jemals zum Spinnfischen kommen, die machen vergleichsweise viel zu wenig Spaß. Zumal ne VT den Fliegenfischer in Dir noch am ehesten ansprechen dürfte. 
Laß Dir von mad ne Zertifikat-Karte dazu schreiben und hebe die gut auf!


----------



## J-son (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Bei ibäh ist grad' eine VHF 30-90g im Angebot...gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass es sich dabei eigentlich nur um eine 75er handeln kann, oder gibt es einen neuen VHF-Blank?


GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



J-son schrieb:


> Bei ibäh ist grad' eine VHF 30-90g im Angebot...gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass es sich dabei eigentlich nur um eine 75er handeln kann, oder gibt es einen neuen VHF-Blank?


Den VHF -90 Blank gibt es ganz regulär, leider nur in 9ft.

Bei mads-rutenbau wie auch anderen ist er bezeichnet mit: Harrison VHF Spin  	9' ft., 2,70 m  	45-90 g


----------



## Alikes (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin zusammen,
bin gerade total happy da ich eine PN von Mad bekommen habe das meine Rute fertig ist!

Ich kanns jetzt gar nicht mehr abwarten damit ans Wasser zu kommen!

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Bernhard* (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Alikes schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> bin gerade total happy da ich eine PN von Mad bekommen habe das meine Rute fertig ist!
> 
> Ich kanns jetzt gar nicht mehr abwarten damit ans Wasser zu kommen!
> ...


 
Kenn ich - schönes Gefühl!
Was bekommst Du denn?


----------



## Alikes (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin Börnie,
eine Harrison VHF 30-75gr 270cm!

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Margaux (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Alikes schrieb:


> Moin Börnie,
> eine Harrison VHF 30-75gr 270cm!
> 
> Gruß
> Alexander


 
Hej Alexander,
dann können wir nächstes Jahr mit der gleichen Rute gemeinsam an die Elbe #6. Welche Rolle kommt denn bei Dir 'dran?


----------



## Pikepauly (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Margaux 
Nicht nur an die Elbe!
@Alikes
Glückwunsch zur neuen "Flitsche"!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Na, das ist ja eine interessante Enwicklungsperspektive!

Neben dem Geräte-Messi Einkaufsparadies HH (und umzu) jetzt auch noch einen ganzen Schock Harrison-Verrückter (und damit unheilbar infizierter :q) dort! 
Über HEVCOS seid ihr lange schon informiert. :g

Das kann nur gut und lustig werden! #6


----------



## Freelander (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Achso habe ganz vergessen zu erwähnen,ich habe seit letzten Freitag meine Harrison VHF 30-75 in 3,05m und habe sie auch schon gleich am selben Tag an der Elbe getestet,schöööööönes Rütchen:q:l.
Konnte bloß kein Zanderlein verhaften,war ja auch bloß ein Testfischen für ne Stunde.#6

Am 15.12. geht´s noch mal ausgiebig da hin.:vik:


----------



## Alikes (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Margaux,
zu 95% eine Stella 4000 FD
@Pauly,
Danke

Ich habe mir sagen lassen die Zander freuen sich schon auf die neuen Combos ;-)

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Fun (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo,

mal ne Frage an euch...

Ich fische im Sommer viel mit Wobblern, Illex, Rapala und Co. dabei dabei wird der Wobbler immerwieder schön getwischt. Zudem kommen Spinner (5er Mepps) und hier und da mal ein Blinker dran.

Zum Herbst / Winter kommt bei mir die Gufizeit, wo ich meist mit 10-15er Gufi´s fische, jedoch hier und da auch mal nen 20er Gufi einhänge. Das ganze im normalfall am 10g Jigkopf.

Was meint ihr, ne VHF 75 oder doch eher ne Nummer leichter ?

Ich fisch momentan ne Shimano Diaflash EX H (20-50g) und komm damit gut aus mit ner Shimano Stradic 4000er. Wenn jemand von euch die Rute kennt, mit was für ner Serie von Harrison kann man sie vergleichen ?

Ne PM an Mad hab ich schon geschrieben und er meint, ne VHF 75 wär ideal, meine ich auch wenn ich mir mal die Gewichtsangaben meiner Köder anschaue. Allerdings hatte ich noch keine Harrison in der Hand.

Jetzt wollt ich mir jedoch mal ne 3, 4 oder auch 5 Meinung einholen, befor ich mich so langsam entscheide.


----------



## schroe (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Fun,
ich habe die 270iger EX H und die VHF75 in 270cm Länge.
Die Diaflash bewältigt tatsächlich, bis etwa 75gr. (Brutale Jerkbaitextremisten fischen auch 120gr damit:q). 
Das entspräche dann dem Wg Spektrum der VHF75. Die wäre auch mit der 4000er Stradic gut bestückt.
Für die Sommerfischerei wie du sie beschreibst, wäre vielleicht die VT die bessere Wahl, für den Winter eindeutig die VHF.
Ich pers. würde die Diaflash für die Wobbler behalten und alles, was auch nur nach Gummi riecht, mit der VHF bedienen.

Trotzdem kann man natürlich mit der VHF auch Wobbler fischen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> und alles, was auch nur nach Gummi riecht, mit der VHF bedienen.


|kopfkrat an was erinnert mich das bloß? |muahah:



Wobei ich die Aussage zur VHF-Jigrute nur unterstützen kann.


----------



## schroe (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Det, ..... du Ferkel.:q


----------



## schroe (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> Det, ..... du Ferkel.:q



Ergänzung: 
Die VHF ist deutlich direkter als die EXH. Sie überträgt die Köderbewegungen spürbarer und die Köderführung ist die Bewegung, die du mit der Rute beschreibst.
Dennoch haben beide Ruten etwa das gleiche Kraftpotential.


----------



## Fun (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ok, danke schonmal!

Ich muss mal schauen, denn ich suche ne Rute, die ich für Wobbler und Gufi gleichermaßen gut nutzen kann.

Wo genau liegt den der unterschied zwischen der VT und der VHT ?

@Schroe: Die EX H leistet wirklich mehr als 50g ! Nur ich hab auch schon miterlebt, als sie bei nem Angelkollegen von mir zerbrochen ist, gleich zwei mal, beim druchziehen eines 15er Gummifisches |bigeyes Aber anscheinend hatte sie vorher schonmal nen Schlag abbekommen. Am Wochende hat meine allerdings auch schon leicht geknackst, als ich nen 20er Gufi am 10er Kopf geworfen habe. Daher kam mir die Idee schonmal nach ner Rute für 2008 zu schauen und mal etwas mehr zu investieren. Vielleicht war´s aber auch falscher alarm ...|evil:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Fun schrieb:


> Am Wochende hat meine allerdings auch schon leicht geknackst, als ich nen 20er Gufi am 10er Kopf geworfen habe.


|uhoh: Knacksen nix gut. 
Das ist bei solchen Ruten immer ein Alarmsignal, schau mal woher es kommt, da kann man den Stecken rechtzeitig eher noch retten - Inlay+Epoxy legen etc., wenn er durch ist wird das nichts mehr so richtig.


----------



## Fun (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hab die Rute nach dem Knacksen mal untersucht und abgetastet, auch die zwei Kollegen die ich mithatte haben skeptisch geschaut ! Konnte allerdings nichts finden. Hoffe es war nichts ernstes. Spätestens beim nächsten Drill wird es sich zeigen 



> Ergänzung:
> Die VHF ist deutlich direkter als die EXH. Sie überträgt die Köderbewegungen spürbarer und die Köderführung ist die Bewegung, die du mit der Rute beschreibst.
> Dennoch haben beide Ruten etwa das gleiche Kraftpotential.


 
Hört sich auf der einen Seite gut an, aber auf der anderen Seite hab ich doch etwas angst dafor, da dass heist, dass man auch mehr mit aussteigern rechnen muss. Grad wenn mal ne Bachforelle am Spinner hängt (was immer mal vorkommen kann) wird das ne heikle sache...ist die Rute den viel härter/steifer als die EXH ?


----------



## Fehlbiss (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Nabend nen kumpel gings vor nen monat nich anders beim nächsten anhieb nach dem knacks gabs ein knall und das spitzenteil war im eimer


----------



## schroe (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Die VT ist etwas "langsamer" als die VHF.
Würde ich pers. einen Allrounder suchen, wärs die VT. Ich weiß aber, dass da die Meinungen auseinandergehen. Am besten, du rufst den Mad mal an. Er berät kompetent und schwatzt niemandem etwas auf.

Die Diaflashs knacken, wenn man sie mal richtig belastet hat im Handteil. Meist in der Vibralock Verbindung des Rollenhalters. Nicht schlimm.
Dein Kumpel muß ihr vorher irgend etwas "Vernichtendes" angetan haben. Wer eine EXH bricht, der weiß warum es passierte. 
Der Jerkbaitextremist, den ich oben erwähnte, hat mit der Rute auf dem Bodden seine große Castaic Forelle hermgefeuert (meine, die liegt umbei 140gr). Nicht gerade ideal, Schaden hat sie keinen genommen.
Meine EXH mußte in Norwegen als "Lighttackle Köhlerbremse" herhalten. Kein Problem.
Fürs Gummifischen war sie mir allerdings zu "träge" und kopflastig.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Fun schrieb:


> Hört sich auf der einen Seite gut an, aber auf der anderen Seite hab ich doch etwas angst dafor, da dass heist, dass man auch mehr mit aussteigern rechnen muss. Grad wenn mal ne Bachforelle am Spinner hängt (was immer mal vorkommen kann) wird das ne heikle sache...ist die Rute den viel härter/steifer als die EXH ?


Mein Tip: Wechsel auf ne Mono-Spule für den Spinner oder ne lange Mono-Schlag-Dehnschnur auf Distanz davor, dann geht das wie ne 1 und die VHF gibt Dir immer noch mehr Rückmeldung über gescheite Monoschnur + Rute als die meisten anderen Ruten per Geflecht. Und Aussteiger sind dann kein Thema, auch nicht bei den zappeligsten Forellis.
Ansonsten sind deine Bedenken schon berechtigt.


----------



## Fun (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antworten, hab jetzt schon etwas mehr Durchblick, was für die Auswahl entscheident ist. Fisch sehr gern mit geflochtener, da ich unter anderem gerne mal No-Knotes verwende(Knotenfaul und man kann eher mal nen Hänger durch Hakenaufbiegen lösen ). Daher werd ich vorher auf jedenfall nochmal mim Mad sprechen. Wenn man schon Geld investiert, will man ja wissen was einen erwartet. Werd erstmal noch ein bisschen überlegen, zudem kommt ja noch, dass man sich Kork, Rollenhalter, Rutenringe etc. aussuchen kann, was mich auch noch länger am überlegen halten wird. Oh man, hoffentlich platzt mein Kopf nicht :q


----------



## schroe (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Fun,
ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob du dir sicher bist, was du eigentlich willst.:q

Bachforelle, Spinner, 75gr, 20cm Gufis, Wobbler twitchen.

Das macht günstigstenfalls zwei Ruten. Idealerweise wären vier Ruten notwendig.

Die Forellen, die du mit deiner Diaflash fängst/verlierst, die wirst du auch mit einer VT oder VHF landen/verlieren.

Überleg dir in Ruhe, wie du deine Schwerpunkte setzen willst und lass dich dann in Ruhe beraten. Eine Rute die für alles herhält, gibt es nicht.

Naja, fast nicht. 
"Blechpeitsche" hieße das vermeintliche Zauberwort.:q 
Dann kehr aber nochmal ganz tief in dich und quäl dir den Blechpeitschen Fan Thread rein.


----------



## scemler (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Fehlbiss schrieb:


> Nabend nen kumpel gings vor nen monat nich anders beim nächsten anhieb nach dem knacks gabs ein knall und das spitzenteil war im eimer



Meinst du Veit?

Anglet er deshalb wieder mit der Quantum Zander? ;+


----------



## Fun (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Bachforelle, Spinner, 75gr, 20cm Gufis, Wobbler twitchen.


 
Doch, weiss schon was ich will 

Hauptfisch ist Hecht. Wenn du die Bachforelle wegläst ist die Aufzählung ja gar nicht mal verkehrt. Hab an meiner Stecke die ich befische einige Wehre, wo ich, wenn nicht´s geht auch mal nen 5er Mepps durchziehe und da hängt hier und da auch mal ne Bachforelle drann. 

Mit der Diaflash hab ich fast keine Bachforelle verloren, da ich am Wehr meine Bremse dementsprechend anpasse. Wenn du sagst die VHT ist vergleichbar mit der Diaflsash weiss ich ja ungefähr wie ich fischen würde.

Aber es ist jetzt nciht so, dass Bachforelle mein Hauptfisch ist. Bin eher auf größere Räuber aus.

Möchte nur keinen totalen Prügel als Rute haben. Mir ist schon klar dass ich mit einer -75g Rute keinen 10g Köder ideal führen kann. Möchte allerdings auch noch mit einem solchen Köder anständig fishcen könne, ohne gleich zu einer anderen Rute greifen zu müssen.


----------



## duck_68 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Die 10ft 30 - 75 VHF ist auf jeden Fall härter als die Diaflash 300XH -  ich fische auch beide Ruten


----------



## Margaux (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Fun
Ich fische sowohl die VHF -75 als auch die VT -75 (beide in 2,70m). Trotzdem kann - ODER MÖCHTE - ich Dir keinen Tip geben. Die Meinungen gehen da sehr auseinander und gehen nach dem ganz individuellen "(Angel-) Empfinden". 

Die VT -75 ist der klare Allrounder. Ich denke, hier wird auch eine Bachforelle nicht allzu schnell ausschlitzen (wobei die Gefahr trotzdem besteht!). Erfahrungswerte habe ich hierzu allerdings nicht!!

Die VHF -75 wiederum ist (noch) leichter und (noch) schneller, ganz klar eine GuFi-lastige Rute, wobei auch ich die VHF mit Wobblern angele und - im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen hier im Thread (Schroe |supergri #h) - sie dafür nicht für schlecht halte. Für das Hechtangeln also eine superklasse Rute.

Solltest Du übrigens auch Schleppen wollen, kommst Du allerdings an einer VT nicht vorbei, eine VHF würde ich hierzu nicht "mißbrauchen". 

Ich würde Dir  - wie allen in solchen Fragen - raten, die Ruten irgendwie vorher mal vergleichend zu angeln. Vielleicht gibt es in Deiner Nähe den ein oder anderen Harrisonangler. Wir können hier viel theoretisieren, Deine Art zu angeln und Dein Gefühl für die Blanks kannst aber nur Du beurteilen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Fun

Wenn Du mal nach Nähe Hanau kommst melde Dich, ist ja nicht so weit, und die 75er VHF könntest Du gerne mal testen...


CU Stefan


----------



## peterws (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> [...]Solltest Du übrigens auch Schleppen wollen, kommst Du allerdings an einer VT nicht vorbei, eine VHF würde ich hierzu nicht "mißbrauchen".[...]



Wie meinst Du das? Mißbrauchen beim Schleppen? Geht doch wohl nicht kaputt davon!


----------



## Fun (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> @Fun
> 
> Wenn Du mal nach Nähe Hanau kommst melde Dich, ist ja nicht so weit, und die 75er VHF könntest Du gerne mal testen...
> 
> ...


 
Danke für´s Angebot! Von meiner Arbeit aus sind ca. 45min fahrt. Wenn ich es zeitlich geregelt bekomme, werd ich mich mal bei dir melden !


----------



## Margaux (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



peterws schrieb:


> Wie meinst Du das? Mißbrauchen beim Schleppen? Geht doch wohl nicht kaputt davon!


 
NEIN, die hält wie eine Eins #6. Sie ist nur zum Schleppen zu hart und das macht deshalb keinen Sinn (und keinen Spaß). Man kann sie selbstverständlich zum Schleppen nehmen, wenn man gerade keine Schlepprute zur Hand hat. Aber wenn man öfter schleppt, sollte man doch eine andere Rute einsetzen. Ich halte die VT 75 bspw. für eine ganz hervorragende Schlepprute.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Fun schrieb:


> Danke für´s Angebot! Von meiner Arbeit aus sind ca. 45min fahrt. Wenn ich es zeitlich geregelt bekomme, werd ich mich mal bei dir melden !



Los gehts, im Main kann man ja schließlich schön mit Gufi Schneider bleiben... :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## taxel (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Los gehts, im Main kann man ja schließlich schön mit Gufi Schneider bleiben... :vik::vik::vik:



Versucht es mal mit richtig agilem Metall. Bei mir hat es letztens auf Bleikopfspinner und Cicada gerappelt. Gummi brachte am gleichen Platz nix.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Die 10ft 30 - 75 VHF ist auf jeden Fall härter als die Diaflash 300XH -  ich fische auch beide Ruten


Wobei das nicht heißt, das man mit der langen VHF75 und ihrer verhältnismäßig sensiblen Spitze nicht mehr machen kann als "nur GuFi". 
Bis 10g herunter arbeitet sie übrigens auch hervorragend, schenkt sich mit der BP überhaupt nichts, im Gegenteil.


----------



## duck_68 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Det,

auf keinen Fall ist die 10ft eine reine "Gummi-Rute", nur ist sie, wie ich schrieb, noch etwas härter in der Spitze als die Diaflash. Beim Fischen mit Spinnern und Wobblern gibt sie eine astreine Rückmeldung. Nur ist sie wie Du bereits beschrieben hast, für Köder um die 10g (hauptsächlich Gummi) zu hart - da fehlt da "feeling" etwas.

Martin


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ja, alles klar! :m  Schließlich will man die anderen Ruten ja auch noch einsetzen ...


----------



## Margaux (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Hallo Det,
> 
> auf keinen Fall ist die 10ft eine reine "Gummi-Rute"... Beim Fischen mit Spinnern und Wobblern gibt sie eine astreine Rückmeldung.


 
Interessante Aussage bezüglich der 10ft-VHF -75 #6. 
Ich persönlich finde, daß das auf die 9ft.-Version aber ebenso zutrifft, wenn auch vielleicht nicht ganz so ausgewogen. Ich fische jedenfalls auch gerne Wobbler mit der 9ft.

Die 9ft-VHF 30-75g ist sicherlich eine der zur Zeit meist verkauften Harrisons. Wie beurteilen denn die anderen Eigentümer dieser Rute die "Wobblertauglichkeit"? Setzt doch mal Eure Meinungen und Erfahrungen hier in den Thread. Das wäre interessant zu wissen :m (und würde sicherlich einigen bei der Kaufentscheidung helfen). Ich weiß, daß es diese Diskussion schon mal gab, ist aber schon etwas her und mittlerweile gibt es vielleicht neue Erkenntnisse.


----------



## rainer1962 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Die 9ft-VHF 30-75g ist sicherlich eine der zur Zeit meist verkauften Harrisons. Wie beurteilen denn die anderen Eigentümer dieser Rute die "Wobblertauglichkeit"? .


 
meine Meinung ganz ehrlich?????


gemessen an *meinen *Ansprüchen was das Wobbler fischen angeht...
einfach beschissen

die VHF ist und bleibt in *meinen Augen* ein reiner Gufiblank, das aber zu 1000%!!!!#6
kein Blech, und schon gar kein Wobblerblank ...
natürlich *kann *man mal nen Wobbler, ne Cycade, Effzet fischen, aber da gibbet wesentl. besseres, z.b. ne VT, ne Hornet, ne gelbe Ashura, ne daiko, ne MB, ne rekkai usw..usw..usw.. selbst ne Kev Pike ist von der Aktion her besser zum Nicht-guffieren.
wie gesagt das trifft für *mich* und *meinen* Stil Wobbler zu fischen, zu.............

würde ich ne *allround* Spinne suchen....dann VT.....
oder und das ist ja eigentl. *meine* Philosophie,
jedem Ködertyp seine eigene Rute#6
von daher auch ableitend meine obige Aussage.
Aber ich bin ja nicht stellvertretend für alle da und ich doktere auch net mit Mono und Gummipuffer, Schlagschnur und weiß der geier, was da alles in die Schnüre gebaut wird um der feinen Gufiaktion entgegenzuwirken, rum.
Ne vhf wird mit ner vernünftigen Rolle bestückt, da kommt dann dem WG entsprechendes geflecht drauf, mit den Gummies bestückt und dann gib ihm saures und wehe dem Räuber der dann beist...so und nur so ist in *meinen* Augen die VHF zu fischen#6
alles andre ist ein Kompromis was Köderführung und die VHF betrifft.


----------



## fluefiske (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo !

Um mal bei der VT zu bleiben,speziell 30-75g und 15-45g.
Welches WG. ist bei beiden noch praxisnah,min. und max.Kann ich z.B. mit der 15-45 noch gut 10g werfen und fischen.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Fun (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> meine Meinung ganz ehrlich?????
> 
> 
> gemessen an *meinen *Ansprüchen was das Wobbler fischen angeht...
> ...


 
intressante Aussage !


----------



## rainer1962 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Fun schrieb:


> intressante Aussage !


 
wieso intressant, ich wiederhole mich diesbezüglich ständig, seit ich diesen Fred eröffnet habe(muss man nur nachlesen), das ist meine Meinung und wird es auch bleiben, vorausgesetzt der Blank bleibt so schnell wie er ist und wird nicht verändert, was für mich wiedrum zur Folge hätte, dass ich mir nen neuen Gufiblank suchen müsste|gr:


----------



## Fun (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Weil ich nach deiner Aussage eher zur VT greifen würde.



> (muss man nur nachlesen),


 
Hab mich bis jetzt was meine Zeit erlaubt schon etwas durch den Theard gequält, bin jedoch noch nicht drauf gestosen, sorry


----------



## rainer1962 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Fun schrieb:


> Weil ich nach deiner Aussage eher zur VT greifen würde.


 
da du mehr eine Allrounder suchst würde *ich* genau diesen Blank wählen....
das hat dir aber auch Shroe schon erzählt und wenn du MAD genau schilderst welche Köder du zu wieviel % gedenkst zu fischen wrid er das auch tun#6
ich drücks mal so aus..
bei über 50% der Spinzeit reine Gufis, dann VHF, fischst du aber unter 50% Gummi der Zeit dann ne VT....




> Hab mich bis jetzt was meine Zeit erlaubt schon etwas durch den Theard gequält, bin jedoch noch nicht drauf gestosen, sorry


 kann ich bei der Fülle durchaus nachvollziehen, deswegen auch der smily


----------



## Margaux (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> meine Meinung ganz ehrlich?????
> gemessen an *meinen *Ansprüchen was das Wobbler fischen angeht...
> einfach beschissen


 
Na, ich hoffe, daß sich nach dieser Aussage, diejenigen, die anderer Meinung sind, das überhaupt noch trauen, hier zu schreiben...  

Ich sehe es, wie auch schon geschrieben, nicht so krass. Klar ist der VHF ein GuFi-Blank, aber ab und zu einen Wobbler kann man trotzdem mit ihm fischen (meine Meinung).
Zum reinen Wobblern habe ich mir eine VT -45 bei Robert bestellt. Und daß die VT -75 für mich die beste Allrounder-Rute unter den Harrisons ist, steht ja auch weiter oben auch schon.


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich würde auch zur VT raten!
Aber sich von Robert beraten zu lassen, lohnt sich sicher trotzdem.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## mad (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Na, ich hoffe, daß sich nach dieser Aussage, diejenigen, die anderer Meinung sind, das überhaupt noch trauen, hier zu schreiben...



#hich schon#h
weil ich mit der vhf alles fische.#6

ich zb. nachts auf zander mit wobbler lieber eine vhf-45gr nehme als eine vt-45gr.

wenn "fun" mit max. gufis bis 12cm fischen würde dann wäre die vhf -45gr für mich die bessere. mir machen die gufis bis 20cm sorgen und das geht nur mit einer 75er egal ob jetzt vhf oder vt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> wieso intressant, ich wiederhole mich diesbezüglich ständig, seit ich diesen Fred eröffnet habe(muss man nur nachlesen), das ist meine Meinung und wird es auch bleiben, vorausgesetzt der Blank bleibt so schnell wie er ist und wird nicht verändert, was für mich wiedrum zur Folge hätte, dass ich mir nen neuen Gufiblank suchen müsste|gr:


Rainer, ist ja auch nicht schlimm, macht sowieso jeder ein bischen anders.

Aber hast Du mal die 10ft 75er speziell mads-blaue gefischt? Die ist um einiges anders, und ich habe sie am 1.05. sehr ausführlich mit der BP verglichen, Spektrum von 7cm/9g Wobbler über Effzet bis zum 23cm GuFi ausprobiert. Die BP ist da eher ein "reiner GuFi-Lifter", was aber bekanntlich auch nicht stimmt 

Werfen tut nichts besser (weit+präzise), und sensibel ist sie auch genügend. Der Aufbau ist schon anders als die 9ft. Wenn ich z.B. die 10ft6=3,20 VHF 5-30g mit der 2,30 und 2,70er vergleiche, sind die komplett anders. Je länger so eine VHF ist, umso elastischer und über die Länge variabler wird sie. Das ist meine Erfahrung dabei, und das starke mittlere Rückgrat im unteren Spitzenbereich ist eine Stärke der 9ft'er fürs GuFieren, was die anderen Längen genau so nicht haben. Macht auch nichts, die 10ft fischt sich dabei halt nicht so federleicht, macht dafür anders Sachen.

Da ich mit der Rute alles machen kann, ich damit genauso präzise (incl. ihrer montierten StatioRolle) wie mit einer Baitcaster werfen kann, sie alle Köder super verdaut, die Entfernung echt zusammen schmilzt, und dicke Fische sie erst so richtig in Fahrt kommen lassen, sie besser agiert als die Universalisten VT oder KevSpin, wieso soll ich da nicht alles mit machen? Ich denke Martin_Obelt und maesox können das bestätigen. Bezüglich der 10ft6 -30g und 10ft -75g (c.blau) kann ich nur nach ausgiebigen Tests und Vergleichen sagen: Da kommt Leistungsmäßig nichts was ich bisher sah oder benutzte mit, bezüglich Universalität und Benimm über das ganze mögliche Spektrum schon gar nicht.

Wollt ich ja eigentlich gar nicht schreiben, von wegen Hype und so. Außerdem bin ich dabei wahrscheinlich gnadenlos parteiisch und beidäugig betriebsblind! :g


----------



## Margaux (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> ... sie (_die VHF_) besser agiert als die Universalisten VT oder KevSpin, wieso soll ich da nicht alles mit machen?



Eben genau darum wäre es viel zu schade eine VHF nur auf GuFi zu beschränken. Darum angelt Mad alles mit der VHF. Darum nehme ich sie auch für Wobbler. Nennen wir es die "VHF-Aktion" / das "VHF-Gefühl", daß eben die Allrounder nicht haben, auch nicht die von mir so gern eingesetzte VT.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Genau, machst Du auch! Obwohl die 9ft soagar die relativ härtere Spitze hat und eher im HT anfängt zu federn. Paßt trotzdem ganz gut - besonders auf Hecht - und vor allem: Macht Spaß! #6
Und wenn denn mal Kleinfische abfallen ... nun denn, braucht man sie nicht erst mühsam abhaken. Mit großen Exemplaren kennen sie eh alle kein Pardon.


----------



## Margaux (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Det
Stimmt! Wobei ich ja einschränkend zugeben muß, daß ich bei reiner Wobblerpirsch eine VT (oder bald eine Hornet) mit ans Wasser nehme. Könnten aber beim Hechtangeln  GuFis mit ins Spiel kommen und nicht allzu leichte Wobbler, dann greife ich immer zur VHF #6


----------



## Fun (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> ich zb. nachts auf Zander mit Wobbler lieber eine vhf-45gr nehme als eine vt-45gr.
> 
> wenn "fun" mit max. gufis bis 12cm fischen würde dann wäre die vhf -45gr für mich die bessere. mir machen die gufis bis 20cm sorgen und das geht nur mit einer 75er egal ob jetzt vhf oder vt.


 
würd die 45gr von der Ausgewogenheit zu meiner 4000er Shimano Rolle passen ?


----------



## rainer1962 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> #hich schon#h
> weil ich mit der vhf alles fische.#6
> 
> ich zb. nachts auf zander mit wobbler lieber eine vhf-45gr nehme als eine vt-45gr.
> ...


 
bei Dir ist eh klar dass du alles damit fischst...
erstens haste selbst nur eine (wenn überhaupt)
und zweitens eh kein gefühl in den Knochen zumindest wenns ums wobbeln geht|muahah:|muahah:|muahah: 

@Det
natürlich habe ich die 3m Vhf 75 WG schon gefischt

@Margeaux...
Volker, ich dachte ich hätte die meine philosophie des spezialisierens nahebringen können, versucht zu erklären habe ichs dir und für die Zwecke für die du deine "Reiseallrounder" brauchst haste ja auch die *richtige* Wahl getroffen, und nicht das zuerst geplante genommen, warum wohl????

Leutz es geht ja net darum dass man mal nen Wobbler in der gegend rumstreuen kann oder wie Robert die reefrunner vor den Steinpackungen entlangkurbelt, da ist sie unter Umständen sogar von Vorteil , speziell wenns auf zander geht.....
die knallen auf den Wobbler und hängen sich quasi ohne Anzuschlagen selbst auf. Ist ja oft so dass man gerade nur 2m (wenn überhaupt) Schnur im Wasser hat. ich fische doch auch die 45er und 75er mit Reefrunner und anderen Cranks
aber das ist doch ein total anders gelagerter fall!!!!
Ich kann doch mit so nem Prügel nicht vernünftig Wobbler fischen. Langsam einholen/einkurbeln ja auch so dass man das Spiel merkt, aber net wirklich fischen und dem Wobbler sein Spiel entlocken, welches er imstande ist zu vollführen. Das geht schlicht und ergreifend net....lass mal nen Arnouds, Squirrell oder was in der Richtung, so richtig tanzen....funzt net wirklich, wie gesagt einholen ja, mach ich ja auch und die Bisse sind echt geil, stimme da voll zu, da hauts einem fast das teil aus der hand,
ich habe das ja bewusst so provozierend geschrieben......
ich hoffe ihr versteht das jetzt....
zu Fun
12er gufis =45er WG (wobei nen 12er Kippershad mit 22er kopf in der strömung, da wirds eng
20iger Gufis= mind. 75er (je nach Strömung und Bleikopf)
Ob VT oder VHF ist dann letzendlich geschmacksache.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Ich kann doch mit so nem Prügel nicht vernünftig Wobbler fischen. Langsam einholen/einkurbeln ja auch so dass man das Spiel merkt, aber net wirklich fischen und dem Wobbler sein Spiel entlocken, welches er imstande ist zu vollführen.


Da haben wir's, die simple-Action-Pull-Baits- (was'n Wort ) Wobbler und Spinner passen, ansonsten braucht man ne speziellere Rute, klaro.


----------



## rainer1962 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Fun schrieb:


> würd die 45gr von der Ausgewogenheit zu meiner 4000er Shimano Rolle passen ?


 
würde da ne 2500er Shimanogröße vorziehen


----------



## rainer1962 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> @Det
> Stimmt! Wobei ich ja einschränkend zugeben muß, daß ich bei reiner Wobblerpirsch eine VT (oder bald eine Hornet) mit ans Wasser nehme. Könnten aber beim Hechtangeln  GuFis mit ins Spiel kommen und nicht allzu leichte Wobbler, dann greife ich immer zur VHF #6


 


vergiss mein Kommentar in Post 4022 bezgl. des Treffens 
so ists recht Volker immer die richtige Wahl der Waffen treffen#6


----------



## scemler (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich kenne mich jetzt nicht SO gut mit Ruten aus.

Wie sollte denn eine ideale Wobbler-Rute von den Eigenschafter her sein? Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Slotti (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

wird langsam Zeit das mal jemand "Internet zum anfassen" erfindet  , ich schwanke auch schon seit ein paar tagen zwischen VT und VHF , letztlich wirds wohl so laufen das ich irgendwann doch beide zuhause stehen habe :vik:

Grüße Slotti


----------



## angelspezi82 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Slotti schrieb:


> wird langsam Zeit das mal jemand "Internet zum anfassen" erfindet  , ich schwanke auch schon seit ein paar tagen zwischen VT und VHF , letztlich wirds wohl so laufen das ich irgendwann doch beide zuhause stehen habe :vik:
> 
> Grüße Slotti



wird wohl am besten sein #6

zumindest kann ich dir aus erfahrung sagen:

wenn du dir ne harrison kaufst, bleibts nich die einzige!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> weil ich mit der vhf alles fische.#6







********!posting of the year!********



​


----------



## moped (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> wenn du dir ne harrison kaufst, bleibts nich die einzige!


 
Wie wahr, wie wahr|uhoh::q!!! Nummer 4 ist unterwegs, yeah!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das Problem ist sogar ein so besonderes, heimlich wachsendes und sich schleichend ausbreitendes (HEVCOS = High Extending VHF Contact Owning Syndrome), daß ich mir echt Sorgen mache.


Post-1754, lange her 

Das ist unheilbar :g, wie ich aus fast 2 Jahren und vergeblichen Ablenkungsversuchen weiß. |rolleyes


----------



## angelspezi82 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ohjaaa das mit dem HEVCOS hatte ich ganz überlesen ... *schäm* 

trifft den nagel aber ziemlich genau auf den kopf!

die suchtgefahr wächst sogar exponential, wenn das rod "made by mad" ist ...:vik:


----------



## Margaux (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Zitat von *mad*
> 
> 
> ...



|muahah: Aber zu 1000% !! |muahah:Unschlagbar!!


----------



## Ranger (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Slotti Was spricht für die VT und was gegen die VT???? Fieber habe ich schon lange und möchte es endlich loswerden...


----------



## Margaux (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> so ists recht Volker immer die richtige Wahl der Waffen treffen#6



Na, Rainer, am Ende sind wir doch wieder einer Meinung |pftroest:|muahah:

Aber klar ist auch, daß Dein Grad der Spezialisierung schon klasse ist. Deine Angelausrüstung würde ja jedem kleinen Angelgeschäft alle Ehre machen #6! 

Ich versuche demgegenüber mein "Tackleportfolio" |supergri so klein wie möglich zuhalten. Ich finde es einfach zu schade, gutes Gerät zu wenig zu benutzen. Zudem möchte ich halt mit so wenig Gerät wie nötig so viel Angelbereiche abdecken wie möglich.


----------



## Slotti (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Ranger schrieb:


> @Slotti Was spricht für die VT und was gegen die VT???? Fieber habe ich schon lange und möchte es endlich loswerden...




Was fürn Fieber??

gegen die VT spricht eigenlich nur das die vhf der bessere gufi blank sein soll und das ich sie noch nicht "anfassen" konnte , das spricht aber auch gegen die vhf  .

Grüße Slotti


----------



## Ranger (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ein Kumpel fischt die VT als 75er ein klasse Blank, Du spürst alles und bei Anschlag kann man irgendwie "voll durchziehen" Kann das gar nicht richtig beschreiben...

Würde gern beide Rutentypen direkt miteinander vergleichen, aber Bayern ist sooooo weit entfernt!

Mit Fieber meine ich mein HarrisonFieber...


----------



## Freelander (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Ich versuche demgegenüber mein "Tackleportfolio" |supergri so klein wie möglich zuhalten. Ich finde es einfach zu schade, gutes Gerät zu wenig zu benutzen. Zudem möchte ich halt mit so wenig Gerät wie nötig so viel Angelbereiche abdecken wie möglich.


 

Genau das ist auch mein Ziel #6:g.
Ich habe gerade fast meinen kompletten Rutenwald verkauft und bin dabei,mit nur noch max.4 Harrison-Spinnruten zu fischen mehr brauche ich nicht und 3 davon habe ich schon,wobei ich meine 120er nicht dazu zähle weil ich die nur zum Pilken nehme.
Ich brauche nur noch eine Wizzard oder Interceptor#c|kopfkrat zum Mefofischen und eine  kurze Vt zum Bootsangeln#t,dann habe ich alle die ich brauche.


----------



## Alikes (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin zusammen,
ich bin echt deprimiert, da komme ich heute nach Hause und was liegt im Postkasten?
Ein Zettel vom GLS: leider haben wir sie nicht angetroffen blablabla! Zweite Zustellung erfolgt am 17.12.! So ne Sch.... das kann eigentlich nur die Harrison sein und jetzt muß ich noch drei Tagen warten im Bewußtsein das die schöne Rute irgendwo in so einem besch....Depot liegt und dort ganz allein mit vielen anderen Paketen im Dunkeln warten muß, statt bei mir schön im warmen bei einem Gläschen Rotwein ausgiebig von mir begutachtet zu werden, ich könnt heulen:c

Gruß
ein echt deprimierter
Alexander


----------



## scemler (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Ranger schrieb:


> Mit Fieber meine ich mein HarrisonFieber...



Na dann mal direkt ne Bestellung an Mad. Wer sich 1, 2 Stellas leisten kann, der kann sich auch ne Harrison leisten. |supergri


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Alex
Das kann ich gut nachfühlen.
Hauptsache die arme VHF friert nicht im Paketlager.


----------



## Alikes (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

und dabei sollst doch heute an die 0° gehen:c:c:c


----------



## Slotti (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

mußte positiv sehen

dann bleibt der blank auch schön "frisch" *g


Ist aber wirklich blöd , wenns wenigstens die Post wäre, dann könntest das Paket morgen noch abholen... 

Grüße Slotti


----------



## Alikes (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich glaube im Kühlschrank nennt man das Fach "Biofrost"!
Da kannst du Quasi die Apfelernte aus dem September reinpacken und nächstes Jahr im July schmeckt der Apfel noch wie frisch gepflückt ;-)

Ich hab schon mit meinem Nachbarn geschnackt der ist Montag zum Glück den ganzen Tag Zuhause und wird das gute Stück in empfang nehmen!


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hauptsache dein Nachbar ist kein Angler!


----------



## Slotti (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Hauptsache dein Nachbar ist kein Angler!



LOL der war jetzt net schlecht.


----------



## Chrizzi (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Alikes schrieb:


> Ich hab schon mit meinem Nachbarn geschnackt der ist Montag zum Glück den ganzen Tag Zuhause und wird das gute Stück in empfang nehmen!


 
Angelt er? Wenn ja wird er NIE ein Packet bekommen haben.


Edit: hmm anscheinend war ich etwas zu langsam


----------



## Alikes (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Nein ist er zum Glück nicht und die Rute ist ja gut verpackt, er hat allerdings ein Hund und ich hoffe der denkt nicht "mmmmmh lecker Knochen oder Ochsenpim..."


----------



## Slotti (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

.....hol das "Stöckchen".... |muahah:


----------



## Alikes (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich glaube ich werde mir Montag frei nehmen!


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Das ist ne sehr gute Idee!
Ab in Hafen!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Slotti schrieb:


> .....hol das "Stöckchen".... |muahah:




Endlich mal ein ordentlicher Bruch- und Belastungstest, der auch die Gummistiefel unter uns befriedigen dürfte!

Mach aber bitte hinterher Bilder! |supergri

CU Stefan


----------



## Norx (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi,

hab mich jetzt langsam durchs lesen auch für eine Harrison entschieden.

Was würde mich eine komplette Rute mit Harrison VHF Spin 2,70 m WG 30-75 Blank in etwa kosten?

Soll meine Gufi Rute werden.

Gruß

Andy


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Preise findest Du auf der Page von CMW oder bei Mad auf Anfrage.


----------



## scemler (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Norx schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab mich jetzt langsam durchs lesen auch für eine Harrison entschieden.
> 
> ...



Hi, ich hatte Mad auch schon mal gefragt - sind ca. 280 - 300 Euro.


----------



## Margaux (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Freelander schrieb:


> Genau das ist auch mein Ziel #6:g.
> Ich habe gerade fast meinen kompletten Rutenwald verkauft und bin dabei,mit nur noch max.4 Harrison-Spinnruten zu fischen mehr brauche ich nicht und 3 davon habe ich schon,wobei ich meine 120er nicht dazu zähle weil ich die nur zum Pilken nehme.
> Ich brauche nur noch eine Wizzard oder Interceptor#c|kopfkrat zum Mefofischen und eine  kurze Vt zum Bootsangeln#t,dann habe ich alle die ich brauche.



Marc,

sowohl die Interceptor als auch eine VT würden Deine 3 VHF's perfekt ergänzen #6. Du wärst sehr variabel ausgerüstet! Mehr bräuchtest Du zum Spinnangeln dann (eigentlich ) nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

so, paßt hier besser hin:

Volker, hab ich doch mit deiner 120er ausprobiert wie mit der BP auch - und ich bin immer wiederüberrascht wie problemlos hochklassige starke Spinnruten auch kleine Köder werfen und damit arbeiten: Selbst kleine Wobbler lassen sich noch gut handeln und werfen, ein Midi-S wird noch richtig beschleunigt. Die Harison-Angaben sind tw. beim unteren WG sehr unpassend bzw. sie besagen ein optimales vollausgelastetes Arbeiten der Rute. Es geht aber noch weiter herunter, etwa auf 1/5 vom oberen angegebenen WG.
Wenn man 1/5 mal annimmt, dann wird 15-45 zu 9-45, 30-75 zu 15-75, und 60-120 zu 24-120, und das entspricht gut dem was geht! :m

Und nochmal dazu gesagt: Der größte zu fischende Köder in Gewicht, Wasserwiderstand und Führungskräften bestimmt halt das Ruten-WG und die Power, nach unten ist es für die Rute an sich problemlos, mehr für den Angler.

Aber nicht optimal, nicht daß Rainer gleich wieder mit den Unaktions-Prügel-Fischern ankommt . Selbstverständlich ist die angepaßtere besser, aber die kann u.U. nicht den gewünschten Kraftbereich abdecken, Schleppen und Tieftaucher mit großer Schaufel z.B.


----------



## Freelander (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Marc,
> 
> sowohl die Interceptor als auch eine VT würden Deine 3 VHF's perfekt ergänzen #6. Du wärst sehr variabel ausgerüstet! Mehr bräuchtest Du zum Spinnangeln dann (eigentlich ) nicht.


 
Ich weiß:q.

Will haaaaaaben!#6:l


----------



## angelspezi82 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hi fans,

hatte hier jemand mal das vergnügen einen direkten harrison vhf vs. abu garcia rocksweeper vergleich zu machen?
also ich meine direkt am wasser und nicht mal so kurz im laden begrabbelt?

ich habe es letzte woche mal geschafft ... ich durfte die 270er 15-50gr rocky mal n bißchen testen, mit diversen gufis werfen, jiggen usw. nur leider nicht drillen :r

wirklich keine schlechte rute, sehr straff, schnell ... aber geben die vhf??? sieht sie trotzdem alt aus ....meine meinung! aber genau das gegenteil lese ich des öfteren in anderen boards. nun wollte ich mal wissen wie ihr das seht? 
bin ich wirklich so verblendet? ich kann nicht verstehn wie man die rocky, zum gufieren, der vhf vorziehen kann ...|uhoh:


----------



## Pikepauly (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Patrick
Dafür habe ich nur 2 Erklärungen.

1. persönliche Vorlieben in Handling, Aktion, Optik, Haptik usw.
2. Autosuggestion, dahingehend das etwas worüber man sich so lange Gedanken gemacht hat, bzw. das soviel sauer verdientes Geld verschlungen hat einfach toll sein muss!!
Geht mir immer so wenn ich hier von begeisterten Aspire/Lesath Besitzern lese.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## angelspezi82 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Patrick
> Dafür habe ich nur 2 Erklärungen.
> 
> 1. persönliche Vorlieben in Handling, Aktion, Optik, Haptik usw.



stimmt wohl, kann es trotzdem nicht nachvollziehen #d

aber geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden ....



Pikepauly schrieb:


> 2. Autosuggestion, dahingehend das etwas worüber man sich so lange Gedanken gemacht hat, bzw. das soviel sauer verdientes Geld verschlungen hat einfach toll sein muss!!
> Geht mir immer so wenn ich hier von begeisterten Aspire/Lesath Besitzern lese.
> 
> Gruss
> ...



jaja die teuer = gut fraktion :m


----------



## Pikepauly (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Kann ich schon!

Optisch sind die besseren Shim. Ruten schon Schmückstücke!


----------



## resusfaktor (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@angelspezi82

Hi, du schreibst die Rocksweeper sieht alt gegen die Harrison aus?
Köntest du das etwas genauer ausführen? In welchem Bezug sieht sie alt aus? Gewicht? Schnelligkeit? Feingefühl?

Bin immer interessiert an Erfahrungen und Vergleichen von hochwertigem Gerät, aber mit der Einschätzung kann ich leider nix anfangen.

Beste Grüße...#h


----------



## Alikes (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin alle zusammen,
ich sag nur "Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa"
Das Schmuckstück ist angekommen! Was für ne geile Verarbeitung!

@Mad
Ich konnte dir das am Telefon eben garnicht so sagen, aber die Rute ist absolut einwandfrei verarbeitet!
Wenn ich schon alleine den Korkgriff in die Hand nehme oder über die Lackierung streiche!#6
Von der Einarbeitung der Ringe ganz zu schweigen!

Jetzt muß ich nur noch die passende Rolle ranschrauben und ans Wasser damit und dann ...........!

Schätze das ich zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr mal in den Hafen spaziere und sie ausgiebig testen werde!

So jetzt darf ich hier also auch offiziell mitschnacken:vik:

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## moped (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Servus zusammen,

bei mir war es am Samstag auch wieder so weit, ich durfte meine 90er VHF entgegennehmen! Spitzenmäßige Verarbeitung, edle Optik (super Tip Robert!!!) und dazu noch ein derart graziles Rütchen, daß ich erst dachte Robert hat mir versehentlich eine zweite 75er verbaut! 

@Robert
Vielen Dank für dieses Schmuckstück, die ist es echt wert, daß ich am Samstag bei unserer Odyssee durch München fast erfroren wäre|supergri! Über die nächste Rute denk ich schon nach!!!

Gruß,
Jürgen

P.S. ...zu dieser witzigen Harrison-Mallorca-Diskussion: Also *ich* bin ein saufender Proll!


----------



## ivo (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				moped schrieb:
			
		

> Servus zusammen,
> 
> bei mir war es am Samstag auch wieder so weit, ich durfte meine 90er VHF entgegennehmen! Spitzenmäßige Verarbeitung, edle Optik (super Tip Robert!!!) und dazu noch ein derart graziles Rütchen, daß ich erst dachte Robert hat mir versehentlich eine zweite 75er verbaut!





Welche Zielfische hast du mit der 90er angepeilt?


----------



## moped (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi ivo,

die Rute soll mir eigentlich alle Fische flachlegen helfen, die auf Großgummis losgehen: Hecht, Huchen und mittelprächtige Waller hab ich damit angepeilt! Aber die Entscheidung liegt ja leider bei den Fischen!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## angelspezi82 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



resusfaktor schrieb:


> @angelspezi82
> 
> Hi, du schreibst die Rocksweeper sieht alt gegen die Harrison aus?
> Köntest du das etwas genauer ausführen? In welchem Bezug sieht sie alt aus? Gewicht? Schnelligkeit? Feingefühl?
> ...



hi,

dass die rocksweeper alt aussieht ist sicher etwas überzogen und auch sehr subjektiv geurteilt. sie ist sehr leicht, auch verdammt schnell und auf garkeinen fall kopflastig ala sportex oder so, trotzdem war das feeling mit ner 2500er shimano nicht so gut wie mit der vhf obwohl hier der rollenhalter 4cm weiter unten saß.

der griff fühlt sich nich sehr angenehm an, zumindest nicht für jemandem der immer kork zwischen den fingern hat, irgendwie wie ein trockener schwamm und nass irgendwie bissi matschig ...

mit überschwer, 21gr jigkopf, gefischtem no action fin-s fischen, welche ich im sommer gerne bei "mir" im hafen einsetze, fand ich dass man bei der rocky die weichere spitze merkte. das z.b. liebe ich an der vhf, denn diese biegt sich beim anlupfen des köders etwas weiter unten. irgendwie schwer zu erklären ... (zumindest für mich) aber die köderkontrolle finde ich ist so besser gegeben, bild ich mir zumindest ein ...
aber auch schon das werfen alleine ist einfach geiler, die vhf läd sich besser auf ... ein richtiges katapult ...

die verbauten komponenten der rocky sind bestimmt nicht schlecht, ringe etc. jedoch würde ich nicht gerne solch ein rollenhalter und griff an meiner rute haben .... für das was sie bietet ist sie mit mir einfach viel zu teuer! wenn ich schon so ein haufen kohle ausgebe, rufe ich lieber den robert an und lasse mir nen blank aufbauen, der mir zu 100% auch mit den verbauten komponenten zusagt.

wie gesagt, ist alles sehr subjektiv, aber eben meine meinung ..


----------



## resusfaktor (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@angelspezi82

Danke für die ausführlichere Beschreibung:m

Mit welcher Harrison hast du sie denn verglichen? Mit der 45 oder 75?

Grüße |wavey:


----------



## ivo (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@moped

Welche Köder (Größen) willst du mit der 90er einsetzen?


----------



## moped (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ivo

Ich fische damit Köder ab 16cm und Bleiköpfe ab 35g.


----------



## ivo (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				moped schrieb:
			
		

> @ivo
> 
> Ich fische damit Köder ab 16cm und Bleiköpfe ab 35g.



Danke für die Informationen. 

Wenn MAD die noch ausstehenden Ruten fertig hat werde ich evtl. auch noch eine nehmen. Leider dauert es.#q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Unsere liebe VHF und die restliche Anglerwelt
Eine kleine Betrachtung zu was ist los und worüber wird aktuell diskutiert

Das andere Getackle sieht gegen eine VHF unter Umständen ziemlich veraltet aus, alleine physikalische Vergleiche wenn man die Kraft+Federwerte und Massen des Blanks vergleicht. 
Relativ gesehen werden im Vergleich zur VHF viele andere Kohlefaserblanks regelrecht auf den Abstand und Nutzwert einer Bambusrute zurückgebeamt.

Es ist wie mad sagt: "Sportgerät", kein normales Nutzgerät.
Also etwa so ein Unterschied wie ein Hochgeschwindigkeitssportwagen gegenüber einem normalen Einkaufs+Arbeitstouren Auto von Daimler, VW,  etc.
Klar sind die Federn beim Extremsportwagen härter, die Straßenlage ganz anders und der Wagen nicht für Feldwege und Bahnübergangssprünge gebaut.
Die Leistung liegt auf einer anderen Ebene. Man kann schneller fahren und sicherer bremsen, sofern man kann. :g

Für die VHF ist da in erster Linie das extrem gute Feeling zu nennen, das was vom Köder im Arm ankommt, exakt angezeigt wird. Nebenbei die Ermüdungsfreiheit, kein Schwabbeln, Schwingen und sonstiges was zerrt. Leicht pro Leistung sind sie auch.

Dann kommt ihre meiner Erfahrung hervorragend beste Eigenschaft (für nen gefüllten Fangkorb ) dazu: 
Die Anschlagsheftigkeit und Fähigkeit, einen Haken weit in das Fischmaul zu treiben, möglichst durch so daß die Widerhaken durchspitzen - daß aber ziemlich anstrengunglos und reflexartig. :m
Auch und gerade unter schwierigen Bedingungen. Der Fisch der nur vorsichtig zupft, hat oft schon verloren, hängt.
Die Haken müssen natürlich (wie immer) richtig scharf sein, und so verliere ich (fast) keine Fische, egal welcher Art (Hecht,Barsch,Forellen). Gepierct ist und bleibt gepierct, und wenn erfolgreich vollzogen bleibt der Fisch auch dran.
Im Drill gibt es dieses Hammerfeeling, was einem "die Fußnägel hochrollt" und schnell süchtig macht - mehr davon.
Dann ist da noch neben dem oberen Liftpowerrückgrat dieses untere Hammerrückgrat ideal verbunden mit einer geschmeidigen englischen Vollbelastungsaktion, was einem nur nach einem noch größeren nächsten Fisch lungern läßt. 
Die Ruten vertragen und bändigen viel größere Fische, als man ihnen zutrauen würde, vor allem WIE :k sie das "packen".
Dazu sind die Blanks sehr leicht, dabei dünn, und stehen wie eine 1, Windanfälligkeit ist z.B. kaum da und alles geht sehr leicht und exakt.
Weitwerfen geht für die jeweiligen Blankdaten erstaunlich weit.
Noch interessanter finde ich als Spinnangler das genau werfen, also interessante Punkte exakt anzuwerfen, und das tut eine VHF unglaublich gut, sobald man etwas mit eingeübt ist. Gerade dabei stört Wind, tut er mit einer VHF aber kaum.

Insgesamt braucht man aber schon einige Zeit, Zeit des interessierten Probierens und Durchhaltens, Durchhaltens auch bei Mißerfolgen. Wer schnell aufgibt, hat schon verloren.
Bis man das alles gefühlsmäßig verarbeitet hat und unbewußt automatisch reaktionsschnell mit der Rute umgehen kann, dauert es schon seine Zeit. 
Z.B. rasend schnelle rechts-links Seitenwechsel um einen wilden Fisch zu parieren gehen grandios, wenn man sich traut.
Wer schon etwas ähnliche straffe Ruten gewohnt war, dem geht dies schneller in Fleisch und Blut über.
Man muß sich aber anpassen und eingewöhnen, die VHF verhält sich einfach anders. Wer das nicht will, für den ist sie nicht geschaffen, der fährt besser mit mehr Standard-Blankaktionen.

Ich für mich finde diese extrem leistungsfähigen VHFs sehr gut - best, und bei anderen Ruten vermisse ich inzwischen was, sie wirken tot dagegen. Ich bin wohl sehr infiziert mit dem Feeling. :g

Daß Harrison mit dieser Blankreihe das Machbare auslotet und bis an die Einsatzgrenze geht, das finde ich gut, saugut #6.
08/15 Standard Sachen gibt es zu hunderten, die VHF aktuell nur einmal.

Beim in die Hand nehmen kommt einem die Rute nur relativ hart vor, erschließen tun sich die anderen Dinge erstmal nicht - ohne Fisch.
Man muß also damit angeln und üben, und man erfährt immer wieder neue Impulse, die man dem zarten unscheinbaren Blank eigentlich nicht zutrauen würde.
Diese verzögerte Biegeaktion und extreme Geradestellung, die eine sehr harte Rute beim ersten Konstakt vermuten lassen, trügen den Unkundigen schon recht heftig.
Die VHF biegt sich etwas später, dann aber sehr geschmeidig. Wie Harrison das gemacht hat, ist ihr Geheimnis, nichtmal werbemäßig rumposaunen haben sie dabei nötig.
Dadurch gibt es das Tastgefühl für den Köder und den knackigen Tock für den Anschlag. Für eine Spinnrute für mich führderhin unverzichtbar.
Und deshalb mag ich die Dinger! 

Was aber sozusagen "sozialpolitisch" hinzukommt:

Da setzt eine recht kleine Firma bezüglich Spinnruten dem Restmarkt sowas wie Hörner auf. |uhoh:
Die Eigenschaften der Blanks sind technisch (weit) besser, Abstand, und die Ruten erzeugen einen Hype von: Erheblich moderner und technisch besser.
Das führt zu ziemlichen Unbehagen und Animositäten bei den Nutzern und Fans anderer Geräte, eingefahrener Schienen, Bestands+Besitzdenken. 
"Kann doch gar nicht sein, geht nicht und ist unvereinbar, viel zu günstig, usw. usw."

Man muß also auch mit der Angst derjenigen rechnen, die eine revolutionäre Innovation fürchten. Wenn noch mehr Blankvarianten in noch mehr besseren Einsatzgebieten angeboten werden, wird es wahrscheinlich noch schlimmer. Man stelle sich nur mal eine neuen Harrison-Fliegenrutenblank vor, der ähnliche Fortschritte mitbrächte ...
Vielfach ist hier ein gewisses Maß an künstlicher Abgrenzung zu beobachten.
Meiner Vermutung nach hauptsächlich, weil es um Verlustängste geht, Verlustängste von einem recht günstigen Hi-Tech Sportgerät dermaßen deklassiert werden zu können - im Gerätevergleich und evtl. Fangvergleich. Je mehr es rumpröllt, umso mehr ist da ein "Hosenschisser" am Werke. :g
Dazu führe das mal nicht weiter aus, wie ich das empfinde.

Die anderen weltoffeneren und an jeder Spinnruteninnovation interessierten können sich ja waidlich und recht günstig an diesen Teilen probieren - tun sie ja auch oft. 
Und nicht zu vergessen ist, daß eine sehr rasante aber schon länger kontinuierliche Weiterentwicklung stattfand und stattfindet.
Damit ist der jetztige Status auch nur ein temporärer, und immer noch bessere Blanks werden die Herstellungsstätte verlassen, da bin ich mir sicher! #6


----------



## Alikes (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@AngelDet
Du hast das Gefühl mit einer Harrison zu fischen so leidenschaftlich beschrieben, das ich es jetzt noch weniger abwarten kann in den Hafen zu kommen!

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## snoekbaars (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin zusammen!!

Ich wollte nicht lange stören und lediglich untertänigst auf mein kleines Angebot -KLICK- hin weisen.
Danke!!

TL
Ralph
P.S.: Wirklich toll geschrieben, AngelDet!!!!


----------



## duck_68 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich habe gestern Abend eine nette Mail von Robert erhalten:


Ich darf bei ihm meine neue Twitching Hornet 210 abholen:l:l


Danke Robert für das schöne Weihnachtsgeschenk#6


Martin


----------



## angelspezi82 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



resusfaktor schrieb:


> @angelspezi82
> 
> Danke für die ausführlichere Beschreibung:m
> 
> ...



mit der 45er in 270cm. war zwar auch nicht meine eigene aber das ist ja egal.


----------



## angelspezi82 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ angeldet

#6

sehr nett und zutreffend formuliert ...


----------



## Hooked (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo!
Ich habe die Rocksweeper im Gegensatz zur VHF leider noch nicht gefischt.
Bin aber, wie ich glaube, ein wenig unvoreingenommener als andere hier.|rolleyes
Ehrlich gesagt kam mir die Rocksweeper (270,-50g) im Gegen satz zur Vhf (sogar -75g) unschwabbeliger vor. Wenn man da überhaupt von schwabbeln reden kann. 
Allerdings habe ich die Rocksw. nicht gefischt und kann da eigentlich keine Vergleiche ziehen.
War nur mein Eindruck, habe mich selber gewundert. 
Der Eindruck entstand beim (nur) begrabbeln. Woran kanns liegen?
Liegt es evtl. daran, das die Aktion der Vhf mehr parabolisch ist als die der RockSweeper? 
Wie sind da Eure Einschätzungen?
Der Blank der RS   würde mich sehr interessieren, allerdings gefällt mir der Griff überhaupt nicht.


----------



## angelspezi82 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ hooked

unvoreingenommen glaub ich gern .... sicher wenn man ein fan wie hier z.b. des harrison vhf blankes ist, schaut man vllt nicht mehr so genau nach anderen ruten zum gufieren ... man muss sich allerdings auch mal fragen warum es so viele fans gibt ...#6
aber das kann angeldet besser in worte fassen, bzw hat er ja schon ...:vik:

schwabbeln? nicht wirlich ... aber das schreibst du ja selbst ...
wenn du allerdings mit der rute durch den laden wedelst, muss sie sich ja irgendwo biegen und die vhf biegt sich eben ein stück weiter unten als z.b. die rocky .... hat eben ne andere spitze ... aber genau das ist ja die unvergleichliche performance der vhf, geilste liftpower ever!

man kann sich hier allerdings die finger wund schreiben ... man MUSS die rute und vorallem die vhf am wasser testen ...


----------



## Hooked (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich weiß, hab ich doch auch schon getan. 
Bin auch schon seit knapp 2 Jahren hinter nem "Harri" her! #6
Aber so als Student mit Wohnung und Studi-Gebühren, sieht es nicht so gut aus.
Bald wirds soweit sein! :k

Aber die Abu-Flitsche gefällt mir auch ziemlich gut.
Die würde ich gerne noch Probeangeln, im direkten Vergleich zur 30er und 45er Vhf. Für untenrum...
Obenherum wirds wohl ne 75er oder 90er Vhf. Wobei ich noch auf die ersten Erfahrungsberichte zum "neuen" Blank warte...


----------



## angelspezi82 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Hooked schrieb:


> Ich weiß, hab ich doch auch schon getan.
> Bin auch schon seit knapp 2 Jahren hinter nem "Harri" her! #6
> Aber so als Student mit Wohnung und Studi-Gebühren, sieht es nicht so gut aus.
> Bald wirds soweit sein! :k


wem sagst du das! is echt zum :c
da müssen alle lebenskünstlertricks ausm ärmel geschüttelt werden ...



> Aber die Abu-Flitsche gefällt mir auch ziemlich gut.
> Die würde ich gerne noch Probeangeln, im direkten Vergleich zur 30er und 45er Vhf. Für untenrum...
> Obenherum wirds wohl ne 75er oder 90er Vhf. Wobei ich noch auf die ersten Erfahrungsberichte zum "neuen" Blank warte...


obenrum und untenrum :q:q:q

die 75er hab ich, die 30er kommt im januar und dir rocky niemals in mein tackleschrank


----------



## Hooked (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

:vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Hooked schrieb:


> Aber die Abu-Flitsche gefällt mir auch ziemlich gut.


Kannste aber auch günstiger ne Series1/Skeletor nehmen. Gibts in allen Härten und sogar kurze. Bei dem Preisunterschied lohnte sich sogar ein Umbau oder Neuberingung. :q

Aber ne VHF muß man fischen - wie schon gesagt. 
Durch schwerere Ringe kann man sich beim Begrabbeln und Schütteln auch sehr täuschen, das verzerrt das Bild u.U. kräftig.


----------



## Hooked (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

...ich denke, so wird es bei mir auch enden. Die verbauten Komponenten (bzw. insbesondere der Griff) der Rocky gefallen mir echt nich. 
Allerdings bin ich mir über die Ringe, Griff etc. an der Vhf auch noch nicht ganz im Klaren. Hatte mich damals auch schon mit Mad in Verbindung gesetzt, aber momentan siehts ja nicht ganz so rosig aus mit den Wartezeiten.
Naja, wied schon...


----------



## Hooked (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Die Vhf´s habe ich, wie geschrieben, schon gefischt. Zumindest die 75er(240 u.270)und die 90er. Ne RST Shad-Pro auch. Aber die Abu nicht!
Die Shad-Pro ist auch sehr schön, übrigens ähnelt die ziemlich der Vhf. Aber die Vhf gefällt mir nen Tick besser.


----------



## angelspezi82 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ all

gibts die rocky auch nackisch? also ich mien den blank alleine? was issn das für einer? weiss das jemand?





Hooked schrieb:


> ...ich denke, so wird es bei mir auch enden. Die verbauten Komponenten (bzw. insbesondere der Griff) der Rocky gefallen mir echt nich.



du wirst dir aber doch wohl nich die rocky umbauen/aumbauen lassen?



> Allerdings bin ich mir über die Ringe, Griff etc. an der Vhf auch noch nicht ganz im Klaren. Hatte mich damals auch schon mit Mad in Verbindung gesetzt, aber momentan siehts ja nicht ganz so rosig aus mit den Wartezeiten.
> Naja, wied schon...


6-8 wochen ... sagt er ....

kam so hin ... und diesmal hoffentlich auch :vik:


----------



## resusfaktor (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Angedet

Ich habe bis jetzt immer deine ausführlichen Erklärungen und deine von technischem Sachverstand geprägten Beiträge gerne gelesen.

Aaaaaaber ne Rocksweeper mit ner Skeletor zu vergleiche... naja|uhoh:

Hattest du beide schon in der Hand? Du brauchst die zwei Ruten nicht mal fischen um schon zu merken, dass die Blanks in unterschiedlichen Ligen spielen.

Finde den Harrison-Thread super und lese ihn wahnsinnig gerne, aber man sollte noch einen gewissen Realismus im betrachten der Dinge bewahren.

Beste Grüße:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



resusfaktor schrieb:


> Aaaaaaber ne Rocksweeper mit ner Skeletor zu vergleiche... naja|uhoh:
> 
> Hattest du beide schon in der Hand? Du brauchst die zwei Ruten nicht mal fischen um schon zu merken, dass die Blanks in unterschiedlichen Ligen spielen.


Gegenfrage: Kennst Du alle BerkelySeries1/Skeletors?
Es gibt da auch einen interessanten Parallelthread: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=115921

Ich habe die selber nicht verglichen. Da steht bei mir wie bei den Überlegungen gerade wohl ziemlich der Preis davor. #d 
Wenn die aber plötzlich so interessant ist, sollte ich mir die vlt. auch mal anschauen.


----------



## peterws (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@hooked
@angelspezi
Selbst mit Studiengebühren kann man sich doch 'ne Harrison leisten, muss man halt selber bauen, Zeit hat man als Student doch genug


----------



## resusfaktor (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Angeldet

Ja, ich kenne zumindest die 270er 40g, 270er 28g und die 210er 12g Skeletor. Also die meisten Skeletor 

Schon vom Aufbau liegen Welten zu der Rocksweeper, vom Blank gar nicht erst zu sprechen. 
Im Vergleich zur Skeletor One liegt die Rocksweeper wunderbar ausgeglichen in der Hand. 

Auf der japanischen Purefishing Seite findet man einiges über die Rocksweeper. Ist eigentlich zum Meeresfischen gedacht. Auch in Japan ist die rute nicht günstig. Jedoch finde ich auch, dass der Preis in Deutschland für die Rute überzogen ist. 

Egal ob einem die Rocksweeper gefällt(optisch), der Blank ist wirklich Klasse. 
Wer es nicht glaubt sollte sie nur zum Spaß mal testen. Ich hoffe nur, dass das jetzt nicht als ANTI-Harrison-Beitrag gewertet wird. 

Grüße :q:q:q


----------



## Hooked (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ach ja? Ich hatte so manchem Semester über 52 Wochenstunden plus lernen zuhause!!!
Studiert ja nicht jeder Sozialarbeit oder sonen Kram. 
Solche Kommentare kann ich garnicht ab!!!  Nichts gegen Dich, ehrlich. Aber ich hab mir echt den Ar... aufgerissen und nebenbei versucht mein Studium zu finanzieren etc..
Dann werden auf einmal Studiengebühren eingeführt, von irgendwelchen alten Politiker Säcken die Selber 30 Semester studiert haben und ich muß aufhören zu studieren weil ich mir den scheiß nicht mehr leisten kann! Zu dem Thema könnte ich mich jetzt noch Stundenlang weiter auslassen. Aber das bringt mir jetzt auch nichts mehr und ist ausserdem OT!

Ich verstehe echt nicht woher solche Aussagen über zuviel Zeit im Studium rühren???
Hat auch nicht jeder Eltern die einem Zucker in den Allerwertesten blasen! Werde das Studium evtl. auch wieder aufnehmen. Aber erstmal heisst es Ackern...

Um mit meinen ersten Rutenbauversuchen gleich einen VHF-Blank zu verwursten, wäre er mir zu schade.


----------



## Hooked (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Sorry! Aber mußte gesagt werden...


----------



## resusfaktor (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Hooked schrieb:


> Ach ja? Ich hatte so manchem Semester über 52 Wochenstunden plus lernen zuhause!!!
> Studiert ja nicht jeder Sozialarbeit oder sonen Kram.
> Solche Kommentare kann ich garnicht ab!!! .....



Super Beitrag! #6
Kann es auch nicht leiden, wenn ich ständig gesagt bekomme, als Student hat man viel Zeit! 
In vielen Studiengänge kommt man schon alleine vom Anspruch nicht durch, wenn man sich nicht zwingt von morgens bis abends Zeit zu investieren

Grüße|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Pikepauly (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Hooked u. Resusfaktor
Ich kann euch gut verstehen, habe auch Beruf u. Studium gleichzeitig gehabt.
Aber das ist absolut OT hier.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## angelspezi82 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



peterws schrieb:


> @hooked
> @angelspezi
> Selbst mit Studiengebühren kann man sich doch 'ne Harrison leisten, muss man halt selber bauen,



kann ich ja auch ... die 2te is in arbeit .... und sogar noch teurer, da nicht selbst aufgebaut #6



> Zeit hat man als Student doch genug



ich unterstelle dir jetzt mal, dass das nicht dein ernst ist. hats ja auch n  dahinter gesetzt .... andernfalls jedoch: hast du wohl keine ahnung

auch noch ma sorry wegen dem OT, musste es aber auch noch mal loswerden


----------



## Hooked (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ist Ok Pauly! Wollte den Post auch eigentlich wieder raus nehmen.
Aber man muß dazu stehen was man sagt(schreibt)!
Tut mir auch leid peter! Sorry!
Aber das war ne Punktlandung genau ins Schwarze und dann noch genau beim Richtigen!
Kannst Du ja nicht riechen und ich hab evtl. auch ein bissl überreagiert.

Also nochmal Entschuldigung an alle! Versuche demnächst :g
zu bleiben und nix zu schreiben.

Hat hier jemand eine Harrison mit MNSG guides (Ringen?)bzw. nach dem "new guide concept" aufgebaut? Oder verändert die höhere Anzahl an Ringen vielleicht sogar die Aktion der Vhf negativ?


----------



## Pikepauly (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Timo
Sone VHF hab ich mal im Thread Eigenbauruten gesehen.
Ansonsten denke ich es spielt hauptsächlich in die Aktion rein, wie viel Gewicht  Du durch  die Ringe anbaust und ob Du mit 2 Steg-Ringen den Blank versteifst.


Gruss

Pauly


----------



## angelspezi82 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

mit weniger und größerem durchmesser der ringe desto weiter kann man (nicht zwingend) werfen....
mehrer ringe am blank heißt aber bessere verteilung der belastung beim biegen der rute ...

also ich finde 10 oder mehr ringe an ner 9 fuss rute unnötig, versaut irgendwie die biegekurve (besonders die low rider)  mit ner statio gefischt vorrausgesetzt!

6+1 beringung gefällt mir am besten :l


MNSG vs SVSG ?? wo ist hier der unterschied, ausser der anderes geformten beine? vor und nachteile vorhanden? oder nur optik?


----------



## Hooked (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ich weiß, danke. Das er auch die Ringe hat, habe ich irgendwie verdrängt .
Damals hat mir der Griff ziemlich gut gefallen. Mir haben aber einige (unter anderem mad, Rainer) davon abgeraten, weil die wohl nicht lange halten. Zumindest wohl nicht bei schwereren SpinnRuten und ich will ja ne 75er. Kommt aber irgendwann an eine leichtere.

Um auf die Ringe zurück zu kommen, ich will auf jeden Fall 2 Steg Ringe verwenden.
Werde wohl demnächst mal mad darauf anhauen.


----------



## Hooked (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@angelspezi
Die Ringe sind bei 8+1 trotzdem leichter.


----------



## angelspezi82 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

welche ringe hat wer?

was fürn griff? abraten?

ich komm grad nich mehr mit #d:c:c


----------



## angelspezi82 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Hooked schrieb:


> @angelspezi
> Die Ringe sind bei 8+1 trotzdem leichter.




welche? die MNSG? kann ja sein, kenne sie nicht ....


----------



## Hooked (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Jup!
Die Dinger sollen ja angeblich auch noch einige andere Vorteile haben. 
Aber das Aussehen finde ich auch ziemlich geil! :m


----------



## angelspezi82 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Hooked schrieb:


> Jup!
> Die Dinger sollen ja angeblich auch noch einige andere Vorteile haben.



die da wären???



> Aber das Aussehen finde ich auch ziemlich geil! :m


meine goldenen sind schöner :q:q:q


----------



## Hooked (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@angelspezi
Meinte vorhin Pauly.
Aber guck mal auf den ersten 4 Seiten vom EigenbauRuten-Thread. 
Da ist die Rute mit dem angesprochenen Griff. Von "DonKing" wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

don_king und DozeyDragoN bauen gerne mit dem New-Concept, dort zu sehen.


----------



## angelspezi82 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ahhh ok  ....

hab den halter grad gesehn ....


----------



## Hooked (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Die Vorteile wären z.B. hier: http://www.anglersresource.net/ar/general.html?fb=1008&topic=Advantages+of+Fuji+Concept+Guides
beschrieben.

Ist auch schon ein bisschen älter das ganze.


----------



## duck_68 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

*Kennt jemand den Unterschied zwischen der VHF 45 10 ft und der VHF 45 9 ft*

Ich möchte die Rute zum reinen Gufi-Angeln einsetzen, die meisten fischen ja hier die 9 ft, ich persönlich komme aber mit einer 10 ft Rute besser zurecht.... Für das Köderspektrum über 12cm habe ich die VHF 75 10 ft die mir sehr gut liegt....

Es wäre als toll, wenn jemand der beiden Längen kennt und evtl. sogar "vergleichsgefischt" hat, hier seine Einschätzung abgeben kann.

Viele Grüße
Martin#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Martin!

Sonst keiner?

Dann will ich Dir mal ein paar Erfahrungen dazu schreiben. Es ist auch recht genau erklärbar im Verhältnis zur 10ft -75g, die ich ja auch schon 1 Jahr fische, die 10ft -45 aber schon sein Ende April 2006. Der Stock ist steif und leicht, sehr leicht für die Power dahinter. 9ft Blank und 10ft Blanks hatte ich nur einmal vergleichend in der Hand, der Unterschied ist groß, die 10ft viel kraftiger ausfallend. Als Ruten aufgebaut hatte ich die 9ft aber noch nicht, nur die kleine etwas zartere Schwester 9ft 5-30g habe ich. So unähnlich sind die sich alle nicht, wirklich leichte Spürruten, weit luftiger und leichter als die 10ft -75.
Das ist aber auch die zu bedenkende Achillesferse: Sie sind viel dünner im Blank, also der Transport und Behandlung muß schonend sein, das Blankmaterial in der Spitze liegt bei 0,5mm oder dünner. Das macht die Rütchen aber auch so klasse! :k Gewichtsmäßig und trägheitsmäßig so einen Hauch von fast-nichts, und dahinter diese Power. 
Die 10ft -75 ist eher noch eine Universalrute als die 10ft -45, aber einfache Wobbler bis 10g runter (in Veit Manier, wohl der gleiche Gedanke dabei ) habe ich damit auch sehr schön fischen können, vornehmlich Hechte. Die Rute wirft extrem gut und genau, überall das wo ein kleiner Fehlwurf den Köderverlust bedeutet ein gewaltiger Vorteil.


----------



## duck_68 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Danke Dir Det!

Also liege ich mit der Wahl der VHF 45 in 10 ft als kleinere Schwester zur 75er 10 ft genau richtig. Der sorgsame Umgang mit hochwertigem Gerät ist für mich normal!!! 

Na da kann Robert sich schon darauf vorbereiten, dass wir bei der Abholung der Twiching Hornet gleich den nächsten Aufbau besprechen, wobei es eigentlich nicht viel zu besprechen gibt... Diesmal kommt aber zu den Gold-Cermt Ringen nur ein leichter Fuji-Rollenhalter. Die Blankfarbe ist wieder diese nette Blau

Wie lange hast Du eigentlich den Kork deines Griffes gewählt? (Über und unter dem Rutenhalter)

Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Also unten 35, flache Kappe, oben 10cm, neuere bekommen oben aber jetzt 16cm, von wegen dicke Fische im Drill, macht sich besser. 
Gekürzter Rollenhalter, gerade die notwendige Länge für ein 4000+ Rollenfuß.

Ich kann nur empfehlen die 30 und 45er am ST in 1-Bein Ringen aufzubauen, macht Robert wohl auch meistens und hatte ich mit ihm letztens live an der Rute besprochen, der Ring ist dann im Stauchfall weicher als der Blank.


----------



## duck_68 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

An einen Aufbau mit Ein-Steg Ringen im ST hatte ich auch gedacht. Bei den Korklängen scheinen wir die gleichen Vorlieben zu haben Gefischt wird dir Rute mit ner 4000er Japan-Stella FB, die ich "noch so rumliegen habe" - neee Schmarn, da ich für die 45 meine Speedmaster 300H vorläufig ausmustern werde, wird die Rolle "frei"

Martin


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Na da kann Robert sich schon darauf vorbereiten, dass wir bei der *Abholung* der Twiching Hornet gleich den nächsten Aufbau besprechen, wobei es eigentlich nicht viel zu besprechen gibt...


Finger heb:|wavey: Schau Dir gleich auch mal am besten die 10'6" 5-30g an, die Schwester der 45 mit feiner Spitze. Als Fan von langen Harrisons kommst Du da nachfolgend auch nicht herum - alleine wegen dem eingefahrenen Feeling,  Einsatzgebiet alles kleine und feine UL/L/M auf alle Fische. Und dann war da noch die 150 ... 

Das lange Quartett 30/45/75/150 paßt nämlich sehr schön, einzig zwischen den beiden letzten fehlt noch was an enger Staffelung.


----------



## duck_68 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Das wird tödlich......


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Dann will ich lieber nichts gesagt haben. Also Handschellen mit und anlegen, Kaffeewärmer mit Tunnelblick auf und bloß nichts weiter anfassen ... :g 

:q


----------



## J-son (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> [...]Das lange Quartett 30/45/75/150 paßt nämlich sehr schön, einzig zwischen den beiden letzten fehlt noch was an enger Staffelung.



Hmm,

ist auch irgendwie seltsam dass es die 90er nicht in der Länge gibt. Hat das irgendeine Bewandnis, oder müssen wir den Hersteller auf eine Marktlücke aufmerksam machen?

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## ivo (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Das lange Quartett 30/45/75/150 paßt nämlich sehr schön, einzig zwischen den beiden letzten fehlt noch was an enger Staffelung.



Jab, ich hätte die 90er oder 120er auch gern in 10ft.
Leider hat der liebe MAD die nicht.#q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Na, das ist ja ein Ding! 
Wieviele Interessenten gibt es denn für eine 10ft -90g/-100g VHF? Ab 10 Stück geht da mein ich was ...


----------



## Pikepauly (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ja doch!


----------



## duck_68 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Seid Ihr wahnsinnig....


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Seid Ihr wahnsinnig....



Ein bisschen... |uhoh:

Aber macht uns das nicht symphatisch? :k

CU SS


----------



## Pikepauly (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Det und Rainer nehmen jeweils 2 Stück. 
Quasi aus Gewohnheit.
Wir jeder 1 Stück.
Eine Robert zum testen, schon gehts los!


----------



## J-son (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



ivo schrieb:


> Jab, ich hätte die 90er oder 120er auch gern in 10ft.
> Leider hat der liebe MAD die nicht.#q



Doch,

hat er...die "150er" ist eigentlich angegeben mit 60-120/150g.
Steht bereits im Schrank...#6

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ich hab die 10' VHF 120 Anfang letzten Jahres von MAD bekommen.... ich nutze sie zum Gufieren und Blinkern auf Waller. Eine schoene Rute, mit ihr komme ich in alle Winkel der hiesigen Wehre...


----------



## Pikepauly (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Erzähl mal bitte was zum Drillverhalten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> ich hab die 10' VHF 120 Anfang letzten Jahres von MAD bekommen.... ich nutze sie zum Gufieren und Blinkern auf Waller. Eine schoene Rute, mit ihr komme ich in alle Winkel der hiesigen Wehre...


Raubfisch-Fan, ist das nicht die 60-120/150g in cobaltblau?

Auf der Blankliste von mad steht sie jetzt neuerdings als 60-150g (nur cobaltblau).


----------



## Pikepauly (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Det

Dann wäre das doch der Blank den Du schon hast????


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Jupp. Wobei sie bei mir ihre Highlights erst nur simulativ, und dann im Bergen von Totholz im Eisenbahnschwellenkaliber hatte (Shit Uferbäume). Aber irgendwann hab ich den Angelplatz und die Bahn frei für die dicken!


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Erzähl mal bitte was zum Drillverhalten.



Bislang unspektakular, ich fische an der Seine in Paris, da sind die waller leider nicht so gross wie an der Saone oder Rhone (da war diese Rute noch nicht, aber das kommt in 2008:q). hier an der Seine habe ich dieses Jahr 6 Waller zwischen 80cm bis kanpp ueber 1,4m gefangen, Boillie-angeln auf waller ist noch unbekannt hier, von daher waren die auch nicht mit den fetten Boillie-Baeuchen. Mit der TP 5000 FA dran war es dann eher ein einkurbeln. Der groesste hat die Rute bis ins mittlere Drittel belastet, aber bei weitem noch nicht bis voll ins Handteil.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Klasse, dann hast Du ja noch reichlich Reserven! #6
ist aber die blaue 3m Stange mit 120/150, ja?


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Raubfisch-Fan, ist das nicht die 60-120/150g in cobaltblau?
> 
> Auf der Blankliste von mad steht sie jetzt neuerdings als 60-150g (nur cobaltblau).



weiss ich nicht sicher, sie ist in blau, ich habe sie bei Mad Ende 2006 in Auftrag gegeben. Ein paar Wochen nachdem meine angekommen ist, wurde die 60-120/150 zum ersten Male hier im Forum erwaehnt. Von daher weiss ich nicht, ob ich noch einen Vorgaenger-Blank habe oder diesen. 

Vielleicht kann Mad ja dazu was sagen (@MAD: bin hochzufrieden mit der Rute, und mir ist es egal, ob es ne 120er oder 120/150er ist


----------



## mad (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann Mad ja dazu was sagen (@MAD: bin hochzufrieden mit der Rute, und mir ist es egal, ob es ne 120er oder 120/150er ist




servus,

die beiden 10' 120gr/150gr waren im handteil fast nicht zu unterscheiden darum lasse ich mir nur noch die 150er bauen.
vom spitzenteil waren beide schon immer gleich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> die beiden 10' 120gr/150gr waren im handteil *fast* nicht zu unterscheiden darum lasse ich mir nur noch die 150er bauen.
> vom spitzenteil waren beide schon immer gleich.


Aha, danke für die Aufklärung.
Da ist ja die Frage welche ich ganz genau habe, stellt sich wohl jeder Besitzer. Ich meine auf dem Blank stand unten 150, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher, und jetzt isses wech. 
Die ist ohne jede Zierwicklungen, also wohl die 150er, wie Volkers auch. (?)
Ich liebe starke HT, von daher ist es dann richtig.

Und dann wären da 2 "Projektideen" fürs nächste Jahr, wo schon einige Hurra als hoffentliche Mitstreiter sagten:

- VHF 10ft  45-90/100g cobaltblau ("BP-Killer", schwere Hecht+GuFi-Rute)

- VHF 10ft  3-20g cobaltblau (leichte Forellenrute)

Ich denke, wir könnten die 10 p. Type :k min. zusammenkriegen (Voranmeldung)? #h
1 schwere und 2 leichte nähme ich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## ivo (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Det

Interessiert bin ich an einer 90er VHF in 10ft.#6

Aber bei MAD´s Lieferzeiten müsste ich, vorsichtig Geschätzt, bis 2009 warten wenn der Blank gleich Lieferbar wäre.|evil:

Meine derzeitige Bestellung wird es wahrscheinlich auch nicht unter den Weihnachtsbaum schaffen. :e:e:e

Da muss ich mich mit einem Frustkauf (2500er Certate) begnügen.:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Wunschstand: 2 schwere (-90) und 2 leichte (-20)


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

die 45er VHF in 9' wuerde mich interessieren - wer nutzt die, und kann mir was ueber das optimale Koederspektrum sagen?

Ich fische meistens 10-12cm Gufis mit max 21g Koepfen, habe dafuer die 75er VHF und finde die fuer die Barsche und den Durchschnittszander hier doch recht stark. So ein 50er Zander wird halt eingekurbelt, da kann von Drill kaum die Rede sein. Hat man mit der 45er da mehr Drillspass?


----------



## moped (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> So ein 50er Zander wird halt eingekurbelt, da kann von Drill kaum die Rede sein.


 
Servus,

damit ein 50er Zander richtig Spaß macht mußt Du eigentlich schon bis zur 30er VHF runtergehen, wobei es mit der auch lediglich ein etwas verzögertes Einkurbeln sein wird! Lediglich 21g-Köpfe auf 12er Gummis ist mit der 30er schon eher grenzwertig wenn Du auch noch Strömung hast (wovon ich ausgehe, sonst bräuchtest Du ja keine 21g!)! Deswegen wird die 45 wohl eine gute Wahl für Deinen Einsatz sein, wobei ich diese Rute nicht kenne, ich fische 30er, 75er und 90er! Also in meinen Augen eine gute Idee, die Du da hast!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Bernhard* (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hat eigentlich schon jemanden ne "TWITCHING HORNET" als Baitcaster-Aufbau?

@MAD: Gibts den Blank der Hornet vielleicht auch mal ne Klasse leichter?


----------



## sa-s (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemanden ne "TWITCHING HORNET" als Baitcaster-Aufbau?
> 
> @MAD: Gibts den Blank der Hornet vielleicht auch mal ne Klasse leichter?



ja das wär ein dingens,

bräuchte man nicht beim japaner wildern ;-)

grüsse

sepp


----------



## duck_68 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemanden ne "TWITCHING HORNET" als Baitcaster-Aufbau?
> 
> @MAD: Gibts den Blank der Hornet vielleicht auch mal ne Klasse leichter?



Ich hole mir Morgen meine 210er Hornet als Stationär-Aufbau bei Robert ab:k, ich denke, dass man an vielen Gewässern bein Fischen mit leichteren Ködern vom Ufer aus viel besser mit einem Stationär-Aufbau als mit dem Baitcaster-Aufbau bedient ist - außer man fischt überwiegend vom Boot aus, da hat die Baitcaster dann wieder ihre Berechtigung.

Martin#h


----------



## ivo (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hole mir Morgen meine 210er Hornet als Stationär-Aufbau bei Robert ab:k, ...
> 
> Martin#h



Schau doch mal wie weit meine Ruten sind. Hab auch z.B. ne 210 Hornet als Statio-Aufbau genommen. Ich denke damit komm ich überall gut Zurecht.

Sollten ja auch schon fertig sein.|motz:


----------



## duck_68 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Mach ich und gebe gleich meine nächste (VHF 45 10ft) in Auftrag Da hat Robert dann ja bis Anfang Juni Zeit - aber auch keine Sekunde länger


----------



## ivo (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> Mach ich und gebe gleich meine nächste (VHF 45 10ft) in Auftrag Da hat Robert dann ja bis Anfang Juni Zeit - aber auch keine Sekunde länger



Na dann viel Glück. Ich warte seit Februar auf zwei VHF´s 45gr 10ft un 30gr 8ft.:e
Aber bis Juni 2009 ist ja noch viel Zeit.:q


----------



## Da Vinci (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Ivo,

na wenn du schon seit Februar wartest, brauche ich mir wohl keine Hoffnungen mehr zu machen... warte "erst" seit März auf ne 9" 30er VHF und ne Vertikalrute...#q


----------



## Fun (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Das nenn ich mal Wartezeit |bigeyes Aber na gut, wenn der Rutenbauer viele Aufträge hat, ist es verständlich. Ich hab mich für ne VHF 9" 30-75gr entschieden, allerdings von nem anderen Rutenbauer. Bin mal gespannt und freu mich schon richtig !


----------



## WickedWalleye (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo,

warte auch auf meine 30er VHF.

Habe Robert aber gesagt, daß ich die zu Weihnachten nicht brauchen werde. Es haben wohl doch eine ganze Menge Leute darauf gehofft ihre Rute zum Fest in den Händen zu halten.

Solange bei ihm keine Ruten in Vergessenheit geraten mache ich mir allerdings keine Sorgen.:g


----------



## Alikes (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin Zusammen,
ich war gestern das erste Mal mit der "Neuen" an der Elbe und bin begeistert!
Obwohl die Rute relativ steif ist lassen sich auch kleinere Gufis mit geringen Jigkopfgewichten weit und vor allem präzise werfen!
Die ersten Würfe gingen erstmal Richtung Himmel aber dann wurde es immer besser!
Ich habe noch nicht voll durchgezogen aber die Gufis flogen trotzdem extrem weit und bei einem Seitwurf unter die Brücken absolut genial!
Ich habe auch den Grund besser als mit der alten Rute gespürt!

Bei Hängern zeigt sich das die Rute ein starkes Rückgrat besitzt ;-)

Alles in allem war ich noch etwas vorsichtig, vor allem beim Köderwechsel wusste ich nie so genau wo ich die Rute hinlegen sollte!

Gestern hatte ich leider nicht einen Anfasser geschweige denn Fisch, aber es hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht!

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Freelander (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Wo warste denn an der Elbe?
Ich glaube wir müssen mal zusammen los,wenn die Schonzeit für Zander vorbei ist.


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Genau!
VHF angeln geht so: Tick, tick,     tick, tick,tick....... Boooff!

Aber das Boooff fehlt bei mir auch manchmal.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ich hole mir Morgen meine 210er Hornet als Stationär-Aufbau bei Robert ab


Das war 26.12. -> 27.12.
Wo ist der Live-Bericht aus Saal? |wavey:


----------



## Alikes (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich war gestern an zwei Stellen die ich bisher noch nicht befischt habe

1. Hansahöft
2. Hansabrücke

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## duck_68 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das war 26.12. -> 27.12.
> Wo ist der Live-Bericht aus Saal? |wavey:




Aaaalso, die Twitche ist allererste Klasse!!! (konnte ja nix schreiben, bevor nicht probegetwitcht) Gepaart mit einer neuen 2000er Stella ein absolutes Leichtgewicht was zu extremem Suchtpotential beim Fischen führt - ich war heute mal für ein paar Stündchen am Wasser Twitchen (üben) mit kleinen bis mittleren No-action shads und "Gummiwürmern" - leider hat sich das "Booof" nicht eingestellt... Man kann mit spielender Leichtigkeit den Gummis ein unglaublichen "Leben" einhauchen. 

Bei Robert standen dummerweise noch ein paar Twitchen und VHFs zur Abholung/Versand herum - Wir konnten dann auch gleich mal den Vergleich zwischen einem 45 VT-Blank und einer 30er VHF testen - die VT ist ein "Schwabbelstock" gegen die VHF!!! Hätte ich nie gedacht! Dann sind noch Sepp (sa-s) und ein anderer Kunde (VHF 120/150) gekommen. Der VHF120 "Abholer" hat dann dem Robert mal so kurz ein Foto seines letzten "Donauzanders" auf den Tisch geknallt|bigeyes  95cm / 19 Pfund - ein unheimliche dicker Brocken!!!! Wir haben dann noch über dieses und jenes geschnackt. Ich hab Robert dann auch gleich mit dem nächsten VHF-Auftrag konfrontiert - am 05.06.2008 MUSS die Rute fertig sein (gel Robert)
Nach dem Roberts Junjor noch zu Abend essen musste, haben wir uns dann gegen 19 Uhr wieder auf den Heimweg gemacht!

Es ist verdammt schwer von Robert weg zu kommen, wenn man mal dem VHF-Virus verfallen ist und schon garnicht ohne sich Gedanken über die nächste Wunschrute zu machen....

Alles in allem war es eine nette Unterhaltung mit Robert, Dietmar (Promachos) und Sepp (sa-s)! 

@Sepp, hast Du eigentlich auch noch (oder wieder) was bei Robert laufen?


Gruß
Martin


----------



## sa-s (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Aaaalso, die Twitche ist allererste Klasse!!!



hallo martin, wo du recht hast, hast du recht. das ist nun mal wirklich ein so feiner stecken ganz nach meinem geschmack.

leider muss ich mich momentan etwas einbremsen, sonst steht bald der gerichtsvollzieher vor der tür ;-)



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Alles in allem war es eine nette Unterhaltung mit Robert, Dietmar (Promachos) und Sepp (sa-s)!




ja hat mich sehr gefreut mal ein paar boardies face to face gegenüber zu stehen. hätten sicherlich noch auf ein bier oder einen schoppen gehen sollen, aber das holen wir bei der nächsten gelegenheit nach. wird sich ja hoffentlich, wenn die kleidung wieder luftiger wird und die gedanken freier durch die maienluft schweben gelegenheit dazu ergeben.




Martin Obelt schrieb:


> @Sepp, hast Du eigentlich auc noch (oder wieder) was bei Robert laufen?
> 
> Gruß
> Martin



ja ein besuch beim robert ist für mich ähnlich einer kleinen oder grossen bescherung. entweder man bestellt sich was oder man holt sich was. in dem fall habe ich mir was bestellt . eine vhf 5-30 9 fuss dezent und filigran für stillwasser und buhnen an der donau.

also schöne grüsse und noch viel spass mit deiner twitsche.
"das wäre doch was, so ein marmorkarpfen als belastungstest"

dickes petri

sepp


----------



## moped (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sa-s schrieb:


> eine vhf 5-30 9 fuss dezent und filigran für stillwasser und buhnen an der donau.


 
Servus Sepp,

an der Stelle am Inn, an der wir heut waren, reicht Dir die 30er auch ganz leicht aus! Die ist perfekt für den Bereich, glaubs mir. Und wenn Du wirklich mal große Gummis werfen willst, steht bei Dir ja immer noch die75er rum!

Schönen Abend,
Jürgen


----------



## duck_68 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ja Sepp, auf nen kleinen Umtrunk hätten wir eigentlich noch gehen sollen - wird aber bei Gelegenheit nachgeholt! Die VHF 30 9 ft hab ich auch bei Robert in Auftrag gegeben - habe da in etwa das gleiche Einsatzgebiet wie Du

Ein ähnlicher Marmor auf der Twitche - dass artet ja in puren Stress aus

So long

Martin


----------



## sa-s (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



moped schrieb:


> Servus Sepp,
> 
> an der Stelle am Inn, an der wir heut waren, reicht Dir die 30er auch ganz leicht aus! Die ist perfekt für den Bereich, glaubs mir. Und wenn Du wirklich mal große Gummis werfen willst, steht bei Dir ja immer noch die75er rum!
> 
> ...



servus jürgen,

das war so ein hintergedanke.
und im frühjahr wird die so richtig abgehen - freu -.

danke für deinen besuch und viel spass beim bleigiessen an sylvester, hehe. ich werde demnächst meine formen kräftig aufbohren und dann zum extrembleigiessen übergehen. bei dem eis auf den gewässern geht ausser eisstockschiessen eh nix.

gute nacht

sepp


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Martin!

Das war dann ja gleich vieles in einem, schon ein richtiges kleines Boardie-Tackle-Feti Treffen! 

Was mich an den "Twitchen" und mehr der 240er Länge interessieren würde:
- sind die viel leichter als die 9ft VHF 30 ?
- könnte man damit auch gut mit kleinen Spinnern loslegen?


----------



## duck_68 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin Det,

ich kann nur über die 210er berichten und die ist um einiges leichter als die VHF 30 9 ft. Die Ganze Combo (210er mit voll bespulter Stella 2000FD) wiegt gerade mal 375g. Spinner sind für die Hornet kein Problem, wenn es nicht gleich ein 4er Mepps ist


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Spinner sind für die Hornet kein Problem, wenn es nicht gleich ein 4er Mepps ist


Ja, das wollte ich doch wissen! Für Forellen brauche ich auch eher nur 0er bis 3er Mepps! :q 
Wobei: nächstes Jahr stehen auch echte Großforellenköder auf dem Progamm, große Forellen interessieren sich anscheinend mehr für ausgewachsene Esox-Köder, aber dafür habe ich genug Ruten.

Eine 240er Hornet (mit noch ein bischen Verlängerung ~10cm) dürfte doch schon mal eine nette Leichtspinne werden, oder? |kopfkrat Mir geht es vor allem darum, eine leichte Spinne mit Spitzenaktion aber typisch englischer Biegeaktion zu haben, und nicht mit dieser US-Knickspitzenaktion, die gräuliche Drills und gräuliche Wurfpräzision bringt. Ideal wäre, wenn sie auch das A/B/C beherrschen würde, sprich: von der A Aktion bis in C Aktion bei Belastung übergehend.


----------



## duck_68 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Die Aktion der Hornet ist ein Traum! (Konnte leider noch nicht im Drill getestet werden) Wurftechnisch bleiben keine Wünsche offen. 0er - 3er Spinner sind ideal


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Jetzt giesst nicht noch Öl ins Feuer, ich bin eh schon ungeduldig genug und nerve den armen Robert weil ich die Ankunft des Paketboten (mit Hornet natürlich) kaum abwarten kann... :m


----------



## moped (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Die Aktion der Hornet ist ein Traum!


 
Gell Martin, ganz geiles Teil! Meine heißt zwar altersbedingt noch "Mad-Twitche":q, aber schon beeindruckend, daß wir alle bisher zum selben Fazit kommen! Viel Spaß damit!

@det
Um es Dir möglichst verständlich zu machen: Die Hornet ist für Wobbler/kleine Spinner/Softjerks das, was die VHFs für Gummis sind!!!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## duck_68 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



moped schrieb:


> Gell Martin, ganz geiles Teil! Meine heißt zwar altersbedingt noch "Mad-Twitche":q, aber schon beeindruckend, daß wir alle bisher zum selben Fazit kommen! Viel Spaß damit!
> 
> @det
> Um es Dir möglichst verständlich zu machen: Die Hornet ist für Wobbler/kleine Spinner/Softjerks das, was die VHFs für Gummis sind!!!
> ...



Richtig - es ist ein Rütchen das bei allen genannten Köderarten richtig viel Laune macht. War heute wieder ein bissl Twitchen, aber ich glaube, es ist nicht mehr die richtige Jahreszeit - wir waren zu dritt los und konnten bis auf zwei zaghafte Anfasser auf Kopytos (bei den beiden anderen) nichts vermelden. Ich habe dann auch auf die VHF 75 umgesattelt und mit No action shads und Kopytos gefischt - oooch nüscht... Naja wird schon wieder werden, da bin ich mir sicher

Gruß
Martin


----------



## rainer1962 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Det...
geh mal auf Seite 84 zurück, da steht was über die Hornet
da steht auch was über Köder wie Spinnerbaits usw#6
die 240iger wird sich super machen für deine Forellen:m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> die 240iger wird sich super machen für deine Forellen:m


Thx, das hört sich doch alles saugut an! #6 
Für begrenzte Stauteiche sollte das auch von der Länge her locker reichen. Die VHF30 9ft hat nicht so den Beifall meiner Ilsebill gefunden, die geht erst relativ hoch los 8-10g, also muß was leichtes für den Bereich 3-6g Spinner her, aber natürlich mit dem bekannten straffen Feeling!


----------



## angelspezi82 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Thx, das hört sich doch alles saugut an! #6
> Für begrenzte Stauteiche sollte das auch von der Länge her locker reichen. Die VHF30 9ft hat nicht so den Beifall meiner Ilsebill gefunden, die geht erst relativ hoch los 8-10g, also muß was leichtes für den Bereich 3-6g Spinner her, aber natürlich mit dem bekannten straffen Feeling!



na dann mache ich ja scheinbar alles richtig :m

75er vhf fürs "grobe", das 30er sommer-fun-gummi-stöckchen is in arbeit ...
und die 240er twitche wird dann wohl auch noch kommen müssen .... :l:l für forellenspinner und co eben wie schon erwähnt ....


----------



## rainer1962 (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> also muß was leichtes für den Bereich 3-6g Spinner her, aber natürlich mit dem bekannten straffen Feeling!


 
wobei 6gr aber die absolute Untergrenze ist, die Hornet, selbst in 240, ist eine light und KEINE Ultralight Rute#6



> aber natürlich mit dem bekannten straffen Feeling


auch wirst du bei Ihr NICHT das typische VHF Felling haben, denn es ist keine VHF.....


----------



## scemler (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich habe mal ne Frage zur VHF 2.70 15-45g WG.

Ist diese Rute auch zum Wobblerangeln geeignet?


----------



## Freelander (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Gute Frage das würde mich auch interessieren,oder lieber eine VT in der Größe.


----------



## rainer1962 (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



scemler schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ne Frage zur VHF 2.70 15-45g WG.
> 
> Ist diese Rute auch zum Wobblerangeln geeignet?


 
obwohl Det und Margeaux sowie auch Robert und vielleicht der ein oder andre ne aqndre Meinung hier kundtun werden.
Ich sage NEIN.......
einkurbeln ja, aber fischen (größtmöglichstes Potential aus den Wobblern kitzeln) nein, wurde aber vor ein paar Posts schon genauestens erörtert. Ich bin da aber bei weitem nicht das Mass der Dinge und vor allem kommt es auf die Wobbler an. Wenn man "Crankbaits" hat und diese auch nur als solche fischen möchte, das geht ganz klar, vor allem auf Zander, wenn der 3m vor den Füssen draufhaut dann hakt er sich quasi selbst|supergri
aber irgendwelche Squirrells und Kill Bills und Trick darter und wasweißichnochfür Trickwobbler, dazu taugt sie ob der Aktion UND der Länge nicht wirklich, damit solche Wobbler zu fischen ist rausgeworfenes geld (für die Wobbler:m) da reichen dann Balzer Diabolo und Co genauso, nämlich einfach zum einkurbeln mit5 den allgemein bekannten "Rafinessen" wie Stops und beschleunigen


----------



## Bernhard* (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				[B schrieb:
			
		

> scemler[/B]] 				_Ich habe mal ne Frage zur VHF 2.70 15-45g WG.
> 
> Ist diese Rute auch zum Wobblerangeln geeignet?_





rainer1962 schrieb:


> obwohl Det und Margeaux sowie auch Robert und vielleicht der ein oder andre ne aqndre Meinung hier kundtun werden.
> Ich sage NEIN.......
> einkurbeln ja, aber fischen (größtmöglichstes Potential aus den Wobblern kitzeln) nein, wurde aber vor ein paar Posts schon genauestens erörtert. Ich bin da aber bei weitem nicht das Mass der Dinge und vor allem kommt es auf die Wobbler an. Wenn man "Crankbaits" hat und diese auch nur als solche fischen möchte, das geht ganz klar, vor allem auf Zander, wenn der 3m vor den Füssen draufhaut dann hakt er sich quasi selbst|supergri
> aber irgendwelche Squirrells und Kill Bills und Trick darter und wasweißichnochfür Trickwobbler, dazu taugt sie ob der Aktion UND der Länge nicht wirklich, damit solche Wobbler zu fischen ist rausgeworfenes geld (für die Wobbler:m) da reichen dann Balzer Diabolo und Co genauso, nämlich einfach zum einkurbeln mit5 den allgemein bekannten "Rafinessen" wie Stops und beschleunigen



Aufgrund der Spitzenaktion und der Länge der VHF würde ich sagen, dass sie nicht unbedingt fürs Angeln mit Wobblern geeignet ist. Insbesondere nicht, wenn man die Köder so optimal wie möglich präsentieren möchte.

Die "fast action" (Spitzenaktion) der VHF wäre meines Erachtens für die Präsentation von sog. Twitchbaits garnicht so übel. Doch sehe ich hier arge Probleme in der Performance aufgrund der Gesamtlänge und der Länge des Handteiles.

Sollen hiermit lediglich Crankbaits (egal ob mit oder ohne Stop) gefischt werden, so wäre meiner Meinung nach die Länge eher zweitranging. Problematisch wäre hierbei eher noch die Rutenaktion. So wird es einem jedenfalls in einschlägigen Foren/bei einschlägigen Shops vermittelt:

Crankbait: Action "slow", oder "regular".

Wenn die VHF als 90%-Gummirute und 10%-Wobblerrute genutzt werden soll ist das alles ja nicht so wild.
Soll die VHF überwiegend zum Wobblerfischen genutzt werden, dann wäre die Anschaffung Humbug.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Habt ihr aber schön differenziert geschrieben, zu der 270cm/45g für's Wobbeln! #6

Ich kann dazu wieder nur anmerken, daß die 270cm noch mehr GuFi-Spezial und noch weniger Universal als die 300cm Ruten sind, weil mit einer etwas elastischeren Spitze und einem dickeren HT hat man eher eine gute Wobblerführung als mit der GuFi-Optimierung der 270cm, die sehr viel "Muskeln" in der Mitte bzw. unteren Spitze hat, dafür im HT viel weicher ist, also insgesamt viel schneller in einen gesamten semiparabolen/parabolen Bogen übergeht. Das ist wie Rainer es schon ausgeführt hat sehr "Wobbler-fremd." 

Gelegentlich kann man damit fast alles machen, und Hartmäuler am Wobbler mit Power haken geht auch super gut, aber wenn man nach optimaler Anpassung strebt muß man die Faktoren richtig berücksichtigen. Die Rutenhärte kann man oft durch Puffer ausgleichen, die falsche Rutenaktion zur Köderführung aber nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Freelander schrieb:


> Gute Frage das würde mich auch interessieren,oder lieber eine VT in der Größe.


Kommt drauf an, was du alles machen willst. Die VT (und endlich konnte ich mal eine definitiv echte VT 45 mit Harrison-Fertigungsaufschrift mit VHF vergleichen) ist erheblich weicher (vs. VHF), schwerer und puffernder, allerdings im Gegensatz zu sonstigen ähnlichen (parabolen) Ruten mit der überraschenden Eigenschaft trotzdem präzise und gerade nicht schwabbelig zu sein. Eigentlich mag ich keine derart parabolen Ruten, aber was der Blank damit anstellt ist einfach klasse. Volkers VT120 war ja auch so eine Überraschung, kann fast alles, fühlt sich erstmal trocken recht schwer an, aber in Angelaktion merkt man es nicht mehr und die Federwirkung kommt genial. Insofern sind VTs wirklich narrensicher zu fischen! :q


----------



## scemler (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Was wäre denn eine ideale Wobblerrute in der Richtung Harrison?


----------



## Bernhard* (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



scemler schrieb:


> Was wäre denn eine ideale Wobblerrute in der Richtung Harrison?



Was heisst denn "in Richtung Harrison"? #c


----------



## danny877 (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi zusammen,

kann bzw. möchte jemand mich evtl. ein bisschen in Sachen Harrison VHF 75 supporten?
Leider kenne ich im Umkreis von 150 KM keinen, bei dem ich sie mal probefischen könnte.

Kurz zum aktuel eingesetzten Gerät:
Speedmaster 270 XH 50-100
Daiwa Infinity Q3000
12er Climax Zander Spezial

Fische damit zu 95% mit 12-15er Gummis (7-50 gr. - i.d.R. 21-40gr.) in der Rheinhauptströmung auf Zander. 
Als Technik fast nur die Profiblinker Jigmethode. Die Hand grundsätzlich oberhalb dem Rollenhalter am ende des Kork mit einem Finger auf dem Blank. Ab und an auch zusätzlich noch die Schnur zwischen den Fingern. Den Rutengriff unter den Unterarm bzw. zwischen Unterarm und Körper geklemmt. Wissentlich dass umso härter und schneller es evtl. zu mehr Aussteigern kommen kann bin ich Fan von beiden Eigenschaften geworden. Ebenso was das Gewicht angeht. Die Speedmaster wiegt 179gr., viel mehr sollte die neue nicht wiegen. Was dem Umgang mit dem Gerät angeht ist es so, dass ich im Sommer oft angeln gehe und daher die Rute immer im Auto liegt. Es kommt auch mal vor dass ich sie ungewollt, unsanft beim Landen eines Z ablege.

Habe auch schon "Norbert's" BP inkl. Z-Drill fischen dürfen. Befürchte aber dass ich mit der weicheren Aktion nicht so ganz zurecht komme.

Nun zur Harrison.
Wenn ihr obige Anforderungen so lest, bin ich dann mit der 75er VHF gut beraten?
Wie lange soll ich den Korkgriff oberhalb und unterhalb dem Rollenhalter wählen damit ich mit der Jigmethode optimal zurechtkomme.
Welche und wieviele Rutenringe empfehlt ihr.
Welchen Rollenhalter.

Vielleicht noch eine Sache: So schlicht wie nur irgendwie möglich aber qualitativ hochwertig soll sie sein - erwarte eine Einsatzzeit von 2-3 Jahren. Bin von Mai bis November sicherlich ca. 12-15 Stunden pro Woche am Rhein unterwegs.

(PS: möchte kein Geld für "Très chick" ausgeben , sondern sinnvoll investieren ;-)


----------



## moped (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Danny,

auf diesem Wege gleich mal einen Gruß an den Nobby, und nun zu Deiner Frage:

Meine *persönliche* Meinung nach ca. 7 Monaten VHF75-Fischen und seit ca. 4 Wochen VHF90-Knechten ist, daß Du bei 15cm-Gummis und 40g-Köpfen in der Rheinhauptströmung (ohne den Rhein jedoch zu kennen!) mit der 75er noch halbwegs zurecht kommen könntest, aber in die Nähe des oberen Limits fischen wirst. Da die 90er jedoch genau so geschmeidig in der Hand liegt, meines Erachtens nicht schwerer ist als die 75er (ohne gewogen zu haben, nur gefühlsmäßig!) und selbst von der grazilen Blankoptik auf den ersten Blick nicht von der 75er zu unterscheiden ist, wäre sie für Dich evtl. auch eine Überlegung wert.

Zum Aufbau:Ich bevorzuge (und habe es völlig identisch mittlerweile an drei VHFs so verbauen lassen)
-das lange Blechpeitschen-Korkteil (spitze für die PB-GuFi-Methode)
-6+1-Beringung in Fuji-Sic
-stinknormalen Fuji-Rollenhalter in gunsmoke

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



moped schrieb:


> auf diesem Wege gleich mal einen Gruß an den Nobby


Jupp, dem schließe ich mich an #6, und das geht überhaupt nicht was er machte, das ist sowass wie "Feigheit vor dem Feind", wird inzwischen halt ein bischen schärfer zurück geschossen! :m


----------



## ~Michi~ (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Nur mal so rein informativ, wenn man hauptsächlich mit Gufis angelt 8-12cm und max 21g Bleiköpfe welcher Blank is da der richtige VHF Spin 15-45 oder VHF Spin 30-75?.

Hab erst ne Crypton Magic Zanderstick bekommen die hat 65g, da ich gerade erst anfangen möchte mit dem Spinnfischen sicherlich ausreichend aber später würd ich mir dann vieleicht mal was edles gönnen und da wär sowas selbstgebautes doch sicher unschlagbar |supergri.

Und was kostet so ein Aufbau überhaupt in etwa?. Ne von-bis Angabe würd mir da schon reichen da es ja sicher je nach Ausführung unterschiedlich sein dürfte.

Wenn keiner den Preis hier posten möchte, ne PM würd mir auch reichen aber mich interessiert das einfach mal was so ne selbsgemachte Harrison kostet |supergri.


----------



## Chrizzi (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



~Michi~ schrieb:


> Und was kostet so ein Aufbau überhaupt in etwa?. Ne von-bis Angabe würd mir da schon reichen da es ja sicher je nach Ausführung unterschiedlich sein dürfte.
> 
> Wenn keiner den Preis hier posten möchte, ne PM würd mir auch reichen aber mich interessiert das einfach mal was so ne selbsgemachte Harrison kostet |supergri.


 
Steht hier zwar oft genug, aber egal .

Etwa 300€ solltest du einplanen, nach oben ist's halt weiter offen. Ich weiß nicht ob es auch für weniger geht, aber 300 ist hier oft genannt und wird auch als erste Richtlinie genannt.


----------



## ~Michi~ (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Oh Danke.

Ja aber der Thread is sooo verdammt lang da hab ich nix gelesen über den Preis und hab auch keine Lust gehabt das ganz durchzulesen |supergri.

Aber dann weiss ich ja jetzt schonmal über den Preis bescheid nur den Rest muss ich dann noch erfahren. Ich denke wenn ich das dann mal drauf habe und besseres Gerät möchte dann sind 300€ auch sicher machbar ich hab mir das irgendwie teurer vorgestellt |rolleyes.


----------



## J-son (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Danny,

VHF 30-75g probefischen jederzeit...müsstest mich halt abholen, aber 150km sind's ja nicht ganz bis Emmenndingen.
Müsstest Dir allerdings'ne geeignete Rolle mitbringen, da meine Stella noch im Zollamt rumfährt, und die TP die ich bis dato auf der VHF fische, (m.E.) zu  wuchtig ist, um diese schlanke Rute wirklich auskosten zu können.
Bei Interesse bitte PN.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## danny877 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



J-son schrieb:


> Hi Danny,
> 
> VHF 30-75g probefischen jederzeit...müsstest mich halt abholen, aber 150km sind's ja nicht ganz bis Emmenndingen.
> Müsstest Dir allerdings'ne geeignete Rolle mitbringen, da meine Stella noch im Zollamt rumfährt, und die TP die ich bis dato auf der VHF fische, (m.E.) zu  wuchtig ist, um diese schlanke Rute wirklich auskosten zu können.
> ...



@Jürgen
Danke für die Tips Jürgen. Das mit der 90er ist ein sehr guter Hinweis.

J@y, was Du bist auch schon infiziert vom Hightec-Tackle ?? #6
Mönsch wenn ich das gewusst hätte ;-)
Cool - klaro komme ich bei Dir vorbei und bringe meine Infinity mit -> DANKE, freue mich über Dein Angebot sie probefischen zu dürfen!
Ich schreibe Dir eine PN - Wenn Du willst können wir ja am WOE für 1-2 Stunden gemeinsam los. Mit Norbert habe ich gestern auch telefoniert und er wollte auch ein paar gufis am WOE werfen gehen.


----------



## J-son (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



danny877 schrieb:


> J@y, was Du bist auch schon infiziert vom Hightec-Tackle ?? #6
> Mönsch wenn ich das gewusst hätte ;-)



Lol,

ist ja auch nicht naheliegend, bei jemandem der bis vor 2 Monaten noch im Hartz 4-Dream-Team war...



> Cool - klaro komme ich bei Dir vorbei und bringe meine Infinity mit -> DANKE, freue mich über Dein Angebot sie probefischen zu dürfen!
> Ich schreibe Dir eine PN - Wenn Du willst können wir ja am WOE für 1-2 Stunden gemeinsam los. Mit Norbert habe ich gestern auch telefoniert und er wollte auch ein paar gufis am WOE werfen gehen.



Jo,

klingt klasse! Werde halt noch die 120er mitnehmen, die durfte noch nie ans Wasser...vielleicht passt die TP da besser.
Wäre auf jeden Fall gut, wenn ich bis morgen abend über die zeitliche Planung Bescheid wüsste, damit ich meine Holde noch gebührend einstimmen kann=)

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## moped (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



~Michi~ schrieb:


> Nur mal so rein informativ, wenn man hauptsächlich mit Gufis angelt 8-12cm und max 21g Bleiköpfe welcher Blank is da der richtige VHF Spin 15-45 oder VHF Spin 30-75?.


 
Servus Miche,

wenn es definitiv bei dieser Köderzusammenstellung bleibt, wird Dir die 45er wohl schon reichen, solltest Du aber auch nach oben noch etwas Spiel haben wollen, würde ich Dir zur 75er raten.

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Freelander (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, was du alles machen willst. Die VT (und endlich konnte ich mal eine definitiv echte VT 45 mit Harrison-Fertigungsaufschrift mit VHF vergleichen) ist erheblich weicher (vs. VHF), schwerer und puffernder, allerdings im Gegensatz zu sonstigen ähnlichen (parabolen) Ruten mit der überraschenden Eigenschaft trotzdem präzise und gerade nicht schwabbelig zu sein. Eigentlich mag ich keine derart parabolen Ruten, aber was der Blank damit anstellt ist einfach klasse. Volkers VT120 war ja auch so eine Überraschung, kann fast alles, fühlt sich erstmal trocken recht schwer an, aber in Angelaktion merkt man es nicht mehr und die Federwirkung kommt genial. Insofern sind VTs wirklich narrensicher zu fischen! :q


 

Ich suche eine kleine Allrounderin mit der ich hauptsächlich auf Hecht blinkern will,auch vom Boot aus und an der
ich auch mal einen größeren Gummischuh äh ich meine Gummifisch dranhängen kann.|supergri

Ich dachte auch schon über eine BP nach weil die ja ein WG von 5-100 haben soll.
Aber ich denke eine Vt 45 ist für mich auch völlig ausreichend,weil ich zu 90% nur Wurfgewichte bis max 30gr werfen werde.


----------



## rainer1962 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Freelande...
eine 240iger mit 75 WG ist echt goil, muss man gefischt haben (gerade wenn vom Boot aus gefischt wird), ansonsten frage mal Robert nach den diversen Blanks von Century (nehme mal an du willst keine VHF)


----------



## Freelander (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich wollte schon etwas weicheres als die VHF die habe ich schon in 75 allerdings 10ft.
Jetzt möchte ich eigentlich eine  Vt in WG 45 haben.
Eine 8ft Vt in WG 45 könnte auch interessant sein.
Meinst Du nicht das die 75er mit max.Gewichten von 30gr. unterfordert ist?


----------



## rainer1962 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

schon recht knapp für ne 45er, du wolltest die doch aber zum hechtspinnen oder??? machst du da keine größeren Köder drauf???
die 45er VT gibts (meines Wissens) nur in 270 aufwärts, da kannst aber mal Robert anrufen ansonsten bliebe da noch ne Hornet in 240....
rufe mal Robert an was er a so im Petto hat...


----------



## scemler (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> schon recht knapp für ne 45er, du wolltest die doch aber zum hechtspinnen oder??? machst du da keine größeren Köder drauf???
> die 45er VT gibts (meines Wissens) nur in 270 aufwärts, da kannst aber mal Robert anrufen ansonsten bliebe da noch ne Hornet in 240....
> rufe mal Robert an was er a so im Petto hat...



Hast du zufällig Bilder von dieser Hornett-Rute?

Die soll doch sehr gut für Wobbler sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> da kannst aber mal Robert anrufen ansonsten bliebe da noch ne Hornet in 240....


Das hab ich auch getan. Jetzt hoffe ich mal, das bald was Hor*nettes* unterwegs sein wird, bin bärig gespannt und dann wird natürlich gleich getestet und verglichen. #h

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen: ein 9 oder 10ft VT 45 gehört einfach in den Rutenschrank, das wäre auch die Rute die ich einem wichtigen Besucher/Gast/Mitangler/Novizen/Herzdame in die Hand drücken würde, damit er wirklich was fängt.   Paßt praktisch immer.


----------



## Bernhard* (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



scemler schrieb:


> Hast du zufällig Bilder von dieser Hornett-Rute?
> 
> Die soll doch sehr gut für Wobbler sein.



z.B. HIER

moped und schroe (soweit ich weiss) haben aber auch noch Bilder geposted.


----------



## rainer1962 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



scemler schrieb:


> Hast du zufällig Bilder von dieser Hornett-Rute?
> 
> Die soll doch sehr gut für Wobbler sein.


 

sie soll nicht nur gut sein sie ist absolute Sahne#6
lies mal ab post 3354 Seite 84, da wird die Hornet beschrieben und wenn du dann weiterblätterst siehst du sie auch in "Aktion" wie z.b. der willenlose Robert versucht nen Hänger mit der zu lösen und das ganze Boot hinzieht....


----------



## rainer1962 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen: ein 9 oder 10ft VT 45 gehört einfach in den Rutenschrank, das wäre auch die Rute die ich einem wichtigen Besucher/Gast/Mitangler/Novizen/Herzdame in die Hand drücken würde, damit er wirklich was fängt.  Paßt praktisch immer.


 
nun ich werde bald den Airportblank in meinen händen halten, aufgebaut natürlich#6 zumindest hat mir Robert das heute mitgeteilt....
auf den bin ich ja mal gespannt wie ein flitzebogen


----------



## taxel (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> nun ich werde bald den Airportblank in meinen händen halten, aufgebaut natürlich#6 zumindest hat mir Robert das heute mitgeteilt....
> auf den bin ich ja mal gespannt wie ein flitzebogen



Hallo Rainer,

dann berichte mal, wenn es soweit ist. Ich bin ein Fan kurzgeteilter. Das interessiert mich brennend. Hast du schon mal vorab die technisch - taktischen Angaben: Länge, WG, Transportlänge, ...?

Gruß & Dank

Axel


----------



## Markus18 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> nun ich werde bald den Airportblank in meinen händen halten, aufgebaut natürlich#6 zumindest hat mir Robert das heute mitgeteilt....
> auf den bin ich ja mal gespannt wie ein flitzebogen



....und ich erst.Erbitte hiermit höflichst einen ausführlichen Testbericht.
Aber was schreib ich, der wird mit Sicherheit folgen.

Viel Spass mit dem Rütchen.#h


----------



## rainer1962 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Markus18 schrieb:


> ....und ich erst.Erbitte hiermit höflichst einen ausführlichen Testbericht.
> Aber was schreib ich, der wird mit Sicherheit folgen.
> 
> Viel Spass mit dem Rütchen.#h


 
türlich wird der folgen,
das einzigste was ich weiß, dass sie 270cm ist, der Rest wird sich dann zeigen#6


----------



## Bernhard* (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> nun ich werde bald den Airportblank in meinen händen halten, aufgebaut natürlich#6 zumindest hat mir Robert das heute mitgeteilt....
> auf den bin ich ja mal gespannt wie ein flitzebogen



Was soll der Airport denn Besonderes können?


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin!

Was ist den der Airport-Blank eigentlich?
Eine neue Serie oder ein überarbeiteter VHF Blank?

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Freelander (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich hätte jetzt gedacht eine 4 geteilte Reiserute für den Flieger:m.


----------



## duck_68 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

wäre auch mein Tip gewesen


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin Spassvögel.
Sowas braucht Rainer aber glaub ich nicht.


----------



## Slotti (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin,

laut CMW ist es ein Spinnrutenblank der sehr VHF ähnlich sein soll.

Mehr weiß ich auch nicht

Grüße Slotti


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Was soll der Airport denn Besonderes können?


 

Fische Fangen
und nein es ist keine 4 oder noch mehr geteilter Blank, es ist auch keine VT oder VHf blank, er unterscheidet sich von den beiden, inwiefern wird sich dann zeigen wenn ich ihn gefischt habe, er soll etwas drillfreudiger sein, von wegen Drillfehler und so....
mehr weiß ich zur Zeit auch net...
nur noch eins,
Robert hat da noch irgedwas zur zeit noch nemenlos in der mache


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Danke Rainer!
Hört sich sehr interessant an.
Quasi ne etwas geschmeidigere VHF.


----------



## Bernhard* (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Fische Fangen
> ...



Dann nehm ich 2 davon!!



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Robert hat da noch irgedwas zur zeit noch nemenlos in der mache



Was hat der Robert? Hoffentlich nix ansteckendes! |rolleyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> nur noch eins,
> Robert hat da noch irgedwas zur zeit noch *nemenlos* in der mache


Der nemenlos-Blank ist von Harrison?  hört sich allerdings so polnisch an.  :q



rainer1962 schrieb:


> er soll etwas drillfreudiger sein, von wegen Drillfehler und so....





Pikepauly schrieb:


> Quasi ne etwas geschmeidigere VHF.


Das wäre dann wohl das avisierte Zieleinsatzgebiet: Die Leuts, die mit dem Speed der VHF nicht so gut klarkommen? :m soll's ja auch geben.


----------



## Pikepauly (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Det
Das bringt mich fast schon wieder etwas ins Grübeln, von wegen Lamiglass und so????


----------



## rainer1962 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

sry:
nemenlos=namenlos, oder auch ohne Namen


----------



## rainer1962 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Der nemenlos-Blank ist von Harrison? hört sich allerdings so polnisch an.  :q


 
nö lass mal das mit Polen war einfach ein Verschreiber




> Das wäre dann wohl das avisierte Zieleinsatzgebiet: Die Leuts, die mit dem Speed der VHF nicht so gut klarkommen? :m soll's ja auch geben.


 
jep so könnte es sein, oder für leute die einfach anders angeln und nen "nachgiebigeren" Blank brauchen bzw. wünschen
oder auch eine Allrounderin mit der tendenz zu einer Gufirute, oder oder oder...
wird sich erst zeigen wenn man das Teil fischen kann


@Robert......
lot funzt, war scheinbar eingefroren#6


----------



## scemler (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

MAD: hast du meine PN bekommen?


----------



## angelspezi82 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



scemler schrieb:


> MAD: hast du meine PN bekommen?



auf meine PN hat er auch noch nich geantwortet. wird daran liegen, dass robert seit 5 tagen nicht mehr online war hier im AB 

ich werd ihn mal anrufen ... würde ich dir ebenfalls empfehlen :m


----------



## J-son (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Salut@all,

war am Wochenende mit NorbertF und danny877 am Rhein, VHF testfischen.
Hatte 2 stärkere Hechte an der 120er (, danny hatte einen stattlichen Zander an der 75er.
Die Hechte sind mir beim Landen wieder ausgestiegen, muss mich wohl erst an die VHF gewöhnen.
Beim Vergleich der beiden Ruten fiel uns auf, dass Unterschied der Blank-Durchmesser genug Spielraum für mehr als ein Modell dazwischen (45-90) lassen, so dass sich uns folgende Frage stellte:
ähnelt die VHF 45-90 eher ihrer kleinen oder ihrer grossen Schwester?
Sehr hilfreich bei der Klärung wäre  evtl ein Bild, auf dem man die Blanks im Vergleich sieht (oder gab's das schon?)

MERCI:
J@Y


----------



## Da Vinci (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi J-son,

konnte alle Ruten (75-120g) fischen und muss sagen: die 45-90g ähnelt keinen von beiden - die 120er ist nochmal ne ganze Ecke kräftiger und die 75er hat einfach deutlich weniger Power! Reihe sie genau dazwischen ein!

Gruß Jochen


----------



## releaser24 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo,

vom VHF 9ft 30-75gr Blank soll es ein Sondermodell ohne Gewebe geben.

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob sich dieses im Bezug auf Stabilität und Aktion von der normalen VHF unterscheidet und ob man, als leichter Grobmotoriker, mit der normalen VHF besser beraten ist.
Habe etwas Angst vor Rutenbruch, der Jan Gutjahr rät ja auch von der VHF ab, weil er meint, er hätte aus Versehen schon 2 VHF beim Anhauen von Hängern, die er für Bisse hielt, geschrottet.

Gruß releaser24


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Releaser 24
Herzlich willkommen und Respekt für so einen ersten Beitrag, der heute Abend noch für etwas Disskussionen hier führen dürfte.
Abgesehen davon kann ich mir das eigentlich nicht vorstellen, was der Jan Gutjahr da sagt.
Andererseits kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, daß er die Unwahrheit sagt?????????

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## klee (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Also das mit dem Brechen ist mir auch nicht neu konnte das selber life miterleben vor ca. 8 wochen am Bodden.Da ist die VHF 75  auch  unterhalb der steckverbindung gebrochen bei einem ca 25 cm Zander;+


----------



## releaser24 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Siehe hier:

http://www.fanatic-fishing.de/portal/viewtopic.php?t=254488

und hier:

http://www.fanatic-fishing.de/portal/viewtopic.php?t=241320


Naja, vielleicht will er auch nur zu den VTs raten, weil seine Fanatic-Ruten auch aus VT-Blanks gebaut werden...


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Klee
Die Frage ist ja immer nur ob die Rute "einen Schlag weg hatte" oder ob das wirklich ein Mat. Fehler ist. 
Durch einen Zander von 25 cm kannst Du die auf keinen Fall crashen.


----------



## don_king (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



releaser24 schrieb:


> Naja, vielleicht will er auch nur zu den VTs raten, weil seine Fanatic-Ruten auch aus VT-Blanks gebaut werden...



Da könnte was dran sein! :q

Ausserdem hat er selbst schon geschrieben dass es sich bei beiden Ruten um Blanks der allerersten Stunde gehandelt hat und dass diese Probleme anscheinend behoben wurden.


----------



## rainer1962 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



releaser24 schrieb:


> Siehe hier:
> 
> http://www.fanatic-fishing.de/portal/viewtopic.php?t=254488
> 
> ...


 
vielleicht vertickt er auch den total neu entwickellten Blank|gr: in einer aufgebauten Sniper für schlaffe 1000€uros lieber:q und rät deshalb von der VHf ab...


----------



## rainer1962 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Klee
> Die Frage ist ja immer nur ob die Rute "einen Schlag weg hatte" oder ob das wirklich ein Mat. Fehler ist.
> Durch einen Zander von 25 cm kannst Du die auf keinen Fall crashen.


 

wbei wir wieder beim Thema wären....


----------



## schroe (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

So´n *normalen 25 cm Zander*, sollte die VHF 75 eigentlich aushalten können.

Wenn´s denn aber *ein dicker 25 cm Zander *ist,....die haben dann schon richtig Dampf auf´m Kessel. 
Da sollte man etwas vorsichtiger drillen.#6

Manchmal sind die 75iger VHF´s auch schon durch das Gewicht des Spitzenrings gefährdet.
Der an meiner, ist aus diesem Grunde abnehmbar.:q


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Schroe

Bei meiner VHF kann man für den Fall der Fälle oben nen Meter abnehmen und da einen Rollerring draufstecken. 
Da kann dann auch der maßige Zander gedrillt werden.


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hab gerade gelesen, was Rainer an Jan G. im zweiten Link geschrieben hat.
Erste Sahne!

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## angelspezi82 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

die 75er vhf muss ja auch mit einer sehr dehnbaren 0,10mm Mono-Schnur gefischt werden, um eben solche brüche zu vermeiden. . . :q


----------



## schroe (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> kann man für den Fall der Fälle oben nen Meter abnehmen



Das ist dann echt "Extremcustom".

Wenn man mit einer VHF *normale 25cm Zander *werfen will, dann sollte es schon die 90iger sein.

Für die *dicken 25cm Zandern*, darfs ruhig die VHF120 sein.

Die 75iger ist zum gemeinen Zanderwerfen nicht geeignet.#d
Schon garnicht für die *dicken 25iger Zander*.|supergri


----------



## duck_68 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Klee
> Die Frage ist ja immer nur ob die Rute "einen Schlag weg hatte" oder ob das wirklich ein Mat. Fehler ist.
> Durch einen Zander von 25 cm kannst Du die auf keinen Fall crashen.



...und auch nicht durch einen 56 Pfünder Marmorkarpfen

allerdings bekommt man(n) mit Gewalt alles klein...


----------



## DozeyDragoN (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> Das ist dann echt "Extremcustom".
> 
> Wenn man mit einer VHF *normale 25cm Zander *werfen will, dann sollte es schon die 90iger sein.
> 
> ...



@Schroe: |good:

Nur mal zur Info: Der Zander hatte locker sein 26cm! Das war ja das Problem! *g* Nene, der Blank hatte im Vorfeld gut einen wegbekommen, da war es nur eine Frage der Zeit .... Aber das neue A-Teil ist schon unterwegs und alles wird gut, wenn nicht wieder aus Unachtsamkeit heraus ein 17er Eri mit "Vollflitsch nach Hängerlösen im Nahbereich" auf den Blank ballert ... 

DD


----------



## Der_Glücklose (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi #h

habe hier im Thread mal die Suchfunktion benutzt, hat aber nicht wirklich was gefunden. Darum meine Frage gibt es die VHF auch in 2,40m |kopfkrat bei MAD auf der Seite ist nur der VT in 2,40m aufgeführt.


----------



## schroe (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Der Zander hatte locker sein 26cm!



@Dozey

Das ändert den Sachverhalt natürlich und erfordert ein nochmaliges Überdenken der Gerätezusammenstellung.|supergri

Ein Freund von mir, hat sich im Rückschwung einen "Crazy Charly" (Bonefish-Fliege) gegen seine IMX Loomis Fliegengerte "gebraten".
Beim nächsten "cast" ist sie dann gefallen wie eine angesägte Fichte.

Das ist die Art der Unterstützung, die eine Rute braucht um ihr ein schnelles Ende zu bereiten.

@Glückloser

VHF 45gr oder 75gr in 240cm? 
Die 45iger fischt meine Freundin in 240cm. Die gibts.
Bei der 75iger weiß ich es nicht.


----------



## Hooked (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Der_Glücklose

Die 75er gibts auch in 240cm. Habe ich vor ein paar Wochen mal gefischt. 
Ich glaube aber die 45er gibts jetzt nicht mehr in 240cm. Glauben heisst nicht wissen. 
Mad hat aber mal sowas erzählt (glaube ich|supergri).


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Die 8ft gibt es in -45 und -75, dazu sind sie schön öfter aufgetaucht, der 75er wird sogar regelmäßig angeboten, und der 45er ist wie schroe sagt schon verbaut worden  und wurde öfter gesichtet, wenn z.B. Prototypen bei ebay weggingen. Die sind aber nicht so Standard, denzufolge schlechter lieferbar und auch eine sehr eigene Konstruktion, weil die kurzen VHFs noch wieder ein ganz anderes Eigenleben haben, jeder Fuß Längendifferenz macht sich stark bemerkbar.


----------



## peterws (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Ihr Fans!

So, habe endlich auch meine erste Harrison (VHF, 270, 45g) fertig gebaut und vor ein paar Tagen eingefischt. Leider haben die Fische an dem Tag nicht so mitgespielt, wie ich mir das vorgestellt hatte, aber werfen und Gufi führen hat sich ziemlich gut angefühlt. Anfangs war es ein wenig ungewohnt, weil ich noch nie so eine straffe Rute gefischt hatte, aber mit der Zeit habe ich mich dran gewöhnt und es als sehr angenehm empfunden. Bin aber nach wie vor auf den ersten Drill gespannt!
Bilder vom Bau und der Rute habe ich im Schaufenster Rutenbau eingestellt (Beitrag 274, weiß leider nicht, wie ich mit einem einzelnen Beitrag verlinke).


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Zu den Rutenbrüchen:
Ein bischen mehr Infos wären ja schon fein. |wavey:
Je nach Ursache ist die Sache ja ganz anders zu bewerten, denn die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten lassen sich *nicht* in einen Topf werfen.

Ein Crash aus Vorschädigung ist niemals und bei keiner Rute auszuschließen, der richtige Tick oder Knacks, und währlich fällt das Ding wie ein Baum. Meistens dürfte dies aber zu *einer* einbrechenden Stelle führen. Für diese Fälle kann aber weder der Hersteller noch der Rutenbauer was, das ist rein User-Sache, und wird immer wieder vorkommen, eben auch besonders bei Blanks die keine erhöhte Resistenz und Panzerung für User-Dummheiten haben. Das sollte klar sein, und wer seine VHF irgendwo malträtiert, darf sich nicht wundern.

Dann gäbe es die Sache mit der Materialermüdung. Dagegen sprechen aber die vielen Anfangserfolge beim Ruteneinsatz, wo auf jeden Fall noch mit mehr Vorsicht seitens des Users zu rechnen ist, und extrem gute Drillergebnisse rauskamen.
Auch brechen irgendwie nie (?) die Spitzen vorne ab, die wären aber die ersten wenn das Material schwächeln oder ermüden sollte, gerade beim Jiggen. Eher ermüdet die Aufmerksamkeit des angelnden Users bei dem Routineumgang mit der Rute, oder was anderes. Die vielen kleinen Unfälle, die ich schon mit VHFs schon hatte, und die keine Folgen hatten, zeigen mir auch das so empfindlich sie eigentlich auch nicht sind, was rein den Blank betrifft.

Das führt dann zur dritten Klasse möglicher Brüche, und das sind Aufbaufehler oder Fehlerfolgen infolge des jeweiligen Aufbaus. Hier würde ich in erster Linie die Ringe und speziell die Ringfüße verantwortlich machen, so hab ich es unfreiwilligerweise ausprobiert. #t :g 
Das Blankmaterial gerade im unteren Bereich des Spitzenteils ist dünn, sehr dünn. Kraftvoll im Kreisschluss, aber es verträgt keine Anritzer oder gar Knackser.
Eigentlich müßte man solche Crashes gut erkennen können, und ich halte bei mehreren sich eingrabenden welligen oder scharfkantigen Ringfüßen ein schleichendes Eingraben um 1/100mm in den Blank für möglich. Das würde zu dem explosiven Multipart-Crash der Spitze passen, von dem einige berichten. Dafür kann der Blankhersteller aber auch nichts, eher wäre dies eine mangelnde Rutenabstimmung auf den heftigen belastungsintensiven und wechselnden Einsatz der Rute.

Also, wäre schon mal klasse wenn da mehr Informationen dabei wären |wavey:, wenn es gecrasht hat. Auszuschließen ist das wie ich gerade geschildert habe nie.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



peterws schrieb:


> Bilder vom Bau und der Rute habe ich im Schaufenster Rutenbau eingestellt (Beitrag 274, weiß leider nicht, wie ich mit einem einzelnen Beitrag verlinke).


Die Nummer mit dem # gibt einen Link auf den Beitrag. 

Von dem z.B. vom # 274:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1885627&postcount=274


----------



## peterws (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Danke AngelDet, hätt ich auch selber drauf kommen können...


----------



## rainer1962 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



don_king schrieb:


> Da könnte was dran sein! :q
> 
> Ausserdem hat er selbst schon geschrieben dass es sich bei beiden Ruten um Blanks der allerersten Stunde gehandelt hat und dass diese Probleme anscheinend behoben wurden.


 
ich fische selbst noch ein 75er Blank der allerersten Stunde, habe da auch schon einiges mit an Land befördert, selbst Bisse, die sich nach nem ordentlichen Anhieb als Monsterhängen erwiesen, haben nichts gemacht, ausser dass mein Handgelenk nen ordentlichen schlag abbekommen hat und sich ne Zeitlang erholen mussste#6.
det hat ja oben schon gründe genannt. Es gibt Leute die können mit ner VHf einfach umgehen und haben keine probleme, es gibt leute die könnens nicht, greifen dann lieber zu ner BP, SNIPER, kev Pike oder Vt bzw. zu ner rute mit ähnlicher Aktion. Das alles ist ja net schlimm nicht jedem schmeckt das Giftige der VHF, keine Frage...
schlimm find ich es nur wenn über brüche gejammert wird und der feher im material gesucht wird obwohl dieser nicht vorhanden ist. Wenn ne rute bei nem Anschlag, beim "drillen" eines fetten 25er zanders o.ä. bricht, dann ist das zwar die Auswirkung aber nicht der Grund für den Bruch. Der ist woanders zu suchen. In der regel ists ne vorschädigung durch nen Schlag, oder falsches drillverhalten oder oder oder...
wenn ich mir so auf den DVd einiger Profis anschaue wie die mit ihrem Gerät umgehen wundert mich manchmal gar nix mehr#q
Ferner brechen durch solche Bedingungen eigentlich alle ruten, zumindest die welche einen sehr schnellen Blank haben, also auch Lesath, VT, Aspire und Co....
wenn profis dann gewisses gerät empfehlen, dann sollte man sich nicht blenden lassen, die verdienen damit (sponsoring usw.) geld. Jedes teil das über den Laden geht (egal ob Wobbler, Gufi, Futter, kescher) das ihren namen trägt ist bare Münze für die und oft nicht besser als "Noname" Produkte...Schaut euch mal an erst wird Rute XY beworben, dann wechselt der Sponsor und plötzlich ist nach den absoluten neuesten erkenntnisse die Rute yz das ideale Gerät. obwohl der Blank unter Umstämdem nicht mehr schnell, sondern total lahm ist, es wird dann anders begründet (der Gufi kann besser eingesaugt werden, man merkt den Biss nicht sofort, dafür hängt der Zander aufgrund der weichen Aktion, denn er hat den Gufi einsaugen können) das war nur mal ein Bsp. wie gesagt alles eine frage der Argumentation...


hier wiederum wird ein "bedinungsfehler" ja unumwunden zugegeben und zwar von demjenigen der die Rute geschrottet hat und nicht von demjenigen der die behauptung 





> Mich würde mal interessieren, ob sich dieses im Bezug auf Stabilität und Aktion von der normalen VHF unterscheidet und ob man, als leichter Grobmotoriker, mit der normalen VHF besser beraten ist.
> Habe etwas Angst vor Rutenbruch, der Jan Gutjahr rät ja auch von der VHF ab, weil er meint, er hätte aus Versehen schon 2 VHF beim Anhauen von Hängern, die er für Bisse hielt, geschrottet.
> 
> Gruß releaser24


aufgestellt hat ohne nötiges Hintergrundwissen, bzw. das hat er dann aus welchem grund auch immer verschwiegen und zwar bewusst verschwiegen!

*Das* ist der Grund warum der 25er Zander die Rute geschrottet hat. *DozyDragon* besten Dank für *Deine Ehrlichkeit*. Endlich mal jemand der nicht das MATERIAL dafür verantwortlich macht, um irgendwelche Garantieansprüche geltend zu machen oder um einfach nur den Blank schlechtzureden (aus welchen Gründen auch immer). Ist halt einfach Pech wenn einem der Bleikopf genau den Blank trifft und ihn dann auch noch dermassen beschädigt dass die Rute beim nächsten Einsatz knallt.


> Nur mal zur Info: Der Zander hatte locker sein 26cm! Das war ja das Problem! *g* Nene, der Blank hatte im Vorfeld gut einen wegbekommen, da war es nur eine Frage der Zeit .... Aber das neue A-Teil ist schon unterwegs und alles wird gut, wenn nicht wieder aus Unachtsamkeit heraus ein 17er Eri mit "Vollflitsch nach Hängerlösen im Nahbereich" auf den Blank ballert ...


 
@releaser...
wie gesagt die VHf ist nicht jedermanns Sache, es gibt Leute die können damit umgehen und haben keine probleme, andre wiederum nicht, da brechen die Ruten halt bei nem Anschlag, bei nem 25er zander oder auch bei nem barsch, warum das bei *denen* so ist kann ich dir nicht sagen da musst du die Leute selbst befragen, es wird aber so sein dass sie es in aller regel aufs Material schieben warum????? das wiederum kann ich und will ich nicht beurteilen!!!!
Mache dir diesbez. mal einfach Gedanken, Meinungen und Belege hast du ja hier zu hauf.


----------



## rainer1962 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

so Leutz habe gerade mit MAD telefoniert...
hier ist der Wettkampffred für 2008


----------



## ivo (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> so Leutz habe gerade mit MAD telefoniert...
> hier ist der Wettkampffred für 2008




Wie gehts dem den guten MAD? 
Auf PN´s gibts ja keine Antwort.#c


----------



## rainer1962 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

IVO...
per Telefon ists einfach besser, er war schon seit Weihnachten (glaube ich) nicht mehr online, und wenn dann nur sporadisch. Er war im Urlaub, sein Sohnemann hatte ferien und da geht die Familie nun mal vor. Er macht den Rutenbau zwar proffesionell was den Aufbau ansich betrifft, aber er ist kein Profi, sprich er lebt nun mal nicht davon von daher dauerts halt bei ihm länger


----------



## ivo (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> IVO...
> per Telefon ists einfach besser, er war schon seit Weihnachten (glaube ich) nicht mehr online, und wenn dann nur sporadisch. Er war im Urlaub, sein Sohnemann hatte ferien und da geht die Familie nun mal vor. Er macht den Rutenbau zwar proffesionell was den Aufbau ansich betrifft, aber er ist kein Profi, sprich er lebt nun mal nicht davon von daher dauerts halt bei ihm länger




Das es bei ihm etwas dauern kann ist schon klar. Ist ja auch nicht schlimm.
Die Informationen die ich Austauschen möchte bedürfen eigentlich keines Anrufs. Ich will nicht unbedingt auf die Nerven fallen. Deshalb meine Frage.


----------



## zesch (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Golfschläger und Windrotorenblätter können auch schonmal brechen,

genauso wie Rutenblanks.

liegt warscheinlich daran das Montags und Freitags Rutenblanks,

Dienstags und Donnerstag Golfschläger

und am Mittwoch Windrotorenblätter

hergestellt werden ......

+ aber das ist nur so eine Vermutung

Gruß

zesch


----------



## rainer1962 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Leutz der Wettkampf ist erst mal unsichtbar geschaltet, das ist ein Marketingfred und darf nur vom AB-team eröffnet bzw. gesetzt werden (Aussage Thomas 9904).....
Der AB verantwortliche macht MAD ein "Angebot"#c.....
vielleicht hätte ich ihn nicht MAD Wettkampffred taufen sollen????
Harrison Wettkampf schien mir nicht mehr passend, da ja auch andre Blanks von MAD verbaut werden, wie Tusk, BP, und noch etliches mehr....


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Boardregeln schrieb:
			
		

> § 6 Kommerzielle Nutzung
> (1) Jegliche kommerzielle Nutzung des Anglerboards bedarf der Genehmigung durch die Betreiber.


Ein Wettkampf/Preisausschreiben oder wie immer man das tituliert, ist immer eine Werbemaßnahme für denjenigen, der die Preise zur Verfügung stellt.

Ist auch vollkommen in Ordnung so.

Nur macht das nicht jeder wie er lustig ist, sondern man fragt entsprechend den von jedem Mitglied akzeptierten Regeln vorher nach.

Würden wir das erlauben, wäre hier was los und täglich ein neuer "Wettkampf/Preisauschreiben/Test" etc.. von jedem beliebigen eingestellt.

Wollen wir nicht, deswegen weil sonst alles zugespamt werden würde und auch aus Farineß gegenüber Kunden, die für solche Leistungen bezahlen.

Also einfach an die Regeln halten.

Danke.

PS: Wurde natürlich zur Bearbetung schon weitergeleitet.


----------



## rainer1962 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Thomas ist schon klar nur warum war das denn in den letzten Wettkampffreds in Ordnung???
wurde es einfach übersehen oder was?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Wahrscheinlich, oder Franz hatte das mit Mad abgesprochen. Irgendwas war da.


----------



## rainer1962 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> _§ 6 Kommerzielle Nutzung
> (1) Jegliche kommerzielle Nutzung des Anglerboards bedarf der Genehmigung durch die Betreiber._


 


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur macht das nicht jeder wie er lustig ist, sondern man fragt entsprechend den von jedem Mitglied akzeptierten Regeln vorher nach.
> 
> Würden wir das erlauben, wäre hier was los und täglich ein neuer "Wettkampf/Preisauschreiben/Test" etc.. von jedem beliebigen eingestellt.
> 
> Wollen wir nicht, deswegen weil sonst alles zugespamt werden würde und auch aus Farineß gegenüber Kunden, die für solche Leistungen bezahlen.


 
du berufst dich aufs Kommerzielle gem §6

nun dann sag ich mal dass MAD nicht kommerziell baut sondern Hobbybauer ist und nicht wirklich was dran verdient. Er macht das aus Spass am Ruten bauen ist also irgendwo Idealist. Mag sein dass der ein oder andre € hängen bleibt aber Kommerziell in dem Sinne ist es nun wirklich nicht. Er ist Privatmann nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ein kommerzieller bestreitet seinen Lebensunterhalt mit seinem Geschäft, das ist bei MAD mitnichten der Fall. Man kann ihn also nicht mit Rutenbauern wie CMW und wie sie alle heissen nicht vergleichen. (Die Qualität seiner Arbeit ist allerdings sehr wohl professionell) Ob er es wird ist ne andre Frage und ich behaupte mal er wird immer Hobbybauer bleiben.
Deswegen seh ich auch die Gefahr von deinen befürchteten Spams nicht. Welcher Privatman verschenkt schon 3 Ruten die einen Wert von ca je 300€ haben macht also ungefähr 900-1000€ je nach "Zutaten". Ich glaube da gibt es nicht viele in Deutschland und im Board sinds dann noch weniger.
Selbst große Firmen lassen keine Ruten eben mal so springen., Ne Rolle geflochtene, nen Wobbler ja gut, das wars aber auch schon und ich verneige mich ja auch davor dass es so viel Firmen hier gibt die Gönnerhaft Preise aussetzen. Wenn ich mir nur vorstelle wie das damals mit Penn und der AB Rute war. #c
Penn war in aller Munde, zum. hier im AB und haben dann (aus welchen Gründen auch immer ) den Rückzieher gemacht.
Gehört aber nicht hierher wundere mich halt nur dass es bei nem Privatmann genauso gehandhabt wird. Im übrigen bin ich mir sicher, dass MAD für seine Signatur dem AB auch seinen Obulus abgeliefert hat. 
Er wiederum hat dem AB auch einiges gebracht, nämlich für die Members so einige Infos über gescheite bezahlbare Gufiruten ( die bei anderen Bauern nahezu das doppelte kosten). Fernerhin lässt er Ruten/Blanks testen die Infos werden hier veröffentlicht  und durch diese Infos wird auch der ein oder andre member wieder dazu angeregt eben das AB wieder zu besuchen und mitzulesen bzw. mitzuposten. Ferner wurden dadurch auch neue member gewonnen, wenn es heisst im AB werden neue Ruten vorgestellt. Dies wiederum führt automatisch zu neuen Konditionen bei Werbeverhandlungen des AB. Ist ja auch irgendwo alles in Ordnung ich mach mir halt nur so meine Gedanken darüber ob das wi4rklich hätte sein müssen. Lasst den Fred MADS Wettkampf einfach sein. ist für mich auch in Ordnung.


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Rainer 1962
Sehr gutes Posting.
Aber in einem Punkt habe ich meine Zweifel. 
Den die Preise bei CMW weichen nur marginal von MADs ab.
Warum sollte er dann weniger verdienen als CMW?

Gruss

Pauly

Das MAD und seine Präsenz das AB bereichert, steht ausser Frage!


----------



## rainer1962 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

wenn dem so ist, korrigiere ich hiermit disbezüglich meine Aussage selbstverständlich. Ist der Aufbau sprich die Zutaten dann auch gleich, oder sind es z.b. Fuji sic bei den andren anstatt Goldcermet o.ä bei MAD, beim gleichen Preis?


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich hatte als Preisgrundlage Mads Eigenmarke SIC und CMWs Hausmarke SIC angenommen.
Die sind vergleichbar denke ich, son Satz dürfte bei 15 Euro liegen.

Kann natürlich sehr gut sein, daß CMW für sein Material ganz andere Einkaufspreise zahlt, wegen der grösseren Mengen.

Nochmal ganz ausdrücklich gesagt: Es ist äusserst grosszügig von MAD so einen Wettbewerb durchzuführen.


----------



## mad (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich hatte als Preisgrundlage Mads Eigenmarke SIC und CMWs Hausmarke SIC angenommen.
> Die sind vergleichbar denke ich, son Satz dürfte bei 15 Euro liegen.



servus pauly,

kannst so nicht vergleichen.
ich habe und kaufe keine ringe ein die preislich bei 15.-€ liegen. 
ich will auch keine so große auswahl haben, ich habe und verbaue nur material von dem ich persönlich überzeugt bin und mir selber damit eine rute aufbauen würde.
das gleiche auch beim kork, ich habe nur eine qualität der aber auch seinen preis hat.
und für die harrison blanks gibts nur eine händlerliste, da zahlt jeder das gleiche.


----------



## sa-s (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein Wettkampf/
> Würden wir das erlauben, wäre hier was los und täglich ein neuer "Wettkampf/Preisauschreiben/Test" etc.. von jedem beliebigen eingestellt.


hallo thomas,
also ich wäre der letzte der hier rumschreit wenn member und oder partner sachen verschenken.

schöne grüsse

sepp

@ rainer

super posting. 

ohne den harrison, oder fan, oder bp oder den wettkampfthread wärs doch im raubfischbereich abgesehen von c+r sowie foto-threads eher lau.

grüsse

sepp


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Mad
Danke für die Aufklärung!

Deine Ringe und dein Kork sind top, keine Frage!

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Wer was anbietet ((Waren, Dienstleistungen, Werbung) muss er noch nicht mal verkauft haben) ist gewerblich - unabhängig von der Gewinnspanne.


----------



## Margaux (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Schade, daß immer alles so bürokratisiert wird... Aber wie heißt es so schön: Ordnung muß sein |znaika:. 

Man kann Mad einfach nicht mit großen Firmen vergleichen. Wie Rainer schreibt, Mad ist Idealist (und Nebenberufler!): Umsätze etc. sind für ihn untergeordnet. Das eben zeigt ja auch seine alljährliche Wettkampfaktion, bei denen er ca. 1000€ investiert.

Wenn man im Vergleich dazu andere große Firmen sieht, die mal einen Wobbler stiften oder 5% auf Ihre Ruten geben oder was auch immer, aber richtige Umsätze machen, unterstreicht das noch mehr Mads Freude und Leidenschaft an hochklassigen Spinnruten. 

Auch von mir aus kann dieser Wettkampf hier im AB unterbleiben. Mad kann ja immer noch auf seiner Homepage einen Wettbewerb ausloben. Dann gehen die Fangmeldungen halt direkt an seine EMail-Adresse (und der Synergieeffekt für' s AB bleibt aus...).


----------



## scemler (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Mad: Haste meine PN bekommen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Schade, daß immer alles so bürokratisiert wird... Aber wie heißt es so schön: Ordnung muß sein


War nie unser Wunsch oder Leitgedanke. Man machts sichs ja nicht unbedingt schwerer als es sein muss.

Leider ist es halt so, dass viele "gewerbliche" immer wieder versuchen hier ihre Schleichwerbung kostenlos unterzubringen (Mad gehört klar nicht dazu! Franz kennt den gut und die beiden haben schon mehrere Sachen zusammen auf die Beine gestellt).

Das Problem bei der Sache ist ganz einfach. Wir mussten im Laufe der Zeit da einfach immer strengere und auch immer einfacher zu handhabende Maßstäbe anlegen. Denn viele der Schleichwerber kamen mit immer neuen Ideen um die Ecke nach dem Motto "wenn der das darf, muss ich das aber auch dürfen..." Da wurden dann z. B. ganz "private" Seiten erstellt, deren einziger Zweck es war, mittels Berichten und Linklisten auf die jeweilige gewerbliche Seite umzuleiten.

Und genau das führte zu entsprechenden Regelungen bei den Boardregeln: 
Dass jede Art der Werbung (auch (für) private (Seiten)) nur nach Genehmigung und Nachfrage geht.

Und dass jede Art gewerbliche Angebote außer in den dafür vorgesehen Foren (Aktuelle Angebote) nicht selber eingestellt wird, sondern nur vom Team.

Ich selber finde es da auch richtig scheixxe, wenn da Leute wie z. B. Mad betroffen sind. Das haben sie aber nicht den Betreibern vom Anglerboard, sondern schlicht diese xxxxxx - Schleichwerbern zu verdanken, die einem keine andere Wahl lassen. Denn dieses Vorgehen ist sowohl unseriös gegen die Member, gegen die Betreiber und auch gegen die Anbieter, die das alles ganz seriös bei uns machen.

Nur mal so zum auch da drüber nachdenken.....


----------



## TheFischer (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

kann mir hier bitte jemand sagen wie ich die ruten kaufen kann???ich war auf der seite von mad´s angelbau oder wie das heist und eine email geschickt aber ich bekomme keine antwort also wo kann ich meine harrison ruten kaufen???ß


----------



## duck_68 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



TheFischer schrieb:


> kann mir hier bitte jemand sagen wie ich die ruten kaufen kann???ich war auf der seite von mad´s angelbau oder wie das heist und eine email geschickt aber ich bekomme keine antwort also wo kann ich meine harrison ruten kaufen???ß



Der einfachste Weg, Robert im Moment zu erreichen dürfte über das Telefon sein - einfach mal Abends anrufen!

Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## mad (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



TheFischer schrieb:


> kann mir hier bitte jemand sagen wie ich die ruten kaufen kann???ich war auf der seite von mad´s angelbau oder wie das heist und eine email geschickt aber ich bekomme keine antwort also wo kann ich meine harrison ruten kaufen???ß



servus,

bin mit den mails paar tage hinten dran.:c
komme zur zeit erst spät nach hause, sorry.

wie martin schon schreibt, ruf mich am besten gleich an und wir können einfacher und sicher schneller alles besprechen.|wavey:


----------



## mad (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Leider ist es halt so, dass viele "gewerbliche" immer wieder versuchen hier ihre Schleichwerbung kostenlos unterzubringen (Mad gehört klar nicht dazu! Franz kennt den gut und die beiden haben schon mehrere Sachen zusammen auf die Beine gestellt)
> 
> Ich selber finde es da auch richtig scheixxe, wenn da Leute wie z. B. Mad betroffen sind. Das haben sie aber nicht den Betreibern vom Anglerboard, sondern schlicht diese xxxxxx - Schleichwerbern zu verdanken, die einem keine andere Wahl lassen. Denn dieses Vorgehen ist sowohl unseriös gegen die Member, gegen die Betreiber und auch gegen die Anbieter, die das alles ganz seriös bei uns machen.
> 
> Nur mal so zum auch da drüber nachdenken.....



servus thomas,

schon klar und sicher bekommen wir das wieder geregelt, werde franz mal anrufen und alles besprechen.
und wenn du mal zeit und lust hast dann schaust auf meine seite dort steht einiges vom anglerboard und verlinke sogar direkt auf den harrisonthread.#6

(und früher oder später fischt auch du nur noch HARRISON RUTEN |muahah


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> (und früher oder später fischt auch du nur noch HARRISON RUTEN |muahah


Er sollte wirklich mal eine leichtere VT fischen, kannste ja mal einleiten. :m


----------



## rainer1962 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

so der Fred ist wieder freigeschaltet#6
ging doch recht schnell und unkompliziert:m


----------



## Margaux (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> so der Fred ist wieder freigeschaltet#6
> ging doch recht schnell und unkompliziert:m


 
Prima, dann geht's doch noch unbürokratisch #6


----------



## TheFischer (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

robert ich habe dich schon paar mal angerufen auch aufs handy aber da geht niemand dran.


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi!
Kleine Berichtigung um das hier nicht so stehenzulassen.
Robert verbaut wesentlich hochwertigere Ringe, als ich in einem Beitrag auf der vorletzten Seite geschrieben habe. 

Sorry!

Stimmt schon, man sollte nur was zu Sachen schreiben von denen man Ahnung hat!

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Immerhin, bei gefallenen Preisen bekomt man einen gut brauchbaren Fuji Hardloy Ringsatz BSVLG 8 Ringe im Moment für 6,95 EUR (in DE). Wenn da das Rutenbauen nicht Spaß macht oder teuer sein muß, weiß auch nicht. 
Wahrscheinlich haben Dich auch diese Preise "influenced" :m


----------



## Pikepauly (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Det
Einen Überblick über die Ringe hab ich jetzt, dreimal darfst Du raten wem ich das verdanke.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## ok1 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Det
Verräts Du auch wo?

#h Danke.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Na logisch, ist aber kein Boardpartner.


----------



## bigslizer (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo,
letzes Jahr im Sommer habe ich bei meiner Harrison Rute (von Mad gebaut) die Spitze abgebrochen, nach einem Kurzen Kontakt mit Mad habe ich die Rute eingesand.
Bis Heute habe ich weder die Rute wiedergesehen noch von Mad was gehöhrt.
Ist nur billige Werbung für einen der soviel ich weis, nicht mal selber Ruten baut.
Ich jedenfalls habe meinen RA eingeschaltet.


----------



## rainer1962 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



bigslizer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> letzes Jahr im Sommer habe ich bei meiner Harrison Rute (von Mad gebaut) die Spitze abgebrochen, nach einem Kurzen Kontakt mit Mad habe ich die Rute eingesand.
> Bis Heute habe ich weder die Rute wiedergesehen noch von Mad was gehöhrt.
> Ist nur billige Werbung für einen der soviel ich weis, nicht mal selber Ruten baut.
> Ich jedenfalls habe meinen RA eingeschaltet.


 
sei froh wenn robert Dir nicht seinen RA auf den Hals hetzt, von wegen übler Nachrede und was weiß ich noch alles, ist ne frechheit zu behaupten er würde keine Ruten bauen!!!
Und das gleich in beiden Freds|krach:
er wird die Rute eingeschickt haben oder sonstwas, kannst du im übrigen belegen dass du Robert die Rute geschickt hast??? Behaupten kann man viel....

zugegeben, langsam isser, liegt halt auch daran dass er das Abends nach der Arbeit macht, da er wirklich Hobbybauer ist. Familie hat er nebenbei auch noch..
sagen wir 8 Stunden Arbeit 2 Stunden Familie täglich, der Rest ist dann Freizeit in der er auch noch schlafen muss und Ruten baut.....
nur mal so zum Nachdenken, und Bestellungen hat er ja nicht nur eine....

@Det und Pauly...
es sind ja nicht nur die Ringe sondern auch der kork, die Rollenhalter usw...da kommen gleich mal ein paar € mehr zusammen
det..
ich wollte keine gebrauchten Ringe oder sonstige Teile auf meiner handgefertigten haben, da kommt mirs auf ein paar € mehr auch net drauf an, sonst würde ich mir gleich eine gebrauchte Rute holen


----------



## Slotti (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> zugegeben, langsam isser, liegt halt auch daran dass er das Abends nach der Arbeit macht, da er wirklich Hobbybauer ist. Familie hat er nebenbei auch noch..
> sagen wir 8 Stunden Arbeit 2 Stunden Familie täglich, der Rest ist dann Freizeit in der er auch noch schlafen muss und Ruten baut.....
> nur mal so zum Nachdenken, und Bestellungen hat er ja nicht nur eine....




soll jetzt keine Kritik sein aber für die obigen Gründe kann der Kunde auch nichts... will jetzt nicht sagen das das bei Mad zutrifft aber ein gewisser Service sollte schon dazugehören weil rein zum Spass wird jemand der gewerblich Ruten baut und verkauft das auch nicht machen.

Wie gesagt soll kein Angriff sein nur mal so zum Nachdenken wie du so schön gesagt hast.  

Grüße Slotti


----------



## Pikepauly (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Rainer
Das ist absolut klar, hatte ich auch schon öfter geschrieben, daß ich mit meiner MAD-Rute insgesamt sehr zufrieden bin.
Wollte auch nicht, die Rute in Einzelteile zerlegen und dann den Preis berechnen.
Das wäre absoluter Blödsinn.
Klar ist aber auch, daß Robert mit seiner Auftragspipeline kurz vorm Überlaufen ist, deshalb sollte es auch kein Tabu sein, hier mal nen anderen ebenfalls guten Rutenbauer anzumerken. 
Schliesslich muss Robert auch mal wieder angeln und die Wartezeiten sollten schon irgendwie normal bleiben, auch wenn es sich sicher lohnt auf eine Rute Made by MAD ein bischen zu warten.

Nix für Ungut!

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## rainer1962 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Slotti, ein andrer hätte vielleicht die Rute erst gar nicht als Reklamation (garantiefall) angenommen, damit ich das ganze aus dem anderen Fred nicht wiederholen muss schaut bitte mal da rein, vielleicht versteht ihr dann was ich meine
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1897309#post1897309
wenn noch posts dann bitte hier um den Wettkampf fred nicht unnötig aufzuplustern
Leider sagt ja bigslizer nix zum Vorfall des Rutenbruches ansich, bei rutenbruch  ists mit der garantie immer so ne Sache. Ich habe immer noch die Worte eines händlers aus meiner Jugenzeit in den Ohren...
bei Rutenbruch gibts keine Garantie da ist der Angler selbst schuld.....
will heissen viele lehnen einfach ab.


----------



## rainer1962 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				Pikepauly;1897209Klar ist aber auch schrieb:
			
		

> keine Frage ganz klar hat er sehr viele Aufträge, habe ihm selbst geraten erstmal nichts mehr anzunehemen und das ausstehende aufzuarbeiten
> 
> 
> > deshalb sollte es auch kein Tabu sein, hier mal nen anderen ebenfalls guten Rutenbauer anzumerken.
> ...


----------



## bigslizer (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin,
Wie ich on einigen Forumsteilnehmern per PN erfahren habe, ist das nicht das erste mal, das die Rutenspitze bricht (genau am zweiten und dritten Ring), ich angle seit 40 Jahren, und habe noch nie eine Rute zerbrochen.
für die die es interessiert hier die Chronik.

Mail an MAD am 14.08.2007
Nachricht:    Hallo, 
> bei meiner Harrison ist beim Drill eines Rapfens beim versuch der Handlandung die Spitze 2x gebrochen. Eine Überbelastung hat nicht stattgefunden, die Bremse war sehr weich eingestellt, und die Tragkraft der Schnur betägt auch nur 10 kg, eine mechanische Beschädigung am Blank ist nicht ersichtlich. Was nun? Melde dich mal. 

Antwort von MAD am 15.08.2007

servus
ist natürlich nicht so schön und ärgerlich. kann mir aber vorstellen laut deiner beschreibung was passiert ist, beim landen des fisches rute senkrecht hoch oder sogar spitze hinterm körper. dann macht der fische (reicht schon ein kleiner schlag aus) und die spitze bricht. der blank kann bei diesem winkel nicht mehr arbeiten darum kommt es dann zu bruch. ist leider bei jeden schnellen blank die gefahr.
schicke mir bitte deine komplette rute, ich bestelle ein neues spitzenteil und baue das neu auf.
gruß robert 

Rute sofort eingeschickt.

Mail an MAD am 15.10.2007

Hallo,
Was macht meine Rute?
Spitzenteil schon bestellt?
Mfg

Antwort am gleichen Tag

servus, und sorry für die späte antwort bin fast nur noch am bauen, aber spaß machts.
dein teil ist schon bestellt und hoffe das ich deine sachen in ca 1 woche alles fertig habe. sorry noch mal und weils leider bisschen länger dauert
gruß robert

erneute mail am 11.12.2007
Nachricht:    Hallo, 
> ich bin Angler und somit geduldig, aber was ist mit meier Rute, du weißt die mit der abgebrochenen Spitze? 
> melde dich mal.

Antwort vom MAD am selben Tag

servus,
ich glaube ich kann deine geduld nicht mehr gut machen. hab bitte noch eine woche geduld und dann hast deine rute wieder.
gruß


wir haben jetzt mitte Januar nur meine Rute habe ich immer noch nicht, und auf mails antwortet MAD auch nicht mehr.

Übrigens angle ich leiser wieder mit meiner alten SPORTEX mache nach wie vor Handlandung nur gebrochen ist sie noch nie.

-BIGSLIZER-


----------



## ivo (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich denke bei einem Rutenbruch sollte sich als erstes der Angler überlegen was er vielleicht selber falsch gemacht hat. 
Der Blank einer VHF hat nun mal nen sehr hohen Kohlefaseranteil. Wenn dann die Spitze nicht mehr Arbeiten kann gibts Bruch. Wer damit nicht umgehen kann oder das Risiko nicht eingehen will sollte meiner Meinung die Finger von der VHF lassen.

Ich war selber letztes Jahr im Mai bei MAD. Also ich hab keinen gesehen der Ihm beim Bauen hilft.

Zur Wartezeit: Ich warte seit letztem Februar auf 2 VHF´s. Ich wollte die eigentlich bei meinem Besuch bei MAD mitnehmen. Da MAD seine Aufträge nach dem Eingangsdatum bearbeitet, er selber Arbeiten muss und auch noch ne Familie hat warte ich auch gern länger. Wer das nicht kann sollte eine Rute von der Stange nehmen.

Ach ja, bevor ich mit einem Anwalt drohe würde ich alle Möglichkeiten Nutzen mit dem Betreffenden eine Lösung zu finden (Telefon, Brief usw.).


----------



## Gummischuh (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin ivo



> Der Blank einer VHF hat nun mal nen sehr hohen Kohlefaseranteil. Wenn dann die Spitze nicht mehr Arbeiten kann gibts Bruch. Wer damit nicht umgehen kann oder das Risiko nicht eingehen will sollte meiner Meinung die Finger von der VHF lassen.


Ja, ...nur muss man das auch wissen ! Aber wo findet man die Information ? Woher soll man wissen, dass man mit Mal seine Fische anders landen muss als die letzten 30 Jahre ?


----------



## Pikepauly (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Gummischuh
Am besten mal den Rutenbauer fragen.
Wenn Du Fragen zu deinem neuen Handy hast, fragst Du doch auch im Handy Shop oder?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



ivo schrieb:


> Zur Wartezeit: Ich warte seit letztem Februar auf 2 VHF´s.


Also nochmal genau nachgefragt um Mißverständnisse auszuschließen:
Du wartest seit Februar 2007 auf 2 bestellte Ruten, bis heute Mitte Januar 2008, also fast ein Jahr?


----------



## TheFischer (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

also ich habe gestern mit robert telefoniert und er hat mir das mit  senkrecht haltende rute sofort gesagt.also das ich da aufpassen muss beim drill.


----------



## ivo (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Det

Jap, seit ca. einem Jahr.
Mache MAD da aber keine Vorwürfe. Er baut Ruten ja als Hobby. Außerdem hab ich ja bei meinem Besuch gleich noch eine geordert.|supergri


----------



## Gummischuh (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin Pikepauli



> Wenn Du Fragen zu deinem neuen Handy hast, fragst Du doch auch im Handy Shop oder?


Joah, aber wenn da 'ne Funktion eingebaut wurde, die Dir das Handy umme Ohren fliegen lässt, dann frachste da vorher nich' nach.
Will sagen, wenn mir noch nie ein Stock gebrochen ist, dann komme ich erst gar nicht auf die Idee, die Haltbarkeit in Frage zu stellen.

Wenn man beim Kauf, oder besser noch in der Bewerbung darauf hingewiesen wird, dann ist es ok. Dann weiß man worauf man sich einlässt und kann sich dementsprechend drauf einstellen.

|wavey:


----------



## Pikepauly (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Gummischuh
Verstehe Dich ja.
Aber der nette Verkäufer von Porsche erzählt Dir auch nicht, daß Dein Führerschein in Gefahr kommen könnte.
Eigentlich kann man auch alles Wichtige in diesem Fred finden, er ist nur eben so riesig, daß ihn wohl kaum einer komplett durchliest.


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



ivo schrieb:


> Er baut Ruten ja als Hobby.


 
absolut wertfreie und -neutrale Frage:

Wirklich??

siehe:

http://www.mads-rutenbau.de/


----------



## Pikepauly (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich würde eher sagen Neben- bzw. Kleingewerbe.
Hobby wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Hobby wohl eher nicht.


 
eben und nebenbei wirbt er als Rutenbauer auf seiner gewerblichen Internetseite mit
" Lieferzeit ab Bestellung ca. 4-6 Wochen "


----------



## J-son (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Moin ivo
> 
> Ja, ...nur muss man das auch wissen ! Aber wo findet man die Information ? Woher soll man wissen, dass man mit Mal seine Fische anders landen muss als die letzten 30 Jahre ?



Wenn man Mad beim ersten Gespräch (aufmerksam) zuhört, entgeht einem diese Tatsache nicht!
Das erste was Robert zu mir gesagt hat, war sinngemäss genau das:
hoher Carbonanteil, beim Fische landen bruchgefährdet bei falscher Haltung, extrem stossempfindlich in Bezug auf die Blankoberfläche (entgegenkommender GuFi beim Hängerlösen auf den Blank geknallt, Rute fällt in die Steinpackung, etc.).
Diese Infos hat er mir ohne jede Nachfrage gegeben, einfach aufgrund der Tatsache, dass ich Interesse an einer VHF angemeldet habe.
Aber auch vor dem ersten Kontakt mit Mad, liessen sich diese Infos aus dem Harrison-Blank-Fans-Thread extrahieren, da bis jetzt niemand einen Hehl daraus gemacht hat.
Ich war letzte Woche in der Situation, dass mir zwei bereits (mit der VHF) ausgedrillte Fische wieder abgekommen sind, weil ich mit meiner gewohnten Haltung beim Fische landen, in den von Robert erwähnten roten Bereich gekommen wäre und mir die Routine fehlt, die Fische anders als (bei z.B. einer Shimano-Rute) üblich zu landen...was soll's? Lieber soll der Fisch  (den ich eh releasen möchte) den Abflug machen, als dass ich die Warnungen eines Fachmanns vergesse oder in den Wind schlage, und dadurch meine Rute fragmentiere.
Ich kann mir weiterhin auch schwer vorstellen, dass Robert mir eine Spezial-Einweisung hat zukommen lassen, da wir uns völlig unbekannt waren (sind).

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Gummischuh (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@J-son

Ich sach ja, ...kein Thema, wenn das so ist.

Is' ja auch nur vernünftig, erspart man sich als Rutenbauer so doch auch manches Theater. Wer hat da schon Bock drauf.
Da macht man etwas nebenbei was einem eigentlich Freude bereitet, und schon haste 'nen Anwalt am A.rsch|bigeyes. ....Issoch kacke


----------



## J-son (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Jo,

hab etwas länger zum Schreiben gebraucht...wollte auch nur klarmachen, dass Mad eine entsprechende Einweisung gibt.
Auch ich habe eine halbe Ewigkeit auf meine Rute(n) gewartet, habe aber die Zeit sinnvoll genutzt, indem ich geübt habe mit solcherart beschriebenem Material entsprechend umzugehen: andere Winkel im Drill, auch nach der Landung nicht einfach die Rute fallen lassen, besondere Vorsicht beim Hängerlösen, lauter solche Kleinigkeiten...meine alte Rute hat sich sicher nie so gut behandelt gefühlt=)
Nur bei der Landung seh' ich bis jetzt keine Alternativen zur allgemein üblichen Haltung (Rute steil nach oben, damit der spitze Winkel zwischen Rute und Leine es ermöglicht, den Fisch näher heranzubringen)  - zumal ich mit Lipgrip lande. Abhilfe können hier nach meiner Erkenntnis nur ein Landehelfer oder ein Kescher schaffen...was mich tatsächlich ein wenig nervt, da ich in den letzten Jahren froh war, statt dieses unhandlichen Netzes einen kurzen Greifer benutzen zu können.
Vielleicht haben die langjährigen VHF-User einen guten Tip diesbezüglich?

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## angelspezi82 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



J-son schrieb:


> Nur bei der Landung seh' ich bis jetzt keine Alternativen zur allgemein üblichen Haltung (Rute steil nach oben, damit der spitze Winkel zwischen Rute und Leine es ermöglicht, den Fisch näher heranzubringen)  - zumal ich mit Lipgrip lande. Abhilfe können hier nach meiner Erkenntnis nur ein Landehelfer oder ein Kescher schaffen...was mich tatsächlich ein wenig nervt, da ich in den letzten Jahren froh war, statt dieses unhandlichen Netzes einen kurzen Greifer benutzen zu können.
> Vielleicht haben die langjährigen VHF-User einen guten Tip diesbezüglich?
> 
> GRZ:
> J@Y



ich lande meine fische zwar nicht mit nem grip sondern meist per hand und fische meine vhf auch nicht seit jahren jedoch geb ich hierzu mal meinen senf ab, weil ich die landung gerade wegen dem spitzen winkel und er hochmodulierten dünnwandigen kohlefaser ala vhf eben auch etwas schwierig sehe und hierbei es eben zu brüchen kommen kann ...

ohne kescher, also per grip oder hand gelandet, entsteht der spitze winkel zwischen rute und schnur auch bei mir ....den arm (mit der rute) weit hinter den rücken gestreckt bringt nicht unbedingt viel ...

ich hab mir aber angewöhnt in der letzen phase des drills also bei der landung des fisches den bügel der rolle zu öffnen und die schnur mit dem finger zu halten .... gibt der fisch jetz noch mal gas, kann er so schnur abziehn .... zwar sehr leicht aber trotzdem kontrolliert, denn die schnur ist niemals ganz locker sodass sich der haken vllt lösen könnte ....

mit dieser, vllt nicht die beste methode, ist mir zumindest noch keine vhf gebrochen und auch kein fisch verloren gegangen ...


----------



## Bernhard* (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich würde eher sagen Neben- bzw. Kleingewerbe.
> Hobby wohl eher nicht.


 
Übrigens: *Happy Birthday!!!*


----------



## ok1 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Übrigens: *Happy Birthday!!!*



Da schließe ich mich doch gerne an!

Das mit dem Bigslizer und ähnlichen Fällen nehme ich doch mal zum Anlaß um zum Überdenken auch in diesem Thread aufzufordern. Ich denke, dass sich - nicht nur, aber auch - aufgrund diesen Threads etliche Angler eine VHF zugelegt haben, die sich das hätten klemmen sollen.

Um mal die Harrison-Fans hier zu schützen: Die VHF und ähnliche Highperfomance-Blanks von Sage, Batson, Gloomis, Lamiglas, etc. ... sind eben für viele Leute nichts. Beim Blankdesign gibt es grob zwei sich widersprechende Ziele: Wiederstandsfähigkeit und Leistungsfähigkeit. Die Hochleistungskohlefaserblanks verfolgen klar erkennbar ein Ziel. Das heisst ja nicht, dass die nichts aushalten. Schliesslich kann man mit einem <100g Blank 80Pfünder ausdrillen. Ein Höchstmass an Effizienz hat aber zwangsläufig geringere Widerstandsfähigkeit gegen äußere Einflüsse zur Folge. Das muss man wissen und entsprechend mit der Rute umgehen. Solche Blanks und Ruten sind eher Fomel1-Wagen oder mindestens Rennwagen. Da findet sich nicht jeder mit zu Recht. Die kann nicht jeder fahren und die kann man auch nicht überall fahren. Genauso verhält sich das mit den Ruten. Sie sind nicht für jederman und auch nicht für alle Gelegenheiten. 

Ich glaube hier wurde zu freudig die VHF gepriesen und zu blauäugig von einigen geordert, ohne genau zu hinterfragen welche Angelbedingungen vorherrschen und welcher Angler da am Werk ist. 

Jemand der viel im Busch unterwegs ist, kann mit einer Highperformancerute dort gar nichts anfangen, uswusf. Jemand der 40 Jahre nachgiebige unkaputtbare Sportex gefischt hat, wird sich mit einer VHF auch ganz schwer tun.

Wir sollten dies denen, die sich erstmals zu einem Kaufwunsch bekennen, immer wieder vor Augen führen.

BTW: Handgebaute Ruten sind eine ganz feine Sache. Es ist ja gerade der Vorteil, dass situationsspezifisch eine Angelrute gebaut werden kann. Da muss es gar nicht immer die VHF oder einer der anderen Highperfomanceblanks sein.

Petri Heil!

Olaf


----------



## Slotti (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

|good:

wirklich treffend formuliert.

Ich jedenfalls bin nach dieser Erkenntnis froh das ich mir noch keine VHF gekauft habe und werde mir das sicher nochmal gut überlegen.

Grüße Slotti


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Sehr gutes Posting!

Problem dabei: Viele machen sich nicht die Mühe erst mal rauszufinden was für ein Bedarf überhaupt da ist, erst mal die geile Rute bestellen... Und dann sind die Eigenschaften doch anders als vorgestellt...

=> Fehlkauf auf hohem Level

Aber das ist nicht ein Problem der Rute... Gerade die VHF ist ein Spezialist (m.M. Gufi), und kein Allrounder. Perfekt für einen kleinen Einsatzbereich, wenn man dafür was sucht toll, sonst gibt es bessere Modelle. Und wenn man was extrem leichtes-  wenig Material - kauft sollte klar sein das dieses Modell empfindlicher ist als eine schwerere Rute, die entsprechende Verstärkungen aufweist.

Aber genau das ist ja das tolle bei handgebauten Ruten: Wer sich die Mühe macht wirklich genau zu deffinieren was er wofür sucht kann sich in einem Beratungsgespräch mit dem Rutenbauer dann eben genau das für sich und die genannte Situation passende bauen lassen!

Ich bin mit meinen Ruten von mad allesamt extrem zufrieden, für andere Leute wären sie vielleicht nicht geeignet, sind halt auf meine Bedürfnisse zugeschnitten. Und dafür warte ich gerne etwas länger!

Und wenn einer glaubt das Robert die Ruten nicht selber baut? Na ja, man kann ja mal ein Gerücht in die Welt setzen. Es waren schon genug Boardies da und haben es gesehen, bisher hat keiner von uns da kleine Inder rumhuschen sehen die das ganze in seinem Kelller erledigen....


----------



## schroe (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Na ja, man kann ja mal ein Gerücht in die Welt setzen.



So siehts aus, Stefan.
Erstmal viel Schmutz werfen, in der Hoffnung, dass irgend etwas davon wird kleben bleiben.

Ansonsten hat es ok1 schon auf den Punkt gebracht. 
Nicht jede Rute ist Jedermanns Geschmack, auch nicht Jedermanns Geschick.

Zum Landeprocedere.

Man kann mit einer VHF Fische wie üblich landen.

Erste Bedingung: Man kann Landen (hat es gelernt).

Zweite Bedingung: Wenn die Rute sich in einem steilen Winkel zur Schnur verhält, ein Fisch dranhängt und nochmal zu einer Flucht ansetzt, dann nachgeben. 
"Nachgeben" kann so aussehen, dass man *mit der Rutenhand *dem Fisch *einfach* nachfolgt, man kann die Bremse öffenen und den Zeigefinger an die Spule "pressen",.......
Den Bügel öffnen, halte ich für unglücklich, geht aber wohl auch (auf einem Kutter gibts "Haue" vom Kaptain, wenn man ihn nicht öffnet).

Wenn man eine 10kg Schnur fischt (10kg sind nicht wirklich wenig, für eine Rute|kopfkrat), die Bremse fix auf 5Kg einstellt, braucht man sich beim Landen, im engen Winkel nicht zu wundern, wenn mehr als 10kg wirken. Erst recht, wenn man die "Momentkräfte" messen würde. Kleine Fische brechen dann die Rute, große zerreißen zudem noch die 10kg Schnur, obwohl die Bremse "nur?!" auf 5kg eingerichtet war.

Ich denke, es sollte für die Verwendung von geflochtenen Schnüren einen Eignungstest geben. 
Würde mancher Rute das Leben verlängern. Nicht nur den VHFs.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



ok1 schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass sich - nicht nur, aber auch - aufgrund diesen Threads etliche Angler eine VHF zugelegt haben, die sich das hätten klemmen sollen.



das hast du sehr schön gesagt, ich könnt's noch auf die spitze treiben|rolleyes#6


----------



## Pikepauly (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Die letzten Postings sind sehr fundiert.
Meine Meinung ist:Man sollte Harrison nicht automatisch gleichsetzen mit der VHF.
Viele sind mit der VT sehr gut bedient. 
Ich zum Beispiel auch.
Habe ja auch beide, weil ich viel mit Gufi fische.
Aber mit der VT geht fast alles! Blech, Wobbler, Freihandschleppen, Gufi eigentlich genauso gut wie mit der VHF usw. usw..
Ist sicher für viele die "bessere" Rute und wesentlich universeller.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## rainer1962 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

nun...
bigslizer haut da auf MAD drauf, obwohl es sich so zugetragen hat wie ich vermutet habe...
ganz klarer Bedienungsfehler deshalb Bruch, Robert der gutmütige "....." macht kein Aufheben darum und will das Teil neu Aufbauen (für umme!!!!!) andre hätten von vornherein abgelehnt!!!!!
jetzt kriegt er einen auf den Sack nur weil bigslizer meinte die VHf wie ne Sportex handhaben zu können|kopfkrat!
Was die Brüche, Anschaffungen etc angeht.
Es hat *JEDER* der hier Intresse an ner VHf angemeldet hat, die Vor und Nachteile eines solchen Blanks (dazu gehören natürlich auch andre Firmen die schnelle Blanks produzieren, *(siehe das absolut gute post von OK1)* mitgeteilt bekommen, nicht nur hier im Fred sondern auch in andren Freds, Boards, per PN und natürlich im pers. gespräch über Telefon, es wurde immer klipp und klar gesagt was Sache ist, nämlich wer ne Allrounderrute sucht ist mit der VHf falsch beraten, diese ist eine Gufirute und wird es auch bleiben!!!.
wenn ich mir nen Formel 1 wagen zulege obwohl ich auf die Performance hingewiesen wurde, einsteig und dann das gaspedal runtertrete, das Teil durch ne Mauer ramme weil ich der Geschwindigkeit und Beschleunigung nicht Herr bin und diese einfach nicht beherrsche, ist dann der Hersteller, Construkteur, Mechaniker, oder der Fahrer schuld???? Wird der Renner dann vom Hersteller umme repariert oder seh ich da was falsch. *Jeder* der sich ne Rute bestellt und die geschrottet hat ist *über 18 Jahre*, darf wählen, Bundeskanzler werden, ne Familie gründen, ist aber scheinbar nicht in der Lage *seine eigene Entscheidung* für das Gerät zu treffen, welches er in der Lage ist auch richtig zu bedienen, aber dann rumstänkern obwohl man das gerät falsch bedient hat.
Das ist wie wenn ich das Kleingedruckte in nem Vertrag besserwissend ignoriere und mich dann wundre wenn ich aus diesem nicht mehr rauskomme.....
Leute, Leute.... ich frage mich wirklich was das ganze soll. Es wurde sehr oft auf die *"Nachteile"* und auch auf die *"Vorteile"* eines solch schnellen Blanks *hingewiesen*. Wer zu faul war, sich hier wirklich zu informieren spätestens beim Bestellgespräch wurde es ihm mitgeteilt. Vielleicht sagt sich der ein oder andre beim "Beratungsgespräch":
"was der erzählt...pah... ich fische schon seit 40 jahren Sportexuten die das non plus Ultra sind, der fischt erst seit 15 der hat ja kein Plan" auch das gibt es. Einfach aus Überheblichkeit heraus die Infos ignorieren um dann ne falsche Entscheidung zu treffen. Dann gehört es einem aber auch nicht anders! wenn man mit Sportex so zufrieden ist warum will man dann was andres???? Wieso hört man dann nicht auf diejenigen die einem versuchen den Unterschied zu erklären????
Es entsteht auch der Eindruck dass die VHf sofort beim kleinsten Bedienfeheler brechen, das ist natürlich nicht der Fall, selbst habe ich meine auch schon auf Steine fallen lassen, ne Handlandung durchgeführt die einen zu spitzen Winkel hatte usw. ich fische meine immer noch. #6aber wenns geknallt hätte, dann hätte ich gewusst warum.
Zur Handlandung...
zu den Tips von Shroe, gebe ich noch die Empfehlung die Rute seitlich zu führen um den Fisch heranzuholen funzt insbessondre bei Strömung dann passt nämlich der Winkel#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Es entsteht auch der Eindruck dass die VHf sofort beim kleinsten Bedienfeheler brechen, das ist natürlich nicht der Fall, selbst habe ich meine auch schon auf Steine fallen lassen, ne Handlandung durchgeführt die einen zu spitzen Winkel hatte usw. ich fische meine immer noch. #6aber wenns geknallt hätte, dann hätte ich gewusst warum.


Das ist eine Sache, die mir auch schon eine Zeit im Kopf herumgeistert.

Glaubt denn jemand ernsthaft, daß Harrison die VHF:           

1. Als "Sollbruchblank" dermaßen unausgereift ausliefert, also das das Blankdesign der VHF von diesem Hersteller so schrottig, bruchanfällig und untauglich wäre?
2. Daß es dauernd zu Materialfehlern in der Serie kommt, die einen Bruch herbeiführen?
3. Daß die Blanks nach 50 oder 100 Angeltagen ermüden und in der Spitze brechen?

Also ich selber eigenhändig kenne an sich nur gegenteilige Erfahrungen mit den Blanks, die sich über die realistisch geschätzten Erwartungen bezüglich der Haltbarkeit bewährt haben, eher besser und haltbarer denn anfälliger als andere Hochleistungsblanks/ruten .

Es stellt sich dann die berechtigte Frage, was geht da vor? |kopfkrat

(Der mögliche Ereignisrahmen wurde ja durch # 4237 schon skizziert)


----------



## rainer1962 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> eben und nebenbei wirbt er als Rutenbauer auf seiner gewerblichen Internetseite mit
> " Lieferzeit ab Bestellung ca. 4-6 Wochen "


 

Toni ich zitiere dich mal stellvertretend für alle diejenigen denen es zu lange dauert, ohne sagen zu wollen dass es auf dich zutrifft..

ich gebe euch recht!!!
Ich habe Robert schon des öfteren gesagt er soll die Wartezeit erhöhen bzw. keinen Auftrag annehmen. Wer Robert aber kennt weiß dass er das nicht böse meint.
Ferner weiß ich von ihm selbst, dass intressenten sich melden, informieren und dann so halbherzig bestellen... so nach dem Motto, 
"Ich hätte gerne eine, hat aber keine Eile!" (meist fehlt noch der ein oder andre € 
dann haben die das Geld zusammen oder haben Nachts davon geträumt oder sonstwas und wollen die Rute sofort. Robert hat indessen aber normale Bestellungen/ Aufträge angenommen die nicht gesagt haben dass es keine Eile hat. Die halbherzigen"habe keine Eile Bestellung" hat er aber wiederum hintenangestellt.....

wie das bei IVO gelaufen ist weiß ich nicht, vielleicht schreibt IVO ja warum er ein jahr warten muss????
Ich nehme einfach mal an er hat nicht wirklich letzten Februar bestellt sondern sich nur Informiert und sich vormerken lassen, die eigentliche Bestellung wird erst später gekommen sein, ivo wie war es wirklich????


----------



## Pikepauly (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Rainer
Sehe ich genauso. Ich kenne Robert ja leider nicht persönlich, denke aber auch, daß er einfach zu gütmütig ist zu sagen: "Nee ich kann nicht mehr, ich schaff nix mehr, lass Deine Rute woanders bauen". Diese gutmütige Eigenschaft jetzt gegen ihn zu verwenden ist absolut unterste Schiene, da stimmen wir überein.

Uns sowas wie seine Wettkampfaktion die unheimlich grosszügig ist, werden wir bei einem anderen Rutenbauer auch mit Sicherheit nie erleben.
Also bitte alle die warten müssen, bitte Geduld haben.
Selbstbauen wäre ja auch noch mal eine Alternative. Sicher nicht für jeden aber viele von uns kriegen das hin denke ich.
Nachts von der Harrison träumen, auf die man gerade wartet ist mir tatsächlich auch passiert.
Gruss

Pauly


----------



## fireline (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

meiner meinung nach bräuchte sich des gar nicht so hochschaukeln, wenn mad zu den vorwürfen stellung nehmen würde

mfg


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ... Ferner weiß ich von ihm selbst, dass intressenten sich melden, informieren und dann so halbherzig bestellen... so nach dem Motto,
> "Ich hätte gerne eine, hat aber keine Eile!" (meist fehlt noch der ein oder andre €
> dann haben die das Geld zusammen oder haben Nachts davon geträumt oder sonstwas und wollen die Rute sofort. Robert hat indessen aber normale Bestellungen/ Aufträge angenommen die nicht gesagt haben dass es keine Eile hat. Die halbherzigen"habe keine Eile Bestellung" hat er aber wiederum hintenangestellt.....


 
Das ist ganz legitim ! ... Verbindlich vereinbarte Lieferzeiten gehen vor "hat keine Eile" ...

Vll. hat ja besagter Rutenbauer eine nicht abgeholte VT rumstehen ... |rolleyes


----------



## Slotti (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das ist eine Sache, die mir auch schon eine Zeit im Kopf herumgeistert.
> 
> Glaubt denn jemand ernsthaft, daß Harrison die VHF:
> 
> ...



Hi Det #h

nein das sicher nicht. Allerdings lese ich in diesem Thread schon eine ganze weile mit, aber das der VHF Blank bei falscher Handhabung recht leicht zum brechen neigt habe ich in dieser deutlichkeit noch nirgends gelesen.(muß aber auch zugeben das ich nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen habe) Muß schon sagen mich schockiert das schon etwas denn auch einem erfahrenem Angler (welcher ich sicher nicht bin) schießt beim Landen eines Großhechtes schonmal das Adrenalin ins Blut oder er wird nervös , da ist es im Eifer des Gefechts schonmal schnell passiert das man die Rute falsch "bedient" , besonders wenn man das seit Jahren oder Jahrzehnten anders gewohnt ist.

Sorry aber bei einer Rute bei der ein Bausatz mit einem halbwegs gescheiten Aufbau bereits ca € 250,- kostet hätte ich keine Lust mit ständiger Angst vorm Rutenbruch am Wasser zu stehen. Klar wäre es dann meine Schuld weil ich ja nun weiß wie man mit dem Blank umzugehen hat aber für mich persönlich wäre die VHF bei dem was ich gelesen habe dann zu empfindlich.

Sicherlich hat sich Harrison auch was dabei gedacht nun einen "Airport" Blank rauszubringen der wohl wie ich hier lesen konnte sehr VHF ähnlich aber doch etwas robuster sein soll. Irgendein Grund wird das schon haben...

Ich schätze das fundierte Fachwissen von vielen Leuten die in diesem Thread schreiben aber vielleicht wäre es ganz gut wenn man ab zu mal versucht sich etwas ohne die Harrison Brille anzugucken.

Grüße Slotti

Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag @ Pikepauly die 74er sind einfach die besten


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Slotti schrieb:


> Sorry aber bei einer Rute bei der ein Bausatz mit einem halbwegs gescheiten Aufbau bereits ca € 250,- kostet hätte ich keine Lust mit ständiger Angst vorm Rutenbruch am Wasser zu stehen.


Diese ständige Angst Rutenbruch am Wasser habe ich nun gerade nicht, denn ich kenne eigenhändig von der VHF (fast schon Selbstversuch) und aus langer Erfahrung die eine Sache, die ein VHF Blank wirklich nicht ab kann: 
Scharfe Kanten aus Stein und Metall, sei es vom Bootspriegel, ein Stein mit scharfer Spitze und sei es nur ein "Granit-Diamant" usw., sowas geht auf die Wandung und ritzt das Material, wegen der Dünne ist das fatal. Ein Sicherheitspanzer besteht nicht.

Andererseits haben etliche Ruten fulminante Drills überstanden, die längst nicht jede Rute überstanden hätte, hier im AB genau berichtet, sei es Rainers Welse, Veits Welse, Martins Marmorkarpfen, mein Hecht ohne Auslauf, usw., gibt noch einige mehr. 
Wenn die Rute unter der (Über)Belastung gebrochen wäre hätte sich nichtmal jemand aufregen können. Hat VHF aber locker überstanden.

Insofern wirkt das ganze etwas zwiespältig und einiges kann nicht sein.


----------



## schroe (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Slotti.
Mal ehrlich,.....meine "bessere Hälfte" fischt jetzt das vierte Jahr.

Letzte Saison hat sie ihre VHF bekommen, fischt damit alles, was in ihrer Köderbox "umherfliegt". 
Wobbler, Gummifische, Blinker, Spinner.
Die Rute hat schöne Barsche gesehen, Hechte bis 90cm ausgedrillt, ihr größter Zander aus der vergangenen Saison maß 89 cm.
Ich gebe zu, sie lernt sehr schnell.
Dennoch,....sie ist "Einsteiger" in der Materie und der ein oder andere Fehler unterläuft ihr beim Landen eines Fisches natürlich auch noch (mir und den meisten anderen wohl auch).
Die VHF hat alles anstandslos mitgemacht.

Wer einigermassen bei der Sache ist und nicht auf "Teufel komm raus" die Rute in einen engen Bogen neigt (knickt), der wird eine VHF beim Landen nicht zerstören.
Die Rute ist nicht dafür ausgelegt, auf kurzer Länge einen engen Bogen zu beschreiben (weder vom Taper, noch von der Faser). 
Das ist alles. 

Ich habe auch kein Problem damit, meine 75iger oder 45iger VHF anderen, geübten Mitanglern einen Angeltag lang in die Hand zu drücken, damit sie sich ein Bild davon schaffen können (bspw. der Ranger ist mein Zeuge). Wenn ich die Rute meinem Mitangler in die Hand gebe, instruiere ich ihn nicht extra auf die Rute, weil ich von einem normalen Umgang ausgehe. 
Und "normal" bezeichne ich den Stil, den die VHF schadlos übersteht. 
Eben *normal*, ohne besondere Vorsichtsmassnahmen.
Würde ich auch nur den geringsten Zweifel an der Festigkeit des Materials haben, wäre es Leichtsinn die Rute aus der Hand zu geben, oder einem relativen Einsteiger zum Geschenk zu machen.

Die angesprochene Harrison Brille habe ich nie besessen. 
Dafür hängen zu viele (ca. 30 angelbereite Spinnruten (Shimano, Berkley, Daiwa, ABU, Quantum, Sportex, Loomis, Megabass,......)) andere Fabrikate an der Wand.

Überzeugt hat mich die VHF zum Gummifischen aber schon. Das darf ich doch auch erwähnen, auch ohne Brille, oder?


----------



## Ranger (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Kann bestätigen ohne Einweisung eine Rute zum fischen von Schroe bekommen zu haben und nach 2 Std. Gummi werfen, war diese noch immer Intakt.... Leider hat sich kein Fisch erbarmt mir einen heißen Drill zu liefern, aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden!


----------



## schroe (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Wobei ich natürlich sagen muss, dass sich schnell herausstellte, dass der Ranger ein überaus geübter, sogar ein genial guter, fundiert kenntnisreicher Angler ist.#h
Ein Angler, der auch jederzeit eine Megabass von mir in die Hand gedrückt bekäme.

Beim bspw. BigBizer, oder wie auch immer, hätte ich meine Bedenken. 
Diese nicht, weil Megabass so empfindlich ist.|supergri


----------



## Ranger (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Oh Schroe, jetzt fühle ich mich aber geehrt!!! Das geht runter wie Öl... Freue mich schon auf das Fischen mit der Megabass...

Liebe Grüße nach Rinteln


----------



## bigslizer (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich habe eine große Dummheit begangen, ich habe mir eine Harrison VHF zugelegt und bin ohne 4 wöchige intensivschulung einfach mehr als ein Jahr damit zum Spinnfischen gegengen, ich habe sie in Schweden mit großen Hechten matretiert, bin bei uns auf Zander und Hecht gegangen, und habe wohl das schlimmste überhaupt angestellt, ich habe statt eines Gummifisches einen kleinen ILEX Wobbler drangemacht, um einige Rapfen zum Welsangeln zu fangen. 
Dann versuche ich auch noch einen Fisch mit der Hand anzufassen (ohne Grip, Gaff und Kescher und ähnlichem Zeug) 
Natürlich war die 16er geflochtene viel zu stark für das empfindliche Rütchen.
Wenn man einige der Postings so liest, haben einige von euch einen ganz schönen HAU.
Haltet euch mal an die Fakten.
MAD wird sich erst sehr spät melden, wenn überhaupt.
Er steht nicht zu seinem Wort.
Für die Harrison hätte ich einig SPORTEX oder SHIMANOS kaufen können.


----------



## ivo (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> wie das bei IVO gelaufen ist weiß ich nicht, vielleicht schreibt IVO ja warum er ein jahr warten muss????
> Ich nehme einfach mal an er hat nicht wirklich letzten Februar bestellt sondern sich nur Informiert und sich vormerken lassen, die eigentliche Bestellung wird erst später gekommen sein, ivo wie war es wirklich????



Ne die Bestellung habe ich Mitte Februar bei MAD aufgegeben. Nach Klärung einiger Feinheiten (Griff, Ringe usw) war das ganze dann Abgemacht. Liefertermin sollte im Mai sein. Da habe ich Ihn auch besucht. Da MAD viel zu tun hatte waren die Ruten noch nicht fertig. 

*War und ist für mich kein Problem!* 

Hab dann gleich noch ne Jerke dazu genommen, weil mir der Blank sehr gefallen hat.
Ums kurz zu machen die nächsten zwei Termine waren Sep/Okt und Weihnachten. Muss dazu aber sagen das ich dabei nochmal bei einer Rute die Blanklänge verändert habe(Juni).

Beim letzten Gespräch mit MAD hat er mir auch mitgeteilt das ein Teil der Ruten fertig ist. Ich hab aber darauf Verzichtet mir die schicken zu lassen. Da das Wetter zur Zeit eh kein fischen zulässt. 
Ich werde mir die Ruten bei MAD selber abholen da ich in nächster Zeit in Bayern bin.|supergri
Ich habe MAD nie gedrängt das meine Ruten unbedingt zu einem Stichtag fertig sein müssen. Falls das so rüber gekommen sein sollte bitte ich das zu Entschuldigen.
Wenn ich etwas Bestelle sind die €´s da, andersrum mache ich das nicht. 
Ist zwar Bedauerlich das es so lange gedauert hat aber MAD hat sich mehrfach Entschuldigt und für mich ist das kein Thema mehr.
Ich finde es nur unfair wenn ein gutmütiger Kerl wie MAD öffentlich so fertig gemacht wird. Ich denke er will es nur allen recht machen. Ich hab meine Wartezeit auch nur deshalb angeführt weil einige schon unzufrieden sind wenns mal nen Monat länger dauert.


----------



## ok1 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Lieber bigslizer, danke für die Informationen. Die Rute hat also schon grosse Schwedenhechte gefangen und auch so einiges mitgemacht. Warum sollte die Rute dann nach einem Jahr intensiven Einsatz bei einem Rapfen brechen? #c

Es gibt ohne Zweifel auch bei Premiumblanks mal fehlerhafte. Die versagen aber immer in der ersten Zeit der Nutzung. Wenn nach einem Jahr normaler Nutzung der Blank bricht, liegt es nicht am Hersteller. Wo auch immer die Ursache für den Blankbruch liegt, lässt sich wenn überhaupt nur im fairen Zusammenspiel mit dem Besitzer klären. Das fällt ja hier wutschnaubender Weise aus. 

Ich kann gut nachvollziehen, dass man sich ärgert, wenn ein teures Stück kaputt geht. Dennoch war es ein Entgegenkommen von MAD die Spitze ohne Weiteres zu tauschen. Sollte sich MAD in der Tat dann solange nicht gemeldet haben, ist das auch ein Grund sich zu ärgern. Denoch sollte man dann nicht unfair werden. Zu behaupten, dass er nicht selbst Ruten baut, ist schon tief unter der Gürtellinie. Und wenn jetzt die Anwälte agieren, dann würde ich mich an MADs Stelle dazu auch nicht mehr öffentlich im Forum äussern. Sei es wie es sei: Ein Mindestmaß an sachlicher und fairer Diskussion, darf man bei erwachsenen Menschen - auch wenn es Angler sind |supergri - wohl erwarten.

Schönen Abend

Olaf


----------



## moped (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



bigslizer schrieb:


> Wenn man einige der Postings so liest, haben einige von euch einen ganz schönen HAU.


 
Mal gaaaanz sachte, Kamerad! Das ist ja wohl eine Frechheit, wie Du Dich hier aufführst!



> Für die Harrison hätte ich *einig SPORTEX* oder SHIMANOS *kaufen können.*


 
Hättest Du das mal besser gemacht, mit denen scheinst Du ja umgehen zu können!


----------



## Pikepauly (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Bigslizer
Für das Geld hättest Du genau eine anständige Shim. Rute bekommen.
Sagen wir mal ne Aspire, weil der Rest kommt da nicht ran.
Auch wenn ich ein bischen verstehen kann, daß Du sauer bist drehst Du jetzt den Hahn ein bischen zu weit auf, finde ich.

Mit Rechtsanwalt ist jedenfalls keine Lösung, daß geht mit Robert mit Sicherheit auch auf vernünftige Art u. Weise.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## rainer1962 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ivo dein letztes post relativiert doch einiges
sagen wir mal so...
 Mad hatte es irgendwie verpennt dass die bestellung definitiv war, nach Anfrage von dir ists ihm wieder eingefallen er hat sich entschuldigt und ist Dir, in welcher form auch immer#6 als entschuldigung entgegengekommen, du hattest dabei noch Glück denn du konntest die Blanklänge ändern weil Robert deine bestellung vergessen hatte|supergri im übrigen ist Robert dazu bereit sowas immer entgegenzunehmen selbst wenn die Rute fertig gewesen wäre.
die ruten stehen jetzt also seit ner gewissen zeit bei Robert, du sagst ihm er kann das porto sparen, weil du ihn besuchen willst, ihm den Kühlschrank und den Bierkeller plünderst um noch ein biesserl zu klönen um dann die noch nachbestellte rute ebenfalls mit nach hause zu nehmen#6

Das mit dem geld war nicht auf Dich gemünzt sorry wenns so rüberkam#q
ich weiß von Robert definitiv dass es solche bestellungen gibt frei nach dem Motto,
ich hätte gern eine, bestelle sie auch hiermit, kannst dir aber zeit lassen denn ich muss noch ein bisserl geld zur Seite schaffen|bigeyes
dann wenn durch zufall irgendwie Kohle da ist, will derjenige die rute innerhalb einer Woche haben, das ist doch klar dass das net so funzt.
fernerin weiß ich auch von Robert dass er keinerlei Anzahlung bei einer bestellung nimmt. Er baut die Rute (irgendwann:m) auf versendet die und legt die rechnung mit bei. Wo bitte gibts denn das noch????
wie gesagt mein post war was das geld betrifft nicht auf Ivo gemünzt. Das hätte ich besser trennen sollen.sry nochmal


----------



## bigslizer (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Fakten.
Ich habe NIE behauptet das die Rute falsch aufgebaut wurde, ich habe NIE behauptet, Mad sollte das auf Kulanz reparieren, (ER SOLL SIE NUN ENDLICH, WIE VOR 4 MONATEN VERSPROCHEN, IN EINER WOCHE FERTIGSTELLEN)
Ich habe immer noch keine reparierte Rute und ich bin sehr sauer, auf MAD und auf einige Spinner hier im Forum.
Die Rute wurde auserhalb des Angels un einer Rutentasche verwahrt, Bei Hochwertigen Ruten im Standard Lieferumfang (nicht bei Mad) (kostet bei Berkley 20,-€)
Mechanische Beschädigungen scheiden aus.
Ich habe Hechte vom Boot mit der Hand gelandet, da ist der Winkel noch viel ungünstiger (für die schlauen Experten.)


----------



## rainer1962 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Slotti schrieb:


> Ich schätze das fundierte Fachwissen von vielen Leuten die in diesem Thread schreiben aber vielleicht wäre es ganz gut wenn man ab zu mal versucht sich etwas ohne die Harrison Brille anzugucken.
> 
> Grüße Slotti
> 
> Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag @ Pikepauly die 74er sind einfach die besten


 

sehr viele haben nicht nur Harrison im Keller, und die meisten haben auch nicht die harrison brille auf, meine Wahl der waffen kommt auf den Einsatzzweck an#6


----------



## rainer1962 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@bigslizer
schon mal dran gedacht, dass man ein Spitzenteil auch bestellen muss und das durchaus dauern kann????
Oder soll er aus einer bestehenden serie die Blanks "ausenanderreissen"????
Er ist ja auch vom Lieferanten abhängig. reklamiere mal bei balzer ne Rute oder bei shimano ne rolle wie lange dauert es denn da???? Schaltest du da auch RA ein??? Verklagst den Händler bei dem du die rute/Rolle gekauft hast???? Oder verklagst du gleich den hersteller weil es so lange dauert????
bsp Sportex war 2005...
nagelneu gekauft Turbo Kev Pike altes Modell, einen Monat später (3 mal kurz gefischt)  im HT gebrochen eingeschickt, 2!!!!!!Jahre gewartet (war einwandfrei und erwiesener Materialfehler) die Rute kam zurück Ich weiss nicht wieviel telefonate und Mails ich geschrieben habe. Das Spitzenteil war das alte, das HT das von der neuen serie...das mal nur als Beispiel wie das andre firmen (wenn man bei MAD schon von ner Firma spricht) handhaben, die rute habe ich immer noch, der Blank ist ganz anders vom HT und ST und nebenbei erwähnt soviel billiger als ne rute von MAD ist die auch net. Korrekt wäre gewesen wenn Sportex mir ein komplett neues Modell geschickt hätte da sie anscheinend kein altes Modell des HT mehr hatten. Was soll ich mit so einem gestückelten teil für das geld???
Im übrigen würde es mich freuen wenn du dein Nieveau etwas steigern würdest, vorausgesetzt du kannst das überhaupt. ich glaube nicht dass wir uns hier als Spinner o.ä. bezeichnen lassen müssen. 

@all 
ich bin mir sicher das MAD hierzu Stellung nimmt!


----------



## moped (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



bigslizer schrieb:


> auf einige Spinner hier im Forum.


 
Schaffst Du es eigentlich, ein Posting zu verfassen, das keine Beleidigung enthält..............nicht das noch jemand seinen RA einschaltet|uhoh:|peinlich!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@all
Leute, laßt doch mal die Colts stecken. :g
So bringt das nichts.   Rechtsanwalt und so'n Tünneff  #d - und das bei mündlichen Absprachen, vergeßt es.  Davon werden nur 2 Anwälte reich, sonst niemand.

Wichtig ist doch erstmal was wirklich passiert ist und woran es lag.
Warum und wie ging eine Rute kaputt? Wenn ein Benutzer sich daran vollkommen schuldlos fühlt ;+ (=sehr vorsichtig mit umgegangen ist) kann ich den Unmut ja gut verstehen. 
Andererseits ist i.d.R. niemand als Zeuge vollkommen konzentriert dabei gewesen, und so wird es eine Sache auf Treu und Glauben, beweisen geht i.d.R. weder in die eine noch in die andere Richtung.

Ich finde es wichtig zu wissen woran es liegt, und dazu müssen Fakten her, Fotos was weiß ich. Jeder kann in dem Zusammenhang einen Fehler gemacht haben. Aber Fehler erkannt - Fehler schnell gebannt, das ist die Perspektive.

Dabei sich anzumotzen bringt überhaupt nichts. #d

Immerhin mal eine Überlegung dazu:

Für einen *Individualrutenaufbau* (um die es hier zweifelsfrei geht) gibt es genau 2 Designverantwortliche: *Der Rutenbauer und der Kunde*, der seine Wünsche vorgibt. Wenn er sagt was er will oder speziell will wird es gemacht. Bestimmte Standards kommen auf Vorschlag oder Routine des Rutenbauers. Die handwerkliche Ausführung übernimmt der Rutenbauer. Wer will das genau auseinanderdröseln, wer ist wofür verantwortlich? Wo ist der Werkvertrag? |uhoh:

Und dann die Sache mit Service, Garantie und dergleichen. Solange sich der Rutenerbauer nicht zuständig = nicht ersatzpflichtig fühlt, braucht er nichts zu tun. i.d.R. tut er aber was, um seine Kunden zu behalten.

Was bin ich bloß froh |rolleyes, daß ich dieses hin und her mit mir selber abmachen muß, wenn was schief geht, unifiziert in einer Person. Da kann ich mir selber einen wegen Blödheit oder momentaner Unzurechnungsfähigkeit auf den Hinterkopf semmeln |splat2:, und dann geht es los mit Schadensbeseitigung. :m


----------



## Freelander (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Det
Oder Du verklagst dich selbst!|muahah:


----------



## jd. (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo,

nun melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort. Ich finde es nicht schlecht das in dem Harrison Blank Fans Tread auch mal kritische Töne gibt (ich konnte, wie toll doch die Ruten sind wirklich nicht mehr hören)
Aber ich denke das sollte gesittet vorgetragen werden.
Auch sollte nicht alles von Harrison in den Himmel gehoben werden, wenn hier in Forum einer nach einem Blank oder Rute fragt wird fast immer Harrison empfohlen, was ich nicht immer verstehen kann, und zum Teil auch falsch ist.
Das es Rutenbrüche bei Harrison gibt ist sicherlich unbestritten, aber das ist bei vielen anderen Hochmodulierten Ruten auch so.

Nun zu Mad. Dazu möchte ich sagen das ich finde das in diesem Forum meiner Meinung nach etwas zu viel Werbung für Mad gemacht wird, und das sicherlich zur jetzigen Situation beigetragen hat.

Ich war auch Besitzer einer VHF von Mad aufgebaut. Diese besitze ich (leider) nicht mehr. Ich denke günstiger kann man diese Rute sicherlich nicht erwerben. Auch der Kontakt vor und während des Aufbaus der Rute war mehr als angenehm und Mad war immer sehr hilfbereit. Auch an der Qualität (Aufbau) der Rute gab es nichts zu bemängeln. Aber es gibt etliche Rutenbauer die auch perfekte Ruten bauen und die kommen hier
irgendwie nicht zum Zug.


Darum Leute wenn einer meint Harrison ist nicht das Maß der Dinge bitte nicht immer versuchen  ihn von der Qualität einer Harrison zu überzeugen. 

Ich denke in so einem Tread  sollten durchaus auch kritische Worte nicht fehlen... Aber bitte keine Beleidigungen.

Oder wir müssen in in Zukunft einen Harrison/Mad werbe Tread aufmachen.

Grüße

Jörg


----------



## hechtangler_tom (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Wer sich eine Rute für > 250 EUR kauft und meint die muss ein Leben lang halten, für den ist die VHF einfach nichts.

Wer sich eine Rute für > 250 EUR kauft, der sollte sich auch eine zweites Spitzenteil leisten können.

Wie heißt es so schön: "Zoin und koa fade lätschn ziang".


----------



## welszander71 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hallo leute,
also ich möcht dazu jetzt auch mal schreiben.zu bigslizer:vergess deinen f...... anwalt.du hast keine garantie.lass dir deine ringe runterschneiden das wars.no risk no fun ok?zum thema sportex:habe 15 jahre lang viele tolle blanks verbaut.die letzten waren meine 3 exclu carps.mitlerweile bekomme ich das kotzen weil sportex nicht mehr made by us ist.die geschäftsleitung und die gewinnbeteiligten bekommen ihren kragen nicht voll.doch wir sind hier im harrisontread.deshalb möchte ich sagen dass meine letzgebauten omen ls carp 12 3,5lb die besten ruten sind die ich je hatte.das bekamen letzte saison gleich 2 40er zu spüren bekommen.es war der traum vom big carping.nun denke ich an eine ablösung meiner 15 jahre alten sportex spinrute die mir auch ein wenig zu schwach ist.das durchschnittsgewicht der zander im fluss ist gut und es sind immer öfter welse dabei.die gängigen köder sind 13er und 15er slottis,köpfe 10-30 gramm.fischt jemand eine 90 er vhf unter ähnlichen bedingungen?was meint ihr ist die 75 er ausreichend oder sollte jemand den nur ordentliche fische interessieren die 90 nehmen?mags gerne hart,grins.
freu mich auf eure meinungen:
welszander(karpfenschreck vom main)


----------



## ivo (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@rainer1962

Ich wollte mit meinem Post nur zeigen das andere auch warten. Mich ärgert es wenn mann versucht einen Menschen schlecht zu machen bevor mann nach einer Lösung gesucht hat. 

Selbst dann sollte der gute Ton gewahrt bleiben.

So das wars von mir zu diesem Thema!


----------



## welszander71 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ach ja,bigslizer:
ich bin auch nicht reich,aber ich bin geil aufs angeln und hab deswegen keine probleme mit teurer ausrüstung.hab auch schon ruten geschrottet .manchmal muss man sowas wegstecken.war damals übrigens ne sportex und keine garantie auf den blank.ich werd mir ne vhf bauen und wenn sie knackt schneid ich die ringe runter und bau sie mir halt neu.allerdings das sich dein rutenbauer nicht mehr meldet gibt schon grund zum ärgern.vielleicht liegt es aber auch an dem ton wie du in den wald geschrien hast,wenn ich deine postings so lese.auf jeden fall macht rutenbau eine schweinearbeit das können sich die allerwenigsten vorstellen.
gruss:welszander


----------



## mad (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus,

das es in letzter zeit zu lange gedauert hat weiß ich selber und versuche meinen rückstand so schnell wie möglich aus der welt zu schaffen. ohne aber das die qualität beim bauen darunter leidet.
warum es dazu gekommen ist liegt im privaten bereich und werde es hier nicht schreiben. kann nur dazu sagen das mich das alles sehr viel kraft und nerven gekostet hat und auch sehr viel zeit in anspruch genommen hat die ich normal für meinen rutenbau genutzt hätte.

es gibt genügend andere rutenbauer die bestimmt noch bessere und schönere ruten bauen als ich, warum das viele eine rute von mir wollen wird schon seinen grund haben.
jeder andere rutenbauer wird von diesen harrison thread genügend anfragen und auch aufträge bekommen, nicht nur ich.

ich bezahle für meine werbung hier im anglerboard.

das ich nicht selber baue darüber muß ich nur lachen, es ist jeder gerne eingeladen.

und noch eins,
bei mir muß keiner eine anzahlung machen oder die rute bei fertigstellung zuvor bezahlen, ich verschicke alle meine ruten mit rechnung und jeder muß dann erst die rute bezahlen.


----------



## Pikepauly (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Robert

Dafür haben alle hier Verständnis.

Einfach versuchen, mit dem Bigslizer wieder ins Reine zu kommen und alles ist wieder in Butter.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## welszander71 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

na mad dann hoffe ich mal dass du keinen stress mit der frau gehabt hast wegen deiner zeiteinteilung,kenne das und es kann tödlich sein.geht aber auch niemand was an.eine frage an dich:der 90er vhf blank ,gibts den bei dir auch in blau?sieht echt zum anspritzen geil aus ,dafür würde ich fast meine frau vergessen,grins
tschüss bis zum nächsten post muss jetzt auf die a.danach versuch ich mal die zander zu ärgern,wasser im main ist seit eben wieder über 4 grad.
gruss:welszander


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Habe gestern eine kleine Fisch mit der 75er VHF verhaftet:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1899221#post1899221






Und ich hatte nach einigen posts hier schon gedacht die Rute bricht beim Ausfwurf des Gufis, aber irgendwie hat sie die etwa 100 Pfund des Marmorkarpfens dann doch überstanden... #h

CU Stefan


----------



## Pikepauly (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Knaller!
Dickes Petri!


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Also verkraftet eine VHF doch auch dicke Unterwasser-Schweine


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Also verkraftet eine VHF doch auch dicke Unterwasser-Schweine


Mein Reden! Das Material ist gut und das darin schlummernde Trägergerüst ist 1.Oberklasse. :g

Die Kehrseite ist es eben nur der bekannte Glasschneidereffekt |rolleyes, wie man mit einem Glasschneider durch einen kleinen Ritz Glas mürbe machen kann.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich würde das so sagen...

Aber eventuell hatte ich auch nur Glück, das die Spitze nicht vorher schon bei dem 45er Hecht in 9 Stücke geflogen ist...


----------



## Bernhard* (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Stefan:

Fettes Petri, Stefan. Hab mich gestern vor lachen gekugelt als es mir der Jürgen verzählt hat! #6


----------



## rainer1962 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



jd. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nun melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort. Ich finde es nicht schlecht das in dem Harrison Blank Fans Tread auch mal kritische Töne gibt (ich konnte, wie toll doch die Ruten sind wirklich nicht mehr hören)


 
gebe ich Dir recht kritische Töne dürfen nicht nur sondern müssen sein, nicht jedem liegt ne VHF manche sollten leiber zu was andrem greifen ganz klar, das ist geschmacksache welche Aktion man bevorzugt
es wurde immer wieder gesagt wann VHf in Frage kommt und wann nicht (ich sage das zumindest immer) und ich werde nen Teufel tun für jede Angelart und Köderart ne VHF zu empfehlen


> Aber ich denke das sollte gesittet vorgetragen werden.


 
jep, das ist der springende Punkt!!!! Vor allem sollte es fair abgehen und nicht irgendwelche behauptungen aufstellen....



> Auch sollte nicht alles von Harrison in den Himmel gehoben werden, wenn hier in Forum einer nach einem Blank oder Rute fragt wird fast immer Harrison empfohlen, was ich nicht immer verstehen kann, und zum Teil auch falsch ist.
> Das es Rutenbrüche bei Harrison gibt ist sicherlich unbestritten, aber das ist bei vielen anderen Hochmodulierten Ruten auch so.


 
siehe oben, jeder Blank (egal welcher Firma und wie hoch er moduliert ist, welches material usw. hat Vor und nachteile, das wird aber auch immer gesagt (naja.... von den meisten halt )



> Nun zu Mad. Dazu möchte ich sagen das ich finde das in diesem Forum meiner Meinung nach etwas zu viel Werbung für Mad gemacht wird, und das sicherlich zur jetzigen Situation beigetragen hat.


 
Nun ja das kann man sehen wie man will....
Fakt ist er zahlt dass er Werrben darf, Fakt ist dass die Qualität und der preis seiner Arbeit stimmt und das darf halt auch gesagt werden, wie Robert sagt, profitiert von dem zur Zeit bestehenden "Harrison Hype"etliche Rutenbauer ohne hier zu werben


> Ich war auch Besitzer einer VHF von Mad aufgebaut. Diese besitze ich (leider) nicht mehr. Ich denke günstiger kann man diese Rute sicherlich nicht erwerben. Auch der Kontakt vor und während des Aufbaus der Rute war mehr als angenehm und Mad war immer sehr hilfbereit. Auch an der Qualität (Aufbau) der Rute gab es nichts zu bemängeln. Aber es gibt etliche Rutenbauer die auch perfekte Ruten bauen und die kommen hier
> irgendwie nicht zum Zug.


 
nun das ist wiederum eine Frage des managements findest du nicht????
wer nicht wirbt stirbt! Das hat jeder selbst in der hand...


> Darum Leute wenn einer meint Harrison ist nicht das Maß der Dinge bitte nicht immer versuchen ihn von der Qualität einer Harrison zu überzeugen.


nun ich denke es hält sich in der Waage oder net??
Es werden genügend andre Modelle empfohlen, auch wird hier immer der Eindruck erweckt dass mit harrison immer ne VHf gemeint ist, was nicht stimmt....


> Ich denke in so einem Tread sollten durchaus auch kritische Worte nicht fehlen... Aber bitte keine Beleidigungen.


 
ganz klar!!!



> Oder wir müssen in in Zukunft einen Harrison/Mad werbe Tread aufmachen.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Jörg


siehe oben


----------



## Pikepauly (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi!
Also nochmal von mir, auch wenn es sicher bald in dem Riesenthread verschwindet.
Die Harrison VT ist eine Superrute für jeden der sich mit "normalen" Ruten ala Sportex oder Shimano  wohlfühlt. Die Vorteile des individuellen Aufbaus liegen ja auf jeden Fall bei Harrison.

Die VT ist sehr universell einsetzbar und auch für etwas grobere Behandlung geeignet, da recht robust.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich melde mich nach langer Abwesenheit mal wieder zu Wort.

Ich, als Nichtfan kann nur sagen, dass dieser Thread unheimlich informativ ist. Wer Infos über die Englandruten haben will, der findet sie hier und zwar differenziert und aussagekräftig.

Als ich hier mal Kritik geäussert habe, gab es massiv Unterstützung von Leuten die zwar Harrisonfans sind, aber ganz sicher nicht vor allem die Augen schließen.

Mal ganz am Rande finde ich es ziemlich peinlich, sowas wie mit der gebrochenen Rute hier austragen zu müssen.

Das hat mit der Sache nichts zu tun und gehört sich nicht, sowas reglt man face-to-face.

Uli


----------



## schroe (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Stefan,
herzlichen Glückwunsch, zu dem Monster. Muß ein Hammerzug im Arm gewesen sein.#6

@mad

Ich habe noch keine sauberer aufgebaute Rute in den Händen gehalten, als die Deinen.

Wie du es machst, das passt schon alles. 
Deine Nachfrager sind ja nicht alle "Blindgänger".
Die meisten von uns, wissen warum sie und was sie bei dir in Auftrag geben.
Davon (von denen, die wissen was sie tun) widerum, sind ja auch nicht wenige "Wiederholungstäter".
Das spricht an sich schon eine deutliche Sprache.#6

@j.d.

ich verstehe den Gehalt deines Postings nicht.
Du möchtest, das auch Kritik an Harrison geübt wird,...... weil sie dir zu beliebt geworden sind?
Ist das alleine schon kritikwürdig? 
Oder hast du noch eine konsistentere Idee?

Kritiken gibt es hier im Thread zahlreiche. 
Die meisten Kritiken sind gegenständlicher Natur und befassen sich mit den unterschiedlichen Eigenschaften, gemessen an den pers. Anforderungen/Neigungen/Eignungen.
Harrison ist ja nicht unbedingt mit VHF gleichzusetzen. Die Grenzen einer VHF, werden mehrfach, auch vordergründig erwähnt.

Du kannst mehr als einmal Lesen, dass nicht jeder, auch nicht jeder Eigner einer VHF, bedingungslos zu dem Griff dieser Rute rät (vielleicht mit Ausnahme vom Det).
Ist das z.B., für dich eine kritische Betrachtung? 
Oder fehlt dir da die Polemik, um als Kritik durchzugehen?

Du kritisierst die Werbung für mad, die aus diesem Thread hervorgeht?
Mad ruft zum einen in Erinnerung, warum er hier werben darf.
Zum Zweiten, ist Werbung nicht gleich Werbung.
Ich habe kein Problem damit, Gutes beim Namen zu nennen. Auch ohne irgendeinen Profit.
Es ist genau der Nutzen, der das AB für mich attraktiv macht.
Die unabhängige Wiedergabe von Meinungen zu Gerät und Technik, *beschrieben von Nutzern*. 
Oder glaubst du, dass mad alle die sich hier im Forum positiv äussern, in irgendeiner Form bevorteilt? 
Dem ist nicht so, darf ich dir sagen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> herzlichen Glückwunsch, zu dem Monster. Muß ein Hammerzug im Arm gewesen sein.#6



Allerdings... :vik::vik::vik:

Am Anfang habe ich echt gedacht der stoppt nicht mehr und schwimmt bis ans andere Ende des Sees...


----------



## rainer1962 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Stefan auch von mir ein Petrie für das Monster


----------



## TheFischer (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hallo leute ich bin  mal am ÜBERLEGEN mir eine harrison rute zu kaufen und zwar denn vhf blank in 2,70m oder 3m in 30-75g. nur das problem ist ich habe keine fantasie für so sachen und ich will nicht 300€zahlen und dann gefehlt mir die rute nicht. deswegen wende ich mich an euch könnte mir jemand bilder von fertig montierte ruten mit den vhf blank  geben also hier posten oder einfach per privater nachricht schicken.

danke

ps ich habe auch icq also ihr könnt mich einfach adden und per icq schicken icq nr :335-002-020


----------



## peterws (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Wie die Rute aussieht ist doch eher eine Frage des Aufbaus, nicht des Blanks. Nichtsdestotrotz, ein Bild von meiner findest Du hier.


----------



## J-son (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



TheFischer schrieb:


> hallo leute ich bin  mal am ÜBERLEGEN mir eine harrison rute zu kaufen und zwar denn vhf blank in 2,70m oder 3m in 30-75g. nur das problem ist ich habe keine fantasie für so sachen und ich will nicht 300€zahlen und dann gefehlt mir die rute nicht. deswegen wende ich mich an euch könnte mir jemand bilder von fertig montierte ruten mit den vhf blank  geben also hier posten oder einfach per privater nachricht schicken.
> 
> danke
> 
> ps ich habe auch icq also ihr könnt mich einfach adden und per icq schicken icq nr :335-002-020



...und was machst Du wenn die Rute toll aussieht? Kaufen?

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Ranger (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo TheFisher,

hier im Thread und im Eigenbauruten Thread sind doch gaaaaaanz viele Ruten vorgestellt.... Einfach mal 2 Std. Zeit nehmen, genießen und wählen was dir persönlich am besten gefällt!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



TheFischer schrieb:


> hallo leute ich bin  mal am ÜBERLEGEN mir eine harrison rute zu kaufen und zwar denn vhf blank in 2,70m oder 3m in 30-75g. nur das problem ist ich habe keine fantasie für so sachen und ich will nicht 300€zahlen und dann gefehlt mir die rute nicht. deswegen wende ich mich an euch könnte mir jemand bilder von fertig montierte ruten mit den vhf blank  geben also hier posten



Ist doch ganz einfach:

Du suchst Dirt den geilsten Rollenhalter den Du optisch findest, suchst dazu die hübschesten Ringer aus (Gold-Cermet oder so?) und überlegst Dir mit welchen Zierwicklungen - gerne auch mehrfach abgestuft - das am besten zur Geltung kommt. Dazu dann der passende Griff (Kork oder Duplon?) mit Abschlußkappe und fertig...

Mit der Info wendest Du Dich an den Rutenbauer und schon kann es losgehen! :m

das ist eben der Vorteil einer handgebauten Rute, man kann auf alle Bedürfnisse eingehen! #6

Ich würde aber auch raten, ein bisschen nach dem Zweck zu schauen wenn es mit dem optischen Aspekt zu vereinbaren ist...

CU Stefan


----------



## TheFischer (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



peterws schrieb:


> Wie die Rute aussieht ist doch eher eine Frage des Aufbaus, nicht des Blanks. Nichtsdestotrotz, ein Bild von meiner findest Du hier.




kannst du mir bitte mehr bilder von deine rute geben????bzw hier posten ich finde sie sieht sehr schick aus und welche farbe ist das????schwarz nicht aber blau auch nicht oder???


----------



## peterws (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



TheFischer schrieb:


> kannst du mir bitte mehr bilder von deine rute geben????bzw hier posten ich finde sie sieht sehr schick aus und welche farbe ist das????schwarz nicht aber blau auch nicht oder???



Danke erst mal!

Der Blank ist Harisson-Standard-Grau (lackiert), Bindungen sind schwarz, mit dunkelblauem Zierfaden (der beim Lackieren aber auch fast schwarz geworden ist). Rollenhalter ist ein ALPS Triangular. Noch genauere Bilder habe ich bisher nicht, aber was willst Du denn noch sehen/wissen.


----------



## TheFischer (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

würde noch gerne wissen as du für ringe hast und ob die rutte der robert gebaut hat also mad´s ruttenbau


----------



## Slotti (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



TheFischer schrieb:


> würde noch gerne wissen as du für ringe hast und ob die rutte der robert gebaut hat also mad´s ruttenbau



würdest du denjenigen die dir helfen wollen nur halbsoviel Respekt entgegenbringen wie du von ihnen bekommst hättest du den link von peterws zumindest durchgelesen und hättest eine Antwort auf deine Frage.

Was willst du nun eigentlich ?? 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=117923

ich kann auch nochn paar Posts raussuchen. 

Sehr viele Leute hier helfen gerne und gut nur bei dir habe ich die Befürchtung sie tun es umsonst.

Grüße Slotti


----------



## TheFischer (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

nein tun sie nicht nur ich kann mich zwischen beide rutten nicht entscheiden.


----------



## rainer1962 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



TheFischer schrieb:


> nein tun sie nicht nur ich kann mich zwischen beide rutten nicht entscheiden.


 
in 2 freds
1xHarrison
+
2xShimnao 
------------
=2Ruttenmodelle|kopfkrat


ausserdem siehst du in dem Link selbst ohne ihn durchzulesen dass petersw die Rutte (Rute)|kopfkrat selbst aufgebaut hat und dabei noch auf sein 4 Gänge Menü verzichten musste weil er die Küche belegt hatte, wollte nicht wissen auf was er noch hat alles verzichten müssen weil seine Frau leicht angenagt war:q, so sind sie halt die Ruttenbauer:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> dass er die Rutte|kopfkrat selbst aufgebaut hat und dabei noch auf sein 4 Gänge Menü verzichten musste weil er die Küche belegt hatte, wollte nicht wissen auf was er noch hat alles verzichten müssen weil seine Frau leicht angenagt war


Er hat ja auf jeden Fall ein Goldstück von Frau, die das so einige Zeit mitgemacht hat! #6 Ich darf immerhin im Wohnzimmer! :m (immer noch viel besser als Keller)


----------



## Da Vinci (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Harrison Fans,

gestern sind meine beiden Ruten(9" VHF 5-30g(grau) u. Vertikalrute(cobaltblau)) von Robert eingegangen und ich bin mehr als begeistert! Die Verarbeitung (soweit ich das beurteilen kann) ist wirklich wiedermal erste Sahne! Habe die VHF 30g mit Goldcermet und die Vertikalrute mit blauen SIC Ringen ausstatten lassen und wundere mich, dass man von den blauen Ringen nur wenig liest. Ich persönlich finde sie sind eine wahre Augenweide:k! Da ich mich nun selbst mal ans "Bauen" wagen möchte, werde ich die Ringe nun des öfteren in Betracht ziehen! Habe wirklich sehr lange auf die Ruten gewartet - aber das war es Wert!!! Hiermit appeliere ich an alle "Wartenden" keinen zu großen Druck auf Robert auszuüben (den Fehler hab ich übrigens selbst gemacht) - ihr werdet dafür mit wahren Sahnestücken belohnt! #6

Gruß an alle Begeisterten


----------



## peterws (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Er hat ja auf jeden Fall ein Goldstück von Frau, [...]



Definitv *JA*!

Leider habe ich keinen Hobbkeller, Werkbank oder ähnliches, da musste die Küche herhalten.


----------



## Alikes (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin zusammen,
also ich kann nur sagen das ich mich von MAD sehr gut beraten gefühlt habe!
Das mit den Wartezeiten kann ich so nicht stehen lassen!
Ich habe im November bei MAD eine VHF bestellt, habe dann eine Woche später nochmal einen anderen Rollenhalter gewählt und insgesamt trotzdem nur fünf Wochen gewartet, obwohl ich Robert gesagt habe er kann sich Zeit lassen!

Die Rute (VHF 30-75gr) macht einen sehr stabilen Eindruck (ein guter Freund der viel in den Bodden mit einer Aspire 50-100gr fischt meint die Gufis die er dort wirft lassen sich mit der Harrison auch locker werfen nachdem er vorher noch sagte 30-75gr ist aber ein bischen knapp!

Ich werde auch beim Fischen nicht besonders vorsichtig mit der Rute umgehen oder eine spezielle Landetechnik an den Tag legen und ich glaube auch nicht das das notwendig ist.
Natürlich lasse ich sie nicht auf die Steinpackungen knallen und gegen harte Kanten schlagen denn wie AngelDet schon geschrieben hat ist sowas natürlich Gift für Kohlefaser!


Gruß
Alexander


----------



## welszander71 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hallo leuts,möcht noch mal fragen ob einer die vhf in 9 fuss,45 bis 90 gramm fischt und wie sie sich so verhält.und mad,falls du das liest:gibts den blank in dieser version auch bei dir in kobold blau?hab starkes interesse an dieser geheimwaffe.
gruss:welszander


----------



## Gummischuh (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Kobold blau ?|bigeyes

Auf jeden Fall gibt es die nich' in zwergenrot und trollgrün


----------



## mad (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



welszander71 schrieb:


> hallo leuts,möcht noch mal fragen ob einer die vhf in 9 fuss,45 bis 90 gramm fischt und wie sie sich so verhält.und mad,falls du das liest:gibts den blank in dieser version auch bei dir in kobold blau?hab starkes interesse an dieser geheimwaffe.
> gruss:welszander




servus,

leider nein.
hab nur die 75er und den 120er blank in cobalt blau und paar andere noch, den 90er bis jetzt noch nicht.
ich habe den 90er selber noch nicht gefischt, moped hat vor kurzen eine bekommen. schreib den mal an der gibt dir gerne mehr info.


----------



## Da Vinci (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ welszander71
ich fische eine 45-90g VHF und bin sehr sehr zufrieden mit der Rute! Habe sie seit Dez 06 und fische mit ihr beforzugt 15-25cm Gummis mit Köpfen bis 40g in den Bodden! Kein Problem! Hatte anfangs doch so meine Bedenken bei den größeren Ködern, aber jeden noch so kleinen Zupfer spürt man und kann sofort mit einem "Gegengong" antworten - ich bin von der Bissausbeute wirklich begeistert! Die Rute besitzt enorme Power! Zwei Kollegen von mir fischen eine VHF -120g, die ich auch schon des öfteren fischen konnte. Sie war mir aber für 15er Gummis zu unterfordert und doch zu stramm - würde ich ehr auf Waller einsetzen. Robert versicherte mir damals, das die 90er genug Power hat um regelmäßig mit 23er Gummis zu fischen - es bestätigte sich!
Hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig weiterhelfen!

Gruß Jochen


----------



## welszander71 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

geil das wollte ich hören dann ist die 90 er das richtige für mich.so hatte ich sie mir auch vorgestellt.aber es ist immer schwer sowas einzuschätzen,selbst wenn man der blank in der hand hat.mit beringung fühlt sich dann alles schon wieder anders an.hab früher mal viele ruten gebaut für den engen bekanntenkreis und bin nicht mehr up to date aus zeitmangel.aber diese harrison reitzt mich.
gruss:welszander


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich mache es kurz.

Ich suche zu meiner 3053 eine Rute, die sie nach oben ergänzt. Ich denke, dass die VT in 10`und 30-70g eine gute Wahl wäre.

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit dem Köderspektrum, das mit dieser Rute noch gut fischbar ist?

Uli


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Interessant könnte natürlich auch die VHF in 30-75g sein...


----------



## martin k (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin Uli!

Hab die VT 30/75 vor kurzem probiert - leihweise von einem Bekannten hatte ich sie bei einer mehrtägigen Tour dabei, allerdings in 275.

- eine perfekte Hechtrute... mittelgroße Wobbler, bevorzugt hatte ich damals den 14cm-Zalt im Einsatz, bis hin zu größeren Gufis (z.B. 6" Salt-Shaker) - auch zum leichten Schleppfischen wohl bestens geeignet

- zum "Großzanderangeln" im Fluss - natürlich strömungsabhängig: 
Optimal: 
min.: ab 12cm Schaufelschwanz/15g Blei, bis max.: etwa zum erwähnten "Salti"/25g, 15cm Kopyto River/30g, Versionen mit kleiner Schaufel od. "No-Action" auch schwerer

Grüße
Martin


----------



## moped (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Kobold blau ?|bigeyes
> 
> Auf jeden Fall gibt es die nich' in zwergenrot und trollgrün


 
|muahah: Gummischuh

#r, der Spruch war so beknackt, der könnte von mir sein!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich suche zu meiner 3053 eine Rute, die sie nach oben ergänzt. Ich denke, dass die VT in 10`und 30-70g eine gute Wahl wäre.


Der Blank der 3,00m VT ist schwerer als ein von den fischbaren Gewichten vergleichbarer VHF-Blank. Die Aktion ist sehr semiparabol bis im Drill parabol. Auf jeden Fall richtig Opa-sichere Drillaktion. :g 
Eine 3m -70g habe ich nicht, sondern nur die 3m -45g, die mit einem voll durchgezogenen 30g Blinker noch nicht sonderlich ausgelastet wirkt. 



sundvogel schrieb:


> Interessant könnte natürlich auch die VHF in 30-75g sein...


Die -75g ist eigentlich doch ein bischen heavy. 
3 andere anschließend zur 3053 (Sportex Kev Spin-3 3m)  mit steigend etwas mehr Power ständen zu Auswahl, die noch mit hohem Druck Gewichte von 35 bis 45g weit schleudern (etwa 20% Abzug für Optimum): 3,20m 5-30g, 3,20m 15-45g, 3,00m 15-45g, die 3,20m langen kann man auch sehr leicht durch -2*5cm auf 3,10m stutzen und in der Biegekraft adaptieren wie man es möchte.


----------



## Fun (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

So Leut´s, heute kam meine Harrison VHF das erste mal mit ans Wasser (-75g, allerdings nicht von Mad gebaut)

Ich muss sagen schöne Rute, sehr schöner Blank #6 Hab allerdings gedacht, die Rute wäre etwas dünner, habe gedacht die Spitze geht so in den bereich meiner Shimano Diaflash(-50g). Aber nicht´s desto trotz bin ich sehr zufrieden und hab mal einige Köder durchs Wasser gezogen. Beim Gufieren, hat man einen sehr guten Kontakt zum Köder, obwohl es mir der Wind heute schwer gemacht hat.

Zum Thema Blinker-Spinner-Wobbler: Für meine Bedürfnisse sehr ausreichend ! Habe heute mal den Großen Profi Blinker eingehängt, Illex Arnaud, Bomber Long A, Ugly Duckling, Lakewalker, 5er Mepps... Finde alle Köder aus meiner Box sind fischbar. Ist allerdings geschmackssache. Wenn man durch kürzer Twichruten verwöhnt ist, wird es eine Umstellung sein und man wird sich wohl nicht daran gewöhnen können, allerdings habe ich die letzte Saison mit der Diaflash ebenfalls alles gefischt und kam damit super zurecht. Bin mal auf den ersten Biss gespannt


----------



## mad (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Fun schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen schöne Rute, sehr schöner Blank #6 Hab allerdings gedacht, die Rute wäre etwas dünner, habe gedacht die Spitze geht so in den bereich meiner Shimano Diaflash(-50g). .....




servus,

du kannst die 75er auch nicht mit einer shimano -50gr vergleichen.
wenn dann die 45er harrison.


----------



## ok1 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

BTW: Weil das Bild dazu einlädt. Es gibt ja auch Angler die Ihren Jigkopf nicht am Hakenhalter sondern an einem der Ringe einfädeln #d Beides ist für den Transport ungeeignet. Wir hatten das Thema Rutenbruch mehrfach. Das ständige leichte Schlagen eines schweren Jigkopfes gegen den Blank ist keine gute Idee. Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein. Irgendwann haben wir dann die Diskussion. Habe 3 Jahre mit der Rute gefischt; jetzt bricht die bei einem 20er Barsch über Handteil. Materialermüdung? Klar. Weichgeklopft. Nur so als Tipp, damit die gute Rute ein Leben und viele, viele große Fisch lang hält. #6

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## Donauhannes (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ok 1

|good:


----------



## maesox (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Klar sind Arnauds usw mit der VHF -75er fischbar aber arg "prickelnd" ist das doch nicht,oder !!??

Logisch, das ist immer geschmackssache aber ich finde für diese Köderklasse ist die 45er VHF wie gemacht dafür!!#6


----------



## Bubbel2000 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

die 75gr für arnauds habe ich letztes jahr intensiv benutzt und viele hechte und barsche gefangen. klar funktioniert es aber mit ner 2.70 rute twitchen schockt nicht so wirklich. die extrem harte spitze verursachte zwar KEINE aussteiger aber ein bissel gefühlvoller darf sie beim twitchen ruhig sein. und das sage ich, der mit der 75er alles fischt und meistens auch spaß dabei hat.


----------



## Fun (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Klar sind Arnauds usw mit der VHF -75er fischbar aber arg "prickelnd" ist das doch nicht,oder !!??


 
Um das zu beurteilen müste ich mal längere Zeit mit ner Rute fischen die ideal für solche zwecke ist. Ich Twitche schon immer mit Ruten um die 2,70 Meter und ner recht harten Spitze. Ich könnte mir besseres vorstellen, aber die VHF nur auf Gufi zu beschrenken halte ich für falsch. Ist jedoch wie erwähnt ansichtssache !


----------



## maesox (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Wenn du die wahl zum Arnauds fischen(wenn wir schon dabei sind) zwischen ner 75er u ner 45er hast, weiß ich welche du auf Dauer benutzen wirst....
Spaß hin oder her,dann weißt was ich meine 


@fun


Ich fische mit den VHF`s nicht nur Gummis,ich fische alles!!!!


----------



## rainer1962 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Fun schrieb:


> Um das zu beurteilen müste ich mal längere Zeit mit ner Rute fischen die ideal für solche zwecke ist. !


 

längere zeit brauchste das nicht, nach 2-3 Würfen weisst du was der Unterschied ist und merkst sofort wie der Spassfaktor um 90% hochschnellt#6


----------



## hechtangler_tom (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Mich würde mal interessieren wie eure Harrison Ruten aufgebaut sind. 
Wäre schön wenn ihr Fotos eurer edelsten, ausgefallensten Ruten hier einstellen könnt, damit man sich bezüglich des Aufbaus etwas inspirieren lassen kann.


----------



## Fun (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Mal ne Frage.. habt ihr bei euerer Harrison die Bremse beim Guffieren komplett zu, also dass der Fisch nach dem Anschlag kaum oder gar keine Schnur nehmen kann oder ist sie etwas "weicher eingestellt, sodass die Schnur beim Anschlag schon leicht freigegeben wird ? Hab meine jetzt sehr fest eingestellt, sodass der Fisch kaum Schnur bekommt. 

Mir stellt sich die Frage, weil die Harrison ja schon eíne recht harte Aktion hat und ob es da überhaupt notwendig ist, die Rolle extrem zuzudrehen.


----------



## J-son (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Fun schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage.. habt ihr bei euerer Harrison die Bremse beim Guffieren komplett zu, also dass der Fisch nach dem Anschlag kaum oder gar keine Schnur nehmen kann oder ist sie etwas "weicher eingestellt, sodass die Schnur beim Anschlag schon leicht freigegeben wird ? Hab meine jetzt sehr fest eingestellt, sodass der Fisch kaum Schnur bekommt.
> 
> Mir stellt sich die Frage, weil die Harrison ja schon eíne recht harte Aktion hat und ob es da überhaupt notwendig ist, die Rolle extrem zuzudrehen.



Wenn man die Vorteile eines solch schnellen Blanks ausnutzen will, sollte die Bremse beim Anschlag keine Schnur freigeben...das ist zumindest meine (Brems-)Einstellung.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## duck_68 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

....dann braucht man sich aber auch nicht wundern, wenn gleich nach dem Anschlag der kapitale Fisch auch wieder weg ist - meine (Brems-) Einstellung


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Die Bremseinstellung für den Anschlag, also die in Wartestellung hat eigentlich nichts mit der Rutenhärte zu tun, sondern mit der anderen Seite, was ich da im Wasser habe und erreichen will, was das aushält.
Hart zu "schlagende" Fische wie Hecht und Zander brauchen eine kräftige Schelle :m, sonst sitzt der Haken nicht tief + fest genug.
Wenn ich die Bremse zu locker einstelle, verpufft der Anhieb an der (guten ) Bremse, die soll sowas ja gerade abfangen, wie springender oder durchstartender Kämpfer.

@Fun
Ein guter Daumenwert ist zudrehen auf etwa halbe avisierte Nutztragkraft, was i.d.R. so 2-4 kg sein dürften. Ein Federwaage ist sehr hilfreich bei den ersten Einstellungen.


----------



## J-son (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> ....dann braucht man sich aber auch nicht wundern, wenn gleich nach dem Anschlag der kapitale Fisch auch wieder weg ist - meine (Brems-) Einstellung



Das hätte ich doch gerne näher erläutert...wieso sollte der Fisch gleich nach dem Anschlag wieder weg sein? Ich rede ja nicht von komplett geschlossener Bremse (=Schnurbruch bei der ersten Flucht eines Kapitalen), sondern davon, dass die Bremse beim Anschlag keine Schnur freigeben sollte. Die einzige Situation bei der ich mit fester Bremseinstellung Aussteiger habe, ist direkt vor den Füssen, beim Landen.

GRZ:
J@Y

PS: ich fische mit den VHF weder auf Forellen, noch auf Barsche.


----------



## duck_68 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich hatte die Bremseinstellung schon auf eine fast kpl. geschlossenen Bremse bezogen, da dies hier von einigen nicht näher genannten "Experten" empfohlen wird..... - was ich persönlich für kpl. Schmarrn halte. Ich halte es auch so, dass beim Anschlag die Bremse soweit geschlossen ist, dass sie nur bei größerem Widerstand Schnur freigibt - aber keines Falles kpl. geschlossen!

Im Drill wird die Bremse dann auf den "Gegner" eingestellt - zum Ende des Drills öffne ich die Bremse weiter um Aussteiger kurz vor der Landung zu vermeiden, gebremst wird dann, falls notwendig, zusätzlich mit dem Zeigefinger auf der Spule.

Ich hoffe, alle Unklarheiten ausgeräumt zu haben

Gruß
Martin


----------



## J-son (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Yep,

unterscheidet sich eigentlich nicht von der Handhabung, wie ich sie meine...bis auf die Tatsache, dass ich gegen Ende oft vergesse die Bremse zum Landen nochmal zu lockern.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## mad (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

servus,

weiß jemand wo Chris7 steckt???
hat vielleicht wer eine tel.nr. für mich??? (bitte über pn)


----------



## Freelander (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Leute,
Eine kurze Frage an Euch welche Ködergewichte und Größen von Wobblern,Blinker und Guffis kann man noch vernünftig mit einer VT 15-45  9ft. fischen?
Wie weit kann man mit dem Gewicht nach unten hin und oben hin gehen?
Ich brauche mal Tipps aus der Praxis.
Ich will mir eine VT von Robert aufbauen lassen mit der ich auf Hecht und Barsche fischen kann.
Meine Frage deshalb weil ich immer wieder ins Grübeln komme ob ich nicht eine BP nehmen soll,weil die ein Wurfgewichtsspektrum von 5-100 hat wie hart ist eine BP in der Spitzenaktion?
Kann man damit wirklich kleinere Köder noch vernünftig führen?
Ich denke mit einer VT 15-45 würde das besser funzen.
Muß ich da Angst haben wenn da mal ein Meter-Hecht einsteigt?


----------



## Pikepauly (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Freelander
Ich kann Dir leider nur begrenzt helfen.
Ich habe eine VT bis 75 Gramm und die geht optimal zwischen 25 und 60 Gramm.


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Bremseinstellung schon auf eine fast kpl. geschlossenen Bremse bezogen, da dies hier von einigen nicht näher genannten *"Experten"* empfohlen wird..... - was ich persönlich für kpl. Schmarrn halte. Ich halte es auch so, dass beim Anschlag die Bremse soweit geschlossen ist, dass sie nur bei größerem Widerstand Schnur freigibt - aber keines Falles kpl. geschlossen!


 
Die Frage ist ja wohl eindeutig. Die Bremse muss beim Anschlag soweit zu sein, dass sie keine Schnur freigibt. Bei Hartmäulern ist das unbedingt erforderlich, weil ansonsten excellent anlaufende Bremsen den Anschlag wegpuffern. Insbesondere bei sehr schnellen oder recht harten Ruten muss das zwangsläufig so sein, weil die Rollenbremse entsprechend schneller Zug bekommt.

Eine harte Rute mit weicher Bremse ist beim Gufieren auf Hecht und Zander Tinnef.

Naja, vielleicht sehen das ja Vertreter der Shimanofraktion anders als Daiwaangler.


Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Freelander schrieb:


> Eine kurze Frage an Euch welche Ködergewichte und Größen von Wobblern,Blinker und Guffis kann man noch vernünftig mit einer VT 15-45  9ft. fischen?
> Kann man damit wirklich kleinere Köder noch vernünftig führen?


Fafnirpeitschenblank ab 10g mit dünner Schnur, sonst eher 20g aufwärts wenn die Schnur für das Spektrum bis ganz oben sein soll.



> Ich denke mit einer VT 15-45 würde das besser funzen.


Ja, die "rennt" noch mit 10g, ausprobiert auch wenn die 10ft, 10-30g gehen full-Power, aber nur den Range probiert, gefühlsmäßig geht noch mehr.



> Muß ich da Angst haben wenn da mal ein Meter-Hecht einsteigt?


Mit beiden nö. :g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Die Bremse muss beim Anschlag soweit zu sein, dass sie keine Schnur freigibt.


Ganz genau richtig! #6


----------



## Bubbel2000 (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

außer beim friedfisch(karpfen)twistern


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Nochmal:

Die Bremse soll *vor* dem Anschlag soweit zu sein, dass sie keine Schnur freigibt, in Erwartung von Fischart und in Kenntnis des verwendeten Köders.
Die Bremse soll *nach* dem Anschlag soweit zu sein, dass sie Schnur freigibt wenn ein sehr starker Fisch abziehen will.
Die Bremse soll *immer*  nur soweit zu sein, dass die Schnur nicht reißt oder Gerät demoliert werden kann.

Jetzt klarer?


----------



## Bubbel2000 (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> 
> Die Bremse soll *vor* dem Anschlag soweit zu sein, dass sie keine Schnur freigibt, in Erwartung von Fischart und in Kenntnis des verwendeten Köders.
> Die Bremse soll *nach* dem Anschlag soweit zu sein, dass sie Schnur freigibt wenn ein sehr starker Fisch abziehen will.
> ...



Nochmal: Außer beim Friedfisch(Karpfen)Twistern!#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Wieso daß, da brauchst Du auch eine bestimmte Bremseinstellung, ganz weich ist die auch nicht, schließlich nimmt der Karpfen etc. den Köder ja locker und nicht als Baitrunner. 
Da steht doch: "in Erwartung von Fischart und in Kenntnis des verwendeten Köders", klar daß ich beim Karpfen Fischen anders einstelle als bei einem Hecht Fischen. Hauptsächlich liegt dies aber an dem kleinen Einzelhaken beim Friedtwistern, bei einem größeren müßtest du auch schon mehr Anschlagsdruck geben, und wenn man nicht genau weiß was beißt ist immer mehr Anschlagskraft besser als zuwenig.


----------



## Slotti (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Offtopic

@Angeldet guck mal in dein Email Postfach |wavey:

Grüße Slotti


----------



## Bubbel2000 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

die bremse darf beim anschlag ABSOLUT NICHT zu sein. wir stellen sie so ein, dass man mit der hand problemlos schnur abziehen kann. der superkleine haken sitz eh im maul, wenn man anschlägt, es surrt meistens nicht mal auffällig die bremse auf.  nimmt man ne harrison zum friedfischtwistern (meine 75er is eigentlich zu hart, da muss man eh extrem vorsichtig vorgehen), z.b. ne 30gr, so ist es unglaublich wichtig, mit buttriger bremse zu arbeiten, sonst reißt man beim anhieb die fische einfach ab.


----------



## Ranger (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Bubbel Du twisterst tatsächlich auf Firedfische? Hast Du Infos darüber? (Köder,Jahreszeit,Anfüttern etc.?)


----------



## Bubbel2000 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Ranger schrieb:


> @Bubbel Du twisterst tatsächlich auf Firedfische? Hast Du Infos darüber? (Köder,Jahreszeit,Anfüttern etc.?)



aber hallo! :vik: is ne super geile sache und macht tierisch laune. sind friedfische am platz, gibt es biss auf biss. auf birgers und meiner internetseite findest du infos und etliche bilder, auch im newsarchiv in den frühjahrsmonaten. konnten im januar jeder eine schleie twistern. 

http://zandertwistern.de/Techniken_Karpfentwistern.html

so, wenn du dir das durchliest, weißt du eigentlich alles. bei fragen einfach pn an birger oder mich. 

wie schon gesagt, ne harrison ist nicht optimal, die 30gramm vhf geht recht gut, meine 75er is etwas zu heavy. muss man im drill sehr vorsichtig sein. die harte rute biegt schnell den mini-twisterkopf und wenn die bremse nicht auf weich gestellt ist, komme es schnell zu abrissen direkt nach dem anhieb. die angelei ist nicht ganz so einfach, man muss erstmal üben. kann dir angeldet sicherlich bestätigen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> die bremse darf beim anschlag ABSOLUT NICHT zu sein. wir stellen sie so ein, dass man mit der hand problemlos schnur abziehen kann. der superkleine haken sitz eh im maul, wenn man anschlägt,


Das ist aber absolut kein Widerspruch zu oben, das nötige Pfund für die eine Hakenspitze hast Du damit auch. Einen großen starkdrähtigen Karpfenhaken Gr.1 brächte man so kaum ins Maul. 
Beim Matchangeln mit dünnem 0.14er Vorfach und Madenhaken kann ich die Bremse noch weicher einstellen und trotzdem hakt der mit wenigen hundert Gramm Zug.

Die karpfentwistermethode ist aber unstrittig geil #6, 
vor allem weil man mit Kunstködern fischt, und das z.B. in einer Kunstköder-Only Sperrzeit besonders klasse ist!
"Bedrohlich" ist dies eigentlich nur für die Boilie-Bader Fraktion, denn weniger Biß in längerer Zeit = schlechtere Quote.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das ist aber absolut kein Widerspruch zu oben, da nötige Pfund für die eine Hakenspitze hast Du damit auch. Einen großen starkdrähtigen Karpfenhaken Gr.1 brächte man so kaum ins Maul.
> 
> Die Methode ist aber unstrittig geil #6, vor allem weil man mit Kunstködern fischt, und das z.B. in einer Kunstköder-Only Sperrzeit besonders klasse ist!



also ich denke nicht, dass man friedfischtwistern darf in der raubfischschonzeit. wer glaub einem schon, dass man auf friedfische aus ist? schade eigentlich aber ich trau mich nicht|rolleyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Wir haben bei uns in vielen Stauteichen eine Forellennaturköderschonzeit, also bis Mitte Mai ist fast alles nur für Kunstköder erlaubt. Karpfen und Schleien haben aber wegen des kalten Wassers und unmöglicher Vermehrung keine Laichschonzeit. Das paßt dann vorzüglich, weil die Karpfen eigentlich durch das Naturköderverbot außer Reichweite sind.

Gibt aber auch viele viele andere Gewässerregelungen, die hier sind halt auf die möglichst lange "Vorhaltung" der Satzforellen abgestimmt, damit nicht gleich alle raus sind. |rolleyes Hecht und Zander stehen nicht im Fokus, der Hecht ist eher unerwünscht (selbstvermehrend und einschleichend) und Zander selten, fokussiert wird vom Besatz und den Regeln auf die 3 Forellen, SeFo, BaFo, ReFo.



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> also ich denke nicht, dass man friedfischtwistern darf in der raubfischschonzeit. wer glaub einem schon, dass man auf friedfische aus ist? schade eigentlich aber ich trau mich nicht|rolleyes


Ein schönes Foto wirst aber unproblematisch dabei haben und aus der Tasche zaubern können. :m
Außerdem angelst Du dann ja eh "falsch" nach dem Stand der Kunstködertechnik.   

Die 2,70m 30er VHF macht wirklich eine schöne Figur dabei (kann man auf dem Foto von Birger auch schön sehen) und der Fullpowerstop einer dicken Forelle sieht klasse aus. #6 
Meine längere hatte ich ja neben eines solchen gelungenen Twisterexperiments auf ReFos (ohne Karpfen ) auch schon mal für ein paar noch andere "Abwege" im Sinn - alternatives Fliegenfischen z.B., vlt. wird das dieses Jahr was.


----------



## drehteufel (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Boardies,

ich will mir eine VHF in 9ft aufbauen lassen. Einsatzbereich: Gummifische um 12cm, Köpfe 10-21g, vorwiegend im See bis 8m Wassertiefe.
Ich schwanke etwas zwischen der 45g und der 75g-Variante. Was empfehlt ihr mir? Habe Bedenken, dass die 45g bei 21g-Köpfen und entsprechender Aktion der Gufis + Wasserdruck ans Limit kommt, was Köderkontrolle und -führung betrifft.|kopfkrat
Also lieber die etwas kräftigere 75g mit Reserven nach unten, falls es doch mal nur ein 10g Bleikopf ist oder doch die 45g?
Wie sehen Eure Erfahrungen aus? 

Gruß drehteufel


----------



## hechtangler_tom (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich würde hier ganz klar zwei Ruten empfehlen. -30g und - 75g. Alles andere ist eher ne Allround Rute was für beide Köder nicht optimal ist.


----------



## drehteufel (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Die -45g ne Allroundrute?|kopfkrat
Bei einem WG von 15-45 liegt die eigentlich genau im Spektrum oder?


----------



## rainer1962 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

drehteufel....
kommt letztendlich auch auf den Geschmack und deinen Führungsstil drauf an, ich würde die 75er nehmen, da haste auch noch Gefühl für nen 10er Gufi an nem 10er Kopf. Falls du mal nen größeren Gufi  wie 12 cm fischen willst haste dann noch Reserve nach oben


----------



## drehteufel (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Danke Rainer1962. Ich tendiere auch mehr zur 75er.
Was meint Ihr zur angeblich höheren Bruchempfindlichkeit der VHF?
Wenn sie empfindlicher als meine Antares ist, wäre das nicht so toll. Hab in meinen mittlerweile 28 Anglerjahren noch nie ne Rute zerbrochen, da soll die VHF um Himmels Willen nicht die erste sein. Sie sollte schon perfekt sein für das Geld und einigermaßen robust auch. Robust in dem Sinne, dass sie bei ordnungsgemäßem Gebrauch nicht beim Anschlag oder Auswurf in ihre Einzelteile zerfällt...
Hochmodulierte Kohlefaser hin oder her...
Was sagt Ihr dazu?


----------



## breibflabb (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo H B F 's.
Seit Wochen lese ich von gebrochenen und scheinbar noch brechenden Harrison - Ruten. Ich kann's nun nicht mehr mit anhören. Mir scheint hier sind ein paar Fans, die den anderen Anglern vergraulen möchten sich eine VHF anzuschaffen, obwohl sie sich sehr gerne eine dieser Ruten zulegen möchten. Ich selber habe auch VHF's von Mad.Ich glaube es ist verständlich, daß ich, wenn ich eine so hochwertige Rute habe, etwas besser auf sie am Wasser aufpasse. Beim guffieren, wobblern und blinkern habe ich schon oftmals beim werfen mit der Spitze in einen Ast reingehauen oder bin darin beim Werfen hängen geblieben. Beim landen fiel sie mir auch schon auf steinigen Boden oder auch schon auf ein Steinufer. Ich hatte deswegen noch nie einen Rutenbruch von einer Harrison. Rainer und die anderen Freunde fischen auch wie die Weltmeister mit diesen Ruten und ??????.
Ich fische schon seit 47 Jahren und hatte schon mehrere Rutenbrüche. Ich möchte dazu fast behaupten daß all diese Brüche nur zustande kamen, weil der Blank durch Äußere Einflüsse, d.h.durch verschulden des Anglers, zustande kamen.
Liebe HBF's lasst euch nicht vergrämen und nehmt ruhig diese Ruten zum Fischen. Sie gehören trotzdem zu den besten auf dem Markt.


----------



## sa-s (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



breibflabb schrieb:


> Hallo H B F 's.
> Seit Wochen lese ich von gebrochenen und scheinbar noch brechenden Harrison - Ruten. Ich kann's nun nicht mehr mit anhören. Mir scheint hier sind ein paar Fans, die den anderen Anglern vergraulen möchten sich eine VHF anzuschaffen, obwohl sie sich sehr gerne eine dieser Ruten zulegen möchten. Ich selber habe auch VHF's von Mad.



na klar, ist doch ein verständliches ansinnen! ;-)


breibflabb schrieb:


> Ich glaube es ist verständlich, daß ich, wenn ich eine so hochwertige Rute habe, etwas besser auf sie am Wasser aufpasse. Beim guffieren, wobblern und blinkern habe ich schon oftmals beim werfen mit der Spitze in einen Ast reingehauen oder bin darin beim Werfen hängen geblieben. Beim landen fiel sie mir auch schon auf steinigen Boden oder auch schon auf ein Steinufer. Ich hatte deswegen noch nie einen Rutenbruch von einer Harrison. Rainer und die anderen Freunde fischen auch wie die Weltmeister mit diesen Ruten und ??????.
> Ich fische schon seit 47 Jahren und hatte schon mehrere Rutenbrüche. Ich möchte dazu fast behaupten daß all diese Brüche nur zustande kamen, weil der Blank durch Äußere Einflüsse, d.h.durch verschulden des Anglers, zustande kamen.
> Liebe HBF's lasst euch nicht vergrämen und nehmt ruhig diese Ruten zum Fischen. Sie gehören trotzden zu den besten auf dem Markt.



ne im ernst,

von den echten harrison fans wird man sicherlich keine madigmacherei hier lesen können. ganz im gegenteil.

ich bin ja noch ein jungspund hier und muss sagen, dass ich zu
beginn auch sehr katholisch mit meiner rute (vhf75) umgegangen bin.

aber nach und nach stellt man fest, dass die doch was abkann und wird mutiger, wenn auch nicht leichtsinnig.

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## breibflabb (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sa-s schrieb:


> na klar, ist doch ein verständliches ansinnen! ;-)
> 
> 
> ne im ernst,
> ...


Hallo Sepp, so war's auch gemeint.
               Grüße Sepp      #h   #6


----------



## TheFischer (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

könnte mir mal einer hier die preise hinschreiben was eigentlich so eine tusk spin in 2,70m
und 30-60g kostet also mit normalen fuji rollenhalter und fuji sic ringe.

und was kostet eine vt spin in 2,70m und 30-75g auch mit normalen fuji sic ringe und auch fuji rolenhalter


danke.


----------



## peterws (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



TheFischer schrieb:


> und was kostet eine vt spin in 2,70m und 30-75g auch mit normalen fuji sic ringe und auch fuji rolenhalter
> 
> 
> danke.


*~300€*


----------



## ok1 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

300 € ist dann aber wohl schon untere Grenze. Das kann eigentlich nur ein Hobbybauer sein, der mit seinen Spasspreisen denen die davon Leben wollen, ebendieses schwer macht oder aber jemand der nicht kalkulieren kann. 300 € - das  sind vor USt 250 € spiegelt im Leben nicht die Arbeitsleistung eines versierten Rutenbauers wieder. Weder bei VT noch TUSK. No Way.

Ich würde genau hinsehen, von wem ich mir da was bauen lasse.


----------



## duck_68 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



ok1 schrieb:


> 300 € ist dann aber wohl schon untere Grenze. Das kann eigentlich nur ein Hobbybauer sein, der mit seinen Spasspreisen denen die davon Leben wollen, ebendieses schwer macht oder aber jemand der nicht kalkulieren kann. 300 € - das  sind vor USt 250 € spiegelt im Leben nicht die Arbeitsleistung eines versierten Rutenbauers wieder. Weder bei VT noch TUSK. No Way.
> 
> *Ich würde genau hinsehen, von wem ich mir da was bauen lasse*.



Frage doch ganz einfach mal bei Mad nach Er wird Dir den genauen Preis für den gewünschten Aufbau nennen. Eine blaue VHF 75 in 10ft mit Gold-Cermet-Ringen und Alu-Rollenhalter kostet auf jeden Fall *über* 300€. Die "normale" Ausführung mit einfachen Fuji-Ringen und Rollenhalter dürfte da einiges günstiger sein

Übrigens sind die von Robert aufgebauten Ruten absolute Spitzenklasse#6

Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

kann ich nur bestätigen...

Wer eine von Roberts ruten in der Hand hatte wird die Qualität nicht in Frage stellen, und preislich ist er sehr fair...

Billig sind handgebaute Ruten nie, aber manchmal eben preiswert!


----------



## Bernhard* (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Martin
> So siehts aus! Robert hat seinen Spass daran und wir auch.
> Aber im Moment glaube ich hat Robert das Problem, daß er selbst nicht mehr zum Angeln kommt.
> Bei CMW sind übrigens die ganzen Preise online, daß erspart viele Diskussionen und Mutmassungen hier im Thread.
> ...


 
Leute, denen es mit der Rute sehr eilt und die genug Geld in den Taschen haben sollten die Rute lieber beim Weckesser bestellen. Dann hat Robert vielleicht dieses Jahr mal wieder Zeit mit mir zum Fischen zu gehen!!


----------



## TheFischer (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

das von mir was nur eine frage.


----------



## mad (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



ok1 schrieb:


> 300 € ist dann aber wohl schon untere Grenze. Das kann eigentlich nur ein Hobbybauer sein, der mit seinen Spasspreisen denen die davon Leben wollen, ebendieses schwer macht oder aber jemand der nicht kalkulieren kann. 300 € - das  sind vor USt 250 € spiegelt im Leben nicht die Arbeitsleistung eines versierten Rutenbauers wieder. Weder bei VT noch TUSK. No Way.
> 
> Ich würde genau hinsehen, von wem ich mir da was bauen lasse.



servus,

dann schau mal bitte genau hin wer die ruten dann baut.
glaubst du etwa noch das die ganz "großen" rutenbauer hier in deutschland zb die über 600 ruten und mehr im jahr bauen die alle noch selber bauen???
nur als beispiel,
wer früher sich eine rute von jan collins bauen ließ der hat dann auch eine von ihm gebaut bekommen. 
und wenn paar meinen das erst eine handgebaute rute über 500.-€ kosten muß damit sie von der qualität am besten ist soll sich dann so eine kaufen. #h


----------



## J-son (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> [...]und wenn paar meinen das erst eine handgebaute rute über 500.-€ kosten muß damit sie von der qualität am besten ist soll sich dann so eine kaufen. #h



Hehe,

kannst ja für diese Kategorie Käufer Sonderpreise einführen...dann hast Du auch was davon.:q
Ich bleib gern in der anderen Kategorie, und meld' mich diese Woche mal telefonisch bei Dir.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



ok1 schrieb:


> 300 € ist dann aber wohl schon untere Grenze. Das kann eigentlich nur ein Hobbybauer sein, der mit seinen Spasspreisen denen die davon Leben wollen, ebendieses schwer macht oder aber jemand der nicht kalkulieren kann. 300 € - das  sind vor USt 250 € *spiegelt im Leben nicht die Arbeitsleistung eines versierten Rutenbauers wieder*. Weder bei VT noch TUSK. No Way.
> 
> Ich würde genau hinsehen, von wem ich mir da was bauen lasse.


Ich kann Dir da nur zustimmen #6, vor allem die Leistungen vorher zu ermitteln und in einer Leistungsbeschreibung festzuhalten, besonders wenn es jemand "besonders günstig macht". Was nicht gehen kann, hat irgendwo einen Haken.

_Sagt und fragt sich auch der schlaue Fisch, der einen dicken Wurm frei im Wasser hängen sieht...._

Hinterher ist der Jammer groß, wenn man vertrauensseligerweise im Regen steht, selber ungenau gewesen ist und geschlampert hat ... :c

Eine Vereinbarung bezüglich Aufbau, gewünschter Einsatzart und Belastungsfähigkeit (welche Schnurstärke, GuFiern, Hängerblastung, Großfische,....) , dem After-Sale Service wie Ersatzteilversorgung, schnelle Wiederinstandsetzung und der Zeitrahmen sollten vorher genau klar sein, lieber auch schriftlich von wegen Vergeßlichkeit und so 

Im Gegensatz zum Kauf fertiger Ruten von einem Händler  - wo Verbraucherrechte etc. greifen,
*sitzt man beim Individualrutenaufbau als Kunde mit im Boot*, es wird ja im wesentlichen nach den Wünschen des Kunden gefertigt, und das sollte jemandem klar sein, er trägt mindestens Mitverantwortung. Wer sich diese Mitverantwortung blind :g einschenken läßt, handelt mindestens töricht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> und wenn paar meinen das erst eine handgebaute rute über 500.-€ kosten muß damit sie von der qualität am besten ist soll sich dann so eine kaufen. #h


Es ist eine Frage der Leistung für die 500 EUR.

*Nicht alleine die Rutenmaterialien.*

Eher dann schon die Arbeitszeit, was ist der Stundenlohn? 25 h für 50 EUR?

Aber auch die investierte Entwicklungszeit, Testmuster, Feldtests, Belastungstests, etc., muß auch bezahlt werden, und das kostet und *das ist notwendig* ! Ansonsten kommt eben schnell mal Bruch raus, jedenfalls kein wirkliches Topgerät ....

Und dann das mit dem Service: Was wird wie schnell ersetzt, wo ist die Zuverlässigkeit seitens des Dienstleisters Rutenbauer? Wie schnell geht es? Gibt es eine Bevorratung? Wie sicher kann sich der Kunde sein auch im schlimmsten Fall wieder schnell damit Fischen zu können , immerhin sein teuer bezahltes Lieblingsteil ? wie hilfreich stellt sich das dann dar? Wie lange mag jemand warten? 1 Monat oder 2 Jahre? Was nützt jemanden die tollste Rute, die nicht wieder verfügbar wird? Wie stark steigt da der Adrenalinspiegel? :r Wer mag sich sowas sehenden Auges überhaupt antun? #q Wer hat Lust sich auf sowas einzulassen, ein echtes Risiko, wieviel Wert sind jemanden seine sonst schon gemeinhin angekratzten Nerven? Wie teuer ist ein Magengeschwür?

Ich kann nur jedem raten, sich in so einer hochwichtigen bedeutsamen Sache wie dem Bau seiner Lieblingsrute :k . sich *vorher* genau selber Gedanken zu machen und in sich zu gehen, über *alle* Wünsche, alle Sachen die ich eigentlich erwarte - Service etc., eine Leistungsübersicht anzufertigen, denn sonst sitzt jemand schnell da, wo er eigentlich nie hinwollte. 

Wie nennt man eine Zusage oder Versprechen, was nicht eingehalten wird? Wie nennt man das fortwährende nicht-Einhalten von Zusagen - um Größenordnungen danebenliegend?  Man braucht nur mal durch den Thread hier zu gucken, reicht eigentlich. :g


----------



## mad (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ach det,

wenn du ein persönliches problem mit mir hast dann ruf mich an oder sonst was.
früher wurde immer geschrieben von viel zu teuer und weiß der gott was, jetzt auf einmal ist es schon ok und lieber 100.-€ und mehr ausgeben.
warum regst dich dann in den anderen thread so auf,

Damit es auch auf jeden Fall richtig und nicht misverstanden wird, nochmal gesagt: Die Teile mögen gar nicht schlecht sein, diese neuen hohen Preise sind aber eine Frechheit

möchte dich hören wenn du dir eine bp gekauft hättest für über 750.-€ und kurze zeit später auf einmal unter 500.-€ zu bekommen. was ist das für dich??? normal!!! winterschlußverkauf oder was??? waren die 250.-€ dann nur für den spaß???

das ich mit paar ruten in rückstand bin und zur zeit einiges fertig werden muß weiß ich selber.
nur eins weiß ich auch, ich kann jeden mit ruhigen gewissen in die augen schauen weil ich bis jetzt noch keinen übern tisch gezogen habe.
und auch komisch das ich sehr viele kunden schon hatte und habe die früher wo anders ihre ruten bauen lassen und jetzt bei mir, und nicht nur eine.
und das nur ich die blauen harrison blanks habe und bekomme wird schon seinen grund haben.


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe, dann gab es hier gerade ein Mißverständnis...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Richtig Uli! #6



mad schrieb:


> wenn du ein persönliches problem mit mir hast dann ruf mich an oder sonst was.


Hab ich nicht, vor allem nicht mehr. Weil ich eben nicht an deiner "Nadel" hänge, mir auch anderen "Stuff" bzw. den woanders besorgen kann. Das war wirklich befreiend, und gar nicht mal gefühlsmäßig einfach. :g 
Wieso sollte ich anrufen - bisher hat es mit dem "Schicke ich gleich Montag raus" auch nie gestimmt. Finde ich auch überhaupt nicht nett, und ob Rainer es jemals schafft Dich mit einem Kampfterrier in Schwung zu bringen? |kopfkrat Zu wünschen wäre es ja . :q



mad schrieb:


> nur eins weiß ich auch, ich kann jeden mit ruhigen gewissen in die augen schauen weil ich bis jetzt noch keinen übern tisch gezogen habe.


Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr! Dann steh auch dazu, wie ein Mann, und versuche nicht die Dinge wegzulamentieren! Zeit ist auch Geld, und manchmal noch viel mehr wert.
Fehler kann jeder mal machen, das kann passieren und ist verzeihlich - nobody is perfect - wenn man sie wieder ausräumt.
Aber sie so versuchen wegzudrücken, wegzudiskutieren, finde ich .... (sag ich jetzt nicht) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sind ja schließlich nicht nur dusslige Deppen, die mit deinen Aufbauten angeln und alles ungeschickt kaputtmachen. :g
Oder hältst Du alle dafür, sind die alle zu blöd die Ruten richtig zu benutzen? war doch dauernd der Chor hier ...

Für mich stellte sich die entscheidende Frage - weiter oben schon mal zu lesen:

1. Sind die Harrison VHF-Blanks Bruchschrott, taugen die Blanks nichts für reale Einsätze, ermüden schnell?

2. Sind nicht vlt. einige Ruten sehr ungünstig bis unzureichend für die Belastungen aufgebaut gewesen?

Da Du Dich um klare Aussagen drückst - ich habe da schon eine ganz genaue Meinung, anhand meiner Erfahrungen:

Diese Frage interessiert mich mehr als brennend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, und dafür streite ich liebend gerne bis in alle Ewigkeit.


----------



## mad (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Sind ja schließlich nicht nur dusslige Deppen, die mit deinen Aufbauten angeln und alles ungeschickt kaputtmachen. :g
> Oder hältst Du alle dafür, sind die alle zu blöd die Ruten richtig zu benutzen? war doch dauernd der Chor hier ...



ach so det,
jede harrison die gebrochen ist war dann gleich eine von mir.#6
warum ist deine gebrochen??? weil der blank auch von mir war??? 
auf streiten habe ich keinen bock und auch keine zeit.
und sorry wenn ich mich die nächsten tage dann nicht melde, gehe morgen mit meinen sohn paar tage skifahren.#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> ach so det,
> jede harrison die gebrochen ist war dann gleich eine von mir.#6


Naja, ein paar gabs sicher schon , einige weniger erwartet, *einige ganz unerwartet* ;+. Das stellt einige offene unbeantwortete Fragen, gerade und insbesondere welche von den H-Fans. ;+

Deine Leistungen und Anstrengungen um die Sache will ich nicht schmälern, das tun und der Enthusiasmus waren gut. Das ist unbestritten. #6



> warum ist deine gebrochen??? weil der blank auch von mir war???


Nicht wegen Dir - nein iwo, sonder weil ich zu leichtsinnig war #q, bzw. zu experimentierfreudig. Das geb ich auch gerne zu, immerhin konnte ich damit einem VHF-Break sozusagen in Minutenschnelle "zugucken", auch was. |rolleyes Somit weiß ich immerhin wie leichthin sowas geht ...



> auf streiten habe ich keinen bock und auch keine zeit.


Das ist auch eine gute Einstellung, ich streite mich zwar gerne, formvollended möglichst und dicht an der Sache, aber wenn es nicht sein muß, ist es auch sehr gut. #6

Ich fände es sehr schade , es wäre z.B. wirklich Schai..e, wenn die RA's wie die Harpien im Zehnerpack über'm Haupt herumfliegen, sich die Gerüchte und schlechten Entwicklungen anhäuften, und dem so enthusiastisch begonnenen und mit tollen Ideen begonnenen Harrison-Fan-Club ein unrühmliches Finale bereiten würden.

Es gibt gerade viele Spinnangler, die auch mal 29,95 EUR für einen Wobbler ausgeben, und diesen sehenden Auges ins Wasser schmeißen und auch verlieren können - und es manchmal so tun. 
Da sind 50 EUR nicht unbedingt eine kapitale Finanzkatastrophe, aber ungerechtfertigt sich dabei ausziehen lassen will sich auch keiner - nachvollziehbar. Es geht nicht alleine um Geld, sondern um mehr. Es geht um das Vertrauen und die Glaubwürdikeit in die Sache, um das Vertrauen in die aufgebauten Ruten und die Qualität der Rutenblanks.

Letzlich sind es kleine Faktoren, von denen alles abhängt.

Die Glaube und die Glaubwürdigkeit an die Qualität der Harrison Blanks - hier insbesondere die VHF - ist keine Kleinigkeit, keine Sache die man mehr auf die leichte Schulter nehmen kann, dazu ist zuviel passiert, zuviele Aufwendungen und Emotionen investiert, und eine grandiose enthusiastische Community entstanden. Das ist etwas, was man nicht ignorieren und nicht negieren kann. 



> und sorry wenn ich mich die nächsten tage dann nicht melde, gehe morgen mit meinen sohn paar tage skifahren.#h


Das ist eine Supersache, und ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß, Erholung, neue Kraft und einen gutes Durchstarten in eine erfolgreiche Periode der leichthändigen Bewältigung der anliegenden Probleme, und das ist nicht nur dahergesagt ! #6 #6 #6


----------



## Bernhard* (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> ach so det,
> jede harrison die gebrochen ist war dann gleich eine von mir.#6
> warum ist deine gebrochen??? weil der blank auch von mir war???
> auf streiten habe ich keinen bock und auch keine zeit.
> und sorry wenn ich mich die nächsten tage dann nicht melde, gehe morgen mit meinen sohn paar tage skifahren.#h


 
Schade, dass ich Det´s Beiträge schon seit Monaten nicht mehr lese...würde gerne mitschimpfen...

@Robert: Viel Spass beim Schifahren!!!


----------



## schroe (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Jau Börnie,
solltest es dir trotzdem mal wieder "antun",...es lohnt sich.|supergri

Mir drängt sich der Vergleich einer Trotzreaktion, eines Kleinkindes an der Supermarktkasse auf.

Habe es herausgenommen, weil es nichts zur Sache beiträgt.


@all
Sicher, und da lassen mads Worte hier IMHO auch keine Zweifel, kann man die Wartezeit für den Aufbau einer seiner Ruten bemängeln (warte ja selber:q).
Die Qualität seiner Arbeit, die ist in meinen Augen absolut hervorragend und braucht sich hinter Niemandem zu verstecken.
Beim Aufbau und bei der Wahl der Materialien gilt der Kundenwunsch (wie bei anderen Rutenbauern auch).

Dennoch,.... seine Empfehlungen entstammen der Praxis. 
Der Waller z.B. ist ein Fisch, den mad, wie auch seine Angelkollegen vor Ort sehr gut kennen und regelmäßig fangen. Die Auswirkung von hohen Belastungen auf das Material ist weder ihm, noch den o.G. Anglern in Praxis fremd.
Fehler im Material duldet auch keiner seiner Angelkollegen.

Dieses als Info, weil mad selten über seine Person als Angler schreibt und es noch weniger verdient, von "Fieberphantasietheoretikern" zerredet zu werden.


----------



## Bernhard* (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Lieber Schroe,

Du hast mich zwar etwas neugierig gemacht, trotzdem befürchte ich doch akut eintretende Cerebralinsuffizienzen nach dem Lesen mehrerer Zeilen #t

Ich pers. habe zum Thema Harrison nichts mehr zu sagen. Hab nur eine VHF und die ist erstklassig und "ungebrochen".

Wer Robert was schlechtes nachsagen will der soll sich zum Teufel scheren! |kopfkrat
Hab schon lustiges mit Ihm erlebt und bin mit allen 3 Mad-Ruten super zufrieden!


----------



## Slotti (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

zu den brechenden VHF`s

ich habe informationen von einem Rutenbauer das der VHF Blank im laufe der Zeit verstärkt wurde, ist da was dran?? und kann es einfach sein das die gebrochen Blanks der "alten" Generation angehören ? und das Problem (sofern es denn eins gibt/gab) mitlerweile aus der Welt ist. 

Grüße Slotti


----------



## aixellent (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@shroe: Bei Deiner Wortwahl war mir wie bei Shakespear. Sehr schön. Übrigens lag es tatsächlich am dreckeligen Browser.

@MAD: Ich bin ja bislang sehr japanisch angehaucht! Aber die nächste und erste Harrison Rute kommt von Dir. Ich habe vollstes Vertrauen in Dich! Da ich selber Dienstleister bin, weiß ich genau, dass der Empfängerhorizont bei gleich guter Leistung schon mal zu Störungen neigt. Ich wünsche Dir eine schöne Zeit beim Skifahren (Schifahren).

Greeetz
Aix


----------



## schroe (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Ich pers. habe zum Thema Harrison nichts mehr zu sagen.



Hi Börnie,
ich eigentlich auch nicht. 
Der Grund war dieses unaufhörliche und undifferenzierte, mich anwidernde, allgegenwärtige  "Gewerbe". Es war IMHO nicht mehr möglich, sich seriös über Pro und Contra auszutauschen. Beim Pro war man verdächtig, gleich einem "Liebenden", einer Verblendung zu erliegen oder anderweitige Vorteilsnahmen zu genießen. 
Beim Contra wurde man vom u.U. "Theoretiker" als inkompetent, von irgendwelchen erdachten Theorien untermauert, diskreditiert. 
Authentizität war jedenfalls nicht mehr gefragt.

Dets Postingstil verkehrt sich jetzt aber in eine Richtung, die bewußt viel Spielraum für Zweifel und Spekulationen lässt. 
Sein kleiner, kindsgerechter  "Rachepanzer" verleiht seiner Intention auch gleich eine Interpretationsmöglichkeit.
Das hat mad, welche Wartezeit auch immer man in Kauf nehmen muss, nicht verdient. 
Man führe sich auch vor Augen, dass man, bis man die Ware zufrieden  in den Händen hält, nicht einen Cent bezahlt hat (die wenigen Unzufriedenen, gaben die Rute, obgleich nach bestellten Wünschen gefertigt, unbezahlt zurück).
Das Risiko trug also immer mad.
Kritik? Ja klar. Differenzierte Betrachtung, unterschiedliche Meinung? Klar. 
Herabsetzung der Leistung,  durch Schüren irgendwelcher Ängste? Diffamierung aus womöglicher Eifersucht/Enttäuschung über nicht erwiderte Zuneigungen oder erwartete Zuwendung/en? 
Nein!! Dafür gibt es keinen Anlass.
Diese Form der "Kritik"(wenn man es so nennen will), empfinde ich als reaktionär und niederträchtig (bes. von Jemandem, der nie eine fertiggestellte Rute des "Kritisierten" erworben hat. Sich aber stattdessen, in unsinnigen Versuchen, mittels Klebeband fixierten Ringen und Griffen an div. Rohblanks im "Theoriedschungel" verirrt, aber es nicht zur Fertigstellung einer einzigen Rute geschafft hat. Gleichwohl aber "dreist", die Beherrschung der eigenen, hochwissenschaftl.  Künste des Rutenbaus für sich reklamiert). 



Hi Aix.#h
Galaxien entfernt|supergri, aber vielen Dank.

Schön, dass du den Dreckeligen überlistet hast.#h


> .........Empfängerhorizont bei gleich guter Leistung schon mal zu Störungen neigt.



*lach*
Hier Störungen, polytoper Genese.|supergri


----------



## schroe (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Slotti

Über Veränderungen am Blank, würde ich mich beim Rutenbauer direkt erkundigen. Das Thema ist hier im Thread aber auch schon besprochen worden.
Meine VHF 270/75 und 270/45 jedenfalls, sind drei Jahre alt und obwohl beansprucht, schadlos.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> Jau Börnie,
> solltest es dir trotzdem mal wieder "antun",...es lohnt sich.|supergri


Ob ihr beide das lest oder ein Sack Reis fällt in China um - anscheinend ist euch manches ja egal oder? 
Im Unterschied zu euch leiste ich mad keinen Werbegefallensdienst (hoffentlich mehr), weil er mich mit seiner Zeitverarschung gründlich vergräzt hat. Wenn man von ihm immer wieder die gleiche Litanei zu hören bekommt, gleich, nächste Woche, hab ich da usw., und dann passiert nichts, auch nach Wochen nichts, weiteren Wochen, Anrufen, nichts,
was soll man dann von der Zuverlässigkeit und Aussagekraft halten? 
mads Aussage was Termine betrifft, hat Null Wert. Das hat er tatkräftig bewiesen.

Und ich verstehe nicht wieso? Will er die Leute zappeln sehen, Vergnügen? Großer Guru sein? Kommt er mit seiner Zeitplanung nicht klar? Ist ihm das eigentlich alles gar nicht wichtig? 
Wieso erdulden viele dieses - weil sie an den Stuff wollen, klar! :m

Dabei wäre es ganz einfach, klar und korrekt zu sagen: Es geht dann und dann, oder nur erst dann. Eine Aussage zu Besserung in seinem Zeitverhalten ist nicht da, und mir reicht das um sich final aufzuregen.
Zum Glück einfach, weil es andere Quellen gibt, die in einer Woche Teile lockern liefern können, in 2 Wochen eine Rute, und da ist mads Verhalten nicht vergleichbar, nichtmal mehr erträglich wenn man auf die Sachen wartet oder gar angewiesen ist.

Dann gibts hier so'ne "Sekundanten", die immer wieder erzählen wie toll das und das neue Teil ist, wie superduper usw. 

Vlt. habe ich auch mal dazu gezählt #c. Wenn sich dadurch jemand animiert gefühlt hat sich auf diese Sachen einzulassen und sich daran zu "binden", tut es mir leid - das habe ich nicht gewollt und daher distanziere ich mich davon. Besser einen Fehler einsehen und dazu stehen als weitermachen. Ganz einfach. :m

So einfach wie jederzeit ein Schreiben oder eine mail mit dem Inhalt:
"Fristsetzung zur Erfüllung der Bestellung 14 Tage, dann keine Abnahme und Bindung mehr an den Auftrag" reicht um das wieder loszuwerden, wieder frei durchatmen zu können und sich nach anderen Spaß bringenden lohnenden Rutenbaubeschäftigungen umzusehen.



> Mir drängt sich der Vergleich einer Trotzreaktion, eines Kleinkindes an der Supermarktkasse auf.


Wenn Du nur in solchen Kategorieren die Sache erfaßt. |rolleyes 
Es geht um weit mehr, vlt. verstehst Du das auch:

Es geht nämlich darum, *daß mad durch sein unkorrektes Verhalten den Ruf der VHF beschädigt hat*, und sich standhaft bockbeinig weigert da aufklärend und wiederaufarbeitend tätig zu werden - zulesen ist in den beiden Thread hier und im BP mehr als genug. Das finde ich übel :g und ja, das macht mich auch ärgerlich. :r Ob er sich darüber im klaren ist, oder nicht, entschuldigen tut das nichts, nur der Ruf ist böse angeknackst und schnell versaut. Immerhin ist er unternehmerisch unter Entlohnung tätig, sprich es geht um Geld und Geschäfte.



> Sicher, und da lassen mads Worte hier IMHO auch keine Zweifel, kann man die Wartezeit für den Aufbau einer seiner Ruten bemängeln (warte ja selber:q).


Aha, da sind wir uns einig. #6



> Die Qualität seiner Arbeit, die ist in meinen Augen absolut hervorragend und braucht sich hinter Niemandem zu verstecken.


Das bezweifel ich ganz ganz stark, und wie! 
Nicht zuletzt seine jüngst geschriebenen Ausführungen über die Art seines Aufbauweise, das mangelnde Problembewußtsein, das geringe erkennbare Interesse über sein 2,30 VHF hinaus sich mit der Materie praktisch auseinanderzusetzen, das läßt viele Fragen aufkommen, und das sind längst nicht alle Sachen angerissen.

Wie soll ich jemanden einschätzen, bei dem die Walkarbeit einer Blankwandung irgendwie Schulterzucken auslöst? 
Das sind meine Beobachtungen, meine Einschätzung, und ich bin damit nicht zufrieden, kann das nicht als gut beurteilen.

Alle Hochjubeleien könnte ich jetzt auch als verpflichtetes Sekundantentum sehen, gelle? Liegt das so fern? 



> Beim Aufbau und bei der Wahl der Materialien gilt der Kundenwunsch (wie bei anderen Rutenbauern auch).


Darin liegt sicher eine Mitbeteiligung beim Kunden, denn der bestimmt (eigentlich). Insofern besitzt der Kunde auch Mitverantwortung, die Frage ist nur wieviel und Laie vs. Experte, da sagt der Verbrauchserschutz auch einiges.  Ob der Wahl auch immer so informativ geschehen ist? #c



> Dennoch,.... seine Empfehlungen entstammen der Praxis.


Aha. Alle Angelarten?



> Der Waller z.B. ist ein Fisch, den mad, wie auch seine Angelkollegen vor Ort sehr gut kennen und regelmäßig fangen. Die Auswirkung von hohen Belastungen auf das Material ist weder ihm, noch den o.G. Anglern in Praxis fremd.
> Fehler im Material duldet auch keiner seiner Angelkollegen.


Aha. Wer hat denn mal Belastungstests mit der dicksten VHF150 gemacht?
Wie sieht es da mit Bruch aus, wenn man die Rute im Normal - 08/15 - Aufbau voll belastet? 
Unter fachkundigem Rat von Karsten und Oliver habe ich diese Grenzlaststelle auch eingesehen |kopfkrat - wenn voll gegenhalten dann peng - gibt auch Leute die kennen sich noch besser und intensiver mit starken Fischen aus, und mir entsprechende Verbesserungen einfallen lassen. 
Achso, Verzeihung, da gings ja um richtig große simulierte Fische, keine 1,20m Wallerchen ...



> Dieses als Info, weil mad selten über seine Person als Angler schreibt und es noch weniger verdient, von "Fieberphantasietheoretikern" zerredet zu werden.


Wenn Du andere so bezeichnest, solltest Du vlt. erstmal selber bei Dir Fieber messen, deinen sicheren Normalzustand austesten, und aufpassen daß das nicht ausartet. Öl aufs Feuer gießen ist auch ganz sicher ein Bärendienst für mad. :g


----------



## Bernhard* (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Pauly,

wie lange die Ersatz-Spitzenteile von Harrison brauchen und ob´s sowas überhaupt gibt oder ob der Robert das aus seiner eigenen Tasche zahlt kann ich nicht sagen. Und wenn, dann würd ich´s nicht... da ist er der Ansprechpartner.

Aber frag doch mal beim CMW nach, was die bei nem Spitzenbricht durch Materialfehler machen würden...bist ja Kunde bei denen. Die Antwort würde mich sehr interessieren!


----------



## Fun (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Aber frag doch mal beim CMW nach, was die bei nem Spitzenbricht durch Materialfehler machen würden...bist ja Kunde bei denen. Die Antwort würde mich sehr interessieren


 
Ist selbstverständlich das soetwas erstetzt wird. Man hat 2 Jahre Garantie, auch wenn die Rute ne Sonderanfertigung ist. Wenn die Spitze bricht, muss die Rute zum Rutenbauer geschickt werden, worfaufhin dieser entweder Ersatz oder nachbesserung leisten muss (nach Prüfung der Ware, kann ja auch selbstverschulden sein, wie z.B. Kofferaum zugeschlagen und Rute dazwischen etc.) Wie er im nachhinein an sein Geld kommt, ist ihm überlassen. 

So wird es jedenfalls bei mir in der Firma gemacht, hauptsache dem Kunden ist erstmal geholfen.

Hab die Harrison noch nciht lange, aber wenn mir die Spitze brechen würde, wäre eine solche Leistung seitens meines Händler aus meiner Sicht selbstverständlich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Fun schrieb:


> So wird es jedenfalls bei mir in der Firma gemacht, hauptsache dem Kunden ist erstmal geholfen.


Das ist eine Top-Einstellung #6, und so wie ich das vielfältig kenne passiert das auch schnellstmöglich!


----------



## duck_68 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Fun schrieb:


> Ist selbstverständlich das soetwas erstetzt wird. Man hat 2 Jahre Garantie, auch wenn die Rute ne Sonderanfertigung ist. *Wenn die Spitze bricht, muss die Rute zum Rutenbauer geschickt werden, worfaufhin dieser entweder Ersatz oder nachbesserung leisten muss (nach Prüfung der Ware, kann ja auch selbstverschulden sein, wie z.B. Kofferaum zugeschlagen und Rute dazwischen etc.) Wie er im nachhinein an sein Geld kommt, ist ihm überlassen. *
> 
> So wird es jedenfalls bei mir in der Firma gemacht, hauptsache dem Kunden ist erstmal geholfen.
> 
> Hab die Harrison noch nciht lange, aber wenn mir die Spitze brechen würde, wäre eine solche Leistung seitens meines Händler aus meiner Sicht selbstverständlich.



Da bist Du aber falsch gewickelt - die ersten 6 Monate muss der Händler nachweisen, dass es ein Fehler war (von Dir z.B.) danach bist DU verpflichtet, den Nachweis zu erbringen, ob es sich um einen Materialfehler o.ä. handelt. Bei einem nachweislich selbst verschuldeten Bruch (Autotür) haftet in keinem Fall der Händler! Und das wird für Dich als Privatmann wohl sehr schwierig werden.
Siehe Gewährleistung  und Garantie

Die meisten verwechseln außerdem Garantie, was eine FREIWILLIGE LEISTUNG ist und Gewährleistung, die gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist


Wie das manch einer für sich handhabt, bleibt Ihm überlassen.


----------



## Slotti (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Pikepauly 

also lt CMW brechen von 10 verkauften VHF`s im Schnitt 2-3 Stk im Spitzenteil? sehe ich das jetzt richtig?

Grüße Slotti


----------



## Slotti (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

erschreckend...

bei einen so hohen Ausfallquote muß da meiner ansicht schon ein grundlegendes Problem mit dem Blank bestehen weil das kann man eigentlich nicht alles auf fehlerhaften Aufbau bzw falsche Behandlung zurückführen.

Eigentlich hätte ich ja auch gerne eine aber ich zweifele immer mehr.

Grüße Slotti


----------



## Fun (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> Da bist Du aber falsch gewickelt - die ersten 6 Monate muss der Händler nachweisen, dass es ein Fehler war (von Dir z.B.) danach bist DU verpflichtet, den Nachweis zu erbringen, ob es sich um einen Materialfehler o.ä. handelt. Bei einem nachweislich selbst verschuldeten Bruch (Autotür) haftet in keinem Fall der Händler! Und das wird für Dich als Privatmann wohl sehr schwierig werden.
> Siehe Gewährleistung und Garantie
> 
> Die meisten verwechseln außerdem Garantie, was eine FREIWILLIGE LEISTUNG ist und Gewährleistung, die gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist
> ...


 
Stimmt voll und ganz, dass bei einem Bruch durch die Autotür kein Händler haftet, dass ist Selbstverschulden und da kann man nur auf Kullanz von seiten des Händler hoffen. Hab ich vielleicht nicht ganz verständlich geschrieben.


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Det...
ich finde es beschämend was du da von Dir gibst. Jemand der vor nem halben Jahr noch Blanks anritzte#q (das weiß sogar ich als Nichtbauer und in diesen Sachen ungeschickter normalo- Angler dass man sowas nicht macht) um den künftigen Sitz der Ringe anzuzeichnen, kritisiert jetzt die Qualität eines Rutenbauers in einer Art und Weise die mehr als nur Geschäftsschädigend ist. Fakt ist, dass andre Rutenbauer mit den VHF anscheinend die gleichen Probleme haben (ob sie die schneller lösen als Robert sei dahingestellt und ist in dem Bezug auch völlig Wurscht). Mich ärgert, dass du seine Arbeit generell als unqualifiziert und schlecht hinstellst, das ist nämlich der Kern Deiner Aussage, warum du das so machst entzieht sich meiner Kenntniss#c 

Fakt ist, da gebe ich jedem Recht, dass er lange braucht um sowas in ordnung zu bringen warum, keine Ahnung#c aber deswegen seine Fertigkeiten und die Qualität so anzugreifen ist nicht fair und spottet jeder Beschreibung.


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich habe hier so langsam den Eindruck, dass es sich nicht mehr um nen Fred mit konstruktiver Kritik und Erfahrungen handelt, sondern um eine Schlammschlacht von wegen wer baut die besten Ruten und wer hat den besten Service...
das hat mit den Blanks im eigentlichen Sinne nichts mehr zu tun....


----------



## Ranger (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@rainer Ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu! Kann nicht ein Adminstrator hier aktiv werden????


----------



## DozeyDragoN (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Mal fernab des leicht angespannten Tons eine Frage:

Würde es irgendwelche Probleme geben, wenn man das Spitzenteil einer VHF 9' -75 aus der M2Q Reihe auf das Handteil einer älteren Reihe stecken würde?

DD


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Rainer

Um das nochmal klarzustellen:

1. Sie Sache mit dem Zeitverhalten. Da sind wir ja wohl mittlerweile d'accord.

2. Die Aufbauten - im Belastungsdesign.
Wenn das so verkürzt nicht richtig rüber kommt, stelle ich das gerne klar. Die Auskunft (bzw. Katastrophennachricht) CMW hat mir eigentlich nur genau bestätigt, was ich selber ermittelt (und auch bezahlt ) habe, das ST der VHF ist empfindlich, empfindlich gegen Überlastung der dünnen Blankwandung.

Und wenn es jemand wie mad nicht einsieht und ich es aber eingesehen habe und beschreiben kann, dann ist es Zeit für einen Disput - möglichst im guten.
Er hat zweifellos gute Sachen gemacht, geleistet, und viele gute Dinge geschaffen! #6 Daran gibt es nichts zu bekritteln.
In der Frage Spitzenbruchverhinderung VHF haben wir aber schon lange diskutiert, zuletzt nochmal live am 14.11.07 in MD, an meinen Samples - Robert hat keine? #c.
Was mich daran eben aufregt, ist die Ignoranz bzw. "Dickfelligkeit" gegenüber dieser Thematik.
*Das ist was ich bemängel, nicht die anderen Dinge,* hier gerne nochmal und ausdrücklich klargestellt! :m, fair-play as possible!

3. Wenn aus der Verquickung von 2. + 3. Fehler entstehen, auch evtl. zusätzliche verschlechtere Aufbaufehler, dann ist das für mich nachvollziehbar. Fehler können aber passieren, vieler Art, besonders wenn Zeitstreß herrscht, insofern die Verquickung. Irgendwelche Gerüchte sind hier besonders schädlich. Eine unklare Situation ist der Entwicklung und hier der VHF abträglich. Und das dann Leute in wirkliche Explosionszustände |krach: kommen, kann ich nachvollziehen. Dazu habe ich aber keinen Grund.

Dies ist kein Grund für eine Katastrophe, sondern einmal Grund genug die ganze Lage und Sache zu überdenken, und mit besseren Plänen wohlgemut in die Zukunft zu gehen! 
Robert baut gerne Ruten, und ich wünsche ihm das er allzeit gute schöne Ruten bauen kann!


----------



## J-son (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Naja,

Deutschland hat Russland damals auch angegriffen - ebenfalls ohne Erfolg.
Jemand der schonmal eine Rute bei Robert geordert hat, weiss einfach dass es lange dauert...UND dass es sich lohnt.
Es waren schon andere hier, die versucht haben, Mads Arbeit schlecht zu machen. So'n Brimborium, nur weil's diesmal der Det ist? Die Art und Weise wie er das tut - insbesondere im Zusammenhang mit den früher von ihm gemachten Äusserungen -  sprechen doch Bände, auch für neutrale Mitleser.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

^ Hej, les einfach nochmal, alles.


----------



## KHof (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo alle!

Jetzt beruhigt euch mal wieder!

...und nehmt es als Lehrstück wo blinde Lobeshymnen hinführen. 

Dabei spielt das keine Rolle ob man die Lobeshymnen auf Harrison, Mad oder Detlef gesungen hat. Detlef ist halt verärgert über die Situation und über den Absturz seiner geliebten Sachen. Kein Grund für Vergleiche mit Kriegen (im Bezug auf Angelzeug sowieso etwas schräg) und auch kein Grund für bodenlose Verdammung. Dies gilt auch für Mad dessen Gutmütigkeit und auch eure Heldenverehrung ihn in eine nicht unbedingt angenehme Lage gebracht hat. Wenn einer so wenig für einen Aufbau einer Rute nimmt kann er nicht auch noch kostenlose Reserveteile für eine derartige Ausfallquote vorhalten (Mit der bis vor ein Paar Wochen auch keiner gerechnet hatte.). Das gilt auch für Harrison deren Teile immernoch hervorragende Ruten sind wenn auch offensichtlich bei der VHF das Anforderungsprofil überreizt wurde.

Klaus


----------



## schroe (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*




> Zitat: schroe
> Die Qualität seiner Arbeit, die ist in meinen Augen absolut hervorragend und braucht sich hinter Niemandem zu verstecken.
> 
> Zitat: Det
> ...



Dein Zitat, Det.

Übrigens war nicht ich es, der die VHF für jede Verwendung "hochgejubelt" hat. Garantiert nicht. 
Fürs Gummifischen ist sie aber nach vor meine No.1.

Mads Arbeit an sich, die ist mir allerdings immer schon unbestritten (seit meiner ersten Rute von ihm). 
Mad ist auch nicht gleich VHF. Er verbaut viele Blanks.
Vor dem Hintergrund des von Pikepauly beschriebenen Verhältnisses Verkauf/Reklamation, darf man deine "Mangelthesen am Bau" in Abhängigkeit zu Roberts Rutenbau, auch nochmal beleuchten. Findest du etwa nicht?

@Pauly
Mir ging es nicht um Kritik an sich. Denke, das dürfte aus meinen älteren Postings bereits hervorgegangen sein (Bsp. Meerforellenrute).
Leider ist die Halbwertszeit, der Erinnerung an vorangegangene Postings hier nicht sehr hoch.
Wer hat VHF über jede andere gestellt? 
Die Schweizer warens.
Inhaltlich lehne ich den Ursprung meiner beiden Posts an die Aussagen von Rainer (der hats vortrefflich auf den Punkt gebracht).


----------



## schroe (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@KHof

Heldenverehrung? Wo sind wir?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> ;darf man deine "Mangelthesen am Bau" in Abhängigkeit zu Roberts Rutenbau, auch nochmal beleuchten. Findest du etwa nicht?


Jau, voll dafür, wird noch nett, halte ich einfach mal fest - für später! :m



KHof schrieb:


> Detlef ist halt verärgert über die Situation und über den Absturz seiner geliebten Sachen.


Soweit d'accord, wie üblich fein pointiert, obwohl das schroe in Anbetracht der Situation wohl überfordert! 

Nur das "Absturz" würde ich mal genauer mit "Krise" ersetzen, dann paßt das. #6


----------



## schroe (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Pikepauly
Obwohl die Auskunft der Bruchanfälligkeit bei mir auch wie eine Hiobsbotschaft einschlägt.;+

@Det

war von mir wohl ähnlich unangebracht/überzogen, wie die Kritik an mad.
Sorry.#h


----------



## J-son (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

<OffTopic>

Zum Kriegsvergleich:
bewusst schräg gewählt, erstens in Anbetracht des neuen Avatars des "Angreifers", zweitens, weil ich mir vorstellen kann, dass es hier ziemlich eisig wird, wenn man mit solch unverhohlenen Schmähreden um sich wirft.
Ich hab' den Thread von Anfang an gelesen, hab' aber keine Lust mir alles nochmal reinzuziehen, nur weil jedes X-te Posting editiert wird.

<OnTopic>

In Dets Argumentationsführung ist für mich keinerlei klare Linie erkennbar. Geht's um die VHF? Warum dann Kritik an Mad, der bekannterweise gute Arbeit abliefert?
Geht's um Mad? Wieso dann die Kritik an den VHF-Blanks, die ja vorher (imho zu Recht) hoch gelobt wurden?
Ich hab' fast ein Dreivierteljahr auf meine madmade Ruten gewartet, also etwa 4-5mal solang wie angekündigt. Na und? Wenn's mir zu blöd ist, bestell ich die Dinger ab, und decke mich woanders ein - wenn ich nicht zu sparsam bin, um einen Hunderter mehr auszugeben. Was andere an Zeit weniger brauchen, wollen sie halt an Kohle mehr - altbekannte Gleichung: 
Zeit = Geld. 
Wenn die VHF-Blanks nix taugen, dann tun sie das bei anderen Rutenbauern auch nicht.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> @Det
> war von mir wohl ähnlich unangebracht/überzogen, wie die Kritik an mad.
> Sorry.#h


Dann gerne wieder |smlove2: und nicht |splat2:, klar.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

was hier abgeht is wiederwaertig und eckelt mich an. ob robert leute warten laesst oder nicht, ob er was falsch gemacht hat (was ich ABSOLUT nicht glaube) oder nicht. fakt ist, es gibt nirgendwo preiswerter eine derartig geniale und topverarbeitete handgefertigte rute zu haben. robert nimmt im prinzip kein geld fuer den aufbau, das, was er nimmt, ist nicht erwaehnenswert. er schickt ruten raus ohne geld in der hand zu halten. er ist telefonisch stets erreichbar, baut jede rute selbst auf und hilft wo er kann. von seinen hunderten an aufgebauten ruten, wieviele probleme gab es denn da bitte??? 

det, sorry, aber was du hier abziehst finde ich eine bodenlose frechheit!!! da kannste noch so schoen an deinem ausdruck pfeilen, es ist und bleibt bullshit, der mich je mehr ich lese nur noch wuetender macht.

robert hier dermassen anzugreifen ist laecherlich. dennoch, sein kundenstamm waechst und waechst. sollen die unzufriedenen doch woanders kaufen, wen juckt es denn? robert hat dadurch auch nicht weniger zu tun.

ich koennte es durchaus verstehen, wenn er nach seinem urlaub sagt, jungs, ich baue keine ruten mehr, nur noch fuer freunde und bekannte, auf den ganzen quark hab ich sowas von keinen bock mehr. robert, nur zu, ich hab meine mad-rute und schrotten werde ich die NIE!!!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

<OnTopic>

In Dets Argumentationsführung ist für mich keinerlei klare Linie erkennbar. Geht's um die VHF? Warum dann Kritik an Mad, der bekannterweise gute Arbeit abliefert?
Geht's um Mad? Wieso dann die Kritik an den VHF-Blanks, die ja vorher (imho zu Recht) hoch gelobt wurden?
Ich hab' fast ein Dreivierteljahr auf meine madmade Ruten gewartet, also etwa 4-5mal solang wie angekündigt. Na und? Wenn's mir zu blöd ist, bestell ich die Dinger ab, und decke mich woanders ein - wenn ich nicht zu sparsam bin, um einen Hunderter mehr auszugeben. Was andere an Zeit weniger brauchen, wollen sie halt an Kohle mehr - altbekannte Gleichung: 
Zeit = Geld. 
Wenn die VHF-Blanks nix taugen, dann tun sie das bei anderen Rutenbauern auch nicht.

GRZ:
J@Y[/quote]

EBEN!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> det, sorry, aber was du hier abziehst finde ich eine bodenlose frechheit!!! da kannste noch so schoen an deinem ausdruck pfeilen, es ist und bleibt bullshit, der mich je mehr ich lese nur noch wuetender macht.


Jungspund, setzen ! :g reg dich ab ...


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Burn 77
> Hab ihn gerade angerufen, das wollte ich ja nun mal wissen.
> Er hat bei 10, VHF 2- 3 Brüche im Spitzenteil, und bekommt diese von Harrison kostenfrei ersetzt!


 

nur mal zum Verständnis...
er bekommt grundsätzlich die ST umsonst egal ob handhabung oder mat fehler ja???
und dann????
der erneute Aufbau????
auch für lau oder wird der dann vom Kunden getragen.
Wie sieht das aus wenn ein Bedienungsfehler vorlag. Wie wenns ein materialfehler war???
werden die alten Ringe verwendet oder baut er mit neuen und was muss der Kunde löhnen oder nun eben nicht löhnen???


----------



## duck_68 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Fun schrieb:


> Stimmt voll und ganz, dass bei einem Bruch durch die Autotür kein Händler haftet, dass ist Selbstverschulden und da kann man nur auf Kullanz von seiten des Händler hoffen. Hab ich vielleicht nicht ganz verständlich geschrieben.



Dir soll vergeben sein :q

Gruß
Martin


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @Rainer
> 
> Um das nochmal klarzustellen:
> 
> 1. Sie Sache mit dem Zeitverhalten. Da sind wir ja wohl mittlerweile d'accord.


 
das sind wir, keine Frage und wurde auch NIE anders gesagt. Die Gründe dafür sind ja hinlänglich bekannt. Wo "*handmade by MAD*" draufsteht ist auch "*handmade by MAD*" drin. Er ist alleine und baut nach seinem Feierabend und der Auszeit mit Familie Ruten, da ist ganz klar dass er nicht so viel, wie Hauptberufliche Bauer das machen, (lassen?) . MAD wird auch ob der vielen bestellungen mit Sicherheit nicht schnuddeln oder einfach was zusammenzimmern, da lässt er halt die Leute lieber warten, ist in meinen Augen auch die wesentlich bessere weil fairere variante.
Ich wage sehr stark zu bezweifeln dass ab einer gewissen Anzahl Ruten, der Erbauer das alles selbst macht. Er zeichnet vielleicht den Sitz der Ringe an und lackiert vielleicht selber, den ein oder andren Extravaganten Wunsch wird er auch noch selbst machen, aber ob er die "0/8/15 Arbeiten" selbst verrichtet???#c



> 2. Die Aufbauten - im Belastungsdesign.
> Wenn das so verkürzt nicht richtig rüber kommt, stelle ich das gerne klar. Die Auskunft (bzw. Katastrophennachricht) CMW hat mir eigentlich nur genau bestätigt, was ich selber ermittelt (und auch bezahlt ) habe, das ST der VHF ist empfindlich, empfindlich gegen Überlastung der dünnen Blankwandung.


 
nun das musst du mir anhand Deiner doch erheblichen kenntnisse und der Physik näher erklären, ich bin da nicht so bewandert. Ich weiß nur meine hält das aus wofür ich sie benutze



> Und wenn es jemand wie mad nicht einsieht und ich es aber eingesehen habe und beschreiben kann, dann ist es Zeit für einen Disput - möglichst im guten.
> Er hat zweifellos gute Sachen gemacht, geleistet, und viele gute Dinge geschaffen! #6 Daran gibt es nichts zu bekritteln.
> In der Frage Spitzenbruchverhinderung VHF haben wir aber schon lange diskutiert, zuletzt nochmal live am 14.11.07 in MD, an meinen Samples - Robert hat keine? #c.
> Was mich daran eben aufregt, ist die Ignoranz bzw. "Dickfelligkeit" gegenüber dieser Thematik.
> ...


 

und wo liegen die fehler von MAD???
Dass er nicht auf *DEINE LÖSUNGSVORSCHLÄGE* eingeht????
weil ihm die Erfahrung von geschrotteten VHFs fehlt oder weil er noch nich Fische gedrillt hat oder was????
woher hast du denn deine Weisheiten???
von mit der BP gedrillten Besatzforellen, oder von dem ein oder andren doch so viel stärker als anderswo kämpfenden hecht den du mit der 30iger landen konntest ohne dass sie zu Bruch geht oder von Deinen jährlichen Wallerfängen die du mit der 75er VHF *Zander und Hechtrute???*
erklärs mir ich bin zu blöd dafür und bitte schreibe nicht in Phrasen oder philosophier sondern das ganze für mich verständlich klipp und klar#6

ach ja wenn du wirklich so gut im bauen bist, melde ein nebengewerbe an besorg dir was du brauchst und *ICH* werde sofort eine bestellen


----------



## Slotti (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

wenn ein Rutenbauer in einem Thread wie diesem über lange Zeit sehr gut wegkommt und dann Kritikpunkte auftauchen finde ich es nicht mehr als recht diese auch zu äußern *solange das sachlich geschieht.

*Als reiner unbeteiligter "Mitleser" kommt für mich folgendes heraus
Für Robert spricht sicherlich eine wohl sehr faire Preisgestaltung sowie ein makelloser Aufbau der Ruten und vorallendingen das er die Ware auf Rechnung versendet und auch keine anzahlung haben will was eigentlich in der heutigen Zeit mehr als ungewöhnlich ist. 
Dagegen spricht eine wohl recht lange bis sehr lange Lieferzeit und scheinbar eine gewisse "Servicefaulheit" vielleicht auch bedingt durch seinen Versuch erst die vollen Auftragsbücher abzuarbeiten. Was natürlich für denjenigen der auf ein neues Spitzenteil wartet sehr ärgerlich sein kann.

Das er an den Brüchen schuld hat bezweifele ich doch stark da nicht nur seine Aufbauten brechen sondern auch die anderer Rutenbauer und ihm sowas zu unterstellen hat schon fast etwas von übler Nachrede.

Was hier sonst noch abläuft sind eigentlich eher persönliche Anfeindungen die mit der Sache ansich nichts zu tun haben und wie ich finde eher per PM oder Email geklärt werden sollten.

Hoffe ich bin jetzt hiermit keinem auf den Schlips getreten

#hSlotti


----------



## Bubbel2000 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

bitte vielmals um vergebung.


----------



## Slotti (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Ich wage sehr stark zu bezweifeln dass ab einer gewissen Anzahl Ruten, der Erbauer das alles selbst macht. Er zeichnet vielleicht den Sitz der Ringe an  und lackiert vielleicht selber, den ein oder andren Extravaganten Wunsch wird er auch noch selbst machen, aber ob er die "0/8/15 Arbeiten" selbst verrichtet???#c



Ist doch prinzipiell egal wer die Arbeiten verrichtet solange das Resultat qualitativ nicht darunter leidet oder?

Manchmal ist sogar der Geselle besser als der Meister


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Slotti schrieb:


> Ist doch prinzipiell egal wer die Arbeiten verrichtet solange das Resultat qualitativ nicht darunter leidet oder?
> 
> Manchmal ist sogar der Geselle besser als der Meister


 

:m uU schon#6

Pauly was die grantie usw. betrifft das glaube ich Dir ja
Robert hat ja auch das Vertrauen und fordert die ST als matfehler an, er macht dann den neuaufbau mit den alten Ringen aber umsonst vielleicht erst nach nem Jahr aber er machts....
und das ist wirklich der EINZIGSTE Punkt den ich ihm ankreide...
wie oben erwähnt lange Lieferzeiten und Servicefaulheit

und vielleicht, um wieder auf die Blanks ansich zu kommen,
ist gerade ob der VHF Brüche bei falscher Behandlung, der neue Airport entwickelt worden, was sich allerdings erst noch rauskristallisieren muss....


----------



## Slotti (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Mich würde halt brennend interessieren

gibt es verschiedene Serien der VHF bzw sind die neueren Blanks tatsächlich verstärkt? und inwiefern unterscheidet sich der Airport Blank von der VHF?


----------



## Margaux (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> und vielleicht, um wieder auf die Blanks ansich zu kommen ...VHF Brüche bei falscher Behandlung...


 
Damit kommen wir zum Kern der Sache und hoffentlich wieder zu einer sachlichen Diskussion...

Ich habe ja auch lange geglaubt, die VHF-Brüche seien auf falsche Behandlung, vorherige (unbemerkte) Schläge auf den Blank etc. zurückzuführen. Aber ganz ehrlich, die zunehmende Häufigkeit, auch bei Anglern, die sicherlich keine Dilettanten sind , gibt mir doch ein wenig zu denken. Vor allem vor dem Hintergrund der Aussage, die Pauly zitiert hat: 2-3 VHF-Brüche bei 10 Blanks - das ist schon nicht wenig.

Mich würden als VHF-Angler die Ursachen über (die angeblichen - und z.T. auch sicherlich vorkommenden) sog. "Handhabungsfehler" hinaus schon interessieren. Hier bitte ich mal um klare, ehrliche Aussagen...


----------



## uwe gerhard (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@all
Also ich bin der Meinung, hier sollte die Mehrzahl mal wieder angeln gehen.Am besten zusammen.Das beruhigt ungemein.
Was MAD angeht, ich kann nur sagen, ich warte auch noch auf meine BP, und tue das gerne ,auch solange bis MAD fertig ist.Auch meine Harrison, die für dieses Jahr noch geplant ist.Das wird dann wohl auch etwas dauern,aber auch da werde ich gerne drauf warten.
Und da ich einige Ruten von ihm fischen und begutachten konnte, fällt mir das nicht sehr schwer.
Immer gaaanz locker bleiben.
Alles wird gut...:m
@bubble2000
Wofür denn?:q#6
Gruß
UWe|wavey:


----------



## Slotti (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ist denn vielleicht jemand der englischen Sprache auch in schriftform soweit mächtig das man ggf. einfach mal eine Mail an Harrison in England schreibt und ihn, was die VHF Brüche angeht, mal um stellungnahme und aufklärung bittet? Natürlich alles in einem sachlichen freundlichen Ton und ggf. mit Verweis auf diesen Thread im Forum , weil hier tummeln sich ja etliche Harrison Kunden die da gerne näheres wissen wollen.

Das wäre jetzt übrigends auch ein Punkt wo der ein oder andere Rutenbauer einmal Licht ins dunkel bringen könnte.

|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> woher hast du denn deine Weisheiten???
> ...
> und bitte schreibe nicht in Phrasen oder philosophier sondern das ganze für mich verständlich klipp und klar#6


Ich versuch's nochmal, auch möglichst niemanden auf den Schlips zu treten und so einfach wie möglich - dauert aber ein wenig Text:

Die VHF-Blanks sind nicht so stabil, wie sie stark+straff sind, sie tun viel stärker und erinnern den Neuling schon an eine starke Rute - Welsrute wird oft gesagt. So daneben es liegt, zeigt es doch einen Weg zu dem Verhalten des Blanks und dessen hoher möglicher Kraft, ohne allerdings viel Unterbau.

Die Blankwandungen gerade in der unteren Spitzenteilhälfte sind dabei auch noch richtig dünn.
Ist wohl allen Nutzern klar, der Blank ist sehr straff, schnell und fast hart - ohne ein Stock zu sein. 

Im Vergleich mal der BP-Blank oder VT-Blank ist weniger straff als stabil, außerdem sind die Blankwandungen recht ordentlich dick.

Die Schnelligkeit und Straffheit des VHF bedeutet weiterhin extrem schnelle Geradeausstellung, weit schneller als andere Ruten. Das bedeutet auch, daß die Schwingungsbelastung viel viel schroffer auf den Blank kommt, hochfrequente Schockwellen durch den Blank laufen müssen.

Das ist vergleichbar wie bei einer Rollenbelastung durch altbackende Monofile im Vergleich zu Geflecht/Multifile, den Unterschied und die Wirkung auf eine Rolle kennen wir auch, besonders die Lebensdauer.

Jetzt stellt sich schon länger die Aufgabe, den VHF-Blank möglichst gut verwendbar zu machen. Und es gibt Unfälle damit - leider. 

Ich habe weiter oben mal dieses Eisbruch-Szenario aufgeführt, und der Kern an der Sache ist der: Je mehr Auflagefläche auf den Blank und je besser die Unterstützung ist, umso mehr kann man dort an Kraft schadlos übertragen. Wenn zusätzliche Puffer oder Auflageverteiler eingebaut werden, verpuffen die Schockwellen der Blankrückstellung außerdem besser. Die Tragfähigkeit der Ringe verbessert sich erheblich, die potentiellen Schadwirkungen der Ringe bei hoher Blankknickbelastung (in der Länge) oder hoher Blankdruckbelastung (punktuell) werden aufgefangen.

Zu den Streithema Unterwicklungen:
Sie sind ein altes probates Mittel für Stabilitätssteigerungen. Sie sind z.B. Standard bei Big-Game Ruten, wo Riesendrücke auf die Ringfüße wirken, zudem stehen die ja noch auf dem Blank - und das obwohl das oft Glasfaser ist. 

Die Unterwicklungen haben aber auch zugegebenermaßen Nachteile: Mehr Aufwand, zusätzlich ins Design zu integrieren, bringen Gewicht, puffern.
Ich kann auch verstehen, daß man sie nicht unbedingt mag.

Es trifft sich gut, daß von der Belastung her die Spitze ein nicht so stark beanspruchter Bereich ist, weil diese sich wegbiegt und im starken Belastungfall der vordere Teil der Spitze parallel zur Schnur hin schwenkt und damit keine weitere Last mehr aufnimmt. Genau dort wollen wir auch die Sensibilität und Taktilität einer Rute haben, sprich was genau spüren. Und bei der VHF natürlich den Tock. Das spricht gegen eine Unterwicklung, dort.

Angenommen ein üblicher Aufbau ist 5+1 oder 6+1 bei 9ft, 6+1 oder 7+1 bei bei 10ft mit einem Ring am HT und einem Ring etwas oberhalb der Steckung am ST ausgerüstet. Diese beiden Ringe bekommen bei schwerem Zug die gesamte hohe Traglast ab, wobei der vordere unten am ST eine deutlich schlechtere "Standbedingung" hat als der Leitring am HT, vor allem ist der Blank dort recht dünn. Wieviel Biegeaktionen verträgt so ein Ringaufbau bzw. der darunter tragende Blank dort, wieviel unter Kraft? Wie arbeitet der Ring auf dem Blank? Interessant und klärend wäre eine Aussage vom Blankhersteller Harrison, wieviel Kraft bzw. Flächendruck der Blank an den jeweiligen Abschnitten verträgt. Ich kann das nur schätzen.

Die Kraft hängt natürlich von der verwendeten Schnur ab. 
Wer mit 5 oder 6kg Geflechten angelt - netto davon 2/3 angenommen, hat viel weniger auf Last auf der Rute als jemand der mit 10 oder 12kg tragender Schnur angelt.
4kg anliegende wenigstens kurzeitige Traglast ist was anderes als 8kg kurzeitige Traglast. Und das bekommt der zarte Blank praktisch mal eben kurz übergeholzt. #y 

Zander und Hechtangler schonen mit GuFis die Rute auch nicht gerade, jeder kleine Zupfer kann ein Fisch sein, und Fehlanschläge in den Boden sind an der Tagesordnung. Weiter oben mit dem Köder geht es gemütlicher für die Rute zu.

Jetzt ist einfach die Designfrage (vor dem Rutenaufbau) was für eine Rute ich eigentlich haben will, wie belastbar soll sie sein, sprich:
Wo wird sie eingesetzt, welche Schnüre laufen drauf, wo wird gefischt, wie hart geworfen, gehängert und evtl. auch wie große Fische gefangen. Das ist für alle Ruten so, nur dürfte es vlt. einleuchten - nach der langen Einführung -, daß man für eine VHF etwas genauer arbeiten muß.

So in etwa, um bei unserem alten beliebten Bild zu bleiben: Der Ferrari verträgt keine VW-Käfer Reifen, auch keine für bis 160. Das knallt wenn man mal wirklich die Höchstgeschwindigkeit fahren will. Und das gibt Probleme bei einem VHF-Ferrari, wenn ich ihn wie eine gemütlichen Benz-Sportwagen ala VT aufbaue, da ist schon ein Abstand. So betrachtet brauche ich genau überlegte und spezifizierte Teile. Oder man läßt das ganze wenn es den Aufwand nicht wert ist.

Hier bei der VHF sehe ich - das ist mein Vorschlag und mein insistieren - die Notwendigkeit genauer zu arbeiten und mehr an den Kraftreserven zu arbeiten als bei dem Aufbau anderer Ruten. Wieso?

Weil der Anwender dieser Ruten sicherlich eine Limitierung mit Warnschild: "Bitte nur mit bis 4kg Schnüren angeln" oder "bei Fischen über 1,20m/...(wahlweise je nach Aufbau mehr)  bitte sofort Schnur kappen" und dergleichen kaum akzeptieren dürfte. Wer will schon auf den großen über den Regelerwartungen liegenden Fisch verzichten? Wer will nur mit sehr begrenzter Schnurstärke angeln? 

Da ist man auf anderem Wege wieder bei den Geschichten, wo einige Diskussionen mit Thomas9904 auch schon öfter hinführten: 
Ermittlung der Erwartungen, genaueres Design und Festschreibung der Anforderungen sind notwendig, wenn man eine extremere Ausnutzung betreiben will.

Und - eigentlich wünschen wir uns das doch alle, oder?

Nur kann man nicht erwarten, daß eine Rute mehr hält als hineingebaut wurde.
Und auf Basis eines zarten Blanks gibt es keine automatische Reserve, die entfällt ohne Zusatzmaßnahmen.


----------



## Slotti (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Det 

bricht der Blank denn tatsächlich immer an den Ringen?? |kopfkrat oder ist es eher ein grundsätzliches Designproblem des Blankherstellers, da die Rute an anderen Stellen bricht?. Weil wenn dies der Fall ist bringen dir die zusätzlichen Unterwicklungen auch nichts.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Slotti schrieb:


> Ist denn vielleicht jemand der englischen Sprache auch in schriftform soweit mächtig das man ggf. einfach mal eine Mail an Harrison in England schreibt und ihn, was die VHF Brüche angeht, mal um stellungnahme und aufklärung bittet?


Gute Idee, und schon längst passiert, und vor allem wären Daten zur vertragenen Flächenbelastung (Ringsitze) oder noch besser Aufbauhinweise für den Rodmaker sehr passend, welche die vlt. bisher nicht weitergetragen wurden?



Slotti schrieb:


> bricht der Blank denn tatsächlich immer an den Ringen?? |kopfkrat oder ist es eher ein grundsätzliches Designproblem des Blankherstellers, da die Rute an anderen Stellen bricht?. Weil wenn dies der Fall ist bringen dir die zusätzlichen Unterwicklungen auch nichts.


Sagen wir es mal so: Es gibt eine Auffälligkeit und Häufung mit ungewöhnlichen Brüchen, vor allem den schon mehrfach beschriebenen Doppeltspitzenabbruch, die mit einem einfachen Beschuß durch harten Köder  oder Anschlagen nicht zu erklären sind. 
Dann sind die Ringe grundsätzlich Vibrationsknoten an dem Blank - zusätzliche masse, wenn dieser so stark federt. Gerade die Vibrationen kann man aber puffern.  Weitere Möglichkeiten wären z.B. ein ausgeschäumter Blank, der starke Vibrationen verschluckt, denkbar ist noch vieles. 

Sinnvoll ist es doch sich Gedanken drum zu machen, gemeinsam, und das nicht immer gleich als Beelzebub-Schwarz/Weiß zu sehen.


----------



## Slotti (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Sinnvoll ist es doch sich Gedanken drum zu machen, gemeinsam, und das nicht immer gleich als Beelzebub-Schwarz/Weiß zu sehen.



Das ist wohl wahr !! jedenfalls scheinen wir nun auf einem besseren Weg als noch vor ein paar Stunden :m


----------



## zesch (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



zesch schrieb:


> Golfschläger und Windrotorenblätter können auch schonmal brechen,
> 
> genauso wie Rutenblanks.
> 
> ...


 
+ genau da müßte man mal nachhaken.......


----------



## Bubbel2000 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

im allgemeinen und speziell zur unterwicklung: kontaktiert doch bitte robert, wenn ihr fragen zum aufbau oder genetell zu harrison ruten / blanks habt, ER ist der harrison fachmann und kann die fragen beantworten. ich kann nicht begreifen, wieso sich hier einige als experten ausgeben muessen und es einfach nicht sind. eine unterwicklung ist erst ab wurfgewichten von um die 120-150gr notwendig, so hat es mir robert im gespraech bestaetigt. die misterioesen brueche sind nicht auf fehlende unterwicklungen zurueckzufuehren. so sagt es mad, angeldet sieht es anders und nun soll ich angeldet glauben?


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Slotti schrieb:


> @ Det
> 
> bricht der Blank denn tatsächlich immer an den Ringen?? |kopfkrat oder ist es eher ein grundsätzliches Designproblem des Blankherstellers, da die Rute an anderen Stellen bricht?. Weil wenn dies der Fall ist bringen dir die zusätzlichen Unterwicklungen auch nichts.


 
....was ich von Robert weiß ist, dass die Brüche bisher nie direkt an den Ringen war.
Ob der Blank aufgrund fehlender Unerwicklungen der Ringe, so ja Dets Theorie wenn ichs richtig verstanden habe, bricht wage ich dann ob der obigen Aussage zu bezweifeln, denn die Blanks hatten gemäß der Aussage von Robert keine Beschädigungen an dem Platz wo der Ring saß. Wissen tu ichs nicht, das können wohl nur die Leute von Harrison sagen.
weiterhin seh ich das doch etwas anders...
mit ner 8kg Schnur für die 75er VHF und der dementsprechenden Rolle lande ich jeden Fisch der für das Spektrum der Rute in Frage kommt, also den Meterzander, den 130iger hecht und auch den 140er Waller ohne dass ich Angst haben muss die Rute zu schädigen. Wer halt das Ziel hat mit der 75er VHF (diese steht jetzt allgemein als beispiel dar) auch den 220iger Waller zu bändigen und deshalb übertrieben starkes gerät fischt der macht da in meinen Augen nen fehler. Jetzt bin ich wieder bei meiner Spezialisierung die, da bin ich mir durchaus bewusst, nicht jeder so sieht. Nur derjenige der vom Barsch bis zum 180iger Waller alles mit einer Rute befischen nwill, der sollte auf eine andre wie BP zurückgreifen.
Um beim Auto zu bleiben...
Ein Ferrarie ist nun mal kein SUV welches auch im gelände einsetzbar ist. Dann muss man halt zum Jeep greifen, den kann ich dann auch langsam über ne Rennstrecke cruisen


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> im allgemeinen und speziell zur unterwicklung: kontaktiert doch bitte robert, wenn ihr fragen zum aufbau oder genetell zu harrison ruten / blanks habt, ER ist der harrison fachmann und kann die fragen beantworten. ich kann nicht begreifen, wieso sich hier einige als experten ausgeben muessen und es einfach nicht sind. eine unterwicklung ist erst ab wurfgewichten von um die 120-150gr notwendig, so hat es mir robert im gespraech bestaetigt. die misterioesen brueche sind nicht auf fehlende unterwicklungen zurueckzufuehren. so sagt es mad, angeldet sieht es anders und nun soll ich angeldet glauben?


 

ja und  deswegen ist Robert dilletantisch ignorant....


----------



## Bubbel2000 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

wieso ist robert nicht fachmaennisch, sprich unwissend?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ok, es gibt offensichtlich Brüche von VHF-Ruten. Punkt, das ist leider Fakt. 

Warum - Das wollen wir alle wissen, bin sicher das es hier keinen gibt den das nicht interessiert. Aber lasst das doch bitte sachlich klären! Der Ton hier ist wirklich nicht mehr schön und wird einigen hier nicht gerecht, wie ich finde.#d

@Det:

Hast Du Harisson angeschrieben? Gibts da schon Infos?

@All:

Allgemein zum Thema VHF und große Fische:

Ich habe vor 2 Wochen einen Marmorkarpfen von 1,40 mit der 75er VHF gefangen, Bremse einer Twinpower MG 4000 komplett zu. Was ausser einem dicken Waller soll als FISCH eine größere Belastung auf die Rute bringen? ;+

Letzten Mitwoch habe ich dann nachgelegt, Marmorkarpfen mit 1,28 mit der VHF 30er... |supergri Auch hier Bremse ziemlich zu, natürlich kleinere Rolle und Schnur, aber dennoch sicher durch den Fisch mehr Druck auf der Rute, als eigentlich durch die Zielfische (Hecht, Zander, denke mal auf Waller geht mit der 30er keiner gezielt, oder? ;+) jemals möglich sind.

Beide Ruten waren hier kein Problem, die Rollen wurden eher mitgenommen... |supergri


Denke mal pauschalisieren kann man das nicht, beide Ruten von Robert entsprechend seiner Empfehlung ohne Unterwicklung. Bin schon gespannt auf die Reaktion von Harisson, eventuell können die ein bisschen Licht hier reinbringen?

Weiter bin ich dafür hier möglichst an der Sache zu diskutieren, Probleme mit dem Rutenbauer - egal welchem - haben Prinzipiell erst mal nix mit dem Blank zu tun - und das gilt auch andersrum!

CU Stefan


----------



## Slotti (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Rainer

naja vielleicht sind ja nicht alle Blanks betroffen und du hast einen guten erwischt... 

spezialisierung hin oder her 

wenn es wirklich stimmt das 2-3 von 10 Ruten brechen ist das definitiv zuviel und da muß was anderes im argen sein.

Andernfalls wenn ich hier einen anderen Thread so lese stellt sich mir die Frage will da jemand vielleicht lieber seinen "eigenen" Blank pushen und ihm kommen eventuelle Brüche gerade recht.... 

Alles nicht so einfach

Irgendwas muß ja an den Blanks geändert worden sein weil einfach so hat CMW 9` VHF Blanks bestimmt nicht in der Sonderliste.

Bleibt alles Spekulation solange man nichts "offizielles" von Harrison oder einem Rutenbauer dazu erfährt.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ich habe vor 2 Wochen einen Marmorkarpfen von 1,40 mit der 75er VHF gefangen, Bremse einer Twinpower MG 4000 komplett zu. Was ausser einem dicken Waller soll als FISCH eine größere Belastung auf die Rute bringen? ;+
> 
> Letzten Mitwoch habe ich dann nachgelegt, Marmorkarpfen mit 1,28 mit der VHF 30er... |supergri Auch hier Bremse ziemlich zu, natürlich kleinere Rolle und Schnur, aber dennoch sicher durch den Fisch mehr Druck auf der Rute, als eigentlich durch die Zielfische (Hecht, Zander, denke mal auf Waller geht mit der 30er keiner gezielt, oder? ;+) jemals möglich sind.



du hast die fische anscheinend ordentlich gedrillt. haette mein kumpel den gedrillt, haette das auch ins auge gehen koennen. jeder kennt doch angler, die weder angeln geschweige denn drillen koennen. diese angler haben dann auch noch kohle und bock auf ne harrison und schon haben wir den salat!!! knack, rute hin :c und das nicht jeder so fair ist, sich selbst die schuld zu geben, mir leuchtet das ein.

gerne wuerde ich stellungnahmen auch von der OFFIZIELLEN harrison seite lesen wollen, denen allein schenke ich am ehesten glauben.


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Slotti...
erstmal der Vorschlag an Harrison zu schreiben ist gut und ich hoffe man kann dan in die Tat umsetzen, wir können hier ja die Fragen posten die uns so brennend intressieren und jemand der die fehlerfrei übersetzen kann und evtuell Beziehungen zu Harrison hat kann das ja mal lossenden. (Roberts Endlish beschränkt sich auf ne bestellung für Hamburger) 

ich weiß dass es bei Robert KEINE 2-3 Blanks sind die von 10 brechen und vielleicht habe ich je deren 2 (sogar noch einen davon von Beginn an der Produktion) die nicht brechen und dann wären noch 3 freunde die jeweils einen haben die nicht brechen
was das pushen andrer Blanks auf sich hat soll jeder selbst beurteilen, auszuschliessen ist es auf keinen Fall...
(Etwas schlecht reden um meine Produkte besser dastehen zu lassen wird sehr häufig verwendet) ist halt eine Form der Werbestrategie....
was die Änderungen betrifft...wie gesagt eine Mail an Harrison (wenn sich kein Rutenbauer hier äussert) bzw. sowieso eine Mail an Harrison, würde wenn die Auskunftfreudig sind, sehr viel Licht ins Dunkel bringen. Ob Harrison den Ruetnbauern alles brühwarm erzählt ist nämlich auch so eine Sache, ähnlich wie mit neuen Modellen bei den Autos, diese werden zwar getestet aber die Erprobung findet auch durch den Kunden statt und die werkstatt hat den Ärger...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> du hast die fische anscheinend ordentlich gedrillt. haette mein kumpel den gedrillt, haette das auch ins auge gehen koennen. jeder kennt doch angler, die weder angeln geschweige denn drillen koennen. diese angler haben dann auch noch kohle und bock auf ne harrison und schon haben wir den salat!!! knack, rute hin :c und das nicht jeder so fair ist, sich selbst die schuld zu geben, mir leuchtet das ein.
> 
> gerne wuerde ich stellungnahmen auch von der OFFIZIELLEN harrison seite lesen wollen, denen allein schenke ich am ehesten glauben.



Da hast Du Recht, ich denke mal wir kennen alle genug Beispiele für Leute die den Titel mancher Profiblinker-Filme zu wörtlich nehmen... |supergri

Aber wenn es hier offensichtlich ein Problem des Blankherstellers gibt sollte man das offen ansprechen, man muss eben nur fair bleiben und das sachlich besprechen. 3 Reklamationen auf 10 Blanks ist extrem viel. Das die alle nicht angeln können kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen? #c

Aber man sollte eben doch im Einzelfall klären, ob es eventuell Vorschädigungen gab um dann eventuell Muster erkennen zu können, wo die Brüche aufgetreten sind? Aber das kann nur derjenige, bei dem eben auch mehrere defekte Ruten eingehen, und auch nur wenn er ehrliche Infos bekommt. Also hoffen wir mal, das die Rutenbauer uns da ein paar Infos geben.

Ob die dann entsprechend den eigenen Favoriten - z.B. anderen Blanks - "angepasst" werden ist halt nie restlos klar...;+

Ich bin gespannt auf die Aussage von Harisson!#h


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> wieso ist robert nicht fachmaennisch, sprich unwissend?


 

nun für mich nicht...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Roberts Endlish beschränkt sich auf ne bestellung für Hamburger



Da musst Du noch aufpassen das Du keinen Döner kriegst...

Bei den Bayern ist ja schon Deutsch Fremdsprache...

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

nun denn wer schreibt die Fragen an harrison in Englisch?????
das ganze sollte hier stattfinden, sprich die Fragen die zu stellen wären. Die gesendete Anfrage und die dazugehörige Antwort sollte dann ebenfalls hier gepostet und bersetzt werden, haben wir jemanden der das übernimmt???


----------



## ok1 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> dann schau mal bitte genau hin wer die ruten dann baut.
> glaubst du etwa noch das die ganz "großen" rutenbauer hier in deutschland zb die über 600 ruten und mehr im jahr bauen die alle noch selber bauen???
> ...



Uups, ist ja schwierig geworden hier im Thread. Alle so empfindlich.

Wer was persönlich baut ist mir egal. Was ich sagen wollte ist, echte Rutenbauarbeit - eine kundenspezifische Rute -  kostet Geld und ist nicht für Lau zu haben. Die Rute muss auch keine 500€ kosten um gut zu sein. Habe ich ja geschrieben. Es gibt ja durchaus Rutenbauer die gut bauen, aber keine adäquaten Preise nehmen können oder wollen. 

Für mich ist so ein 700€ Kleinserienprügel auch keine kundenspezifische Rute. 

Ich finde es toll, dass es mehr Interessenten für die individuell gebaute Rute gibt, ob sie nun selber bauen oder bauen lassen. Ich fände es schade, diesen Bereich auch noch durch Preisdumping kaputt zu machen.

Das war schon alles.

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## Bubbel2000 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> nun für mich nicht...



mmh, du sagtest weiter oben : ja und  deswegen ist Robert dilletantisch ignorant.... was solls, haste wohl aus versehen die fremdwoerter falsch benutzt. kein thema! #h

wegen des englischtextes: habe leider keine zeit den zu schreiben, wuerde ihn aber gerne korrekturlesen, wenn er nicht gerade 100 seiten lang ist :q


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

bubbel...
pn ist unterwegs...


----------



## Bubbel2000 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

sorry, haetten wir auch frueher so machen koennen


----------



## fluefiske (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo !
Eins vorweg : Ich habe noch keine VHF in der Hand gehabt,war aber kurz davor,mir eine zu bauen.Mit Mad hatte ich deswegen ein kurzes Gespräch.Von der Qualität der Harrisonblanks bin ich überzeugt.
Nachdem ich die ersten 100 und die letzten 50 Seiten dieses Treads gelesen habe,kommt bei mir die Vermutung auf,daß mit der VHF der Gipfel der Materialkunst erreicht worden ist.Super leicht,super dünnwandig und super schnell.Vielleicht hat Harrison einen Tick diese Grenze überschritten,was dann zu einigen Brüchen führt.Dann müsste die Firma aber so kullant sein,ihren Fehler einsehen und ohne viel Trara die defekten Teile ersetzen.Hinzu kommt,daß hier doch viele junge oder jüngere Angler,und nicht nur die, sich Geld für so ein edles Stück zusammengespart haben,denen es aber noch mangels Erfahrung an dem nötigen Gefühl für so ein sensibles Rennpferd mangelt ( Wir haben ALLE mal angefangen und dazugelernt ).
Und an der Unterwicklung liegt das mit Sicherheit nicht.Wenn das so wäre,würden alle Ruten mit einer solchen ausgestattet werden,da die Ruten massenweise bebrochen wären.Besonders die Fliegenruten,die ja noch wesentlich filigraner sind,würde dies besonders treffen.Jeder Rutenbauer,ob Profi- oder Hobbybauer,kann solch einen Fehler gar nicht begehen,um eine Rute so zum Brechen zu bringen.Für mich ist ganz einfach mal eine Serie der VHF danebengegangen.

Gruß Erich


----------



## ok1 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> bubbel...
> pn ist unterwegs...



ist das mit dem English dann geklärt? Ich bin bei weitem kein Profi, aber wenn der Einäugige helfe kann, stelle ich mich als Norfalllösung zu Verfügung.

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## Bubbel2000 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hi erich. das mit dem gipfel der materialkunst gefaellt mir sehr gut. angenommen, harrison hat die grenze ueberschritten, also ein klein wenig. einfach auf die verpackung schreiben, dass es sich um eine hochmodulierte rute handelt, die gekonnt eingesetzt werden muss und moechte, dann klappts auch. meine eine freundin wird sich auch nie nen porsche zulegen, sie meint, dafuer is sie eine zu schlechte autofahrerin. find ich spitze die einstellung. und fuer alle weniger versierten und faehigen angler gibts ja noch genug schrott aufm markt, ohne da jetzt namen nennen zu wollen. (is nach meiner art geschrieben, verzeiht es mir bitte  )


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> fuer alle weniger versierten und faehigen angler gibts ja noch genug schrott aufm markt, ohne da jetzt namen nennen zu wollen. (is nach meiner art geschrieben, verzeiht es mir bitte  )



Hart, aber vermutlich wahr... |rolleyes

Ist halt wie immer, man muss das Anforderungsprofil klar  deffinieren, dann ist alles klar. Das die VHF nicht besonders unempfindlich ist wurde hier ja nun endlos durchgekaut, aber zum reinen Angeln und drillen sehe ich keine Probleme. Eventuell habe ich auch nur Glück gehabt und eben passende Modelle erhalten, aber ich kann mich nicht beschweren, habe eine hochmodulierte Kohlefaserrute bewusst gekauft und mit deren Eigenschaften muss man dann eben leben - positiv wie negativ, oder eben ein anderes Modell auswählen, der Markt bietet da ja zum Glück für alle Wünsche was passendes...

CU Stefan


----------



## Bubbel2000 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

das sind doch schoene schlussworte zu einer mal wieder heissen ab-debatte


----------



## fluefiske (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Bubbel   
Die Selbsteinschätzung Deiner Freundin ist sehr lobenswert und trifft genau den Kern und lässt sich auf vieles im Leben übertragen.Wenn sie genügend Erfahrung gesammelt hat,kann sie auch einen Porsche fahren wie andere auch mit einer VHF umgehen können,wenn sie genügend Erfahrung mit robusterem Gerät gesammelt haben.Es gibt solche Ruten,und die sind alles andere als Schrott.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Bubbel2000 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



fluefiske schrieb:


> Es gibt solche Ruten,und die sind alles andere als Schrott.


 richtig, habe neulich erst eine von diesem nem kumpel empfohlen. war erstaunt, gibt wirklich gute ruten von der stange, viele gefallen mir im aufbau nicht aber die blanks taugen was, teilweise .


----------



## Slotti (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Bubbel2000

sorry aber kennst du alle Angler denen eine VHF zerborsten ist? und kannst ihr "anglerisches können" beurteilen? 


@ Rainer 

meine Fragen an Harrison wären

1. Ist ein Problem mit der VHF bekannt?
2. Was wurde dagegen getan?
3. Wenn ja ab wann?
4. Ist das Problem mitlerweile ausgemerzt?
5. Was kann man tun um ein etwaiges brechen zu vermeiden?
6. Warum kam es dazu?
7. Infos zum Airport Blank?

ggf. kann ich mich bei der Übersetzung auch ein wenig einbringen


schönen Abend


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe, dann gab es hier gerade ein Mißverständnis...


 
Hatte ich wohl falsch verstanden. Alle Achtung. Da geht man mal ein paar Stündchen angeln und dann sowas.

Ich verstehe das Problem überhaupt nicht. Wenn man Kohlefaser immer stärker verdichtet, auf Verbundmaterial zur Gewichtsersparnis verzichtet und Wandstärken immer dünner wählt, dann erhält man ein hochfestes, aber auch sehr sprödes Endprodukt.

Das weiß doch sogar jeder Werkstoffkundelaie. Das Problem ist doch hausgemacht. Andere Hersteller verwenden nicht ohne Grund Zusatzmaterialien um die Schwächen der Carbonfaser auszugleichen.

Das ist doch viel Lärm um nichts.

Uli


----------



## J-son (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Eine Mail an Harrison zu schreiben ist zwar eine gute Idee. Jedoch, eine (ehrliche) Antwort ist in keinem Fall zu erwarten, versetzt Euch doch mal in deren Lage:
ich hab' einen Blank gebaut, der - sagen wir mal erwiesenermassen - regelmässig bricht.

Wenn ich dieses Problem noch nicht in den Griff bekommen habe, und das auch zugebe, versau' ich mir meine Verkaufszahlen.

Wenn ich das Problem verleugne, werde ich unglaubwürdig - ebenfalls ganz schlecht für's Geschäft.

Wenn ich das Problem neuerdings in den Griff bekommen habe, und das promote, gebe ich automatisch zu, dass der alte Blank Schrott war. Wieder versaue ich mir die Verkaufszahlen (des alten Blanks, sofern noch nicht abverkauft), und mein Ruf ist beschmutzt. Ausserdem werden wahrscheinlich unzählige Gewährleistungen anstehen.

Ich rechne damit, dass sich die Fa. Harrison überhaupt nicht zu einem Statement hinreissen lassen wird, und lieber kommentarlos eine neue Serie auf den Markt wirft.
Die zufriedenen VHF-Kunden werden auch weiterhin VHF fischen (oder aus Neugier die neue Serie ebenfalls testen, bzw kaufen), die unsicheren potentiellen Käufer stürzen sich auf den neuen Blank, und sicher wird auch ein Teil der bereits enttäuschten Harrison-User sich an das geile Feeling beim VHF-angeln erinnern, und noch ein zweites mal bei Harrisons einkaufen...was will man mehr?

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## bolli (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Slotti schrieb:


> @Bubbel2000
> 
> sorry aber kennst du alle Angler denen eine VHF zerborsten ist? und kannst ihr "anglerisches können" beurteilen?


Jo slotti 

Die Diskussion ist ja kräftig hoch- und in einigen Bereichen auch weit über die Grenzen der Sachlichkeit hinausgekocht. Jetzt aber eine inakzeptabel hohe Ausfallquote auf die diletantischen 
Anwender abzuschieben - die Diskussion hatten wir vor Monaten
schon einmal- wird dem Problem nicht gerecht. Eine Lösungsuche wird dadurch auch in keinster Weise gefördert. 



			
				sundvogel schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist doch viel Lärm um nichts.


Wie ist das jetzt zu verstehen? 20-30% ist nichts?


----------



## Slotti (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ J-Son

du magst recht haben aber es erst garnicht zu versuchen ist auch keine Lösung.


----------



## ok1 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ J-son

Könnte so laufen, muss aber nicht. 

Nehmen wir an es wäre so, dass der Blank einen Designfehler hat und sei es nur deshalb, weil er zu Bruchanfällig ist - was keineswegs erwiesen ist.

Wenn Harrison längerfristig denkt, geben sie den Fehler zu und liefern anstandslos einen neuen Blank aus. Das wäre auch völlig in Ordnung. Fehler passieren und darf man auch beseitigen, nur nicht leugnen. Dann kannn man berihigt weiter der Firma und Ihren Produkten vertrauen.

Wer aber will hier bewerten was wahr ist und was nicht? Die gebrochenen Blanks haben die meisten doch nicht gesehen und kennen auch die jeweiligen Details wie es dazu kam nicht. Nun sagt ein bekannter Rutenbauer die sind etwas zerbrechlich und Harrison sagt, nö - High-Perfomance Blanks, dünnwandig, aber nicht zerbrechlich?

Wer will richten? Wer hier ist interessenfrei? 

Warten wir es ab. Die Reaktion von Harrison vorher schon als in jedem Fall falsch zu klassifizieren empfinde ich jedenfalls mal als reichlich unfair.

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## ok1 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

doppelpost - sorry :-(


----------



## Bernhard* (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ihr seid ja lustig!
Kurz nicht online und schon sind 5 neue Seiten da...das tu ich mir nicht an...ist sicher das gleiche wie zuvor. |rolleyes


----------



## sa-s (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja lustig!
> Kurz nicht online und schon sind 5 neue Seiten da...das tu ich mir nicht an...ist sicher das gleiche wie zuvor. |rolleyes


so isses!

grüsse

sepp


----------



## duck_68 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sa-s schrieb:


> so isses!
> 
> grüsse
> 
> sepp



:q:q|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Slotti (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja lustig!
> Kurz nicht online und schon sind 5 neue Seiten da...das tu ich mir nicht an...ist sicher das gleiche wie zuvor. |rolleyes



find ich eigentlich nicht

das hauen und stechen hat aufgehört und man versucht gemeinsam hier ein Stück weiter zu kommen, leider interessiert es scheinbar nur wenige , ist wohl nicht so interessant wie virtuelle klopperei.....


----------



## Bubbel2000 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

a slotti, kenne alle harrison angler nicht, aber einige schon und deren koennen kann ich sehr wohl beurteilen  aber das macht ja nun auch nix. muessen harrison auch nicht schreiben. einfach alles so lassen wie es ist, mir wuerds reichen...


----------



## duck_68 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Jetzt will ich ach mal "meinen Senf" dazu geben. Ich fische aktuell die VHF 75 in 10ft und die Twitching Hornet. Mit der VHF war mein größter Fang letztes Jahr ein Marmorkarpfen mit 56 Pfund, gehakt in der Rückflosse. Diesen habe iich in der Annahme eines Waller extrem hart "rangenommen" und in ca. 20 min landen können. Wenn die Rute irgendwelche Fehler gehabt hätte, wäre sie mir dabei "um die Ohren geflogen" Die Twitche wurde auch schon einigen "Belastungssituationen" unterzogen.

Ich habe bei Robert im Moment noch ein VHF 45 in 9 ft laufen und habe mich im Vorfeld persönlich einige Male mit ihm getroffen, dabei wurden auch die "Brüche" angesprochen. Die Aussage des anderen Rutenbauers, dass 2 - 3 Brüche auf 10 neue VHF Ruten kämen, kann ich in keinster Weise bei Robert nachvollziehen - mir drängt sich dabei auch eine nicht näher zu begründende Vermutung auf......

Ein Schreiben an Harrison würde ich aber auch gut heißen um auch mal eine Aussage des Herstellers bezüglich der Schäden zu erhalten, auf eine Antwort darf man sehr gespannt sein!


Martin


----------



## J-son (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



ok1 schrieb:


> [...]Könnte so laufen, muss aber nicht.[...]Die Reaktion von Harrison vorher schon als in jedem Fall falsch zu klassifizieren empfinde ich jedenfalls mal als reichlich unfair.



Klar,

muss nicht so laufen...ich bin ja auch kein Hellseher.
Aber in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass ich selber VHF fische (und auch weiterhin werde), empfind' ich so'ne Betrachtungsweise eigentlich eher als objektiv, nicht als unfair.
Aber ich will ja auch gar nicht unken, wie bereits gesagt:
ist eigentlich 'ne gute Idee...

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## rainer1962 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> . Die Aussage des anderen Rutenbauers, dass 2 - 3 Brüche auf 10 neue VHF Ruten kämen, kann ich in keinster Weise bei Robert nachvollziehen


 

sage ich doch....
Robert hat zugegebener Massen auch Brüche, aber davon sind wiederum über 90% nachweisbar selbstverschuldet. 
Selbst bei Nichtnachweis hat er eine Quote die in keinster Weise den obigen 2-3 bei 10 Ruten entspricht.


----------



## duck_68 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> sage ich doch....
> Robert hat zugegebener Massen auch Brüche, aber davon sind wiederum über 90% nachweisbar selbstverschuldet.
> *Selbst bei Nichtnachweis hat er eine Quote die in keinster Weise den obigen 2-3 bei 10 Ruten entspricht*.



Eben!! Meiner Meinung nach stinkt hier etwas ganz gewaltig.... Das geht schon gewaltig in Richtung Rufschädigung!


----------



## rainer1962 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



> 1. Ist ein Problem mit der VHF bekannt?
> 2. Was wurde dagegen getan?
> 3. Wenn ja ab wann?
> 4. Ist das Problem mitlerweile ausgemerzt?
> ...


 
slotti 
notiert
ich sammle die Fragen erst mal, also wem noch was auf der Seele brennt einfach hier posten


----------



## zesch (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Zitat Film Fightclub:

Jack: Wenn ein neues Auto, das mein Unternehmen gebaut hat, mit 60 Meilen pro Stunde von Chicago Richtung Westen fährt und das hintere Differential klemmt fest und das Auto verunglückt und verbrennt mit allen Insassen, die in ihm eingekeilt sind, leitet mein Unternehmen dann einen Rückruf in die Wege? 
Man nimmt die Gesamtzahl der zugelassenen Fahrzeuge (A) und multipliziert sie mit der wahrscheinlichen Versagensquote (B), dann multipliziert man das Ergebnis mit den durchschnittlichen Kosten eines außergerichtlichen Vergleichs (C). 
A mal B mal C gleich X. Das sind die Kosten, wenn wir keinen Rückruf in die Wege leiten. 
Wenn X größer ist als die Kosten eines Rückrufs, dann rufen wir die Autos zurück und niemand wird verletzt. 
Wenn X kleiner ist als die Kosten, die Kosten eines Rückrufs, *dann rufen wir sie nicht zurück*. (ü 0:24)

bei Rutenblanks, so glaub ich könnte das so ähnlich laufen.....

aber das ist nur eine Vermutung....

Gruß

zesch


----------



## schroe (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Rainer.
es wurde, glaube ich auch gefragt, ob ein "Airport" Spitzenteil mit dem Handteil einer VHF kombinierbar wäre.

@Martin
Lass es uns "herabhängen". 
Die "Fehlerrecherche" gewinnt ja jetzt wieder an Struktur und ich denke, es ist deutlich geworden, dass man die Problematik nicht bei der Wahl des Rutenbauers suchen kann.

Mad sprach im Oktober, von bisher ca. 400 aufgebauten VHFs. Davon wären 4 gebrochen zurückgegangen. Das entspräche dann etwa 1%.
Ob das auffallend viel ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Wie sich die Sachlage bis heute entwickelt hat, weiß ich auch nicht. 
Wie gesagt, lass uns die "Kriegsrhetorik", wie von anderen auch schon vorgeschlagen man "einpacken".

Wenn ein "Aushängeschild" für den Rutenbau in Deutschland, von 20-30% zu Bruch gegangener Ruten eines Modells spricht, ist es sicher ein Herstelleranliegen dem nachzugehen.

Soll uns nicht wieder "aufwühlen".


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Bemerkenswert.

Ihr diskutiert ohne jede Grundlage.

Es ist weder bekannt, wie viele Ruten nun wirklich im Umlauf sind noch wie viele von denen nun den Ast gemacht haben.

Man kann es nur wiederholen, wenn man einen Angelstock konsequent auf Leichtigkeit und Härte trimmt, dann muss man davon ausgehen, dass es in anderen Bereichen zu Problemen kommt.

CMW oder Mad irgendwelche Verantwortung anzudichten halte ich für sehr fragwürdig. Beide haben nun gar kein Interesse daran, dass Stöcker kaputt gehen.
Auch wenn Herr W. sicher lieber seine eigenen Entwicklungen verkauft, wäre es doch mehr als geschäftsschädigend, wenn vor Allem seine VHFs brechen.

Hier wird ja immer wieder der Ferrarivergleich bemüht. Zu erwarten, dass ein Ferrari die gleiche Haltbarkeit wie ein Golf Diesel hat ist etwas naiv.

Ich denke, dass eine höhere Sprödigkeit der Preis ist den man nun mal zu zahlen hat. Da können dann kleinste Unterschiede zum Bruch oder eben nicht führen.

Das diejenigen verärgert sind, denen die Rute gebrochen ist, kann ich nachvollziehen, aber man kann eben nicht alles haben. Eine Angelrute die sich durch besondere Robustheit auszeichnet hat nun mal ein anderes Aufbauprofil.

Uli


----------



## Slotti (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Sundvogel

sagmal hast du die letzten Seiten überhaupt gelesen und weißt worum es hier geht?

irgendwie scheint mir das nämlich nicht der Fall zu sein.

es geht hier in keinster weise darum irgendeinen Rutenbauer zu diskreditieren und ihm die Schuld für VHF Brüche in die Schuhe zu schieben sondern darum herauszufinden ob mit der VHF tatsächlich was faul war/ist und ob man einen möglichen übertriebenen Leichtbau eventuell mitlerweile korrigiert hat. Das interessiert mich als potentiellen VHF Käufer sehr wohl.

und bei aller Liebe und High Tec getue es kann einfach nicht sein das man sowas als normal abhakt, ob es jetzt tatsächlich 20-30 % Ausfälle sind bezweifele ich zwar auch stark aber es sind durchschnittlich sicherlich mehr als bei anderen Blanks sonst würden wir hier gar nicht darüber reden.


----------



## Slotti (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Die Sache was die Rutenbauer betrifft, sehe ich auch als geklärt.
> Das ist eigentlich ein Problem zwischen 2 Personen und für den Rest hier schnurzegal.
> Meine Meinung.



So ist es!!


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Slotti schrieb:


> @ Sundvogel
> sagmal hast du die letzten Seiten überhaupt gelesen und weißt worum es hier geht?


 
Ja habe ich. Offensichtlich aufmerksamer als du.



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Zu CMW:
> Na klar hat er ein Interesse seine "Eigenlabels" zu verkaufen, daran verdient er mit Sicherheit besser. Das ist Fakt. Ob er deswegen die Unwahrheit sagen würde, will ich nicht beurteilen.


 
Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen?



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja nur, wurde der Blank in der relativ kurzen Zeit die er am Markt ist evtl. schon 2 mal überarbeitet und wenn ja warum?


 
Eben. Das Problem scheint konstruktionsbedingt zu sein. Der ganze Pappellapapp wegen Unterwicklungen und so lenkt noch nur ab. Was anderes habe ich auch nicht gesagt. Vielleicht solltest du etwas genauer lesen. Das ist ja auch garnichts schlimmes, nur sollte es eventuellen Konsumenten bekannt sein.

Es geht hier doch nicht um gut oder schlecht, sondern um Objektivität.

Aber ist schon gut. Ich sag schon nix mehr über die "heilige Kuh."

Ich fische selbst zwei Ruten die deutlich anders als das normale sind. Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich sie wie rohe Eier behandele.

Uli


----------



## rainer1962 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

zum Airport:
der Airport ist KEIN VHF Blank sondern ein neuer Blank der in seinen Eigenschaften zwischen VT und VHf liegen soll. Ob der Blank auf VHF oder VT Basis gebaut wurde??? ich weiß es nicht, wäre auch ne Frage an harrison....
ich weiß nur er soll nicht ganz so giftig wie die VHF sein aber ne Ecke giftiger als der VT, das sind die Infos die ich zur Zeit habe
zu Shroe:
kann schon sein dass ein Airport ST auf das HT der VHF passt, obs Sinn macht???...#c
Ich nehme an, der Airport ist die Reaktion auf die Brüche der VHF.
Ich habe den Blank noch nicht (der liegt bei Robert im Wohnzimmer) somit hätte Harrison eine Alternative mehr im Sortiment nämlich für diejenigen die der VHF nicht trauen.
Das ist durchaus denkbar, denn wenn man die VHF weiterentwickelt dann leidet die Schnelligkeit (bei weiterentwickeln pro Robustheit) oder die Robustheit wird leiden.
Ich denke bei der VHf sind die Grenzen des machbaren tangiert.
Es geht zwar noch schneller und leichter, dann brechen die wie die Salzstangen oder halt langsamer und schwerer dafür robuster. Die Vhf befindet sich genau auf dem Grad zwischen superschnell und supergebrochen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Ich denke bei der VHf sind die Grenzen des machbaren tangiert.
> Es geht zwar noch schneller und leichter, dann brechen die wie die Salzstangen oder halt langsamer und schwerer dafür robuster. Die Vhf befindet sich genau auf dem Grad zwischen superschnell und supergebrochen.


 
Danke Rainer. Was anderes habe ich auch nicht gesagt. Wenn man so eine Rute will, dann sollte man das wissen.

Etwas von deiner Objektivität stände einigen hier gut zu Gesicht.

Uli


----------



## Slotti (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Etwas von deiner Objektivität stände einigen hier gut zu Gesicht.
> Uli



sofern du damit mich meinen solltest .... Was Rainer schreibt sehe ich 100% genauso.
Nur im gegensatz zu dir mag ich mich mit etwaigen VHF Brüchen nicht abfinden und diesen Zustand als gegeben hinnehmen sondern ich will wissen wieso und ob die VHF`s vielleicht stabiler geworden sind. 

und bei einem Porsche dürfen nach 5000km auch nicht die Räder abfallen....

hat weniger mit Objektivität zu tun als mit einer anderen Sichtweise und die darf doch wohl erlaubt sein oder?


----------



## rainer1962 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wenn man so eine Rute will, dann sollte man das wissen.
> 
> Uli


 
...und genau DAS ist der springende Punkt. Es ist eine Art der Spezialisierung und dementsprechend "klein" ist das dazugehörige Material in diesem Falle die tatsächliche Tragkraft der geflochtenen. Ich brauche mich nicht wirklich wundern wenn ich 20kg Schnüre auf ner 75gr VHF fische und es knallt, weil ich immer und überall voll durchziehe. Sicher hat die 75 nen Mords Bumms, aber sie ist nun mal nicht für Waller sondern für Hecht und Zander ausgelegt. Das beisst die Maus keinen Faden ab, klar wenn man gescheit drillt (also auch mal die bremse lockert, die Rute entlastet vor allem wenn sie sehr schnelle Schwingungen abpuffern muss) dann legt man auch mal nen schönnen Waller oder nen Marmor oder so ins Gras, wie gesagt man braucht etwas Fingerspitzengefühl für dieses tackle, das sage ich aber schon von Beginn an, nur die wenigsten haben es begriffen oder wollten es wahr haben.
Das feeling der VHf ist absolut geil und für mich nicht zu toppen. Wer dieses Feeling haben und geniessen will, der muss mit dem nachteil der Behandlung leben. Wer nur ne Gufirute will die schnell ist aber nicht an die Schnelligkeit der VHf ranreicht, dafür auch mal nen Schlag, zu starke schnur oder fesstehende Bremsen verträgt der muss zur VT, oder sonstwas greifen. So einfach ist das alles für mich.
Der Vhf Blank ansi wurde meines Wissens seit beginn NICHT verstärkt bzw. geändert, die Zahlen und Buchstaben dienen zur Identifizierung des Produktinsjahres. Zumindest weiss ich es nicht anders. Ich glaube auch nicht dass da was geändert wird. Es obliegt ja jedem Rutenbauer ob er sie im Programm lässt oder nicht, auch entscheidet NICHT der Rutenbauer sondern der Kunde (natürlich nach beratung d3es Rutenbauers und nachdem er Infos über die VHF hat) welchen Blank er nimmt. Deshalb wird als Alternative auch der Airport produziert. Es wird Leute geben die immer zur VHf greifen.
Ich selbst werd so jemand sein. Knallt sie mir...tja..shit happens
bestelle ich halt gleich 2 Neue, dmit ich beim nächsten Bruch gleich Ersatz habe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Wirklich viel gute Posts auf den letzten Seiten ab 301, da sieht man was zusammenkommt wenn alle mitmachen die Situation zu explorieren!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> notiert
> ich sammle die Fragen erst mal, also wem noch was auf der Seele brennt einfach hier posten


Hier ein paar Fragen zur Blankdata an Harrison:

8. Belastungsfähigkeit des Blank je nach Längenabschnitt, Flächendruck, Kerbfestigkeit usw.. , was es dazu gibt? blank wall pressure strength z.B.
9. Gibt oder gab es Aufbauhinweise, Advice for rodmakers, Erfahrungen aus der Prototypenbegutachtung und den Tests, Tips und Advice zum Aufbau? Bestimmte Sachen zu beachten? Montagestellen der Ringe? Don't Use Bereiche wie direkt an der Verbindung?
10. Ist die VHF nur eine Testserie gewesen, sozusagen ein Beta-Feldtest, eine Machbarkeitsstudie? (das würde wieder zu problemlosen Replacement und mehr passen).


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ähnlich wie einem Flugzeughersteller nach 2 Jahren Einsatz und Absturz einer Maschine durch Bruch der Flügelaufhängung ein Vorwurf gemacht werden kann, so kann man dem Erbauer einer Rute einen Vorwurf machen, nämlich den von Konstruktionsmängeln oder fehlenden Tests.
Es ist aber die Frage wie verantwortlich, wo die Hauptverantwortung liegt. Sind die verbauten Teile schon fehlerhaft, oder ist es die Kombinatorik? 
Dies beträfe dann den Konstrukteur und Hersteller des Flugzeuges, den Erbauer und nicht den Hersteller der Trägerprofile. Oder umgekehrt.

Die VHF-Blanks können nicht schrottig ausgeliefert worden sein, dazu sind einige Vorkommnisse wie die Marmorkarpfen von Martin oder Stefan einfach klare dokumentierte Praxisbeweistests, die zeigen was da drin steckt, und auch zeigen daß da nicht ein einfacher Mangel drinsteckt.
Ich habe durchaus ähnliche Belastungstests mit VHF erlebt und durchgeführt, und kann mich ihrer Erfahrung und Meinung bezüglich Rute/Blank nur anschließen.
Außerdem traten Crashes nach Zeit auf, z.B. in der Region nach 100 Angeltagen, sagen wir mal schätzungsweise 500h echten kräftigen Einsatz um eine Zahl zu haben. Für mich heißt das: es wurde über Zeit "erarbeitet", was auch immer die genaue Detailursache war.

Einfach aufbauen lassen sich die Blanks wahrscheinlich nicht, das war auch eine Meinung die ich von C.Weckesser mitgenommen hatte, nicht die Traumblanks was den Aufbau betrifft.
Und ein kommerzieller Rutenbauer sieht das sicher auch immer unter dem Gesichtspunkt der Effizienz und Ökonomie - nicht bekrittelbar. Verlangt eine Arbeit mehr Aufwand, und bringt nur genausoviel ein, ist sie nicht so interessant oder ist mißliebiger.
Gesetzt des Fall das wäre irgendwo bekannt oder Erfahrungswert - woher auch immer, ist unter Beachtung dieser Spezialität die Sache neu zu beurteilen.

Vlt. hat aber auch Uli sundvogel in etwa recht, mit der (negativen) Klassifizierung der Blanks.
fluefiske hat es auch schön beschrieben, und eine Blankklassifizierung erstellt, mit der sogar Bubbel2000 glücklich wäre. 



Slotti schrieb:


> Nur im gegensatz zu dir mag ich mich mit etwaigen VHF Brüchen nicht abfinden und diesen Zustand als gegeben hinnehmen sondern ich will wissen wieso und ob die VHF`s vielleicht stabiler geworden sind.


Slotti, ich teile deine Einschätzung, nach dem Motto:
"Dem Ingenieur ist nichts zu schwör!", wenn man weiß worauf es ankommt, kann man aus vielem eine Rute bauen.
Auch ein empfindlicher Blank läßt sich verbauen - wenn man genau weiß wofür, nur nicht einfach so.
Und es gibt natürlich Grenzen - siehe Rainers Ausführung. (auch unten)

Jetzt heißt es erstmal Ruhe bewahren und abwarten. Was sagt der Blankhersteller, welche Position bezieht er dazu? (siehe auch zusätzliche Fragen)
Mit Mutmaßungen kommt man nicht weiter, und manchmal liegt die Wahrheit woanders als man dachte. 
(z.B. Liegenlassen in der Mittagssonne und nachfolgende Blankermüdung, eine von Millionen Möglichkeiten)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ...und genau DAS ist der springende Punkt. Es ist eine Art der Spezialisierung und dementsprechend "klein" ist das dazugehörige Material in diesem Falle die tatsächliche Tragkraft der geflochtenen. Ich brauche mich nicht wirklich wundern wenn ich 20kg Schnüre auf ner 75gr VHF fische und es knallt, weil ich immer und überall voll durchziehe. Sicher hat die 75 nen Mords Bumms, aber sie ist nun mal nicht für Waller sondern für Hecht und Zander ausgelegt. Das beisst die Maus keinen Faden ab, klar wenn man gescheit drillt (also auch mal die bremse lockert, die Rute entlastet vor allem wenn sie sehr schnelle Schwingungen abpuffern muss) dann legt man auch mal nen schönnen Waller oder nen Marmor oder so ins Gras, wie gesagt man braucht etwas Fingerspitzengefühl für dieses tackle, das sage ich aber schon von Beginn an, nur die wenigsten haben es begriffen oder wollten es wahr haben.
> 
> Das feeling der VHf ist absolut geil und für mich nicht zu toppen. Wer dieses Feeling haben und geniessen will, der muss mit dem nachteil der Behandlung leben. Wer nur ne Gufirute will die schnell ist aber nicht an die Schnelligkeit der VHf ranreicht, dafür auch mal nen Schlag, zu starke schnur oder fesstehende Bremsen verträgt der muss zur VT, oder sonstwas greifen.


Deine Sichtweise bezüglich Einsatz+Kombination kann ich nur unterstützen!



> Der Vhf Blank ansi wurde meines Wissens seit beginn NICHT verstärkt bzw. geändert, die Zahlen und Buchstaben dienen zur Identifizierung des Produktinsjahres. Zumindest weiss ich es nicht anders. Ich glaube auch nicht dass da was geändert wird.


Ich habe zumindest von einem Blanktype 3 sehr unterschiedliche Spitzen erhalten, fast halbjährlich, Grammunterschiede im 5g Bereich. (Faktum)


----------



## angelspezi82 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Einfach aufbauen lassen sich die Blanks wahrscheinlich nicht, das war auch eine Meinung die ich von C.Weckesser mitgenommen hatte, nicht die Traumblanks was den Aufbau betrifft.





AngelDet schrieb:


> Auch ein empfindlicher Blank läßt sich verbauen - wenn man genau weiß wofür, nur nicht einfach so.




wo muss denn da der unterschied gemacht werden? ring unterwicklung?? |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> wo muss denn da der unterschied gemacht werden? ring unterwicklung?? |kopfkrat


Wenn ich das *definitiv* sagen könnte, wären wir alle weiter und schlauer.
Evtl. kommt es auf die Ringzahl und Abstände an, die Positionen? Unterschiedliche Aufbauten gibt es zu hauf.

Solange nicht ein paar Sachen genauer bekannt werden, verbleibt zuviel Spekulation, und das nützt nichts.


----------



## angelspezi82 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wenn ich das *definitiv* sagen könnte, wären wir alle weiter und schlauer.
> Evtl. kommt es auf die Ringzahl und Abstände an, die Positionen? Unterschiedliche Aufbauten gibt es zu hauf.
> 
> Solange nicht ein paar Sachen genauer bekannt werden, verbleibt zuviel Spekulation, und das nützt nichts.



eben!

aber sowas wird vllt bei der blankentwickling berücksichtig bzw getestet, aber Belastungsfähigkeit des blanks je nach Längenabschnitt, Flächendruck, Kerbfestigkeit eher weniger oder? wären ja formel 1- maßnahmen! |rolleyes aber ich muss dazu sagen dass ich keine ahnung davon habe was die "blank-schmieden" so treiben und testen .... 
außerdem fiinde ich einen gewichtsunterschied von 5 gramm schon ordentlich, bei eigentlich der gleichen rutenspitze! und das noch bei sowieso so wenig material .... |kopfkrat


----------



## Dr.D (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Alter Fritz - Ihr habt Probleme ....

ich weiss nur eines, wenn die meisten hier - egal mit welcher Rute - die Zeit am Wasser, statt hier im Forum verbringen würden, gäbe es deutlich mehr Fisch mit durchschnittlicherem Gerät zu verzeichnen...

Aber Fetischismus muss eben auch sein |wavey:

Schöne Grüsse Marco


----------



## angelspezi82 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Dr.D schrieb:


> Alter Fritz - Ihr habt Probleme ....
> 
> ich weiss nur eines, wenn die meisten hier - egal mit welcher Rute - die Zeit am Wasser, statt hier im Forum verbringen würden, gäbe es deutlich mehr Fisch mit durchschnittlicherem Gerät zu verzeichnen...
> 
> ...



hier is doch schonzeit


----------



## ok1 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Dr.D schrieb:


> ich weiss nur eines, wenn die meisten hier - egal mit welcher Rute - die Zeit am Wasser, statt hier im Forum verbringen würden, gäbe es deutlich mehr Fisch mit durchschnittlicherem Gerät zu verzeichnen...



|bigeyes waaaht?

Mit den guten Dingern angeln? 

*kopfschüttel*


----------



## Margaux (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Pauly |good: Ich schließe mich an, was den Ausstieg aus dieser unsäglichen Diskussion betrifft und freue mich, wenn hier wieder spannende Themen ohne persönliche Animositäten ausgetauscht werden.

...und wir treffen uns an der Küste #6


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> ...und wir treffen uns an der Küste #6


 
Wir auch. Habe es gecheckt. Passt.

#hUli


----------



## Margaux (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wir auch. Habe es gecheckt. Passt.
> 
> #hUli


 
... #6 ich bringe auch keine VT mit


----------



## welszander71 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hi dr. d !
ich finde der tread hat mir geholfen.ich möchte mich für die hier erbrachten beiträge bedanken und ich muss sagen:bei carpruten geht kein weg an harrison vorbei.bei spinruten ist die auswahl grösser.deshalb probier ich es diesmal mit was anderem.wenn ich jedoch ne reine zanderpeitsche bräuchte,dann ne vhf.zur erforderlichen zeit hier im vergleich zur angelpraxis sag ich nur:grins!
gruss:welszander


----------



## schwarzerbub (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Harrison Blank Fans...

Will mich erstmal vorstellen...bin der Ralf
Nachdem ich mir jetzt 4 Tage Zeit genommen habe und mal den ganzen Thread (304 Seiten) über den Harrison Blank Fans durchgelesen habe und dabei noch andere... weiß ich zumindestens ein bissl was ich will.
Suche ne Spinnrute ???
Soll definitiv ne Allround-Spinne werden.
Habe bis jetzt eine 3m Damokles 15-65g (zu weich) und ne 2,70m Drachko Prestige2 10-80g (zu hart) gefischt,letztere habe ich im Bolmensee im Oktober 2007 versenkt,
wer sie beim schleppen findet kann sich melden ist ne TP 2500 dran 
Was mir bei ihr aber aufgefallen ist das damit nicht so richtig Blinker und Spinner zu führen gehen.

Mein Wurfbereich ist:
Blinker bis 30g
Spinner Größe 2-5
Gummi:Länge 8-12cm,Gewicht 8-20g
Wobbler 8-20cm,Gewicht 5-50g

Nun habe ich mir mal 3 Ruten vom Board hier ausgesucht wo ich finde das die meinen Anforderungen gerecht werden könnten.

1.Harrison VT 10ft 15-45g (Margaux meinte auch zum schleppen geeignet)
2.Armalite Spinn 3m 5-30g (wie von Gummischuh bevorzugt)
3.Sportex KevSpin3 3054 (angeldet gelobt)

Was haltet ihr davon ???
Soll auf alle Fälle ne Handgebaute werden.
In welcher steckt das meiste Potenzial ???

Würde sie vorwiegend in stillen Gewässern und Fluss einsetzen und sie sollte schon mit nen 1,20m Fisch noch fertig werden.

Danke schon mal im voraus 

LG+Petri Ralf


----------



## Freelander (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo,
Ich will so ziemlich denselben WG-Bereich wie Du abdecken und habe mir dafür bei MAD eine VT 15-45 in 9ft. bestellt.#h


----------



## rainer1962 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

habe meinen Beitrag soeben gelöscht, weil es sonst zur Eskalation kommen könnte und dieser Fred dann eventuell ausufert,  das muss wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Eine Antwort von Steve Harrison ist auf meine frühere Anfrage eingegangen.
Weggucken ist schon mal nicht, wie manche Sportsfreunde es vlt. erwartet hätten. 
Ob ich das hier reinschreiben darf, hab ich nochmal nachgefragt.


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> habe meinen Beitrag soeben gelöscht, weil es sonst zur Eskalation kommen könnte und dieser Fred dann eventuell ausufert, das muss wirklich nicht sein.


 
Gut gemacht Rainer. Ich habe es gelesen. Das wieder zu löschen, das ist glaube ich ganz gut so. Es bringt wohl nicht viel diese Auseinandersetzungen so öffentlich zu führen.

Uli


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

;+;+;+


----------



## Bernhard* (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> ;+;+;+



So gehts mir auch grad, Stefan!


----------



## J-son (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Eine Antwort von Steve Harrison ist auf meine frühere Anfrage eingegangen.
> Weggucken ist schon mal nicht, wie manche Sportsfreunde es vlt. erwartet hätten.
> Ob ich das hier reinschreiben darf, hab ich nochmal nachgefragt.



Bin zugegebenermassen Pessimist, weil ich nicht wirklich an das Gute im Menschen glaube - freue mich dafür aber um so mehr, wenn Ausnahmen die Regel bestätigen.#6
Hätte jedenfalls - aus Sicht einer Firma - Verständnis für eine Verweigerung jeglichen Statements seitens Harrison Verständnis gehabt.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## schwarzerbub (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Freelander schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich will so ziemlich denselben WG-Bereich wie Du abdecken und habe mir dafür bei MAD eine VT 15-45 in 9ft. bestellt.#h



@Freelander

Danke dir für den Tip#6
Habe ja den Thread verfolgt und dabei schon gemerkt das du etwas ähnliches suchst...

LG Ralf


----------



## Freelander (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Gut gemacht Rainer. Ich habe es gelesen. Das wieder zu löschen, das ist glaube ich ganz gut so. Es bringt wohl nicht viel diese Auseinandersetzungen so öffentlich zu führen.
> 
> Uli


 
hallo,
ich hatte den auch gelesen und denke auch das könntet ihr hinter den kulissen ausmachen.:vik:


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Mal eine Kostenfrage:

Was würde eine Harison Rute von MAD kosten. So ohne jeden Schnickschnack bis 45 g in 2,7


----------



## duck_68 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

um die 300 - am Besten Du rufst Robert deswegen mal kurz am Abend an - er beißt nicht


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Dessen bin ich mir durchaus bewusst aber ich bin eben ungeduldig und mit PN und Deiner Antwort ist mir sehr geholfen.


----------



## duck_68 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Dessen bin ich mir durchaus bewusst aber ich bin eben ungeduldig und mit PN und Deiner Antwort ist mir sehr geholfen.



Wenn Du ungeduldig bist, musst Du Dir bewust sein, dass Mads Ruten durchaus auch ne Lieferzeit haben..... Bei seiner Auftragslage kann das aktuell etwas dauern!


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Erst mal muß ich das sowieso dem Finanzamt anmelden, das dauert und erfordert sorgfältige Vorbereitung sowie entsprechendes Taktgefühl.


----------



## duck_68 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ob das noch klappt mit der neuen Mad-Rute in dieser Saison


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ob das noch klappt mit der neuen Mad-Rute in dieser Saison



Wie ich sie kenne bestimmt nicht, da muß ich schon nen 6er im Lotto machen. Außerdem geht es mir nicht um den Wettkampf


----------



## Slotti (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Bau doch selbst! ist gar nicht so schwer und kommt wieder ne ecke günstiger.


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

traue ich mich nicht an so einem Blank, ist auch schon paar Jahre her das ich mal was mit Rutenbau gemacht habe


----------



## Margaux (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



schwarzerbub schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 1.Harrison VT 10ft 15-45g (Margaux meinte auch zum schleppen geeignet)
> 2.Armalite Spinn 3m 5-30g (wie von Gummischuh bevorzugt)
> ...


 
Hallo Ralf,

erstmal willkommen an „Board“. Ich hoffe, Du hast hier viel Spaß, bekommst gute Infos und kannst aber auch selber mit Input zu guten Diskussionen beitragen. Wenn man hier in letzter Zeit so manches liest, ist das dringend notwendig.

Du hast den ganzen Harrison-Thread gelesen – Respekt !! Ich persönlich halte die VT -75g für die allerbeste Allroundrute. Sie geht im Wurfgewicht für mein Empfinden recht gut auch in den leichteren Bereichen unter die angegebenen 30g, ist allerdings auch bärenstark zum Schleppen mit großen Wobblern, auch Ü-20. Das hat letztes Jahr in Schweden richtig gewuppt mit meiner VT -75 in *9ft*.

Die VT 15-45g in 9ft. habe ich seit kurzen auch, konnte sie aber noch nicht fischen. Ich habe also keine zuverlässigen Erfahrungswerte, von den reinen Trockenübungen allerdings fällt die 45iger zur 75iger VT gar nicht so viel ab. Für Deinen genannten WG-Bereich scheint sie deshalb eher in Frage zu kommen, wie ja auch schon Freelander geschrieben hat. 

Vielleicht kann ja ein anderer hier im Thread noch etwas zu der VT -45 in *10 ft*. sagen.

Ich würde Dir in jedem Fall zu einer VT raten, ich persönlich bin begeistert davon (und habe auch die 120iger für’ s leichte Meeresangeln und ganz schwere Schleppen), weil sie eben so vielseitig einsetzbar sind. Am besten nimmst Du Kontakt zu einem Rutenbauer Deiner Wahl auf und besprichst mit ihm die Details. 

Schreib’ dann auch mal, für welche Rute Du Dich letztendlich entschieden  hast.


----------



## Slotti (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

nabend

da es mich schon seit wochen in den Fingern juckt wieder eine Rute zu bauen habe ich mich jetzt letztendlich erstmal entschieden eine VT zu bauen. Zum einen weil ich mit einer 15-40Gr Skeletor und eine 30-80gr Sänger "Damokles" eigentlich recht gute Gummi Ruten zuhause habe und zum anderen weil ich erstmal die VHF Problematik bzw den Airport Blank abwarten will.

Nun kann ich mich trotzdem nicht wirklich entscheiden

VT in 9 oder 10 ft ?? in 45gr oder 75gr?? Fragen über Fragen

gefischt wird hauptsächlich vom Ufer aus , die Rute sollte aber auch zum schleppen geeignet sein. Mein Köderspektrum paßt eigentlich noch gut zur 45gr. andererseits wäre die 75gr wohl universeller was auch mal größere Köder angeht.

Wo liegen Vor und Nachteile der einzelnen Typen?

Vielen Dank

Slotti


----------



## dosunny (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Slotti schrieb:


> nabend
> 
> da es mich schon seit wochen in den Fingern juckt wieder eine Rute zu bauen habe ich mich jetzt letztendlich erstmal entschieden eine VT zu bauen. Zum einen weil ich mit einer 15-40Gr Skeletor und eine 30-80gr Sänger "Damokles" eigentlich recht gute Gummi Ruten zuhause habe und zum anderen weil ich erstmal die VHF Problematik bzw den Airport Blank abwarten will.
> 
> ...


 
VHF -75g kann ich nur sagen ,damit bist du immer gut angezogen#6


----------



## Slotti (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ dosunny 

bin ja dankbar das sich überhaupt mal jemand zu meinem posting meldet aber deine antwort geht irgendwie an meinen fragen vorbei ;+


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Slotti schrieb:


> VT in 9 oder 10 ft ?? in 45gr oder 75gr?? Fragen über Fragen
> 
> Wo liegen Vor und Nachteile der einzelnen Typen?


Die Unterschiede sind doch recht kleine. Wenn Du eine genaue Prioritätenliste aufstellst, mit echten wichtiger-als Reihenfolgen, siehst Du es sofort.  Ist eben Länge wichtiger oder Kürze, ist Universalität über das Köderspektrum wichtiger oder mehr Fun? Die potenteste ist immer die längste und WG-stärkste, aber ob die eben paßt?
Bei Alles-irgendwie kann Dir keiner bei der Entscheidung helfen.


----------



## Slotti (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hmmm ok 

also nachdem ich zwei 9` Ruten habe hätte ich mir eigentlich gerne eine 10`gebaut es sei denn die hat größere (mir nicht bekannte) Nachteile gegenüber einer 9` (warum ist die klassische Spinnrute überhaupt 9`lang? ) Da ich hauptsächlich vom ufer fische und auch mal bischen Wurfweite brauche kann das ja grundsätzlich nicht so ganz falsch sein.

Somit grenzt sich die Frage dahingehend ein wo die Unterschiede zwischen der VT 45gr und 75gr ( 10`) liegen und wo bei diesen Ruten das tatsächliche WG liegt , das heißt was läßt sich jeweils nach unten und oben noch gut führen.

schönes Wochenende

Grüße Slotti


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Blank VT 10ft 15-45g   145g
Blank VT 10ft 30-75g   150g
Blank VT 10ft 60-120g  155g
(Quelle: CMW-Blankliste 2007)           

Da sieht man wie wenig Materialunterschied die langen 10feeter haben, und man sich bezüglich vertragener Fischgrößen keinen Kopf zerbrechen braucht.

Und da selbst die derbe VT 9ft -120g im "BP-Kontest" Leichtködergewicht ~10g mit sogar suboptimalen Weitwurfaufbau 
(aber nichts desto trotz sehr schönen Aufbaus #6 von Volker (Margaux) seiner)
diese Disziplin brauchbar bewältigte, gehe ich von keinen Problemen im unteren WG-Bereich aus. Ob die eine dann bis 8g oder 10g herunter relevant ist? 
Die off. WG-Angaben sind für den optimalen Bereich, aber d.h. ja nicht daß sie im anderen WG-Bereich nicht funzen.
Die 45er dürften generell für das GuFi-Fischen nicht gut sein, weil sie zu weich sind, meine 10ft -45g sehe ich als eine schwere Forellenrute und Hechtfang mit Kleinködern der Pull-Fraktion.
Wer schon eine lange Interceptor hat, kann mit der -75g eigentlich mehr anfangen.


----------



## Slotti (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@Det

Danke ! #h


----------



## Margaux (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



jd. schrieb:


> Hallo Harrison-Fans,
> 
> Wer kennt diesen Blank oder besser wer fischt einen solchen Blank und kann etwas zum Wurfverhalten und zur Aktion sagen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Harrison W1 (?) 3,05m WG 10-35gr. und ungeschliffen!!!
> 
> Jetzt mit Zweitwohnsitz in Ostseenähe weiß ich, daß dieser Blank hier der Liebling einiger MeFo-Angler ist und als solcher würde er mich auch interessieren.


Das ist eine Spezialanfertigung von CH aus HH. Ob er nun auf dem alten Primeur Blank oder auf dem neueren VT Material beruht weiß ich aber auch nicht, verrät er auch nicht , speziell auf Wunsch ist der eh, allerdings gibt es dort einige spezielle Custom-VTs wie die "Mefo-VT" auch.


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moinsen Volker,

frag mal bei Hardi nach, der weiß mehr. Allerdings hat Hardi sich was anderes aufgebaut.

Uli


----------



## mad (4. März 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

das ich leider zur zeit (wochen) schwer zu erreichen bin und mit meinen aufträgen in rückstand bin weiß ich und bin seit kurzen wieder dran alles wieder auf normal zu bringen.
ich wollte es hier nicht schreiben aber vielleicht können es einige jetzt verstehen warum ich so in verzug geraten bin.

meine beziehung ist leider vor paar monaten in die brüche gegangen (vielleicht wars ein vhf blank) und ich habe einen fast 7jährigen sohn der mir das wichtigste ist auf der welt. mein sohn und ich haben eine sehr enge beziehung und in der zeit brauchte er mich noch mehr. mein sohn wohnt 100km entfernt von mir und so war ich leider die letzte zeit mehr auf der autobahn als zuhaus beim rutenbauen.
das alles war und ist jetzt noch nicht leicht für mich und hätte mich fast aus der bahn geworfen, ich wollte schon alles hinschmeiße. ich habe einigermaßen alles wieder geregelt und sehe meinen sohn so oft wie es geht.

ich baue zur zeit jede freie minute und hoffe in ca 4 wochen meinen rückstand auf null zu haben. 
ich entschuldige mich hier bei alle und hoffe ihr könnt bisschen verstehen warum es zur zeit länger dauert.

ich bin bis jetzt noch keinen was schuldig geblieben und jeder hat und bekommt seine rute von mir. bei mir muß keiner seine rute im voraus anzahlen oder sonst was, ich baue die rute verschicke diese mit rechnung. noch mehr vertrauen kann ich nicht aufbringen.

und nein ich lebe nicht vom rutenbau, ich gehe normal in die arbeit und baue fast jede freie minute die ich dann habe ruten. die mich persönlich kennen können das bestätigen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. März 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Mein Beileid dazu, das ist hart!

Ich habe zwei geschiedene Schwestern, mit einigen mehr an Kindern. Und "Rosenkriege" können ganz besonders schlimm sein. 

Eine bittere Wahrheit ist: "Willst Du's allen recht machen, machst Du's keinem recht."

Ich drück Dir die Daumen beim Aufräumen! #6


----------



## sa-s (4. März 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Robert,

schön dass es Dich noch gibt!

und Kopf hoch das wird schon wieder vor allem schau auf Deinen Buam. Die Zeit vergeht so schnell und mittendrin sind die Kinder in der Schule und aus dem Haus.

Ein kleiner Trost, meine brauchst Du nicht zu versenden, die hole ich mir selbstverständlich bei Dir ab.

Schöne Grüsse

Sepp


----------



## Margaux (5. März 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Robert,

danke für die offenen und sehr persönlichen Worte. Es sollte Deine Kritiker, Nörgler und Ungeduldige hier im Thread beschämen, daß Du Dein Privatleben quasi preisgegeben hast, um Wartezeiten beim Rutenbau zu erklären. Vor allem, da doch hinreichend bekannt ist, dass Du aus Idealismus und nicht des Geschäftes wegen Ruten baust. Und wie unwichtig ist es, auf eine Angelrute mal etwas länger zu warten, im Gegensatz zu allen privaten Problemen, die wir haben können. 

Ich wünsche Dir jedenfalls alles Gute und hoffentlich hören wir bei Gelegenheit wieder mal voneinander (mein Angebot an Dich und drei andere hier im AB steht ja noch…#h).

Viele Grüße,

Volker


----------



## breibflabb (5. März 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Servus Robert,
alle Achtung für Deine Offenheit. 
Ich wünsche Dir von ganzem Herzen, daß es wieder aufwärts geht. Ich schließe mich den Worten Margaux's an und wünsche Dir weiterhin alles Gute in Deinem Privat- und Rutenbauleben.
Meine BP hole ich um Ostern (w.s.f.i.),auch selber bei Dir ab.

Schöne Grüße

Sepp. S

Zitat: Alles wird gut


----------



## Freelander (5. März 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi,
Auch von mir alles Gute für dich Robert.|wavey:


----------



## baric miro (5. März 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich wünsche Dir auch alles Gutes in der Zukunft.Gruss aus scweiz


----------



## moped (5. März 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Servus Robert,

tut mir sehr leid, daß zu hören!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## DozeyDragoN (11. März 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

... und besonders klasse, dass es beim Versenden jetzt so klasse geklappt hat, hab mich richtig gefreut, als das Paket gestern angekommen ist! Kopf hoch, viel Kraft und weiter Du selbst bleiben!

Thx, DD


----------



## squirell (13. März 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Robert,

auch ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass alles wieder ins Lot kommt.

Ich kenne Dich zwar "nur" vom Telefon und Deine klasse Arbeiten, aber mir reicht es vollkommen, um mir eine Meinung zu
bilden.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Margaux (16. März 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich kann's ja nicht lassen    (außerdem ist der Harrison-Thread ja etwas eingeschlafen). Hier ein Zitat aus dem BP-Fans-Thread:



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> ...
> Ach ja, Steffen hat auch gefangen, mit einer VHF 75, eine große Regenbogner von ca 4 kg ...



Man kann also auch mit einer VHF Forellen fangen, von wegen zu straff und ausschlitzen u.ä. :q:q:q - und das sogar mit einer 75iger...#h Gut, gut...


----------



## angelspezi82 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hi,

ist vielleicht eher ne rollenfrage, aber ich wage es trotzdem mal in diesem fred |rolleyes

und zwar war/bin ich auf der suche nach nem feinen röllchen für meine neue 30er/9' vhf (welche hoffentlich bald bei mir eintrifft :l)

hatte hierfür die daiwa 2000er infinty q im visier, allerdings ist mir nun auch meine rolle welche ich an der 75er vhf hatte zerfetzt und nun bräuchte ich eigentlich für diese rute auch ne rolle, allerdings ne 3000er daiwa oder so. 2 rollen kann ich mir zur zeit aber nicht leisten.also muss ich wohl oder übel erst mal mit nem kompromiss leben, welchen ich in der eben für eine rute rute nicht optimalen rollengrösse für besser halte, als 2 minderwertige rollen. denn von den wackelstradics  und twinpowers, arcs, zaubers etc habe ich erst mal genug (wollte/kann zur zeit maximal 300 euro ausgeben).

mein noch nicht ganz entgültiger entschluss lautet bis dato, ne 3000er infinity für beide ruten. is vllt für die 30er n bißchen heavy, aber ne 2000er für die 75er is mir zu klein .....#c 

habt ihr nun tipps, anregungen, bestätigung oder andere vorschläge für meinen "super" plan? wäre für alles (produktive) dankbar ...#h


----------



## Margaux (16. März 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> mein noch nicht ganz entgültiger entschluss lautet bis dato, ne 3000er infinity für beide ruten. is vllt für die 30er n bißchen heavy, aber ne 2000er für die 75er is mir zu klein .....#c
> 
> habt ihr nun tipps, anregungen, bestätigung oder andere vorschläge für meinen "super" plan? wäre für alles (produktive) dankbar ...#h



@angelspezi
Eine 3000er Infinity ist eine gute Lösung. Sehr gut wäre auch eine Certate 2500, meine zur Zeit absolute Lieblingsrolle für die meisten Bereiche des Süßwasserangelns. Zudem paßt die blaue Rolle optisch wunderbar zu den kobaldblauen VHF-Blanks von Mad. In Japan gekauft, dürfte der Preis in Deinem Rahmen liegen.


----------



## angelspezi82 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> @angelspezi
> Eine 3000er Infinity ist eine gute Lösung.



ich denke auch :m



> Sehr gut wäre auch eine Certate 2500, meine zur Zeit absolute Lieblingsrolle für die meisten Bereiche des Süßwasserangelns. Zudem paßt die blaue Rolle optisch wunderbar zu den kobaldblauen VHF-Blanks von Mad. In Japan gekauft, dürfte der Preis in Deinem Rahmen liegen.



meine vhf's sind/werden aber nich blau 

aber ja, über japan/usa import habe ich auch schon nachgedacht, logo! kenne mich da aber mal so überhaupt nicht aus mit dem ganzen zoll, steuern, paypal und sonst was ... absolutes neuland für mich ... werd mich da aber wohl mal reinfuchsen (müssen) :vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. März 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@angelspezi82
Frag mal Birger nach der Combo 30er/9' vhf + Infinity 3000 dran, am einfachsten und genauesten.


----------



## Margaux (16. März 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> aber ja, über japan/usa import habe ich auch schon nachgedacht, logo! kenne mich da aber mal so überhaupt nicht aus mit dem ganzen zoll, steuern, paypal und sonst was ... absolutes neuland für mich ... werd mich da aber wohl mal reinfuchsen (müssen) :vik:



Ich habe mich da zuerst auch nicht so richtig rangetraut, kann das aber mittlerweile nur empfehlen. Gehe mal über die AB-Suchfunktion, da wirst alle notwendigen Infos finden.


----------



## angelspezi82 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Frag mal Birger nach 30er/9' vhf + Infinity 3000 dran, am einfachsten und genauesten.



stimmt, birger hat ja beides ...

danke für den tipp #6

werd ich gleich mal machen ....


----------



## J-son (17. März 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> [...]aber ja, über japan/usa import habe ich auch schon nachgedacht, logo! kenne mich da aber mal so überhaupt nicht aus mit dem ganzen zoll, steuern, paypal und sonst was ... absolutes neuland für mich ... werd mich da aber wohl mal reinfuchsen (müssen) :vik:



Hi,

hab' da - von vor meinem ersten Import - noch 'ne sehr genaue Anleitung von Chrizzi und von Bernhard*, wenn Du möchtest kann ich Dir die mal forwarden.
Das ganze war auch wirklich keine Hexerei, nur die Tatsache dass einige hundert N€uros in der Weltgeschichte umeinanderflattern, kann einen mitunter etwas nervös machen...|supergri

GRZ:
J@Y

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## angelspezi82 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



J-son schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab' da - von vor meinem ersten Import - noch 'ne sehr genaue Anleitung von Chrizzi und von Bernhard*, wenn Du möchtest kann ich Dir die mal forwarden.



gerne, wäre sehr nett!



> nur die Tatsache dass einige hundert N€uros in der Weltgeschichte umeinanderflattern, kann einen mitunter etwas nervös machen...|supergri



aber hallo, werde in der zeit bestimmt nicht gut schlafen können #d aber die japaner sind ja ziemlich schnell, hab ich mal gelesen .... wird sich also noch in grenzen halten mit dem schlafmangel |kopfkrat:m


----------



## J-son (17. März 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Jau,

nicht nur schnell, sondern auch Ehrenmänner! Japanische Geschäftsleute sind extrem vertrauenswürdig, wenngleich man ja nicht verallgemeinern sollte...=)

GRZ:
J@Y

PS: PN geht gleich raus


----------



## angelspezi82 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ J@Y

danke dir! #h


----------



## DozeyDragoN (17. März 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> ... Man kann also auch mit einer VHF Forellen fangen, von wegen zu straff und ausschlitzen u.ä. :q:q:q - und das sogar mit einer 75iger...#h Gut, gut...



*g* Ein Fisch macht aber noch keine Statistik, gell?


DD


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. März 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ca. nen Meter Tubertini UC11 vor's Geflecht, und das Thema Ausschlitzer+VHF ist erledigt. #6
Ein Tock kommt trotzdem noch gut an.


----------



## Margaux (18. März 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



DozeyDragoN schrieb:


> *g* Ein Fisch macht aber noch keine Statistik, gell?
> DD


 
Ich bin ja kein Statistiker, aber die Forelle zeigt, daß es auch mit einer VHF 75 geht |supergri


----------



## Pxkxx (18. März 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir eine VHF 75 in 2,70m zuzulegen, aber ich weiss nicht, ob der Blank überhaupt für mich in Frage kommt. 
Ich fische zu 65% mit Gummiködern in der Größe bis 15cm mit entsprechenden Köpfen, 20% mit Wobblern bis zu 14cm (Zalt), 10% mit Blinkern und lediglich 5% mit Spinnern. Ich bin mir bewusst, dass der Blank eigentlich für Gummi ausgelegt ist, aber kann man die  die Rute auch mit den anderen Ködern fischen? Ich wandere nämlich bis zu 5km am Fluss und kann nicht 5 Ruten mit mir herumschleppen. Generell liegen mir schnellere bzw. straffere Ruten besser. Ich zähle auf eure Hilfe!


----------



## Fun (18. März 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich fische auf Hecht und Co im selben Künstköderverhältnis wie du und hab mir ne VHF 75g zugelegt. Bist jetzt hab ich die Rute allerdings nur in der kalten Jahreszeit gefischt, wo ich überwiegend Gummis werfe, konnte jedoch im Januar in Holland zwei Hechte auf nen 5er Mepps fangen. Hab an der Rute auch schon diverse Wobbler gefischt und das klappt ebenfalls gut.

Ich finde man kann so ziemlich alles mit der Rute fischen. Wenn ich jedoch losziehe und weiss, dass ich an dem Tag übwerwiegend Wobbler und Spinner fische, werd ich lieber zur Shimano Diaflash EX H -50gr greifen. Wenn jedoch auch Gufis dabei sein sollen, kommt die Harrison mit ans Wasser.


----------



## Pxkxx (18. März 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort... es führt sowieso kein Weg daran vorbei den Blank vorher selber in der Hand zu halten und zu begutachten, denn jeder empfindet ja auch anders... aber das hört sich schon sehr gut an!


----------



## J-son (18. März 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



P!ke! schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort... es führt sowieso kein Weg daran vorbei den Blank vorher selber in der Hand zu halten und zu begutachten, denn jeder empfindet ja auch anders... aber das hört sich schon sehr gut an!



Ganz ohne Witz:
hab' meine VHF gekauft, ohne jemals vorher eine in der Hand gehabt zu haben!
Das Risiko dabei sehe ich allerdings nicht, da man eine Rute in dieser Klasse jederzeit schnell wieder weiterverkauft bekommt - insbesondere wenn man sie nach nur einem Testfischen anbietet. Man sollte zwar auf einen nicht zu speziellen Aufbau achten, aber ansonsten dürfte es wohl kein Problem sein.
Mittlerweile weiss ich aber, dass ich nie wieder auf meine VHF verzichten möchte, und sie jederzeit wieder kaufen würde.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## hechtangler_tom (18. März 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Seit gestern bin ich stolzer besitzer einer VHF -30g. Das ganze in schwarz mit Gold Cermet Ringen und dazu eine 2500er Stella FD und ner 10er Ron Thomson Dyna Cable. 

Aus meiner Sicht ist das sowohl optisch als auch technisch das höchste der Gefühle. 

Wenn ich jetzt noch eine Digicam hätte, dann würde ich sofort ein paar Fotos hier reinstellen, damit ihr euch auch an dieser Optik erfreuen könnt.

Sorry, aber das musste ich einfach loswerden.


----------



## kerbysun (19. März 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich habe die Beiträge in diesem Thread sehr interessiert verfolgt und ich muss sagen mich hat das Harrison Fieber gepackt. Nun würde ich eine Harrison schon mal gerne in der Hand haben bevor ich mir eine aufbauen lasse quasi testen. Geht das zum Beispiel beim "Mad" oder bei anderen Rutenbauern wie " cmw" usw. ?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. März 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Wenn Du bei einem der Rutenbauer vorbeischaust kannst Du sicher auch mal die Ruten testen...

Alternativ kannst Du sagen von wo Du kommst, eventuell hat jemand bei DIr aus der Nähe dieRute die Dich interessiert, dann ist das eine gute Möglichkeit um die Rute eventuell sogar mal zu fischen...

Um was für ein Modell geht es, von wo kommst Du?

Ansonsten einfach mal mit dem Rutenbauer sprechen, eventuell hat der auch diesbezüglich einen Tip (Kunden in Deiner Nähe...)

CU Stefan


----------



## kerbysun (19. März 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich interessiere mich für die Harrison VHF Spin 2,70 m 30-75 Gramm Wurfgewicht.

Hmm eigentlich ist von den Rutenbauern Mad der Günstigste. Ich habe von einem Rutenbauer in meiner Nähe ein "Kostenvoranschlag" von 400-450 € bekommen und das ist meiner Meinung nach ein wenig zu viel.

Ich komme aus dem Münsterland in der Nähe von Münster.


----------



## Byaku (19. März 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Leute,

will mir bei MAD in nächster Zeit eine Rute machen lassen. Interessiere mich für die VHF bis 30g 2,70m. Fische hauptsächlich mit Wobblern der Gewichtsklasse 10 - 30g. Daher tendiere ich zu dieser Rute.
Fischen tu ich im meistens im Kanal.
Was meint Ihr? Passt die Rute oder lieber eine Gewichtsklasse höher?

Hab noch eine Frage. Bei den Rutenhaltern sind die Größen 17, 18 und 20 angegeben. Auf was beziehen die sich dne? Das einzig logische währe der Halter-Stangen-Durchmesser.

Danke schon mal im Vorraus.

P.S.: Suche noch eine passende Rolle für diese Rute! Was würdet ihr den so empfehlen?


----------



## Margaux (19. März 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Byaku schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> will mir bei MAD in nächster Zeit eine Rute machen lassen. Interessiere mich für die VHF bis 30g 2,70m. Fische hauptsächlich mit Wobblern der Gewichtsklasse 10 - 30g. Daher tendiere ich zu dieser Rute.
> Fischen tu ich im meistens im Kanal.
> ...



Hej Byaku,

wenn Du hauptsächlich mit Wobbler angelst, wäre die VT eher geeignet als die recht straffe VHF, die sich hauptsächlich zum GuFieren eignet. Wenn möglich, probiere die VHF mal irgendwo in Deiner Nähe aus und sehe, wie Du beim Wobblerangeln mit ihr klarkommst.

Meine Lieblingsgröße bei den Rollen für's Süßwasser ist die DAIWA 2500. Ich fische an meiner VT 45 eine Certate 2500.


----------



## zanderhechtfrodo (19. März 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

jo, alles interesant!, aber gibt es auch einen Blank der die Blechpeitsche ähnelt oder nahe kommt, und von Harrison ist, würde mich echt intressieren 5-100g ist schon ein Knaller, und was kostet sowas, mit der der Rute könnte man doch alles fischen oder? Also meine Frage welche Blank käme in Frage?????????????????????????


----------



## zanderhechtfrodo (19. März 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

An Mad !


----------



## mad (20. März 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



zanderhechtfrodo schrieb:


> An Mad !



servus,

für die köder und was du vor hast würde ich keine bp nehmen. ich persönlich fische die vhf -30gr sehr gerne und in dem köderbereich optimal.
die 30iger vhf würde ich nicht zu einer reinen gufi rute zählen.
die vhf 30gr ist ein richtige spaßrute mit der du vieles machen kannst.


----------



## Byaku (20. März 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo MAD,

was würdest Du mir, denn für nen Blank empfehlen??? Wie gesagt ich fische hauptsächlich mit Wobbler am Kanal in der Klasse 10-30g.

Hab dich ja wegen einer Preisanfrage für die Harrison VHF angemailt.
Mir wurde aber nun gesagt das die Harrison VT besser für meine Bedürfnisse wäre.

Danke schon mal für Deine Antwort und wünsche Euch allen Frohe Ostern#h#h


----------



## Margaux (20. März 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Byaku schrieb:


> Hallo MAD,
> 
> was würdest Du mir, denn für nen Blank empfehlen??? Wie gesagt ich fische hauptsächlich mit Wobbler am Kanal in der Klasse 10-30g.


 
Hallo Byaku,

Mad hat Dir in der vorigen Antwort bereits zu einer VHF 5-30 geraten. Am besten probierst Du die Rute einfach aus, wenn Du jemanden in Deiner Nähe findest, der sie hat.

Viel Spaß beim Grübeln #h


----------



## Byaku (20. März 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hups, 

hätte gedacht er meint _zanderhechtfrodo. 

_Danke nochmal für die Info.


----------



## mad (21. März 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Byaku schrieb:


> Hups,
> 
> hätte gedacht er meint _zanderhechtfrodo.
> 
> _Danke nochmal für die Info.



sorry stimmt|kopfkrat

meinte natürlich dich.#h

zanderhechtfrodo will eine alternative zum bp blank.
eine vt-75gr vielleicht schon eher aber die vt ist schneller.
ich persönlich mag eh den vergleich nicht. wer einen bp-blank super findet sollte nicht lange nach was anderen suchen.
das gleiche ist mit der vhf wer den blank liebt wird nichts vergleichbares finden.


----------



## rainer1962 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> sorry stimmt|kopfkrat
> 
> meinte natürlich dich.#h
> 
> ...


 
hast dich vertippt mein gutster...
meintest den *vhf*....


----------



## mad (21. März 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> hast dich vertippt mein gutster...
> meintest den *vhf*....



für die bp???
schon den vt blank der ist ja schon um einiges schneller als eine bp.
mit der vhf haut er ja den fisch beim anhieb schon aus dem wasser.|muahah:


----------



## rainer1962 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



mad schrieb:


> für die bp???
> schon den vt blank der ist ja schon um einiges schneller als eine bp.
> mit der vhf haut er ja den fisch beim anhieb schon aus dem wasser.|muahah:


iss ja gut,.... iss ja gut,....:m
musste es nochmal und nochmal lesen um zu verstehen dass sich der vergleich VT auf die BP bezog


----------



## Margaux (21. März 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

VT, VHF , BP ... |kopfkrat |bla:

Am besten alles drei, so wie ich (jedenfalls bald :vik:

Die VT für Wobbler und Metall.
Die VHF für Gummi (und ab und zu Wobbler :m).
Die BP, wenn einem gerade nicht besseres einfällt |muahah:

Frohe Ostern |wavey:


----------



## angelspezi82 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ rainer1972 

frage:
hast du den airport blank jetzt eigentlich mal ordentlich gegutachten können und kannst ein praxisbericht abliefern? (wenn es nicht schon passiert ist und ich ihn überlesen habe, dann sorry) ... würde mich brennend interessieren, das neue harrisonprodukt ....!


----------



## mad (24. März 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> @ rainer1972
> 
> frage:
> hast du den airport blank jetzt eigentlich mal ordentlich gegutachten können und kannst ein praxisbericht abliefern? (wenn es nicht schon passiert ist und ich ihn überlesen habe, dann sorry) ... würde mich brennend interessieren, das neue harrisonprodukt ....!




servus,
nein hat er noch nicht. liegt leider aber nicht am rainer.#d#d#d
wird aber in kürze passieren und noch paar neue testblanks dich ich bekommen habe.


----------



## angelspezi82 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

macht ja nichts ...bin eben nur neugierig ...

was? noch mehr zum testen? goil :vik: 

los erzähl schon robert |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## gsxrfahren (7. April 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo , 
mal was anderres -  was denkt ihr sind realistische Preise für eine gebrauchte VHF oder VT ?  (beide in 2,70m  30-75g Wg. )


Mfg.


----------



## ok1 (7. April 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Bei dem bekannten Auktionshaus ging gerade eine cobaltblaue VHF für gute 160€ weg,


----------



## Margaux (7. April 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



gsxrfahren schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> mal was anderres -  was denkt ihr sind realistische Preise für eine gebrauchte VHF oder VT ?  (beide in 2,70m  30-75g Wg. )
> 
> 
> Mfg.




Der Preis hängt auch maßgeblich vom Aufbau (Sic-Ringe, Kork, Rollenhalter etc.) ab und ob die Rute neuwertig oder gebraucht ist etc.  Pauschal kann man das sicherlich schwer sagen


----------



## Slotti (7. April 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich bin der Meinung das mindeste was die Ruten bringen sollten ist der Blankpreis darüber ist alles zubrot je nach qualität des Aufbaus.

Grüße Slotti


----------



## duck_68 (7. April 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Aktuell "verhökert" jemand zwei blaue VHF von Robert bei einem Auktionshaus.....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. April 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Slotti schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung das mindeste was die Ruten bringen sollten ist der Blankpreis darüber ist alles zubrot je nach qualität des Aufbaus.


Das schon, und die Ringe kosten schon mal auch Geld und haben neuwertig ihren Wert. Dann der Kork, wo wirklich gute Qualität inzwischen locker einen Griff auf 50 EUR bringt.
Selbst wenn jemand anpassen müßte sind das mal eben min. 230 EUR Grobmaterial.
Dann kommt der Aufbau dazu, und wer es nicht selber (für sich günstig) erbauen kann, muß dafür auch noch einiges rechnen, einfach allein nur die Stunden, und nicht zuletzt ist so eine aufgebaute Rute halt schnell fertig verfügbar, nichts mit warten usw. 

Wichtig ist für einen Interessenten einer fertigen Individualaufbaurute eigentlich - wie bei jeder Rute, ob die Rute zu ihm vom Griff her paßt, das kann man in den Abmessungen ja nachfragen.

Bin mal gespannt, eigentlich müßten solche Schmuckstücke locker die "berüchtigten Gebraucht-Peitschen" übertreffen.


----------



## duck_68 (8. April 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Slotti schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung das mindeste was die Ruten bringen sollten ist der Blankpreis darüber ist alles zubrot je nach qualität des Aufbaus.
> 
> Grüße Slotti



Das wären dann Deiner Denkweise nach etwas über 100 €, bei ebay gingen letztens mehrere VHF Blanks für 99€ weg....  Für nen Hunni würde ich meine VHFs im Leben net hergeben (nicht mal fürs Doppelte)


----------



## Slotti (8. April 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Das wären dann Deiner Denkweise nach etwas über 100 €, bei ebay gingen letztens mehrere VHF Blanks für 99€ weg....  Für nen Hunni würde ich meine VHFs im Leben net hergeben (nicht mal fürs Doppelte)




Hallo Martin

ich sicherlich auch nicht !! aber ich beobachte Ebay immer mal ein wenig und leider ist es so das selten gute Preise für die Ruten erzielt werden, wobei die VHF noch besser wegkommt als die VT. 
die Auktionen mit den günstigen VHF Blanks habe ich gesehen ich meinte aber als anhaltspunkt eher die Blankpreise wie sie CMW in seiner Liste hat, fertige VHF`s bringen meist so 150-200 Euro manchmal auch ein wenig mehr je nachdem wie bekannt der Rutenbauer ist  und wie geschickt die Auktion angeboten wird. 

Grüße Slotti


----------



## Meeresfischer (10. April 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo,

ich bin schon seit längeren Mitleser bei euch hier.
Habe selbst auch seit kurzem eine VHF 2,7m WG-75g in blau.:vik:

mein Kumpel hat sich eine Fireblood 2,7m WG 0-100g gekauft.

da wir bei uns erst ab 1 mai Kunstköder angeln dürfen wollte ich mal fragen ob schon irgend wer diese beiden Ruten vergleichen hat können. Welche Vorteile VHF ???
Welche Vorteile Fireblöd äh Fireblood???#h

danke an euch für eure antworten


----------



## J-son (10. April 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Naja,

wenn die WG-Angabe bei der Fireblood stimmt, hat sie auf jeden Fall den Vorteil eines grösseren Köderspektrums...

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. April 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Also ich bin mal auf eine Vorführung mit WG von echten 0g = 0,00g gespannt! :m:q:q

Wahrscheinlich kann ich dann schon weiter spucken!  Die Wurfweite bei leichtem Gegenwind könnte so in der Gegend -2 bis -5m liegen. :q


----------



## Meeresfischer (11. April 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

naja ich denke mal das die Harrison -75g und die Fireblood -100g  in Wirklichkeit so ziemlich das  selbe  max Wurfgewicht haben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. April 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Das mit den Phantasie-WG Angaben wurde ja schon bis zum Erbrechen mit der Blechpeitsche und Konsorten durchgekaut. 

Eine Rute hat nach Norm und Vergleichbarkeit ein WG von +/-33% um das Optimum, danach ist sie nicht mehr optimal, es kann aber noch weiter und gerade nach unten weiter brauchbar funktionieren.

D.h. die reellen vergleichbaren WG-Angaben sind immer: unterer Wert bis doppelter oberer Wert, also für diese gerade betrachteten Ruten hätte man:
30-60g, 35-70g, 40-80g, 45-90g, 50-100g .

Das ergibt dann auch einen definierten optimalen Wert in der Mitte und ist über die Ruten und Hersteller vergleichbar. Muß sich jemand aber nicht unbedingt dran halten, und dann gibt es diesen Kuddelmuddel. #c


----------



## bigslizer (14. April 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Wer sich ne neue Rute zulegen möchte, bitte nicht bei Mad machen lassen,
bei mir ist im August 2007 die Spitze abgebrochen, die Rute habe ich bei MAD bauen lassen,
seit dem warte ich auf eine Reperatur der Rute, ich bekomme nicht mal eine Nachricht von ihm. 
Erst kassieren der Rest.....


----------



## martin k (15. April 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Bigslizer!
Geht mich zwar nichts an, wäre aber allen anderen Usern gegenüber nett, wenn Du Dir Deine Fehde mit Mad privat ausmachen könntest - hier geht es um Harrison-Ruten und nicht unbedingt um gebrochne Spitzen die nicht repariert werden. Wäre schön wenn dieser ehemals wirklich interessante Thread wieder zu dem würde, was er einmal war.
Danke & nichts für ungut
Martin


----------



## gsxrfahren (17. April 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo,

kennt einer von euch diese Rute "Harrison T800 " 2,70m 5-90g WG ?  Wird gerade bei eBay angeboten - mich iritiert bloß , das er diese als Sahnestück bezeichnet und sich aber erst eine blaue VHF -75g ersteigert hat .|kopfkrat



Mfg.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. April 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Du mußt davon ausgehen, daß der T800-Spezialblank eine Vorläuferstudie zu dem VT-Blank  war, und den kannst Du ganz regulär in mehreren Ausführungen kaufen oder sogar spezifisch bauen lassen.


----------



## gsxrfahren (17. April 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Allso kann man von ausgehen das die Rute schon etwas betagter ist ?


Mfg.


----------



## marlin2304 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo,
ich suche eine Rute zum Gummieren im Winter am Bodden.
Hauptsächlich werden Köder von 18-23 cm eingesetzt.
Vorgestellt habe ich mir die VHF 45-90gr.
Möchte eure Meinung und Erfahrung zu dieser Rute hier lesen.
Auch wenn ich seit geraumer Zeit Mitleser bin, habe ich noch nicht viel über
diesen Blank gesehen.
Was haltet ihr davon wenn das Handteil der Rute so kurz ist, daß das Ende mit dem Ellenbogen abschließt?
Bei mir wären das 30cm inkl. Abschlusskappe.
Wird die Rute dadurch zu kopflastig?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus

Kai


----------



## Da Vinci (18. April 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Kai,

habe mir für das gleiche Einsatzgebiet die genannte VHF 45-90g von Mad aufbauen lassen. PERFEKT!!! Wobei bei mir das hintere Griffstück nicht ganz so kurz ist wie du es haben möchtest - 34cm!#6 4000er Stella drauf - nicht im geringsten kopflastig! (Mit Gold Cermet - wie das mit normalen Fuji SIC aussieht weis ich nicht!)
 Kumpels fischen eine 120er Vhf - das ist dann schon ne ganze Ecke steifer! Gefällt mir persönlich nicht so gut zum Hechtfischen - da reicht meiner Meinung nach um 23er Gummis zu fischen eine 90er dicke aus!

Gruß Jochen


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. April 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Sehe ich genauso!

Habe selber die 75er mit 34cm Griff, werde aber vermutlich bald noch nachrüsten... Die 90er scheint mir für große Gummies und auch bei Wallergefahr eine gute Ergänzung meines Sortiments...


----------



## marlin2304 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Jochen,
danke für die schnelle Antwort. Kann man 23er Shad mit 20gr Kopf noch ordentlich führen oder stößt sie schon an ihre Grenzen?
Was wiegt den deine Rute mit Cermet-Beringung?
Mich wundert es einbißchen das nicht mehr Leute diese Rute fischen.


Mit meiner 75er (von MAD) fische ich alles, ist meine Allroundspinnrute geworden.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Da Vinci (18. April 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hi Kai,

Küchenwaage zeigt exakt 225g an! Zu erwähnen ist aber, dass es sich um 1 Steg Ringe handelt, dazu kommt eine CMW Endkappe...! Das führen ist absolut kein Problem! Selbst mit 40g Köpfen nicht! Werfe dann aber schon mit Gefühl... kann mir zwar vorstellen, dass sie das packt, aber trau mich dann doch nicht voll durchzuziehen! 23er Extra Soft + 21g Kopf ist fast schon das Idealgewicht! #6
Und nach unten deckt sie auch einiges ab! Notfalls auch mal mit 7cm Gummis und 10g - kein Thema! 

Gruß


----------



## marlin2304 (19. April 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Jochen,
Gewicht ist ja super, 2-Steg sind mir aber lieber. Köderspektrum ist ja fasst wie bei der Blechi? Werde mir den Aubau der 90er noch überlegen und die Bestellung abschicken.  


Gruß Kai


----------



## Flugangler (22. April 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hallo an alle!

ich habe bei einem recht bekannten auktionshaus eine harrisonrute gefunden die mir evetnuell liegen könnte.
gibt es hier jemanden der mir bei der beaurteilung der rute behilflich sein könnte?
das ding soll richtig geld kosten.da wollte ich vorher fragen.
wenn ja, bitte alles weitere per privatmail.

dank
frank


----------



## marlin2304 (26. April 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin, moin,
die 90er VHF ist in Auftrag gegeben worden. 
- anthrazit farbiger Blank
- unteres Handteil ist 25 cm lang
- Rollenhalter 13cm Fuji Silber
- oberes Handteil ist 6 cm lang
- 5 silberne Fuji 2-Steg mit Ringunterwicklung
- Holzrollenhalter und Abschlußkappe

Werde das Schätzchen gleich am Bodden testen und berichten.

Gruß Kai


----------



## scemler (26. April 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Mad, was macht meine VHF? :vik:


----------



## Donauhannes (26. April 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@scemler

Warte auch auf meine.|rolleyes
Fertigstellungstermin Anfang - Mitte April.
Bestellung 16.01.08 - Laut Mad kein Problem!!!!!!!
Mad hat vor ca einem Monat seinen letzten Beitrag geschrieben.
Des Weiteren warte ich seit zwei Wochen auf eine Antwort auf meine Mail.
Scheinbar isser verschollen#d

Gruss Hannes


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (26. April 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Robert ist im Moment in Schweden...


----------



## scemler (26. April 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich will ihn ja auch garnicht drängen. 

Soll er sich in Schweden mal vom Rutenbauen erholen.


----------



## WickedWalleye (28. April 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



scemler schrieb:


> Mad, was macht meine VHF? :vik:




Dito.

Ob das noch was wird bis zum 15.5?

#c

ich warte schon seit Weihnachten 2007 ...


----------



## angelspezi82 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

wollte der robert denn nicht schon wieder da sein? oder drillt er immernoch schwedenpikes?

ist hier jemand in der lage licht ins dunkle zu bringen? ich kann nämlich kein mad an den hörer bekommen ... #c

so langsam wirds mir unheimlich und nicht mehr aushaltbar die warterei :g


----------



## WickedWalleye (29. April 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> wollte der robert denn nicht schon wieder da sein? oder drillt er immernoch schwedenpikes?
> 
> ist hier jemand in der lage licht ins dunkle zu bringen? ich kann nämlich kein mad an den hörer bekommen ... #c
> 
> so langsam wirds mir unheimlich und nicht mehr aushaltbar die warterei :g



Geht mir ähnlich 

Mir sagte Robert, er fährt am 16.4 für *eine Woche* nach Schweden.
Erreichen kann ich ihn nicht. Am 16.5 brauche ich aber unbedingt ne Rute. Ich befürchte schon ich muss mir ne Speedmaster Multirange kaufen, mag garnicht daran denken... 

VHF komm zu mir!  :c :c :c


----------



## angelspezi82 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

irgendwas läuft da schief .... aber gewaltig!


----------



## Slotti (29. April 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich will ja nicht den |znaika: spielen und kann euren Unmut durchaus verstehen aber der Thread heißt Harrison Blank Fans und hat in der letzten Zeit sowieso schon arg gelitten. Könnt ihr nicht versuchen eure Probleme mit Robert auf anderem Weg zu lösen oder wenns sein muß ggf. ein anderen Thread aufmachen weil eigentlich hat das hier drin nichts verloren.

Wäre nett !#h

Grüße Slotti


----------



## Slotti (29. April 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Wo wir gerade dabei sind 

hat mitlerweile schon irgendjemand erfahrungen mit dem neuen Airport Blank gemacht? und kann ein wenig was dazu sagen. Ich warte vergeblich darauf das er mal irgendwo in einer Liste auftaucht oder ist er vielleicht schon wieder verworfen worden.

ein paar Infos wären nicht schlecht

Grüße Slotti


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. April 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Mußte rainer1962 mal direkt fragen, sofern er schon eine fertige Rute damit hat.


----------



## Byaku (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Sers Leute,

wollte bloß mal schnell nachfragen, ob jemand schon mal wieder was von MAD gehört hat? 
Er sollte doch seit dem 26.04. wieder vom Urlaub daheim sein oder???
Bestimmst ist er noch in Schweden und drillt einen Fisch nach den anderen und hat so die Zeit total vergessen.

Naja egal.
Wenn jemand was weiß, dann sagt doch bitte bescheid.

Danke


----------



## angelspezi82 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hi,

ich hab gestern abend mit robert telefoniert ... schweden war wohl mal wieder der oberhammer. 120 hechte ... nun is er aber wieder ordentlich am bauen, sagte er!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Mir tun nur die vielen gutmütigen ABler leid, die sich hier für dumm verkaufen lassen. Dieser Eindruch erweckt sich mir, wenn ich diesen Thread lese. Ihr seid wirklich zu gut für diese Welt.




Slotti schrieb:


> ... mit dem neuen Airport Blank gemacht? und kann ein wenig was dazu sagen. Ich warte vergeblich darauf das er mal irgendwo in einer Liste auftaucht oder ist er vielleicht schon wieder verworfen worden.



Ich habe nur etwas geyahoot und das hier gefunden:
www.harrison-airportblank.co.uk
Vielleicht gibt es bald auch noch weitere Modelle.


Zitat:
"
Harrison Airport Spin 2,70 m / 10-130 gr.

Teilung: 2-fach / Matte 2K / Klarlack

Sehr schlanker und leichter Blank zum Spinfischen mit einer Aktion, die gewalltig ist.
Geeignet für große Gummifische und Wobbler, aber auch für das Angeln mit Pilker (bis max. 100 Gr. WG).
Die Spitze ist sehr straff und erst bei starker Belastung geht der Blank in die Parabolik über.

Dieser Blank ist für jeden geeignet, der mit großen Ködern auf große Fische aus ist. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob Sie im Süß- oder Salzwasser Ihrem Traumfisch nacheifern. 
"

Quelle: www.rutenbau-brueggemann-onlineshop.de


Vielleicht ist der Blank ja mit Helium gefüllt.
Man weiß es nicht.


----------



## Da Vinci (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin H-Fans,

habe meine 5-30g VHF nun das erste mal fischen können und war doch etwas erstaunt, dass ich mit ihr problemlos 14er Gummis mit 40g Kopf auf Dorsch fischen konnte - wusste zwar, dass sie ein sehr großes Spektrum abdeckt, aber so weit nach oben...?
Hier sind doch bestimmt noch einige 5-30g 2,7m VHF Besitzer... könnt ihr mal den Blankdurchmesser nach dem Spitzenring sowie den Durchmesser vor dem ersten Griffstück messen?
Möchte nur sicherstellen, dass ich nicht die 45g Version erwischt habe...
Bin dankbar für jede Antwort!

Gruß Jochen


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Spitze: 2,25mm
Handteil: 10,7mm

40g-Kopf? Das scheint mir doch ein bisserl viel für die 30er???


----------



## Da Vinci (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ja, du hast richtig gelesen... und das problemlos! Da ist noch was offen nach oben...
Also bei meiner: Spitze: 2,37mm
                      Handteil: 10,8mm
Beim Handteil muss ich dazusagen, dass dieses kurz gewählt ist! Woher die Abweichung an der Spitze kommt weiss ich allerdings nicht! 
Kann nun mal jemand eine -45g VHF 2.7m messen? Das würde mich schon sehr interessieren wie da der Unterschied ist!


----------



## angelspezi82 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Da Vinci schrieb:


> Moin H-Fans,
> 
> habe meine 5-30g VHF nun das erste mal fischen können und war doch etwas erstaunt, dass ich mit ihr problemlos 14er Gummis mit 40g Kopf auf Dorsch fischen konnte



problemlos? hmmm ...
solche köder würde ich gerade so an meine 75er vhf hängen ...


----------



## welszander71 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

wow! wenn das wurfgewichtsspectrum stimmt, macht harrison mit der neuen airport wohl die ultimative spinnrute,die auch die blechpeitsche in den schatten stellen könnte.bei den carpblanks ist harrison jetzt schon spitze.bin sehr gespannt!mad,meld dich mal wenn du blanks hast und schreib mal was dazu,wenn du zeit hast.
gruss:michael


----------



## Da Vinci (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich wiederhole mich gerne - problemlos! Ich zieh da voll durch!!! 
"75er VHF"? Naja - kenne die 75er - die wird auch mal mit nem 23er fertig... also ganz so ists dann doch nicht!


----------



## angelspezi82 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ok,

vielleicht hat da jeder so seine philosophie |kopfkrat 
ICH fische an meiner 75er maximal 14cm gufis in kombination mit nem 28gramm jigkopf. alles was größer und schwerer ist macht MIR an der 75er keinen spass. ICH finde da hat man sonst nicht mehr so wirklich das feeling beim führen ... für gezieltes 23er gummilatschen fischen, was ich aber eigentlich sehr selten mache, würde ich mir auf jeden fall mindestens ne 90er vhf zulegen.
die 30er vhf, welche mir robert in den nächsten tage schickt (jaa, ich bin da noch sehr optimistisch) soll meine neues "summer-fun-stöckchen" werden, mit dem ich aus dem gummi bereich so 8cm action und 10cm no-action gufi mit 7-18gramm jigköpfen fischen will ... aber 40gr köpfe? neee, ICH nich


----------



## Da Vinci (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> ok,
> 
> vielleicht hat da jeder so seine philosophie |kopfkrat


Du sagst es! Kenne einige Leute die an den Bodden regelmäßig mit 16er Gummis auf Großhechtjagt gehen... und das sehr erfolgreich... #6


----------



## angelspezi82 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

16er gummis klar! aber auch mit so nem schweren jigkopf? und die dann gejiggt? also nicht gefaulenzt? wär für MICH nix mit der 75er ... 

aber wie gesagt: jeden das seine :m


----------



## angelspezi82 (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

hi leute!

ich wollte mal gerne wissen was ihr so für schnurstärken bzw mit welchen tragkräften ihr so fischt?
für die 30er vhf wollte ich nun mal ne rote power pro testen, (gegen die sonne bestimmt auch besser sichtbar als die gelbe) und diese in den staaten bestellen ... 5lb müssten doch ok sein für das rütchen oder doch lieber 10lb?


----------



## J-son (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ist bei mir nicht (in erster Linie) von der Rute abhängig, eher vom Einsatzgebiet.
Wenn ich mit der 75er auf Zander gehe, nehme ich'ne 6kg tragende, wenn ich mit Hechten rechne reicht mir'ne 8kg tragende, und wenn auch noch erhöhte Welsgefahr besteht, geh' ich bis max 12kg (eher 10kg).

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Da Vinci (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Also auf meiner ist ne 8lb Power Pro drauf, hab aber die 5lb auf ner anderen Rute und denke, dass die auf der 30er auch reicht. Vermute mal du hast dir die 30er nicht zum gezielten Hechtfischen geholt...
Von der roten Power Pro kann ich dir zum Jiggen allerdings nur abraten - die sieht man so gut wie garnicht - hab sie nur zum Jerken... Top Schnur!

Gruß Jochen


----------



## Ranger (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Habe noch ne OVP Spule 455m in gelb ist die 10lb, verwende nur noch STroft und habe deshalb keine Verwendung. Bei Interesse einfach PN


----------



## angelspezi82 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ da vinci

nein nein soll keine ausdrückliche hechtrute sein, eher ein funrütchen. aber hechte sind nicht ausgeschlossen ...
sieht man die rote echt so schlecht? also wenn ich gegen die sonne schaue erkenne ich meine gelbe nicht so gut wie ne "normale" grüne (stichwort: kontrast), deshalb wollte ich mal ne rote testen ...


----------



## Da Vinci (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Gegen die Sonne? Mag sein, aber wie oft ist das der Fall? Denke seltener. 
Zwei Kollegen von mir hatten die Rote auf den Rollen als wir an den Bodden waren - das ging gar nicht! Da war mit Bisserkennung über die schnur nix zu machen, die mussten dann komplett nach Gefühl fischen - und so verpasst man dann doch den einen oder anderen Biss...
Ich selbst fische zum Gufiren immer ne gelbe und hatte bislang keine Probleme.
Hatte mal ne pinke Fireline ausprobiert - selbst die sah man nicht so gut bei uns am Main.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## angelspezi82 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

ja, gegen die sonne geschaut is manchmal blöd mit ner gelben leine. aber wenns mit der roten nich besser is, dann schenke ich mir das lieber auch und kauf ne grüne |supergri


----------



## WickedWalleye (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Komisch,

hier wird doch sonst immer sofort "Off Topic" geschrien, warum jetzt nicht?

oder betrifft das nur Beiträge die sich auf bestimmte Rutenbauer beziehen?

Sehr rätselhaft! Hier geht es doch um Rutenblanks der Marke Harrison und deren Anhänger und nicht um Schnurfarben ...
Und das wo dieser thread doch schon so arg gelitten hat ...


sorry @ angelspezi & davinci, geht mir im Eigentlichen gar nicht um eure Konversation.


----------



## angelspezi82 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Komisch,
> 
> hier wird doch sonst immer sofort "Off Topic" geschrien, warum jetzt nicht?



weil der fred eh fast tot ist :m

ne im ernst, hast ja recht #6 

@mods bitte löschen mein/unser OT-Spam


----------



## martin k (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ Da Vinci & Angelspezi82 
Ich möchte hier noch kurz "Offtopic" bleiben, denke Schnurfarben, Kontraste und "Gegenlicht-Spinnen" ist doch etwas interessanter als irgendwelche Lieferzeiten von Ruten-Bestellungen oder Privat-Fehden...

Bei meiner letzten "Hechttour" war auffällig, dass die Bisse ausnahmslos dann kamen, wenn ich selbst gegen die Sonne schaute/in Richtung Sonne geworfen habe, oder aber völlig im Schatten. Wie ich dann so nachdachte, kamen mir noch zahlreiche weitere "Gegenlicht-Attacken" in den Sinn. Meine Theorie: Der Hecht steht von der Sonne abgewandt um nicht geblendet zu werden. Kommt jetzt der Köder von vorne auf den Räuber zu (der Angler schaut vom Licht weg) wird der Fisch vielleicht eher vom Köder erschreckt, so viel "Selbstvertrauen" ist er nicht gewöhnt. Schwimmt der Köder aber von hinten über den Hecht (der Angler schaut ins Licht) wird der Bissreflex fast automatisch ausgelöst - daher lassen sich auch Kanten vom Boot, effektiver beangeln als vom Ufer aus. Ich jedenfalls, werde mich in Zukunft öfter blenden lassen...

Zur "Schnurfarbenfrage":
"Wespendesign" wäre wohl unter den verschiedenen (Licht)Bedingungen die beste Lösung, hab ich aber so noch nirgends gesehen, sieht vielleicht auch etwas "unschön" aus... Neongelb oder gar Pink ist aber diesbezüglich auch nicht besser...

Grüße
Martin


----------



## J-son (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



martin k schrieb:


> [...]Bei meiner letzten "Hechttour" war auffällig, dass die Bisse ausnahmslos dann kamen, wenn ich selbst gegen die Sonne schaute/in Richtung Sonne geworfen habe, oder aber völlig im Schatten. Wie ich dann so nachdachte, kamen mir noch zahlreiche weitere "Gegenlicht-Attacken" in den Sinn. Meine Theorie: Der Hecht steht von der Sonne abgewandt um nicht geblendet zu werden. Kommt jetzt der Köder von vorne auf den Räuber zu (der Angler schaut vom Licht weg) wird der Fisch vielleicht eher vom Köder erschreckt, so viel "Selbstvertrauen" ist er nicht gewöhnt. Schwimmt der Köder aber von hinten über den Hecht (der Angler schaut ins Licht) wird der Bissreflex fast automatisch ausgelöst - daher lassen sich auch Kanten vom Boot, effektiver beangeln als vom Ufer aus. Ich jedenfalls, werde mich in Zukunft öfter blenden lassen...[...]



Wie geil,

das hat selbst mit dem Offtopic-Zeux von vorher nix mehr zu tun...#6

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## sevone (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

gibts denn schon news(erfahrungen) bezüglich des airport blanks?


----------



## Da Vinci (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Möchte hier nochmals die VHF -45g fischer bitten ihre Ruten zu messen. War gestern nochmal los und werde immer skeptischer, dass meine Rute wirklich eine 30g Version ist - hab sie mit ner 50g Speedmaster verglichen... die VHF hatte wesentlich mehr Power!


----------



## starzi (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo,

wollte mal fragen ob mir wer was über den VHF Blank 30-90g 
sagen kann.

Welche farbe hat der Blank wie große bzw. kleine Gufis und Twister kann ich fischen was ist sinnvoll.

Ist de Blank geeignet zum weitwerfen von 10gr. Gufis.

Ist der Blank so ähnlich wie der BP Blank (bitte diesbezüglich nicht steinigen#t)


mfg.Werner


----------



## WickedWalleye (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo,

welche Ringe würdet ihr für ne 30er VHF empfehlen?

Die Rute soll vom Aufbau her schon robust sein, deswegen dachte ich erstaml an 2-Steg-Ringe. Oder sind Einsteg bei dem Blank unbedingt notwendig, um ne schöne Aktion zu haben? Sollte man Unterwicklungen machen lassen oder lieber nicht?

Des Weiteren bin ich mir mit dem Material unsicher, Gold Cermet soll es nicht sein, aber nehm ich nun Titan TSVSG, Hardloy BSVLG oder die "normalen" SVSG? Der Preis ist erstmal unwichtig, welche Ringe halten am meisten aus? Bin da noch nicht so bewandert ...


----------



## duck_68 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Also, ich würde auf diese Rute keines Falls 2-Stegringe machen - dadurch leidet nur die Aktion! Ich lasse mir gerade eine VHF 45 9 ft mit 1-Steg Gold Cermet aufbauen - sieht ganz edel aus


----------



## duck_68 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



starzi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wollte mal fragen ob mir wer was über den *VHF Blank 30-90g *
> sagen kann.
> ...




Laut der Liste von Robert gibt es den Blank gar nicht in 30 - 90g, sondern nur in 45 - 90g.

Ich fische die VHF 75 und damit machen 10g Gufis nicht wirklich Spass - für so leichte Köder ist die 90er bestimmt nicht geeignet.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## angelspezi82 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ wickedwalleye

ich nehme mal an, dass du in diesem fall mit 2-steg eigentlich 2-beinringe meinst oder? an meine hoffentlich bald fertige 30er vhf kommen definitv keine 2-beinringe dran (würde ich noch nicht mal an der 45er haben wollen glaub ich ...)
fuji sic LVSG werden es bei meiner ...

ob das mindergewicht von einem titanringsatz wirklich so ein unterschied macht glaube ich aucht nicht ...


----------



## Pike-Piekser (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich kann dir die VS3 Ringe von Batson empfehlen. Die habe ich selbst schon verbaut und bin hochzufrieden, einige Fuji-Ringe korrodieren auch mal gerne, die von Batson sind absolut rostfrei.
Sie sind min genauso gut wie die Gold Cermet, kosten aber deutlich weniger.

http://www.batsonenterprises.com/content/view/66/202/

Quellen:
http://www.port.cc/shop303/cmw/catalog/category/index.php?CatId=295

http://www.flycasting.de/


----------



## ivo (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Kurze Frage in die Runde: Bei welchem Rutenbauer lasst Ihr die Ruten Bauen?


----------



## angelspezi82 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



ivo schrieb:


> Kurze Frage in die Runde: Bei welchem Rutenbauer lasst Ihr die Ruten Bauen?



mads-rutenbau .... ist aber nix für schwache nerven bzw. ungeduldige menschen |rolleyes


----------



## duck_68 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Meine Ruten hat Mad gebaut, da er als einziger VHF Blanks in Cobaltblau anbietet - die Farbe ist absolut geil und die Arbeit erstklassig!


----------



## Gummischuh (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Moin Walei

(Fuji) SIC 1 Bein/Steg reicht völlig aus.

Titan hat den Vorteil, dass es gegenüber Stahl nur die Hälfte wiegt. Weiß nur nicht, wie ein solcher Rahmen reagiert, wenn der Stock aus Versehen mal umfällt o.ä.. ....Ob der dann gleich verbogen ist und sich die Einlage verabschiedet. ...Mir persönlich wäre der praktische Nutzen in Bezug auf die exorbitanten Preise zu gering. ...Wenn sie denn überhaupt einen haben.

Unterwickeln sollte auch entbehrlich sein bei unseren Fischen hier. Und bei 1-Steg wohl eh, da auf nichma 2cm Länge wohl sowieso nie ein für den Blank schädlicher Biegeradius zustande kommt.
#h


----------



## WickedWalleye (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



ivo schrieb:


> Kurze Frage in die Runde: Bei welchem Rutenbauer lasst Ihr die Ruten Bauen?




Bei CMW!!!


Und sollte jetzt jemand darüber besonders überrascht sein:

selber schuld, wenn du deine Mails nicht liest und nie ans Telefon gehst. :r


----------



## Slotti (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@ WickedWalleye

bis 45gr. würd ich auf jedenfall zu Einbein (2-Steg) Ringen tendieren, reicht völlig aus, erst bei der 75gr sind meiner Meinung Zweibein (3-Steg) Ringe wirklich sinnvoll. Ich persönlich würde Fuji SIC bevorzugen, robuster sehr guter Ring, Preis Leistung ist auch ok.

Bei CMW machste sicher nichts falsch gerade auch was die Ersatzteilbevorratung angeht hört man da nur gutes. Empfehlenswert ist auch Rutenbau Jörg Hellbrück, schon einige sehr schöne Arbeiten in Händen gehabt.

Grüße Slotti


----------



## WickedWalleye (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Jau, erstmal Danke für alle Antworten auf die Ring-Frage! #6


----------



## ivo (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Danke für die Antworten.

@Martin Obelt / angelspezi82

Ja von mad habe ich auch eine VHF bekommen. Die anderen lassen aber *sehr lange *auf sich warten!|gr:

@ WickedWalleye

Ja werde auch zu CMW in Betracht ziehen. mad ist ja nicht mehr erreichbar.

@Slotti

Gibts von dem Herrn Hellbrück auch eine Homepage?


----------



## duck_68 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich habe erst letzte Woche mit Robert telefoniert - meine VHF 45 wird wie versprochen fertig


----------



## ivo (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich hab vor ein paar Wochen mad ne PN geschickt.
Dazu diese Woche schon zweimal angerufen.
Keine Reaktion.
Werde morgen nochmal Anrufen.

Tja und dann .............


----------



## Slotti (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ich habe erst letzte Woche mit Robert telefoniert - meine VHF 45 wird wie versprochen fertig



na super...... #v


----------



## WickedWalleye (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ich habe erst letzte Woche mit Robert telefoniert - meine VHF 45 wird wie versprochen fertig




Nun, das freut mich zwar für Dich, aber mir zeigt das wiederum nur, daß es Kunden 1. und 2.ter Klasse zu geben scheint. 

Meine Rute ist seit Sept. 07 bestellt. Sollte erst zu Weihnachten fertig sein, dann zum Jahresanfang, dann im febrauer, dann zum Ende der Schonzeit, dann ..... Hab's auch satt. Würde meine Rute ja gerne wieder abbestellen, aber DAS GEHT JA NICHT.

Sorry, daß ich viell. einigen hier mit meinem Gejammer tierisch auf den Keks gehe, aber vielleicht ist's wenigstens ne Warnung für Andere, die sich von Sprüchen wie: "Ist alles kein Problem" usw. haben einlullen lassen.


----------



## ivo (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Ich denke über ein abbestellen nach.


----------



## WickedWalleye (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



ivo schrieb:


> Ich denke über ein abbestellen nach.




Was, wenn du Robert nun wieder erwarten trotzdem erreichst?


Erst wird er sich bei Dir entschuldigen, wird dann sagen "Kein Problem, wenn alles klappt hast du die Rute in 2 Wochen", dann wartest du 2 Wochen und das ganze Spiel geht von vorne los. Hat wohl alles doch nicht geklappt. Das tut es nämlich nie.

Schon meine Mutter hat immer gesagt, man solle nie Versprechen machen, die man nicht halten kann. |znaika:


----------



## ivo (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

@WickedWalleye

Hast ne PN.


----------



## marlin2304 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*



ivo schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten.
> 
> @Martin Obelt / angelspezi82
> 
> ...




Nein es gibt von Herr Hellbrück keine Homepage, er baut aber sehr saubere und schöne Ruten auf.


Ich kann dir den nachfolgenden Rutenbauer empfehlen-
http://www.rutenbaushop.de/

Er hat mir eine VHF 45-90 aufgebaut, erstklassig und super schnell.


----------



## rainer1962 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hallo Thomas (bzw. anderer Mod)...
ich bitte dich/euch als Themenersteller den *Harrison Blank Fan Thread zu schliessen*. 
besten Dank
Rainer


----------



## Gummischuh (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Warumdassssssdennnn ?;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans*

Hiermit geschehen.
Kann ja jeder Threads aufmachen...


----------

